#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-07
<crevette> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> hello dholbach
 * dholbach hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dholbach back
<asac> hi ... would gdk_window_lookup(0) give me a valid window? root window?
<kwwii> seb128: I was thinking about including the clearlooks gtkrc as well since the engine is installed already by default, what do you think?
<seb128> kwwii: did you get requests for it? should be alright
<seb128> asac: hey, no idea about this one, better to try
<huats> moring everyone
<asac> seb128: ok
<kwwii> seb128: yes, quite a few people asked of it
<mvo> asac: if you need the root window id, better use GDK_ROOT_WINDOW()
<seb128> kwwii: the gtkrc takes no space, add it again
<kwwii> at the same time I hae an small update for the murrine theme
<seb128> lut huats
<kwwii> execellent, thanks...I'll ping you in a bit
<asac> mvo: is Xid 0 root window?
<asac> thats what i ask ;)
<huats> lut seb128
<mvo> asac: aha :) sorry, I don't know. xprop -id 0 gives me a error here, xprop -root is fine, my guess is no
<asac> ok thanks ... thats what i expected.
<seb128> pochu: want to do some gnome updates? ;-) seahorse?
 * mvo is off for some minutes to switch network
<pochu> seb128: yes, and vinagre and vino when they are released ;)
<seb128> I'll sync gnome-keyring when it's available on the mirrors
<seb128> pochu: there is also gnome-games to do if you are interested
<pochu> seb128: not that one this time... I need to do things for the uni
<seb128> pochu: alright, just asking in case you were looking for updates to do ;-)
<slomo> seb128: heh, so the epiphany 1st april mail wasn't a joke ;) what are you going to do for ubuntu? keep 2.22 for a long time, move it to universe or get webkit to main?
<bhale> hi slomo
<seb128> slomo: for hardy no change, the webkit backend is not really good yet in 2.22
<slomo> yeah, i mean after hardy of course :)
<slomo> hi bhale
<bhale> if they get their way they are going to replace gtkhtml with webkit
<seb128> slomo: next cycle will likely just package the webkit variant as upstream is doing
<seb128> either promote webkit or demote epiphany-browser
<bhale> I think it will be ok for use then - webkit epiphany is already pretty usable
<slomo> ok, sounds good
<bhale> I only have one bug
<seb128> it depends on whetever yelp, etc are switched to webkit
<slomo> bhale: are plugins working good already?
<seb128> bhale: can you use plugins now?
<bhale> slomo: eh, ive never used plugins
<bhale> the bug is clicking links with a target don't work
<pochu> seb128: seahorse looks good, and slomo has already updated it in pkg-gnome too http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/seahorse_2.22.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<slomo> seahorse is only a trivial cleanup change
<asac> mvo gone?
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> :)
<pochu> slomo: do we want the new gstreamer core/base in hardy?
<asac> mvo: do you have glatzors cell phone?
<asac> number ;)
<mvo> eh?
<mvo> asac: I think I have his regular number, but ... what do you need it for?
<slomo> pochu: if you love version numbers... :) we already have the two patches
<pochu> ah, so the updates are kind of useless for us... *nevermind* :)
<pochu> although base is a sync, so could update it
<pochu> s/could/we could/
<seb128> ok, I changed the wikiTODO again
<seb128> we have now a table listing the things claimed as it used to have
<fernando> moin all
<seb128> and the list is only used to list usual updaters so you know if you should contact somebody before starting on an update
<seb128> hey fernando
<fernando> hey seb128
<seb128> asac: http://download.gnome.org/sources/epiphany/2.22/epiphany-2.22.1.tar.gz, wants to do the update?
<pedro_> salut seb128!
<seb128> hey pedro_!
<glatzor> servus asac
<asac> glatzor: hey ;)
<asac> glatzor: got my SMS ?
<glatzor> asac, you are already approved :)
<asac> seb128: ill after sorting out the langpacks ;) ... or if i need a break from that :)
 * asac hugs glatzor 
<asac> glatzor: sorry for the SMS, btw
<seb128> asac: ok, thanks
<asac> glatzor: so how can i approve?
<glatzor> asac, no problem. I was just a little bit surprised.
<asac> do i just need to select the radio button next to the suggestion?
<glatzor> was my first ubuntu related sms :)
<asac> like for https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner/de/+translate?batch=10&show=untranslated
<asac> glatzor: select the radio and then "save & continue" ?
<glatzor> asac, what is the problem at all?
<glatzor> asac, an import problem?
<asac> glatzor: we have a bunch of translations that have suggestoins that need to be improved (due to deficiency of our import script)
<asac> glatzor: so basically its going over the list and approving the suggestion
<asac> some might have two ... but its obvious which is the right one
<asac> glatzor: i am trying thta now ;) (e.g. selecting the radio next to the suggestion and pushing "save & continue"
<glatzor> asac, you just have to pay attention to brain split problems in the future
<asac> glatzor: huh?
<glatzor> asac, that is ok. you want to do this for all languages? or only the "core" languages?
<asac> glatzor: personally i will only do german and hope for translator teams to do that for the other
<glatzor> asac, if you overwrite/confirm a translation in launchpad you won't get any upstream changes later
<asac> as sometimes there are two suggestions and i have no idea about chinese
<dholbach> seb128, pitti: I implemented your suggestions for 5-a-day
<asac> glatzor: ok. you say that new translation imports will not overwrite those tha i now approve?
<glatzor> asac, afaik right.
<asac> i think thats ok. given that we are at early stage we might be able to reset things once the import works perfect (me hides from translators)
<asac> but in order to get the right translation now i need to approve them ;)
<asac> and i want to test whats missing when i have german fully translated
<seb128> dholbach: which one?
<dholbach> seb128: namespacing stuff :)
<dholbach> it's    5-a-day <options>    now (the old stuff still works via symlinks)
<seb128> ah ;-)
<asac> glatzor: i guess new imports will make new suggestions pop up?
<glatzor> asac, right
<asac> glatzor: what happens to the suggestions i am not using?
<asac> do i need to remove them manually for them to disappear?
<glatzor> asac, they will be sitting there until the end of time :)
<asac> or will they be removed because i chose one out of two?
<asac> glatzor: no chance to deny them?
<glatzor> asac, I am not aware of such a feature
<asac> thats interesting ... doesn't there accumulate cruft over time=
<asac> ?
<asac> there must be something ;) .. ill ask carlos
<pitti> dholbach: 5aday> thanks! *hug*
 * dholbach hugs seb128 and pitti
 * seb128 hugs dholbach and pitti
<seb128> oh, pitti is there!
 * Hobbsee hugs dholbach and pitti and seb128
 * seb128 hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
 * dholbach hugs hobbsee back
<dholbach> seb128: 5-a-day now has bash completion too and it only commits stuff to the remote branch if you haven't committed anything in the last 60 minutes - that should make it a bit quicker and avoid locks
<seb128> cool
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: yeah, woke up very early (6:30) and did my mail and blogged
<seb128> pitti: had a nice trip to go there?
<pitti> seb128: the flight here was pretty hectic, but yesterday was nice (see blog)
<seb128> I didn't know that you have a blog, looking ;-)
<jcastro> seb128: btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<jcastro> seb128: feel free to put a desktop topic on the list, or just let me know and I can do it
<seb128> jcastro: ok, will have a look to that, thanks
<mvo> seb128: if you (or someone else) have a moment, I would appreciate if you could test if compiz from "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mvo/ubuntu hardy main" work well for you
<seb128> ok
<Amaranth> mvo: btw, works fine for me :)
<mvo> did anything change with the nautilus/nautilus-cd-burner/libeel2-2 breaks?
<mvo> Amaranth: cool, thanks .:)
<Amaranth> but i can't test any of the specific things it was supposed to make better right now
<seb128> mvo: I did rebase nautilus on the debian version, I might have dropped a change or something, why?
<seb128> mvo: any issue?
<mvo> seb128: yeah, lts upgrades can not be calculated currently, not sure what the issue is exactly yet
<mvo> but it might be some inconsitency in the archive
<mvo> some bits build some not, I haven't really looked into it yet
<seb128> ok
<mvo> yeah, looks like nautilus-cd-burner is not yet publushed
<mvo> but the libeel2-2 breaks on  (<= 2.20.0-1)
<mvo> eh, no
 * mvo scratches his head
<pochu> great, we can't just sync vinagre this time
<pochu> unless we merge cdbs, but I doubt we will do it this late in the cycle, pitti?
<seb128> pochu: not a good idea no
<pochu> well, there's no changes needed so it's an easy one
<ember> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: ggzd (>= 0.0.14) which is a virtual package.
<seb128> mvo: could you sponsor bug #213357?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213357 in gnome-terminal "Please sponsor gnome-terminal 2.22.1 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213357
<ember> i'm getting this on gnome-games
<seb128> ember: slomo added a builddepends on ggzd in debian
<ember> i know, i added it to gnome-games too
<seb128> did the upstream configure changed or something?
<pitti> pochu: no, toolchain changes are not appropriate now
<mvo> seb128: ok, looks like gnome-control-center is not yet published but libgnome-desktop-2 breaks on it
<mvo> transient hopefully
<ember> seb128 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6562/
<seb128> mvo: yes, I've uploaded a g-c-c rebuild one hour ago or so
<mvo> ok
<seb128> ember: the new builddepends doesn't seem required then, not sure why it has been added there
<seb128> mvo: can you do the sponsoring? just trying to split GNOME 2.22.1 sponsoring tasks ;-)
<pitti> pochu: what do you need from the new version?
<ember> seb128 it ftbs without ggzd
<seb128> ember: no idea about the issue
<pochu> pitti: not really needed... Vinagre in Debian build-depends on it now to get dh_icons called, which is in gnome.mk now, but I can leave it in rules and postpone the sync to Intrepid
<pitti> pochu: ubuntu's cdbs has done that for ages, so it should be good
<mvo> seb128, ember: checking out the gnome-terminal update now
<pochu> pitti: oh, nice
<ember> ggzd have too many changes upstream to merge it to ubuntu humpfh
<seb128> ember: just builddepends on whatever has the requires files rather than on ggzd if that's doesn't work correctly
<pochu> seb128: err, I thought I was here when I requested you the sync/sponsorship :)
<seb128> pochu: that's alright ;-)
<seb128> pochu: uploaded
<ember> seb when you have time check pidgin, is mostly bugfix
<seb128> yeah, will do that later today
<ember> thanks
<pochu> slomo: can I have sponsoring for this? :) http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/liferea.debdiff
<pochu> slomo: it backports two patches from SVN, fixing 2 crashes
<pochu> one I could reproduce it and it's fixed. The other one I couldn't, but jwendell could and has confirmed it fixes it
<slomo> ok
<pochu> slomo: thank you :)
<fta> seb128, i've posted a debdiff of the new cairo 1.5.18 yesterday
<seb128> fta: yes, I've noticed thanks, I'll upload that later
<fta> pixman is in now
<seb128> fta: btw maybe you could send your pixman change to debian so they can use it and we can sync again? ;-)
<seb128> fta: I did the upload so I noticed ;-)
<fta> oh :)
<fta> or i can do a merge
<seb128> you can but still would be nice to get them applying your change rather than having to keep ubuntu specific changes
<fta> yep, so feel free to send them.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will do after having packaged GNOME 2.22.1, etc
<seb128> brb
<seb128> re
<seb128> mvo: around?
<mvo> seb128: yes, but not for long
<seb128> mvo: your compiz update doesn't work for me
<mvo> ohhh
<seb128> I get stucked on workspace 1 now
<mvo> tell me mor e please
<seb128> the workspace switcher applet still has the grib
<seb128> but neither the keybindings nor dnd success to switch workspace
<seb128> it's worth noting that compiz and compiz-fusion-plugin-main have not been updated
<seb128> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: no 'core' plugin with ABI version '20080214' loaded
<seb128> /usr/bin/compiz.real (imgjpeg) - Error: InitObject failed
<seb128> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'imgjpeg'
<seb128> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: no 'core' plugin with ABI version '20080214' loaded
<seb128> /usr/bin/compiz.real (text) - Error: InitObject failed
<seb128> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'text'
<seb128> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: no 'core' plugin with ABI version '20080214' loaded
<seb128> mvo: etc in .xsession-errors
<mvo> seb128: what did you do? a dist-upgrade and that lead to compiz and compiz-fusion-plugins-main being held back?
<seb128> mvo: no, I use your update-manager thing ;-)
<mvo> crap :P
<mvo> sorry SCNR
<seb128> and I can't use the dist-upgrade mode since it refuses to install non authentificated packages and close
<mvo> yeah, I guess that explains the trouble
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> still point a lack of Breaks somewhere
<mvo> could you please check with apt-get dist-upgrade what it would do in upgrade mode ?
<mvo> agreed
<seb128> Calculating upgrade... Done
<seb128> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<seb128>   compiz-fusion-plugins-main-dbgsym
<seb128> The following packages will be upgraded:
<seb128>   compiz compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<seb128> doing it now
<seb128> I just wanted to point the partial upgrade issue thing
<mvo> aha!
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> brb
<seb128> mvo: not better :-(
<seb128> but it might be that the plugin loading issue kicked them out of the config
<seb128> mvo: should I reset /apps/compiz to try?
<mvo> meh :(
<mvo> yeah, or just fire up ccsm
<mvo> that is not encouraging
<mvo> same error with core too?
<seb128> no, no error now
<seb128> just no workspace switching
<seb128> mvo: ok, that was it
<seb128> the plugins had been dropped from my profile apparently
<seb128> back to normal after resetting the config
<mvo> seb128: ok, thanks for testing. not that good
<seb128> mvo: you are welcome
<seb128> mvo: just make sure that you block partial upgrades and that should be alright ;-)
<mvo> :)
<ember> seb128 can i do file-roller?
<seb128> ember: no, I'm doing it, I've gio changes to use
<seb128> I did upload your piding update
<ember> thanks on pidgin upload
<seb128_> you are welcome
<ember> is anything on .1 that i can do?
<seb128_> ember: not right know, the updates are either done or waiting for a sync on debian or have somebody doing those usually
<seb128_> s/know/now
<ember> okidoki
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-08
<pochu> ember: if you don't know what to do, feel free to fix exaile and listen multimedia keys, bug 188702... I'm willing to sponsor patches ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188702 in listen "hardy: multimedia keys no longer work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188702
<ember> i will have a look thanks
<pochu> ember: thanks. if you patch listen, please look at bug 208708 at the same time, which has the fix in a comment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208708 in listen "Listen doesn't export playlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208708
<pochu> good night folks
<ember> later pochu
<gNewPower> anyone here?
<gNewPower> I have a sound problem: when I watch a movie with VLC the sounds suddenly goes off.  My suspicion is that the sound daemon crashes.  Is there a way to restart ALSA?
<dholbach> good morning
<pochu> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hiya pochu
<crevette> bonjour
<dholbach> hey njpatel, seb128, mvo
<seb128> hey dholbach
<njpatel> hey dholbach
<seb128> everybody looks at the list of bugs closed in the new gnome-panel upload and hug vuntz for the rocking work there ;-)
 * seb128 hugs vuntz
<mvo> hey dholbach!
 * mvo hugs vuntz
 * dholbach hugs vuntz :)
<seb128> the next one on the hug list is gicmo who worked until 4am apparently to get the new gvfs rolled
<dholbach> ROCK
<dholbach> desktop team power
<seb128> ;-)
<dholbach> nothing on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReportingPage though :)
<seb128> bonus point for gicmo who won the staying late contest, I crashed in bed a 3am yesterday :-)
<dholbach> oh man
 * dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> dholbach: I will add a GNOME 2.22.1 packaged there when everything is uploaded
 * seb128 hugs dholbach
<dholbach> cool
 * calc is doing all his sponsor uploads tonight :)
<calc> is it common practice for these sponsor bugs not to have debdiffs?
<calc> the first two i looked at so far didn't have them
<dholbach> calc: which ones?
<calc> elinks, nano
<calc> 201769
<calc> 187936
<calc> when i'm too busy^Wlazy to sponsor quickly it is harder to determine the changes, but i used snapshot.debian.net to get it done
<dholbach> calc: 187936 has a .dsc and a .diff.gz
<dholbach> and 201769 has a .diff.gz too
<calc> aren't we supposed to be reviewing what was changed when we upload though?
<dholbach> sure
<calc> diff.gz just shows everything, not what was changed from Debian
<calc> to get that you need a debdiff
<calc> actually a debdiff is really all you need at all, but diff.gz is nice too i guess
<dholbach> zcat old.diff.gz | patch -p1 -R; zcat new.diff.gz | patch -p1; debuild -S; cd ..; debdiff bla blubb - I knot it's a bit cumbersome, but it does work
<calc> if a package is no longer in the debian archive you have to go to snapshot.d.n to get the original diff.gz
<calc> assuming it is there, which it is in 99% of the cases (at least)
<calc> its not that hard to deal with later but it would be nice to remind people creating patches to attach them as debdiff's
<dholbach> sure, just do it
<calc> it takes < 1m usually to review a debdiff but considerably longer to deal with diff.gz for review purposes
 * calc is almost done with all of his regardless :)
<dholbach> I agree
 * calc isn't meaning to be rude about the situation, i just noticed what looked like a trend with the first two sponsor uploads I did :)
<calc> the third had a debdiff, yipee :)
<crevette> hello
<calc> dholbach: btw assuming any more pop up this week don't assign them to me :) i will be at a conference this week
<dholbach> calc: alright
<calc> and aiui we aren't supposed to upload any more after thursday anyway(?)
<dholbach> calc: I don't know anything about that
<calc> dholbach: Final Freeze I think is this thursday, then RC next thursday
<dholbach> OK
<calc> so i wouldn't be able to get to them (since i will be in the air flying) if they are assigned to me as a last minute upload :)
<calc> at least if i understand what we are supposed to be doing wrt stopping uploads
<calc> thats why i am still up at 3am :)
<calc> getting all my work done before my flight
<calc> i'm done with all the sponsor requests :)
<dholbach> I'll wait for slangasek's announce of that
<dholbach> calc: thanks
<calc> ok
<calc> have a good morning, time for me to go to bed
<dholbach> sleep tight
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> lool: will the mobile team do the cheese update?
<huats> salut seb128
<seb128> huats: is your gcalctool upload to sponsor now?
<pochu> good morning!
<seb128> hey pochu
<huats> seb128: working on it right now.
<seb128> ok
<huats> it'll be in a few minutes
<pochu> morning seb128 :)
<seb128> huats: do you want to do the yelp update too?
<huats> moring pochu
<huats> seb128: it was on my todo list for today too :)
<pochu> hey huats
<huats> and the libgweather too :)
<huats> unless you need them right now....
<seb128> huats: ok, could you download updated rosetta translations and update the patch while doing the update?
<huats> of course
<huats> I am asking for the updates
<seb128> huats: libgweather has a soname change and was required for gnome-panel and gnome-applets, I did it this night
<huats> ok
<huats> (I saw the soname change in the 2.22.1.1 :)
<huats> do I need to also ask for translations for gcalctool ?
<seb128> I had to ask nicely to vuntz to roll a new tarball since he didn't change it in 2.22.1 ;-)
<huats> :)
<huats> that was my guess
<huats> (that is was a mistake)
<seb128> huats: no, yelp is a special case because it has translated xml which are not language packable for the documentations, other applications don't need such changes
<huats> ok
<huats> (the next question was how do I now when to ask for updates... but you already answered it)
<lool> seb128: Ok
<lool> seb128: I'll ping tremolux today; this one should be easier
<andreasn> mpt: hello
<seb128> lool: thanks
<seb128> hey andreasn
<andreasn> hi seb128!
<mpt> hi andreasn, I saw your question but I was on a plane at the time, I'll look at it today after work
<andreasn> mpt: ah, great!
<andreasn> you mean the emblems, right?
<mpt> I don't know what it was about
<mpt> something in Banshee, iirc
<andreasn> I feel like I have delegated a dozen things to you of late
<andreasn> ah, the dialog thing
<andreasn> I sent a e-mail to usability list a couple of days ago regarding emblems, thought you meant that first
<andreasn> anyway, thanks a lot
<mvo> seb128: I would like to touch gnome-session next and patch gnome-wm to add a check if the window manager in the gconf dir is actually available on the system :) is that ok or is someone working on the package currently?
<seb128> mvo: it's ok but I uploaded a new version this morning, make sure to get this one
 * mvo nods
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> you are welcome
<mpt> andreasn, the Banshee thing is the only one I've seen ... If there are any others, please resend or send me links if you can
<mvo> ubuntulog: @seen MacSlow
<huats> seb128: gcalctool is ready for sponsoring :)
<seb128> huats: ok, did you subscribe the sponsor team to the bug?
<huats> I was doing it right now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> hey MacSlow!
<seb128> asac: do you think you will manage to do the epiphany-browse update today? trying to get the new GNOME available in hardy today
<asac> think so yes.
<seb128> cool, thanks
<seb128> asac: http://download.gnome.org/sources/epiphany/2.22/epiphany-2.22.1.1.tar.gz is the current tarball
<seb128> brb
<andreasn> mpt: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2008-April/msg00010.html
<andreasn> mpt: and bugs http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469407 & http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469317
<ubotu> Gnome bug 469407 in general "Emblem icon work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mpt> andreasn, I don't think I have anything useful to say about emblems
<mpt> except that it might be a problem that emblems being user-controlled prevents their use for showing standard metadata (e.g. read-only, shared, template)
<andreasn> right
<andreasn> I always thought of emblems as tags, but crap :)
<mpt> haha
<mpt> s/emblems/folders/
<andreasn> I guess that if nautilus get a tracker-based tag system (or whatever), emblems will be phased out, but I guess we can leave them as it is for now
<andreasn> well, yeah, that too...
 * andreasn is never able to find anything on his laptop :(
<mpt> For me Tracker always returns 0 results and I don't know why
<mpt> Probably there's a checkbox somewhere that I don't know I need to check
<andreasn> hey, that happens to me to
<andreasn> beagle seems to be able find stuff for me, it also seems to be able to make my harddrive make ticking sounds all the time
<andreasn> and go berserk on my performance from time to time
<andreasn> but it will probably sort itself out in the end
<kwwii> seb128: I have two (hopefully final) updates
<kwwii> seb128: one for ubuntulooks and one for human-theme
<kwwii> seb128: basically, I updated the gtkrcs and added clearlooks again
<seb128> ok, cool
<seb128> where are the dsc to sponsor?
<kwwii> seb128: http://sinecera.de/human-theme_0.13.dsc and  http://sinecera.de/ubuntulooks_0.9.12-11.dsc
<seb128> ok, will sponsor that after lunch
<kwwii> seb128: great, thanks
<kwwii> I built both and tested them as well :-)
<seb128> you are welcome
<mvo> seb128: do you mind if I add a replace to liblaunchpad-integration? just overheard http://paste.ubuntu.com/6612/ on #ubuntu+1
<seb128> mvo: read #ubuntu-devel?
<mvo> no
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> ok
<seb128> ;-)
<slomo> vuntz: why are you breaking API/ABI with libgweather in a stable release? :)
<seb128> slomo: because there was no other way to fix all the 2.22.0 borkages
<slomo> ok :)
<seb128> mvo: we should figure a way to block obvious conflict cases at upload or in the upgrade tools
<mvo> tricky, the conflicts checker might be a good candidate, but I'm not sure if he will not produce false positives
<seb128> mvo: how so?
<seb128> mvo: just look if something else in the current distribution conflict
<mvo> seb128: you talk about the liblaunchpad-integration0/1 file overwrite problem and that we should have a way to automatically detect this? sorry, I just want to be sure I'm on the same page :)
<seb128> mvo: yes
<vuntz> slomo: because I hate packagers!
<mvo> seb128: do you have a good idea/way of doing that?
<seb128> mvo: I mean that's basically iterate over the binary uploaded content and look if the current distribution content list any of those in a different binary
<seb128> mvo: and if they do check if there is replaces used
<mvo> right, I think the conflicts checker (by robert colins) is doing something like this. that should indeed work pretty well for all but corner cases (e.g. update-alternatives)
<seb128> not perfect is still better than nothing ;-)
<mvo> yeah :)
<seb128> otherwise couldn't apt do an unpack similation to check conflicts or something and hold the update is there is one?
<seb128> s/similation/simulation
<seb128> what is bad is not that the package stay in a broken state but that all other upgrades are stopped
<seb128> mvo: other crackful idea, could update-manager detect that the issue is a conflict? and display a warning about the issue and a "retry" button which would do the apt-get -f install and dpkg --configure calls?
<fernando> moin all
<seb128> hey fernando
<fernando> hey seb128
<pochu> hi fernando
<fernando> hi pochu
<seb128> hey pochu
<pochu> yo seb128
<crevette> :)
 * pochu waves at crevette :)
<pochu> crevette: will you be at UDS?
<crevette> what ?
<crevette> arf
<crevette> no :)
<crevette> I'm not really kind of ubuntu developper
<pwnguin> plus its like in brasil or somewhere ;)
<crevette> Prague, Czech Republic
<crevette> hey
<crevette> I'm interested :)
<pochu> that's a pity, you should come!
<fernando> uds on brazil? cool ;)
<andreasn> crevette: I'm thinking of going there, would be cool to meet you
<andreasn> unless it too close to LGM so I run out of money
<crevette> andreasn, :)
<crevette> hmm Prague
<crevette> I've been said this is a beautiful place, whin nice buildings
<huats> lut crevette
 * crevette is happy so much people want to see him
<crevette> hello huats
<huats> crevette: you're a star :)
<huats> get used to it ;)
<crevette> not sure
<pochu> no, he's a hero
<pochu> a guitarhero :)
<crevette> I more a kind a people slacking on every chan IRC has
<crevette> pcou
<crevette> pochu, yeah I am
<huats> :)
 * crevette received guitarhero III for its birthday
<crevette> btw http://live.gnome.org/Wii/GuitarHeroIII
<crevette> :)
<seb128> crevette: happy birthday
<seb128> crevette: is it any good?
<huats> LOL
<huats> thus happy birthday  crevette
<huats> :)
<seb128> I don't really see the point to play guitar this way but maybe that's because I never tried this game ;-)
<pochu> crevette: oh, happy birthday!
<crevette> my birthyday is few week away now
<crevette> but thanks you very much
<crevette> :)
<crevette> seb128, it is really funny and attractive
<seb128> crevette: how does it work, do you have a pad to play guitar?
<crevette> you have a plastic guitar with 5 buttons on the "manches" :)
<crevette> http://www.axsion.ca/store/xcart/images/T/guitar%2520hero%25203.jpg
<crevette> you can do vibrato
<crevette> the tracks are nice
<crevette> you have punk, calssic rock
<crevette> http://dynamite.web-2-0.fr/wp-content/0000077371.jpg
<crevette> this is the Wii guitar
<crevette> you can play over the net
<Keybuk> 5 buttons?
<crevette> youp
<crevette> plus the buttons in the body of the guitar
<crevette> s/in/on/
<crevette> this is a nice piece of game to have; specially to play with friends
<crevette> you should have one for UDS
<crevette> :)
<Keybuk> how can you play a guitar with five buttons?
<crevette> you're not playing really
<crevette> you have to type on the requeted button(s) when you have to
<crevette> if you have flash look at some video on youtube /dailymotion
<pwnguin> frets on fire!!
<pwnguin> its wiitar compatible ;)
<pwnguin> our ubuntu installfest mostly failed, but we did have a guy demo frets on fire with the wiitar
<crevette> pwnguin, pairing a wiimote over bluetooth works mfine ?
<huats> seb128: I am sure you know that already bug 213926
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213926 in launchpad-integration "package liblaunchpad-integration1 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/liblaunchpad-integration1.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213926
<pwnguin> crevette: wminput
<seb128> huats: yes, the fix has been uploaded for an hour and there is a zillion duplicates
<huats> :)
<pwnguin> crevette: and yes
<huats> ok
<pwnguin> crevette: my mythtv box uses a wiimote for controls ;)
<pwnguin> crevette: and playing emulators with the classic controller extension
<crevette> okay
<crevette> classic ?
<crevette> withouth the guitar you mean ?
<crevette> :)
<pwnguin> the wiimote has several extensions
<pwnguin> one of them is a nunchuck, another is the wiitar, the classic controller is very nearly a ps2 controller
<crevette> ah I don't own a classic controller
<crevette> I have the old gamecube pad
<pwnguin> there's little reason to, unless you like to experiment
<pwnguin> precisely
<crevette> damn
<crevette> I kept it to play with mario kart
<pwnguin> works great for smash bros brawl
<crevette> s/it/them/
<pwnguin> the classic controller is passable, but awkward in comparison to the cube pad
<pwnguin> at any rate, you can use a wiitar to play frets on fire
<crevette> pwnguin, thanks
<crevette> i'll try then
<crevette> pwnguin, so for wminput I need to add a new input in Xorg I assume
<pwnguin> nope
<crevette> hmm, I'll look the documentation
<pwnguin> the wiki's fairly straightforward
<pwnguin> you have to run uinput
<pwnguin> a first step would be to try wmgui
<mvo> is anyone working on gdm ATM?
<ember> not me
<mvo> seb128: if you are not working on gdm currently I would like to upload a fix that check for /etc/environment as fallback for /etc/default/locale
<mvo> this fixes a ugly i18n problem on dapper->hardy upgraes
<seb128> mvo: wouldn't the fix to make sure that the default locale is set?
<mvo> you mean that on dapper->hardy we should ensure that /etc/default/locale is created?
<seb128> yes
<mvo> that would be ideal, but is slightly more work than the two lines gdm patch
<mvo> /etc/default/locale has no package that owns it (according to dpkg -S, I think the installer creates it)
<seb128> mvo: ok, feel free to modify gdm, makes sure to get the version uploaded today
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6622
<mvo> if you want to review
<seb128> looks fine to me
<mvo> seb128: can you think of anything we can do with gdm.conf-custom for dapper->hardy? I would like to prevent a conffile prompt when the user has changed e.g. the auto-login settings
<mvo> but I guess we can not do a great deal here
<seb128> nop, no idea about what we could change
<mvo> gdmsetup (not the very latest, the 2.20.0 I think) took  a long time to start here, is that known?
<seb128> what distro do you run?
<mvo> hardy
<mvo> ^Wdebian/potato
<seb128> 2.20.0 is the gutsy version
<mvo> oh
<seb128> yes, there is some bugs about it being slow the first time it's ran
<seb128> didn't investigate those yet though
<seb128> and I don't get the issue
<mvo> ok, that is fine, I was just curious
<seb128> if you get the bug you are welcome to have a quick look
<seb128> does it eat cpu?
<seb128> could you strace it?
<mvo> yeah, give me a bit
<mvo> seb128: some BEGIN AUTH EXTERNAL writes to some external helper
<seb128> hum, k
<mvo> over gvfsdbus it seems
<seb128> nothing obvious
<seb128> gdm doesn't use gvfs, that's weird
<mvo> it polls() on this fd for ~60s
<mvo> it looks like its trying to talk over dubs
<seb128> mvo: ok, thanks, maybe another issue due to gksu use
<mvo> I don't think so, I used sudo directly, it seems to not make a difference
<mvo> this is a dapper->hardy upgrade
<mvo> let me check if I get it on a regular system too
<seb128> mvo: all the bug we got were stock hardy installs so that's not an upgrade issue
<seb128> mvo: no such issue on the CD
<seb128> only after the first run once installed
<mvo> aha, ok
<seb128> fta: around?
<seb128> fta: I'm doing the cairo update
<seb128> could somebody who has the chan log give me the .dsc urls kwwii gave some hours ago?
<seb128> dholbach: ?
<Hobbsee> [22:30] <kwwii> 20:55:07> seb128: http://sinecera.de/human-theme_0.13.dsc and  http://sinecera.de/ubuntulooks_0.9.12-11.dsc
<dholbach> http://sinecera.de/human-theme_0.13.dsc and  http://sinecera.de/ubuntulooks_0.9.12-11.dsc
<seb128> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> seb128: y/w
<seb128> kwwii: you can't downgrade version, current human-theme is 0.15
<kwwii> seb128: erm, must have made a stupid mistake
<kwwii> I didn't mean to
<seb128> kwwii: and the ubuntulooks diff.gz seems to not be there either
<kwwii> no, you mentioned that you only wanted the dsc :-)
<seb128> heh
<kwwii> seb128: I will upload the ubuntulooks stuff and fix the human-theme and upload it all too
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> I only want the dsc url, so I can use dget on it and it'll download the diff.gz etc automatically
<seb128> but those need to be available online, dget can't guess what you did
<kwwii> seb128: lol, I pasted the wrong url :p
<kwwii> It did make them right
<seb128> otherwise we would not need you we could just dget to do the artwork updates ;-)
<kwwii> :-)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so the issue is that you copied only the dsc
<seb128> and not the tar and dif
<kwwii> right
<seb128> diff.gz
<seb128> hey tedg
<seb128> tedg: new gnome-screensaver to package for you
<kwwii> seb128: ok, http://sinecera.de/ubuntulooks_0.9.12-11.dsc is up with the other files
<kwwii> seb128: and http://sinecera.de/human-theme_0.16.dsc along with the tar.gz, source.changes, source.build
<tedg> seb128: Heh, another small bugfix there.  It seems the releases are barely worth the .0.1 that they're getting :)
<tedg> seb128: I haven't gotten through my e-mail, but hopefully I'll have another GPM today also.
<seb128> kwwii: sponsored
<seb128> tedg: ok, let me know if you need sponsoring
<tedg> kwwii: Heh, "This site was made with nifty software and can be viewed with nifty software."
<kwwii> seb128: thanks :-)
<kwwii> the website that never gets finished
<seb128> kwwii: you're welcome
<seb128> slomo: is there any reason you didn't upload you gedit-plugins update to debian?
<slomo> seb128: yes, totem-pl-parser waits for binNMU because of new evolution-data-server and is uninstallable atm
<seb128> k
<slomo> apart from that it's good :)
<tedg> seb128: Is there Evolution issues with the Exchange backend on Hardy?
<tedg> seb128: There are a couple of people reporting it as "unusable" on the evolution-hackers list.
<seb128> tedg: no idea, I'm just doing upstream updates, I've no exchange server to use it
<seb128> we use the stock upstream code so if there is an upstream that's likely an upstream one
<tedg> Good point, I was more curious if there was a bunch of bug traffic.
<tedg> One guy mentioned that it was more evident on the 64-bit version.
<seb128> there is lot of bug on evolution-exchange
<seb128> but nobody has an exchange server to work on those
<seb128> slomo: did you try your gnome-user-share update in debian?
<seb128> slomo: building it on hardy I get a
<seb128> Syntax error on line 45 of /usr/share/gnome-user-share/dav_user.conf:
<seb128> Invalid command 'MinSpareServers', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<seb128> spawning httpd failed
<seb128> slomo: when running /usr/lib/gnome-user-share/gnome-user-share
<seb128> slomo:
<seb128> +<IfModule prefork.c>
<seb128>  StartServers 1
<seb128>  MinSpareServers 1
<seb128>  MaxSpareServers 1
<seb128>  MaxClients 3
<seb128> +</IfModule>
<seb128> slomo: why did you drop this change?
<huats> I guess I'll never remember that : what can I do in order to rebuild an autoreconf patch ?
<huats> which of course do not apply anymore with a new upstream version
<seb128> huats: move it away, edit, run autoreconf --verbose --force, rm -rf autom4te.cache
<huats> Ok
<huats> thanks
<huats> today I have decide : I start a wiki page with this stuffs...
<huats> to remember them
<seb128> huats: ;-)
<seb128> huats: ideally those should be comments in the patch rather
<seb128> but right, documentation on autoreconf patches would not hurt either
<huats> oh
<huats> I mean
<huats> I was adding that to the wiki page I have started with 'recurrent' actions / sentences
<huats> :)
<huats> wihch is so far really personnal
<huats> but you are right
<huats> giving that to anyone might be great too...
<slomo> seb128: hrm, i thought it was added upstream... if you want fix in pkg-gnome svn and upload, otherwise i'll do it tomorrow
<seb128> slomo: I'm still busy doing GNOME 2.22.1 updates and trying to fix hardy issues before the freeze so it's not likelu
<seb128> slomo: I wanted to see if we can sync the new debian version for this one
<slomo> well, you can tomorrow :)
<ember> hmm gnome-panel is kinda broken in map_refresh
<vuntz> ember: 2.22.1 or 2.22.1.1 ?
<ember> 2.22.1
<vuntz> ember: fixed in 2.22.1.1 :-)
<ember> cool, thanks
<huats> seb128: the  yelp update is ready and main-sponsors subscribed
<seb128> huats: thanks, I'll be away for diner soon but I'll look to that later
<huats> seb128: don't worry
<huats> I am not hurried :)
<seb128> I'm not worried ;-)
<huats> enjoy some rest :)
<seb128> that was just for information
<huats> and a nice dinenr
<seb128> thanks
<huats> ok
<huats> no problem
<huats> anyway tonight I have an important ubuntu-fr meeting...
<pwnguin> heh; Human Looks on the DS
<pwnguin> http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=5377
<fta> seb128, thanks for cairo
<fta> btw, pixman failed on hppa. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13186093/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-hppa.pixman_0.10.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> not sure about the issue. could you try a respin just be sure it's not a builder issue ?
<fta> i mean a "retry" without upload
<seb128> pitti: ^ could you retry this one?
<tedg> seb128: Could you please sponsor GPM and GSS updates?
<seb128> tedg: sure
<tedg> seb128: Thanks.
<asac> mvo: still there?
<mvo> asac: yes
 * mvo is half-asleep
<asac> mvo: can you point me to the code where i could add a mime type mapping for --xul-extensions=firefox-2 ?
<asac> (gnome-app-install)
<seb128_> asac: hey, epiphany-browser update? ;-)
<asac> we are cleaning up extension data now that most extensions are in
<mvo> yes, give me a sec
<asac> seb128_: hey ... its not yet 11
<asac> ;)
 * tedg is really sad that upstream epiphany dropped del.icio.us...
<tedg> I need a new plan for my bookmarks.
<Nafallo> tedg: hi there. seb128 told me to talk to you about getting my backlight back on the Sony Vaio :-)
<tedg> Nafallo: Back?
<mvo> asac: you need to add desktop files with MimeType=application/x-debian-xul-extension-firefox-2 to app-install-data-ubuntu (or just sent them to me)
<mvo> asac: then gnome-app-install --xul-extnesion=firefox-2 should pick them up automatically
<Nafallo> tedg: something made it disappear, and I'm not sure what. I think seb blamed g-p-m ;-)
<tedg> Nafallo: So, it worked with Gutsy, or sometime along with Hardy?
<Nafallo> tedg: it worked up until some week ago (or days even?)
<Nafallo> :-)#
<Nafallo> hardy
<tedg> Nafallo: And what does it do now?  Are we talking the keyboard keys?  Does the brightness applet work?
<mvo> asac: let me test my theory
<Nafallo> tedg: the keyboard keys does nothing and the screen is very dark. I honestly never heard of an applet for this :-)
<mvo> asac: yep, thats it, call it from firefox-2 with --xul-extension=firefox-2 and add desktop files with the mime-type I mentioned above
<Nafallo> tedg: brightness applet worked. let's hope it stays default now :-)
<Nafallo> tedg: thanks. my brightness just was at 0 one day and I found no way to turn it back up ;-)
<asac> mvo: thanks. thats simple :)
<mvo> asac: yeah, I'm amazed myself :-D
<seb128_> asac: when you do the epiphany-browser update, could you remove the <separator/> in 06_lpi and updated the launchpad-integration build-depends requirement to 0.1.17?
<asac> test build is going. lets see
<seb128_> asac: http://download.gnome.org/sources/epiphany-extensions/2.22/epiphany-extensions-2.22.1.tar.gz is also to update if you want, they have applied some xul1.9 changes
<asac> seb128_: which separator to remove? there are two
<seb128_> asac: the two separators, launchpad integration add those automatically now, which means you can uninstall launchpad integration and not get extra items there
<asac> k
<fta> seb128_, cairo 1.5.20 out
<seb128_> fta: that's the one I packaged some hours ago, I though you replied on the chan already about it no?
<fta> no
<fta> i wasn't there at all today
<seb128_> ah ok
<seb128_> I let you a message saying that I was doing the update on the chan this afternoon
<fta> ok then.
<seb128_> 1.5.18 has some graphical corruption issues and made xulrunner crash on some websites
<seb128_> so I did the update quickly
<asac> seb128_: upload in progress
<asac> seb128_: some things might work better ... others less good. let me know which suck more. i can put a little work in epiphany still
<asac> seb128_: would be interesting to know if the crashes are less frequent now
<seb128_> asac: ok
<seb128_> asac: did you look at this crash on closing issue where I attached a valgrind log?§
<seb128_> ?
<huats> seb128_: plop
<seb128_> re huats
<huats> thanks for yelp ;)
<seb128_> thank you for doing the update ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-09
<asac> seb128_: i could reproduce it with our builds, but not when building upstream sources. now that almost all patches we had could be dropped there is a good chance that those are fixed. i didn't get them while doing my tests here at least.
<seb128_> ok
<asac> seb128_: partially good news is that you can now add certs
<asac> however, the reason, why the arguments passed to the cert dialog are not used to prefill the proper url is still unknown
<seb128_> which means from an user point of view?
<asac> seb128_: the user experience is somewhat similar to that of adding a exception manually.
<asac> seb128_: youll see
<seb128_> ok
<asac> definitly an improvement to "no new certs" :)
<seb128_> right
<seb128_> hum, make me think that I need to talk to pitti to know why apport starts firefox rather than the preferred browser
<seb128_> especially that running firefox for non firefox users doesn't work
<asac> seb128_: it does?
<asac> strange
<seb128_> you get the question about migrating your datas and then firefox doesn't load the called url
<seb128_> I had to use something else than decide later to get the thing opening a webpage
<asac> seb128_: which migration dialog are you talking about?
<asac> seb128_: like what you get when you run:
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/ffox-3-beta-profile-migration-dialog
<seb128_> yes
<seb128_> I click on "decide later" since I updated because that's the default choice and I didn't bother ;-)
<asac> ok. thats definitly not something a "normal user" will see. it only pops-up if you ran firefox 3 alpha or early betas
<seb128_> but that breaks "firefox URL" apparently
<seb128_> ah, I though it ran to migrate the firefox2 datas
<asac> no ... previousl ffox 3 used a separate profile directory
<seb128_> the label is misleading then
<asac> it just asks you which one you want to continue :)
<asac> to use
<seb128_> ok
<asac> seb128_: the title reads "firefox 3 beta support" :)
<asac> seb128_: the label was drafted by mpt
<asac> in london
<seb128_> anyway the issue is not there, it's rather than I use epiphany which is correctly configured in GNOME and than apport calls firefox
<asac> i had a different versoin .... but that was a bit too echnical
<asac> hehe right
<asac> thats definilty an issue
<asac> maybe pitti did this back when ssl was completely broken for ephy?
<asac> was that broken?
<asac> can't remember
<asac> ;)
<seb128_> no
<asac> lets wait i guess
<seb128_> yeah, I need to try again
<seb128_> the crash was an installation issue
<seb128_> so might be that's it's trying to use sudo apport or similar
<seb128_> and so not using my user settings
<seb128_> I'll talk to pitti about it when he's around
<asac> right. night
<seb128_> 'night
<asac> tomorrow meeting starts at 8 *sigh*
<seb128_> waouh, it's late again
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)
<seb128_> too much to do this week
<asac> bye
<seb128_> see you later
<seb128_> tedg: your gnome-screensaver tarballs seems to not be the upstream one?
<dholbach> good morning
<crevette> hello
<seb128> good morning
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> hello dholbach
<mvo> good morning seb128!
<seb128> hey hey mvo
<Hobbsee> morning seb128, dholbach, mvo
<mvo> hey Hobbsee, dholbach!
<Hobbsee> mvo: sky fallen in yet?
<mvo> its falling for me all week already
<crevette> seb128, would you be against updating gnome-phone-manager to the latest version ? it solves some problem; but the heck is gnokii has to be updated as well
<seb128> crevette: no really opinion, I'm too busy to do that myself and it's late for hardy
<crevette> yeah, I understand, that's why I was asking
<crevette> gnome-phone-manager is not really a problem, but I'm but concerned with gnokii
<Hobbsee> mvo: oh dear.  how's the compiz testing going?
<mvo> Hobbsee: not too bad, the upgrades are currently more work, dapper->hardy and gutsy->hardy double the amount of test cases and potential failures
<Hobbsee> mvo: yeah, true.  Need some help?
<mvo> I wouldn't mind :) checking for missing bits in the python transition is probably something that is straightfoward, or testing if the current alternative CD upgrades a dapper or gutsy with the instructions on the wiki
<mvo> or with bug #213566
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213566 in xkeyboard-config "dapper->hardy missing files on upgrade" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213566
 * Hobbsee can't do the cd stuff - bandwidth limitations.
 * Hobbsee looks at the bug
<cassidy> about UVFe, would be cool if someone could take a look on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/212873
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212873 in empathy "UVFe empathy: 0.22.0 -> 0.22.1" [Wishlist,New]
<Hobbsee> cassidy: ack'd.
<cassidy> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> y/w
<tjaalton> how do I prevent trackerd from starting up? I've removed the tracker*-files from /etc/xdg/autostart
<seb128> tjaalton: sudo apt-get remove tracker?
<tjaalton> seb128: obviously :)
<seb128> tjaalton: other system, preferences, indexing and uncheck the index and watch options, that's what is done in hardy by default
<seb128> s/other/otherwise
<tjaalton> seems to have no effect, but I'll just remove it
<tjaalton> thanks
<seb128> tjaalton: that should, it works for everybody else apparently
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> seb128 crevette o/
<seb128> lut huats
<crevette> salut huats
<mvo> seb128: is someone working on metacity?
<seb128> mvo: you ;-)
<seb128> mvo: you mean in ubuntu?
<mvo> wellll
<seb128> mvo: marnanel is upstream for it
<mvo> yeah, if someone is updating it or anything, I would like to work on it and this is a check_lock()
 * mvo wants bzr
<seb128> mvo: go for it ;-)
 * mvo checks metacity into bzr
<Hobbsee> mvo: is there any wya to say "use this mirror in all cases, except when it doesn't have the required stuff, in which case, looka t that mirror?"
<mvo> yeah, if you have "deb http://mirror1/ubuntu hardy main" and a line below "deb http://mirror2" it will use mirror1 if it has the stuff and mirror2 if mirror1 is e.g. outdated
<seb128> asac: hey
<seb128> asac: could you look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/214468? that seems a xulrunner issue, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13274689/stacktrace-visitingbugtracker-dbgsym.txt
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214468 in epiphany-browser "Epiphany crashes inside xulrunner when viewing HTTPS sites" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> "/etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin\000lternative.so"
<seb128> weird
<Hobbsee> mvo: ahh, so it will obey that, all the time?
 * Hobbsee moves more mirrors around then
<Hobbsee> mvo: thanks
<mvo> it should, if not, that would be a bug :)
<mvo> cheers
<Hobbsee> mvo: wasn't sure if it was picking the fastest one, or something
<Hobbsee> Fetched 99.6MB in 7min37s (218kB/s)
<Hobbsee> that's better.
<Hobbsee> still not hte mirror i was hoping for (that one's not unmetered), but it's still faster than pulling it from the UK.
<asac> seb128: wow: resolved_path = "/etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin\000lternative.so"
<seb128> asac: yeah, that's what I wrote before
<seb128> I'm wondering how that happened
<seb128> and if that's a weird filename on the disk or a code error
<asac> seb128: looks like an infinite recursion. funny thing is that java plugin appears to retrigger a plugin scan
<asac> seb128: was there a java update recently?
<seb128> asac: not that I know, but maybe better to ask doko
<seb128> asac: there was a flash plugin update this night though
<asac> in the archive?
<seb128> asac: the flashplugin-nonfree thing
<seb128> asac: "   * Update md5sum and package version for Flash 9.0.124.0."
<seb128> asac: that's the changelog entry
<asac> seb128: ok. let me check if i can already get that
<seb128> well, I don't get the bug having those installed
<seb128> so I guess it's not the update
<asac> seb128: i am in a stat whre i cannot close the crash notificatoin bubble
<asac> state
<asac> i had that a few times now; anything i can gather now to help you?
<asac> hmm ... it auto disappeared. anything next time i get that?
<seb128> no idea, maybe mvo knows better, he hacked on that already
<mvo> asac: that usually happens if the notification-daemon crashes iirc (or hangs)
<mvo> asac: is there a crash file for that daemon?
 * asac looking
<asac> mvo: no, but i think there already were too many crashes in. ill see if i get one next time
<mvo> ok
<fernando> moin all
<seb128> hey fernando
<fernando> hey seb128, how are you going?
<seb128> fernando: good, what about you?
<fernando> seb128, good too
<dholbach> hey fernando!
 * dholbach hugs fernando
<fernando> hey dholbach
 * fernando hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :-)
<fernando> dholbach, how are you going?
<dholbach> good - just a bit tired :)
<fernando> rest a little =)
<dholbach> I'll make it a lunch break soon :)
<seb128> hey pedro_!
<pedro_> bonjour seb128!
<pochu> seb128: I guess we should get 2.22 in before tomorrow, right?
<seb128> pochu: yes, it's mostly done now
<seb128> I've gnome-user-share to consider on my list if it's fixed in debian
<seb128> swfdec-gnome to sync if they update
<seb128> the mobile team does cheese
<pochu> and anjuta (I know it's in universe, but I don't care :p) and I haven't seen robster lately, and it's not in pkg-gnome yet
<seb128> gedit-plugins which can be fake synced, slomo did the update but didn't upload due to some debian transition
<seb128> ah, we don't have that on the desktop so I didn't really bother
<seb128> but you are welcome to do the update if you want ;-)
<pochu> ember: if you were looking for updates, feel free to do anjuta even if it's listed to be synced :) If you weren't, then nevermind
<pochu> oh, I thought it was in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/WeeklyTODO. I see it's not
<pochu> ember: the update should be trivial... if you aren't going to do it, let me know and I'll take care of it
<huats> pochu: if I find some time and if ember has not, I might do it too (anjuta)
<huats> pochu: In fact it is building right now :)
<mvo> asac: can we have a transitional /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird binary symlink or something for dapper->hardy upgrade compatibility?
<Hobbsee> mvo: we don't already?
<Hobbsee> mvo: er, why?  mozilla-thunderbird depends on thunderbird, and that will provide the link required?
<Hobbsee> oh, that's right.  it screws up gnome-do, and the run command, if you do.  IIRC.
<mvo> does it? I had a upgrade the other day where it was missing
<Hobbsee> it'll certainly provide thunderbird.
<mvo> yeah, thunderbird is there, just no mozilla-thunderbird and that kills custom launchers
<Hobbsee> mvo: have you tried using a symlink for mozilla-thunderbird on any post-2.0 thunderbird release?
<mvo> not a big thing, but irritating
<mvo> no
<Hobbsee> mvo: you need to, because i'm fairly sure it breaks.
<ember> huats feel free to do it
<Hobbsee> mvo: right, so if you symlink ln -s ../lib/thunderbird/thunderbird mozilla-thunderbird it works, but not if you symlink what was ln -s ../lib/thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird mozilla-thunderbird, which i'd tried previously
<Hobbsee> sorry for the noise.
<huats> ember: ok
<mvo> aha, thanks
<Hobbsee> mvo: darn you.  now i'm triaging thunderbird bugs.
<Hobbsee> mvo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/148008 is the same thing.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148008 in mozilla-firefox "ff will not open thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Hobbsee> mvo: in fact, that's the bug that you're talking about.
<asac> mvo: which application opens mozilla-thunderbird after upgrade?
<mvo> asac: no app, but custom desktop launchers (e.g. if people created a gnome launcher on their desktop or panel
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
 * Hobbsee marks another dupe.
<Hobbsee> asac: old firefox shortcuts too, it appears.
<asac> maybe the bug was that the .desktop file name changed?
<Hobbsee> asac: entire binary name changed, and the mozilla-thunderbird symlink to run-mozilla.sh got removed.
<mvo> possible both
<asac> Hobbsee: sorry, what is a firefox shortcut?
<Hobbsee> asac: mailto?
<asac> ah ok scheme/protocol handler
<Hobbsee> asac: a lot of people have set their prefs.js / users.js with it too, it appears, then it broke.
<Hobbsee> asac: presumably because it was having trouble working originally
<asac> yeah
<asac> can someone file a blocker bug on that?
<asac> e.g. ship binary link + .desktop file link?
<asac> :)
<mib_mhawq70g> have a question about the new beta release of ubuntu
<Hobbsee> asac: i could probably just fix the package, if you wanted.
<mib_mhawq70g> With Ubuntu 7.10 my ATI grafik driver provided by ubuntu OS worked fine and i could use the desktop effects without any problems
<Hobbsee> or at least, attmept it
<mib_mhawq70g> but with the beta i.e. 8.04 i can't use the desktop effects, if i use it, then the windows open and close with a strange twist and disturbance
<mib_mhawq70g> and while booting the ubuntu logo is also not sharp i.e. the 8.04 beta version does not seem to be working properly with the ATI grafic driver
<mib_mhawq70g> is this some kind of bug which i can report on the ubuntu website?
<asac> Hobbsee: if you build on top of bzr branch and push that somewhere so i can merge that would be appreciated
<asac> Hobbsee: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev
<mib_mhawq70g> i am using the restricted driver and if i switch off the desktop effects then everything works fine
<Hobbsee> asac: what on earth?
<Hobbsee> asac: did you guys never do a user migration from .mozilla-thunderbird to .thunderbird?
<huats> pochu: bug 214601
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214601 in anjuta "Please sponsor gcalctool 2.4.1 into hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214601
<Hobbsee> asac: if you didn't do so, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/155621 is probably a blocker.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155621 in thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird --> thunderbird.  Did not find old profile folder" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> huats: wrong title ;-)
<asac> Hobbsee: no ... we still have .mozilla-thunderbird because old profiles still have absolute paths in it
<asac> getting that right is easy for most, but really tricky for corner cases
<Hobbsee> asac: i realise that, but you probably should be copying it to .thunderbird or something too?
<Hobbsee> asac: any extensions which aren't compatible got disabled.
<Hobbsee> otherwise users suddenly think their email has vanished, whcih is bad.
<huats> seb128: oups
<huats> I am correcting that right now...
<asac> Hobbsee: i don't understand that
<huats> seb128: thanks
<asac> why would i copy it .thunderbird?
<asac> its not used by our package '
<seb128> asac: ok, so the for your information the new xrandr capplet thingy had broken dpi calculation
<Hobbsee> because our package uses .thunderbird since thunderbird 2.0, last i checked.
<seb128> asac: so it might explain some font rendering issue reported by some people
<asac> Hobbsee: can't ack that, we are still using .mozilla-thunderbird
<seb128> asac: those using it had 1x1 dpi numbers for example instead of 96x96
<Hobbsee> no, i lie, we are still using .m-t
<asac> hmm
 * Hobbsee puts the symlink back in
<Hobbsee> asac: are they using upstream firefox, or something?
<asac> upstream is .thunderbird
<asac> but ubuntu never had that
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<asac> :)
<asac> seb128: strange. what does pango do with 1x1 dpi?
<seb128> asac: I'm not sure, but I noticed that it broken evince (it displays things very zoomed out) and fonts in epiphany-browser which are smaller
<Hobbsee> asac: any idea why that guy, and the dupe, got that bug then?
<seb128> asac: GNOME seems to not care about the dpi number
<seb128> asac: the redhat guys added that to the capplet code
<seb128> "    * Firefox apparently believes what X tells it. It is a foolish
<seb128>      * application."
<asac> thats not true
<asac> firefox has a lower bound of 96
<asac> everything below will be intepreted as 96
<seb128> ok, so without this capplet the value is 120 for me
<seb128> and using the capplet broken or fixed looks the same
<asac> and fonts are directly rendered by pango (not through the dpi detected by it)
<seb128> which makes sense according to your comment
<seb128> evince was totally broken
<asac> you won't see any font issues due to firefox ... its just pango used for fonts
<seb128> and firefox was rendering things the same way as when 96 dpi is used
<asac> dpi is only used to scale images
<seb128> ok
<asac> (but with 96 dpi lower bounds)
<seb128> I was commenting because you pochu and you discussed the issue some days ago
<asac> yeah
<asac> i fixed a related bug upstream
<seb128> ok, so it's all good
<pochu> huats: thanks! looking at it
<huats> pochu: ok great
<huats> ping me if something is needed
 * Hobbsee marks more dupes
<Hobbsee> 7 bugs, for the 5-a-day.
<seb128> Hobbsee: still the launchpad integration bug?
<Hobbsee> seb128: eparse?
<Hobbsee> seb128: luke fixed that.
<Hobbsee> seb128: no, this is thunderbird bugs.
<seb128> Hobbsee: ok, that's one which had several duplicates
<seb128> so I was wondering ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: yeah, i'm sure it does :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: i've not been back to that one.
<Hobbsee> asac: are all crashes that begin with __kernel_vsyscall () dupes?
<asac> Hobbsee: no ... thats just the top
<Hobbsee> asac: hmm, kay.
<asac> but the rest can be completely different
<ember> seb128 do i need to g-t with b-d on lp .17 too or it is fine?
<Hobbsee> asac: yeah, i suspected so, thanks.
<seb128> ember: everything using liblaunchpad-integration0 need to be rebuilt, things added <separators/> in the description need to be updated to not
<ember> ok, i'm gonna re-check some things
<ember> thanks
<Hobbsee> dholbach: who commits the bugs for 5-a-day now?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: hm?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: Bugs have been added, but not committed yet (already committed 28 minutes ago).
<dholbach> it will commit a batch of added bugs (if 60 minutes have passed), or you can either use   --add -f
<Hobbsee> dholbach: -f worked, thanks.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: it was blueyed's idea :)
 * Hobbsee wonders hwo bughelper works nowadays
 * Hobbsee suspects teh syntax has changed
<pochu> wow, anjuta's clean targets are so broken...
<pochu> $ zgrep "^+++ " anjuta_2.4.0-2.diff.gz | grep -v debian | wc -l
<pochu> 136
<Hobbsee> mvo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/214612 is an apt bug, no?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214612 in soyuz "Provide pdiffs for apt-get update" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> Hobbsee: no, if anything a won't fix - but let the soyuz people decide
<Hobbsee> ahh
<mvo> Hobbsee: apt supports pdiffs just fine, we just don't pulish any of those
<Hobbsee> ahhhh....
<Hobbsee> right
<mvo> and that is reasonable because our archive goes through a lot more churn
<Hobbsee> yup
 * xhaker asks how to rm a link in a preinst script when rm_conffile does the wrong thing, and creates a dpk-.bak
<xhaker> checking checksums of a link? shouldn't i be able to just rm -f the link?
<pochu> huats: uploading, thanks!
<pochu> huats: btw, you forgot to update the maintainer ;)
<huats> pochu: oh that is true...
<huats> sorry
<pochu> np
<ember> seb128 http://pfragoso.org/ubuntu/gnome-terminal_2.22.1-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<seb128> ember: there is no need to change the build-depends there if it's not using the api which changed
<seb128> ember: don't bother, those just need a no change uploaded, that's as quick to do rebuild that to sponsor so it's not really useful to go through sponsoring there
<ember> oh okidoki
<Hobbsee> ack.  i'd forgotten how bad mines is with a touchpad.
<seb128> asac: so this epiphany crash from this morning is due to j2re1.4, once this one install I can confirm epiphany is crashing
<asac> seb128: j2re1.4 why do you use that?
<seb128> asac: I don't, the submitter figured the crash was due to this one, and I installed it to see if it trigger the crash on my installation too
<asac> and not java5, java6 and so on
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> reassing that bug against java 1.4 id say
<seb128> why?
<seb128> epiphany was not crashing before the recent updates
<asac> with java 1.4?
<seb128> it doesn't seem that the submitter just installed java 1.4
<seb128> so it's likely the xulrunner or the epiphany-browser recent updates which triggered the issue
<seb128> btw why do we still have j2re1.4 in hardy multiverse if it should not be used?
<asac> seb128: because doko claimed that nothing else works on amd64
<asac> but i think thats not true anymore
<seb128> ok
<asac> ill prod him
<seb128> anyway low priority bug, I just wanted to let you know that the crash is due to it
<asac> seb128: upstream changed the api used by java plugin in recent updates to fix security issues. most likely they didn't consider 1.4 worth not to break.
<asac> so it makes sense to some degree that this appeared now
<seb128> epiphany or xulrunner?
<asac> epiphany doesn't implement any plugin host ;)
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2008/mfsa2008-18.html
<asac> thats the advisory that changed raised the bar for java
<seb128> ok
<asac> but thats for the stable release branch
<asac> most likely they did mor eintrusive changes to trunk
<seb128> I'll reassign from epiphany to xulrunner and let you talk to doko ;-)
<asac> let me look
<asac> seb128: yes, please add java 1.4 to title
<asac> so i can easily spot that
<seb128> ok
<asac> i ping doko. lets see
<asac> seb128: bug id?
<seb128> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/214468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214468 in epiphany-browser "Epiphany crashes inside xulrunner when j2re1.4 is installed" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> asac: I just reassigned it
<asac> oh :)
 * asac hits cancel
<crevette> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/213745/comments/49 wtf
<crevette> I don't understand such people
<asac> seb128: bug 214468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214468 in meta-j2re1.4-mozilla "[removal request] Remove all java 1.4 bits from hardy (Was: Epiphany crashes inside xulrunner when j2re1.4 is installed)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214468
<seb128> asac: ok
<seb128> asac: you might want to make xulrunner conflicts on it then?
<asac> seb128: good idea.
<asac> crevette: actually i would like a feature to edit comments in launchpad ... or remove comments completely (well hide them would be enough)
<asac> like slashdot ;)
<asac> people then could rate up useful comments and i could just read the gems ;)
<asac> paradise :)
<seb128> asac: btw will you do the epiphany-extensions update?
<seb128> crevette: did you ask for an approval for the new gnome-phone-manager version?
<asac> seb128: yes i can do the update. does it ship anything new besides our xul patches?
<crevette> seb128: no I'm overusy during the day
<crevette> I just arrived now, and I need a break
<crevette> sorry :/
<seb128> asac: I didn't look to detail, just that they did xul1.9 changes and you know better if the ubuntu patches can be dropped or not
<seb128> crevette: that's alright ;-)
<seb128> crevette: I'm not using it anyway, was just curious
<asac> seb128: i thiknn chpe just used our patches. but ill see
<seb128> asac: ok, thanks
<asac> seb128: 2.22.1 is latest right? (wonder because ephy had 2.22.1.1)
<seb128> yes
<crevette> I need to figure out if phone-mgr 0.50 and latest gnokii have know bugs
<crevette> but I don't know who do I need to contact for those
<asac> mvo: you know apturl apt:something?section=multiverse right? is there a section i can use for the partner repo?
<mvo> asac: yeah, that should work, but I suspect there is a bug in the code, I will investigate
<mvo> asac: partner will not work I'm afraid
<johandc> Hi, where does the new xrandr and gnome-display-settings store its settings?
<johandc> I flipped my desktop upside-down which renders the screen black, and now i cant set it back to normal again.
<vuntz> stupid question
<vuntz> does /etc/timezone end with \n?
<shiyee> vuntz: does on my system
<vuntz> thanks
<kwwii> pitti: I'll make you a deal...upload my ubuntu-wallpaper package and I will make it more than 1MB smaller
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.25.dsc
<Anon2910> hello
<Anon2910> hola
<kwwii> hola
<Nafallo> can I get ekiga to use pulseaudio?
<seb128> Nafallo: no idea about ekiga
<Nafallo> I bet speakers work because of some emulation somewhere, but not the mic :-/
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> not sure what happened to Evince, but my PDFs are scaled down to 2% or something...
<seb128> Nafallo: update again and restart your session
<seb128> Nafallo: you used the new xrandr capplet right?
<seb128> Nafallo: gnome-desktop was using a wrong dpi calculation and evince uses the xorg value
<Nafallo> dunno. just double-clicked the PDF :-)
<Nafallo> ah. fixed bugs are the best ones :-)
<Nafallo> will need to logout later then ;-)
<seb128> update and try to use the capplet
<seb128> that might fix it too
<Nafallo> okidoki
<Nafallo> hi tedg :-)
<tedg> Hello Nafallo
<Nafallo> morning pochu :-)
<pochu> good night Nafallo!
<pochu> Nafallo: where are you from? I thought you were from Norway or Sweden...
<Nafallo> pochu: Sweden, but live in London.
<Nafallo> Wed Apr  9 22:21:19 BST 2008
<pochu> Nafallo: I'm in Spain :)
<Nafallo> pochu: yea, I figured.
<Nafallo> pochu: still morning somewhere :-P
<tedg> Nafallo: I have a new GPM package in my PPA that I believe fixes some of the idle brightness problems (I think you were having that one), could you see if it fixes it?
<Nafallo> tedg: sure. tomorrow morning. have the laptop in the office.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> tedg: BST btw.
<tedg> Ah, so e-mail me then, I'll be asleep ;)
<Nafallo> tedg: your_nick@canonical.com ? :-)
<Amaranth> Nafallo: first.last@canonical.com
<Nafallo> oki. kewl.
<Amaranth> don't tell anyone the secret ;)
<tedg> Nafallo: So Ted.Gould.
<Nafallo> tedg: yea. asked who you where when I was in the office :-)
<Nafallo> ;-)
<tedg> Heh, my first stalker... ;)
<Nafallo> not where. was :-)
<Nafallo> tedg: might as well when seb told me you would fix my issues ;-)
<yosch> seb128: ping
<seb128> yosch: hi
<yosch> seb128: sistpoty mentioned by mail you would decide about exception for desktop-related items
<yosch> I have one package that would could be usefully added:
<yosch> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ttf-ubuntu-title
<seb128> right, for universe and after the freeze (which is not in effect yet)
<seb128> hum, I've no clue about fonts, better to just subscribe the motu team to this one
<yosch> seb128: ok, I thought we were already there
<yosch> I've been in touch via email with Arne and cjwatson. How do I subscribe the motu team?
<seb128> ask on #ubuntu-motu about they procedure, I don't know exactly
<yosch> OK willdo. Thanks.
<seb128> you are welcome
<vuntz> seb128: would you have some time to test something?
<seb128> vuntz: yes
<vuntz> new reading/writing code for setting timezone
<vuntz> it should work, but, well, it's not really tested...
<seb128> alright
<vuntz> let me do a 'make dist'. Will be easier for you & me
<vuntz> (don't want to commit the writing code right now)
<walters> does anyone know how I can find out which version of dbus the dbus-glib package in debian lenny was built against?
<walters> hm, i guess i need to map from lenny to a version number
<seb128> walters: http://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=dbus-glib
<walters> ah, that is nicer than the interface linked from build.debian.org/index.html
<seb128> seems to be dbus 1.1.1
<walters> background here is: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15430
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 15430 in GLib "ABI break in git head" [Critical,Assigned]
<vuntz> seb128: http://www.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/gnome-panel-2.22.1.2.tar.bz2
<vuntz> seb128: I guess reading the timezone will work. I'm more interested in setting the timezone
<vuntz> seb128: it should do the right thing wrt /etc/localtime and /etc/timezone and it shouldn't touch any other file
<seb128> vuntz: ok, trying in a minute
<seb128> vuntz: building
<seb128> vuntz: ok, built
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-10
<seb128> vuntz: re
<seb128> vuntz: around?
<vuntz> seb128: yes. Tell me it crashes :-)
<seb128> should I lie? ;-)
<seb128> it doesn't crash
<seb128> but it displays no weather now
<seb128> I think he doesn't detect my current location
<seb128> s/he/it
<vuntz> hrm
<seb128> it gives me a "set" button next to each location in the list
<vuntz> isn't this expected?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I had one location which has a house icon before
<vuntz> ah
<seb128> and some weather
<vuntz> that's sad :-)
<seb128> I'm homeless now due to you!
<seb128> I want my home back ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: can you go in applets/clock/ and compile system-timezone.c with the instructions in the header?
<vuntz> then run it
<seb128> does't work, hum
<seb128> where should SYSTEM_ZONEINFODIR etc be defined?
<vuntz> in system-timezone.h
<seb128> system-timezone.c:348: erreur: «SYSTEM_TIMEZONE_ERROR» undeclared (first use in this function)
<seb128> etc
<seb128> hum, weird
<vuntz> ah
<vuntz> move the include for system-timezone.h
<vuntz> it's in the #ifdef while it shouldn't
<seb128> ah, indeed
<seb128> $ ./system-timezone
<seb128> Europe/Paris
<seb128> which is correct
<seb128> hum
<vuntz> interesting
<seb128> my locations use the luxembourg timezone
<seb128> let me try the hardy version ;-)
<vuntz> ah
<vuntz> I know
<vuntz> you used the old clock applet
<vuntz> which didn't modify /etc/timezone
<seb128> and why did gnome-session stopped replying
<vuntz> so you have /etc/localtime which is set to Luxembourg but /etc/timezone set to Paris
<seb128> ah, likely
<vuntz> stop replying?
<seb128> gnome-session-remove --list just hangs
<seb128> idem when trying to remove gnome-panel or nautilus
<seb128> anyway no big deal there
<seb128> ok, the set button updated /etc/timezone correctly
<seb128> and I have some weather now
<seb128> still no home icon though
<vuntz> weird, I have a home icon here
<seb128> ah
<vuntz> add your location again
<seb128> that's because I had metz and luxembourg using the luxembourg timezone
<vuntz> it's probably set to luxembourg too in gconf ;-)
<seb128> after removing luxembourg it's working
<vuntz> good
<seb128> I've a home again ;-)
<seb128> bouhouh
<seb128> adding locations doesn't work
<vuntz> err, I didn't touch this
<seb128> well, I do pick a city, it selects the right timezone, I ack the dialog and the list doesn't change
<vuntz> it works here
<vuntz> weird
<seb128> nop, restarting the panel makes no difference
<vuntz> I'll just pretend it's your fault ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: you broke it!
<seb128> vuntz: I downgraded to the hardy version which works fine to confirm and upgraded again and still the same issue
<seb128> nothing printed on the command line though
<vuntz> seb128: the gconf key is not changed?
<seb128> what gconf key?
<seb128> vuntz: /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/cities has only one location
<vuntz> so it's not saved
<vuntz> hrm
<seb128> do you want me to gdb break on some function?
<vuntz> seb128: yep
<vuntz> seb128: run_prefs_edit_save()
<vuntz> it's possible that info is NULL and that you just return
<seb128> vuntz: Breakpoint 1, run_prefs_edit_save (button=0x83dd440, cd=0x8394300) at clock.c:3042
<seb128> vuntz:
<seb128> (gdb) p info
<seb128> $2 = (ClockZoneInfo *) 0x0
<seb128> vuntz: indeed
<vuntz> hmm, it might not be initialized yet? Can you do some ,?
<seb128> vuntz:
<seb128> 3064	        if (!info) {
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> 3065	                edit_hide (NULL, cd);
<seb128> (gdb) p info
<seb128> $2 = (ClockZoneInfo *) 0x0
<seb128> (gdb) n
<seb128> 3106	}
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> 0xb771da4f in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
<vuntz> ok
<vuntz> so, that's bad
<seb128> (gdb) p *zones
<seb128> $4 = {g_object = {g_type_instance = {g_class = 0x83f6b20}, ref_count = 1, qdata = 0x0}}
<seb128> (gdb) p *timezone_l10n
<seb128> $5 = 69 'E'
<vuntz> E?
<vuntz> heh
<seb128> vuntz: sorry
<seb128> (gdb) p timezone_l10n
<seb128> $6 = (gchar *) 0x844a2e8 "Europe/Paris"
<seb128> vuntz: that's already a pointer ;-)
<vuntz> hmm
<vuntz> wait
<vuntz> it's fine
<seb128> is it?
<vuntz> timezone_l10n is a string, so we're good
<vuntz> what's not good is that you don't get a zone with Europe/Paris
<seb128> still info == 0x0
<seb128> right
<seb128> vuntz: the hardy version returns correctly a non null value there
<seb128> I just verified
<vuntz> seb128: can you patch with http://pastebin.com/d66179342
<vuntz> you should get the name of all timezones when you click ok
<seb128> vuntz: no, seems to not be called
<seb128> Breakpoint 1, clock_zonetable_get_l10n_zone (this=0x8314228, l10n_name=0x86ecfd0 "Europe/Paris")
<seb128>     at clock-zonetable.c:370
<seb128> 370	{
<seb128> (gdb) n
<seb128> 372	}
<seb128> (gdb) n
<seb128> 373	
<seb128> (gdb) n
<seb128> run_prefs_edit_save (button=0x8386b40, cd=0x8393c88) at clock.c:3061
<vuntz> eerrrrr
<vuntz> maybe the hash table is empty?
<seb128> vuntz: likely, I see no other reason to have nothing printed there
<seb128> vuntz: (gdb) p *zones
<seb128> $3 = {g_object = {g_type_instance = {g_class = 0x83f7878}, ref_count = 1, qdata = 0x0}}
<seb128> that's from before
<seb128> is qdata supposed to be the datas?
<vuntz> no idea
<vuntz> never looked at how the data is structured in a gobject
<vuntz> seb128: you didn't get any output at all?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I copied the gdb log some lines ago
<vuntz> you should at least get some when clicking on the add button
<vuntz> (before choosing a location)
<seb128> no
<vuntz> weird
<vuntz> and the combo is not empty?
<seb128> ah
<seb128> the timezone combo is empty indeed
<seb128> I didn't notice because selecting a city make the right timezone be written in the next entry
<seb128> so I didn't click on the combo before
<vuntz> ah, interesting
<vuntz> can you put your /usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab somewhere?
<seb128> vuntz: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/zone.tab
<vuntz> looks like what is expected
<vuntz> seb128: can you br on clock_zonetable_load_zonetab() and look at what's going on there?
<vuntz> something will probably fail in clock_zonetable_parse_info_line()
<seb128> vuntz: never called?
<vuntz> seb128: only at startup
<seb128> gdb doesn't stop on it
<seb128> I tried removing the static no difference
<vuntz> really?
<seb128> gra
<seb128> sorry, I was running the wrong version
<seb128> it's working now?!
<vuntz> seb128: I blame you
<seb128> ok, interesting
<seb128> vuntz: it's working when building using -O0 apparently
<seb128> but not when using -O2
<vuntz> mmh
<seb128> init issue?
<vuntz> br clock_zonetable_constructor
<vuntz> I'm seeing a small buglet there, but it shouldn't hurt you in this case
<seb128> ok, this function is called
<seb128> what do you want to know there?
<seb128> Breakpoint 1, clock_zonetable_constructor (type=138542584, n_construct_properties=0, construct_properties=0x0)
<seb128>     at clock-zonetable.c:91
<seb128> 91	        if (obj)
<seb128> (gdb) n
<seb128> 94	        obj = G_OBJECT_CLASS (clock_zonetable_parent_class)->constructor (
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> 99	        clock_zonetable_load_zonetab (CLOCK_ZONETABLE (obj));
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> 267	        ClockZoneTablePrivate *priv = PRIVATE (this);
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> 273	        priv->table = g_hash_table_new_full (g_str_hash, g_str_equal,
<seb128> (gdb) n
<seb128> 267	        ClockZoneTablePrivate *priv = PRIVATE (this);
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> 273	        priv->table = g_hash_table_new_full (g_str_hash, g_str_equal,
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> [Thread 0xb5bfdb90 (LWP 20643) exited]
<seb128> 0xb7eff410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<vuntz> seb128: you don't enter the while loop in clock_zonetable_load_zonetab?
<seb128> no
<vuntz> I don't understand what's going on
<vuntz> it's returning from clock_zonetable_load_zonetab() after the first g_hash_table_new_full() ???
<vuntz> how is it possible?
<seb128> vuntz: ah, better now
<vuntz> what did you change?
<seb128> vuntz: it does loop on g_io_channel loop
<seb128> vuntz: rebuild using -01 and -ggdb
<vuntz> ah
<seb128> still get the empty combo list
<vuntz> good
<vuntz> can you look at what's going on in clock_zonetable_parse_info_line()?
<seb128> looking
<seb128> vuntz: not finding anything wrong
<seb128> I think I'll continue tomorrow
<seb128> it iters over the locations correctly
<seb128> and the parsing seems to be alright
<vuntz> weird
<vuntz> the night will help
<seb128> maybe it breaks on one location or something
<seb128> vuntz: ahhh
<seb128> vuntz: I found it!
<vuntz> seb128: ah?
<seb128> vuntz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6684/
<seb128> vuntz: that fixes it ;-)
<vuntz> heh
<vuntz> stupid bug
<seb128> indeed
<vuntz> thanks
<seb128> vuntz: you are welcome ;-)
<seb128> ok, so we can continue tomorrow if you have other things to try
<vuntz> yep
<seb128> I'll get some sleep now I think ;-)
<vuntz> bon repos :-)
<seb128> vuntz: bonne nuit ;-)
<pitti> kwwii: uploading u-wallpapers
<dholbach> good morning
<crevette> bonjour
<mvo> seb128: do you happen to know if/why apps/metacity/global_keybindings/switch_windows_backward is not set anymore in current hardy?
<mvo> good monring btw :)
<seb128> hey mvo
<seb128> mvo: only synaptic remains to upload for the launchpad-integration soname change ;-)
<seb128> (looking for your questions)
<mvo> *cough*
<mvo> ok, I will do that this morning
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> I had to write my activity report ...
<seb128> I would have done it already if it was not in bzr
<mvo> where is yours  ;)?
<seb128> doh, still have to do that
<seb128> I helped vuntz debugging a gnome-panel issue until 3am, short night again
<seb128> I'm not really on speed yet ;-)
<mvo> just teasing :P
<seb128> mvo: seems that this gconf key was not set in gutsy either
<mvo> seb128: can we fix it please? I'm happy to do it
<seb128> how fix?
<seb128> set one you mean?
<mvo> yeah, set it to sift-alt-tab (as it was before)
<seb128> before being?
<seb128> gutsy had no such keybinding
<mvo> give me a sec I can check
<mvo> but I see no rationale why it went away, its quite common, I think it works like this on win too
<mvo> and its reasonable obscure that people do not hit it accidentally :)
<seb128> mvo: it didn't went away, I'm checking svn it has always been disabled
<mvo> oh?
<mvo> hmmmmmm
<mvo> Amaranth: you mentioned that git has a fix for the panel-sometimes-hidden bug in git, do you happen to know if its in compiz or in the plugins?
 * mvo twiddles his thumbs while waiting for seb
<Amaranth> mvo: http://cgit.compiz-fusion.org/fusion/plugins/expo/diff/?id=503e4eb7ac18fee1d6137674ceb0da65c1323d21&id2=176bdee796b9824509a4d80dbc1778b5598f5628
<Amaranth> mvo: it's a bug in expo's code to hide panels when in expo mode
<Amaranth> it thinks it is in expo mode on start
<mvo> Amaranth: great,  thanks!
<Amaranth> mvo: hey we almost know what causes weird shadows and such on geforce 8xxx cards
<mvo> oooohhhh?
<mvo> tell me more!
<Amaranth> it is something lrm does to the nvidia driver, installing from .run fixes the problem
<Amaranth> originally we thought it was dh_strip
<Amaranth> but that doesn't seem to be the complete fix
<Amaranth> but the files nvidia-glx-new installs do not have the same md5sum as the ones from nvidia's installer so there is obviously something wrong
<mvo> woah, we need to milestone that one
<Amaranth> i did
<mvo> I have a 8300 but don't see the bug (I guess my card is too low level)
<seb128> re
<Amaranth> bug 214836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214836 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "lrm incorrectly installs nvidia-glx-new" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214836
<mvo> seb!
<mvo> seb128: !
<seb128> mvo: !
<seb128> mvo: so? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: :)
<mvo> seb128: dapper has a owrking alt-shift-tab
<mvo> maybe by accident, I'm checking that now
<seb128> mvo: the schemas was not set though
<mvo> yes, I see the same here
<seb128> maybe it used to code the action when no other value was set or something
<mvo> seb128: same for gutsy
<seb128> mvo: ask to marnanel when he's around ;-)
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> lut seb128 mvo
<Nafallo> morning people
<seb128> 'lu huats
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<seb128> Nafallo: evince issue fixed?
<Nafallo> seb128: not sure. wrong laptop at this job,
<Amaranth> mvo: so i'm guessing sabdfl doesn't like his shift-alt-tab being broken? noticed he jacked the priority up on that bug :P
<mvo> Amaranth: indeed, that one will get fixed very soon
<Amaranth> i've never lost that particular config while upgrading and i don't have the ability to do upgrade tests in anything other than vmware which isn't useful for testing compiz
<mvo> apparently you can make vmware do opengl, I haven't really explored it yet, but it seems to be possible
<mvo> and we need to blacklist the rs350 (either that, or the card is broken, both is possible)
<Amaranth> you can't make it do aiglx :P
<Amaranth> and only workstation does opengl, server has 'experimental' support which basically means broken
<Amaranth> at least last time i checked
<mvo> aha, you have server?
<Amaranth> workstation is expensive :P
<Nafallo> seb128: not reproducable on the vaio at least.
<seb128> ok, thanks for testing
<slomo_> seb128: do you know about file corruption when copying a file from a gvfs-gphoto2 location? :)
<seb128> slomo_: no, we don't build gvfsd-gphoto2 in hardy ;-)
<slomo_> i know, but you did for some time :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I don't think many users tried that
<seb128> or we would have received extra bugs about opening photos not working ;-)
<slomo_> ok :) i'm just wondering whether http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=526794 is "my" bug (i.e. in the gstreamer gio plugin) or just the gphoto2 backend being broken :)
<ubotu> Gnome bug 526794 in gst-plugins-base "[giosrc] totem doesn't work with some gvfs backends" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> no idea about this one
<vuntz> seb128: happy with the clock applet?
<vuntz> seb128: I have another small tarball for you to test before I release
<seb128> vuntz: seems to be alright, I'll go for lunch soon but I will give it a try after lunch
<vuntz> seb128: http://www.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/gnome-panel-2.22.1.2.tar.bz2
<vuntz> seb128: try to measure how much time it takes to open the calendar popup before & after this tarball
<seb128> ok
<slomo_> seb128: are you having the libglib debug symbols not useful bug in ubuntu too?
<seb128> I think yes
<seb128> but the dbgsym works correctly
<seb128> not sure why
<slomo_> interesting
<slomo_> doesn't make much sense to me :)
<slomo_> i want my debug symbols back :)
<seb128> vuntz: seems to work correctly, adding locations, removing those, changing the local timezone using the set button, etc
<seb128> vuntz: I'm away for lunch but I can give it extra testing after that if you want
<seb128> vuntz: btw would be nice to copy the location entry text when clicking on the find button ;-)
<seb128> vuntz: so user who type something and click on find don't have to enter the same text again
<seb128> vuntz: I did that the first time I used the applet :-)
<crevette> I did too
<crevette> there are too much dialog btw
<vuntz> crevette, seb128: done :-)
<crevette> mici
 * seb128 hugs vuntz
<seb128> vuntz: the clock applet opening is blasting fast now, you rock ;-)
 * mpt accidentally adds six copies of Deskbar to his panel
<mpt> What is the point of that?
<mpt> What is the point of having more than one copy of an applet in the panel?
<vuntz> mpt: some people like to have 4 cpufreq applets, eg
<jcastro> for the weather one it is handy
<jcastro> pre-intlclock anyway
<pochu> asac: sorry, I subscribed you to bug 214192 by mistake... I wanted to subscribe you to bug 215016 instead
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214192 in liferea "liferea-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in _nss_wins_gethostbyname_r()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214192
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215016 in liferea "Liferea (Hardy) crashes on startup" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215016
<asac> pochu: since when?
<pochu> asac: sorry, since when what?
<asac> pochu: does it crash for everyone? i remember that it started yesterady or so
 * asac starting liferea
<asac> ok not a problem here.
<pochu> asac: ah. It doesn't crash for me, but I haven't been updating my system very regularly these days...
<pochu> he said his system is up-to-date
<asac> pochu: <type 'exceptions.ImportError'>: /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/time.so: undefined symbol: PyExc_ValueError
<pochu> yes
<asac> for me it looks more like thats his problem
<pochu> I get that too, but it doesn't crashes
<pochu> and if you unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH you won't get that error
<asac> really? i only get:
<asac> $ liferea
<asac> Registering '@mozilla.org/module-loader/python;1' (libpyloader.so)
<asac> Registering '@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=python' (pyabout.py)
<pochu> (or if you launch liferea-bin directly)
<asac> thats all
<pochu> hmm, I don't get it anymore...
<asac> you set LD_LIBRARY_PATH? thats definitly not good
<pochu> bug 211479
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211479 in liferea "Hardy: liferea gives errors upon launch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211479
<asac> if liferea script still set that we should fix it
<pochu> the script sets it to LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5
<pochu> (not hardcoded though)
<asac> pochu: how does it detect that?
 * asac looking
<fta> The ImportError for time.so is known and old, definitely not a crasher though.
<asac> oh right. thats a preventive measure because of sqlite bustage
<pochu> right
<pochu> but I don't get it anymore... dunno why
<mvo> Amaranth: if you have a moment, could you please check out https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/206866 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206866 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in updateWindowAttributes()" [Medium,Triaged]
<asac> pochu: maybe the reporter still has a xulrunner-1.9b4 directory that has libsqlite3.so in it (unlikely) ?
<pochu> he's reported it today, so probably not... I'll ask him to make sure anyway
<asac> thanks ... attaching strace -f -eopen can't hurt either
<fta> pochu, ImportErrors occur only once, just after a xul upgrade
<pochu> fta: ah, ok
<pochu> asac: ok, done
<pochu> thanks
<fta> i'm no python expert so i haven't investigated much into that
<asac> pochu: i asked for eventual a11y tools
<asac> because it crashes in acessibiliy
<xhaker> seb128: could you sponsor bug #205749
<xhaker> the .rules move was already reviewed by pitti
<xhaker> ubotu failed to get the data :(
<xhaker> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp/+bug/205749
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205749 in libmtp "libmtp package doesnt install libmtp.fdi" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xhaker> i've subscribed pitti but i believe he is away
<seb128> xhaker: subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<seb128> xhaker: I'll have a look
<ted1> seb128: Could you sponsor a GPM while you're looking that way? :)
<seb128> ted1: alright, in your ppa?
<ted1> seb128: Yes.
<Nafallo> ted1: got my mail? :-)
<ted1> Nafallo: Yes, but it seems unlikely to be compiz.
<ted1> Nafallo: Perhaps you did an upgrade to HAL but had not rebooted?
<Nafallo> ted1: yea, and I've discovered that it dims down whenever I'm on battery without getting back from 0 brightness. hopefully that's the issue ;-)
<ted1> As an interesting side note, Richard put code in GPM (for 2.24) to do XRandR brightness setting -- that should help a bunch of people.
<xhaker> seb128: subscribed u-m-s
<Nafallo> ted1: I always reboot at work when needed. gets me away from the helpdesks a bit longer :-)
<ted1> Nafallo: The last update should fix dimming to be more consistent.
<ted1> I'm hoping right now that it'll be the GPM we ship with :)
<xhaker> ted1: i might wanna test that.
 * ted1 is tired of power-management, he's just going to buy stock in the power company. :)
<xhaker> ted1: i've disabled dimming all together
<Nafallo> ted1: I'll test it when seb gets it built :-)
<xhaker> any of you guys have a dell m1330? i can only change between 3 different backlight levels
<xhaker> i think it might be doing level += 2 here
<dashua`> xhaker: m1530 here.
<asac> any gtkrc wizardy that would make GtkEntries start the text right next to the left border?
<seb128> asac: did you have a firefox bug about changing the list of applications to use a dialog similar to the GNOME one?
<asac> seb128: yes i think so
<asac> (at least one :))
<seb128> asac: did you work on the idea or not? I know you ask about it some time ago
<seb128> asac:  a novell guy is working on that and opened https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428382
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 428382 in Download Manager "Choosing an helper application involve using a file pick in /usr/bin" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> asac: hum, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370380 is similar
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 370380 in File Handling "Cannot easily select alternative helper applications in "Open With" dialog" [Enhancement,New]
<asac> seb128: yes. but thats different
<asac> we have that as well (already linked)
<asac> bug 180069
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180069 in xulrunner-1.9 ""open with ..." should suggest alternative helper based on mime-type" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180069
<asac> it doesn't suggest the use of gnome facilities
<Nafallo> hehe. bug marathon :-)
<asac> maybe both should be combined to get a solution for gnome + other
<asac> seb128: ok i found the GNOME bug 204013
<ubotu> Gnome bug 204013 in html-editor-control "The Evolution composer lacks keybindings for indent-one-level and unindent-one-level." [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=204013
<asac> linked upstream
<asac> thanks
<asac> unfortunately its probably too late, but ill try to help the novell guy getting that patch in
<asac> at least helping in to get the bug on track ;)
<asac> its not even confirmed ;)
<asac> well he doesn't think its ready for inclusiong .... so lets wait
<asac> ill review that patch next time i have some time
<seb128> right, not hurry, that's only a first version
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-11
<dholbach> good morning
<kagou> lut seb128
<seb128> 'lu kagou
<Amaranth> mvo: I fixed the bug you pointed me to, it's in bzr
<mvo> thanks Amaranth
<kagou> mvo, slangasek have subscribed ubuntu-desktop to Bug #212098
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<kagou> after discussion he prefer that nautilus-share should be patched for notificate user to logout/login after samba/libpam-smbpass installation
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hey seb128
<salty-horse> hi. is there a reason sound-juicer.desktop is missing an Icon entry?
<salty-horse> correction: it has an Icon entry, but the menu doesn't show it for some reason
<asac> mvo: 1. apturl apt:flashplugin-nonfree?section=multiverse
<asac> mvo: 2. hit "No"
<asac> mvo: 3. echo $?
<asac> 0
<asac> that should be > 0
<asac> right?
<mvo> asac: does it ask you about enabling multiverse or if you want to install the package ?
<mvo> (yes, it should return 1 here)
<asac> mvo: i didn't try ... i aborted the initial dialog
<asac> let me see
<asac> yes it ask me for that
<asac> but multiverse is already enabled :(
<asac> for sure!
<asac> mvo: the dialogs of apturl should either get a window taskbar entry or should be "always on top"
<asac> if one accidently moves them to the background i have to minimize all windows
<asac> saying "No" in the dialog that asks for multivers addition properly returnes 1
<mvo> asac: right, two bugs .(
<asac> sorry for that :(
<asac> i hate bring bad news ;)
<mvo> asac: thanks, I will look at it
<asac> mvo: any idea how i can force password prompt? would like to check if failing that returns the proper exit code
<asac> but somehoe my session doesn't forget it :(
<asac> mvo: there is another usability thing. why does apturl always pull the latest indixes? that makes this whole plugin install a pretty long running process and maybe we can use the same heurisitc as in update-manager?
<mvo> asac: sudo -k (or -K)
<asac> oh cool
<mvo> asac: hm, it should do that, it only does it if it needs to enable a new component
<asac> hmm ... ok. maybe it goes together with the "always tries to add new section thing" ... but imo i saw the index updates even without that question
<asac> now i always get that section question. no idea why. i am sure a few days ago i was not asked
<mvo> yeah, I think its a side-effect of that bug
<asac> but maybe that was on my laptop :(
<mvo> no, I see it here too :(
<asac> anyway. i am pretty sure that it does a lot of rumbling even without adding a section because i did extensive testing
<asac> last weem
<asac> anyway. all this is not critical ... so don't drop other critical stuff because of this. it would just help polish the overall user-experience
<asac> but if you can spend 20minutes that would be great ;)
<mvo> yeah, I put it on my must-fix list
<mvo> thanks for the testing
<fernando> moin all
<fta> seb128, i've packaged cairo 1.6.0, do you want it ?
<seb128> fta: sure
<fta> you need a bug ?
<fta> seb128, ^^
<seb128> no
<fta> seb128, ok, goo. it's very low risk anyway as there have been no code changes at all compared to 1.5.20
<fta> +d
<seb128> we want 1.6.0 anyway, code change or not
<fta> seb128, do you need a full debdiff or debian/* is enough ?
<seb128> debian is enough
<seb128> or dsc and diff.gz
<seb128> what is easier for you
<fta> seb128, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/cairo_1.5.20-0ubuntu1--cairo_1.6.0-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> fta: why did you update the shlibs if there is no api change?
<seb128> fta: don't bother changing it, I've a patch I want to include, I'll just run dch and use the patch for this one
<fta> seb128, I thought it was not desirable to keep a dev snapshot version in there, but do as you prefer :)
<seb128> fta: right, will do that too
<fta> seb128, do you want me to add your patch ? in case you're busy
<seb128> fta: no, that's alright, it's building already but thanks
<mvo> Amaranth: are you there? I would like your opnion on the "gnome-panel sometimes disappears with 0.7.4" problem. could it be releated to the fullscreen stacking patch (i.e. stacking the nautlus background window over the panel for some reason?
<mvo> Amaranth: I haven't seen anything like this for a while, but recently I had it too (also I have no idea how to reproduce it)
<mvo> seb128: is there a way to disable the "dettach tabs" feature in gnome-terminal? it keeps detaching stuff that I don't wnat to :)
<seb128> mvo: no idea, I don't use tabs usually
<fta> seb128, cairo 1.6.2 is out
<fta> seb128, as you preferred to redo everything for 1.6.0, i assume you don't want me to do this one either, right?
<seb128> fta: redo? that was only a changelog update and a quick debian rules change, and we don't want 1.6.2, the change I didn't backport for 1.6.0 has a crasher and they are discussing doing a 1.6.4 on #cairo for some hours
<fta> ok, nm
<seb128> fta: sorry if I didn't use your debdiff but the changes were trivial and I did the change on an another box so it was easier to just run dch and do the change than getting the debdiff you gave me and then apply the git change
<Amaranth> mvo: that bug is the expo thing i gave to you the other day
<Amaranth> mvo: expo starts thinking it is in expo mode and thus hides the panels
<mvo> Amaranth: aha, nice
 * mvo hugs Amaranth
<mvo> Amaranth: its in now, we also got the freeze exception for universe
<mvo> jipppiiiee
<Amaranth> woohoo
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-06
<huats> morning everyone
<hyperair> it's afternoon here =p
<didrocks> morning huats / afternnon hyperair / morning crevette :p
<huats> :)
<crevette> hey didrocks
<hyperair> didrocks: hahah =)
<seb128> lut desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128 ;)
<crevette> gooood morning guys
<seb128> didrocks: thanks for the evolution-mapi bug fix upload
<hyperair> morning didrocks
<seb128> didrocks: do you think you could have a look to the nautilus-actions crasher I pinged you about some days ago too?
<didrocks> seb128: y/w. We just have to wait for new openchange version in debian now.
<didrocks> seb128: for nautilus-action, I take a closer look this week-end. I first thought of packaging the new svn version, but I have some autotools issues (it looks for Makefile.in.in in po/ and there is none...). So, I backported the patch but I have still to test it (some parts were not straightforward as the files changed a lot)
<didrocks> I think it will be ok for tonight
<seb128> ok thanks
<didrocks> seb128: upstream also ping me about gtk2-engines-murrine. I updated it to the last version: bug #355249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355249 in gtk2-engines-murrine "Please, sponsor gtk2-engines-murrine 0.90.3 into jaunty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355249
<seb128> didrocks: ok thanks, did you look if we can sync the debian version?
<didrocks> seb128: hum no, I must admit, let me check (is there an quicker way whith a shell script rather than looking packages.debian.org?)
<seb128> didrocks: way to what?
<didrocks> (and yes, syncing is better : 0.90.3-1)
<didrocks> seb128: to check the current debian version in unstable/experimental
<seb128> you can probably use apt-cache madison with a debian source configured
<seb128> I know the version is the same what we need to check is if there is some ubuntu changes or debian changes we don't want ;-)
<huats> hello crevette and seb128
<huats> how are you guys ?
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> good! you?
<huats> good too
<huats> :)
<crevette> hey huats, long time no see
<huats> crevette: indeed
<huats> I have been really busy lately :(
<huats> but this week should be a bit more clam :)
<huats> calm
<didrocks> seb128: I have to play with apt-cache policy to add a debian repos in my source without having to use apt-get source -t ... each time :) Appart from the Vcs-Bzr in debian/control, there is no ubuntu change.
<seb128> didrocks: ok, let's sync then
<didrocks> seb128: do you want me to change the bug description?
<seb128> didrocks: I did sync it for you now so you can just close the bug
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> thank to you for looking into it
<seb128> mvo: hello
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo: do you run current compiz?
<mvo> yes
<seb128> mvo: does the calendar applet open on front if you have other things on screen?
<mvo> seb128: yes, I just discovered that too :/
<mvo> seb128: breakage from the patch for the open u-m in background
<seb128> right
<seb128> bug #355330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355330 in compiz "[Jaunty] Calendar applet popup opens under focused windows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355330
<seb128> bug #355550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355550 in compiz "050_stacking.patch breaks stacking of splash windows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355550
<mvo> nominated
<seb128> thanks
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> DOH
<seb128> 652 open bugs
<seb128> compiz receives lot of bugs
<mvo> yes
<tjaalton> hey, how do I disable the gphoto2/gvfs mounting of cameras? Bibble doesn't know anything about gvfs or dotted directories (-> .gvfs is not usable), so I'd like to use the old method of mounting them under /media
<tjaalton> s/dotted/hidden/
<seb128_> you don't
<seb128_> or you rebuild gvfs without the option for this one
<seb128_> or you use gvfs-mount -u in your software to unmount it
<robert_ancell> seb128_: what do we do about old bugs like 73069 which don't reproduce anymore - is there a way of downgrading from confirmed to "might have been fixed"?
<robert_ancell> bug 73069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 73069 in gtk "gimp crashed to gtkfilechooser code (name_sort_func)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73069
<tjaalton> seb128_: hmm ok, I might have to do that
<seb128_> robert_ancell: close it saying that you think the bug is fixed but that it can be reopened if that still happens with current versions
<robert_ancell> seb128_: thanks
<seb128> mvo: the compiz change seems to make the session dialog open in background too
<mvo> *grumpf*
<mvo> thanks
<vikrant> hello
<vikrant> what is the equivalent of whatprovides in apt-get
<vikrant> ?
<seb128> #ubuntu for user questions
<james_w> thanks for the revert seb
<seb128> james_w: you're welcome, let me if you think we should rather try to get the change working before jaunty but that seems rather something for next cycle
<james_w> I think the NX case could be fixed easily (though I may be wrong)
<james_w> I was hoping to get half an hour to do that, but there are other issues, so I think a revert may be the best thing anyway
<james_w> at the very least the testing will have been useful
<seb128> right, the NX case is probably be easy to fix
<seb128> but we got several bugs about the change breaking some usecases
<seb128> so I've the feeling we trade a set of known issue for a new one
<seb128> and I think we should rather stay on the known situation for now
<james_w> yeah, I agree
<james_w> I think this should be a GNOME 3.0 goal really. While multi screen support isn't too bad now, there are still plenty of niggles because the lower layers don't have the right concepts for it
<james_w> but unfortunately I've not the time to make that happen
<seb128> right
<seb128> seems federico is spending some efforts on it though
<james_w> yeah, that's great to see
<didrocks> seb128: do you know what's the magic behind gconf in debian? Normally schemas are stored in /etc/gconf and we store it in /usr/share/gconf thanks to dh_gconf as you know. But there is no trace of /usr/... in /etc/gconf/2/path file. Do you know how gconf knows where to look for schemas file?
<didrocks> (yes, still no-existential question, but I like to understand :D)
<seb128> didrocks: the schemas are used at installation time not at runtime
<seb128> didrocks: grep schema_location /usr/sbin/gconf-schemas
<seb128> didrocks: the path file is a runtime thing, schemas values are writting to var
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so, only the gconf-schemas call in .postinst is relevant to register schemas. If I change some default values there next, there is no impact at runtime
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks for the info :)
<seb128> didrocks: right, schemas are just templates that list keys and values to write
<seb128> you need to use gconftool to dump those in the database
<didrocks> seb128: default values in schemas are then stored in /var/lib/gconf/defaults, right?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> and I also saw some scripts in /usr/share/gconf/default that overwrite those
<seb128> those are stored in /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults
<seb128> which is listed before the defaults directory in the path file you mentioned before
<seb128> update-gconf-defaults registers those
<didrocks> seb128: ok, and files in /usr/share/gconf/default are executed at startup time? Why not just modifying default schemas value at install time?
<seb128> didrocks: no, they are debian sort of schemas
<seb128> registered using update-gconf-defaults
<seb128> because that allows to have a clean order
<seb128> - distro default
<seb128> - upstream default
<seb128> it would also make easy to undo distro changes
<didrocks> ok, we keep upstream default in schemas and add some kind of "distro default" with the files in /usr/share/gconf/default
<seb128> just delete the default and run the registration update
<didrocks> right, understood :)
<didrocks> ok, let me try this
<seb128> what are you trying to do?
<didrocks> just reading gconf doc and trying to understand gconf layers
<seb128> don't spend to much energy in that, dconf should come next cycle and deprecate gconf on the way ;-)
<didrocks> as I am trying to get the GNOME technology in my mind as a whole to have the scrict basics
<didrocks> seb128: yes, but from what I read, dconf will share some commons functionnality with gconf, right?
<seb128> I doubt of that
<didrocks> I just get subscribe and read GNOME desktop-devel-list, do you advise me other GNOME lists too?
<seb128> it will probably have a compatibility layer to make the transition easier rather
<seb128> no that one is enough
<didrocks> but you think that the underlaying stuff will hugely differs?
<seb128> by underlaying you mean code wise?
<seb128> or the user visible layout?
<seb128> there will be a similar way to define system defaults, etc
<seb128> pedro_: holla
<didrocks> seb128: code wise, sorry
<seb128> didrocks: code wise no, that's a rewrite from scratch
<pedro_> salut seb128
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks for all this information. I am still continuing in my GNOME trip :)
<didrocks> hey pedro_
<seb128> ;-)
<pedro_> hello didrocks ;-)
<seb128> mvo: can you look at bug #356203 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356203 in libglade2 "package libglade2-0 1:2.6.4-1 failed to install/upgrade: package libglade2-0 is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356203
<seb128> mvo: I'm sorry but I've no clue what to do about "already installed and configured" errors ...
<mvo> seb128: I have a look. its usually trigger failing earlier, if its intrepid likely a dup of a dpkg bug we fixed some weeks ago via a sru
<seb128> mvo: no it's jaunty
<mvo> is it just me or is the io performance of jaunty dreadful sometime? maybe its the fsync() issue in ff or something, but sometimes just a save in vim takes ages
<chrisccoulson> mvo - it's not just you
<seb128> mvo: yeah, it sucks here too, I'm happy we don't have tracker installed by default in jaunty
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> i saw that tracker bug
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I Cc-ed you on a "would be nice to backport that tracker commit" bug
<seb128> let me know if that's not ok, don't feel forced to work on it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look at that later. i need to speak to the tracker guys later, because I noticed that the new version always starts indexing when you insert removable media, regardless of what the settings are
<mvo> seb128: I dealt with the bug
<mvo> seb128: (the dpkg error thing)
<seb128> they plan to roll a new tarball this week so better to talk to them early
<seb128> mvo: thanks!
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> np
<mvo> asac: ff goes into unresponsive mode every ~60s or so when my system is loaded. is that a known issue? is that the fsync() issue?
<seb128> mvo: ok, I feel a bit stupid now, don't trust the bug titles, that was an obvious error in the log, thanks for triaging this one ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I'm not entirely sure why this one was actually be reported
<mvo> and not caught by apts logic to prevent that
<asac> mvo: most likely. if that happens try to strace it
<asac> mvo: you are running 3.0?
<asac> mvo: do you see anything special in .xsession-errors?
<mvo> asac: joy, strace (amd64) crasht wenn ich es auf ff loslasse :)
<asac> na grossartig
<asac> mvo: anything in sessionerrors?
<mvo> asac: no
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: do you mind if I take bug #353768  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353768 in ekiga "Upgrade from 3.0.1-1ubuntu2 to 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 held back" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353768
<kenvandine_wk> sure
<kenvandine_wk> mvo please do fix that :)
<mvo> thanks
<asac> mvo: can you file a bug about the strace crash if you have a minute?
<asac> against xulrunner-1.9 i would think
<asac> would be bad to not have that in a release
<pitti> hey folks, what's up?
<Keybuk> bryce: !!! argh !!!
<Keybuk> bryce: it looks like the X server is hanging just about every time after I come out of suspend
<Keybuk> (bizarrely a couple of minutes later)
<pitti> I have that as well
<seb128> hello pitti, jaunty sprint before freeze ;-)
<pitti> Keybuk: bug 339091, I forwarded it upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339091 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] screen freezes a few minutes after resuming" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339091
<pitti> Keybuk: Option "DRI" "off" in Device section
<Keybuk> pitti: does that disable anything?
<pitti> Keybuk: will lose you compiz, but bring back suspend
<pitti> which is more useful for conferences than 3d/composite stuff
<Keybuk> ;-/
<Keybuk> do you have to rmmod drm as well?
<Keybuk> err, where do you put the Option?
<pitti> Keybuk: it doesn't get loaded in the first place if you disable it in xorg.conf
<pitti> Section "Device"
<pitti>         Option "DRI" "off"
<pitti> EndSection
<Keybuk> ok
<seb128> who has a DVD driver and movies on DVD there?
<seb128> does playing a movie work for you in jaunty?
<ember> with totem, yes
<tjaalton> so, in order for an app to show the gvfs mounts/shortcuts it has to support gvfs or is there a desktop neutral standard for it?
<crdlb> tjaalton: it only needs to use GIO, which is part of glib
<tjaalton> crdlb: oh cool, thanks
<crdlb> and there are some ideas about integrating GIO and KIO
<tjaalton> I'll let the Bibble devs know about those..
<rickspencer3> seb128: I tried to play a DVD yesterday, and it did not work (assumed that I need to do some more configuration)
<rickspencer3> or that the DVD was scratched or something
<seb128> rickspencer3: ok thanks, did you get a specific error? do you have libdvdread and libdvdcss installed?
<rickspencer3> seb128: I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. libdvdread is installed, but libdvdcss doesn't seem to be installed
<seb128> rickspencer3: you need to sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<seb128> not really obvious
<rickspencer3> hmm
<seb128> but we can't ship packages for that for legal reasons
<rickspencer3> seb128: ack
<rickspencer3> I don't remember how I set it up in the past, it seemed more discoverable than that
 * rickspencer3 trying
<seb128> there is some people who have a multimedia ppa or similar which has package for those
<seb128> maybe you did use that?
<maxb> The alternative is to add the medibuntu repository
<rickspencer3> honestly, don't recall
<seb128> anyway I'm just trying to figure if dvd playing is broken or not
<rickspencer3> yeah, hold on
<seb128> syltherin did some changes to the build system because dvd playing was broken for him
<rickspencer3> seb128: still doesn't work for me
<seb128> he doesn't understand the changes but that seems to work for him
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I've to go now for sport and dinner but I will ping you back later about that ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128: sure, whatever I can do to help
<rickspencer3> just let me know
<seb128> will do
<seb128> bbl
<calc> asac: thanks for the update to the subpixel bug, i'll test it here to see if it seems to work for me
<calc> just need to make sure I can reproduce the bug again first, heh :)
<calc> hmm well if you patch fixes the app main menu then it probably fixes the whole thing, that part is very noticable
<calc> testing now
<calc> asac: ping
<calc> asac: and thank for you for looking into and fixing this bug! :-)
<calc> asac: it works after restarting gnome-settings-daemon except for the fact that hinting slight does not update the xrdb info and stays at whatever was the previous setting
 * calc hugs asac for the big help with this bug :)
<calc> ok this is crackful
<calc> i set font hinting to full and now xrdb claims its set to slight
<calc> i reopen the fonts page and it shows full again in xrdb
<calc> changing it back to slight leaves it set to full
<calc> changing it to medium causes xrdb to show hintslight
<calc> whatever is setting the xrdb hinting appears to be FUBAR
<calc> no wonder OOo doesn't display right since it is using those values
<calc> hmm reopening the appearance->fonts dialog made it apply the hintmedium when it was earlier showing hintnone for medium
<calc> yea this is easily reproducible at least on my system with the hinting not being updated to xrdb
 * calc reverting to jaunty g-s-d to see if it is buggy as well or if asac patch caused the issue
<calc> seb128: do you know if there is an existing bug report about g-s-d not updating xrdb Xft.hintstyle properly?
<seb128> no
<seb128> is xrdb still used?L
<seb128> g-s-d applies xsettings
<calc> yes OOo at least uses it, not sure if anything else does
<calc> while testing a bug that asac fixed wrt reporting the lcd filter setting via xrdb, i noticed that hintstyle doesn't seem to always be being set when it is changed
<Gunslinger2> hello
<calc> sometimes it only seems to update once you quit the appearance program and restart it again
<seb128> g-s-d should be setting to hintstyle
<calc> yea it should be... it seems to not be, but i will see if i can reproduce it well enough to track down why
<seb128> xft_settings_set_xresources() in gsd-xsettings-manager.c has the code setting it if you want to add some debugging
<Gunslinger2> would anyone know if its possible to make the terminal window scroll text up instead of down by default?
<calc> seb128: ok thanks for the pointer, i just rolled back to jaunty version to make sure asac's changes weren't affecting it
<seb128> gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/hinting
<calc> hmm yea changing just now from slight to medium left the hintstyle set to hintslight
<calc> gconftool shows medium though
<dobey> Gunslinger2: i think you want #ubuntu instead
<calc> closing out of appearance totally and then going back into fonts details caused it to update
<seb128> Xft.hinting: hintmedium is what it does for a medium value
<seb128> rather
<seb128> Xft.hinting: 1
<calc> yes... what i am saying is that when i went from slight to medium Xft.hintstyle still showed hintslight, gconftool showed medium as did the gui, closing out of appearance then restarting and going back into fonts details caused Xft.hintsyle to show hintmedium
<seb128> Xft.hintingstyle: hintmedium is what it does
<seb128> weird
<calc> it seems to sometimes forget to update xrdb (or set_xresources, etc)
 * calc isn't sure what causes the forgetting yet, will dig in the source and hope to find out
<calc> if i can't determine why i can probably at least make an istanbul video to attach to the bug report, heh
<calc> the code appears to be in plugins/xsettings/gsd-xsettings-manager.c
<popey> calc: i find gtk-recordmydesktop is better than istanbul - in that its more reliable
<seb128> <seb128> xft_settings_set_xresources() in gsd-xsettings-manager.c has the code setting it if you want to add some debugging
<calc> popey: cool thanks for the tip :)
<seb128> right, what I said
<dobey> man
<calc> seb128: ok, looking at it now, thanks for the help :)
 * dobey really needs to find time to hack on his 4324343 projects
<calc> seb128: is it safe to kill and restart g-s-d in a terminal window to see the debugging info?
<hyperair> it is
<hyperair> i've doen it before.
<calc> ok thanks
<hyperair> your gtk themes will reset temporarily before you restart gsd
<calc> yea
<hyperair> well actually the first time i debugged gsd, i added fopen/fprintf/fclose, and restarted my session =p
<seb128> run it using --debug --no-daemon
<calc> seb128: yea that is what i did
 * calc likes packages that only take 2m to build :)
<calc> seb128: hmm so it is calling set_xresources but it isn't actually getting set somewhere after that
<calc> hmm it seems to call xrdb there directly, weird
 * calc adds more debugging to make sure it is getting set as he thinks it is
<geser> has someone an idea why gnome-session(?) believes that multiple users are logged in and wants a password from me to shutdown? it happens now and then but I couldn't figure out yet what it triggers
<calc> grr g-s-d is not rebuildable it makes changes it doesn't revert on clean
<seb128> calc: did you look at the function I told you before? there is the xrdb command there, it just built a virtual file with the config and call xrdb on it
<seb128> geser: ck-list-sessions
<seb128> geser: could be bug #287715 due to cron and libpam-ck-connector
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287715 in consolekit "Trying to shut down or restart falsely suggests others are logged in" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287715
<calc> seb128: yea, i see it is getting into that function with the right info, so now making sure it built the string passed to xrdb right and that xrdb actually got executed at all
<seb128> calc: strace it to see if xrdb is called
<calc> ok
<geser> seb128: thanks, that's the correct bug
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> Ampelbein: want to do the glade3 update on http://download.gnome.org/sources/glade3/3.6/glade3-3.6.1.tar.gz?
<Ampelbein> seb128: sure, i'll do it in a minute.
<seb128> thanks
 * Ampelbein is trying to connect nokia6300 with wammu - no luck yet... :-(
<jpds> pid
<Laney> 12572
<jpds> Whoops, sorry folks.
<calc> this is fscking heisenbug, strace makes it go away and then it comes back when you kill strace
<calc> probably some sort of threading breakage
<seb128> bryce: hi, could you have a look to bug #337926 again? there an url to a fedora change which fixes the issue now, could be worth getting for jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337926 in libxtst "vino: mouse cursor stays in upper left corner" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337926
<bryce> seb128: alright.  I'm looking into xv-crashes-x bugs right now, but will put that on my todo list
<seb128> bryce: should I try to ping somebody else about it? tjaalton?
<seb128> I don't expect to be lot of work the patch is a few line and in fedora and upstream apparently so it's just a matter of slipping it in an upload ;-)
<bryce> seb128: sure if he's around.  I will get to it eventually, I'm just trying to stay focused on -intel crash bugs.  Feel free to raise prio with rickspencer though
<seb128> bryce: no, focus on intel that one is really a "would be nice to have and should be quick"
<seb128> intel has higher priority for sure
<tjaalton> seb128: I can add it, should be safe since it's already upstream and written by peter
<seb128> I will try to get tseliot or tjaalton to comment on it
<seb128> tjaalton: thanks!
<Ampelbein> seb128: "dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: dependency on libpthread.so.0 could be avoided if "debian/glade-gnome-3/usr/lib/glade3/modules/libgladegnome.so" were not uselessly linked against it (they use none of its symbols)." is this something that should be sent upstream, preferably along with a patch?
<seb128> Ampelbein: there is zillion of such errors, I'm not sure if those are upstream issues or automake, libtool etc issues or extra warnings from the debian tools
<seb128> Ampelbein: I would not bother opening a bug if you don't have a clear idea of what is wrong
<Ampelbein> ok.
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug 356614 ready for review.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356614 in glade-3 "Please sponsor version 3.6.1 in Jaunty" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356614
<seb128> Ampelbein: thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: should your change on bug #354601 still be sponsored? or are you working on other changes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354601 in tracker "Tracker's Evolution module misplaced" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354601
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just working on the other change now
<chrisccoulson> probably best not to sponsor it just yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson: there is bug #346912 too about a binary not shipped right now
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/346912/+text)
<seb128> ok will wait
<chrisccoulson> i can correct that packaging bug too
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks
<dobey> how do i link a bug against a project, to the ubuntu package of that project, in launchpad?
<dobey> ah, n/m
<seb128> the actions are just after the tasklist on the webpage
<dobey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bug/338261 <- would be really nice to get that patch in the ubuntu package, since currently smtp actions in bzr are kind of unusable without it on python2.6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338261 in bzr "Python2.6 hmac.py TypeError: character mapping must return integer, None or unicode"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<seb128> tedg: do you have uploads that need sponsoring?
<seb128> brb
<james_w> dobey: I'm going to request a 1.13.2, I'll ask that that be included as well
<dobey> james_w: looking in the bzr ppa, there is a 1.13.2 but i don't know that it has that fix
<james_w> there is?
<dobey> oh, no
<james_w> no, there's a -2
<dobey> i read the version wrong
<dobey> but yeah, it would be (extremely) good to get that in jaunty
<tedg> seb128: Only one right now: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/evolution-indicator/packaging/+merge/5257
<tedg> seb128: I'm going through bugs making sure I'm catching them all.  We should really make it harder to submit them :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> calc: could you open upstream bugs upstream directly so you can get reply in a quicker way and put less work on ubuntu bug triagers?
<seb128> calc: and I doubt that g-s-d issue is what you describe, as said there is no reason there should be a race there
<calc> seb128: ok will do
<seb128> thanks
<calc> seb128: all i can report about the issue is what i am seeing, it seems to be in some manner threading since it goes away on strace, but other than that i have no clue
<seb128> you mean the function is not called on normal run?
<calc> will report upstream perhaps they can spot it more easily
<calc> when stracing it works every time, when not stracing it seems that xrdb most likely doesn't get called, or at least it doesn't update its list since the hintstyle is out of date
<calc> i put g_warning output into the xresources function to make sure it was being called to that point at least correctly and it was, so something causes it to not actually update randomly
<seb128> Ampelbein: the soname needs to be update in the glade update
<seb128> calc: the function is just calling g_spaw_async... there is no multithreading there
<seb128> calc: did you look to the log if there is some warnings?
<seb128>                 g_warning ("Unable to parse command: %s", command);
<seb128>                 g_warning ("Could not execute %s: %s", command, error->message);
<seb128>                         g_warning ("Could not write input to %s", command);
<seb128> one of those
<Ampelbein> seb128: i look into it now.
<seb128> thanks
<calc> seb128: no warnings showed up for me, no :\
<seb128> that bug makes no sense
<seb128> can you add print calls in the function to make sure it's called?
<Ampelbein> seb128: there is a symbol added and none removed, so i thought a so-name change is not needed? (for libgladeui-1-9)
<calc> hmm i suppose i could move xrdb out of the way and create a wrapper script to see if it is actually being called each time and with what args
<calc> in spawn_with_input or in xresources?
<seb128> Ampelbein: it's getting late, I meant shlibs sorry about that ;-)
<seb128> calc: spawn_with_input
<calc> ok i'll take a look at it
<seb128> calc: replace the g_spaw_async.. by a system() call if you want
<seb128> but I doubt there could be any race there, that's not multithreading, that's just async calls
<calc> ok, i'll take a look at it in a bit, i think dinner is ready for me to go downstairs :)
<seb128> there is no reason the callback should vanish
<seb128> ok
<calc> ok, yea i
<calc> ok, yea i'll add some more debug info in there and also try replacing the xrdb program to see if it is indeed being called
<Ampelbein> seb128: i don't get it, sorry. where do i have to update the shlibs? the soname changed from .so.9.0.2 to so.9.0.3, but as the symlink stays the same... i'm lost, help me please ;-)
<james_w> Ampelbein: you need to change the argument to dh_shlibdeps
<james_w> check the manpage for -V argument
<james_w> that will mean that anything that builds with the new version won't be allowed to install with an older version in case they use the new symbol
<seb128> Ampelbein: there is 2 ways to do that, either add a .shlibs for the library or DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_ call in the rules
<seb128> Ampelbein: look to totem-pl-parser for a rules example
<Ampelbein> james_w, seb128 will have to read a bit on it. thanks for the advice.
<seb128> Ampelbein: no hurry for the update take your time to learn about it ;-)
<Ampelbein> i will. i want to understand _what_ i'm doing and why. not just doing it. ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/CheckingLibrarySymbols
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've done the tracker changes now
<seb128> chrisccoulson: good, ready to be sponsored?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i attached it to bug 354601 again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354601 in tracker "Tracker's Evolution module misplaced" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354601
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> thanks for sponsoring:)
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, i think i understand. i added DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libgladeui-1-9 += -V 'libgladeui-1-9 (>= 3.6.1)'. Reason: without it, the dependency for packages linked against this library would be without version information, so every version would be considered as enough. with this argument, every package that is linked against it needs the minimum version specified (3.6.1).
<chrisccoulson> i've opened a bug report upstream about the indexing of removable media, and prodded martyn on #tracker, as that's going to hurt people upgrading from intrepid
<seb128> Ampelbein: correct
<seb128> chrisccoulson: what is the issue? the performances hit?
<chrisccoulson> if you insert removable media, the indexer starts even if it is disabled in the preferences. and it indexes everything on the watch list (not just the removable media)
<seb128> urg
<seb128> did he reply to your comment?
<chrisccoulson> he's aware of it now
<chrisccoulson> that was basically it;)
<Ampelbein> seb128: just one question: does this mean that every binary linked against 3.6.1 need >= 3.6.1 or does shlibdeps recognize somehow that a lesser version is enough?
<Ampelbein> e.g. when the new symbol is not used.
<seb128> every version requires it
<seb128> you need to use the .symbol format for the other way
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok. i will provide an updated attachment.
<Ampelbein> thanks for the help and pointing to some more documentation.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: good mornig
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: hey rick.  ready for meeting when you are
<seb128> hello robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128: up late!
<seb128> yes, finish some sponsoring uploads and going to bed soon
<rickspencer3> seb128: I've been watching you work today, incredible throughput
<seb128> thanks!
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: I see you uploaded rhythm box this morning
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> iPod support is important to our users
<robert_ancell> yup, i brushed some dust off my ipod - was very suprised it still worked!
<rickspencer3> heh
<seb128> GNOME has a summer of code project to get ipod syncing in rhythmbox
<rickspencer3> maybe for Karmic you should say that you "require" a new iPod, for testing only of course
<seb128> let's see if that gets accepted
<robert_ancell> :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: how does it feel to have a release critical bug assigned to you?
<rickspencer3> what's this, like your third week? and you're already critical to the team! :)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3: looking at it now :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-07
<rickspencer3> you can thank pitti I suppose :)
<robert_ancell> "thank" ;)
<robert_ancell> I don't know if I've ever actually run ubiquity - always dist upgraded...
<rickspencer3> well, I suppose you'll be running it today :)
<seb128> what bug did you win today? ;-)
<rickspencer3> 353090,(jaunty) Text hidden on Who are you? step,robert-ancell,Triaged,High,ubiquity (Ubuntu Jaunty),jaunty,,canonical-desktop-team,2009-04-01 12:39:21.873648+00:00
<rickspencer3> bug 353090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353090 in guadalinex "(jaunty) Text hidden on "Who are you?" step" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353090
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, bug 356614 updated
<seb128> Ampelbein: thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356614 in glade-3 "Please sponsor version 3.6.1 in Jaunty" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356614
<Ampelbein> btw: seems that launchpad finally can connect to gnome-bugtracker again ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein: they did run a forced update on all watches and looked at it today on my request, let's see if that works regularly from now
<Ampelbein> seb128: cool, thanks for the nagging there.
<Ampelbein> that's a great help for updating packages.
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> and to know where there is some changes we might want to backport too
<Ampelbein> right.
<seb128> Ampelbein: the update is corret now thanks, I've uploaded it
<Ampelbein> seb128: thanks for sponsoring. it was a good learning experience for me.
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> what I said the other day, library updates are something to play with too ;-)
<Ampelbein> yeah. and it seemed so simple at first glance...
 * calc back, and looking at the g-s-d bug again
<robert_ancell> seb128: thanks for the debdiff hint - I knew there was something I'd missed in the release process
<seb128> robert_ancell: you're welcome, that should make things easier for you and for the reviewer ;-)
<calc> asac: i updated the upstream bug report
<calc> i wonder if this is an issue of xrdb being called for the old and new values and it just happening to overwrite the new value with the old
<calc> it seems to be calling xrdb with both values at least, i can't tell which one completed first though
<calc> since its async it seems that i wouldn't really know
<james_w> thanks seb128
<seb128> james_w: you're welcome, thank you for the good work ;-)
<calc> seb128: can the async call cause the xrdb calls to be done out of original issue order?
<seb128> calc: what do you call "issue order"?
<seb128> it's building the description and doing one call
<seb128> there is no real order there
<calc> seb128: every time you change the setting it first calls xrdb with the old value, then calls it again (apparently sometimes multiple times?) with the new value
<seb128> the calls are async they could arrive in the wrong order I guess
<seb128> but having it called several time seems to be a bug
<calc> seb128: i just changed from medium to full and saw it call xrdb twice for medium and then once for full
<calc> for a single radio button change
<seb128> that is a valid bug to report upstream and seems a better explanation than the one you had before
<calc> yea
<calc> still a race condition just not the way i originally thought it was caused
<seb128> right
<calc> so probably two bugs in that it shouldn't be able to execute out of order... but shouldn't be calling it with the old values to begin with
<calc> and shouldn't be calling it multiple times either, so maybe three bugs
<seb128> the order would not be an issue if there was one call as expected
<YokoZar> Regarding newer iPods: it's sort of a race to see whether Wine + iTunes or Rhythmbox/Banshee will work with them first
<didrocks> hi seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: I repackaged nautilus-actions from svn finally (cherry picking the patch was awful as there were a lot of changes in the files). After having striked with "make distcheck" to create a tarball, it seems to works well. I will upload it tonight
<seb128> didrocks: excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: y/w
<didrocks> seb128: bugs #355370 if you didn't see it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355370 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver does not respect screensaver selection" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355370
<didrocks> they just want a menu in XFCE
<didrocks> (but the debdiff is wrong as they took my Vcs-Bzr tag and didn't update it in Bzr :))
<seb128> right
<seb128> we have 2.26 in bzr already though?
<didrocks> yes, you know, the "non-working on update"
<didrocks> but we can overwrite it, if needed
<seb128> didrocks: right
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 & didrocks
<asac> calc: ok .. i will look after reading mails et al
<seb128> hey asac
<asac> hey seb128
<geser> tseliot: Hi, I've seen that your last upload of screen-resolution-extra FTBFS because of a missing --install-layout=deb in the setup.py install arguments. Either add it to your debian/rules or use the default from cdbs (the difference would be an extra -O0). Here is a patch for the second option: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146042/
<tseliot> geser: ah, right, I didn't check that. Thanks a lot :-)
<tseliot> geser: ok, I have updated my bzr branch and set the source to bryce for the upload
<seb128> bah, those "this desktop file should be shown or not in xfce" bugs start being annoying
<asac> seb128: yeah.
<asac> seb128: please use NotShowIn=XFCE
<asac> and dont exclude all other DE like the xcfe guys usually suggest
<seb128> in this case the desktop has OnlyShowIn=GNOME
<seb128> they want XFCE to be added there
<asac> tse
<seb128> bryce, tseliot: do you know what code in the xrandr capplet, gnome-desktop lib get the monitor names?
<asac> seb128: yeah. mabe check whether its supposed to be NotShowIn=KDE
<asac> i think a bunch of KDE folks suggest to use OnlyShowIN=GNOME if its actually something not Qt
<seb128> asac: right
<seb128> well, then you have xfce people who disagree on whether the application should be displayed or not when installed
<asac> seb128: most gnome apps should be shown in xfve
<seb128> that's ridiculous, we should display everything and let users clean ;-)
<asac> its gtk
<asac> xfce is gtk too
<seb128> well they claim they have tools for those functions already
<asac> they share almost everything from gnome from what i know
<asac> seb128: then users shouldnt install it
<seb128> so they don't want the xfce and the GNOME tools to be listed
<asac> xubuntu should drop it from seed
<asac> if users install it they want it to be shown
<seb128> or they want to be able to start GNOME
<bryce> seb128: see libgnome-desktop/display-name.c
<bryce> seb128: vendors[] is a map of EDID vendor ID's to human readable names.
<tseliot> seb128: yes, sure it involves decoding the EDID
<tseliot> oh, ^^
<seb128> thanks
<tseliot> seb128: what's the problem?
<tseliot> (just curious)
<seb128> bug #356834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356834 in gnome-control-center "Show screens as "unknown" instead of displaying the monitor names" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356834
<seb128> "$ grep "Monitor name" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<seb128> (II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: DELL 1907FP
<seb128> (II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: ASUS MK241"
<seb128> but those are displayed as "unknow"
<tseliot> seb128: that's because the driver doesn't support RandR 1.2
<tseliot> the same happens with nvidia
<seb128> the capplet should not start in this case no?
<tseliot> seb128: it still supports RandR 1.1 though
<seb128> I though the capplet was 1.2 specific?
<bryce> tseliot: fglrx *partially* supports xrandr 1.2.
<seb128> and is there any reason why xrandr 1.1 couldn't get monitors names?
<tseliot> but superm1 wrote a patch which suggests users to launch either ATI's panel or nvidia-settings when you open the capplet
<seb128> the grep there seems to indicate that the xorg log has decent names
<tseliot> bryce: partially?
<bryce> tseliot: yep
<tseliot> :-/
<bryce> yep
<tseliot> seb128: can I see the log
<tseliot> ?
<seb128> tseliot: I gave the bug number just before
<seb128> tseliot: there is no log just the grep I copied
<seb128> tseliot: but feel free to comment on the bug and ask details
<bryce> night
<tseliot> seb128: aah, my guess is that the driver doesn't support RandR properties such as EDID
<seb128> 'nigh bryce
<tseliot> night bryce
<seb128> tseliot: can you add a comment asking for that on the bug?
<tseliot> sure
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> vuntz: hey
<seb128> vuntz: still working on the gnome-session changes and aiming at 2.26.1 next week?
<vuntz> seb128: yes. But please don't run away after asking a question :-)
<seb128_> ok, there is something buggy there
 * seb128_ kicks gnome-keyring
<vuntz> 11:07 < vuntz> seb128: yes. But please don't run away after asking a question :-)
<seb128> vuntz: sorry got some gnome-keyring issues and session restarts
<seb128> should be stable again now
<seb128> I got 3 gnome-keyring-daemon process running though, not sure that's right
<seb128> ok, it crashed again, back in 5 minutes rather than doing a lot of IRC restarts ;-)
<asac> seb128: could you look at the patch i attached to openoffice font bug 271283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271283 in openoffice "[ooo-build] OpenOffice.org subpixel font rendering broken with new cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271283
<asac> if you say its ok to try that still for a few days, i can upload
<asac> e.g. i think we still do the .1 upload round?
<asac> so we could back it out while doing that if we see regressions
<seb128> asac: that's fine with me yes
<seb128> we should get 2.26.1
<asac> ok i will upload that now then
<asac> let me check if there i sbzr
<seb128> there is!
<asac> seb128: heh. you forgot to push your last commit ;)
<asac> ididnt get ubuntu3
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I'm not on my laptop right now, will fix that in 15 minutes or so just let me finish something there
<asac> its ok
<seb128> feel free to upload without pushing to bzr for now
<asac> yeah
<hyperair> has anyone noticed that after returning from suspend/hibernate, the window icons are messed up in compiz's scale plugin?
<hyperair> restarting compiz fixes the issue =\
<mpt> YokoZar, hi, did you register a blueprint about the autorun stuff?
<YokoZar> mpt: not on blueprint specifically, though there is an autorun section on the better integrated wine blueprint
<mpt> ok
<YokoZar> mpt: do you think a blueprint would help?
<mpt> YokoZar, I have no idea, but I'm guessing the window that comes up wouldn't be powered by Wine
<mpt> (the combined window, I mean)
<mpt> so, your call :-)
<YokoZar> Well the Ubuntu CD Dialog certainly wouldn't, yeah.  It does seem like it could benefit from further discussion (eg what it should say when you put a cd in for a running Ubuntu version)
<YokoZar> or, for that matter, a non-official CD
<seb128> what about autorun?
<seb128> I disabled autorun in nautilus in jaunty
<mpt> Ok, so is there any example where autorun ever *should* work in Ubuntu?
<YokoZar> seb128: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2009-April/002059.html
<mpt> (in a future version)
<YokoZar> Yeah, when you put in a Windows Application CD with autorun on it
<YokoZar> Then you should get the prompt (and the prompt should work)
<seb128> or you should get no prompt which is what we have now
<YokoZar> seb128: what about when I double click the CD
<seb128> it browse it
<YokoZar> Right.  But a user might expect autorun there, especially if that's the same CD they took from Windows.  So we should at least offer it
<seb128> those autorun don't work under linux
<YokoZar> seb128: they can if Wine is installed though, which is why "fixing the prompt" means "making it call Wine in a way that isn't broken"
<YokoZar> eg with winepath
<seb128> YokoZar: I'm probably not the best person to talk with about wine, I'm not for giving the false impression that running microsoft code under linux works correctly
<seb128> my experience is that things are slow, ugly and buggy
<YokoZar> Microsoft API. 100% non-microsoft code ;)
<seb128> but I will not stop you if you want to work on that, we don't install wine by default anyway so as long as it's not showing in the default install
<seb128> right, same difference ;-)
<YokoZar> seb128: your experience is very common.  And one reason why I want to work on that ;)
<seb128> nautilus will have proper code next cycle
<YokoZar> One of the things I'll be demoing at UDS are the various ways we can lower the user expectation about Wine while still making it easy to try and use it
<seb128> there is a shared-mime-info pending patch to detect unix and w32 autoruns
<seb128> once they have different mimetype we can have different handlers
<YokoZar> good good.  After that it's just a matter of using winepath to point at the cd drive (something like wine `winepath /media/cdrom/foo.exe`)
<seb128> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20562 is the corresponding shared-mime-info bug
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 20562 in freedesktop.org.xml "Need more fine-grained control over x-content/software" [Normal,New]
<mpt> mvo, yesterday I came across the report of bug 356152, which would be Critical if it was confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356152 in update-notifier "update-manager doesn't show updates, even after 1 week" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356152
<mpt> mvo, can you suggest a way to reproduce that? For example, would (1) installing the beta, then (2) setting the clock forward more than a week, and (3) restarting, be a good test?
<mvo> mpt: let me check the report
<mvo> mpt: the method of setting the clock forward should work
<mpt> ok, I'll try that, thanks
<seb128> what is the issue there?
<seb128> mvo: btw I tried to trigger the "update-manager starts after using synaptic" for a week without luck, it's probably fixed in the current version
<mvo> mpt: I followed up in the report
<mvo> seb128: thanks
<mpt> thanks mvo
<mvo> mpt: I'm running u-m with a 1 day setting and it frequently auto-opens for me (e.g. after the weekend). this does not mean that there might be bugs hidding of cours
<seb128> I'm running it with 1 day too now for debug purpose and it opens regularly
<mvo> thanks seb128
<mpt> cool
<mvo> good to hear :)
<mvo> too many fires currently to put out, I really hope its something else in janes case (like elmo sneakily applying some updates or something)
<seb128> hey tedg
<seb128> tedg: apparently your evolution-indicator translation change breaks evolution's translations
<tedg> seb128: Hmm, that's no good.
<seb128> tedg: it probably overwritte the translation domain for evolution code or something
<tedg> seb128: It must change the default... yeah.
<seb128> tedg: bug #352657 has some details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352657 in evolution-indicator "All the strings from evolution-indicator shows untranslated" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352657
<tedg> Okay, so I guess every message needs to have the domain explicitly set on it then.
<tedg> Kinda funny, the second screenshot is much more readable to me! ;)
<seb128> lol
<calc> asac: there appears to be a bug in firefox that if you kill it (using kill) and restart it after an upgrade it still thinks you need to restart
<asac> calc: kill -KILL or normal kill?
<asac> calc: we have a bug about that
<asac> calc: its even in the milestoned section of our weekly meetings ;)
<asac> bug 270303
<rickspencer3> heh
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey seb128
<seb128> did we sort the weekly meeting time for this week btw? ;-)
<calc> asac: ah ok sorry :)
<seb128> still 16:30utc?
<calc> asac: yea normal kill pid, i got used to having to do that so my tabs wouldn't go away
<asac> calc: no prob
<calc> asac: i imagine the restart button that is now there will probably work as well :)
<asac> calc: interesting that you use that as a workaround
<asac> for me hitting ctrl+Q works ;)
<calc> asac: in the past (hardy/intrepid timeframe i think) quiting caused me to lose my tabs from what i recall
<asac> calc: yes. verifying that restart button keeps tabs would be nice ... so if you next get that suggestion give it a try ;)
<calc> heh ok
<calc> i do recall what i did in the past was attempt to just quit (not restart) which did not work back then
<eeejay> hey mvo
<seb128> pedro_: do you think that bug #356989 is an important issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356989 in f-spot "Version submenu contains too short ellipsized text" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356989
<pedro_> seb128: well not "important" as if we don't ship that the application doesn't work but worth to fix before the release on the default photo app
<pitti> Good morning
<pedro_> i wonder why that wasn't included on the 0.5.3 release btw...
<seb128> pedro_: ok, the font in the screenshot didn't seem to be normal use one ;-)
<seb128> hey pitti
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs the team
<pedro_> hello pitti
<kenvandine_wk> hey pitti!
<seb128> pitti: how are you?
<kenvandine_wk> having fun in SF I hope?
<pitti> I'm pretty good, just got up
<pitti> the collab summit didn't start yet, had some hacking sessions with Jon and some informal discussions
<rickspencer3> pitti!
<pitti> and on the weekend I enjoyed SF a lot
<pitti> hey rickspencer3!
<dobey> oh you are in SF?
<seb128> good ;-)
<dobey> i was going to say
<rickspencer3> pitti: how is the weather?
<kenvandine_wk> i heard it was rainy last night
<pitti> was splendid on the weekend and yesterday, today it's cloudy
<rickspencer3> (the weather in conference centers is always the same I suppose ;) )
 * pitti curses at those retracers, what do they have now...
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<seb128> pitti: cf #distro
<pitti> rickspencer3: yeah, same artificial light and high geek concentration :)
<mvo> eeejay: hi (sorry, missed your earlier hello)
<tedg> So when I use g_dgettext do I still need to have the string with a _() around it?
<seb128> tedg: what string?
<seb128> asac: g-s-d changes pushed btw
<tedg> seb128:  Basically are these the same:  _("foo") and g_dgettext(domain, "foo")  or should it be g_dgettext(domain, _("foo")) ?
<mclasen> they are not the same, but the last one makes no sense
<tedg> Not the same with regards to the domain, but if the domain was the default domain they'd be the same.
<tedg> mclasen: right?
<mclasen> g_dgettext has some difference in behaviour to dgettext, but in first order, yes, they are equivalent
<mclasen> you need to fix your xgettext invocation to extract those strings, of course
<tedg> mclasen: I'm not sure what you're saying there.
<mclasen> if you call xgettext you tell it what patterns to look for in the source
<mclasen> and it won't look for g_dgettext() unless you tell it to
<tedg> I guess I'm using intltool -- do you know if that configures it to look fro g_dgettext?
<mclasen> no I don't
<mclasen> but you have the right experts onboard for that question...
<tedg> Hmm, seems that it doesn't :(
<tedg> dobey: ^  Do you know this one?
<calc> tedg: ArneGoetje may know if you can't find anyone else around that does
 * calc doesn't know himself
 * dobey reads backlog
<dobey> tedg: why wouldn't you just be doing _("foo")?
<tedg> dobey: Because this is a plugin for Evolution, so I can't change the default domain, or it seems I change the domain for all of evolution.
<dobey> or you are wanting to use a different domain?
 * tedg is happy with it all being in English, but it seems others are not :)
<dobey> though intltool itself doesn't do anything with C files, other than check for strings marked with the _,Q_,etc... macros, and complain if the files aren't in POTFILES.in
<dobey> it just relies on the standard gettext bits to extract strings from C
<tedg> So then how do I configure my intltoolized setup to pull from the glib functions vs. the standard GNU ones?
<asac> seb128: ok. i will forward the patch upstream tomorrow morning if nobody shouted ;)
<asac> not sure they will want it though. but we should try ;)
<dobey> tedg: i think you need to add --keyword=g_dgettext to XGETTEXT_OPTIONS in po/Makevars
<njpatel> tedg: have you looked at glib/gi18n-lib.h?
<dobey> tedg: or alternatively, simply redefine _ to pass in your domain instead
<njpatel> tedg: it seems to rely on #define-ing GETTEXT_PACKAGE to do the right thing
<dobey> though i don't see how simply using _ in a plug-in would screw up the rest of evolution
<njpatel> tedg: basically what dobey said (defining _), but done in glib instead
 * tedg is looking
<tedg> So I guess I don't understand the difference between gi18n.h and gi18n-lib.h
<tedg> Is that the difference?
<njpatel> tedg: -lib is meant for libraries, hence passes in the domain, where gi18n.h just uses gettext normally
<njpatel> (and inherits the application domain)
<tedg> Ah, okay.  That sounds like it's for us then!
<njpatel> yep
<tedg> Thanks!
<dobey> yeah
<james_w> hmm, that's a bit silly, I just got a pinentry window for my GPG key, but I wasn't able to interact with anything else, so I couldn't find out what triggereed it
<pitti> james_w: that was an intermediate bug in libgpgsm; you should just purge gnupg2, gnupg-agent, and pinentry
<james_w> ooh
<seb128> vuntz: what is the recommend way to test if a session is a GNOME one?
<Riddell> seb128: there's no great way to do it but see detectDE in /usr/bin/xdg-open
<seb128> ok, that's what I though
<seb128> those are mostly hacks but that should work
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 4 minutes
<bryce> morning
<seb128> hello
<rickspencer3> bryce!
<seb128> bryce: user switching works again on my laptop, good work!
<rickspencer3> I updated this morning, and the cover flow effect seems much faster!
<calc> hi
<bryce> seb128: yep, good to hear
 * calc found that two single serve tea bags aren't quite enough for 2L of tea
<rickspencer3> pitti: are  you here for the team meeting?
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: asac bryce calc kenvandine_wk pitti Riddell seb128 pedro_
<rickspencer3> ready?
<bryce> yep
<ArneGoetje> here
<Riddell> aye
<calc> yes
<pitti> rickspencer3: doing some firefighting with the retracers, and I'm doing some conf stuff, but I'm lurking
<rickspencer3> pitti: ack
<asac> hi
<seb128> yes
<seb128> there!
<rickspencer3> let's go then
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-04-07
<rickspencer3> actions from last meeting:
<rickspencer3> ACTION: All - If you've got a blog, blog about X Hug day ACTION: Contact pitti if there are people at Linux Foundations that you want him to meet on your behalf
<rickspencer3> both moot points now
<kenvandine_wk> done though :)
<rickspencer3> however, it seems that the bug day went very very well
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: thanks
<pedro_> yep that's true ;-)
<pedro_> thanks everybody
<rickspencer3> so great work all (esp. pedro_ and bryce)
<rickspencer3> thanks pedro_
<rickspencer3> next
<rickspencer3> Desktop Summit: Deadline to submit is this Friday
<rickspencer3> if you want to go, please submit
<rickspencer3> if anyone has any questions or concerns, please follow up with me directly
<pitti> rickspencer3: do you want many people from desktop team to go, or just e. g. Seb, Robert, and Jonathan?
<rickspencer3> pitti: I want everyone who wants to go to go
<rickspencer3> as I mentioned last week, it will be easier to get sponsorship, etc... if you have a talk
<rickspencer3> however, if you submit, and don't get accepted, please talk to me
<rickspencer3> or if you don't want to submit, but want to go, please talk to me
<rickspencer3> I understand that the timing of the deadline is unfortunate
<rickspencer3> make sense?
<Riddell> do we know if people from other teams are submitting talks?
<Riddell> mobile team or OEM team probably have stuff that would be interesting for the conference
<tedg> I will be :)
<Riddell> oh aye, DX too
<seb128> and dxteam and online team too
<rickspencer3> the dx team is submitting ... a lot of interesting stuff
<tedg> Assuming of course, you people stop assigning me bugs ;)
<pROCKrammer> hello
<rickspencer3> OLS team has the contacts store stuff
<pROCKrammer> is there Desktop team?
<kenvandine_wk> i would love the mobile guys to present stuff
<seb128> tedg: start writting bug-free code? ;-)
<Riddell> agateau: you going to submit a talk?
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: there are no bugs... just undocumented features
<Riddell> pROCKrammer: we're in a meeting just now
<pROCKrammer> cooolllll ))
<pROCKrammer> Riddell: can other users participate ?
<rickspencer3> so I'll be expecting to hear from each person individual if they are interested
<rickspencer3> certain people may be hearing from me :)
<Riddell> pROCKrammer: yes, stay around a watch, but don't disturb unless you are on topic
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> Meeting time: Everyone has updated MeetingTime wiki
<rickspencer3> thanks
<rickspencer3> no single slot came out as good for everyone
<rickspencer3> I propose that we discuss how to set up team meetings in emails
<rickspencer3> If we're agreeable, I'll kick it off with an email
<rickspencer3> sounds okay, or would folks rather discuss on irc?
<asac> okay
<ArneGoetje> fine for me
<kenvandine_wk> +1 for email
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> moving on
<rickspencer3> we have some release critical bugs
<rickspencer3> I'd like to check in on those briefly now
<rickspencer3>  353924     Offline home page always English (browser language hard-coded to en-US)
<asac> discuss with community and investigate regression LP: #353924; thinking
<asac> * about solutions better than "just" backing out the fix that triggered this.
<asac> (from activity)
<rickspencer3> asac: is it really importance = High?
<seb128> bug #353924
<asac> i am on it. most likely will be the "backing" out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353924 in ubufox "Offline home page always English (browser language hard-coded to en-US)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353924
<asac> rickspencer3: i would think its high. it basically means that websites always see en-US as language
<rickspencer3> asac: ack
<bryce> hrm, do release critical bugs keep being added?  seems this list never shortens...
<asac> which is bad given that a bunch of websites do localization using javascript navigator.language
<rickspencer3> "on it" sounds like a good response :)
<rickspencer3> bryce: yes, as far as I can tell
<bryce> :-/
<rickspencer3> furthermore, I'm not sure how some of them get there
<calc> bryce: bugs everywhere, as soon as you squash one, another comes out of the woodwork ;-)
<asac> bryce: release critical bugs often get discovered after beta ;)
<rickspencer3> so bryce, you have three 945 bugs on the list
<rickspencer3> are you working on these? because I know you're working on others
<pitti> QA keeps tossing them, but feel free to ct-rev if you think that they aren't really critical
<rickspencer3> bug 337608
<bryce> calc, indeed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337608 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] X crashes in fbBlt() when using Sun Java Plugin 6 + firefox3.0 on Asus EEEPC 1000" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337608
<pitti> QA errs on the safe side, so it is absolutely appropriate to reject some
<bryce> rickspencer3: yes all three I've looked at recently
<rickspencer3> pitti: does qa target them as well?
<bryce> rickspencer3: they're all new to the list though so not resolved yet
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, just assigns to us
<rickspencer3> I ask about this last one, because pitti comments: Taking off the Jaunty RC radar, this looks more like a corner case.
<bryce> rickspencer3: the a17 one might help with performance
<rickspencer3> but it's still targeted, and it doesn't say why in the bug
<calc> pitti: i think the fact we keep seeing so many bugs isn't necessarily a bad thing, just perhaps bugs are just better triaged now than in the past
<bryce> rickspencer3: yeah dunno
<asac> is the eeepc bug reproducible?
<pitti> rickspencer3, bryce: I re-targetted to Jaunty because mdz said that it wasn't a corner case after all
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> but happens on certified laptops, and is quite important for customers as well
<rickspencer3> in any case, I wanted to ensure that bryce was aware that he had these RC bugs
<rickspencer3> and to see if there was anything we should be doing to help
<rickspencer3> it looks like bryce would need the actual hardware to work on that one, no?
<bryce> rickspencer3: these three don't feel like ones that will be especially easy to solve, but who knows.  Personally I think we have a number of crasher bugs that are probably more problematic for people, and easier to solve
<rickspencer3> bryce: ok
<bryce> rickspencer3: so I'll be balancing my time between these rc bugs and the crashers
<rickspencer3> I think that needs to be made explicit
<pitti> bryce: if we get them upstream and triaged, that's fine
<pitti> bryce: part of mdz's request was to get a feeling how much hw is affected
<calc> i have access to a 945 if you need help with debugging, i can see if the systme is affected by the issue
<rickspencer3> if these aren't truly blockers, they shouldn't be tagged as such
<bryce> pitti: that's done already
<rickspencer3> bryce: should any of these three be targeted, in your opinion?
<pitti> bryce: if you think that it's not affecting many people, then we can still do an SRU later, or just shrug at it as "too hard"
<bryce> rickspencer3: no
<rickspencer3> bryce:do you have other bugs that should be?
<bryce> yes
<rickspencer3> okay
<bryce> 356264 - VERY widely reported, but maybe not X's fault.  needs sorted in any case
<Riddell> bug 356264
<bryce> 349535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356264 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in InitOutput() - VirtualBox with Guest Additions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356264
<asac> bug 349535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349535 in xorg-server "dri_bufmgr_fake_contended_lock_take: Assertion `_fence_test(bufmgr_fake, block->fence)' failed."" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349535
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'll talk to steve about how to get the right bugs tracked
<rickspencer3> move on?
<bryce> probably others but don't know offhand
<rickspencer3> bug #353090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353090 in guadalinex "(jaunty) Text hidden on "Who are you?" step" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353090
<agateau> Riddell: don't think so
<rickspencer3> Fix Committed, so "yeah Robert"
<rickspencer3> asac: this one is Importance = Medium
<rickspencer3> 145716
<rickspencer3> bug 145716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145716 in thunderbird "panel launchers break on upgrade" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145716
<asac> rickspencer3: easy fix. not critical imo, because its an old upgrade issue
<asac> e.g. not new in jaunty
<asac> but i will fix it for release
<asac> either keep it on targetted list or add milestone only
<asac> ;)
<rickspencer3> asac: would be good to fix, since it's a bit old, but I understand if there are more important bugs to fix on the destkop
<rickspencer3> or even the desktop
<asac> heh
<asac> ;)
<rickspencer3> there are also some un-targeted highs that have been milestoned for Jaunty
<rickspencer3> but those are bugs that you all put there yourselves as personally goals
<rickspencer3> I put them on the wiki as a reminder, but no need to discuss here
<asac> yes.
<rickspencer3> everyone submitted an activity report, so thanks for that
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<seb128> rickspencer3: do you prefer to get the activity reports by emails on directly on the wiki btw?
<kenvandine_wk> i have a few bugs that need sponsoring
<rickspencer3> seb128: thanks for asking
<kenvandine_wk> all listed in my activity report
<rickspencer3> I would say, do what is easiest for you
<seb128> alright
<rickspencer3> however, if you have NDA stuff, I would ask that you send it separately, as I've tended to copy and paste to the wiki before reading
<asac> kenvandine_wk: was indicate python sponsored? with or without my comments?
<kenvandine_wk> almost ready
 * rickspencer3 tick tick tick
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: did you subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors to those bugs?
<pitti> I reviewed it again on sunday or so
<kenvandine_wk> pitti had some feedback, it is done except the python versions thing
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i did
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: I've been watching the sponsoring list daily and I don't think I've seen waiting things there
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: i am converting it to setuptools
<kenvandine_wk> should be done soon
<seb128> hum, ok, so maybe those didn't strike me as changed for jaunty ;-)
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: I hope upstream will take that :)
<kenvandine_wk> easier than figuring out how to make it build right
 * seb128 looks on the wiki
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: i think i can convince them
<rickspencer3> before we break, I'd like to call out bryce
<rickspencer3> he's been working his a** off on X, and made some really ...
<bryce> rickspencer3: btw 349535 seems to be an Intrepid-only bug, mnemo pointed out.  Sounded familiar, perhaps one fixed earlier in jaunty.  so not a blocker after all
<rickspencer3> noticible improvements over the last week or so
<seb128> bryce: good work, thanks again for fixing user switching on my d630 ;-)
<bryce> hopefully noticeable in the good way ;-)
<rickspencer3> our users will really benefit from the dedication
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> yes
 * calc hugs bryce :-)
<rickspencer3> as I said, cover flow works, that's all I care about :)
<rickspencer3> j/k
<bryce> what's cover flow?
<bryce> compiz effect?
<rickspencer3> yes
 * pitti hugs bryce; that was an awesome work!
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: great work!
<rickspencer3> home key (or windows key) and tab
<bryce> don't worry, in a few weeks we'll be breaking X all over again I'm sure ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<rickspencer3> we should sell little ubuntu stickers for the home key
<kenvandine_wk> X is hard to fix... and easy to break
<rickspencer3> once again, thanks bryce!
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<bryce> no prob, glad everything's coming together.
<rickspencer3> Sounds good
<rickspencer3> Final Freeze is Thursday ... so time is running out on your changes
<rickspencer3> please contact me if you see something risky or concerning so we can get it settled by then
<bryce> for anyone curious about the remaining performance problems, I've documented at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Performance
<seb128> bryce: incorrect page name?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance you mean?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I have something risky and concerning
<Riddell> someone decided to remove all translations from .desktop files
<Riddell> Kubuntu wasn't ready for this to happen
<seb128> urg
<Riddell> I'm working on fixing that now so it should be ok
<Riddell> but I'd really rather have been told about this when it happened, and it really shouldn't have happened post-beta
<seb128> the somebody is pitti there
<bryce> seb128: thanks yes that's right
<seb128> well he did when we noticed that we still had issue on ubuntu packages
<Riddell> chances are it'll introduce regressions, launchpad translations usually do
<pitti> I just moved it from cdbs to pkgstriptranslations
<seb128> if translations are not stripped on ubuntu the language packs are not used
<pitti> Riddell: urgh, sorry; I thought kdelibs has used x-ubuntu-gettext-domain for ages?
<seb128> pitti: it was in gnome.mk only before though? ie not touching non GNOME packages?
<pitti> that LangpacksDesktopKDE spec was in edgy or so?
<Riddell> pitti: I never got it working with KDE 4 (until today)
<pitti> seb128: no, langpack.mk
<seb128> oh ok
<Riddell> langpack.mk doesn't touch KDE packages
<pitti> Riddell: if it causes problems, I'll revert the stripping for kde packages
<Riddell> pitti: it should be ok but it'll be hard to test it properly in time, dunno when launchpad will give us new langpacks etc
<pitti> Riddell: the current ones don't work?
<seb128> new langpacks should not be required to test that
<Riddell> pitti: no they're not set up for it, they don't have translations from KDE 4
<pitti> what, the langpacks don't have KDE 4 translations??
<ArneGoetje> new langpacks are exported right now. The next export will happen on Friday 22:00 UTC, the again on Monday 22:00 UTC and the final one next week Friday 22:00 UTC.
<Riddell> pitti: not for the desktop files
<pitti> Riddell: also, if you aren't using the cdbs langpacks.mk, how come that the .desktop files have X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain?
<Riddell> pitti: we have our own thing in kde4.mk
<pitti> if they shouldn't use gettext, they should't add that field
<Riddell> indeed, I never completed it for KDE 4 due to lack of time or need, so being kicked into doing it is fair enough, I'd just rather it was a month ago
<pitti> I apologize, that was a misunderstanding then
<pitti> if you want me to revert or clean up anything, I'll do that
<pitti> (easiest probably being to stop adding the gettext field to .desktop files)
<Riddell> ArneGoetje: I'll be pinging you with a list of the .pot files to make sure they're associated correctly sometime tomorrow
<Riddell> pitti: I'm almost done implementing it now :)
<ArneGoetje> Riddell: ok, thanks.
 * pitti hugs Riddell
<pROCKrammer> that is end of discussion?
<rickspencer3> meeting adjourned?
<rickspencer3> thanks all!
<ArneGoetje> thanks and  good night
<rickspencer3> Jaunty! Jaunty! Jaunty!
<pitti> thanks all
<rickspencer3> have fun pitti
 * pitti goes offline again, ring my mobile on urgencies
<pROCKrammer> rickspencer3: thanx
<rickspencer3> pROCKrammer: seemed you had a question?
<pROCKrammer> rickspencer3: yeap, can i be member of Uzbek Language translation teem? :D
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: ^^^^^
<rickspencer3> jono: ^^^^^^^^^
<rickspencer3> pROCKrammer: I think you just start contributing
<rickspencer3> however, I'm not the best person to ask how to get started
<chrisccoulson> anyone here know if the mail-notification plugin in evolution is meant to be disabled by default?
<rickspencer3> also, wondering if #ubuntu might be slightly better channel for that?
<pROCKrammer> rickspencer3: 10x ))
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson: I'm 99% sure it is not supposed to be disabled by default
<kenvandine_wk> chrisccoulson: it isn't supposed to be
<jono> pROCKrammer, you sure can :)
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 - thanks
<kenvandine_wk> chrisccoulson: it should be enabled... just not the notification icon
<pROCKrammer> jono: the question is HOW ?)))
<jono> pROCKrammer, you should email david.planella@canonical.com and he can advise
<jono> :)
<pROCKrammer> jono: 10x
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine_wk - thanks, that makes sense now:)
<kenvandine_wk> chrisccoulson: i patched it to disable the icon stuff unless you are running with gnome-stracella... however you spell that :)
<kenvandine_wk> but the plugin stays enabled, cause it does the dbus events... etc
<jono> pROCKrammer, 10x?
<pROCKrammer> jono: 10x = thanx)
<jono> oh, haha :)
<jono> thanks pROCKrammer ! :)
<davmor2> jono: live and learn
<jono> davmor2, heh
<pROCKrammer> what about support of Atheros Wifi on laptops?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine_wk - thanks for the info
<kenvandine_wk> chrisccoulson: anytime
<rickspencer3> pROCKrammer: that is definetly a great question for #ubuntu (if you are looking for support)
<rickspencer3> if you want to contribute to it #ubuntu-devel might be a good place
<rickspencer3> pROCKrammer: what are you thinking?
<pROCKrammer> rickspencer3: no no ) not support) it is for U ) will be it supported in new version
<rickspencer3> your asking if Ubuntu will support atheros in Jaunty?
<pROCKrammer> aha
<pROCKrammer> rickspencer3: aha)
<pROCKrammer> rickspencer3: cuz on 8.10 i had some problems
<pROCKrammer> rickspencer3: i installed back-ports for that
<rickspencer3> so atheros is typically supported by madwifi driver
<rickspencer3> not sure if there is a change there
<rickspencer3> I think the best place to ask about that would be #ubuntu
<pROCKrammer> rickspencer3) thanx)
<rickspencer3> this room is more where we discuss the progress of developing the desktop
<rickspencer3> while #ubuntu people talk more about how to support certain things
<rickspencer3> of course, you are more than welcome to hang out in #ubuntu-desktop :)
<rickspencer3> just might not get some of your questions answered quickly
<pROCKrammer> I C ))
<kenvandine_wk> asac: ping
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i was just talking to jorge about gwibber... and i hear ryan did whacky crap in the 1.0 branch
<kenvandine_wk> asac: is there bug fixes we need to pull into what we have now?
<asac> kenvandine_wk: not saying crap. but they synched trunk to 1.0 branch ;)
<asac> which is kind of unexpected
<kenvandine_wk> wild wild west :)
<kenvandine_wk> i think what is there now is pretty good :)
<asac> not sure. its a huge amount of changes
<kenvandine_wk> s/there/jaunty
<kenvandine_wk> asac: basically i am wondering if we need to merge anything
<kenvandine_wk> the package just needs a Recommends: python-indicate added imho
<asac> thats hard to say as the 1.0 branch only has a few clean commits. rest is synchs from trunk
<asac> kenvandine_wk: for that we need indicate in the branch at all
<asac> but thats completely lumped together with other chnages
<kenvandine_wk> asac: the indicator stuff is there already
<asac> so we probably cannot pick just that
<asac> kenvandine_wk: yes. but not in 0.8
<kenvandine_wk> i think we have it already...
<kenvandine_wk> oh... humm
<asac> nope
<kenvandine_wk> ok
 * kenvandine_wk was wrong
<asac> they wanted to give us a topic patch for that
<kenvandine_wk> damn
<asac> at least i hoped
<asac> but they just synched it from trunk ;)
<kenvandine_wk> sigh
 * kenvandine_wk will mock ryan about that later :)
<asac> james_w: can you checkout  bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Egwibber-committers/gwibber/gwibber-1.0/ and run a
<asac> bzr log -p -r 239..
<asac> that gives a bad exception with encoding somehow
<asac> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xd8 in position 9: ordinal not in range(128)
<asac> am i misuing bzr again ;)?
 * asac has to run to get some food
<james_w> I think that's fixed
<james_w> there was a bug with log -p, and it works for me on bzr.dev
<nhaines> I have a (procedural) question about the decision to remove the update notification in jaunty.
<nhaines> Specifically, I was wondering what would be the best way to keep informed about these sorts of decisions.
<james_w> running the development release (in a VM if you are not comfortable recovering from not being able to boot) is the most reliable way
<nhaines> I do that with my laptop, but the icon simply disappeared around the same time notifications got an overhaul.  I didn't know it had been planned back in December.
<james_w> well, that's a different question
<nhaines> The question is "how do I keep informed of these decisions?"
<james_w> well, you were informed
<james_w> there are hundreds of decisions made every day about Ubuntu, I'm sure you don't want to be involved in them all
<james_w> if you are particularly interested in update-notifier then following that package and talking to the developers would work
<mnemo> nhaines: join mailing lists, stay online at IRC, subscribe to logs of bugmail and read the planet blogs?
<nhaines> james_w: I was informed yesterday, once people started denting about it.
<nhaines> mnemo: I do follow planet but don't recall hearing about it.
<james_w> heh, I'm sure people have been denting for longer than that
<james_w> I'd suggest you subscribe to ubuntu-devel-discuss@
<james_w> there was a large thread about it on that list
<nhaines> Now that I haven't followed for a while, since a few months after it was split from ubuntu-devel.  So that's a really good idea.
<nhaines> It was really dead for a long time.  Excellent.  Thank you very much for reminding me about that list.
<rickspencer3> bug #337926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337926 in xorg-server "vino: mouse cursor stays in upper left corner" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337926
<asac> james_w:  ok thanks. is there a more recent snapshot of bzr.dev available as a package?
<james_w> there are dailies
<james_w> what version are you using?
<asac> james_w: ii  bzr                       1.13.1-1
<james_w> hmm, I thought it was fixed in that
<asac> let me check if its really the -p
<james_w> but, as I said, there are dailies
<asac> ok seems its the -p inded
 * asac branches bzr.dev
<johanbr> james_w: I tried your indicator patch for Empathy. Very nice!
<johanbr> I just have a question... is clicking on an event in the applet supposed to do anything?
<johanbr> Because it doesn't seem to...
<asac> usually it should open the app/window that focusses the conversation
<asac> at least that the behaviour we have for other apps
<rickspencer3> asac: who would be a good person to look at bug 355317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355317 in linux "Sansa E280 MP3 mplayer not detected (regression)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355317
<asac> rickspencer3: i would think seb128 might give some initial input if something changed in how gnome deals with new storage devices
<rickspencer3> tx
<asac> from there we can see if its desktop or lower level issue
<james_w> johanbr: yeah, it's supposed to open the chat
<rickspencer3> okay, assigned to seb128
<james_w> johanbr: I assume that they don't disappear when you click either?
<johanbr> james_w: hmm... even for "someone just came online events" ?
<johanbr> they do disappear
<asac> james_w: seems to be fixed in .dev
<james_w> ah
<james_w> asac: thanks
<james_w> asac: I'll add it to my list for 1.13.2 consideration
<james_w> johanbr: I might not have implemented that bit properly
<asac> cool.
<johanbr> rickspencer3: That looks like a kernel problem to me. usb-storage should print "usb-storage: device scan complete" if everything works normally.
<james_w> johanbr: no, it works ok for me
<johanbr> james_w: so clicking on "foo just appeared online" is supposed to bring up a chat with foo?
<james_w> ah, you see "just appeared online"?
<johanbr> well, not in exactly those words
<johanbr> I mean the notification that someone in my contact list appeared.
<james_w> ok
<johanbr> you know what... it does appear
<johanbr> just behind other windows
<johanbr> compiz focus stealing problem, I guess
<james_w> ah
<james_w> yeah, I'm not very good at all that stuff.
<james_w> in that case it's just empathy doing its normal thing, but I would like it if we could make it work much better
<james_w> once this gets more mature I'm sure one of the more experienced people at that sort of thing will help to make them all behave sensibly
<johanbr> right...
<james_w> thanks for the feedback though, good to know that it works ok for you
<johanbr> thank you :)
<johanbr> I also have a problem with the indicator applet sometimes becoming invisible. But that's most likely nothing to do with the empathy stuff.
<james_w> I don't think so
<james_w> it will become invisible if all the servers drop off the bus
<johanbr> it disappeared when I quit empathy
<johanbr> and didn't reappear whtn I started empathy
<johanbr> *when
<james_w> I learnt that it is quite easy to debug, use ps to get the command line for kill indicator-applet, ignore the dialog for now, run it from a terminal with the same command line, then click the "reload" button from the dialog
<james_w> you should get all the debugging output
<johanbr> no output at all
<johanbr> do I have to set some variable?
<johanbr> oh, did something wrong
<johanbr> let's try again
<johanbr> well, now it prints IOR: <long hex string> when being started
<johanbr> but no reaction to quitting or starting empathy
<james_w> did you hit reload?
<johanbr> no, I didn't... I can't read today, obviously
<johanbr> now the icon appears, after I did that... weird
<johanbr> and killing and reloading normally also works... it seems to be intermittent
<johanbr> this time the icon went away... and there's no reaction to restarting empathy
<johanbr> (although I get other debug output)
<james_w> ok
<james_w> do you have d-feet installed?
<james_w> it's a dbus browser
<james_w> you could use it to check that the empathy process was on dbus and exporting an appropriate object
<johanbr> installed now... what am I looking for?
<james_w> ok
<james_w> fire it up
<james_w> is there a "Session bus" tab?
<johanbr> yes
<james_w> k
<james_w> find the icons for empathy in the list
<johanbr> yep
<james_w> click on each entry in turn until you find one with something in the right pane
<johanbr> there are two, named :1.870 and :1.871
<johanbr> the only thing they have on the right is the text "Object Paths"
<james_w> ok
<james_w> so it's an empathy issue
<james_w> it's not exporting anything over dbus
<james_w> can you now open empathy preferences and check that the indicator preference is enabled?
<johanbr> yep
<johanbr> restarting empathy made more stuff appear in d-feet
<johanbr> and also made the indicator applet appear
<johanbr> All my libs might not be 100% up-to-date. I'll do a complete update and see if that helps.
<johanbr> Thanks for the debugging help.
<james_w> I doubt not being up to date will affect it, but thanks for trying
<james_w> it's a bit hard to know what went wrong from that, but if you can reproduce I'd like to fix it
<johanbr> it seemed like empathy sometimes fails to completely connect to dbus
<johanbr> might not be your fault
<mvo> mpt: i followed up on #356152 and would appreciate your input
<james_w> well, the reason that it shows up twice in the list is that it has it's own connection (maybe libnotify?) and libindicate connects one
<james_w> so it may be a problem in libindicate or the way I am using it, but it would be good to track down
<johanbr> Just updated the system. I'll use it for a few days and let you know if the bug still appears.
<james_w> thanks
<kenvandine_wk> oh crap... my laptop is crumbling underneath me here...
 * kenvandine_wk cries
 * kenvandine_wk runs fsck and prays
 * hyperair needs to figure out a way to switch from RAID-0 to RAID-1 (of the root drive) via SSH.
<hyperair> pivot_root comes to mind..
<hyperair> but i need a complete system that has sshd stuffed in tmpfs without the help of a swap.. hmmmm
<hyperair> big problem.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just been speaking with martyn in #tracker, and he's looking at this issue with indexing removable media tomorrow, so we should get a fix quite soon :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> no problem
<chrisccoulson> has anyone noticed whether the indicator-applet works after suspend-resume cycle?
<chrisccoulson> i can't test here as my desktop doesn't resume
<kenvandine_wk> chrisccoulson: it does for me
<chrisccoulson> someone reports that it doesn't work for them (bug 355667)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355667 in indicator-applet "Notification icon disappears after suspend/resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355667
<hyperair> i think it disappears for em
<hyperair> i know it disappears from time to time, but i never bothered to figure out why
<hyperair> restarting pidgin/evolution makes the icon appear again
<chrisccoulson> the disappearing is already known, but that's not related to suspend/resume
<hyperair> oh
<kenvandine_wk> i just commented as well
<chrisccoulson> thanks kenvandine_wk
 * kenvandine_wk -> dinner, bbiab
<seb128> chrisccoulson: it works here
<chrisccoulson> i suppose it could actually be related to bug 345599 - the suspend/resume bit might just be a red herring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345599 in indicator-applet "indicator applet disappears" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345599
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-08
<didrocks> hello there
<seb128> hey didrocks
<robert_ancell> seb128: hey seb
 * mpt discovers Gnome Do's "Bug Number" plug-in
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell: how was your day? what did you work on today?
<robert_ancell> seb128: trying to manage compiz bugs - there are so many!!  And so vague...
<mpt> mvo, about bug 356152, I think in future we will offer to install any pending updates whenever you make any other changes
<seb128> oh yeah, it's a beast
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356152 in update-notifier "update-manager doesn't show updates, even after 1 week" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356152
<mpt> mvo, but that doesn't particularly help now, I guess
<mvo> mpt: so it will just check when update-manager wsa last run?
<mvo> mpt: hm, code-wise it can still be changed relatively easily, but we are pretty late
<mpt> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: oh, you gave compiz to robert_ancell :)
<seb128> mvo: it seems that mpt want to bring the bug I was having as an official feature now? ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: I didn't have to, somebody else pushed him this way apparently, I've just been careful to not stop him on the way ;-)
<didrocks> :)
<mpt> Opening Update Manager yourself and closing it without making any changes -> resets the timer
<mpt> Installing updates from the terminal -> resets the timer
<robert_ancell> well I'm having a go at it but a lot of the bugs I can only shrug my shoulders at
<mpt> Installing stuff other than updates -> ...?
<mvo> I guess the problem is currently "using add/remove -> resets the timer"
<mpt> yeah
<seb128> mpt: "we will offer to install any pending updates whenever you make any other changes" ... what does "any other change" means?
<mvo> on the commandline we can not distinguish between installed updates or installed new stuff easily, I mean, we could try, but I'm not sure if that would not make things easier to understand for the user
<mpt> seb128, installing or uninstalling anything manually
<mvo> add/remove> different matter
<mpt> mvo, well if it's easy to exclude Add/Remove for 9.04, and you have time to fix it for 9.04, I have no objection :-)
<seb128> mpt: do you count update as installing?
<seb128> mpt: I was complaining some days ago to mvo that I got that bug, update-manager autoopening after every install I did in synaptic
<seb128> *really annoying*
<seb128> I usually select the updates for bandwith reasons
<mpt> seb128, sorry, I was imprecise. I meant installing anything other than updates.
<seb128> ie I don't want to download 300 megas every day
<mvo> mpt: I will meditate about  add/remove for 9.04, but chances are not that great :/
<mpt> seb128, that shouldn't happen unless they're security updates
<seb128> hum ok, I'm not convinced that we should nag users too much
<seb128> there is a limit between being helpful and annoying that we should try to not cross
<mpt> seb128, that's a bug then.
<seb128> right, that one was
<seb128> I though you suggested increasing the nagging cases ;-)
<seb128> sorry for the noise
<robert_ancell> does anyone know what package bug 284124 should be against?  It's a keyboard shortcut issue (not compiz specific)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284124 in compiz "pressing up arrow causes the screenshot program to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284124
<mpt> mvo, I commented in the bug report
<mvo> thanks mpt
<mpt> seb128, ideally it would reduce the nagging, by making it easier to install updates at the same time as you're doing other package management
<seb128> robert_ancell: not sure but xorg would be a better bet, I get the issue in kvm or virt-manager on current jaunty I think
<seb128> mpt: I don't want to install all the updates, it's just too much to download but maybe I'm a special case and I should get faster internet or something ;-)
<seb128> mpt: ie, I know I've pending updates, they are pending for a good reason and I would find extra nagging annoying rather than helpful there
<mpt> seb128, it wouldn't be nagging.
<seb128> well, auto-opening the update list just because I install a new software in synaptic would be nagging
<seb128> no?
<mpt> Yes, but that bears little resemblance to what I'm suggesting
<seb128> ok, I didn't get what you are suggesting though
<seb128> though -> then
<seb128> I will just wait for mvo to do the change and see how it works ;-)
<mvo> mpt: thanks for the update to bug 351484 -- I don't think this can be done for jaunty, it requires that we make bigger changes to software-propoerties
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351484 in update-manager "update-manager options no longer match functionality" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351484
 * robert_ancell is loving the random compiz crashes...
<seb128> re robert_ancell
<mpt> Imagine, you go into the AppCenter thingy to install a program. Whatever updates are available are pre-selected. You select the program you want to install, and click "Install". The updates are installed along with whatever you're installing.
<seb128> robert_ancell: did you read my reply before?
<robert_ancell> seb128: no, I just crashed
<mvo> mpt: currently s-p runs as root and the options you mention are user options, so we need a proper policykit/dbus backend for s-p
<mpt> seb128, I guess for you we'd need to make it easy to unselect all updates at once, for if you really wanted to *just* install the new program and no updates.
<mvo> mpt: not a big deal, just work (and too invasive at this point :/
<seb128> mpt: right, which is exactly what I don't want, because as said download make my internet too slow to work
<mpt> mvo, ok
<robert_ancell> seb128: last I heard was ""mpt: thanks for the update to bug 351484 -- I don't think this can be done for jaunty, it requires that we make bigger changes to software-propoerties
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351484 in update-manager "update-manager options no longer match functionality" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351484
<seb128> mpt: right
<seb128> robert_ancell: not sure but xorg would be a better bet, I get the issue in kvm or virt-manager on current jaunty I think
<robert_ancell> seb128: thanks
<seb128> I've been annoyed by that so I might have a look
<seb128> that was in some test environment though, either xephyr or kvm I think
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - i had that key mapping issue in a vmware guest for some time. vmware recommend a workaround, and reading their workaround might help to understand what the problem is
<chrisccoulson> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=1007439
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> (or afternoon for some of you)
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hey seb128
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson: is this only applicable when running in vmware?  I'm guessing the reporters in the bug are just running Ubuntu on the metal
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. the only reason i bought that up was because seb128 mentioned about running in kvm. i wasn't sure whether the underlying issue could be the same
<crevette> good morning
<chrisccoulson> i don't think that issue is specific to vmware
<seb128> lut crevette
<huats> hello crevette
<crevette> hey gentlemen
<robert_ancell> night all
<mvo> night robert_ancell
<didrocks> seb128: I think we can still sponsor my package for this release in gtk2-engines-murrine and sync in next cycle on Debian (bug #357543)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357543 in gtk2-engines-murrine "gtk2-engines-murrine FTBFS on jaunty" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357543
<seb128> didrocks: looking
<seb128> didrocks: can you work on an update? your version has a lower number and can't be used now
<didrocks> seb128: hum, what's the convention for versionning in this case?
<seb128> didrocks: 1ubuntu1
<seb128> and do the changes you need
<didrocks> seb128: even if I don't merge against debian (not using debhelper 7 for this release)?
<seb128> well; do an update 1ubuntu1
<seb128> copy your rules
<seb128> and write "don't use debhelper7 yet"
<seb128> ie take the current jaunty version
<seb128> undo the debhelper7 use
<seb128> call it 1ubuntu1
<didrocks> seb128: ok, doing it this evening
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey, did you look at the fusa gnome-session use since we discussed it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: gnome-session in jaunty has session storing for restart, etc now
<seb128> chrisccoulson: will that work in fusa or not?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can do some work to make it work with fusa
<chrisccoulson> the changes required to gnome-session to do that are fairly trivial
<seb128> chrisccoulson: please do, would be a shame to have session working but not with fusa now ;-)
<chrisccoulson> no probs - i'll work on that:)
<seb128> thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: I assume the "Recommends" of a seeded packages in the CD are seeded too, right?
<seb128> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> seb128: gtk2-engines-murrine recommends in debian murrine-themes. how to know if this one is already seeded?
<didrocks> or if this raise an issue concerning CD space
<seb128> we don't want to add any change now
<seb128> easy way
<seb128> take your 0ubuntu1 version
<seb128> dch -v 1ubuntu1
<seb128> add "use ubuntu version again for jaunty"
<seb128> and upload
<didrocks> seb128: I can merge without this recommends, there are really few changes
<seb128> as you want
<seb128> but no depends or recommends change over what we have now
<seb128> and it needs to build ;-)
<didrocks> ok, that's why I asked you :)
<Ng> seb128: haha, damn. I just dug through my "todo" folder in thunderbird and confirmed the fix for g-k-d, only to get your mail saying the fix has been backed out ;)
<Ng> 3 minutes apart. bah.
<seb128> Ng: sorry about that but the change turned gnome-keyring to crashland there
<seb128> where your crash is a not-so-common one
<seb128> still looking to a clean solution and it's on my jaunty list
<Ng> seb128: np, I'd rather that I trash my keyring than everyone else's explode :)
<Ng> although obviously it'd be great if we can fix all of them ;)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> didrocks: how busy do you think you will be tonight?
<seb128> didrocks: do you think you could update gst-plugins-bad0.10 to the current debian version?
<seb128> didrocks: there is only a small ubuntu change and we have a stable candidate version where they have the stable one
<didrocks> seb128: I have finished gtk2-engines-murrines. Just want to test it tonight. I can handle gst-plugins-bad0.10 too (from 8PM, going to cinema first :))
<seb128> ok
<seb128> no hurry, thanks
<didrocks> y/w :)
<seb128> I can review and upload the engine update if you want
<didrocks> ok, let me push it
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: can you take a look at the changes i pushed for indicate-python?
<james_w> kenvandine_wk: sure, just about to hop on a call, so it will have to wait 20 minutes I'm afraid
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: pitti won't have time today and figured you already looked at it once, we need to get it uploaded :)
<james_w> yeah, I forgot pitti was away
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Any issues with the 0.1.5 stuff?
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: not that i know of
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: anything i should be looking at?
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: No, I was figuring that was what you were mentioning with the indicate-python talk :)
<didrocks> seb128: done and linked to bug #357543 (see bzr branch)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357543 in gtk2-engines-murrine "gtk2-engines-murrine FTBFS on jaunty" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357543
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<seb128> tedg: I've sponsored your uploads, the evolution indicator and pidgin libnotify need rebuilds now
<seb128> tedg: do you plan to get changes for those today?
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: just getting indicate-python uploaded today :)
<tedg> seb128: Yes.  I do.  There was a positive ack on the translations for evolution-indicator.
<tedg> seb128: Thank you for the sponsorships!
<seb128> you're welcome
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Ah, cool.  Make sure it works with 0.1.5 then ;)
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<kenvandine_wk> ok... /me really hopes it does
<asac> james_w: last time i looked, one issue with python-indicate was missing license headers for the test scripts. should be shipped with license headers in examples imo
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> luckily upstream is co-operative :-)
<asac> should be really easy to fix for tedg ;)
<tedg> You Ubuntu folks.  Only pass up bugs but never contribute upstream ;)
<asac> i take that personal.
<seb128> tedg: bug reports are valuable contributions ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: I released a 2.26.0.90 tarball for gnome-session. It's more or less the same than what you have with the patches, with one or two minor other fixes
<seb128> vuntz: ok thanks
<seb128> vuntz: you rock
<seb128> everybody hugs vuntz who fixed session storing for good now
<seb128> in time for GNOME 2.26.1 and jaunty
 * seb128 hugs vuntz
 * tedg hugs vuntz
<mvo> vuntz vuntz vuntz
<vuntz> (well, you still can't save during the session -- it only works during logout...)
<seb128> I don't care so much about session storing
<seb128> I care about asking if you want to save your work
<seb128> which works ;-)
<seb128> brb
<seb128> Ng: another gnome-keyring update tentative to fix the issue, let me know how it will work when available
<Ng> seb128: ooh, will do :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> you get the bug in a reliable way?
<seb128> tedg: do you have anything pending sponsoring? I'm doing a sponsoring round between some bug fixes which are on my todolist
<tedg> seb128: I don't think so, I hope to in about 20 minutes :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> the evolution indicator translation fix is not ready yet?
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: the dx team will have new tarballs tonight too
<kenvandine_wk> or in the morning if things go very badly today
<seb128> right
<seb128> I expect my day to be long again
<kenvandine_wk> yup :)
<seb128> but soon freeze and long weekend to catch up with sleep again ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> but hopefully a quiet friday
<seb128> it's a holiday there
<seb128> so for sure it will be quiet ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> ah... true
<kenvandine_wk> the day after the beta freeze it was a ghost town
<tedg> seb128: Yes, sorry, I'm making a tarball.  I'm at a coffee shop as my car is being repaired an the Internet is slow... like IRC delays slow.
<seb128> tedg: no hurry you can do that later
<seb128> tedg: I'll do an another round of sponsoring tonight european time
<james_w> kenvandine_wk: bye-eye checking shows it to be pretty good
<james_w> checking by computer now
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<james_w> there are two issues
<james_w> firstly, the description sucks :-)
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<kenvandine_wk> well... got suggestions?
<james_w> usually you do something like
<james_w> Description: python bindings for libindicate
<james_w> <excerpt of libindicate description>
<kenvandine_wk> i would usually get it from upstream :)
<james_w> This package provides python bindings so that you can use libindicate from a python program
<james_w> the other issue is licensing
<james_w> there are some things it would be nice to change upstream, but there are some packaging ones too
<james_w> the biggest problem being that debian/copyright declares that it is LGPL 3+, when it is LGPL 2.1 or LGPL 3
<kenvandine_wk> oh
<kenvandine_wk> so it should be LGPL 2.1+
<james_w> my minor gripe is that your license for the packaging is more restrictive than the license for the code
<james_w> no, it should be LGPL 2.1 or LGPL 3, there is no "or later" clause
<james_w> assuming the headers are correct
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> what do you mean by my packaging license?
<james_w> 34 		
<james_w> The Debian packaging is copyright 2009, Ken VanDine <ken.vandine@canonical.com> and
<james_w> 35 	24 	
<james_w> is licensed under the GPL-3, see '/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3'.
<kenvandine_wk> what would you suggest?
<kenvandine_wk> that is just from the template
<kenvandine_wk> i don't think i changed that
 * kenvandine_wk needs to stop using those templates
<james_w> I always use the same license as the code itself
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<james_w> consider something in debian/patches/, you could consider it part of the packaging, and so making the packaging the same license means there are no issues in moving that patch upstream
<kenvandine_wk> makes sense
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<james_w> and issues are usually theoretical of course
<kenvandine_wk> back to the license of the code
<kenvandine_wk> what is the appropriate way for me to handle that?
<james_w> you just need to make the declaration in debian/copyright match the code
<james_w> so take the header that is copied and overwrite it with one from a file in src/
<kenvandine_wk> and for the packaging license, should i reflect both versions of the LGPL there?
<james_w> it's up to you really, it's your work to license, but I would suggest that you do
<james_w> you can say "same licenses as above" if you like
<seb128> mclasen: hi, for your gnome-keyring assertion issue, your change is no the version which has been commited to svn but the one added to the bugzilla bug
<mclasen> that may be
<seb128> mclasen: try using http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-keyring/trunk/egg/egg-secure-memory.c?r1=1706&r2=1705&pathrev=1706 instead rather
<mclasen> in which case its all Richards fault...
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: so you think it is best to dual license the packaging too?
<james_w> kenvandine_wk: for simplicity, yes, but if you would prefer not to then that's fine.
<asac> packaging license is usually different from upstream license, so no need to imp
<asac> imo
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: pull again, how is that?
<james_w> kenvandine_wk: wrap the final line, but otherwise fine
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> one sec
<asac> sigh ... amd64 builder just never picks up my tiny build
<asac> did someone force build score on all the builds that go in fast there?
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: done
<james_w> kenvandine_wk: looks pretty good
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<james_w> the last issue is that upstream should really be shipping two COPYING files I think, and should put license headers in tests/*
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: ok, can you get it uploaded?
<james_w> do you have a freeze exception?
<kenvandine_wk> yeah... i will work with them on that
<kenvandine_wk> well... not sure if there is anything official :/
<kenvandine_wk> just we know we need to get it in...
<james_w> an archive admin would be able to confirm whether the COPYING thing was blocking
<kenvandine_wk> should i subscribe ubuntu-release and get an ack?
<james_w> motu-release for universe
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<james_w> and I think we are supposed to get a second ~ubuntu-dev to review
<james_w> pretty annoying
<kenvandine_wk> does pitti's review count for that?
<asac> yes
<asac> i also reviewed it
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> i subscribe motu-release
<asac> what bug is that?
<kenvandine_wk> bug 344936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344936 in indicator-applet "initial packaging of indicate-python" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344936
<asac> so still no license headers in tests?
<asac> why cant we just fix that ;)?
<asac> i mean once we let it in, it will take even longer to fix.
<asac> because there is no need to
<asac> if its already committed upstream branch then its fine
<kenvandine_wk> it isn't... and they would need to make a new release
<asac> kenvandine_wk: i would like ot see it getting committed there.
<asac> if thats done we can let it in as it is imo
<asac> e.g. no need to wait for new upstream release
<asac> tedg: cant you just commit those license header changes for the tests?
<kenvandine_wk> i am just working on the packaging branch, we are still building from the tarball... i think
<kenvandine_wk> i am adding those headers and the second COPYING file
<asac> thats not my point.
<kenvandine_wk> will propose a branch merge
<asac> yeah thanks.
<kenvandine_wk> but.... those tests aren't getting installed either
<tedg> asac: Sure.  Sorry, I was going and doing a couple of other things.
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Does it build and work against 0.1.5?
 * tedg wants to be really sure there :)
<asac> tedg: great thanks
<kenvandine_wk> i don't have 0.1.5 yet
<asac> ok i am travelling now for 2 hours ... will be back later and will ack the upload then (if nobody else came around)
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: I think it was uploaded?  I got bug notifications of it.
<kenvandine_wk> what is the preferred method for shipping 2 COPYING files?
<kenvandine_wk> COPYING.LGPL-3 and COPYING.LGPL-2.1
<kenvandine_wk> ?
<seb128> tedg: it has been uploading this morning but only NEW-ed one hour ago
<seb128> tedg: it was in new due to the soname change
<tedg> seb128: Ah, okay.
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: I dont' know the preferred way, but I did that in indicator applet :)
<seb128> does anybody else has some sponsoring items waiting?
<seb128> james_w: I've no watched that closely but is there anything to do for that nautilus patch you sent out of waiting for next tarballs?
<james_w> seb128: ah, I forgot it would be in the next round of tarballs
<seb128> james_w: tarballs are due next week and will be in jaunty
<james_w> seb128: it wasn't until I fixed it that I realised that the functionality doesn't work with the version of packagekit that we have
<seb128> I don't think there is any hurry to backport that now
<james_w> it shouldn't be hard to fix that, but I wasn't sure if it was worth the effort/worth changing that at this point
<james_w> or to just disable the feature in gconf/with --disable-packagekit
 * didrocks hugs vuntz (lately, but I have so many times bothered you with gnome-session at SL :) I can live without gnome-session --save :p)
<seb128> james_w: the patch doesn't fix it for the jaunty version so we need to disable the option, that's what you say?
<james_w> the problem was not with using packagekit, but not with using it
<james_w> that patch will make it acceptable to leave packagekit support enabled
<seb128> what does the svn change fix exactly?
<james_w> however, there's not a lot of point at this moment though, as packagekit support is broken
<seb128> it what happens with next tarball and no packagekit installed
<seb128> it -> ie
<james_w> at the moment on a default install you get "Would you like to search for applications?", you click yes, and you will always get "obscure <dbus error because packagekit isn't running>"
<james_w> the change in SVN means you don't get the question if packagekit isn't running
<seb128> ok, good enough for jaunty then
<seb128> thanks
<vuntz> didrocks: hola
<james_w> seb128: but if packagkit is running you get "<other obscure dbus error because of version mismatch>"
<didrocks> vuntz: hey ;)
<james_w> seb128: so, we can either add what I assume is a small patch to nautilus to make it work with the older packagekit we have, or disable the feature
<seb128> james_w: or do nothing and let it this way, it will break for people installing the jaunty version but work if there is a backport or a ppa update somewhere
<james_w> true
<seb128> james_w: I think it's too much of a corner case to bother now
<james_w> ok
<seb128> we have other priorities for jaunty
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: i just proposed a merge for indicate-python
<seb128> ok btw
<seb128> tedg: could you use normal sponsoring bugs rather than this weird launchpad thing you use to request updates? ;-)
<seb128> tedg: this way your requests would be listed on the sponsoring list
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Cool, I'll look at it.
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<kenvandine_wk> it still doesn't install the tests :)
<tedg> seb128: Heh, it's the way of the future man ;)  pitti isn't here, so I'll say that he forced me to do it that way :)
<kenvandine_wk> which would be nice...
<dobey> ugh. the gnome.mk in cdbs requires autotools.mk :(
<seb128> tedg: I will force you to wait for pitti to get sponsoring maybe then ;-)
<seb128> dobey: no it doesn't?
<dobey> seb128: include $(_cdbs_class_path)/autotools.mk$(_cdbs_makefile_suffix)
<seb128> dobey: I misread what you wrote I think, it doesn't force you to have this include in your rules
<seb128> dobey: what is the issue with having it use by gnome.mk directly?
<dobey> no, it forces me to include it indirectly, which doesn't work so well if you're python and using distutils/setuptools
<seb128> hum maybe, all the GNOME things we package usually use autotools
<dobey> sure
<dobey> but i just want to use the icons stuff
<seb128> add a dh_icons call in the rules
<dobey> perhaps the different bits should be split out into icons.mk, scrollkeeper.mk, etc...
<seb128> that wouldn't make sense, you can as well call dh_icons directly
<dobey> and gnome/kde/xfce.mk could just include the individiual bits, and i could just include the icons bit
<dobey> call it directly from where?
<dobey> what rule?
<seb128> binary-post-install/<binary>::
<seb128>         dh_icons
<seb128> or binary-install/<binary>:: could be enough
<seb128> rather binary-install in fact I would say
<seb128> try that
<dobey> binary-isntall:: ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> binary-install/whateverbinaryhasicons::
<seb128>         dh_icons
<seb128> in the rules
<dobey> without a -pfoo for it?
<seb128> do you have several binaries which have icons?
<dobey> no
<seb128> so that should not make a difference
<dobey> ok
<seb128> dobey: you can use "dh_icons -p$(cdbs_curpkg)" if you want
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: looks like tedg's patch for inhibiting exit was merged
<tedg> rickspencer3: Just the libindicate changes.  Working on cleaning up the pidgin ones now.
<seb128> rickspencer3: right, I sponsored those upload in the european morning today
<rickspencer3> tedg: ktx
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: yup... looking forward to testing it :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: as tomorrow is final freeze, what can we do to help ensure that the tedg's pidgin changes are solid as a rock before he uploads?
<rickspencer3> I'd be happy to help test if that would help
<didrocks> seb128: do you know what's the file build-deps.in is used for? I see no reference in debian/control.in as I would expect to use it…
<seb128> didrocks: grep for it in the debian directory, it used to have a rules target to update the control Build-Depends using it
<seb128> didrocks: that could have changed, does it has a control.in?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, it makes something with it in control.in
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: can you get your pidgin stuff built into your ppa?
<kenvandine_wk> or i can do it in mine
<kenvandine_wk> so we can start testing asap :)
<didrocks> seb128: or, maybe, I will wait for karmic to clean the multiverse version of gstreamer bad plugins which have diverged from the universe one (when I will have more time). People seems to usually just do an usual update to it, not syncing with debian
<seb128> didrocks: see HACKING.Debian
<didrocks> seb128: yep, I am looking at it right now
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: rickspencer3: sure.
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: feel free to toss that stuff to me to build in my ppa.. so you can get to work on other stuff :)
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: No, I'm at the point of packaging -- so I'd rather get the build errors :)
<didrocks> seb128: I think I will do that. I merged the universe version (only one ubuntu patch), and update the multiverse one. Just keep in mind to clean in for karmic :)
<kenvandine_wk> ok :)
<seb128> didrocks: ok looks good, thank you
 * kenvandine_wk grabs lunch... back in 20m
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Watch this space :)  https://launchpad.net/~ted-gould/+archive/ppa/+build/941805
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: rickspencer3: PPA version of pidgin-libnotify in my PPA if you want to play with it.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: I'm at your service
<rickspencer3> tedg: thanks dude!
 * tedg really wishes rickspencer3 was at HIS service.  I'd really like a latte right now ;)
 * rickspencer3 dons waiter uniform
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
 * kenvandine_wk updates system to get libindicate 1.1.5 first
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: how's python-indicate progressing? :-)
<kenvandine_wk> waiting for a freeze exception :)
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: (and if it isn't, where can I find the source so I can PPA it? ;-))
<kenvandine_wk> hehe... give it a little time
<kenvandine_wk> it should be today... i hope
<Nafallo> :-)
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: closing the buddy list now exits pidgin
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: ?  Did you restart indicator-applet after upgrading?
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<tedg> The old indicator-applet doesn't tell pidgin it's watching -- that's a feature :)
<kenvandine_wk> i even rebooted to bes ure
<kenvandine_wk> error in PM
<tedg> Did you install indicator-applet 0.1.5 and not just libindicate1 0.1.5?
<kenvandine_wk> Hmph :)
<kenvandine_wk> i did a dist-upgrade
 * kenvandine_wk checks
<tedg> The error really looks like the indicator-applet isn't telling that it's watching.
<kenvandine_wk> oh
<kenvandine_wk> i have both libindicate0 and libindicate1
<kenvandine_wk> oh... maybe evolution-indicator kept it around?
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: It will until it gets rebuilt.  Which is okay.  I'm more worried about indicator-applet
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: i also have indicate-messages 0.1.4
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Oh, don't have that.  It's like soooo old :)
<kenvandine_wk> should it get erased?
<kenvandine_wk> ok... found the problem... indicate-messages 0.1.5 needs building still
<kenvandine_wk> ok seb128, you are right about upstream and pidgin... they have a patch :)
<kenvandine_wk> it was actually a bug... evidently
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i will test the patch now
<kenvandine_wk> how can i make bzr-buildpackage skip signatures?
<james_w> add "-- -uc -us" to the end of the command line
<kenvandine_wk> doesn't work
<james_w> irritating, I know
<james_w> oh
<kenvandine_wk> works on debuild
<kenvandine_wk> not bzr-buildpackage
<james_w> you get an error, or it just still tries to sign?
<kenvandine_wk> error
<kenvandine_wk> no arg -u
<james_w> ah
<james_w> you need the "--" before
<james_w> double irritating :-)
<kenvandine_wk> oh
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<chrisccoulson> thanks james_w, i had always wondered why i could never get it to work
<chrisccoulson> i always missed the "--"
<james_w> because I suck :-)
<james_w> you shouldn't have to, it's on my list for Karmic
<chrisccoulson> :)
<kenvandine_wk> good :)
<james_w> but "--" is better than Intrepid :-)
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: thx man!
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i updated bug 354298, new debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354298 in pidgin "Buddy list should raise when trying to launch pidgin a second time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354298
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: excellent
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: see I was right on the upstream bug filing, they indeed got a quick reply saying that the wrapper was wrong and an easier fix to use ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: yup... i already admitted you were right :)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i never got such fast responses working on foresight or the gnome dev kit... but i guess for ubuntu folks jump a little faster :)
<seb128> getting dinner now but I will sponsor that after dinner
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I think you have been lucky there
<kenvandine_wk> maybe
<kenvandine_wk> i have patches submitted places that are like 2 years old and ignored :/
<seb128> but to win you have to play so opening a bug early is usually a good idea anyway ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: bad news dude... indicate-python doesn't build with libindicate 0.1.5 :/
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Oh, fail.
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: on the other hand... pidgin-libnotifiy is rocking!
<tedg> eeejay: Have you looked at that any?
<tedg> eeejay: I don't think that we need the new APIs, but having the old ones on the new lib would be nice.
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: The queuing of messages is much better in the new plugin, isn't it :)
<kenvandine_wk> yeah... i am much happier
<kenvandine_wk> and of course it doesn't exit on close either :)
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Yeah, I hear that some people want that feature.
<tedg> :)
<kenvandine_wk> eeejay: can you look at indicate-python against 0.1.5?
<rickspencer3> tedg: I'm rethinking the whole "exit on close thing"
<rickspencer3> perhaps we were hasty?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<tedg>  /kick-with-a-vengence rickspencer3
<tedg> :)
<kenvandine_wk> haha
<chrisccoulson> hey tedg - just looking at the fusa change at the moment. does your session-management branch contain only the patches up to 84_session_management?
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Yes.
<tedg> chrisccoulson: There's a fun little ripple through all of them there.
<chrisccoulson> thanks. do you want me to merge my changes in to the session-management branch and the other branch too? (the changes will require updates to some of the other patches so they apply again)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: I can do that, I have a small shell script for it.
<tedg> chrisccoulson: It all uses bazaar magic :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks tedg
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: do you think you could give the ekiga held-back situation a go? slangasek was unhappy with my fix (rightfully so) and he suggested a different approach
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: i actually don't even understand why it was held back
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: what is the bug number?
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: 353768
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: bug #353768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353768 in ekiga "Upgrade from 3.0.1-1ubuntu2 to 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 held back" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353768
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: its apt being stupid really
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: and what was slangasek's suggestion?
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: we are discussing it on #ubuntu-release just now, he was of the opinion to either revert the plugin name or add dummy transitional package for them
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: I would do it, but I'm rather busy with $stuff currently :/
<kenvandine_wk> can you just paste the transcript to the bug or in a PM to me?
<kenvandine_wk> and i will work on it
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: will do
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: added to the bugrpeort
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: I think we need transitional packages for the plugin packages, give me a sec and I can prepare something
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: thx
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - i've done the gnome-session patch we spoke about earlier
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ah, excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i've done it in bzr and proposed a merge in to ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ok, we don't receive email about those requests apparently, not sure where they are supposed to show
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: you said you had 2 pidgin changes pending or only the focus one?
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: I uploaded a version into my ppa - the descriptions for the transitional package need a bit of love, otherwise its hopefully ok
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: only that one
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: I guess you can not reproduce the held-back anymore, or can oyu?
<kenvandine_wk> no :/
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: rickspencer3-afk can still reproduce it, so we can ask him once the ppa is updated :)
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: how can you repro it from a ppa?
<kenvandine_wk> apt-get install ekiga just works...
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: doesn't it just affect the dist-upgrade case?
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: just, just please upgrade from beta
<seb128> didrocks: there?
<seb128> the gst-plugins-bad0.10 broken pidgin on jabber apparently, it crashes on start now
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: I can not reproduce it myself here easily (but I will download a beta desktop cd, that should work to reproduce the upgrade with it)
<didrocks> seb128: yes there, really?
<seb128> didrocks: yes :-(
<didrocks> seb128: I can revert it and open a bug upstream
<seb128> didrocks: let's try to figure what is broken and fix it before reverting everything
<seb128> didrocks: I asked you to do the update because it fixes some annoying bugs too
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will surely not have the time tonight but I can keep some time to fix this tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks: ok thanks
<kenvandine_wk> asac: can you ack the indicate-python branch?
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i did have to make a change... added a patch to make it build/work against libindicate 0.1.5 which was just uploaded
<seb128> didrocks: ok, not gst's fault, I'm on it
<seb128> didrocks: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=522669 for details
<ubottu> Debian bug 522669 in libxml2 "libxml2 overrides per-parser structured error handler" [Unknown,Open]
<asac> kenvandine_wk: looking. let me get those latest bits
<kenvandine_wk> asac: thx
<asac> seb128: could you look/poke flashplugin-nonfree binary that sits in NEW?
<seb128> didrocks: bug fix uploaded
<asac> kenvandine_wk: what was the previous libindicate version?
<kenvandine_wk> 0.1.4
<kenvandine_wk> oh
<seb128> asac: how come there is new binaries for it?
<seb128> asac: is that targetted to multiverse now?
<asac> seb128: its a rename to flashplugin-installer; has been requested multiple times from multiple sides
<asac> seb128: yes its still multiverse
<tedg> seb128: Could you please add bug 356147 to your sponsoring list :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356147 in pidgin-libnotify "summary/title text passed to notify-osd contains HTML-character-references" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356147
<seb128> asac: accepted
<asac> great
<seb128> tedg: looking
 * asac hugs seb128 
 * seb128 hugs asac back
<seb128> tedg: did you get an evolution-indicator update too? it needs a rebuild for soname change and to get evolution translations backs
<didrocks> seb128: already ? I just uploaded my vm to reproduce the bug to take an eye on it
<didrocks> seb128: was it easy to fix ? You used a stackstrace I guess
<seb128> didrocks: yeah, pidgin crashing when connecting to jabber is not good ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: it was a libxml bug
<seb128> thanks to responsive upstream and valgrind I figured it quickly
<didrocks> seb128: I have to get used to try valgrind and not only gdb :)
<didrocks> seb128: great! Thanks ;)
<tedg> seb128: Apparently I did everything but propose the merge... funny.  Anyway: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/evolution-indicator/packaging/+merge/5372
<seb128> didrocks: no problem and sorry for the false alarm in your way, the gstreamer update just triggered the bug
<seb128> tedg: thanks
<didrocks> seb128: no problem :)
<tedg> seb128: No thank you :)
<seb128> I've the feeling I did a week worth of work in a day today
<asac> kenvandine_wk: where is the orig?
<asac> get-orig-source doesnt fetch it ;)
<didrocks> seb128: hehe, you will enjoy next Monday, I'm sure :)
<seb128> tedg: pidgin-notify uploaded
<asac> oh its https
<seb128> didrocks: next monday GNOME 2.26.1 tarballs are due so I will be working ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Great!
<seb128> didrocks: I will be enjoying friday to sunday for sure though ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: vuntz told me it was on Wednesday, or I have misunderstood him :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will be there on Monday to give an hand :)
<seb128> didrocks: tarballs are due on monday, GNOME on wednesday
<asac> kenvandine_wk: seems your branch doesnt build for me. fails to apply that patch ;)
<seb128> didrocks: excellent thanks
<didrocks> seb128: oki ;)
<asac> let me check again
<didrocks> time to go to bed for me, see you tomorrow
<asac> heh works. blind me
<seb128> didrocks: 'night
<asac> kenvandine_wk: set minimal version to build depend for libindicate-dev ... because the api/abi was changed
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too in few hours ;) (few… I hope for you ^^)
<seb128> didrocks: yeah, I will probably work for an another hour or 2 and crash to bed
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: asac: bryce: calc: kenvandine_wk Riddell seb128 ...
<rickspencer3> just wanted to point out that a couple of hours ago ...
<rickspencer3> the desktop team had zero bugs on the RC list!!
<seb128> waouh ;-)
<bryce> \o/
<seb128> "a couple of hours ago"
<seb128> did we get new ones since? ;-)
<rickspencer3> last time I checked
<rickspencer3> I hope not, I'm afraid to look :)
<asac> rock on ;)
 * asac goes and opens a few late april joke bugs
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> someone should log a bug against notify-osd:
<rickspencer3> "notify-osd does not support action buttons"
<seb128> yeah
<asac> heh. not that topic again ;)
<seb128> ok, so we did transition to libindicate1 in jaunty
<asac> lol
<seb128> ie I cleaned the sponsoring requests from kenvandine_wk and tedg now
<asac> yeah. i found that now ;)
<kenvandine_wk> asac: doing it now
<seb128> so everything should be using the new version soon
<seb128> and the pidgin behaviour should be better
<Nafallo> does that include the one in NEW? :-)
<Nafallo> (python-indicate)
<seb128> Nafallo: new was empty when I looked at it 15 minutes ago
<Nafallo> I guess that sounds good :-)
<asac> Nafallo: its not uploaded
<asac> that will happen soon most likely
<Nafallo> meh. oki.
<kenvandine_wk> asac: done and pushed
<seb128> in fact not it's not empty but that is not in the queue
<kenvandine_wk> asac: oh... the patch doesn't apply for you?
<kenvandine_wk> wtf
<asac> kenvandine_wk: no it works
<asac> all fine
<kenvandine_wk> ok :)
<kenvandine_wk> good
<asac> i just try to get latest indicate to test.
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/+archive/ppa/+build/942108 :/ that looks like it will not finish before I go to bed. I have a day off tomorrow and then is easter. could you watch out for it and drive it? hopefully it just works and just needs someone to upload it
<seb128> mvo: enjoy your well deserved weekend!
<asac> mvo: enjoy
<mvo> I will be here for a bit longer :(
<mvo> but yeah, I look forward to it :)
<seb128> still a pleasure to have you around there ;-)
<seb128> still feel to join the club of those who don't sleep who is lead by asac
<mvo> haha, thanks!
<asac> ;)
<mvo> asac never sleeps?
<seb128> not during the night apparently
<asac> mvo: why would i ... i dont drink tea ;)
<mvo> and *how* did you find out ;) ?
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: will do
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: thanks a lot!
 * mvo hugs kenvandine_wk
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: enjoy some time off :)
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: so how can i test this from your ppa?
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: easiest is probably to ask rickspencer3 to add the ppa to his sources.list (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mvo/ubuntu jaunty main) and then run apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade - if ekiga no longer displayed as held-back its solved
<kenvandine_wk> ah
<kenvandine_wk> so that would get it in a dist-upgrade
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> great
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: i will be pinging you about that tomorrow :)
<mvo> alternatively a jaunty beta desktop cd should work as well
<kenvandine_wk> i have a VM i can rollback too
<mvo> yeah, the problem currently is that its held back there
<kenvandine_wk> asac: how is indicate-python looking?
<mvo> and update-manager should show it not grayed out too :)
<mvo> kenvandine_wk: vm> execllent!
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: that is always a good thing :)
<kenvandine_wk> mvo: thx again... enjoy your day off :)
<mvo> :)
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i have to run to get the kids ready for soccer... but will try to check-in before i leave to make sure there are no blockers :)
<asac> kenvandine_wk: i think its ok. i have to find a archive admin who will take care of the NEWing though to check on the licensing
<asac> would be bad if it gets rejected ;)
<kenvandine_wk> yeah :/
<kenvandine_wk> please let me know
<asac> james_w: you available for the NEWing?
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i have a patch that fixes the COPYING files
<kenvandine_wk> asac:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/indicator-applet/indicate-python/revision/22
<asac> kenvandine_wk: that would be a good start. could you also make a patch for those test files ;)
<kenvandine_wk> if that helps
<kenvandine_wk> i have that too
<kenvandine_wk> one sec
<kenvandine_wk> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/indicator-applet/indicate-python/revision/23
<kenvandine_wk> i really have to go
<rickspencer3> hey all
<djsiegel1> rickspencer3: hey
<rickspencer3> djsiegel1 == gnomedo
<asac> kenvandine_wk: lets see if i can get some archive admin input ;)
<rickspencer3> now works at Canonical on Ux team
<asac> welcome djsiegel1
<eeejay> hey kenvandine_wk
<asac> hope you enjoy #ubuntu-desktop ;)
<seb128> hello djsiegel1
<bryce> welcome aboard djsiegel1
<djsiegel1> thank you, seb128, bryce
<seb128> chrisccoulson: gnome-session uploaded, do you think you could send those changes upstream too?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: there is also the 2.26.0.90 update to do if you want ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind doing that:) perhaps tomorrow night if thats ok though - just working on the fusa changes now
<seb128> chrisccoulson: right, really no hurry I did the snapshot today
<seb128> chrisccoulson: vuntz just fixed some small bugs before rolling the tarball
<seb128> chrisccoulson: there is really no hurry there
<chrisccoulson> that's good. i'll sort that out tomorrow evening after work hopefully
<seb128> ok thanks, you work is really appreciated ;-)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome:)
<james_w> asac: I don't think I should as I reviewed the packaging
<seb128> asac: try asking slangasek on the next channel ;-)
<james_w> StevenK should be online soon and it is his day
<asac> yeah lets poke stevenk
<seb128> I appreciate that you don't try to make me review it ;-) I'm not the best person to ask for license review and I'm busy this week ;-)
<asac> seb128: i left you out intentionally ;)
<Ampelbein> james_w: ping about bug 338963 and bug 352653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338963 in coherence "Totem: loading "Coherence DLNA/UPnP Client" results in: "ImportError: No module named coherence.ui.av_widgets" " [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352653 in coherence "python-coherence: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.Coherence.service should be included" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352653
<james_w> hi Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> hi.
<Ampelbein> the thing is that python-coherence can't be shipped on the live-cd as seb128 pointed out.
<asac> james_w: hmm ... where were those auto synched bzr branches for our packages again ;)?
<Ampelbein> so this "ugly" error message by totem should be fixed by not-shipping the totem-plugin on the cd also.
<Ampelbein> or at least have the error message changed to something more useful.
<james_w> Ampelbein: ok, Charlie highlighted as something he wanted to fix for Jaunty, but it shouldn't block your fix
<james_w> if you could have nailed both in one upload then it would have been great
<Ampelbein> james_w: the plugin for totem is in totem-plugins, while the missing dbus-file is in python-coherence.
<Ampelbein> james_w: we could split-out the coherence-plugin to a seperate totem-plugins-coherence package and have that depend on python-coherence, but i don't know if thats gonna be useful.
<james_w> I'm not sure
<seb128> I've missed the start of the discussion
<seb128> what is the issue?
<seb128> we have totem-plugins-extra for the purpose of "plugins which need universe depends to work"
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug 338963 and bug 352653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338963 in coherence "Totem: loading "Coherence DLNA/UPnP Client" results in: "ImportError: No module named coherence.ui.av_widgets" " [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352653 in coherence "python-coherence: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.Coherence.service should be included" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352653
<Ampelbein> seb128: then i suggest to move the coherence-plugin to totem-plugins-extra.
<seb128> seems a reasonable suggestion indeed
<Ampelbein> since it needs python-coherence to function.
<seb128> want to work on the change?
<Ampelbein> sure.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> you need to use a Replaces since you will move files between binaries
<seb128> and don't forget to update the descriptions ;-)
<Ampelbein> i'll try to be perfect ;-)
<Ampelbein> james_w, seb128: i think the change to 352653 can be uploaded nonetheless.
<seb128> I will let a MOTU review that
<seb128> i've too much to do already
<james_w> Ampelbein: I'm sure it can, thanks for investigating
<james_w> Ampelbein: drop a note in the bug and it will appear in my Inbox to remind me to upload tomorrow
<Ampelbein> will do.
<Laney> are fakesyncs done by AAs?
<Laney> hm, meant that for -motu
<seb128> Laney: why not doing a real sync?
<Laney> orig mismatch
<seb128> yeah, so they are a normal upload
<Laney> ok, thought so
<seb128> use an ubuntu revision so there is no confusion and nobody tries to sync a new revision from debian next cycle
<Ampelbein> seb128: should the replaces be (<< 2.26.1-0ubuntu3), as this is the version i'm building or rather (<= 2.26.1-0ubuntu2), the version currently in the archive?
<seb128> either way
<seb128> they are equivalent
<Ampelbein> ok, so there is no standard way of doing it?
<seb128> not that I know about
<asac> Ampelbein: use << 3 ... in that way versions like ubuntu2.xxx would still be replaced (e.g. in ppas or downstreams)
<Ampelbein> asac: ok, thanks.
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-09
<Ampelbein> seb128: added debdiff to bug 338963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338963 in totem "Totem: loading "Coherence DLNA/UPnP Client" results in: "ImportError: No module named coherence.ui.av_widgets" " [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338963
<seb128> Ampelbein: thank you, uploaded
<doctormo> bryce: I'm trying to tell the computer to use a higher resolution on an external monitor, but xrandr doesn't list higher modes. Is 800x600 likely to be a limitation in the video card (intel) or is it that it can't find more useful information about available modes (for instance it knows it's a Dell monitor so i2c must work)
<bryce> doctormo: cloned or extended?
<bryce> doctormo: if extended, is your Virtual set correctly in your xorg.conf?
<doctormo> bryce: I'd rather have it only on the external, but cloned seems to limit the resolution to that of the Asus Eeeps 800x480, and the virtual set was set automatically by the new jaunty screen resolution tool (to 800x1080)
<bryce> that's your problem
<bryce> you are getting 800x600 because that's the max that fits into 800x1080
<bryce> what's the max resolution of your external monitor?
<bryce> doctormo: if you only care about cloned mode, set Virtual to 2048x2048, that should suffice
<bryce> if you want extended, you may need more
<bryce> and report your bug to 'screen-resolution-extra'
<doctormo> I'll try it,
<doctormo> http://www0.dealtime.com/xPF-Dell-E173FPB-Charcoal-Gray FYI
<doctormo> That worked for extended mode, but not for cloned, interesting
<doctormo> And it broke the gnome bar (at the top and bottom) heh
<doctormo> Bummer "Screen Resolution Extra does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker. "
<bryce> sure it does
<bryce> (was just looking at its bugs this morning)
<bryce> here you go - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen-resolution-extra/
<doctormo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen-resolution-extra/+bug/358147
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358147 in screen-resolution-extra "Wrong virtual desktop size setting set in xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]
<doctormo> Yes I was looking at the none ubuntu package, hmm
<doctormo> Thanks for your help bryce, I owe you another
<bryce> :-)
<tedg> Hey bryce, is there time for sponsorships left before freeze?
<tedg> If so, can I bug you for one?  bug 356132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356132 in fast-user-switch-applet "Shutdown, Restart and Log Out confirmation dialogs should not have "minimize" button" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356132
<bryce> tedg: negotiating with wife (she's hankering for going out to dinner)
<bryce> ok, you owe her a $beverage ;-)
<doctormo> Oh god, those confirmations dialogs have been driving me insane, I hope I figure out how to switch them off. I don't expect my computer to question me.
<tedg> doctormo: There's a preference for it, open the preference dialog :)
<tedg> bryce, sounds good to me.  But she'll have to sing kareoke for me ;)
<doctormo> tedg: Performous?
 * tedg needs to go to Portland sometime bryce is actually in town.
<bryce> tedg: hmmm, the GUI string change breaks string freeze
<tedg> bryce, yes.  I know.  I wouldn't have changed it had the requester been anyone else :)
<bryce> fair enough
<tedg> davidbarth is going to work with the translation teams next week to try and get all of the last minute strings figured out.  :-/
<tedg> bryce, thanks for sponsoring.  Send my apologies to the hungry wife.
<bryce> will do :-)
<bryce> just verifying it builds first...
<bryce> uploaded.
 * tedg hugs bryce, and his wife :)
<asac> hmm ... not yet frozen?
<asac> Nafallo: gajim somewhat doesnt work right with  latest indicate-python
<asac> Nafallo: well. at least it doesnt indicate new messages
<asac> just appears in the indicator applet (as an app) ... but no special bells and whistles when new messages arrive
<seb128> bryce_, ted: are you joking with this fusa string change now? string freeze was over a month ago and that breaks translations
 * seb128 reverts the fusa change
<asac> lol
<seb128> asac: hey, already awake? ;-)
<asac> seb128: yeah ;) ... new approach is: wake up early and wake long :)
<asac> work long
<seb128> asac: "lol" ... sort of, we should force everybody to use a non english locale
<asac> right. i completely agree
<asac> was that uploaded? or just proposed for sponsorship?
<seb128> uploaded
<seb128> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25091153/fast-user-switch-applet_2.24.0-0ubuntu10_2.24.0-0ubuntu11.diff.gz
<seb128> -+			  <property name="label" translatable="yes">Show _confirm dialogs for logout, restart and shutdown</property>
<seb128> ++			  <property name="label" translatable="yes">_Confirm logout, restart and shutdown</property>
<seb128> "+    * Changing GUI string to make shorter to make dialog a better
<seb128> +      size.
<seb128> "
<seb128> good that I'm watching -changes
<asac> so its not that this slipped in by accident
<seb128> no, it's just that english speaker have little considerations for translations ;-)
<asac> yeah. but anyone should be able to remember that changing strings isnt good after string freeze ;)
<chrisccoulson> anyone know what time does final freeze begin today?
<asac> seb128: is rosetta smart enough to reinstantiate the old strings if the template gets reverted?
<bryce> asac, scroll up
<seb128> asac: dunno
<asac> hmm
<asac> bryce: you should be harder ;)
<seb128> I've no scrollup, I close IRC during nights
<seb128> but I did undo the string change now
<seb128> chrisccoulson: no, european afternoon I would expect
<asac> 04:32 < bryce> tedg: hmmm, the GUI string change breaks string freeze
<asac> 04:32 < tedg> bryce, yes.  I know.  I wouldn't have changed it had the requester been anyone else :)
<asac> 04:32 < bryce> fair enough
<asac> seb128: ^^
<asac> 04:33 < tedg> davidbarth is going to work with the translation teams next week to try and get all of the last minute strings figured out.  :-/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<asac> i am quite sure that "davidbarth is going to work with the translation teams" is really a risky assumption.
<bryce> asac: why?
<asac> bryce: i tried that once and found that translation teams have a latency of weeks rather than day to react
<bryce> anyway, I don't care one way or another, sounded like this was ruled from on high
<asac> some do it quick ... others dont do.
<asac> ;)
<seb128> bryce: there is just no way that we get translations for next week
<seb128> string freeze was weeks ago
<seb128> if somebody is unhappy send him my way, I did undo the change now
<asac> seb128: tell that dbarth. he thinks he will be able to do that for a bunch of strings :)
<asac> ok breakfast
<seb128> it takes days for rosetta to import new templates and do exports
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hum, they already froze jaunty apparently
<chrisccoulson> thanks - i was wondering. i haven't seen an e-mail yet though
<chrisccoulson> i was still working on some fusa changes ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I will try to get that in when you are ready
<chrisccoulson> thanks. it should be ready early this evening when i get back from work
<seb128> excellent
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you see cody-somerville's e-mail to ubuntu-devel about the gnome-session change?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: just did
<Nafallo> asac: lovely
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i sent a reply explaining the change, but i'm moderated on that list ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I did quickly reply too
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> Nafallo: lovely? ;)
<Nafallo> asac: called sarcasm ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: does it work for you?
<Nafallo> asac: I should know by now it doesn't work on IRC..
<Nafallo> meh.
<Nafallo> asac: is it in binary new or something?
<asac> Nafallo: python indicate? not yet. i wanted to test gajim with it and ended up wondering what its supposed to do
<asac> Nafallo: wonder if it has something to do with libindicate .15
<Nafallo> asac: hehe. have to ask kenvandine_wk I guess. I only took the patch ;-)
<Nafallo> asac: (and upstream did as well)
<asac> Nafallo: the patch looks ok for gajim. only thing i find a bit obscure is that the indication seems only to be done when gajim is set to "popups" for notifications
<asac> and of course that i dont get it to work ;)
<Nafallo> hehe
<davidbarth> asac: i'm already in touch with Arne and David Planella
<davidbarth> asac: i've checked that all strings introduce at the time of the UIF are in the rosetta templates
<davidbarth> asac: however some of them are not translated in all languages
<seb128> davidbarth: there was a string change this night, I did undo it now
<davidbarth> asac: Arne has helped raise the priority in rosetta
<davidbarth> seb128: which one?
<seb128> read log
<seb128> that was discussed on this channel less than one hour ago
<asac> davidbarth: ok. raising priorities should help a bit ... lets see how well that works out
<asac> but changing string today is really, really late
<asac> i think final export is next week
<seb128> there is just no way that changing a string today will work
<seb128> jaunty will not get that translated
<seb128> and we will make the translators community angry at us for doing such late change
<davidbarth> seb128: ok, spotted
<davidbarth> seb128: I already refused a change in the gnome-mount dialog
<davidbarth> seb128: I was not aware of this one
<davidbarth> seb128: you did well; i cannot understand that it was ever committed; apologies
<seb128> that's alright
<bryce> <bryce> tedg: hmmm, the GUI string change breaks string freeze
<bryce> <tedg> bryce, yes.  I know.  I wouldn't have changed it had the requester been anyone else :)
<bryce> <bryce> fair enough
<bryce> <tedg> davidbarth is going to work with the translation teams next week to try and get all of the last minute strings figured out.  :-/
<bryce> <tedg> bryce, thanks for sponsoring.
<seb128> no need to apologies, your team is new to the ubuntu process, string freezes, etc
<davidbarth> bryce: ah... that's different kind of problem, thanks for the pointer
<bryce> davidbarth: from that exchange I gathered you had directed this particular change be done, and figured I could help your team in a pinch
<davidbarth> bryce: i was not that requester; that's why i'm concerned
<seb128> davidbarth: anyway sort that with ted when he's aorund and  I ping me back if there is an issue
<davidbarth> seb128: will do
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> hi there o/
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: I hope you crashed gracefully in your bed :)
<seb128> didrocks: yeah, I'm looking forward to have a weekend and some extra sleep too though ;-)
<didrocks> :-)
<dpm> hi all, regarding the string changes, yes, davidbarth talked to me, but I directed him to ArneGoetje, since I'm still settling in. What I think we should do at some point is to better document the string freeze process and find a good way to let translators know about string freeze breaks.
<davidbarth> dpm: yeah, but this one (fusa) was a rogue last minute change, nothing we had discussed previously
<seb128> brb
<bryce> davidbarth: there is confirmation from you on the bug itself - bug 356132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356132 in fast-user-switch-applet "Shutdown, Restart and Log Out confirmation dialogs should not have "minimize" button" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356132
<davidbarth> bryce: er?!
<bryce> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/356132/comments/2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 356132 in fast-user-switch-applet "Shutdown, Restart and Log Out confirmation dialogs should not have "minimize" button" [Medium,Fix released]
<davidbarth> bryce: right, on the minimize button issue, not about the string change
<lool> seb128: GNOME #575247
<ubottu> Gnome bug 575247 in general "ssh agent hangs, then aborts when ctrl-c'ing ssh process" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=575247
<lool> seb128: I've just pushed a gnome-keyring workarounding seemingly the same bug on armel
<seb128> lool: yes?
<seb128> lool: should be fixed in 0ubuntu6 I uploaded yesterday
<lool> Crap
<lool> seb128: Ok; thanks, we should try it out
<seb128> lool: see bug #328167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328167 in gnome-keyring "[arm] gnome-keyring-daemon eating 100% CPU at login in Jaunty" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328167
<seb128> lool: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-keyring/trunk/egg/egg-secure-memory.c?r1=1706&r2=1705&pathrev=1706
<seb128> lool: ups, bug #338158 I meant
<lool> seb128: Just too bad I didn't notice you included the patch before adding the -O1 myself
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338158 in gnome-keyring "g-k-d hangs, consumes CPU then segfaults" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338158
<seb128> Ng: ^ did you try the keyring update?
<lool> seb128: Ah, that was your bug; thanks
<bryce> <davidbarth> bryce: i was not that requester; that's why i'm concerned   <-- according to bug 356132 you were indeed the requester, so if not you, who was the requester ted referred to above?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356132 in fast-user-switch-applet "Shutdown, Restart and Log Out confirmation dialogs should not have "minimize" button" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356132
<lool> Didn't see it in the GNOME one
<seb128> lool: you know about https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/nnnnnn?
<seb128> lool: reverse mapping, give you the launchpad bugs which point on GNOME nnnnnn
<lool> seb128: No
<lool> seb128: Thanks for telling me about it!
<seb128> that can be handy ;-)
<lool> Indeed
<seb128> I've a smart bookmark on that
<seb128> and a script which get all the ChangeLog #nnnnn so I can know what bugs to close with an update
<lool> Eh I'm creating a smart bookmark as we speak :)
<seb128> I just open a tab for each bugs and see which ones have matchin launchpad entries
<lool> hehe
<lool> Nice
<didrocks> lool: I have done the same when seb128 told me about this :)
<seb128> I should clean that and put it online
<davidbarth> bryce: read the bug report
<davidbarth> bryce: the bug was about the minimize button, *not* about making a string change
<lool> seb128: Turns out we still the gkd issue with your patch
<lool> So I'll keep the -O1
<seb128> ok
<seb128> there is some other svn changes apparently so I'm not sure this one is enough
<Ng> seb128: just checked that I'm up to date, will reboot and give it a go
<seb128> Ng: ok thanks
<lool> seb128: coherence > I've not been following the specifics and don't think I'll look into it, feel free to push a patch if you have one
<seb128> lool: some motus are on it apparently so I will let them handle that one
<lool> Great
<Ng> seb128: well I just did a loop of 153 ssh's and it seems fine :)
<seb128> Ng: excellent!
<Ng> indeed :)
<seb128> Ng: thanks for testing
<Ng> np
<Ampelbein> seb128: sorry about breaking totem update.
<seb128> Ampelbein: that's ok, I fixed it, that's what you get for doing review after 1oclock ;-)
<davidbarth> seb128: ping? i've spotted two regressions, and one is a pidgin crasher
<seb128> davidbarth: hello, which ones?
<davidbarth> seb128: sabdfl's pidgin session keeps crashing
<davidbarth> seb128: it's ok on my desktop but mirco sees that too
<seb128> davidbarth: that's bug #357949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<davidbarth> seb128: second, the volume notifications are not sent anymore (nothing in n-osd debug log), so there must be something wrong with the patch not being applied anymore, or so?
<seb128> davidbarth: they can unset their buddy custom icon as workaround
<seb128> davidbarth: g-s-d didn't change for several days, are you sure it's not on your side?
<davidbarth> seb128: will double check and report in a few minutes
<lool> seb128: The vfp stuff is merged in gtk+ as well in Debian; like pango, it will be 3 lines to uncomment or so until the change is merged in debian glibc
<seb128> lool: ok thanks
<seb128> lool: you uploaded the change to jaunty?
<lool> seb128: I'm about to
<lool> seb128: I was about to ask you whether it was ok to upload pango and gtk
<seb128> lool: I update gtk this morning be sure to get the current version
<seb128> updated
<seb128> lool: yes
<lool> Ok, thanks
<lool> seb128: 2.16.0-1ubuntu3?
 * lool goes checking unapproved
<seb128> lool: no 1ubuntu4
<lool> Ok
<seb128> lool: it has been approved an hour ago
<lool> aha
<seb128> we need to put everything under bzr ;-)
 * didrocks logs this :-)
<seb128> didrocks: hey
<seb128> didrocks: there is still a pidgin crash btw
<didrocks> seb128: oh, really? It didn't crashed yesterday with the updated libxml package
<didrocks> seb128: do you have a bug number with a procedure explaining how to crash it?
<seb128> didrocks: it crashes when you have a custom buddy image for your jabber account or try to add one
<seb128> didrocks: still the same bug number, it has been updated
<didrocks> seb128: ok, if nothing changes, I will try to give a look tonight (but surely not before 8-9 PM). I can't access to jabber in my company
<didrocks> seb128: I just don't understand exactly why pidgin interacts with gstreamer-plugins-bad (I can understand for usual gstreamer plugins, but why bad ones can be used too?)
<seb128> didrocks: did you read the debian bug I pointed yesterday?
<seb128> didrocks: sorry I was distracted again
<seb128> didrocks: gstreamer installs a libxml error handler or something which conflicts with the libxml one
<lool> seb128: I don't think you want the latest changes in gtk+2.0 in Debian as some seem intrusive (symbols and icon-cache changes)
<lool> seb128: However you could sync the next experimental uploads if you wanted
<seb128> lool: jaunty is frozen now, I'm in favor of not touched anything until karmic now
<seb128> lool: but thanks for the notice
<lool> seb128: Yup, we agree
<seb128> touched -> touching
<seb128> lool: thanks for syncing the ubuntu changes, I've been worked with kov to get in sync again but he missed some of the changes
<lool> kov does a lot of typos / simple mistakes etc.
<lool> I prefer checking what he changes too
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so the error comes from the gstreamer way of handling libxml errors. Hum, not sure to be awaken when you provided the debian bug reference :)
<seb128> didrocks: you replied after I gave the number
<seb128> didrocks: there is a bug watch to the debian and gnome bug on launchpad too
<seb128> didrocks: bug #357949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<seb128> didrocks: no, the issue is a libxml one apparently, it doesn't let other software do things they should be able to do
<seb128> didrocks: but I might be wrong, I will try to sort that with upstream when they are around
<didrocks> seb128: ok, let me read the debian bug
<lool> seb128: I'm preparing ubuntu6 with the VFP pass and an autotools-dev bdep; will push to our ARM ppa first to try it on armel.
<lool> Err ubuntu5
<seb128> lool: what about ubuntu5?
<seb128> ok ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: one course of action would be to disable the new error handle in gstreamer
<didrocks> seb128: so, libxml triggers on errors any registered application and gstreamer is one of this, but the previous version of libxml was erasing schannel value even if it was not NULL, which is no more the case and make pigdin crashes, right?
<lool> seb128: (and pango1.0 1.24.0-3ubuntu1)
<seb128> didrocks: dunno about the previous libxml version, the bug is there for a while but nothing else was setting conflict hanlders before
<seb128> lool: ok thanks
<didrocks> seb128: ok, right, keep me in touch if I can be helpful (or if we use something like --gst-disable-segtrap)
<didrocks> as a workaround
<seb128> didrocks: if you have some time with it I would appreciate if you can give a try to the gst workaround
<seb128> it try setting a custom icon for jabber
<seb128> it will crash for pretty sure
<asac> Nafallo: does gajim work for you at all? it doesnt open any chat for me anymore :(
<seb128> and then try the gst change, if it fixes it upload
<didrocks> seb128: I will try, but I can't before 8 PM
<seb128> didrocks: that's ok, no hurry
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: you will thank me if I can do something for it :)
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: gajim.py:3386: Warning: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.20.0/gobject/gsignal.c:3075: signal name `selection_changed' is invalid for instance `0x27bd690'
<asac> those look suspicious
<asac> Nafallo: hmm. seems like the "single window for everything" is broken. detaching window helps
<Nafallo> asac: are you talking about WITH python-indicate now
<Nafallo> ?
<asac> Nafallo: no. with and without
<asac> single-window mode is broken ;)
<Nafallo> asac: JID?
<Nafallo> asac: works for me.
<Nafallo> up to date jaunty
<asac> Nafallo: single window mode?
<Nafallo> asac: that's all I'm ever using.
<asac> sigh
<asac> too bad ;)
<asac> so no jabber for me until i figure
<walters> does ubuntu use the "console" auth concept?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> we're trying to move away from "at_console" though as I understand it
<walters> ok thanks, i was really confused about this bug
<walters> james_w: is root also at console?
<james_w> that I'm not sure about
<james_w> can I take a look at the bug?
<walters> (it's not on fedora, but is on suse)
<walters> james_w: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577122
<ubottu> Gnome bug 577122 in VPN: pptp "New DBus defaults cause pptp to fail" [Major,Needinfo]
<jcastro> hey seb128, james_w was linking me to this: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=578444
<ubottu> Gnome bug 578444 in plugins "touchpad support" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jcastro> is that related to this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/207781
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 207781 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-control-center and gnome-settings-daemon hardcode "Synaptics Touchpad", which breaks without xorg.conf" [Low,Fix released]
<seb128> jcastro: that's basically http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154029
<ubottu> Gnome bug 154029 in mouse "Add configuration support for touchpads (synaptics)" [Enhancement,New]
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> seb128: so we fixed it sometime between comment 33 and 34?
<seb128> jcastro: the patch has been written by matthew garrett
<seb128> jcastro: dunno, who did incremental changes
<seb128> jcastro: what is the issue?
<jcastro> seb128: I am trying to figure out what happened here: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154029#c34
<ubottu> Gnome bug 154029 in mouse "Add configuration support for touchpads (synaptics)" [Enhancement,New]
<seb128> jcastro: it happened that they never bothered commenting on the patches so we didn't bother updating them either
<mclasen> jcastro: I told peter to look at porting the ubuntu patch to device properties
<mclasen> but he came back and told me that it was already using properties...
<seb128> jcastro: I'm not sure who did the patch update, that's somebody from #ubuntu-x not #ubuntu-desktop I think
<james_w> walters: so, we have the root section as well
<jcastro> seb128: I think it was wgrant and reviewed by bryce?
<mclasen> the patch that we ended up using is a bit different from yours, though. peter added 'disable while typing' support
<jcastro> mclasen: ok I am just trying to figure out why no one raised their hand when they felt the patch was ready for upstreaming
<seb128> jcastro: right
<mclasen> jcastro: its time to finally get this all upstream
<jcastro> if it ever got to that point
<james_w> walters: kees's suggestion just duplicates the root parts to an at_console. Is there something running as the user when it should be root?
<jcastro> mclasen: nod
<mclasen> jcastro: I'm not blaming anyone, really. I'm just happy that peter got this working for us very quickly...
<walters> james_w: doesn't look like it, both the send and recieve side are uid=0 in the log
<seb128> jcastro: I think that one is a case where different people touched the thing, the original author (matthew) didn't upstream it and nobody cared to update the upstream bug when fixing issues
<jcastro> mclasen: yeah that's ok, we used to get alot of flak about this kind of thing and we've made alot of progress to fix it so I just wanted to make sure
 * jcastro isn't looking to assign blame or anything like that
<jcastro> seb128: ok so we can all agree to blame garrett, sounds fine to me. :p
<seb128> jcastro: ;-)
<mclasen> peter also fixed the dontzap fiasco, good guy...
<jcastro> mclasen: I "collect" bugs about patch issues, so feel free to ping me when things like this happen
<myrandomstuff> hello all
<tseliot> mclasen: when will those patches be included in Gnome? In which version of Gnome?
<mclasen> tseliot: not my call, but I hope to see them in 2.28
<tseliot> mclasen: ok
<myrandomstuff> would this be a good place to get some assistance with Audacity?
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i have an update to indicate-python... bug 358483, can you give it an ack?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358483 in indicator-applet "Update indicate-python to 0.0.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358483
<kenvandine_wk> asac: it includes better fixes than we had yesterday :)
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: can you do the same please?
<asac> kenvandine_wk: did they fix the licensing?
<asac> ;)
<asac> sorry if i sound like a broken record
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<kenvandine_wk> they merged my branch :)
<asac> ok looking ;)
<asac> kenvandine_wk: err. the tests/
<asac> those i care most about ;)
<kenvandine_wk> well... i know
<kenvandine_wk> i told them
<asac> kenvandine_wk: you could hav esuggested a similar merge
<kenvandine_wk> but it is better than yesterda :)
<james_w> they are done
<kenvandine_wk> i need 2 ubuntu-dev acks right?
<james_w> nope, that's just for new packages
<kenvandine_wk> ah
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> good :)
<james_w> you now need motu-release ACK, and one dev to upload
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<james_w> looks fine to me
<kenvandine_wk> great
<james_w> how does this stand with 0.1.5 compatibility
<james_w> anything to be aware of?
<kenvandine_wk> better than yesterday
<kenvandine_wk> there is one bug
<kenvandine_wk> but doesn't affect anything yet
<kenvandine_wk> but that bug existed yesterday as well
<kenvandine_wk> this is basically a better fix than what tedg had yesterday
<asac> kenvandine_wk: they are fixed ;)
<asac> kenvandine_wk: how about shipping them in examples?
<kenvandine_wk> from eeejay
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i would rather have the makefile do that in make install
<kenvandine_wk> but i guess i could just do that in the packaging
<asac> right
<asac> just a suggestion
<asac> definitly nothing essential
<kenvandine_wk> just feels ugly to me... :)
<james_w> kenvandine_wk: so you can't write a listener in python currently?
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: right
<james_w> I don't think that's an issue really
<kenvandine_wk> asac: so /usr/share/doc/python-indicate/tests
<kenvandine_wk> ?
<kenvandine_wk> james_w: right... not urgent atm
<asac> kenvandine_wk: yeah. thats a possibility
<james_w> kenvandine_wk: make it /usr/share/doc/python-indicate/examples I guess
<eeejay> kenvandine_wk: oops, i forgot to include the tests in the dist
<asac> +                                     (guint) indicator,
<asac> isnt that a pointer? ;)
<asac> GPOINTER_TO_UINT (indicator) ;)
<dobey> james_w: btw, any luck with a bzr 1.13.2 release including that patch?
<kenvandine_wk> eeejay: can you respin the tarball?
<eeejay> asac: it isn't in 0.1.5 anymore
<james_w> dobey: I enquired about it yet, but I imagine 1.13.2 will be after 1.14
<asac> eeejay: what isnt in 0.1.5?
<james_w> dobey: also there is another bug they are chasing that will be fixed in 1.13.2 as well, and I'm not sure they've nailed it yet
<asac> eeejay: you mean:
<asac> -                                     (guint) *indicator,
<asac> +                                     (guint) indicator,
<eeejay> asac: IndicateListenerIndicator is not an int/pointer anymore
<asac> ?
<eeejay> asac: yup
<dobey> james_w: ah
<asac> eeejay: stilly you cast the pointer to guint ;)
<asac> still
<eeejay> asac where are you pulling those lines from?
<kenvandine_wk> asac: ok, i pushed the packaging branch again... installs the examples
<asac> eeejay: bzr diff
<asac> kenvandine_wk: greawt
<eeejay> asac: exactly, that is why it is broken ;)
<asac> eeejay: hmm. so its even broken in 0.0.3?
<eeejay> asac: yes
<asac> eeejay: is there a fix somewhere?
<eeejay> asac: i have a branch for libindicate and indicate-python that fixes this
<eeejay> asac: but we are running late, and it requires libindicate  changes too
<eeejay> asac: here is my conversation with tedg regarding it:
<tedg> asac: This is in the listener interface that does not work in the python bindings.
<asac> tedg: ok.
<eeejay> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted-gould/indicator-applet/python-bindings-dont-know-what-im-doing/+merge/5366
<tedg> asac: So in 0.0.3 it doesn't work differently :)
<asac> tedg: so do you have any clue why gajim doesnt work? it doesnt change state of the indicator when message notify happens
<asac> kenvandine_wk: may i suggest to use dh_install -p... ? instead of move?
<kenvandine_wk> sure
<Nafallo> asac: so the binary passed binary new now?
<tedg> asac: No, I do not.  kenvandine_wk thought it was something to do with them modifying his patch.
<asac> Nafallo: not sure ;)
<asac> Nafallo: havent checked
<Nafallo> asac: wouldn't it be hard for me to reproduce something without having all the parts you reckon?
<asac> tedg: hmm. its odd .. the code is the same as the example im client
<asac> tedg: and i added print and it definitly gets to indicator.show
<kenvandine_wk> asac: you looked at gajim?
<asac> Nafallo: you know how to build a package, right ;)?
<tedg> asac: Hmm, can you run "/usr/lib/indicator-applet/listen-and-print" in a terminal and see what gajim is sending?
<Nafallo> asac: I'm at work. if it's not quick I can't prioritise it.
<asac> kenvandine_wk: i wanted to look at gajim, but then i found that my single-window-mode is completely borked and stopped looking further on top of a flaky base ;)
<asac> e.g. my single-chat window doesnt even open here
<asac> kenvandine_wk: do you see the same behaviour that i described above in gajim (e.g. no change of status in indicator)?
<asac> Nafallo: that package is tiny ;)
<Nafallo> asac: I haven't got a build environment except PPAs...
<asac> Nafallo: dget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/indicate-python/0.0.2-0ubuntu1/+files/indicate-python_0.0.2-0ubuntu1.dsc; dpkg-source -x *.dsc; cd indicate-pyth*/; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot ;)
<asac> Nafallo: ok
<kenvandine_wk> asac: yeah... which is weird
<kenvandine_wk> it worked before
<kenvandine_wk> the im-client example still works
<kenvandine_wk> gwibber still work
<kenvandine_wk> s
<eeejay> kenvandine_wk: re-uploading tarball now
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<eeejay> done
<asac> reuploading tarball?
<asac> is there a new release?
<kenvandine_wk> asac: no... just added the tests dir to the dist target
<kenvandine_wk> they weren't included
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i pushed a change to use dh_install
<asac> kenvandine_wk: ok. through a new tarball?
<asac> e.g. do i need to update the tarball?=
<kenvandine_wk> yeah :/
<kenvandine_wk> the tests were missing in the tarball
<asac> kenvandine_wk: err. you also need to do a new merge in bzr i guess
<asac> otherwise it will show up in diff.gz as a negative diff i would think
<kenvandine_wk> oh right... damn
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
 * kenvandine_wk does that
<kenvandine_wk> asac: done... thx!
<eeejay> ok, i am off for a while
<kenvandine_wk> later eeejay
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<eeejay> kenvandine_wk: no, thank you :)
<kenvandine_wk> so i appear to have been hit by the pidgin crashes when connecting to jabber bug :)
<seb128> yeah, it's a popular one today
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i got an ack for indicate-python, can you upload it?
<asac> kenvandine_wk: yeah
<kenvandine_wk> asac: thx
<asac> argh. so i managed to upload the previous tarball. too bad. but well. at least the diff is in the right direction
<asac> got struck by new bzr bd behaviour (preferring builds/ tarball over tarballs)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> how's things?
 * pitti hugs the channel
<asac> pitti: all good. i am in easter mode, but still working :)
<kenvandine_wk> pitti!
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: got a few minutes to look at something?
<seb128> hey hey pitti
<asac> kenvandine_wk: ok i reuploded it with a new tarball version
<seb128> pitti: I'm looking forwarding the weekend and getting some sleep but otherwise good
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: hey, what's up?
<kenvandine_wk> bug 353768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353768 in ekiga "Upgrade from 3.0.1-1ubuntu2 to 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 held back" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353768
<asac> kenvandine_wk: you can bzr merge lp:~asac/indicator-applet/0.0.3+1
<kenvandine_wk> mvo uploaded a fix to his ppa for testing
<kenvandine_wk> asac: will do
<seb128> pitti: I did the notify-osd update btw
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: but... ekiga is still held back in update-manager
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: but not with dist-upgrade
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: does that make any sense?
<asac> kenvandine_wk: does dist-upgrade install NEW packages?
<asac> or remove packages?
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<asac> if so, its expected
<asac> oh update-manager
<kenvandine_wk> i would expect the same behavior
<asac> thought it would install NEW packages
<seb128> update-manager doesn't do that if you don't use the dist-upgrade mode
<kenvandine_wk> oh
<asac> seb128: update-manager doesnt install NEW packages?
<asac> ok then it explains my confusion ;)
<seb128> asac: not the standard mode, when there is new packages to install it displays an extra dialog which runs the dist-upgrade mode if required
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: hang on, talking to sb, back in 5
<seb128> ie it ask you on startup if you want to open the dist-upgrader
<asac> hmm. maybe is should use update manager more
<seb128> is = you?
<asac> I ;)
 * kenvandine_wk grabs a bite to eat... back soon
<pitti_> seb128: I saw, thanks
<asac> [ubuntu/jaunty] indicate-python 0.0.3+1-0ubuntu1 (Waiting for approval)
<pitti_> kenvandine_wk: ah, that looks like an apt quirk
<pitti_> kenvandine_wk: if the number of dependencies to the old package is not significantly smaller than the number of dependencies to the new one, it prefers to hold it back
<pitti_> kenvandine_wk: can you please talk to mvo about it? seems he solved it already in his ppa
 * pitti_ is just too busy here, hard to find a quiet spot
<pitti_> but then again, that's the point of the conf :)
<kenvandine_wk> pitti_: mvo
<kenvandine_wk> 's fix doesn't work
<kenvandine_wk> and now he is on holiday
<asac> kenvandine_wk: whats the problem?
<kenvandine_wk> asac: ekiga is getting held back
<asac> kenvandine_wk: what kind of transition was done with ekiga packaging?
<kenvandine_wk> to quote mvo "it is apt being stupid"
<kenvandine_wk> dist-upgrade gets it
<asac> right. but what are the changes that ekiga got that lead to this?
<pitti_> kenvandine_wk: update-manager you mean?
<kenvandine_wk> asac that is what he tried in his ppa... but no luck
<kenvandine_wk> he said apt
<pitti_> kenvandine_wk: why do the libpt2.6* packages conflict to the libpt2.4* ones in the first place? that looks like the root of the problem
<kenvandine_wk> asac version bump
<pitti_> kenvandine_wk: we give packages different library sonames so that we can avoid those
<pitti_> hmm
<kenvandine_wk> mvo didn't think so
<asac> yeah lib2.6 shoulnt conflict lib2.4
<kenvandine_wk> maybe that would fix it... mvo and slangask has discussed this in detail... i'd think they would have tried that
<pitti_> Package: libpt2.6.1-plugins-v4l2
<pitti_> Conflicts: [...
<pitti_> libpt2.4.2-plugins-v4l2
<seb128> slangasek and cjwatson were wondering about this conflicts too yesterday I think
<pitti_> that looks wrong
<kenvandine_wk> ok, i will try to fix that
<pitti_> the previous version did it as well, I think, but it's still wrong
<kenvandine_wk> pitti_: it did...
<pitti_> seb128: do you have some time to help kenvandine_wk with that? I need to go offline again
<kenvandine_wk> which is what i followed
<kenvandine_wk> i'll get it in my ppa and test
<asac> conflicting would require a package removal and that is what update-manager doesnt do
<seb128> pitti_: I will try having a look but I'm away for sport soon
<seb128> asac: well, when you need a removal it opens this dialog asking if you want to dist-upgrade
<seb128> or if you need a new package to be installed
<asac> seb128: given that dist-upgrade works i guess its really the removal. i remember that mvo told me at some point that he never removes packages except for dist-upgrades
<asac> personally i have never seen the "dist-upgrade" dialog you refer to
<seb128> ok, so maybe the dialog is to install new packages only
<asac> just what you get when running update-manager -d
<asac> seb128: yeah. i think its for new
<asac> update-manager installs new, but doesnt remove packages, while apt-get upgrade does neither, and dist-upgrade does both :) ... hope thats correct now ;)
<seb128> is the content of those libs actually conflicting?
<seb128> why has the conflicts there been used?
<asac> if not, just drop the conflicts
<asac> ;)
<seb128> who did the update?
<asac> doesnt look like they conflict
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147765/
<asac> unless libpt2.4 shipped 2.6 files :-P
<asac> Build conflicts: libpt2.6.1 libpt2.4.2
<Ng> ok, so either xul things (FF/TB) can't talk to gnome-vfs anymore, or I'm on crack and they never could
<Ng> I just had someone in the office say they can't attach files from an sftp share to email in TB because it's not showing up in the volume list, and they're right, and the same happens on mine, but I can't completely confirm that it ever did work because I've never done it myself
<seb128> Ng: the fileselector is using gvfs nowadays so the sftp share is not in gnomevfs
<Ng> sorry, my bad, I mean gvfs
<seb128> is the share in gedit for example?
<Ng> yes
<seb128> ok, so talk to asec
<seb128> asac
<seb128> they might be using the fileselector in local mode
<seb128> you can still browse .gvfs but that's not obvious
<seb128> or use a GNOME email client ;-)
<Ng> seb128: I'll mention the .gvfs workaround and conferr with asac asap (if he has any sense he's already enjoying his easter weekend ;)
<seb128> the distro team people don't have any sense usually don't worry ;-)
<seb128> or not just on freeze line for a new version ;-)
<seb128> that being said time for sport bbl
<calc> Ng: it should be fairly easy to get FF/TB to work with gvfs fuse
<calc> Ng: if your app has gtk dialog but not gio support you can tell GFile to give you file paths instead of uris
<calc> Ng: i changed OOo to doing that for this release since its gnomevfs and gio support was broken
<Ng> calc: I'm fairly sure this was working
<didrocks> seb128: every stacktraces have no function shown in #0 (I think, the call of gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad function) , people didn't install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dbg?
<didrocks> (it seems you said that it's fixed, but my question still exists, btw ;))
<didrocks> (and ok, you took the proposed patch in debian BTS for pidgin)
<Keybuk_> YOUR POWER IS CRITICALLY LOW AND I'm ABOUT TO HIBER*bzzp*
<Keybuk_> Too Late!
<hyperair> lolwut
<Nafallo> asac: hi
<seb128> didrocks: the crash is not in gst but libxml
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i removed the Conflicts and the Replaces... still not fixing the problem
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-10
<dobey> crap. now xmpp accounts seem to be crashing pidgin for me :(
<dobey> yay, and there's an update to fix it
<wgrant> jcastro: I forwarded most of that patch upstream, but left the rewritten touchpad parts in Ubuntu because I thought they were a bit crap.
<huats> morning
<didrocks> morning huats
<chrisccoulson> it's fairly quiet in here this morning
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> doesn't look like gajim is making use of the indicator-applet :-/
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: does it show up in the indicator at all?  and just not get individual messages?
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: if I left click the envelope it tells me "Gajim Instant Messenger", but that's about it.
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: ok... that is what i saw the other day too
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: but... when i first patched it, it would show you messages too
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: I'm a bit confused about what's supposed to happen :-)
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: is my patch in the package?  or the patch that got applied upstream?
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: when a message appears from someone, you should get an entry for that chat
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: both. I haven't pulled a new upstream, but it's in their SVN as well as the package.
<kenvandine_wk> http://blogs.gnome.org/kenvandine/2009/03/06/pidgin-sucks-less-for-irc/
<kenvandine_wk> for an example
<Nafallo> hehe. looking.
<kenvandine_wk> but now the chat would appear as a sub item under Pidgin
<Nafallo> I read the patch and expected what you just said though :-)
<kenvandine_wk> it was working :)
<kenvandine_wk> so either the changes to libindicate 0.1.5 broke it... or the patch is wrong
<kenvandine_wk> but
<kenvandine_wk> i have tested the example IM python script with 0.1.5
<kenvandine_wk> and it works
<Nafallo> hehe. can we ammend the patch to make it work again then? :-D
<kenvandine_wk> which uses the exact same methods
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: can you file a bug and assign it to me?
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: sure
<kenvandine_wk> i have a few other things to do first :)
 * Nafallo hears "few" ;-)
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: bug 340213 re-opened
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340213 in gajim "[jaunty] Use indicator-applet for new messages" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340213
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: thx
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: try the version in my ppa and see if it behaves the same way
<kenvandine_wk> just for comparison
<kenvandine_wk> that is the version i tested
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: nope. same thing.
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> thx for testing
 * tedg is kinda getting into using the "X" to close the buddy list.
<tedg> :)
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: :-D
<rickspencer3> looks like lots of folks on holiday today
<rickspencer3> that's nice
<dobey> rickspencer3: yeah, i should have just taken holiday too
<rickspencer3> heh
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: good day to get stuff done :)
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> I think I'm going to take the afternoon off if at all possible
<tedg> rickspencer3: Off, I'm already behind on 9.10 stuff! :)
<rickspencer3> today is the deadline to submit to desktop summit !!!
<calc> for some reason over the past day or so evolution has started crashing on me often, it just vanishes in the middle of working
<tedg> rickspencer3 and davidbarth: So what are we thinking about the FUSA bug?  Jaunty or not?
<rickspencer3> calc: ditto
<rickspencer3> tedg: what's the bug #?
<rickspencer3> calc: I think yesterday's update fixed it for me though
<rickspencer3> also evo crashing does not play nice with the messaging indicator
<calc> ah i updated just now but evolution didn't update so maybe it was something else that helped
<tedg> rickspencer3: bug 357455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357455 in fast-user-switch-applet "Shutdown menu option has "..." but action is immediate" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357455
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> can't we just remove the "..."?
<calc> anyone know if lower level automake targets (eg distclean) are supposed to call higher level targets as well (eg clean) ?
<calc> i'm seeing an issue in ooo-build where it has a clean target in the Makefile.am that doesn't get called when distclean is run
<rickspencer3> tedg: I think detecting that another user is connected and programming a way to block the shutdown is out of scope for Jaunty
<rickspencer3> that's mho
<rickspencer3> remove the "..." and move on to other important things
<rickspencer3> like position of applets :)
<tedg> rickspencer3: It's not that simple.  It basically is that we're detecting the case as multi-user when someone has two logins as the same user.
<tedg> rickspencer3: There should be a dialog, and we think there will be, and teh PolicyKit doesn't put up one.
<tedg> I'm done with my part of the applet one :)
 * tedg was quick to invalidate that on indicator-applet ;)
<rickspencer3> tedg: okay
<rickspencer3> understood better
<rickspencer3> given that we're past Final Freeze, I would say that the fact that selecting "shutdown" or "restart" actually causes those actions to happen is unfortunate
<rickspencer3> but I suspect that any bug fixes will cause a cascade of regressions
<rickspencer3> my opinion is that this should be punted to Karmic
<tedg> That's kinda how I feel, but I guess I'd like an official decision on the bug :)
<rickspencer3> who is the decider?
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: yeah... the applet positioning is basically done... just needs to be uploaded with the new patch from tedg
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: ^^^^^^
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: yeah, I was being kind of sarcastic
<tedg> rickspencer3: If it's for release stuff, I'd guess the release team.  If not them, I'd say you :)
<rickspencer3> before you submit the change, we need to clarify with the design team that there is actual consensus that it'st eh right change
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: i guess hard to get the "tone" via irc :-p
<rickspencer3> tedg: I just gave you my guidance
<rickspencer3> however, I prefer team deciscion making and consensus in issues like this
<rickspencer3> can we get davidbarth to weigh in?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: ack on the tone thing
<rickspencer3> plus I'
<rickspencer3> m a bit grumpy today :/
<tedg> rickspencer3: Let's see...
<tedg> So I hear that England could be France in football any day of the week.  :)
<tedg> beat that is.
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> I think that California wine surpassed French wine years ago
<rickspencer3> nothing?
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: in terms of moving the MI, it also breaks visual freeze
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: yup!
<kenvandine_wk> not a good time to do it
<rickspencer3> so we need to let the documentation team know that we might be invalidating all of their screen shots
<rickspencer3> marketing may be impacted as well
<rickspencer3> they may have screenshots and what not ready to go
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: have we gotten any word from design folks?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: they seem to be all on holiday
<tedg> I learned that French wine was saved by Texas grape roots.  I think that we should ship Bush over as our representative to France...
<rickspencer3> lol
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: my wife is from the napa valley... she has very strong opinions on the subjet
<kenvandine_wk> and always gets a bit pissed when i buy sonoma valley wine :)
<kenvandine_wk> i think buying french wine would be terms for divorce
 * tedg mails kenvandine_wk some Texas wine ;)
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<kenvandine_wk> she wouldn't touch the NC wine i bought... but after drinking it i don't blame her
 * kenvandine_wk hopes to have his plate cleared before lunch so he can spend some time on his submission for the desktop summit
<tedg> rickspencer3: kenvandine_wk: Can you guys comment on these please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/148415/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/148416/
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: isn't there quite a bit of overlap in those too?
<kenvandine_wk> two even
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: I was thinking one would be panel focused, and one would be application focused.
<tedg> I think I have an hour of material... ;)
<kenvandine_wk> for each?
<tedg> No, each talk is a half hour.
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: btw... i am doing an article on the indicator for the gnome journal
<kenvandine_wk> ok... are they 30m slots?
<tedg> Yeah, 30m slots.
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Oh, cool, that'll be fun.
<kenvandine_wk> specifically porting apps to use the indicator :)
<kenvandine_wk> i wish there were mono bindings :-D
<tedg> For both of the talks I want to use the messaging use case, but then talk about extending it beyond that a lot.
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: ok, looks good to me
<tedg> Is there mono gobject introspection?
<kenvandine_wk> i think so
<kenvandine_wk> firerabbit wrote a tool for doing part of that
<tedg> You could try enabling that.  PyBank wasn't up to it, but the mono one might work.
<tedg> We dropped the gobject-introspection from the package, but it's still in the tarball.
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<kenvandine_wk> i played with it a little
<kenvandine_wk> i know nothing about using it though
<tedg> You shouldn't have to, it should just work ;)
<kenvandine_wk> i really want to see more apps using the indicator
<kenvandine_wk> well
<kenvandine_wk> it creates some mapping right?
<tedg> It creates a GIR file, and I think youhave to use a lib to load that file.
<kenvandine_wk> oh...
<kenvandine_wk> humm
<kenvandine_wk> i might need to play with that... in my infinite spare time :)
<tedg> Heh, or convince walters to write a GNOME Journal article on it that you can then read ;)
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<kenvandine_wk> that would actually be a great article
<chrisccoulson> hi tedg, has seb128 spoken to you this week about fusa changes (specifically, making session saving work when exiting via the fusa)?
<tedg> chrisccoulson: No, but I noticed some comments on ubuntu-devel about it.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i made a change to gnome-session to expose 2 new dbus methods, as gnome-session has been fixed to work properly now
<chrisccoulson> i've also done the corresponding fusa change as well, but it needs some review
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Okay, is it in LP?
<chrisccoulson> session saving is working quite nicely here now :)
<chrisccoulson> it's not on lp yet, i'll do that in a moment
<chrisccoulson> tedg - my fusa changes are on lp now
<chrisccoulson> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/fast-user-switch-applet/session_management
<chrisccoulson> i also updated the packaging branch (i had to do this to be able to build and test the changes anyway): https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/fast-user-switch-applet/ubuntu-packaging-jaunty
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Looking through the diff, and that looks pretty good.  Do you know if gnome-session does the policy-kit dialog if need be?
<chrisccoulson> it does:)
<chrisccoulson> it takes care of everything for us. the only PK support required in the FUSA still is to detect whether we need to authenticate, to decide on whether to display the confirmation dialog or not
<tedg> That makes life easier.
<chrisccoulson> thanks for reviewing it:)
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i'm going to update the fusa change slightly. i just noticed an issue where if you cancel the log out dialog and then select shutdown or restart when other users are logged in, it displays the old logout dialog again instead of the policykit dialog
<chrisccoulson> minor mistake ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Heh, ah yes.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i've corrected both bzr branches now to remove that problem
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Cool.  Do you want me to build a package?  I don't see any reason that I need to make one as I'm sure you've got one :)
<chrisccoulson> tedg - you don't need to build one unless you want to try it out too, as I've got one here already. thanks
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Great, I will, I'm very excited about the fix.  I just wanted to ensure you weren't waiting on me :)
<didrocks> \o/
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
 * didrocks has finally found where the error was in his LaTeX file :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> I'm eager to see your FUSA patch :)
<chrisccoulson> i can put the package in my ppa if you like, for you to try out
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, I am quit busy, not sure to test before it goes to official repos
<didrocks> quite*
<chrisccoulson> if it gets there. we've got to convince the release team yet i think ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i think that session saving is quite important
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I totally agree. ok, upload to your ppa. I will give a shot
<didrocks> (how to find some time before 2.26.1 to package ? O_o)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - that's uploaded to my ppa now (just waiting for it to finish building)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: great, I will keep you in touch
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'm just off to make some dinner now
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: a tad more open to an get a patch to hide the gajim trayicon in the advanced options and enable that by default on Ubuntu now.
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: unless we can make the hiding dependant on python-indicate being installed...
<kenvandine_wk> we should be able to do that
<Nafallo> not sure if that will cover the use case though. can someone install python-indicate and not use the applet... ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> true
<kenvandine_wk> although
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: did you guys add a way to determine if the applet is available?
<Nafallo> ooh. and then make something in the python binding to allow applications to check for that... would be swell :-)
<Yasumoto> heya guys, if anyone has a chance to peek at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/358690, that'd be epic. It seems the issue is a symlink wasn't updated to point to the new name of a plugin, but I'm wondering if it's better to have a discrepancy in the symlink vs. real-file name, or to change the name of the symlink (and update it in firefox)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358690 in totem "Dangling symlink installed" [Low,Confirmed]
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Yes.
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: That's what the "interest_added" and "interest_removed" signals tell servers.
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: awesome
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: great
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: so i can do that
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<kenvandine_wk> Nafallo: i should be able to work on that this weekend :)
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: nice. can we still have the advanced option to override it though? :-)
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: however, that could be done quite easily later :-)
<Nafallo> let's see if we can get it in first
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: I probably won't be around much this weekend, but if you mail me at home I should get the mail -- send any questions that come up.
 * tedg needs to get his work e-mail setup on his phone...
<kenvandine_wk> sure
<kenvandine_wk> great
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<kenvandine_wk> have a great weekend all!
<Nafallo> kenvandine_wk: see you soon :-)
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: You too!
<chrisccoulson> some users are so rude
<mpt_> heh
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> you still there? it's getting quite late ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-11
<Shift_Wreck> can anyone tell me how to set "rounded_buttons = FALSE" globally for buttons/widgets in an industrial theme?
<drea> Hi, does anyone know what happened to the slideshow on install? Its been marked as in-dev on brainstorm for ever http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/136/, blueprints have been written and approved and code is sitting in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow. Does anyone know whats actually happened to it?
<calc> drea: you should talk to evand
<drea> calc: shall do, thanks!
<drea> calc: are you aware of any particulars?
<drea> calc: and I presume he/she comes here?
<calc> i think maybe just #ubuntu-devel
<drea> calc: shall wait, thanks again. Have a great day
<calc> he may not be back online until tuesday due to easter holidays but i am uncertain
<drea> calc: sure
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-12
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> crimsun: oh, sorry; well, let's just drop or lower the delay then
<RAOF> Good afternoon pitti :)
<pitti> didrocks, desrt: valac is in main; shouldn't it be?
<pitti> hey RAOF, had a good weekend?
<RAOF> Pretty good, yaeh.
<seb128> pitti, it is, indicator build-depends on it
<seb128> to build the gir binary
<pitti> am I just not fully awake yet, or do fonts look very ugly since today?
<RAOF> I got me a shiny new camera for my birthday :)
<seb128> pitti, I didn't upgrade yet but I upgraded on saturday
<seb128> looks fine there
<seb128> pitti, the retracers emailing every hour is that to say they are running? ;-)
<slomo> pitti, didrocks, desrt: also you should really get vala 0.8.0, it fixes *many* bugs and is the start of a stable release series (while 0.7) wasn't
 * seb128 cleans some 118 retracer emails
<pitti> seb128: sorry about that; no clue why this now happens, but I'll look into this today
<seb128> hey slomo
<slomo> hi seb128 :)
<seb128> slomo, it's month after new source freeze I think buzztard can wait next cycle
<slomo> ok, that's fine :)
<seb128> slomo, we have higher importance things to work on one week before lucid freeze than getting new untested sources and making sure they do something useful ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I was barely at home during WE, so I couldn't fix it in the last two days
<seb128> pitti, yeah that's ok, I'm just teasing you, easy enough to filter out
<seb128> pitti, if you really want to spam you are not trying enough, you should change some letters in the title at least ;-)
<seb128> re*t*racer rEtraccer etc
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> d3AR Sebastien, R E Tr4cers are 80% off noW !!!11!!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how was your week-end?
<pitti> we spent all Saturday driving around, to Munich and back
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: have you been able to move everything you wanted to Munich?
<pitti> my wife will be doing an internship there over the summer, so we moved over some of her stuff and already went to the work place to see where it is
<didrocks> salut seb128 ;)
<pitti> didrocks: yes; wasn't all that much, but we filled up the car quite well
<pitti> didrocks: (Renault Kangoo delivery car)
<didrocks> oh :)  yeah, remember about here moving to Munich for an internship, and that you will live in the two places in the meanwhile.
<RAOF> Living in two places at once sounds tiring. :)
<didrocks> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Hey ho, didrocks
<pitti> RAOF: yeah, I'll have to switch places several times during summer
<cassidy> seb128, morning! Would it be possible to fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hellanzb/+bug/549234 ? Current package is unusable and a sync should fix it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549234 in hellanzb "Please sync hellanzb (0.13-6) from debian unstable" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> cassidy, hey, adding to my list of things to look at today
<cassidy> cool; thanks!
<pitti> seb128: ok, warning fixed
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: it's a silly warning from python-pkgresources, FYI
<pitti> seb128: I dropped our local launchpadlib from PYTHONPATH in "environ"
<pitti> so that it's using the system packages
<pitti> should do for now
<baptistemm> hello
<nigelb> didrocks, done!  New debdiff attached :)
<didrocks> nigelb: thanks, adding to my TODO list :)
<nigelb> didrocks, thank you :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hery
<robert_ancell> hey
<czajkowski> ara: who should I poke re my comment on bug 109156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109156 in metacity "Resizing a nautlius window casues _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109156
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good, just arrived in Taipei this morning
 * ara opens the bug report
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh? what are you doing there?
 * czajkowski has had a weekend of a broken lucid and buttons hiding till jcastro told me how to get them to reappear
<robert_ancell> seb128, working out of the office here for a week
<ara> czajkowski, your comment should be another bug report
<czajkowski> ara: wasn't sure as the error is the same
<ara> czajkowski, specifically about the error message
<czajkowski> ok
<ara> czajkowski, you are complaining about the error message not being appropriate, aren't you?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> and also still getting the error.
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh ok, how is Taipei and the office ?
<robert_ancell> seb128, a very nice view :)  much more fun flying north-south too so not jetlagged
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<ara> czajkowski, sure, that's why you should be opening a new one only about the error message
<seb128> robert_ancell, hehe
<seb128> robert_ancell, is the view better than in London?
<czajkowski> ara: ok
<robert_ancell> the view is less interesting than london but Taipei 101 is a cooler building.  And a _lot_ further up :)
<czajkowski> ara: what package should I add it to ?
<robert_ancell> Level 46
<ara> czajkowski, metacity, I think
<ara> seb128, ^, you agree?
<seb128> ara, about?
<seb128> what error?
<ara> seb128, see czajkowski's comment on bug 109156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109156 in metacity "Resizing a nautlius window casues _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109156
<seb128> I'm not sure
<seb128> would require debugging
<seb128> just pick one ;-)
<seb128> that seems a low importance issue to me, I've other things I want to look at before lucid so I will let this one for triagers ;-)
<ara> seb128, :D
<czajkowski> ara: cheers for the help 561294
<czajkowski> seb128: I'm sure it's low, just for a new end user to see the message that something sucks really isn't at all helpful :)
<seb128> never saw that error on any install I did
<czajkowski> yeah I find annoying errors :(
<czajkowski> usually just me who has them too
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - do you want to sponsor g-c-c for me? :)
<didrocks> nigelb: you didn't debdiff against the last version. Not a big deal there (only adapting debian/changelog), but always ensure you have the latest version :)
<nigelb> didrocks, ouch.  I didn't know there was another upload
<didrocks> nigelb: apt-cache show/policy is your friend :)
<didrocks> nigelb: no pb, testing it now
<nigelb> didrocks, oh thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: sure, thanks a lot for fixing this issue, what is taking locking there just for learning?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I'm good thank you, you?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, you rock ;)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the issue is that gtk_dialog_run takes the lock when exiting from the recursive main loop, and then it gets taken again when dispatching another event from the main loop
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I don't undestand how g_timeout calling a function take the lock and not gdk_threads_add_timeout
<nigelb> pitti, will you be SRU-ing bug 532852 ? (you fixed it last week, I just closed it for lucid)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532852 in policykit-1 "pkexec information disclosure vulnerability" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532852
<chrisccoulson> so, using gtk_threads_add_timeout rather than g_timeout_add guards the whole callback with gdk_threads_enter/gdk_threads_leave, and makes sure it ends up in a consistent state
<seb128> chrisccoulson: oh, I see
<pitti> nigelb: I wasn't going to (I closed the karmic task); is there a pressing reason for this?
<pitti> nigelb: oh, right, that's the other bug, sorry
<pitti> nigelb: I thought about the crash on invalid pid
<nigelb> hehe :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: so, the gdk_threads_enter was called twice? (didn't noticed that when adding some printf). Not sure to follow you there between the different between g_add_timeout and gdk_threads_add_timeout
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - events dispatched from g_timeout_add don't have the GDK global lock (ie, gdk_threads_enter hasn't been called)
<chrisccoulson> whereas gdk_threads_add_timeout gives you the global lock
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh ok, so, the callback function as discaring in the first case the global lock. Understood
<didrocks> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> yw
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - this explains some of it i think: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk-faq/stable/x481.html
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: thanks, will have a look
<seb128> chrisccoulson: did you have a chance to look at the dnd crasher too will you were at it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i didn't get a chance. i finished quite late on friday in the end ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: no problem, I will sponsor that already for now ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> thank *you*
<baptistemm> Hi there
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you btw?  (sorry, i missed your comment above) ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm good, thanks!
<pitti> how about you?
<seb128> lut baptistemm
<chrisccoulson> pitti - quite tired. i had to work a bit at the weekend, as the NSS security update in karmic caused 2 regressions
<pitti> urgh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: perhaps take off the afternoon to get some rest?
<asac> yes. we all suffered that way ;)
<asac> (once)
 * pitti hugs asac and chrisccoulson
<asac> hehe
<chrisccoulson> but they're both fixed now thanks to jdstrand and asac :)
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<baptistemm> hello seb128
 * asac hugs pitti and chrisccoulson .... and seb128 ;)
 * chrisccoulson hugs asac and seb128 too
 * seb128 hugs asac
 * seb128 hugs chris
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson
<seb128> bah, namespace conflicts on this channel :p
<seb128> pitti, "usb 5-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd rhythmbox rqt 128 rq 6 len 1024 ret -84"
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> do you know what those USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed are?
<chrisccoulson> -ETOOMANYCHRIS
<pitti> seb128: I've never seen those, I'm afraid; is that libmtp?
<seb128> bug #559892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559892 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox tries to control apple's mighty mouse" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559892
<pitti> seb128: usbdevfs is /dev/bus/usb/
<pitti> lol
<seb128> pitti, another of those "rhythmbox hijack what is should not"
<seb128> is -> it
<seb128> combined with bug #557623 the new mtp code creates trouble
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557623 in libusb "Valgrind invalid read error in usb_parse_descriptor()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557623
<seb128> I'm pondering turning mtp off by default in rhythmbox for lucid
<pitti> seb128: udevadm info --exportdb output might be useful
<seb128> pitti, I've asked that on the bug, thanks
<seb128> not to mention that we use an ages old libusb
<pitti> seb128: hmm, that'd be a pity.. it'd be worth checking if there's a /dev/libmtp* link for it
<seb128> so nobody is going to fix it for us
<pitti> seb128: i. e. if it's libmtp recognizing too many devices, or Rhythmbox tryign to grab non-MTP devices (which I suspect)
<seb128> pitti, what does create the entry?
<pitti> the latter is the same problem with gphoto cams
<pitti> seb128: /lib/udev/rules.d/45-libmtp8.rules
<seb128> well
<pitti> SYMLINK+="libmtp-%k"
<seb128> one issue is that libmtp crashes in libusb
<seb128> cf the bug I just pointed
<seb128> I'm not sure how to deal with that but it crashes rhythmbox for lot of users
<seb128> since rhythmbox does a libmtp_detect at init
<seb128> the second issue is that it hijack some non mtp devices which I don't understand
<seb128> the cameras case is special since those a ptp devices which is sort or mtp-ish too
<seb128> still a bug
<pitti> right, but they don't generate a libmtp dev symlink
<pitti> at least not for mine
<seb128> but I don't get how it hijack usb key mounting or mouse for some users
<pitti> and yet RB tries to grab it
<seb128> right, mtp-detect returns things for those though
<pitti> I have a feeling that RB iterates over all RB devices and does some not-tight-enough checks
<seb128> which rhythmbox doesn't handle correctly
<seb128> right
<seb128> I will look to that today
<seb128> still it will not fix the crasher
<pitti> the crasher is with real MTP devices?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I get the invalid read on my d630 with no device attached to the computer
<seb128> just calling the libmtp detect function is tnough
<pitti> seb128: so RB crashes right away on your system?
<seb128> pitti, no, it's an invalid read, it's like lottery
<seb128> depends what you hit with your pointer, it might just not crash
<seb128> I do get the invalid read under valgrind though and crash report we get indicates it's one of the most common lucid crashes for rhythmbox
 * pitti tries the reproducer
<pitti> seb128: hm, I ran that with "valgrind testmtp", and no errors
<pitti> seb128: do I need any option?
<seb128> no
<seb128> $ valgrind ./device
<seb128> ==8536== Memcheck, a memory error detector
<seb128> ...
<seb128> ==8536== Invalid read of size 1
<seb128> ==8536==    at 0x4085E08: usb_parse_descriptor (descriptors.c:42)
<seb128> ==8536==    by 0x40860BF: usb_parse_configuration (descriptors.c:238)
<pitti> hm, then I can't reproduce this, I'm afraid
<seb128> it might well be hardware specific
<seb128> looking to the libusb code it seems case where it fails to parse to usb infos
<pitti> seb128: would it help at all to build RB and/or libmtp against libusb-1.0?
<seb128> I can try if libusb1 has this bug
<seb128> but it seems late for a such change
<pitti> they seem to have a different API, though
<seb128> teuf said libusb1 has a compat layer
<pitti> seb128: right, but if -1.0 works, we might backport a fix from upstream
<seb128> we maybe don't build the compat lib though
<ara> seb128, if you have time, could you please add an endorsement to my application at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AraPulido/PerPackageUploadApplication
<ara> seb128, comments are also welcome
<seb128> ara, ok, will do!
<ara> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<baptistemm> ah, persia has suggested that I could have endorsement for bluetooth related packages
<baptistemm> he told that he will endorse but I wonder if I needed someone else?
<baptistemm> perhaps someone here could do that?
<seb128> I'm not sure, I didn't sponsor enough of your updates to say
<baptistemm> at least you fixed some garbage of mine :)
<seb128> right, which make me think you are sometime not careful enough ;-)
<seb128> let's maybe wait next cycle
<pitti> seb128: thanks for subscribing me to all the volume handling bugs (in nautilus, etc.)
 * pitti can leech from seb128's awesome bug triaging and concentrate on the ones that he can help with
<seb128> pitti, is that really welcome or do you want me to stop doing that? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no, I'm serious
<seb128> good
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> I don't find enough time to read all the gvfs etc. bugs myself
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> ok, I finished email backlog before lunch today
<seb128> pitti, I didn't see your new comment on bug #559723 and reassign to udisks, do you want me to reassign it back?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559723 in udisks ""phantom" audio cd" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559723
<seb128> pitti, the udisks log seems boggus some thousand tracks and 96 audio ones too
<pitti> seb128: it's probably udev, let me look
<pitti> seb128: ah; I'll wait for his udev log and cdrom_id output, and reassign to udev if appropriate
<pitti> udisks is fine for now
<seb128> ok good
 * pitti -> doctor and lunch, bbl
<seb128> hum, lunch!
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson: do you have some progress on bug 536766?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536766 in gnome-user-share "Personal file sharing preferences dialog does not offer to install needed packages" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536766
<didrocks> pitti: see you
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy
<vish> didrocks: hi , re: the cheese apport hook. the log file now attaches as a .log or still a .log.gz ?  [last i heard nigel was having trouble getting that done..]
<didrocks> vish: hey, from the source it's a .log now, but I'll have to check again once the crash will be fixed :)
<vish> didrocks: ah, then probably not , lp does the compression :(   iirc , he mentioned he would work on it again to fix that part for Maverick
<didrocks> vish: ok, maybe we can keep it that way for lucid, even if it's not nice for us to get that and see for maverick with LP guys (having an apport hook is still better than nothing)
<vish> yup :)
<ia> hello. maybe could anyone take a look, please, at #524938 and at some rationale, why this package should be fixed, not removed - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libopensync-plugin-syncml/+bug/524938/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524938 in libopensync-plugin-syncml "Remove binary "opensync-plugin-syncml" from lucid" [Undecided,New]
<gicmo> seb128: hi hi
<seb128> hey gicmo!
<seb128> how are you?
<gicmo> pretty good
<gicmo> in Munich at the University
<gicmo> you will be pleased to know that everybody here uses ubuntu
<gicmo> ;-)
<seb128> gicmo, waouh!
<seb128> gicmo, when is the gsetting hackfest?
<gicmo> seb128, this week, coulnd't make it, but will be helping out remotely on Wed, Thur, Fr.
<seb128> gicmo, oh ok
<gicmo> seb128: I hope lucid comes out on time, here everything is on hardy and is eager to upgrade to next LTS
<seb128> gicmo, Ubuntu is like GNOME, it's always out on time ;-)
<ogra> now why did i read "of" instead of "on" above
<gicmo> seb128: hehe ;-)
<gicmo> ogra: heh freudian reading error?
<gicmo> (-:
<seb128> gicmo, Ubuntu is like GNOME, it's always out on time ;-)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gicmo, sorry, focus issue
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<kenvandine> pitti, seb128: a recommends should be enough to pull something onto the CD right?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> and good morning
<pitti> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> pitti, python-indicate isn't on the CD but is a recommends
<seb128> if the something is not in universe...
<kenvandine> un oh
<kenvandine> damn
<kenvandine> pitti, can that get promoted?
<pitti> kenvandine: technically yes; practically, why?
 * pitti waves with FF
<kenvandine> cause the "setup broadcast accounts" in the message menu never goes away
<kenvandine> unless that gets installed
 * kenvandine doesn't know how nobody (including me) noticed this yet!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, perhaps because desktopcouch has never succeeded in synching your gwibber account data without crashing
<kenvandine> hahaha
<kenvandine> true that
<rickspencer3> so no one has been able to test the SFTS experience
<rickspencer3> ^not kidding actually
<rickspencer3> I wanted to talk about this today
<kenvandine> now that desktopcouch actually works out of the box :)
<pitti> kenvandine: perhaps it should be a depends then?
<rickspencer3> over the whole weekend on my netbook, desktopcouch never succeeded in copying down all of my databases
<kenvandine> pitti, i guess your right
<kenvandine> since the messaging indicator kind  of goes screwy without it
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, eek
<kenvandine> got logs?
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [High,Triaged]
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, this seems rather widespread
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<kenvandine> yeah, that one
<rickspencer3> is there a way for me to see what couch databases are in the cloud atm?
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, sort of
<rickspencer3> anyway, SFTS will never work if the desktopcouch just crashes after it starts up
<kenvandine> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<kenvandine> download that script
<kenvandine> you can query your dbs directly in the cloud with that
<kenvandine> but... it currently doesn't list your dbs
<kenvandine> if you know the names, you can just hit each one
<kenvandine> also look at your replication log
<rickspencer3> bug #528728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528728 in totem "Totem BBC plugin cannot connect" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528728
<huats> hello everyone
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, I'll look into that later today
<rickspencer3> in the meantime, what is the status of getting run_couchdb fixed before we, you know, release?
<kenvandine> i think that is one of the bugs chad thinks is fixed and is looking for testers for
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, willing to test from a ppa?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> let me get the details and confirm he thinks this is related
 * kenvandine thinks he should comment to that affect on the bug
<rickspencer3> did pitti ack adding python-indicate as a depends?
<pitti> it needs a MIR first
<kenvandine> i think since he suggested it :)
<kenvandine> pitti, the source is already main
<pitti> but if it's really necessary for correct funcionality, it should be a depends, yes
<kenvandine> it comes from libindicate
<pitti> ah
 * pitti promotes then
<kenvandine> so no MIR
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i'll add as a depends anyway
<kenvandine> technically gwibber works, but it breaks the experience for messaging menu
<pitti> kenvandine: no, the source is indicate-python
<kenvandine> oh?
<kenvandine> damn
 * kenvandine thought that was built from the same source
<kenvandine> ok, i'll get an MIR together
<kenvandine> next cycle we should merge that inline with libindicate :)
<kenvandine> then tedg doesn't forget about it... and learns to love python
<tedg> kenvandine: If you can fix indicator-application so it builds twice from the same build, I'd love python more :)
<tedg> For Maverick will we be able to just use the GIR file for Python?
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> anything that uses GIR doesn't build for me now... :)
 * tedg wants that so bad.  This building multiple Python versions stuff is *so* stupid.
<kenvandine> pitti, bug 561508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561508 in indicate-python "[MIR] indicate-python" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561508
<coffeedude> Hey pitti.  Is there anyway to manage bugs assigned to a package (i.e. likewise-open) without joining bug squad?  Things like importance, won't fix, etc...  no rush.  Just curious,
<kenvandine> tedg, in reality we can drop that for now
<kenvandine> since we only care for one version... it was an issue in karmic for some reason
 * kenvandine can't recall
<kenvandine> tedg, but yes, if we can get GIR stuff instead... yay!
<tedg> kenvandine: I think we can.  The Python GIR hackfest is this week, eh?
<pitti> coffeedude: for upstream tasks you should already be able to; but for Ubuntnu packages you need to be in bug squad, I think; can you please talk to bdmurray or pedro to add you?
<coffeedude> pitti, Will do.  Thanks.
<popey> kenvandine: are you working on proxy support for gwibber for lucid?
<kenvandine> popey, no :(
<popey> :(
<kenvandine> we have a patch adding libproxy support, but it requires a newer libproxy that is in lucid
<kenvandine> and it is too late to update something like that
<popey> when I start gwibber behind a proxy I get apport crashes for gwibber, gwibber-service and desktop-couch immediately
<kenvandine> popey, it will go in real soon though for lucid+1
<kenvandine> popey, humm... crashes?
<popey> not even an SRU?
<popey> yup
<popey> barfaroony
<kenvandine> popey, it is a pretty big jump, libproxy 0.2.3 to 0.4.0
<kenvandine> should break anything, but might require some rebuilds
<kenvandine> popey, we will upload the newer libproxy to the gwibber ppa though for folks using the newer gwibber
<seb128> we might want to consider the new libproxy
<kenvandine> seb128, oh?
<seb128> it's late but not used by a lot of things
<kenvandine> i would love to update it
<seb128> telepathy guys raised the issue
<seb128> the version we have is year old and buggy
<kenvandine> libsoup-gnome2.4-1
<seb128> I wanted to maybe raise it tomorrow in the meeting or discuss it with pitti later when he's done dealing with lucid breakages
<kenvandine> is the only thing that concerned me
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> seb128, if you can get that updated... i'll fix the proxy issue and make a ton of people happy :)
<popey> +1 :)
<seb128> the proxy part is probably not used frequently in normal desktop use
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, and the developers said there is no real api breakages, just additions
<kenvandine> with one exception, i think something no longer returns NULL when it used to
<seb128> kenvandine, is the proxy code used transparently by any libsoup client or is that something you need to use specifically?
<kenvandine> i need specifically
<kenvandine> for gwibber
<kenvandine> to do anything useful for proxy support in gwibber, we need 0.4.x
<seb128> well the context was rather to evaluate how much impact it can have on libsoup users
<seb128> ie if it's an opt in and gvfs etc don't use it it has pretty low chance to break anything
<seb128> it = the update
<nigelb> pitti, is there something wrong with the apport.hookutils.attach_hardware code?  I get a traceback while running a hook
<nigelb> didrocks, looking at your comments.  It has something to do with ^
<pitti> nigelb: I need some more details about that (like the backtrace) before I can answer. It generally works fine
<nigelb> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/542091/comments/15
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542091 in cheese "Add apport hook for cheese" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nigelb> I did see it when I tested my self, but ignored it then
<pitti> nigelb: ah, you aren't supposed to use the return value (it's None)
<pitti> nigelb: just call attach_hardware(repoert)
<pitti> it modifies report in-place
<nigelb> ah, my mistake then, sorry :)
 * pitti sighs -- 4:30 PM, and I still didn't catch up on mail
<rickspencer3> pitti, cntrl-A, Delete
<rickspencer3> ;)
<nigelb> rickspencer3, that works sometimes :D
<pitti> rickspencer3: you mean T . <CR> d  ? :-)
<nigelb> pitti, sigh, i'm still doing something wrong.  another traceback http://paste.ubuntu.com/413148/
<pitti> nigelb: symb['add_info'](self)
<pitti> ?
<pitti> nigelb: what's that supposed to do? can you please show me the entire code?
<nigelb> yup
<pitti> oh, hang on
<pitti> that's apport's code, nevermind
<nigelb> well, the hook is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/413150/
<pitti> nigelb: your add_info() function needs to take one or two arguments
<pitti> nigelb: that looks alright, hmm
<pitti> apport.hookutils.attach_hardware("HardwareInformation")
<pitti> nigelb: the argument needs to be report, not a string
<nigelb> just say (report)?
<pitti> yes
<nigelb> oh
 * nigelb hugs pitti 
<nigelb> thank you, it works fine now :)
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> dpm, hey there
<seb128> dpm, could you look at bug #561535 and see if we need to email translators, how many strings that will break, if we can get the karmic ones used again there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561535 in gcalctool "gcalctool shows almost many untranslated strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561535
<dpm> heya seb128, looking...
<seb128> dpm, gcalctool went back to the karmic version
<seb128> dpm, the new rewrite one was not ready on time for lucid
<dpm> seb128, I think we should be fine: the template and translations were imported 2 days ago, many languages are already translated from upstream and some others were completed on the day of the upload or shortly after. I'll send a quick heads up e-mail to translators, but I think the only issue here is that the language packs with the karmic strings have not yet been released
<seb128> dpm, ok excellent, thanks for checking!
<nigelb> didrocks, got the new debdiff in, should fix all issues :)
<didrocks> nigelb: I just need the new apport hook as I've integrated the .install and changelog file, but I can extract it from the debdiff
<nigelb> didrocks, arg.  I seem to do all sorts of wrong stuff today :(
<Nafai> good morning
<seb128> does anybody know how the default dictionnary to use is set?
<seb128> dpm, ^?
<dpm> seb128, I'm afraid I don't, but I could investigate.
<seb128> I would be curious if it's buggy for other people too
<seb128> I get english selected there on new french installs
<seb128> in empathy or evolution for example
<milanbv> would anybody be OK to prepare a SRU to Karmic at some point to fix bug 490093?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490093 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin] Password is reset to old value when it's been changed by running about-me" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490093
<milanbv> I don't think the fix would be hard, I can provide a patch
<czajkowski> seb128: any idea why when i start my machine up, all main header bars are missing from any application or terminal and i need to run compiz --remove to get things back
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would you mind removing mozilla-noscript from the archive?
<pitti> not at all
<pitti> chrisccoulson: blacklist as well, I suppose?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes, please
 * pitti slaughers
<pitti> "slaughters"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: Qapla'
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: are you going to remove greasemonkey too? :)
<pitti> argh, so much trouble with CDs
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<chrisccoulson> i had to google what "Qapla'" meant there ;)
<nigelbabu> chrisccoulson, tsk tsk, you dont speak klingon?
<chrisccoulson> nigelbabu, clearly not ;)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, there are no plans to remove greasemonkey, how come?
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: I had to google it the other day when pitti used the word as well :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I got scared - noscript was yet another big extension :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: btw. could you take a look at bug 538580 when you have some spare time, before the final freeze? last time I've asked you to do that hopefully ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538580 in transmission "transmission hangs everytime i add a torrent" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538580
<Nafai> lunching
<rickspencer3> Nafai any news on that Bluetooth indicator bug?
<Sarvatt> anyone familiar with compiz that has an idea why this might be happening? there is a check for the max texture size on startup, and for people with a 2048x2048 max that are using one 2048xwhatever monitor it is starting with a black screen unless they reduce the size to 2047. people with 2 monitors aren't affected and a 2048 virtual works in that case but of course we just changed compiz so it wont start with if the requested texture size
<Sarvatt> is >= the max instead of just > because of the single monitor people being unable to even start up so 2 1024x768 monitors doesn't work anymore
<Sarvatt> it's like something is padding the size by 1 pixel just in the single monitor case
<didrocks> seb128: for the "Using space key…" in gnome-keyboard-properties, the setting is common to any keyboard layout. It's just a gconf key (/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/options). I think we should add the default in the installer if keyboard layout == oss, sounds right?
<didrocks> seb128: not really sure how to deal with that properly as I guess we want that gconf option (set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/options to [nbsp nbsp:none]) only with oss layout to avoid regression?
<didrocks> seb128: I have maybe another way to obtain the same result, but only for oss layout. I'll give it a test tomorrow. Don't bother right now :)
<seb128> didrocks, re, ok, let's talk about that tomorrow but no gconf tweaking for this one ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, new installs only will do or let's change the oss definition
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, there is another solution changing the oss layout… but upstream don't want to change it
<seb128> didrocks, well upstream is upstream, they might have different opinions or consider different userbases ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I'm still finishing the whole reading to ensure I understand to pros and the cons and will give you a summary tomorrow :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I think I would look for the bugs about switching to oss by default too on launchpad
<seb128> and maybe comment on this one about the issue and asking for opinion
<didrocks> seb128: "to oss" to other layout than oss, you mean?
<seb128> seems some people knew about layouts and cared about the change they might have an useful opinion on how to get what we want
<seb128> oss is the default now no?
<didrocks> right
<seb128> ok, so "to oss"
<seb128> we add some discussion over what should be default for french, it used to be non-oss
<seb128> we did switch because some people argued for a while on it and cared about the change
<seb128> there is a bug which has been marked fixed on xkeyboard-config I think
<seb128> the bug is on launchpad for sure, I'm not sure about xkeyboard-config
<didrocks> I remember it wasn't oss at some point. I was thinking you told that there were a bug about choosing another layout than oss by default right now
<seb128> I think the discussion was about having access to non secable spaces by default
<seb128> oh no
<seb128> I say let's comment on the bug where people arguing that we should have oss by then
<seb128> they might still read comments on the bug
<didrocks> good idea
<seb128> let's tell them that we consider switching back or doing changes because of this issue
<didrocks> layout are hell. I just use … and €, but nothing more :)
<seb128> I know there was people on this bug which fixed issue with oss to unblock the change
<seb128> they might have an idea on what are nice options to fix this space issue
<didrocks> they switch include "nbsp(level4nl)" to include "nbsp(level4n)"
<didrocks> I tried and it works
<didrocks> it's related to a change in 2008 by cjwatson
<seb128> could be a good idea to ping Colin tomorrow too
<didrocks> because non breakable space was available at that time at runlevel 5 (Right Ctrl)
<seb128> just to know if he has an opinion on the topic
<didrocks> it broke a lot of apps like virtualbox
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> and that's when upstream change it because of this to level4nl
<didrocks> (cf https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9529#c27)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 9529 in General "Opinions on nobreakspace / narrow nobreakspace handling" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> could be a good idea to speak to Sergey about the issue too
<seb128> he's svu on the GNOME IRC
<didrocks> oh ok, so, let's take care about that tomorrow?
<didrocks> I'll finish to understand exactly the difference between level4n and level4nl first
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you should call it a day
<seb128> (I'm just back from sport, good to have a break, I hope you got one as well ;-)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, get a chance to test desktopcouch from that ppa?
<didrocks> sure, I'm sure triaging bugs, reading email, and some bug report hunting for this keyboard mess :)
<didrocks> just doing one restart and then, it'll be enough for today
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy your shower/dinner if you didn't have it yet
<didrocks> ok, restarting now and test. Won't reconnect before tomorrow, enjoy your evening everyone
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<seb128> kenvandine, we have a bug in the empathy ubuntu theme which makes texts with new lines to not be displayed, have you seen it?
<kenvandine> no... /me tests
<seb128> kenvandine, who is working on the theme and can it be fixed for lucid?
<kenvandine> i can track him down
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> so i can just a return in the message?
<kenvandine> like shift-enter or something?
<seb128> right, shift-enter
<kenvandine> seb128, is there a bug filed?
<seb128> bug #
<seb128> bug #546338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546338 in empathy "receiving messages containing a newline do not show with the ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546338
<seb128> 546338
<seb128> gra, sorry
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> showing up for me
<seb128> it's happening in all protocols apparently and in the notification bubble
<seb128> but not in the discussion log
<seb128> the bug has screenshots
<kenvandine> humm.... looked fine for me in notify-osd and in the chat
<kenvandine> oh... he said it works for him in gtalk
<kenvandine> but doesn't work in MSN
<seb128> nor yahoo
<seb128> nor googletalk
<kenvandine> look at comment #4
<kenvandine> yeah... clearly working for me with jabber and gtalk
 * kenvandine tries msn
<kenvandine> seb128, do you have a MSN account?
 * kenvandine has no contacts online in MSN and only one MSN account :)
<kenvandine> makes it hard to test
<Nafai> rickspencer3: Sorry I missed you earlier.  I think I may pull ted in for help in a bit because it seems to be related to the app indicator libraries
<seb128> kenvandine, nop
<kenvandine> nm... i found a test account i had
<seb128> cool
<Nafai> kenvandine: I have a MSN account if you need help as well
<kenvandine> working for me with msn as well
<kenvandine> Nafai, can you try to reproduce bug 546338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546338 in empathy "receiving messages containing a newline do not show with the ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546338
<kenvandine> ?
<Nafai> sure, let me look
<Nafai> kenvandine: If I understand correctly, I need to have the "Ubuntu" theme selected in Empathy?
<kenvandine> Nafai, yes
<kenvandine> and hit shift-enter to insert a new line
<Nafai> ok, trying
<kenvandine> i just commented and posted a screenshot
<kenvandine> maybe i am miss-understanding the problem... it seems to work fine to me
<Nafai> yeah, me either, between two google talk accounts
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> can you comment on the bug as well?
<seb128> Nafai, google talk was listed as working on the bug though?
<seb128> kenvandine, Nafai: thanks for trying, good to see it's not happening to every user
 * Nafai rereads
<Nafai> ah, I didn't read the whole comment thread
<kenvandine> in one comment... but i tested with MSN as well and it worked
 * kenvandine tries using the same characters they used in the screenshot
<seb128> ccheney, no, this font issue is not a gnome-control-center bug, g-c-c only writes a gconf key it doesn't apply any settings
<kenvandine> ok, that worked too
<seb128> ccheney, gnome-settings-daemon is what apply the xsettings if that's what you meant there, and gtk software react to the change correctly which means the setting is set
<ccheney> seb128: yea must be g-s-d but at least with respect to font filtering g-s-d was not setting it properly, the rest of gnome worked right but anything relying on it setting it in xsettings did not work, including OOo
<ccheney> seb128: the part about font filtering last year i verified myself
<ccheney> with debugging set for g-s-d etc
<seb128> ccheney, did you open a bug about this issue with your debugging infos?
<ccheney> i just forgot what part of gnome to reassign it to so set it back to what it was before being assigned to OOo
<seb128> ccheney, is that a dynamic update issue or still wrong after restart openoffice or the session?
<ccheney> seb128: yea should still be in launchpad somewhere, and if i remember correctly was opened upstream as well, i was working with asac about it at the time
<ccheney> it was an issue with the filtering that it would set the right option in xsettings and then set the old setting back again as some sort of weird race, i don't remember the exact details now
<seb128> we have a patch from asac for fixing filtering not working in openoffice
<ccheney> after restarting gnome it would work
<seb128> it's still in lucid
 * kenvandine has to head out... good night all !
<seb128> 'night kenvandine
<ccheney> seb128: iirc there were two separate issues
<seb128> right, there was the filtering one that asac fixed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to disable the gnome-user-share nautilus bar? i'm not going to have time to fix it so that it hides when there are no bluetooth devices
<ccheney> seb128: the thing asac fixed in the patch afaicr was something different than the race
<seb128> and I think you said by then that g-s-d was applying several times the settings
<seb128> chrisccoulson: what do you think?
<ccheney> seb128: yea it would apply settings several times but would generally end up with the last setting being the wrong one, if you restarted gnome it would work ok as long as you didn't try changing it again
<ccheney> seb128: which was what i was referring to, as to not being sure if the font selection issue might be the same thing
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not too bothered either way, but i suppose it's confusing for users that have no bluetooth hardware
<chrisccoulson> i'm just not sure i'll have time to fix it properly before final freeze ;)
<ccheney> seb128: the user said it was happening in more than just OOo which was why i thought it might be related to the race
<seb128> k
<seb128> ccheney, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you think the bar is useful?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: (I would vote for just not shipping it in lucid but I don't want to force my opinion)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's useful for discovering that bluetooth sharing exists
<chrisccoulson> but it wouldn't be a regression in functionality if we didn't ship it
<seb128> I think it has potential to be confusing over useful
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, i will disable that for lucid later then
<seb128> seems the sort of feature which can wait next cycle
<chrisccoulson> and fix it properly next cycle :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> that would be my opinion
<seb128> to discover the feature is one thing
<seb128> having to have a buggy bar staying after you discovered it is another ;-)
<seb128> ie it will be a bit harder to find the option but I think people can figure from internet documentation or the capplet
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully
<chrisccoulson> ok, i will sort that later. thanks
<ccheney> seb128: probably setting the xsetting by hand (not sure how to do that myself) would reveal if the problem is in the apps or in g-s-d
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks
<ccheney> seb128: iirc that was how we found the issue with the filtering not getting set right
<seb128> ccheney, do you know a way to set xsettings by hand?
<ccheney> seb128: iirc there was some way but i forgot how
<ccheney> seb128: iirc its a command line app you can make adjustments with
<ccheney> seb128: probably bryceh would know :)
<seb128> I've asked details on the bug to know if it works after restarting the software or the session
<ccheney> ok
<seb128> I don't really care about things not working dynamically if they work after restart
<ccheney> seb128: yea reassign back to me if it still is broken after restarting gnome
<seb128> it's still a bug but not one which should annoy users every day
<ccheney> i can dig into it further if that is the caes
<ccheney> er case
<seb128> ok
<bryceh> xsettings?  dunno what that is
<chrisccoulson> i don't think you can make adjustments to xsettings by hand (not whilst g-s-d is running anyway)
<chrisccoulson> only one app can own the selection
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i used something to view the settings and iirc changed them using it too
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, strange. g-s-d exits when it loses the selection
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: well changed them in a terminal and then launched OOo from that and iirc it inherited it
<chrisccoulson> are you sure that's xsettings and not xrdb?
<ccheney> oh yea i forgot what i used
<ccheney> it was xrdb
<ccheney> sorry for the confusion on my part
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's possible :)
<ccheney> so is there something else that sets options like that called xsettings also?
<ccheney> the bug report was about setting the font in g-c-c and it not being used by OOo and several other non-gnome apps
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<RAOF> Goood morning.
<Nafai> morning guys
<RAOF> And a fine afternoon to you too, I trust.
<RAOF> :)
<Nafai> yes, not too bad
 * TheMuso is loving this morning, coolest one we have had in a while. :)
<rickspencer3> Hi RAOF
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good morning!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-13
<rickspencer3> Hi TheMuso, nice break in the weather, huh?
<rickspencer3> I guess since it's warming up here it must be cooling down for you
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Indeed, and I am looking forward to it.
<rickspencer3> right
<TheMuso> There is nothign better than a cool fresh morning for exercise.
<rickspencer3> because it cools down for you to what i heats up to for us in Seattle
<rickspencer3>  ;)
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> break time for me
<RAOF> I'm looking forward to some properly cold winter.
<rickspencer3> be back later for some hacking
<RAOF> Frost and such.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah that is nice. When I lived on the mountains, winter quite often like that.
<TheMuso> Sometimes the temperature in a day didn't get above 5 degrees.
<RAOF> It makes hot showers that much more satisfying!
<TheMuso> RAOF: yeah that too.
<TheMuso> bryceh, RAOF, we can now reinstate nouveau package as a dep of xorg for powerpc. The kernel has the drm module, and users say it works, and there is room on the disks.
<RAOF> Hurray!
<bryceh> TheMuso, nice
<baptistemm> bonjour
<pitti> Good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> bonjour baptistemm
<pitti> hey czajkowski
<seb128> guten tag piti
<seb128> pitti even
<seb128> session restart brb
<seb128> re
<czajkowski> ara: do you know of a bug that has been logged where the rows for your other desktops are now in a column all squsihed up in your bottom panel ?
<seb128> pitti, I've an appointement in half an hour so don't worry if I'm not around until 10:30
<ara> czajkowski, no
<pitti> seb128: and I was just going to get the whip out to make you fix bugs even faster!
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, can I recommend using the whip on robert_ancell while I'm not there? ;-)
<pitti> oh, hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry could not resist seeing you are still around :p
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey btw ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
 * ccheney should probably go to bed, so he can be up in the morning, heh
<robert_ancell> loosing my mind trying to track down this gdm bug...
<pitti> ccheney: sleep well!
<pitti> seb128: phew, lucid retracers are finally tame
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<seb128> ok, I've to run
<seb128> be back in 1.5h
 * ccheney has OOo ready except for waiting on ARM patch from NCommander and finishing the oracle copyright L10n stuff
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks, how are you?
<pitti> robert_ancell: does the design team actually know about reviewing simple-scan? (it's one of the three last WIs for lucid)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm good, thanks. Trying to enjoy some nice walk in the early morning :)
<didrocks> pitti: and you?
<pitti> robert_ancell: but since it's quite independent from the release cycle, I'm also happy to postpone it
<pitti> didrocks: oh, yay for fresh air :) I'm great, thanks
 * didrocks just killed the first troll of the day in the ubuntu-fr forum. Can work now :)
<baptistemm> hi pitti, seb128, didrocks robert_ancell & others :)
<didrocks> hey baptistemm, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'd just postpone/cancel it.  I asked Ivanka/Ayatana a while ago but they didn't seem interested/had time
<robert_ancell> (in anycase it is too late for any UI changes)
<baptistemm> well, I motivated to improve the bluetooth stack for ubuntu
<baptistemm> but my day-to-day job is deceiving me in some parts
<pitti> robert_ancell: ack
<didrocks> baptistemm: what do you work on at orange?
<baptistemm> didrocks, on the applicative side of the system, I do my best to integrate applications from developpers
<didrocks> baptistemm: oh, I know someone who is doing the same for sfr :)
<baptistemm> I manage the servers which provide the answers from the search engine
<baptistemm> http://www.lemoteur.fr/S/voila?profil=lemoteur&bhv=web_fr&rtype=kw&rdata=ubuntu
<baptistemm> mind the wornderful url :/
<didrocks> baptistemm: do you have a lot of requests in those internal search engine? I always wonders if people are using this…
<baptistemm> lot of orange.fr subcribers I guess
<didrocks> oki
<chrisccoulson_> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson_
<chrisccoulson_> hey pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson_
<chrisccoulson_> hey didrocks_
<chrisccoulson_> **didrocks
<didrocks> No, I'm not a pointer :p
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<chrisccoulson_> you're a pointer to an array ;)
<chrisccoulson_> how are you anyway?
<chrisccoulson_> does anyone want to update epiphany to 2.30?
<seb128> re
<chrisccoulson_> hey seb128, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson_: I'm fine, thanks, you? ;)
<seb128> why doctors always have to be late
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson_, didrocks
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I'm good thanks
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> epiphany -> can't we sync from debian?
<chrisccoulson_> didrocks - yeah, good thanks. it's nice and sunny outside today :)
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - we can, would you be able to do that?
<chrisccoulson_> (we won't be able to sync once i've changed the search URL though :( )
<seb128> I can do that but if you have a change to do just take the debian version do it and upload
<chrisccoulson_> heh, yeah, that would make more sense actually ;)
 * chrisccoulson_ needs more coffee
<seb128> lol
<seb128> coffee!
<didrocks> it seems that seb128 has some keyword, like "coffee", "lunch" which makes him react :)
<chrisccoulson_> heh
<seb128> didrocks, you know me!
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> didrocks, I see that now that you are done with the trial period you start showing less respect to people there :p
<didrocks> oh! nothing related :p
<james_w> hello desktop team
<RAOF> Hell, bzr hero.
<seb128> hey james_w
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> hey james_w
<chrisccoulson_> hey james_w
<chrisccoulson_> hey RAOF
<seb128> RAOF, hey, did you have a fix for f-spot export to directory crashing?
<james_w> seb128: good thanks, you?
<seb128> RAOF, did you get that in lucid?
<seb128> james_w, I'm good thanks
<RAOF> seb128: Yes, and yes.
<seb128> RAOF, ok, I read a similar bug report yesterday so I was wondering
<seb128> it's probably a different issue
<RAOF> It might be the same one; I only uploaded today.
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> I didn't read emails from the night yet
<RAOF> Why does git suck so hard?!@
<chrisccoulson_> hmmm, i've got no idea where epiphany is getting it's default search URL from :-/
<seb128> you can ask on irc.gnome.org #epiphany
<seb128> they are nicely and reply to questions usually
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - thanks, i will try on there
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, do you know if there is any reason why onboard entries are not masked by default in lucid?
<seb128> tseliot, hi
<tseliot> hi seb128
<seb128> tseliot, bug #553200 seems an annoying one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553200 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "Mouse and keyboard stop working after selecting user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553200
<tseliot> let me check
<seb128> tseliot, not sure if it's a known issue?
<tseliot> seb128: to be honest, I'm not really sure about what's happening. I can ask Nvidia
<seb128> tseliot, ok, I just wanted to make sure you know about it since it seems to affect quite some users
<seb128> tseliot, if you could ask for some details on the bug if extra infos would be useful or ask nvidia that would be nice
<seb128> tseliot, just at least to let those users know that somebody is looking at the issue
<tseliot> seb128: thanks for bringing this to my attention. I think the nvidia-bug-report.log that one user attached should be enough but I'll let you know if upstream needs something more
<seb128> tseliot, thanks!
<tseliot> and of course I'll deal with this bug report too ;)
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> fantastic, Xorg crashes when i switched to the guest session
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: with what driver?
<chrisccoulson> tseliot, intel
<tseliot> ouch
<tseliot> did you get a backtrace in the log?
 * hyperair wonders what happened to the flying toasters screensaver from ages back
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - there's no trace, but there is this:
<chrisccoulson> Failed to submit batchbuffer: Bad file descriptor
<hyperair> oh nevermind, it's still around
<andreasn> mpt, are you looking for more bluetooth stories?
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: I think "Failed to submit batchbuffer" is a known issue
<mpt> andreasn, sure, reply to ayatana@ or the OMG Ubuntu discussion or the Ubuntu Forums thread, whichever's most convenient
<andreasn> all right
<baptistemm> andreasn, what is you problem with blueooth?
<andreasn> baptistemm, none at all. It works great
<chrisccoulson> tseliot, yeah, i think i recall that too
<andreasn> baptistemm, but mpt wanted feedback on what bluetooth devices people use and how they use the bluetooth panel menu
 * tseliot nods
<andreasn> baptistemm, so I thought I might as well provide some data
<baptistemm> I be interested to have a set of reliable  people with various bluetooth devices that could give me feedback for each bluetooth upgrade
<baptistemm> :)
<baptistemm> I just own a phone and a audio gateway, so It's hard to test
<andreasn> I own a phone, a headset and a wacom tablet
<baptistemm> ohwwwww
<baptistemm> andreasn, what version are you running?
<baptistemm> of ubuntu I meant
<andreasn> of ubuntu? the current stable one. The Koala?
<baptistemm> okay
<seb128> baptistemm, I can do bluetooth testing too
<seb128> I've some devices
<andreasn> baptistemm, I would be more than happy to help you out
<baptistemm> hmm, my X seesion crashed, nice
<baptistemm> I guess something in the nvidia driver went wrong
<baptistemm> seb128, okay I'll ping next time to provide feedback :)
<TheMuso> seb128: No I don't, other than someone requested that they be shown. I would have to check the changelogs/bugs to be sure.
<baptistemm> is Steve Kowalik comes here? he is administrator of ~bluetooth but seems he didn't response to membership approval request
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'm officially confused about where epiphany is getting it's search URL from :-/
<chrisccoulson> asac - any ideas?
<seb128> TheMuso, it's adding a category do you think we should keep those or comment them back as there were?
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, If I refer to an old epi bug, I would say embed/ephy-web-view.c
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, effective_url = g_strdup_printf (_("http://www.google.com/search?q=%s&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8"), url);
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, http://git.gnome.org/browse/epiphany/tree/embed/ephy-web-view.c#n2031
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm, thanks. the bit that confuses me is the URL ends up with a load of extra fields, and i don't know where they come from
<chrisccoulson> eg, client=safari
<baptistemm> libsoup?
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, ah it can be set in gconf too, there is a "url_search = eel_gconf_get_string (CONF_URL_SEARCH);"
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm wondering if i can override it
<chrisccoulson> one second
<TheMuso> seb128: I think we need to have all a11y tools behaving the same in terms of visibility of icons in the menu. I'll have a look tomorrow, and change it if there wasn't a good reason given somewhere as to why they are visible.
<seb128> TheMuso, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - ok, overriding it in gconf works. i'd still like to try and figure out where it's getting client=safari from though
<seb128> you might want to follow up in #epiphany about that too
<seb128> though some of the main hackers are not online right now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i tried asking in there
<seb128> if it's only a gconf key to set we might want to set it in a different source
<seb128> ie ubuntu-artwork
<seb128> so we can keep epiphany-webkit in sync
<seb128> I think that's what we do now for the default webpage
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly. i don't mind
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - am i ok to just go ahead and upload ubuntu-artwork with the change? (i just checked, and we are setting the default homepage there too)
<seb128> I think it's maintained by the artwork team in bzr so maybe let them know that you uploaded if you don't have write access there but yeah you can upload otherwise
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, i need to change epiphany anyway, as there is a bookmark URL in default-bookmarks.rdf that i need to change too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> ara, hey, I commented on your wikipage now
<ara> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> np!
<vish> seb128: hi.. could you do an update for humanity?  lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release
<seb128> vish, hi, ok, will do
<vish> seb128: thanks...
<vish> hopefully the last, if the design team doesnt change their minds again ;p
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> didrocks, still editing the wiki? your lock expired
<seb128> didrocks, ie can I do my changes now?
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, I didn't release it, you can do your changes
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I was thinking I had the time to finish it, but of course, had been sidetrack ;)
<seb128> didrocks, I copied my changes so you can edit it again if needed ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> pitti, there? I would like to discuss updated your libproxy version
<seb128> pitti, it's quite a late change and the update is non trivial but the version we have is year old, buggy and not used by lot of components
<pitti> hi seb128
<pitti> seb128: (sorry, knee-deep in CD troubles)
<pitti> seb128: "my" libproxy version?
<pitti> seb128: in fact, it seems that the only rdepends is libsoup-gnome2.4-1?
<seb128> pitti, our
<seb128> pitti, right
<pitti> this is used by a lot of packages, though
<seb128> pitti, well lot of those don't use a soup_proxy though
<seb128> pitti, and the new libproxy is in debian testing and fedora
<seb128> pitti, upstream consider the lucid one so outdated and buggy that it can't be used
<pitti> seb128: do we need it for somethign in particular?
<seb128> pitti, telepathy crashes with ours, gwibber doesn't work
<pitti> that seems like a good reason
<seb128> pitti, telepathy-butterfly crashes when trying to use proxies with our version
<seb128> and gwibber just don't work with proxy right now in lucid because it requires a newer version
<pitti> seb128: do we have bugs about it? i. e. people we can ask to test a new version in lucid?
<pitti> seb128: it seems okay to me to upgrade
<seb128> pitti, not really, we don't turn those options on due to this
<seb128> pitti, should I do the update in the ubuntu-desktop ppa?
<pitti> ah
<seb128> we can ask during the meeting today to have everybody to install the update
<seb128> and upload to lucid tomorrow if nothing breaks?
<pitti> seb128: does it change ABI/API?
<seb128> no
<pitti> seb128: I think upload it right away then
<seb128> ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: and perhaps put proxy-enabled telepathy/gwibber into desktop PPA and ask folks to test?
<seb128> seems a good plan, will do that
<seb128> I want to get the lib updated at least
<seb128> will make easier to have things built on lucid which all proxy use
<seb128> even if those changes don't land in lucid
<seb128> it will make backports easier
<pitti> right
<seb128> we will just have to backport softwares
<seb128> not system libraries
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<staz> seb128: the problem is that it doesn't crash when it try to use proxy, it crash immediatly when trying to connect if python-libproxy is installed
<seb128> staz, well, still a good reason to have that fixed no? ;-)
<staz> an even better reason to get it fixed I would say :)
<seb128> staz, we just agreed on doing the update so it's all good
<seb128> staz, right ;-)
<staz> cool
<baptistemm> seb128, papyon update from yesterday fixed the telepathy-butterfly crashing bug at start of empathy
<seb128> baptistemm, excellent!
<seb128> baptistemm, thanks for testing
<baptistemm> you're welcome
<baptistemm> nice this bug doesn't bother me anymore :
<baptistemm> :)
<seb128> pitti, you don't know how the default dictionnary is defined by any chance?
<pitti> seb128: uh, I'm sorry, no
<seb128> pitti, that's ok, I figured I would ask in case ;-) french installations have english and french listed with english activated there
<seb128> let's debug
<seb128> pitti, did you notice bug #559894 btw?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559894 in empathy "German spellchecking does not work" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559894
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> salut seb128
<staz> baptistemm: you had the on_error bug?
<pitti> seb128: hm, I seldomly write German text these days.. I can try
 * pitti grabs some lunch first, though
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
<seb128> ok, found the french default dictionnary issue + why French is not in the list
<didrocks> seb128: sweet! where is it defined? :)
<seb128> didrocks, ls /usr/share/myspell/dicts
<seb128> there is no fr_FR
<seb128> didrocks, it uses the locale and look for a matching dictionnary there
<didrocks> oh, ok, hence the fact it reverts to default
<seb128> yes, it doesn't find a matching one
<didrocks> so, hunspell-fr will get bigger (not sure it's on the CD)
<didrocks> no, not seeded
<didrocks> oh, it's just a symlink
<seb128> didrocks, yes, they are installed in the huspell dir
<seb128> hunspell
<didrocks> good catch :)
<baptistemm> staz, on_error bug ?
<andreasn> baptistemm, the wiimote is a bluetooth device as well, right? I have one of those too.
<seb128> baptistemm, the crash you were having, the stacktrace
<baptistemm> andreasn, yep it is
<james_w> seb128: have a problem with me uploading this gnome-settings-daemon CRTC fix?
<baptistemm> andreasn, but I doubt you can do something useful with it :)
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/ubuntu/lucid/gnome-settings-daemon/CRTC-fix/+merge/22699
<andreasn> baptistemm, there is a library to use it I think, I was able to use it as a remote control
<seb128> james_w, no, quite the contrary, it's on my "list of things to look at before lucid" but the said list is a busy one so I welcome those who help there ;-)
<seb128> james_w, thanks!
<baptistemm> andreasn, ah nice
<james_w> seb128: well, I'm just building to test it, so I'm happy to take care of it. I'm also subscribed to bugs so I'll look out for regression reports.
<seb128> james_w, excellent, thank you
<james_w> seb128: has he sent it upstream do you know?
<staz> baptistemm: your butterfly bug
<james_w> ah, yes, but no review yet
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would you mind processing another removal for me please? (bug 562263)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562263 in videolink "Please remove videolink source and binaries from Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562263
<pitti> chrisccoulson: should I blacklist it, or should we wait on Debian to get it fixed (and thus synced into maverick) or removed? (I'd recommend the latter for now)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'd probably go for blacklisting it actually, as it's likely to be difficult to maintain in stable releases anyway
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, will do; can't remove packages right now, some other archive admin is currently running lp-remove-package.py
<pitti> presumably Riddell
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, no worries. thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks
<rickspencer3> that's a nice thing to see when first joining the channel in the morning ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> good morning chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> hey! robert_ancell fixed bug #532531 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532531 in gdm "No way to come back if fast user switcher is activated accidentally" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532531
<didrocks> oh it's fixed? last time he told it was driving him mad
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
 * rickspencer3 cheers for robert_ancell
<seb128> didrocks, he apparently defeated it though ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell rocks
<seb128> when do we get it back? around UDS?
<seb128> it -> him
<seb128> doh ;-)
<didrocks> that really rocks :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes, for UDS
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> good afternoon pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3, seb128: You'll kill me in a second, but I'm afraid I can't attend the meeting today :-(
<seb128> pitti, why should I be angry at not having our tech lead cracking the whip on us? ;-)
<rickspencer3> pitti, what happened? working for OEM Services already?
<rickspencer3> :)
 * seb128 still needs to collect blueprints people registered before meeting, just though about that now
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, family desperately wanting to see us again before my wife moves to Munich and I disappear for three weeks (Munich/Belgium)
<rickspencer3> pitti, that sounds good
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'll update DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus by the meeting; do you need anything else from me?
<pitti> rickspencer3: I didn't prepare a BP list, since I won't be in the desktop team anyway
<rickspencer3> pitti, no, you should enjoy your family time while you have the chance
<rickspencer3> pitti, right, no blueprints from pitti
<rickspencer3> pitti,  I was thinking about the work item tracker though
 * pitti untargets desktop-maverick-getting-rid-of-gnome then
<rickspencer3> do we need to hand that off for Lucid?
<kenvandine> hehe
<rickspencer3> I mean maverick
<rickspencer3> * pitti untargets desktop-maverick-getting-rid-of-gnome then
<rickspencer3> hehe
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm fine with keeping an eye on it
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti, I was hoping you would say that
<pitti> rickspencer3: the bulk of the work was done during lucid
<pitti> now it's just guiding people to set it up, etc.
<rickspencer3> pitti, but I'm a manager, of course I'll ask you for 1,000 "easy" changes
<rickspencer3> and then ask why you didn't your normal work done later
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'll just have to convince Pat that they won't get ANYTHING done in OEM unless/until they start using the WI tracker
<rickspencer3> and then say "you should have worked smarter, not harder"
<rickspencer3> hehe
<pitti> ok, udev upload take 2938432; /me crosses fingers that people stop complaining about broken CD handling now
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi
<rickspencer3> chad seemed pretty confident he had tackled the worst of those desktopcouch crashers
<rickspencer3> what do you think?
<rickspencer3> seb128, this crash: python2.6 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_text_layout_get_line_display()
<rickspencer3> probably shouldn't put the bug report in the Python package but rather some gtk package, right?
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's likely an app, pygtk or gtk bug yes
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> hard to say without a testcase or a valgrind log
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, one of my apps crashed
<seb128> pygtk tend to not be very pythonish and not raise exception as it should but crash on wrong use
<rickspencer3> shall I not log the bug and see if it happens again?
<seb128> rickspencer3, log the bug in any case, I'm just saying that it's hard to know exactly where is the issue for those bugs from a stacktrace though, still a bug ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, select pygtk to file it, it's a good default
<rickspencer3> k
<seb128> rickspencer3, then we can try to figure if it's really pygtk to blame
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, did you test his package?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, no
<rickspencer3> I didn't have time, and it looked like a lot of feedback
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i hadn't been able to reproduce any of those crashers, so i am not a good test case
<rickspencer3> and then I read chad's email
<rickspencer3> it looked like he was planning to land two changes in Lucid last night
<kenvandine> he didn't yet, but i hope today
<kenvandine> hey seb128, how would you feel about bumping libproxy to 0.4.0?
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure, they changed the soname and they claim they didn't break abi so I don't understand why
<kenvandine> upstream recommended that, and i think that is what is needed to use proxies with https
<seb128> I've commented on the launchpad wishlist about that
<kenvandine> yeah, i asked that question and they didn't really answer it
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> well I don't think we should take a soname change before lucid now if we don't know why they did it
<kenvandine> i am pretty sure proxies on https doesn't work in 0.3.1
<kenvandine> i'll try to get more info
<seb128> upstream often recommends to take the newest crack, it doesn't mean that's the best choice for us ;-)
<kenvandine> agreed :)
<seb128> you are welcome to do the 0.4 upgrade in a ppa for example to get it tested
<kenvandine> just they said that is what we needed for proxies over https, which many people use
<seb128> and if you try to figure why they changed the soname if they didn't break abi that would be nice
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, he bumped soname because px_proxy_factory_get_proxies() can now return NULL
<seb128> that doesn't seem to be an ABI change...
<kenvandine> yeah, he was unsure so bumped it just in case
<seb128> bah
<seb128> ok
<seb128> can you do the new version update and test it?
<seb128> it's less of a change now that we have 0.3.1 ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe... sure
<seb128> I'm busy with other things now, I need to do artwork sponsoring then I've a call and need to prepare for the meeting and register some blueprints
<kenvandine> register? i thought we just needed a list today?
<seb128> right, either list some on the wiki or create blueprints on launchpad
<seb128> it's just that I need to think about those I want to work on + review those from other people since I said I would collect those ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, ok :)
<Nafai> morning
<seb128> hey Nafai
<didrocks> good morning Nafai, how are you?
<Nafai> pretty good, just remembering about the blueprint list due today. :)
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<rickspencer3> Nafai how's the BT indicator bug going?
 * rickspencer3 breakfast
<rickspencer3> brb
<Nafai> I'm pretty darn close, last night I got some debug logging going that has narrowed things down considerably and so now I have just a couple of code paths to look at
<seb128> ok, done with testing and sessions restart
<Nafai> brb, rebooting into new kernel
<Nafai> It takes longer to start all of my applications than it does to reboot and log into Gnome now :)
<chrisccoulson> is rebooting fast for people then? i find starting up is quick, but shutting down is horrendously slow at the moment
<pitti> chrisccoulson: depends for me; sometimes the desktop hangs for some 20 seconds before it finally shuts down
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm seeing that, but i often see plymouth for some 2 minutes during shutdown
<chrisccoulson> is /tmp being cleaned on shutdown?
<seb128> reboot is okish there
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, during boot
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i wonder why mine is so slow then
<rickspencer3> Nafai could you please comment on the BT indicator bug so that folks can see that progress is being made?
<Nafai> sure, I always forget to do that.  thanks for th reminder
 * pitti waves goodbye, see you tomorrow!
<seb128> pitti, have fun, see you tomorrow!
<pitti> thanks
<rickspencer3> bye pitti
<komputes> rickspencer3: is there a meeting?
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> let's go
<seb128> hey
 * ArneGoetje waves
<Riddell> hi
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, ccheney, didrocks, kenvandine, Nafai, Riddell, seb128, tseliot
<rickspencer3> meeting time
<Nafai> o/
 * tseliot waves
 * didrocks waves
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-04-13
<ccheney> here
<rickspencer3> ccheney, hi
<rickspencer3> ready to rock?
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> lol
 * kenvandine waves
<rickspencer3> let's go
<rickspencer3> no open action from last week
<rickspencer3> let's do our normal updates, then turn it over to seb128 to lead us through blueprint discussions
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, partner update?
<kenvandine> sure
<chrisccoulson> ooh
<kenvandine> DX is doing a great job of tracking their bugs
<chrisccoulson> i nearly missed that
<kenvandine> link on the wiki
<kenvandine> looking good so far
<rickspencer3> sorry chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's ok
<kenvandine> OLS has a bunch of RC bugs we have been tracking, and since last week at least half of them have either have fixes available or are fix released
<kenvandine> but the biggest concern from OLS is desktopcouch
<kenvandine> quite a few crashers still
<kenvandine> but chad thinks most/all are fixed now but needs a release
<kenvandine> so anyone that has a good repro case for a desktopcouch crasher, please ping me
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, release today?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i think so, looks like there is one more patch being merged
<rickspencer3> I'd like to do a dist-upgrade and retest tonight on my netbook if possible
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
 * rickspencer3 crosses fingers about desktopcouch
 * kenvandine crosses toes too
<rickspencer3> so I know chad has been working hard on this AND he's been a bit sick :(
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> moving on Riddell?
<Riddell>  * Beta 2 out the door, no major problems
<Riddell>  * survey shows feedback we've recieved https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Lucid/Feedback/Beta2 majority of people have good experiences, although still plenty of issues out in the real world
<Riddell>  * time to get heads down and crack on with the last few bugs, http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 , 9 milestoned, 2 remaining high priority, all fixable just a matter of no slacking off
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> Riddell, given that final freeze is in two days ...
<rickspencer3> do you feel Kubuntu is on track to get the important work done?
<rickspencer3> by then
<Riddell> yes I think so, my main concern is bug 556555 but we've had similar issues so I don't forsee it being a big problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556555 in ubiquity "oem-config loops indefinitely in Kubuntu OEM installations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556555
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> seems Kubuntu is having a really solid release for Lucid
 * rickspencer3 knocks wood
<rickspencer3> ok
<Riddell> yes I agree, we had some worrying akonadi issues but apachelogger has been working hard on those
<rickspencer3> I think bryceh is not hear, as he attends Eastern addition
<bryceh> I'm here
<rickspencer3> hi bryce
<rickspencer3> I was going to give a heads up about the for 8xx bugs
<bryceh> yes?
<rickspencer3> shall I go ahead?
<bryceh> sure
<rickspencer3> 511001  High       26345  NEW        [i855] Lucid Freeze shortly after X startup (needs KMS blacklist?)
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> dang it, xchat never copies and pastes right for me
<bryceh> does anyone on desktop have 8xx?
<rickspencer3> 528467  High       26808  NEW        [i855] GPU hung (drm i915 intel) on Lucid Lynx Alpha 3 live CD
<rickspencer3>  541492  High       26345  NEW        MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup (apport-crash) (Should KMS be blacklisted?)
<rickspencer3>  541511  High       27187  NEW        MASTER: [i855] GPU lockup (apport-crash)
<rickspencer3> bryceh, please correct me if I am wrong
<ArneGoetje> bryceh: o/ 855GM
<rickspencer3> but essentially, some bugs have crept into -intel
<rickspencer3> the result of which is massive instability on 845 and 855 chips
<rickspencer3> (well maybe not -intel per se, but the Intel graphics stack)
<bryceh> Arne oh yeah...
<rickspencer3> there is no clear solution in site, so RAOF is going to turn off 3d for these chipsets by default
<rickspencer3> about 11% (best estimate from fuzzy data) of Intel users have one of these chips
<bryceh> we're considering turning off kms as well, although we're not sure that'll help much so maybe not
<rickspencer3> so perhaps 3%-4% of Lucid users will experience a regression
<rickspencer3> :(
<rickspencer3> bryceh, is there any action to take?
<rickspencer3> I was just giving an update as an FYI to team/community
<bryceh> rickspencer3, no, we need to follow through on testing, and if problems still exist consider doing a kms-blacklist + switch to vesa (nuclear option)
<ArneGoetje> Lucid has been stable so far on my 855GM... upgraded from Karmic though
<rickspencer3> hmm
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yeah that's a good point, these issues affect a subset of the 8xx users, so just some subset of the 3-4% of users
<rickspencer3> bryceh, well, we'd turn off 3d for all of them, right?
<bryceh> no clue on what that proportion is though.  Somewhere between 1% and 99%
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yeah
<rickspencer3> we should discuss in Eastern Edition if there is a way we can let them turn it back on
<rickspencer3> but without RAOF here, there's not too much point in discussing
 * bryceh nods
<rickspencer3> because we'd have to discuss all over again ;)
<rickspencer3> any questions, or shall we hand it over to seb128 to discuss blueprints?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, in related news, RAOF has patches to do similarly on some older NVIDIA cards with -nouveau
<bryceh> apw is uploading patches as we speak
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> so kind of a last minute, turn the 3d/KMS faucet off to older cards
 * bryceh nods
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> good idea
<rickspencer3> thanks bryce
<rickspencer3> xorg is very well organized and we have a good understanding of the status (as usual)
<rickspencer3> appreciate your attention to detail
<rickspencer3> seb128, blueprints?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> ok so previous week we asked people in the team to make a list of blueprint they want to work or discuss for maverick
<bryceh> rickspencer3, not well organized enough to have remembered to set up our blueprints :-/
<seb128> thanks to didrocks who added some on the wiki and launchpad
<seb128> I've not seen a lot from other people though, looking on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-04-13 and https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m?searchtext=desktop
<seb128> so let's go through the team following the wiki order and see who has noted some and maybe quickly comment on those if anybody has comments?
<seb128> (one note, if you register blueprints on launchpad please use the desktop-maverick-specname convention
<seb128> and set the sprint to "uds-m"
<seb128> if you want it to be discussed at uds
<seb128> any comment before we start going through the team?
 * kenvandine hears crickets
<rickspencer3> heh
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> ok, let's start in wiki order
<rickspencer3> seb128, are you set up with permissions to accept and decline blueprints?
<seb128> rickspencer3, any spec you want to work on or discuss at uds?
<rickspencer3> seb128, sure
<seb128> rickspencer3, seems I'm not no, we should get that changed!
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to figure out how to get seb128 blueprint rocking permissions
<rickspencer3> seb128, I put my list here:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/BlueprintList
<rickspencer3> and some folks have added to it
<kenvandine> me too
<rickspencer3> shall we quickly walk through the list, and whoever has an item can discuss it?
<seb128> oh, I've seen this page, lot of topic and no names
<rickspencer3> yeah
<kenvandine> oh... we should add names
<bryceh> oh wow, RAOF already registered all the xorg blueprints.  I guess we are that organized.  Scary.
<rickspencer3> we'll fix that by logging blueprints, maybe
<rickspencer3> bryceh, lol
<seb128> I though people would pick things from the list
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> shall we just start through it and see how ti goes?
<seb128> bryceh, yeah, he forgot the -maverick in the name which made me not see those are first glance ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> I'll skip UNE selection, because that is didrocks
<rickspencer3> Web-based productivity app integration
<rickspencer3> so I'd like netbook users to be able to dump OOo, and use Zoho in a nicely integrated way
<bryceh> seb128, yeah I noticed that
<rickspencer3> the Arm guys did something like this, so we can probably snatch their way of doing it
<seb128> hum, quick question
<didrocks> (interesting trolls… mmm, discussion, in perspective :))
<seb128> will we have different tracks for desktop and une at UDS?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, seb128 if you want to, give me a list of those blueprints, and I can adjust the titles
<rickspencer3> seb128, good question
<seb128> just to have an idea on the number of session we can reasonably get on schedule
<rickspencer3> and the answer is "not really"
<rickspencer3> so we'll have 2 rooms for all of our sessions
<rickspencer3> we'll have to plan carefully!
<rickspencer3> seb128, is that okay?
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> we can always get more rooms, the other tracks usually don't fill their's
<rickspencer3> seb128, shall I continue, do you have questions about the Zoho thing?
<seb128> I'm just trying to get an idea of what is a reasonable number of topic we can schedule for UDS
<rickspencer3> btw, I am thinking of this as an option, not a default
<seb128> rickspencer3, please continue
<rickspencer3> okay
<seb128> the zoho one seems a good UDS session topic
<rickspencer3> I put down: Skype integration for Empathy?
<rickspencer3> there is a lot of requests for this, and some things have changed (skype API being hackable now and such)
<seb128> hum
<rickspencer3> and the Colabora guys should be there for a couple of day
<rickspencer3> s
<kenvandine> oh?
<rickspencer3> not sure this is worth a session though
<seb128> I feel it's rather a question of "somebody need to do it" rather than something to discuss
<rickspencer3> seb128, fair enough
<rickspencer3> I'll log a blueprint, but we don't have to schedule a session
<kenvandine> yeah, and see how they feel about it
<rickspencer3> I definately don't want the desktop team on the hook for this, though
<Nafai> how long are sessions?
<rickspencer3> Nafai typicall 1 hour, though can be 2
<rickspencer3> this is why preperation before hand is important
 * Nafai nods
<rickspencer3> seb128, thoughts on Nafai's question?
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, it would probably require quite some hacking and we don't do much code writing usually, doesn't seem a priority either
<seb128> a bit less than 1 hour
<seb128> ie 1 hour is a slot for session and wrapping up going to the next one
<seb128> we can reschedule a session during the week on a topic if required
<rickspencer3> Touch is going to be a big topic
<rickspencer3> design and dx will have some sessions on this I think
<rickspencer3> but we should probably have 1 or 2 as well
<rickspencer3> "Mobility" is a tough one
<rickspencer3> this is about making Ubuntu be more tuned for the UNE scenarios
<rickspencer3> but the engineering seems deep
<staz> off topic, but I have a "Lucid installation CD  freeze my whole computer when booting and Lucid still freeze when booting after having installed it via the alternate CD and I have to use the rescue mode" bug, which component should I report that on, and which info should I provide?
<rickspencer3> and the trade off tough
<seb128> re
<seb128> (sorry phone rang)
<rickspencer3> kernel team is planning to do some power work though
<seb128> staz, try #ubuntu-bug
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I had a look at the 3G stack and geolocalisation as we discussed it at last UDS. Doesn't seem to have evolved a lot unfortunately on that side
<rickspencer3> yeah
<seb128> rickspencer3, touch seems almost something which would deserve an entire track and team ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, hmm
<rickspencer3> good point
<rickspencer3> I will coordinate that with OEM services, dx, and design
<staz> seb128: thanks
<seb128> I think if we want to work on this topic we should not do it a side project for one team member
<rickspencer3> I think RAOF may bear the brunt of Touch for our team (xorg input)
<seb128> but rather have a team focus on the area
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> the next one is a HUGE issue that I am very passionate about
<seb128> (as we did for boot speed this cycle for example)
<rickspencer3> seb128, agreed re side topic
<rickspencer3> Delivering Applications to a stable release
<rickspencer3> this is a biggy
<rickspencer3> I want to see a stream of fresh apps land in a stable release
<rickspencer3> this will involve:
<rickspencer3> 1. launchpad
<rickspencer3> 2. software center
<rickspencer3> 3. policy!
<rickspencer3> 4. tools for folks to ack new apps and such
<rickspencer3> so community team will need sessions here too
<james_w> rickspencer3: have you spoken to jib about this one?
<Nafai> rickspencer3: as in, getting fresh apps in an existing stable release, or help improve this for upcoming stable releases?
<seb128> what do you call "applications" there?
<rickspencer3> seb128, we need to define that
<seb128> like new pidgin versions for lucid?
<rickspencer3> no
<rickspencer3> well, maybe
<rickspencer3> I don't know
<rickspencer3> I was thinking more like little apps that folks make
<rickspencer3> make them discoverable in the software center
<rickspencer3> after someone has looked them over to make sure that they aren't malware
<rickspencer3> or inadvertantly dangerous
<Nafai> rickspencer3: a search of "approved" PPAs?
<seb128> oh, ok, different topic than the one I was envisioning
<didrocks> maybe we really should advertise this one to have community joining by IRC and really having a lot of people involved. Telling clearly "this is something big coming, we need you" (particularly for the acceptance policy)
<rickspencer3> Nafai similar to that, yes
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yes
<seb128> seems a good topic for UDS discussion
<Nafai> definitely
<rickspencer3> the community team is quite dialed into this
<rickspencer3> it's quite a huge change
<rickspencer3> essentially, a 6 month cycle was quite fast 5 years ago
<Nafai> and definitely goes along with the developer focus, and the opportunistic development stuff
<seb128> I'm not convinced that users really want that rather than update for their favorites apps in stable versions
<rickspencer3> but users expect fresh content faster now
<rickspencer3> seb128, they want that too
<seb128> I see lot of requests for new <desktop software> in stable
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> seb128, shall we discuss that?
<komputes> rickspencer3: If I understand correctly, this initiative will close many "needs packaging" bugs?
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> because what I am referring to is different
<seb128> well your call
<rickspencer3> the person who makes the app will be on the hook for maintaining
<rickspencer3> it
<rickspencer3> just like if it's in a PPA
<seb128> we can discuss both if you want but it seems a bit too much for one cycle
<seb128> so maybe better to focus on yours for maverick there?
 * tseliot likes the idea
<seb128> we can discuss updating applications we ship in stable versions next cycle (there is already getdeb and backport somewhat for that)
<rickspencer3> seb128, let's take the "new versions of apps in main on a stable release" discussion off line
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> I think it's a good idea, but I need to think about the ramifications
<rickspencer3> I guess we would make them available, not push them
<seb128> it's non trivial topic indeed
<seb128> but let's discuss that offline as you said
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> yours is a good one for UDS
<chrisccoulson> couldn't we just make -backports a bit more active?
<rickspencer3> I want to keep running through my list quickly becuase other people have lists too that are at least as important
<rickspencer3> speaking of quickly
<rickspencer3> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, backport only build versions from newest ubuntu
<komputes> I'm with seb128 on users wanting "update for their favorites apps in stable versions". I like the idea of simplifying that process, although PPAs kind of do that already.
<seb128> quickly!
<rickspencer3> so, I want to make app develop even a bit more "backed into the desktop"
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - but, wouldn't these new apps also be in the newest ubuntu?
<seb128> I can see didrocks looking carefully at IRC now ;-)
<Nafai> yay for quickly.  This is one I'll want to contribute to
<didrocks> (that rings a bell to me) :)
<rickspencer3> I think ground control really pointed the way to some interesting ways to do that
<rickspencer3> also, I'd like to discuss moving some of *our* apps to quickly if possible
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we often have packaging changes or new build options used, etc that we wouldn't want for a stable update backport
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let's discuss that after meeting if you want
<rickspencer3> Quidgets ...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<seb128> urg
<rickspencer3> I'd like to discuss having a blessed pygtk helper library
 * rickspencer3 plows ahead
<seb128> let's not move properly writen code to boilertemplate generated code please
<Nafai> brb
<seb128> no offense to quickly ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, it wouldn't be the boiler plate
<rickspencer3> it would be to make sure the packaging and publishing commands can be used for real
<seb128> but usually writing code is extra efforts but also optimized better
<rickspencer3> so the changes would be in quickly, not the apps
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> moving on quickly
<rickspencer3> image scenario ...
<rickspencer3> I'd like to make viewing and editing images simple-scan easy
<rickspencer3> (treat the manage an image library scenarios seperately maybe)
<rickspencer3> so I'd like to see the "perfect" flow for image stuff, and see if we can implement it
<rickspencer3> desktop app selection -
<rickspencer3> chromium?
<rickspencer3> lots of user requests for this, we should have the conversation
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> I'll skip the OneCOnf one, since that wasn't mine, but I like it
<rickspencer3> next was:
<rickspencer3> # Overriding defaults at upgrade, even if the user has changed the default and then changed back again.
<rickspencer3> this is when we don't change to new default, though the user has the default set, because they changed something in the past that wasn't a default
<seb128> is that the one I mentioned to you?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<rickspencer3> next is:
<didrocks> (+3000 for this one, such headaches) :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> yes!
<rickspencer3> # A great Python API to make programming Telepathy easy and fun.
<rickspencer3> we are sponsoring someone just for this and Robert McQueen is excited about it
<seb128> (the one before should rather a "how to deal sanely with user datas changes on upgrade")
<rickspencer3> basically, I want a quidget like approach
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok, I like your title better
<rickspencer3> ;)
<seb128> telepathy easy and fun++
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks ;-)
<rickspencer3> open office
<rickspencer3> we need to do way more here
<rickspencer3> I 'd like to see it smaller and faster
<seb128> I think it's out of the scope of your team manpower though
<rickspencer3> I'd like to be able to install impress without installing basically all the rest of Ooo
<seb128> "our"
<rickspencer3> seb128, I think ccheney can make some progress in at least one area
<seb128> "# can we make it smaller, faster " is out of scope
<rickspencer3> we should pick something that will add user value and see if we can make progress on it
<seb128> we might be able to get impress a standalone install
<ccheney> impress can be installed separately to the extent impress is a separate app (it isn't really)
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm not convinced, but we should discuss at UDS
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> ccheney, no, if you install impress you get draw and like 150 megs of other stuff
<ccheney> OOo is so intertwined its not easy to not have all of installed and have it also not crash
<ccheney> draw and impress are closely related at the design level
<rickspencer3> yeah, so I;d like Ubuntu to be less passive in terms of the OOo experience
<seb128> let's take technical discuss for later
 * komputes wishes there was an openoffice.org-light
<ccheney> originally SO was a full desktop replacement app, not just a desktop publishing app
<rickspencer3> ok, my last one was covered in the OneConf one, so I am done
<seb128> trying to improve the OOo experience seems a good topic for uds and next cycle
<ccheney> it even had its own start menu like windows
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, thanks
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you mean, writing OneConf proposal, I covered your needs? :)
<seb128> should we go through the rest of the team to know who has topics to add not mentioned yet?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yes :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, ^
<rickspencer3> seb128, sure
<seb128> ok
<seb128> tseliot is first on the list but going back to OEM next cycle so I guess we skip him there?
<seb128> ArneGoetje, anything you want to work on or add to the list discussed?
<ArneGoetje> language-selector: add a walk-through configuration wizard
<seb128> language-selector-improvements seems a good one
<seb128> any other spec?
<ArneGoetje> other than that, I'll have lots of other non-blueprint related work to do
<komputes> seb128: I spoke to you previously of Bug #324700 - do you think session sound effects would benefit from being discussed at UDS-Maverick (if so I could create a blueprint)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324700 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control missing ability to customize session sound effects theme" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324700
<seb128> ok, fair enough, we can discuss work items and workload later
<seb128> komputes, discussing the sound experience could be a good topic for UDS yes
<seb128> ArneGoetje, ok thanks
<seb128> ccheney, any spec you want to add or work on?
<komputes> seb128: ok, let's talk it over post-meeting
<seb128> komputes, ok
<ccheney> seb128: i added a general OOo planning blueprint so there will be at least one session we can discuss OOo related things in
<ccheney> seb128: its already up on LP
<seb128> ok, that makes planning + the changes rickspencer3 want us to work on
<seb128> ccheney, where?
<ccheney> yea
<seb128> ccheney, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m?searchtext=desktop doesn't have it
<ccheney> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-openoffice
<seb128> ups it has
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> anything else?
<ccheney> not from me
<seb128> ccheney, ok, thanks
<komputes> seb128: my bad - it's already there: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-media/+spec/sessionsfx
<seb128> chrisccoulson, any spec you want to add or work on?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess you will be in the default browser one ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet, although i've been discussing mozilla security updates QA this morning. i'm not sure if that will turn in to a spec or not though
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> let's move quickly we are over meeting ime
<seb128> time
<seb128> didrocks, I see you added some to the weekly summary you wrote
<seb128> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-quickly
<seb128> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-une-app-selection
<seb128> + the oneconf one
<seb128> anything else? or any comment on want to make on those?
<didrocks> right, the oneconf is described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/BlueprintList for those who haven't read it
<seb128> I like it
<kenvandine> i like it
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> seems something which would be nice to have
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> Riddell, what about you?
<Riddell> we've been brainstorming at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/10.10/Brainstorm
<Riddell> and I've an initial list of specs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/10.10/Specs
<seb128> the kubuntu team is well organized as usual ;-)
<Riddell> I'll get more feedback and get them registered
<seb128> rickspencer3, when you said the desktop team had 2 rooms before, that was 2 + 1 for kubuntu? or does the kubuntu tracks have to fit the 2?
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> I think
<rickspencer3> I forget
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> :/
<seb128> let's check that later
<rickspencer3> I'
<rickspencer3> ll check with jono
<Riddell> we've always been part of the desktop rooms before
<seb128> kenvandine, specs? ;-)
<kenvandine> yup
<rickspencer3> I don't suspect we'll have an issue with rooms
<kenvandine> Messaging - Port empathy indicator patch into a telepathy approver
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's rather how much topic we can get on schedule than a space issue
<kenvandine> doesn't need a session, but a blueprint to track the work
<seb128> kenvandine, does that require discussion.
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> hopefully telepathy is ready for that :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> we will have telepathy guys there
<kenvandine> and i have a few Social From the Start ones
<seb128> so we should be able to talk with them about what we need
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> sounds good
<kenvandine> Expand the Gwibber API to provide access to social data without talking directly to couchdb
<kenvandine> making it easier for app developers to interact
<kenvandine> also
<kenvandine> libgwibber, create a C library for accessing gwibber and then generate bindings for other languages
<Nafai> kenvandine: Would this be a DBus API or Python API?
<kenvandine> Nafai, ^^
<kenvandine> :)
<Nafai> :)
<kenvandine> and included in that, potentially convert the gtk widgets to C
<kenvandine> so they are more reusable
<kenvandine> also
<kenvandine> Photo browsing of albums shared by friends via the gwibber API
<seb128> seems a good list!
<kenvandine> either in gwibber itself, or ideally in what ever default photo library tool we are shipping
<kenvandine> yup :)
<kenvandine> i want to make sfts more useful :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<seb128> ok, pitti is not there and on rotation next cycle
<seb128> me
<rickspencer3> seb128, jono predicts we'll have at least 30 slots total (desktop, UNE, Kubuntu)
<rickspencer3> but maybe more
<seb128> I will be busy filling pitti's shoes I guess
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks for checking
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> + I want to discuss the user settings and how we deal with those on upgrade
<seb128> + one about the image, photo experience
<seb128> and what we want there
<seb128> (ie need to import or not, what webservices should be integrated, what edition functions we need)
<kenvandine> and how it relates to sfts :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> + GNOME3
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i've been drifting away with other things. there is one thing i wanted to talk about but i don't know if it's outside of the scope of our team, or whether it's a platform issue (and it might already be being talked about)
<seb128> we will need to see what we will do with upgrades coming next cycle
<seb128> what tech changes we want to follow
<seb128> and how we will deal with those changes
<seb128> that's about it for me
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes?
<seb128> ok, while chrisccoulson is typing
<chrisccoulson> a lot of gnome things seem to be growing packagekit support now, and we aren't making use of that. are we sticking with aptdaemon for the forseeable, and if so, has anybody thought about writing a wrapper library to allow us to make use of packagekit integration with aptdaemon?
<seb128> Nafai: do you have any spec you want to work on or add there?
<Nafai> not really, mainly just additions in detail to things already mentioned, i.e. quickly, etc
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems an good one too, maybe check with mvo but I think it's worth a discussion at UDS
<seb128> Nafai, ok thanks
<seb128> which makes me think too
<chrisccoulson> my question arises because i wanted to add support to gnome-user-share this cycle for installing components to enable webdav sharing, but other than python-aptdaemon, there is a lack of convenience library for doing that
<rickspencer3> Nafai, I will work with you to make sure you own certain blueprints ;)
<Nafai> rickspencer3: Sounds good :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> rickspencer3, did you want one about tracker and what we can do with it at uds? is any upstream coming there?
<kenvandine> and how about zeigeist?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, there is a need for this, we should have something compatible with upstream apis in any case
<rickspencer3> seb128, well ... seif will be there
<kenvandine> i think he is coming, is there anything to discuss?
<chrisccoulson> i can be involved with tracker discussion too
<seb128> kenvandine, that too
<rickspencer3> you ask a good question though
<rickspencer3> personally, I am interested in developing something in universe or so
<chrisccoulson> mbiebl got 0.8.1 in experimental a few days ago
<rickspencer3> I am skeptical about the whole idea of running these daemons that log stuff and then the payoff you get
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, he mailed debian-gtk-gnome about 0.8 transition in unstable
<chrisccoulson> yeah, he mentioned that too
<seb128> rickspencer3, me too, but I know you had a short meeting with upstream guys some weeks ago
<chrisccoulson> so, we will have 0.8.x packages ready as soon as maverick opens, and they're already in good shape
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's probably worth discussing at UDS at least, we can figure then if we take any action item on it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good!
<rickspencer3> if they are there, we should discuss
<kenvandine> seb128, +1
<seb128> ok, thanks everybody
<seb128> sorry for overrunning
<kenvandine> whew... long meeting :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, back to you
<rickspencer3> but I think we can do interesting things on blueprints if they are not there, since I don't see anything happening in main
<Nafai> Potential rabbit hole, but are we considering updating to the latest evolution in Maverick?
<kenvandine> i am going to have to drop out in a little bit, the guys working on my floors in our house is going to kick me out when they start staining the floors :)
<Nafai> I hear it is faster :)
<seb128> can people add things which are not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/BlueprintList there for next week?
<seb128> and maybe add their name next to the specs they added
<seb128> rickspencer3, ^ what do you think?
<kenvandine> i added my name
<rickspencer3> seb128, sounds good
<rickspencer3> I think we need to set a deadline for when blueprints are submitted
<rickspencer3> I'll talk to seb128 offline about that
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<chrisccoulson> yes
<chrisccoulson> :)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, go ahead
<chrisccoulson> beta testing will start for firefox 3.6.4 shortly (I think by the end of the week), and we will be putting builds in to the u-m-s PPA for testing. 3.6.4 is scheduled to release around the time of UDS
<chrisccoulson> and it has some fairly substantial changes
<chrisccoulson> i would appreciate people helping out with testing that
<rickspencer3> ^good example of an app that users would like updated in a stable release, btw
<chrisccoulson> and also blogging about it / announcing it on twitter + identi.ca etc
<rickspencer3> ACTION: everyone try out FF 3.6.4 from the PPA
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: Sure, just say the word.  Though I'd have to actually use FF :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sure, just ping around once ready :)
<chrisccoulson> i will contact everyone in a few days once i've got it in to the PPA
<chrisccoulson> this is the big change in 3.6.4: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Plugins/OOPP_Testing
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, I used pidgin rather than firefox before because we get firefox updates as security updates now ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, not from me
<rickspencer3> seb128, great job with the blueprints
<rickspencer3> good luck with that ;)
<rickspencer3> ok, I guess that's a wrap
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<seb128> thanks everybody
<didrocks> thanks
<Nafai> on that note
 * Nafai lunches
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<didrocks> Nafai: enjoy :)
<ccheney> http://linuxbook.orbdesigns.com/ch11/images/btlb1116.jpg <- shows example of just how badly SO/OOo used to reimplement everything from internal windows to start menu and even the clock, i'm not sure how different internally OOo is even today, but will try to find a way to reduce impress install deps
<kenvandine> dpm-afk, all those i18n related issues are fix committed now :)
<kenvandine> for gwibber that is
<dpm-afk> kenvandine, awesome, thanks! Remind me about beers at UDS :)
 * ccheney bbl, looking for lunch
<komputes> seb128: moved sessionsfx to desktop-maverick-session-sound (following the convention)
<seb128> komputes, thanks
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i posted the wrong link in the meeting there. i meant to post this one: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Support/OOPP
<rickspencer3> stepping away for some air
<rickspencer3> back in a couple of hours
<rickspencer3> laters
<rodrigo_> hmm, sun's java is not anymore in the repos for lucid?
<jcastro> rodrigo_: look in the partner repo
<rodrigo_> ok
<hyperair> hmm it got moved to partner eh
<Sarvatt> don't we need this pm-utils commit? http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pm-utils/commit/?id=e8d0b58a9df080f021d04b4c2d358003974092f3 - I don't see org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power available
<james_w> Sarvatt: probably
<mvo> chrisccoulson: there is a compat lib for this already https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~glatzor/sessioninstaller/main
<seb128> mvo, do we use that in lucid?
<mvo> seb128: no
<mvo> seb128: it was on the radar, but too much other stuff was in the way
<seb128> mvo, is it api compatible with what upstream do? ie can we just turn those options on in builds?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> well, it implements the dbus api
<seb128> mvo, do you think it requires UDS discussion or we can just do it next cycle?
<mvo> I think we should discuss it
<seb128> ok, good ;-)
<mvo> one session is enough
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> we need to talk to glatzor about it too
<mvo> np
<seb128> is he coming to uds?
<mvo> no :(
<mvo> apparently could get the time from work
<seb128> ok...
<seb128> "couldn't" I guess ;-)
<zyga> mvo: you work too much :-)
<zyga> hi
<mvo> hey zyga
<zyga> mvo: some patches in software-center _really_ helped responsiveness, great job
<zyga> all those mainloops in busy places
<mvo> zyga: the latest version? yeah, much better now, still not perfect, but improved
<seb128> mvo is make of awesome
<seb128> k->d
<mvo> zyga: next cycle we need to look into more agressive threading, but I had some bad experiences with that in computer-janitor :/
<mvo> seb128: *blush*
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> mvo, be careful about this, it bites back quite often
<seb128> quite some of our lucid issues are due to it
<mvo> threading?
<mvo> yeah
<seb128> yes
<mvo> way to easy to mess up
<seb128> like libgnome-keyring using cpu in desktopcouch was due to that
<seb128> or gnome-control-center crashing on theme dnd
<seb128> hard to get it right, lot of libs you can't use as you want + locking issues
<mvo> seb128: my feeling too, this is why its been avoided so far, but maybe, maybe for some selected stuff, not sure yet
<mvo> seb128: I heard rumors there might be a gtktreeview replacement in the near future?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - oh, that's good to hear something like that exists already
<seb128> mvo, I didn't but you might be better informed than me ;-)
<mvo> seb128: haha, then I'm sure its *rumors* only
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> "that's what you hear on the street" :)
<zyga> mvo: how about making the backend totally async in another process?
<zyga> mvo: SoftwareCenterService
<zyga> mvo: and the UI just one thread with async dbus data
<zyga> mvo: if you like that I'll make it happen :-)
<mvo> zyga: I like the idea, what I want to know if we can get search-as-you-type (as we currently do) with that. if latency/speed is fine, it will be a good improvment
<zyga> mvo: I think we can do that
<zyga> mvo: if you like I can make a proof-of-concept demo
<mvo> zyga: if you are interessted in building a prototype jut for e.g. appview.py that would be cool
<zyga> mvo: exactly that
<zyga> mvo: I was also thinking about making two data sources
<zyga> mvo: or actually - improving our current database
<mvo> this is really the only thing that I'm concerned about, that it will slow searches down
<didrocks> oh, the backend isn't another process? when you close s-c when you install something, it only hides it?
<zyga> mvo: in a way that xapian points to storm-wrapped SQL database
<mvo> didrocks: oh, that bit is a different process
<zyga> mvo: this could make the data layer _easy_ and fast
<james_w> Sarvatt: is that not in the 1.3.0 we have?
<didrocks> mvo: apt-daemon?
<mvo> didrocks: but the searching/db handling is in process (just using gtk)
<mvo> didrocks: yes
<zyga> mvo: and lessen the current "magic" stuff in xapian that is IMHO not very nice
<didrocks> oh, I was thinking there was still a s-c bits there, but it's apt-daemon :)
<zyga> mvo: this could also speed up some operations
<mvo> zyga: hm, I'm not sure if adding a sql database make it nicer. but hidding it behind a dbus service so that we can use whatever we want is definitely a win
<zyga> mvo: did you check out c-n-f- trunk?
<zyga> mvo: the new dbus code is super fast
<didrocks> zyga: apt-xapian-index is still quite impressive, no?
<mvo> zyga: I haven't checked c-n-f trunk, no
<zyga> didrocks: depends on what you mean by that, I find the whole solution 'working but ugly'
<zyga> didrocks: I don't want to offend anyone though, it's just not layered correctly IMHO
<didrocks> zyga: I don't know how this is binding, but trying it manually one year ago and was impressed by the results
<zyga> didrocks: manually?
<didrocks> zyga: making some request on apt-xapian
<zyga> didrocks: is xapian any better than a database with full-text searching?
<mvo> well, we selected xapian because of the focus on text search and  the integration with debtags
<zyga> didrocks: I remember that during the last cycle xapian was segvfaulting after each update and it kind of made me dislike it
<mvo> zyga: it is smarter when it comes to ranking, there are some articles about it
<didrocks> what mvo told, it's more than text searching as it has the tags knowledge
<zyga> mvo, didrocks: I see
<zyga> mvo: the part I currently hate is...
<mvo> we currently do not make use of debtags, but that will hopefully change
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, I saw the FOSDEM talk a while ago and you discussed it there :)
<zyga> what are debtags?
<mvo> but in general I'm very pragmatic about this, having a better abstraction layer is definitly a win
<mvo> zyga: what part do you hate?
<zyga> mvo: (searching)
<mvo> aha, yeah
<mvo> maybe, just maybe we need something custom
<zyga> mvo: softwarecenter/db/database.py:70 to 73
<zyga> mvo: magic
<mvo> it looks like xapian requires a bit of magic
<zyga> mvo: I'd really like a SQL db + xapian as the index
<zyga> mvo: so that it's not really holding all the data as it currently does
<mvo> zyga: a overview on debtags is here http://wiki.debian.org/DebTags its basicly just additional meta-data
<mvo> but pretty powerful
<zyga> mvo: clear db schema, no magic, easy-to-understand fields
<zyga> mvo: as an additional bonus you can use the same data to make webapps that know about packages
<zyga> mvo: s-c could even become a webapp hybrid
<zyga> with gtk UI like iTunes currently is
<zyga> mvo: there are numerous advantages of that model
<mvo> I guess at some point I need to look at iTunes
<mvo> it gets mentioned pretty often
<zyga> mvo: [do you have a mac?]
<mvo> I don't have a mac, not even a ipod
<zyga> mvo: itunes on windows is a lesser being, have a look at the mac version one day, apple made some good choices
<zyga> mvo: and some bad ones too
 * mvo nods
<zyga> mvo: but they react pretty quickly to user feedback and it's worth reusing some ideas
<zyga> mvo: do you have any other bugs I could help you with?
<mvo> zyga: yes, hold on a sec
<zyga> mvo: (and please tell me about that unauthorized sources patch, if you like it or not)
<mvo> zyga: bug #441847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441847 in software-center "software-center crashed with DatabaseCorruptError in __init__() (when the xapian db is corrupted)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441847
<zyga> mvo: ah, the irony :-)
<zyga> xapian :D
<mvo> zyga: that should be pretty trivial, just call the xapian dbus service and ask it to trebuild
<zyga> let me check it out :-)
<mvo> rebuild
<zyga> ok
 * zyga likes dbus
 * mvo too
 * zyga would like to rewrite it one day but still likes it
<mvo> bug #449877 is similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449877 in software-center "software-center crashed with IndexError in get_xapian_document() during database rebuild" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449877
<zyga> mvo: please assign both to me
<zyga> hopefully this will let me know xapian a little better
<zyga> and make a proof-of-concept while I'm at it
<mvo> cool
<zyga> mvo: I stop working at Samsung at the end of the week
<mvo> bug #441847 is the more important one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441847 in software-center "software-center crashed with DatabaseCorruptError in __init__() (when the xapian db is corrupted)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441847
<mvo> zyga: so you have plenty of time then? that is excellent!
<zyga> mvo: after that I will need some time to prep my personal stuff and setup a company to work for C
<zyga> mvo: yeah
<Nafai> whoops, my only 4 hours of sleep caught up with me.
<Nafai> I'm back
 * pitti waves
<didrocks> wb pitti and Nafai
<Nafai> Good thing I worked a bit last night during my insomnia
 * chrisccoulson waves back at pitti
<pitti> Hey ... Rick
<pitti> seb128: how did the meeting go?
<seb128> pitti, seems I don't have your german efficiency...we overrun which didn't happen for a while I think ;-)
<pitti> seb128: that was to be expected for BP discussions
 * didrocks hugs seb128, the blueprints took a long time
<seb128> pitti, otherwise it went nicely, we covered all the blueprints mentioned on the wiki + the one listed by team members
<Nafai> pitti: You'll be glad to know we assigned them all to you
<didrocks> (I guess it's unavoidable)
<pitti> seb128: great
<seb128> pitti, having to say "no blueprint for pitti since he's on rotation next cycle" made us a bit sad though ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> Nafai: ah, so maverick is the cocktail+beer+gaming cycle for the desktop team? sweet!
<Nafai> :)
<pitti> it really feels strange
<kenvandine> sounds fun :)
<pitti> but let's see how it goes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you're leaving us for next cycle?
<pitti> after half a year I'll be happy to come back and do twice as much :)
<didrocks> +1 on pitti's proposal :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, I hate GNOME now
<seb128> pitti, I need blueprint editing rights btw
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> pitti, who should I ping about that?
<chrisccoulson> who's going to look after udisks and g-d-u now?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<pitti> seb128: please ping mdz or cjwatson; it's ubuntu-drivers, I think
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson: udisks is kind of my pet project
<pitti> I do half of the work on it on my non-Canonical time anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, that's ok then ;)
<seb128> pitti is not running that far and those are sticky :p
<pitti> also, I think those are in relatively good shape now
<pitti> I have wasted 2.5 hours that afternoon on this silly https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598554
<ubottu> Gnome bug 598554 in gdu volume monitor ""Blank CD-R Disc" dialog shows an "unmount" button instead of "Eject"" [Minor,New]
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> pitti, did you figure what is wrong?
<pitti> but now the big halsectomy is by and large over
<pitti> seb128: no, at some point gdb/nemiver just refuse to talk to me
<seb128> next cycle will see quite some changes too but not on those
<pitti> if I have an iface->methodname pointer, it's impossible to tell which actual method it is, or to step into it
<seb128> GNOME3
<seb128> I will crack the whip on robert_ancell :p
<pitti> seb128: oh, yes; new desktop.
<pitti> seb128: but oh well, at least I finally got cdrom_id working now; that was a fun exercise today
 * pitti can't see ioctl straces any more
<seb128> pitti, I watched the bug and uploads, good work ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I hope to kill the blank cd bug tomorrow, then I'll also do a gvfs git snapshot
<pitti> and gdu
 * pitti waves good night
<pitti> see you tomorrow!
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<didrocks> see you tomorrow pitti
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: got a min or two?
<pitti> I'm a bit intoxicated, too much for serious coding :)
<bcurtiswx3> nite pitti
<seb128> pitti, excellent, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, have a good night
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, sure
<bcurtiswx3> bug #536702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536702 in gwibber "gwibber-accounts crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536702
<bcurtiswx3> I am now getting a bunch of crashes after I deleted a good chunk of my . files from my /home/bcurtis directory
<bcurtiswx3> since i am playing around, is this something thats supposed to be crashing like crazy, or deleteing the . files shouldn't matter
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, yeah... only files it would care about is couch
<kenvandine> ~/.local/share/desktop-couch
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, did you delete that?
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: yup
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> and what about u1, do you use u1?
<bcurtiswx3> not really.. i have an account and all
<bcurtiswx3> lemme try that
<kenvandine> no... don't
<kenvandine> just checking
<bcurtiswx3> oh..lol ok
<kenvandine> well, is this computer associated with your u1 account?
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: i believe so, yes
<kenvandine> ok, if so then your desktopcouch db has  been syncing, so it should replicate back down
<kenvandine> do you have anything in  ~/.local/share/desktop-couch now?
<kenvandine> although none of that should be related to the traceback in that bug
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: i have a few things in that directory
<kenvandine> gwibber_*.couch?
<kenvandine> gwibber_messages.couch, gwibber_accounts.couch and gwibber_preferences.couch
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: they all exist
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> one sec
<bcurtiswx3> OK
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413881/
<kenvandine> so gwibber-accounts tracebacks, but gwibber works?
<bcurtiswx3> no, i haven't setup any accounts
<bcurtiswx3> on this machine
<kenvandine> doesn't matter, they have synced down via u1
<kenvandine> or should have
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, get me the log file at ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: the entire thing, or will tail have enough?
<kenvandine> well, i big chunk of the end
<kenvandine> 100 lines or so maybe
<kenvandine> or just attach the hole thing to the bug
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: i can do that, but lemme know if you want it after seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/413883/
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> try this
<kenvandine> killall gwibber gwibber-service
<kenvandine> gwibber-service -d
<kenvandine> let that run for a few, then send me what's new in that log file
<kenvandine> it will include debug logs
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> I debunked to a coffee shop
 * rickspencer3 sips chi
<Nafai> Hello rickspencer3
<bcurtiswx3> hey rickspencer3
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: now i don't get any crashes.. it just eats my CPU up
<rickspencer3> :/
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, what version?
<kenvandine> and what is eating CPU?
<bcurtiswx3> gwibber-service: Installed: 2.29.95-0ubuntu4
<bcurtiswx3> same with gwibber
<bcurtiswx3> lemme cause the crash again.. once sec
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413908/
<bcurtiswx3> as well as http://paste.ubuntu.com/413910/ which is the output of 'top'
<bcurtiswx3> and i can't killall gwibber-* as it just respawns them
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, ok so you did run gwibber-accounts and set the password?
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: no that all was spawned by gwibber-service -d
<kenvandine> try running gwibber-accounts
<kenvandine> it should be raising a dialog... but that must be failing
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413912/ ahead of ya there
<kenvandine> actually looking at the log, it did run gwibber-error which ran gwibber-accounts
<kenvandine> you didn't see the dialog?
<bcurtiswx3> i looked at it.. i mentioned all three spawned from gwibber-service -d
<bcurtiswx3> but no screens came up
<kenvandine> yeah, so it saw the password wasn't in the keyring so called gwibber-error to handle the failure
<kenvandine> which spawned gwibber-accounts
<kenvandine> which is what timed out
<kenvandine> but it did start it
<bcurtiswx3> yup, its still running... or trying to...
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, ok... i reproduced
<bcurtiswx3> so are your CPU's getting eaten up now?
<didrocks> well, time to wave goodbye
<bcurtiswx3> bye didrocks
<Nafai> night
<didrocks> good evening everyone
 * bryceh waves to didrocks
<kklimonda> heh, I can't start gwibber anymore :/
<bcurtiswx3> kklimonda: welcome to my world
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so presumedly at some point my gwibber account settings will synch down?
<bcurtiswx3> rickspencer3: what does that even mean?
<rickspencer3> it says "synchronization in progress..."
<rickspencer3> but there is no way to know what is synching
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx3, gwibber account settings are stored in desktopcouch
<rickspencer3> so at some point they will get synched with my netbook, and all the settings will just be there
<rickspencer3> I just have to put in my passwords
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i think the problem bcurtiswx3 has is just that
<kklimonda> I get some really interesting warnings along with NoReply: http://pastebin.com/kgkVfqS8
<bcurtiswx3> rickspencer3: ah, so having u1 will do that?
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx3, yes
<kenvandine> it is raising gwibber-accounts to have him enter the passwords, but it is failing to connect to gwibber-service
<kenvandine> this is freaky, this exact scenario was fine on friday...  :/
<kenvandine> oh
<rickspencer3> well, since neither desktopcouch or gwibber have both been stable at the same time ...
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/413919/
<rickspencer3> it's no suprise we haven't been able to make this work end to end
<kenvandine> so i was barking up the wrong tree... i assumed it was a failure of raising the accounts dialog
<kenvandine> but it is another crash buried inside which is making gwibber-service crash completely after gwibber-accounts has already fired
<rickspencer3> I wish I had any f*cking clue what desktopcouch was doing
<rickspencer3> is there a log I can watch or something?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<rickspencer3> hasn't been written to since yesterday :(
<rickspencer3> this would explain the lack of crashing
<rickspencer3> desktopcouch is not running, but couchdb has 2 instances, and couchjs has one
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can I run the desktopcouch daemon in such a way that I can see what's doing?
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: actually, its weird.. the gwibber-* fail in such a way that its a nevernding loop of respawns
<bcurtiswx3> s/nevernding/neverending
<kenvandine> yeah... it wants to talk to gwibber-service which just crashed, so it starts and crashes again
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: im assuming this because as i try to kill process ID's they keep not-existing
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, not sure
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, i have reproduced your bug... i am just a bit puzzled still
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sip-cover works
<kenvandine> why this is failing now
<rickspencer3>  but I don't think there's any synch attempts
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, what version of desktopcouch do you have?
<bcurtiswx3> desktopcouch:  Installed: 0.6.3-0ubuntu3
<kenvandine> ok
<kklimonda> is it possible to ship gconf schema (for registering url handler) and not depend on gconf (and half of the gnome?)
<kklimonda> or maybe create a -gnome package that ships it?
<bcurtiswx3> i think i stumped ken.. i don't know if i should be proud or go running far far away
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, hehe :)
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx3, he'll figure it out
<rickspencer3> I think it's probably a run of the mill bug ;)
<kenvandine> if the password isn't set in the keyring, it fails to find the last_seq from desktopcouch
<bcurtiswx3> im switching to laptop and relaxing.  brb
 * kenvandine heads out for a bit... i'll work on this later :)
<bcurtiswx> OK, back
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<rickspencer3> hi TheMuso
<kklimonda> hmm.. could you guys take a look at bug 538580 if you have time? I'd like to get it sponsored before the final freeze.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538580 in transmission "transmission hangs everytime i add a torrent" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538580
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: You'll be interested to know that the accessibility team is being revived. We just had a meeting to get things going again. And this is for all disabilities, not just people like myself with vision impairements.
<Nafai> TheMuso: awesome!
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, nice
<rickspencer3> I am not just interested, I am very pleased
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, UDS session?
<rickspencer3> sessions?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: very likely yes.
<TheMuso> They will be community sessions. I have more technical accessibility sessions planned also.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, is there anyone from the team other than you who will be there?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Pendulum aka Penelope Stow will be there.
<rickspencer3> kewl
<TheMuso> She was the one who got things going again.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you please confim bug #562618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562618 in ubuntuone-client "desktopcouch should automatically start replicating when files sync" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562618
<TheMuso> pitti: Seems that others are experiencing that race with at-spi I told you about. I will be around later so I can talk about it in depth with you again.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso Easter edition in 4 minutes?
<TheMuso> sure
<RAOF> Yup.
 * bryceh waves
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-14
<rickspencer3> hi bryceh, RAOF, TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey.
<rickspencer3> so no robert_ancell?
<RAOF> Good morning.
<rickspencer3> he's resting on his well-deserved laurels?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, RAOF so I've been waaay to busy to update the wiki for hte meeting today :(
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Thats fine.
<rickspencer3> but I can remember the high points
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: He is OS
<rickspencer3> OS?
<rickspencer3> out sick?
<TheMuso> Overseas with the OEM guys
<RAOF> In Taipai.
<rickspencer3> so he's finally beened poisoned by GDM?
<rickspencer3> ok, we'll have to carry on without him
<rickspencer3> part 1 - partner update
<rickspencer3> basically, desktopcouch has been crashiiiiiing
<rickspencer3> but looks to be fixed, and kenvandine will upload the fix
<rickspencer3> meantime, since the meeting, this uncovered a but in gwibber account set up
<TheMuso> I plan to give Gwibber a go today, should I wait?
<rickspencer3> but I don't expect it to be too hard
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, no, go ahead
<TheMuso> ok
<rickspencer3> the bug only effects you if you've set it up on one computer, then synch your account settings on another computer, and do a gwibber first run
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<rickspencer3> so next was Kubuntu
<rickspencer3> basically, teh status there is the Kubuntu team is doing awesome'
<rickspencer3> then we talked about x
<rickspencer3> this was not as fun
<rickspencer3> this was 845, 855
<rickspencer3> bryceh, do you want to fill TheMuso on this?
<TheMuso> I remember seeing bits of that discussion yesterday, so no its fine.
<bryceh> sure
<bryceh> 8xx has been a problem area for a long time but seems to just get worse and worse... we've been having lots of reports of X freeze issues
<bryceh> we've been pulling upstream patches, which seem to address some freezes but not all
<bryceh> at this point what we're doing is disabling functionality, starting with kms and dri on select cards
<TheMuso> ouch
<bryceh> RAOF, care to add anything regarding 8xx?
<TheMuso> Quick question out of scope for the meeting, how does one re-enable control + alt + backspace these days?
<RAOF> The big fundamental problem seems to be that it's easy to get the CPU and GPU out of sync, so the GPU will try to execute commands that haven't been flushed to memory yet.
<bryceh> TheMuso, the keyboard settings capplet has an option for it
<RAOF> There's a crazy huge patch upstream which may work, but there have been previous crazy huge patches that seemed to work, so...
<TheMuso> bryceh: thanks
 * rickspencer3 shudders
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so then we discuss blueprints
<bryceh> RAOF, indeed
<bryceh> RAOF, it's very reminiscent of some of the 9xx freezes we had at this point in past releases.
<rickspencer3> bryceh, RAOF, would it be worth putting that patch in a PPA for users who choose that route?
<rickspencer3> if it turns out to be the right thing, we could consider picking it up for 10.04.1
<bryceh> rickspencer3, not a bad idea - RAOF does it look feasible for xorg-edgers?
<RAOF> It'd be fine in xorg-edgers.  We'd need to get a working full-kernel build in there, but that shouldn't be too hard.
<rickspencer3> ouch
<RAOF> Everything requires a kernel patch!
<rickspencer3> however, we are explicitly choosing to maximize stability at the expense of some functionality for some users
<rickspencer3> and "some" is a non-trivial percentage
<rickspencer3> but it's the right call
<bryceh> RAOF, actually maybe better to have a separate ppa if it needs a tweaked kernel
<rickspencer3> I'd rather the see the "I want my compiz" than the "I lost my data" bugs
<RAOF> Or, in extreme cases, “I can't get to gdm”
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> who owns setting up the patch so that it is installable by users who want it?
 * rickspencer3 looks meaningfully at RAOF
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'll take that.  I want to get a kernel build in xorg-edgers anyway, for nouveau.  linux-backports-modules-nouveau is getting a little out of sync.
<rickspencer3> bryceh, do you think this needs to be done by release time?
<rickspencer3> it seems a bit orthagonal to release
 * bryceh ponders
<rickspencer3> ok
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I think it's ok as an SRU in this case
<rickspencer3> we can let that run on background thread
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I meant, "can RAOF put off working on the PPA a bit while he focuses on the release"
<rickspencer3> or do you think we'll need it ready soon?
<rickspencer3> I'll let you two decide that though
<bryceh> rickspencer3, it's not something that has to be done prior to final freeze
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so, we also discussed blueprints
<bryceh> so raof can schedule at his convenience
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I am afraid this puts you a bit on the spot
<rickspencer3> as we discussed x blueprints this morning
<TheMuso> Right
<rickspencer3> so, seb128 and I put together a bit of a schedule
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: The three things I have for maverick, probably all needing blueprints are the following:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/BlueprintingSchedule
<TheMuso> 1) get accessibility and GNOME 3/at-spi2 over dbus working nicely.
<TheMuso> 2) replace speech-dispatcher with a recently forked project of speech-dispatcher, called OpenTTS.
<TheMuso> 3) add a console screen reader to Ubuntu.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I like and support those
<rickspencer3> but ..
<rickspencer3> sound?
<rickspencer3> this seems always a hot topic at UDS
<TheMuso> Well, out of those, 2 should take the least amount of time
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, do you need a pulse session?
<rickspencer3> or perhaps crimsun will be planning that?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: I don't think so, but others always think we do.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, right
<rickspencer3> it seems like "integrate upstream and fix bugs"
<rickspencer3> needs minimal discussion
<TheMuso> right./
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> RAOF, aside from the blueprints you've registered any questions?
<rickspencer3> (as you've not been through this before)
<RAOF> I'm going over that blueprint schedule.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> just let me know if you have any questions
<TheMuso> I'll register blueprints today/tomorrow.
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I'd appreciate your feedback on the schedule I linked to
<RAOF> One blueprint that I haven't registered yet was easy colour calibration/correction.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, ack
<rickspencer3> that sounds like a good one
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, RAOF, bryceh any other business?
<TheMuso> no
<RAOF> No
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'm going offline and heading home
<rickspencer3> bbl
<rickspencer3> thanks guys!
<TheMuso> np
<bryceh> thanks
<TheMuso> 00/c
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi
<TheMuso> Doe anybody know what signal is given if one kills the desktop with ctrl + alt + backspace, i.e are processes killed with SIGKILL, or something else?
<RAOF> I thought the processes died because they lost their X connection rather than being explicitly killed?
<TheMuso> RAOF: I don't know. This is why I am wondering.
 * RAOF has a spare netbook for answering these sorts of questions.
<mclasen> Xlib exits when you loose the X connection
<TheMuso> hrm ok.
<Sarvatt> TheMuso: SIGHUP
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: thanks.
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, how goes it?
<rickspencer3> seems folks are pretty happy about chad's fix so far
<kenvandine> yup :)
<rickspencer3> kewl
<kenvandine> i am just about to dive into the gwibber bug
<rickspencer3> the password one>
<rickspencer3> ?
<kenvandine> finally got the kids to bed...
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> I'm guessing that won't be too tough
<kenvandine> crazy with having to eat out and hotel and all
<kenvandine> nah
<rickspencer3> seems a run of the mill logic error
<kenvandine> it's just weird
<rickspencer3> oh, right, your stuck in a hotel because of your floors
<kenvandine> yeah...
<rickspencer3> that bites
<rickspencer3> likey bitey mcbites
<kenvandine> i had saw dust in my beard!
<kenvandine> and my door was closed :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<kenvandine> our house is going to be a real mess
<rickspencer3> we've beent through the floors thing a couple of times
<rickspencer3> you'll be happy when it's done
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it looks awesome
<kenvandine> first coat of stain is down, saw it tonight
<kenvandine> we can go back home tomorrow night
<kenvandine> and move furniture back in on saturday
<rickspencer3> it's going to stink! (if our experience is any guide)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i am sure
<rickspencer3> tonight I shall dive a bit into map/reduce, I think
<rickspencer3> read up on it a bunch last night
<kenvandine> awesome
<rickspencer3> I think desktopcouch needs an async api
<rickspencer3> when I do stuff with the gwibber database, it can really lag
 * TheMuso is not a fan of renovations either. I feel your pain.
<rickspencer3> good luck on the gwibber password thing kenvandine!
<rickspencer3> ttyt
<bcurtiswx> nite rickspencer3
<RAOF> 'night.
<kenvandine> banshee's support for my android is soooo much nicer than rhythmbox
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, are you staying up to keep an eye on kenvandine, make sure he fixes your bug?
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, you should show us at UDS
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3: umm.. yes... it just helps prove i have no life :P
<rickspencer3> we can make RB better too
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, ;)
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, do you know python?
<bcurtiswx> i want to....
<rickspencer3> kewl
<rickspencer3> do it
<rickspencer3> if you learned you could fix bugs yourself, and make things work the way you want them to
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, the difference in the user experience syncing music and stuff to my G1 between banshee and rhythmbox is like comparing a bmw to a pinto
<bcurtiswx> any good beginners guides (other than dive right in)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, you fanboy!
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, yes!
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i haven't really used banshee in a good six months :)
<rickspencer3> there is a really good mit class on it
 * rickspencer3 looks
<kenvandine> but i installed it again to test the u1music store in it
<bcurtiswx> im close enough to ken, i'll give him a good slap across the face, or punch in the shoulder next time i make it to NC
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, where are you?
<bcurtiswx> Northern VA
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, http://academicearth.org/courses/introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming
<kenvandine> cool
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, I lived in Alexandria, VA for basically the 90s
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, near DC?
<rickspencer3> up until 1998
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: yes, DC LoCo member with Crimsun and Maco
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, I would start on that class I linked you to
<kenvandine> awesome
<rickspencer3> then when you get board with that ...
<rickspencer3> start with quickly
<rickspencer3> and join #ubuntu-app-devel
<rickspencer3> and start writing an app
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3: when i get free time i will def
<bcurtiswx> its bookmarked
<rickspencer3> :)
 * rickspencer3 wants everyone to know python :_
<crimsun> well, it beats ARMv7 asm, that's for sure.
 * kenvandine wishes we had a test suite for gwibber :/
<RAOF> Python is *so* much more fun with a test suite.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, UDS session?
<rickspencer3> seems something we could crowd source
<kenvandine> yeah... perhaps
<bcurtiswx> not until a UDS in which Canonical will pay for me to attend ;-)
<rickspencer3> crimsun, lol
<kenvandine> i was thinking about creating the test suite first and then crowd sourcing test writing :)
<rickspencer3> bcurtiswx, you can attend remotely
<rickspencer3> yeah
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3: yup, i randomly skip work at times to see a few
<rickspencer3> like get 10 people to write 10 tests a piece
<kenvandine> never written a test suite from scratch, just written tests
<kenvandine> so it will be fun
<rickspencer3> one key thing I have found is to never fix a bug without writing a test first
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> so at $JOB - 1 that was the culture
<rickspencer3> of course, I often ignore my own good advice ;)
<kenvandine> no bug ever got fixed until the test was in the test suite
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> but if there is no test suite, it's tempting to keep fixing bugs
<kenvandine> and often we created tests for new features and developed to the test
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<rickspencer3> so we'll put the breaks on that for gwibber in Maverick
<kenvandine> rpath has an awesome test driven development culture
<rickspencer3> the nice thing about test first is that it gives you a strong sense of progress
<rickspencer3> I made n tests work today
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> and writing the test helps flush out the feature
<kenvandine> sometimes... sometimes it is just lots of spinning wheels
 * rickspencer3 nods
<kenvandine> but for bug fixing for sure...
<rickspencer3> yeah, or sometimes it's *really* hard to write an automated test
<rickspencer3> like testing async code that requires UI and such
<kenvandine> i fear that will be the case for a bunch of gwibber stuff
<kenvandine> like we will need to mock out the services, facebook, etc
<rickspencer3> well, I have a bit of experience with pygtk
<rickspencer3> I wrote some tests for quidgets
<rickspencer3> and they helped a lot
<kenvandine> good
<rickspencer3> and for non-trivial bugs I add a test before I fix them
<rickspencer3> but the coverage is spotty at best
<kenvandine> i'll look at what you did there
<rickspencer3> so good UDS session
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, well, it's a lot of inspecting the treeview model
<rickspencer3> and I haven't done any for filters
<rickspencer3> just because it's too tedious to write the test code to select them and such
<rickspencer3> but I shouldn't be so lazy ;)
<rickspencer3> 'night guys!
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<TheMuso> pitti: re at-spi again, a few weeks ago you suggested I add a sleep call after root window properties were set. Here is the boot chart after doing so. http://www.themuso.id.au/bootchart/strigy-lucid-20100414-1.png
<pitti> TheMuso: can you please remind me again what the problem was?
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, that is a 0-byte file
<TheMuso> hrm ok hang on
<TheMuso> pitti: the at-spi race condition. Sometimes panel/applets/desktop are not accessible. I can't reproduce it in the desktop, but other people can.
<pitti> TheMuso: does it reproduce with the sleep call?
<TheMuso> pitti: Since I can't reproduce myself, I need to get others to test that. Getting the package ready for PPA now, but I wanted to give you the boot chart, as you wanted to see whether the sleep call would affect much.
<TheMuso> pitti: Ok here it is on another host: Seems the other one is not doing well with scp. http://packages.themuso.com/strigy-lucid-20100414-1.png
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, that just gets to gdm, it's not autologin
<pitti> TheMuso: it seems at-spi does't run in the gdm session?
<pitti> I can't find at-spi at all on that chart
<TheMuso> pitti: Right, at-spi only runs if accessible login is enabled. Hold on, I'll enable autologin and get another one.
<pitti> TheMuso: so what I meant is, with introducing that sleep, this should reproduce the race condition much easier; did that work? I. e. is it broken with the sleep now/
<pitti> ?
<TheMuso> pitti: not for me
<pitti> TheMuso: so, ideally we would see an at-spi process which hangs for some seconds (the sleep), and nothing else would start in parallel
<TheMuso> right
<pitti> TheMuso: ok, let's get the autologin boot chart
<TheMuso> ok brb
<TheMuso> pitti: http://packages.themuso.com/strigy-lucid-20100414-1.png
<pitti> TheMuso: ah, splendid
<pitti> TheMuso: you did a 3 s sleep?
<pitti> TheMuso: so, it seems most programs indeed block on at-spi to start up, except for pulseaudio and gnome-settings-daemon
<pitti> TheMuso: I suppose PA is alright to start in parallel, since it doesn't have UI
<TheMuso> pitti: right, yes it was a 3 second sleep.
<pitti> TheMuso: I'm not sure about g-s-d; it doesn't have UI of its own either, but it certainly controls how other programs look (loading themes, etc); I'm afraid I don't know enough about SPI to tell whether g-s-d needs it, do you?
<TheMuso> pitti: No I don't. Afaik GTK just loads the a11y modules if it sees the at-spi properties on the root window.
<pitti> TheMuso: right, that would mean that each program needs to load SPI individually, right?
<pitti> TheMuso: so, this chart looks fine to me
<TheMuso> pitti: hrm ok
<TheMuso> pitti: Each app using GTK would need to load a11y modules, if thats what you are getting at.
<pitti> TheMuso: so it's working fine for you even with the sleep?
<TheMuso> pitti: yes.
<TheMuso> This is a fast box though.
<pitti> TheMuso: faster boxes should be more likely to reproduce this, though
<TheMuso> This is true.
<pitti> TheMuso: so, if you have people who can reproduce this problem, I'd recommend the following:
<pitti> 1) ask them to install your version with the sleep, and do a boot chart
<TheMuso> pitti: Can do.
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, I think only 1) for now; I need to see their charts to see what's starting prematurely, I think
<pitti> TheMuso: just subscribe me to the bug, then I can reply directly, and you don't need to play the middle man :)
<TheMuso> pitti: Ok, not sure if the person in question is still online, but I'll get my package into a PA and point them at it.
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks!
<TheMuso> ok will do once the package is ready.
<pitti> TheMuso: for them, spi was broken on all apps, or just on some parts (like the panel)?
<TheMuso> pitti: Just some parts.
<pitti> TheMuso: oh, another interesting question for them: killall gnome-settings-daemon, alt+f2 gnome-settings-daemon (to restart it)
<pitti> TheMuso: just in case g-s-d is involved into this after all
<pitti> since neither of us seems to be sure about it
<TheMuso> pitti: Right, will ask the above, point them to the package, and subscribe you, thanks for your help.
<pitti> my pleasure, good luck!
<TheMuso> thanks
<TheMuso> pitti: heh I just rebooted, and with the at-spi version I built with the sleep call, I now have a desktop/panel that is inaccessible.
<pitti> TheMuso: oh! did you get another boot chart?
<TheMuso> hang on
<TheMuso> meh, I removed it, thinking it wouldn't be needed. I'll grab again, and run. Whats the bet it will work properly. :S
<baptistemm> good moorning
<pitti> TheMuso: it will not ever fail as long as it's watched
<TheMuso> heh
<pitti> it's a fundamental principle of quantum physics
<Keybuk> ah yes, heisenberg's *certainty* principle
<Keybuk> it's like those days when life just goes great, and everything works out for you - you know a creator's running a debugger
<pitti> heh
<TheMuso> pitti: Ok new boot chart, and yes my desktop is inaccessible, as well as panel. http://packages.themuso.com/strigy-lucid-20100414-1.png
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, I don't see an obvious difference to the previous one; does restarting g-s-d make any difference at all?
<pitti> TheMuso: and can you check with xprop -root whether you have the property set?
<pitti> TheMuso: (feel free to pastebin xprop -root, I can have a look)
<TheMuso> pitti: ok just a sec, got caught up with something.
<TheMuso> pitti: gsd makes no difference.
<TheMuso> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414127/
<pitti> TheMuso: ok, there's AT_SPI_IOR, so the property seems to be set
<TheMuso> yep
<pitti> TheMuso: are newly started apps accessible?
<TheMuso> pitti: Yes.
<pitti> TheMuso: i. e. is this restricted to things like panel and/or nautilus?
<TheMuso> Otherwise I wouldn't be talking with you now.
<pitti> does restarting gnome-panel or nautilus help?
<TheMuso> pitti: yes it helps
<TheMuso> Once the apps restart, they see the accessibility property, and work normally.
<pitti> TheMuso: so, panel/nautilus/etc. start immediately after the sleep(3) in at-spi-registry
<pitti> TheMuso: this sounds like a-s-r needs some more initialization before it actually works?
<pitti> TheMuso: i. e. it seems it registers to the session a tad too early?
<TheMuso> pitti: I don't know to be honest.
<pitti> TheMuso: I suspect the sleep helped to move the startup of panel etc. to a time where there is zero CPU activity, so their startup is much faster
<pitti> which helps to trigger the race
<TheMuso> Right
<pitti> when a-s-r starts, there's still CPU activity from X, pulse, and IO from g-session
<TheMuso> ok
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, registry-main.c calls register_client() as the second-last thing before bonobo_main()
<pitti> this looks alright..
<mvo> hey ccheney. do you have a estimate when a new OOo with the workaround for bug #556348 is uploaded?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556348 in openoffice.org "dapper->hardy->lucid upgrade fails with pre-depends error (fix for #442651 got dropped)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556348
<TheMuso> pitti: I put my sleep call after registry_set_ior
<pitti> TheMuso: seems right
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> ah, back in a bit
<didrocks> see you pitti ;)
<seb128> hello
<didrocks> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey didrocks, good! how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks. I realized that I took the habits to sleep 9h a night now… That never happened to me before, that's bad…
<seb128> that's good
<seb128> I like to sleep 9h ;-)
<seb128> I manage to do that only during weekends though
<mvo> I would like to sleep 9h (or more)
<mvo> but usually it does not work out :/
<JamieBennett> I'm trying to get webservice-office-zoho to startup-notify because on slow hardware there is lag launching the browser. I changed StartupNotify to true in the .desktop file and nothing happened, has the parameter changed?
<mvo> fortunately tea helps in the morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, seb128
<didrocks> hey pitti
<seb128> hey mvo, hey didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: well,, that's good, but you lost one hour to do other things like interesting reading ;)
<seb128> JamieBennett, nothing changed recently that I know about no
<seb128> mvo, tea addict!
<seb128> ;-)
<JamieBennett> seb128: Umm, not sure why I'm not seeing any notifications then.
 * JamieBennett goes to investigate
<pitti> didrocks: I never set an alarm clock; I just sleep until I wake up, which I find best
<mvo> seb128: :P
<pitti> which is usually 8 to 8:30 hours after I go to bed, unless I go to sleep very late
<pitti> today I woke up at 6:30..
<seb128> pitti, that doesn't work for me, I would wake up at 11am every day ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: this is what I do too. But normally, I only sleep 7h40-8h… now it's more close to 9h, wasting time :)
<didrocks> seb128: don't go to bed so late :-)
<pitti> didrocks: don't worry about it; cats sleep 15 hours a day and are perfectly happy :)
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> slomo, hi
<slomo> seb128: hi
<pitti> TheMuso: so, I can't see something obvious in the code :(
<pitti> TheMuso: obviously wrong, I mean
<seb128> slomo, could you try if your updated vinagre crash when selecting a ssh gateway for vnc?
<pitti> TheMuso: it might be that the XChangeProperty() call is not synchronous somehow, though
<seb128> slomo, run vinagre, click connect, type a random host, click the checkbox at the bottom "use host <...> as a ssh tunnel", type a random host and connect
<seb128> slomo, those don't need to be working vnc or ssh boxes
<pitti> TheMuso: the only thing that still comes to my mind is to add an XSync (spi_get_display(), False); after the XChangeProperty()
<slomo> yes, crashes
<slomo> vinagre: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/vinagre-1/plugins/libvnc.so: undefined symbol: vinagre_ssh_connect
<slomo> wonderful :)
<slomo_> seb128: yes, crashes, symbol lookup error
<slomo_> is there a known fix already? :)
<seb128> slomo_, no, that's a known issue on Ubuntu too I was just wondering if it was happening on debian or if that was a toolchain issue on lucid
<seb128> slomo_, thanks for testing
<slomo_> well, should be easy to fix :)
<slomo_> let's take a look
<slomo_> seb128: is there an upstream bugreport?
<mvo> hey slomo_, nice to see you
<slomo_> hi mvo
<seb128> slomo_, not that I know about, I wanted to verify it's not ubuntu specific before opening one
<slomo_> seb128: hm, problem seems to be that libtool or ld is too intelligent :) if you do the same from the applet it should work
<seb128> slomo_, right, the symbol is defined in the applet binary
<seb128> slomo_, I'm not sure what the right change would be though
<slomo_> seb128: there's a libvinagre.a which contains the ssh functions and this is used for linking the main binary... and then the main binary doesn't have the ssh functions anymore (probably because they're not used)
<slomo_> for the applet that library is not used... i would've imagined that -Wl,-export-dynamic would make sure that everything from static libraries is exported too
<slomo_> but no idea what the right fix would be, maybe get rid of libvinagre as it's only used for the main program anyway
<huats> morning
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128 !
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey - you been telling people to drop my LPI patches!? :P
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, I said to keep it for lucid and maybe discuss dropping it during the unstable cycle to avoid extra work if needed
<seb128> seems Laney interpreted that as he wanted
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I think so...
<seb128> robert_ancell, you should register a blueprint for this libupstreamurl next cycle ;-)
<seb128> or whatever you want to call this lpi done in a vendor neutral way
<robert_ancell> seb128, it's on my list (literally on the notebook sitting beside me)
<seb128> good ;-)
<robert_ancell> I'm thinking GUpstream (glib patch) and GtkUpstream (GTK+ patch)
<seb128> "Upstream" doesn't really make sense in upstream code does it? ;-)
<Laney> I interpreted it as "it's not critiical to keep if it's the only Ubuntu patch"
<seb128> Laney, right, and I added a "since it's there in lucid and a win and no effort to keep it I would keep it for the lts"
<seb128> Laney, dropping it now just for the sake of dropping it doesn't make sense either
<Laney> it wasn't just for the sake of it
<Laney> there was a new upstream release :)
<seb128> well updating it once for this version and having the entries in the lts is a worth effort spending
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-libupstream
<Laney> sure I understand what you're saying now
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<Laney> but it's not like I dropped it for no reason either
<robert_ancell> Laney, and it was fairly trivial to update :)
<seb128> Laney, ok, let's say it was a misunderstanding, we will need to figure what to do with those if you care about being able to sync directly ;-)
<akgraner> Good Morning :-) How do I get the main Ubuntu menu back on my panel? Places systems etc?
<seb128> akgraner, hi, right click, add to panel, select it in the list, double click or dnd?
<seb128> slomo_, is orc in schroedinger bringing something visible to users?
<seb128> doh
<akgraner> seb128, I don't see that in the list
<akgraner> I added everything but that back that I could find
<seb128> akgraner, it's one entry with the ubuntu logo
<seb128> akgraner, it's called menubar or similar
<seb128> (not using english there so I don't have the exact wording)
<akgraner> oh I have that then how do I get systems and places back on the panel
<seb128> ?
<seb128> you picked the wrong one if you only have one icon
<seb128> yes it's confusing
<seb128> there are 2 of those
<seb128> one is the one icon menu
<seb128> and one is the 3 labels one
 * akgraner looks thanks :-)
<TheMuso> pitti: I can certainly try that, however that is for tomorrow.
<seb128> slomo_, hey again
<akgraner> alrighty got it back  - thanks :-)  but my panel keeps getting messed up when I suspend ? double icons, and some things like the nm just disappear
<slomo_> seb128: hi, my network connection is a bit unreliable :)
<seb128> akgraner, there is a known bug about it, I get every now and then, weird that you get it so often
<seb128> slomo_, would building shroedinger without orc have any visible effect in normal user situations?
<seb128> slomo_, I synced the new version but it moved from liboil to liborc which is universe
<seb128> slomo_, I'm pondering building without it or downgrading to previous version or trying to get liborc in main but I would prefer to avoid this one since it's late for lucid
<akgraner> ahh ok  - thanks :-)
<slomo_> seb128: yes, without orc schroedinger is insanely slow ;)
<seb128> slomo_, when is shroedinger being used?
<pitti> hah! gotcha, gvfs
<seb128> on any commonly use formats playing or just for some codecs?
<seb128> pitti, the eject blank CD one?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<slomo_> seb128: just for dirac (but iirc you can get dirac videos from the bbc iplayer)
<JamieBennett> Regarding the StartupNotify entry in the .desktop file, I presume the .desktop file is only used when you click on the menu icon, not when you 'open with' or launch the app as an associated launcher?
<seb128> JamieBennett, it's possible yes
<seb128> JamieBennett, hum no, I get the spinning cursor when opening a pdf for example
<slomo_> seb128: imho you can move it to universe
<seb128> pitti, ok, I did a small screwup by syncing the new schroedinger when sabdfl pinged about it yesterday
<seb128> slomo_, no, libavcodec52 depends on it
<JamieBennett> seb128: Ah OK, I'll look further.
<pitti> seb128: and it changes ABI/API all over the place and breaks everything?
<seb128> pitti, no, it moved from using liboil to liborc
<slomo_> seb128: oh, well, then you need orc in main ;) which might not be a good idea because it's quite new
<seb128> pitti, and I didn't notice orc was in universe and schroedinger not
<seb128> pitti, schroedinger is just used by libavcodec52 right now and only for diract videos
<seb128> pitti, I was pondering asking you what you think about maybe promoting orc but slomo seems to say it's not a good idea
<seb128> pitti, I will 1.0.9.is.1.0.8 it
<pitti> seb128: it's not just a configure option?
<seb128> pitti, sorry for the noise
<pitti> i. e. we can't build 1.0.9 against liboil?
<seb128> pitti, they dropped oil support in favor of orc
<pitti> ok
<seb128> no, they cleaned the oil build option which imho is stupid
<slomo_> seb128, pitti: well, orc is a jit compiler and reviewing that for main inclusion might take some time... also orc 0.5 (which is incompatible with current 0.4) will be released in the near future
<seb128> they claim orc is experimental and off by default
<pitti> right, also liboil has many more rdepends
<seb128> build without orc is too slow to be usable
<seb128> and they dropped oil support
<pitti> so let's keep 1.0.8, right
<seb128> dropping oil support is just a stupid think to do in this case, *shrug*
<seb128> pitti, ok, my conclusion too, thanks
<slomo_> seb128: well, with orc schro is up to 3x faster than with liboil... and liboil is not maintained anymore and will probably be go away soon ;)
<seb128> slomo_, so we have choice between slow code, decent speed with a known lib but not maintained or good speed with a new lib not really tested and which will break abi
<seb128> slomo_, ie all 3 options somewhat suck ;-)
<seb128> slomo_, let's stay on liboil for lucid, it's used by other things too anyway
<slomo_> yes, that's probably the best solution
<slomo_> gstreamer will use liboil until 0.12/1.0 too probably
<seb128> slomo_, thanks
<huats> Does anyone know why after upgrading from karmic -> lucid I have lost evolution in the menu ?
<seb128> huats, it's in the office menu
<seb128> huats, we got ride of the duplicate entries
<huats> hum indeed
<huats> I have seen that just after
<huats> seb128, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, when do you think we should upload the lpi change to drop the report a bug entry?
<pitti> re
<pitti> sorry, phone doesn't stand still today :)
<pitti> seb128: hm, what's your feeling?
<pitti> I thought in about a week perhaps
<pitti> it should be in the RC
<pitti> seb128: but feel free to upload it earlier if you prefer
<pitti> I have no strong opinion about it
<seb128> pitti, no, I'm fine doing it early next week
<seb128> pitti, I was just checking with you that after freeze is still ok
<pitti> argh, 3 minutes after I upload gvfs the patch got ack'ed upstream; but oh well, no big deal
 * Ng wonders who he should offer belgian beer to in return for fixing two bash_completion bugs that make his team very sad :D
<pitti> WE ARE UNBRIBA.. wait, beer?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
 * chrisccoulson has just realised he hasn't updated his machine for nearly a week
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<Ng> if I want to propose two debdiffs for a package, should I make each from a pristine package and defer merging horror for someone else? or is there a preferred etiquette for this sort of thing?
<james_w> bzr!
<Ng> james_w: oh, I forgot about that, I'm being all old-and-busted with my debdiff ideas, aren't I ;)
<james_w> Ng: if you think they are sound then stick them in the same branch, if one or both is likely to be contentious then you can put them in two branches
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hey, how are you? I'm great, thanks! spend half of my morning on the phone, though :)
<james_w> with no merging horror!
<Ng> james_w: say, you subscribe to bugmail for bash-completion.... :D
<james_w> correct
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<james_w> I also sponsor things from bzr ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm good thanks. i had quite an early night last night for a change :)
<Ng> james_w: I would like to apply two patches to lucid's bash-completion so I and my team can actually do our work without locally patching it ;)
<didrocks> pitti: it seems to me that the guest session doesn't use the DefaultSession stuff and only logs you in GNOME. I can have a look. This is in the indicator session package?
<pitti> seb128: just reviewed gdu, there's nothing earth shattering in trunk, so I won't do a git snapshot
<didrocks> good morning james_w
<pitti> hey james_w
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> seb128: gvfs was useful, though, fixes another LP bug
<james_w> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey james_w
<james_w> sorry about the pm-utils noise pittit
<pitti> didrocks: no, there's a separate source, gdm-guest-session
<seb128> pitti, quite some good changes in gvfs, it fixes a ftp issue too that you didn't close in the changelog
<didrocks> pitti: ok, looking at that, thanks :)
<pitti> james_w: no problem at all; I know that it's too easy to mix it up, our multitude of on_ac_power scripts is weird
<pitti> seb128: oh, oops; I could have improved my bug stats even more :)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, it's going to be tight to catch up with me for lucid :p
<pitti> s/tight/impossible/
<pitti> I'm running at full steam, but it's not fast enough
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, there was also the ipad bug task you could have closed
<seb128> pitti, you missed 2 easy points there :p
<pitti> I just checked the upstream bugs, there was no LP reference :/
<pitti> seb128: are you closing them now, or shall I look up the bugs?
<seb128> pitti, I just did
<pitti> merci
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/614401
<seb128> I've https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/%s as alias there
<pitti> ooh
<seb128> it's handy
<seb128> I also have a crappy piece of python collecting bug numbers in a changelog
<seb128> and calling firefox  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/%s on the list
<seb128> I should clean and share that ;-)
 * didrocks does the same here after seeing seb128 using it "gb xxx" (for "gnome bug" #…). How did I live without it? :)
<pitti> seb128: thanks, added to my quick searches now
<Ng> james_w: lp:~cmsj/ubuntu/lucid/bash-completion/team-is-fixes/ linked to bug #483499 and bug #510591 for consideration, if you have the time :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483499 in bash-completion "regression: ssh bash completion is unable to handle external known_hosts files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510591 in bash-completion "avahi-browse makes host completion ugly and slow" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510591
<Ng> 483499 is unequivocably a bug and the fix works. 510591 is just very frustrating on large networks, but is denying a cute feature to people on small networks so may be somewhat controversial.
<didrocks> any idea why I'm not on that page (http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-fixes-report.html) but only on that one (http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/lucid-fixes-report.html)?
<mvo> james_w: just fyi (because we talked about it in the past). http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/auto-install-tester/ is a automatic tester if pkgs can be installed/removed cleanly, no further checks (yet :)
 * mvo is off to lunch now
<james_w> \o/
<james_w> thanks mvo
<james_w> mvo: using skewed archives?
<seb128> didrocks, no idea
<james_w> (go for lunch)
<didrocks> seb128: not a big deal in any case. I was just surprised looking at the first link and beginning to wonder what do I do during my days :)
<seb128> I didn't even know about this by team version
<didrocks> even for you or pitti the numbers aren't actually the same. There must be black magic somewhere :)
<seb128> or it has been updated today and the other one not yet
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps the team members need updating
<pitti> in their scripts
<pitti> I suppose they don't update them with every page update
<didrocks> pitti: they added chrisccoulson and RAOF, but maybe they didn't see me, I'll see with them at UDS. Not very important…
<pitti> hm, but RAOF joined much later, and he's on there
<didrocks> do you something to tell me about my employment? :-)
<didrocks> have*
<seb128> didrocks, did you get paid since you work there? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I guess I have to check again :-)
<pitti> didrocks: just ping bdmurray about it; I guess it's trivial to fix
<didrocks> pitti: sure, will do, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you're not fixing any bugs?
<chrisccoulson> :P
<seb128> didrocks, slacker!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/lucid-fixes-report.html seems to tell something else :)
<chrisccoulson> saying that, i've got a lot of catching up to do to reach seb128's level
<didrocks> seb128: to be honest, I was thinking you will tell that first :)
<seb128> :-p
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm not doing too bad i suppose. if you add the contributions from both e-mail addresses, then i'm just above slangasek
<seb128> chrisccoulson, your community you is beating your canonical you though ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'd best start working a bit more then ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<james_w> Ng: if you "Propose for merging" then I get mail and it goes on the web page
<james_w> I'm looking at it now anyway
<Ng> doh
<seb128> Ng, don't assume it's true for most packages though ;-)
<Ng> I need to read up on the new hotness for ubuntu branches
<Ng> heh
<seb128> dunno where those requests go usually but I know I don't receive them for desktop packages so better to still open a bug asking for sponsoring
<james_w> seb128: no, *I* get mail :-)
<seb128> james_w, I see ;-)
<Ng> james_w: would you still like the proposal, for completeness?
<seb128> it might be a good thing if you can handle sponsoring for everything you receive :p
<james_w> seb128: we can subscribe a desktop team to appropriate branches to get you receiving mails if you like
<james_w> seb128: I currently explicitly farm out those I can't handle
<seb128> james_w, I need to think about what that implies before saying yes there ;-)
<james_w> right
<james_w> Ng: could you try these three patches? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=541423#c5
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 541423 in bash-completion "tab completion of hosts in known_hosts files produce errors" [Medium,Assigned]
<seb128> tseliot, hey
<tseliot> hi seb128
<seb128> tseliot, one of the nvidia guys said he found the issue on the gdm lock bug ;-)
<seb128> tseliot, thanks for pinging them there!
<tseliot> seb128: np, they are the only people who can fix that ;)
<seb128> hehe, yeah, but good to know that we can raise issues and have them to look at those
<seb128> rather than just waiting on maybe to have the issue fixed by luck in some update one day
<seb128> tseliot, not sure how busy you are and if you read bugmails too but did you see the comments on this touchpad configuration bug?
<Ng> james_w: sure
<seb128> tseliot, the one about having 2 finger click action changes since karmic
<tseliot> seb128: yes, I've been doing this with both amd and nvidia for a while now. If you have issues, just report them to me and I'll talk to upstream
<seb128> tseliot, noted, thanks
<james_w> Ng: I'd rather move in the direction upstream has gone for that one, as they seem to be playing whack-a-mole with regressions
<mvo> chrisccoulson: do you have a idea if bug #561040 is a firefox bug or a icedtea6-plugin bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561040 in openjdk-6 "[lucid] icedtea6-plugin becomes deselected on upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561040
<didrocks> pitti: I don't have any clue there (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Intrepid/GuestAccount): I must check if I can add a parameter when calling guest-session-setup.sh (the current user GDMSESSION), but I can't find what call this script… Any hint?
<tseliot> seb128: which one? The one that we declined for Lucid?
<seb128> tseliot, do you think the touchpad config is something like to still change for lucid now? I've no opinion on what standard touchpad behaviour should be...
<seb128> tseliot, bug #432814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432814 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad: Action for middle and right click is reversed since jaunty" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432814
<seb128> tseliot, the lucid task is still open, so if it has been declined could you update the bug?
<tseliot> seb128: oh, there's no such thing as a better default in this case. A UI should allow users to change this. And it's something that it's been on my todo list for a while now. mpt designed the UI too. So it's a matter of time for me
<tseliot> sure, I'll update that bug report
<seb128> tseliot, well, I would say that what other systems are doing would probably be a good default if that's what 90% of users are used to
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: (sorry for delay, phone) ah, that's called by gdm, we have a patch for that
<didrocks> pitti: (no pb) oh ok, so no current user info knowledge?
<pitti> didrocks: right now it just calls gnome-session
<pitti> didrocks: no, it's not related to the current user
<pitti> didrocks: what's wrong with it?
<didrocks> hum… tricky, let's try to only use DefaulSession so and not the dmrc
<didrocks> pitti: if you use une, for instance, the guest session is GNOME
<didrocks> as it launches gnome-session without the good GDMSESSION
<pitti> didrocks: dmrc might be possible, though
<pitti> didrocks: setup.sh writes dmrc anyway
<didrocks> I've dive a little on that and thought I can fix that easily in the guest session level. I only need to know what's the current session from user clicking on "guest session" in the setup script
<pitti> didrocks: that's indicator-session
<didrocks> pitti: guest-session-setup.sh is called by indicator-session?
<pitti> didrocks: you have to pass it to guest-session-launch, which had to parse it as an argument to the gdm dbus call
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<pitti> didrocks: and gdm has to pass it to setup.sh
<pitti> or just set $GDMSESSION as usual
<pitti> the latter is probably easier
<didrocks> ok, so indicator-session -> guest-session-launch -> gdm (by dbus) -> guest-session-setup.sh
<didrocks> right?
<pitti> right
<didrocks> sweet, giving it as an argument seems feasable :)
<didrocks> thanks pitti
<chrisccoulson> mvo - so, icedtea6-plugin was correctly installed at the end of the upgrade?
<pitti> didrocks: just checking, you need to ensure that this will still run /usr/share/xsessions/guest-restricted.desktop
<pitti> didrocks: because otherwise we'll lose all apparmor confinement
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yes
<mvo> chrisccoulson: and nothing in the logs indicates a error
<mvo> chrisccoulson: however icedtea-gcjplugin was removed
<pitti> didrocks: this makes it quite tricky, I think
<mvo> chrisccoulson: not sure if that is relevant or a red-herring
<pitti> didrocks: setup.sh forces Session=guest-restricted for that reason
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i don't think that's relevant, it looks like that was just a transitional package to ensure icedtea6-plugin is installed
<didrocks> pitti: right, I've testing something with a symlink like /usr/share/xsessions/une-guest-restricted.desktop and then launching the same wrapper  setting up GDMSESSION depending an that. It seems to work well
<didrocks> pitti: the only missing bit for me was to tell "which .desktop file to launch", with the dmrc written by guest-session-setup.sh, hence my question :)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: ok, the full logs are in the report, reassign as appropriate (and many thanks for the app-install-data branch update btw)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - you're welcome
<mvo> seb128: bug 560237 contains a bunch of failures, the gthumb one look nasty (if it is correct that it does no longer support old catalogs)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560237 in update-manager "Ubuntu upgrade to Lucid failed badly!" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560237
<chrisccoulson> pitti - when you remove packages from the archive, is there a record of that kept somewhere? eg, if i wanted to build a list of packages we dropped this cycle, is that easy to do?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's recorded in launchpad, on the +changelog page
<pitti> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-noscript/+changelog
<pitti> "Deleted in lucid-release on 2010-04-12  (Reason: unsuportable Mozilla extensions, see https://wiki.ubuntu....) "
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah, but that would mean i'd need to already have a list of packages though
<chrisccoulson> that's the bit i'm trying to find out :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: alternatively you could grep-dctrl/diff the Sources.gz lists of karmic and lucid
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's probably a good idea actually. thanks
<chrisccoulson> i will try that after i've had some lunch
<Ng> james_w: ooi, as I'm hacking/testing away, should I be committing, or turning my changes into patches in debian/patches and committing those?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: you can also use the LP api and search for source publications in the Deleted state I believe
<james_w> Ng: if the package uses a patch system then you should still follow that
<Ng> james_w: fair enough. the shell fu is a bit deep for me, but those three commits applied instead of our patch leave me with working ssh host tab completion, so I'll collapse them into a single patch and push again with that instead of our patch?
<james_w> yes please
<james_w> or 3 separate patches is fine, whichever is easiest for you
<Ng> I figured since they're modifying each other, they have no real utility as separate patches, so I just applied them in sequence and have a nice bzr diff of the aggregate result :)
<seb128> re
<Ng> james_w: I expect I've stomped all over best practice, but it's built here, tested and pushed.
<seb128> mvo, sorry I was having lunch and disconnected
<seb128> mvo, what was the bug number?
<james_w> yeah, you've clearly made a mockery of best practice by testing it
<Ng> haha
<mvo> bug 560237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560237 in update-manager "Ubuntu upgrade to Lucid failed badly!" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560237
<Ng> you should aim to fail gloriously
<seb128> mvo, danke
<seb128> mvo, it's maybe another argument in favor of doing bug #545871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545871 in gthumb "[lucid] downgrade to stable 2.10" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545871
<mvo> seb128: yeah
<bdrung> seb128, pitti: pushed evolution and hello to the desktop team :)
<pitti> bdrung: thanks! and hello :)
<seb128> bdrung, hey, thanks!
<bdrung> let's see if this team will absorb me
<seb128> hehe
<bdrung> that happens quite regular
<james_w> Ng: doon
<Ng> james_w: outstanding, thank you very very much :D
<james_w> no, thank you
<Ng> no! ;)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: do you know what happened to the downgrade gthumb discussion?
<seb128> cf bug pointed by mvo before
<pitti> seb128: I reported a few bugs upstream, and some were fixed; we should do a git pull instead
<seb128> the new version can't import or read catalogs from previous version
<didrocks> seb128: I just followed that pitti was more pleased about upstream last changes… nothing else
<pitti> uh
<pitti> but I lost sight of it, TBH
<pitti> I don't have previous catalogs, though, so that never occured to me
<seb128> me neither
<didrocks> same here. I can setup a test if you wish
<pitti> this seems to be quite a bit stronger argument than the various small problems
<seb128> I'm not sure how common that is
<seb128> right, I'm wondering if all considered we should just not revert now for lucid
<seb128> less trouble that trying to play catchup on all those issues
<pitti> I tend to agree
<didrocks> yeah, maybe revert is the good choice there
<seb128> didrocks, can you do it?
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I'm finishing some gdm test and will do it then
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> merci didrocks; please let me know if you need help
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> shouldn't be that hard :)
<seb128> mvo, ^ fyi
<pitti> didrocks: I guess basically take the karmic package, bump version, add changelog, test, upload?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, wait, you said we'd need to fix the gvfs unmounting?
<didrocks> pitti: IIRC, we had an issue with automounting
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> I'll have a check again to ensure it's still broken
<seb128> didn't we have a patch for this in karmic?
<pitti> seb128: just to avoid double work, did you already talk to teuf about bug 544994? I was going to take a stab at this now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544994 in rhythmbox "the rhythmbox mtp code hijacks cameras" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544994
<seb128> I though the desktop was calling gvfs-umount
<pitti> seb128: yes, and that still ought to work
<pitti> not sure whether it was the .desktop or gthumb itself
<seb128> pitti, I mentioned it on #rhythmbox but we didn't really get anywhere about it
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, so you are welcome to ping teuf about it
<pitti> seb128: how is your Apple working with lucid these days, BTW?
<pitti> anything that we still need to polish?
 * pitti has never seen the afc backend in action
<seb128> pitti, it's working well, no polish required that I noticed no
<seb128> good work to upstream, teuf, you ;-)
<pitti> good to hear
<pitti> I think the udisks/gdu/gvfs stack has come together in lucid
<seb128> yes
<seb128> let's see if the rest of the stack get cleaned and on shape with GNOME3 now
<pitti> I just saw vuntz' gsettings blog, nice
<baptistemm> yep
<seb128> didn't read that one yet
 * seb128 looks
<seb128> brb session restart
<tseliot> seb128: about bug #432814. I think gnome-settings-daemon is using whatever upstream decided to be the default i.e. 1 3 2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432814 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad: Action for middle and right click is reversed since jaunty" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432814
<tseliot> while the synaptics driver uses 1 2 3. g-s-d overrides the default settings in synaptics though
<seb128> tseliot, do you think we should change the default in gsd?
<tseliot> seb128: yes, maybe. I'm still trying to figure out what is reversed with respect to what ;)
<hyperair> does anyone know if ubuntu has 3-button moues emulation enabled by default?
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<tseliot> hyperair: you can check it yourself by doing xinput list-props "name of your device"
<hyperair> tseliot: i know *my* configuration. i want to know if it's enabled by default.
<hyperair> tseliot: i added a fdi file to only enable 3-button emulation on touchpads, i just can't remember what it was originally.
<tseliot> hyperair: wait, what do you mean by 3 button emulation?
<hyperair> tseliot: left+rightclick = middleclick
<tseliot> middle button emulation seems to be enabled in evdev
<hyperair> tseliot: okay, that's what i wanted to know, thanks =)
<tseliot> np
<seb128> pitti, btw you can use rhythmbox -D mtp to get debug log for mtp only
<pitti> seb128: *nod*, I know
<seb128> pitti, just in case you didn't know and it would be handy
<pitti> merci!
<seb128> pitti, ok, I though I would just mention it ;-)
<seb128> de rien!
<seb128> ls
<seb128> ups
<pitti> seb128: (I'm not using it, it's still way too verbose; I roughly know what happens, and I'm figuring out the libmtp API now, and stepping through with nemiver)
<seb128> ok
<tseliot> seb128: ok, so after a closer look at the bug, what they suggest is divert from what upstream set in g-s-d as we already do in synaptics. Fine by me. Shall I fix this?
<seb128> tseliot, you know better than me what would be the best default I think, feel free to update g-s-d to use by default whatever makes sense or is coherent with what we had
<tseliot> seb128: ok
<seb128> re
<seb128> does anybody think we need manpages for applets?
<seb128> I'm cleaning gnome-applets to stop shipping manpages for applets which are not shipped there
<seb128> ie the mixer one
<seb128> but half of the manpages don't match a binary and the other ones have wrong names or are buddy and are for things not in bin path anyway
<seb128> I'm pondering just dropping those (shipping those is a debian specific change)
<didrocks> dropping is better than having deprecated or partially false info
<didrocks> (IMHO)
<seb128> ok, I take that as a no objection, I'm building it now, if nobody tells me to stop I will clean those in lucid ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, good idea
<rickspencer3> hello all
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i fixed that bug :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sweet
<rickspencer3> though I was never in doubt
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> well, almost... it made me realize something else that needs attention :)
<rickspencer3> uhoh
<rickspencer3> well, good thing desktopcouch finally got fixed
<kenvandine> yup :)
<kenvandine> it will get uploaded soon
<rickspencer3> now we have another round of bugs to discover before it's too late
<kenvandine> hehe
<rickspencer3> wasn't kidding, actually ;)
<rickspencer3> you always find bugs when you finally get things workng end to end
<kenvandine> i know... but i just have to laugh or go nuts
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> the bug was we raised GwibberException for the same failure twice
<kenvandine> one of which is in the main thread that caused it to exit
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I was simply *reading* (not even running) some of my quidgets code last neight, and I saw 2 bugs
<kenvandine> so my new discovery, in fixing this bug
<kenvandine> is we notify the user of the failed keyring look up 3 times for the same account
<kenvandine> all at the exact same time
<kenvandine> so you get 3 dialogs at once
<rickspencer3> oops
<kenvandine> so we need a way to track that we have notified the user
<kenvandine> the problem is, it happens so fast... all in parallel threads
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, working on last annoying bugs :)
<kenvandine> the dialog does check to see if there is an existing window from the same progname and raise it instead of opening a new one..
<didrocks> you?
<kenvandine> but since it happens at the exact same time, that fails
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> <didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, working on last annoying bugs :)
<rickspencer3> that sounds good
<seb128> didrocks, you are sure we are running out of annoying bugs? ;-)
<rickspencer3> better than "last crashers"
<seb128> didrocks, I can give you some from my list if you want :p
 * didrocks hides :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I'm fine, in fact, my wife inadvertently turned off my alarm, so I slept an extra 45 minutes
<rickspencer3> it was awesome!
<rickspencer3> total guilt free oversleeping
<didrocks> pitti, seb128: ok, got the guest session working depending on the flavor you are running. This include two uploads (gdm and gdm-guest-session). If people just install one of those, the guest session won't work. I think that doesn't deserve a Break:
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh, "it wasn't your fault" :)
<rickspencer3> of course, if I heard this excuse from one of you guys, I'd be really suspicious ;)
<pitti> didrocks: you can at least bump the gdm dependency of g-guest-sessio
<pitti> n
<seb128> rickspencer3, good one, next time I feel lazy I will tell people that the can stepped on the alarm clock button when I join ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: right, can do that
<seb128> didrocks, what pitti said
<pitti> seb128: urgh, the Malevolent Coke Can From Hell?
 * didrocks throws out his alarm clock
<seb128> the ca*t*
<seb128> I should really start reading what I type ;-)
<pitti> argh
<kenvandine> hehe... with young kids, i haven't slept until my alarm went off in years :/
<pitti> now I wrote such a nice function to see whether a device in Rhythmbox is actually an audio player
<pitti> but my camer actually supports .wav files
<seb128> pitti, speaking of coke can I watched some tv show where they explains how much trouble those create for french trains every year
<pitti> seb128: how so? shouldn't be much worse than coffee, except making you fat?
<seb128> pitti, getting stucked between both rail parts and turn on the "other train on the line" detection and stopping trains
<pitti> oh, cans
<pitti> indeed
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, anything we need to do (and by "we" I mean you ;) ) for bug #562618?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562618 in ubuntuone-client "desktopcouch should automatically start replicating when files sync" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562618
<seb128> pitti, lol
<seb128> pitti, see, it's a multimedia player, it can even do avi recording!
<pitti> yes, it can..
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i will follow-up
<pitti> seb128: do you have a camera which is a bit less ambitious?
<seb128> pitti, no, I've a canon a95
<seb128> I guess it's the same
<seb128> I can check if you want
<rickspencer3> will be hard to find a camera that doesn't take movies I think
<pitti> but movies are uninteresting for Rhythmbox
<pitti> seb128: install mtp-tools and run mtp-detect
<seb128> pitti, how do I see if it claims handling wav?
<pitti> libmtp supported (playable) filetypes:
<pitti>    Audio Video Interleave
<pitti>    RIFF WAVE file
<pitti>    JPEG file
<seb128> libmtp supported (playable) filetypes:
<seb128>    JPEG file
<seb128>    Audio Video Interleave
<seb128>    RIFF WAVE file
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> ok
 * pitti tries if that actually works in RB, before getting out a bigger hammer
<seb128> pitti, you didn't filter out on the udev music player id thing?
<pitti> seb128: I'm a bit worried on filtering devices which RB actually can deal with
<seb128> pitti, in case some are working but not listed in libmtp rules?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> hum, yeah, I can see that
<seb128> though the way forward might be to just add those missing to libmtp
<seb128> but right, it's a bit late for that in lucid
<pitti> I can't even figure out how to record a .wav on that thing
<pitti> (16:25:06) [0xb27040] [create_source_device_cb] rb-mtp-plugin.c:422: device is not an audio player, ignoring
<pitti> hah
<kklimonda> what is the reason for disabling report a problem menu item? can I read about it somewhere?
<kklimonda> ok, I think the full specification makes some sense
<seb128> kklimonda, users usually want to use the answer tracker to have somebody looking at their issue rather than report bugs
<kklimonda> seb128: mhm, that was my gut feeling too - thanks for the clarification
<pitti> seb128: ok for me to upload RB? (for the camera fix)
<seb128> pitti, yes please, there is nothing in git pending upload and I've nothing locally
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs back seb128
<robert_ancell> who suggest the skype/empathy integration blueprint idea?  Is that feasible?  That would be so awesome...
<seb128> robert_ancell, I would say it's rickspencer3 but I'm not sure
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, well ... someone requested that I include it
<rickspencer3> I think OEM services or such
<seb128> robert_ancell, looking for new challenges in the next cycle? ;-)
<robert_ancell> yeah, I'd work on that!
<robert_ancell> the skype ui leaves a lot to be desired.  Proper integration would be awesome
<robert_ancell> I was just using it a few hours ago and I wanted to share my desktop.  You could do that much easier with something like empathy...
<pitti> didrocks: can you please push your gdm-guest-session changes to bzr?
<tseliot> seb128: I've just uploaded the fix for g-s-d
<seb128> tseliot, thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, you can already do that with empathy
<tseliot> seb128: np. Note: I haven't touched its bzr branch (if it uses one)
<seb128> tseliot, oh, come come you didn't? yes there is one as documented in the control
<seb128> tseliot, could you update it too?
<tseliot> seb128: because I have bad memory ;)
<tseliot> sure
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: it's done normally (~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/lucid/gdm-guest-session/ubuntu) following your last value in the control file: ~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/karmic/gdm-guest-session/ubuntu
<seb128> tseliot, apt-get source should tell you about those btw
<tseliot> right but my multitasking doesn't help :-P
<seb128> didrocks, btw where is the french layout bug now? waiting on replies in the fdo bugzilla bug?
<pitti> didrocks: hm, it should be lucid now, I suppose
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I think that I'll still leave 2 hours before we take a decision
<seb128> didrocks, did svu had any useful hint?
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, I pulled from /karmic/ here, and no updates
<didrocks> pitti: it's ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/lucid/gdm-guest-session/ubuntu
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: yw
<didrocks> seb128: nothing more than the discussion we had yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: so, what we can do is to include level4n instead of level4nl
<didrocks> we will loose the 5th modifier key, which isn't that much
<didrocks> if we add the right ctrl key manually as the 5th level, we will be back in the bug in 2008…
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> which is better than the one we have now imho
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> and not including the 5th level will avoid us the bug in 2008 (right ctrl not working in virtualbox, for instance)
<didrocks> we will just loose this modifier key… not a big deal I guess (it's been 2 days I'm living without it, noticed nothing annoying myself)
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> I would say to do the change
<seb128> if it annoys really people who are keyboard geeks that make wake them to comment on the bug with suggestions :p
<didrocks> ok, finishing the gthumb test first (it seems to me that the previous version upgraded my import files too, but well, let's downgrade it)
<didrocks> the previous version in lucid is importing my photo from my camera correctly this time. Don't know what happened a couple of month ago
<asac> 17:18 < asac> anyone has a hotmail account ;)
<asac> 17:18 < asac> whats the url to go to to get to the inbox?
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, hi, I'm interested in your thoughts on bug #556631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556631 in compiz "Compiz showing corruption because not refusing to run when rez > max texture size" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556631
<rickspencer3> is this truly a high?
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: Well, I commented on it :)
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, but a "High"?
<rickspencer3> seems your comments suggest it is not tractable, and perhaps not a High
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: Yeah
<Amaranth> I think it got High because it's a regression
<james_w> chrisccoulson: hey, two things. 1) is there a replacement for the libmozjs0d package in xul 1.9, or was it dropped as it shouldn't be used externally. 2) did you get anywhere with that SoC student?
<Amaranth> Although that may not be true either
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: It's either a regression or the real bug is that when running compiz and attaching a second monitor it doesn't do the checks again
<chrisccoulson> james_w - 1) there isn't a replacement, as applications shouldn't be using that directly
<chrisccoulson> 2) I've not had a chance to speak to the SoC student yet, but was going to mail him later
<james_w> cool
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, the bug is currently a release blocker
<Amaranth> Although I thought that would no longer be the case with the code in lucid, was hoping when ever compiz ran in to this kind of situation it would go back to metacity even if the checks allowed it to start
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, desktopcouch uploaded, and gwibber fix uploaded :)
<james_w> the deadline is close
<rickspencer3> would you consider decreasing the importance?
 * kenvandine -> lunch
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sweeeet!
<james_w> chrisccoulson: is there a usual thing that is done with bugs like bug 536643 then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536643 in mediatomb "Missing dependencies (libmozjs0d)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536643
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i'm not entirely familiar with what i need to do for the deadline. i can probably find out, but perhaps you can already tell me what i need to do
<chrisccoulson> i'm registered as a mentor for Ubuntu now
<james_w> chrisccoulson: you need to click "I'm willing to mentor this application" if you are, and then vote on how good you think it is
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: If the bug is that running `compiz` with both monitors enabled allows this situation then it probably should be High but if the bug is that attaching a second monitor while compiz is running causes this I would lower it
<chrisccoulson> james_w - the usual thing for bugs like bug 536643 is to drop the application ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536643 in mediatomb "Missing dependencies (libmozjs0d)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536643
<chrisccoulson> but, i can probably look at that and see if it's fixable
<james_w> chrisccoulson: if you could take a 2 minute look to start that would be great.
<chrisccoulson> james_w - in general, applications should be using the XPCOM glue to find the library (which we put in an unstable path, whose location changes with each new version)
<Nafai> morning
<chrisccoulson> but, it can be "fixed" with some LD_LIBRARY_PATH magic
<rickspencer3> hi Nafai
<Nafai> HI rickspencer3
<chrisccoulson> although i wouldn't encourage that as a long term solution
<rickspencer3> Nafai I bet you can guess what I am gong to ask you ;)
<Nafai> I'm fine, thank you :)
<Nafai> j/k
<Nafai> I've got one more avenue to go down and then I'm going to reach out for help this morning
 * hyperair wonders if gwibber has been stubborn for anyone else besides me where twitter is concerned
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: In that reporter's .xsession-errors he gets "/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Warn: Exceeded max texture size" but I changed that to a fatal error
<Amaranth> oh, no I didn't, it's still a warning but immediately after the warning it calls launchFallbackWM()
<chrisccoulson_> james_w, ok, it looks possible to compile without spidermonkey support
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, do you feel that we need to focus on this bug, and not ship if we don't resolve it?
<chrisccoulson_> i would probably just do that in lucid tbh
<james_w> chrisccoulson_: sounds reasonable
<james_w> perhaps just drop a note in the bug
<chrisccoulson_> james_w - yeah, i can do that
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: Well considering him getting the warning means he is running the code I wrote to make compiz stop loading it could certainly be a big issue if that code isn't working
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: Because that means it's possible that code isn't working for the other cases where we stop trying to load compiz and use metacity instead
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, who should the bug be assigned to then?
 * rickspencer3 hint hint ;)
<Amaranth> heh
<rickspencer3> the subtly is awesome
<Amaranth> I wonder if some of the process state compiz sets up (signal handling and such) is causing issues when execlp launches metacity
<Amaranth> But if metacity is not found it'll launch xterm and if either one of those are not found or fail to start (execlp returns) compiz immediately calls exit(EXIT_FAILURE) so that shouldn't do anything either
<Amaranth> So somehow even though the warning and the call to launchFallbackWM are inside the same if block one is getting called but not the other...
<Amaranth> but we know this code is working for other people because someone filed a bug complaining about their 2048xsomething resolution no longer working with compiz since we changed to check for >= max texture size
<nigelb> didrocks, anything more I need to do for cheese?
<didrocks> nigelb: sorry, I didn't have the time to test it again since the last crash, I'll have a free slot in few minutes, can you paste me again the bug report, please?
<nigelb> didrocks, just the bug number?
<didrocks> nigelb: yes :)
<nigelb> bug 542091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542091 in cheese "Add apport hook for cheese" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542091
<nigelb> who deals with pitivi by the way?
<didrocks> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> there is a bug fix sitting with ack from release team, bug 314885.  If someone can look into it, would be great :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314885 in pitivi "Don't show version number in titlebar" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314885
<didrocks> oh, seems easy, can have a look too
<vish> nigelb: kiddo
<nigelb> thank you :)
<vish> for pitivi^
<nigelb> vish, huh?
<vish> nigelb: https://launchpad.net/~kiddo
<nigelb> vish, ah.  thanks :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, uploaded xkeyboard-config, tell me if it fixes for you. I'm happily using the space bar in rhythmbox now :)
<seb128> didrocks, waouh, thanks!
<didrocks> vish: is kiddo a core-dev? I guess vish was asking for someone with upload rights
<didrocks> s/vish/nigelb/ (for the second occurence) :)
<vish> didrocks: oh , no he is just for pitivi contact
<didrocks> nigelb: will have a look to sponsor this one for you too, so
<nigelb> yeah, I was asking for someone with upload rights.  I wanted the Desktop Team guy for pitivi :)
<nigelb> didrocks, thanks again :)
<vish> nigelb:  he usually helps in upstream contacts for pitivi
<rickspencer3> bug #552221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552221 in gnome-media "Volume Control "gnome-volume-control-applet" entry is removed from Startup Applications "gnome-session-properties" after release-upgrade to Lucid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552221
<nigelb> mvo, will you be able to get this fix in? bug 154349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154349 in synaptic "synaptic won't remember certain preferences" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154349
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's not a bug
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, we don't run the gnome-media sound applet but use the indicator now
<seb128> rickspencer3, so we masked the GNOME one from the autostart list
<seb128> so users don't get both started
<rickspencer3> seb128, I just got pinged about this by komputes
<rickspencer3> rather thane explain to me, can you just comment on the bug
 * rickspencer3 is super lazy today :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm already late for sport so I need to run now but I will do that when I'm back
<seb128> bbl
<rickspencer3> seb128, k
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<didrocks> nigelb: apart from the fact that you had "karmic" in the changelog, it was all good. Fixed and cheese uploaded. Thanks :)
<nigelb> didrocks, yeah, doing stuff in the evening after 12 hours at work tends to drain my concentration.  thanks again.
<didrocks> yw
<nigelb> ouch, so I need to poke someone about that software center bug.
<mvo> nigelb: its on my "look at things" list, that list is currently long unfortunately :(
<nigelb> mvo, aaah. the final freeze being hours away got me worried :)
<nigelb> mvo, I'm just going through the patches I've reviewed for things that can go into lucid
<mvo> nigelb: there are some other synaptic fixes pending
<nigelb> mvo, ah.  No problem :)
<didrocks> see you seb128
<didrocks> nigelb: and pitivi sponsored (refreshed to apply against last version), good work :)
<nigelb> didrocks, yaay! thanks again.
<didrocks> ok, let's go now into my most important task of the day (I think rickspencer3 will agree): releasing Quickly 0.4 :)
<didrocks> (kidding)
<nigelb> didrocks, sorry about the debdiff being stale.  I did it quite some time back :)
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<Nafai> didrocks: w00
<didrocks> nigelb: well, next time, we'll see together how to do that with bzr if you wish :)
<nigelb> didrocks, I know the bzr method.  probably in maverick, I'll use that exclusively
<didrocks> nigelb: sweet, it'll make merge so easy :)
<nigelb> ah, I'll keep that in mind :)
<czajkowski> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> czajkowski, pong
<czajkowski> kenvandine: in gwibber should you really be able to seem dms which you've deleted on the web ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> gwibber caches them
<kenvandine> but doesn't know it has been deleted on the web
<kenvandine> i wonder if the API has a way to find those
<czajkowski> tis just a thought :)
<kenvandine> czajkowski, can you please file a bug?
<kenvandine> we should consider that for next cycle
<czajkowski> kenvandine: lovely will do :)
<kenvandine> thank you!
 * Nafai lunches
<kenvandine> Nafai, enjoy!
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> didrocks, lots of "Fix Released" in my inbox!
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: I guess it will be hard to get the stb 2.10.0 in Lucid before the release...
<rickspencer3> seb128, didrocks, pitti, kenvandine, chrisccoulson, everyone else ...
<rickspencer3> check it out ...
<rickspencer3> http://is.gd/bszVI
<rickspencer3> so 99 papercuts fixed in Lucid
<rickspencer3> but some bugs with patches
<rickspencer3> anyway we could pick out a couple of these patches and put it over 100?
<rickspencer3> that would be really cool
<rickspencer3> just 1 more
<milanbv> rickspencer3: I have one :-)
<milanbv> a student is working on time-admin
<rickspencer3> milanbv, a fixed paper cut you can upload?
<milanbv> there's a patch
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i'll look
<milanbv> bug 551936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551936 in gnome-system-tools "[time-admin] Value of "Configuration" doesn't change on initial switch to "Keep synchronized with Internet servers"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551936
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<milanbv> he was going to make the patch available in a PPA, patch is not tested yet
<nigelb> rickspencer3, I can get a debdiff of bug 150690 if you can test it from my ppa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150690 in libwnck "Can't drag a window to another workspace" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150690
<milanbv> but it should work
<rickspencer3> any of these that don't break visual freeze, and are very low risk, may be worth picking off
<milanbv> rickspencer3: if you want, he'll be glad to make a debdiff quickly (he'sin a hurry)
<rickspencer3> but I think pitti needs to weight in here
<asac> seems bug 314885 was also fixed in ubuntu ... but isnt marked as fixed in the papercuts project
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314885 in pitivi "Don't show version number in titlebar" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314885
<rickspencer3> as the pointer haired manager, of course I will ask for more bug fixing ;)
<rickspencer3> djsiegel, ^
<asac> heh. thats 32 minutes ago i just saw ;)
<rickspencer3> you know what's up with the pitivi bug?
<rickspencer3> so that puts us to 100?
<milanbv> argh, too many easy to fix bugs!
<rickspencer3> well, if folks put the effort into making the patches, seems like it would be nice to consider them
<rickspencer3> but I defer to pitti
<rickspencer3> he is in charge of delivery, not me ;)
<milanbv> just tell me, else he will provide an updated patch and we'll see later
<pitti> rickspencer3: re
<pitti> rickspencer3: bug 314885 is fixed, closing that; does that put us to 100?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314885 in pitivi "Don't show version number in titlebar" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314885
<pitti> ah, so said asac already
<pitti> rickspencer3: it's worth having a look at the list, anyway, although it gets quite tight
<rickspencer3> pitti, ack
<djsiegel> kind of a weak paper cut... :)
<djsiegel> but let's count it!
<asac> next time we go for 100k ;)
<chrisccoulson_> has somebody highlighted my other name in the last few minutes? i see the icon on my laptop, but i can't use it to find out who ;)
<asac> 100 is too easy
<chrisccoulson_> (i'm on my desktop atm)
<djsiegel> would love to see other projects remove version numbers from their titlebars
<djsiegel> so it's a good example even if it's super tiny
<djsiegel> So, that's 76 paper cuts fixed in Karmic, then 100 in Lucid
<djsiegel> and it's possible that more than 100 were fixed in lucid
<djsiegel> because we have 176 fixed in hundredpapercuts, and I just subtracted 76 from that to get the lucid total
<chrisccoulson_> oh, i see now, it was milanbv and rickspencer3 ;)
<djsiegel> if any of the 76 for karmic were marked fixed incorrectly, we may have more than 100 for luci
<djsiegel> d
<pitti> rickspencer3: I wonder why so few, if any, of them are in the sponsoring queue
<rickspencer3> pitti, dunno
<rickspencer3> must be a bit of a breakdown there
<pitti> phone again, bbl
 * rickspencer3 lunch -> gym
<rickspencer3> bbl
<rickspencer3> pitti, if you guys could scrub that list and make sure there aren't a few more fixes that would make sense to upload ...
<rickspencer3> I would really appreciate that
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I'll try now
<didrocks> (back from dinner)
<pitti> seb128, rickspencer3: I found three which we could still upload
<didrocks> pitti: needs help to review them?
<pitti> bug 272792, bug 495723, bug 550195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272792 in hundredpapercuts "Ellipsize long folder names in the location bar" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495723 in hundredpapercuts "the copy action doesn't work in the second after a directory load" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550195 in gnome-media "when volume is on 0 and moved up the volume doesn't update" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550195
<pitti> didrocks: if you have some minutes, grab one?
<didrocks> sure, taking first one first :)
<pitti> didrocks: could you perhaps do 550195? it's easy to test and the patch looks rather easy?
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> ok, great; thanks
<pitti> didrocks: I'll do the gnome-media one then
<didrocks> ok :)
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - are you free to do another couple of extension removals? :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: can do
<pitti> ah, I can't
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - oh, how come?
<pitti> guests just arrived, sorry :)
<pitti> so I'm off for today
<pitti> see you all tomorrow!
<rickspencer3> bye pitti
<chrisccoulson_> pitti - ok, no worries. have a good evening :)
<didrocks> enjoy your evening pitti
<didrocks> pitti: rickspencer3: won't update the nautilus location bar patch. It's quite hackish with hard coded value, the upstream bug also lack of comments
<rickspencer3> didrocks, good
<rickspencer3> use your judgement
<didrocks> would be bad to break everything before final freeze :)
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> would be bad to not apply patches that make sense too
<rickspencer3> so you're doing the right thing
<rickspencer3> thanks, didrocks
 * rickspencer3 leaves again
<rickspencer3> bbiab
<didrocks> see you rickspencer3
<didrocks> asac: what's the url of the paperput project to see the number of closed one?
<didrocks> just the sum of the "Milestone-targeted bugs"? in the project page :)
<didrocks> it's 48 if I only counting that. Should miss something
<didrocks> djsiegel: ^
<didrocks> djsiegel: oh, backlog your comment, ok, you substract the number :)
<djsiegel> http://is.gd/bsHWc
<djsiegel> that's all Fix Committed + Fix Released
<djsiegel> in hundredpapercuts
<didrocks> yeah, and you are sure that we had 76 fixed in karmic?
<didrocks> milanbv: if he's eager to update his patch now. I can apply it
<milanbv> didrocks: OK
<milanbv> I tell him
<djsiegel> didrocks: yes, 76 in karmic
<djsiegel> didrocks: http://davidsiegel.org/100papercuts-karmic-lucid/
<didrocks> djsiegel: sweet, we will have 101 at least for lucid so :)
 * djsiegel high-fives didrocks (and misses)
<djsiegel> oops, I missed
<didrocks> heh
<milanbv> didrocks: what's the deadline for the patch?
<didrocks> milanbv: I'll certainly quit in one hour and I don't know if the freeze will be tomorrow morning or later
<didrocks> I can adapt the patch then…
<milanbv> didrocks: he's currently merging it
<didrocks> milanbv: nice!
<milanbv> didrocks: here's xiegai, who's fixing the paper cut in time-amdin
<didrocks> hey xiegai :)
<xiegai> didrocks,  hi
<milanbv> I have to go, I let you see how you can upload that fix
<didrocks> milanbv: sure, enjoy your evening
<didrocks> xiegai: do you need any help?
<milanbv> I've attached a patch, but I've just noticed xiegai has come to the same result
<milanbv> they are likely to be the same :-)
<milanbv> good luck!
<didrocks> seeing that, having a look now
<didrocks> xiegai: your change seems good. Uploading now
<vish> didrocks:hi..  what about http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=157906 , it is for an lp papercut bug , but hasnt moved upstream ?
<vish> Bug #503330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503330 in nautilus "In the file operation dialog, the file count and the size count change in opposite direction." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503330
<xiegai> didrocks,  Thanks very much.
<didrocks> xiegai: I still have one issue though (after first install, after closing the window and relaunch it, it seems to keep on manual… if you want to have a look)
<xiegai> didrocks,  ok I 'll see that
<didrocks> xiegai: thank you for your contribution :) pushed now
<didrocks> vish: looking
<didrocks> vish: well, let's discuss it for next cycle if upstream doesn't integrate it. It requires UI and strings change and we are passed the two freeze (in addition, I don't think we will get exception before final freeze)
<vish> didrocks: right , UIF .. thanks for looking :)
<didrocks> vish: you're welcome, keep it warm for maverick :)
<seb128> re
<rickspencer3> bryceh, hi
<seb128> rickspencer3, wb
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, those hundredpapercut with patches you listed before, there quite some of not most of those which got reviewed and are not good for upload
<seb128> rickspencer3, launchpad doesn't have a way to handle patch status to say that though...
<rickspencer3> seb128, right
<rickspencer3> as I said to didrocks, just use good judgement
<rickspencer3> if it seems "might as well", then do it
<rickspencer3> otherwise, move on, don't discuss it
<seb128> right, just commenting on why is seems we have so much patches waiting
<seb128> is -> it
<rickspencer3> if len(appropriate_patches) == 0:
<rickspencer3>    rin
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, desktopcouch and gwibber fixes are still in the queue to biuld
<rickspencer3> fine
<kenvandine> but soon
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rickspencer3> I'm looking forward
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, please let me know when you get to test them :)
<rickspencer3> will do
 * kenvandine is anxious to see if it works for you :)
<rickspencer3> you are guys are all just rocking~
<rickspencer3> this has been a grest week
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, also the other replication bug for u1, they plan to address it by tomorrow
<kenvandine> it's being worked
 * kenvandine had a very productive day at the coffee shop, need to do that more often
<rickspencer3> good!
<bryceh> grest?
<rickspencer3> grest = great for bad typists
<kenvandine> :-D
<rickspencer3> like a great rest
<bryceh> thought it was some permutation of grisly ;-)
<bryceh> which would be descriptive for my week ;-)
<rickspencer3> bryceh, sorry dude
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I meant to ask, have you synced with apw on the 845/855 thing?
<rickspencer3> I kinda forgot to mention this to the kernel team
<rickspencer3> :/
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, did you ever push a slip-cover branch anywhere?
<rickspencer3> lp:slip-cover
<bryceh> actually it's just been a busy week, shifting time between X and multitouch has me feeling schitzo %-)
<rickspencer3> it's also in my ppa
<kenvandine> seb128, btw libproxy 0.4.0 didn't build on first try for me, and i haven't had time to mess with it :/
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yeah talked with apw about it just a bit ago, we're going to just blacklist all the 8xx chips except 865 and hope that helps
<kenvandine> i did change packaging to handle cmake
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I'd have liked to see more testing be done, but we just don't have the time
<rickspencer3> bryceh, is this change going in today?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yeah apw says it'll go in the next kernel update
<rickspencer3> ah
<bryceh> unfortunately blacklisting requires doing a kernel rev
<rickspencer3> it's in the kernel
<rickspencer3> I thought it was in -intel
<rickspencer3> shows how useless I am
<bryceh> no
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, seems late for lucid anyway to add new features to gwibber etc
<kenvandine> yeah
<bryceh> rickspencer3, you might be thinking of RAOF's patch to switch of DRI, which went in yesterday
<kenvandine> seb128, i want to focus on what we have :)
<bryceh> testing so far shows it reduced the frequency but didn't solve it
<rickspencer3> fuuudge
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I was thinking of RAOF
<rickspencer3> s DRI patch
<rickspencer3> so you are blacklisting for KMS too?
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> you know, part of me thinks we may be chasing a corner case
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> could be
<rickspencer3> but we are running out of time, so I think your extra caution is good
<rickspencer3> I like the idea of focusing on 845/855 functionality in a PPA or similar
<bryceh> yeah
<rickspencer3> and deliver stability with the main release
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, so running slip-cover from the bzr branch i get a strange server info tab
<rickspencer3> then in .1 we can cut over
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, that's not strange
<rickspencer3> that's my beautiful code
<kenvandine> well what can i do with it?
<kenvandine> hehe
<bryceh> rickspencer3, well, we've gone well beyond the call of duty communicating the 8xx problems to upstream over and over and over again
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, File->Open->
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> oh!
<bryceh> rickspencer3, there's little we can do except wait on them to actually fix it
<rickspencer3> bryceh, would you like me to comment on bugs? I could say the stability over functionality thing there
<bryceh> (aside from us hiring a driver developer to work on it ourselves)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> but would we work on those chips?
<bryceh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/563277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563277 in linux "Please blacklist older 8xx cards from using KMS" [Critical,New]
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, this is a beautiful thing
<bryceh> rickspencer3, right, I'd think if we did hire a driver developer we'd want them working on hardware more likely to gain us income ;-)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, there is a File->New as well
<bryceh> probably would be cheaper to just buy new netbooks for anyone that reports a bug against 8xx ;-)
<rickspencer3> bryceh, not "income" so much as "users"
<kenvandine> yeah, i assumed they did nothing yet :)
<rickspencer3> though the OEM team might hire your kind of dev ;)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, it would be interesting to contact a group like freegeek to see if they process many 8xx systems
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> of course, for that, probably an older version of Ubuntu would be better
<bryceh> rickspencer3, on a different note, I've spent more time on Windows this week than I've done in the last 5 years I think
<rickspencer3> as we support new hardware, old hardware inevitably has to get less support
<bryceh> rickspencer3, true
<rickspencer3> bryceh, ?
<rickspencer3> windows, wtf?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, for the multitouch stuff
<bryceh> turns out the firmware updates from Dell can *only* be installed from Windows
<bryceh> thus all the grest in my week
<mvo> lucid works very well on my x30 with i830 chipset, its about as fast (or slow) as a netbook. the only issue is the KMS
<mvo> (just my 0.02¢)
<bryceh> mvo, ah disabling KMS makes it work ?
<mvo> yes, i915.modeset=0 and it boots/works fine
<bryceh> excellent
<mvo> nomodeset used to work too, but stopped at some point
<bryceh> yeah that's not a valid option anymore
<jcastro> bryceh: hey I found some i8xx people on the forums if you want to find more people
<mvo> but X is doing fine, I was pleasantly supprised, I had given up to run anything more modern than hardy (the last release that worked with this intel chipset)
<mvo> but now even videos work
<mvo> again :)
<bryceh> jcastro, the bug reports we need 8xx feedback on are lp #541511 #541492 #542208 #511001
<jcastro> bryceh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541511 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "MASTER: [i855] GPU lockup (apport-crash)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541511
<rickspencer3> bryceh, how did the multi-touch seem?
<jcastro> ok, I can add a link to those in the thread
<Nafai> I'm interested in the multi-touch stuff, especially when the Lenovo U1 hybrid netbook comes out :)
<bryceh> jcastro, 563277 is the kernel one where we blacklist everything
<bryceh> rickspencer3, on windows it's ok
<bryceh> rickspencer3, windows really sucks though, and I'm not just saying that out of bias
<jcastro> bryceh: yeah, given the tone of the thread I wonder if sending people there will get you real help or people just complaining
<bryceh> it's *noticeably* slower and seems really cluttered and hard to find things
<bryceh> jcastro, ok well I don't want a larger peanut gallery
<jcastro> ok I won't link it then
<bryceh> jcastro, tomato throwers not welcomed ;-)
<rickspencer3> bryceh, that's because they have like 2 buildings of teams who make features that have to be crammed in ;)
<Nafai> rickspencer3: and I bet none of them are half as productive as the guys on our team :)
<rickspencer3> speaking of which ..
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<rickspencer3> Nafai BT indicator?
<rickspencer3> (I assume you knew I was going to ask ;) )
<Nafai> I'm adding all of the current details that I have to the bug right now so I can speak with ted about it :)
<rickspencer3> Nafai final freeze makes today pretty much the last day to get that puppy fixed
<Nafai> of course
<Nafai> ok
<rickspencer3> :)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I've gotten spoiled I think with the boot speed and installation speed and graphics speed and... guess I'm a speed freak
<bryceh> otoh I suppose I can play games more
<bryceh> well, if I had any freetime
<Nafai> bryceh: You're not working hard enough if you have freetime :)
<rickspencer3> bryce, will this bug:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/563277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563277 in linux "Please blacklist older 8xx cards from using KMS" [Critical,New]
<rickspencer3> also explain why 3d is turned off?
<Nafai> sweet.  a friend just bought one of the new i7 17" Mac Book Pro's and he put Ubuntu on it.  The only thing not working out of the box on it so far is bluetooth
<bryceh> rickspencer3, no, it's just for KMS
<rickspencer3> bryceh, perhaps I should similarly comment on the bugs where we will "fix" them but turning of 3d?
<bryceh> ok
<bryceh> rickspencer3,  lp #541511 #541492 #542208 #511001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541511 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "MASTER: [i855] GPU lockup (apport-crash)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541511
<bryceh> rickspencer3, you know one thing I've been noticing a lot
<bryceh> you know how I've gone on about defect report vs. tech support request
<rickspencer3> yes
<bryceh> I am noticing more and more that many of the X bug reports are really primarily support requests
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> turn them into questions?
<rickspencer3> and move on
<bryceh> like, they'd be happy to see a defect get fixed, but what they're really looking for is handholding to get their system operational
<bryceh> rickspencer3, unfortunately launchpad just gave me error messages when I tried that
<seb128> bryceh, we will turn of the "report a bug" lpi item in lucid but I guess it doesn't make a different in your count since none of those point to xorg sources
<rickspencer3> maybe we should close them as "invalid" and point them to the wiki?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yeah that's what I've been doing
<bryceh> they get *quite* testy at that though, so not sure it's the best solution
<seb128> bryceh, it's interesting to see that those users are technical enough to file a bug on xorg but not enough to see it's not a bug report
<bryceh> I also updated http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting to make it even clearer
<bryceh> seb128, well to them they think it is a bug report
<bryceh> as in, they think it's not because they've done something wrong
<bryceh> er I should say
<seb128> it's a bit tricky
<bryceh> they know Ubuntu should "just work" and it doesn't, so they feel it's a bug in Ubuntu
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should just flag all those as question in the support tracker
<seb128> I've been doing that for quite some bugs when I was still trying to triage everything
<seb128> which I gave up on doing since
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<bryceh> seb128, yeah it's a tough problem.  I'm thinking a lot about it
<seb128> as I said for a while I want a "I don't care" or "not useful in the current status" button
<bryceh> maybe it's just that we need another person doing triage of X bugs
<seb128> which would take the bug out of the bug list
<zyga> seb128, bryceh: what about asking users to move that stuff into a forum?
<bryceh> "not useful in the current status" would be awesome
<seb128> until somebody helps the submitter to be in a state where is can be bounced back
<zyga> so that bugs != support requests
<bryceh> zyga, maybe
<bryceh> one point I've found useful to mention is this...
<seb128> zyga, well, often they are really issue where they need somebody to help them to get in useful state
<seb128> like get a stacktrace for a crash
<seb128> or get debug logs
<zyga> bryceh: I used redmine for a while and it has definable trackers with definable workflows, one of the good stuff it is that you can have a "support request" tracker
<zyga> and move "bugs" that are not bugs there easily
<seb128> launchpad has an answer tracker
<zyga> and have separate people deal with that
<seb128> and you can change bugs to questions in 2 clicks
<bryceh> "Ubuntu does have both paid and volunteer staff who do technical support, however they have their own tools for tracking support requests, and do not frequent the bug tracker.  The bug tracker is really just for tracking defects in the Ubuntu product under development."
<zyga> bryceh: where did you get that quote from?
<bryceh> zyga, I made it up myself
<zyga> bryceh: maybe it should <blink><marque> before submitting a bug for first-time users
<bryceh> I think people have gotten too accustomed to going to the bug tracker whenever they have a technical problem
<rickspencer3> bryceh, how does this look?
<rickspencer3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414542/
<zyga> bryceh: how about "I'm a developer" button in launchpad that *triggers* bug reporting on
<zyga> bryceh: and for other users only the forum and questions would be available?
<seb128> I'm not sure the issue will be solved at submit time
<bryceh> and unfortunately they don't take the time to write a good defect report, it's more of a "Ubuntu doesn't work, I don't know why" level of description
<seb128> we need a way to flag a bug with one click as "not useful in the current state"
<seb128> and have those out of the maintainers lists
<rickspencer3> *cough* bughugger plugin *cough*
<bryceh> rickspencer3, looks good
<bryceh> rickspencer3, might want to say "regressons" rather than "regression" since it feels like there may be multiple issues
<seb128> rickspencer3, bughugger doesn't really help there, it needs to be flagged on the server side so other team members don't see it either
<rickspencer3> ok
<bryceh> also, have to admit that even with karmic life with 8xx was not perfect either
<rickspencer3> bryceh, mmm
<bryceh> but the way you've written it is good
<rickspencer3> I'll such catch the regressions change and move on
<rickspencer3> I think it's good to be transparent here
<bryceh> zyga, that'd be nice.  Sort of like a "Your karma must be *this high* to report a bug in Ubuntu" ;-)
<zyga> bryceh: karma is not a good idea, a declarative statement would be better
<rickspencer3> bryceh, but you could have your own "your karma must be this high for me to care" filter
<bryceh> rickspencer3, in fact I already do
<bryceh> rickspencer3, unfortunately adding lookups to filter by karma makes scripts take a Lonnnggg time to run
<zyga> bryceh: I think it's kind of like having a first-wave filtering from "whatever user typed" into a internal bug tracker for developers
<rickspencer3> seb128, would you button not set the bugs as incomplete and add a tag?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, yes
<rickspencer3> I am finding that server side performance of certain operations severely hampers my bug triaging strategies
<rickspencer3> :/
<seb128> rickspencer3, incomplete no, there is some understanding that when saying the bug incomplete you should also give details on what you need
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I've got a launchpad-gm-script stock reply that says, "Not enough information has been provided to troubleshoot.  See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting for instructions on reporting X issues." and closes the bug as invalid
 * kenvandine heads out, bbl
<seb128> rickspencer3, and I don't want to spend 5 minutes explaining how to get debug logs or stacktrace on every bug, I just want to get those out of my way
<bryceh> and another that says, "I'm not sure I totally understand your description of the problem.  Could you please elaborate and clarify?  You may find it helpful to read "How to report bugs effectively" http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html or the Ubuntu-X bug reporting guidelines at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting ." that marks incomplete,
<bryceh> I use the former for where the bug reporter literally just said "something's broke, I dunno!"
<bryceh> (we get bug reports like that surprisingly often)
<seb128> brb
<bryceh> and I use the latter where the bug reporter tried to report a bug but just didn't describe the trouble they had
<bryceh> ok back to work
<Nafai> doh
<Nafai> bluetooth does work on my friend's i7 MBP.  He just didn't think it did because of the BT indicator being broken :/
<RAOF> Good morning.
<rickspencer3> hi RAOF
<RAOF> Frustrating that disabling 3D isn't enough.
<rickspencer3> it wasn't?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, did it help at all?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: That was the discussion above with bryceh, right?
<rickspencer3> well ...
<rickspencer3> I didn't quite follow
<rickspencer3> I am not that smart
<rickspencer3> but I guess, yeah
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yeah we were just talking about it a couple hours ago silly ;-)(
<rickspencer3> well, I didn't know that you got feedback that the no-DRI patch was insufficient
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah several people report it didn't solve it
<rickspencer3> that's f*cked up
<rickspencer3> I hope no-KMS fixes it
<rickspencer3> well, mitigates, anyway
<RAOF> There are reports on the bug that no-kms makes it worse :(
<rickspencer3> oh fudge
<bryceh> RAOF, I didn't buy that guy's response
<rickspencer3> well ... we have limited wiggle room here
<rickspencer3> so turn off the features that we can, and get ready for an SRU I guess
<RAOF> bryceh: Fair enough.
<RAOF> Perhaps we should actually bump all the way down to vesa?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, fwiw I'm browsing through bug reports about this chipset against karmic, and see that the lockups also existed then
<bryceh> RAOF, that's what I'm wondering too
<rickspencer3> hmm
<bryceh> RAOF, one reason that I +1'd doing the no-KMS was to give us that option
<rickspencer3> bumping to vesa seems quite extreme
<bryceh> rickspencer3, agreed
<rickspencer3> can we save that for the bitter end?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> and bryceh, are you suggesting that stability may not, in fact, be worse for Lucid?
<rickspencer3> maybe just our telemetry is better?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, that's correct
<RAOF> Actually... couldn't we keep kms, and bump down to fbdev?
<rickspencer3> but KMS is of limited value, really
<bryceh> RAOF, would that give much functional difference?
<RAOF> bryceh: They'd get proper modesetting
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> if you end up on a simple framebuffer, mode setting would be the least of your worries, right?
<RAOF> I mean, they'd get the native res of whatever they're running on, whether or not it's a VESA mode.
<bryceh> RAOF, does it support HD resolutions? or is it also just the usual vesa resolutions?
<bryceh> RAOF, hmm
<RAOF> bryceh: It'll use whatever intelfb set up.
 * rickspencer3 shudders
<bryceh> RAOF, well I feel somewhat safer with vesa just since it's been a known quantity
<rickspencer3> yeah
<RAOF> bryceh: Yeah.  That's true.
<rickspencer3> if we are screwing the users functionality for stability purposes ...
<rickspencer3> let's make sure we deliver something that is known stable
<RAOF> If this were earlier we could test fbdev.  We know vesa will work.
<bryceh> also, with -vesa, we can make adjustments in userspace, whereas for fbdev changes need to be done through the kernel so there'd be some lag as to when we could roll out fixes
<rickspencer3> urg
<rickspencer3> nice that there is a back up plan
<rickspencer3> if we fall back to vesa, what can we offer users who don't like that trade-off?
<rickspencer3> some PPA or such to use other drivers?
<rickspencer3> can they add on xorg.conf to load something different, etc...?
<RAOF> Right.
<bryceh> well, if we set vesa as the default, users can always turn intel back on just by adding a line to xorg.conf
<rickspencer3> that seems easy to document
<RAOF> Yeah.  We'd fallback to vesa by removing intel from the default driver list in xserver, right bryceh?
<RAOF> (For those chips)
<bryceh> fbdev it'd be similarly straightforward to go back via i915.modeset=1, just the opposite of what we're having them do now
<bryceh> RAOF, right
<rickspencer3> or we can send them a link to newegg
<bryceh> hehe
<rickspencer3> and they can buy a i9xx chip for like $30
<rickspencer3> :/
<RAOF> No they can't.  Intel don't make pluggable hardware :)
<bryceh> well, they'd need to buy a new laptop
<rickspencer3> of course, that's only funny if you have $30
<bryceh> so $300
<rickspencer3> stupid integrated chips
<rickspencer3> :/
<bryceh> indeed
<rickspencer3> anyway, it wasn't a funny joke to start
<rickspencer3> :P
<bryceh> it's actually kind of ironic we have better support on older nvidia and ati cards
<bryceh> since those are fairly trivial to replace
<rickspencer3> some people use Ubuntu because they can't afford new hardware and certain "other" OSs don;'t care about them
 * bryceh mumbles something inappropriate about Intel
<RAOF> Sarvatt was saying that these 8xx chips don't get 3D under Vista or win 7, either.
 * rickspencer3 pretends not to hear
<rickspencer3> oh?
<rickspencer3> interesting
 * rickspencer3 needs a snack
<rickspencer3> brb
<bryceh> me too
 * RAOF looks at the mournfully empty fridge and realises with terror that he ground the last of the coffee beans *yesterday*
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<Nafai> RAOF: heh, that's the problem with this job.  The break room here is woefully understocked compared to my last job :)
<RAOF> At least I'll soon have an actual room to work in.  Right now I'm wedged in a corner of the living room behind the washing!
<Nafai> yeah, that's no fun
<Nafai> I finally got myself a proper office chair
<RAOF> That's well worth the investment.
<TheMuso> Nafai: Good idea. I got myself a good office chair before starting at Canonical, but I am glad I do have one.
<Nafai> it's not quite the $400 chair I had at my last job, but still much better than what I had
<bryceh> I need to get a new chair
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-15
<nigelb> chrisccoulson, hey, got a minute?
<chrisccoulson> nigelb - possibly ;)
<nigelb> chrisccoulson, after the epiphany-browser update, the epiphany-extensions and epiphany-extensions-more dont work
<chrisccoulson> they probably need to be sync'd from debian too
<nigelb> epiphany-extensions need to be, epiphany-extensions-more isn't updated in debian yet
<nigelb> chrisccoulson, so you'll by syncing it ?
<chrisccoulson> nigelb - i can't sync packages, but you could request a sync
<nigelb> chrisccoulson, aren't we in final freeze ?
<Nafai> ugh
<chrisccoulson> we will be in a minute ;)
<nigelb> ouch, so isn't it going to be twisted since I need everything all the way from FFE?
<Nafai> I didn't get my gnome-bluetooth bug fixed :(
<nigelb> Nafai, bug fixes go in just fine :)
<Nafai> oh good :)
<Nafai> new to the process here
<nigelb> only someone has to manually approve it :)
<Nafai> regardless, I don't yet have upload permissions so someone else would have to take care of it anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - whats the bug?
<Nafai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/558841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558841 in gnome-bluetooth "bluetooth "devices" menu item not working in bluetooth indicator" [High,In progress]
<Nafai> the devices aren't showing up on the indicator
<Nafai> I believe it is actually a bug in appindicator libraries
<Nafai> and I have narrowed it down to the release where it is exhibited
<Nafai> but it is confusing because there doesn't seem to be code changes that might cause that
<bryceh> rickspencer3, http://insidesocal.com/click/2010/04/im-running-the-ubuntu-1004-bet.html
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> "I've heard/read that the ability to turn off kernel mode setting might either be changing or going away in future kernels. I have nothing confirming or denying this. I only know that the Xorg developers really don't care about what users of older Intel video chips have had to go through for the past couple of years.
<rickspencer3> "
<Nafai> rickspencer3: also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/558841/comments/7 :)
<rickspencer3> ouch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558841 in gnome-bluetooth "bluetooth "devices" menu item not working in bluetooth indicator" [High,In progress]
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I assume that refers to upstream, not us ;)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, right
<bryceh> rickspencer3, it's a good signal that our decision to disable kms on 830 is going to be well received
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> Nafai so you're a bit blocked?
<rickspencer3> have you debugged into the code and found where the UI states are set and such?
<Nafai> yeah
<Nafai> (to both)
<Nafai> and they definitely are set correctly on the bt side, but aren't caught over on the appindicator side
<rickspencer3> so the app indicator is not seeing the messages?
<Nafai> correct
<rickspencer3> but the messages are being sent?
<rickspencer3> what is different about the bluetooth messages?
<Nafai> well, the menu structure is being set, but the watcher over in libappindicator isn't picking up the changes
<Nafai> hmm
<rickspencer3> but is the applet ripping the dbus calls?
<Nafai> I'm not sure I follow
<rickspencer3> how does the gnome-bluetooth tell dbusmenu that there are devices present?
<Nafai> what might be different here is in this case after the menu is set on the app indicator in the bt indicator, actions are added for each of the devices (when you turn on bluetooth and it sees each of the devices).  these GtkActions are mapped to menu items
<Nafai> libappindicator has some kind of proxy that listens to signals from the GtkMenu you have set and then makes appropriate calls to dbusmenu
<Nafai> in this case, libappindicator isn't getting whatever the appropriate signal might be and thus isn't making the dbusmenu calls
<Nafai> now, the other menu items that show up when you turn on bluetooth are already on the menu, but are just not visible
<Nafai> so libappindicator is picking up the visibility toggle signal
<Nafai> for those items
<rickspencer3> Nafai, can you explain to me briefly how the indicator discovers available devices?
<Nafai> sure, let me double check the code real quick to check my understanding
<Nafai> ok. there is bluetooth client code that underneath uses bluez (I imagine) to listen to the actual bluetooth adapter.  it is hooked up to a GtkTree model.  When a row is added to this model via the client (i.e., the adapter sees another device), a callback is called that will update device list by iterating through the tree model, adding submenus and menu items based on the capabilities and type of the particular device
<Nafai> it adds these to a GtkUiManager, btw
<rickspencer3> how does the client hear from bluez?
<rickspencer3> for example, that a device is added?
<bcurtiswx> is there something wrong with the i386 builders.. or is there just THAT many packages waiting to be built?
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, 869 jobs in the queue
<Nafai> that I'm not sure, that's in code separate from the applet, looks.  I've taken for granted that it works, which my debug prints show that the devices are seen
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: Gotta get things in before the freeze! :)
<chrisccoulson> and one of them is building openjdk-6, which is pretty big
<chrisccoulson> 27 hours
<chrisccoulson> ouch
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: interesting.. so tomorrow i should expect a hail mary worth of packages then
<chrisccoulson> probably ;)
<Nafai> wwe
<Nafai> er, wee
<bcurtiswx> Nafai. lol
<rickspencer3> Nafai there will still be time to get the fix in
<rickspencer3> so the client sees the devices, have you confirmed that the TreeModel is updating properly?
<Nafai> good
<bcurtiswx> anyone here follow the NHL?
<Nafai> yeah, or the update_device_list wouldn't be called.
<rickspencer3> what object has update_device_list?
<Nafai> I honestly think (and unfortunately nothing in the difference between the last working and the broken version helps me here) that there is something not being seen about the action that gets added for each device
<rickspencer3> Nafai, yeah
<rickspencer3> I'm trying to trace teh data through
<rickspencer3> so can you confirm the treemodel is getting updated *properly*
<rickspencer3> and that the right data is getting sent?
<rickspencer3> oops dinner ready
<rickspencer3> bbiab
<Nafai> yeah, I'll do that next while you are eating :)
<bcurtiswx> what is a "private source" ?
<rickspencer3> back
<Nafai> this would be easier to debug in Python :)  Easier to display data structures, etc :)
<rickspencer3> for surez
<Nafai> let me add one more debug thing to make sure the menu is getting created correctly.  I've only got a debug print where it gets added, but I'm not actually showing it
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - you find python easier to debug?
<Nafai> in some ways, definitely
<Nafai> because of introspection
<chrisccoulson> i never know what tools to use to debug python properly
<Nafai> print :)
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i just like C far too much ;)
<chrisccoulson> gdb FTW :)
<Nafai> I've never really used a python debugger
<Nafai> well, the problem I'm having is I'm trying to examine a GtkMenu structure
<rickspencer3> no debugger will help much with that
<Nafai> in python, I'd just print it and the str representations would normally give me all I need
<rickspencer3> the data structure will be pushed way down into the treemodel
<RAOF> You know what both python & mono need?  The ability to just dump the VM state so you can debug at your leisure.
<rickspencer3> and spread around
<Nafai> in C, I'd have to write code to walk the linked lists and so forth
<rickspencer3> Nafai, can you not do a get_model() and then iterate on the roads in the debugger?
<Nafai> RAOF: That would be cool and I can't imagine why that shouldn't be possible with Python (not knowing the full details of the underlying python vm)
<Nafai> rickspencer3: I'm looking at the GtkMenu, not the GtkTreeModel.  the GtkMenu stores the items in a glist, IIRC
<Nafai> which is a bunch of void pointers
<Nafai> so I have to walk the list, cast to the right object type, get the label property to see what I want
<rickspencer3> well, you could at least verify that the count is correct as a start
<Nafai> good point
<Nafai> :)
 * Nafai is getting better at this with all your help
<Nafai> :)
<rickspencer3> heh
<chrisccoulson> anyone here familiar with orbit?
<rickspencer3> looks like my HD pitivi movie is going to take about an hour or two to render :0
 * rickspencer3 goes to clean kitchen
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: My guess is that is a no :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> well, it's late
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - i guess so. i don't think anybody understands orbit ;)
<rickspencer3> pitivi has gotten really good
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: isn't it eventually going away?
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - yeah, gconf and bonobo are the big users
<rickspencer3> CORBA
 * rickspencer3 shudders
<chrisccoulson> heh
<rickspencer3> wsdl
<rickspencer3> soap
 * rickspencer3 pukes enterprise alphabet soup
<Nafai> yeah, ewww
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> pitti: Good morning to you.
<pitti> hey TheMuso
 * pitti -> breakfast
<baptistemm> good morning
<huats> morning
<robert_ancell> huats, hello
<huats> hey robert_ancell
<huats> how are you ?
<robert_ancell> huats, good, yourself? better luck with the package updates?
<robert_ancell> also, you going to uds this year?
<huats> robert_ancell, nope, I haven't been sponsored
<robert_ancell> huats, :(
<RAOF> AAArgh.  Gosh darn it evolution.  Is it *really* necessary for you to to use gigabytes of my ram *and* half my swap?
<huats> but actually I don't deserve really it since I haven't been  very very active for a few months (do you know I am a proud and lucky father of a almost 3 months old little boy)
<RAOF> Congratulations!
<huats> thanks RAOF
<huats> that explains a lot my smaller contributions :)
<robert_ancell> (they will get bigger ;) )
<pitti> huats: ooh, congratulations!
<huats> thanks pitti :)
<huats> Theo + the building/running of my own company has been really really time consuming...
<huats> (I am not saying it is not worth it)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<RAOF> Good morning didrocks, pitti.
<pitti> hey RAOF, good evening
<didrocks> hey pitti, RAOF
<didrocks> pitti: how was your dinner yesterday?
<RAOF> Almost time to turn off all this computer equipment and dismantle the desk for moving!
<didrocks> RAOF: sure, enjoy your evening!
<pitti> didrocks: oh, wasn't dinner; my parents came by for congratulating, and we had some sparkling wine :)
<mvo> ArneGoetje: could you please have a look at bug #563605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563605 in language-pack-zh-hant "file overwrite error on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563605
<didrocks> pitti: sweet :) you move this week-end to Munich?
<pitti> didrocks: no, next one, for a week; then further on to Belgium for two weeks
<didrocks> hum, right, it will be long for your family I guess…
<didrocks> grrr, I have this stupid applet bug display again
<seb128> hey didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: I'll come back to Dresden afterwards
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> didrocks: I'll probably spend about a week every month in Munich
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<didrocks> pitti: oh, moving back and forth. Hope it won't be too tiring for you
<pitti> didrocks: should be fine; trains are comfortable :)
<ArneGoetje> mvo: looking...
<seb128> pitti, technically bug #550195 is not fixed, the issue is still in the mixer dialog
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550195 in gnome-media "when volume is on 0 and moved up the volume doesn't update" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550195
<pitti> seb128: hm; it seems to behave just fine for me
<pitti> but we can reopen it if you still see something broken
<seb128> pitti, oh, indeed
<seb128> pitti, it was fixed in 2.29.91-0ubuntu1
<seb128>     + bug 599663 - make changing the volume unmute (lp: #460390)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 599663 could not be found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460390 in gnome-media "Pulling volume down to bottom and up again leaves mute on" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460390
<seb128> pitti, thanks for closing it ;-)
<pitti> ah, great
<seb128> pitti, so it seems that gdm bug which didn't make any sense about login failing is a nvidia binary driver bug
<pitti> seb128: bug 516520 you mean?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516520 in gdm "pam_unix(gdm:auth): conversation failed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516520
<pitti> seb128: funny, I was just going to look at it again
<pitti> I'm done with my current task and am about to catch up on bug mail again
<pitti> seb128: oh, it seems to be the reason for some people, but not others
<pitti> oh, seems it was confirmed to be an nvidia issue indeed
 * pitti dupes
<seb128> pitti, right, the guy who was adding most of the recent comments said it's a nvidia issue for him tto
<seb128> too
<seb128> it's annoying when a bug is hijacked by n users having different issues
<pitti> yeah, I asked to file new and separate reports for anyone not using nvidia 96
<ArneGoetje> mvo: rebuilding langpacks
<mvo> ArneGoetje: thanks
<ArneGoetje> mvo: the gimp2.0 templates have moved from -gnome to the common langpacks... I have changed that by adding an override.
 * mvo nods
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> I managed to go over 300 bugs closed for lucid ;-)
<didrocks> congrats seb128 :-)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: where did you see that? http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/lucid-fixes-report.html told 296
<seb128> didrocks, the url you were not listed on yesterday
<seb128> the team one
<seb128> I think the one you just looked at is one run behind
 * didrocks doesn't like the team one. I don't exist :)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm sure I can fix some other 5 by next week to be over 300 on the other one anyway ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh :-)
<didrocks> well, 117 on the non updated one. Not so bad for a beginner :p
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> though I would not call you beginner
<didrocks> well, let's say time parted and full time now :)
<Ng> interesting, my rhythmbox process has a virt size of 1.1GB
<Ng> it's just under 2 days old
<Ng> what the what, why does it have libflashplayer.so mapped into its process?!
<seb128> Ng, the music store
<Ng> oh right
<seb128> Ng, it's using webkit which loads everything a browser would load I think
<Ng> yeah
<Ng> fair point
<Ng> still, 1.1GB virt seems somewhat unreasonable
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> those bugs are not nice to debug though
<seb128> out of letting rhythmbox running under valgrind for 2 days
<seb128> which I'm not even sure would work
<seb128> valgrind is often too slow to get some usable
<Ng> yeah
<Ng> pmap doesn't show anything particularly outrageous, just lots of little anon allocations
<mvo> it should probably disable the plugins unless it really needs them
<mvo> the webkitview support that easily
<seb128> I guess software-center does it?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> I can do a patch for u1 if rodrigo_ wants it
 * mvo does one anywa
<mvo> y
<rodrigo_> mvo, a patch for doing what?
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know if the music store needs flash in webkit?
<rodrigo_> Ng, ugh, 1.1GB is a lot
<mvo> rodrigo_: disaable plugins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414827/ should really be all that is needed
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, it doesn't, but as you say, it loads all the plugins, not sure how to make it not load them
<mvo> (unless you need them for some reason)
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's where mvo kicks in
<rodrigo_> mvo, ah, cool!
<rodrigo_> mvo, submit a branch and I'll approve/merge it
<Ng> rodrigo_: I was about to say "I only have 3 albums in rb and only listened to one album of previews from U1MS since I started it", but then I remembered my iPhone which has ~30GB of music on it, so I'm guessing it's the plugin(s) for that that's to blame ;)
<rodrigo_> mvo, although, I guess we want the patch in the package, rather than waiting for a new release, right?
<seb128> Ng, is your ipod connected? does the virt goes down if you disconnect it?
<rodrigo_> mvo, well, submit the branch anyway, and will talk with kenvandine so that he submits the patch
<mvo> rodrigo_: I don't know the way your team works, the packages does not seem to have a Vcs-Bzr header so I need to go to the web to look where to find the branch
<rodrigo_> Ng, hmm, as seb128 says, try disconnecting the ipod?
<seb128> mvo, it's using the canonical location
<mvo> rodrigo_: ok, I can also just upload, whatever you prefer
<mvo> seb128: aha, cool
<Ng> seb128: I quit RB so my machine would stop swapping so much I couldn't type, but I'll start it up again and try an experiment
 * mvo will push a branch
<rodrigo_> mvo, lp:libubuntuone is the trunk
<seb128> Ng, thanks
<mvo> thanks rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> mvo, ok, as you prefer, but send me the patch so that I merge it into trunk
<mvo> sure thing
<Ng> ok, fresh rhythmbox starts with a 700MB virt, 70MB res - I assume that's because this is my first run with the new RB that shows U1MS by default
<seb128> Ng, what is u1ms?
<mvo> delta of 1 micro second?
<mvo> just kidding
<Ng> seb128: the music store
<mvo> not enough sleep is not good for my humor
<seb128> Ng, it uses 226M and 56M there
<seb128> mvo, lol
<Ng> seb128: 32bit vs 64bit maybe?
<Ng> (I'm running 64bit)
<seb128> 32 there
<Ng> :)
<seb128> and I've 1500 songs in my library
<mvo> seb128: canonical location as in lp:ubuntu/lucid/libubuntuone ?
<seb128> mvo, lp:ubuntu/libubuntuone
<seb128> mvo, it's supposed to have the serie listed?
<Ng> hmm, even after several attach/remove ipod events it's holding around 740MB virt 90MB res
<mvo> seb128: I guess not, I'm just not using it that often yet, mostly using the old ~ubuntu-core-dev native branches
<seb128> mvo, ok
<rodrigo_> what if you disable the U1ms plugin and start again? how much memory it uses when you first startup?
<Ng> rodrigo_: 500MB virt, 43MB res
<rodrigo_> Ng, and if you enable it and start again?
<rodrigo_> ah, 700mb, 70, right?
<Ng> rodrigo_: roughly, just did that and it's 644/64 this time
<rodrigo_> the music store plugin does not use much memory, just what the webkit widget does, so I guess most of that is the plugins
<seb128> would be interesting to know how much difference mvo's patch makes there
<rodrigo_> yes
<mvo> I have 169M 44640 26716 with the patch
<mvo> lets try without
<milanbv> seb128: are you aware of bug 551809?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551809 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551809
<milanbv> looks quite severe to me, with 50+ people experiencing it
<milanbv> no response from upstream
<mvo> and 161M 45100 26716 without, that does not make much sense
 * mvo looks into the details
<seb128> milanbv, hey, not aware of it no, but a valgrind log would be useful
<seb128> seems most users don't notice any issue out the crash icon displayed
<seb128> so it's not really a concern for lucid
<seb128> milanbv, the indicator-applet should be added on karmic upgrade btw
<seb128> to reply to your bug comment
<milanbv> seb128: I notice the crash because nautilus doesn't get the theme right after that
<mvo> I pushed the branch, I have a call now, and can look into it again afterwards only (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/libubuntuone/webkit-no-plugins)
<milanbv> not sure that happens to other users, seems a bug in nautilus
<seb128> we did add it back for any upgrade to lucid because users removed the indicator-message one without knowing it would contain other icons
<milanbv> but a valgrind log... I don't know how to reproduce the crash!
<seb128> that's usually what you get when g-s-d stops running
<seb128> theme got unset
<seb128> and starting g-s-d back has some weird effects
<milanbv> yeah, but while most apps get it right, nautilus doesn't
<seb128> ie some softwares don't update the theme
<milanbv> well that's another issue
<seb128> right, that's a known one
<milanbv> for the indicator, I'm going to close the bug again then
<seb128> nautilus is not the only one to not get the theme right
<milanbv> we'll see
<seb128> thanks
<milanbv> so I should try to run it in valgrind an wait...
<seb128> I guess those people didn't get indicator-sound installed for some reason
<seb128> or upgraded before we had the code to add the applet to the config
<seb128> right
<seb128> seems it's happening on upgrade though
<milanbv> doesn't seem, but let's wait and see if more people come ;-)
<seb128> so I would say maybe on icon theme cache update
<seb128> try running gtk-icon-cache-update
<seb128> and see if g-s-d gets valgrind errors
<seb128> or try changing the themes
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey
<seb128> how are you?
<milanbv> OK
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks ;-)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry for my sudden disappearance last night; I wasn't sure when/whether my parents would come for the little congratulation/drinking session, and just when you asked they rang :)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm fine doing the removals etc. now
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks! how about you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm good thanks. did i tell you which packages need removing?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't think so
<chrisccoulson> pitti - stumbleupon (license issues) and livehttpheaders (that needs updating and it was always borderline whether it should stay anyway)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - also, there may be some other removals for packages that haven't been ported from xul191 yet, as we still intend to only ship 1 xulrunner
<pitti> chrisccoulson: in dubio pro abitus :)
<bdrung> where is the wiki page that explains how a gui program can add apport support?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the other likely removal is sugar. it currently has a depends on pyxpcom which used to be provided by xul191, but is now distributed separately by mozilla
<chrisccoulson> and we haven't packaged that yet, and it's never had a proper release either
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I propose that you open a bug (or find an existing one) about that, subscribe ubuntu-archive and me, and just keep adding tasks for packages to be removed
<chrisccoulson> heh, good job i'm not flying today!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i can do that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: then we have both a papertrail and also a more solid/distributed way of tracking this
<pitti> seb128: would you happen to know why we suddenly have the empathy icon in the task bar again, in addition to the msg indicator?
<pitti> this is a fairly recent regression
<seb128> pitti, taskbar?
<pitti> panel
<seb128> I didn't notice that no
<seb128> dunno
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you're not autostarting empathy are you?
<pitti> no
<pitti> it happens on the mini and on my desktop now
<pitti> hm, fun; restarting empathy again, and it's gone
<pitti> maybe it was fixed with yesterday's updates, or it's another weird race
<rodrigo_> mvo, I'll propose your branch for merging, will be testing it later, since the music store web is down now
<mvo> seb128: would you be interessted to test my debs for the disable plugins? I can upload them to people then
<mvo> rodrigo_: I prepared a upload, but I would like some confirmation first that it actually helps :)
<seb128> mvo, sure, i386
<rodrigo_> mvo, wait then, the music store is down right now, so can't fully confirm it works
<rodrigo_> mvo, I'd say it's ok, but let's make sure better :)
<mvo> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, the store is working there
<mvo> caution++
<seb128> rodrigo_, at least I can browse it
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm
<rodrigo_> I get a 503 error
<seb128> but the store might be not the same since we are not the same country
<seb128> +in
<rodrigo_> seb128, you get the EU store, as I do
<seb128> k, works for me...
<mvo> http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/libubuntuone/
<rodrigo_> unless it thinks you're in .de :)
<seb128> where do you think I am? ;-)
<rodrigo_> Germany and UK have their own stores, the rest of the EU gets the EU store
<seb128> ask mvo :p
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, where are you?
<mvo> haha
<mvo> seb128 is definetely german!
<didrocks> +1
<seb128> I would say France but apparently germans think it's close enough from Germany that it can be considered half German
<mvo> also he *claims* to live in .fr
<didrocks> :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, so probably geoip also thinks you're german :D
<seb128> see ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<rodrigo_> :)
 * mvo is curious for the result
<rodrigo_> seb128, what does it say on the home page of the store? something like 'EU store' ?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, "EU Store Top Picks"
<seb128> ups
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<seb128> so yes it's the EU store
<robert_ancell> seb128, EU store?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, you are still French then :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry it was not for you, european music store in rhythmbox
<didrocks> not really, I get the 504 :)
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> before
<seb128> $ pmap $(pidof rhythmbox) | grep flash
<seb128> af86c000   9808K r-x--  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<seb128> b0200000    204K rw---  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<seb128> after
<seb128> $ pmap $(pidof rhythmbox) | grep flash
<seb128> $
<mvo> good, so that works
<seb128> and I got from 210m to 180m
<seb128> that's the virt though
<seb128> the res didn't change much on start
<seb128> that will also fixes quite some crashers
<seb128> we had random crashers due to flash reported
<mvo> so worth a upload? I
<seb128> yes!
<mvo> uploaded
<seb128> mvo, you are made of awesome ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, can you go to some album page and confirm it works ok?
<mvo> made of tiredness today :) sometimes that is the best state of mind
<mvo> thanks for testing seb128 (and for the nice words :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've browsed album and listened to some previews
<rodrigo_> that's the page where there is a flash thing embedded, that we replace as soon as it's loaded
<rodrigo_> seb128, and no problems?
<seb128> rodrigo_, not that I can see
<rodrigo_> ok, then worth an upload yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, we can revert the change easily if we get a bug about it
<rodrigo_> yeah, right
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is no better testing than shipping to users ;-)
<mvo> seb128++
<mvo> that is *so* true
<seb128> rodrigo_, "we replace as soon as it's loaded" is visible btw
<rodrigo_> seb128, :)
<seb128> you can see a "you should upgrade your flash version" label while loading sometime
<seb128> in the next bellow the cover
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, we need to wait for the page to be loaded to run the js to replace it
<rodrigo_> there is a better way, which is to detect when the HTML is loaded and do it then instead of waiting for all images to be loaded
<seb128> rodrigo_, great work btw in case I didn't say it yet ;-)
<rodrigo_> just not enough time this cycle
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, if you file a bug about it, I'll take care of it as soon as I have some spare time
<rodrigo_> ok, need to get out for some shopping, bbiab
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, will do, have fun, see you later!
 * ogra hugs whoever brought the proper calculator back into his desktop
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you guys have access to private bugs?
<seb128> there is a crasher which has some duplicates which seems to happen when buying an album but I'm not sure something saw it
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, it's bug #545184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545184 in libubuntuone "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_message_set_first_party()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545184
<seb128> which has been fixed already in lucid ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've subscribed you to bug #561302, not sure who should be subscribed to crashers
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/561302)
<Laney> is the cd size alright atm?
<Laney> I just noticed that f-spot has an extraneous dep on nunit
<tseliot> seb128: hi
<seb128> tseliot, hey
<seb128> Laney, cd space wins are always welcome since we can use those to add translations
<Laney> Can you tell how much that dep drags in?
<Laney> libnunit2.4-cil
<seb128> let me look
<seb128> Laney, it doesn't trigger any extra depends and is 117k deb, 388k installed
<seb128> Laney, wouldn't really make a difference
<Laney> oh, ok then
<Laney> get it at the next merge or whatever
<seb128> thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, #561302 is a dup of #560723
<rodrigo_> seb128, marking it
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, and for all libu1 bugs or rhythmbox plugin bugs, assing them to me or aquarius (sil in launchpad)
<seb128> rodrigo_, note that the retraced stacktrace is better on the new one
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, right
<rodrigo_> seb128, btw, the other day I talked with statik about getting per package upload rights, what's the process to apply for that?
<seb128> rodrigo_, not sure but ask dholbach he probably has a the url to the wiki documentation for it
<rodrigo_> ok
<mvo> seb128: hm, I get a (ugly) dialog that my diskspace is low on lucid, just 2G left on /home
<seb128> mvo, is the issue the look of the dialog or that 2G is not low?
<seb128> mvo, what disk capacity to do have? I think it warns at 5% or something
<mvo> well, both
<mvo> not critical
<mvo> just noticed it
<seb128> mvo, what is the disk capacity?
<seb128> I would like to figure if the warning was "normal"
<seb128> mvo, g-s-d is set to display the warning if (free space < 2G && free_space < 5% disk space)
<seb128> I think the dialog not being nice is known
<chrisccoulson> whats wrong with the dialog? is it just the text wrapping?
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: we'd need a ver clever algorithm to be less annoying
<mvo> seb128: 80G, 2G left
<milanbv> e.g. here my / is always around 600MB free
<mvo> *shurg* not a big deal
<seb128> mvo, ok, so it matches the criterious
<milanbv> I'm afraid many people will check the box not to show it again
<chrisccoulson> milanbv, i was asked to add the checkbox so people didn't have to see it again ;)
<milanbv> sure, but if the dialog appears twice and people think it's wrong, they will check the box
<milanbv> we'd need to be sure it makes sense to show it
<seb128> it does
<milanbv> not sure how, but here I'm fine until I reach ~100MB free
<seb128> we could lower the 2G value though
<chrisccoulson> the dialog shouldn't appear twice unless the space decreases even further though
<milanbv> I think you should divide the limit by 2 once the dialog has been dismissed
<milanbv> and to that until e.g. 200MB left
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - the limit does decrease once you dismiss the dialog
<milanbv> oh
<milanbv> my use case is: I'm around 600MB
<chrisccoulson> well, it doesn't persist across reboots though, but i don't think it should
<milanbv> every time I run an upgrade, the dialog appears, sometimes twice
<milanbv> not a big deal, but I'm sure all users would have check the box, making the dialog useless
<milanbv> it should be persistent across reboots
<milanbv> and only get to the original setting if I free more than 2GB
<milanbv> (and the real sign that the algorithm is right is when we'll be able to remove the checkbox ;-))
<chrisccoulson> maybe i'll do some hacking on that again when i've finished all my lucid tasks ;)
<milanbv> that would be great!
<milanbv> the goal IMHO is to remove the checkbox - that forces a good behavior for eerybody
<lool> ArneGoetje: heya
<chrisccoulson> gjs is a perfect example of why not to use spidermonkey
<lool> ArneGoetje: got: Préparation du remplacement de ttf-indic-fonts-core 1:0.5.4ubuntu2 (en utilisant .../ttf-indic-fonts-core_1%3a0.5.8ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<lool> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 19: rm_conffile: not found
<lool> Ok, already reported and confir,ed
<seb128> lool, hey
<lool> seb128: hey!
<seb128> lool, how are you? we don't see you much around recently
<lool> seb128: I'm good; how are you yourself?
<seb128> lool, I'm good too thanks, a bit tired and happy that lucid shapes nicely it has been a busy cycle ;-)
<seb128> lool, looking forward some slacking and seeing everybody at UDS
<seb128> "slacking", ie normal workload and not running to get things in shape for the lts
<lool> hehe
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry, lost track about those removals again -- is there a bug for it now?
<ArneGoetje> lool: ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not just yet, i'll work on that shortly when i figure out exactly what needs removing. i'm fighting gjs at the moment though
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, no hurry; removals can happen until very late in the game
<lool> ArneGoetje: LP #563804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563804 in ttf-indic-fonts "package ttf-indic-fonts-core 1:0.5.4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso script pre-installation nuevo devolvió el código de salida de error 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563804
<bcurtiswx> I'm going to assume my GDM is broken like a lot of other peoples
<seb128> but it's not
 * bcurtiswx gets depressed
<lool> ArneGoetje: slangasek uploaded the proposed debdiff
<ArneGoetje> lool: heh... I was just fixing it myself
<bcurtiswx> seb128: i go to system-->preferences-->appearance and click "ambiance" it still has a different look :(
<ArneGoetje> lool: I don't see any proposed debdiff on that bug report...
<seb128> bcurtiswx, why should the login screen user your current user config?
<bcurtiswx> seb128: the login screen doesn't even show the current purple background with the ubuntu logo to login :-\
<bcurtiswx> seb128: it broke after the recent lucid updates to gdm
<lool> ArneGoetje: sorry picked the wrong bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-indic-fonts/+bug/563771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563771 in ttf-indic-fonts "package ttf-indic-fonts-core 1:0.5.4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127" [High,Fix released]
<ArneGoetje> lool: that's a duplicate then
<lool> ArneGoetje: Yes, marked as such
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what does it show?
<bcurtiswx> is there a way to screenshot at the login window?
<seb128> use a camera
<seb128> or describe what it looks like
<seb128> when did that start?
<bcurtiswx> i knew my cell phone would come in handy one of these days.. lol
<ArneGoetje> lool: ok, thanks
<bcurtiswx> seb128: it just started with updates i did this morning.. last update was around 10PM EST last night
<bcurtiswx> brb
<didrocks> I would be surprized that adding a parameter to the dbus call for the guest session will break that…
<bcurtiswx> seb128: email seb128@ubuntu.com ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yes
<bcurtiswx> seb128: sent
<bcurtiswx> and apparently my mouse settings are ignored (it turned my click to touch on the touchpad on) where i have it off
<mdz> are the hundreds of empathy crashes in g_closure_invoke() potentially different bugs?
<mdz> I just had a crash, and I can't tell if it's a duplicate or not
<seb128> mdz, you scares me, hundred?
<seb128> I'm looking
 * seb128 hates that we don't get emails about crash bugs
<mdz> seb128: I'm just looking at the "Do any of the following bugs describe the bug you're trying to report?" list when trying to report the crash in LP
<mdz> most of them are marked Fix Released
<mdz> but they all look alike
<mdz> maybe they are even duplicates; there's no way to tell from this view
<seb128> mdz, I would recommend to send crashes anyway, retracers work quite well
<seb128> mdz, and one function is not enough to say if yours is a duplicate
<mdz> seb128: OK
<mdz> it just seems like many empathy crashes have this same pattern
<seb128> mdz, right, I say 19 open bugs matching the title
<seb128> I'm looking through those right now
<seb128> mdz, thanks for raising the issue
<mdz> seb128: it is not a big deal, just an average crash. I just was curious if there was something funny about empathy which made crashes look the same
<seb128> mdz, no that I know of no
<bcurtiswx> seb128: any idea as to my images sent to your e-mail?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, your desktop theme seems wrong too, I'm wondering if gnome-settings-daemon is crashing for you
<seb128> bcurtiswx, is gnome-settings-daemon running?
<bcurtiswx> seb128: ps -e | grep gnome has a gnome-settings-
<bcurtiswx> is that going to be the daemon?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ok, and no crash in /var/crash?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yes
<mdz> seb128: do you ever have problems with e-d-s running out of memory and invoking the OOM killer?
<bcurtiswx> seb128: nope
<seb128> mdz, no
<mdz> seb128: it's been happening to me often lately
<seb128> mdz, I read your comment on #ubuntu-devel earlier but we kept the e-d-s and evo 2.28 versions for karmic this cycle so they didn't change yet
<seb128> yet -> a lot
<mdz> mdz       2082  0.0 43.8 1338128 647688 ?      Sl   Apr09   1:22 /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_DataServer_CalFactory:1.2 --oaf-ior-fd=36
<seb128> mdz, not sure why that's happening or if that could be due to some google or online calendar
<mdz> seb128: my calendar is not THAT full ;-)
<seb128> it's using 93m 5m there
<seb128> mdz, right, I'm just wondering if some configured calendar triggers a leak
<mdz> seb128: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=462664 suggests that it's the caldav backend
<ubottu> Debian bug 462664 in evolution-data-server "evolution-data-server: multiple massive memory leaks in the caldav backend" [Important,Open]
<bcurtiswx> seb128: is there a debugging option for g-s-d?
<seb128> mdz, not sure how much you rely on having your calendar activated in evo but you could try to disable it for a day and see if it's better? just to confirm that's due to it
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you can look for errors in .xsession-errors or run it using --debug
<seb128> bcurtiswx, --no-daemon --debug
<mdz> seb128: I will do that when I go in to the office next (it's my office computer)
<mdz> seb128: FWIW bug 305428 sounds very similar, though you've marked that one fixed recently
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305428 in evolution-data-server "evolution-data-server eats memory like crazy" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305428
<mdz> seb128: do you want me to a) reopen that one, b) open a new one, c) wait until I can try changing the settings?
<seb128> mdz, looking
<bcurtiswx> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414984/   snippet from the debug.. should all those be inactive?
<seb128> mdz, if you could open a new one giving the url of the closed lp one and of the bts one and confirm later that without the calendar you don't get the issue that would be nice
<mdz> seb128: will do
<seb128> mdz, thanks
<bcurtiswx> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414986/  is the .xsession-errors
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no gnome-settings-daemon error there
<seb128> bcurtiswx, do you have a .gconf dir in /var/lib/gdm?
<bcurtiswx> should I be able to cd to /var/lib/gdm without a permission issue?
<seb128> no
<seb128> you can sudo ls /var/lib/gdm/.gconf
<bcurtiswx> seb128: yes i know, j/w if that was the problem
<seb128> the dir is limited in access to the gdm user
<bcurtiswx> i get apps as my reply to the ls
<mdz> seb128: filed bug 563879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563879 in evolution-data-server "evolution-data-server consumes massive amounts of memory, invokes OOM killer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563879
 * bcurtiswx shrugs
<seb128> mdz, thanks
<seb128> bcurtiswx, so it seems you have no theme set there, I don't know about the issue out of having g-s-d crashing for some reason
<bcurtiswx> seb128: i try setting one in gnome-appearance-properties but it fails
<mdz> seb128: my empathy bug (retraced) is bug 563851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563851 in empathy "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in empathy_dispatcher_chat_with_contact()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563851
<mdz> the retracer shows the crash is actually in empathy_dispatcher_chat_with_contact, but doesn't update the title
<mdz> oh, it did update the title (had to reload)
<mdz> so maybe the many g_closure_invoke bugs are failed retraces or something
<seb128> mdz, no, I did that ;-)
<mdz> seb128: ah :-)
<pitti> I'm off for about an hour for taking a break and some errands
<seb128> mdz, yes, I'm cleaning those, half of the list was the same bug which is fixed but duplicate matching didn't work because the glib debug symbols are lacking so the retracer can't say if they are the exact same stacktraces or not
<mdz> it would be nice if the retracer could do that
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> worth opening a bug on apport if there is not already one
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, what do you mean by "it fails" when setting the theme? what happens?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: I click on a theme (ambiance for example), and it doesn't change anything
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: it is on "custom" right now
<bcurtiswx> but won't change
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, is the xsettings plugin even loaded in g-s-d?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414984/
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, it's not loading any plugins at all
<chrisccoulson> are they disabled in /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/plugins in gconf?
<bcurtiswx> where is /apps?
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, in gconf
<bcurtiswx> ah, that
<chrisccoulson> gconftool-2 -R /apps/gnome_settings_daemon
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414992/
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, it looks like your install is broken ;)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, dpkg -l gnome-settings-daemon?
<chrisccoulson> the schema's aren't registered
<bcurtiswx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414994/
<seb128> bcurtiswx, seems your upgrade broke on something
<seb128> it's not configured
<seb128> sudo apt-get -f install
<chrisccoulson> indeed
<bcurtiswx> where are the upgrade logs held?
<seb128> mvo, ^
<seb128> bcurtiswx, how do you upgrade?
<seb128> update-manager?
<bcurtiswx> i do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and check if packages are removed, if not i continue the upgrade
<seb128> and you are sure the most recent install finished clearly?
<seb128> try to sudo apt-get -f install
<bcurtiswx> seb128: thats why i asked where the logs are
<seb128> the logs will not go away anyway
<seb128> I don't think apt-get has logs though
<seb128> update-manager has
<bcurtiswx> i think the last upgrade failed on a font upgrade. but nothing else
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> also /var/log/dpkg.log
<bcurtiswx> the -f is install gnome-applets
<seb128> when it hits an error it stops
<seb128> so it means you have a stack of packages which didn't get configured
<chrisccoulson> and /var/log/apt
<bcurtiswx> that would be it then
<chrisccoulson> there should be something in there whicheever way you upgraded
<seb128> the font issue was probably the one mentioned on the channel before which got a fix uploaded today
<bcurtiswx> that should fix it... but why does it stop when one package fails?  is it a cause of the dist-upgrade?
<seb128> anyway I'm out for some errands too
<seb128> see you later
<bcurtiswx> seb128: thx
<mvo> hm?
<mvo> seb128: we have good logs now: /var/log/apt/history.log
<mvo> ^--- bcurtiswx
<mvo> if you could paste that file somewhere (pastebin or something)
<seb128> mvo, oh, good to know ;-)
<mvo> plus the term log with all the glorious dpkg details ;)
<mvo> but the history.log is nicer because it shows a overview of what happend in what operation
<bcurtiswx> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414997/
<bcurtiswx> it did stop installing.. and the install -f fixed it... but why did it stop at that fail?
<mvo> Error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mvo> I'm sure its the font bug
<mvo> ttf-indic-fonts-core
<bcurtiswx> it is, but why would it stop setting up the successful packages because of that?
<mvo> well, the theory behind that is that the user might want to investigate
<mvo> I admit its lame for most people, useful on a devel distro
<mvo> for release upgrades we have a "keep going" mode
<xdatap> good evening
<bcurtiswx> mvo: hmm, interesting.  OK.  would the keep-going mode stop the investigation?
<bcurtiswx> or hinder it at all?
<mvo> it might hinder it, but for 99% of the users its a win
<bcurtiswx> mvo: OK, thx
<rickspencer3> 149 megs coming in my dist-upgrade this morning!
<rickspencer3> should be "interesting"
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine
<rickspencer3> new desktopcouch and gwibber
<kenvandine> yup :)
<rickspencer3> sweet
<kenvandine> and apparently there will be another desktopcouch coming... bug 563901 just got assigned to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563901 in desktopcouch "replication exclusion doesn't work with MergableList value" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563901
<rickspencer3> statik mentioned this
<rickspencer3> np
<kenvandine> i know they were trying to figure out yesterday if that exclusion was working or not
<kenvandine> it was unclear
<kenvandine> i guess they nailed it down
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> always a problem when there are crashers
<rickspencer3> it blocks testing other things and muddies the water
<kenvandine> yup
 * kenvandine gets a coffee refill, brb
<didrocks> rickspencer3: what do you think about bug #556686? can be bad, shouldn't be difficult to fix, but I guess it's too late in a UI freeze perspective for documentation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556686 in window-picker-applet "[Lucid Beta2 Netbook Edition] close button inconsistency while maximized" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556686
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> didrocks, no f'ing way
<milanbv> any idea why Apport doesn't start when OpenOffice crashes? is there a way to fix this?
<rickspencer3> we need to be focused on crashers, etc...
<milanbv> (getting it crashing when saving .doc and .rtf files!)
<rickspencer3> data loss, things not working
<rickspencer3> and if you don't have those to work on, then we shouldn't be making changes that make it harder for people who do
<rickspencer3> </soapbox>
<didrocks> rickspencer3: right, I agree (see my last comment) there were people pinging me and telling me that I shouldn't be the only person taking the decision…
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'll comment
<rickspencer3> but without the "f*ing"
<rickspencer3> ;)
<didrocks> :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, who said you shouldn't decide?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: random people from QA pinging me on IRC, but nobody in the dev team or canonical :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I have no reason to second guess you
<rickspencer3> reboot time
<rickspencer3> brb
<djsiegel1> hey robbiew
<robbiew> yo
<robbiew> djsiegel1: ^
<djsiegel1> So, I saw some notes on sound stuff and Rhythmbox vs Banshee questions.
<djsiegel1> And was wondering if the design team could be included in the conversation about choosing applications for the distro?
<djsiegel1> If it would be useful for us to do analysis and user testing to help these discussions?
<djsiegel1> robbiew: for example, mpt did an empathy vs pidgin usability evaluation way back when
<robbiew> djsiegel1: sure...I think that makes sense.  rickspencer3 is the one to talk to
<djsiegel1> oh, ok
<robbiew> heh... I use both, b/c IRC in empathy is crap...and I hate xchat :P
<djsiegel1> same here
<robbiew> hopefully rickspencer3 survives his reboot
<robbiew> lol
<didrocks> or not… :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, hi
<rickspencer3> I just did dist-upgrade -> reboot
<rickspencer3> and looks like gsd didn't run
<rickspencer3> should I just try running it, or is there debug info that would help?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: did your last dist-upgrade work?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, seemed to
<rickspencer3> I guess I could dpkg reconfigure or whatever
<didrocks> dpkg -l gnome-settings-daemon
<rickspencer3> rick@rick-desktop:~$ dpkg -l gnome-settings-daemon
<rickspencer3> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<rickspencer3> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<rickspencer3> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<rickspencer3> not too confidence building
<didrocks> I need the last line, do you have "ii" or "iU"
<rickspencer3> ||/ Name                   Version                Description
<rickspencer3> +++-======================-======================-============================================================
<rickspencer3> iU  gnome-settings-daemon  2.30.0-0ubuntu4        daemon handling the GNOME session settings
<didrocks> ok, dist-upgrade didn't finish
<didrocks> apt-get install -f
<rickspencer3> yeah, figured
<didrocks> you don't have the gconf schema configured. There was an issue some hours ago about ttf-indic-fonts-core breaking the upgrade
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> a bunch of stuff didn't finish in the dist-upgrade
<didrocks> yeah, it stops at the first error
<didrocks> so… all the things you have afterward aren't configured
<rickspencer3> yup
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 / didrocks - me and seb128 were just discussing the same issue a few moments before
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so my dist-upgrade finished this time
<rickspencer3> I'll try to reboot again
<rickspencer3> Nafai hi
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, same issue we were discussing one hour ago there
<rickspencer3> well, was easy to work around, is it a transient issue, or will it be ongoing?
<seb128> rickspencer3, the issue which broke your update? I guess it's the same font one which we discussed before, a fix was uploaded earlier for it
<rickspencer3> yeah
<seb128> rickspencer3, but dunno if that's this one, you can look to your logs
<rickspencer3> I already know
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks to apport ;)
<seb128> will teach you for not using the graphical tools :p
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> well, gwibber autostarted, and desktopcouch did not crash
<seb128> update-manager is nice enough to go through the update without breaking
<rickspencer3> and neither pegged my CPU
<rickspencer3> yeah
<seb128> it retries on error
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<rickspencer3> I don't know why I am hooked on apt-get
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> "(udisks:31224): udisks-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<seb128> pitti, is that something I should be concerned about it upgrade output?
<seb128> it -> in
<seb128> ok, dist-upgrade done, update-manager wants me to reboot, brb
<pitti> re
<mvo> wb seb128
<seb128> re
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: udisks warning> hm, not sure what to make of this; the daemon doesn't do any detection through dubs
<pitti> dbus, even
<seb128> pitti, ok, I just mentioned it in case that would be useful
<pitti> seb128: where did you see that?
<seb128> pitti, dist-upgrade output at udisks installation
<pitti> aah
<pitti> seb128: it's from the udisks tool
<pitti> seb128: this is from udisks' postinst, and it tries to restart udisks after upgrade
<pitti> seb128: would you mind putting the upgrade log somewhere?
<pitti> seb128: it's not such a biggie, the worst that can happen is that automount is broken after upgrade until the next boot
<seb128> pitti, ok but there is nothing there out of the warning I think
<pitti> but oh well, after upgrade a lot of stuff won't work any more
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: tseliot: bug #553200 not sure if we should do something about it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553200 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "Mouse and keyboard stop working after selecting user" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553200
<pitti> seb128: right, but I'm interested in the upgrade/configuration order
<seb128> like release note or something
<seb128> gdm will freeze when trying to enter a password for people having those cards
<seb128> or could we make jockey not install this driver for now or something?
<pitti> we can easily disable it
<pitti> but the bug status said that there was a newer version in the pipe which fixed that?
<tseliot> seb128: yes, a release note would be fine
<pitti> and it won't help for upgrades, of course
<tseliot> it's something we can fix with an SRU
<seb128> pitti, there is one but not sure when nvidia will publish it
<pitti> tseliot: is 96 generall broken in that regard?
<pitti> if so, then we should perhaps disable 96 and move people to nouveau during upgrade
<tseliot> I'm not sure
<seb128> "You ought to be able to work around this problem by disabling Composite or RenderAccel, though I haven't actually tried that."
<pitti> we did that in the past, and I think that code will probably still work; mvo?
<seb128> is stated on the bug from the nvidia guy who looked at the issue
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/history.log
<pitti> seb128: oh, is there no apt term.log?
<seb128> pitti, there is, same location
<seb128> ups wait
<pitti> seb128: hm, udisks depends on dbus
<seb128> pitti, ok it's there now
<pitti> seb128: was that a dist-upgrade from karmic, or just from lucid a few days ago?
<seb128> pitti, lucid from a few days ago
<seb128> I think I upgraded on saturday before
<seb128> or maybe monday
<pitti> hmm, I don't see a new dbus there, or the udisks error message
<pitti> seb128: would have been interesting to see whether udisks was running after the upgrade
<seb128> I copied it from the synaptic dialog
<pitti> seb128: but oh well, it's at most a cosmetic bug
<seb128> right let's not spend too much time on that
<seb128> pitti, going back on this nvidia issue, I think we should do something
<seb128> otherwise a class of users will have gdm blocking when trying to enter their password as first lucid experience
<seb128> and I can see those being unhappy
<seb128> not sure how much nvidia-96 is used though
<pitti> right
<pitti> well, I'm interested in how widespread that problem is
<pitti> if it affects the majority of -96 users, we should just transition them to nouveau, I think
<seb128> pitti, I will comment on the bug asking, maybe the nvidia guy knows
<pitti> mvo: is u-m prepared for transitioning nvidia-96 to nouveau, or would that need new untested code?
<mpt> ArneGoetje, do you maintain ibus in Ubuntu? Or do you know who does?
<ArneGoetje> mpt: lidaobing is the maintainer
<mpt> thanks Arne
<mvo> pitti: hm, well. its simple, we can force remove it and then it will automatically uncomment nvidia in the xorg.conf
<mvo> pitti: all it needs is a config file change in u-m
<pitti> mvo: ok, thanks, good to know in case we need to do it
<mvo> pitti: ok
<mvo> pitti: just shout if you need it
 * pitti hugs mvo and his great u-m
<mvo> :)
<seb128> pitti, I've commented on the bug to ask Aaron if he has a clue if that affects all users or cards running this driver
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<mpt> mvo, is there some sort of regression test to make sure that update-manager auto-launches after the appropriate time?
<mvo> mpt: you can use faketime, wait a sec and I give you the commandline you need
<didrocks> taking some fresh air, biab
<mpt> mvo, I don't really have time to do it myself. :-) I was just wondering if there's a test set up anywhere.
<mpt> e.g. something the QA team does.
<pitti> rodrigo_: libubuntuone claims to fix bug 544864, but that bug has different package tasks; should they be moved to libubuntuone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544864 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "rhythmbox assert failure: rhythmbox: /build/buildd/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-rpc.c:1225: do_recv_NPObject: Assertion `npobj != ((void *)0)' failed." [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544864
<mvo> mpt: nothing automatic, but I can setup a wiki page
<pitti> tseliot: the x-x-input-synaptics and g-s-d combo together, will that change any behaviour?
<pitti> tseliot: i. e. did the behaviour change just move from a g-s-d patch into synaptics itself?
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, sorry
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok, please do so before I accept the package, then it'll be autoclosed, and we won't have a bogus task around
<james_w> dobey: have a reviewer lined up for these branches?
<tseliot> pitti: no, it won't change anything. The fact that they have (more or less) the same default values will only make them more consistent with each other and with upstream's default values
<pitti> tseliot: ok, thanks
<rodrigo_> pitti, done
<mpt> mvo, it's scary we don't have an automated regression test for that. Maybe we should have a UDS session on setting up a regression test suite?
<rodrigo_> pitti, there's still the nspluginwrapper task, not sure if it should be invalid?
<dobey> james_w: i don't. do you mind?
<james_w> dobey: sure
<pitti> rodrigo_: I don't know either
<rodrigo_> pitti, well, the crash is there, so yeah, keep it open for nspluginwrapper
<james_w> dobey: any chance you could put a few words in the description next time?
<james_w> dobey: all the proposals arrive the same, even claiming to fix the same two bugs
<mvo> mpt: sure, but I doubt most of the reports of "its not auto-launching" are because its just intransparent to the user when it does and when it dosn't. using faketime its easy to test and for me it works very reliable
<mpt> mvo, ok, as long as you've tested it recently. :-)
<mvo> mpt: the problem is that we reset the counter a lot, like when the user installs stuff manually via apt-get, when update-manager was launchpad manually etc
<mpt> yeah
<dobey> james_w: the two bugs they both fix affect both projects, which is the reason they are listed in both changelogs
<mvo> and this is not easy to communicate
<mvo> "it launches every 7 days"
<mvo> unless …
<mvo> mpt: I just tested it, its "NO_FAKE_STAT=1 faketime -f +8d update-notifier"
<mvo> so pretend to be 8d in the future
<james_w> dobey: no, I mean bug 493807 and bug 506114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493807 in ubuntuone-client "Please upgrade to 1.1.0 for Lucid Alpha Release" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506114 in ubuntuone-client "Upgrade to 1.1.1" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506114
<mvo> (or --debug-updates)
<mvo> to get more info
<james_w> but in fact that might just be an LP bug
<dobey> james_w: oh, because they are linked to the branch i guess, and we don't delete/recreate the branch all the time.
 * dobey unlinks those bugs
<james_w> dobey: yeah, it's an LP bug that they keep showing up I think. But it doesn't help me understand the point of the change when I keep seeing those two and realising that they are nothing to do with this change
<dobey> james_w: sorry. i've unlinked them
<james_w> no problem
<james_w> dobey: and these are purely bug fixes?
<dobey> yep
<james_w> cool
<dobey> james_w: thanks!
<Nafai> morning all
<didrocks> (back for half an hour before dinner)
<didrocks> good morning Nafai
<asac> Preparing to replace ttf-indic-fonts-core 1:0.5.4ubuntu2 (using .../ttf-indic-fonts-core_1%3a0.5.8ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<asac> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 19: rm_conffile: not found
<asac> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-indic-fonts-core_1%3a0.5.8ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack): subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127
<asac> ArneGoetje: ^^
<asac> guess thats known/fixed?
<mvo> asac: known
<asac> thx
<seb128> chrisccoulson: is somebody working on sending an email about the thunderbird issue?
<pitti> asac: yes, in ubuntu2
<pitti> chrisccoulson: please send to ubuntu-devel-announce@, and ping me when you sent it, then I'll moderate it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i think micahg is doing that. one second
<pitti> or that
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi! the latest upload of gwibber has a changelog entry for an already fixed bug 15days ago, though the description pretty much matches bugs 552410 which bug did it actually fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15 in rosetta "PO file import errors should be more verbose" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552410 in gwibber "Cannot add new accounts in gwibber" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552410
<kenvandine> om26er, which bug?
<kenvandine> bug 535263 ?
<om26er> change log says: Fixed account creation for accounts previously deleted bug 535263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535263 in gwibber "Gwibber can show duplicate accounts" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535263
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> we fixed a bug that was introduced in that change, and still related
<asac> mvo: how does update manager schedule its daily refresh? is that done always at same time? what time i that by default?
<dobey> james_w: i take it everything's ok and just needs archive approval then?
<james_w> dobey: got distracted by thunderbird and then dinner
<james_w> I'll get to in a couple of hours
<dobey> james_w: ok, thanks
<mvo> asac: at cron.daily time + a 30min random time
<mvo> asac: if anacron is run its a bit unpredictable with normal cron not so much
<asac> mvo: so cron.daily is the same on all ubuntu machines by default?
<asac> i guess so
<mvo> yes
<mvo> why?
<seb128> pitti, rickspencer3: "It should affect any card using the 96.43.* drivers."
<seb128> the nvidia gdm login hang issue
<seb128> that's the reply from the nvidia guy
<pitti> seb128: thanks; so we should transition people to nouveau on upgrade and disable 96 in jockey; mvo, ok?
<seb128> pitti, if we can't get an nvidia-96 update before lucid yes
<seb128> pitti, or other option could be to downgrade the nvidia binary to < 43 if those don't have the issue
<seb128> pitti, though I don't know nvidia drivers enough to judge if that's an option
<rickspencer3> suxors
<rickspencer3> :/
<seb128> pitti, ok, I'm away for dinner now, I think I've nothing to add on that anyway
<seb128> bbl
<pitti> seb128: right, enjoy! I think my part is done as well
<chrisccoulson> thanks guys :)
<mvo> pitti: fine with me, I can do that tomorrow morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks for handling this!
 * pitti waves goodnight
<rickspencer3> 'night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<james_w> dobey: I have the client stuck here doing the auth dance after I restarted it
<chrisccoulson> hey james_w
<james_w> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> so, i've marked myself as willing to mentor this services-admin project now (and spoken to the student). do you know if i need to do anything else by the deadline tomorrow?
<james_w> nope
<chrisccoulson> (i've not had much chance to go through all the documentation yet)
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<james_w> just vote it up if you think it should be more highly ranked
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i did that too
<dobey> james_w: stuck how?
<james_w> it wasn't leaving that state
<james_w> it's now dropped to waiting to connect again
<dobey> james_w: perhaps a server issue? i'm not sure which part you're specifically talking about, but i was connected to the server last night
<james_w> dobey: I'm running u1sdtool -s after restarting it with -q; -c; and it won't connect
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> james_w: perhaps just bad timing then? i think there's a server redeployment happening at the moment
<james_w> ok, I'll leave it for today then
<dobey> james_w: i got connected, but it was pretty slow to do so. so i suppose you're hitting similar issue talking to the server itself
<james_w> yeah, I'm on now
<dobey> cool
<james_w> gone again
<asac> bug 551860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551860 in metacity "Crash on login with accessibility enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551860
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<kenvandine> later didrocks
<seb128> re
<Nafai> taking a late lunch/early dinner
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, what about you? thanks for dealing with the thunderbird breakage
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm good too thanks
<chrisccoulson> and thank you for helping to deal with it too :)
<asac> seb128: fyi, i targetted 551860 for release ... was told metacity crashes for all a11y users ... is that a dupe already filed somewhere?
<seb128> bug #551860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551860 in metacity "Crash on login with accessibility enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551860
<seb128> asac, I don't know of any duplicate but I've been staying away from wms for a while, mvo robert_ancell and didrocks have been doing changes on those in the recent cycles
<seb128> asac, I was about to go to bed but I will check with them tomorrow, thanks for raising the issue
<asac> seb128: sure. no problem. just thought you would be good contact to redirect that to the right folks in the team
<asac> and i saw your nick ;)
<seb128> asac, would be useful to get a stacktrace if that's a crash though
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> asac, we will have a look to that before lucid
<asac> right. but its 100% reproducible according to reporters. so anyone wanting to debug it can do it ;)
<asac> thanks
<asac> i will ask paul to get an i386 backtrace
<seb128> thanks
<asac> dont wait for the armel tracers ;)
<seb128> hehe, yeah, you coudl wait for a while ;-)
<seb128> I will try on boot tomorrow
<asac> seb128: good night!
<asac> seb128: great.
<seb128> but time to go to bed now
<asac> ack
<seb128> asac, thanks! you too
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<raof> Good morning.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-16
<TheMuso> /c/c
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, oh, you got PPU rights for transmission now?
<chrisccoulson> congrats :)
<kklimonda> thanks
 * Nafai yawns
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, we'll fix the mess with the bzr branch soon (by just using the lp:ubuntu/transmission branch)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, bed time for me
<arand> Whatever happened to Bug #548534 ? Not going in Lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548534 in software-center "Featured application changes" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548534
<TheMuso> raof: heh unwired.
<TheMuso> raof: Ditched the unwired eh? :)
<raof> That particular café's internet just didn't allow IRC :(
<TheMuso> ah
<raof> Which is a pity, because it serves nicer coffee than this one.
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> Internode appears to have been a little bit overzealous about disconnecting my internet :(*
<baptistemm> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning pitti.
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> A bit concerned about my laptop.  EXT4 is shouting “This should not happen!!  Data will be lost” at me in dmesg.
<pitti> urgh, that sounds bad
<RAOF> Also, slightly too highly caffinated.  An unfortunate side effect of working from a café while my flat is being emptied.
<robert_ancell> pitti, RAOF, hey
<pitti> RAOF: oh, you are moving?
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<RAOF> pitti: Indeed - to Hobart, city of /magic/
<robert_ancell> pitti, good.  there's a simple-scan with a small fix queued - please let through!
<RAOF> Can I get some “where is RC for FinalFreeze” calibration on bug #564351 - it renders the library non-functional, but there's exactly one rdepend of that library.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564351 in indicator-application "Fails to install library to GAC" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564351
<robert_ancell> wow, the build queues are really busy - still waiting for ntrack to build some 8+ hours later
<robert_ancell> ps pitti, I love apport!  It makes developing software so easy...  The simple-scan bug reports come back with all the information I need and I can quickly fix things.  I can't imagine how many driver specific bugs would get missed without it :)
 * RAOF reboots to reset his filesystems to read/write after ext4 shouted at him.
<artnay> is there any way to obtain alpha 1 or alpha 2 and/or daily builds between those alphas? I'm asking this because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560306 - 5xxx GPUs are the most sold separate GPUs at the moment so I think the importance of this bug is high
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560306 in linux "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<artnay> I have 5750 in one of my computers and the daily builds worked fine after alpha1 until this bug occured before alpha2
<pitti> robert_ancell: re (sorry, phone)
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, will look at it
<pitti> robert_ancell: nice to hear  :)
<artnay> I'd like to track down the last working daily build so the bug could be addressed more specifically
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> hum, fsck at start and then gdm-greeter not starting… not a good day :)
<huats> morning
<didrocks> hey huats
<huats> hello didrocks !
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<seb128> hey didrocks huats pitti
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<pitti> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, I'm good, thanks, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great
<pitti> after countless hours I finally defeated CD detection, I think
<seb128> ;-)
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> bah, all clickables url in evo turned orange today with updates it's confusing
<didrocks> hum, evo has removed all my local data of my gmail imap account…
<didrocks> it's resynchronizing everything¿
 * didrocks puts the ethernet cable
<seb128> didrocks, btw I asked bmurray why you are not on http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-dx-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> ups
<seb128> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-desktop-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html
<didrocks> oh thanks, it was still on my TODO list :)
<seb128> you are basically sleeping through all those reports
<seb128> I think it also means rickspencer doesn't see your tasks when he checks status for lucid
<seb128> didrocks, the issue is that you made no email public on launchpad
<didrocks> oh
<seb128> not even your ubuntu one
<seb128> and those report use the emails to match uploads, etc
<didrocks> let me change that
<seb128> didrocks, if you have concerns about making your ubuntu email public try talking to rick about it
<didrocks> no, I'm not, but you can't choose which emails to go public or not, it's all or nothing
<didrocks> but no pb, publishing them
<seb128> don't list emails you don't want public on launchpad then ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: right, but as gmail was the one every alias was driven to :)
<didrocks> seb128: I still have to take some time to configure some procmail settings. Will probably do that at UDS
<didrocks> so that @ubuntu -> @canonical
<seb128> you don't use a real email for those but an alias?
<didrocks> @ubuntu is an alias, like my two @ubuntu-fr. It redirected to gmail
<seb128> I see
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<baptistemm> Hi there, I've a question about retracer, aren't they supposed to provide stackstrace with debug symbols ? when I see that http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33120745/ThreadStacktrace.txt all glib are incomplete
 * pitti hugs chrisccoulson, good morning
<baptistemm> hi chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson baptistemm
<pitti> baptistemm: they are, but sometimmes they fail due to outdated libraries or just corrupted memory/bugs in gdb/etc.
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 baptistemm
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure
<seb128> I mean to investigate that today
<baptistemm> ... so I end in asking user to install dbgsym repo and reproducing the bug
<seb128> pitti, I've been looking to quite some crasher yesterday and didn't see one with glib symbols, I think the ddebs for it might be missing or broken
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> pitti, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/glib2.0/
<pitti> seems fine?
<seb128> pitti, the 2.24 binaries are missing for the lib
<pitti> oh, argh
<baptistemm> :)
<pitti> just libglib2.0-dev-dbgsym_2.24.0-0ubuntu1
<seb128> yes...
<baptistemm> yep
<seb128> pitti, should I do a no change upload to get those back?
<pitti> seb128: when was the last upload?
<pitti> more than 7 days ago?
<seb128> pitti, yes, like 3 weeks ago
<pitti> ok, then we need a no-change upload
 * seb128 wants ddebs in soyuz
<seb128> pitti, ok, doing that
<baptistemm> oh yeah would be great to have
 * pitti hugs seb128
<baptistemm> I'm happy to understand that issue
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<baptistemm> pitti, so retracer use ddebs as well
<baptistemm> ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> those are available for everything or should be available for everything
<seb128> where -dbg are only built for some sources
<baptistemm> is it possible to ask retracer to retrace a crash once the glib issue is fixed?
<seb128> not if the crashdump has been cleaned
<seb128> which retracers usually do after retracing
<pitti> only if the retracing was successful
<pitti> i. e. if the retracing result is not mostly just ??
<seb128> pitti, uploaded
<artnay> is there some other channel or some person who could help me with alpha1 and alpha2 images? I'm unable to find them anywhere.
<seb128> artnay, try #ubuntu+1
<seb128> pitti, I've uploaded a rhythmbox change to fix magnatune too if you could review that today, not sure if we need to ping about updates now or just wait for somebody to review
<pitti> seb128: we regularly review the queue anyway, but will do
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> didrocks, hey, did you read the crash asac mentioned yesterday night around midnight european time there?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'm no more using metacity but I can have a look later (on other stuff right now)
<didrocks> so, it's basically metacity + accessibility enabled?
<seb128> didrocks, would be nice if you could add it to your todolist yes
<didrocks> sure, next on my list so :)
<seb128> get a stacktrace maybe and look upstream if they know about it
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: yw :)
<didrocks> (assigned now that I'm listed :p)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: do you want to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus (for getting some routine), or shall I?
<seb128> pitti, I can do that today
<pitti> seb128: (please let me know if you want to, and I can do something from your plate in exchange)
<seb128> I just need to go for some errands for half an hour but I will look to it when I'm back
<seb128> pitti, I will do it, no need to exchange, my lucid list is pretty much on shape, nothing I want to get fixed that can't wait for the SRU rounds
<seb128> ok
 * seb128 away for a small half an hour
<didrocks> see you seb128
<seb128> back
<didrocks> wb
<seb128> dpm, pitti: when would be the right time to upload things which need a build with a launchpad translation export? ie shared-mime-info? today or early next week rather?
<seb128> mvo, hey
<mvo> hi
<dpm> seb128, from the translators point of view, as late as possible. However, the NonLanguagePackDeadline was yesterday and translators are aware of this, so today would be ok too.
<seb128> mvo, is that a bug?
<seb128> mvo, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bug.png
<seb128> mvo, should it have a navigation bar where there is 2 lines?
<seb128> mvo, is there any info I can get you while it's in this state? I didn't try to touch it
<seb128> dpm, thank you
<mvo> seb128: that is a bug for sure, do you remember what you did, i.e. how to reproduce it?
<seb128> mvo, I did select "installed softwares" and clicked on the details button for vino there which was one of the first in the list
<seb128> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/SimpleGtkbuilderApp.py:50: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<seb128>   gtk.main()
<seb128> mvo, ^ .xsession-errors has this warning if that's of any use
<seb128> mvo, I doubt it will happen every time
<seb128> mvo, can I play with it or do you need infos while it's in buggy state?
<mvo> seb128: coould you please file a bug?
<mvo> aha!
<mvo> I can reproduce
<mvo> cool
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> mvo, filing
<mvo> thanks, you rock
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> mvo, bug #564042 in fact already registered
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564042 in software-center "Location bar disappears when clicking more info button" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564042
<staz> seb128: is there a way to delete spam from bug report ?
<seb128> staz, out of asking the launchpad team to edit the database no
<staz> ok, the whole account should probable be blocked though
<seb128> let #launchpad know about the issue maybe
<seb128> I would just drop a comment there with a reference to the bug and comment
<dpm> mvo, a couple of things: speaking of exporting translations, I was just about to file a bug report to export translations from LP for aptdaemon and rebuild it with those translations, so that the .policy file gets translated as well. I found bug 445603 already. Is it ok to reopen it, or shall I file a new one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445603 in aptdaemon "Rebuild packages fetching translations from launchpad" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445603
<mvo> dpm: either is fine with me
<dpm> ok, cool, I'll reopen it then
<dpm> mvo, there's another thing. This is about bug 445603, which needs to create a template on build. It is low priority, but I thought that if you have to do a new upload, it might be an easy one to fix there as well. I manually uploaded an updated template, but any upload currently overwrites it, since the package sources include an outdated template
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445603 in aptdaemon "Rebuild packages fetching translations from launchpad" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445603
<dpm> hmm, wrong bug number
<dpm> it's bug 549106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549106 in command-not-found "The command-not-found package needs to create a POT template on build" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549106
<asac> pwd
<asac> oops
<ogra>  /home/asac
<seb128> pitti, I did a first update on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<seb128> pitti, I don't think there is much to change out of bugs status right?
<seb128> pitti, I did shuffle around and updated the fixed this week bugs, the triaged ones etc
<seb128> pitti, how do you review the new RC bugs to add on the list?
<seb128> pitti, also do you update OLS and Kubuntu or ask kenvandine and Riddell?
<pitti> seb128: Ken/Jonathan usually update Kubuntu/OLS/DX
<pitti> seb128: I also update the spec status; there was some movement on fonts reorg and we dropped OO.o 3.2.1 for final (considering for an SRU instead; upstream didn't release on time)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, Riddell: ^ could you please update the status for ols and kubuntu?
<seb128> pitti, I was not sure about openoffice since previous week already had a note about dropping it to a sru but the spec was not changed
<seb128> pitti, how do you track specs which changed? just because you are subscribed to all our specs and get emails?
<seb128> or "just by being subscribed to"
<seb128> rather ;-)
<pitti> seb128: mostly that, but there's not much change any more; I often just ping people about an update, and click through the ones which are't already DONE/POSTPPONED to check their status
<seb128> "#BETA: desktop-lucid-quickly, desktop-lucid-quickly-templates: Mostly enhancements "
<seb128> will we still get changes there?
<seb128> one spec is marked implemented and the other one beta available on launchpad
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<pitti> seb128: as for "new bugs", I walk through https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs?batch=300 and pick out the desktop-ish ones
<seb128> pitti, should I set the openoffice one to dropped since it doesn't happen for lucid or just update the comment to say SRU?
<didrocks> seb128: I'll mark the second one as implemented. I guess rick won't have the time to finish his remaining working. All mine should be closed, looking at that.
<pitti> seb128: I think the latter; "in progress" seems appropriate to me
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: some of the "Triaged problems (OLS working on them, but tracking for final):" are also fixed/invalidated
<seb128> pitti, you said there was some font reog change?
<seb128> pitti, right, I was not sure if kenvandine was updating those or if I should
<seb128> pitti, 2 of those bugs have been closed a invalid, should they just be dropped of the wiki or moved to some "closed this week"?
<pitti> seb128: fonts> right, that's currently in progress (bug 535582); some parts will be dropped, though; "In progress" seems appropriate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535582 in ubuntu "FFE/UIFE: replace some font packages with ubuntu-desktop-fonts on the LiveCD" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535582
<pitti> seb128: drop/close> either way; move it to "closed", that will look better :-P
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, "#DROPPED: desktop-lucid-font-selection: Improve/review defaults "
<seb128> it was dropped before that changed then?
<pitti> it got a FFE
<seb128> ok
 * seb128 updates
 * pitti -> door bell, lunch
<didrocks> seb128: fixed
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> hum, lunch!
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> pitti, enjoy, lunch there too, I've updated the specs now and some of the OLS bugs, will continue and add new ones after lunch
<pitti> seb128: enjoy!
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you too ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<pitti> seb128: I bounced you the meeting invitation (just came in), this also has a list of bugs
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: oh, and the "overall status" could need some update; it should point out the WI status and the stuff that's burning and needs release attention
<pitti> (I don't think that we have a lot right now, though)
<seb128> pitti, ok, I figured the status didn't really change this week, still in bug fixing mode for lucid
<pitti> seb128: just FYI, there's an ubuntuone-client in unapproved which fixes a ton of bugs, so hopefully a lot more are actually "fix available"
<seb128> with WIs not changing a lot either since we are mostly done
<pitti> seb128: right, we just dropped a WI; and the LP "bug expectancy" thing is in progress now
<seb128> pitti, I was wondering what is going on with this one yes, some bugs were on fix available previous week and didn't move since
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks, will update that
<pitti> supermarket, back in ~ 30 mins
<nigelb> pitti, thanks for syncing epiphany-extensions :)
<pitti> np
<nigelb> I was getting ready for FFE, etc today :)
<didrocks> davmor2: are you sure bug #551860 isn't arch-specific? I don't reproduce it there on i386 :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551860 in metacity "Crash on login with accessibility enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551860
<davmor2> didrocks: it wasn't for me I was on I386 it is une specific though I think
<didrocks> davmor2: oh, on UNE only? let me see
<didrocks> (I was on a GNOME session)
<didrocks> not crashing as well :/
<davmor2> didrocks: the original was on une/arm I was asked to confirm on I386
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, I saw that. I don't have arm device, hence the fact I try on i386
<seb128> davmor2, can you open a bug using apport if you get a crash?
<davmor2> didrocks: I can grab my netbook in a minute and see if it still happen but I need to do a couple of things first
<didrocks> davmor2: what seb128 told ^ thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for looking into it
<davmor2> will do didrocks seb128
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<seb128> pedro_, be ready for some flood in bug emails ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome :) (I guess if it was 100% reproduceable, we would have complains a long time ago)
<seb128> pedro_, seems they fixed the GNOME bug watches updating
<pedro_> seb128, hello, ok!
<davmor2> didrocks: try grabbing hold of paul too should be online now he can confirm if it is still effecting arm
<pedro_> seb128, really? WOW
<seb128> didrocks, well not so many people activate a11y I guess
<pedro_> seb128, i need to see that ;-)
 * pedro_ looks for a helmet
<didrocks> davmor2: sure, but I prefer to know first if it's still on i386 as I only have that kind of device. Easier for me if I can reproduce :)
<davmor2> :)
<seb128> pedro_, ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, how are you otherwise?
<pedro_> seb128, I'm great! thanks what about you? looking forward to UDS?
<plars> didrocks: hi
<seb128> pedro_, yes!
 * pedro_ can't wait
<seb128> pedro_, I'm good thanks ;-)
<plars> didrocks: I can still reproduce it as of yesterday's image, I'll make sure everything is up to date this morning and try again.  And yes I will try to get a valid backtrace if so
<plars> didrocks: sorry, still going through email this morning
<plars> didrocks: do we know when/how it got fixed on x86?
<didrocks> plars: hey, TBH, I think nothing changed there from yesterday. So, backtrace will be the solution. I tried several time on GNOME and UNE and got nothing.
<didrocks> plars: I'm updating another box to see if I can reproduce
<davmor2> didrocks: I still get it on I386.  Once assitive tech is enabled I can no longer log into the system
<seb128> it works if you use compiz?
<seb128> having the wm to crash should not make login break though
<didrocks> davmor2: let me see, I had one box with last metacity, no issue. I'm upgrading the other components now
<didrocks> (should take a couple of minutes)
<davmor2> didrocks: I should say une i386
<davmor2> this is on my actual netbook too
<didrocks> davmor2: can you try the GNOME session, choosing it in GDM?
<didrocks> and try with compiz as seb128 proposed
<seb128> pedro_, btw I recommend closing the "sound is not working in rhythmbox or totem or whatever" on lucid with a "use ubuntu-bug audio" now
<davmor2> didrocks: same thing
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, and compiz?
<davmor2> didrocks, sbe128: Is there a compiz version on une?
<pedro_> seb128, make sense, will point users to ubuntu-bug for future bugs
<didrocks> davmor2: it's not install by default, but you can still install it
<didrocks> davmor2: TBH, it seems really strange if it's related to metacity only
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> seb128, didrocks bonjour
<davmor2> didrocks: do I just need to install compiz-gnome and it do the rest or other packages too?
<didrocks> davmor2: compiz-gnome should be enough
<didrocks> davmor2: compiz and compiz-gnome if you want to get the same experience than the desktop in fact
<davmor2> didrocks: ta
<davmor2> didrocks: with all installed I get the same thing I'll just reboot though, apply the work round and ensure that compiz is enabled and try again
<didrocks> davmor2: that will help a lot, thanks :)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> keyboard working?
<pitti> rickspencer3: do we have a wiki page about UDS planning? I'd like to put some SRU topic on there
<seb128> pitti, there is a new glibmm and pangomm stable update with one bug fix + documentation changes... do we need a ffe or can we sync from debian who did the update?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, I fixed it last night, but didn't investigate yet which package broke it
<pitti> seb128: does it break FF?
<pitti> i. e. are there new features/strings/etc.?
<seb128> pitti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/BlueprintList
<seb128> pitti, no, just api documentation update + 1 bug fixed as said
<pitti> seb128: go ahead then
<seb128> pitti, sorry the "e" in "ffe" was autofinger, I meant feature freeze request
<seb128> grrrr, freaze break request
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: that's the bp list; is it the UDS topic list, too?
<pitti> seb128: I'll put it on there then
<seb128> pitti, yes, that's our current list of topics for uds discussion and blueprints
<pitti> seb128: I'd like to discuss extending the SRU policy for GNOME/KDE/OO.o point releases again
<seb128> pitti, +1
<seb128> I'm not sure we need much of an UDS discussion though
<seb128> shouldn't rather be the TB to ack those?
<seb128> "does everybody agree we should have stable bug fix updates from upstream going in lucid" -> yes, discussion done
<seb128> or maybe raise the topic now to see if there is anybody who feels that needs discussion
<davmor2> didrocks: still the same
<seb128> and discuss it only if there is some concern
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, with compiz? so, this is not metacity related?
<pitti> okay
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<davmor2> didrocks: I enabled compiz via prefs/appearance that worked log out logged in okay.  I enabled asstive again and now it won't log in
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, so it's not metacity related, do you have a crash file in /var/crash?
<didrocks> plars: ^
<seb128> pitti, I'm adding gtkmm to so .1 stable gnomemm updates if that's ok with you, it's only api documentation update
<pitti> seb128: ack
<seb128> danke
<pitti> seb128: want me to add the status of the missing RC bugs of the meeting invitation? or do you want to?
<plars> didrocks: I certainly don't use compiz here, it's an arm board, fb driver only
<seb128> pitti, I do that right after doing those syncs
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<pitti> the list looks good
<didrocks> plars: just to show you it's not wm related as it happens also with compiz, a stacktrace will be good to know what is crashing
<seb128> how is the session not starting?
<didrocks> (my netbook is still updating)
<davmor2> only gnome screensaver
<davmor2> and I cleared it out
<seb128> ?
<plars> didrocks: ok, I just submitted it against metacity because I think that's what apport pointed at
<plars> didrocks: updating now
<davmor2> seb128: I had a whole heap of old ones in there relating to gwibber and desktop-couch, so I cleared out /var/crash and that is now the only crash file in the folder from a fresh attempt at logging in
<didrocks> plars: didn't you have a crash file so that apport-retracer can give us a stacktrace?
<seb128> didrocks, we don't have retracers on that arch I think
<didrocks> seb128: oh? so apport is arch-selective for putting crash file? didn't know that
<plars> didrocks: they don't always work, let me see again if I can get a .crash from it after the update, looks like a LOT of new packages to install since yesterday
<plars> didrocks: retracer is quirky on arm
<didrocks> ok, as builder :/
<seb128> didrocks, it's not arch selective but we have only i386 and amd64 retracers running in the dc
<davmor2> seb128, didrocks: as this gnome-screensaver is the only bug that has appeared trying to log in would you like me to upload it and give you the number so you can see if it is related?
<seb128> didrocks, it's lot of work already to keep those running, we didn't set retracers for port architectures too
<seb128> davmor2, could you describe what happens when you try to log in?
<seb128> didrocks, you are welcome to set one up if you want though ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: I can do a quick vid if that will help?
<didrocks> seb128: :-)
<seb128> davmor2, well video or describe there
<seb128> it is stopping on en empty background?
<seb128> didrocks, is that a no? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I guess when I will have more time and that will be on high priority list :)
<didrocks> (so, basically a "no") ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<davmor2> You get the login screen, you add username and password, you hit login.  It flashes a black tty looking screen and loops back around to the login screen again
<seb128> can you get the .xsession-errors then?
<seb128> not by logging again it would overwrite it
<seb128> switch to a vt and copy it somewhere
<seb128> pitti, so things like bug #538116 which are on Steve's email but closed in launchpad as invalid since, should they be on the wiki still?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538116 in evolution-couchdb "evolution-data-server crashes with SIGV" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538116
<pitti> seb128: yes, the ones on the invitation should be mentioned in any case
<seb128> ok
<davmor2> seb128, didrocks: http://pastebin.com/s0bMJhVP
<davmor2> if there's anything else just ping need to do some stuff busy, bust
<davmor2> busy even
<seb128> davmor2, the log is clear that gnome-session crashes on an assert error
<seb128> plars, ^
<seb128> davmor2, is libgail-common installed?
<seb128> plars, ^
<davmor2> libgail is but libgail-common says No packages found matching libgail-common
<seb128> davmor2, can you install it and see if it fixes the issue?
<seb128> Riddell, hi
<seb128> Riddell, do you know what is the status with bug #563769?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563769 in advancecomp "[MIR] advancecomp" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563769
<davmor2> seb128: fixed
<seb128> davmor2, ok thanks
<seb128> plars, didrocks: ^
<seb128> I will upload a package with a depends on it
<didrocks> seb128: sweet, thanks davmor2, plars
<seb128> didrocks, thank you for testing the bug ;-)
<plars> seb128: will try it here too, just rebooted
<Riddell> seb128: nope, I'll take a look shortly
<didrocks> seb128: well, kinda useless here… (just finished the upgrade)
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<davmor2> seb128: libgail18 is installed just not -common if that helps for deps
<seb128> davmor2, it's clear than -common should be installed too so it's all good I will fix, thanks for raising the issue
<seb128> Riddell, do you still edit the wiki?
<seb128> Riddell, your lock expired some minutes ago does it mean I can edit it now? ;-)
<Riddell> seb128: oh sorry, go ahead
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<plars> seb128, didrocks, davmor2: yep, fixes it for me too, thanks!
<plars> mine just takes a bit longer to get there :)
<plars> just out of curiosity, in the x86 world, is there a point during boot where you see a dark square in the middle of the splashscreen (where the mouse is about to show up) just before the desktop or gdm comes up?
 * plars wonders if it's due to fb driver or something
<plars> doesn't seem to happen every time either
<seb128> plars, didn't see that here
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: gwibber keeps popping up 7 or 8 broadcast account screens every few minutes (im guessing its what I have my refresh rate set to be), do you know about this already?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, oh.... that is because it needs you enter your pass
<kenvandine> but it should only pop one up
<kenvandine> humm
 * kenvandine tries to reproduce
<bcurtiswx3> it pops up multiple.. and it just doubled... lol
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, does it hi-light any accounts?
<bcurtiswx3> not that I could see
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, gwibber 2.30.0.1?
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: i just reentered the password and messed with the facebook account.. i'll see if that was it
<kenvandine> ok, see what it does and either way file a bug for the multiple screens
<seb128> pitti, wiki updated btw
<kenvandine> i will try to repro it in a few
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: OK, will do
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, thx
<bcurtiswx3> brb, trying to fix an xorg problem
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: that did it, i had to delete my facebook and re-authorize though because although it said i was authorized, it was still highlighted red :-\
<kenvandine> ok, please comment to that effect in the bug report
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: using "report a problem" in gwibber doesn't use apport?
<kenvandine> no... we should make it do that :)
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: yeah, would be good.  Does it have an apport-hjook?
<bcurtiswx3> apport-hook*
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, no, but i should plan on doing that next cycle
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: OK, lots of typing ahead :P
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> sorry
<nigelb> kenvandine, if you can give me the stuff it should collect, I can do that for you this cycle.. the apport hook :)
 * bcurtiswx3 hugs nigelb
<nigelb> bcurtiswx3, :)
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: would the broadcast account window be more tied to gwibber-service than gwibber?
<seb128> pitti, ok, I'm doing an at-spi upload to fix a RC bug, the diff.gz had documentation update cruft, so you want me to clean that or to let it?
<seb128> pitti, ie I guess the clean target is buggy and building twice lead to have html changes in the diff.gz
<pitti> sounds harmless
<seb128> pitti, the RC is a missing depends, I was just pondering cleaning that or not
<seb128> while I'm doing an update
<seb128> pitti, ok, I'm uploaded with the fix + diff.gz cleaned
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: bug #564741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564741 in gwibber "multiple broadcast account windows popup when accounts not configured properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564741
<seb128> let me know if that was wrong and I will do another upload with just the change
<pitti> merci; I'll have  look
<seb128> pitti, uploaded
<seb128> pitti, it was the "Crash on login with accessibility enabled" on Steve's list, I already moved it to the fixed section of the wiki
<pitti> sweet
<seb128> pitti, if you approve it before meeting you will make me not lie ;-)
<seb128> asac, I just uploaded a fix for the session crash with accessibility on issue, was a missing depends on libgail-common
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, thx, and you confirmed that it doesn't happen again after you set the password's?
<bcurtiswx3> kenvandine: yes, correct
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, great, thx
<seb128> pitti, I will watch how you deal with the meeting and maybe try play you next week?
<pitti> seb128: sure; there's not a lot to know there, though; have the report ready, give a summary of the things that are relevant for the release, and answer questions
<pitti> seb128: and these days it's mostly about "bugs"
<pitti> seb128: during the devel cycle we talk about blueprints which are late/in jeopardy, or coordinating between DX/desktop etc.
<seb128> surprising, no new feature to discuss? how boring ;-)
<seb128> pitti, right, I've joining some and stepping for you a few times still making sure I don't miss some details
<pitti> thanks
<leftyfb> could someone tell me how to file an RT ticket? Not bug report. This is an internal issue not directly related to the ubuntu project.
<leftyfb> I tried rt.ubuntu.com but I don't have an account.
<pitti> seb128: most of the time you can actually do light work in parallel and just listen for interesting stuff
<asac> seb128: great.
<asac> seb128: will try to get someone verify that when it gets built :(
<seb128> pitti, I'm doing that during our meetings too :p
<pitti> ah, these are more "dense" for me and usually need my full attention
<seb128> asac, plars verified that installing libgail-common fixes the issue
<seb128> asac, I doubt I got the depends wrong but you can still get it checked
<asac> no thats fine. thanks for the quick fix
<seb128> np
<nigelb> leftyfb, just mail rt@ubuntu.com?
<leftyfb> nigelb: ok, i'll try that, thanks
<nigelb> np :)
<bcurtiswx3> so ubuntu one brings synchs gwibber account.. does it synch empathy accounts?
<bcurtiswx3> -brings
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx3, no :/
<kenvandine> that would be cool though
<bcurtiswx3> yeah, that and favourite chat rooms
<asac> one thing that is really bad
<asac> not sure if thats the default
<asac> alt + left/right arrow key
<asac> goes to console now
<asac> thats the common shortcut to go back and forward in browser
<asac> can we fix that for release (if its the default on fresh installs)
<Nafai> good morning
<bcurtiswx3> mornin nafai
<pitti> hey Nafai
<glatzor> hello mvo,
<mvo> hey glatzor
<mvo> thanks for your mail
<glatzor> mvo, I improved it a lot
<mvo> cool
<glatzor> mvo, making use of apt_pkg.TagFile directly, only quering the new data from the cache and speeding up apt.cache.Cache.get_changes
<mvo> glatzor: nice, that is going to make it rock for 3.0
<mvo> in s-c
<glatzor> mvo, do you think this is a good approach?
<mvo> ideally we would do it inside libapt itself
<mvo> but that is going to be a slippery slope
<mvo> so I think for the time being it the best approach we have
<glatzor> if the cache is already in memory the wohle prototype takes 1,3 seconds (loading the cache, marking installation, getting changes, creating new status file, reopening with new status file)
<glatzor> mvo, a cold start takes 5,7 seconds
<mvo> hm
<glatzor> but if the cache is already it should be under a second
<glatzor> so perhaps we should add a Ping command to aptdaemon to start it after s-c is started
<glatzor> but in the end the package cache could be in the file cache already after s-c was started
<seb128> Riddell, kmail just started using indicator 2 days ago in lucid, was that made on purpose? seems weeks and weeks late for a such change
<Riddell> seb128: the patch got lost somewhere in the process when it was first written
<seb128> Riddell, well, still it's adding a feature now?!
<seb128> Riddell, seems weeks late, it got 0 testing and Aurelien says there are several bugs with it now
<seb128> Riddell, I don't understand the logic to push the feature so late
<pitti> Riddell: well, your call in the end, but we got tons of regressions with first indicator patches, so I'd recommend to postpone it
<Riddell> seb128: it's had testing by Kubuntu users, but if there's problems on the Gnome side we can take it out
<Riddell> what's the issues?
<seb128> sec, I'm asking agateau to come there
<seb128> hey agateau
<seb128> agateau, can you explain how the kmail change is buggy right now?
<seb128> agateau, just trying to understand where we stand
<agateau> seb128: sure
<agateau> when running on gnome,
<agateau> there is no way to minimize/restore kmail from the indicator
<agateau> on kde this is done with left click
<agateau> and menu with right click
<agateau> but there is no left/right click on gnome
<agateau> additionally, one of the menu items is not filled properly
<agateau> (I suspect a libdbusmenu bug)
<agateau> it is supposed to list all checkable email accounts
<agateau> but remains empty on gnome
<seb128> without the change all that work on GNOME?
<agateau> seb128: that's it
<seb128> using the notification area?
<agateau> yes
<seb128> Riddell, ^ your call I guess as pitti said
<Riddell> agateau: sounds like we should remove it then, unless you're terribly keen to fix it up last thing on a friday afternoon
<seb128> Riddell, I'm just surprise that the port landed so late in lucid, we stopped migrating apps week ago in Ubuntu I though Kubuntu freezes were similar
<seb128> Riddell, ted is busy with 2 bugs to fix on the GNOME side for lucid and they sprint next week I think
<agateau> Riddell: I think we should remove it as well
<seb128> Riddell, I doubt he will look at those new issues
<agateau> seb128: the minimize/restore issue does not concern ted anyway
<pitti> asac: n-l-2d still crashes in kvm on current daily :(
<Riddell> seb128: the patch has been around for a while but for whatever reason was never applied to the package, probably my failure
<seb128> agateau, the accounts not being listed do though
<agateau> seb128: yes
<seb128> Riddell, ok, your call but I would +1 to postpone to next cycle now if it has issues I think
<seb128> Riddell, agateau: thanks
<Riddell> seb128: this highlights our cross desktop QA as being poor though, I always test on KDE but not gnome and I suspect kenvandine is similar (e.g. when I tested ubuntu one music shop it had lots of non-gnome specific issues that should have been obvious)
<kenvandine> Riddell, indeed
<Riddell> something to look at during UDS I wonder
<kenvandine> same thing happened when they initially release ubuntuone-client
<kenvandine> completely busted on kde
<seb128> Riddell, no doubt we could do better there
<seb128> Riddell, something to raise with the qa team probably too
<seb128> Riddell, see if they can help us doing some cross desktop testing coverage
<seb128> + trying to have team member to do some too
<seb128> though everybody tends to be busy and I can see that we will not always have time to test everything on both desktops
<asac> pitti: how are you trying to launch it?
<pitti> asac: just boot current netbook in kvm
 * asac hasnt run it on kvm
<pitti> I can probably run it on real iron and kill n-l and manually run n-l-2d somehow, I figure
<asac> pitti: how to you force the fallback?
<asac> pitti: you need to get rid for 3d somehow ... then it should auto start
<mvo> glatzor: btw, getting session installer for 10.10 would rock, maybe we can get help with that somehow?
<pitti> asac: or that; chmod 0 the binary and logout and back in, that should work indeed
<asac> oh. would be interesteing if the fallback is implemented robust enough for that.
<asac> didrocks: ?
<pitti> kenvandine: did you see dpm's followup on the string freeze? can we reupload without the string change, to get the RC bugs fixed?
<pitti> kenvandine: then this can go in and get tested over the weekend, and we deal with the string change later on/in maverick
<didrocks> asac: it detect if we use "software rendered" in glx
<didrocks> asac: nothing to enforce fallback, as you have the 2D session
<asac> didrocks: right. but can we just chmod 0 the binary instead?
<asac> (like pitti suggested above)
<pitti> well, then one could chmod 0 the glx extension binary and restart the session :)
<didrocks> asac: no, it's in the n-l binary that the switch is done
<asac> right. thanks for confirming
<asac> heh
<kenvandine> pitti, they are discussing it
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, do you know what is the wikipage which has the list if source which don't use language packs in ubuntu?
<dpm> seb128, actually, I was updating it today :) -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> no worries, it's linked from the main release schedule page
<seb128> dpm, checking what I need to upload with translation exports
<dpm> seb128, ah, cool. Note that we've tried to make an exhaustive list, which has become quite long. If it's not possible to export everything, feel free to do only what you think it's most visible. I tried to order the table by priority earlier on, but I got caught with something else
<seb128> dpm, are the .policy visible somewhere?
<dpm> seb128, the one I know of to be very visible is the one from aptdaemon, which is shown every time you want to install a new package. I'm not sure about the other ones, but I seem to remember I've seen the odd one or two
<seb128> dpm, ok, I guess there are displayed in the polkit dialog which ask your password to do something
<dpm> yeah, I guess so as well
<seb128> dpm, I'm doing xdg-user-dirs and yelp to start with now
<dpm> seb128, ah, cool, yeah, the yelp one is also one of the very visible ones
<dpm> pitti, kenvandine, I've just been talking to Chipaca about the ubuntuone-client string freeze break. I've recommended him what I was mentioning in the bug: separate the bug fixes from the string changes and upload. He was very keen on the string changes, so I'll ask translators what they think, to see if it would be possible to do a subsequent upload with the string changes, but I've already warn him that translators will most probably say no (my gut
<dpm> feeling)
<pitti> dpm: with a separate upload we could at least accept and test the RC bug fixes without further contention
<pitti> otherwise we risk not having fixes for those as well in final
<dpm> yeah
 * pitti needs to run now, have a nice weekend everyone!
<Nafai> later pitti
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you too!
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end pitti
<kenvandine> dpm, thx
<dpm> no worries
<dpm> pitti, enjoy the weekend!
<rickspencer3> seb128, so is it okay if I send out that schedule to canonical-desktop-team, and ask folks to get their blueprints in by Tuesday?
<rickspencer3> too late
 * rickspencer3 evil laugh
<seb128> re
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh please don't ;-)
<rickspencer3> mwuhahhaha
<seb128> rickspencer3, jk, thanks for sending the note about it ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, the problem is now *I* have to register *my* blueprints :/
<rickspencer3> seb128, also, I noted there that I won't be around next Tuesday
<rickspencer3> so the meeting will be yours
<kenvandine> seb128, if i am reverting a string change in an upload that is sitting in the unapproved queue, can i reuse the same version number?
<kenvandine> like get them to reject it and upload again?
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh? traveling to lucid sprint?
<seb128> kenvandine, you can use the same version just slangasek know to accept the newest upload
<didrocks> rickspencer3: oh no, please, save us! ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, thought so, thx!
 * didrocks thinks that after this joke, I'll have probably to change my room at UDS :-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, no, I am going to portland to meet with a partner
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> no lucid sprint or you are not joining or it's later?
<Nafai> lunching
 * kenvandine is going to need to review his procmail rules... somehow rickspencer3's email ended up in my launchpad folder
<jcastro> kenvandine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek I've penciled you in for a session, lmk if this works for you.
<kenvandine> jcastro, ok
<jcastro> rickspencer3, also your desktop Q+A is scheduled, lmk if that works for you
 * rickspencer3 looks
<jcastro> also we have a few slots left open so if anyone wants to do any sessions for people lmk
<jcastro> we can always add more slots!
<jcastro> We're looking to do a Inkscape tutorial this time!
<nigelb> lmk?
<rickspencer3> jcastro, sure, I'll be at the design sprint then
<rickspencer3> but it's in the evening, so should work well
<rickspencer3> jcastro, can I ask you a favor? Could you plan some questions before hand, since probably no one will be there?
<rickspencer3> I hate sitting in #ubuntu-classroom listening to crickets chirp ;)
<nigelb> rickspencer3, its the open week.  there'll be plenty of questions
<rickspencer3> we'll see ;)
<nigelb> rickspencer3, we folks will be around to ask anyway (since I want you to ask in my session :D)
<rickspencer3> nigelb, you don't have to wait for a session to ask a question
<rickspencer3> :)
<nigelb> rickspencer3, I'm only going to ask so that you dont sit in a corner and cry :P
<jcastro> rickspencer3, I'll have some nice controversial ones saved up. :D
<rickspencer3> thanks nigelb, that means a lot to me
<rickspencer3> :)
 * rickspencer3 wipes tear from corner of eye
<nigelb> hehe
 * didrocks calls it a week (again) ;)
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end everybody!
<kenvandine> you too didrocks
<rickspencer3> bye didrocks
<rickspencer3> Nafai, hey, so what's up with the BT bug?
<rickspencer3> did you get a minimal repro working?
<seb128_> didrocks, thanks, you too!
<rickspencer3> lunch -> gym
<rickspencer3> bbl
<qense> Why does the helper.py file in Quickly has 'make_window' in its __all__ dictionary?
<qense> Isn't that a bug? The only function in there is get_builder()
<JanC> I guess you mean helpers.py ?
<kenvandine> jcastro, you can mark my openweek session as committed :)
<jcastro> woo
<dobey> kenvandine: hey. we're good then? i don't see the new ubuntuone-client yet... is it just waiting for slangasek or someone to pop it through?
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> cool, thanks :)
<kenvandine> np
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, trial!
<rickspencer3> is there another way?
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> i am just collecting feedback, see what people like
<Nafai> Hey rickspencer3.  Sorry, I was traveling over to a friend's house to work for the afternoon
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> Nafai so did you work on the minimal test case, or get any more info?
<Nafai> I ended up taking a different route temporarily, finally figured out how to print out the menu structure within the BT applet, which confirmed that it is setting up what I imagine.
<Nafai> Now I'm going to work on the minimal test case and what I don't get done didrocks is going to help me with on Monday
<Nafai> He's been really helpful
<Nafai> Actually, if there are any gtk/gobject gurus around, is there an easy way (in C) to figure out what type an object was created as?
<rickspencer3> Nafai bratsche is the one of the people I think of when I think of "gtk" and "guru"
<rickspencer3> I'm sure he would talk to you about it if he's around
<rickspencer3> bbiab
<Nafai> Sure
<Nafai> rickspencer3: Is it safe to assume that you and didrocks will be registering the blueprints that I will be contributing to?
<rickspencer3> Nafai, yeah, I'll be assigning you blueprints ;)
<Nafai> sounds good
<rickspencer3> you'll be on the UNE ones and the quickly ones
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> brb, running to get food
<Nafai> back
<chrisccoulson> hey Nafai
<Nafai> Hey chrisccoulson
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-17
<chrisccoulson> when did the thresholds change between the different icon levels in indicator sound?
<chrisccoulson> they were aligned with the OSD from g-s-d at some point, but now they are not
<chrisccoulson> (ie, g-s-d shows 3 bars when the indicator shows 2)
<hernejj> Hi :) Question for a member of the desktop team: I have a few ideas to contribute for the "OneConf" idea that was mentioned in this weeks ubuntu-desktop team meeting.  The problem is that the blueprint does not seem to exist yet. Is it ok if I create it (desktop-maverick-oneconf)?
<chrisccoulson> hernejj, there is a very specific process for creating and defining the blueprints which i'm not even familiar with yet
<chrisccoulson> it would be great if you could add your ideas to a wiki page for now though
<hernejj> chrisccoulson, This is exactly the reason I asked :) Thank you! I'll add my ideas to the wiki as you suggest.
<hernejj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/BlueprintList
<hernejj> This is the page, yes?
<chrisccoulson> hernejj, thank you too :)
<chrisccoulson> hernejj, yeah, i think it's ok to add a few ideas to there
<tjaalton> meh, the current gdm is badly integrated with Xsession.d
<tjaalton> gdm/Xsession is running stuff already done in Xsession.d/*
<tjaalton> actually it never gets that far, so it doesn't matter
<qense> What's 'ubuntu_almost_fixed_height_mode' for?
<hyperair> qense: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/19/%23ubuntu-desktop.html
<qense> hyperair: thanks
<hyperair> qense: np
<hyperair> qense: google rocks ;-)
<qense> ah, google, good tip!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-18
<raof> Morning all.
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<RAOF> Good morning TheMuso.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hey there. How did the move go?
<RAOF> Pretty smoothly, I understand.  I was out at a café for most of it; Sam was overseeing :)
<RAOF> The cleaning went pretty well.  Even the oven wasn't too much of a drama.
<TheMuso> heh ok.
<RAOF> And now I'm at my brother's flat, mooching his internets.
<TheMuso> heh ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-11
<hyperair> could someone sponsor libgpod's sync please? bug #755566
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 755566 in libgpod (Ubuntu) "Sync libgpod 0.8.0-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755566
<RAOF> hyperair: Would you mind adding my less-CPU-use patch to the Banshee packages? (I can do the work, I just want your ack)
<TheMuso> hyperair: I see you don't have an FFE for that version of libgpod...
<TheMuso> ...unless its in another bug, but I thought they would have to be the same bug.
<hyperair> RAOF: i don't mind, but do get it upstream first.
<hyperair> TheMuso: it's a bugfix release. do i need a FFe for that?
<RAOF> hyperair: Done!  In master and 2.0 branch.
<hyperair> RAOF: ooh nice. gimme a commit hash to cherry-pick
<TheMuso> hyperair: Having not read the docs for a while, I am not 100% sure.
<hyperair> TheMuso: well, i don't think i need an FFe ^_^
<hyperair> TheMuso: besides, libgpod 0.7.9x versions were prerelease versions.
<RAOF> hyperair: rfb9cb9970cb0 on the stable branch.
<hyperair> 0.8.0 is the final for that series
<RAOF> hyperair: Also, rcdff2efe2575, but that's rather more cleanupy.
 * hyperair wishes RAOF would drop the r
<hyperair> now i can't double click on the hashes
<hyperair> >_>
<RAOF> cdff2efe2575 fb9cb9970cb0
<hyperair> er why do those commits have almost identical commit messages? O_o
<hyperair> oh wait, nevermind
<hyperair> dobey: !
<RAOF> DBO: You're looking for http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libX11/commit/?id=fd85aca7a616c595fc17b2520f84316a11e8906f
<DBO> RAOF, the problem is we dont *use* x in threads
<DBO> like at all...
<DBO> unless a client lib is doing it
<DBO> which I would really hope is NOT the case
<DBO> RAOF, you wanted to put this in the right channel, dont flip back :P
<DBO> RAOF, so what else could be going on
<DBO> the symptoms are identical
<DBO> its just, we dont have the thread
<DBO> RAOF, come to think of it, I think the 1.4.2 update makes things *worse*
<DBO> since neil randomly started whining today
<DBO> after he updated
<RAOF> Could you downgrade and check if it still happens?
<RAOF> That would obviously make narrowing it down easier :)
<DBO> well I am not saying 1.4.2 is the trigger
<DBO> I only just upgraded
<DBO> but it might make things worse
<RAOF> Well… if it's deadlocking, can you work out which lock it's waiting on?  gdb should be a helpful bunny here.
<DBO> how can I work that out with gdb
<DBO> keep in mind I know nothing of xcb
<DBO> I mean I guess the thing is
<DBO> i would assume locks in xcb to be re-entrant!
<RAOF> I'm not sure whether they are or not, but thats a pretty dangerous assumption ;)
<RAOF> What's your backtrace on the deadlock, by the way?
<DBO> so thats kinda the weird thing
<DBO> I have seen deadlocks in XQueryKeymap, XGetWindowProperty, and XGrabPointer
<DBO> they all eventually end up in _XReply
<DBO> and then into _poll
<DBO> RAOF, ^^
 * RAOF isn't sure if that's actually a deadlock.
<RAOF> And is reading the relevant code.
<DBO> well
<DBO> it gets stuck in _poll
<DBO> forever
<DBO> which is somewhat annoying
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> Incidentally, I've seen something like this in DRI2WaitForMSC which I thought was a driver problem.
<DBO> XCB went full retard there too?
<RAOF> Well, compiz was blocked waiting in _poll in _XReply…
<DBO> yeah!
<DBO> thats the bug!
<DBO> its *retarded*
<RAOF> Got a quick way to reproduce?
<DBO> always takes 9 months at teh quickest
<DBO> maximize/restore windows a lot
<DBO> that gets it for some people
<DBO> you can also try spaming the super button to open/close teh dash fast
<DBO> RAOF, ^^
<DBO> gotta remember to ping the man, hes probably busy :P
<RAOF> DBO: A winner is me
<DBO> you discover the fixes?
<RAOF> No, but maximising and minimising the IRC window certainly causes the deadlock :)
<DBO> I find that less exciting than a fix
<DBO> I fixed that deadlock in trunk btw
<RAOF> Hm.  That doesn't actually *look* much like a deadlock, unless xcb needs to be *writing* to the other side of that fd in poll..
<DBO> RAOF, it *acts* like one
<RAOF> Yeah.  xcb is waiting for something to happen on the other side of the connection.
<DBO> RAOF, what exactly?
<RAOF> It's possible that the problem is something like some other reader has read that, ignored it, and X is waiting for a reply before sending anything new.
<DBO> ?
<DBO> how would that be possible?
<DBO> without a second thread
<DBO> there is no chance for another reader to get in there and discard data
<RAOF> No idea.
<RAOF> Possibly xcb *itself* is accidentally discarding stuff.
<DBO> well uhhhh... fix it
<RAOF> Possibly the X server is incorrectly ignoring the client.
<DBO> it causes freezing :P
<RAOF> Right.
 * RAOF tests mesa fixes, then gets right on it.
<DBO> i dont really think you can fix this one... but if you do I will donate all my owed beers in your honor next UDS
<DBO> even if we can fix and SRU this
<DBO> RAOF? any clues?
<RAOF> DBO: Sorry, there.  IRC bouncer flaming destruction and a mesa build / test cycle happened.
<DBO> RAOF, so
<DBO> any clues?
<DBO> because you know
<DBO> I assume you have simply dropped everything to work on this
<DBO> thats really the best possible outcome for me
<RAOF> Well, will “shortly to drop everything to work on this” suffice?  There's a beta 2 freeze pending that I want to be sure I've got everything uploaded before :)
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Howdie pitti.
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey RAOF, hey TheMuso, how are you?
<pitti> RAOF: sorry for pushing, but do you think we can get in mono by the freeze?
<TheMuso> Well thanks.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Are ou working on yelp 3.0.1 at all?
<TheMuso> you
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, was going to
<TheMuso> Ok thanks.
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, did you look at the freedesktop sound theme package I asked you about?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I remember replying to a bug about a missing sound with a question
<pitti> it's been a while
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok thanks, I'll dig around.  I must have missed the email
<RAOF> pitti: By beta 2 freeze?  I thought it wasn't a priority for b2?
<pitti> RAOF: right, not a blocker, just a question :) (the earlier, the better)
<pitti> robert_ancell: AFAIR the options were to add the missing sound to ubuntu-sound or to seed the entire fdo theme?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, with the latter being the easiest
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: pretty well, thanks! great work on your Sunday shift!
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - although, i didn't quite get everything finished that i wanted to. i wanted to try and fix bug 749450 for b2, but i still haven't figured out what's going on
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 749450 in Global menubar extension "Problem with bookmark menu in Firefox 4 : changes in bookmarks do not appear in menu before restarting FF" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749450
<zyga> morning :-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, there's still time post-b2
<RAOF> hyperair: Oh, are you planning to upload banshee before the freeze?  AKA: please upload banshee :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks. i'll try and figure that one out today anyway. would be nice to get fixed as the bookmarks manager is the only way of editing bookmarks now (as we can't drag menuitems around in the appmenu)
<hyperair> RAOF: i need to wait for gio# and libgpod.
<chrisccoulson> so i should make sure that works properly ;)
<hyperair> RAOF: gio# has been synced, but not libgpod.
<hyperair> pitti: would you be kind enough to sponsor the libgpod sync? =)
<pitti> hyperair: already picked it up from scrollback, will get to it soon
<hyperair> pitti: ah, alright, thanks.
<Sweetshark> morning all!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, how are you? had a nice weekend?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, had some nice BBQ at friends who have cats and a ~1 year old kid. Its great to be there for an evening as I like cats (but am allergic to them, so I cant stay with them to long). With kids its the same: its cool to play with them, esp. if you do not have to do all the work ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: heh, I know the feeling when visiting my niece and nephew :)
<pitti> we had our first BBQ this year as well
<pitti> got pretty cold later on, but the fire helped :)
<TheMuso> On the other side of the globe, we had a weekend of pleasant warm Sydney days, likely our last really warm weather till next pring.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> TheMuso: finally we can steal some sun from you :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va? had a nice weekend?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, excellent one, thanks! Some walks in the forest with a fantastic weather :)
<didrocks> and you?
<pitti> didrocks: sounds great! we went for some kiting (was pretty strong wind here), had our first BBQ, and also went downtown for some urgent shopping
<pitti> and the usual pre-freeze Sunday afternoon shift :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, btw
<pitti> didrocks: I did a commit to unity-place-{apps,files}, so please pull before today's upload
<pitti> didrocks: or won't they be uploaded, and I should just do it now?
<TheMuso> pitti: Yeah I am ready for cooler weather, although I do like this time of year, days are warm enough, but nights are cool enough to enjoy being rugged up in bed.
<didrocks> pitti: they won't be places uploads, just compiz/nux/unity
<pitti> didrocks: ok, I'll upload them then; they just drop the libzeitgeist-gio recommends
<didrocks> pitti: oh? why? /me checks
<pitti> didrocks: libzeitgeist-gio doesn't exist any more
<didrocks> oh right, we put that in libgz a while ago when syncing back, hum, should have spotted that, sorry
<pitti> didrocks: no problem at all
<pitti> I just did some NBS cleanup last night
<micahg_> is compiz supposed to be eating up one of my cores?
<RAOF> micahg_: Yeah.  It's trying to keep you warm!
<DBO> micahg_, get a trace, see whats doing it
 * TheMuso is around for a while, so am happy to help with upload sponsoring to get things prior to the freeze.
<TheMuso> Get things in.
<Laney> a no-change rebuild of banshee would be good, to pick up the new gio-sharp which fixes a nasty leak
<TheMuso> I believe there are other banshee bits in the works as well.
<micahg_> DBO: will have to do in the morning, need to get pidgin up before the freeze
<pitti> Laney: I can do that now, unless TheMuso knows about other urgent stuff for banshee?
<TheMuso> pitti, RAOF and hyperair were talking about it earlier.
<TheMuso> I think RAOF had some CPU related fixed, and hyperair was planning an upload once libgpod was synced etc.
<pitti> Laney: would that actually work right now, since the publisher is broken?
<TheMuso> s/fixed/fixes/
<hyperair> Laney: wait a while. raof wants some patch in.
<RAOF> hyperair: And you've got the package ready to upload, right?
<hyperair> nope
<Laney> well, if it happens before the freeze
<hyperair> i'm kinda at work at the moment
<Laney> otherwise we can just merge -2 later
<pitti> RAOF, Laney: I suggest to explicitly build-dep against the new gio-sharp to ensure that it'll depwait until the mirroring problem is fixed
<hyperair> when is the freeze?
<Laney> today sometime
<pitti> 0900 UTC
<hyperair> bleh
<hyperair> 5pm here huh
<RAOF> 7pm here.
<hyperair> i thought i had more time. >_>
<RAOF> Heh.  So, you'd like me to prepare that package then :)
<hyperair> yes please
<RAOF> Laney: What's the gio-sharp version with the fix, so I can appropriately version the build-depends?
<Laney> 2.22.3-1
<Laney> it's not strictly necessary, which is I guess why it wasn't added
<Laney> (and it was uploaded/built yesterday so I guess you'll get it anyway)
 * Laney swooshes off to work
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<Sweetshark> Does anybody know were the annoying completion behaviour of our bash cames from? typing 'ls $HOME/Down<TAB>' results in 'ls \$HOME/Downloads'. That is it completes the path correctly, but escapes the variable-dollar fubaring all further completions and the path itself, which is really annoying ....
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, happens even without bash-completion, so it's bash itself
<Sweetshark> pitti: Hmmm, then I must dig out a bashrc that prevents that. I gotta have that somewhere ...
<xclaesse> How can I revert to usable scrollbars in ubuntu natty? I asked already and someone said to have LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 in ~/.xprofile but that does not seems to work
<pitti> xclaesse: remove the liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0 package?
<njpatel> pitti, jason fixed the resize bug with the edge reveal :)
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> DBO: ^ *hug*
<DBO> :)
<njpatel> pitti, also, got a +1 from design about the implementation so a few more translation fixes and we're good to go I think
<DBO> which si good
<DBO> because my sanity is fading
<DBO> fast
<njpatel> of what little was left
<DBO> haha
<njpatel> :)
 * pitti giggles about http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/new-options/revision/1104
<pitti> I was indeed complaining about that one :)
<njpatel> pitti, UnJason'ing strings? :)
<xclaesse> pitti, ah cool, I though that would remove ubuntu-desktop too because of deps, but that seems recommended and not depend.
<xclaesse> great
<pitti> xclaesse: right
<pitti> these things are another sore spot right now, as they are so horribly inconsistent
<xclaesse> and since it is a gtk module as I understand, I wish ubuntu good luck to patch OOo, firefox, etc
<xclaesse> as if there were not already enough work to patch them for the macos menu
<pitti> *sigh* indeed
<chrisccoulson> well, firefox is no bother, seeing as the appmenu work will land upstream
<chrisccoulson> and they've already expressed interest in the scrollbar work too
<xclaesse> chrisccoulson, for firefox mobile, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is there any chance we could get bug 438868 in to -updates soon please? (i know you're already busy enough with natty work too though ;) )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 438868 in kile "Numerous applications have focus issues after emerging from a screensaver or suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<chrisccoulson> it's breaking firefox 4 quite badly and i keep getting users reporting bugs and complaining to me about it ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/writer/sw/source/filter/ww8/ww8graf.cxx#1917 <- something to giggle at (unless you have to maintain that code)
<pitti> Sweetshark: heh, nice comment
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's 6 days now, so without special arrangements it would go into -updates tomorrow
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I can move it now if you know that a lot of people tested it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it seems like a few people have tested it (and jo has been running it here for a few days too)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, bug 740126 is driving me crazy now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740126 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz hangs randomly several times per day" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740126
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: tmux is my way of keeping sane ...
<zyga> dpm, ping
<seb128> pitti, bug #740848 got some duplicates recently not a stopper but might be worth watching
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740848 in udisks (Ubuntu) "udisks-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_udev_marshal_VOID__STRING_OBJECT()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740848
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that an xorg or unity bug?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not sure where it is tbh
<didrocks> dpm: hey
<pitti> seb128: thanks, I'll have a look
<chrisccoulson> all i know is that compiz hangs frequently, and sometimes killing it after it's hung screws up X
<chrisccoulson> it normally hangs every few times i close my laptop lid, but it did it just a few minutes ago whilst i was working too
<dpm> hey didrocks :)
<chrisccoulson> it did it probably a dozen or so times yesterday ;)
<seb128> did that start recently?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's been doing it for a while. i reported it on 22nd march, but i can't remember exactly when it started
<didrocks> dpm: we are going to get few new strings in unity today (desktop files and new binary)
<didrocks> dpm: it's linked to a FFe
<didrocks> dpm: I'll subscribe you to it when I get a chance
<dpm> didrocks, thanks for the heads up
<didrocks> yw
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> does anyone know if bug 663001 is easy to fix?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663001 in libubuntuone "My Downloads page shows incorrect status for songs with some non-English characters" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663001
<dholbach> is it a matter of using unicode instead of normal strings or something? O:-)
<seb128> dholbach, you should check with the u1 guys
<seb128> rodrigo_, you want to ctrl-l on list :p
<seb128> (why people keep replying to the submitter directly on list discussions)
<rodrigo_> seb128, sorry, it's just I forget, I always reply to all on lists
<rodrigo_> seb128, will do it next time :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks ;-)
<vish> Sweetshark: hi,re: Bug 753584, I'm not sure why you attached your screenshot, i think the reporter is talking about MIME icons, i might re-color those LibO MIME icons in Humanity colors, does copyright allow that? so if you know the copyright it would be great.. i know nothing about copyrights ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 753584 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "New Libre office icons are used in the launcher but not in Nautilus / Dash search results" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753584
<vish> rodrigo_: seb128: i asked that same thing on #evolution and they said i was rude for trying to do that ;p » http://david.woodhou.se/reply-to-list.html
<vish> thats the link they dropped on me :s
<rodrigo_> vish, yes, the eternal discussion
<rodrigo_> I really prefer reply-to-all, as it makes sure the person you're replying to gets the mail, if he/she's not subscribed
<seb128> I hate having my inbox spammed with list discussions
<seb128> like reply to the list are filtered correctly
<seb128> but direct replies land in my inbox
<pitti> yeah, it breaks people's "sort into different priority boxes" filtes
<vish> rodrigo_: i just replaced the reply-to-all button with reply-to-list button, and escaped from Wrath of Seb ;)
<pitti> I usually just delete them from my personal inbox, but it always takes time to check
<seb128> right, same here
<rodrigo_> seb128, then tweak your filters (if you're using evolution), I get both replies on the correct folder
<seb128> it's also that I give an higher priority to my inbox and those get me check on what is needed to figure it's just a reply to a list discussion and that I shouldn't have stopped what I was doing for it
<rodrigo_> seb128, :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, well then you get duplicated emails
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, that's true
<seb128> I'm using server side filtering
<rodrigo_> but since so many people use reply-to-all, I think there's nothing you can do
<rodrigo_> seb128, but I'll make sure you don't get 2 copies from me, don't worry :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah
<seb128> well I can complain to people for not using properly their email client ;-)
<seb128> reply to list is made for lists :p
<rodrigo_> yeah, the eternal discussion, so you'll have to deal with both kind of users :-)
<seb128> ideally the email clients would be smart enough to delete the direct reply if it detects the same email went to a list
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, isnt' there a duplicate checker plugin in evolutioon?
 * rodrigo_ looks
<seb128> could be
<rodrigo_> not in the ubuntu package, but iirc I've seen one in the source code
<rodrigo_> checking
<rodrigo_> no, I was dreaming it seems
<rodrigo_> anyway, what I do is read mail in search folders, the "normal" folders are only for storing the mails
<rodrigo_> so I have a 'personal mail' search folder where I get only messages sent (or CCed) to me
<cjwatson> duplicate checking breaks the ability of people to explicitly alert you to a discussion happening on a list you occasionally read by CCing you; I for one value that
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, yes, me too
<seb128> cjwatson, indeed
<Sweetshark> vish: new stuff in LO is dual licensed LGPL3+/MPL, so you can use it rather freely as long as you also publish the source along anything compiled (for images, this mostly means not only passing rendered bitmaps but making the vectors images available too)
<seb128> I should stop complaining and just keep pressing delete on ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, :)
<Sweetshark> vish: as usual the IANAL warning applies ;)
<lifeless> rodrigo_: theres a duplicate checker you can run in procmail, if you want that
<rodrigo_> lifeless, I don't, it's seb128 :)
<vish> Sweetshark: so, if I am to include i should mention it in these two places http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release/view/head:/debian/copyright ; http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release/view/head:/Humanity/AUTHORS  ?
<seb128> not really in fact after thinking, I just want people to stop Cc-ing me on mailing list replies when it's an active discussion I obviously read since I'm participating in it ;-)
<cdbs> rodrigo_: Got your mail
<cdbs> rodrigo_: Nope, I am not, it appears kklimonda did it already on his ppa
<rodrigo_> cdbs, ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird has a duplicate checker addon
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop trying to sell you email client :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<micahg_> hehe
<chrisccoulson> i'm subtle aren't i? ;)
<Sweetshark> vish: please, please modify the files directly upstream at http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/artwork/tree/ooo_custom_images/human
<kklimonda> cdbs: what did I do? :)
<cdbs> kklimonda: ah, I forgot to tell you about i
<cdbs> t
<cdbs> kklimonda: I saw the newest version of Epiphany in your ppa
<vish> Sweetshark: oh, my changes has nothing to do with LibO, it would be in Humanity package, I'm talking about the MIME icons
<cdbs> kklimonda: Do you plan to put it up on the GNOME3 ppa?
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, yes, please, put it in the PPA
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, if it's ready
 * cdbs is using kklimonda's epiphany ATM, its flawless
<vish> Sweetshark: if you see comment#13 on that bug, it would be changing the icons only in humanity
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, I have a tester for the package, so what's the PPA?
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: it's ready, but I don't have the access for PPA.
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ah, let me know of a branch, and I'll push it
<vish> Sweetshark: right now, you are thinking about icons in the libreoffice-style-human package, but the OP seems to be talking about the icons for files, like the screenshot in the last comment
<Sweetshark> vish: the MIME icons are also used in the LO startcenter. I dont think we want different icons in the LO startcenter and in nautilus. So, if you "ubuntuize" the LO icons, they should be that way in both the nautilus theme as in our libreoffice themeing IMHO.
<vish> hmm..
<kklimonda> cdbs: do you use epiphany? Is it possible to make tabs shrink somehow when you open too many of them? Right now I can't open more then 7 or 8 before damn button shows up, and I can't keep track of what I have opened.
<cassidy> seb128, kenvandine: you probably want to fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-idle/+bug/757373 in natty
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 757373 in telepathy-idle (Ubuntu) "password-prompt param should be in the manager file" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> cassidy, thanks
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: I recently changed from using mutt to thunderbird for personal email, and its nice to know there is a dup check addon, and overall the experience is good anyway.
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ping
<rodrigo_> njpatel, unping, found the issue :)
<njpatel> rodrigo_, heh
<njpatel> rodrigo_, did you see my comment on the luke bug?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes, was about the branch that fixed it
<njpatel> ah, okay, it's in trunk now
<rodrigo_> njpatel, I was wondering why it would get a non-indicator object from the list
<njpatel> rodrigo_, I think it runs off the end of the list
<rodrigo_> right
<njpatel> but it doesn't make sense
<njpatel> (i Know)
<njpatel> but needed a fix
<njpatel> it was late yesterday night :)
<rodrigo_> hmm, well, g_slist_nth_data would return NULL if you pass an index out of bounds
<TheMuso> lol on the luke bug. :)(
<rodrigo_> njpatel, but yes, there's code to go to the last item if -1 is reached as index, right?
<rodrigo_> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey rodrigo_.
<TheMuso> I was actually getting a strace when I checked that bug again and found njpatel's comment.
<rodrigo_> TheMuso, could you please have a look at my comment at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/740729 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 740729 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "The indicators for gnome-control-center should be extended with icon/accessible descriptions." [Low,In progress]
<rodrigo_> TheMuso, yeah, cool that njpatel saved us some work :)
<TheMuso> rodrigo_: Oh right, that slipped off my radar, will do so.
<rodrigo_> TheMuso, thanks!
<TheMuso> np
<rodrigo_> TheMuso, ah ok, so the 3rd argument to app_indicator_set_icon_full is the accessible description then, right?
<TheMuso> rodrigo_: THink so, would have to check libappindicator's docs.
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll check
<rodrigo_> hmm, a friend of mine testing the PPA has this on his sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugnometeam/gnome3/ubuntu natty main
<rodrigo_> it seems to have the correct packages, but the url is different, so where does that come from?
<rodrigo_> the "official" url is deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu natty main
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugnometeam
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems a different team
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> ah, it's a copy of our ppa
<seb128> rodrigo_, they probably copy packages from the other ppa
<TheMuso> Duplicated effort...
<rodrigo_> yes, seems so
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntugnome
<seb128> has a description
<chrisccoulson> it's a group of people from ubuntuforums who spend all of their time whinging about unity and want to create a pure gnome version of ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> i recognize one of the names in the team
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, is he on IRC?
<chrisccoulson> it's jcastro's friend, ronacc!
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, i don't think so
<rodrigo_> ok
 * TheMuso isn't a fan of the forums.
<seb128> what they don't get is that Ubuntu will ship GNOME still
<seb128> no need of a remix
<rodrigo_> they probably could use their time to help on the official gnome3 ppa
<rodrigo_> I'll talk to jcastro later, when he wakes up
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: meh, that would actually mean that they are working as part of Ubuntu, and not fighting evil Ubuntu/Canonical overlords. ;)
<rodrigo_> ah, but they use launchpad :-)
<rodrigo_> if they want a pure non-ubuntu distro, they should use debian then :)
<kklimonda> in Debian no one would put up with their s%^& ;)
<vish> seb128: ha! i just sent a mail with that project link :D
<vish>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntugnome
<seb128> where did you send it?
<vish> -desktop , dont worrry you are not Cc'd ;p
<rodrigo_> :D
 * rodrigo_ writes a dont-CC-seb plugin for evolution :-)
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, heh, right
<rodrigo_> but if they want a pure gnome version, I guess they can get the CD and replace ubuntu stuff and create their own CD
<rodrigo_> less work, I guess
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, i'm not sure they're help would be *that* welcome tbh ;)
<chrisccoulson> they're ubuntu users who seem to hate every single change which happens
<chrisccoulson> and they seem to want a pure gnome version because they think that unity changes too much
<chrisccoulson> (which is ironic really)
<chrisccoulson> seeing as they're basing they're spin-off on gnome-shell ;)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, ok then, but we should warn users to use our PPA, not theirs
<kklimonda> in other words Gubuntu lives on! ;)
<vish> chrisccoulson: that group is perfect for what kklimonda wants to get done for the Stracciatella session ;)
<rodrigo_> :)
<chrisccoulson> vish - they would still moan, even with the stracciatella session
<chrisccoulson> they will always find a reason to whinge and moan
<vish> lol!
<seb128> they probably don't understand that gnome-panel and nautilus will still be in Ubuntu and it's fine to use those
<seb128> what we need is a way to block some ppa or display a text entry where you need to write "I know I'm going to break my system by using that ppa and I will not complain once it's done"
<vish> seb128 loves people using nautilus-elementary ! ;p
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I've nothing against people using elementary, I've against people writing elementary rather than contributing to nautilus ;-)
<vish> :)
<chrisccoulson> this is the person who seems to have the biggest list of problems with unity and spends the most amount of timing complaining about all the unity bugs he has, but he's never actually reported a single unity bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~itsmealso2/+reportedbugs
<chrisccoulson> he's one of those contributing to that ppa ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you read forums?!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - if i'm really bored at the weekend
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't recommend it, the forums are a really depressing place to go
<kklimonda> I've added "ubuntuforums.org 127.0.0.1" to my /etc/hosts some time ago.
<rodrigo_> yeah, forums are bad
<kklimonda> this way it doesn't tempt me to go there
<chrisccoulson> that's quite a good idea ;)
<seb128> well, you need to go there not to want constructive discussions ;-)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, ok, so it seems it's probably better to leave them do what they want
<rodrigo_> maybe jcastro wants to talk to them, just in case
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, yeah, probably. although tbh, i think that all they will be doing is copying packages from the PPA ;)
<chrisccoulson> (the official PPA)
<seb128> we should just communicate clearly to users to not use that ppa ;-)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, right, that's why I think the best action is to ignore that team :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, and do that
<chrisccoulson> are they copying binaries or just the source and doing a rebuild?
<seb128> that should mostly sort itself next cycle when GNOME3 lands in Ubuntu proper
<chrisccoulson> if it's the latter, then that's really annoying ;)
<seb128> they do rebuilds it seems
<chrisccoulson> we keep having users copying firefox source packages from our PPA, and eating up PPA time for no reason
<seb128> they waste buildds cycles!
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: really? ugh..
<kklimonda> and here I complain that every day at 4am all builders are munching on mozilla and chromium packages ;)
<rodrigo_> that's bad yes
<chrisccoulson> yeah. i wanted to ship translations in our firefox-stable PPA (because we are advertising it as officially supported), and my translations got stuck behind duplicated firefox builds in other PPAs
<chrisccoulson> which was really annoying
<chrisccoulson> launchpad should probably prompt someone if they try to copy sources when binaries already exist
<chrisccoulson> "do you really want to do this, and waste everyone elses time?"
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<rodrigo_> :)
<Martiini> anyone use Twitter ??
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<Sweetshark> pitti: I would like to do one final FFe update as 3.3.2-1ubuntu3 for bug 720716 and bug 740815, but I am still waiting for at least french translations. I will not merge in debian changes for that release as the changes in 3.3.2-2 seem noncritical.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 720716 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Please add unity Quicklist support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720716
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740815 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Updates to enable us to drop xulrunner from main" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740815
<pitti> Sweetshark: those both sound fine, but too late for beta-2, I'm afraid (builds too long on arm, and causes uninstallability)
<pitti> Sweetshark: if we can have the upload ready around Friday, that'd be great, though
<ogra_> pitti, friday ?
<Sweetshark> pitti: k, I'll home in on that.
<ogra_> pitti, dont we hard freeze on thu ??
<pitti> ogra_: no, it's beta-2; after that, we have another week in FF/UIF
<pitti> we do keep the freeze, yes
<pitti> but mainly to control what's going in
<ogra_> pitti, so "main release freeze" isnt final freeze ?
<pitti> ogra_: right now it's beta-2 freeze
<ogra_> yes, until thu
<ogra_> and the schedule says "main release freeze" on 14th
<ogra_> i read that as final hard freeze
<seb128> everybody is getting confused you are like the third one to ask today
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> it *is* confusing
<pitti> Archive:
<pitti> sorry
<seb128> it would desever a clarification email
<pitti> topic: Archive: Beta-2/Feature/UI freeze
<Sweetshark> <- lunch
<ogra_> or a clearer naming
<pitti> what would you propose instead of this ^ ?
<ogra_> i mean on the schedule, its not the 14th yet :)
<seb128> pitti, right, what is not clear is what happens between now and natty, when beta2 images will be out and if uploads will go in between beta2 and natty
<ogra_> the topic one is fine and clear
<seb128> right, the issue is not the current status but what happens between now and hard freeze
<pitti> I guess with "Main Release Freeze" skaet means that natty will keep being frozen until the end
<ogra_> pitti, we used to have a "hard freeze, no more uploads" entry in the schedule
<ogra_> that missing made me think that the freeze on 14th is exactly that one
<seb128> there is also no "beta2 is out, uploads accepted again until..." on the schedule
<ogra_> (and thats the reason why i complained about freezing beta in the morning btw since the next three days looked like the last soft frozen days to me)
<seb128> I will mention it to skaet when she's online
<ogra_> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i was confused about that too ;)
<kenvandine> lots of updates this morning :)
<mterry> kenvandine, hrm...  even with the new uploaded indicator-application, I still get bug 696336 which looks like a mis-free'd Application...  /me digs further
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 696336 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application-service crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcmp_ssse3()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696336
<kenvandine> mterry, :(
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, did you give https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/profile/+merge/56426 any further thought? I'm asking because I want that the trivial guest session fix in the same MP (revision 322) makes it into Natty. Maybe I should break out that detail to a separate MP?
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, I still don't get why you can't do ". .profile || true"
<seb128> GunnarHj, in fact I let it for somebody who understand the issue and has better shell clues than mine
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm not able to explain why either. ;-)  But I take it that I should move the guest session thing to a new MP then, or would it be possible to commit only that revision?
<seb128> GunnarHj, try pinging doko or kirkland since they are patch pilot today
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, will do. Thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> btw what is "gnome-classic-guest-restricted"?
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's the value the DESKTOP_SESSION var gets when a guest session is launched in a classic session.
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> good morning desktoppers
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pitti, would it be possible for someone to find out why Unity is so crashy for kees?
<pitti> apport?
<rickspencer3> I wonder if his graphics card + being 64 bit = trouble
<pitti> well, it's not really any less crashy for me
<pitti> today's upload fixes all the bugs I reported, though :)
<pitti> well, s/bugs/crashes/
<pitti> I have been on 64 bit for the last 5 years, too
<rickspencer3> pitti, kees said he was getting several crashes a day, pitti, do you and kees have the same hardware?
<sabdfl> hey folks
<pitti> rickspencer3: Intel Arrandale Video, 64 bit, ThinkPad X201 here
<pitti> hey sabdfl, how are you?
<sabdfl> just noticed we appear to be dropping pulseaudio-raop / -zeroconf
<seb128> hey rickspencer3 sabdfl
<pitti> right
<sabdfl> gut thanks pitti, you?
<sabdfl> i think that's the module that makes my apple-tv show up in pulse, is that right?
<seb128> rickspencer3, did he get some crashes in use?
<sabdfl> does it work?
<pitti> AFAIR it got added as a recommends at some point in natty, but it caused too much trouble, so it was dropped again a month or so ago
<pitti> sabdfl: I'm fine, thanks!
<seb128> rickspencer3, the one he mentioned on his email is the known "compiz crash when toggling options in ccsm"
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> it's a cool feature so hopefully it stabilizes and we can bring it back in dreamy-time
<seb128> rickspencer3, which is a bit unfortunate but that's not really an unity usage issue, ie should not happen in normal desktop use once configured
<rickspencer3> seb128:
<rickspencer3> This afternoon, compiz only crashed twice, and I was able to use Unity
<rickspencer3> for a few hours (most of the time spent filing bugs, see below). I
<rickspencer3> am still using Unity at the moment, but bug 755156 has gotten so bad,
<rickspencer3> I may have to go back to metacity soon.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 755156 in compiz (Ubuntu) "alt-tab does not always work, instead is overridden by focus-follows-mouse" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755156
<seb128> rickspencer3, the crashes he reported seemed like ccsm triggered ones
<seb128> rodrigo_, I closed a bunch of crash bugs in launchpad due to people mixing gtk2 and gtk3 programs, we should check the ppa and put conflicts where required
<seb128> bug #752746
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 752746 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in g_option_context_parse()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752746
<jcastro> rodrigo_: looking for me?
<seb128> bug #750256
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 750256 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGABRT in g_option_context_parse()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750256
<seb128> bug #738648
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 738648 in gnome-user-share (Ubuntu) "gnome-user-share crashed with SIGABRT in g_option_context_parse()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738648
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<seb128> not sure how they get gtk2 and gtk3 to mix in those
<seb128> likely nautilus-sendto or something
<seb128> hey jcastro
<seb128> jcastro, I think that was about https://launchpad.net/ubuntugnome
<davmor2> rickspencer3, seb128: I didn't think FFM was working properly in natty?  would that not be part of the issue?
<jcastro> seb128: oh right I saw this before
<seb128> jcastro, do you know why those guys just copy the gnome3 ppa rather than working directly there?
<pitti> I am also using FFM
<pitti> apart from menus being icky, it works here
<seb128> what is "ffm"?
<seb128> oh, focus follow mouse
<pitti> focus follows mouse
<seb128> no that's not officially supported by unity
<pitti> click-to-focus is not officially supported by my brain, so I'm keeping ffm :)
<ogra_> ++
<pitti> but I don't think it causes crashes
<ogra_> :)
<jcastro> seb128: I think their deal is they want to make an ISO out of it. I can send them a mail or something
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, I'd just like to make sure ... kees doesn't seem happy with the stability
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, I meant to talk with him whe he gets online
<seb128> rickspencer3, but I've the feeling that he tweaked a lot in ccsm to make compiz work for what he's doing
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, which is a bit unfortunate because ccsm tend to crash compiz still...
<rickspencer3> that is unfortunate
<jcastro> seb128: it just looks like a PPA copy to me.
<jcastro> seb128: I'll send them a note
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<rodrigo_> jcastro, hi
<didrocks> rickspencer3: FYI, loicm priority for post beta2 is this ccsm crash (has most of crashes we get is due to people changing something in ccsm)
<rodrigo_> jcastro, yes, just have a few things on my TODO for you
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ack
<rickspencer3> thanks man
<jcastro> rodrigo_: I'd love to help!
<jcastro> seb128: looks like they've been on the waiting list for the official gnome3 team for a while
<rodrigo_> jcastro, 1st, about adding some comment in the gnome3 ppa page you wrote about gnome-tweak-tool, since lots of people complain about not being able to change themes
<jcastro> seb128: I can just respond and CC you if you'd likee? They have questions about bugs and stuff
<rodrigo_> jcastro, also, about http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/ <- we should get some mention of the PPA there, can you do something?
<seb128> jcastro, we don't add random people like that they should start by contributing so we can review their work
<rodrigo_> jcastro, and the other thing is what seb128 is telling you now
<seb128> jcastro, can you Cc me and rodrigo and robert_ancell?
<jcastro> rodrigo_: the first one is an easy fix, the 2nd is I think on purpose
<rodrigo_> jcastro, oh, on purpose?
<jcastro> after seeing our instructions they probably freaked out. :)
<rodrigo_> jcastro, ah, ok
<pitti> sabdfl: hey Mark
<sabdfl> howdy
<pitti> sabdfl: can we do _something_ about the scrollbars by final?
<pitti> either remove the whitelist, or punt them? please let's not keep the current wild mix :/
<jcastro> rodrigo_: gnome-tweak-tool is in the ppa right? I can just refer to that package?
<sabdfl> pitti: if you are confident on stability, remove the whitelist with pleasure
<sabdfl> i'm using it that way without issues
<rodrigo_> jcastro, yes, it's in the PPA
<chrisccoulson> are the scrollbars on by default?
<pitti> sabdfl: well, we'll still not get them for firefox, LibO, or any other app, but it would at least be a little more consistent
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they are, they just work in almost none of the things I use ;-)
<sabdfl> we already have inconsistencies in scrollbar rendering and behaviour between toolkits
<chrisccoulson> i seemed to have missed out on that :/
<chrisccoulson> it's not even installed here :9
<chrisccoulson> :(
<seb128> sabdfl, well, with those we have inconsistency inside applications
<seb128> sabdfl, like xchat-gnome channel list and channel log don't have the same scrollbars
<sabdfl> seb128: only rarely, and in the few cases i'm aware of, we have the nice ones in the places you need them most
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's a new recommends of ubuntu-desktop, "overlay-scrollbar"
<sabdfl> i trust we'll get a lot of help filling out the gaps, but mostly that's true if the gaps are clearer
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i guess that hasn't been pulled in on my machine as i haven't dist-upgraded in a while
<sabdfl> thanks for getting it in!
<pitti> well, it was you who FFE'ed it :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, I'd say it's nautilus-sendto
<jcastro> rodrigo_: I am reading reports of it working with 10.10 as well?
<rodrigo_> seb128, for those bugs you pasted before
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> i didn't have ubuntu-desktop installed
<chrisccoulson> pitti^ ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, can we get a conflict somewhere to avoid them landing in that situation?
<rodrigo_> jcastro, what? the PPA?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I think so
 * chrisccoulson isn't going to miss out anymore
<sabdfl> pitti: i think we should drop the whitelist and use it everywhere. Cimi__ ^?
<jcastro> rodrigo_: oh I see, it's the old PPA
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds/
<jcastro> ^^^ can we delete this?
<rodrigo_> jcastro, yes, the new one only has packages for natty, and some of the deps are only in natty, so I guess it won't work
<rodrigo_> jcastro, yes, but I don't have permissions, so seb128, pitti ^^
<pitti> sabdfl: if anythign, I had actually expected to test without a whitelist, and only then restrict usage; right now we have zero data how it works for the non-whitelisted packages; but might still be better to squeeze that in, if we are going to stick with them at all IMHO
<seb128> jcastro, rodrigo_: can do
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, thanks
<pitti> rodrigo_: sorry, what?
<rodrigo_> pitti, deleting this PPA -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds/
<rodrigo_> pitti, but seb128 is doing it, so don't worry :)
<sabdfl> pitti: you're right, i initially thought we'd whitelist only for a day or two
<sabdfl> so, bombs away
<pitti> rodrigo_: done
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok thanks
<Cimi__> sabdfl: for example, synaptic has issues
<pitti> sudo apt-get install time-machine!
<sabdfl> Cimi: blacklist then
<rodrigo_> jcastro, about that ubuntugnometeam, maybe they should contact kklimonda, who wants to work on a straciatella version of gnome for O
<rodrigo_> jcastro, also, if they could remove the PPA, if it's just a copy, it's just making LP rebuild lots of packages
<jcastro> rodrigo_: I just CCed you guys with their lead person
<rodrigo_> jcastro, ah ok, thanks!
<jcastro> let's get them on board first and then ask to remove the PPA
<rodrigo_> jcastro, yes, sure, whatever is best, I don't want to make them stop working
<Sweetshark> pitti: whats your opinion on bug 756895? I feel not at all comfortable to change 160 icons three weeks after UI freeze.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 756895 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Include updated Humanity style" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756895
<seb128> kenvandine, btw reading your scrollbar apport tagging, I think "_" are not allowed in tags
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure what would happen of it tries to set one of those tags
<kenvandine> seb128, cimi just mentioned that
<kenvandine> seb128, this is why i asked for a review of that... since i didn't right the hook and have little experience with them :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, I didn't knew until now when I searched if some bugs had those tags set and launchpad sent me to the query page saying I was using an invalid tag ;-)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll upload it and beg the release team to approve it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, can you the crash bug which is fix commited in as well?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> seb128, got a link?
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/overlay-scrollbar/+bug/754717
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 754717 in ayatana-scrollbar "ccsm crashed with SIGSEGV in os_pager_draw()" [High,Fix committed]
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/overlay-scrollbar/+bug/754717
<JanC> I have a problem--compiz doesn't crash often enough anymore...
<kenvandine> JanC, that is a great problem
<JanC> yes, it is
<JanC> now I have to kill & restart it manually all the time...   :P
<kenvandine> haha
<JanC> otherwise it eats all my RAM
<JanC> compiz grew 100 MiB in the last hour
<JanC> and on average grows to about 3 GiB after a day
<Sweetshark> JanC: Would you like mine?
<JanC> Sweetshark: your what?
<hrw> hi
<Sweetshark> JanC: my compiz, it crashes still frequently. Although it also eats 800MB RAM already.
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you file a bug about the crashes?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I havent found them to be reproducable really.
<seb128> well that's fine, just click on the apport button to send the crash
<seb128> the stacktrace is often a clue
<Sweetshark> seb128: k
<pitti> Sweetshark: hmm, tempting; it does look quite a bit better indeed
<didrocks> JanC: what is your driver?
<seb128> JanC, is that with today's update?
<rodrigo_> how can I build a package without signing it?
<rodrigo_> I'm using a virtual machine, and it's complaining always about the signing, so it never generates the .deb
<rodrigo_> -us?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, that's just a warning
<rodrigo_> ah
<seb128> it doesn't stop the build and it's after building the debs
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm
<rodrigo_> seb128, I never get the .debs
<rodrigo_> oh, I guess they're in the build area
 * rodrigo_ tries building
<seb128> right
<rodrigo_> yes, there they are
<JanC> didrocks: the open source radeon driver
<didrocks> JanC: ok, dunno then. We have similar things that people are reporting on nouveau leaking, didn't see the open source radeon driver yet
<didrocks> JanC: if you can have examples of what explicitely is leaking (making a search, opening the dash… and so on), that would be great
<JanC> I'm going to upgrade & restart compiz with todays update first, then see if I can find a culprit
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: hmm, any idea why doesn't gdm 3.0 set my locales correctly?
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, no, haven't tried gdm 3 yet
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, I'll install and try it later
<seb128> didrocks, JanC: neil said earlier that the dash leaks some megs every time it's used iirc
<didrocks> seb128: it was in a search only, 100 MiB in an hour will mean a lot of search :)
<seb128> JanC, do you use search a lot? ;-)
<JanC> and I hardly ever search; I think I might have searched for an application to start once or twice in that time, nothing else
<JanC> although you still have to go in person to drop off the photos apparently   :P
<JanC> eh, wrong channel
<rodrigo_> can someone please review/merge/upload this branch -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-control-center/fix-740729/+merge/57185 ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, can do
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks
<JanC> seb128: I can confirm that the dash seems to leak a couple of MiB every time it's used (now running todays updated compiz)
<seb128> JanC, yeah, that's a "known issue", kamstrup is supposed to debug it I think if I got what njpatel was saying
<didrocks> james_w: hey, how are you?
<james_w> didrocks, good thanks, how are you?
<didrocks> james_w: I'm fine thanks. Ready for final rush which already began :)
<didrocks> james_w: some question on new bzr-builddeb, I had to rollback because each time I try to bzr bd for unity* branch (in merge-upstream mode), I got an error:
<didrocks> bzr: ERROR: Unable to determine the previous upload for --package-merge.
<didrocks> james_w: I generally bzr mu … which tag the branch "upstream-<version>" and debcommit the upload which tag the branch "<debian version>"
<james_w> didrocks, and I guess you aren't specifying --package-merge?
<didrocks> james_w: no, I'm not even aware what it does :)
<james_w> didrocks, you are using lp:bzr-builddeb or the package?
<didrocks> james_w: the latest package in natty
<james_w> didrocks, ah it looks like this has been fixed since
<kamstrup> seb128, JanC: I am on it
<didrocks> james_w: oh nice, so I should branch and set the PYTHONPATH?
<seb128> kamstrup, great ;-)
<james_w> didrocks, "bzr branch lp:bzr-builddeb /tmp/bzr-builddeb; BZR_PLUGINS_AT=builddeb@/tmp/bzr-builddeb bzr bd" I think
<didrocks> james_w: excellent! thanks :)
<didrocks> james_w: you're correct!
<james_w> woop
<didrocks> thanks again :)
<didrocks> dpm: so, I have a small gift soon for you
<didrocks> dpm: a unity pot file including unreleased (yet) translation because of bug #757663 (thanks seb128 for pointing it)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 757663 in Ubuntu Translations "should list PlacesGroup.cpp in POTFILES.in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757663
<didrocks> dpm: can I directly update the pot file? should I sent it to your over email?
<rodrigo_> ok, out for a bit, later all
<dpm> hi didrocks, what do you mean directly update the file? You mean upload it to LP? Yeah, if you've got permission on the project you can upload it manually without having to wait for a package upload
<didrocks> dpm: hum, is it directly again the project? no magical launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<didrocks> against*
<didrocks> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/unity
<dpm> didrocks, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/+upload (if you can put it in a tarball with po/unity.pot it will make things easier)
<didrocks> dpm: done!
<dpm> didrocks, great, thanks!
<didrocks> dpm: I'm added the translator task
<didrocks> adding*
<didrocks> ok, you did :)
<didrocks> nice!
<dpm> didrocks, I didn't, someone else must have done :-)
<didrocks> ahah :-)
<kklimonda> huh, anyone else is having problems with Evolution not getting all email from GMail through IMAP? I've just discovered two days worth of mails in the gmail that never got to my computer..
<pitti> Taekwondo time, back in some 3.5 hours
<JanC> \o/  compiz memory usage/leakage seems to be a lot better with todays compiz upload (except for the couple of MiB leaked by the dash it seems to behave now)
<JanC> kklimonda: I heard somebody complain about problems using Gmail IMAP with Thunderbird yesterday, not sure if that is related though
<dobey> hyperair: just replied to your e-mail
<mterry> tedg_, filed a couple more potential crash fixers in indicator-application
<tedg_> mterry, Woot!  Crashers!  :-)
<tedg_> Cool, I'll take a look at them.
<chrisccoulson> nice, another firefox menu bug fixed \o/ (bug 749450)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 749450 in Ubuntu Natty "Problem with bookmark menu in Firefox 4 : changes in bookmarks do not appear in menu before restarting FF" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749450
<mterry> chrisccoulson, nice  :)
<chrisccoulson> tedg_, this 5 second delay in indicator-appmenu has been causing me some issues by the way ;)
<tedg_> chrisccoulson, 5 second delay?
<chrisccoulson> tedg_ - isn't there a 5 second delay before you destroy menus after the window closes now?
<chrisccoulson> to work around another bug?
<tedg_> chrisccoulson, Oh, yes.  Why is that an issue?
<chrisccoulson> tedg_ - extension restart in firefox. if it takes less than 5 seconds to restart, the menus are broken if firefox happens to get the same XID on the new window ;)
<chrisccoulson> (which is nearly every time)
<chrisccoulson> i've hit it quite a few times today already (i've had to do a lot of restarts)
<tedg_> chrisccoulson, Hmm, I thought I have it set up so that if you reregister under the same XID it'll delete the old ones for that case.
<tedg_> chrisccoulson, That must not be working.
<mterry> tremolux, heyo.  got a sec for a software-center issue?
<chrisccoulson> tedg_ - hmmm, perhaps i've hit another issue :/
<chrisccoulson> i'll check again. it's entirely possible that i could have broken something else whilst hacking on my extension ;)
<tedg_> chrisccoulson, Okay, check.  I believe it'll print out a message when it destroys the menus.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<tedg_> chrisccoulson, So if you run the unity-panel-service on the console it'll show you that.
<tedg_> chrisccoulson, But if it's a broken thing, it'll probably break in lots of places so I'd be a bit worried :-)
<tedg_> FYI, the 5 second delay was to fix another issue that was with Firefox ;-)
<chrisccoulson> tedg_ - don't panic just yet then, it's possible i broke something here whilst i was fixing that other bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> the bug you're working around didn't just affect firefox though ;)
<chrisccoulson> people only reported it against firefox because it seems to be the only application that people use :P
<chrisccoulson> :)
<tremolux> mterry: sure, what's up?
<tremolux> mterry: p.s. hey!
<mterry> tremolux, I ran into bug 746589 which became bug 746625 and now I'm not sure how to proceed.  But figured you software center peeps might want to know about the issue too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 746589 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Permission denied SystemError when launching" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746589
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 746625 in apt (Ubuntu) "SystemError: E:Opening /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.<something>list - ifstream::ifstream (13: Permission denied)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746625
<mterry> tremolux, hi!  :)
<tremolux> mterry: yeah, hmm, gonna have to think about this a little bit
<tremolux> mterry: thanks for the head's up
<kklimonda> JanC: hmm, I'll see if it works with TB.. :/
<kklimonda> no, works fine with Thunderbird so it looks like some problem with Evolution..
<pitti> re
<seb128> wb pitti
<rickspencer3> didrocks, hey, still around at all?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, I'm here :)
<rickspencer3> kees hit bug #740897 last week
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740897 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_source_unref()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740897
<didrocks> rickspencer3: right, we already discussed it
<rickspencer3> I'm wondering if it should be milestoned
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok
<rickspencer3> nm
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it's the same issue that the ccsm crash we are planning to fix this week
<didrocks> rickspencer3: so, in a nutshell, if the ccsm issue is fixed (no crash when you add/remove a plugin in it), it will be fixed
<didrocks> and this one is prio #1 for next release
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I see, is it essentially a dupe?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: well, it's the same crash, happening in a different context.
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> didrocks, seems kamstrup fixes the dee issue, it could be worth getting in the upload queue?
<kees> didrocks: you think 755146 (master: 740897 SIGSEGV in g_source_unref) is really a dup of 755167 (master: 685552 ccsm-induced crashes)? they look like extremely different crashes to me.
<didrocks> seb128: where did you see the commit? it's not in trunk
<didrocks> kees: I don't tell it's the same issue, I'm telling, it's another way to trigger it. We can be sure that all sources are well disconnected once we know that disabling the plugin in ccsm really disconnects all signals as expected
<seb128> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/dee/commit-transaction-leaks/+merge/57219
<seb128> didrocks, sorry I was just reading email, let's wait for review
<kees> didrocks: not sure I follow, but okidoky :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I prefer relying on njpatel's review, it's not only gvariant fixes
<didrocks> kees: basically, I'll tell you when you should not see this crash anymore (hopefully Thursday after post-beta2 upload), if you still get it, warn us :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, didrocks: just FYI i've been playing with that dee branch, and it is working well... but definately wait for njpatel to review it :)
<kees> didrocks: cool. so far, I've only ever seen the launcher clicking crash once. I can't reproduce that one. ccsm I've seen other people reproduce but I haven't tried it myself, and since this mornign, I disabled FFM and nothing has misbehaved yet. :)
<didrocks> kees: yeah, let's do the dee professional :)
<didrocks> kees: I can ensure you that if you try to enable/disable a plugin, you have approximately 100% of chances to get a crash :-)
<kees> didrocks: hehe
<rickspencer3> didrocks, is FFM going to be crashy for 11.04?
 * rickspencer3 needs it boilded down to manager speak
<didrocks> rickspencer3: not sure, kees is the first one reporting it to be crashy. It's not supported (as the global menu worflow isn't compatible) for sure.
<didrocks> not sure if pitti still uses it
<seb128> rickspencer3, ffm is not crashy
<rickspencer3> well, you could disable global menu, and then use it
<seb128> several people here use it
<rickspencer3> seb128,  says "no"
<rickspencer3> seb128, do those folks disable the global menu?
<seb128> rickspencer3, you don't need to turn those off, the pitti way is to open the menus with the keyboard ;-)
<seb128> no
<didrocks> kees is the only one I know reporting particular crashes with ffm
<seb128> did kees do and how?
<kees> well, I should clarify, all my crashes happened with using FFM, but all my misbehaviors are linked to FFM, and are unfixed (alt-tab "misses", fullscreen unhiding, etc)
<seb128> rickspencer3, you can keyboard navigate the menu if you use ffm
<rickspencer3> seb128, I've read a few places that people disable the global menu for ffm
<seb128> kees, "not" you mean?
<kees> so, "FFM not supported" is valid for "alt-tab doesn't work with FFM" and "dock doesn't work with fullscreen apps with FFM" etc
<kees> seb128: my email from friday was entirely using FFM
<seb128> alt-tab should work with ffm for sure
<kees> seb128: since then, I disabled FFM and have had no crashes or misbehaviors
<kees> seb128: it does not. see my email.
<kees> (and my videso)
<kees> *videos
<seb128> well pitti didn't complain about this one
<seb128> so it's not for all ffm users
<kees> that's certainly good to hear! :)
<seb128> he only complained that he can't access the menus since they change when the screen is crossed
<seb128> so he open those with the keyboard now
<seb128> rickspencer3, are you concerned about ffm users?
<rickspencer3> seb128, well ...
<seb128> kees, would you be any happier if we forced ffm off in unity sessions?
<kees> is there any reason that the "Resize Info" module isn't enabled by default?
<rickspencer3> if ffm is crashy, it suggests to my dim manager brain that there are un-addressed stability issues in Unity
<seb128> kees, it never was
<rickspencer3> oth, if it's ffm workflow is not well designed for, then I am not concerned for 11.04, but I think we should consider it for 11.10
<mvo> I use FFM (with auto-raise) here too and its not crashing on intel, its crashing a lot for me on nvidia with nouveau though (not sure how helpfuly that is)
<kees> seb128: I would remain unhappy that FFM was not usable, but if it works for other people, then leave it as it. but I've heard repeatedly "FFM is not supported in Unity", so it seems that should be enforced maybe?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: we already discussed about that with mpt, but seems that a second ping will be necessary :)
<kees> seb128: "it never was" -- maybe for compiz, but from metacity, it's a regression. but again, it's just me.
<rickspencer3> mvo, and it doesn't crash on your nvidiea machine if you aren't running ffm?
<seb128> kees, well it's not new for compiz it's how we set it up for years
<didrocks> mvo: nouveau is known for memleaks and crashy
<seb128> kees, it's what default Ubuntu with GNOME,compiz had
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so what should mvo use for his nvidia hardware?
<mvo> rickspencer3: no, sorry. I mean, on nvidia with nouveau its crashy because of nouveau, its impressive that works, but its not very stable unfortunately
<seb128> kees, but not sure off hand, I guess those numbers are not useful to most people and clutter the ui ... so design decision
<rickspencer3> classic with metaciy?
<mvo> I have a cheap nvidia 8300 (or 8400?)
<kees> seb128: okay
<rickspencer3> mvo, ic
<didrocks> rickspencer3: nvidia driver, if not supported first :)
<didrocks> mvo: not supported by the nvidia binary driver?
<kees> mvo: so you don't see what happens to me with ffm and alt-tab in 755156 ?  (I have a video of the misbehavior)
<mvo> didrocks: I don't know, I guess
<mvo> didrocks: but its … proprietary
<mvo> kees: let me check, I had some focus issues, glitches mostly
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, nouveau isn't good enough right now unfortunately :/ we pick a choice of what to test
<mvo> didrocks: its impressive how much works with it really, but I guess for final we need to blacklist it (at leat my card)
<kees> mvo: I got into situations where alt-tab didn't work (it would bring my selected window up briefly and then immediately refocus to the window my mouse was over)
<kees> mvo: but not always.
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, would be nice to ensure what starts or not with nouveau & 3d
<mvo> kees: I have seen focus issues too, but I can not say for sure if its the same or not, I don't use alt-tab that much, auto-raise is my alt-tab :)
<kees> mvo: ah, I heavily use alt-tab. so much, in fact, that this change away from FFM hasn't been too terrible. I still prefer FFM, but am living okay without it.
 * mvo likes FFM
 * pitti too
<mdeslaur> apparently every single person who likes FFM works for canonical
<pitti> but apart from the slightly tricky menu behaviour it doesn't cause issues here
<seb128> but not every persone working for canonical likes ffm
<seb128> ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: no, there are quite a few sane people also, like you and me :)
<mvo> …
<seb128> I hate it, it keeps doing weird things when I don't use the mouse because I push it on the way and it always finish by focussing things I don't care about while I'm using the keyboard
<didrocks> mdeslaur: seems I'm part of the club then :-)
<seb128> "out of the way"
<seb128> like I hit it with the arm or something and it goes over some window I don't care about and focus it
<seb128> the only true way to switch is alt-tab ... and the unity launcher now ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i like FFM :(
<chrisccoulson> i've "adapted" to live without it for now though
<chrisccoulson> pitti - how do you still manage to use it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, I use it :)
<pitti> I seldomly need the menu, and if so I use alt+letter to open it
<pitti> then it stays
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. yeah, that would work
<chrisccoulson> it's a good job i added alt key support to firefox a couple of weeks ago then ;)
<pitti> :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - so, you must still see the untidy, extended menus in firefox all the time then, if you use the keyboard to access them ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how do you mean?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you get a different menu if you open it with the keyboard ;)
<chrisccoulson> try it on the bookmarks menu for example
<chrisccoulson> you get less menu items if you open it with the mouse
<chrisccoulson> actually, the history menu is the most different
<pitti> hm, in bookmarks there's one more, but I don't see which
<chrisccoulson> "Bookmark all tabs"
<pitti> ah, the back/forward entries are missing
<chrisccoulson> yep :)
<chrisccoulson> basically, it's anything that already has another way of accessing the feature in the UI
<chrisccoulson> the extra items are displayed when you access it with the keyboard though, to not break accessibility
<pitti> aah
<pitti> it's subtle enough that I never really noticed
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but as I said I hardly use it; the awesome bar does the job quite nicely
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i couldn't live without that :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: pitti: you can also use F10 under unity and then left arrow
<didrocks> (for setting the focus to the appmenu)
<pitti> didrocks: right
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> now, that doesn't work properly for firefox, because it doesn't show the hidden menu items ;)
<rickspencer3> hey RAOF I'm replying to this person on @-devel-disuss who has a natty regression in his track pat buttons
<chrisccoulson> because unity intercepts the F10, i have no way to know whether the mouse or keyboard opened the menu
<rickspencer3> what package should I tell him to $ubuntu-bug agains?
<rickspencer3> bryceh_, ^
<vish> pitti: how feasible is fixing Bug #757304 for natty itself?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 757304 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-style-human actually contains Humanity icons and needs to be renamed libreoffice-style-humanity" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757304
<vish> (the package was uploaded for natty)
<pitti> seems rather cosmetical to me---most users will never see that package name anyway?
<vish> pitti: yup, nothing that affects users, but wrong naming and if we fix for O then we will have a weird dup
<vish> dup package
<pitti> vish: we'll need a transitional, yes; but we now need that anyway, for people installing beta-1
 * didrocks waves good night
<bryceh_> rickspencer3, ubuntu-bug xorg
<rickspencer3> thought so
<bryceh_> rickspencer3, trying to keep it simple for folks, just file anything X-ish against 'xorg'.  People shouldn't have to think too hard about what package is appropriate
<bryceh_> rickspencer3, Chase has been really good about following up on input device issues.  The touch stuff brought a good bit of change in so he's been attentive to anything sounding regression-ish with input.
<pitti> good night everyone
<rickspencer3> 'night pitti
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-12
<kees> uuuhm, wtf?
<kees> 23473 kees      20   0 4096m 3.5g 5988 S    2 45.6  53:09.40 compiz
<kees> memory leak anyone? :P
<RAOF> kees: Meep!
<hallyn> maybe that explains what happens to my office laptop sometimes
<Sarvatt__> kees: what GPU?
<kees> Sarvatt__: intel
<kees> bug 751409 I assume?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 751409 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz leaks memory badly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751409
<Sarvatt__> it must only happen with a unity session
<kees> or 740258 or 721751 or 527016 or 455156 ?
<RAOF> And, of course, not any unity sessions that the X maintainers run on *their* intel systems… :/
<Sarvatt__> sarvatt   1911  0.5  0.7 133924 30920 ?        Sl   Apr06  37:33 compiz
<kees> Sarvatt__: but see, I am unlucky. :)
<kees> so, what's my best option for tracking this down?
<kees> LoL. alt-tab is doing it.
 * micahg_ is also having the runaway memory issue :)
<Sarvatt__> ah hah i dont alt-tab much
<hallyn> fasc i na ting
<psusi> when upgrading releases, if xorg.conf is modfied during the upgrade, is there supposed to be a backup of the previous version saved?
<kees> well, my leak seems to be all in compiz. I've opened bug 758248 with the valgrind logs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758248 in compiz (Ubuntu) "memory leaking in compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758248
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, was there anything particular in yelp 3.0.1 you were interested in?  It has some GtkApplication changes that will require a big patch to make work in GTK2.  I'm just thinking of cherry-picking some patches instead
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: One change was a bug fix to make sure yelp used gsettings for everything, in particular the show-cursor gsettings value. The current 3.0.0 package uses ~/.config/yelp/yelp.cfg whereas I am lead to believe 3.0.1 properly uses gsettings.
<TheMuso> i.e org.gnome.yelp show-cursor
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, that was one I was going to apply anyway
<TheMuso> ok sweet.
<TheMuso> Thats all I cared about. :)
<TheMuso> s/cared/care/
<micahg_> ooh, latest round of updates fixed compiz 100% core munching
<TheMuso> Wow the gnome-terminal tab colour has changed. I almost thought something went wrong when I opened new tabs. :)
<vish> pitti: OK, could you just comment that on the bug? (about transitional package or how it needs to be fixed)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, Why am I not getting X segfaults?  And why are they not getting picked up by apport? http://paste.ubuntu.com/592987/
<robert_ancell> I mean why am I getting ...
<RAOF> The apport code is a bit fragile, as X normally eats its segfaults.
<RAOF> I've seen that backtrace today already.
<RAOF> And it *still* looks like something that was fixed before!
<RAOF> robert_ancell: How often are you getting those?
<Sarvatt_> RAOF: yeah thats bugging me too
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Also, any obvious trigger?
<Sarvatt_> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?h=server-1.10-branch&id=0801afbd7c2c644c672b37f8463f1a0cbadebd2e
<RAOF> Sarvatt_: That's exactly the commit I was thinking of, but we've *got* that.
<Sarvatt_> yeah its causing this new crash though it looks like
<RAOF> Plausibly.
<RAOF> A decent backtrace would be nice :(
 * RAOF wonders what would happen if, instead of pussy-footing around X's SIGSEGV handler, we just got X to die nice and uncleanly.
<Sarvatt_> I'd bet a beer he was resizing a window when it happened :)
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> RAOF: hey do you reproduce bug #740126 even with the latest unity?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740126 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz hangs randomly several times per day" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740126
<TheMuso> I guess you could build a version of xorg with things dying uncleanly and ask users to install and reproduce when they get a crash...
<RAOF> didrocks: No.  DBO has taken away my nice reproducer.
<DBO> morning didrocks
<RAOF> didrocks: It's still going to be a problem, though; that just took away one particular trigger.
<didrocks> hey DBO
<RAOF> didrocks: So I stand by my 11.04 milestoning, and will continue to investimagate.
<didrocks> RAOF: DBO: ok, so targetting for next release?
<didrocks> RAOF: see my comment btw
<DBO> didrocks, unfortunately its going to be mostly in RAOF's hands
<DBO> I just dont know where else to go now
<didrocks> DBO: unfortunately for *him* :-)
<DBO> no
<DBO> for me
<DBO> he at least can do something
<DBO> maybe Im just sick and twisted
<DBO> but I'd rather be in his shoes
<didrocks> DBO: come on dude! :-)
<RAOF> DBO: You can totally check out libxcb, libx11 and xorg-server to dig down!  You're quite welcome to :)
 * RAOF goes out to pick up his wife from the rain.
<DBO> RAOF, been there, done that, failed hard, will try again
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
 * Sweetshark will be out for the next two hours or so (doctors appointment).
<pitti> Good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> tired :)
<pitti> if anyone feels like giving the current images a spin, please feel invited to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ :)
<RAOF> pitti: Bah!  There goes the mono gluezilla upload.  Sorry for the delay.
<pitti> RAOF: yay, thanks
<RAOF> Mono takes a disturbing amount of time to actually build a source package.
<RAOF> Like multiple minutes.
<seb128> hey desktop-ers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite tired, but otherwise good; how about you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> i just saw your comment on the packaging branches thread
<chrisccoulson> how do you think bzr would cope with a full source branch of firefox? ;)
<seb128> pitti, I'm fine thanks, could do with some extra sleep as well though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> (especially seeing as mozilla-central is about 300MB)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "not"? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i'll be changing any time soon ;)
<RAOF> bzr would *love* a full source branch of firefox!
<chrisccoulson> i have enough problems with bzr already (like bug 752919)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 752919 in bzr (Ubuntu) "bzr crashed with ErrorFromSmartServer in _translate_error(): Error received from smart server: ('error', "We are missing inventories for revisions: [StaticTuple('chrisccoulson@ubuntu.com-20110203185933-58z7mrqg0t5goswt',)]") (dup-of: 437003)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752919
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 437003 in Bazaar "Failure to autopack because of 'missing inventories'" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437003
<RAOF> You, however, might not.
<artnay> could someone take a look at #758508, thanks. I believe this happens with other applications as well.
<pitti> RAOF: ah, so you didn't disable the entire libmono-webbrowser0.5-cil package then?
<pitti> RAOF: does the package still actually do something useful without gluezilla?
<RAOF> pitti: It satisfies AssemblyRefs and prints a warning, far as I can tell.
<pitti> RAOF: in that case we can probably make it a suggests: instead, then you could install it from universe
<pitti> I wasn't aware that it's just a recommends:
<pitti> I had assumed it was a build dependency, but it's not indeed
<RAOF> pitti: I thought the plan was to drop xulrunner *entirely* ?
<pitti> just to universe
<chrisccoulson> yeah, for natty
<RAOF> Oh, then Suggests is a better idea.
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we can be more aggressive next cycle though ;)
<pitti> I thought that this dependency was a lot "deeper"
<RAOF> Nah.
<pitti> RAOF: ok, great; want to reupload with a suggests instead?
<pitti> RAOF: (I'll reject the current upload, then you can reuse the same version)
<RAOF> Ta.
<pitti> thanks
<rodrigo_> morning
<TheMuso> Personally, I'd feel better if launchpad also dealt with git branches, but I'd have to add that myself if it was to be considered...
<RAOF> mono source package still building...
<pitti> feed the hamsters better!
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: How long does a firefox source package take to generate?
<nperry> Hello, some odd behaviour with gdm on gnome3 stack. http://pastebin.com/pn1pRSrH When I go to login, enter password it will just hang there for a while a do nothing, only thing I can see if error message is this...
<nperry> Downgrading to 2.32.1 seems to fix it
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - to generate? not that long, although we create the source tarball from mercurial, which takes a while
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> RAOF, hi, could you add https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/757906 to your list of bugs to watch for? it has some duplicates
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 757906 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz assert failure: compiz: intel_tex_image.c:726: intelSetTexBuffer2: La declaración `!texImage->Data' no se cumple." [Medium,New]
<seb128> RAOF, I've added some redhat and upstream bug references to it
<RAOF> seb128: Certainly.  Thanks.
<seb128> debian as well
<seb128> RAOF, thanks
<seb128> nperry, the GNOME3 ppa is sort of experimental so it might have issues
<seb128> nperry, try emailing the team list with some details
<nperry> seb128: Ok, I just wanted to let some one know!
<seb128> nperry, ok thanks
<rodrigo_> nperry, yes, mail the team list
<cdbs> mvo: ping
<cdbs> mvo: Any plans to add Unity Quicklist support to update-manager?
 * cdbs has a branch with just that implemented
<mvo> cdbs: not yet, I have a look, but its past UI freeze so it will probably not make it for natty (unless I get a exception)
<cdbs> mvo: hmm, yeah
<cdbs> mvo: well, I could do the UIFe part; I got an exception for Firefox as well (and its now in Natty)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> compiz suckfest
<mvo> cdbs: I have a look at the code now
<seb128> njpatel, smspillaz|z, didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/758307 got 6 duplicates since yesterday
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 758307 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed on initial load of Java Citrix Client" [Medium,New]
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69092547/Stacktrace.txt
<cdbs> mvo: I mean I'll work on the code, will propose a merge today
<mvo> cdbs: oh, I thought you pushed the branch already
<mvo> cdbs: sorry, misread then
<cdbs> mvo: not yet
<njpatel> unity hates java?!?
<seb128> njpatel, it seems so
<didrocks> njpatel: unison isn't in java?
 * didrocks checks
<seb128> no it's not
<seb128> the duplicates have different descriptions
<didrocks> so not java related
<seb128> it's not java specific
<njpatel> looks like uninitialised variables
<seb128> one was using unison, one java, one --replace
<didrocks> njpatel: which frame makes you think that?
<didrocks> bit_gravity/c_class ?
<njpatel> didrocks, thread 1, 0 and 1, attr and xwc seem to have back values, but I need to look at the code
 * njpatel apt-get's source
 * njpatel actually upgrades first
<didrocks> right, border_width < 0 is suspicious :)
<pitti> seb128: reminder reminder reminder
<seb128> pitti, oh right! ;-)
<seb128> pitti, now that you remind me I can remind you about the reminder ;-)
<pitti> jasoncwarner, seb128: would either of you be able to run the 1630 UTC meeting today? (it overlaps with my ubuntu dev week session)
<pitti> next week we'll have our meeting at 1530 UTC, but I forgot to announce that early enough
<seb128> pitti, I can
<dpm> hey seb128, do you think someone could have a look at bug 757468 before the translation deadline? The patch seems trivial and it's a really visible string
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 757468 in Ubuntu Translations "Cancel button in the gdm login screen is not localized" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757468
<smspillaz|z> seb128: oh fun
<seb128> dpm, easier is to subscribe the sponsors so it's on the list
<pitti> hm, I could also yell really loudly about the new meeting time
<seb128> dpm, I wanted to check why we need to translate it it should be a stack button
<smspillaz|z> didrocks: sorry, your pet bug got bumped down the priority list :)
<seb128> stack -> stock
<glatzor> morning seb128 pitti  and mvo
<seb128> hey glatzor, how are you?
<didrocks> smspillaz|z: my pet bug?
<smspillaz|z> didrocks: the grid issue :)
<didrocks> smspillaz|z: it shouldn't be critical compared the rest anyway
<glatzor> seb128, fine. and yourself?
<glatzor> will be back in a minute
<dpm> seb128, sure, what's the sponsors lp id? (yeah, I don't understand why it's not a stock button, either)
<seb128> dpm, "ubuntu-sponsors"
<smspillaz|z> didrocks: indeed.
<seb128> dpm, or try pinging ev he's patch pilot today
<smspillaz|z> seb128: FYI, java is notorious for being incredibly bad to window managers
<didrocks> smspillaz|z: it's not a java issue, see the following
<seb128> smspillaz|z, right, that one doesn't seem java specific though from reading the duplicates
<smspillaz|z> seb128: right, though it probably does something stupid which we don't expect
<seb128> smspillaz|z, 2 of the duplicates used unison
<dpm> seb128, ok, thanks :-)
<smspillaz|z> seb128: I know :)
<smspillaz|z> njpatel: didrocks: FYI also, border_width = -1073423582 is actually a perfectly legit situation
<smspillaz|z> since there is also passed a value mask to say which values changed
<smspillaz|z> so you can leave the other ones as garbage
<rodrigo_> nperry, oh, it was gnome-session 2.32 making gdm fail?
<smspillaz|z> seb128: so someone got it using unison-gtk hm ?
<smspillaz|z> or wine ?
<seb128> smspillaz|z, it's what is written in the duplicates description
<mvo> hey glatzor, welcome back
<mvo> glatzor: did you see my question in the mail I send? about the exitstatus of lintian?
<pitti> hey glatzor, guten Morgen!
<Sweetshark> re
<glatzor> hello pitti
<glatzor> mvo, there is already a corresponding commit in my local branch
<cdbs> mvo: The branch is here https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/update-manager/unity-quicklist/+merge/57289
<glatzor> mvo, but what to do on an exit state of 2? Throw an "unkown error"?
<cdbs> mvo: Could you kindly test it yourself? I was unable to test it, dynamic launcher quicklists suddenly stopped working for me across all applications
<mvo> glatzor: I think "do nothing", its lintians fault in this case, no need to bother the user. I mean, we don't have anything useful to tell except for "our helper can not check this deb, what now"
<glatzor> mvo, we cannot verify the minum quality of this package
<mvo> cdbs: hm, that mixes GIR with normal pygtk, as I understand it that is dangerous (pitti may correct me here). so I would prefer to wait a bit with that merge
<glatzor> mvo, could you make an upload with the recent bug fixes?
<cdbs> mvo: nice catch
<mvo> glatzor: and then a force button?
<cdbs> that's why it isn't working
<pitti> mvo, cdbs: you can mix it in general, you just can't mix gi.repository.Gtk with pygtk
<mvo> glatzor: I prepared the upload, I was waiting for a decision on the exitcode one, I would prefer to do nothing
<glatzor> mvo, ideally the bad quality package dialog should have a force button
<pitti> i. e. you can use gi.repository.GUdev with pygtk just fine
<mvo> aha, cool
<cdbs> pitti: Here I am putting a Dbusmenu into Unity.LauncherEntry
<mvo> thanks
<pitti> that should be fine
<cdbs> pitti: and then depending on the pygtk main
<glatzor> mvo, I will add this to the AptErrorDialog after natty
<mvo> glatzor: but I can distro patch that, if you prefer that
<cdbs> pitti: I am doubtful if GObject.MainLoop is required?
<mvo> glatzor: thanks!
<pitti> cdbs, mvo: well, needs testing, of course, as DBusMenu could import gtk itself?
<hrw> hi
<pitti> cdbs: for now I suggest to use gobject, not GObject; a few weeks ago the latter didn't even work
<hrw> will unity gain some kind of systray support?
<cdbs> pitti: Is this garble up leading to why my dynamic quicklists stopped working across all apps?
<pitti> hrw: it already has
<cdbs> Really mysterious
<pitti> I don't know
<hrw> pitti: what do I have to install to have it? my system does not show lastfm and psi icons
<mvo> glatzor: so I will take the current code but silence lintian on exit2, fine with you?
<glatzor> mvo, that is the current behavior
<pitti> hrw: the problem is that it only shows java, skype, and mumble right now, there's a whitelist
<glatzor> so no need for a distro patch
<cdbs> hrw: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<glatzor> mvo, see rev 627
<hrw> thx
<glatzor> pitti, are you aware of any progress to port the dbus bindings to python3 or gi?
<pitti> glatzor: dbus-glib you mean?
<pitti> glatzor: most probably not; gdbus is the new thing
<pitti> with GI
<glatzor> pitti, but gdbus is only client side?
<hrw> cdbs, pitti: but is there a way to get a list of hidden ones? or to disable white/black listing?
<pitti> glatzor: no, it's server-side as well; problem is that it only works client-side with PyGI ATM
<cdbs> hrw: AFAIK no
<pitti> hrw: it's hardcoded AFAIK
<mvo> glatzor: awsome, thanks!
<pitti> that came up on -devel@ as well
 * hrw back to xfce
<cdbs> hrw: You can see .xsession-errors, it occasionally contains messages about blocked applets
<hrw> 12 unique entries of 'traychild: rejected'
<hrw> 7 applets: psi, lastfm, evolution-alarm, weather, bt, nm, update-notifier. bt/nm are done in other way
<hrw> anyway unity has some nice ideas but will wait for 11.10/12.04 betas with next try
<hrw> http://home.haerwu.biz/~hrw/unity.png shows my current desktop
<davmor2> hey guys smittix on #ubuntu-uk just pointed out that in system settings the bluetooth icon is missing
<seb128> it's an en_GB specific issue
<davmor2> seb128: I can confirm it here on my natty box. which is en_GB I'm assuming he is too I'll double check for you
<seb128> well I just checked here
<davmor2> seb128: Yeap smittix is on en_GB too I'm just flipping over to en_US
<seb128> that's because the icon name has been translated
<seb128> someone changed b to B
<glatzor> mvo, should I still backport patches to maverick?
<pitti> that sounds like a bug in the applet itself, though (marking the icon string as translatable)
<seb128> pitti, I think it's rather a bug in our gnome-desktop gettext patch
<seb128> pitti, we had a similar case with some other app in german before
<pitti> oh, it translates Icon=?
<seb128> pitti, it doesn't filter for the keys to translate
<seb128> it just gettext any key value
<Daviey> cjwatson, Hi - do you have any more ideas with Bug #728088?  Is there anything we can do to help?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728088 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Natty) "iscsi root (amd64) with or without auth fails to boot" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728088
<seb128> Daviey, wrong channel for installer issues ;-)
<Daviey> dammit, -desktop and -devel are too close together in my irc client
<Daviey> sorry all
<davmor2> seb128: I get the same on en_US too
<seb128> davmor2, no you don't
<seb128> davmor2, how did you change your locale?
<seb128> Daviey, no worry ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: under Language Support I set everything system wide to en_US
<seb128> did you restart your session?
<davmor2> seb128: I did
<seb128> LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8 gnome-control-center doesn't have the issue there
<seb128> LANGUAGE=en_GB.UTF-8 gnome-control-center does
<mvo> glatzor: important ones are worthwhile, I think. lets talk after lunch, I gtg
<hrw> can someone make a test? on desktop1 open two windows. on desktop2 open one window. then mark on of desktop1 windows as 'show on all desktops' and try alt-tab switch from window1 to window2 on desktop1. tell does it works. then switch to desktop2 and try alt-tab to switch windows. tell does it works
<davmor2> seb128: indeed I wonder why after restarting it wasn't in en_US then :(  is there an easy way so see what language you are using?
<seb128> davmor2, "locale"
<seb128> davmor2, env | grep LANG
<davmor2> seb128: http://ubuntuone.com/p/mDb/
<chrisccoulson> i've just found my passport in the bottom of my office bin!
<chrisccoulson> my daughter obviously thought she was doing me a "favour" by tidying up ;)
<seb128> davmor2, did you open gnome-control-center from that command line?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, doesn't seem a safe place to store it ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: yet if I close system settings and do LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8 gnome-control-center then the system setting shows the bt icon
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i only found it by pure chance (it fell out of a bag)
<chrisccoulson> so, i could have been without a passport there ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is the clue that your daugher doesn't want you to travel? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> she's maybe a bit young to plan on that though
<seb128> she probably just played with it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it was jo who put it there and she's just blaming my daughter ;)
<chrisccoulson> ruby does like hiding things
<chrisccoulson> her favourite place to hide things at the moment is in one of the speakers in the lounge
<chrisccoulson> (she inserts items through the port on the front of them)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> and then we can't get them out without taking the speaker apart ;)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - thanks for fixing mono btw ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks for the conservative comments on 756895 and 757304
<JanC> akgraner just complained in #u-community-team how difficult it is to find the "Connect to Server..." functionality in natty with Unity
<JanC> it might be useful to add a *.desktop file for nautilus-connect-server, so that it's at least easy to find from the dash?
<seb128> JanC, it's in the desktop menu, i.e the menu you get in the indicator-appmenu when nothing is focussed
<seb128> i.e on empty workspace
<seb128> JanC, there is a race bug though you might need to nautilus --quit to see it, that's still tracked to be fixed for natty
<JanC> actually, it's in every nautilus menu
<seb128> right, well the desktop menu would be available in the unity-panel after login
<seb128> no need to open nautilus
<JanC> but I guess the desktop menu might be difficult to discover once you have an application open?
<seb128> could be, but it's not harder than finding nautilus-connect-server in a lens view
<JanC> adding a *.desktop file makes it possible to search for "connect to server"
<seb128> right, we are over ui and string freeze though
<JanC> I know, it risks not being translated when added this late anyway  :-(
<Sweetshark> did anyone else see bug 732412? I have it here, but it does not seem to be reproducable for all.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732412 in bamf (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Writer has no icon in Unity and is labeled "LibreOffice Small Device Format Importer"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732412
<seb128> it's that all don't have the binary that is needed to get that issue
<seb128> like I don't have it but I don't have -java installed
<seb128> or whatever the binary that confuses it is
<popey> 11:06:39 < davmor2> hey guys smittix on #ubuntu-uk just pointed out that in system settings the  bluetooth icon is missin
<popey> oops
<Sweetshark> seb128: I have libreoffice-filter-mobiledev installed, and currently still do not see the issue. Some kind of race condition? Because I just installed the package explicitly after libreoffice-writer?
<mvo> glatzor: have you seen bug #755655? its a bit odd as that function is part of the dbus interface
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 755655 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with DBusException in _medium_required(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "ProvideMedium" with signature "s" on interface "org.debian.apt.transaction" doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755655
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you restart your session since? did you tell us the other day than the writer icon was having this bug for you?
<Sweetshark> seb128: having only LO-writer installed => no issue, installing LO-filter-mobiledev => no issue, restarting session => issue, removing LO-filter-mobiledev => issue, restarting session => no issue
<seb128> k, it makes sense
<seb128> the service is starting with the session, it might not dynamically refresh on installs
<seb128> so it basically means it use the database of whatever was available when it started, which is a  small bug
<Sweetshark> seb128: should I workaround that issue in LO by not creating the second desktop-file?
<seb128> is the binary that create the issue installed by default?
<seb128> how useful is it to users? if they created a .desktop for it that's because it's meant to be ran?
<seb128> run
<Sweetshark> 1) yes, as both packages are debs of the "libreoffice" package. 2) I dont know why it is there, so I guess users wont know either. It was likely just created for the MIME-line.
<Sweetshark> after all it starts LO writer with exactly the same command as the LibreOffice Writer desktop file.
<seb128> do you plan an upload for libreoffice before natty?
<seb128> Sweetshark, so I'm still trying to talk dx into working on it but they are focussed on crashers so it might not get fixed before natty so it might make sense to workaround by dropping the .dektop until they fix it
<seb128> it's your call
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, for bug 720716. still waiting for french translations there.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 720716 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Please add unity Quicklist support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720716
<seb128> njpatel_, ^ can we get an estimation of how likely it's going to be fixed from your side before natty?
<seb128> didrocks, ^ do you have any french translator you can ping about those?
<Sweetshark> seb128: You asked me about compiz crashes. I just had one. Well, not really a crash: The desktop just froze completely (except the mouse). I did a ctrl-alt-f2/login/pkill -9 gnome-session to get my desktop back. top showed the machine was idling, the only unusual thing was a "Zeitgeist" zombie process. That one is still hanging around.
<didrocks> seb128: apart from Bruno, but you have the same contact :) I saw he was still a little active recently btw
<didrocks> looking at the bug
<njpatel_> seb128, sorry, which bug?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, he's just stepped back from handling the team it seems
<Sweetshark> njpatel_: bug 732412
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732412 in bamf (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Writer has no icon in Unity and is labeled "LibreOffice Small Device Format Importer"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732412
<njpatel_> seb128, very likely, I'll ask jason to take a look ASAP
<pitti> mvo: hm, the aptdaemon upload is quite intrusive, can we keep this for after-beta2? (I didn't see RC bugs closed in that)
<seb128> njpatel_, libreoffice matching the wrong .desktop since 2 desktops have the same command
<seiflotfy> Sweetshark, we are chaning that
<njpatel_> seb128, right, it's always and issue
<Sweetshark> seiflotfy: ok, so no need to kill one of the desktop-files? good.
<njpatel_> seb128, milestoned for this week and set to high
<didrocks> apart from a bad hack in bamf… don't really see a clean solution
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you wait a bit? usually no need to stop your session, just restart compiz
<seb128> njpatel_, thanks
<njpatel_> hopefully we can find a fix
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^ dx will fix it so no need to workaround yet
<seb128> Sweetshark, "hang" can be apport freezing compiz the time he collects the crash details
<seb128> Sweetshark, but if it's not that and it's not coming back after a minute you usually just need to go to a vt and restart compiz no need to stop your session
<Sweetshark> seb128: nah, didnt help. And a ctrl-alt-f2/ctrl-alt-f8 switch showed a black screen (with mouse).
<seb128> Sweetshark, what didn't help? stopping compiz and restarting it?
<Sweetshark> wait didnt help -- I did not try a compiz restart this time.
<mvo> pitti: sure
<mvo> pitti: how are the chances for the software-center one?
<mvo> pitti: from last night?
<seb128> Sweetshark, try next time, you wouldn't close your session this way
<pitti> mvo: I was planning to keep it for post-b2 for now, for the same reason (no RC bugs, lots of changes)
<mvo> ok, fair enough
<pitti> mvo: if you are 100% sure about them, you can talk me into accepting it, though
<pitti> mvo: but at this point these kind of uploads are opt-in for now, not opt-out
<Sweetshark> seb128: I will try, but IIRC the last time I had duplicate entries on the dash for the windows after that. Ill try next time.
<mvo> well, the current one on the CD has a known failure with submiting reviews, they will be submited, just a error is raised. plus a crash with accessibility. but its ok, the issues are not that huge and stability for b2 is key currently
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, feel free to ask on the channel when you run into those issues
<Sweetshark> seb128: I should be able now that my irssi is running in tmux ;)
<hallyn> so apport brought up this window, with no title, no text, just a nice blue ball with a white question mark in it, and is asking me to say yes or no
<seb128> hallyn, is that a kernel bug?
<hallyn> the owning pid is '/usr/bin/python /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk'
<hallyn> gotta be
<hallyn> (bc everything under /var/crash is a kernel bug)
<seb128> "known bug" I would say
<hallyn> ok - i wasn't sure how to file a bug about it :)
<seb128> well check on launchpad but I've seen those for a while on kernel bugs
<seb128> but pitti might have a better clue about it
<hallyn> right, i've seen them too, but since it's not fixed yet, and this really isn't acceptable...
<seb128> try #ubuntu-kernel maybe
<hallyn> it's even worse than apport not telling me anything about the crash it's asking me to report
<pitti> hallyn: does the window actually react?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> hallyn: and did you see this with other bugs, or just kernel ones?
<seb128> pitti, it's just that kernel bugs display you an empty dialog with yes, no buttons after asking questions
<pitti> I wonder if there's a particular quoting issue which makes the label disappear
<hallyn> that i'm not sure, bc apport doesn't tell me what sorts of bugs its filing :)
<hallyn> pitti: apport asks *me* to tell *it*.  which is fine for me, sinc ei can chekc /var/crash, but not for a user!
<pitti> hallyn: you don't ever see text in it?
<hallyn> not in this window, no
<seb128> well here on kernel issues I get a few dialogs asking if that was a one time issue, if it was specific to graphic, etc then this empty dialog
<pitti> hallyn: like, if you do "ubuntu-bug gnome-panel" you don't see text?
<seb128> pitti, it's not a frozen dialog, it's a working one but empty with yes,no button
<pitti> seb128: I fixed an instance of that a while ago, but that's new
<hallyn> pitti: i'm whining (like a girl) about two different things
<pitti> could anyone run that from a command line and see whether you get a warning or exception or so?
<hallyn> pitti: what seb128  is backing me up on is a different window which only comes up after apport has worked awhile
<pitti> I bet it's trying to HTMLize some broken text
<seb128> can't, I didn't get a kernel bug for a while
<hallyn> (doing the cmd)
<hallyn> pitti: that gave me text, as i expected
<hallyn> pitti: but, just do an sbuild,
<hallyn> pitti: get your expected aufs oopses,
<hallyn> and run apport on those
<pitti> hallyn: could you put the .crash file somewheere?
<pitti> (like a bug report, or people.canonical.com, etc.)
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/750870
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 750870 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport displays empty dialog, demands an answer" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> is an example
<hallyn> so i clicked no on the text-less box, and got 'This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed'
<hallyn> seb128: yeah that's the one :)
<pitti> seb128: thanks, set to incomplete asking for a .crash files
<hallyn> pitti: i've got 10 crashes there, i'm checking for one that reproduces
<hallyn> i'll post a .rash to that bug
<pitti> hallyn: running ubuntu-bug on that crash file ought to reproduce it
<hallyn> pitti: exactly
<hallyn> pitti: ah!  now i saw this in the terminal:
<hallyn> (apport-gtk:4501): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Error on line 14 char 10: Element 'markup' was closed, but the currently open element is 'ffffffff811842e0'
<pitti> right, I expected something like that
<pitti> but without knowing the actual text that it tries to display it's hard to imagine what line 14 is :)
<hallyn> crash posted
<pitti> hallyn: what did you answer in the initial dialogs that were still visible?
<pitti> i. e. the first one is the category
<seb128> rodrigo_, you should add something that print the pid and the name of the process for the g-s-d issue
<pitti> hallyn: ah, nevermind, got it
<seb128> pitti, when I got it I replied happened once and graphics irrc
<hallyn> pitti: 'i don't know'
<hallyn> (as i'd expect a user to do :)
<pitti> looks quite funny, though
<hallyn> in fact i don't know what the right answer is
<hallyn> it's not 'kernel config'
<pitti> why would we bother you with technical babbling, just say yes!
<hallyn> 'kernel' is not an option
<hallyn> :)
<hallyn> it's one of my two pet daily peeves on the desktop
<hallyn> the other being the popups asking for passphrases but not saying who's asking
<hallyn> (i assume it's ubuntu one)
<pitti> ah, it's the entire call trce plus a "plz submit to kerneloops.org" question
<seb128> mterry_, hey
<mterry_> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry_, how are you?
<seb128> mterry_, thanks for triaging some of the indicators bugs ;-)
<mterry_> seb128, I'm good, no problem
<seb128> mterry_, do you need bugs bounced your way or do you just want to keep cleaning a bug and picking some on the way?
<pitti> hallyn: fixed in trunk, thanks!
<mterry_> seb128, that g_strcmp0 one has a lot of duplicates, but I just can't see how it's happening
<seb128> mterry_, I've nothing specific on my list
<mterry_> seb128, I'm OK with finding them for now.  There's one thing I know needs cleaning in indicator-application
<seb128> mterry_, which one is that? is that still get duplicates from natty?
<seb128> mterry_, the one which seems getting quite some duplicates is the label ones which misses the first frame in the stacktraces
<mterry_> seb128, ah yeah, that too.  :(
<mterry_> seb128, I need reproduction steps.  These are hard to trigger
<seb128> mterry_, well the label one has no duplicate under unity
<seb128> so it might be a bug in the applet rather than in the service
<mterry_> seb128, ah right
 * mterry_ doesn't want to live in boring old classic gnome for a while  :(
<hallyn> pitti: already?  thanks!
<seb128> mterry_, lol, I was going to suggest to not bother about it for natty since it's only in the fallback session ;-)
<pitti> hallyn: yeah, was a trivial fix
<seb128> pitti is made of awesome ;-)
<pitti> it tried to display e. g. <[0xDEADBEEF]> and tried to interpret it as a HTML tag
<hallyn> pitti: i look forward to handling my new set of crashes tomorrow morning :)
<pitti> hallyn: I'm not quite sure whether these oops traces will really tell the user any more than the empty dialog :)
<pitti> so I still insist on treating this as an usability feature!!
 * mterry_ will brb, going into classic mode
<hallyn> pitti: at least a confimration that it is an apport window would be nice
<hallyn> (yes, xprop can tell me, but prolly not the user)
<hallyn> pitti: thanks again :)
<pitti> hallyn: just kidding
<pitti> I'll upload it after b2
<hallyn> great.  meanwhile, upstart is going to be removing any aufs crashes for me when i boot :)
<dobey> seb128: do you happen to have a suggestion of how we would appropriately handle dbus going completely insane, without reporting the problems?
<seb128> dobey, report a bug against dbus?
<seb128> or you mean how to get debug infos?
<seb128> not really but other people here probably know dbus better than me
<dobey> seb128: no, just wondering because you suggested handling the exception to avoid apport spam. :-/
<seb128> well apport is only report the exception if you don't catch them right?
<seb128> so just add a try: there?
<seb128> to display an error on the command line or something
<seb128> it would avoid having the apport spamming
<dobey> well the problem is that there is nothing useful we can do in the except:
<dobey> eh
<seb128> well just print a "dbus is screwed"
<seb128> it will stop apport for spamming launchpad
<dobey> when did dbus start doing this anyway? seems like a recently introduced regression in dbus, no?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, bamf crashed and now my launcher is broken
<seb128> dobey, doing what?
<dobey> seb128: cause the "Connection refused" with the session bus socket on upgrades
<seb128> dobey, is that only on upgrades? maybe mvo has a clue
<dobey> seb128: not sure exactly. it's weird since ubuntuone-launch is msotly what's seeing it, and that should only get run on log-in.
<seb128> dobey, don't bother much about apport noise, it will be turned off in the stable anyway so...
<dobey> seb128: i'm more worried that u1 doesn't work because of it
<nessita> dobey: the control panel has got that report as well
<dobey> nessita: yes, i suspect a lot of things have
<nessita> hum
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, just want to make sure people are running the correct version, since some of the comments make me wonder if that's the case really
<seb128> hey nessita
<desrt> nessita: good morning!
<seb128> dobey, nessita: those crashes could also be at session logout, like connection going under the feet of things not closed yet
<seb128> the apport collector would still catch those and display a crash dialog at next login
<nessita> seb128: hey there
<nessita> hi desrt!
<dobey> seb128: i don't think that's the case, since ubuntuone-launch only gets run on log-in, and doesn't stay running for the whole session
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so I've no clue what the issue is
 * nessita neither
<dobey> yeah, me either :(
<mvo> seb128: out default wallpaper should change on upgrades, right? from mav -> nat?
<seb128> mvo, did they make a new wallpaper for natty?
<seb128> mvo, when I tried beta2 it seemed to be still the old one, I didn't see a new one this cycle
<seb128> check with sladen I guess
<mvo> seb128: aha, that might explain it then
<kenvandine> mvo, seb128: i think we got a new wallpaper, but it is a very slight change... barely noticable
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, my eyes are not trained enough to spot the difference ;-)
<kenvandine> mine either :)
<kenvandine> i think i read it on OMG or something :-D
<kenvandine> because you know, that is where we should hear about this stuff
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> same for me, read on OMG
<didrocks> seb128: mvo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-11-04-nattys-new-default-desktop-wallpaper-revealed/
<chrisccoulson> i like the wallpaper with the narwhals on, but that's not the default is it?
<mvo> thanks didrocks
<mvo> haha, no wonder it looks the same
<didrocks> you have even an animated gif to see the difference :)
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm my defaut anyway :p
<seb128> well I'm surprised nobody complained this cycle about design being lazy and spending 5 minutes to do the new wallpaper
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, it is mine too. i really like that wallpaper :)
 * davmor2 still thinks the the desktop backgrounds have been a bit meh since hardy herons
<didrocks> seb128: look at the 173 comments :-)
<seb128> didrocks, well previous cycle they complained enough that they redid the wallpaper a bit ;-)
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, i liked the hardy wallpaper too. that was probably my previous favourite ;)
<chrisccoulson> the new narwhal background is seriously nice though
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably keep that for a few cycles ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, link?
<jcastro> just put on the community rotating bundle and you're all set!
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: which one I think there are 3 with narwhals on
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Aubergine_Sea_by_Wyatt_Kirby.jpg
<chrisccoulson> it should be on your system already
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i kind of like that one too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that one really should be the default :)
<chrisccoulson> there are some really nice wallpapers installed actually
<chrisccoulson> i only just noticed them
<chrisccoulson> the quality seems to be much higher than usual
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: oh that one agreed it's the best on a bigger screen looks a bit dark on a netbook though, but then you hardly ever see it anyway
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg, mterry: let's go with a bug fixes tarballs on thursday ok?
<kenvandine> works for me
<seb128> but try to land only selected bug fixes this week
<kenvandine> tedg, did you get your other dbusmenu branch merged?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, planning on looking over that this morning.  Took yesterday to forget everything and re-review :-)
<lool> Oy
<seb128> hello lool
<seb128> dpm, hi, do you have an uptodate wikipage tracking what packages need a rebuild with a translation export?
<dpm> seb128, otp. let me come back to you later
<seb128> dpm, ok
<lool> win 68
<lool> Ups
<seb128> lool, no you didn't win this time ;-)
<lool> hehe
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter: meeting in 3 minutes
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> hey
<zyga> hi
 * Sweetshark spots a comfortable chair and takes a seat.
<zyga> does anyone know which accessibility feature might interpret numeric keyboard insert as "right click", I seem to have the numeric keypad acting as mouse in general
<cyphermox> o/
<seb128> hey everybody
<tremolux> heyo
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-04-12
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> so pitti is busy with other things for beta2 and an IRC talk later
<seb128> I'm going to lead that one
<seb128> let's get started
<mterry> hi
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, partner updates? (I see the wiki is a bit empty :p)
<kenvandine> yeah... nothing to report
<kenvandine> which is good :)
<seb128> just for the record I aim on indicator bug fix uploads on thursday
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> so mterry and other please keep fixing crashers until then if you can ;-)
<seb128> others
<kenvandine> yes... please
<mterry> k
<seb128> does anybody has comment or questions for kenvandine?
<pitti> so nothing OMGurgent from U1 at this point?
<pitti> which needs to be squeezed in?
<pitti> good! :)
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<dpm> seb128, we've got https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline, but it hasn't really been updated since Maverick. I'm hoping that some of the policykit stuff is now dealt with rober_ancell's patch to load translations at runtime and it's not needed to export and rebuild translations. Apart from that list, we've got the FF and LO .desktop entries' translations in the wiki
<seb128> ok, that's a bit weird, I'm not used to not have things to rush at the end of the cycle
<seb128> we probably miss something ;-)
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> dpm, ok, we are in our weekly meeting now but I will get back to you after that
<seb128> didrocks, hey, unity update?
<dpm> (sorry, I hadn't realized that)
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> well, the wiki section isn't empty :)
<didrocks> we have still some goodness in trunk that will be update on Thursday right after beta2
<seb128> didrocks, indeed!
<didrocks> there is an annoying Xorg freeze, let's see how it goes with RAOF looking at it
<didrocks> and then, the "while playing with ccsm" crash is also on the priority list
<seb128> didrocks, the plan is to land selected bug fixes on thursday as well for you?
<didrocks> seb128: right
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> if anybody still has unity crashing please report the bug and give the number here
<cdbs> didrocks: hi, are we too late to get fixes in for, like, bug #740862 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740862 in unity (Ubuntu) "Please add list of running windows of an app, to its launcher icon" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740862
<didrocks> cdbs: it's not designed at all, and yeah, it's not the focus for natty
<didrocks> cdbs: better to fix bugs than adding them :)
 * pitti just filing the latest one that hit him right when the meeting started
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<dansmith> can anyone help me get unity back on its feet after a sinful venture into gnome3 land?
<seb128> dansmith, hi, try #ubuntu or wait until the meeting we are having is over which should take less than half an hour
<dansmith> classic gnome desktop works fine, but unity gives me a lot of screen corruption and *some* very large weird-looking fonts
<jcastro> dobey: is there a gconf key or a setting to check to see if the u1music store folder is enabled in banshee? Mine seems to be missing
<dansmith> seb128: oh, sorry
<seb128> jcastro, we are in a meeting try another channel or query?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> questions for didrocks or comments about unity?
<jcastro> (oh sorry)
<dobey> jcastro: it warns you on the "My Downloads" page if you go to it
<seb128> ok, seems not
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> tremolux, s-c update?
<tremolux> hey seb128
<tremolux> yep, on the wiki, just bugfixes  :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> you are on top of those?
<tremolux> yep, I think we are in good shape
<seb128> do you check crashers bug? there was a few that got taggeed needspattern on launchpad
<tremolux> yes, we do watch those
<seb128> sometimes they are not triaged but it seems they are know by the team, maybe add a comment when you cross those so other know they have been reviewed?
<tremolux> ok, yes, good idea
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<tremolux> you're welcome, thanks seb128
<seb128> is there any question about s-c?
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: I got bug 757709, FYI (twice today already)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 757709 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::Area::InitiateResizeLayout()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757709
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> looking :)
<seb128> njpatel_, ^
<pitti> tremolux: there are still some long-standing RC bugs in s-c, are these still on track, or do you need help?
<seb128> pitti, what were you doing when you got it?
<pitti> (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus#rcbugs)
<pitti> seb128: nothing in particular; typing IRC and probably switched windows
 * tremolux looking
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> tremolux: we can discuss specifics later, just wanted to check in general whether you have them on the radar
<pitti> some have > 50 dups
<tremolux> pitti: yes, indeed
<pitti> we still have some 12 RC bugs, and about a week to fix them, so it'll be an interestnig week :)
<tremolux> pitti: we are concentrating on these Xapian bugs now actually
<pitti> didrocks: do you know if the unity-2d team is working on bug 740387 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740387 in unity-2d "graphical corruption with multiple drivers and classic desktop" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740387
<pitti> I've seen the corruption in classic myself, it's quite ridiculous
<pitti> but I guess they'd kill us if we reverted the patch
<didrocks> pitti: no, you should ping Kaleo on #ayatana I guess
<pitti> didrocks: ok, will do
<pitti> seb128: sorry, back to you
<seb128> pitti, that's fine
<pitti> (just need to disappear to my PyGI classroom devweek session in a bit)
<seb128> I guess we finished the s-c topic
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> Riddell, kubuntu update?
<seb128> Riddell, hey also ;-)
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell>  * KDE SC 4.6.2 is in
<Riddell>  * no notable compile failures
<Riddell>  * plasma-desktop and mobile good for beta
<Riddell>  * http://goo.gl/HbXHe 5 bugs milestoned for beta 2, none critical
<Riddell>  * Seems like wubi isn't working too well in second stage, still investigating
<Riddell> ..
<seb128> thanks Riddell, seems kubuntu is on track
<seb128> is there any question or comment for Riddell?
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team.html seems mostly on track
<seb128> if you have remaining items please clean those
<seb128> or raise issues if you have some that need landing that didn't yet
<mvo> seb128: btw, +1 from me on the comment about packaing branches vs real branches
<mvo> on the ML
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<njpatel_> seb128, will fix
<seb128> njpatel_, thanks a lot
<seb128> pitti, ^ njpatel for you ;-)
 * pitti hugs njpatel_
<seb128> ok, so work items are on track
<seb128> remaining topic is natty bugs
<seb128> there is still a bunch of those on the list pitti pointed before
<seb128> does anybody need help on any bug assigned to him?
<seb128> pitti, did you want us to specifically go through the list during the meeting?
<pitti> no, I don't think so
<pitti> I might ask people throughout the week, but no need to block everyone here
<pitti> (and my PyGI talk starts now :) )
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, have fun ;-)
<pitti> just a general call to please re-check your +assignedbugs page
<seb128> thanks everybody, let's wrap then
<pitti> anyone interested in pygtk -> pygi porting, welcome to join
<pitti> thanks seb128
<seb128> natty and unity rock so let's keep focussed for another week and squash some extra bugs
<kenvandine> :)
<mvo> go pitti go
<mvo> the s-c databasemodifiederror one has a bunch of fixes in my branch now, just fyi, I was not able to reproduce the issue myself so I can not say for sure if fixes all possible cases
<seb128> dpm, hey, ok, thanks, I know about this page but it seemed outdated especially in regard of polkit which should be working with gettext nowadays
<dpm> seb128, let me see if I can update the page later on. As we're not sure what's going to happen with ubuntu-docs this time around (still discussing it on ubuntu-doc@), apart from the usual debian-installer + ubiquity stuff, I think the main things to take into account are the FF + LO entries (there haven't been any Evo U1 e-mail translation updates afaik)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> does shared-mime-info and xdg-user-dirs need an update?
<nessita> question: I have a branch that needs sponsorship, but not sure if I can request it due to the current freeze: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-0.9.6/+merge/57347
<seb128> we could do one I guess
<seb128> nessita, you can, I will do it for you
<seb128> nessita, it will just sit in the queue until it's fine to get it in
<nessita> seb128: awesome, thanks a lot :-)
<seb128> nessita, you're welcome
<gabgom> hello I think you must know it but the genome preferences gives an error when starts gnome and the background setting are not saved. The Ubuntu One does not work neither.
<dpm> seb128, I'd say yes, they do need an update, but let me re-check
<gabgom> If I can give you any help .....
<seb128> gabgom, what do you mean?
<dansmith> can anyone help me get unity back on its feet after a sinful venture into gnome3 land?
<dansmith> classic gnome desktop works fine, but unity gives me a lot of screen corruption and *some* very large weird-looking fonts
<dansmith> I already asked in #ubuntu+1, but nobody seemed to have any ideas
<dansmith> I did the ppa-purge and I did reinstall ubuntu-desktop, but it didn't req any additional packages (and thus made no difference)
<dansmith> the ppa came with a warning, so if I have to do something drastic to fix it (like reinstall) I will, but it seems like it should be resolvable with packages
<dansmith> I created a fresh test user to avoid any potential stale settings, but that user sees the same behavior
<seb128> do you have specific example of what doesn't work correctly?
<dansmith> sure, if I click the user menu on the top-right corner, the resulting pop-down has huge 1980's nintendo fonts and the selection bar doesn't quite line up
<dansmith> if I hover over any of the tiles in the launcher bar, their tooltips never go away
<seb128> you can try to dpkg -l | grep 3.0.0
<seb128> to spot ppa version left if you have some
<dansmith> windows don't render.. if I open a terminal, I see some new black boxes, but nothing like a window
<dansmith> sure
<seb128> or dpkg -l | grep build
<dansmith> the 3.0.0 one gives me lots of hits :)
<dansmith> should I clean those out first?
<seb128> well some are normal
<seb128> can you copy those or pastebin or something?
<dansmith> surely
<seb128> so we can tell you if we spot something wrong
<dansmith> http://pastebin.com/svvcFUu1
<seb128> the list there seems mostly ok
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep compiz
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep unity
<seb128> can you pastebin those as well?
<seb128> rodrigo_, didrocks: ^ do you have any clue what could be wrong?
 * didrocks backlogs
<dansmith> http://pastebin.com/jJhcF8EM
<rodrigo_> hmm
<seb128> dansmith, can you copy your .xsession-errors as well?
<seb128> there is nothing weird in your versions list that I can see
<didrocks> hum, nothing looking wrong
<rodrigo_> it sounds to me some screen corruption like the one I get myself when resuming or switching users in unity
<rodrigo_> dansmith, did unity work before using the gnome3 ppa?
<seb128> dansmith, did you try restarting your box in case?
<dansmith> rodrigo_: yep
<dansmith> seb128: ...restart?! :)
<dansmith> xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/6TQTbsxM
<rodrigo_> dansmith, do you have the gnome-session 3.0?
<dansmith> rodrigo_: you mean running?
<rodrigo_> dansmith, also, what does 'dpkg -l | grep 2.91' show
<rodrigo_> dansmith, installed and yes, running
<rodrigo_> there can only be 1 gnome-session package
<dansmith> rodrigo_: I created a test user post-purge and have only logged into unity with it, so I think that's clean enough, right?
<seb128> those "(Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :3." warnings are weird in your .xsession-errors
<dansmith> robbiew: the only gnome-session I see running is with --session=classic-gnome
<dansmith> oops, rodrigo_ ^
<seb128> dansmith, dpkg -l gnome-session should give you the version
<dansmith> seb128: 2.32
<dansmith> rodrigo_: the grep 2.91 shows gnome-{bluetooth,themes-standard,user-guide} and libgnome-bluetooth8
<nessita> cjwatson: hey there, is there any more info needed in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.9/+merge/55415 ?
<seb128> ok, so I don't know out an xorg or driver issue, you can still try to restart if you didn't try yet in case the video card is in a weird state
<dansmith> seb128: just so we're clear, I'm in a gnome classic session right now with effects enabled, and am just doing a switch-user to the other test user to test things
<dansmith> so I tend to think that the card (and 3d) is okay, but I can certainly try a reboot if you think it might help
<cjwatson> nessita: doesn't look like it; I was just being patch pilot for that day though
<dansmith> (although it worries me :P)
<seb128> dansmith, did you try to enable unity in ccsm for your running session?
<nessita> cjwatson: oh, right, thanks anyways :-)
<dansmith> seb128: what's ccsm?
<seb128> dansmith, well I don't spot anything wrong in your package versions or log so I don't know
<rodrigo_> dansmith, switching users gives me a similar result when using unity as you describe, so try at least restarting gdm
<seb128> dansmith, compiz-settings-manager
<seb128> dansmith, small utility to tweak the compiz config
<dansmith> oh, then maybe I should in fact do a clean boot
<seb128> yes, you should start with that
<dansmith> seb128: compiz<tab> only shows me compiz and compiz-decorator
<dansmith> okay, let me boot.. brb
<seb128> dansmith, try to restart, otherwise ccsm is not installed by default, you need to install compiz-settings-manager
<seb128> compizconfig-settings-manager
<seb128> rather
<seb128> but better to try a restart first
<dansmith> k
<dansmith> nope, same deal
<dansmith> seb128: so, is there something in ccsm I should check for?
<dansmith> I see "gnome compatibility" enabled
<seb128> dansmith, no I was just suggesting check unity on in your GNOME session
<dansmith> seb128: I'm not sure what you mean...
<dansmith> seb128: interestingly, I just started unity from within my gnome session (maybe that's what you meant) and it works just fine (but I still have the gnome task panel, of course)
<seb128> right, that's what I meant there
<seb128> it could be a video driver issue with handling 2 3d xsession
<dansmith> well, after boot, I tried going directly into unity (so 1 session) and it didn't work
<seb128> weird indeed
<dansmith> logged out and went back in as gnome classic and it worked fine
<seb128> what didn't work in unity?
<seb128> it started with the graphical issues your described before?
<dansmith> meaning, the display was all corrupted
<dansmith> yes
<seb128> didrocks, ^ did you see bugs like that before?
<dansmith> it's almost like something in the unity session isn't getting setup, but does in the gnome session
<didrocks> at boot? not known. screenshots and driver details will be needed… :/
<dansmith> maybe I should try to go back to nouveau first, just to reduce the number of moving parts
<dansmith> under maverick on my system, nouveau was unusable but maybe that's changed..
<dansmith> unity works under nouveau 3d, but isn't usable for me for the same reason that nouveau 2d isn't
<dansmith> but, that should be a data point, I think
<dansmith> ...and now it works under the binary driver
<dansmith> when switching to nouveau, I nuked my xorg.conf file and haven't restored it yet, so that must have been it
<seb128> dansmith, do you have specific options in there?
<dansmith> seb128: I just had some saved geometry settings for monitor config, but when I'm done with this call I can pastebin it if you're interested
<dansmith> clearly not gnome3 related I guess, and possibly something someone else could encounter without having sinned first :)
<seb128> dansmith, well if you find an option which breaks it it might still be interesting to tell us which one
<dansmith> yeah
<jibel> seb128, can you reconsider bug 697095 since it seems to affect a lot of users
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 697095 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) "polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() during login" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697095
<seb128> jibel: reconsider what?
<seb128> the settings?
<jibel> seb128, yes the setting, why low ?
<seb128> jibel: it's basically apport noise, it's happening on session closing it has no user visible effect and will go away next week when we turn apport off for the stable
<jibel> and can we fix it ?
<seb128> it's like an application crashing when you shutdown your computer
<jibel> seb128,  most of the users are reporting it on login, me too.
<seb128> right
<seb128> because when apport would show on shutdown?
<seb128> the box stop and collect the .crash while stopping
<seb128> then it show it on next login
<jibel> seb128, can we do something at apport level then to avoid reporting it ?
<seb128> we discussed that with pitti a bit this week
<seb128> it's not new and would be nice to do for sure yes
<seb128> it's non trivial and has been low priority so far though
<jibel> not that I like to hide bugs
<seb128> well ideally we would fix those bugs
<seb128> it's just that this one is non trivial
<seb128> we had a look to it during the rally with pitti but didn't find anything wrong
<seb128> it's something due to mvo's session patch we think
<pitti> DBO, seb128: bug 754225 got marked for beta-2, is that something we can realistically fix in the next hours, or should we retarget to final?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 754225 in bamf (Ubuntu Natty) "bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in dbus_g_connection_register_g_object()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754225
<DBO> yes
<seb128> pitti, I discussed it with skaet
<DBO> I am working as hard as I can
<seb128> she would like to see it in
<seb128> pitti, I said we would upload as soon as we can
<pitti> ok, thanks; so I keep it targetted to b2 for now
 * didrocks waves goodnight, headache and rest needed
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: sleep well!
<didrocks> good night
<didrocks> same for you pitti, seb128 :-)
<seb128> pitti, sorry I was on mumble, so yeah it crashes every time you use a fileselector in libreoffice of firefox so it's quite noticable, skaet said she would like to see the fix in for beta2 if we can or at least in by beta2 time
<nessita> hi pitti, is there anything I can do to have https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.9/+merge/55415 moving forward to maverick-proposed?
<dobey> nessita: could you re-push to the right location and then propose?
<dobey> nessita: ie, lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick-proposed/...
<nessita> dobey: what would be the right location?
<dobey> nessita: as cjwatson noted there, you pushed it under natty instead of maverick. just "maverick" is probably acceptable, but "maverick-proposed" is more correct i think
<nessita> dobey: hum, I'm not following. The merge proposal is proposed against maverick-proposed, as you can see in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.9/+merge/55415
<dobey> nessita: yes, but your branch is pushed to ubuntu/natty
<dobey> nessita: not to ubuntu/maverick-proposed/
<nessita> dobey: what branch is pushed to ubuntu/natty? (other than the one that was actually released in natty)
<dobey> nessita: i don't know if cjwatson hasn't looked at it again because of that or not. but it's not a branch for natty
<dobey> nessita: look at your url, and how it says "natty" in it :)
<nessita> dobey: ah! boo. But target is correct, does the url matter?
 * nessita fixes in the mean time
<dobey> nessita: technically, no. but it useful for tracking purposes to be in the right series. it looks really weird to see something from the "natty" series being merged into maverick-proposed
<nessita> makes sense, I'm fixing now
<nessita> can't push against maverick-proposed, I'm using maverick instead
<dobey> ok
<pitti> seb128, DBO: so, while it would be nice to get it into b2, it's not something that ruins the install, so release-note and upgarde after b2 would still not be the end of the world
<DBO> pitti, how long do I have for b2?
<DBO> hours? minutes?
<pitti> DBO: 2 hours would be ideal; if not, we might try some selected respins tomorrow, but then QA would get tight
<DBO> pitti, okay i'll try to nail it down by then
<DBO> no promisses
<pitti> DBO: thanks muchly!
<DBO> pitti, I have pushed a fix
<DBO> I can no longer reproduce the issue
<pitti> DBO: rock!
<DBO> seb128, ^^
<DBO> can you try with trunk
<DBO> I know its a pain
<DBO> but I want a second opinion
<skaet> DBO,  seb128,  thanks!  (/me crossing fingers ... )
<DBO> skaet, if you want to test too...
<DBO> I can always afford an extra pair of eyes
<DBO> especially with a bug this subtle
<DBO> (well subtle in its cuase)
<highvoltage> hey desktop team, I need some help with an Edubuntu bug
<highvoltage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/edubuntu-artwork/+bug/746028
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 746028 in edubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Edubuntu Wallpapers are not updated on upgrade to Natty" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<highvoltage> we replace the wallpaper with a new one, but a copy is kept in .cache/wallpaper for the user and for gdm, and after upgrade the old wallpaper is still used
<highvoltage> I looked at the ubuntu-{artwork,wallpaper} packages and they didn't seem to have anything special that we don't have in the edubuntu package
<highvoltage> so I'm either missing something or this bug is present in Ubuntu as well (and no one noticed because the new Ubuntu default is quite similar to the old one)
<charlie-tca> The latest changes to unity seem to take over the panels and windows in Xubuntu if both desktops are installed
<seb128> DBO, skaet, pitti: works for me
<seb128> highvoltage, it's likely there in Ubuntu as well not sure it's a bug though, we usually respect user settings on upgrade, are you sure the user didn't switch to another background and back to the default one?
<seb128> charlie-tca, is xubuntu using compiz nowadays?
<DBO> seb128, :)
<charlie-tca> nope
<seb128> charlie-tca, why unity would break something which has nothing to do? it's just compiz code
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I was hoping you could tell me why gnome is taking over from xfce
<highvoltage> seb128: I'm dead-sure, since I've done it about 16 times on brand new Edubuntu installations during beta1 and beta2 testing
<highvoltage> seb128: and it affects gdm's wallpaper as well, which isn't ideal imho. a user might suspect that the upgrade process didn't complete
<seb128> highvoltage, trying pinging didrocks when he's online tomorrow he's the one who wrote the background caching code
<seb128> ok
<highvoltage> seb128: I just confirmed with stgraber's ubuntu machine, the bug is present on ubuntu too
<seb128> DBO, skaet, pitti: the fix is pushed to the packaging vcs if you want to test, I'm closing IRC for a round of testing and will upload in a bit if it works fine
<seb128> highvoltage, yeah, not a surprise, it's a gnome-desktop bug
<pitti> seb128: awesome, thanks
<seb128> if you want to reassign there
<seb128> brb
<mterry> tedg, what do you mean about bamf not approving anything?
<skaet> seb128,  just tested it with DBO's help on the system I reported it from.   Fix works for LO test, and for FireFox test (that I ran into it).
<tedg> mterry, That interface was used when the quicklists on Unity were registered with indicator-application-service.
<tedg> mterry, BAMF isn't using it currently.
<tedg> mterry, The quicklists were moved to an entirely custom interface.
<mterry> tedg, so you're saying that no approver is ever registered right now?
<tedg> mterry, I believe so.  Probably should double check the code actually got dropped from BAMF, but that was the plan.
<tedg> DBO, BAMF dropped it's approver code to indicator-application-service, right?
<DBO> tedg, well i think right now it's just failing gracefully
<DBO> why?
<DBO> i didn't want to break backward compat with maverick
<tedg> DBO, mterry has a fix for the interface so I was saying we should not put it in for natty as the interface is unused.
<tedg> DBO, So it just says "okay" to everyone then?
<DBO> uhm
 * DBO double checks
<DBO> yeah
<mterry> tedg, it looks like the code is still in bamf to register itself as an approver
<DBO> it should blindly approve
<DBO> it is
<mterry> tedg, in which case my branch is still useful
<tedg> mterry, Yup.
<DBO> but the approve isn't useful anymore
<DBO> we could rip it all out
<tedg> I think it'd be less overall code changes (CD delta-bits) to take mterry's patch.
<tedg> Which is what we should be striving for at this point.
<Sweetshark>  /win 3
<seb128> re
<seb128> DBO, skaet, pitti: ok, works fine for me and uploaded
<pitti> \o/
<skaet> :)
<pitti> I already checked the diff in bzr
<DBO> thanks guys
<seb128> DBO, thank you for fixing it!
<pitti> extra beer for DBO!
<DBO> I am sorry that bug took so long to find and kill
<skaet> DBO, +1 on that extra beer. Thanks!
<pitti> yeah, really, do have a bad conscience about fixing bugs under pressure!
<rickspencer3> seb128, you uploaded bamf? what for
<rickspencer3> j/k
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks for asking, I figured that beta2 seemed to be too stable and that we couldn't keep it this way since it's no fun, so "surprise" :-)
<highvoltage> it's "spookily calm"? :)
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, you're welcome ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, next time, may I suggest an xorg-xserver update?
<seb128> hum, that would be fun as well I guess but let's see next time ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: you still think in the wrong categories
<pitti> gnome-shell!
<rickspencer3> pitti, ah, true true
<rickspencer3> pitti, so, bamf is the last upload, time to spin beta 2?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yep, I just set up the magic image build queue from hell (http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/scripts/buildqueue.txt)
<pitti> rickspencer3: desktops block on bamf, alternates on ltsp, armels on ubiquity
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<rickspencer3> I hear from pgraner that beta 2 has been well smoked test, wubi has been tested, etc...
<pitti> so I can go to bed now, and everythign should magically build itself over night
<rickspencer3> and now we have all of tomorrow to verify it
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: wubi still has some bad reports
<rickspencer3> frickin' wubi
<rickspencer3> 'night pitti!
<pitti> rickspencer3: bug 758614
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758614 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "Kubuntu Wubi - Black screen during stage 2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758614
<pitti> and bug 758411
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758411 in Wubi "Upgrade from 10.10 to Natty results in system freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758411
<pitti> good night everyone
<chrisccoulson> yay, finally - http://hg.mozilla.org/projects/cedar/pushloghtml?changeset=fdd8cf56674f
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<chrisccoulson> does anyone know who looks after apt.ubuntu.com?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, hey, can you please look at bug 758307 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758307 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed on initial load of Java Citrix Client" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758307
<seb128> rickspencer3, the bug was a compiz one and got fixed by smspillaz|z today
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> you guys kepp stealing my thunder
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> jono:
<rickspencer3> <rickspencer3> RAOF, hey, can you please look at bug 758307 ?
<rickspencer3> <ubot5> Launchpad bug 758307 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed on initial load of Java Citrix Client" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758307
<rickspencer3> <-- ronoc has quit (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<rickspencer3> <seb128> rickspencer3, the bug was a compiz one and got fixed by smspillaz|z today
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758307 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed on initial load of Java Citrix Client" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758307
<seb128> rickspencer3, you can try the debs with the fix on http://people.canonical.com/~davidbarth/
<seb128> rickspencer3, I confirmed it fixes the crash with unison-gtk
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, wfm
<seb128> rickspencer3, well just saying
<seb128> rickspencer3, those will land in natty on thursday
<seb128> they fixed the chromium refresh issues in the same deb and a stacking issue
<seb128> rickspencer3, btw better to bounce the bugs through the team that pinging people directly to avoid duplicating work
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, normally I wouldn't do it at all
<seb128> rickspencer3, you are lucky I was still around to catch this one ;-)
<rickspencer3> I was just responding to someone who was asking for help getting it looked at asap
<rickspencer3> seb128, but point taken
<rickspencer3> I was told RAOF was already looking at it
<seb128> he's looking at an xorg lock from what's been told
<seb128> but maybe he was working on that wall as well, anyway smspillaz fixed it today
<rickspencer3> seb128, not to crack the whip here, but is there a reason the bug wasn't set to Fixed?
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/compiz/trunk.fix_758307/+merge/57313
<seb128> rickspencer3, it seems they didn't land the fix to trunk yet, the fix was set up for review today
<rickspencer3> well, it was still NEW
<rickspencer3> seb128, not complaining, just saying ...
<seb128> seems an overview, feel free to set it to fix commited
<seb128> rickspencer3, you are right
<seb128> well in its defence sam pulled the fix out late and went to bed directly
<rickspencer3> seb128, right ...
<rickspencer3> not defense needed
<rickspencer3> I was just asking
<seb128> but keep pointing crashes you are told about please ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, I am looking for somehting to panic about
<rickspencer3> otherwise, I don't feel I am working
<seb128> lol
<jono> :-)
<seb128> do you want me to do another upload and ask for a beta2 respin before going to bed? ;-)
<seb128> I'm sure I can find something to break^W fix still :)
<rickspencer3> dammit seb128 I'm on the phone here, don't make me lol
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ok, enough for today, 'night everybody
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-13
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso bryceh_ RAOF robert_ancell
<RAOF> Desktop team eastern edition?
<chrisccoulson> hi jasoncwarner!
<jasoncwarner> ready for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-04-12
<RAOF> Heydi ho!
<jasoncwarner> gah!
<jasoncwarner> keyboard remapped :/
<jasoncwarner> there...better
<jasoncwarner> Hi everyon
<bryceh_> heya
<jasoncwarner> Alright.... :) Ready?
 * bryceh_ digs himself out from under a pile of hybrid graphics bug reports
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] X.org
<bryceh_> was off yesterday but I gather RAOF got a few odds and ends of X bits put in
<bryceh_> aside from that, strategy this week has been pushing bugs upstream as much as possible, so we can pull in fixes later
<RAOF> We've got the new mesa stable release, fixing some KDE problems on radeon.
<RAOF> And ia32-libs needs a refresh now that the 32bit dri drivers will actually work.
<bryceh_> oh chris btw if you get a moment can you look at bugs 747246 and 757744 (which might be the same), and see if they have any relation to the Qt issue you had been investigating earlier?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 747246 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "amdcccle crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidget::ungrabGesture()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747246
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 757744 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "amdcccle crashed with SIGSEGV in QPersistentModelIndex::~QPersistentModelIndex()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757744
<RAOF> Also: OMG COMPIZ DEADLOCK.  Bug #754063 has been worked-around, but the underlying problem is still unknown and is triggerable, just not as easily.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 754063 in unity "System freezes when maximize button is clicked" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754063
<RAOF> Those look like pretty weird bugs :)
<jasoncwarner> Ok..all sounds good...Anything else there?
<bryceh_> RAOF, yeah I usually don't worry much about crashes in the proprietary driver config tools
<bryceh_> well, we're still having a lot of troubles with intel gpu lockups
<bryceh_> but aside from continuing to push bug reports upstream not sure we can do much.
<RAOF> We also got a new X server, which mostly just contained a bunch of memory leak fixes.
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: nothing breaking, I trust?
<RAOF> bryceh_: Sarvatt had an -intel commit which apparently should fix a bunch of those hangs.
<bryceh_> RAOF, yeah I saw it... basically a "we give up, lets shut off the crashy bits" patch ;-)
<RAOF> Ah, the joys of intel hardware.
<bryceh_> but I think esp. with intel we need to validate the patches before we consider them real fixes
<RAOF> jasoncwarner: Nothing that appeared dangerous.
<bryceh_> too many patches have been coming down which don't fix the bugs...
<bryceh_> also, I mentioned hybrid graphics...
<jasoncwarner> Ok...if nothing else for x (why does X always feel like we could talk forever about it? :) )... [TOPIC] AOB
<jasoncwarner> bryceh_: oh yeah
<jasoncwarner> what about those?
<bryceh_> we don't support hybrid graphics switching (nor does upstream or AFAIK any vendors), but there's clearly some building expectations that it works
<bryceh_> it's a hard nut to crack
<TheMuso> More and more notebooks are shipping with hybrid GPU setups now.
<RAOF> Doesn't the new fglrx actually have some support for hybrid switching?
 * bryceh_ nods
<RAOF> Buy me an ati/intel laptop and I'll help airled get that working :)
<bryceh_> RAOF, phoronix rumors are all I can find
 * RAOF is looking into buying an ati/intel laptop *anyway*
<bryceh_> that's probably a very good idea
<bryceh_> RAOF, why don't you ping tgardner and see if he has any dell hybrid gfx models and if so if he could lend you one for this?
<broder> does hybrid switching mean dynamically switching while x is running, or just doing the moral equivalent of vga_switcheroo?
<RAOF> broder: vga_switcheroo.
<bryceh_> broder, no we're a LONG way from dynamic switching
<broder> that's what i thought, just checking :)
<bryceh_> in fact X may never be able to do that
<TheMuso> Now that doesn't surprise me.
<RAOF> Airled's on it.  It may be sooner than you think.
<jasoncwarner> bryceh_: would wayland be able to support something like that, theoretically?
<TheMuso> Another case for wayland.
<broder> i had been assuming that i needed to wait for wayland to get real dynamic switching
<bryceh_> typical issue is someone installs -fglrx on an intel/ati system, reboots, and still -intel gets loaded (and fails due to glx conflicts)
<bryceh_> jasoncwarner, theoretically, if you assume proprietary drivers gain wayland support ;-)
<RAOF> bryceh_: I'm pretty sure that fglrx now co-exists (by means of magical hax!) with intel, and allows you to switch between them.
<RAOF> Restarting X inbetween, obviously.
<jasoncwarner> Ok...anythign else, or should we move to AOB?
<broder> bryceh_: could we fix this by just not writing an xorg.conf for fglrx and nvidia-*?
<broder> (now that X can auto-probe both of those)
<bryceh_> jasoncwarner, nope, we can follow up on hybrid graphics elsewhere
<jasoncwarner> Aight...anything for AOB (I just had one thing)
<jasoncwarner> Well then, mine.... :)
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: any word on that 10% CPU usage from banshee front?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner: Oh, yeah.  I got a patch which drops that by 50%; it's upstream and in pkg-cli git, but I failed at uploading it before the beta2 freeze.
<jasoncwarner> ah, ok...thanks1
<jasoncwarner> !
<RAOF> (I uploaded it, but launchpad rejected it, apparently because I fail at dpkg-source 3.0)
<jasoncwarner> thanks, man...cool...
<jasoncwarner> well then, anything else?
<jasoncwarner> if not, thanks everyone!
<TheMuso> thanks
<jasoncwarner> [END MEETING]
<RAOF> Ta
<bryceh_> broder, just omitting the xorg.conf is not sufficient since you have kernel modesetting and framebuffer driver loading stuff going on as well; I think it requires some tweaks at the plumbing layer
<broder> bryceh_: kms shouldn't be an issue. fglrx drops in an /etc/modprobe.d file, but it only blacklists radeon, so if intel is still hooked up, it'll still get loaded and kms'd
<broder> if you omit the xorg.conf, the only remaining issues i know of are the nvidia logo and the libGL swap
<broder> and the logo you could deal with with a small enhancement to the auto-discovery patch
<highvoltage> windows app store screenshot: http://www.winrumors.com/windows-8-windows-app-store-screenshots-leak/
<highvoltage> nice thing is that they seemed to have copied more from Software Center than the Mac App store :)
<mdeslaur> Uhm...is someone working on this? bug 759305
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 759305 in unity (Ubuntu) "Pressing f1 in Unity bring up gnome-shell help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759305
<JanC> highvoltage: those screenshots are supposedly fake  ;)
<highvoltage> JanC: ah :)
<jbicha> hi, I've got a very simple patch for the gnome3 ppa and I need some help submitting it
<micahg> jbicha: file a bug and subscribe the team I guess?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<Sweetshark> Good morning all!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> pitti: heya.
 * Sweetshark again had X/compiz/unity freezes yesterday evening. but just a freeze, not a crash, so no crashreports about it.
<RAOF> Sweetshark: Mouse works, cursor changes appropriately, but no window updates?
<Sweetshark> I have the suspicion it it somewhat related to the tray icons of claws-mail and mumble ....
<Sweetshark> RAOF: yes.
<RAOF> Sweetshark: Then I probably know what's happening (but not *why*, or exactly *where*, or how to fix it :()
<glatzor> morning mvo
<Sweetshark> RAOF: I know that feeling: "Dear user, could you do whatever you do to make it crash and stop right before the crash (which you have no indicator to predict) and gdb the product for the rest of the ride?"
<RAOF> Sweetshark: Oh, no.  If it's the bug I'm thinking of I can reproduce it *at will*
<mvo> good morning glatzor!
<mvo> glatzor: the upload is still in the frozen queue btw
<glatzor> no problem
<RAOF> It's just all sorts of awkward - the *problem* is that X isn't responding to a reply on *one* of compiz' 3 display connections that's raised in response to an even on one of its *other* X connections, and then everything just waits for an event that will never arrive.
<glatzor> mvo, your trainee seems to be very motivated :)
<mvo> glatzor: have you seen this bug about the crash in ProvideMedium (#755655) its a bit confusing
<mvo> glatzor: absolutely
<mvo> glatzor: best intern ever (so far at least ;)
<Sweetshark> RAOF: hmmm.
<mvo> glatzor: I need to motivate him to update aptdaemon and look at the open bugs next
<seb128> hello desktopers
<seb128> hey pitti, did we get new iso to test?
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: yes, over night
<glatzor> seb128, could you please translate LP #755655?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 755655 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with DBusException in _medium_required(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "ProvideMedium" with signature "s" on interface "org.debian.apt.transaction" doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755655
<seb128> glatzor, it says that s-c asked for the natty dvd and bugged when he put the dvd in
<seb128> didrocks, bug #746028 is for you btw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 746028 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Wallpapers are not updated on upgrade to Natty" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746028
<didrocks> seb128: let me have a try
<didrocks> so, I'm changing gimping my current wallpaper
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: feeling better today?
<seb128> didrocks, is something supposed to be updating the copy on session start if the master image is newer?
<didrocks> pitti: hey pitti! yeah, the evening helped me to get rid of this not strong, but annoying headache, thanks! :)
<didrocks> seb128: even not on start, there is an inotify on it
<seb128> didrocks, well inotify works only if that user is logged in
<seb128> what for non current users?
<didrocks> I'm completely sure it worked for karmic -> lucid -> maverick
<didrocks> seb128: the check is at start IIRC
<didrocks> let me first try there
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well it worked from the case where we added it, not sure if we ever tried the upgrade case with one image copied?
<didrocks> seb128: I tried it
<didrocks> for gdm and the current user
<didrocks> why on earth unity-2d is copying every single system files :/
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, I did the shotwell update and opened bugs etc.  Should I upload it so it's in the queue?
<pitti> robert_ancell: sounds good
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey, good evening
<didrocks> seb128: I edit it on gimp and it works, the cache is refreshed and the new background is shown
<didrocks> let me see gdm again
<seb128> didrocks, ok, well the bug got confirmed by several users
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, you have a weird way to update packages!
<robert_ancell> hi all
<robert_ancell> seb128, ?
<didrocks> seb128: for edubuntu, isn't it?
<robert_ancell> oh, my list
<pitti> yeah, I was just reading robert_ancell's response to the branch thread
<seb128> robert_ancell, debchkout source; dch -v version; bzr bd-do
<seb128> robert_ancell, bzr bd-do will download the upstream tarball for you, unpack the source with the debian dir and put you in the unpacked source
<didrocks> seb128: did you confirm it?
<seb128> you don't have to download anything or copy any debian dir around
<seb128> didrocks, no I didn't try but edubuntu should not be any different?
<didrocks> seb128: I don't know, anyway, the main case is working…
<didrocks> they should do something special
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks for checking
<didrocks> seb128: I'll answer on it and subscribe
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<robert_ancell> seb128, hmm, that certainly is easier
<robert_ancell> anyway, gtg, later all!
<seb128> see you
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, confirmed that if the timestamp of the new image is < to the old one, it won't refresh
<didrocks> seb128: maybe that's it for edubuntu wallpaper?
<ricotz> pitti, good morning, could you look at this bug, it will also solve the needed rebuild against the newer gio-sharp - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docky/+bug/757140 - http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/docky/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 757140 in docky (Ubuntu) "docky crashes everytime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> (well != rather)
<seb128> why would the timestamp be older though?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, no idea… either that or a setting (name) change case, let's wait what they would answer
<seb128> pitti, bug #707592 got a new duplicate, bug #759031
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 707592 in cups (Ubuntu) "cupsd assert failure: cupsd: ../avahi-common/dbus-watch-glue.c:205: timeout_data_ref: Assertion `t->ref >= 1' failed." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707592
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 759031 could not be found
<seb128> pitti, should the old one be reopen in such cases?
<pitti> seb128: if it's clear that the previous patch didn't fix it, then yes; otherwise a new one might be better
<seb128> pitti, do you have any preference for this one?
<pitti> will look in a second
<seb128> Sweetshark, bug #746375 is a crash which quite some users seem to get
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 746375 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in uno_type_sequence_construct()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746375
<seb128> bryceh_, RAOF, bug #748487 might be worth triaging or sending upstream since quite some users get compiz to crash on it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 748487 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "compiz assert failure: compiz: nouveau_context.c:260: nouveau_update_renderbuffers: Assertion `!ret' failed." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748487
<pitti> seb128: let's keep the new one for now, I'll ask Till
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, I'm fine thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: yeah. that bug is happening in the UNO datatype wrappers, so it while the stacktrace looks the same it might actually be very different root causes.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, I'm just reviewing the crash bugs which seem to concern quite some users and pinging to be sure someone review those in case that's something that should be fixed for natty
<Sweetshark> seb128: although ...
<Sweetshark> when opening the attached stacktrace, there are some more clues. But I would still need a scenario to reproduce this, to verify the issue.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, feel free to ask questions on the bug maybe one of the subscribed users will reply ;-)
<seb128> pitti, btw you fixed some apport "crashes" by ignoring setlocale() errors but do you know why setlocale() fails to start?
<seb128> like bug #198758 is getting quite some similar cases recently
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 198758 in compizconfig-settings-manager (Ubuntu) "[hardy] ccsm crashed with Error in setlocale()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198758
<pitti> seb128: it happens if you set LANG to an invalid value, or uninstall a langpack support
<seb128> pitti, I just want to make sure that's it's not indicating we screw locales by some way
<pitti> seb128: one instance was that we had a regression in maverick-backports in gdm which set $LANG wrongly
<pitti> that was fixed a day afterwards, but it caused a major influx of such bugs
<seb128> those are 11.04 duplicates
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's a clue that something is wrong in natty
<pitti> hm, I got some 5 dupes on bugs like that, nothing that worried me too much yet; does above have more?
<seb128> pitti, check the right column
<seb128> it has a bunch yes and I've seen similar setlocale crashes on other components
<seb128> mvo, could you check on bug #721797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 721797 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index crashed with SystemError in open(): E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/viewizard.com_linux_debian_en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721797
<mvo> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> glatzor, mvo: btw aptdaemon seems to still get unicode error crash bugs it might be worth checking as well
<seb128> mvo, bug #633003 as well
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 633003 could not be found
<seb128> or bug #635893
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 635893 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index crashed with OverflowError in index()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635893
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #700667 is assigned to you btw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 700667 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() on startup" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700667
<seb128> mvo, sorry it's often your stuff showing the python retracer logs ;-)
<glatzor> seb128, thanks. they should be fixed with rev. 615.
<seb128> glatzor, ok
<mvo> seb128: no worries
<seb128> glatzor, bug #759023 btw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 759023 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "aptd crashed with TypeError: watch_lock() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759023
<seb128> that might be an easy to fix
<mvo> seb128: a new aptdaemon is in the queue with a bunch of fixes from glatzor
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<seb128> glatzor, is bug #753829 fixed in the same commit that bug #745261
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 753829 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "aptd crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in _method_reply_error(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xf6' in position 30: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753829
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745261 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "aptd crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _set_error(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 4: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745261
<seb128> they are in different functions so just checking
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is there going to be another language pack upload before final release?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I think yes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent. i'm going to put some new xpi's in po2xpi, with a pre-mangled maxVersion (which says 4.0.*)
<pitti> seb128: did you sponsor ubuntu-sso-client?
<pitti> anyway, was a double upload, I rejected one of it
<seb128> pitti, yes, sorry about the double upload local screwing, they are identic so you can drop any of those
<chrisccoulson> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/po2xpi/trunk/revision/60
<pitti> chrisccoulson: refresh for final?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. these won't break when we get a 4.0.1 release :)
<pitti> nice!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: pulled into langpack-o-matic
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<davmor2> My sansa fuze isn't showing up as a music player in natty like it does in maverick it shows up as a usb mass storage device, what's the package I need to file against please.
<pitti> davmor2: media-player-info is a good start
<davmor2> pitti: thanks
<czajkowski> rodrigo_: youa bout?
<rodrigo_> czajkowski, hi
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/json-glib/+bug/756426
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 756426 in json-glib (Ubuntu) "unable to set double (fixed upstream)" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> rodrigo_: dholbach said you might be able to help with this
<rodrigo_> czajkowski, yes, sure
<rodrigo_> for maverick?
<czajkowski> aye 10.10
<rodrigo_> czajkowski, I can submit a merge proposal for that, but we'd need someone to do the SRU
<czajkowski> nods
<rodrigo_> czajkowski, let me submit the branch and then we subscribe ubuntu-sru
<czajkowski> great thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: that's the process, right?
<czajkowski> ajf_: welcome
<czajkowski> ajf_: see your bug does get looked at.
<czajkowski> rodrigo_: thank you
<pitti> rodrigo_: you should get it uploaded to the queue, much faster review turnaround
<ajf_> hello, was me that submitted the bug, thanks for looking guys
<rodrigo_> pitti, but I need someone to sponsor it
<seb128> rodrigo_, is that a sru or a natty upload?
<rodrigo_> seb128, a maverick sru -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/json-glib/+bug/756426
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 756426 in json-glib (Ubuntu) "unable to set double (fixed upstream)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: as usual, as around here and/or subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<rodrigo_> just checked, and natty has 0.12, so should be ok
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, subscribe the sponsors, I will sponsor it later if nobody else does it before
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, I'll prepare first the branch
<rodrigo_> hmm, what's the correct maverick branch?
<rodrigo_> ~ubuntu-branches.... ?
<pitti> rodrigo_: lp:ubuntu/maverick/json-glib
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> pitti, and the update is for maverick-proposed (in changelog), right?
<pitti> ubuntu:maverick/json-glib works as well
<pitti> rodrigo_: correct
<rodrigo_> ok then
<ajf_> yeah natty will be fine, it just causes a problem to apps that use it for serialisation on maverick
<chrisccoulson> how does glib handle calling something like g_settings_get_string on a key of a different type, or one which doesn't exist?
<chrisccoulson> does the application abort?
<chrisccoulson> ^^desrt ;)
<rodrigo_> ajf_, czajkowski: do you have a maverick machine?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: if it's one which doesn't have a schema associated, it aborts
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, ah, i thought so. thanks
<chrisccoulson> so, the mozilla guys are quite justified in being a little bit twitchy about this
<czajkowski> nope mne are all natty
<ajf_> rodrigo_: yeah I have a VM with me
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: they are not alone :)
<rodrigo_> ajf_, can you try building my branch, and, if possible, testing it?
<ajf_> sure would be happy to help
<rodrigo_> ajf_, I tried building it in natty, but it needs old packages not present
<rodrigo_> ajf_, ok, let me push it
<rodrigo_> ajf_, lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/json-glib/fix-756426
<seb128> didrocks, btw the french translation list is responsive, I fwd the email about the libreoffice wiki for the unity lists earlier and they translated it since
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^
<seb128> Sweetshark, you got french translations now for libreoffice
<dpm> seb128, Sweetshark, could you wait for the LO upload tomorrow? Tomorrow is NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline, and translators rely on those dates
<didrocks> seb128: do you know who acked it?
<seb128> didrocks, who acked what? seems bruno did the translations
<didrocks> seb128: oh nice!
<seb128> didrocks, there is a nicolas who replied on the list to say they conflicted with bruno on one translations and to discuss a wording choice
<didrocks> well, at least, there is activity, nice to see that :)
<seb128> dpm, sure, I didn't say we should upload I just pointed that we got french translations, those were still lacking
<dpm> yeah, no worries, just making sure (in our team we haven't translated them yet :)
<seb128> dpm, not sure your email was clear on the list btw since you fwd something with a subject easy to skip over
<seb128> I had to fwd it with a note on the french list because it was picked up there
<dpm> seb128, actually, that's a good point, let me re-send it with a clarification
<seb128> because->before
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<Sweetshark> dpm, seb128: I will prepare a package with what I have now, and look tommorrow if there are any last minute changes on the wiki.
<Sweetshark> LO takes ages to build ...
<seb128> didrocks, btw just curious but what difference does the include do?
<seb128> didrocks, i.e http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/unity-preferences/revision/1116
<Sweetshark> would bug 751746 need a FFe?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 751746 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "icelandic lang-pack for Natty absent in repositories" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751746
<pitti> Sweetshark: would be nice for coordination at least, as it will also require updates in language-selector
<didrocks> seb128: only glib/gi18n-lib.h takes into account GETTEXT_PACKAGE IIRC for each g_dgettext call
<dpm> thanks Sweetshark!
<seb128> didrocks, well it's built with -DGETTEXT_PACKAGE=... so it ought to be set without include?
<pitti> Sweetshark: as the upload will be after NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline, we need an FFE (but won't be a problem)
<didrocks> seb128: the issue isn't GETTEXT_PACKAGE not being set there. Look at /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gi18n.h and /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gi18n-lib.h. Only the latter reuse GETTEXT_PACKAGE at each _() usage
<seb128> didrocks, oh right, gotcha, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: yw :)
<seb128> didrocks, I always find it confusing to have to do those bindtextdomain, right include, setlocale etc
<seb128> didrocks, there should be a "set_translation(domaine, locale)" and be done ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: agreed… and we directly see one example of the source of confusion :)
<didrocks> seb128: right, one default which can be overriden locally
<seb128> didrocks, ok, so I think in principle your fix is wrong but it works so that's ok ;-)
<pitti> new ubuntup desktop CDs up for testing
<pitti> (last one had a major ubiquity bug)
<didrocks> seb128: we are using this header in unity as well
<didrocks> seb128: but yeah, we should set the default domain, which we don't do (and don't need with that library)
<seb128> didrocks, well I think the idea is that standalone softwares should use gi18n.h and setlocale()
<seb128> didrocks, gi18n-lib is as the name indicates for lib which can't just define the domain one since they should not impact on the client code
<Sweetshark> pitti: so the issues for 3.3.2-1ubuntu3 will be bug 740815 (has FFe), bug 720716 (needs FFe) and bug 751746 (needs FFe), while we postpone bug 756895 to O.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740815 in xulrunner-2.0 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Updates to enable us to drop xulrunner from main" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740815
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 720716 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Please add unity Quicklist support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720716
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 751746 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "icelandic lang-pack for Natty absent in repositories" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751746
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 756895 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Include updated Humanity style" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756895
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I can set_domain then…
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother
<seb128> didrocks, in practice it should make any difference and even if dgettext is slower than gettext it's not in that capplet that we will see an issue ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh, right :)
<seb128> didrocks, I was rather curious to know if there is any drawbacks of using dgettext, like if it makes the translation be loaded at each call rather than only once
<bigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/745540 << some ubuntu one dev around?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 745540 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> didrocks, but it's a non issue for that particular case, I'm just rather curious ;-)
<ajf_> rodrigo_: verified it works fine, thanks :)
<rodrigo_> ajf_, ok, submitting the merge proposal, thanks!
<ajf_> :D
<seb128> bigon, try asking dobey
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks; I just approved 720716 (quicklists), and updating 751746 (icelandic); for the latter, is the package name fixed?
<pitti> Sweetshark: I mean "won't change" and "I can commit that to lang-sel"
<didrocks> seb128: as I'm picky, I did rev 1118 :)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: nevermind, lang-sel is fine as it is
<didrocks> seb128: btw, the glib documentation is quite ironic with the example including the wrong header: http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.28/glib-I18N.html
<seb128> didrocks, it's a library example they have (gtk)
<didrocks> seb128: oh yeah, I got puzzled by the sypnosis :)
<bigon> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/745540 << could you have alook at that? gnome-keyring 3.0 breaks backward compatibility
<rodrigo_> please someone review/upload this: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/json-glib/fix-756426/+merge/57474
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 745540 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, yw
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw can you take on some other bugs?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've noticed yesterday we still have work items on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-gnome3 to handle some applets deprecation on upgrade
<rodrigo_> hmm, /me looks
<seb128> if you want to have a look to that
<rodrigo_> yes, sure
<seb128> rodrigo_, we stopped building some, I think gnome-applets has a list of ones to ignore so gnome-panel doesn't try to load them and display and error on first logging after upgrade
<seb128> rodrigo_, otherwise bug #743176 might be worth checking if it's easy to backport and if the GNOME3 version fixes the issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 743176 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "Pink layer on taken screenshots (gnome-screenshot)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743176
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #723841 got some affect users as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723841 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723841
<seb128> rodrigo_, well random things that need work so feel free to pick any of those
<seb128> rodrigo_, you still have the e-d-s-addressbook crash and the g-s-d race as well
<seb128> rodrigo_, those added should be enough to keep you busy I think ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, debugging those with the users
<Sweetshark> is there a way to mark bug 759704 as "patch available" without copying the patch over from the upstream bugzilla?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 759704 could not be found
<Sweetshark> meh
<Sweetshark> is there a way to mark bug 759704 as "patch available" without copying the patch over from the upstream bugzilla?
<pitti> Sweetshark: set it to "fix committed"?
<pitti> "it" -> the ubuntu task
<seb128> Sweetshark, you can also subscribe ubuntu-sponsors if what you want is it reviewed and maybe uploaded
<Sweetshark> pitti: not debian upstream, but FSF upstream
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-gnome3 , what work items were you referring to?
<rodrigo_> ah, those 2:
<rodrigo_> handle gdm user switch applet deprecation on update:
<rodrigo_> handle tomboy applet deprecation on update:
<rodrigo_> right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, right
<rodrigo_> ok
<didrocks> pitti: so I saw the other day your comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/754583/comments/17 (didn't have the time to answer sooner). I think it's mpt who made some drawing and it respects it.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 754583 in Ayatana Design "UIFe: Launcher - update launcher reveal interaction to make it more accessible to first time users" [Critical,Fix released]
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<seb128> hum
<seb128> could somebody check if gnome-sound-recorder works with appmenu for you?
<Sweetshark> dpm: Im a bit unhappy about the providied translations for "Name" at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/LibreOfficeBase and friends. I would have assumed those to be only transcripted for nonlatin alphabets and be kept as a proper name unchanged for langs using latin alphabets. Am I allowed to change that when commiting it?
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: ?
<Sweetshark> (well, the exception is that "LibreOffice Base" is "BrOffice Base" in pt_BR for historic reasons)
<mterry> seb128, hi
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's working here
<seb128> hey mterry
<seb128> hum k, doesn't work for me
<mterry> seb128, works here too (classic gnome)
<seb128> but I've double menus activated on my session
<didrocks> seb128: works as well
<seb128> not sure if that can make a difference
<seb128> thanks for checking
<dpm> Sweetshark, which one in particular? You mean the 'te' one in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/LibreOfficeBase, where they've translated LibreOffice as well? If the name is not translatable due to licensing issues, we might want to add a notice to the page. As per changing it back, if necessary by all means, but I'd give a heads up to the translators who did the actual translations, as otherwise they might not be happy to get their translat
<dpm> ions reverted without any notice
<Ampelbein> hi there, bug 754461 got 5 duplicates since libnux 0.9.42-0ubuntu1 (which fixed it according to changelog) has been uploaded.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 754461 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::WindowCompositor::RenderTopViews()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754461
<seb128> Ampelbein, it was not really fixed but it's fix commited in trunk and will be in natty tomorrow
<Ampelbein> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/754461/comments/7
<seb128> Ampelbein, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/1117
<seb128> is the fix if you want to try it
<Ampelbein> oh, so the upload closed the wrong bug?
<dpm> Sweetshark, yeah, so if we're talking about 'LibreOffice', this only affects the Telugu 'te' translations, doesn't it?
<seb128> Ampelbein, no, they though it was fixed but it was not
<seb128> Ampelbein, it has been really fixed since
<seb128> will land tomorrow
<Ampelbein> ah, now I get it
<Ampelbein> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> tkamppeter_, hi, is the fact that system-config-printer is lacking lot of translations known?
<Sweetshark> dpm: no 'te' is fine for me, as it is a nonlatin rendering. Someone using that local might not be able to read latin. I mean the 'de' and 'nl' translations as they are changing a "product name" "LibreOffice Base" -> "LibreOffice Datenbanken" ...
<dpm> Sweetshark, we used to do that in OO in the original strings already (change the product name). Why is this a problem with LO (I'm not disputing it, I'm just asking)? Translators are used to translate the LO entries as they translated the OO entries, I guess
<dpm> For the record, I was going to translate "LibreOffice Base" to "Bases de dades del LibreOffice" as well :)
<dpm> to a Catalan user the product name won't tell him/her anything, where as that translation will let him/her know what the launcher is about
<Sweetshark> Well, of course we can do whatever we want with the translations, but I assumed "Name" to be an abstract name that is only translated on nonlatin alphabets (or when the product name differs(, while "Generic Name" is a descriptive one.
<Sweetshark> I just know, that I would like to have upstreamed the translations, and there I know it will cause arguments if "Name" is traslated too.
<seb128> the issue there is that i.e gnome-panel menus display the Name=
<seb128> dpm, pitti: we have a small issue with gnome-user-share, it was demoted by error and repromoted during the cycle but didn't get a rebuild, side effect is that it ships its translations and that rosetta has no template for it, I guess we should keep it this way for natty?
<seb128> dpm, pitti: it seems a bit tight schedule to do a non change upload, if translations are slow to be important as is the template we might get stripped binaries and not langpacks?
<pitti> seb128: no-change upload seems fine
<dpm> Sweetshark, yeah, but if I'm not mistaken 'Name' is what is shown in the launcher. And many teams translate other product names anyway. I.e. the 'Calculator' in gcalc is also translated. When upstreaming the translations, who do you thik will argue? The LO developers or the LO upstream translators? Notice that some of the people that submitted the .desktop entry translations for Ubuntu are also upstream LO/OO translators
<dpm> seb128, if it was demoted, the template had to be deactivated manually. I didn't notice it and didn't do it, so we might be in luck and it might still be in rosetta. Let me check...
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-share
<seb128> dpm, it was demoted in 10.10...
<dpm> ah, in that case it won't be in natty
<dpm> yeah
<seb128> dpm, pitti: well are we sure that the template and the translations will be in rosetta before the next export?
<pitti> I don't know
<seb128> ok, so better to play safe and keep it this way? side effect is that one string comes from a distro patch and so can't be translated
<seb128> one other option would to upload with the variable set to not have the translations stripped
<dpm> seb128, pitti, we don't know, but the last export is in ~9 days, and as a rule of thumb imports are taking 1-2 days, so I'd assume it should work out
<seb128> so we can get at least the translations imported?
<seb128> dpm, should we do an upload non stripped for now and redo one stripped later if we see translation being in place on time?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> i just noticed that the greasemonkey submenu in firefox shows lots of separators
<chrisccoulson> does anyone else see that?
<seb128> dpm, do you need to manually approve the template if I do that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, confirmed
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<dpm> seb128, I'm not sure I follow. Is it now possible to upload the package without its translations being stripped and at the same time get the template built and imported into LP? If that is the case, yeah, I'd go for that + a latter upload when the template is imported. Yes, any new template needs to be approved manually, unfortunately, but it's a matter of seconds
<chrisccoulson> how do we get ubottu in to our IRC channel? he seems to have gone AWOL
<seb128> dpm, oh you have a point, what about I do a normal upload and if we see it's not going to be ready for the export I redo one without stripping monday or something?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we have an ubot now which does the job as well?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, any bot is fine :)
<dpm> seb128, yeah, let's go for that (normal upload + fallback non-stripping upload if necessary). I think it should work out
<chrisccoulson> we don't have any in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I had to ask on #ubuntu-devel to get it back
<seb128> dholbach pointed to someone who made it join
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, I did not know that s-c-p lacks translations, no one reported a bug about seeing untranslated text.
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you want one? the Server, Group, View etc menus are not translated in french, nor are most of the add  printer dialog strings
<tkamppeter> seb128, there is only a bug with a crash happeing with setlocale(), bug 748964, and Tim Waugh cannot reproduce it on Red Hat.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 748964 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "scp-dbus-service.py crashed with Error in setlocale(): unsupported locale setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748964
<seb128> tkamppeter, like Host, Enter device URI, the serial settings
<seb128> tkamppeter, those strings are not even on the rosetta templace
<seb128> SMB Printer, Queue, the smb example
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you have those translated?
<tkamppeter> seb128, strange that no one reported a bug. 1.3.x ios in Natty for a longer tiome now.
<tkamppeter> seb128, I use an English interface, not German.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, I will open a bug
<tkamppeter> seb128, do you know someone who is more expert on Python apps with translations who could help here?
<seb128> tkamppeter, let me check on what the issue can be there first, those strings are not on the launchpad translation template so it could be a packaging bug
<tkamppeter> seb128, the original "make install" produces the translations in the usual /usr/share/locale/<language>/LC_MESSAGES/system-config-printer.mo
<seb128> right
<dobey> bigon: ugh
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, I found the issue
<seb128> tkamppeter, the .ui listed in po/POTFILES.in need to have a [type: gettext/glade] on the start of their lines
<bigon> dobey: should use python-gnomekeyring ?
<seb128> tkamppeter, it means basically that none of the gtkbuilder strings are translatable at the moment
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you want me to upload a fix?
<seb128> tkamppeter, or do you prefer a patch in a bug
<seb128> dpm, ^ we will have 212 new strings to translate in system-config-printer once that's fixed btw
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have uploaded system-config-printer_1.3.1+20110222-0ubuntu14 and it waits for approval (to fix several crashers), should I upload -0ubuntu15 with this fix or should we reject the current 0ubuntu14 and I upload a new 0ubuntu14 with the translation fix added? Or will you simply upload a 0ubuntu15 (you probably know much better where to insert this [type: gettext/glade]).
<seb128> tkamppeter, let's upload a 0ubuntu15 with that fix, I can do that if you want, I will open a bug with the diff as well so you can forward it to upstream as well
<dobey> bigon: no. we use the fd.o secrets API so we can eventually work with both keyring and kwallet, and anything else that implements it
<seb128> no nessita today?
<seb128> she's next on my translator complain list
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, then approve the 0ubuntu14 and upload the 0ubuntu15 after that. Please tell me the bug number which contains the diff for upstream.
<seb128> tkamppeter, I will upload 0ubuntu15 they will both get in after the freeze
<seb128> dpm, can you manually upload http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/system-config-printer.pot please?
<seb128> dpm, it's a template that will make system-config-printer actually translatable for its gtkbuilder uis
<bigon> dobey: ok well you could contact stefw (but he told me that the specification still (or was) a draft)
<dobey> bigon: well we don't claim to work with gnome3 either. if keyring broke compatibility as well at that level, i'm sure there are lots of things based on 2.x that don't work with it
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128, everyboyd ... beta 2, word on teh street?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ^
<rickspencer3> mot dans la rue?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: le "mot de la rue" is pretty good unity side :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: got a common crash fixed in bamf yesterday
<didrocks> still wait on post-beta2 to hopefully get the ccsm crash away
<rickspencer3> didrocks, right, last upload for beta 2, unless something changed after I left
<rickspencer3> didrocks, will we be easily able to detect crashers on Friday that are new to us for beta 2?
<seb128> rickspencer3, desktop and unity seems solid, I didn't follow the details about the wubi and ubiquity issues
<didrocks> rickspencer3: seems there is a respin with a new ubiquity though
<bigon> dobey: indeed but I guess this will have to be fixed at some point :)
<rickspencer3> in other words, will it be easy to see on Friday from the crash reports if we know about all the crashers?
<seb128> rickspencer3, crashers yes, I do a review of the retracers log twice a day
<rickspencer3> seb128, <3
<seb128> rickspencer3, dx and didrocks watch the bug reports as well
<seb128> so I think those combined give us pretty nice coverage
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, I was wondering more at the numeric level
<didrocks> rickspencer3: if we can get the ccsm fixes for next upload, yeah, crashers will be way more clear
<rickspencer3> it doesn't sound automated
<rickspencer3> but, nice work!
<dobey> bigon: does ubuntu-sso-client 1.2.1 work btw?
<seb128> rickspencer3, well my review tell me which bugs got duplicates since the previous review and the count
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok, sweet
<rickspencer3> so, people are saying that Unity/desktop is looking good
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's pretty much automated, I run a grep sort uniq -c magic on the log and they give be a list of bugs ranked with their dup count
<rickspencer3> seb128, have you heard about wubi and ubiquity from users and bug reports?
<bigon> dobey: 1.2.0-0ubuntu1 here on natty
<seb128> rickspencer3, better to check with pitti about those, I noticed they had some issues and they had to do a respin but I'm not sure where we stand exactly
<rickspencer3> ok seb128, I was just wondering
<seb128> ok "dunno" then ;-)
<rickspencer3> fwiw, 11.04 is rock solid for me, and a complete joy to use
<dpm> seb128, done: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/system-config-printer/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<rickspencer3> some nits in applications here and there, but Ubuntu itself is crazy great for me
 * rickspencer3 goes to test if his beamer crasher on his netbook is fixed
<seb128> dpm, you rock thanks, could you also drop an email to the translators about it to say we are sorry about the issue and that they have some 212 strings to translate?
<seb128> dpm, well none of them raised the issue earlier seems there is no bug about it so not sure how testing we get
<dpm> seb128, sure, will do in a bit, btw, is this a bug in the template creation in the package, or what was it?
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, bug #759811
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 759811 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "gtkbuilder files incorrectly listed in the POTFILES.in and so are not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759811
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you want to apply and upload the patch yourself or should I do it? since you have your recent upload locally you can probably easily apply it and do a 0ubuntu15?
<seb128> dpm, thanks, bug #759811 it was
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 759811 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "gtkbuilder files incorrectly listed in the POTFILES.in and so are not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759811
<seb128> dpm, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69240103/system-config-printer.patch
<dpm> seb128, ok, thanks
<seb128> dpm, basically if you don't tell intltool how to parse gtkbuilder files it ignore those
<dpm> ah, yeah, I've seen similar bugs in the past
<seb128> dpm, the pot I gave you is generated with the fixed version and should be fine, I verified it lists Queue: and some of the strings which are obviously not translated in the current versions
<dpm> seb128, ok, cool
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, I will upload it. Please approve 0ubuntu14, so that I can upload 0ubuntu15.
<seb128> tkamppeter, no need to have it approved to have a new version on the queue they will both stay there and be accepted after beta2, thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, and thanks for the patch.
<seb128> tkamppeter, you're welcome
<rodrigo_> can someone please review/merge/upload this: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-applets/handle-deprecated-applets/+merge/57498 ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, otp right now but I can do that after that call
<rodrigo_> seb128, no hurry, do it when you can, thanks :-)
<mvo> eh, so after a upgrade I now get a "your hardware is not capable of running unity, choose clasic". but when I press classic I get traditional anyway
<seb128> mvo, you mean?
<mvo> well, it tells me that in order to get my normal environment I need to log into classic but when I close I get classic (and the message appears never again). that is a bit odd
 * mvo tries to find the message again for the exact wording
<seb128> mvo, right the idea is that it sends you to classic but doesn't change your session
<seb128> mvo, so on next login you would have unity again and the same dialog
<seb128> until you pick classic in gdm
<seb128> it's to avoid switching users to G
<seb128> GNOME just because they didn't have the binary drivers on after first login
<mvo> ok, what package generates the message? its gone now for me for some reason but when reading it first I was confused and I would like to re-read again to see if it was the message or me
<seb128> mvo, gnome-session
<seb128> mvo, see /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session
<seb128> the FallbackClassicGnomeMessage key
<seb128> Laney, do you have any clue about bug #738039 or similar?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 738039 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "package libappindicator0.1-cil 0.2.99-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738039
<mvo> thanks! well, I find the message not ideal, it tells me to choose classic to see the classic environment but then just continues and give me the classic environment. but its a really minor point, just struck me as odd
<didrocks> there is a gconf key to make it reapparing
<seb128> Laney, those seem to be "WARNING **: Could not load file or assembly 'Mono.Security, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=0738eb9f132ed756' or one of its dependencies." and similar errors
<seb128> lpi also has a bunch of similar bugs
<seb128> mvo, right, I can understand that, how would you suggest improving it?
<seb128> mvo, the dialog should perhaps say "you will be sent in the classic session but pick it on the login screen to avoid getting this dialog at every login"
<mvo> I guess a native speaker should loo kat it :) but your version is cleaner already I thnk. I see the message only once here in my test
<mvo> not sure if my test box is wrong (or missed a upgrade of a package or something)
<Laney> seb128: looking
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, we didn't get lot of recents ones so maybe it was a breakage in natty which got fixed since?
<seb128> didrocks, so we default to show it only once?
 * vish wonders how kenvandine makes his hackergotchi display in evolution message header for this one » https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2011-April/015540.html
<seb128> but right, mvo has a point, we should just say that the classic session will be used for video driver reasons
<didrocks> seb128: yes, we do, there is a gconf key to control that behavior
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-share/+imports
<seb128> dpm, do you need to approve those?
<seb128> dpm, the 5th ones is the template in that list
<dpm> seb128, done. Let's see how long it takes to change state to Imported
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-share
<seb128> dpm, it's imported \o/
<Sweetshark> hmmm, bug 746375 seems to cause a bamfdeamon crash.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 746375 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in uno_type_sequence_construct()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746375
<dpm> seb128, oh excellent, the imports queue must have been empty, so we were in luck ;)
<Sweetshark> (that is before crashing LO)
<seb128> Sweetshark, did your upgrade today?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes
<seb128> what bamfdaemon version do you have installed?
<seb128> the libreoffice crash issue should have been fixed yesterday evening with 0ubuntu2
<seb128> did you restart unity since the upgrade?
<Sweetshark> seb128: still at ubuntu1. I will update and restart the session.
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, no need to restart the session if you don't want to, just run "unity"
<Sweetshark> seb128: looking good
<seb128> ok ;-)
<kenvandine> vish, not sure... i think it just uses the face set in gnome-about-me
<vish> kenvandine: ah! yea, messages header has the section filled for "Face: "
<kenvandine> i keep telling people that evolution is cool :)
<kenvandine> nobody seems to believe me though
<vish> ;)
<JanC> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/701723/comments/12 <-- I think I found the reason why gwibber doesn't work after upgrading for several people?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 701723 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber crashed with KeyError in render_profile_url(): u'twitter'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> JanC, oh?
<kenvandine> i was just debugging that
<JanC> on upgrade teh backends don't (always?) get installed
<kenvandine> yeah, that is really annoying
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> even if i remove the backends
<kenvandine> i don't get that error
<davmor2> kenvandine: btw  gwibber lens fantastic but why does it open the website if you click on a tweet rather than opening gwibber?
<JanC> oh, I did get them until I installed the backends
<kenvandine> davmor2, too late to make gwibber able to handle them
<kenvandine> davmor2, that will come next cycle :)
<kenvandine> JanC, humm
<kenvandine> i removed buzz and didn't get the traceback
<kenvandine> but... then again my buzz feed is empty
<JanC> kenvandine: are the backends supposed to be installed on upgrade?
<kenvandine> since i have never been able to get buzz working with my google account
<davmor2> kenvandine: Ah man I can't wait for 11.10 are we nearly there yet ;)
<JanC> I had an identica account
<micahg> is there a way to debug something not launching from places or the unity launcher, but does from the cli?
<kenvandine> JanC, no... apt doesn't install Recommends on upgrade
<JanC> well, update-manager could do some magic, I suppose  ;)
<kenvandine> JanC, ok, i can reproduce it if i remove other plugins
<JanC> kenvandine: if gwibber could launch USC for missing backends that would be cool  ;)
<JanC> but probably not possible before the release
<kenvandine> probably too late to add a feature like that :/
<JanC> in any case a dialog window would be immensely more useful than crashing without any feedback to the user
<kenvandine> well i'll fix this failure
<kenvandine> i thought i had caught them all
<kenvandine> man i hate python-mako
<kenvandine> those tracebacks have no relation to the actual mako templates
<JanC> well, can't you just check for missing backends before you get that far?
<kenvandine> it isn't that
<kenvandine> the problem is something in the template that needs the service icon
<kenvandine> and the icon isn't installed
<seb128> kenvandine, new recommends should be installed on upgrade
<kenvandine> actually, no... that isn't it
<seb128> check with mvo
<kenvandine> it isn't in the features list
<seb128> though it's not new we get bugs about that
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... it did for me at least a couple times
<kenvandine> but i also saw it fail
<kenvandine> i think it might be dist-upgrade vs. upgrade vs. update-manager
<JanC> if it matters, I have "install recommends" disabled
<kenvandine> different behavior depending on how you get there
<kenvandine> JanC, yeah... so it will bite you for sure
<kenvandine> i think if you do a apt-get upgrade
<kenvandine> you won't get them either
<kenvandine> but it won't hold it back... so you don't get it on the next dist-upgrade
<JanC> maybe you should have made gwibber-service a transitional package for upgrades that hard-depends on all backends (that existed in maverick)
<JanC> but I guess it's too late for that too
<kenvandine> during the alphas, i had hoped to get more feedback on the transition
<kenvandine> to see how much it bit people
<kenvandine> most users only use a couple of the services
<JanC> I guess I don't use gwibber a lot  ;-)
<JanC> so I just found out today
<kenvandine> and some of the other services are rather buggy, and i would rather users not have them unless they take the trouble to install them
<kenvandine> like buzz
<kenvandine> JanC, well i am glad you used it today :)
<JanC> anyway, *any* error dialog (not in the terminal, which most users don't use) is better than nothing
<kenvandine> some users swear that buzz works in gwibber
<kenvandine> but i have never gotten it to work!
<JanC> lol
<kenvandine> so i am not thrilled with supporting it :)
<kenvandine> segphault says it is something messed up with my google account
<kenvandine> but i have several accounts, it fails for all of them
<kenvandine> but i have seen a screencast of it working for a user... so it must kind of work :-p
<kenvandine> JanC, ok, i have a fix
<dpm> hey kamstrup, all set for your appdeveloperweek session later on?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, how long have i been gone? i didn't realize xchat had crashed :/
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, looks like about 2 hours
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> oh well ;)
<seb128> hey nessita
<seb128> nessita, stop closing my bugs! ;-)
<nessita> seb128: :-D
<nessita> seb128: stop reporting known issues! :-P
<nessita> thanks, BTW, for the bugs and the releases
<seb128> nessita, well I checked for open bugs but you duplicates from closed bugs
<nessita> yeah
<seb128> nessita, I'm not really happy about the fact that those got closed without keeping any bug to track those issues still
<seb128> nessita, I don't care much that the datas come from the server or not the fact that they are not translated is a bug somewhere and should be recorded
<nessita> seb128: what do you suggest? I'm open to suggestions to improve the workflow
<seb128> nessita, ;-)
<seb128> nessita, to have a bug open against the server if needed but still there is a bug somewhere so the request is valid
<nessita> seb128: fair enough, let me dig into the server bugs (there should be one already)
<seb128> nessita, if there is one don't bother to search for the number I will take your word for it ;-)
<nessita> seb128: I'm not sure, so if there isn't one I'll create one
<seb128> nessita, or just reassign mine to the server component?
<seb128> nessita, btw I think the splash screen thing is just weird, it doesn't look like a splash screen, it's like the dialog load show something and flicker before you have time to see what was in it
<kenvandine> woot, someone just contributed a sina plugin to gwibber, sina is like twitter in china
<nessita> seb128: I'm thinking possible solutions
<kenvandine> since china blocks twitter
<mvo> kenvandine: what is/was the problem? sorry, missed the earlier bits
<kenvandine> mvo, now that the gwibber plugins are split out and are "Recommends"
<kenvandine> some people don't get them on upgrade
<mvo> kenvandine: the only time that I can see this happen if e.g. because of a arch:all vs arch:any mismatch its not availabe yet, then apt will skip the recommend
<mvo> kenvandine: I could add magic to u-m to double check, but generally apt should just install it
<kenvandine> mvo, it would happen on apt-get upgrade right?
<kenvandine> dist-upgrade would pull them in
<kenvandine> but not upgrade
<kenvandine> right?
<mvo> kenvandine: thats true
<kenvandine> mvo, i think we are fine, i just fixed another bug related to having accounts for a service that isn't installed
<mvo> ok
<nessita> seb128: seems like there is no specific bug for the storage/service info, so I'll reopen yours and affect u1servers
<seb128> nessita, thanks a lot!
<nessita> thank you!
<pitti> good night everyone, Taekwondo time
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy!
<didrocks> dinner time here, see you!
<jbicha> hi, I've got a small bugfix for the gnome3 PPA if someone wants to take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/natty/gnome-control-center/fix-for-759382
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, your valgrind instructions will not work the applet or unity will reactivate the service before valgrind starts
<seb128> mterry, usually what I do is to gdb --pid $(pidof unity-panel-service) before
<seb128> or under GNOME unload the applet
<mterry> seb128, for the application service?  I don't usually see it started automatically
<mterry> seb128, for the panel-service I agree
<mterry> brb
<seb128> mterry, weird, usually any indicator service is restarted when there is a renderer displaying it
<kenvandine> kind of loving some of the inflow of new gwibber bugs this week, just wish it was a month ago :/
<kenvandine> seems we just had a big boom of users upgrade to natty
<cyphermox> kenvandine, I'm seeing the same re: networkmanager and 3g dongles... with it was a month ago yeah ;)
<kenvandine> got some really useful bug reports this week... and fixes queued up :)
<kenvandine> which is great
<davmor2> kenvandine: a lot of people were told to try it but not install it so possibly didn't have it on long enough to try gwibber to any extent
<dobey> rodrigo_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593729/
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, empathy is spotless, not a single new complaint..... of course I was dreaming that..
<bcurtiswx> there's a nasty facebook certificate bug, plus the action of "save my selection" doesn't work.  Waiting for upstream to get the 2nd part of that taken care of :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yeah... that is annoying
<dobey> i'm sure i could come up with some complaints if you think they're lacking :)
 * bcurtiswx hides in corner
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, the greasmonkey menu issue is a bit of a pain
<peteris> hi, is there from launchpad gnome3-team? Can I help with reporting bugs about PPA packages? Or it's not worth that
<pitti> night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<rickspencer3> 'night pitti
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-14
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i uploaded the gtk patch from ted for fallback icons
<kenvandine> in unapproved queue
<cyphermox> awesome, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<TopWinStudio> hello everybody.
<TopWinStudio> i need some help,please!
<TopWinStudio> i installed the gnome3 in ubuntu 10.10 like this:
<TopWinStudio> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<TopWinStudio> sudo apt-get update
<TopWinStudio> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<TopWinStudio> but the desktop didn't change.but why?
<RAOF> TopWinStudio: (1) I'm not sure if the gnome3 ppa actually supports 10.10 (rather than the current development release that will become 11.04), (2) You'd need to select the gnome-shell session at GDM.
<TopWinStudio> thanks.is the 11.04 stable now?
<hyperair> hi. what package do i assign a bug to when there's an issue with language packs?
<jcastro> vish: did someone notice that the file copy icon in the indicator area (the nautilus one) is now a mouse pointer?
<vish> jcastro: yup, i've noticed it, maybe its a MarkDecision™ ? I dont know and dint ask.. ;)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<mvo> hey didrocks, good morning
<didrocks> hey mvo, how are you?
<mvo> good, thanks! not fully awake yet, but the tea is redy now so it won't take long
<didrocks> :)
<glatzor> mvo, morning
<glatzor> mvo, just fixed another refactoring leftover in watch_lock
<mvo> glatzor: awsome!
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<glatzor> mvo, how can I avoid that acquire mounts a cdrom? I am working on a test case for ProvideMedium
<mvo> glatzor: apt_pkg.config.set("acquire::cdrom::nomount", "1") should work
<mvo> glatzor: then you also need to point it to the right directory "acquire::cdrom::mount" "/path/to/dir" should work
<mvo> glatzor: let me know if there are problem,s you may have to turn off udev automounting too, but I think it will just work with the two above config options
<glatzor> mvo, apt-get install silly-base -o 'Dir'=/tmp/tmpq8796Btmp -o 'Acquire::cdrom::/tmp/tmpq8796Btmp/media/cdrom::mount'=False -o 'Acquire::cdrom::mount'=/tmp/tmpq8796Btmp/media/cdrom -o 'APT::CDROM::NoMount'=1 -o 'Dir::State::Status'=/tmp/tmpq8796Btmp/var/lib/dpkg/status  -o 'Acquire::cdrom::AutoDetect'=False"
<glatzor> /tmp/tmpq8796Btmp ist das chroot
<mvo> so that works now?
<glatzor> no
<mvo> out of curiosity what is/was the problem with the provide medium
<glatzor> keeps asking for the medium
<mvo> oh, hold on a sec then, let me check
<glatzor> a moment i can share my branch
<glatzor> adding the cdrom works nicely:
<glatzor> +        os.system("echo 'Test CDROM' | apt-cdrom add -m -d %s "
<glatzor> +                  "-o 'Acquire::cdrom::AutoDetect'=False "
<glatzor> +                  "-o 'Dir'=%s" % (mount_point, self.path))
<glatzor> the original provide medium error seems to be a python-dbus issue
<mvo> what does Debug::Acquire::cdrom "1" print? if you add that to the test?
<glatzor> 0% [Wird verarbeitet]CDROMMethod::Fetch cdrom:[Test CDROM]/repo/./silly-base_0.1-0update1_all.deb
<glatzor> Looking for CDROM at /tmp/tmpomDDIVtmp/media/cdrom/
<glatzor> ID 2 30789ebfc1ce94dc618fd4b6547ca0a2-2
<glatzor> ID 1 5ec68c75c4024592762a172ee9b1fdcc-1
<glatzor> Medienwechsel: Bitte legen Sie das Medium mit dem Namen
<glatzor>  »Test CDROM«
<glatzor> in Laufwerk »/tmp/tmpomDDIVtmp/media/cdrom/« ein und drücken Sie die Eingabetaste (Enter).
<mvo> does the id match? the one that got printed by add?
<glatzor> ach in der tat
<glatzor> Verwendeter CD-ROM-Einbindungspunkt: /tmp/tmpOtJb3ytmp/media/cdrom/
<glatzor> Identifizieren ... [2f96a8a50411c379e304302e4878845b-2]
<glatzor> Durchsuchen des Mediums nach Index-Dateien ...
<glatzor> 1 Paketindizes, 0 Quellindizes, 0 Übersetzungsindizes und 1 Signaturen gefunden
<glatzor> Bitte geben Sie einen Namen für dieses Medium an, wie zum Beispiel »Debian 5.0.3 Disk 1«:
<glatzor> Name: 'Test CDROM'
<glatzor> Dieses Medium heißt:
<glatzor> »Test CDROM«
<glatzor> Reading Package Indexes... Fertig
<glatzor> Schreiben der neuen Quellliste
<glatzor> Quelllisteneinträge für dieses Medium sind:
<glatzor> deb cdrom:[Test CDROM]/repo/ /
<glatzor> Wiederholen Sie dieses Prozedere für die restlichen Disks Ihres Satzes.
<glatzor> the ids are different
<mvo> it will use the .disks/ dir on a writable medium to identify the disk, but it needs to stay the same, i.e. no creating/recreating in a tmpdir
<mvo> well, the "disk" ;)
<mvo> so the more "frozen" the whole cdrom dir stays, the happy this will be
<glatzor> mvo, what should the content of .disks be?
<glatzor> mvo, I could also use a symlink
<glatzor> the mount point dir doesn't get modified between the apd-cdrom and apt-get call
<mvo> glatzor: usually it contains build info and stuff, let me check how much its actually using it, for now it may be enough to just populate iwth with a info file
<mvo> glatzor: hmmm
<mvo> glatzor: ok, if it does not get modified, there goes my theory :/
<mvo> still worth tryint to add .disk/info if that does not work I would appreciate if you could push the branch and I dig a bit deeper into it
 * glatzor hugs mvo!
<glatzor> info file is enough!
<mvo> excellent :)
 * mvo hugs glatzor
 * mvo HUGS glatzor again for all the nice fixes that are currently flooding in
 * glatzor is just fixing his own bugs :)
<mvo> … and makes millions of users happy with this!
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey glatzor, rodrigo_!
<seb128> hello desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va didrocks
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<didrocks> ça va bien pitti ;) you?
<pitti> glatzor: servus!
<pitti> didrocks: feeling old!
<didrocks> pitti: oh right! Happy birthday :-)
<pitti> merci!
<seb128> hey pitti, ca va bien! et toi ?
<didrocks> pitti: is that what you asked for your birthday? a working and shiny beta2? :-)
<seb128> pitti, oh? happy birthday!
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, it's a nice gift, isn't it? :-)
<rodrigo_> hey pitti, happy birthday!
<pitti> seb128: merci!
<pitti> rodrigo_: gracias
<rodrigo_> :)
 * pitti sobs "31"
<pitti> I was 24 when I started all this. working on Ubuntu makes you grow old :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> same here
<seb128> well I'm not 31 yet but that's coming :p
<seb128> bah
<seb128> compiz just locked
<seb128> didrocks, those locking issues are keybinding related right? I never had a lock before using super to open a place which I just did
<seb128> which doesn't work anyway
<didrocks> seb128: you mean global freeze?
<seb128> no, I mean compiz freeze
<seb128> not sure what difference you make
<didrocks> yeah, UI freeze anyway
<seb128> I switched to a vt and stopped compiz and restarted it and I'm fine
<seb128> so it's only compiz
<seb128> it's not a box freeze
<didrocks> so yeah, it's a freeze where compiz wait on a key receive signal by xlib
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> right, but the whole ui is frozen then as compiz doesn't refresh
<seb128> I'm happy I don't use the keyboard ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: clap your hands, it's the future :-)
<seb128> btw in case I didn't tell it before be opening the places with the keyboard sucks
<seb128> I sit on super key and did press letters like 10 times
<didrocks> seb128: how?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> this is a compiz issue
<seb128> then I unpressed super and it showed the place...
<didrocks> sam proposed a fix which broke the rest of key handling
<didrocks> (in compiz)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> so the fix has been "backlog"
<seb128> so I guess "known bug but not on the natty list"
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I will stop complaining there ;-)
<didrocks> yw, sorry for that, but I can't do anything from the unity side :)
 * didrocks tests a natty installed in // on his netbook. First ubiquity slideshow and "waow"
<didrocks> (my netbook was stucked, couldn't type in gdm, nothing, last week-end)
<seb128> pitti, bah, I though for a minute that we unfroze and that the queue got flushed when reading the other channel :p
<pitti> hehe, me too; my heart stopped for a second
<htorque> didrocks, bug 711561 seems only half fixed. if i enable the desktop cube plugin, i'm getting the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593917/ - after disabling unity & co, the desktop will be a mess
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711561 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz won't allow Desktop Cube plugin to load with unity" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711561
<htorque> however, after enabling the cube, i can re-enable unity and the cube/rotation plugins work fine
<htorque> [i tested this after a unity --reset, just to be sure]
<didrocks> htorque: yeah, hence my latest comment. This seems to be a bug in ccsm though or libcompizconfig, patch welcomed
<didrocks> htorque: it's something we don't support at all, I just relaxed the dependency.
<didrocks> htorque: basically, cube and wall provides a feature, called "largedesktop" IIRC
<didrocks> unity depends on it
<didrocks> then, it seems that when you switch to enable one plugin with that feature (which conflicts with other plugins in that features) ccsm doesn't really know to handle this (it should try to remove the conflict first)
 * Sweetshark reads backlog ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: Happy Birthday!
 * Sweetshark mumbles: "31? young grasshopper!"
<pitti> thanks Sweetshark !
<didrocks> htorque: hence the fact it removes unity. Anyway, I've enough to fix with what support already :) but a volonteer contribution on that (shouldn't be that complex to make the check of deps once the whole "transaction finished") is more than welcomed :)
<htorque> didrocks, but this is definitely no unity bug?
<mvo> ohhh, happy birthday pitti :)
<pitti> mvo: :) danke
<htorque> pitti, happy birthday!
<didrocks> htorque: no, this is a ccsm or libcompizconfig one
<Sweetshark> pitti: could you approve the FFe for bug 753584?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 753584 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "[FFe] New Libre office icons are used in the launcher but not in Nautilus / Dash search results" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753584
<glatzor> mvo, the test is in rev 637. the provide_medium method works :)
<glatzor> mvo, but the package manager seems to fail and I cannot identify the reason.
<htorque> didrocks: good, thanks! as for "patches welcome" i guess i'm the wrong guy unless it's a one-liner :P
<didrocks> htorque: heh :)
<lucazade> ping rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hey lucazade
<rodrigo_> lucazade, thanks for coming!
<lucazade> :) glad to help
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok, so can you please 'bzr get lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-settings-daemon/really-fix-649809' first?
<rodrigo_> lucazade, and edit debian/patches/series and comment out all the lines (adding a '#' at the beginning of each line) except for the last one (93_wait_for_xsettings...)
<lucazade> 	
<lucazade> rodrigo_  ok
<rodrigo_> lucazade, then rebuild, with 'bzr bd -- -b'
<rodrigo_> lucazade, then install the packages it will create under ../build-area and try that
<lucazade> perfect I'll try (didn't know this 'bzr bd')
<rodrigo_> lucazade, you'll need to install bzr-builddeb
<rodrigo_> lucazade, with this, we'll know if it's one of the ubuntu patches
<rodrigo_> lucazade, oh, before loging in, can you go to a vt and:
<seb128> rodrigo_, one of the user said that the issue is also on debian when you asked to uninstall ubuntuone-client-gnome
<seb128> rodrigo_, but I guess we can still verify
<mvo> glatzor: thanks, I will have a look in a bit
<rodrigo_> $ gdb /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon $pid_of_gdm'sgsd
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, but I'm out of ideas, so trying everything
<rodrigo_> lucazade, on the (gdb) prompt just type 'c' and then log in and inmediately go back to the vt and enter 'thread apply all bt' in the (gdb) prompt
<seb128> rodrigo_, can't we simply make g-s-d takes over any running xsettings manager when starting rather than bailing out?
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's not possible afaik, not until the X property is gone from the gdm's gsd
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, but the problem lucazade and another guy are still having seem to really be g-s-d is taking too long to finish
<rodrigo_> which might be a gdm bug if so
<rodrigo_> since it should wait for it to finish
<lucazade> rodrigo, when I try to build I get this: "bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball: gnome-settings-daemon_2.32.1.orig.tar.gz.
<seb128> pitti, sorry about the "opinion", small bug in my greasemonkey it does that sometimes but's meant to be "invalid"
<lucazade> "
<pitti> seb128: how can it be invalid?
<seb128> pitti, it's still not a gdm bug, it's a gtk one and there is a fix in the natty queue
<pitti> seb128: that icon clearly is broken..
<pitti> seb128: ah, can we make it a duplicate then?
<seb128> pitti, because it's a duplicate but I can't be bothered to search for numbers for every single duplicate filed or I would do nothing else from my day
<pitti> lucazade: try bzr bd -S
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok
<rodrigo_> lucazade, wget http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-settings-daemon/2.32/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1.tar.gz and rename it to gnome-settings-daemon_2.32.1.orig.tar.gz on the parent folder of the branch checkout
<pitti> seb128: so I misunderstood that then, sorry
<seb128> pitti, no worry, sorry about the suboptimal handling
<rodrigo_> not sure why, but debian/watch fails also sometimes for me to get the upstream tarball
<rodrigo_> I guess it hits an out-of-date mirror
<seb128> pitti, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/69317309/gtk%2B2.0_2.24.4-0ubuntu1_2.24.4-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<seb128> pitti, you have the bug reference in there ;-)
<pitti> ah :)
<seb128> (easier when the uploadis in the queue than searching though launchpad)
 * pitti dupes it then
<kamstrup> dpm: Just a heads up - I just added a string freeze exception rq on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/754424
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 754424 in Unity Foundations "Dash: only returns first 5–6 "available to download" results; misleading because many more are in the Software Centre" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<rodrigo_> lucazade, oh, before typing 'c' in (gdb) prompt, please type this: 'set logging on'
<pitti> Sweetshark: bug updated (it's a bug fix, not an FFE)
<rodrigo_> lucazade, that would save the output to gdb.txt
<rodrigo_> lucazade, so that you can pastebin that
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok
<mvo> glatzor: it looks like its trying to run the debconf preconfigure stuff in the wrong directory (i.e. not in the chroot)
<mvo> glatzor: let me check further
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Could you please sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/profile/+merge/57218 ? kirkland was supposed to do it, but he seems to have got busy with other stuff, and I'm  worrying about "Main Release Freeze". (It's about changes to three lines of code, so it shouldn't take long.)
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> test -f "$HOME/.profile" && ( . "$HOME/.profile" ) && . "$HOME/.profile"
<pitti> GunnarHj: hmm -- would you mind changing that to just || true?
<pitti> first it only takes half the time, second there might be stuff in .profile which doesn't get along well with being run twice
<glatzor> mvo, the debconf message are fine. it just cannot open the passwords.dat - but this is just a warning
<GunnarHj> pitti: You are the third person who suggests that. ;-)  I succeeded in convincing kirkland that it's not working. Pls see comments on the MP.
<mvo> glatzor: ok, I have in the chroot log "required operation requires superuser priviledges" (from dpkg). so something with the wrapper, I'm digging
<glatzor> mvo, ahhhh I know
<glatzor> mvo, thanks for pointing me to this
<pitti> GunnarHj: right, just ( . profile) won't work, that's a new shell
<pitti> GunnarHj: I thought about
<pitti> set +e
<pitti> . profile
<pitti> set -e
<dpm> kamstrup, thanks for the heads up. Do you think you could give me an updated .pot file I could manually upload into LP, so that translators don't have to wait for the upload and can start translating straight away?
<mvo> glatzor: ok, cool - what is it :) I'm curious as well!
<pitti> GunnarHj: sourcing .profile twice sounds error prone, I'm afraid I'm not willing to merge this that late
<pitti> GunnarHj: wrapping in +e/-e sounds safer to me
<kamstrup> dpm: possibly - i'm just checking with the release team whether they +/-1 it
<dpm> kamstrup, ok, when/if you get the confirmation, just ping me with the template if possible and I'll upload it and send a notice to translators
<dpm> thanks!
<glatzor> in the aptdaemon.test.Chroot.setup() method the dpkg-wrapper is configured. but aptdaemon, which is launched in the background, cannot access the apt_pkg.config object in the actual test file
<kamstrup> dpm: sure thing
<rodrigo_> lucazade, everything going all right? let me know if you have any problem
<lucazade> rodrigo_ still building!
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: If you hesitate about patch 43_..., it's the change to patch 36_... I'm anxious that it gets uploaded.
<GunnarHj> pitti: But set +e sounds like it should work, so I can change to that.
<GunnarHj> pitti: If I do, should I really "set -e" afterwards, considering that -e is not set in Xsession by default?
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, it's not? why does it fail then?
<pitti> oh, due to syntax errors, not failed programs
<seb128> kamstrup, you might want to ask about your ffe on #ubuntu-release
<pitti> GunnarHj: set +e won't help with syntax errors indeed
<vish> pitti: no need UIFe either for Bug 753584 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 753584 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "New Libre office icons are used in the launcher but not in Nautilus / Dash search results" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753584
<vish> pitti: i think Sweetshark meant to tag it UIFe instead of FFe
<pitti> GunnarHj: but I don't think we should penalize everyone by running stuff twice just to try and guard against broken .profiles IMHO
<pitti> vish: still, it's a bug, isn't it?
<pitti> at least I consider it as that
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ... failed at the end : "Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<lucazade> Could not find a signing program (pgp or gpg)!
<lucazade> debuild: fatal error at line 1256:
<lucazade> running debsign failed
<vish> pitti: not a bug,IMO, its just something new and shiny they want to have ;)
<lucazade> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<lucazade> "
<rodrigo_> lucazade, yeah, don't worry about that, the .deb's are under ../build-area
<lucazade> correct!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok. Would it be possible for you to upload only the 'safe' revision, or should I remove the .profile part from the MP?
<vish> pitti: icons are already there, but they wanted to use the new LibO icons
<pitti> GunnarHj: as you prefer; if I merge it and drop the xsession stuff from it, it will appear as merged although it isn't really, but I guess it doesn't matter?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Aha, think I change it then. Easily done. :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Getting back in a few minutes.
<lucazade> rodrigo_ installed... i've tried without gdb for the moment and the issue is no more present.. it looks like it is something in ubuntu patches.. now i'm going to use gdb
<rodrigo_> lucazade, wait, can you please try a few times to re-confirm?
<lucazade> ok
<rodrigo_> lucazade, then, if you have time, enable patches one by one
<rodrigo_> lucazade, well, I'll let you know some patches that can be enabled safely, to save you some builds
<lucazade> perfect
<rodrigo_> lucazade, well, I don't want to steal lots of time from you, so do you have time to do the rebuilds (5 or 6)?
<lucazade> maybe not now, in the afternoon I can do some tries
<seb128> no need to do a new build each time
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok, let me find the safe patches
<seb128> you can go in the build dir, apply a patch and run "debuild binary"
<seb128> it will not clean and build again but just do "make" and "make install" again basically
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, cool, and that creates the new .deb's?
<seb128> yes
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, great
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ^^
<seb128> it just start from "make" rather than doing it all over
<pitti> dpkg-buildpackage -b -us -uc -nc
<pitti> -nc -> "no clean"
<seb128> pitti, "debuild binary" is easier to type ;-)
<lucazade> apply a patch in series file ?
<pitti> this is so exceptionally useful that I have a "dreb" alias for it :)
<pitti> seb128: ^ not for me :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> ok, you win ;-)
<rodrigo_> and how does he apply a patch on the build dir?
<seb128> lucazade, you can usually just patch -p1 < debian/patches/num_patch
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<lucazade> seb128 ... ok good to know I'll try
<lucazade> rodrigo_ anyway Im doing some reboot and logout ... system is stable
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok, so you can safely enable 01__xrdb.patch, 02_fix_randr.patch, 02_missing_libs.patch, 03_maintainer_mode.patch, 05_disable_corner_tapping.patch, 05_use_xrecord.patch, 07_dont_display_autostart.patch, 12_monitor_network_fs.patch, 30_pkgconfig-path.patch, 91_update_gvc_source.patch and 92_datetime_fixups.patch
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok, let me know what you find out, I'll have a look at the other patches myself in the meantime to see what might be wrong there
<rodrigo_> I guess the guy complaining about the bug being in debian is because debian doesn't have the upstream fix
 * rodrigo_ checks
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok ... I'll let you know asap
<rodrigo_> lucazade, no hurry, and thanks a lot for your help :)
<lucazade> np
<rodrigo_> lucazade, oh, and btw, no need for the gdb part of the instructions for now, just enable the patches, and when you see the problem again, let me know which patch and we'll do some debugging if I can't find the issue myself, ok?
<rodrigo_> lucazade, that would make things quicker for you
<lucazade> rodrigo_ yes, of course..
<rodrigo_> ok, thanks again :)
<lucazade> rodrigo_ first issue! "Applying patch 92_datetime_fixups.patch
<lucazade> patching file plugins/datetime/gsd-datetime-mechanism.c
<lucazade> Hunk #1 succeeded at 628 (offset -241 lines).
<lucazade> Hunk #2 succeeded at 639 (offset -241 lines).
<lucazade> Hunk #3 FAILED at 891.
<lucazade> 1 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- rejects in file plugins/datetime/gsd-datetime-mechanism.c
<lucazade> Patch 92_datetime_fixups.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)
<lucazade> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched] Errore 1
<lucazade> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<lucazade> debuild: fatal error at line 1335:
<lucazade> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc -b failed
<lucazade> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<lucazade> "
<rodrigo_> lucazade, yes, start from the 1st patch, since the patches build on each other
<rodrigo_> well, some patches like this one do
<lucazade> i've enabled all the patches you told me were ok
<rodrigo_> ah, right
<rodrigo_> ok, disable that one then, it needs some previous ones
<lucazade> ok
<lucazade> brb
<pitti> kamstrup: responded to the bug with some alternative suggestions how to avoid the string break
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, dropped the .profile stuff. https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/profile/+merge/57648
<pitti> GunnarHj: merged and uploaded, thanks!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Thanks! Think I'll still look into the +e idea. I'll let you know.
<glatzor> mvo, mei was für a schwere geburt. aber jetzt sollte der test laufen :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: it will help with the most common problem of having failing program calls, but if you say that Xsession already isn't set -e, it won't help
<glatzor> mvo, I wonder why I get the unbalanced action groups warnings
<pitti> GunnarHj: you wanted to guard against syntax errors, right?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Right. But my assumption has been that there are occurrences of configurations that somehow makes Xsession run with -e being set, even if the Xsession code does not include it. Otherwise I don't understand bug 678421.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 678421 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Error in ~/.profile halts the X startup" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678421
<pitti> GunnarHj: in this case it would help
<GunnarHj> pitti: That's what I thought. But what about my assumption? Does it make sense to you?
<lucazade> rodrigo_ applied patch 6-appindicator and the issue is now present (going to check again)
<rodrigo_> lucazade, yeah, that seemed the culprit to me, so looking at the code
<rodrigo_> lucazade, can you just enable the rest and leave that one disabled to check it's indeed the culprit?
<lucazade> yes yes was going to do
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok
<pitti> GunnarHj: off the top of my head I wouldn't know how, unless you also modified the Xsession script
<GunnarHj> pitti: Maybe, In that case, I should just ask a question to the bug reporter and set the status "Incomplete"?
<pitti> GunnarHj: that bug talked about syntax errors, not failed program calls
<glatzor> mvo, a simple             with self._cache.actiongroup():
<glatzor>                 pkg.mark_install() results in an unbalanced action group error
<GunnarHj> pitti: Yes. Not sure what you mean now. I'm also talking about syntax errors.
<fta> pitti, hi, any idea what bug 759635 could be about?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 759635 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "apport ERROR: hook /usr/share/apport/package-hooks//chromium-browser.py crashed" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759635
<pitti> GunnarHj: right, and set -e doesn't help you there :)
<pitti> or set +e
<GunnarHj> pitti: As far as I understand, as long as -e is not set, syntax errors does not make the process stop.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Doesn't +e disable -e, so to say?
<pitti> GunnarHj: right
<pitti> GunnarHj: syntax errors always kill the program, as you can't even parse the shell script then
<pitti> GunnarHj: try e. g.
<pitti> echo begin
<pitti> echo ${HOME/m/x/}
<pitti> echo end
<pitti> i na file
<pitti> in a file
<pitti> and then run it with bash (works) and dash (fails, as ${x/from/to} is a bashism)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Will do. Getting back in a while.
<pitti> GunnarHj: it does fail, it was just an example to point out the difference between a failing program call and a syntax error
<GunnarHj> pitti: Does it mean that my examples in the comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/profile/+merge/57218 actually tested for failed program calls, not syntax errors?
<pitti> GunnarHj: calling "wrongsyntax" is not a syntax error, it's just a failed program call
<pitti> which set +e would ignore
<pitti> GunnarHj: so there a set +e/set -e wrapper would do fine (but shouldn't be necessary really as Xsession isn't set -e)
<pitti> GunnarHj: the original bug mentioned a bashism in ~/.profile
<lucazade> rodrigo_ enabled all patches but #6 ... no issues
<GunnarHj> pitti: I see. Then I give up. For now, that is. :)  Thanks for the lesson!
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok, looking at the code, so as soon as I have some fix, I'll post a link to a package on the bug
<rodrigo_> lucazade, so not stealing more time from you anymore :)
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok .. I'll look at the bug report, ask me if you need testing
<rodrigo_> lucazade, yes, I'll need some testing as soon as I've got a fix, as the issue does not happen to me
<rodrigo_> lucazade, but yes, just keep track of the bug, so thanks again for your time
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok see you!
<rodrigo_> lucazade, bye!
<kamstrup> pitti: thanks! I added a reply
<pitti> kamstrup: me too :)
<Sweetshark> vish: ping?
<rodrigo_> hmm, I remember jcastro posting some URL for unity tricks, does anyone know where is it? also, is that where we should redirect people?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> rodrigo_: which kind of tricks? his video or shortcuts?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: there were something else IIRC on askubuntu with a "unity tag"
<rodrigo_> didrocks, shortcuts and other things, iirc
<rodrigo_> oh, will try askubuntu
<didrocks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<rodrigo_> ok thanks
<rodrigo_> I guess the best thing is to send people to http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<rodrigo_> right?
<rodrigo_> seems to have a lot of stuff
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> that's what he pointed
<didrocks> seb128: the accessibility icon beeing the generic "unknown icon" in gdm is a known issue I guess?
<vish> Sweetshark: pong
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> seb128: ok thanks
<seb128> didrocks, there is a fixed package in the queue waiting for the freeze to relax
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> ok, excellent then :)
<Sweetshark> vish: I will ask about getting bug 753584 sponsored from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release any final words about that one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 753584 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "New Libre office icons are used in the launcher but not in Nautilus / Dash search results" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753584
<vish> Sweetshark: nope, we just need to point the changelog to Natty and release :)
<Sweetshark> vish: great!
<seb128> rodrigo_, what patch is creating the gsd issue?
<rodrigo_> seb128, the appindicator one
<seb128> weird
<seb128> rodrigo_, are we sure?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I think the keyboard one, still checking
<rodrigo_> seb128, lucazade enabled all patches but that one and it works, but with that one enabled, he sees the problem again
<Sweetshark> vish: about bug 758854 and related issues: IMHO the icons in our humanity theme in LO and outside of it should be the same. So if there are new icons in humanity-icon-theme, the same should also be updated to the LO theme. Right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758854 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "Humanity does not support document type distinction by color" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758854
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, weird, did he get a stacktrace of where it hangs with it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, didn't want to steal more time from him, but I will ask him again in the afternoon if I don't see where the problem is
<Sweetshark> vish: (not for natty, but for O)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, thanks for investigating it
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks go to lucazade :)
<vish> Sweetshark: right now, its not an issue they are same.. actually he got confused by the first bug and thought we needed to create new icons for humanity in LibO colors.. not sure if we will be changing those icons too much, but if we do i'll let you know
<vish> Sweetshark: the humanity icons in libO package are mainly rendered png versions of what we have in humanity, just that it is a PITA searching and using the right icons names :D
<Sweetshark> vish: indeed.
<fta> pitti, ping
<seb128> fta, you should better ping with context, he's taking a break but other people might be able to reply
<fta> seb128, it's above, melted within a thread :(
<seb128> the chromium apport bug you listed?
<fta> apport hooks (bug 759635)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 759635 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "apport ERROR: hook /usr/share/apport/package-hooks//chromium-browser.py crashed" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759635
<fta> no idea what's going on there
<mvo> glatzor: maybe something for juliank?
<chrisccoulson> fta - you seem to be misusing the second parameter to add_info in your script
<fta> chrisccoulson, yep, just figured it out
<chrisccoulson> that's not a string, but is an object that allows you to interact with the user (ask questions, and stuff like that)
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<fta> it's a apport.ui.HookUI instance (now?). i wonder why it worked before
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why it worked before. perhaps that changed, but i don't think so :/
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "We're Sorry. Firefox had a problem and crashed."
<chrisccoulson> oh?
<chrisccoulson> did you get the crash dialog? (i assume so)
<seb128> it's still on screen
<chrisccoulson> can you submit it?
<seb128> I'm pondering telling mozilla or not
<chrisccoulson> i want to make sure it's nothing to do with me ;)
<seb128> I don't like much sending browser datas over the internet
<seb128> "Submitting your report" has a "broken icon" icon btw
<seb128> bah
<seb128> I submitted the crash but the stupid thing didn't give me an url about where it landed or anything
<ogra_> is the broken icon on gdm for a11y already reported somewhere ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's ok. if you go to about:crashes, you can get the URL from there
<seb128> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> (while you talk about broken icons) :)
<ogra_> ah, great, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/pending/f61a67ff-f55d-4863-b2d8-28e672110414
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> well it's spinning and has a retry counter
<seb128> I did ctrl-W while in the natty queue with a filter on shotwell if that's of any use
<seb128> there was no other tab open
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/f61a67ff-f55d-4863-b2d8-28e672110414
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> i really need to start generating breakpad symbols from gtk and glib, and submitting those too
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, it's crashing on a thread with no symbols at all :(
<seb128> there is no apport crash or anything I can deal with it locally?
<chrisccoulson> no, it's blacklisted in apport
<glatzor> mvo, mpt: I made a small path which would allow to overwrite the lintian warning if a package of bad quality should be installed
<glatzor> patch
<mvo> glatzor: ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, i see some gtk criticals on shutdown if i do ctrl+w with a single tab on the natty queue
<chrisccoulson> could be a clue ;)
<chrisccoulson> (firefox-bin:8216): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_clipboard_get_for_display: assertion `!display->closed' failed
<rodrigo_> ok, lunch time, bbl
<glatzor> mvo, lp:~glatzor/software-center/force-bad-quality
<mvo> thanks glatzor, looking
<cyphermox> ogra_, broken a11y icon: I think it's supposed to be in the queue too, or at least the fix would have been yesterday, if it does fix it ;)
<ogra_> cyphermox, yeah, i just wanted to know if i should file it
<cyphermox> ogra_, it was filed already
<ogra_> yup
<seb128> pitti, ok, sorry to ask but do you have any clue when uploads might start being reviewed and get in? any likely it will be today?
<pitti> seb128: not yet, as we are still testing; I certainly hope/think tonight
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - can i get an ACK for bug 758895? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758895 in mozjs (Ubuntu Natty) "couchdb needs rebuilding" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758895
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ack for what? it's just a bug fix?
<tjaalton> hm, what have I broken since the unity menu search doesn't find anything
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i wasn't sure whether i should ask, or just go ahead and upload it :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: go!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i had a look at the greasemonkey menu issue yesterday (the multiple separators)
<chrisccoulson> it looks a pain to solve with my current menu design :(
<chrisccoulson> i might have to leave it that way for natty ;)
<tjaalton> and super-key stops working
<tjaalton> meh
<pitti> tjaalton: as a first measure, try unity --reset ?
<pitti> it seems there's still a lot of churn - for me, tiling broke again
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would you mind having a quick look at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team.html#chrisccoulson ?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: "Figure out how to provide system-wide settings in /etc in the new world" seems we should postpone this or just drop? (I remember that you said that it's not really supposed to work that way)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can guess we can close that one as DONE. i've already figured it out, i just haven't implemented it yet ;)
<pitti> heh, it says "figure out", so fine :)
<chrisccoulson> the mozilla-devscripts one can be postponed
<chrisccoulson> and i guess i should probably fix webfav
<pitti> was about to ask, is that actually necessary?
<chrisccoulson> probably not, now we got rid of most of our extensions
<pitti> we just ship packaged extensions for e. g. langpacks, which seems fine?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so feel free to switch to DROPED
<pitti> DROPPED, too
<chrisccoulson> does anyone actually use webfav?
<chrisccoulson> nobody reported a bug about it not working
<pitti> we used to in the past on netbook
<pitti> -- natty/main armel deps on webfav:
<pitti> ubuntu-netbook
<pitti> -- natty/universe amd64 deps on webfav:
<chrisccoulson> tbh, i've not been tracking extensions that much this cycle (they aren't on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Natty/Firefox4/XULRunner20Transition)
<pitti> netbook-launcher-efl
<pitti> that's it
<pitti> I'm looking at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team.html#mozillateam now
<pitti> and wonder if I can just kill the ones without rdepends
<pitti> micahg: ^
<chrisccoulson> we can kill libgtk2-mozembed-perl
<tjaalton> pitti: didn't help, plus now the launcher is stacked below every window :)
<chrisccoulson> gtkmozembed has been removed from mozilla now anyway
<chrisccoulson> which means, anything using gtkmozembed will be disappearing next cycle
<pitti> chrisccoulson, micahg: libjavascript-perl, ubuntu-it-menu, mediatomb, libgtk2-mozembed-perl have no rdepends whatsoever, can I kill?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - libjavascript-perl and libgtk2-mozembed-perl can definitely go
<chrisccoulson> i'm not so sure about mediatomb. i think some people are still using that
<chrisccoulson> and i'm not sure about ubuntu-it-menu.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'd get rid of it. it's easily available from addons.mozilla.org
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't really fit the criteria for keeping it in the archive :)
<chrisccoulson> it's also easily discoverable from the addons-manager
<pitti> right
<chrisccoulson> oh, nice. i did a search for "ubuntu" in the addons manager and got this: http://www.webgapps.org/addons/askubuntu
<chrisccoulson> jcastro ;)
<mterry> tedg, morning!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: actually, what's the problem with mediatomb?
<mterry> tedg, just FYI for today's releases hopefully: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-datetime/update-after-resume/+merge/57574 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-applet/global-desc-update-callback/+merge/57533
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't want to make myself too unpopular ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, I mean, I don't actually see a xulrunner 1.9.2 dep
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, ok. i'm not sure why that's on the list then :)
<tedg> mterry, Cool, definitely!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594001/
<chrisccoulson> huh, why is conkeror on there? i thought that was done already, unless someone reverted it
<mterry> tedg, look at that second one especially, as I would imagine it would cause problems all the time, instead of the relatively rare crash, so I might have not understood something
 * kenvandine grumbles at how long it takes for dh_girepository to run on dbusmenu
<pitti> tuxguitar loks fine as well
<chrisccoulson> yeah, tuxguitar was fixed with the swt-gtk change
<mterry> kenvandine, I have a testing version of the packaging that strips out a lot of the packaging, including the gir packages for dbusmenu  :)  Runs super fast
<kenvandine> i am sure :)
<kenvandine> it takes much longer on dbusmenu than any of the others i build regularly
<chrisccoulson> pitti - moonlight-plugin-mozilla is bogus (there's a recommend on xulrunner-1.9.2, but it depends on firefox)
<chrisccoulson> that should probably be cleaned
<chrisccoulson> mozplugger is ok. that depends on firefox | xulrunner-2.0 | xulrunner-1.9.2 (plus many others)
<pitti> xulrunner-1.9.2 <- libjdic-java <- paros (only user of libjdic-java)
<pitti> libgtk-mozembed-ruby1.8 is real, though
<pitti> libgtk-mozembed-ruby1.8 has no real rdepends (just the libgtk-mozembed-ruby metapackage)
<pitti> so in theory we could just drop this entirely, or at least ignore for natty
<pitti> chrisccoulson: want me to do a mozplugger upload with dropping the recommends?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - from popcon "34884 paros                            308    13   248     8    39 (Unknown)"
<chrisccoulson> i'd probably just drop that ;)
<pitti> fine for me
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, feel free to do a mozplugger upload to drop the recommends
<chrisccoulson> i can do a moonlight upload to drop the recommend there too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry, mozplugger is fine
<pitti> no recommends
<pitti> just alternative depends
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: also a non-default recommends, so no worries
<chrisccoulson> conkeror is also ok - those are alternative depends too
<pitti> the wrong way around, but yeah
<pitti> (it should depend one the latest one first)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i need to fix that then
<chrisccoulson> conkeror users should be installing the latest version
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so by and large it's eclipse now, right?
<rickspencer3> hello all
<pitti> chrisccoulson: webfav doesn't depend on xulrunner -- is the problem that it doesn't work with ffox 4.0?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<chrisccoulson> pitti, right
<chrisccoulson> it probably just needs maxVersion changing, it's quite a simple extension
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<rickspencer3> pitti I hear there were some hickups overnight with building a couple of ISOs?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, the DC pretty much broke down due to some hw failures, so building the latest images got delayed quite much; but all fine now
<rickspencer3> heya seb128
<rickspencer3> pitti thanks man
<rickspencer3> what's the word on the street regarding beta 2?
<pitti> nothing OMG any more, AFAICS
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> looking pretty good to me
<pitti> chrisccoulson: want me to fix conceror, and you look into webfav?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure, can do
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: uploaded, I'll send the fix to Debian
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - webfav tested and uploaded
<chrisccoulson> oh, assuming i can upload that :/
<chrisccoulson> oh, i can. that's ok
<chrisccoulson> "Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-mozilla-uploaders: archive 'primary', package set 'mozilla' in natty" \o/
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to get bug 709125 fixed :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709125 in AptUrlRedirector "User agent doesn't include Ubuntu in it so apt.ubuntu.com doesn't work" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709125
<pitti> chrisccoulson: splendi!
<pitti> ... d
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> bah
<edwardc> pitti: happy birthday ! # just got notification from skype ;)
<chrisccoulson> wtf - on the firefox-4 blueprint, someone has requested feedback from me "I am a user, have Linux on 3 computers in daily use, I find some of the changes in Firefox not convenient,in particular the location of the tab bar, it is more difficult to useand not at all logical. Also the date and time app has lost it's temperature setting..."
<pitti> edwardc: oh, thanks :)
<seb128> natty on the 10v ssd starts is 29:78
<seb128> it was like 15 seconds in lucid
<pitti> seb128: it's hilarious, isn't it?
<pitti> seb128: we had it down to 10.3 in the best case..
<chrisccoulson> asking for help on a blueprint is strange enough, but what on earth is the last sentence about? it seems a bt random
<seb128> pitti, right, for some definition of "hilarious"
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - lucky you. i can go and make a coffee whilst my laptop boots in natty
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's about indicator-datetime not doing what the GNOME clock was doing ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it seems that startup time on rotary disks has regressed quite significantly :(
<chrisccoulson> it's slower than it has ever been ;)
<seb128> well not only rotary
<seb128> like it's twice slower on the 10v ssd
<chrisccoulson> that's pretty bad
<kenvandine> humm... smoking fast on this thinkpad
<seb128> it's start to gdm in 10s and desktop in 20 seconds
<seb128> we were down to like 6 seconds
<chrisccoulson> yeah, desktop start is the real killer for me too
<seb128> bah, I don't like the u1 indicator integration
<seb128> like when enabling my account on a new install I get 3 system user lines in the indicator
<seb128> which don't really make sense
<mterry> chrisccoulson, If a debian package has "Depends: iceweasel | firefox | abrowser", do we change that in Ubuntu to anything?
<pitti> didrocks: "Remerge the Quickly template with new API" -- can we safely consider this "postponed"?
<pitti> mterry: not necessary to have a delta for it, as we don't have an iceweasel package
<chrisccoulson> mterry, no, there's no need to change anything there
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #760680, have fun
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760680 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Translations need to be exported and package needs to be rebuilt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760680
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the template is even not in ubuntu and we now have python places support, so it will be even better!
<mterry> pitti, chrisccoulson: that's what I thought, cool
<chrisccoulson> mterry, which package is it?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, pytrainer, some sport training app in universe
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, does that mean "postpone" or not?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, oh. that's doomed anyway
<mterry> chrisccoulson, ?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, postpone, can do that once natty is released
<chrisccoulson> mterry, it's using gtkmozembed, which is now dead
<chrisccoulson> (it's been dropped from mozilla entirely)
<kenvandine> seb128, oh joy
<kenvandine> ok
<mterry> chrisccoulson, ah, right.  :-/  well, I can fix it for natty at least
<mterry> (it's currently not launching on startup)
<seb128> kenvandine, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/indicator-applet/+export
<pitti> didrocks: mind if I steal bug 595008  from you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 595008 in gnome-pkg-tools (Ubuntu) "should port the GNOME cdbs custom rules to dh7" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595008
<seb128> kenvandine, let me spare you searching for the url ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> didrocks: (in oneiric I'd like to merge with Debian and add dh_translations to it)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, it was in the bug... anyway ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: and also update our cdbs rules to use dh_translations
<kenvandine> yup :)
<didrocks> pitti: well, you did the work, so it's more than fair :)
<pitti> didrocks: all of this pretty much belongs together
<kenvandine> seb128, need to figure out how to build the package with them...
<pitti> didrocks: this bug/WI is different from "write dh_translations", but related of course
<chrisccoulson> mterry, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/2038ba37a2e8 ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, get ted to import them in trunk and roll a tarball?
<kenvandine> that sounds easy
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> tedg_, ^^
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yeah, I remember hearing about it.  Just didn't notice this guy was using it
<didrocks> pitti: sure, but you did the hard part, so do not hesitate to pick this one :)
<pitti> didrocks: ok
<chrisccoulson> mterry, there's not much in the archive using it. the other thing is chmsee, but that is already buildable with webkit too
<seb128> tedg_, kenvandine: you might need a LINGUAS file in the po dir which list the po available as well
<chrisccoulson> which is good, because i use chmsee :)
<mterry> heh
<pitti> seb128: I think your WI on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-improve-photo-printing is probably done or obsolete or so; do you have a current status for this?
<seb128> pitti, it's still somewhat on my list but I didn't found anybody who cared or had a clue to reply
<seb128> pitti, so postponed I guess
<pitti> seb128: ack, tahnks
<rodrigo_> lucazade, around?
<dpm> Sweetshark, do you think you'll have the chance to look at bug 725746 after the beta? Do you need more info on the report?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 725746 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Missing language on LibreOffice -Catalan (Valencian)-" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725746
<lucazade> rodrigo_ yes
<rodrigo_> lucazade, have time for some gdb fun?
<rodrigo_> lucazade, I think I know what the fix is (building a package for you to test), but if I could get confirmation from gdb, that would be great
<lucazade> ok.. you have to guide me
<rodrigo_> lucazade, yes
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok, so log out, and on a vt -> gdb /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon $pid_of_gdm_gsd
<rodrigo_> lucazade, then (gdb) set logging on
<rodrigo_> (gdb) c
<rodrigo_> and then log in and inmediately switch back to the vt and CTRL-C + (gdb) thread apply all bt
<rodrigo_> lucazade, then just send me the gdb.txt file you will get on the dir where you run gdb
<rodrigo_> s/send me/pastebin
<lucazade> ok I'll try
<rodrigo_> ok thanks
<lucazade> I've to switch back to vt as soon as panels appear?
<rodrigo_> lucazade, as soon as you can, so once you press ENTER on gdm login screen, switch to the vt
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok
<rodrigo_> lucazade, it took a few seconds for the gdm's gsd to die, right?
<lucazade> maybe 10sec
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> lucazade, then no need to be superfast, but yes, switch asap
<lucazade> after thread apply all bt?
<lucazade> ctrl+c?
<rodrigo_> lucazade, no, before
<lucazade> gdb is still running
<rodrigo_> when you switch to the vt, you get gdb running
<rodrigo_> so CTRL-C to get to the prompt
<lucazade> done
<rodrigo_> and then ¡thread apply all bt' on the prompt
<rodrigo_> 'thread apply all bt', sorry
<lucazade> yep.. and I still have gdb prompt
<lucazade> should I exit to get log
<lucazade> ?
<rodrigo_> yes, after some output, right?
<rodrigo_> just press 'c'  to let it finish
<rodrigo_> and then 'q' to quit gdb and yes, get the log
<lucazade> no output.. infact  gdb.log is empty..."the program is not being run."
<rodrigo_> gdb.txt
<rodrigo_> oh, empty?
<lucazade> yes, i meant gdb.txt
<rodrigo_> no other files there?
<lucazade> no
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> lucazade, you did the 'set logging on' right?
<lucazade> rodrigo_ yes
<rodrigo_> and no output at all when you entered 'thread apply all bt' ?
<lucazade> no
<lucazade> when I start gdb i get this
<lucazade> http://i.imgur.com/U8qVn.jpg
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ah, right, you need to run it with sudo gdb ...
<lucazade> :)
<rodrigo_> default in ubuntu is to not allow users to use gdb
<rodrigo_> lucazade, so, can you repeat, please?
<lucazade> rodrigo_ yes
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok, so on the vt: sudo gdb /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<rodrigo_> (gdb) set logging on
<rodrigo_> (gdb) c
<rodrigo_> then log in and switch back and: CTRL-C and 'thread apply all bt' on the (gdb) prompt
<lucazade> and q?
<rodrigo_> after 'thread apply...' -> 'q', yes
<rodrigo_> lucazade, you're italian? :)
<lucazade> yes
<rodrigo_> where from?
<lucazade> roma
<lucazade> this time I saw the output in gdb
<rodrigo_> cool, that's ok then
<lucazade> but has not been written to txt
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ah, probably it's in /root/ because you ran it as sudo
<lucazade> "the program is not being run. Countinuing. [thread 0xb74dbb70 (LWP 1880) exited] program exited normally. quit
<lucazade> this is gdb.txt
<rodrigo_> that's all?
<lucazade> yep
<rodrigo_> oh, are you running the gsd you built with the patches disabled?
<lucazade> yes
<lucazade> only 6 disabled
<rodrigo_> ok, that's it then, you need to re-enable #6
<rodrigo_> or wait for my package to build in the ppa
<lucazade> this is why I don't gather the log?
<rodrigo_> thus we can test if the fix does it
<rodrigo_> lucazade, that's why when you get to gdb prompt the program is done, since there is no bug with that patch disabled
<lucazade> :)
<lucazade> obviously
<rodrigo_> yeah :)
<lucazade> is your package in building?
<rodrigo_> yes, but I can push my branch, if you want to build locally
<rodrigo_> i386 is almost done on my ppa, if you use that
<lucazade> ok.. give me a link
<rodrigo_> to the branch?
<lucazade> to ppa
<rodrigo_> right, and it's now built, so https://launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/+archive/ppa
<rodrigo_> that is -> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rodrigo-moya/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<rodrigo_> it's got 2.32.1-0ubuntu15
<lucazade> ok thanks
<rodrigo_> lucazade, please do the gdb thing again if possible, just in case the fix is not good, so that we can get the gdb stuff
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok understood
<rodrigo_> lucazade, https://launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/+archive/ppa/+files/gnome-settings-daemon_2.32.1-0ubuntu15_i386.deb if you want to just download it instead of adding the ppa and apt-get update
<lucazade> ugh... not fixed
<rodrigo_> :(
<rodrigo_> and what does gdb says?
<lucazade> gdb
<lucazade> trying
<rodrigo_> ok
<lucazade> rodrigo_
<lucazade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594064/
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok, so it's in the spot I thought (xrandr plugin) but not in the exact one
<rodrigo_> lucazade, looking for a better fix, mille grazie again
<lucazade> no problem
<rodrigo_> it's gconf blocking it seems :(
<mterry> tedg_, when were you planning on doing a dbusmenu release?
<tedg_> mterry, I was just getting started on it... do you have a patch planned?
<tedg_> mterry, No API changes, so I can do things in any order.
<mterry> tedg_, I feel kinda close to that xemacs fix...  I'll know more in a bit
 * tedg_ usually starts from the bottom of the stack and works up -- just an FYI
<tedg_> mterry, Cool, I'll do it last then.
<mterry> tedg_, it also may be indicator-appmenu, FYI
<tedg_> both :-)
<mterry> tedg_, if I don't get it, we might want to consider blacklisting it?
<tedg_> mterry, Okay.
<rodrigo_> lucazade, only thing I can find is a memory leak, which I'm not sure it would fix the problem, so can you build my branch and run it (no gdb)?
<rodrigo_> lucazade, bzr get lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-settings-daemon/really-fix-649809
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok going to try
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, why would indicator call hang?
<rodrigo_> seb128, it doesn't it seems
<rodrigo_> I thought app_indicator_set_status did some more work than expected, but that wasn't the problem
<rodrigo_> now the memory leak is on gnome_rr_config, from gnome-desktop
<rodrigo_> which has some gconf stuff, so maybe that's the issue, since we are leaking it in the patch
<lucazade> rodrigo_ don't know if this help: I've tried to remove all indicator from panel but the problem persist
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh ok
<rodrigo_> lucazade, that won't help, since the indicator stuff is still used, even if you don't have the applet in the panel
<lucazade> ok
<rodrigo_> we should really check at runtime if there are indicators or not, but I guess that's not the problem here
<rodrigo_> or everyone would see the problem
<rodrigo_> as gdm doesn't have the indicator applet
<rodrigo_> and I haven't been able to see the problem, not only once after 100s of tries
<lucazade> strange, is always reproducible on different machines here
<lucazade> building..
<chrisccoulson> why-oh-why is mimetype handling in firefox such a mess
<lucazade> rodrigo_ if I use autologin issue is not present
<rodrigo_> lucazade, right, no gdm's gsd in that case
<seb128> lucazade, do you set anything non standard on your boxes?
<seb128> I never got it in any boxes there
<lucazade> removed ubuntuone and some other things, nothing strange... ubuntu software center also
<seb128> some other users mentioned not having ubuntuone either but I fail to see how that could be due to it
<lucazade> already tried reinstalling ubuntuone
<micahg> pitti: good morning, mediatomb, I'm switching to mozjs185, libjdic-java if paros is unused, then drop both
<pitti> hey micahg
<pitti> micahg: hm, I didn't see anything related to xulrunner in mediatomb
<micahg> pitti: we disabled javascript in lucid which was what made it a xul rdepend, but now that we have mozjs, we can reenable it
<lucazade> rodrigo_ tried your branch.. no luck
<rodrigo_> :(
<mterry> tedg_, ok, figured it out.  it's in dbusmenu, will work on a patch
<tedg_> mterry, Woot!
<dpm> tedg_, mterry, all set for your appdeveloper week sessions later on?
<mterry> dpm, yeah
<tedg_> dpm, I've changed the topic.  Can I talk about flower aranging?  ;-)
<dpm> tedg_, only if you do a videocast :)
<tedg_> "Zen of developing software through appropriately placed flowers"
<dpm> mterry, awesome
<micahg> pitti: BTW, I have gnome-web-photo, just having a little trouble w/DEP-5 in the copyright file, will try to finish it tonight
<jcastro> rodrigo_: have those guys submitted any fixes to the gnome 3 stuff yet?
<rodrigo_> jcastro, no, I had a merge proposal from jbicha, but he's not from that team
<jcastro> rodrigo_: I'll send a follow up
<rodrigo_> jcastro, ok
<mterry> tedg_, what's your deadline?  I've got it half fixed, but now turns out something else is wrong with how emacs works.  I have a classroom to run in a half hour
<tedg_> mterry, I don't specifically have one yet,  kenvandine?
<seb128> mterry, well just distro patch the fix tomorrow?
<seb128> mterry, it would gave you time for testing without blocking anything
<seb128> we don't need every fix to be in today tarball
<mterry> ok
<mterry> i thought today's was a more lenient push than future.  not that it isn't still a bug
<seb128> mterry, well no hurry as well
<seb128> I'm just pointing it that backporting a revision as a distro patch tomorrow is an option
<seb128> but getting in today upload is fine as well ;-)
<Sweetshark> launchpad says unity 3.8.8 was released 22 minutes ago. Does it fix bug 732412? There is no change to the bug yet although it is assigned to the milestone.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732412 in unity "LibreOffice Writer has no icon in Unity and is labeled "LibreOffice Small Device Format Importer"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732412
<seb128> no it doesn't
<seb128> DBO, ^
<Sweetshark> yikes
<Sweetshark> should I work around it by not shipping the "Small Device Format Importer" desktop file? LO still has one release ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's basically your call, I would not bother
<seb128> but for the record I don't see this bug on a stack beta2 install done today
<seb128> libreoffice-writer is on the default launcher and starting it matches the icon
<seb128> running it from the application place as well
<seb128> if the binary which makes it bug is not installed by default it seems somewhat low priority and easier to fix later in an unity upload
<kenvandine> tedg_, no big rush
<mterry> tedg_, I'm less enthusiastic about fixing this short term.  Maybe let's plan for a distro-patch or blacklisting
<mterry> tedg_, the basic problem is that emacs is adding new submenus that are empty (I fixed a bug here where we didn't watch such menus for new items).  But having fixed that, emacs never seems to add more items and my attempts to force it haven't quite worked.  So I need to do some deeper digging
<tedg_> mterry, Hmm, okay.  Fixing the empty items is good though.
<tedg_> mterry, I'm sure someone else does that.
<mterry> tedg_, it's actually a bit worse than that.  I don't believe we watch any submenus added in after the fact
<tedg_> mterry, Hmm... yeah, that is worse.
<jbicha> I got gnome-session 3 to work with the Ubuntu session but I'm having trouble with Ubuntu Classic
<jbicha> I can get either gnome-panel or compiz to start, but not both
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, any issues with empathy other than it not working with the me-menu yet
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: I don't really use empathy since it doesn't do IRC that well & I don't have need for other protocols these days
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, OK.  np.  if you get a change to play around tho, please do and lemme knwo of any issues
<bcurtiswx> chance*
<Sweetshark> pitti: ping?
<pitti> Sweetshark: (on the phone)
<mik3> hi all
<mik3> all?
<pitti> kenvandine: hey Ken
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<pitti> kenvandine: would you be able to sit in tomorrow's release team meeting?
<pitti> kenvandine: it will probably be a very quick one
<kenvandine> pitti, sure
<pitti> kenvandine: but I'll be in a train tomorrow, with poor or absent connectivity
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks; I'll try to update the wiki page in the morning
<kenvandine> great
<pitti> (still busy doing b2 stuff)
<kenvandine> pitti, 1500 UTC?
<pitti> yes
<kenvandine> ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i postponed 2 of the remaining WI's on the firefox-4 blueprint now
<chrisccoulson> (the eclipse one and the translation one)
<chrisccoulson> we're not goint to get eclipse done, and we'll fix translations next cycle anyway
<chrisccoulson> **going
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
 * micahg would like to disable the internal browser in eclipse which would solve the problem
 * pitti yays the software-center upload, tackling 3 RC bugs
<pitti> tremolux: bug 723911 also has an aptdaemon task, that's also still RC?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723911 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Natty) "deauthorize does not remove sources.list" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723911
<pitti> kenvandine: I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<pitti> kenvandine: might get some more bug fixes by tomorrow, of course
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<pitti> kenvandine: but I guess it'll only be a quick meeting tomorrow anyway
 * pitti waves good night, have to get up at 6
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<pitti> chrisccoulson, kenvandine: in case someone asks, I'll be mostly offline tomorrow, I by and large spend the day in a train
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
 * didrocks waves good night as well
<kenvandine> good night didrocks
<didrocks> good evening kenvandine!
<kenvandine> hey ronoc
<sweeze> gnome3 ppa question:  noticed that LANG and GDM_LANG are no longer getting set upon login from GDM.  temporarily placed "export LANG="en_US.UTF-8"" in /etc/profile, but seems like that shouldn't be the right place to set it?  (no more lang chooser in gdm greeter looks like?)
<rickspencer3> pitti was beta 2 like a birthday present you gave yourself?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-15
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning pitti!
 * pitti yays about the flawless usb network support for phone tethering
<RAOF> My phone's bluetooth/USB tethering seems to have been disabled by android 2.2.  Fortunately, it's still perfectly happy to act as a wifi gateway.
<pitti> RAOF: ah, I'm running cyanogen, and they tend to have some extra geeky features
 * bryceh_ waves
<pitti> Sweetshark: I don't see a LibO upload on chinstrap; can you just ping me and seb128 once you want us to sponsor?
<pitti> hey bryceh_, good evening
<bryceh_> pitti, thanks for handling the upower fix so quickly!  that's a nice bug to get rid of, I'd been scratching my head over that one (and its dupes) for some time
<pitti> bryceh_: ah, yw; yeah, must have been a nuisance to debug this, thanks for that
<pitti> bryceh_: oh, btw; did you ever get auto-dupes for X.org freezes yet?
<bryceh_> pitti, partly
<bryceh_> pitti, I have some evidence it seems to be working for a portion of the bug reports, but there's still plenty I'm having to handle manually still
<bryceh_> pitti, is there a way you can get a listing of bugs it is successfully able to dupe to existing bugs?
<pitti> but at least it is working in general?
<bryceh_> yeah
<pitti> bryceh_: we can look at the dup db, hang on
<pitti> bryceh_: what's a good string to search for in the dupe signature?
<bryceh_> there's some classes of bugs I'm seeing MUCH less frequently now, and am curious if it's because they're getting duped, or because the bug no longer exists
<bryceh_> pitti, "GPU lockup"
<bryceh_> "GPU lockup.*EIR: 0x00000010" is one of the ones I'm particularly curious about
<pitti> sqlite> select * from crashes where signature like '%GPU lock%';
<pitti> sqlite>
<pitti> hmm
<bryceh_> oh wait
<bryceh_> looking at the script it only sets the signature to the error codes
<bryceh_> so, look for "EIR: 0x00000010 ESR: 0x00000010"
<pitti> aa
<pitti> (EIR: 0x00000010 ESR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000003 IPEHR: 0x01000000)|741431||2011-03-24 03:30:28
<pitti> (EIR: 0x00000010 ESR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000100)|741653||2011-03-24 13:37:00
<pitti> (EIR: 0x00000010 ESR: 0x00000011 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000002 IPEHR: 0x01000000)|757791||2011-04-11 22:42:16
<pitti> (EIR: 0x00000010 ESR: 0x00000011 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x01000000)|759542||2011-04-13 08:10:37
<pitti> bryceh_: bug 741653 got some dupes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 741653 in udev "[i965gm] GPU lockup (EIR: 0x00000010 ESR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000100)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741653
<bryceh_> ahh, nice
<bryceh_> how about (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x02000011)?  That should be another common one
<pitti> 03/28/11 08:14:20: checking #742663 for duplicate
<pitti> 03/28/11 08:14:34: Report is a duplicate of #741653 (not fixed yet)
<pitti> ^ that's from the dup checker log
<pitti> so it seems to work in general
<pitti> bryceh_: above four results are all matches of "EIR"
<pitti> now I actually need to get the dup checker back up, seems it's crashing right now
<bryceh_> in general I'm not running into bugs with large quantities of dupes attached
<bryceh_> so, I guess I can interpret all of this as that the quantity of gpu lockups people are having is diminishing in general (good)
<pitti> right
<pitti> the dup db gets the signatures from all reported bugs, even the ones without dupes
<pitti> I haven't had a single lockup in natty, I think
<bryceh_> I have ideas on how to construct signatures that'll dupe up more reliably, however I don't want to fiddle with it any further this release
<pitti> all of these were compiz freezing and restarting :)
<bryceh_> since if I change how sigs are calculated, it'll break the duping currently in place
<pitti> bryceh_: isn't it nice how we finally got freeze bug handling really well, now that we hardly need it any more?
<bryceh_> hehe
<bryceh_> seems like it always works that way
<bryceh_> but you know, same thing happened with the xserver crash hook
<bryceh_> by the time we got the hook working reliably, the frequency of crash reports took a nose dive, and these days we hardly ever get them
<bryceh_> but...  I don't think those two factoids are unrelated ;-)
<pitti> you mean once you get good bug reports, it's much more likely to get them fixed efficiently?
<pitti> that would at least be the positive interpretation :)
<bryceh_> exactly
<bryceh_> seems like if you make it twice as efficient to fix a given type of bug (crash, freeze, whatever), it pays off with like a >10-fold rate of bugfixing
<pitti> wow, exponential efficiency
<bryceh_> well, exponential effectiveness at least
<bryceh_> it's like switching from a hand saw to a power saw
<bryceh_> ok now I'm just babbling.  night!
<RAOF> Good bug reports are surprisingly difficult to come across.
<RAOF> bryceh_: Night!
<bryceh_> RAOF, 'tis true.  It's insane how much time it takes to pry the necessary info out of reporters
<bryceh_> I think next cycle I'm going to try to put some multiple-choice stuff into the apport hooks
<bryceh_> "Did you experience an actual system lockup that required rebooting?"
<pitti> bryceh_: good night, sleep well!
<bryceh_> "Has this happened more than this one time?"
<RAOF> That's not a bad idea, as long as there's an obvious way to short-circut and say “I know how to report bugs, thanks” (the kernel's hook doesn't)
<pitti> "Are you willing to spend some time running test packages to get this fixed"? (and not filing if they say no) :-P
<bryceh_> mmm, yeah
<pitti> RAOF: well, TBH I actually like how the kernel does that
<pitti> means I don't need to know about their tagging policy du jour
<RAOF> Yeah, that part's good.
<pitti> the lecturing about "have you tried upstream" etc. becomes redundant quickly, of course
<RAOF> Some parts like “have you checked against the upstream kernel” (no, because I know that the aufs bug I'm reporting is in Ubuntu sauce ☺)
<pitti> RAOF: so it clearly doesn't happen with an upstream kernel :)
<RAOF> Ah, but that's not the question: it's have you *tested* against the upstream kernel.
<RAOF> And, um, no, I haven't :)
<pitti> I'll go offline for a bit, will check in regularly, though
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Oh, oh.  Has anyone else noticed banshee crashing on startup?
<RAOF> *Man* there's a lot of SIGABRT crashes there.
<kamstrup> mvo: good morning sir
<mvo> good morning !
<kamstrup> mvo: I was wondering if you could enlighten me about how apt-xapian and s-c extracts terms to index?
<kamstrup> mvo: the case is that I am working on adding CJK support to xapian
<kamstrup> mvo: and if you only use TermExtractor then I don't need to add public API, whereas if you use custom tokenization I may need to add some CJK routines to the public API
<kamstrup> mvo: and I hoped you could save me some hours of scrutinizing source code :-)
<mvo> kamstrup: we don't do a custom tokenier
<kamstrup> mvo: if you just use TermGenerator I am gonna kiss you!
<mvo> kamstrup: just the axapian.TermGeneator
<mvo> kamstrup: next uds ;)
<kamstrup> mvo: w00t!
<kamstrup> beware
<mvo> kamstrup: let me double check inside s-c, but I'm pretty certain about it
<kamstrup> mvo: my fear was that if I needed to add public CJK routines the upstream review would be so much harder to go through
<mvo> kamstrup: could you fix the issue that "-" is a split char too while working on the tokenizer (if its not much work)
<mvo> kamstrup: we use index_text_without_positions() and the spelling flag, so nothing fancy
<kamstrup> mvo: sweet!
<kamstrup> mvo: if you don't split on - then the search foo wouldn't match foo-bar ...
<kamstrup> mvo: sorry, meant bar-foo
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: You here old bean? I'm pretty sure I've got the compiz freeze malarkey figured out, and would like a hypothesis confirmed.
<mvo> kamstrup: hm, right
<Cimi> hi pitti, I'm not gettinf the symbol table/retrace as usual, so bugreports are useless for me
<Cimi> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/overlay-scrollbar/+bugs?field.tag=need-amd64-retrace
<kamstrup> mvo: in zeitgeist-fts I use the trick of converting a few of the chars I don't want to split on into _ to obtain a mangled version that wont be split
<kamstrup> mvo: then just do the same mangling on all queries and you're set
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF, i'm here now
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Sweet.  So, just next time you get compiz to hang, could you attach to X - you'll need to ‘sudo gdb Xorg $(pgrep X)’ due to the vagries of our wrapper stuff - and print the value of grabState?
<mvo> kamstrup: heh :) we do something similar too, funny
<didrocks> RAOF: you have weird greetings :-) "attach gdb"
<RAOF> didrocks: Even gdb needs hugs!
<didrocks> RAOF: btw, Jason told me about the track (and I saw the bug report), nice work! ;)
<RAOF> Or, occasionally, to suck the lifeblood of processes.
<didrocks> heh
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, sure, can do
<RAOF> didrocks: It is excellent that today is Friday, and I can retire for the weekend secure in the knowlegde that it's *probably* not my fault :)
<didrocks> RAOF: heh, yeah, a better way to really enjoy the week-end, I can understand you :)
<and471> mvo, did you have anything to do with why apt-get update is so blazingly fast in maverick? :)
<mvo> and471: not sure, but I will just claim it anyway :)
<mvo> (maverick is … 6 months ago!)
<and471> haha
<didrocks> stone age!
<jbicha> hi, anyone want to look at these before the weekend? https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+activereviews
<pitti> Cimi: you mean that they are broken, or nonexistant?
<pitti> Cimi: I just revived the retracer an hour ago or so
<Cimi> pitti: not existant
<pitti> Cimi: ah, then they should catch up soon
<Cimi> pitti: tnaks
<Cimi> pitti: I just realized how important is your bot :-)
<pitti> hehe
 * mvo just got a merge review for lp:~paulliu/flash-kernel/mx5 and wonders how that made it into his inbox
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_, pitti
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> seb128: bonjour Monsieur
<seb128> hello desktopers
<pitti> you look very natty today!
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> lol, thank you ;-)
<rodrigo_> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: two things
<seb128> quite some upgrades this morning, I was already a bit late to start and I decided to not run IRC before being done with upgrades and restart...which has been taking a bit longer than I though it would
<pitti> (1) the apport dup finder is running again
<seb128> was it broken?
<pitti> (2) I had to reject your shared-mime-info upload, it reverted the MultiArch: flag
<seb128> oh crap, thanks for catching that one up
<pitti> seb128: I thought it crashed a few days ago on consolidation?
<seb128> I copied the control from my previous on disk version but I didn't think about this one at all
<seb128> pitti, well, I think I've uncommented the crontab job again to try earlier in the week before going to bed and that it worked
<seb128> pitti, did you have to fix anything?
<pitti> no, it just worked
<seb128> pitti, it might not have been crashing, but it's taking over an hour to consolidate
<pitti> yes, it does
<seb128> which was over my timeout waiting for retraces I needed
<seb128> so I stopped it, declared it buggy and started the normal retracing ;-)
<pitti> ah, then I misunderstood
<seb128> I'm wondering if we could do a db cleaning
<pitti> it indeed takes very long because there are a large number of inconsistencies
<pitti> I need to look at that, but not today when I'm in a train
<seb128> pitti, you are in a train today? do you want me to cover for the meeting later?
<pitti> seb128: I already updated the report, and Ken said he'd sit in it
<pitti> it'll be a quick one anyway, I guess
<seb128> ok great
<pitti> seb128: yes, en route to Augsburg, to hopefully sign the rental contract today :)
<seb128> great
<pitti> anyway, going offline again for a while
<pitti> want to save some battery power, and I can use some uninterrupted attention time for some upower hacking :)
<pitti> if anyone wants me to come online, please ping my mobile phone
<rodrigo_> ping mobile phone :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, you marked https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/json-glib/fix-756426/+merge/57474 as merged and then as needs review again, is it uploaded now?
<seb128> rodrigo_, cf my comment on the bug
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, I got some issues on my 10.10 install so I bounced it back in the queue
<seb128> I will fix that over the weekend
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> what issues?
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw can you take on a new bug?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, I mixed some non 10.10 versions in the install and it's a bit messed up and fail to build things now
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<chrisccoulson> hi everyone!
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #750334
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 750334 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750334
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is a clear description of the issue in the bug
<seb128> rodrigo_, i.e what is wrong in the code
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, taking it
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm great thanks, what about you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - pretty tired! i was up quite late investigating bug 760644 last night
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760644 in firefox "Architecture-independent .DEB packages (_all.deb) not connected to software-center" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760644
<seb128> oh
<seb128> did you manage to fix it?
 * mvo hugs chrisccoulson for working onthis one
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * chrisccoulson hugs mvo
<chrisccoulson> that's better ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i figured it out, and know pretty much how to fix it. but i'm not sure i want to fix it for natty. this code is incredibly fragile and has no automated tests, and seems to break everytime someone touches it ;)
<chrisccoulson> basically, it's meant to fallback to looking up a handler by extension name if the mimetype isn't registered, but that's completely broken :(
<seb128> it might be better to fix in a sru
<seb128> it gives you the sru testing time and the possibility to discard the update if it shows issues
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, do you have code in update-manager that could force installation of i.e the unity places?
<mvo> seb128: yes and now :) I just uploaded a new version that deals with #759262 but I can add more code if needed to special case unity
<mvo> seb128: that should be "yes and no"
<mvo> seb128: the bug above seems to be about a guy who disabled recommends
<seb128> mvo, ok, thanks, I'm still unsure how those users land without places but it seems that quite some user run into it
<seb128> but it's perhaps unstable cycle installability issues
<seb128> that should stop happening at beta time
<mvo> seb128: yeah, give the interedependencies of unity I would point to installability issues during alpha/early beta
<mvo> seb128: I guess I should add code to apt that makes it fail (or warn loudly) if a new recommends can not be installed
<seb128> that would be nice
<seb128> what would be nicer is to keep it flagged as a "suggest to install in a next dist-upgrade if it gets installable"
<kamstrup> anyone knows which process starts zeitgeist on login - it's defnitely not unity (since 3.8.8 that is :-))
<kamstrup> ah, turns out to be zeitgeist-datahub that starts zeitgeist-daemon... :-/
<seb128> kamstrup, zg-datahub has an autostart desktop in the xdg dir
<seb128> kamstrup, but seems you figured it ;-)
<kamstrup> seb128: yeah, that makes sense, but I was just expecting that the datahub didn't start the daemon before it was necessary
<glatzor> mvo, hello. I can now reproduce the "could not locatett-mscorefonts-installer" bug. see lp #713829
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713829 in aptdaemon "programming error in aptdaemon - I seem to have a program running some where that I cant find - I dont know if its XAMPP or the previouse download of WINE that I couldnt get to go through - how do I correct this? I cant use Synaptics and when I try to download from the manager it says I have to remove a program but it gives me an error when I try to romove." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7138
<glatzor> mvo, run apt-get install ms-ttcorefonts-installer but kill the terminal window during the EULA debconf question. the apt-get/dpkg/debconf processes will hang in the background. reboot et voila!
<mvo> glatzor: woah, thanks!
<glatzor> mvo, I also committed some more bug fixes to aptdaemon trunk this morning
<mvo> glatzor: I did a big of triage this morning, looks good afaict, I noticed one more unicode issue (#761386) and a funny overflow error
<mvo> glatzor: the overflow one is a bit odd as it seems space is > 2gb?!?
<mvo> (#758837)
<mvo> glatzor: thanks, awsome, I have a look
 * mvo hugs supuer-glatzor
<glatzor> mvo, I love third party packages ...
<mvo> they are "interessting" ;)
<mvo> I prepare a update with your fixes now
<mvo> glatzor: I get some lunch know, let me know if anything new comes up
<didrocks> lool: do you have the unity places daemon running?
<didrocks> lool: hey btw ;)
<fagan> mvo: ping
<fagan> Im having a bit of a problem with the recommended thing in the software center it doesnt seem to be easy to click on the first try
<fagan> its very strange
<fagan> Im wondering if its a bug or not
<fagan> hmmmm its working fine now thats very strange
<mvo> fagan: could you try under non-compz? I had some odd issues with compiz and passive grabs
<mvo> fagan: I will read scrollback, off to lunch now
<pitti> rodrigo_: ping> was that just a test, or need anything?
<pitti> I'm in a train with power now, :)
<lool> didrocks: I don't see it running
<lool> Well I ran "ps fauxww|grep places"
<rodrigo_> pitti, no, just a joke :)
<lool> didrocks: Maybe it crashed?
<rodrigo_> pitti, sorry, bad joke :)
<didrocks> lool: ok, it's a dup of bug #761225
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 761225 in unity "unity-applications-daemon doesn't start up on login." [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761225
<seb128> pitti, hey
<fagan> mvo: well ill give it a try after work and get back about it
<didrocks> lool: just fixed it in trunk, I'll distro-patch soon
<lool> didrocks: Cool; thanks!
<pitti> rodrigo_: no problem :)
<didrocks> lool: yw ;)
<lool> didrocks: I could only consider switching to Unity with alt-f2 in place, and this bug was basically making it unusable again for me  ;-)
<didrocks> lool: meanwhile, you can start the daemon by hovering the place icons in the launcher
<didrocks> then, it will start the application place
<didrocks> and you will get alt + F2 back :)
<lool> didrocks: Ah, I just tried running it by hand and that hadn't worked
<didrocks> hum, it should as we listen on the name, but well, anyway, just do that ;)
<lool> didrocks: Indeed; awesome!
<lool> hovering over places fixed it, launching it from an xterm hadn't helped
<didrocks> lool: ok, there is something missing on reactivation then, well, the main case is covered at least (just uploaded the fix)
<lool> There is one small thing which I'd like to fix, but I didn't manage to configure it: when the static workspace switcher is displayed, I can not easily see which workspace I'm currently on; it's only clear if there are windows on all workspaces (as the windows are shaded on inactive workspaces), but empty workspaces are very similar to the current one as they have a non-shadowed background
<lool> I found some preferences in compiz to tweak the "background" colors but that didn't seem to affect the background image in workspaces
<didrocks> lool: yeah, the static switcher plugin is quite buggy in that regard, we have plans for oneiric, not for natty though
<Sweetshark> pitti, seb128: I have uploaded libreoffice_3.3.2-1ubuntu3 to chinstrap for sponsoring. I am still walking trough the translation wiki pages updating their status and verifying everything to be right in the patch. I still have to recheck writer, startcenter and math. If this is time critical you can sponsor now, if not: I will report back when I have verified and updated all wiki pages.
<lool> Ok; thanks, was hoping I was missing obvious
<pitti> Sweetshark: I think it would be fine to upload on Monday
<pitti> Sweetshark: if anything breaks, then we rather don't want to deal with it over the weekend, I think
<Sweetshark> pitti: I dont think it will break, I am just rechecking for copy paste errors.
<dpm> hi Sweetshark, do you think it will be possible to add the ca-xv language pack as per bug 725746 before release?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725746 in libreoffice "Missing language on LibreOffice -Catalan (Valencian)-" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725746
<Sweetshark> dpm: do you know the status of the translations? how complete are those?
<dpm> Sweetshark, they should be as complete as the main 'ca' language pack
<dpm> which means very good
<dpm> and also good community support
<Sweetshark> dpm: Well, the change itself is trivial. If it does not break anything -- sure.
<dpm> Sweetshark, if that works out, it'd be awesome, thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: when you get a chance to have a look, there are good fixes to get before the week-end of beta2 test in compiz/nux/bamf in the queue.
<pitti> oh, again?
<pitti> ah, indeed; I already accepted a bunch this morning
<didrocks> pitti: right, small/big fixes after the last update that will get nice to avoid dups
<didrocks> was yesterday evening?
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<didrocks> didn't see the bug report updated
<pitti> gtg, train stop coming up
<didrocks> pitti: ok, you can wait for bamf finally, there is another latest minute fix
<didrocks> njpatel is asking this so kindly you can't refuse ;)
<pitti> didrocks: too late :)
<pitti> didrocks: it's not that last minute, we at least have another week for fixes
<didrocks> pitti: right, I just expect that this week-end, with beta2, a lot of people will test :)
<pitti> yep
<didrocks> so, we have a nice compiz fix waiting, just pending if they want one additional fix or not.
<Sweetshark> ugh
 * Sweetshark has all wiki pages updated.
<didrocks> pitti: so, there is new design changes coming, do you want me to drop the bug number there? (I subscribed the release team normally to them)
<Sweetshark> dpm: is bug 725746 only about l10n or also about the help package?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725746 in libreoffice "Missing language on LibreOffice -Catalan (Valencian)-" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725746
<pitti> didrocks: subscribing u-release is fine
<didrocks> ok thankss :)
<didrocks> -s, one is enough
<Sweetshark> didrocks:
<Sweetshark> didrocks: http://bash.org/?400459 ?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: heh :)
<dpm> Sweetshark, I believe so, but let me ask...
<Sweetshark> dpm: according to http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Translation_for_3_3 both are at ~88%
<dpm> Sweetshark, yep, the translator confirmed that help should also be packaged
<Sweetshark> dpm: k
<dpm> Sweetshark, thanks a bunch!
<dpm> Sweetshark, sorry to be a pain, but the translator tells me that we should leave it and _not_ include the ca-xv translation. He meant to request the inclusion for 3.4, as he's not very happy with the quality of the 3.3.2 translation. Sorry for the noise and the extra work, but in case you've already started, could you undo any changes? I.e. not include the ca-xv package
<Sweetshark> dpm: I was just about to push it.
 * Sweetshark reverts
<dpm> Sweetshark, sorry about that, and thanks anyway
 * pitti waves BBL
<dpm> Sweetshark, for future reference, where do you check which languages to create an l10n package for? I just want to make sure whether I should close the bug or leave it open to request the inclusion of ca-xv for 3.4
<Sweetshark> dpm: I mostly do what debian does ;)
<dpm> Sweetshark, ok, I'll ask the debian guys then :-)
<Sweetshark> dpm: oh, you mean where you see which pack we build?
<dpm> Sweetshark, yeah, I mean if there is a new language available at upstream, which is the criteria to package it? I'm wondering why for example the Icelandic translations were not included and translators had to request it.
<Sweetshark> dpm: I assume that mostly an oversight. The translation might have not been as good/complete before ...
<Sweetshark> dpm: I think a translation covering at least 60% might be worth considering, below that not really.
<dpm> Sweetshark, ok. So in the ca-xv bug, what's your recommendation? Shall we just close it and the translations will just be included in 3.4, or shall we leave the bug open for 3.4?
<Sweetshark> dpm: Its not too bad to let translators file a bug when they feel the translation ready. They know best.
<dpm> Sweetshark, ok, I'll add a comment, leave it open and re-ping you for 3.4. Thanks!
<Sweetshark> dpm: I would leave it open. Being very naive still when using launchpad: Is there a way to set it as a target for 3.4 (milestone?)
<Sweetshark> dpm: great!
<seb128> why is firefox so stupid when it comes to open text files it download?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - why, what's it doing?
<seb128> it tries to open those with " " which obviously doesn't work
<seb128> I have to save them on my desktop and double click on the file which is annoying
<chrisccoulson> i haven't seen that problem before :/
<seb128> well I guess that's when it doesn't get the correct mimetype from the server or something
<kenvandine> seb128, there was a papyon release that fixes some bugs that upstream really wants us to have, they said the debian package will be uploaded tonight
<kenvandine> seb128, should i update it or just sync it tonight when they get it uploaded to debian?
<seb128> kenvandine, update please
<seb128> syncs bypass the queue so you would need a bug with a debdiff asking for a sync
<seb128> it's likely less work for you to just upload
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> hi abhinav-
<abhinav-> seb128: hi :)
<seb128> seems rodrigo is not online, he might be at lunch, but I will ping him when he's back
<abhinav-> sure. I will be here
<rickspencer3> hey all
<rickspencer3> pitti, thanks for beta 2 yesterday! I like getting gifts from people on their birthdays
<seb128> hello rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hiya seb128
<rickspencer3> all ...
<rickspencer3> I am so stoked with 11.04 Desktop right now
<rickspencer3> it's purring like a kitten for me
<rickspencer3> seb128, didrocks how do the incoming crash reports look?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: they look quite good, we didn't get a lot of new crashers
<seb128> rickspencer3, quite low earlier today but not sure how many users had upgraded, I'm about to do a new review round
<didrocks> rickspencer3: the ccsm "unactivate" plugin is almost fixed
<mterry> tedg, three indicator-appmenu branches filed.   I may have more for dbusmenu, and emacs still isn't working perfectly.  :-/
<seb128> rickspencer3, we got 2 crashes with the new version both fix commited in the hour they have been reported
<seb128> hey mterry
<mterry> seb128, hi!
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> you guys are amazing
<seb128> mterry, can you try to land those updates,backported commits to natty so they get testing over the weekend?
<tedg> mterry, Okay, do you want me to review those right now, or wait until you have the total emacs picture?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: there is a new compiz coming as well which fixes some annoying issues :)
<mterry> seb128, yes...  for the two obvious ones.  one is risky and I want a tedg approval
<didrocks> hey mterry
 * didrocks just fixed the trash!
<mterry> tedg, these 3 stand alone as bugs.  I'm going to wait on the dbus ones until I see the whole picture
<mterry> didrocks, hi!
<tedg> mterry, Okay
<seb128> mterry, well, I especially want the less non trivial one in before weekend to give it extra testing
<mterry> seb128, OK
<mterry> :)
<seb128> mterry, but sure, wait for ted reviews and to batch updates ;-)
<seb128> we started receiving some libdbusmenu crashes for applications btw
<mterry>  doh
<seb128> bug #752959 and bug #761112
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 752959 in libdbusmenu "gimp-2.6 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_is_object_path()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752959
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 761112 in libdbusmenu "kildclient crashed with SIGSEGV in menu_preferences_open_cb()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761112
<mterry> I thought we fixed all those
<mterry> seb128, ah yeah, I've seen the gimp one
<mterry> Couldn't reproduce
<seb128> mterry, it got 3 duplicates so maybe they have infosd
<mterry> seb128, oh good, that's more dups than last I checked.  But the traces they had were not useful at the time
 * mterry goes back to emacs though
<seb128> mterry, yeah I didn't mean to interrupt you
<seb128> mterry, I will try if I find a way to trigger it or get a valgrind log
<seb128> kenvandine, it could be nice to backport the fix for bug #750671
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 750671 in indicator-datetime "Calendar entry's title should be trimmed in the Calendar" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750671
<kenvandine> seb128, just did it :)
<kenvandine> well, testing now
<seb128> kenvandine, excellent, I noticed it on my calendar as well today due to some incoming calls ;-)
<kenvandine> i have several long ones too
<mvo> chrisccoulson: libnss3 is yours, right? we have a libnss3 2:something in dapper, so people with really old installs have trouble upgrading now
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, that's sort-of mine ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: we probably need a epoch in natty as well or a special magic for this
<chrisccoulson> mvo - oh, that must have been built from another source package :/
<mvo> probably
<chrisccoulson> how come we've never noticed this before? (it must have been an issue for dapper -> hardy upgrades too)
<pitti> rickspencer3: hey Rick
<pitti> rickspencer3: yeah, it was a nice gift indeed :)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, because there's no package named libnss3 in hardy and it's been reintroduced in natty
<jibel> ?
<chrisccoulson> oh, yeah. that's because i renamed the package in natty
<chrisccoulson> dang, that sucks
<chrisccoulson> mvo - so, people upgrading to natty still have the dapper libnss3 installed?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: well, there is a small chance yes, probably very rare
<mvo> chrisccoulson: not sure we need to worry
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i think they need to be updating directly from dapper -> natty for it to be a problem
<chrisccoulson> as the old nss packages get removed at some point along the way (and replaced with the versioned libnss3-1d and libnss3-0d packages)
<chrisccoulson> but they ship the same files
<mvo> ok, if we force that via some conflict then thta should be fine
<chrisccoulson> i'll check that
<pgraner> didrocks, rickspencer3 suggested I talk to you, multi-head seems to have broke after todays update
<didrocks> pgraner: can you define what broke for you?
<didrocks> I'm on multi-head and running unity
<pgraner> didrocks, I lost one monitor (desktop shows up on the left) and the monitors utility tells me they are both there and operational but I the right one thinks its one (blue light vs. orange when in standby)
<pgraner> didrocks, no errors in Xorg log
<didrocks> pgraner: do you have the same thing in the "classic" session?
<didrocks> and "classic (no effect)"
<pgraner> didrocks, will need to log out and retry brb
<didrocks> pgraner: sure
<pgraner> didrocks, ok, got some weird results
<pgraner> didrocks, Classic was same as Unity session only one screen
<pgraner> didrocks, when I went into classic (no effects), I got both screens
<didrocks> hum, can be a compiz issue then
<pgraner> didrocks, I logged out, and then logged into Unity and then had both screens
<didrocks> pgraner: did you update compiz today?
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> hum… dunno then :/
<pgraner> didrocks, updated about an hour ago
<didrocks> pgraner: the last compiz update (before the one I just pushed so you can't have it yet) was few days ago
<pgraner> didrocks, I update everyday so I'm sure I have it
<pgraner> didrocks, from dpkg.log
<pgraner> 2011-04-15 09:44:50 status installed compiz 1:0.9.4+bzr20110411-0ubuntu2
<didrocks> ok, there is one change here…
<didrocks> and it's not related to it
<didrocks> pgraner: if you can reproduce it, like reboot
<didrocks> and downgrade, reboot, make sure it doesn't happen
<pgraner> didrocks, sure, I have to step away for about 2 hrs, I'll file a bug and send you the number and I'll do several reboot tests etc...
<didrocks> pgraner: excellent, thanks!
<pgraner> didrocks, np
<dpm> Sweetshark, another l10n question: can we ship the localized LO product names as per the translations people submitted on the wiki? We talked about this the other day and translators are asking for it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2011-April/004661.html
<Sweetshark> dpm: It would have required some more changes to the code, so I postponed it for now. Additionally, some translators translated the product name even in latin letters, while others did not. IMHO it would be better to get that consistent across languages before merging.
<dpm> Sweetshark, ok, ack with postponing. However, we won't get consistency across languages. All teams have got different guidelines: e.g. in Spanish they don't translate things such as «Software», whereas in Catalan and French it gets translated
<dpm> So we'll always have a situation where some languages will translate it and some won't
<pitti> ok, will spend the remaining time on some more hacking, have a nice weekend everyone!
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you as well
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end pitti!
<seb128> mvo, oh!
<seb128> mvo, update-manager stopped hanging when dismissing the password dialog, well done!
<mvo> seb128: yeah!
<seb128> mvo, that makes me unsure, didrocks was going to be my hero of the day but I'm pondering with you after noticing that one ;-)
<didrocks> mvo: how can you steal that to me!!! :-)
<mvo> seb128: what did he do? I know its enough that he just is :)
<mvo> IS
<seb128> mvo, out of being awesome every day this cycle? he just fixed an unity crasher ;-)
<chrisccoulson> can i be somebodies hero? i'm feeling left out here ;)
<chrisccoulson> j/k
<seb128> chrisccoulson, start by making firefox open files with a command different than " " ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think you must have broken something in your config :P
<mvo> seb128: heh, yeah, thats what I meant, its enough that he just is :)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - have you got a link to the file that doesn't work?
<mvo> didrocks: 1 day hero == mvo 364 days hero == didrocks
<didrocks> mvo: I don't think that's it, TBH, even if I really would like to! :-)
 * mvo hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs mvo back!
 * didrocks hugs seb128 as well for his kind words
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * hyperair pokes didrocks 
<hyperair> didrocks: did you get the bug mail about librarywatcher?
<didrocks> hyperair: yeah, I saw the change
<hyperair> didrocks: er what change?
<hyperair> didrocks: it was a question directed at you =\
<didrocks> hyperair: not sure we are speaking about the same email then, let me look at it again
<hyperair> bug #760902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760902 in banshee "Banshee's Library Watcher should be disabled by default in Ubuntu 11.04" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760902
<hyperair> yes or no?
<didrocks> hyperair: ok, was talking about
<didrocks> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=623590
<ubot2> Gnome bug 623590 in User Interface "Help user in showing how to import music into banshee" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hyperair> oh
<didrocks> was pretty related ;)
<hyperair> well, i'd totally take the new patch, but the main issue is.. do we leave librarywatcher enabled or not?
<didrocks> so
<hyperair> yeah it was
<didrocks> TBH, I didn't use it so much extensively, I have no objection for the removal…
<didrocks> but it's what import from rhythmbox, isn't it?
<hyperair> no it isn't
<hyperair> librarywatcher is the inotify watcher
<hyperair> the inotify importer
<seb128> check with dobey
<seb128> rb was relying on it for get u1 songs imported
<seb128> not sure if that's the case there as well
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> hm
<seb128> the way it worked is that they download the files on disk
<didrocks> anyway, I think that disabling something is like a FFe, so rt should be aware of it
<seb128> it relies on the library watch for those to be listed
<seb128> not sure if that's a rb specific though
<seb128> or if they push u1 songs to the library in some way
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> well, in rhythmbox we insert a second library path
<dobey> we can't do that in banshee
<dobey> the inotify watcher doesn't help or hurt us in banshee
<seb128> ok, so that's a "u1 doesn't need it"
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, did you not turn off python-gtkspell in gnome-python-extras? do we have 2 source packages providing that now, or am i confused?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> i remember now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, being confused, taking a penalty card
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mterry, bug #761990 btw just for your info it's low priority
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 761990 in ubuntu-geonames "return non localized countrie names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761990
<seb128> mterry, localized cities work now but the (Countries, ...) info are not
<mterry> seb128, right...
 * mterry will have to check whether that's in the data or not
<mpt> seb128, does "Startup Applications" settings still exist in Gnome 3?
<seb128> mpt, yes
<mpt> thanks
<seb128> yw
<slomo> what's robert ancell's nick?
<kenvandine> slomo, robbert_ancell
<slomo> ok, not here apparently
<slomo> is it still possible to get changes into natty? he took an upstream change to gst-plugins-good that breaks a lot ;)
<kenvandine> slomo, nope
<kenvandine> slomo, depending on the bug, maybe
<slomo> well, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=647326
<ubot2> Gnome bug 647326 in gst-plugins-good "[pulsesink] Produces crackling sound" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<slomo> and i'm surprised that nobody else reported that yet to you
<Sweetshark> seb128, pitti: Anyone interested in sponsoring bug 753584? jasoncwarner found it important.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 753584 in ayatana-design "New Libre office icons are used in the launcher but not in Nautilus / Dash search results" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753584
<slomo> it's very easy to reproduce and happens in many situations
<slomo> kenvandine: so, what paperwork needs to be done to get that patch removed? :)
<seb128> no, just upload with a changelog describing the issue
<slomo> ok
<kenvandine> slomo, weird not more people are reporting it
<slomo> yes, no idea why nobody else reported this
<seb128> Sweetshark, sorry not today but maybe kenvandine can help you
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, i can
<dpm> hey ronoc, all set for the session? May I ask you to join #ubuntu-classroom-chat and #ubuntu-classroom-backstage as well?
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, is sladen already working on sponsoring it?
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: I dont know, sorry.
<kenvandine> he updated the bug 7m again
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 7 in launchpad "Need help for novice translators" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7
 * kenvandine asked in #ayatana
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, if he isn't, i'll take a look
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end!
<ronoc> dpm, grand
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: great, thanks.
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, sladen has already uploaded it
<kenvandine> it's in the unapproved queue
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: k thx
<dpm> ronoc, cool, good luck with the session!
<ronoc> dpm, thanks
<hyperair>  /lastlog dobey
<hyperair> whoops
<vish> hyperair: haha! now we know you spy on dobey  ;p
<hyperair> vish: heh. ;-)
<hyperair> vish: if you /lastlog dobey, you'll see that there are some responses relevant to me :-)
<hyperair> re: u1ms
<hyperair> and librarywatcher
<vish> ah! yea..
<hyperair> i was waiting for a ping, but it never came, so i figured let's /lastlog
<abhinav-> rodrigo_: Hi, seb128 told me to seek your help about this bug in tomboy: bug 757635 , the merge proposal hasn't been reviewed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 757635 in tomboy "Hitting delete key while focus in search box triggers deletion of note" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757635
<abhinav-> rodrigo_: I also sent the patch upstream but the upstream developers haven't been able to look at it :) (I just talked to sand a few hours ago as well)
<mterry> tedg, ok, a couple dbusmenu branches and an appmenu-gtk one for ya (with the sad sight of a blacklisted emacs).  I haven't totally given up on it yet, but I'm close.  :)
<mterry> tedg, did you get a chance to look at my previous appmenu branches?
<tedg> mterry, I'm actually reviewing them right now.  I dont' think the root changed is that risky.
<tedg> mterry, I mean, it's using tested code.
<tedg> mterry, It's slightly expensive as you noted, but I think that it's a reasonable approach.
<mterry> tedg, yeah, that's what pushing and watching bug reports is for anyway  :)
<mterry> tedg, I can prep distro patches for appmenu, dbusmenu, and appmenu-gtk then
<tedg> mterry, http://i.imgur.com/y7Hm9.jpg  ;-)
<mterry> lol
<tedg> mterry, You shouldn't need to do that, you can just merge from trunk.  I think that's better than putting stuff in /debian/patches
<mterry> tedg, oh right.  you dx folks and your bzr
 * mterry prepares to screw up your history
<mterry> I'll wait until you're done with reviews then
 * tedg feels confident bazaar can handle it.  We're not using something fragile like git ;-)
<dobey> tedg: i ♥ that image.
<tedg> dobey, It's pretty awesome.  Hat tip goes to bueno there.
<tedg> mterry, Could you review this one, and we can distro patch it at the same time: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/dbusmenu/lp761112/+merge/57899
<mterry> tedg, hrm, the same checks should go into my https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/dbusmenu/activate-new-items/+merge/57939 merge
<tedg> mterry, That's what I was just looking at :-)
<mterry> tedg, let's merge yours first and I'll rework mine to use a function and call it from both places
<tedg> mterry, okay
<tedg> mterry, done
<Sweetshark> tedg: Well, LibreOffice/OpenOffice.org can easily make any SCM sweat, I guess.
<tedg> Sweetshark, Is LO using Bazaar?  I thought they were using git
<chrisccoulson> does anyone else see these errors in their error console in firefox:
<Sweetshark> tedg: LO is using git, OOo is using hg, and was using SVN and CVS before. Each having its own set of difficulties. SVN was the worst though.
<chrisccoulson> "Error: uncaught exception: aPlacesNode must have _DOMElement set"
<mterry> tedg, try lp:~mterry/dbusmenu/activate-new-items now
<tedg> Sweetshark, Ah, yeah.  SVN is fine, better than CVS, but I'm not a huge fan.  It seems like too little too late.
<tedg> chrisccoulson, I don't.
<tedg> mterry, Looking
<chrisccoulson> tedg - thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dunno I gave up on firefox since it refuses to open my files, I'm using w3m rather ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<tedg> mterry, Looks good
<seb128> (you will get an url next time it happens)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be useful :)
<seb128> but the "error" tab is empty in my firefox
<tedg> kenvandine, Distro patch?  https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-sound/support-gnome-control-center-3/+merge/57435
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the file was a json one if that matters, but well it's not the first time I run into buggy cases, I guess it gets confused when it's not a type it knows
<kenvandine> tedg, looking
<kenvandine> tedg, sure
<mterry> tedg, so do I need paperwork to release new versions of these?
<chrisccoulson> hmm, this is annoying. i see these errors in firefox here but i can't recreate them when i have chromebug running
<chrisccoulson> i love heisenbugs ;)
<seb128> mterry, the paperwork is to pay beers at UDS to you team mates there
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mterry, those are bug fixes, just upload
<mterry> seb128, sure, but didn't know if we were in some super freeze
<mterry> I guess they have to be approved, but no paperwork
<chrisccoulson> mmmmmm, beeeeeeer
<seb128> see, chrisccoulson has some highlight keywords ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> mterry, joke aside hard freeze is next thursday
<seb128> mterry, until they people will review diffs from whatever is in the queue
<seb128> mterry, if you break a feature or ui or string freeze you better have a bug to document that but fixes are fine to just upload
<seb128> "until then"
<mterry> k
<cyphermox> could someone sponsor an update of m-b-p-i? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/natty/mobile-broadband-provider-info/20110415/+merge/57946
<robbiew> mterry: I think you should propose DejaDup for main and the official backup application for desktop...really solid app my friend ;)
<rickspencer3>  DejaDupe on the CD?
<mterry> robbiew, heh, thanks!
<robbiew> rickspencer3: +1
<mterry> robbiew, we've got time to squeeze it into natty right?  let me file an FFe  ;)
<robbiew> lol...yeeeahhh
<robbiew> good luck with that
<rickspencer3> robbiew, since jasoncwarner is gone, now's your chance to meddle with the desktop
<rickspencer3> mterry, you could do an MRI and FFE by Monday, right?
<rickspencer3> no problem
<rickspencer3> :)
<robbiew> mterry: you could do an MRI...but probably want an MIR...you know, unless you got something physically wrong that I'm not aware of
<robbiew> lol
<mterry> heh
<rickspencer3> MRI
<rickspencer3> that's what I mean, the medical procedure
<rickspencer3> was there some ambiguity
<rickspencer3> ?
<mterry> tedg, ok, all merged and pushed to bzr/ubuntu.  now just waiting for approvals
<tedg> mterry, Sweet!  Let the testing begin!  ;-)
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: ping?\
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-16
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: still around?
<hallyn> hm, why is it that every time i apt-get dist-upgrade, my caps-lock key goes from being a control back to being caps-lock?
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, now i am
<xclaesse> is there a way to set a gtk theme when running with gnome3 ppa?
<xclaesse> even gtk2 apps have ugly win95 theme
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-17
<asac> hmm. wat is confusing that after upgrading to natty i suddenly have whole nautilus back :/
<asac> hmm. wat is confusing that the global menu of apps only appears if i mouse over the top bar :/
<asac> hmm. if i move really slow to the left corner the launcher bar with the apps will not appear
<ailo_> I'm trying to figure out what is causing gtk theming not to work on Ubuntu Studio Natty, a fresh install
<ailo_> The theme is only partially working
<ailo_> Panels, menu and destop right-click menu fall back on basic GTK theme
<ailo_> Icons can't be changed. They are the default Gnome variant
<ailo_> Windows, like nautilus will use the chosen theme
<ailo_> I would file a bug report, but I do not know which packages are affected
<ailo_> Could someone help me find out what is causing this?
<ailo_> Apparently, this only happens on some system
<ailo_> systems*
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-09
<Darxus> 10:00PM < Darxus> Any idea if Qt5 will make Ubuntu 12.10?
<Darxus> 10:01PM < thiago> we want to release by end of june
<Darxus> Is that enough time to get Qt5 in Ubuntu 12.10?
<smspillaz> Darxus: today is a public holiday, you are best asking on the mailing lists
<didrocks> good morning
<rickspencer3> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I'm feeling a lot better today, been a bit sick for the last week now :/
<rickspencer3> how about you didrocks?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: urgh :/ I'm hoping this week will be better for you then! I'm fine personnaly, thanks! :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I guess you are looking at the distro-readiness testing results for Unity this morning?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: exactly
 * rickspencer3 crosses fingers
 * didrocks too :)
<didrocks> I already have two bugs on my list that I sent to the dx team on Friday
<didrocks> hoping there will be no more ;)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, fwiw, I just assigned a synaptics bug to the desktop team, something about trackpads not working after suspend
<rickspencer3> seems to be vexing to quite a few people
<RAOF> Hm.  I thought that was happening earlier in the cycle, and we fixed it?  Bah.
<xclaesse> any idea why language switched from French to english on precise since last week?
<xclaesse> broken langpack or something?
<bcurtiswx> dobey, I updated to libubuntuoneui-3.0-1 (3.1+r151-32~precise1) and i don't get the race condition any more :) \o/
<dobey> bcurtiswx: great, thanks!
<bcurtiswx> dobey, thank to you too :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<bjf> have latest precise installed and updated. have openjdk6 installed. can not get java applets to run in either firefox or chrome
<bjf> need help
<bkerensa> bjf: #ubuntu is the appropriate channel for support
<micahg> bjf: you need icedtea-6-plugin :)
<mlankhorst> hm, chroot ubuntu install still needs my /bin/true version of initctl to work :)
<bjf> micahg: thanks
<micahg> bkerensa: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel for precise support still :)
<bkerensa> micahg: I overlooked the precise :P
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-10
<RAOF> Good morning all.
<TheMuso> Morning RAOF, how was your weekend?
<RAOF> Very nice.
<RAOF> It's been, and will continue to be, quite hot in Perth.
<smspillaz> RAOF: really? its quite collld
<mterry> jbicha, hello!  You've got an unreleased patch in gnome-control-center bzr.  I have a patch I want to add too.  Is there a reason yours is unreleased (like, does it need more testing)?
<RAOF> smspillaz: Which Perth are *you* sitting in? :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah was a warm weekend in Sydney until Sunday evening, where we got hit with a rather cold change after a thunderstorm. Yesterday and today are quite cold by comparrison.
<smspillaz> RAOF: I live next to UWA
<RAOF> Maybe it's warmer up north?
<smspillaz> that would probably be right
<jbicha> mterry: no reason in particular except that the one patch looked too lonely to get released all by itself
<mterry> jbicha, :)  well, two patches isn't so bad
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> why oh why does rythmbox keep stopping?
<thumper> it says it is playing but gets stuck in-between tracks
<TheMuso> thumper: Can you reproduce with another gstreamer player?
<thumper> TheMuso: like what?
<TheMuso> Banshee for one.
<thumper> TheMuso: also, it doesn't seem to be every track, just some of them
<TheMuso> hrm ok.
<thumper> I could try with banshee for sure
<TheMuso> Just a thought, it may be rhythmbox, but gstreamer could also be doing something weird.
<mterry> thumper, ooh, I had a bug like that, got it for any gstreamer app.  let me see if I can dig up the number
<mterry> thumper, bug 918361
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 918361 in gstreamer0.10 "[Lemur UltraThin, Realtek ALC272, Speaker, Internal] fails after a while" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918361
<thumper> mterry: ta
<thumper> mterry: mine seems to be slightly different
<thumper> and I just had two different issues... :(
<thumper> although I bet they are related
 * thumper has performance reviews to do
<mterry> thumper, ok, file new bugs then.  Was hoping to raise my bug's heat  ;)
<thumper> I have 12 to go
 * thumper sighs
<mterry> :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey, how are you? had a nice Easter weekend?
<robert_ancell> pitti, sure did
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you want me to handle bug 975901, or are you on it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975901 in lightdm "guest session is not confined by apparmor" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975901
<pitti> robert_ancell: it looks like a recent packaging error, installing the stuff into /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/
<robert_ancell> pitti, you know best about guest session, so go for it
<robert_ancell> oh, a libexec dir change
<pitti> robert_ancell: trunk's policy does have LIBEXECDIR/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper
<pitti> robert_ancell: hence "recent packaging error"
<pitti> robert_ancell: anyway, I can look at it, just wanted to coordinate
<robert_ancell> ok
<BigW> Good Morning.
<RAOF> Woah, pitti awakens early in Perth's timezone :)
<pitti> I got up at 7, not that early :)
<BigW> Err, how do I link to another bugs in launchpad comments?
<RAOF> BigW: You can just include text like “bug #foo” and it gets autolinked.
<BigW> oh cool, thanks.
<RAOF> I'm not sure what the complete syntax the parser looks for, but “bug #12345” will work.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<micahg> pitti: do you still intend to back out the glib single includẻ
<pitti> micahg: ah, that one case that makes a server package FTBFS? yes
<micahg> pitti: well, makes a bunch of universe packages FTBFS that we probably won't fix before release
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va? had a nice Easter holiday?
<rickspencer3> good morning didrocks, pitti
<pitti> bonjour rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> feeling a lot lot better, still coughing a little, but I actually felt up to a little run yesterday!
<didrocks> hey pitti ;) well, no real holiday in fact, but nice normal week-end, yeah! And you, how were your few days off? :)
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, nice holiday for you?
<pitti> didrocks: quite nice indeed; we went to Dresden and met lots of friends and family again
<pitti> unfortunately it was rather cold
<pitti> but we went for some hiking anyway, and a big feast at the end of course :)
<didrocks> nice ;)
<pitti> micahg: pushed fix to bzr now, will coordinate upload with seb128 (he said he also had some glib stuff)
<micahg> pitti: sounds good, thanks
<pitti> bbl
<jasoncwarner_> morning pitti and didrocks , hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey jasoncwarner_
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_
 * rickspencer3 steps away
<mlankhorst> morning
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_, how are you? had a nice Easter weekend?
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti yeah, good overall, thanks for asking. you?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: it was quite nice; we went back to Dresden to meet family and friends
<pitti> lots of food, short nights :)
<jasoncwarner_> :) of course. is germany starting to warm up?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: it had been nice and warm for two weeks already, but over Easter holiday it got quite cold again
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: but should get better again this week
<pitti> the last two Easter holidays were sunny and warm, so we had that coming I guess :)
<jasoncwarner_> soon you can expect to have the german sprint followed by the 3 weeks of german summer ;) j/k
<pitti> *sigh* what could I possibly reply to that to an Aussie..
<jasoncwarner_> I think the only retort to the aussie's is...enjoy everything on the continent literally trying to kill you!
<pitti> *chuckle*, I'll remember that :0
<robert_ancell> pitti, do you have any experience with shared memory on linux?
<pitti> robert_ancell: not much
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm just wondering how to pick a key so that it's unique and other processes can't snoop/modify the shared memory
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, if you don't want other processes to be able to read it, why do you need shared memory then?
<pitti> s/need/use/
<robert_ancell> pitti, well, I want *two* processes to share access to it, but not any other malicious process
<robert_ancell> or at least have a reliable way of getting a random key
<pitti> hm, I guess you need to put the two processes into the same group or run as the same user, or be root
<RAOF> How much does it need to be shared memory, and not (say) a pipe?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, pipe is too slow
<pitti> wow, the buffering overhead is that noticeable, for a key exchange?
<pitti> with shm you need some locking as well, after all
<robert_ancell> so I'll probably use a pipe for control flow, but I really just want some shared memory between a child process and a parent one.  The memory needs to be allocated in the child
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, shmget() needs a key for the memory block, but the keys appear to be system global
<robert_ancell> i.e. shmget (1234, 0, 0) returns a handle to shared memory block 1234
<RAOF> Can you set the permissions to only be openable by the parent pid?
<pitti> not with standard Unix permissions
 * RAOF was misreading SystemV shm documentation
<robert_ancell> I'm wondering if shm_open works better - it uses a string for the key, so I can pick something sufficiently large and random that you won't be able to find the shared memory block.  As long as it's not advertised anywhere like /proc
<RAOF> Alternatively, can't you pass the file descriptor along?
<RAOF> IIUC shm_open will expose that key in /dev/shm/
<robert_ancell> yeah, I just noticed that :(
<robert_ancell> does that mean I can snoop on / break pulse?
<RAOF> As far as I can tell, yes.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can't pass the fd - the child needs to create the shared memory.  I could get the child to send the size to the parent and get it to open, but uck
<robert_ancell> that wouldn't work anyway as the child wont be able to get the fd back..
<RAOF> The child could pass the fd across a socket to the parent, right?  Then they'd both have access to it?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah, the child could sendmsg the fd across, which dup()s it.
<RAOF> This seems like the sort of thing that should have come up before, though; there's presumably some form of best-practices.
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not too bad thanks. although, i was better before someone decided to drive in to my car yesterday :/
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: erk -- with you in it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm quite fine, thanks! had a nice Easter weekend
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it was just me in the car
<jasoncwarner_> hey chrisccoulson ...how are things?
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: pretty good :) just going the 12.10 planning!
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so you weren't hurt?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, i was fine. although, i do ache a little this morning
<chrisccoulson> and the car doesn't look all that bad. his car looked much worse than mine ;)
<jasoncwarner_> what is it with desktop team members and cars?  :/
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: why, is that a common pattern?
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, i wouldn't mind so much if the accident was unavoidable. but i'd been sat stationary at a red traffic light for more than 5 seconds before the guy rammed in to the back of me
<seb128> hey
<chrisccoulson> he wasn't paying any attention, and didn't even appear to try to brake
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: at least you guys are alright...cars are replacable, but kids and limbs are not
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm glad my daughter wasn't in the car
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you? got a car accident?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, someone drove in to me yesterday
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
 * pitti hugs chrisccoulson
<pitti> seb128: how are you?
<smspillaz> haha, drivers
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, pitti: hey
<seb128> pitti, it's meeting reminder day! ;-)
<seb128> pitti, had a good w.e? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: indeed I had! met lots of friends in Dresden again, and family of course
<pitti> it was utterly cold for our traditional Easter hike, though
<pitti> seb128: meeting reminder> merci :)
<jasoncwarner_> morning, seb128
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: any luck ?
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: that fixes it for me
<smspillaz> I could reproduce it by tricking around in gdb haha
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: I'm running it now, no issues so far but tbh it takes time and shows up at random times :/ going to be hard for me to "confirm" it is fixed...but I would say if I don't get it for a day, it is fixed....so far so good
<htorque> smspillaz: hi! should we test that ppa for the white box thing?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, glad to see you are ok still ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> though, truth be told, the fix you gave me for the ccsm settings seems to be working as well... :?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, after summer like weather we are back to winter as well here, grey and rainy
<smspillaz> htorque: there is a linked animation plugin ... I am not making a ppa
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: there's an easy way to "reproduce it"
<htorque> ah
<smspillaz> ssh into your machine and, gdb compiz and set a breakpoint on CompWindow::CompWindow
<smspillaz> and then just hit continue every time you hit it
<smspillaz> at least that triggers the timing issue
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, that compiz bug is what you get for using chrome,ium instead of firefox :p
<smspillaz> oh gosh
<smspillaz> chromium was being so stupid
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: ;) I just try to keep up with what the users are doing...I mean, I even have opera running just in case ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> users, they always find new ways to challenge you :p
<smspillaz> seb128: it creates a window, maps it and /then/ reparents it away instantly instead of just making that window a child of the notification parent window
<smspillaz> I've never seen applications do anything that dumb
<smspillaz> last I remember, the only thing that ever did that was chromium's implementation of flash, but at least it didn't map the window before it reparented it away. this is /worse/
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: or...maybe...it is so smart you can't comprehend it yet? :)
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: no, its just being stupid
<smspillaz> there's no sane reason for it to do what it does
<smspillaz> I feel like filing a bug
<htorque> smspillaz: and it still does that with flash? because i never used chromium notifications to reproduce the bug.
<smspillaz> htorque: it does that with flash too
<chrisccoulson> right, i've got to go to the body shop to try and get a quote for my car
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why i'm being so nice about this. i should just call my insurance company ;)
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: sue 'em all!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<htorque> smspillaz: is it just "cmake .." from the build dir?
<smspillaz> yes
<chrisccoulson> they guy who hit me was a young lad who has only just started driving. so if i make a claim on his insurance, his premium will rocket ;)
<htorque> smspillaz: thanks :-)
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: that's true
<chrisccoulson> so he offered to give me the money
<chrisccoulson> but it means that i waste more of my time trying to sort it out
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: hmm, I thought you could make a claim without knowing the perpatrator ? just say it was a hit and run :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, maybe you should make sure he goes through driving lessons before getting in a car again :p
<micahg> smspillaz: then he gets dinged
<smspillaz> yeah I figured
<chrisccoulson> smspillaz, yeah, we get screwed for that then
<chrisccoulson> it's the same if an uninsured drive hits me too
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i think that young lads overestimate their driving ability ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, spotting a car stopped at a red light shouldn't be that hard!
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> apparently there is free wifi in the customer room, so i'm going to take my laptop :)
<chrisccoulson> bbiab!
<seb128> pitti, btw that /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm is probably a side effect of bug #861371
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861371 in lightdm "use pkglibexecdir instead of libexecdir for lightdm-set-defaults" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861371
<seb128> there is no real way to "win" with the debian way to set libexecdir to /usr/lib/<source>
<seb128> because pkglibexecdir is $libexecdir/<source<
<seb128> that's why you get the duplication
<htorque> smspillaz: the different set of animation values shouldn't have an influence, no?
<smspillaz> no
<smspillaz> although like
<smspillaz> wrt the focus thing
<smspillaz> it could cause an animation to start on the destroyed window
<smspillaz> which would "work around" the bug
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<htorque> smspillaz: like jasoncwarner_, i don't yet feel comfortable enough to say it's gone, but it looks good.
<htorque> smspillaz: i could easily reproduce it before, but had no "luck" for the last 15 min. :-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, I already fixed it upstream
<pitti> seb128: i. e. do the corresponding libexecdir->pkglibexecdir change in the apparmor profile install, too
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
 * Sweetshark locks all windows and and doors.
<seb128> pitti, ok
<Sweetshark> Anyone volunteering to review and upload LibreOffice 3.5.2?
<seb128> pitti, can we still fix bugs this week? that new "pre-release" freeze surprised me
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'm testing a package as we speak
<seb128> ok, good
<pitti> need to catch up with you :) with that lightdm upload we should have a tie again
<seb128> ;-)
<htorque> smspillaz: so, i've seen the white window a few times, but it went away after a split second.
<htorque> smspillaz: reloading two windows with youtube videos every second might not be a typical use case, though. ;-)
<smspillaz> htorque: indeed, it will go away after a split second
<smspillaz> htorque: this is chromium being stupid
<smspillaz> it creates the white window and then gets rid of it as soon as it creates it
<seb128> pitti, did you change apport recently to not copy the stacktrace first frame in a comment or is that a launchpad regression?
<pitti> seb128: no, I haven't changed that for ages
<pitti> seb128: you mean the "StacktraceTop" bit?
<seb128> pitti, ok, so launchpad regressed :-(
<seb128> pitti, I mean i.e https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/974213/comments/3
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 974213 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in credentials_found_cb()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> pitti, yeah
<pitti> comment 4 rather
<seb128> pitti, the recent bugs have no "StacktraceTop" comments
<seb128> right
<seb128> they used to be inline that was handy for emails
<seb128> you could see if that was a known stacktrace from the email
<seb128> now I've to open the webbrowser and attachments
<pitti> seb128: I recently did a bug fix for overly long lines, but that cut them off at 1000 or so
<pitti> I'll have a closer look at this
<seb128> pitti, same in the bug description
<seb128> pitti, the StacktraceTop used to show a few lines in the summary
<pitti> that's strange indeed
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to open a bug about it?
<pitti> seb128: please do; we need bugs for stuff that we want to fix in precise
<pitti> easier to track that way
<pitti> or to reassign to Launchpad, etc.
<chrisccoulson> back!
<seb128> pitti, bug #977882
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 977882 in apport "the StacktraceTop functions stopped showing inline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977882
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how did it go?
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, de rien, thank *you* for looking at it ;-)
<seb128> pitti, do you need a few extra bug number examples? I can dump a bunch on the bug report if you want
<pitti> seb128: one should suffice
<pitti> btw, did you guys see this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise/job/precise-upgrade-lucid-universe/
<pitti> rickspencer3: ^ FYI
<seb128> pitti, ok, you have one listed so we are good
<pitti> it started succeeding over the weekend
<pitti> for the first time ever
<rickspencer3> hey look at that
<pitti> that's the hardest upgrade ever to get right :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, what universe packages are in that teset?
<pitti> in fact, _all_ upgrade tests succeed now, except for a few post-upgrade quirks
<pitti> rickspencer3: all that are offered in software-center
<rickspencer3> woah
<pitti> rickspencer3: a couple thousand
<rickspencer3> omg, that is huge
<pitti> the upgrade runs 14 hours
 * rickspencer3 feels body tingling
 * rickspencer3 feels self levitate
<pitti> I'm really proud
<rickspencer3> great work pitti et al
<pitti> mvo: ^
<pitti> mvo: thanks so much for your hand-holding and analyzing/fixing apt stuff
<mvo> thanks pitti, much appreciated, jibel is also a rockstar (and you of course :)
<mvo> pitti: its great to see the machinery in the QA center work so well and help us with identifiying all those issue
<pitti> indeed
<Laney> good stuff!
<seb128> let's see how a oneiric to precise update goes, I updated my parent box from natty to oneiric as a first step this w.e
<seb128> that went well out of the fact that no xorg after the restart due to fglrx screwup, which was easy to fix for me but a no box for them :-(
<seb128> (hate binary drivers)
<pitti> seb128: btw, do you plan a glib upload today? If not, I'd upload current bzr, to fix the include issue that causes FTBFS
<seb128> pitti, I was waiting for a gresource,gvariant powerpc fix but it's still not available so go for it if you want, ericm wanted a >/dev/null of the legacy gio dir warnings included if you can do that as well
<seb128> pitti, bug #966173
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966173 in d-conf "0.12 : Unable to open directory /usr/lib/gio/modules: Error opening directory '/usr/lib/gio/modules': No such file or directory " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966173
<pitti> ah yes; can do
<RAOF> seb128: Did you file a bug for that fglrx snafu?  It'd be good to not break people on upgrade :)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, the gui upgrade is something we need to watch out about compiz crashes, this happend some weeks ago for me that compiz simply crashed in the middle of the upgrade
<seb128> RAOF, no, I'm not even sure if I installed fglrx with jockey or "by hand" by then, I didn't touch that box for a year or so
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it went quite well. i think the other guy is going to be in for a shock when they send me the actual quote though ;)
<seb128> mvo, right, we need to move out of the "upgrade in a running session" madness :p
<seb128> ok, so for those who like segfaults: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/923047/
<seb128> those are the bugs with >=3 duplicates in the retracers over a 10 days period
<seb128> i.e stats since the start of april
<mvo> seb128: yes, I agree with that, it seems like we have more and more stuff that is just not robust in this environment
<seb128> mvo, how do you want to be robust to all your resources going away under your feet, it's a bit crazy as a concept ;-)
<seb128> we should probably do the download in session and close the session to apply the changes
<Amoz> hey, my wm is not responding, xsession-errors says, gnome-shell:1577: Clutter-WARNING **: ./clutter-actor.c:8458: Actor 'StLabel' tried to allocate a size of -2,00 x 1,00
<Amoz> is this bug reported? do you want me to get any data while I'm in this state?
<seb128> Amoz, dunno if it's report, maybe try asking on #gnome-hackers on irc.gnome.org
<pitti> seb128: ah, bug 966173 is already fixed in precise, no bug list fodder :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966173 in d-conf "0.12 : Unable to open directory /usr/lib/gio/modules: Error opening directory '/usr/lib/gio/modules': No such file or directory " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966173
<mvo> pitti: I have a (hopefully simple) pygi question - lets say I have a custom cell renderer and I want to add additional properties to it, it seems I can not use __gproperties__ for this, it looks like its simply not installing/initializing them  - is there a different way of installing them instead of __gproperties__ or a example I could look at? I played around with GObject.install_property but I don't know how to get the property_id for exa
<mvo> mple
<seb128> pitti, oh, ok ;-)
<pitti> mvo: install the properties as class members, like this:
<pitti> class MyObject(GObject.GObject):
<pitti>    my_prop = GObject.Property(type=str, flags=PARAM_READWRITE | PARAM_CONSTRUCT, default='green')
<pitti> mvo: and then just use myobj.my_prop
<mvo> pitti: aha, great! let me try that
<pitti> mvo: if you want to iterate over properties etc., you can use myobj.props, or myobj.props.my_prop, too
<pitti> (but that's probably not too useful in most cases)
<pitti> mvo: http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/tree/examples/properties.py FYI
<mvo> pitti: yeah, this helps, thanks!
<pitti> mvo: so you can also use the @GObject.Property decorator
<pitti> mvo: http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/tree/tests/test_properties.py#n342 for a writable property with decorators
<mvo> pitti: I guess I can look at the code for the additional keyword arguments that Property supports?
<mvo> pitti: like description etc?
<pitti> mvo: that, or help(GObject.Property)
<mvo> !!!
<mvo> very nice
<mvo> thanks again
<pitti> help() is actually quite good, it has examples, and documents all the parameters
<pitti> shocking, I know
<mvo> :)
<mvo> sorry, I should have thought of it, next time, promised
<pitti> mvo: NP at all
<pitti> it's not quite clear what to look for if you don't already know it
<mvo> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: hey
<didrocks> ogra_: around?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi!
<didrocks> sil2100: so, ogra_ did 3 uploads (one in compiz, 2 in c-p-m) without using the vcs
<didrocks> sil2100: in addition to force me to rebump quickly the version just before the call for testing on Friday evening, that means that if we upload compiz and c-p-m, his changes will be overwritten
<ogra_> didrocks, well, to my konwledge the archive should always be authoritative to UDD branches ... why isnt that the case with compiz (works with most other packages nowadays)
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I saw his changes to compiz in unity-team staging even
<didrocks> sil2100: can you please reconcile them? (we don't care about history in that case, just append the new commit on top, but merge the changelog and the changes)
<didrocks> ogra_: we have Vcs-Bzr: for that
<didrocks> ogra_: most of desktop packages are using that
<ogra_> didrocks, is there any doc about that for future uploads ?
<didrocks> ogra_: and I would have appreciate a ping about the upload btw ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: debcheckout compiz
<didrocks> or apt-get source compiz
<didrocks> will tell you what's the correct branch is
<didrocks> that screwed me on Friday evening just during the call for testing :/
<ogra_> well, i usually use bzr branch lp:/ubuntu/<packagename>
<didrocks> ogra_: well, this tool doesn't work with most of desktop packages
<ogra_> hmpf
<didrocks> as we host debian/ only ones
<ogra_> why ? it works for all other packages i touch
<didrocks> same for unity, we are using merge-upstream workflow
 * ogra_ thought the move to UDD would have made exactly that mess obsolete
<didrocks> which doesn't work with the canonical branches
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> sil2100: ogra_: so, can you work together on that, please?
<ogra_> whats the issue ? do you need me to commit anything anywhere now ?
<didrocks> sil2100: I just bumped the version in the ppa, it was late on Friday evening and we had already done the call for testing
<didrocks> so don't rely on the versionning ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: so what version number should I use with ogra_'s changes? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: just sneak them in debian/changelog and add the change
<didrocks> sil2100: for the user, they will just see the new release, not ogra's changes
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, I'll ping you if I have questions
<didrocks> sil2100: do not hesitate :)
<didrocks> ogra_: will you be available for reviewing? ^
<ogra_> sure
<didrocks> thanks :-)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, so the launcher background colour setting no longer works in ccsm
<chrisccoulson> how can i change the background to black, rather than this poo-brown colour i currently have? :-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: 3.5.2-2ubuntu1 is on chinstrap
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks; how much build/install/run testing did this get so far?
<Sweetshark> pitti: limited. I was going for a full dist-upgrade test (the stuff is pretty in my ppa as the version on chinstrap.
<Sweetshark> pitti: alas amd64 failed because ppa disc size.
<Sweetshark> pitti: I could do a full dist-upgrade in i386 today ... might be a good idea.
<pitti> Sweetshark: as long as you installed the debs locally and that worked, that's fine
<sil2100> didrocks: should I just append those changes to the unreleased 1:0.9.7.6-0ubuntu1 for compiz? Or should I make a new changelog entry 1:0.9.7.6-0ubuntu2?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum? no it shouldn't even be seen by the users
<didrocks> sil2100: just reintroduce the older changelog below
<didrocks> sil2100: as people already got in from the main repo
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, like that, ok ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: cool, I get it now
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll push and request a merge in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: great!
<Sweetshark> pitti: I didnt check after the last debian/rules change, so there is a risk. Im testing on i386 in a VirtualBox right now.
<seb128> pitti, bug #977974 ... does that need acks, from who?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 977974 in notify-osd "Improve background colorization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977974
 * Sweetshark is scared. Notebook harddisc just made a 'click of death' sound.
<Ursinha> good morning
<desrt> Ursinha: good morning
<desrt> Ursinha: where do you live?
<Ursinha> desrt, Brazil :)
<desrt> cool.  more people in a proximate timezone to give legitimate 'good mornings' to
<seb128> hey Ursinha, desrt
<desrt> seb128: good morning
<Ursinha> :)
<seb128> desrt, had a good w.e?
<Ursinha> seb128, hey
<desrt> yup
<desrt> easter and stuff.  good times.
<pitti> seb128: ah, that's fixing the regression from the previous update apparently (where the contrast got really bad)
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> pitti, do I need an ack or is that a bug fix?
<seb128> desrt, hehe
<pitti> seb128: I acked it on the bug
<seb128> desrt, I've a bug for you :p well rather a detail but I know you like those
<pitti> hey desrt, howdy?
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> desrt, bug #975510
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975510 in gedit "Gedit initiates write by dconf-service when using "Replace..." dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975510
<desrt> those bastards!
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<desrt> i'm glad someone else is filing these bugs than me :)
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> final freeze in two days.  nice.
<desrt> didrocks: are you angry at me?
<didrocks> hey desrt :)
<didrocks> desrt: why would I?
<desrt> didrocks: if your unity dash colour was messed up, maybe
<didrocks> desrt: ah no, life is beautiful and I have enjoyable colors :)
<desrt> awesome :)
<desrt> very glad to hear that
 * didrocks stepped on so many other issue between Friday and today that I almost forgot it :)
<didrocks> (and Monday)
<didrocks> I meant ;)
<didrocks> desrt: good work!
<desrt> thanks to cimi too :)
<desrt> (and gord)
<didrocks> yeah, this was a nice change :-)
<desrt> didrocks: you realise that it means that favourite migration is the only dconf write on login now :p
<desrt> didrocks: and perhaps you saw this bug about how it hangs on ldap systems?
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/974938
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 974938 in glib2.0 "Process "gsettings" prevents logging in" [Low,Incomplete]
<didrocks> desrt: oh no, I didn't notice the other bug
<desrt> it seems to be something with his specific setup
<didrocks> desrt: well, for the migration, I'll discuss about a generic tool for that at UDS
<desrt> didrocks: wow.  flashback to brussels
<didrocks> desrt: yeah ;)
<desrt> nessita: good morning, fellow american!
<didrocks> desrt: but this time, I hope that someone (me maybe?) would have the time to tackle it
<desrt> sounds like it could be worth spending time on
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> in python of course, just to upset pitti and started at *every* boots
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> \o/ just reproduce oneconf James' crash, I was right! :)
<desrt> nessita: good morning, fellow american!
 * pitti throws hands into air
<desrt> pitti: that's not nice.
<desrt> you're supposed to hug back
<desrt> nessita1: good morning, fellow american!
<pitti> no cookies nor hugs for introducing more Python! :-)
<didrocks> snif ;)
<didrocks> ok, let's do it in go then :p
<nessita1> heheh, hello desrt!
<seb128> nessita1: bonjour ;-)
<jbicha> desrt: but you're not American?
<desrt> nessita1: connection troubles this morning?
<nessita1> seb128: ca va?
<desrt> jbicha: i'm every bit as american as nessita
<Sweetshark> pitti: oh, is python not the language du jour anymore. do we need to add some scala, vala, haskell and ruby to deconsolidate the stack?
<seb128> nessita1: oui, et toi ?
<seb128> desrt, works better when you speak french it seems :p
<Sweetshark> s/anymore./anymore?/
<nessita1> desrt: yes, this wifi connection does not like me, I've had to plug a cable
<nessita1> seb128: trés bien!
<pitti> Sweetshark: python is fine for apps, but it's really a poor choice for daemons and the boot path
<seb128> nessita1, très ;-)
<nessita1> hehe
 * seb128 hugs nessita1
<Sweetshark> pitti: indeed
 * pitti hugs nessita1, too
<desrt> seb128: this is why rick doesn't like you :p
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: the future is obviously bytecode vm's, so lets implement one that is compatible with gcc output? :D
<nessita1> seb128: très bien! merci beaucoup pour le correccion
<seb128> desrt, I know :p and I don't like you for the sport,exercice thing :p
 * desrt cringes
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> nessita1: la :)
<seb128> pitti, speaking about boot path we failed at improving boot speed this cycle it seems :-(
<Sweetshark> pitti: although I used a package manager that was written in python (and shell) and it worked reasonably well ...
<pitti> seb128: yeah, we didn't spend much time on it
<pitti> Sweetshark: that's an app, not a daemon that runs all the time..
<seb128> it still annoys me that nautilus is using like 5 seconds cpu on boot, I want to look at it one day (when other stuff will stop raising on the priority list
 * jbicha wonders how american nessita1 is
<nessita1> jbicha: 100% Argentinian :-)
<seb128> jbicha, hey, how are you?
<desrt> jbicha: 100% Canadian here
<seb128> 100% frengerman here
<desrt> i like that
 * desrt finds a real bug that may actually be worth fixing
<seb128> desrt, heh, your todolist is still not to 0 ;-)
<desrt> seb128: my new bug affects french people
<seb128> desrt, oh, please raise priority! ;-)
<desrt> desrt@moonpix:~$ dconf write /x '"très"'
<desrt> desrt@moonpix:~$ dconf read /x
<desrt> 'tr?s'
<desrt> tsk tsk tsk
<didrocks> and here is a faulty test case…
<didrocks> and a fix \o/
<desrt> seb128: can i bother you for a backport?  http://git.gnome.org/browse/dconf/commit/?h=dconf-0.12&id=79f634512fcc56c504c6593d2a1f3ffe5de9bb9c
<desrt> i guess i don't have to try hard to convince you that there is no risk :)
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> desrt, I can do that! ;-)
<seb128> desrt, just curious but how come you tried set a french string to a key today? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: bug was reported by a russian guy
<seb128> desrt, oh ok
 * mlankhorst really has to learn vala at one point
<desrt> seb128: so obviously he was speaking french
<didrocks> but you picked french because you prefer :)
<desrt> didrocks: i had to convince seb that that the bug was important :)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> tssss tsss :)
<seb128> desrt, what about gedit writing a key every time I click on find :p
<desrt> seb128: it's not even 9am here.  i haven't had my first coffee
<desrt> can't a boy get warmed up?
<seb128> desrt, enjoy coffee ;-)
 * didrocks didn't have any coffee enjoy. I don't undestand the complain :p
<didrocks> understand*
<seb128> desrt, oh, we are back on that side of dst, I though it was 11am or something for you
<didrocks> Ran 53 tests in 464.593s
<didrocks> pitti: even no hug for that? ^ :p
<desrt> seb128: we are always 6 hours different except for a brief window of 5 hours difference
<seb128> pitti, oh, we stopped using proposed for stuff like glib uploads?
<seb128> desrt, I liked the 5 hours difference week ;-)
<desrt> so it would never be 11am for me when it's 15 for you
<desrt> *unless
<pitti> seb128: glib2.0 doesn't cause uninstallability during arch skew; gtk+3.0 does, so that still ought to use -proposed
<desrt> seb128: ya.  it was fun.
<desrt> seb128: didn't really matter for you -- but was nice for pitti
<seb128> pitti, oh ok, I though glib was as well
<seb128> pitti, we should really look at how to fix gtk one of those days ;-)
 * pitti hugs didrocks, the bug fixing master
 * desrt figures seb is on iceland time or something
 * didrocks hugs pitti back ;)
<pitti> seb128: ${binary:Version} -> ${upstream:Version} ?
<seb128> or use >= ${binary:Version}
<pitti> seb128: or stop building the -common package :)
<pitti> seb128: it seems the biggest thing there is the rather large NEWS.gz file, and then just a bunch hof tiny schema files
<seb128> pitti, and translations in Debian
<pitti> seb128: slapping myself for bug 977882..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 977882 in apport "the StacktraceTop functions stopped showing inline" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977882
<seb128> pitti, hehe, good that you found it!
<pitti> seb128: a silly typo -- "100" instead of "1000" in the multiline case
<pitti> that's the threshold above which it becomes an attachment
<seb128> pitti, thanks for tracking it down!
<pitti> seb128: so, one-character fix, but need to add a test case
<bcurtiswx> good morning kenvandine
<didrocks> jbicha: hey
<jbicha> didrocks: aloha
<bcurtiswx> mornin' jbicha :)
<didrocks> jbicha: how are you? Did you have some good easter holidays? :)
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: howdy
<jbicha> didrocks: it wasn't too bad, did a bit of work on Saturday and shared Easter supper with friends
<didrocks> nice ;)
<didrocks> jbicha: I have what is hopefully the latest UIFe for Unity this cycle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/839480
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 839480 in ayatana-design "[FFe, UIFe] Dash - When the Dash is open and there is a maximised app in the background, the top bar background should not disappear" [Critical,Fix committed]
<didrocks> jbicha: can you have a look?
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks for uploading cups-filters, probably I will do another release for bug 977912 today.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 977912 in cups-filters "Kyocera FS1320D needs resolution set in ghostscript filter " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977912
<kenvandine> good morning bcurtiswx
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<jbicha> didrocks: I guess that fix is already in the unity testing PPA?
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, since Friday
<dobey> i really wish that apport would rescan crashes and attach the full stack trace files, *before* marking a bug as duplicate, rather than not doing it at all :(
<didrocks> thanks jbicha :)
<seb128> dobey, you can request a new stacktrace to be attached to the master if you need an updated one
<dobey> seb128: right, but that's not helpful if the same person attaches the same trace, or can't hit the problem again. but if it's a mem corruption problem (which this crash seems to be), then there might be subtle differences in traces from duplicates that can be very helpful.
<dobey> anyway
<mterry> Is anyone familiar with gnome-keyring tests taking so long on i386 that the builder times out?
<seb128> mterry, we usually just retry the builds
<mterry> seb128, I did and it happened again.  Will try once more
<seb128> mterry, cjwatson hinted the issue might go away with the refactoring in gnome-keyring 3.4 next cycle
<seb128> mterry, I'm reluctant to spend time trying to fix it now for precise if it will go away anyway
<mterry> seb128, ah, I remember that thread now
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the segfaults fix and the gnome-keyring upload btw!
<mterry> seb128, yeah
 * mterry is surprised at how close we are to release.  Snuck up on him
<seb128> mterry, don't worry I'm pretty sure we will SRU quite some fixes as well so we can keep working ;-)
<glatzor> hello seb128, pitti and mvo
 * mterry runs out for an errand
<seb128> glatzor, hey, how are you? nice aptdaemon upload!
<pitti> hey glatzor, wie gehts?
<pitti> back in 20 or so, time for ice cream!
<mvo> hey glatzor! yeah, thanks \o/ for your aptdaemon and s-c branches, awsome work!
<glatzor> pitti, mvo: I have got a question regarding the API of aptdaemon. If you call the Run() method of a transaction, aptdaemon will ask for authentication, simulate the transaction and will return when the transaction is queued. So you can get a TransactionFailed error in the Run() call if e.g. the simulation of the transaction fails
<glatzor> pitti, mvo: update-manager doesn't catch those exceptions from Run() currently (there was an error since maverick which did not escalte the simulate errors). So should I fix the clients or change aptdaemon to not raise an errors from the simulation (the transaction will fail in all cases)?
<glatzor> seb128, mvo, especially since I introduces most of the bugs myself :)
<glatzor> I introduced
<glatzor> mvo, pitti: the corresponding bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/975320
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975320 in aptdaemon "update-manager crashed with Depends in _run_in_dialog(): libx264-120 but it is not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> mterry, weird, your "can't user user icon" ... I wonder if accountsservice regressed
<seb128> mterry, we had it before and it was fixed by http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/commit/?id=726343c9b597256c523c920b39a83b66f5b5f86a
<mpt> seb128, hi, what's the easiest way for me to get a list of which System Settings panels Ubuntu customizes from upstream? I found <http://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gnome-control-center/> but it's 23 MB of text :-)
<seb128> mpt, bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu
<seb128> mpt, diffstat ubuntu/debian/patches/*
<seb128> mpt but basically we
<mpt> brilliant, thanks seb128
<mpt> (... we customize the Color panel? huh)
<seb128> mpt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/923378/
<seb128> mpt, color> oh yes, we do an "install on demand color profiles"
<seb128> mpt, which upstream didn't want because they say profiles should be shipped by default, which we can't do for CD space reasons
<mpt> heh
<seb128> mpt, the pastebin is a summary of the main changes
<mpt> thank you!
<seb128> mpt, yw
<mpt> + Landscape in the last category (items we add)
<seb128> mpt, oh right, that's not installed by default so I forgot about it
<mpt> well, the placeholder is
<seb128> well it's not installed on my box
<mpt> the "Do you want to install the Landscape client?" dialog
<seb128> right
<seb128> but my install is an upgrade
<seb128> so maybe I missed a new recommends
<seb128> or something
<kenvandine> popey, so on 12.04 you can see the users on your local network using ichat, just doesn't get messages initiated by ichat right?
<popey> kenvandine: bah! just tested it again and it works!
<popey> (this is a good thing of course)
<kenvandine> hehe
<davidcalle> popey, kenvandine, works here
<kenvandine> davidcalle, thanks for testing!
<kenvandine> popey, ok... well lets hope there isn't a bug still there hiding :)
<kenvandine> popey, can you comment on the bug again saying it is working?
<pitti> re
<popey> sure
<kenvandine> popey, thx!
<popey> kenvandine: let me do some more testing
<popey> on a call atm
<kenvandine> popey, ok, thx!
<didrocks> ogra_: I plan to upload compiz tomorrow or Thursday FYI
<ogra_> didrocks, so this will be a huge job to fix up the gles patch after you bumped to a new upstream version ...
<didrocks> ogra_: do you think the armel FTBFS will be fixed by then?
<ogra_> didrocks, i would propose that sil2100 uploads now with armhf FTBFSing and i talk to linaro to get a new patch, fixing itr up (after i wasted half my day to get all that branch mess right locally to even get *some* buildable source) is just a waste of time imho
<didrocks> ogra_: well, I upload it to the ppa first
<didrocks> (which has some armel builders)
<kenvandine> davidcalle, did anyone tell you i distro patched the remove scope to change the server name?
<ogra_> didrocks, it cant build
<kenvandine> davidcalle, i just want to make sure the change gets upstream :)
<davidcalle> kenvandine, I've seen it and made the change in trunk.
<ogra_> why wouold we do a ppa upload to prove that ?
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> s/remove/remote :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't care about it FTBFS here, I just don't upload compiz now before the end of our testing
<didrocks> ogra_: and still want to test that here
<ogra_> well, it wont build on armhf and i need a proper version in the archive to build the new quilt patch on top
<didrocks> ogra_: so, can you make the release team aware about that we will likely upload a compiz which FTBFS on armel tomorrow or Thursday? (and that nobody beat me because of armel image failing)
<didrocks> ogra_: what is a "proper version", what is in the ppa is a proper version
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice 3.5.2-2ubuntu1 holds up to basic testing.
<ogra_> could you probably give alf_ the right branch he can use to make a new patch with the new upstream version ? else we will always need two uploads and have the first one ftbfs on arm
<pitti> Sweetshark: nice, thanks; I'll upload
<ogra_> didrocks, i dont use any PPAs here
<didrocks> ogra_: I won't change all the qualification phases that brought unity and compiz stability for this patch, I already told you that :/
<didrocks> alf_: do you need anything for updating it?
<ogra_> ??
<didrocks> ogra_: I mean, I don't want to upload compiz right now in the archive. we have test results but with the additional patches that went in this morning, I prefer to have more time
<ogra_> didrocks, we just need a tree that also has the new upstream code
<didrocks> ogra_: bzr bd-do FTW? I still don't get what is missing for you
<didrocks> ogra_: anyway, upstream switched recently to bzr
<didrocks> ogra_: so next cycle, we will have that
<ogra_> didrocks, bzr has whats in the archive
<didrocks> as I'll be able to use merge-upstream
<ogra_> the gles patch needs to be updated for .6
<ogra_> the archive has .4
<didrocks> I don't get why applying a patch using bzr bd-do is so awful
<didrocks> that's what we are doing for most of the desktop packages
<ogra_> and tehere seems to be no merged tree that has the new upstream source as well as a debian dir with my changes
<didrocks> and we happily do that
<ogra_> i dont really know what you mean
<ogra_> it took me 4h now to find all the bzr trees to fiddle me a tree with the new upstream source, the debian dir and sil2100's changes together
<ogra_> i dont see how bzr would make the searching for usable trees easier
<didrocks> ogra_: well, I lost 2h to check that everything was merged and reuploaded on Friday because you uploaded it under my feet
<didrocks> and TBH at 9PM on Friday evening, it's not something I'm fancy on
<didrocks> debcheckout <component>
<didrocks> that's what we do for every desktop package
<ogra_> yes, since i relied on the fact that all packages in the archive have the archive as authoriatitve entity and i'm really sorry i didnt get that and caused any trouble
<didrocks> compiz is not different there from gtk, libgnome-desktop, gedit here
<didrocks> ogra_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<ogra_> thanks (thats waht i was asking for this morning)
<alf_> didrocks: will the new compiz package use what's currently in lp:compiz-core as its base (0.9.7.7) ?
<didrocks> ogra_: sorry for not understanding that you needed this recipe, I was thinking you were aware about it :)
<ogra_> alf_, i think its .6
<didrocks> alf_: indeed, it's .6 + the cherry-pick
<didrocks> apart from the .7 post release bump
<alf_> ogra_: didrocks: oops, sorry right .6
<didrocks> alf_: what do you need to get started on it?
<ogra_> didrocks, no, thats why i asked about a doc ;) (which you answered with "debcheckout compiz" (which gets me wnats in the archive but not the new tree for .6)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, really? debcheckout compiz did that?
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> $ debcheckout compiz
<didrocks> declared bzr repository at https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz/compiz/ubuntu
<ogra_> didrocks, it gets me the current package
<didrocks> bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz/compiz/ubuntu compiz ...
<didrocks> ogra_: it's taking the right branch here ^
<didrocks> ogra_: with .6 UNRELEASED
<didrocks> isn't it the case for you?
<ogra_> and no upstream code in it
<didrocks> right, the debian/ only branch
<ogra_> and there is no tarball in the archive ...
<didrocks> ogra_: right, as it's not uploaded, hence the ppa, but I thought sil2100 would give you all the links for that
<didrocks> hence the fact I ask him to help you
<ogra_> so how would a dev get both without going on the odyssey i had to do to find compiz-core, find the right tag etc
<didrocks> ogra_: well, it's the same for every desktop branch
<ogra_> seems really broken to me to be honest ...
<ogra_> but i wont fall into it again :)
<didrocks> ogra_: the whole desktop team is using this workflow, and when someone propose a fix on the wrong branch, I direct them to ours
<alf_> didrocks: I also need the branch that is holding the debian/ dir for the new package to check for any changed debian patches
<didrocks> normally, it's getting quite nice :)
<didrocks> alf_: yeah, so the easiest way is to:
<didrocks> alf_: debcheckout compiz
<ogra_> didrocks, well, it prevents anyone from uploading without having to go through several branch merges
<didrocks> alf_: upstream tarball is at: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa/+files/compiz_0.9.7.6.orig.tar.bz2
<didrocks> alf_: put that in the parent directory
<didrocks> alf_: then, you can bzr bd-do
<didrocks> you will get into a subshell, you know how to use quilt, right?
<didrocks> ogra_: why several?
<sil2100> Well, I didn't know that finding the tarball will be so troublesome ;)
<alf_> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> ogra_: weird that you complain that much about it, we don't get a lot of complain from our volonteer contributors on the desktop branches, but well :)
<didrocks> alf_: wait one sec, sil2100 sent a merge proposal my way, will tell you when you can pull
<alf_> didrocks: is this for lp:compiz-core or for the package?
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i'm used to apt-get source foo; cd foo-<version>; quilt patch foople; dpkg-buildpackage ... ; dput ...
<didrocks> alf_: this is for the package of compiz-core
<alf_> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> ogra_: doesn't work for any desktop package
<ogra_> didrocks, and with all non desktop packages that just DTRT
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> ogra_: and apt-get source warn you about those
<ogra_> seems i had to learn that teh hard way...
<didrocks> ogra_: sorry for this ;)
<ogra_> how does a random developer that just wants to uzpload a fix and doesnt work in the desktop team do that btw ?
<ogra_> lets say a typo
<ogra_> does he have to go through the desktop team and have a merge propopsal merged ?
<didrocks> ogra_: well, do you mean people with access write or not?
<didrocks> ogra_: people touching the set, like most ubuntu core dev knows about this or read the output of apt-get source
<ogra_> well, there are people that can upload compiz but not commit to the desktop team branches i guess
<didrocks> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/ is a PITA right
<didrocks> ogra_: no
<didrocks> ogra_: the team membership is done so that if you have upload right, you can commit
<ogra_> and if all changes have to go through desktop team apploval we clearly soudl stop stating that "ubuntu has no package maintainers"
<ogra_> ah, kµ
<didrocks> alf_: ok, you can pull the compiz branch
<alf_> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> alf_: are you on an armel machine to develop?
<didrocks> not sure if the patch for quilt would apply here as it's armel specific and not familiar with ogra's trick to apply it
<alf_> didrocks: np, we will take care of that with ogra
<alf_> didrocks: hopefully :)
<didrocks> sil2100: on your merge request
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/missing_versions/+merge/101386
<didrocks> I do not see anything in debian/rules
<didrocks> or debian/patches/series
<didrocks> alf_: wait one sec, I think that all changes aren't applied
<alf_> didrocks: ok
<ogra_> didrocks, it just uses quilt :) no special tricks ... arch specific patches will always be applied after "normal" patches
<ogra_> didrocks, it uses series.<subarch>
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, it's not one of the other? that evolved? (I remember that the series.arch was applied as an override before of series)
<didrocks> not, it's series, then series.<subarch>?
<didrocks> now*
<ogra_> well, you can set it as you like ... for the gles patch it makes more sense to have it applied alst (since we need to produce it on top of the fully patches branch)
<ogra_> see my chanes to debian/rules override_dh_quilt_patch and override_dh_quilt_unpatch
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, maybe I didn't bzr add? One moment
<didrocks> ogra_: well, it's the changes missing in the merge request, but yeah, I will see them soon ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: hopefully! :p
<sil2100> This is STRANGE
<ogra_> the order is set by putting dh_quilt_patch and dh_quilt_unpatch before or after the normal patches were applied
<didrocks> sil2100: you shouldn't need bzr add, it's in debian/rules (but yeah, you need it for the series.arch file)
<ogra_> huh? i see the changes here in my checkout of sil2100's branch
<ogra_> weird
<didrocks> ah, maybe launchpad is lying?
<sil2100> didrocks: but look at the source branch
 * didrocks look at the branch
<sil2100> didrocks: the source branch has the debian/rules modified
<sil2100> didrocks: so why doesn't the merge request have it noted?
<sil2100> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/missing_versions/revision/773
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let's forget about launchpad for a moment, reviewing manually the diff then :)
<sil2100> It seems lauchpad hates me :(
<didrocks> ogra_: waow
<didrocks> ogra_: you had fun!
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> luckily i could steal the quilt code from eglibc ... would have taken me days to figure that one out :)
<ogra_> though i think that should go into dh actually
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I'm just figuring it out right now, with that .pc stuff, I would never have guessed this QUILT_PC…
<didrocks> ogra_: agreed, should be in dh
<ogra_> on my TODO for 12.10 ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> alf_: ok, green on the compiz branch :)
<didrocks> alf_: so just ensure you have the quilt patch applied :)
<didrocks> compiz-plugins-main now
<alf_> didrocks: ok
<alf_> didrocks: wait what do you mean "quilt patch applied". I am doing: debcheckout compiz && cd compiz && bzr bd-do (with 0.9.7.6 in parent dir). Anything more?
<didrocks> waow, it's the same in the second merge request, the series.arch file isn't listed, neither the change in debian/rules
<didrocks> alf_: are you doing that on an armel machine?
<ogra_> didrocks, note that the armel ones are just links to the armhf ones
<didrocks> alf_: the armel patch is only applied on armel :)
<ogra_> (since we dont officially support armel anymore)
<alf_> didrocks: ok, I don't need the arm patch for what I need to do
<seb128> mterry, did you already upload g-c-c?
<didrocks> ogra_: I was telling "armel" so that I don't make a typo on armhf :p
<didrocks> alf_: ah ok then ;)
<mterry> seb128, last night yes.  I added another patch this morning, but didn't upload
<ogra_> didrocks, i mean because of missing files :)
<didrocks> alf_: just stage that on an quilt patch that you will offer to us then :)
<ogra_> el are all just symlinks
<didrocks> ok ;)
<seb128> mterry, can you sneak those in your next upload?
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=9eb047baff69f78273e0be20c42c06cde7a2e27f
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=80fdb0bee20af5c3f718bd09dccb2b34dad0aeba
<didrocks> ogra_: but even not the symlink is listed in the merge proposal, I think that launchpad is totally lost here :)
<ogra_> weird
<seb128> pitti, 5 minutes to meeting time if somebody has an agenda
<didrocks> ok c-p-m is fine as well
<pitti> seb128: nothing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-04-10 so far
<mterry> seb128, ok will add them to bzr
<seb128> pitti, right, just mentioning because some people seemed surprised about the lack of ping reminder on IRC previous weeks
<seb128> pitti, you might still give a ring of your ping alias in case ;-)
<seb128> so at least people know we didn't have a topic and don't have a meeting
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_, desrt, agateau: if anyone has agenda items and want a meeting, please speak up now
<pitti> seb128: yep, good idea
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> alf_: so, for c-p-m, just debcheckout compiz-plugins-main branch, then put the upstream tarball (you can get it from the archive with apt-get source for instance) in the parent directory and same, bzr bd-do.
<kenvandine> nothing from me
<alf_> didrocks: ok, thanks!
<didrocks> alf_: remember that bzr bd-do drop you into a subshell and if you exit 1, nothing will be copied. If you exit 0, then the content of the debian/ directory only will be copied back :)
<didrocks> good luck!
<didrocks> thanks ogra_ and sil2100 for your work here, at least, we start to have the branch in shape :)
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, thanks for the help ...
<seb128> bug #973491 is weird
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973491 in nautilus "nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973491
<sil2100> didrocks: you're welcome
<seb128> the nautilus context menus has items displays as unactive that are in fact active
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks for wrapping things up ;)
<didrocks> yw :)
<mterry> tremolux, heyo.  so there's two main wesnoth source packages: wesnoth-1.8 and wesnoth-1.10 (which also makes the main wesnoth binary pkg).  I don't know why Debian chose to keep the old source around, but whatever.  Now the question is, how to fix the presentation in USC.  Because wesnoth-1.8 has all the reviews and is in top 12 rated apps.  Seems like that's a bit of a misdirection and when we do drop it from archive, we'll lose that data
<tremolux> mterry: hmm, interesting, I know we have a bug on this one
<tremolux> mterry: I'm not sure if we can move the reviews over...hmmm, that's a good one
<tremolux> mterry: let me ask in #software-center, the server guys hang out there too
<tremolux> mterry: if you want to join, please do
<mterry> tremolux, I think if we were starting from scratch, we should have the desktop file for the latest version live in the main wesnoth binary, not a versioned one.
<davmor2> guys I just clocked a massive annoyance.  If you use a non default desktop wallpaper but one of the default installed ones.  (I used the snowdon one from oneiric) once the precise ones hit you get the default wallpaper on the login page but a black desktop when you login as the picture got removed
<seb128> it's bug #863509
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863509 in update-manager "Upgrading Ubuntu to new version deletes previous wallpapers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863509
<seb128> not a new issue
<seb128> there is no good way out of it
<seb128> out of keeping all the wallpapers from all releases installed over upgrades
<didrocks> we need to give some thoughts about now post precise, I'm sure we can come up with a good solution, maybe in update-manager or whatever, but I think we should tackle at some point
<davmor2> seb128: it's not so much that it deletes the old ones that is annoying. It's that the lightdm shows a nice shipped wallpaper that you then expect to see once you login and it isn't if that makes sense
 * didrocks adds it to my "scratch my own thing" list
<seb128> well lightdm fallbacks when the wallpaper is not available
<seb128> didrocks, well we could easily make nautilus display the default wallpaper if the one in gsettings point to an invalid file
<davmor2> seb128: indeed
<didrocks> seb128: right, but I meant, thinking of a way to keep them still selected (and available) after the upgrade, because it's not a really nice experience
<didrocks> even if in some way, reverting to the default wallpaper shows that you indeed upgrade…
<seb128> didrocks, right, agree with that, the "display the default if the configured one is not available" might be easier to do and still doable for precise
<didrocks> indeed :)
<seb128> didrocks, especially that we don't migrate themes for this cycle either
<didrocks> right
<chrisccoulson> hi! sorry, i completely forgot it was tuesday and went off to do exercise :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no worry we didn't have a meeting anyway ;-)
<chrisccoulson> cool :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: argh, forgot to send this to -proposed instead of release
<pitti> Sweetshark: so let's cross fingers that it builds everywhere, otherwise we have a problem
<chrisccoulson> w00t, i'm 10kg lighter than i was at the rally now! :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, waouh, well done! ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you practice every day?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks! only another 15kg to go ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm biking nearly every day atm
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm running almost every day and I managed to loose 3kg only :p
<seb128> still some 5kg to go for me ideally ;-)
<seb128> I hope UDS will not ruin it all :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that's pretty good. it's easier for me because i've got a lot more to lose ;)
<didrocks> why don't I loose weight and I'm running 5 kms a day? :/
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, too much beer? ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no, almost no alcohol
<seb128> didrocks, no fat? you would need to loose a bone or something to get thinner? :p
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, too much foie gras? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are talking to the guy who get no breakfast, no lunch, no beer and still do sport :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<didrocks> seb128: no fat, I would love to, but no as well :-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ah, that's it! every day ;)
<didrocks> on my breakfast I don't take :p
<pitti> seb128: we can go running at UDS!
<seb128> remember me the Brussel's UDS
<pitti> yeah, the Brussels one was really great for running
<didrocks> seb128: "I do sport" :p
<seb128> pitti, yeah, the trap is on the other side of the day though
<seb128> pitti, the beer side of the day ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: let's go running at UDS, and whoever fails to get up in the morning has to pay a round
<pitti> and we can wake each other :)
<seb128> oh, drinking games!
<seb128> I'm in ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: not sure I'll be able to follow you if you are a professionnal exercice-maker, but yeah ;)
<didrocks> seb128: sweet!
<seb128> joke aside I will try to get some exercice during UDS this time
<didrocks> it's better in the morning as well
<didrocks> as you are less tempted to skip the "exercice" part and just go to the bar :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i usually say that too... but i can't tear myself away :)
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> i would love to go running, but every time i run i end up with excruciating pain in my lower legs :(
<chrisccoulson> which is why i bike instead ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well if you loose another 10kg you will maybe be good to start running again
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure. i also had it when i was a teenager and quite active too
<chrisccoulson> heh, that seems a long time ago ;)
<pitti> didrocks: no worries -- I don't run except on UDSes, so if anything I'll have trouble keeping up with you :)
<pitti> yeah, in the morning is much better
<pitti> you feel a lot better for breakfast and the sessions
<pitti> well, I do anway
<seb128> the tricky part is getting out of bed ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: especially for you ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't have much of a problem with that atm :)
<kenvandine> hehe... the tricky part is getting to bed :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> kenvandine: especially for you ;)
 * didrocks has a shortcut on that answer :p
<kenvandine> didrocks, i have the same problem at home.. not just at UDS :)
<didrocks> heh
<kenvandine> only if i open my laptop at night... i can't seem to drag myself away
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, its known to build on amd64 and i386. the upstream changes are hopefully not that platformdependant. The only thing that could be troublesome would be the reenabled debian-hardened patch.
<didrocks> bye bye maverick meerkat… and UNE ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: still, let's use -proposed next time, to avoid arch skew
<Sweetshark> pitti: but even that should do as http://packages.debian.org/sid/libreoffice-core shows armhf and powerpc having finished builds that include that patch.
<Sweetshark> pitti: sure, sure.
<seb128> mterry, if you didn't upload g-c-c yet no need to do it, I will have 2 fixes to add as well today
<seb128> mterry, I can also backport the git commits while I'm at it if you want
<mterry> seb128, ok.  I got distracted by lunch, so go ahead.  :)
<seb128> mterry, ok
<didrocks> seb128: reminder, I have to upload g-c-c on Thursday in case you want to stage changes
<didrocks> but if you want to upload before and catch up on bug count, please go ahead :)
<seb128> mterry, if you don't know what to look at next gvfs seems to have quite some segfaults, some seem similar to a bug your tracked previous cycle iirc
<seb128> didrocks, I might update so we don't have 10 changes stacked in the same upload at the end of week
<didrocks> sure
 * didrocks will rebase again :p
<seb128> didrocks, there are like 5 or 6 of those in vcs already today
<mterry> seb128, oh yeah?  I'll look at it
 * didrocks waves good evening
<didrocks> see you tomorrow :)
<seb128> mterry, I was thinking about http://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/?id=1f5c16b8ac679b322f2bed33c8e6cc5ed6096ff3 but in fact those g_vfs_mount stacktraces are different
<seb128> mterry, still if you feel like grabbing some of the gvfs "High" bugs, there are a bunch of segfault issues in different backends which collect duplicates
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I can take a look.  that's been my MO these past few days, looking for segfaults
 * mterry just has a deja-dup issue to look at first
<seb128> mterry, I noticed, I'm glad you picked on those ;-)
<seb128> mterry, btw did you see that Debian dropped deja-dup from testing?
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I can't remember exactly why.  I think it was some packaging issue
<mterry> seb128, they also haven't been packaging the 23.x/24.x series at all
<seb128> mterry, ok
<mterry> seb128, they're on their own time schedule.  I've offered to help a few times, but it hasn't gone anywhere
<seb128> mterry, it seems the reason was that one user was having a segfault in gtk_grid code when using --restore
<seb128> mterry, ok
<mterry> seb128, oh really?  Yeah, I'd have to dig up the bug
<seb128> mterry, well #debian-gnome guys were discussing it today, it seems it might already be resolved in the current version
<seb128> mterry, they did follow up on it
<seb128> mterry, bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=650856 was the bug
<seb128> stupid firefox doesn't copy the http:// part when the page is loading :p
<mterry> seb128, but that wasn't why it was removed from testing I didn't think
<seb128> mterry, ok, that's why it didn't move back there at least
<mterry> seb128, ah!  that makes sense
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I don't know as if that was ever actually a deja-dup bug
<mterry> seb128, debian-gnome folks care about deja-dup?  I don't think they are co-maintainers
<pitti> good night everyone!
<mterry> pitti, night!
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<seb128> mterry, they don't maintain it but they seemed interested enough to get it back in testing that they started looking at the issue
<kenvandine> seb128, i just uploaded the fix for bug  977803
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 977803 in libdbusmenu "After libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 upgrade closing gedit shows about 800+ lines - (gedit:3155): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-WARNING **: (/build/buildd/libdbusmenu-0.5.99/./libdbusmenu-gtk/parser.c:228):parser_data_free: runtime check failed: (i != 1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977803
<kenvandine> seb128, i tested to make sure it was seb128 friendly :)
<seb128> kenvandine, waouh \o/
<seb128> kenvandine, I will be able to use gedit again :p
<kenvandine> (gedit:27760): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<kenvandine> i do get that, but only under my account
<kenvandine> not in a guest session
<kenvandine> so has something to do with some plugin i have
<kenvandine> humm, it is the bzr integration
<seb128> kenvandine, still a libdbusmenu issue
<seb128> kenvandine, so good to report to charlesk ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah, just trying to figure out what it is doing
<kenvandine> that plugin adds a load of menus
 * Laney looks at the release schedule and gets The Fear
<Laney> could someone (kenvandine?) look at https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu-wallpapers-extra-transitional/+merge/101190? :-)
<tkamppeter> pitti, still there?
<chrisccoulson> ok, insurance claim made :)
<chrisccoulson> not sure if i should feel bad for the other guy or not ;)
<kenvandine> Laney, sure
<dobey> chrisccoulson: is he australian?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didn't you say you wouldn't do it without?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, he said yesterday that he would pay me for the damage to avoid his premium being unaffordable next year, but never called me back despite saying he would do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, too bad for him ;-)
<chrisccoulson> and i don't see why i should chase him for money ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i prefer it this way too, as it means that my car is collected, and i get a hire car sorted out for me too with no hassle
<chrisccoulson> if i don't go through the insurance company, i'd need to sort all of that out myself
<chrisccoulson> which is more effort on my part, which i shouldn't need to be doing ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so your car is out of order?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's drivable for short drives. but i wouldn't take it on a motorway with the rear bumper hanging off it ;)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: go to Tesco and get some duct tape
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> it wouldn't be the first time i've seen someone do that
<chrisccoulson> i could use duct tape for taping up the cracks, but i'm not so sure about replacing the broken mounts with duct tape ;)
<seb128> dobey, hey
<seb128> dobey, what's the best way to raise an issue in the u1 stack that should be milestoned for the coming ubuntu?
<seb128> dobey, I assigned your that g-s-d libsync bug today because I'm not sure what's the right way ;-)
<seb128> bug #964453 would be nice to fix as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964453 in ubuntuone-client "Folder "Shared With Me" is not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964453
<dobey> yeah that is definitely not getting fixed for 12.04
<dobey> would require an invasive change to ubuntuone-syncdaemon to translate that folder
<dobey> seb128: and i'm not sure that crash will get fixed for 12.04 final (or that it's actually our plug-in that's crashing)
<seb128> dobey, well, SRU will do if needed ;-)
<seb128> dobey, the stacktrace point to the sync lib
<dobey> seb128: it's in there, but afaict, the trace is not complete (perhaps because of mem corruption). and i have had to re-log-in to u1 probably 20 times in the past week, and have never hit it :)
<dobey> seb128: so it's very odd
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> seb128: generally, make sure it's assigned to a u1 package, and just nominate it for the appropriate version of ubuntu
<seb128> dobey, ok, thanks
<seb128> dobey, you don't have a team you use, like "should assign to ubuntuone-desktop" or something?
 * mterry hates gnome-keyring tests
<dobey> seb128: not for the bugs against the packages. we generally assing the package bugs to whoever is doing the upload for the package. there is "ubuntuone-desktop+" you can assign bugs to if you want though
<dobey> but i am not fond of assigning bugs to a team
<seb128> mterry, it did hang again?
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  spinning again
<seb128> dobey, well I know that for us that's how people raise the bug as being an issue the team should consider
<seb128> dobey, like rick or others will assign to our team and pitti or somebody else then will review to see if that's something we should track and dispatch to a team member or unassign as appropriate
<dobey> right. but to mee it just seems redundant. if there's a bug filed against our software, we should look at it. and we should use series and milestones to determine when it should be fixed, or it's wishlist, or we won't fix it. (or it's incomplete and the reporter isn't responding to pings)
<mterry> seb128, what's with all these gvfs crashes?  /me could spend a lifetime here
<dobey> but right now, everyone on the u1 team (even people not on ubutnuone-desktop+), should be getting the bug mails
<seb128> mterry, we hate bugs, they are bugs, we hate them? ;-)
<seb128> mterry, or what do you mean?
<mterry> seb128, just so many
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I think lots are dups
<mterry> seb128, ah...  easy karma
<seb128> mterry, also gvfs has an hard job, it's dealing with lot of datas travelling between sources and libraries
<seb128> like dealing as well with apple devices, than cameras, than samba shares, than ftp, than webdav etc
<seb128> not to mention libarchive
<seb128> or fuse
<mterry> seb128, :)  Such a gvfs apologist
<seb128> lol
<mterry> I agree, it's doing a lot of things, with a lot of protocols
<seb128> mterry, ok, that's your lucky week, for one bug claimed you get get two free extra ones to fix!
<mterry> wooo..
<seb128> ;-)
 * mterry takes a gym break
<seb128> mterry, so that's how you try to sneak away, disappointing :p
<seb128> mterry, enjoy ;-)
<mterry> seb128, those gvfs bugs will still be there I'm sure of it
<seb128> jbicha, that was an efficient bug dealing ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: brasero was a 1-character fix :)
<seb128> jbicha, who cares, a fix is a fix ;-)
<seb128> we don't count chars:!
<mlankhorst> oh my recent fix was 182 lines removed :>
<jbicha> seb128: I just need what about 300 more fixes like that to catch up with you?
<seb128> jbicha, the target is didrocks, not me ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, btw gnome-shell won the most frequently dupped bug award from the retracers ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/923047/ is the april ranking
<jbicha> seb128: at least I win something :/
<m4n1sh> what is the difference between 2nd and 3rd?
<seb128> jbicha, though you could argue than 2 and 3 are the same and beat gnome-shell, the unity-greeter issue got fixed though
<m4n1sh> the title looks the same
<seb128> m4n1sh, slightly different signature of the same issue but it got resolved since
<m4n1sh> thanks
<jbicha> bug triage is pretty intense for gnome-shell, a lot of crashes, some are problems with nvidia or fglrx drivers
<jbicha> it'd be nice if the GNOME devs would look through our shell 3.4 crash bugs
<m4n1sh> isn't it on bgo?
 * micahg thinks it's time for him to unsubscribe from gnome-shell bugs
<poettone> I have recently setup two ubuntu 11.10 machines, one using wubi on top of windows Vista, the other on bare metal. I noticed on my wubi machine under the network applet it shows "wired connection 1" last used 1 minute. The bare metal machine has nothing listed under the applet but I'm on that machine and connected.  I think I need to report this as a possible issue with the applet itself. Does anyone know where to post this as a possi
<poettone> anyone?
<poettone> should be some avenue to report or see if others have similar issues
<RAOF> poettone: The thing to do would be to report a bug - running “ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome” will give you a good start on that bug.
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF robert_ancell TheMuso bryceh a bit late, but meeting time... any agenda items to discuss? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-04-10
<robert_ancell> nope
<TheMuso> A good cold morning to you all, and not from me.
<jasoncwarner_> also, don't forget to update the wiki with your weekly  notes, thank
<RAOF> A fine 7am from me, and also no agenda items.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, none from me either
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-11
<Sarvatt> 326535
<Sarvatt> ok this yubikey nano is getting annoying real fast with it sending enter when you breathe near it :)
<Sarvatt> sorry for the spam :)
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, pind
<robert_ancell> ping
<micahg> robert_ancell: he should be back in ~6-7 hours
<robert_ancell> micahg, np, just wanted to ask him a question about bug 925474
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 925474 in seahorse "Find remote keys function is completely broken" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925474
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: bit tired, I didn't sleep very well; but ok otherwise
<pitti> how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine thanks :) impressed by the number of good fixes that landed in unity this night. I prefer to delay the release to tomorrow then.
<pitti> ok
<robert_ancell> pitti, the desktop list on http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-p-tracking-bugs.html seems quite bare - are we really done for 12.04?
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell, how are you? :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hi, good
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: hey ;)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: no more white box in compiz? can we mark bug #940603 as fix committed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 940603 in compiz-plugins-main "white box randomly shows up at top left corner blocking applications from using stuff under it" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940603
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks I've not seen it all day!
<jasoncwarner_> I'm quite happy :)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> woooowwww smspillaz ;)
<jasoncwarner_> both machines seem to be working great
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: sam also proposed a workaround for the white window on minimized, which should work with most of the app
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I'll get the team to review it!
<jasoncwarner_> oh, nice :)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: seems we would be ready to upload, what today or tomorrow?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: there are been a lot of branches merged this night (8 branches) for small issues and mem leaks
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: and there are still 2 nux branches that are pending (one segfaulting for now, but very important)
<didrocks> so tomorrow sounds better, getting evertyhing ready ASAP and then, some dogfooding with the volonteers :)
<jasoncwarner_> k
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I have to run out for a bit, but I'll be back for our 1-1 we can chat about it more then...
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: but I'm really positive on releasing on time and can even schedule a restaurant tomorrow evening to get more challenge!
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: sure :)
<didrocks> now that my machine doesn't use the fallback path for opengl1 card (and a lot will do with the new release), I'm impressed with the dash look and feel
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks ... that restaurant challenge sounds interesting
<rickspencer3> also, good morning ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh, bonjour! ;)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> good morning pitti
<pitti> robert_ancell: nice work on seahorse!
<robert_ancell> pitti, ta!
<robert_ancell> pitti, it is a quite complex codebase to track through :)
<mlankhorst> I'm playing with building custom wine packages to learn package management, can see the appeal of pbuilder-dist after having to build same package 4x. :)
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Yup!  Although I still recommend sbuild :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, didrocks
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie geht's?
<pitti> gut, danke!
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> pitti, 2 bugs ahead of me today, congrats ;-)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> seb128: merci :)
<seb128> pitti, bug #978124 was due to glib not going through proposed btw ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978124 in glib2.0 "upgrading to 12.04 beta2 not completed due to problem with packet skype:386" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978124
<pitti> seb128: ah, multiarch..
<seb128> yeah...
<pitti> seb128: indeed, sorry; let's use -proposed next time then
<seb128> pitti, no worry, I just mention it because it's in my night emails backlog and I just read it ;-)
<bkerensa> seb128: You dont by chance use Chromium do you?
<seb128> no
<seb128> firefox for the win!
 * chrisccoulson hugs seb128
<bkerensa> seb128: until flash EOL's :P
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, well, you won't be using chromium for flash either
<chrisccoulson> you'll be using chrome
<seb128> who cares you that? webm for the win :p
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> which is proprietary
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<bkerensa> seb128: I just noticed Chromium's Icon in Unity Launcher does not work at all ;) I can reproduce on a few pieces of hardware
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: well I am trying to move to FF but unfortunately some sites still do not support FF
<bkerensa> :(
<seb128> bkerensa, try mentioning it on #ubuntu-unity
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, seriously? what sort of sites?
<seb128> some site don't support ff?
<bkerensa> seb128: tweetdeck doesnt
<chrisccoulson> probably ones with a "download google chrome" link on them ;)
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> well they support FF 4
<bkerensa> but not 11 which is where Ubuntu is
<bkerensa> :P
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, oh, i know about tweetdeck. it actually works fine if you set the firefox user agent string to that of chrome
<chrisccoulson> that's all they check
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: I figured it was just a ua checker
<chrisccoulson> they check the UA string and reject firefox
<bkerensa> so sad
<chrisccoulson> but it actually works perfectly ok
<chrisccoulson> or, it did when i last tried it
<BigW> Discussion on ubuntu-devel-discuss is awesome :>
 * pitti reopens bug 969039 and sighs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969039 in compiz "HUD appears when tapping Alt+Left very quickly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969039
 * seb128 hugs pitti for fixing one of the top desktop segfaultsd
<didrocks> pitti: at least, you will be able to remove it from g-c-c soon :)
<seb128> didrocks, upload planned for tomorrow?
 * pitti hugs back seb128
<didrocks> seb128: right
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I might commit a few stuff in the vcs before then
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> pitti, we changed the admin,sudo group stuff this cycle right?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> pitti, ok, gnome-menus admin's patch still check if the user is member of "admin" to declare it admin
<pitti> ah, I figure nobody noticed in gnome fallback
<pitti> seb128: want me to fix, or are you at it?
<seb128> pitti, if you want to fix it please feel free
<seb128> pitti, I guess that
<seb128> software-properties-gtk.desktop:X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<seb128> pitti, that's probably not listed in the dash for new install in precise
<pitti> it's not listed here either
<seb128> NoDisplay=true
<pitti> NoDisplay=true
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, that's because it's meant to be opened from s-c or update-manager I guess
<seb128> so in practice it's a non visible bug
<seb128> like nothing in the default install is impacted by it
<seb128> I wonder if we should just drop that gnome-menus patch
<pitti> is that the only desktop file which still has X-KDE-SubstituteUID ?
<seb128> pitti, on my install it seems so
<seb128> with synaptic-kde
<pitti> debian/patches/20_show-admin-tools-for-admin-group.patch ?
<seb128> pitti, right
<pitti> yeah, with polkit this looks largely obsolete
<seb128> should we just drop it?
<seb128> less patching ;-)
<pitti> but for the sake of being cautious I'm ok with fixing it for sudo
<pitti> I don't mind much
<seb128> pitti, your call
<pitti> I'd have a better feeling if we grep the archive for desktop files which use that
<seb128> let's fix it for the lts and drop it next cycle?
<pitti> seb128: ^ sounds good
<didrocks> rebooting, brb
<seb128> pitti, want to do the fixing?
<pitti> seb128: sure
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<pitti> seb128: I just followed up on bug 912707
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 912707 in desktop-file-utils "upgrade manager prompts to resolve conflict in /etc/gnome/defaults.list" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912707
<pitti> seb128: would you have an off-hand idea whether we have a thing like "apply system-wide" for mime type configurations?
<seb128> pitti, looking, I have a desktop-file-utils upload to do today
<pitti> it's not that easy, and doesn't affect everyone
<seb128> pitti, no we don't, but some maintaining script might call xdg-mime
<seb128> pitti, I've seen some doing that in the past, it's wrong but some people think it's right to do
<pitti> seb128: hm, xdg-mime does not appeaer to touch /etc/gnome/defaults.list?
<seb128> pitti, let me check
<seb128> pitti, /etc/gnome/defaults.list is a symlink to /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<pitti> hm, perhaps it does
<seb128> pitti, usually stuff do tweak the usr location
<pitti> seb128: oh really? it's not here
<pitti> it's a normal conffile
<pitti> but I see some stuff like
<pitti>         [ x"$mode" = x"system" ] && xdg_base_dir="$x/mime"
<pitti>         xdg_global_dir="$x/$xdg_dir_name"
<seb128> pitti, oh, sorry, it's the other way around
<pitti> whic sounds like it has a "system" mode
<seb128> yes
<seb128> pitti, that's meant for "make install" or similar to register stuff
<pitti> /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list -> /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<pitti> aah
<seb128> that's why some people think it's right to make postinst call it
<pitti> ok, $XDG_SYSTEM_DIRS/DATA_DIRS /applications/defaults.list
<pitti> that's it
<guest-jPWGij> mhr3: hey, I'm in a guest session
<seb128> pitti, http://code.google.com/p/klikclient/issues/detail?id=180
<didrocks> mhr3: nothing by default in the dash
<seb128> pitti, see, I've seen stuff call xdg-mime in an hackish way like that before, I wonder if chromium didn't use to do that
<seb128> pitti, I would ask jdstrand to grep for xdg-mime in /var/lib/dpkg/info or something
<didrocks> mhr3: and before you ask, yes, latest zg and zg-datahub with your patch ;)
<seb128> pitti, but I think it's a buggy package somewhere and not our fault
<mhr3> didrocks, are you sure? :)
<pitti> seb128: right, I asked that in the bug; thanks!
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<didrocks> mhr3: I am, is there any log I should look at?
<mhr3> didrocks, i tested it here in a guest session and it works
<mhr3> didrocks, send me your .local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite
<mhr3> or actually
<mhr3> if you have sqlite3 installed
<mhr3> sqlite3 .local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite "SELECT * FROM event_view;" | pastebinit
<mhr3> didrocks, ^^
<seb128> didrocks, do you want me to try that update as well?
<didrocks> seb128: once we will figure it out ;) as I'm in the guest session, it's harder for me to share things ;)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, feel free to ping me if you need a second tester
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> mhr3: 1|1334144428472|1|1|1||application://gnome-terminal.desktop|1|2|2|||1|Terminal|unknown||||application://gnome-terminal.desktop|1|1|2|application://compiz.desktop
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm wondering why I have compiz.desktop
<didrocks> mhr3: but maybe it wasn't empty then? and so no pre-populate
<mhr3> didrocks, it means compiz started gnome-terminal (cause you run it from dash)
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<seb128> pitti, \o/ inline stacktrace in the retracer emails ;-)
<didrocks> mhr3: I even don't have gnome-terminal in the recent apps btw right now in the dash
<mhr3> didrocks, kill datahub and run it with G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all zeitgeist-datahub
<mhr3> hmm.. that's odd
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, running right now
<didrocks> nothing display
<didrocks> displayed*
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm wondering if it's not because I can have opened the dash before datahub is started? (as we delay it)
<mhr3> didrocks, ok, lets try it from start, zeitgeist-daemon -q && rm the activity.sqlite
<didrocks> mhr3: it inserts some elements now if I start nautilus
<didrocks> ok
<mhr3> then run datahub
<didrocks> done
<didrocks> hum, no events inserted
<didrocks> so either my patch isn't correctly applied (but it told me that it was applied/unapplied
<didrocks> either there is another issue :)
<mhr3> yea, it sounds like that
<jdstrand> seb128, pitti: commented on 912707. acroread is fiddling with xdg-mime in postinst
<mhr3> didrocks, can you pastebin the patch?
<jdstrand> (not my machine btw-- I am an evince user)
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, that explains it then, thanks!
<didrocks> mhr3: need to switch back to my main session for that, one sec
<jdstrand> np
<didrocks> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/924735/
<mhr3> didrocks, where's the rest?
<mhr3> there have to be a couple of lines changed in the generated zeitgeist-datahub.c
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, something bad happen in the last refresh I guess :)
<didrocks> weird, I just adding your patch and quilt refresh
<didrocks> I meant
<didrocks> added your additional commit
<didrocks> and quilt refresh
<didrocks> mhr3: let me see
<didrocks> oh I got it
<didrocks> mhr3: so i started from this patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/924739/
<didrocks> which contains your latest vala change, but not the generated C
<didrocks> so, it failed on applying of course
<didrocks> I just did a quilt refresh to refresh the files
<didrocks> but as this is in the debian/rules clean targt, it already stripped the other files
<didrocks> and so they are not more part of the quilt patch targetted files :)
<didrocks> tricky :)
<didrocks> doing the refresh manually then
<mhr3> didrocks, i still see no changes to zeitgeist-datahub.c
<didrocks> (didn't I told that patching vala file is awful?) ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, at least you have some "fun" ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: do you want me to thank you about it? :p
<mhr3> didrocks, of course
<didrocks> tssss ;)
<mhr3> good enough... you're welcome ;P
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> ok, logging out and back again
<didrocks> mhr3: it works way better with the code :)
<mhr3> didrocks, oh really? who would have guessed that :)
<didrocks> mhr3: well, there is corner case that we could expect, but if you open the dash before datahub is loaded, the lenses are loaded and no result appear, even if you wait
<didrocks> even if you after close/reopen it
<didrocks> you have to do a search again
<mhr3> didrocks, that shouldn't really be the case
<mhr3> the lenses should refresh when there's new data
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, doesn't seem to be the case here
<seb128> here neither, I noticed yesterday
<didrocks> mhr3: anyway, not linked to -datahub, I'm uploading it
<didrocks> nice work :)
<mhr3> that's really weird, do we have a bug about that?
<mhr3> i didn't see that here
<didrocks> mhr3: not sure, what info would you need?
<mhr3> the only explanation for that would be that the monitor is installed after the data is pushed by datahub, and the lens also requested the data before it was pushed
<mhr3> ideally bustle log
<didrocks> seb128: do you have time to test that, or maybe sil2100? ^ (I need to test other things for compiz)
<seb128> didrocks, mhr3: I can give it a try, let me play with my guest session
<mhr3> thx seb128
 * mhr3 goes get some food
<didrocks> as my computer isn't powerful enough to have the guest session in addition to the normal one, it's easier if someone can switch back and for :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, mine has no issue with starting a guess session and switching, I can easily get infos
<seb128> could people there try if they get an icon for polkit dialogs?
<seb128> like try opening software-properties from update-manager or unlock the user accounts panel in system settings
<seb128> the alt-tab and launcher icons are empty for me
<mdeslaur> seb128: WFM
<didrocks> seb128: so at least 2 working, murphy's law! :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * didrocks goes back with his nvidia card and white windows :p
<seb128> it bugs in my session and in a guest session so that's 2 as well ;-)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> well, done ;)
<jdstrand> pitti: actually, chrisccoulson is doing the packaging for acroread these days. I'm not sure if it is worth the trouble though (912707)
<chrisccoulson> yay me \o/
<jdstrand> heh
<Ursinha> pitti, hello! can I be assigned to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-bugs-bugs-bugs ?
<Ursinha> I believe pedro isn't working on that anymore?..
<pitti> jdstrand: ah, so feel free to reopen and reassign to acroread
<pitti> Ursinha: sure, done; thanks
<Ursinha> pitti, thanks!
<jdstrand> done
<RAOF> kenvandine: Yo yo!  Ping re: bug #726301 - is this fixed (or going to be fixed) in Precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726301 in mission-control-5 "mission-control-5 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726301
<seb128> RAOF, hey, how are you? what are you doing online so late? ;-)
<RAOF> seb128: It's not quite so late in Perth :)
<RAOF> But, yeah, I will be heading to bed pretty soon.
<seb128> right, my datetime indicator confirms that, I though it would be like 1pm for you ;-)
<RAOF> ...in fact, I think I'm tired enough to head to bed now ☺.
<kenvandine> RAOF, that should be in precise already
<seb128> haha
<seb128> RAOF, 'night!
<pitti> RAOF: g'night!
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, how are you?
<RAOF> kenvandine: Ah, good.  Next time I process the SRU queue I'll accept that one, then.
<pitti> seb128: FYI, next time the retracer breaks, I'd like to try a new mode
<kenvandine> RAOF, thx... that has been fixed in precise for months actually
<pitti> seb128: ev contributed a change to speed up retracing by a factor of 4 or so
<seb128> pitti, there is no such thing as a retracer issue
<pitti> seb128: knocking on wood!
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: actually, I'll just try it now
<seb128> pitti, is that different from the fix listed in your upload yesterday?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<pitti> seb128: ev added a --sandbox-dir option to keep an unpackaged sandbox around
<pitti> instead of rebuilding it for every bug
<seb128> pitti, ok, well we are not in important need of any retrace right now so it's a good time to try optimization
<pitti> and only unpack packages which were newly downloaded
<seb128> pitti, it will be good to have retracers solid after unity 5.10 upload in case there are any new issue in that version
<pitti> seb128: I didn't do that, as it's by and large "fast enough" for us, but for the crash db we need every bit of optimization
<seb128> pitti, ok, seems good
<pitti> seb128: hm, actually, I just think I found a flaw on this, darn
<seb128> pitti, it doesn't clean old versions so cruft add over time but that shouldn't be an issue any time soon?
<pitti> seb128: no, we can just wipe it every n days or so
<pitti> seb128: it only unpacks debs which were actually newly downloaded, and it assumes that any package in the cache that it already has is already unpacked
<seb128> ok
<seb128> what's the flaw?
<pitti> I was thinking, if we retrace a bug with foo version 2, then one with 1
<pitti> and then one with version 2 again, it'll actually use the version 1 binary
<pitti> as both are already cached
<pitti> now, we don't actually support that properly yet, but there's a potential trap there
 * pitti ponders this more thoroughly
<seb128> pitti, you would need a unpacked dir by distro serie I guess
<pitti> it sounds like it could become a problem when two packages provide the same file and exclude each other
<pitti> oh, we need that, too, yes
<wigi> hi all
<wigi> how are you?
<ogra_> didrocks, i just committed a properly working gles2 patch to the branch, moving towards plugins now
<ogra_> (just FYI)
<didrocks> ogra_: excellent, thanks a lot!
<smspillaz> ogra_: thanks :)
<sil2100> ogra_: the c-p-m patch didn't work as well? Since it seemed to apply correctly
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i wanrt to at least check it ... havent gotten to plugins at all yet
<ogra_> theoretically it should be fine though
<sil2100> ogra_: great ;)
<mterry> pitti, heyo.  I know you've looked at bug 405432 in the past.  Any objection if I take the two patches from upstream in the bug? (they are from upstream, but not applied to trunk or reviewed by a second upstreamer).  So many dups on that bug, I feel like we should do something
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 405432 in gvfs "gvfsd-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV in copy_tree_to_builder()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405432
<pitti> mterry: no, of course not, that sounds fine
<pitti> mterry: I want patches to be filed upstream, I don't think we need to block on getting them committed upstream in all cases
<pitti> for new patches it makes sense to wait a day or two for upstream review, but that doesn't seem to be the case here
<mterry> pitti, OK.  You sounded like you wanted to wait on upstream comments in a previous bug is all.  But they've had plenty of time to comment if they want  :)
<mterry> (in one of the dups I mean)
<pitti> mterry: I can't actually look at the bug, it times out..
<mterry> pitti, too many dups!  :)
<seb128> pitti, you can probably +text it
<pitti> mterry: anyway, http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=186060 seems safe enough
<mterry> pitti, the patch from the upstream dup?  I was thinking of grabbing the two patches in upstream's master bug -- one to prevent crash and one to truncate the file if it's bogus
<mterry> (just because they were written by a gvfs developer)
<pitti> oh, sure
 * mterry goes to work
<pitti> these seem good, too
<pitti> mterry: perhaps you can follow up on teh upstream bug, saying that these got applied to Ubuntu
<pitti> will give them a poke and keep them in the loop
<mterry> yar
<seb128> pitti, so, I'm about to do a glib upload ... did you have anything you can think about to include?
<seb128> ^ or somebody else
<seb128> pitti, and do I target proposed with it?
<pitti> seb128: not from me; using -proposed now?
<pitti> if you want, sure
<seb128> pitti, well, it's aimed at precise, I was just wonder if we should use proposed as a build staging or not
<pitti> yes, understood
<pitti> certainly safer to use -proposed, you'll just lose the bug count
<pitti> but if it's consolating, I lost one as well today by fixing bugs with syncs
<pitti> (those don't seem to count either)
<seb128> pitti, it's only 1 bug and yeah call it even with you sync then ;-)
<pitti> perhaps bdmurray has fixed it since, not sure
<pitti> since we asked, I mean
 * pitti watches our buildds steaming and sweating
<glatzor> evening mvo and pitti. Sorry but I was disconnect yesterday (I have been on a train ride)
<pitti> hey glatzor, wie gehts/
<glatzor> pitti, thanks. supi, und dir selbst?
<pitti> gut, danke! a bit tired today, but that'll pass
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, I thnk I followed up in the bug
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<chrisccoulson> hah, ruby just pointed at my screen with the brown pangolin wallpaper on and said "it looks a bit like a dinosaur"
<chrisccoulson> it seems that everything looks like a dinosaur atm!
<seb128> too much firefox around :p
<seb128> or mozilla rather
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> talking of firefox, who wants to volunteer to make firefox 12 work on powerpc? (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=691898)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 691898 in JavaScript Engine "Use YARR interpreter instead of PCRE on platforms where YARR JIT is not supported, since PCRE doesnt build" [Normal,Assigned: ]
<chrisccoulson> it's not something i care about, and unless someone steps up to fix it, powerpc won't get the next update ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I just uploaded a glib gresource fix for big endian arch, that's as far as I will go for powerpc users :p
<seb128> I'm surprised we got 3 reported of that issues, i.e 3 people running precise and nautilus on powerpc
<chrisccoulson> all 3 powerpc users reported the bug?
<chrisccoulson> wow!
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<BigWhale> fake accounts probably ;>
<seb128> time for some exercice, be back in an hour
<sebI28> time for some beer, be back in an hour
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<ogra_> LOL
<didrocks> ogra_: getting some success on the compiz-plugins-main front? (I think you built it to confirm)
<ogra_> didrocks, sorry i was in meetings until a moment ago
<didrocks> no worry :)
<ogra_> will get to the plugins soonish
<didrocks> ogra_: I can send that to the ppa if you just wanted a build confirmation
<didrocks> ogra_: as nothing really changed apart from some cherry-picks
<ogra_> i can build it locally
<didrocks> ok, you need heat at home? :p
<ogra_> its arm ... no heat :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<ogra_> nor any fans or other noise :)
<ogra_> and everyone understands if you are slow :)
 * ogra_ likes working on arm 
<didrocks> ogra_: keep me posted on your c-p-m build please, (even by email), I'll do some exercice now :)
 * didrocks will copy the binary to the unity-team ppa in 30 minutes, if people want to upgrade to it
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<didrocks> time for exercice, have a good evening everyone!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, heh!!! ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still there? my tb misbehave again!
<seb128> jbicha, hey, did you see that your g-c-c proxy group fix has issues? if you fix it just commit to the vcs, didrocks plans an upload tomorrow
<jbicha> seb128: I saw that it apparently didn't work, I think I forgot to log out of my test account when I tried testing my patch
<jbicha> C isn't my strong point either
<seb128> jbicha, no, I think it's because you check for one group and return if the check is false without checking for the second one
<seb128> you probably want to check for group1 || group2 in th same check
<chrisccoulson> is it possible to use apport to report a bug against a PPA package? (in this case, compiz from the unity-team PPA)
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure i've asked this before :/
<cyphermox> pitti: hey
<cyphermox> pitti: did you manage to find anything for gvfs re: bluetooth/obex browse after all?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> APPORT_DISABLE_DISTRO_CHECK ftw
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: cool.
<chrisccoulson> well, grep ftw, actually :)
<htorque> chrisccoulson: does this work with "ubuntu-bug"?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it should work out of the box? the unity,compiz apport hook should allow that
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, it didn't work here :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, maybe it's only for unity and not compiz
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the unity hook has
<seb128>     # for install from the ppa
<seb128>     if not apport.packaging.is_distro_package(report['Package'].split()[0]):
<seb128>         report['CrashDB'] = 'unity'
<seb128> seems the compiz one doesn't though
<chrisccoulson> woohoo, finally got a compiz trace when undocking my laptop (bug 979251)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979251 in compiz "Compiz hangs every time when undocking or changing display configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979251
<chrisccoulson> altough, i wonder if that one is a RAOF issue ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, that's compiz? can you switch to a vt when that happens?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, sometimes, but not every time
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's weird that a compiz issue blocks vt change
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no such issue with i.e unity2d?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, it's only when running compiz
<chrisccoulson> it also works if i log out back to the greeter
<chrisccoulson> and then undock
<seb128> ok, weird
<seb128> does going to the greeter, ie changing user and undocking works?
<seb128> or do you need to stop your compiz?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure about that. i just log out atm when i want to undock
<chrisccoulson> which is a bit of a pain :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you try to just try to change user and see if that's enough?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, will do in a bit
<seb128> great, thanks
 * mterry is getting ready to murder gnome-keyring
<chrisccoulson> just fixed a desktop bug, finally :)
<seb128> mterry, I'm close to suggest turning the testsuit off ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, bug 917598
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917598 in gnome-settings-daemon "batterie low warning notification uses fallback dialog" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917598
<chrisccoulson> i think i found a memory leak as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<mterry> seb128, testing a gvfs upload with a bunch of similar quick fixes.  :)  Hopefully close out the top heat gvfs bugs
<seb128> mterry, I saw you got busy duplicating stuff ;-)
<mterry> seb128, but there are so many other 1-off gvfs bugs!  thing is a quagmire
<mterry> everything has a different stack
<seb128> yeah, gvfs needs an active maintainer :-(
<seb128> well maybe fixing the most common ones will by side effect fix some of the other ones
<seb128> I'm also not sure how much of those are apport "noise"
<seb128> like they are bugs, but I'm not sure how many are issues users really notice at use
<seb128> compared to weird stuff happening at session closing or when connecting devices without using them
<mterry> Yeah
<mterry> tremolux, love the 'add-new-apps-to-launcher' bit of software-center
<tremolux> mterry: ah, is the last bit released now??
<tremolux> mterry: I gotta update today!!
<mterry> tremolux, it's been working for a like a week now
<tremolux> mterry: meaning, the animation
<mterry> tremolux, oh!  There's an animation?
<tremolux> mterry: coming soon ;)
<mterry> tremolux, no, I just noticed that they get added to the launcher at all
<mterry> tremolux, give me bling!
<mterry> tremolux, is it a known bug that purchased apps don't add themselves to the launcher?
<tremolux> mterry: there is a bug for it, it only happens with some purchased apps
<tremolux> mterry: hmm, should bump that one in priority
<mterry> tremolux, k
<tremolux> mterry: oh, from before, see bug 955147
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 955147 in unity "[FFe, UIFe] New animation for adding launchers for newly installed applications" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955147
<tremolux> mterry: coming in unity 5.10!
<mterry> heh
<tremolux> mterry: BIlal Ahktar's work  :D
<tremolux> mterry: he's got a video of it in action, but I can't find where
<tremolux> mterry: bug 925014 should be the one for the purchased items (even though this specifies previous purchases)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 925014 in software-center "Some previously purchase items are not being added to the Unity launcher" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925014
<tremolux> mterry: silly me, the link to the video is right in the bug report: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6peOjOrcURA   :)
<tremolux> mterry: bling just for you!!!
 * mterry looks
<mterry> tremolux, neat!
<diwic> quick question: what's the keyboard key for selecting a tab?
<diwic> my mouse hang and I'm in the middle of testing something
<diwic> hmm, now the arrow keys do work
<diwic> I'm pretty certain they didn't before...
<soren> diwic: Typically Alt-N where N is an integer from 1 to 9.
<soren> diwic: Otherwise, Ctrl-PgUp and Ctrl-PgDown should cycle through tabs.
<diwic> soren, thanks; it seems to be working far from optimal here, but my 12.04 is a few days old, let me try updating it
<soren> Oh, dear. It would suck if that broke.
<diwic> soren, would those shortcuts require the tab control itself to have input focus? (i e not something inside the tab control)
<Darxus> GTK 3.4.1, planned to be released a week from now, will go in precise-updates at some point?  Any chance of enabling the wayland backend at that point?  I'm hopeful that the non-cairo-gl dependent branch will be merged before the 3.4.1 release.
<Darxus> And the patch to make GTK not completely fail when both the x11 and wayland backends are built has already been committed.
<soren> diwic: No.
<bschaefer> thumper, ping, if you have time could you re-review this branch?
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/3v1n0-quick-alt+tab-fixes/+merge/100911
<thumper> bschaefer: I'll try
<thumper> I'm behind on my review thingies
<thumper> they need to be finished today
<thumper> bschaefer: it'll be SRU material now
<thumper> but likely to go in
<bschaefer> sweet
<bschaefer> if it can make it in as an SRU then no need to rush
<thumper> it isn't a visual change, just behavioural
<thumper> so it should be OK
<thumper> we are stabalising for release
<thumper> so no more commits unless OMG critical
<bschaefer> alright cool! Even valgrind ones?
<thumper> even valgrind ones
<thumper> unless they are leaks
<thumper> I'd let leaks through
<bschaefer> oo ok, I was just tracking an invalid read
<thumper> most likely
<thumper> depends on the impact
<bschaefer> but of only size 4 and it only happens on init and it doesn't crash so no big
<thumper> if the invalid read could lead to a crash, then that is important
<thumper> if the invalid read could lead to a potential glitch in one frame
<thumper> then not important enough
<bschaefer> alright, Ill see if i can fix this. It happens when PanelMenuView first starts and calls GLibSignal::Disconnect() before anything is connected
<bschaefer> but actually it can only happen after the signal is set up...
<bschaefer> but ill try to track down memory leaks then :).
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-12
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: hi! did you have a question for me?
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: thanks for fixing seahorse, btw!
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, I just wanted to check which server your key was on, but then I realized the server filter was broken anyway :)
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: ah! hehe
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, I didn't backport it to oneiric - did you want to do that?
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: meh, if someone asks for it, I will
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: you really made my day, I had lost hope that that would be fixed for precise :)
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, np.  I think there's still some weird problems there - if I search for robert.ancell@ubuntu.com it does find a key but doesn't show it (but it does find it with my gmail address).  But I figure it's better now that it was
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: yes, definitely better :)
<RAOF> Darxus: We would not enable the wayland backend in an SRU, sorry.
<Darxus> Okay, thanks.
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, ping
<robert_ancell> ah, I hate paypal/credit cards so much.  Why is it so hard to pay with an Australian card and send to a UK address?
<bryceh> robert_ancell, you international cyber criminal you
<robert_ancell> bryceh, I sure am
<RAOF> Yeah.  Clearly up to no good!
<smspillaz> (and why does my bank account still have to be frozen because some person in romania compromised it :( )
<desrt> Guest73631: i love your new nick
<Guest73631> bah, I hate it when that happens
<jbicha_> a little better
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> cyphermox: I thought gvfs was fixed now wrt. obex
<smspillaz> RAOF: guess I'm not the only one who typos numbers
<RAOF> smspillaz: Actually, now that I look (and check
<RAOF> ) again, it seems that directory has the right number.
<smspillaz> *blink*
<smspillaz> *shame*
<smspillaz> never trust me with numbers :(
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey smspillaz!
<smspillaz> hope everything is sane today :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I hope as well, I just got a crash at startup though :p
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm building a ppa with my other branches which have yet to be merged so we can get some better testing
<didrocks> seems to be in unity
<smspillaz> I'll let you know when its ready so we can get it into staging or something
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh great!
<smspillaz> urgh :(
<didrocks> ogra_: linaro uploaded nux without using the VCS as well and screwed the testing that happened last night
 * didrocks is loosing again 30 minutes this morning to clean this mess when he should be doing other thing for the release…
<pitti> process fail
<pitti> I thought everyone should coordinate with you first?
<didrocks> oupss, didn't see that channel
<didrocks> pitti: well, especially when it's things we decided to not include in precise, nux and unity opengles
<didrocks> (compiz and c-p-m was the first steps)
<didrocks> but ok, it's all sorted now
<pitti> didrocks: so reverting isn't a better option then?
<pitti> didrocks: it seems to me, if that doesn't work anyway, circumvented the process, breaks the PPA and testing, it'd be better reverted?
<pitti> but anyway, you are the master
<didrocks> pitti: for nux, it's ok, it's just about switching an option at build time on armel only
<didrocks> pitti: so doesn't really impact us :)
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, so the patch needed to be updated for c-p-m? Thanks! :)
<didrocks> hum, there are 2 -0ubuntu10, I'm fixing this :)
<didrocks> pitti: btw, can you upate to ppa:unity-team/ppa please?
<didrocks> pitti: just for a final check and no "omg it's broken" at the last minute :)
<didrocks> (if you have some time, of course!)
<pitti> updating
<didrocks> pitti: various people on the french forum are reporting that they are seeing some softwares being in english right now, is that known?
<didrocks> (since yesterday evening)
<pitti> no, not known to me
<didrocks> ok, let me try to get more info ;)
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey
<didrocks> pitti: all is fine for you in the ppa?
<pitti> didrocks: argh, sorry, trying now
<didrocks> no worry :)
<didrocks> about to release (just merging a crash fix I had this morning)
<pitti> didrocks: checkbox-unity tool has no icon in teh launcher
<pitti> didrocks: first time I open the hud, keys still go into the void (as if it was not focussed)
<pitti> otherwise a guest session looks ok
<didrocks> pitti: grrr, that wasn't from the user testing :/
<didrocks> pitti: there is a known bamf issue which is around for a while
<didrocks> pitti: it's the last piece missing right now, but now, dbo looked at it and can reproduce it
<didrocks> unfortunatly, no news since
<robert_ancell> didrocks, did you know unity has all the gsettings paths set wrong?
<robert_ancell> as it appears most of the canonical projects do :(
<didrocks> robert_ancell: you mean /apps/desktop
<robert_ancell> yeah
<didrocks> robert_ancell: we need to transition that, but for Q
<didrocks> to com.canonical
<pitti> didrocks: will restart my own session in a bit, I'm almost done with jockey
<didrocks> pitti: ok ;)
<robert_ancell> I'm trying to stomp on as many of these as I can, as the more there are the more people copy them
<didrocks> pitti: the HUD one is worrying me more
<didrocks> pitti: just tried to restart unity, don't reproduce
<pitti> it's similar to what I told the other day about the dash
<pitti> keys go into the nautilus typeahead search
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yeah, but not reasonable to do that without transition
<pitti> didrocks: but it's not a regression from what I can see
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, focusing issue…
<pitti> restarting session now, brg
<pitti> brb
<pitti> didrocks: same problems confirmed in my own session
<pitti> didrocks: but the missing icon one doesn't affect the non-PPA, I guess
<didrocks> pitti: the missing icon is a bamf issue
<didrocks> pitti: known and under work, should have been done for today
<didrocks> but well… can't push the devs to communicate
<didrocks> pitti: we just know it's in libbamf right now
<didrocks> for the focus issue, I'll ask gord
<didrocks> pitti: before releasing unity
<didrocks> I can release the rest of the stack
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine and busy with unity, and you? :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, pretty good thanks
<seb128> hey
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
 * RAOF stops frantically pushing the pointer against the screen edge and realises he's in a metacity session, not unity.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, it seems my compiz freeze issue is a kernel bug ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: ahah ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not fully awake yet, went to bed late and overslept this morning but good I think ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, is it? how did you figure it out?
<seb128> lut didrocks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i didn't. Sarvatt noticed the warnings in my dmesg log though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/979251/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979251 in linux "Compiz hangs every time when undocking or changing display configuration" [Medium,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> tbh, i probably should have looked in there :)
<seb128> bad kernel, no cookie!
<seb128> I guess I've the same issue, my laptop is frozen even second time I dock,undock it
<seb128> I didn't dare docking,undocking too much while the laptop is running for a while, I usually suspend before :p
<chrisccoulson> oh, mine is normally ok when i dock it. it's when i remove the external screen or turn it off that it dies
<chrisccoulson> oh, you close the lid when you dock though, don't you?
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I do yes
<chrisccoulson> yeah, so i guess it could be the same issue :)
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, now that you mention it I think I get the issue on lid close after docking
<seb128> last time I let the lid open under the desktop just to avoid taking the chance it would freeze :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * chrisccoulson decides not to close his lid to test ;)
<seb128> "didrocks@u.c has 400 fixes"
<seb128> didrocks, you did reach the 400 mark!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, now you can probably enjoy playing ping pong with the kernel team bot every time they do an upload :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that already started just a minute or so after Sarvatt assigned the bug to the kernel
<seb128> (I hate reporting kernel bugs, nobody look at them but they auto incomplete it at every single upload for you)
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/979251/comments/3
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979251 in linux "Compiz hangs every time when undocking or changing display configuration" [Medium,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> this is why i hate reporting kernel bugs :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> same here
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but I have 80+ pending and they won't count
<didrocks> seb128: that makes me sad :)
<pitti> seb128: you fixed a lot of bugs yesterday, congrats :)
<seb128> didrocks, I will cry :p
<didrocks> seb128: I hope so, it's so unfair!
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i really hope my delivery of beer arrives today
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-) I think I'm mostly done, you can probably catch me today, I plan to do translation updates
<didrocks> seb128: chrisccoulson: +1, I have the ping pong on one of my bug for over 1 year now
<didrocks> and the other has no answer as well
<seb128> i.e export po files for shared-mime-info, xdg-user-dirs, etc
<bryceh> same prob reporting xorg bugs?
<seb128> bryceh, I didn't report xorg bugs for a while but I don't remember you guys setting the bug to incomplete at every single upload without having an human ever reading your report
<seb128> it's pretty frustrating when you describe an obvious bug to have to fight a bot to not have your ticket closed
<didrocks> pitti: fyi, I asked gord to look at the focus issue
<seb128> pitti, sooooo
 * pitti holds his breath
<seb128> pitti, gedit lost its french translations with yesterday's langpack update
<seb128> I'm an unhappy french user today :p
<didrocks> seb128: a lot of french users are reporting that
<pitti> weird; there was only an update pack
<pitti> the -base packages didn't change
<bryceh> seb128, yeah, agreed.  their bugbot derives from mine, but I've toned down my use of it quite a bit.  I think they've toned theirs up.  admittedly they get a lot of bugs though...
<seb128> $ dpkg -S gedit.mo
<didrocks> I told pitti about it :)
<seb128> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en@shaw/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.mo
<seb128> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.mo
<seb128> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.mo
<seb128> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.mo
<seb128> pitti, I bet you lost the german translations
<pitti> indeed I did
<seb128> $ dpkg -L language-pack-gnome-de | grep gedit
<seb128> $
<pitti> $ dpkg -L language-pack-gnome-en-base|grep gedit
<pitti> $
<pitti> WTH
<seb128> pitti, it's in language-pack-gnome-en
<seb128> pitti, not -base
<didrocks> pitti: see, you should trust the french forum! :)
<pitti> right, but why would it not be in -base?
<seb128> pitti, that's the million dollar question!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> so, we'll get a fresh -base export next Tuesday
<didrocks> people reported terminal, synaptic, gnome-monitor-system
<didrocks> gnome-system-monitor even :p
<pitti> that ought to fix it
<seb128> pitti, are we sure gedit will be in?
<pitti> terminal is fine here
<seb128> didrocks, synaptic is a different issue, it was langpacked this week only, i.e made to use dh_translations
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<seb128> so it needs a new export I think
<pitti> ./sources-base/language-pack-gnome-fr-base/data/fr/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.po
<pitti> seb128: yes, as the current export has it
<seb128> pitti, ok, good, I hope we will not miss any
<seb128> I feel uneasy that this issue is happening now
<seb128> if the next export is screwed it's getting late for precise
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: sudo apt-get install --reinstall language-pack-gnome-de-base
<pitti> it's not the export by itself
<pitti> it seems the Replaces: is playing tricks on us again
<didrocks> trying
<pitti> -base originally had it
<pitti> then it seems a followup update pack _also_ had it, overwriting the -base one
<pitti> and then the next update after that dropped it again
<pitti> the last step Should Not Happen(tm), though
<pitti> didrocks: I tried it, it works
<seb128> wfm as well
<seb128> pitti, danke
<didrocks> you have some speedy computer :)
<pitti> it could be that the second-last update was built against a wrong/old -base version or so
<didrocks> mine is still trying to install :p
<pitti> didrocks: 1.055 kB/s *shrug*
<pitti> didrocks: oh, that just took some 5 secs here
<didrocks> pitti: not the download, here, installing a package takes ~40s
<seb128> ssd for the win
<didrocks> I really think my hd is near to death
 * pitti ^5s seb128
 * pitti proposes foundations-q-usr-on-tmpfs
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> ok, gedit is fine as well
<micahg> seb128: what do you think of fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librsvg/+bug/931802 by doing what Debian did and adding a symlink + some compat magic?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 931802 in librsvg "/usr/bin/rsvg disappeared" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> micahg, do we still have anything using rsvg? I though we fixed imagemagick
<seb128> micahg, we had an archive rebuild since and no build issue
<micahg> seb128: have you looked at all the failures yet?  I haven't had a chance
<seb128> micahg, I'm unsure we should add a compat layer for something which was deprecated for years and nothing in the archive is using
<micahg> seb128: oh, if nothing is using it, that's fine, I was under the impression we still had some failures
<seb128> micahg, I will double check, thanks for pointing it, but I think we are fine
<micahg> ok, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: ah, not using -proposed this time?
<didrocks> pitti: see #ubuntu-release
<didrocks> 09:28:28   didrocks | so starting to push the whole unity stack (we will maybe have a bamf release a little bit later) including compiz and
<didrocks>                     | c-p-m. There is no ABI break for those, so I can push them directly
<didrocks> 09:28:40   didrocks | then, for nux/unity/unity-2d I will use -proposed once the release is ready
<pitti> didrocks: will the new compiz / c-p-m break current unity?
<didrocks> pitti: no
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: there is a potential weirdness (or it's my box being weird) with compiz in guest session classic
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: I get an "empty" compiz profile here
<seb128> like compiz is running but empty of any option, i.e no decorator, no move plugin activate, no resize, no ws switcher
<seb128> well it's only when doing a "classic" guest, not a frequent usecase
<didrocks> seb128: not on your classic normal session?
<seb128> didrocks, no, let me try with a new user
<seb128> didrocks, maybe apparmor is blocking some profile reading or something for guest
<seb128> weird that it works with the unity profile though
<seb128> didrocks, same for a new user
<didrocks> seb128: what your plugin list is telling you?
<didrocks> I bet it's the default hack that was requested by duflu
<seb128> didrocks, what is the gconf key again?
<seb128> ok /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> this one and the compizconfig-1/Default …
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<seb128> Aucune valeur définie pour « /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins »
<didrocks> and the one is the default profile?
<seb128>      /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/Default/general/screen0/options:
<seb128>       active_plugins = [core,composite,opengl,compiztoolbox,decor,vpswitch,snap,mousepoll,resize,place,move,wall,grid,regex,imgpng,session,gnomecompat,animation,fade,workarounds,scale,expo,ezoom]
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> indeed :/
<didrocks> so compiz isn't copying for the default profile
<didrocks> and I was right, the default plugin list is important
<didrocks> I can't put it it back though, as it's what did the locking
<didrocks> so need duflu or sam on this one
<seb128> didrocks, get going with your uploads, that's not impacting unity
<seb128> we can sort that in a second round
<didrocks> seb128: right, continuing, can you sum up that to him? :)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> duflu, hey
<didrocks> thanks seb128 ;)
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<duflu> hey seb128
<seb128> duflu, so with the current compiz stack "gnome classic" for new profiles has a weird compiz config
<seb128> duflu, compiz runs, but none of the import plugins are activated
<seb128> like no resize, no move, no decoration
<duflu> import(ant)?
<seb128> no workspace switcher
<seb128> no alt-tab
 * duflu tries gnome classic
<seb128> it's like compiz core only was running and failing to activate any plugin
<seb128> gconf has
<seb128>      /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/Default/general/screen0/options:
<seb128>       active_plugins = [core,composite,opengl,compiztoolbox,decor,vpswitch,snap,mousepoll,resize,place,move,wall,grid,regex,imgpng,session,gnomecompat,animation,fade,workarounds,scale,expo,ezoom]
<seb128> No value set for `/apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins'
<seb128>  
<seb128> duflu, didrocks think it's a side effect of the "no default plugin" change done to workaround the locking issue
<gord> pitti, hey, didrocks suggested you might be able to try a fix for the dash/hud input focus thing? lp:~gordallott/unity/horribleworkaroundfordashinputwindow if your willing to build locally
<didrocks> pitti: can you build it or do you want we try in a ppa first? (but that will take an hour the time for the bot to build it, push to the ppa an so)
<pitti> gord: it always takes a while until I can reproduce it again, but I can build it here and then run with it for a while
<mhr3> seb128, did you have a chance to get the log of the nothing-in-dash issue?
<seb128> mhr3, no, it happens only on session start and I'm not quick enough to open a g-t and run a bustle, by the time I do it the session is loaded :p
<pitti> gord: oh, the input focus, not the HUD coming up; sure
<gord> yeah
<didrocks> gord: your hack won't start the lenses on startup?
<mhr3> seb128, /etc/xdg/autostart ? ;)
<gord> didrocks, nope, i was careful about that
<seb128> mhr3, let me try
<didrocks> ok ;)
<pitti> gord: I can reproduce this quite reliably, so sure
<didrocks> gord: it's nasty, your are nasty ;)
<pitti> gord: it also affects the hud, BTW
<seb128> what's the bug? focus issue if you type before the hud is being displayed?
<didrocks> pitti: if you build it, please double check that the lenses aren't start just after login please
<seb128> i.e too quick to alt type?
<gord> pitti, yeah, thats also included in it, just didn't want to make the branch name even longer
<gord> seb128, nope not that
<gord> input not going to hud/dash when you open it the first time sometimes but not always
<pitti> that's an upstream-ish branch; how can I build and pkg-ify this?
<seb128> ok
<pitti> gord, didrocks: ^
<seb128> pitti, bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu
<seb128> cd ubuntu
<seb128> bzr merge lp:~gordallott/unity/horribleworkaroundfordashinputwindow
<seb128> bzr bd
<pitti> ah, and then merge gor'ds branch
<pitti> sure
<pitti> cheers
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> full source upstream and distro in bzr for the win ;-)
<gord> packages? just make install into /usr!
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> pitti: ensure you have the nux -dev package from the ppa
<seb128> gord, /usr/local so you can complain that nothing works 3 months later :p
<seb128> gord, dx like to do that ;-)
<didrocks> and they like to poke me about it
<didrocks> like "I installed the ppa and it's not working, your packages are totally broken"
<didrocks> "did you have something on /usr/local?"
<didrocks> worked 100% of the cases from my stats here :)
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, which PPA was that again? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa ?
<didrocks> pitti: yep
<pitti> gord: building
<tjaalton> why does apport say that aptd crashing is a dupe of an ancient bug (639616) and refuses to report it again?
<tjaalton> that bug being closed 2y ago
<pitti> apport bug
<tjaalton> ok
<pitti> if you could report that and attach the .crash file and pointer to existing bug, that'd help
<tjaalton> ok I will
<didrocks> pitti: enjoying how unity is long to build? ;)
<pitti> didrocks: it finished some minutes ago in fact
<didrocks> pitti: waow, I'm envious of your hardware then :)
<pitti> gord, didrocks: so, that branch seems to fix it, or make it massively better (tried 6 times in a guest session)
<pitti> didrocks: I built with -j4
<pitti> gord: confirming that lenses are not started by default
<didrocks> pitti: if I do that, I can ensure you that my laptop will go to the hoven just after :)
<didrocks> \o/
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't pay close attention, but was something like 15 mins
<pitti> didrocks: how long does it take for you?
<didrocks> ~45
<pitti> actually, stat'ing the build log tells:
<pitti> Access: 2012-04-12 12:21:52.700393898 +0200
<pitti> Modify: 2012-04-12 12:43:08.152455627 +0200
<pitti> 22 mins
<didrocks> not bad :)
<gord> not to show off or anything, but it takes me about a minute ;)
<pitti> can certainly become faster with ccache
<gord> okay maybe to show off a little
<didrocks> gord: tsssssssss
<pitti> gord: pre-built tree, I guess :)
<gord> didrocks, you want a merge request for this then
<gord> ?
<pitti> gord: nice work!
<didrocks> gord: yeah, but please add some /* FIXME */
<gord> didrocks, yeah thats the plan
<didrocks> gord: sign off with your blood that you did that, because you had to! :p
<pitti> lunch, bbl
<didrocks> gord: well done, thanks for the timely answer ;)
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for testing btw :)
<seb128> pitti, there?
<yaboo> installed ubuntu 11.10 desktop and hooked it up to my 32" lcd, it seems the screen is larger than the lcd, and the trashcan is off the screen
<yaboo> how can I make the desktop fit on the screen
<seb128> yaboo, hi, try #ubuntu for user support questions
<yaboo> seb128 thanks
<pitti> seb128: back now
<seb128> pitti, so just to check, admin users are either member of "admin" (upgrades) or "sudo" new installs?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<pitti> seb128: btw, I re-closed the gnome-menus task; the patch is already disabled, so let's keep it that way
<seb128> pitti, g-c-c has a similar group handling issues, didrocks is updating the patch to fix it
<seb128> jbicha did update it recently but in a buggy way
<pitti> argh, another one? I thought we caughht them all
<seb128> (did I say that I hate such incompatible changes)
<didrocks> building the fix with the other g-c-c change :)
<seb128> pitti, yes, I wonder how many are still around that we didn't catch
<seb128> pitti, does it mean we need to keep the "check for admin" compat patches for ever?
<pitti> seb128: unless we do a migration of the old group members, I guess so
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> I think at some point we should do that
<pitti> i. e. add all admin members to the sudo group
<seb128> we shouldn't have renamed to start with, but I'm guess I'm late to argue on that :p
<pitti> no argument from me :)
<didrocks> yeah, it seems more reasonable to transition at some point
<pitti> I was quite surprised by it, too
<didrocks> or we will have tons of diff for nothing
<pitti> didrocks: locally that's no problem, I just wonder how that works with NIS/krb/smb/whatever other network DBs
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, it's tricky when you go outside /etc/passwd ;)
<stgraber> seb128, pitti: I tracked down the bug in gstreamer for bug 966294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966294 in ubiquity "Ubiquity loops forever from ubiquity_webcam_play" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966294
<stgraber> seb128, pitti: The following change fixes it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926326/
<stgraber> essentially a revert of upstream f56c6e12255b37d75b1eb949e434fa8e3bb33f51
<stgraber> though I don't actually know/understand gstreamer, so before I just upload a new gstreamer with that change reverted, I thought it'd be a good idea to let you have a look at it ;)
<seb128> slomo_, hey, do you have an opinion on that ^
<stgraber> I basically tracked it down bisecting from oneiric to precise on an affected machine
<seb128> you are probably the one knowing gstreamer best here ;-)
<stgraber> oh right, especially because of:
<stgraber> commit f56c6e12255b37d75b1eb949e434fa8e3bb33f51
<stgraber> Author: Sebastian Dröge <sebastian.droege@collabora.co.uk>
<pitti> stgraber: ah, nice detective work!
<stgraber> ^ that's the commit I'm reverting (well, part of it)
<slomo_> seb128: let me check
<seb128> slomo_, thanks ;-)
<stgraber> pitti: rather boring detective work, but yeah ;) took me almost 2 days to track it down to that and get a working version
<seb128> did you open an upstream bug about the issue btw?
<slomo_> where's the useful information in the bugreport? :) don't want to read all the comments that also contain unrelated stuff
<seb128> slomo_, comment #31?
<slomo_> and how could this commit cause any "looping"?
<slomo_> hm, do you have a testcase or something i could look at? or gstreamer debug logs?
<stgraber> slomo_: sure, starting cheese on any affected machine will have it freeze using 100% of CPU
<stgraber> slomo_: I can give you a GST_DEBUG=5 log of cheese starting up if you want
<slomo_> stgraber: please do :) cheese works fine for me (what's an affected machine? special v4l2 driver?)
<stgraber> slomo_: we haven't identified this clearly yet, but a large range of netbooks at least
<stgraber> they are using uvcvideo with v4l2
<stgraber> but so are some working machines
<stgraber> so that's more specific than just that
<jbicha_> oh, that's why the installer hasn't been working for me except in virtualbox; I had to use the alternate CD
<stgraber> yes
<slomo_> stgraber: i expect this to be a problem in camerabin(1) btw
<stgraber> slomo_: I did too but both camerabin and camerabin2 are affected and the issue also happens when I run oneiric's packages with just libgstreamer on the new version
<stgraber> so AFAICT it's not a bug that was recently introduced in camerabin that's breaking it, but it may be an existing bug that became visible with the new gstreamer
<slomo_> stgraber: oh with camerabin2 too? i'd be interested in a debug log for that too (and please file an upstream bug about this with the debug logs)
<stgraber> slomo_: yeah, ubiquity uses camerabin2 and that's where we found the problem initialy (and why the bug is marked as critical)
<stgraber> slomo_: I'm getting you the debug logs with cheese and ubiquity with/without my hack now. I'll attach the details on the LP bug and will get someone with an account to file one on the gstreamer bug tracker (I have other omg-critical bugs to take care of now ;))
<stgraber> slomo_: just wondering, do you expect the world to explode with that revert? we have final freeze today and having a working installer would be kind of nice
<slomo_> stgraber: what's ubiquity again?
<didrocks> pitti: struct group *admin; admin = getgrnam ("admin"); printf ("group id: %i\n",  admin->gr_gid); gives 27 to me
<seb128> slomo_, the ubuntu installer
<didrocks> and 27 is the sudo group
<didrocks> the admin one is supposed to be 120
<pitti> didrocks: admin is not a static group, it's a dynamic one
<slomo_> stgraber: no, reverting that commit should be "safe" (for some definition of safe...). it could only cause suboptimal caps to be negotiated in the pipeline (thus give worse quality than possible or hurt performance), but it's always better than what you have now
<pitti> didrocks: but yes, that looks seriously wrong
<slomo_> seb128: why is there camera support in the installer? :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, because when you cycle on the users group (old user)
<didrocks> you find 120, but not 27
<cyphermox> jbicha_: can you look at this please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/973845
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973845 in gnome-shell "network manager keeps trying to connect to random wireless connections when already connected to wired connection" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> pitti: so no match
<seb128> slomo_, because it takes a picture of you for your account
<slomo_> seb128: ah, nice idea :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: I still don't understand
<pitti> $ python -c 'import grp; print grp.getgrnam("admin").gr_gid'
<pitti> 118
<pitti> didrocks: how can this possibly say 27 for you?
<didrocks> pitti: just printing the value from g-c-c
<didrocks> /etc/group agrees as well
<pitti> didrocks: your admin group really has ID 27?
<pitti> that's supposed to be sudo
<didrocks> pitti: no, sudo is 27
<didrocks> admin in 120
<didrocks> that what is told by /etc/group
<pitti> didrocks | pitti: struct group *admin; admin = getgrnam ("admin"); printf ("group id: %i\n", admin->gr_gid); gives 27 to me
<didrocks> and that's what I get when I cycle on my group list
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's what is wrong
<didrocks> it should gives 120
<pitti> if this code prints 27, then something is seriously screwed
<slomo_> stgraber: so... if you get my debug logs and an upstream bugreport i can try to look at it in the next days
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: does calling getgrpnam twice works?
<pitti> unless it's not the actual code
<seb128> pitti, that code call it twice
<seb128> checking for admin and sudo
<seb128> i.e old and new group
<didrocks> hum, let me see the traces for the first call
<pitti> seb128: the result is static
<seb128> pitti, that's gnome-control-center
<seb128> the proxy patch
<didrocks> weird, it's returning a strut, so should be fine
<pitti> seb128: i. e. you can't call it twice for admin and sudo, and expect the former to still be intact
<didrocks> but let's see
<stgraber> pitti, seb128: Can one of you forward bug 966294 upstream for slomo_? I attached the debug logs now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966294 in gstreamer0.10 "gstreamer hangs when accessing webcam (on specific hardware)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966294
<pitti> didrocks: the return value is static memory and gets changed by the next call
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> stgraber, pitti: I can do
<didrocks> so that's where the issues lay
<pitti> didrocks: ok, *phew*, so that was not the entire code :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, sorry tried to stripped down, but too much
<seb128> pitti, do you have code we can copy for the "check if user is admin"?
<didrocks> I think I'll have to call for each :)
<didrocks> seb128: it's easy to deal with, just a little longer
<pitti> seb128: accountsservice should have it
<didrocks> done ;)
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<seb128> I wonder if my coming upload will increase CD space use
<seb128> pitti might track me down if it does
<pitti> compare the .debs against what's in the archve?
<seb128> will do
<pitti> well, they will likely be bigger, unless you build with pkgbinarymangler
<seb128> pitti, I planned to do shared-mime-info xdg-user-dir etc builds with rosetta translation exports since those are not langpacked
<seb128> I hope that will not add too much
<pitti> should be trivial
<mterry> PSA, I'm disabling gnome-keyring tests
 * didrocks hugs pitti back, just tried in both guest session and new user and it works where we want it to work ;)
<seb128> mterry, ok
<seb128> slomo_, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=673991
<ubot2> Gnome bug 673991 in don't know "gstreamer hangs when accessing webcam (on specific hardware)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BigWhale> Humm, is it possible to tell compiz to update window content while resize is performed? I'd like to get rid of the annoying resize frame. :/
<slomo_> seb128: thanks
<seb128> slomo_, thank you for looking at it, I hope the bug has what you need, I tried to summarize what was useful from the launchpad log
<desrt> BigWhale: ccsm :D
<BigWhale> desrt, I'd like to do that just for my application ... :>
<slomo_> seb128: yes, the debug logs and knowing that the state change never returns should be enough information to start debugging :)
<BigWhale> I guess there has to be some flag for that
<desrt> BigWhale: i think you're out of luck
 * BigWhale bursts into tears.
<seb128> BigWhale, that seems like a bad idea to have one application behaving differently from everything else wm wise
<ogra_> but it makes your app look special !
<BigWhale> seb128, I know. But. I have a very good use-case: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kazam/+bug/979814 Something I wanted to implement from the beginning
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979814 in kazam "record region should update dimensions on the fly" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> BigWhale, you can probably calculate the pointer move?
<seb128> without being the wm
<BigWhale> I can do that alright. Not a problem, but I have to display the coordinates somewhere. :)
<BigWhale> I'd prefer to have them in the same window.
<BigWhale> I'll think of something.
<seb128> kenvandine, how do I tell gwibber to stop spamming my .xsession-errors?
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gwibber/microblog/storage.py", line 71, in maintenance
<seb128>     self.db.execute("VACUUM")
<seb128> sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file
<seb128> kenvandine, it keeps doing that
<kenvandine> seb128, ugh!
<kenvandine> seb128, file a bug :)
<kenvandine> i wonder why you don't have a db
<seb128> there is a trick there, I know it :p
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/979869
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979869 in gwibber "unable to open database file" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, yw
<kenvandine> seb128, and do you have ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.db
<seb128> $ ls .config/gwibber/ -l
<seb128> total 6928
<seb128> -rw-r--r-- 1 seb128 seb128 7079936 janv. 20 11:18 gwibber.sqlite
<seb128> -rw-r--r-- 1 seb128 seb128       0 janv. 20 11:33 gwibber.sqlite-journal
<kenvandine> so it is in some corrupt state
<kenvandine> seb128, to stop the spamming, just move those out of the way
<kenvandine> but i might want them to investigate later
<kenvandine> so please don't delete them
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, I just mv the dir
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, is there any chance to get a fix for bug 968956? I get around two reports of duplicates for it per day.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968956 in apparmor "apparmor_parser: Unable to replace "/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf". Profile doesn't conform to protocol" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968956
<jdstrand> pitti, tkamppeter: there is a pending apparmor upload that should fix that
<tkamppeter> jdstrand, OK, when will it appear?
<jdstrand> tkamppeter: will be uploaded soon
<jdstrand> tkamppeter: ie, today, before final freeze
<tkamppeter> jdstrand, OK. Thanks.
<chrisccoulson> wtf @ bug 978509
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978509 in firefox "I dunno. I really don't. I'm a newbie. And think mister bill gates isn't perfect either. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978509
<chrisccoulson> strangest description ever
<pitti> lol
<pitti> that's a new winner on the "how bad can bugs be" scale
 * kenvandine heads out for about an hour
<seb128> hate automake
<seb128> Makefile.am:15: `pkgdatadir' is not a legitimate directory for `PYTHON'
<tjaalton> pitti: I filed bug 979753 and added 'need-amd64-retrace' but still no retrace run
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979753 in aptdaemon "aptd crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979753
<seb128> tjaalton, the amd64 retracer has a > 60 bugs backlog (or had when I looked after lunch) and seems very slow
<seb128> like it was taking 15 min by bug
<pitti> urgh?
<seb128> the load on the box was around 9
<pitti> it should be a minute or less
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> so I/O congestion
<seb128> like even ssh takes 10s to give you a prompt
<tjaalton> seb128: ah, ok
<seb128> jani     20256  5.1 93.0 6490212 5687252 pts/3 Sl+  Apr11  70:55 ./6.out
<seb128> that might explain it :p
<seb128> I pinged jani
<pitti> mvo: why does apturil recommend libgtk2-perl ?
<seb128> pitti, debconf
<pitti> ah, so similar to what synaptic had?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> I thought we had gotten rid of the gtk-perl stuff by now already
<seb128> we still didn't get ride of that
<seb128> we need to land cdebconf for that I guess
<pitti> that stuff costs us 1.2 MB
<seb128> slomo_, do you have any opinion on how risky it is for us to revert http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gstreamer/commit/?h=0.10&id=e6d2da7cf85c6fdd6b1c458d8a2c526246060051 or the part of it pastebined earlier?
<mvo> pitti: yes, for debconfs gtk frontend
<seb128> ok
<seb128> who doesn't hate automake and can tell me how to tell it to be happy with "nobase_pkgdata_PYTHON"
<desrt> i hate automake
<desrt> but maybe i can help :)
<desrt> 'sup?
<seb128> desrt, Makefile.am:15: `pkgdatadir' is not a legitimate directory for `PYTHON'
<desrt> ah
<seb128> is what I get when running automake
<seb128>  using "nobase_pkgpython_PYTHON" works but I don't want to move those files from /usr/share to /usr/lib just before the hard freeze
<desrt> that's a new restriction introduced by automake 1.11.2 or 1.11.3 (i can't remember)
<seb128> yes...
<desrt> there's an easy workaround
<desrt> someotherdir = $(pkgdatadir)
<desrt> nobase_someother_PYTHON = ...
<seb128> desrt, thanks
 * desrt balances karma
<Sweetshark> pitti: *grumble* I was taking care to clean that up again.
<pitti> Sweetshark: but it keeps creeping back in?
<Sweetshark> pitti: btw, we will very likely need to include this in 3.6/p+1 because of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntutemplates
<pitti> Sweetshark: yeah, in 12.10 we'll have bigger media
<Sweetshark> pitti: nah. I cleaned up how that was implemented. I could have spared myself that work.
<didrocks> pitti: btw, you are mean ;)
<pitti> err
<pitti> I know!
<didrocks> pitti: your little wanted patch it making our life hard (some weird crashes on sandybridges)
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> didrocks: how did I hurt you this time?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, the focus issue?
<didrocks> yeah, you are making compiz crazy in some case! ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: well, I can live with it :)
<pitti> didrocks: ITYM "slightly more crazy"
<didrocks> pitti: gord is trying to decipher a little bit more, but I think I'll revert it yeah
<didrocks> heh ;)
<seb128> pfiou
<seb128> I though for a minute didrocks was going to finger point my unity bug :p
<didrocks> seb128: it was between pitti's one and your :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=dc456e24eac6f8f7ea212dba9252d63a38313eb9
<didrocks> seb128: I accused your first of course :p
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: danke sehr!
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^
<slomo_> seb128: reverting that commit should be "safe" (for some definition of safe...). it could only cause suboptimal caps to be negotiated in the pipeline (thus give worse quality than possible or hurt performance), but it's always better than what you have now
<pitti> $ dpkg -L oneconf|xargs grep gtk
<pitti> didrocks: ^ why does oneconf depend on python-gtk2?
<seb128> slomo_, would you revert the full commit or just the part in the pastebin?
<didrocks> pitti: urgh, surely a leftover from the software-center plugin time
<didrocks> pitti: want me to remove it?
<pitti> didrocks: let me check that it's the only rdepends
<pitti> didrocks: just spotted on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.precise/desktop.depends
 * pitti loves that file, kudos cjohnston
<pitti> err, cjwatson
<pitti> didrocks: ah, nevermind
<didrocks> not the only one? ;)
<pitti> if nothing else, system-config-printer needs it
<didrocks> ok, I'll still drop it for next upload
<slomo_> seb128: what part in pastebin?
<cjohnston> :-(
<pitti> didrocks: yes, mostly that; but staging it in bzr can't hurt anyway, for seeing what's left
<seb128> slomo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/926326/
<pitti> cjohnston: I love status.u.c., too!
<slomo_> seb128: only the pastebin part will break stuff
<slomo_> seb128: revert the complete commit
<seb128> slomo_, ok, thanks, good that I asked ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, it seems that gord found a way to keep you happy. kudos to him. Testing under progress :)
<cjohnston> pitti: heh... I actually haven't done anything with that for a while... :-(   Summit has become pretty much a fulltime job
<pitti> gord: more cookies for you!
<Sarvatt> chrisccoulson: sorry about that, it really is a kernel bug but i guess i should put it on x-x-v-intel so it gets attention anyway.. we'd ask you to test newer kernels first too though but not in the bug bot fight to the death style :)
<didrocks> pitti: how do you see that system-config-printer needs it on the previous page btw?
<didrocks> (it's not in the desktop.depends view?)
<pitti> didrocks: I don't; I trieed to purge  python-gtk2 in a live system
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<pitti> didrocks:  you can see it in the rdepends/ tree, though; but that's harder to read
<pitti> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.precise/rdepends/pygtk/python-gtk2
<didrocks> pitti: ah ok, the depends view will just show like the output of aptitude why <…> just one cause, not all of them
<pitti> didrocks: yes, there is just one reason
 * pitti off for a bit
<tkamppeter> pitti, should cups depend on appmenu-indicator? bug 979877 comment #3.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979877 in cups "package cups (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979877
<stgraber> slomo_: heya. Full revert is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926588/
<stgraber> slomo_: does that look sane? I had to revert by hand as there were too many changes in that part of the code for a simple reverse diff to work
<stgraber> (the change above builds fine and runs fine in my limited test environment)
<seb128> pitti, ok, you win for precise ;-)
 * desrt marks it down
<pitti> seb128: still two weeks to go :)
<pitti> tkamppeter: most certainly not, let me look
<seb128> pitti, well, hard freeze and you scored like 10 bugs today
<seb128> 4 on udisks, 4 on jockey and I stopped counting :p
<pitti> seb128: you are 15 ahead on me on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/precise-fixes-report.html
<pitti> I was trying to catch up a bit :)
<pitti> but somehow this and the desktop-team charts are quite a bit different
<seb128> pitti, ahah
<seb128> indeed
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> ok, you win desktop, I win precise :p
<seb128> well didrocks win both ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> and I win people screwing the prod at the last minute ;)
<didrocks> not fun game!
<pitti> as imprecise as this page is, it at least shows a nice increase, and it was a fun race :)
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, that must be some other weird effect; cups does not use indicators at all
<seb128> pitti, btw I uploaded shared-mime-info, based on previous cycle that should be a 25k increase in the non stripped part (the .xmls)
<seb128> pitti, so that should be fine
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks
<seb128> time for some exercice, bbl
<kenvandine> enjoy seb128!
<pitti> good night everyone!
<dobey> so i am running apt-get dist-upgrade on my dell duo right now, and it wants to remove unity.
<desrt> dobey: tell it 'no', wait a bit, try again
<dobey> eh
<seb128> dobey, do you use precise-proposed?
<dobey> seb128: i don't know if it's turned on, but probably it is
<seb128> dobey, you shouldn't proposed pre-release is used as a staging for builds
<seb128> dobey, which is why you get this issue, just use precise, binaries will be pocket copied when ready
<dobey> seb128: i suppose update-manager -d doesn't disable proposed repo then? it just migrates it to the new one?
<seb128> dobey, I guess
<dobey> shouldn't it disable proposed?
<seb128> which makes sense for post release upgrades
<dobey> well it makes sense if you don't use -d perhaps
<seb128> well, using proposed as a staging is new and only during unstable cycles
<seb128> "normal" users will not run into that issue
<dobey> true
<seb128> what you get there is just that what happened before we used proposed as a staging :p
<seb128> we just moved the issue from the release to the proposed pocket
<dobey> i'm going to start calling people who don't run the development version "abnormal users"
<dobey> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> dobey, in any case infinity is looking at fixing those issues for good next cycle
<dobey> ok
<seb128> i.e patching apt and launchpad to deal with builds not in sync between archs
<dobey> though, i don't think this is the first time apt-get dist-upgraded has wanted to remvoe unity for people. i recall some people having the issue before the proposed repo was opened up, no?
<seb128> dobey, as said " we just moved the issue from the release to the proposed pocket"
<seb128> dobey, it would happen to anyone before, now it happens only to those who have proposed enabled
<dobey> right, ok
<seb128> dobey, if you don't have proposed the binaries will be copied in sync between all archs to precise which avoids the issue
<seb128> on that, dinner time
<seb128> bbl
<dobey> seb128: bon appetit
<seb128> dobey, merci! ;-)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<czajkowski> ello
<sorin_> hellooo
<sorin_> anybody speack romanian?
 * desrt wonders why /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm is in his $PATH
<ritz> robert_ancell, morning, busy ? query wrt launchpad.net/bugs/949782
<robert_ancell> ritz, can you make that into a merge request?
<ritz> robert_ancell, sorry, new to this. is it this -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging  ?
<robert_ancell> ritz, np, do a bzr push lp:~ritz/unity-greeter/bug-949782, then request a merge from https://code.launchpad.net/~ritz/unity-greeter/bug-949782/+register-merge
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey.  question
<robert_ancell> ritz, since this is an upstream project you just request to merge right into trunk
<desrt> robert_ancell: why is /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm in my path?
<robert_ancell> desrt, to run a special version of gdmflexiserver.  Yes, it's a hack
<robert_ancell> I think we'll be able to drop that soon
<desrt> robert_ancell: think it's possible to fix that up before release?
<robert_ancell> no
<desrt> ouch
<robert_ancell> desrt, why?  It's a required hack
<desrt> couldn't you have done a diversion or something?
<robert_ancell> desrt, but what if you're running gdm?
<desrt> good point, i guess
 * desrt suspects gdm isn't working so great on ubuntu these days, though
<robert_ancell> I think it works fine
<robert_ancell> though I think the indicators dropped some support for it
<ritz> hmmm, how does one merge request ?
<desrt> why not have a different environment variable for GDMFLEXISERVER=lightdmflexiserver or such
<desrt> and modify the site of use...
<ritz> desrt, gdm does not do this, afaik
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: I fixed the use of gdmflexiserver in gnome-screensaver...was there anything else calling it directly?
<robert_ancell> ritz, that link should have a form to submit it, otherwise go to https://code.launchpad.net/~ritz and find the branch
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, I think gnome-shell will need to call it for switching too
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: ah, yes, that is possible
<ritz> robert_ancell, so, this https://code.launchpad.net/~khadgaray/+junk/unity-greeter.lp949782 ?
<robert_ancell> it was one of those cases where we couldn't know exactly how many things used it, so the safe option was to just provide backwards compatibility
<robert_ancell> ritz, yes, that works.  But note you don't need to use +junk if you're branching a known project
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744847 :(
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 744847 in XPCOM "crash in nsAppShell::ProcessNextNativeEvent @ g_main_context_. with Linux kernel 3.0.0-18 on Ubuntu 11.10" [Critical,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> desrt, any ideas for how to track down an issue like that?
<robert_ancell> desrt, any particular complaints apart from the yuckiness of it?
<desrt> robert_ancell: well... i had PATH hardcoded in my .bash_profile
<desrt> and it broke user-switching
<robert_ancell> desrt, well, that's just wrong to start with...
<desrt> i consider it to be no worse than what you've done :)
<Sarvatt> robert_ancell: was it intentional that lightdm only tries to spawn X twice now instead of 6 times before giving up?
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, no
<robert_ancell> desrt, your env is set via PAM, so your potentially overriding anything that PAM might have needed to do
<desrt> anyway... mostly -10 points for style
<desrt> that is my main complaint
<robert_ancell> desrt, agreed
<Sarvatt> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/927207/ seems to imply that it stopped attempting more than 2 tries before giving up sometime just after oneiric release
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, that shows 6 X logs
<Sarvatt> yeah the dates though
<Sarvatt> i've hit failsafe many times since then
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, note that it does recycle display numbers
<robert_ancell> though I wonder if it's run out of VTs or something
<robert_ancell> desrt, btw, have you seen the dconfalypse of everyone sticking stuff in /apps recently?  I've been trying to file bugs to stop everyone copying the people doing it wrong
<desrt> ugh
<desrt> like who?
<robert_ancell> we really need an easy way to migrate broken configs - gsettings doesn't give enough info
<robert_ancell> desrt, and why is it still not documented anywhere what format the path should be?
 * desrt ponders doing 'unfriendly' things to people who use /apps/
<ritz> robert_ancell, will this be a debian patch, or merged into main code base ?
<robert_ancell> ritz, main code base
<Sarvatt> hmm doesn't seem to be the case here at the moment, it does 0 and 1 then hits Xorg.failsafe.log, we're hitting some problems where nvidia isn't ready when X is started, and it used to work when it tried 6 times but now it doesn't
<desrt> robert_ancell: from a practical standpoint we're talking about gsettings here, right?
<Sarvatt> actually i'm wrong, it's only doing Xorg.0.log then going straight to Xorg.failsafe.log
<robert_ancell> desrt, accerciser, beatbox, brasero, cheese, epiphany, gnome-nettool, gnumeric, indicator-session, notify-osd, onboasrd, seahorse, shotwell, telepathy-logger
<desrt> christ...
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes
 * desrt is thinking of a warning in glib-compile-schemas
<desrt> "use of /apps /system and /desktop is deprecated"
<robert_ancell> desrt, and new projects like beatbox / geary are just copying what older projects are doing.  So I've patched those ones and they don't need to worry about migration but things like cheese are a problem
<robert_ancell> and basically it seems all of unity has done it wrong
<robert_ancell> also in /desktop is some gnome crypto stuff, vino, gstreamer
<desrt> migration is quite easy
<robert_ancell> and /system contains org.gnome.system.dns_sd
<desrt> dconf dump /app/whatever/ | dconf load /org/proper/path/ && dconf reset -f /app/whatever/
<robert_ancell> desrt, yeah, do you think we should encourage the migration to be done in the dconf layer?
<desrt> i think i don't want a migration API
<desrt> i want people to shell out to that ^^
<robert_ancell> desrt, and if they weren't using dconf as a backend?
<desrt> robert_ancell: that's hypothetical enough that i don't really care
<robert_ancell> desrt, ok, so I've files some bugs, please help squash them too
<robert_ancell> I'll do a PSA announcement
<desrt> robert_ancell: i'm going to add the warning to the schema compiler
<desrt> that'll make one hell of a lot of noise
<desrt> i bet those ubuntu punks will vendorpatch it out of existence
<robert_ancell> desrt, also the gconf migration tool does the wrong thing last time I checked
<desrt> oh?
<ritz> robert_ancell, do I need to fill in the reviewer ?
<robert_ancell> desrt, It copies the gconf patch names which is probably the main cause of the problem
 * desrt recently caught the migration tool doing the wrong thing and fixed it
<robert_ancell> path names
<desrt> robert_ancell: oh... the schema migration tool
<desrt> interesting
<robert_ancell> ritz, just leave it blank and it will assign it to the unity-greeter team
<desrt> robert_ancell: btw: unity-greeter's config story is a bit of a nightmare
<robert_ancell> desrt, could you recommend the migration on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=673965
<ubot2> Gnome bug 673965 in general "Settings in wrong path" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<robert_ancell> desrt, ?
<desrt> you have a keyfile in /etc that's ignored entirely
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes, it was replaced with gsettings
<desrt> meanwhile you have a dconf database in the lightdm user's homedir with no obvious way of editing it
<robert_ancell> desrt, you control it with overrides
<desrt> robert_ancell: what if i'm a sysadmin?
<robert_ancell> desrt, is this the most official statement on what gsettings paths should be http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2011-February/msg00064.html?
<robert_ancell> desrt, then you can set overrides right?
<desrt> robert_ancell: sysadmins should not place schema overrides
<desrt> robert_ancell: yes.  that email is correct.
<robert_ancell> desrt, also ask mterry, he changed it
<robert_ancell> desrt, the main issue with the u-g config was derivatives couldn't easily override the config if it's all in a keyfile
<desrt> robert_ancell: derivatives are fine
<desrt> robert_ancell: they're just like distros, really -- overrides are meant for them
<desrt> imho, sysadmins should not be mucking around in /usr
<robert_ancell> desrt, well, then you need a system dconf database...
<desrt> ya.  that's sort of what i'd recommend, in fact
<desrt> empty by default
<desrt> vendors can continue to set their preferred defaults in the schemas...
<desrt> one day probably you will want some kind of automated tool for controlling these things
<desrt> ...and one day i will finally add dconf-service system database support
<robert_ancell> \o/
<desrt> i want to spend this entire cycle working on dconf and gsettings improvements
<desrt> wanna wager if i'm gonna get a chance to? :)
<robert_ancell> I'd like that too
<robert_ancell> desrt, btw, any change we can make dconf-editor into gsettings-editor anytime soon?  Note that UDS is coming up and that is the traditional time to improve the code
<robert_ancell> desrt, depends on how much crack is going into 12.10, and being post LTS I suspect a good amount :)
<desrt> that's one the list of stuff to fix :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: did the wayland experiments get anywhere this cycle?
<desrt> anyone step up?
<robert_ancell> desrt, nope
<robert_ancell> desrt, I'd like to focus on that for 12.10
<desrt> wanna wager on that one, then? :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, though I suspect the answer is going be the nvidia drivers screwing things up.  I need to ring RAOF today and pick his brains over that
<robert_ancell> desrt, I think I have a good chance :)  Putting together a proposal document for it now
 * desrt has made the evil change
<desrt> you're right -- the unity cats are just going to love this
<desrt> warning: Schema 'com.canonical.indicator.session' has path '/apps/indicator-session/'.  Paths starting with '/apps/', '/desktop/' or '/system/' are deprecated.
<robert_ancell> desrt, mwuhaha!
 * desrt is gonna get shit for this
<robert_ancell> desrt, btw, didrocks says he's all over this.  So they're going to try and migrate for 12.10
<desrt> good
<robert_ancell> desrt, the worrying part is seeing elementary and yorba just copying the same mistakes.  And I'm sure there's the 3rd party apps we have no idea about doing it too
<robert_ancell> perhaps we should patch dconf-editor to have a warning on these keys - "this key is in using a deprecated name"
<mdeslaur> I used /apps for my app
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, how did you decide that path to use?
<desrt> pushed
<desrt> may god have mercy on my soul
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: I think I read a python gsettings tutorial somewhere that had that, and when I looked in dconf-editor, a bunch of other stuff was using it
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, cool, that confirms what I suspected - I think patching dconf-editor will help there then
<robert_ancell> desrt, can you update http://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/GSettings.html - it makes no mention of what format the path should be
<desrt> robert_ancell: what are your plans for dconf-editor?
<desrt> robert_ancell: sure
<robert_ancell> desrt, ignore it and hope it goes away?
<desrt> "I think patching dconf-editor will help there" you said
<robert_ancell> desrt, nah, I'd like to convert it to the gsettings api, and then hope other people write patches instead of just complaining
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-13
<robert_ancell> desrt, oh, putting a warning into it
<robert_ancell> desrt, I can do that today
<chrisccoulson> is jasoncwarner_ moonlighting? https://twitter.com/#!/jasoncwarner/status/190589693774147584
<desrt> robert_ancell: docs updated
<robert_ancell> desrt, yay \o/
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, hah! owned
<desrt> robert_ancell: i appreciate your help on my quest to have "ca.desrt" be the first item in everyone's dconf-editor!
<robert_ancell> desrt, I'm going to register aaaa.ac and put some required Ubuntu schema into it
<robert_ancell> actually just a .au would beat you :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: au. seems like a rather obvious choice for you
<desrt> indeed
<robert_ancell> desrt, nah, two weeks and I'm outta here!
<desrt> back to .nz?
<robert_ancell> desrt, yup
<desrt> nice.  christchurch?
<robert_ancell> desrt, Auckland
<desrt> seems a bit less exciting, but still nice :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i guess i'm going to have to set up a KVM instance with oneiric on it
<lifeless> robert_ancell: you're from nz originally ?
<robert_ancell> lifeless, yup, chch
<lifeless> robert_ancell: TIL
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Good morning!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hello
<RAOF> Thinking about wayland experiments for 12.10?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yup, not sure if it has to be wayland but just general improvements there
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what time is good for a chat?
<RAOF> In an hour or so should be good.
<RAOF> I'll have finished breakfast, etc :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok
<RAOF> robert_ancell: So, how would you like to call?
<RAOF> slash chat.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, google?
<pitti> Good morning
<bkerensa> hi pitti
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: is there anything further to be done on bug 844044?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 844044 in unity-greeter "Unity Greeter - Add Network Login option" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844044
<pitti> robert_ancell: it's marked for precise
<pitti> robert_ancell: is that going to stay a manually enabled admin option, or on again by default?
<robert_ancell> pitti, it's manually enabled currently, but I still don't really know what design wants
<robert_ancell> pitti, perhaps we should just close it and let a new issue be opened if the current solution is not working well
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, it seems the current implementation matches the description
<pitti> and the title, too
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, please close then
<pitti> robert_ancell: can you reproduce bug 870297?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870297 in lightdm "Lightdm logins not being logged in wtmp" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870297
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, but others seem to be able to
<pitti> it's working fine here
<pitti> I'll drop the milestone, seems SRUable to me
<robert_ancell> yeah, if anyone can work out what's going on
<pitti> TheMuso: we can remove the at-spi source now, right?
<TheMuso> pitti: I think so, yes.
<pitti> -- precise/universe build deps on libatspi-dev:
<pitti> gnome-mag
<pitti> java-access-bridge
<pitti> pyspi
<pitti> TheMuso: oh argh, seems not :/
<TheMuso> Yeah just double checking myself and saw those.
<pitti> TheMuso: or could these be removed along?
<pitti> TheMuso: binary depends look better
<pitti> -- precise/universe i386 deps on libatspi1.0-0:
<pitti> gnome-mag
<pitti> python-at-spi
<pitti> python-at-spi-dbg
<pitti> python-at-spi is itself transitional now, isn't it?
<pitti> ah no, that was python-pyatspi
<pitti> this is from pyspi
<TheMuso> No, thats different. Python-at-spi is some old old bindings that weren't even used in the latter at-spi v1 days.
<pitti> pyspi can certainly go, too
<TheMuso> at-spi source package builds python-pyatspi binary, which was used.
<pitti> dogtail needs pyspi, meh
<TheMuso> And yes, gnome-mag and java-access-bridge could be kicked too.
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, at this point we need a removal bug to keep track, I think
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<pitti> RAOF: any idea about bug 827934 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827934 in colord "colord crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827934
<RAOF> pitti: I looked into it, but didn't make a whole lot of headwind before being pulled away; it seemed to be associated with some other libdbus madness, but I couldn't see anything obvious.
<robert_ancell> pitti, so for bug 949782 that would have to be SRU'd as well - do we drop the precise target?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949782 in unity-greeter "No way to disable start-up sound" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949782
<pitti> robert_ancell: you don't want to upload it to precise final?
<robert_ancell> pitti, aren't we past final freeze?
<pitti> robert_ancell: it doesn't change UI, it's just a config option, no?
<robert_ancell> yes
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, but that just means we are cautious when reviewing patches
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, a "final" freeze :)
<robert_ancell> ok, I'll upload it now
<pitti> robert_ancell: today is the day when we originally meant to freeze the archive
<pitti> but skaet wanted to do it a week earlier, for extra caution
<pitti> robert_ancell: freeze == "all uploads are cross-checked by release team", not "nothing can go in any more"
<pitti> in the latter case, we could just release :)
<robert_ancell> ok
<pitti> robert_ancell: hang on
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you actually need the canberra context if this option is off?
<robert_ancell> pitti, what happened to -proposed?  I'm confused now, should I put things in precise-proposed or precise?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I guess not
<pitti> robert_ancell: you can use -proposed if the package takes long to build or archive skew causes uninstallability
<pitti> neither seems to be the case here, though
<pitti> robert_ancell: question for you in bug 980532
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 980532 in shotwell "Build with unity support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980532
<robert_ancell> pitti, yup
<czajkowski> morning folks
<czajkowski> 2 weeks to release and latest updates have left me with no dekstop on boot up, great start to the day  :(
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: nothing good about this morning :(
<seb128> hey
<czajkowski> has anyone done updates yesterday and run into issues this morning
<seb128> hey czajkowski, what sort of issues?
<czajkowski> doing updates now again hoping I can get desktop back
<czajkowski> seb128: machine boots up, login screen arrives, enter password, and it logsin in
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, czajkowski
<seb128> did you do partial upgrades using proposed?
<czajkowski> am then stuck looking at the wallpaper
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<czajkowski> the  dasher and stuff doesnt load
<czajkowski> update and dist-upgrade are being run now
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. had a bit of a panic last night though when i saw https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744847
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 744847 in XPCOM "crash in nsAppShell::ProcessNextNativeEvent @ g_main_context_. with Linux kernel 3.0.0-18 on Ubuntu 11.10" [Critical,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> huge spike in firefox crash volume for people on oneiric ;)
<chrisccoulson> caused by us
<seb128> czajkowski, dpkg -l | grep unity? did you uninstall unity by upgrading at a bad time with proposed enabled?
<seb128> oh, gookd robert_ancell did the shotwell change, now I just have to convince pitti to ack the upload ;-)
<seb128> czajkowski, see what I wrote before
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what did you do to oneiric users?! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we uploaded a broken kernel to proposed which caused applications to crash
<seb128> oh, kernel issue?
<seb128> "nice"
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they got over 2000 crash reports from the same 2 signatures since 2nd april
<czajkowski> seb128: unity still there
<seb128> czajkowski, can you pastebin your .xsession-errors?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that a lot of them?
<czajkowski> seb128: if you can tell me how sure :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm surprised so many people run proposed, did that kernel hit upgrades?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's a lot for linux. the 2 signatures are the #1 and #4 top crashes for all linux users
<seb128> czajkowski, try to log in, when you get the empty background, ctrl-alt-f1, log in, cp .xsession-errors <somewhere> where somewhere is an usb stick or something
<seb128> czajkowski, or somewhere is another dir, then sudo restart lightdm and log into a non unity session if you have one installed
<czajkowski> dont have non unity installed
<czajkowski> seb128: just waiting on upgrades to finsish than shall resrtart lightdm
<czajkowski> thanks for the help
<chrisccoulson> yay, we get a nice shiny new hire car today :)
<czajkowski> seb128: after updates and reboot still stuck at login same when I restart the lighdm
<czajkowski> *lightdm
<seb128> chrisccoulson, new owned car or replacement ranted while you get yours fixed?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's just whilst my car is repaired
<seb128> czajkowski, can you get the log?
<czajkowski> attempting to find a usb key to get it off machine to mail you
<czajkowski> but at my folks house so trying to find this could be interesting
<seb128> czajkowski, can you scp to chinstrap maybe?
<seb128> czajkowski, i.e log to the vt and scp .xsession-errors chinstrap.canonical.com:
<czajkowski> will try
<bkerensa> seb128: are you available to review a merge proposal? :)
<seb128> bkerensa, depends of what is to review?
<bkerensa> seb128: change to the Landscape name in System Settings
<bkerensa> to make it more precise and less vague
<seb128> bkerensa, where is the diff?
<bkerensa> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/precise/landscape-client/fix-for-962974/+merge/101839/+preview-diff/+files/preview.diff
<seb128> oh
<seb128> bkerensa, no way
<bkerensa> ;p
<seb128> bkerensa, string freeze was 3 weeks ago
<bkerensa> seb128: we need a exception right and thats not happening?
<seb128> we can't change it that late
<seb128> bkerensa, correct
<seb128> you would break all translations
<bkerensa> seb128: yeah
<seb128> mpt, ^
<bkerensa> :P
<seb128> (I saw you discussed it on #ubuntu-devel)
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128_: shotwell> I'm mostly concerned about how much this has been tested
<pitti> i. e. new crashers, regressions, UI weirdnesses, etc.
<seb128_> pitti, hey
<seb128_> pitti, it was on until yesterday
<seb128_> oh, no, we lacked the build-depends
<seb128_> pitti, well, that's the whole code: http://git.yorba.org/cgit.cgi/shotwell/commit/src/UnityProgressBar.vala?id=6199368a3b913c7ecc9d4664c96fc9d58b7fa337
<seb128_> pitti, it's really a small enough function to display a progress bar over the launcher icon
<pitti> ah, for imports?
<seb128_> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128_: thanks for the pointer. updated bug, accepting
<seb128_> pitti, the yorba guys have some rigourous testing as well usually, we have very few important issues with shotwell
<seb128_> pitti, thanks
<seb128_> brb, picking "suspend" rather than "log out" in my guest session screwed my IRC
<seb128_> it won't reconnect to some servers
<mvo> seb128, pitti: I put a possible "fix" for #938090 into the report, but its a feable attempt, I get hit by this in software-center too, so ideas are welcome
<seb128> bug #938090
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 938090 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_icon_helper_get_storage_type()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938090
<seb128> mvo, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> mvo: hallo! looking
<seb128> mvo, oh, I remember we discussed that issue earlier in the cycle
<pitti> mvo: oh, can you reproduce this crash?
<mvo> seb128: hey, danke, gut!
<mvo> pitti: well, not entirely easily, but sort of, is-cneeds to get closed at exactly the right time
<mvo> s-c I mean
<seb128> mvo, that's bug #911619 back right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 911619 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_icon_helper_get_storage_type()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911619
<mvo> yeah, I think so
<seb128> mvo, bug #914393 quite some duplicates for s-c
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 914393 in software-center "software-center crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_icon_helper_get_storage_type()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914393
<seb128> pitti, mvo: well, it's probably a "use after unref" issue
<pitti> mvo: I think I can reproduce
<pitti> mvo: I think I can turn that into a test case in apport
<mvo> pitti: woah, thats great, looking forward to see that
<pitti> mvo: assuming it's related to the spinner (i also have that in apport)
<mvo> yeah, in s-c as well
<pitti> hm, doesn't seem to be reproducible in apport as easily as in s-c (where I have 100% hit rate)
<pitti> mvo: so in both cases it's from calling image.set_from_pixbuf()
<mvo> pitti: so not the spinner, but a explict call to that? is it happening on close for you as well? or is that unreleated?
<pitti> mvo: I can reproduce the software-center crash, but not the one in apport
<pitti> mvo: I'm currently trying to make it crash around that call
<seb128> dpm, hey
<dpm> heya seb128
<seb128> dpm, how are you?
<mvo> pitti: I found that in s-c its crashin in _update_app_icon() and there in self.icon.set_from_pixbuf() and it appears its happening when Gtk.main_quit() is called or while its processing outstanding events, looking further now
<dpm> seb128, fine, thanks, and you? How are the final days of release going?
<pitti> mvo: right, I suspect something like taht
<pitti> mvo: in the apport trace I see an event handling for the "reopen" button, which closes apport
<seb128> dpm, I'm good thanks, release seems on track ;-)
<dpm> ;-)
<seb128> dpm, do you have any clue about bug #978724
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978724 in ubuntu-translations "update-notifier needs to build translation template" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978724
<pitti> mvo: but the icon is set way before that reopen button is even displayed, so I'm currently trying to figure out how this can happen
<seb128> dpm, update-notifier ships a po/update-notifier.pot in source but it's not being imported by launchpad
<seb128> dpm, do you know how to debug those issues?
<mvo> pitti: it looks like I could work around it in s-c by simply calling sys.exit(0) after main_quit
<seb128> dpm, the template was manually uploaded yesterday but the previous one was from 2011 still, the infos on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/update-notifier/+pots/update-notifier/+admin look fine though
<pitti> mvo: yes, I'll do something similar, as otherwise the apport process hangs until all the other threads are done
<seb128> dpm, is there anything special about sources that are not stripped from their translations maybe?
<pitti> mvo: that'll fix the behaviour, but I'd still like to find out why this crashes
<mvo> pitti: indeed, its just a workaround
<pitti> good 'nuff, though
<dpm> seb128, ah, I saw Steve's reply, but didn't look further. To debug these issues I generally build the package locally and look at the translations tarball (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation/RecipeVerifyingTranslationUploads) Let me have another look at the bug
<seb128> mvo, pitti: the issue is not likely when the icon is "set", but rather when it's unrefed
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<pitti> seb128: really? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89523197/Stacktrace.txt doesn't look like that
<seb128> pitti, why is gtk_image_reset() called?
<mvo> is there a way to get the refcount of it easily via pygi?
<dpm> seb128, yeah now the https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/update-notifier/+pots/update-notifier/+admin will look ok, as kelemengabor manually uploaded the template
<pitti> seb128: not sure, GTK does that by itself; apport just calls gtk_image_set_from_pixbuf
<pitti> mvo: myobject.__grefcount__
<seb128> dpm, it was looking ok before as well, out of the import date
<dpm> ah, I see
<mvo> ta
<seb128> pitti, mvo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/927656/ that was part of the discussion about that issue in gwibber earlier in the cycle if that's useful
<seb128> dpm, so yeah, following that wiki, pkgbinarymangler doesn't create a _translations.tar.gz for packages on the "don't strip" list
<dpm> seb128, I believe I see what happens: as u-n is being blacklisted in pkgbinarymangler, the package does not generate a translations tarball, so neither a .pot file generated during build (which is not created anyway) nor the .pot file included into the package are put in a translations tarball and given to Launchpad. pitti, does that sound about right for a package blacklisted in pkgbinarymangler? As much as I dislike keeping track of templates needin
<dpm> g manual attention, one option is to manually upload the template
<dpm> yeah, we got to the same conclusion :)
<seb128> so pkgbinarymangler bug indeed
<seb128> the "don't strip" doesn't mean "don't import"
<dpm> ah, right
<seb128> it just means "don't clean the binaries"
<dpm> gotcha
<seb128> dpm, thank for the wiki pointer, I learnt something
<dpm> cool :)
<pitti> dpm: the .pot generation should not be affected by this, only the stripping and translation tar build
<dpm> ack
<seb128> pitti, where is launchpad importing the pot from?
<pitti> from the tarball
<seb128> pitti, if there is no translation tar there is no import?
<pitti> so I guess it should not be blacklisted, but u-m should instead set NO_PKG_MANGLE?
<pitti> so that the tarball is still being built
<seb128> pitti, what's the blacklist for then?
<pitti> pkgbinarymangler will not touch blacklisted packages _at all_
<seb128> that's the issue there
<pitti> i. e. for packages which just don't want to use LP transltaions and langpacks
<pitti> like language-pack* itself, dpkg, iso-codes, and apparently also apt and update-notifier
<seb128> pitti, language-selector and update-notifier should probably be dropped from there then and just use NO_PKG_MANGLE?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> bug 562900
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562900 in update-notifier "Please include translations from Launchpad in the package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562900
<dpm> Sweetshark, good morning! A translator pointed out to me that Quicklist items in LO are all in English. I haven't followed that, but he told me that at some point the translations were included in a patch, but dropped later on and the recommendation was to translate them upstream. While that's fair enough, my understanding is that upstream hasn't got any infrastructure to deal with quicklist translations, so there is no way translators can provide the
<dpm> m.
<dpm> So we end up with a regression: previously translated strings are now in English
<seb128> pitti, why did you do it this way by then rather than using the variable?
<dpm> Sweetshark, would it be possible to get the translations patch back?
<seb128> pitti, sorry for keep you away from the gtk debugging, I'm almost done with questions ;-)
<pitti> no special reason, I just merged the proposed change
<pitti> but we can revert that, and use NO_PKG_MANGLE, of course
<pitti> seb128: actually
<pitti> NO_PKG_MANGLE will also not build a translation tarball
<seb128> pitti, what do you recommend we do? I'm not sure to understand the pro and con enough to have an opinion
<pitti> dpm: ^
<seb128> pitti, the issue is that ideally po and pot should still be imported for those, we want the launchpad side to be uptodate even if we don't strip
<pitti> so we don't currently have a way to say "build a translations tarball, but don't strip the mo files"
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, so let's keep it as a pkgbinarymangler bug open for next cycle
<pitti> well, in a way we do
<seb128> we need to manually upload the translations and template meanwhile
<pitti> you can ask LP to import the pot from the branch
<pitti> I do that with apport and jockey upstream branches, it's quite nice
<seb128> ah
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<dpm> pitti, yes, but only for the upstream project, the Ubuntu package still needs a package upload
<pitti> so the apport blacklist and NO_PKG_MANGLE are pretty much equivalent
<pitti> for translations, anyway
<seb128> apport->pkgbinarymangler?
<pitti> the former is better for packages that we sync, as it avoids a packaging delta
<pitti> err, yes
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> Freudian slip
<seb128> dpm, well I guess we should check packages not mangled to see if other templates need an update
<seb128> I will do that
<dpm> pitti, seb128 in that case, perhaps we keep the templates for those two manually updated and pkgbinarymangler needs a bug requesting a new feature to import templates but not strip .mo files?
<pitti> dpm: right
<seb128> dpm, while you are here, could you look at bug #979825 ? do you know how,when are ddtp datas syncs done?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979825 in ubuntu-translations "Do a sync with Debian for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979825
<seb128> dpm, pitti: let's reuse bug #978724 for the pkgbinarymangler, I'm updating the title
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978724 in ubuntu-translations "update-notifier needs to build translation template" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978724
<dpm> seb128, that would probably be a question for mvo. I know he does ddtp syncs every now and then, but I don't know how frequently ^^
<dpm> seb128, ack on pkgbinarymangler bug
<mvo> pitti: I guess you know this already, but I can confirm that "destroy" is called on self.icon so the priv->icon_helper is cleared but then the icon is used again
<mvo> dpm: meh, it turns out its currently broken because debian moved to descriptionless packages files too
<mvo> (or we did and that broke it)
<mvo> I need to check, but last night when I triggered a sync of it I discovered its currently not finding translations
<dpm> bummer
<Sweetshark> dpm: noted
<Sweetshark> dpm: yes, should be doable.
<mvo> pitti: I put some more info in the bug, not sure what the right approach for the fix is though, ideas very welcome
<dpm> Sweetshark, cool, do you think it'd be worth re-enabling the old wiki page containing the translations, do a final round call for translations and including them in the patch?
<Sweetshark> dpm: upstream basically has the infra, its just that our quicklist l10n patch is very ugly and ad-hoc (which is likely why it broke), so it can not be upstreamed as is.
<dpm> Sweetshark, right, but we shouldn't be sacrificing translations because of that
<Sweetshark> dpm: sure, sure.
<dpm> Sweetshark, np, thanks. So what do you think the next steps are? Do you think it's worth doing a new round call for translations and include them in a new patch, or do you prefer just reviving the old patch even if it means having less translations?
<pitti> mvo: heh, I just attached a python reproducer :)
<pitti> it's by and large the same
<mvo> pitti: I think I have a idea, give me a minute to attach a patch that may or may not work and then I go for lunch :)
<pitti> mvo: probalby easiest to just kill all pending signal handlers, or just sys.exit()..
<Sweetshark> dpm: as for a final round call, I am abit hesitant. While that stuff is nice to have (and the patch needs to be fixed), I am unsure if I will be able to take care of that given the other issues on my todo list.
<Sweetshark> dpm: fwiw the patch is in, it just doesnt work :(
<dpm> Sweetshark, I understand, that's why I suggested the second option of just reviving the patch. Does that sound doable (assuming translations still apply)?
<dpm> ah, bummer
<dpm> seb128, I noticed you did the xdg-user-dirs upload with exported LP translations, thanks! We keep a list of packages that need translations exported on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline (see "Rebuilding packages" section). Would it be possible that someone from the desktop team does the exports for language-selector, example-content, update-manager, yelp-xsl and (possibly later due to recent string changes) update-notifier? Wo
<dpm> uld it be worth filing bugs for each one of those?
<Sweetshark> dpm: so, I will try to fix it, but it does not have first priority sorry.
<dpm> Thanks Sweetshark, I appreciate it
<seb128> dpm, I can do those
<seb128> dpm, well maybe mvo can do update-manager
<seb128> dpm, but I will look at the list and do language-selector and yelp-xsl to start
<dpm> seb128, excellent, thanks! Going forward we should enable translations and message sharing for all of those projects, which would save us from doing the manual exports, as translations would already land in the upstream packages
<dpm> err, upstream *projects
<seb128> dpm, right
<seb128> dpm, well that wouldn't work for xdg-user-dirs shared-mime-info and yelp-xsl
<mvo> pitti, seb128: I pushed a (untested) patch to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/938090/comments/10 with some background, that maybe the solution, but I have to admit that I'm not too familiar with the lifecycle of the gobject stuff, so I may be off here
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 938090 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_icon_helper_get_storage_type()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> but that would be good for stuff we maintain
<mvo> seb128: what do I need to do? just upload?
<dpm> seb128, correct. I meant the Ubuntu projects in LP only, sorry. I'll take a TODO to poke maintainers
<seb128> mvo, having desrt's to review it would be good if you can wait after lunch
<seb128> mvo, that still seems a bug in your code to me though ;-)
<seb128> mvo, like you C snipped, don't clean an object after it has been destroyed...
<mvo> seb128: I would argue that ;) but yeah, I added code in s-c to not trigger this condition, but at the same time, robustness++ if its not having other issues that I'm not aware of
<seb128> mvo, but yeah,I understand bindings do that for you :p
<mvo> seb128: right, the C snippet is for demo purpose only, its cleary buggy code, the question is what should happen (segv vs g-crtitiacal)
<mvo> pitti: aha, very nice, your python demo is much better as its much close to the real-world case and will not make seb128 complain like my C ;)
<seb128> mvo, let's wait for desrt but your patch seems fine to me
<mvo> thanks, I put #11 in with a diff that actually compiles and get lunch now :)
 * mvo waves
<pitti> mvo: ah, very nice!
<mvo> desrt: hey, when you are back it would be great if you could have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/938090/comments/11 and tell me if that makes sense (and maybe the rational for in in comment #10)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 938090 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_icon_helper_get_storage_type()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mvo> seb128: so the patch appears to fix all the known cases of this crash, fingers crossed that its actually the right approach
<pitti> dpm: can we arrange for a full precis export next Tuesday, right after the langpack translation deadline?
<pitti> dpm: then I can build/upload the final packs next Wed
<dpm> pitti, I'll have to arrange a one-off export with the LP guys, but it shouldn't be a problem, yes
<pitti> dpm: FYI, we just got another daily set of packages
<pitti> dpm: I disabled the cronjob now
<dpm> pitti, ok, thanks
<desrt> mvo: one comment: if the only thing that the vfunc now does is to chain up then stop overriding it
<desrt> mvo: also: file/patch upstream please
<desrt> mvo: in general, though, you should be vary of releasing things in finalize instead of dispose when it comes to gtk -- reference cycles creep in this way
<mvo> desrt: oh, so should I use dispose instead of finalize? happy to do that, I'm pretty new to this
<desrt> mvo: no.  that would not help in this case :)
<desrt> mvo: really -- you should not access-after-destroy :)
<desrt> (destroy is more or less equivalent to dispose, fwiw)
<desrt> like gtk_widget_destroy() ends up calling g_object_dispose()
<desrt> the trouble with unref in finalize is that if the thing you are unreffing has a reference to some part of the widget tree you could end up with a reference cycle
<desrt> in this case i believe that to be unlikely
<desrt> the way we usually deal with this is to try to make functions depending on the now-null value to be resiliant to it being null
<mvo> desrt: aha, thanks! it seems its mostly a issue with the bindings AIUI, I will clean it up based on your suggestion and file upstream
<desrt> which i think is a waste of time, personally :)
 * desrt loves finalize
<desrt> so ya... drop the destroy() vfunc override entirely and it looks good to me -- but maybe others have different things to tell you about it
<mvo> ok
 * mvo wonders idly why his almost_fixed_height patch in #607447 did not even got a single reply
<ogra_> because it has almost in the name and people wait for the final version ? :)
<desrt> mvo: it's on my list to tackle next cycle
<seb128> mvo, nobody is actively maintained that part of GTK I think
<seb128> maintaining
<seb128> desrt, hey, happy friday!
<desrt> mvo: the answer is (a) time constraints and (b) general fear of touching anything inside gtktreeview
<desrt> seb128: i'm starting on the beer already :D
<desrt> seb128: happy friday to you too
<seb128> desrt, chrisccoulson is having a bad influence on you :p
<desrt> chrisccoulson: come visit.  we'll have beers together.
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> talking of beer, my beer delivery still hasn't arrived!
<desrt> you have beer DELIVERY?
<desrt> my god.. what is this technology?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, yeah, i order beers that i can't find in local shops :)
<desrt> is it a bad situation where you are or do you just have _really_ exotic tastes? :)
<mvo> desrt: bug #674050 in bugzilla
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674050 in docky "Clicking CPU Monitor applet opens web browser when gnome-system-monitor isn't installed" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674050
<desrt> ubot2: stop that.  it's too early for those kinds of games.
<ubot2> desrt: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pitti> gnome bug 674050
<pitti> there :)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 674050 in gtk "Free image->priv->icon_helper in gtk_image_finalize instead of gtk_image_destroy" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=674050
<desrt> ubot2: you're excused :)
<ubot2> desrt: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<desrt> ubot2: have a botsnack
<ubot2> Factoid 'have a botsnack' not found
<desrt> a bot that doesn't enjoy botsnacks?!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mvo> haha
<mhr3> desrt, you just dont get bot-humor, clearly he already ate it ;)
<mhr3> that's why it's not found
<seb128> pitti, do you have a way to update language-selector translations than to ask for an export on launchpad, cp it by hand and commit?
<JanC> hm, is nautilus leaking memory in 12.04?
<seb128> JanC, not that we know about, it could be, or you could use an extension leaking memory
<JanC> yeah, might be an extension
<JanC> but nautilus is using 4x more RAM than Firefox with around 80 tabs open, so something must be wrong...   ;)
<JanC> about 4 GiB virt, 2 GiB res...
<seb128> JanC, likely, a valgrind log would be useful
<seb128> if you can reproduce the issue
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark, seems that some quicklist were added to libroffice, but as it's not translatable, there was no wiki or transition to get them translated by another way? bug #950825
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 950825 in libreoffice "LibreOffice quicklists are not translated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950825
<mvo> didrocks: do you think you have time to look at bug #977456 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 977456 in software-center "oneconf does not sync installed packages across computers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977456
<didrocks> mvo: there are some 500 errors on the server, I pinged achuni on it
<didrocks> yesterday
<didrocks> not sure he had some time to look at
<didrocks> mvo: talking about it on #software-center FYI ;)
<chrisccoulson> is ia32-libs meant to be installable in precise?
<ogra_> it should be a fake package but still be installable iirc
<pitti> seb128: I don't have a better way, no; I didn't set up l-s to auto-import/export to bzr
<seb128> pitti, ok
<mterry> Why when upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 do I get prompted about which services to restart for a libc6 upgrade?  Is that really a super-important question to ask?
<seb128> mterry, I guess the important thing is to not restart things on that list without asking
<seb128> mterry, well maybe it's not important for a desktop but I guess there could be some side effects on running services or downtime there ... though if you dist-upgrade you might expect something like that ;-)
<mterry> Yar, you would  :)
<seb128> that's an ok question though :p
 * mterry thought our goal was no questions
<mlankhorst> surprisingly my ubuntu feisty survived several dist-upgrades without a reboot. :P
<seb128> the natty to oneiric upgrade on my parent box asked on what disk to install grub for some reason
<seb128> with a list of disk
<seb128> it's the sort of question I don't even know what to reply to :p
<seb128> "just put it somewhere so my box keep booting please" ;-)
<mlankhorst> of course windows doesn't ask and just overwrites everything :>
<seb128> mterry, nice gvfs anti segfault effort this week btw!
<jbicha> mterry: you used update-manager for that upgrade?
<jbicha> I had to use the alternate disk for an upgrade this week because of that whole webcam bug and it did prompt about restarting those services
<mterry> seb128, thanks!  Hopefully I didn't cause any leaks with all my g_object_refs  :)
<mterry> jbicha, yeah
<seb128> mterry, let's see ;-)
<seb128> mterry, did you get at the bottom of your bugs list?
<mterry> seb128, I guess?  I'm done with gvfs for now.
<seb128> mterry, do you own a multi screen setup? like a laptop with an external screen? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: would you like/have some time for bug 942539, or want me to look at it on Monday?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 942539 in nautilus "Ubiquity desktop icon text looks messy" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942539
<pitti> it's the one bug in our list that isn't SRUable
<seb128> pitti, I've no real clue about text wrapping in pango,nautilus
<pitti> i. e. we need to teach it to not line-break on "." unless it's followed by a space
<seb128> pitti, I can try to have a look but I fear it's an hard issue
<seb128> pitti, well it works fine text entries in gtk, so I fear it's a bug somewhere in the nautilus stack that is going to be "fun" to debug
<pitti> seb128: we can try and look into it together on Monday perhaps?
<seb128> pitti, if you want sure
<didrocks> IIRC, that ended with the \n fix in… was it hardy?
<didrocks> well "fix" :p
<seb128> pitti, still there?
<pitti> seb128: just barely, about to head out
<seb128> pitti, about that nautilus issue
<seb128> do you have an opinion on whether we should change the code to never wrap after a "."?
<seb128> or just special case "12.04"?
<seb128> the comment
<seb128> "				/* Ensure that we allow to break after '_' or '.' characters,
<seb128> 				 * if they are not likely to be part of a version information, to
<seb128> 				 * not break wrapping of foobar-0.0.1.
<seb128> 				 * Wrap before IPs and long numbers, though. */"
<pitti> no, I think it should only wrap after '.' if it's followed by whitespace
<seb128> makes me not want to change the wrapping rules
<seb128> pitti, well seems they did it on purpose so stuff like http://192.168.0.10 in the computer location would displaybetter
<pitti> seb128: 12.04 is no different, it's the same intent
<pitti> seems the patch is slightly broken?
<pitti> but you wouldn't want to wrap an IP address either
<pitti> if you have a string like "foo 1.2.3. next", it should be wrapped at "foo|1.2.3.|next", but not in between IMHO
<seb128> right
<seb128> I will just drop the " && ZERO_OR_THREE_DIGITS (p+1)" then
<seb128> and see how it goes
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> I will try to have it in today
<seb128> so we can get feedback during the w.e if it breaks stuff :p
<pitti> seb128: don't we rather need somethign like && isspace(p+1) ?
 * pitti assigns the bug to you then, thanks for picking this up
<seb128> pitti, right, I meant dropping the special rules
<seb128> pitti, I will do the classic unicode "wrap only if followed by a space"
<pitti> indeed, ZERO_OR_THREE_DIGITS sounds bogus
<seb128> it's a bad hack
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, enjoy your w.e!
<pitti> and you!
<pitti> good night everyone
<pitti> seb128: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/canonical-desktop-team-precise-fixes-report.html
<pitti> seb128: that one and two more! :-)
<seb128> pitti, I just uploaded transmission with 3 bug fixed
<seb128> bugs
<pitti> oh, and language-selector
<pitti> I have an upload in the pipe for upower
<seb128> pitti, you will need two on monday :p
<pitti> so I again I'm one behind
<seb128> ok, one
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs you back
<seb128> we might manage to cross the line together
 * ogra_ grins about the ever ongoing competition
<pitti> it's fierce!
<pitti> seb128: btw, did you notice today's image size? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120413/
<seb128> pitti, \o/ how did we win so much?
<seb128> 6mb?
<pitti> seb128: bug 979887
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979887 in linux-firmware "Remove some obsolete firmware to reduce package size" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979887
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> I didn't see that was uploaded
<pitti> hell, another fix like that, and we can put back French!
<seb128> great
<seb128> mvo, you got accept commit on gtk
<seb128> mvo, I pinged upstream on IRC
<mvo> seb128: very nice, thanks a lot!
<seb128> mvo, yw
<Darxus> seb128: I'm trying to build a gtk package from the branch that doesn't require cairo-gl.  I cloned the repo, extracted the debian tarball, ran "NOCONFIGURE=1 ./autogen.sh", seems to be going along pretty well, but I'm getting "make[3]: *** No rule to make target `ubuntumenuproxy.h', needed by `gtktypebuiltins.c'.  Stop."  Any tips on how to figure this out?  This is on precise, and your precise package builds fine.
<Darxus> Maybe better in #gtk+ ...
<seb128> Darxus, yeah, likely :p
<seb128> Darxus, we don't have cairo built with gl in Ubuntu
<Darxus> seb128: Sorry, doesn't depend on cairo-gl for enabling wayland.
<seb128> Darxus, I moved that discussion out of #gtk+
<dobey> that error seems like a half-applied patch
<seb128> `ubuntumenuproxy.h', is a gtk patch
<seb128> in ubuntu
<Darxus> seb128: I get the same error when I cat /dev/null > debian/patches/series
<seb128> Darxus, well, patches are applied when unpacking, and that source with "ubuntu" in the name doesn't exist upstream
<seb128> so you might want quilt pop -a
<seb128> then try again
<Darxus> I somehow got the impression it was actually included upstream, rechecking.
<Darxus> $ grep -r ubuntumenuproxy.h .
<Darxus> ./gtk/Makefile.am:      ubuntumenuproxy.h
<Darxus> Yeah, that's in robster's branch.
<seb128> Darxus, I can guaranty you upstream has no source with "ubuntu" in the name :p
<seb128> Darxus, he likely started from the ubuntu version then
<Darxus> ...Huh.
<Darxus> Okay, you're right, it's not in gtk master.  Thanks.  WTF did he do...
<Darxus> The problem was that I had patches applied, and inappropriately believed that git clean -xfd would remove them.
<Darxus> seb128: The gtk package's debian/rules has a few sets of enable args, which one do I add --enable-wayland-backend to?
<Darxus> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS?
<Darxus> Yeah, pretty sure that should do it.
<Darxus> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/docs/reference/gtk/gtk-update-icon-cache.1': No such file or directory
<Darxus> So close.  What is that?
<Darxus> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/docs/reference/gtk/gtk-update-icon-cache.1 debian/libgtk-3-bin/usr/share/man/man1/ returned exit code 1
<Darxus> The file actually exists in a number of other places: ./debian/install/shared/usr/share/man/man1/gtk-update-icon-cache.1
<Darxus> That's in "dh_install -plibgtk-3-bin", which I don't think it should be, since there's a separate "dh_installman -plibgtk-3-0".
<Laney> I think gsd needs a give-back on armel
<Darxus> Okay, there is no debian/tmp, why is it trying to copy from there?
<dobey> because it should be in debian/tmp. what is debian/install/shared? that's different.
<Darxus> dobey: Don't know.
<Darxus> So maybe earlier in the output something said that putting it in debian/tmp/docs/reference/gtk/gtk-update-icon-cache.1 failed?
<dobey> possibly
<dobey> but you're modifying an apparently half-broken packaging branch of gtk, also
<Darxus> Am I?
<dobey> well, given all the comments you've made in here, i'd say so :)
<Darxus> I re-cloned https://github.com/rbradford/gtk/tree/wip/wayland-render-changes to fix the problem with the half-application of ubuntu patches.
<Darxus> It builds / works fine without ubuntu packaging.
<Darxus> And I'd guess this source is relatively close to what the packaging was written for.
<Darxus> debian/libgtk-3-bin.install:docs/reference/gtk/gtk-update-icon-cache.1 usr/share/man/man1
<Darxus> Oh, that's what's calling it.
<Darxus> It's not supposed to be in debian/tmp.  The other locations are flavors the package builds.  So somehow it's not pointing dh_install at the right flavor.
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> the ubuntu packages build fine presumably with the packaging info you've shoved into that branch. so why would it fail now unless you changed something relevant to the failure
<Darxus> Well, clearly I did, by replacing the source.  But I have no idea what the problem is.
<Darxus> >  /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 gtk-query-immodules-3.0.1 gtk-update-icon-cache.1 '/home/darxus/tmp/gtk/no-cairo/gtk+-3.4.0/debian/inst
<Darxus> all/static/usr/share/man/man1'
<Darxus> It's not installing into debian/tmp....
<Darxus> It's installing into debian/install/static.
<hyperair> can a patch that grants smooth scrolling to evince enter precise at this moment?
<kenvandine> hyperair, i wouldn't be in favor of it
<seb128> no
<hyperair> alright
<hyperair> i guess i'll just maintain it locally or put it in a ppa then
<seb128> it's likely a small patch right? like just add an event mask or enable a flag?
<seb128> it should be fine for a SRU
<seb128> the change is no important enough for the installer ISO to ask a freeze exception
<seb128> but tested as a SRU for some time it should be fine
<hyperair> seb128: yeah it's pretty small. add an event mask, amend the handling of ctrl+scroll and shift+scroll a bit
<seb128> yeah, should be fine for a SRU
<hyperair> okay
<seb128> it's a LTS, it will not be perfect but we will aim at having the fixes and improvement to get in if they are safe
<seb128> .1 is when the update will be suggested for lts to lts upgrades
 * hyperair nods
<hyperair> i see
<dobey> is anyone else using firefox on precise, and now no longer able to drag tabs around, or drag links out of the firefox window?
<seb128> dobey, not me, I use precise and firefox and I can drag tabs or the url bar icon i.e to gedit to open the webpage in gedit
<seb128> urls as well
<dobey> hmm
<hyperair> gedit can open webpages now?
<seb128> well, it opens the content
<seb128> like gedit opens the file over http, i.e you get the source of the page
<seb128> i.e the html
<hyperair> hmm it looks like it tries over here but doesn't actually work out
<seb128> try to wait a second over gedit before relaxing the dnd?
<seb128> it took me 2 tries, so maybe a timing issue
<seb128> i.e wait to have the border displayed around the gedit textview to show the dnd target is on
<hyperair> yeah it does
<hyperair> it opens a tab
<hyperair> but shows a little x like it can't load the file
<seb128> ok, maybe your page is hitting a gvfs bug or something
<hyperair> the url title and url does appear in the titlebar though
<hyperair> yeah
<seb128> but the dnd action is working ;-)
<hyperair> or maybe it just doesn't work with chrome..
<hyperair> woosh. evince now zooms in and out waay too quickly
 * hyperair needs to figure out how to translate delta_x/y into zoom factors.
<hyperair> seb128: do you know where i could look for this?
<seb128> hyperair, try http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=3d275a971132a41809a3b1e5b8ac683d264d6c35
<seb128> or equivalent
<seb128> that's how the nautilus guys did it
<seb128> they had the same issue
<hyperair> that's how i did it for evince. now it zooms way too quickly
<seb128> weird
<seb128> do you get the issue in nautilus?
<hyperair> well nautilus is kind of different
<hyperair> i think nautilus has discrete zoom levels
<hyperair> whereas evince's zoom levels are continuous
<hyperair> e.g. with utouch/libgrip you can pinch zoom
<seb128> check with cnd maybe?
<hyperair> cnd: ping
<cnd> pong
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/163168/ <-- for the time being, this is what i have
<hyperair> cnd: i'm trying to implement ctrl+smooth-scroll for evince. how should i go about translating delta_x/y into zoom levels?
<hyperair> (evince's is on a floating point scale where 1.0 = 100%)
<cnd> that seems like a reasonable approach
<cnd> does it work?
<hyperair> it does.
<hyperair> but each smooth scroll event bumps it up by 1.2
<cnd> hyperair, what do you mean?
<hyperair> cnd: as in.. scale_factor *= 1.2
<hyperair> or /= 1.2
<hyperair> whichever
<cnd> oh
<cnd> well, it looks like you need to do some more development so that it uses the smooth scrolling scroll values
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> but i'm not sure what would be considered a "good" way of translating delta_x/y into zoom_in_factor (which is #defined to 1.2 for the non-smooth-scrolling case)
<seb128> nautilus did that
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=1a76e044a2c9b834d00c4ea30f1e3af3321d8cdd
<seb128> i.e using gdk_event_get_scroll_deltas()
<seb128> not sure if that's different from what you do
<hyperair> it's the same actually
<hyperair> results in a discrete bumping of zoom levels
<seb128> ok, I was unsure
<hyperair> i.e. no smooth zooming
<seb128> weird, maybe it has to do with your device?
<seb128> what does xinput list <device_number> list as increment?
<hyperair> 100.000000
<hyperair> or something
<hyperair> but nautilus really doesn't have continuous zoom levels
<seb128> ok, so not -1, so you should get valid increments
<hyperair> yeah
<seb128> well nautilus add increments until reaching 1 and emulate a increment then
<hyperair> nautilus_view_bump_zoom_level (directory_view, 1); <-- this?
<seb128> no
<seb128> total_delta_y += delta_y;
<seb128> if (total_delta_y >= 1) {
<seb128> that
<hyperair> hmmm
<hyperair> interesting, i'll try looking into that.
<seb128> cf http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=3d275a971132a41809a3b1e5b8ac683d264d6c35
<seb128> that's the first commit I pointed
<seb128> you said you were doing the same
<seb128> "/* try to emulate a normal scrolling event by summing deltas */"
<hyperair> hmm i didn't see the first one.
<seb128> desrt, there?
<desrt> seb128: yup
<seb128> desrt, you might be interested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/981053
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981053 in lightdm "Creating system dconf configuration crashes lightdm" [High,Incomplete]
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/101751425/gdb-unity-greeter.txt
<seb128> desrt, no hurry though
<seb128> desrt, I would appreciate you commenting on the bug though ;-)
<desrt> seb128: this is upstream already
<desrt> i plan to get to it in the 3.6 cycle
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=662141
<ubot2> Gnome bug 662141 in dconf "tolerate profile errors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> desrt, great, thank you
<Darxus> http://www.chaosreigns.com/wayland/dl/gtk-ubuntu-build.txt.gz  This is the full output of "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b" with the non-cairo-dependant branch of gtk.  I'd still love suggestions on where to look for why it failed.
<seb128> desrt, not sure what the google guys are trying to do, but seems they hit it in whatever they do
<desrt> ya.  seems a bit odd to me.
<seb128> desrt, which might just be "hack around trying to get their profile right"
<desrt> i think so
<seb128> desrt, can you maybe try checking out on the bug?
<desrt> there's no valid situation where they should be in the state they describe
<desrt> but there are lots of invalid situations that are easy to get yourself into
<desrt> and the end result is that your system is utterly utterly fucked
<desrt> so it ought to be fixed
<seb128> right
<seb128> Darxus, you have a bunch of "echo Man generation disabled.  Remove this file, configure with --enable-man"
<seb128> Darxus, try building with --enable-man?
<Darxus> seb128: Thanks.
<seb128> uw
<seb128> yw
<desrt> seb128: included my comments on the bug
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<Darxus> Got the same error.
<Darxus> One of the weird things I've noticed is that the ubuntu source package seems to run configure 6 times, and mine is only running it 3 times.
<dobey> Darxus: yes, because ubuntu rebuilds gtk+ packages with most all of the backends enabled (x11, directfb, etc)
<Darxus> dobey: But I haven't changed anything, I'm trying to build packages the same with a different branch.
<dobey> Darxus: why aren't you generating a diff of that branch and upstream gtk+, and rebuilding the ubuntu package with that diff, instead?
<Darxus> dobey: How would that be different?
<Darxus> Oh, upstream gtk, not....
<Darxus> Because this branch doesn't contain all the differences I want.
<dobey> well you could start from a known-building package.
<dobey> well then make more patches
<Darxus> Yeah, maybe.
<Darxus> Thanks.
<dobey> that's what patches are for
<Darxus> Yeah, but it would be nice to be able to just build what's in a branch.
<dobey> it is. though it takes some effort. particularly if you want to build packages which integrate with the system.
<Darxus> Huh, looks like 8 patches, the 7 so far applied cleanly.
<Darxus> 8.
<Darxus> Woo, that built!
<hyperair> yay, finally perfected evince's smooth scrolling
<Darxus> I see the gtk package build fails if you export new symbols.  Is there a way to tell it to expect that, or it necessary to build it the new way, copy over the new list of symbols, and build it again?
<Darxus> hyperair: Thank you, smooth scrolling is nice :)
<hyperair> Darxus: if you add new symbols you need to add it to debian/libwhatever.symbols
<Darxus> hyperair: And the best way to do that is to build it once, let it fail, copy over the updated list of symbols, and build it again?
<hyperair> yeah, something like that
<Darxus> Okay, thanks.
<Darxus> Does it also complain if I remove symbols?
<hyperair> yes.
<hyperair> that's the main purpose of the .symbols file
<Darxus> Heh.  Damn security.
<Darxus> Ahh.
<hyperair> and please *don't* remove symbols
<hyperair> if you do that, you break abi compatibility
<Darxus> Heh, I wasn't planning to, just curious.
<hyperair> then you have to bump the SONAME
<hyperair> if you remove a symbol, an application or library that has been linked against libgtk previously will fail to load because it can't resolve the symbol. and with such a high impact package, your entire desktop environment is effectively disabled.
<hyperair> well if you remove a high-impact symbol anyway
<Darxus> I bet you could explain the situation with wayland build-time and run-time checks, vs. linking for me.
<Darxus> If an application calls functions in the wayland backend of gtk, and properly wraps them in build-time and run-time checks, and that application is compiled against gtk libs that were built with wayland enabled, does that application then *need* to be run against a build of gtk with wayland enabled in order to avoid linking errors?
<Darxus> Dude, it built.
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i guess all's fine now?
<Darxus> Yeah, looks like it.  You could still answer my question though :)
<Darxus> Also, I hate this:  dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../gtk+3.0_3.4.0.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<Darxus> :P
<dobey> Darxus: put the upstream tarball in the correct location
<dobey> Darxus: and the whole point of gtk+'s design with backends is that you shouldn't be using any of them directly, such that your app will work fine with any of them
<Darxus> $ dput -u ppa:darxus/wayland-gtk *.changes
<Darxus> Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<Darxus> Nothing more to do for gtk+3.0_3.4.0-0ubuntu5~wayland1_source.changes
<Darxus> Does that take a while to show up in https://launchpad.net/~darxus/+archive/wayland-gtk/+packages or did I do something wrong?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-14
<Sarvatt> Darxus: 3.4.0-0ubuntu5~wayland1 is versioned lower than 3.4.0-0ubuntu5 that's already in the archive so it got rejected after upload, ya should have email about it
<Sarvatt> just drop the ~
<Darxus> Sarvatt: Nice, thanks.  Don't have an email about it yet.
<Darxus>   Uploading gtk+3.0_3.4.0-0ubuntu5wayland1.dsc: done.
<Darxus> So.. how long does this take?
<Sarvatt> did it upload ok? about 5 minutes to show up in the ppa
<Darxus> Yup.  Thanks.
<Darxus> No launchpad in my mail log.
<Sarvatt> why are you using -u?
<Darxus> Do I need to not use -u?
<Darxus> (Because it's easier.)
<Sarvatt> you do need to sign the package when you're building it, building with debuild -S -sa?
<Darxus> Okay, thanks.
<Darxus> Haven't done this in a while.
<Darxus> Built with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S
<Darxus> Uploaded again, should be signed this time.
<Darxus> Yup.
<Darxus> Is that why I didn't get email?  (I was wondering how it was supposed to figure out my address.)
<Darxus> Yep, got an email that time.
<Darxus> PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket.
<RAOF> What did you put as the target? (precise is the correct target, rather than precise-updates or precise-proposed, or such)
<Darxus> It was precise-something, I changed it to precise, thanks.
<Darxus> <                       --enable-x11 backend
<Darxus> ---
<Darxus> >                       --enable-x11-backend
<Darxus> So freaking picky.
<RAOF> Heh
<Darxus> That did *not* give a useful error message, if you were curious.
<RAOF> Of course not.  It would have given a “Unrecognised configure option --enable-x11” at the very top of the configure output. ☺
<Darxus> No.  No it wasn't that useful.
<Darxus> Well, at least what I got halted the build.
<Darxus> Unlike when you try to build gtk with the wayland backend without libxkbcommon installed.
<Darxus> I'm going to have to reproduce that one from upstream stuff and file a bug.
<Darxus> Ahhh.  And I didn't add that to the build deps.  Grr.
<Darxus> libxkbcommon-dev: missing
<Darxus> What?
<dupondje> Anyone could get a look @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/819994 ? This bug should really be fixed imo
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819994 in gtk+3.0 "String length of items seems limited (system settings label get truncated)" [Low,Triaged]
<Darxus> Is there a way to get a package build to tell you all the commands the various dh_ commands execute?  Oooh, DH_VERBOSE=1 looks like exactly what I'm looking for.
<Carlos_Gong> NEED HELP! I am localizing appmenu-indicator, and can't understand the following: "In order to have the application's menu items appear higher in the search results a slight penalty is given to the indicator menu items. " How exactly does this work?
<Darxus> Can anybody tell me what in the (precise) gtk+3.0 packaging specifies the source directory to dh_install, as it's building the different flavors it builds?
<Darxus> It appears to be using debian/{build,install}/{shared,shared_udeb,static} instead of the default of debian/tmp.  Except for the problem I'm having using this packging on with different source, from a recent gtk branch.
<Darxus> ./rules:DEB_MAKE_FLAVORS = shared shared_udeb static
<Darxus> That may be a start.
<Darxus> dh_install -plibgtk-3-bin
<Darxus> 	install -d debian/libgtk-3-bin/usr/share/man/man1
<Darxus> 	cp -a debian/tmp/docs/reference/gtk/gtk-update-icon-cache.1 debian/libgtk-3-bin/usr/share/man/man1/
<Darxus> That's still my problem, gtk-update-icon-cache.1 isn't in debian/tmp, it's in those other directories.
<Darxus> In the unmodified gtk source package it does:
<Darxus>         cp -a ./docs/reference/gtk/gtk-update-icon-cache.1 debian/libgtk-3-bin/usr/share/man/man1/
<Darxus> So where is it getting that different path to gtk-update-icon-cache.1?
<Darxus> ./libgtk-3-bin.install.in:docs/reference/gtk/gtk-update-icon-cache.1 usr/share/man/man1
<Darxus>         perl -w debian/dh_listmissing.pl $(foreach f,$(DEB_MAKE_FLAVORS),debian/install/$(f)) 2>&1 | \
<Darxus> I guess that's what kicks off the various dh_installs.
<asac> is it a known thing that sometimes all my windows on all desktop just minimize in precise/unity?
<asac> maybe its a certain key combo i press by accident?
<asac> symptom: suddenly all windows are gone from all desktops. I have to find them myself and positions of the windows after clicking on laucher to bring them back is sometimes off
<asac> from where they before
<asac> :)
<asac> thats what i see
<mlankhorst> anyone feels like testing the build for wine-1.5.2 I put up on the ubuntu wine ppa? Mostly caring about the pulse patch I merged, curious if it helps sound support for others. :)
<asac> mlankhorst: what are the top apps that people use nowadays on wine?
<asac> wonder if i am missing something :)
<mlankhorst> dno, I mostly use it for team fortress 2
<asac> mlankhorst: thats a game?
<mlankhorst> yeah :)
<asac> so i guess there is no real killer app amongst them?
<asac> guess BF3 doesnt work (yet) :)?
<mlankhorst> Well I'm responsible for the pulse patch, so mostly curious if it fixes the broken sound support you get by bypassing the alsa->pulse emulation layer.
<asac> sure i dont want to distract you
<asac> just curious. sorry that i cannot help testing :/
<mlankhorst> np :)
<Darxus> Woo, I got to the symbol change error trying to package robster's gtk branch by commenting out the contents of debian/libgtk-3-bin.install.in and the command to mv gtk-update-icon-cache.1 in debian/rules.
<mlankhorst> It's sad wine rejected the patch, but it's higher quality than their alsa driver. :\
<Darxus> mlankhorst: Why did they reject it?
<Darxus> asac: Sounds like you might be hitting a keyboard shortcut for "show desktop".
<asac> Darxus: which one is that?
<Darxus> Looking.
<Darxus> You can replicate it... no that's probably not in unity.
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> i am sure its not unity the software code base ... i see it in a unity session :)
<asac> th show desktop makes sense
<asac> what doesnt make sense is that when i then click on the app icon again
<asac> it sometimes pops up completely off its old position
<Darxus> system settings / keyboard / shortcuts
<asac> often half across virtual desktop boundaries
<asac> e.g. top on one the bottom on the other workspace
<Darxus> There's a navigation / hide all normal windows, which is ctrl+super+d
<asac> i dont have a super key :)
<asac> on this keyboard
<Darxus> You don't have windows keys?
<asac> right. i bought it just 3 month ago. a cherry G84 keyboard
<asac> USB
<Darxus> Okay.
<asac> i asked if there is a normal combination that simulates super
<asac> but noone could tell :)
<asac> maybe there is and i am hitting that + ctrl + d :)
<asac> damn. if i only knew!! then i could open this dash thing
<Darxus> The images I'm finding searching for cherry g84 have windows keys.  You have no key between your left alt and ctrl keys?
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> i think it might be wrong number :)
<asac> Darxus: i thougth at some point i bought weird variant without that key, but on cherry page no variant has a windows key afaict:
<asac> http://www.cherrycorp.com/english/keyboards/Industrial/4100/index.htm
<asac> its a G84-4100
<Darxus> asac: I don't see any other keybindings likely to do what you describe.
<asac> yeah. can yo see the pic?
<asac> it has no windows key :)
<asac> nevermind then
<asac> or its maybe a Fn combination
<Darxus> What does the key between the left alt and ctrl keys do?
<asac> but i dont see a windows sign anywhere
<asac> Darxus: thats like a fn key on a laptop
<asac> there are those keys with a small boxed value
<Darxus> Yeah, I see what it's doing now.  Weird.
<asac> hehe. yeah. it was fun when folks said super key is now the default for everything
<asac> luckily i am back to ctrl+alt+arrow
<asac> for moving desktops
<asac> otherwise i would have been lost
<asac> err moving around workspaces i meant
<asac> anyway.. thanks for checking. i still believe i found the super key :/
<asac> but still dont know which one it is
<kklimonda> huh, guest session locks the screensaver and then asks for the password..
<kklimonda> is it reported?
<kklimonda> ah, looks like bug 951000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 951000 in lightdm "disable guest session screen lock using gsettings" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951000
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-15
<kklimonda> ugh, whose idea was that to move screen locking to the "Brightness and Lock"? They are so not connected ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-08
<thumper> he says that without secure-boot, windows won't boot
<thumper> RAOF: only when trying to install I think
 * thumper recalls conversation
<thumper> the live DVD works if no secure boot and bios in legacy mode
<thumper> but he can't use or see win 8 in that mode
<RAOF> But no Windows in that mode.
<thumper> and the docs on UEFI say that both OSes need to be in the same mode
<thumper> so he was trying to install ubuntu with secure-boot
<thumper> and I think this is what is screwing him over
<popey> thumper: basically, yes, I've never had success with ATI (others have) so i avoid them always.
<thumper> gah, no you tell me
<thumper> I have ubuntu running on another laptop at home with an ati card
<thumper> but it is mostly running win 7 for the girls
<popey> also this whole secure boot stuff is new uncharted territory for me ⍨
<thumper> I used it for some upgrade testing at one stage
<thumper> RAOF: If you want to chat with him on irc, I could poke him and get him online
<thumper> RAOF: saves going through a third person
<RAOF> I have no problem with ATI cards. I also have no familiarity with secure boot :/
<thumper> who knows about secure boot?
<popey> mjg59 ☺
<RAOF> slangasek
<RAOF> Colin (of course)
<thumper> hmm... neither of them are around right now... (I guess)
 * thumper fires up an email off to them
<robert_ancell> thumper, in that lightdm log you attached, you couldn't see a login screen at all? It shows you doing a lot of switching users and failing to log int
<robert_ancell> thumper, also are you aware you have an 'oem' user that tries and fails to autologin?
<thumper> robert_ancell: no login screen at all, but an obviously active X as there is a mouse cursor, the mouse cursor persists into tty1 as well
<thumper> robert_ancell: no didn't know about the oem user
<thumper> robert_ancell: blank screen apart from the cursor
<robert_ancell> thumper, oh, sounds like an X bug then..
<duflu> thumper: There was a mir bug that prevented lightdm from starting at all. It got fixed in the PPA over the weekend... if you can get the update
<thumper> duflu: would that show the same symptoms?
<duflu> thumper: Yeah no login screen
<thumper> duflu: hmm... I'm prepared to wait... been screwed over too many times with ppas
<duflu> Though I have seen similar happen during the raring cycle even without any PPAs
<thumper> especially beta ones
<duflu> thumper: Yeah I've seen the login screen go AWOL a few times since about Jan. That's plain old raring
<robert_ancell> duflu, he's not using Mir
<duflu> robert_ancell: Yeah I've seen it happen with plain old raring too :P
<duflu> robert_ancell: In fact with gpm installed, you can end up with just a VT console and two mouse pointers (one gpm and one graphical)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> salut pitti, ça va?
<pitti> didrocks: je vais très bien, merci!
<pitti> le week-end était encore froid, alors nous avons vu des films et joué au badminton
<pitti> "Les Misérables" et "Sightseers"
<didrocks> quelle version des Misérables?
<didrocks> il y en a eu plein :)
<pitti> le nouveau, de 2012
<pitti> http://www.lesmiserablesfilm.com/
<didrocks> ah, je ne  savais même pas qu'il y avait une nouvelle version
<didrocks> c'était bien?
<pitti> oui, mais un peu longue
<pitti> la musique était super
<pitti> je n'ai lu le livre jamais
<didrocks> le livre est très long :)
<pitti> didrocks: où je dois mettre le mot "jamais" ?
<pitti> "je jamais n'ai lu...", "je ne jamais ai lu...", "je n'ai jamais lu"
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> je n'ai jamais lu le livre
<didrocks> (désolé, j'avais pas vu ton ping)
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<pitti> didrocks: merci !
<pitti> didrocks: "je n'ai pas jamais lu"? (forgot the "pas")
 * pitti crawling back out of a kernel oops hole
<didrocks> pitti: no "pas", "jamais" replace it ;)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, merci
<didrocks> de rien :)
<popey> didrocks: I get compiz (core) - Debug: dlopen failed: /usr/lib/libunity-core-6.0.so.5: undefined symbol: unity_protocol_music_preview_pause_uri
<popey> on my laptop, so can't use unity right now
<popey> sam suggested it's an ABI break
<didrocks> popey: is this file installed for you?
<Laney> gooood morning!
<didrocks> popey: any ppa? I'm on the latest distro version and I don't have any issue
<didrocks> hey Laney
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ ls -l libunity-core-6.0.so.5.0.0
<didrocks> Laney: good holidays?
<popey> bah, sorry
<Laney> didrocks: very nice thank you, lots of snow and walking and beer :-)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks>                  U unity_protocol_music_preview_pause_uri
 * Laney tries to find out what he missed while away
<didrocks> popey: check that you have latest libunity and unity, and that they both comes from distro
<didrocks> Laney: enjoy catching up! :)
<popey>   Installed: 7.0.0daily13.04.05.2-0ubuntu1
<popey>   Installed: 7.0.0daily13.04.05.2-0ubuntu1
<popey> thats unity and libunity
<popey> both from distro
<popey> I've seen others report this over the weekend too
<didrocks> not possible
<didrocks> 7.0.0daily13.04.05.2-0ubuntu1 doesn't exist for libunity
<popey> libunity-core-6.0-5: sorry
<seb128> hey desktopers
<popey> N: Unable to locate package libunity
<didrocks> popey: libunity9
<didrocks> salut seb128
<popey>   Installed: 6.91.9daily13.04.05ubuntu.unity.experimental.certified-0ubuntu1
<popey> gah!
<popey> morning seb128
<popey> (the gah not aimed at you seb) :D
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> wee, maliit accepted into debian
 * popey downgrades
<Laney> Quintasan: ^^^^ :D
<Laney> it's an old version because I didn't want to keep uploading when it was already in NEW, but there you go
<popey> didrocks: downgraded libunity9 but compiz is still crashing with the same error message
<didrocks> popey: check your components, as it's reproduceable, I would have expect seeing that missing symbol in all install
<didrocks> popey: which didn't occur in the french forum nor here in my normal or guest session
<didrocks> popey: look at the indicators and so on
<seb128> popey, dpkg -l | grep experimental.certified
<popey> yeah, just did that and found a couple more, thanks
<popey> unity-scopes-runner, libunity-protocol-private0...
<didrocks> popey: did you run ppa-purge to remove the 100scopes ppa?
<popey> yes, after unity stopped working
<popey> \o/ unity desktop
<popey> phew. felt icky using gnome shell for a couple of days ㋛
<popey> thanks guys
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yw
<xnox> Wow, I just got 6 months or so backlog of tweets =)
<xnox> yet gwibber is not in my messaging menu, just the bubbled.
 * xnox is confused
<xnox> Oh, it's a scope
<popey> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166052  possibly?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1166052 in friends-app "notifies on startup of every tweet ever directed at you" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> I got it too with facebook notifications
<BigWhale> popey, that's good, so you delete those damn DM's. :>
<chrisccoulson> oh, did pitti feed the "sudo is superior everything in the world even though i don't understand it" troll? ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry..
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> how are you pitti?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson pitti
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, did you have a good weekend?
<pitti> "hungry" :) just grabbed some lunch, bbl
<seb128> chrisccoulson, quite good, it was even sunny yesterday ;-)
<seb128> back to 5°C and clouds today though :-(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i actually left our house on saturday without wearing a jacket
<chrisccoulson> but it's going to get colder here again this week
<chrisccoulson> other than that, my weekend was ok. although, jo is back at work now, and she worked over the weekend
<Laney> i got carried away on my bike thanks to the sun and accidently rode 40 miles
<Laney> realised too late that i have to ride all the way back too ...
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> that's crazy!
<Laney> was swearing at every tiny hill by the end
<chrisccoulson> heh
<dpm> hey desktop folk, could anyone give me a hand or some tips on how to fix my display? This morning I rebooted my raring laptop (with nvidia), and now unity won't start. If I run it from the command line it tells me "extension 'GLX' missing on display '0:0'"
<seb128> dpm, hey, what did you change/install/upgrade before getting the issue
<dpm> seb128, unfortunately, I can't remember last time I did a dist-upgrade, so I guess it's my fault :/ In any case, the machine was up to date up until this morning
<seb128> dpm, can you copy your /var/log/dpkg.log somewhere?
<seb128> dpm, when did you last reboot before that?
<dpm> seb128, yeah, let me try. I haven't rebooted in a few days, I generally suspend. But after the latest updates a few things were not working so I decided to reboot his morning
<seb128> dpm, can you copy your Xorg.0.log somewhere as well?
<dpm> seb128, here's the /var/log/dpkg.log/ -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689161/ (I've just replaced nvidia-experimental-* by nvidia-current, I've been running experimental without trouble for months, but just in case). Xorg log coming in a minute
<dpm> seb128, Xorg.0.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689171/
<dpm> also not sure if it's related, but for some reason the laptop won't reboot, it just drops to a root prompt
<seb128> dpm, nvidia fails to load
<seb128> urg
<seb128> [    15.154] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<seb128> [    15.154] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<dpm> trying to reboot with nvidia-current now
<Laney> let's see /var/log/apt/term.log too
<Laney> also try booting on an older kernel
<dpm> yeah, I had thought of that, but I didn't have any older one
<dpm> man, this is getting worse. Rebooted and now /boot fails to mount :/
<dpm> it seems I could boot up nevertheless
<dpm> but without network now
<Quintasan> Laney: \o/
<dpm> any ideas anyone about "mountall: could not mount filesystem: /boot"?
<Sweetshark> bdrung, seb128: see http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/libreoffice4/libreoffice_4.0.2-0ubuntu1.dsc -- also pushed to alioth
<Sweetshark> fwiw, still building locally
<seb128> dpm, try asking on #ubuntu-devel rather maybe
<dpm> ok, thanks seb128
<bdrung> Sweetshark: we need this commit: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=20bd07fe41abdfa5a3ec407fb3c95699c54d2843
<Sweetshark> bdrung: eek indeed.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: and not only that ...
<bdrung> what else?
<BigWhale> Greetings everyone.
<cyphermox> good morning!
<Sweetshark> bdrung: ah, excuse me, I saw only the control change. I thought the rules change was missing, but it isnt.
<pitti> hey cyphermox, good morning
<cyphermox> hey pitti
<Sweetshark> bdrung: updated
<bdrung> thanks
<bdrung> Sweetshark: we have to revert the "ttf-indic-fonts -> fonts-indic" change. fonts-indic is not available yet
<didrocks> dpm: hey! welcome back :)
<dpm> hey didrocks, thanks! :-)
<dpm> a pity that I came back to a broken laptop :/
<didrocks> yep, I read that :/
<didrocks> dpm: not sure if Mirv told you about it already, but the developer guide is quite outdated with latest sdk: bug #1158246
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1158246 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tutorial code needs to be updated to use the latest UITK version" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158246
<didrocks> dpm: not sure if it's you or mhall119 who will fix it (I see that Michael assigned it to himself)
<dpm> didrocks, hm, I asked mhall119 to update it while I was away
<dpm> mhall119, could you look into it?
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: FYI ^
<dpm> didrocks, thanks for the heads up. We should include the tutorial code in the SDK itself, so that it passes tests too
<didrocks> dpm: that's what I proposed a while ago ;)
<Sweetshark> bdrung: please tell me when you are ready with the review, so I can batch apply the remaining changes.
<pitti> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/network-manager/more-tests/+merge/157644 :)
<pitti> cyphermox: note that I get "testDnsmasqRunning (__main__.TestDnsmasq) ... FAIL", but I didn't touch taht
<pitti> "that"
<bdrung> Sweetshark: okay. i am not finished. libreoffice-common doesn't suggest libreoffice-style-human any more. was that intentional?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: a question: libreoffice-emailmerge moved into libreoffice-common?
<cyphermox> pitti: yeah, I meant to disable, it, it's borken
<pitti> cyphermox: I get the same error when running the raring package's tests, so I'm fairly sure it's not due to the new tests
<cyphermox> pitti: no, I know
<cyphermox> there's an issue with how the devices are configured in the VM, NM never manages them I think
<pitti> cyphermox: I'll add some more tests in the future, and also some for NM itself, btw; but we either need a fixed mac80211_hwsim module (I sent the fix to the upstream MLs this morning), or a workaround in NM
<bdrung> Sweetshark: the change "ttf-devanagari-fonts -> fonts-deva" needs to be reverted, too
<pitti> cyphermox: yeah, those are cloud images, I suppose they use /e/n/interfaces for eth0
<pitti> cyphermox: anyway, comments appreciated (in the MP)
<pitti> cyphermox: I'll head out for some running, back in ~ 45 min
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> pitti: but for /e/n/i I explicitly run ifblacklist, but it didn't seem to wokr
<bdrung> Sweetshark: screw my libreoffice-emailmerge question.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i am done with reviewing the debian/ diff
<dobey> dpm: hey, can you moderate my mail to ubuntu-translators through?
<seb128> pitti, hum, that ubuntu-system-services is_package_system_locked() is annoying
<seb128> pitti, update-notifier runs as a normal user and that doesn't have the read access to the apt/dpkg lock files to get the info
<dpm> dobey, sure, give me 5 mins
<pitti> seb128: oh, isn't it enough to check for their mere presence?
<seb128> pitti, I don't think so, /var/cache/apt/archives/lock or /var/lib/apt/lists/lock are present and quite old on my install
<seb128> pitti, seems like the files stay, the write locks come and go
<pitti> OIC
<seb128> pitti, we should add it to kitchensink^Wsystemd :p
<pitti> I guess we might need a little suid root helper in apt then
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> suid root, or pkexec
<pitti> (the latter might be easier)
<seb128> pitti, can't we just add it to an existing service? I was half joking with systemd
<pitti> systemd isn't about package management
<pitti> I think it would fit in aptd as a D-BUS interface
<pitti> or into the apt package as a pkexec/suid helper
<seb128> well, you pointed that aptd is heavy to start
<seb128> and that we don't want to do that only to read a lock
<pitti> yes, hence my proposal of a pkexec helper
<pitti> I actually wonder whether we can just call "pidof apt-get || pidof dpkg"
 * seb128 summons mvo
<seb128> pitti, let's check with mvo when he's around
<Laney> pgrep?
<pitti> apt-get doesn't work, as python-apt just spawns /usr/lib/apt/methods/http directly
<pitti> but even if we keep the "check locks" approach, that shouldn't be much more than pkexec'ing a series of fuser <lockfile> calls
<pitti> (or whatever system-service currently does to check the locks)
<seb128> pitti, system-services call fcntl() basically
<seb128> pitti, so you would go the "write a small piece of code doing the check, ship it as a standalone binary, call it through pkexec"?
<seb128> pitti, it's the pkexec bit that annoys me most there, that's not really an user problem, we shouldn't have something that might trigger an user prompt
<pitti> seb128: that won't
<seb128> pitti, assuming that the right permissions are shipped with it and that the user is in the right group?
<pitti> seb128: no, we can write a .policy to allow running that helper as a local user
<pitti> seb128: (sorry, OTP)
<seb128> pitti, right, it just feels like the wrong hammer, but maybe it's not ;-)
<pitti> seb128: what feels wrong to you? it's not much different than calling a dbus method that is checked through polkit
<seb128> pitti, it feels "heavier" than it should, it should be a simple call, not running a command through extra acl layers
<seb128> pitti, but well, that's just a "feel", no practical issue
<seb128> pitti, do you think we should ship the helper with update-notifier or somewhere else?
<seb128> pitti, I will write the small piece of code to check the lock, then we can decide where to put it
 * seb128 is away for ~45min, bbiab
<pitti> hm, Telekom technician trying to debug my landline, as clueless as I
<pitti> seb128: it's much less heavy than d-bus activating a python service :)
<pitti> seb128: as for the code, a three-line shell script should be enough (fuser shows whether a program has that lock file open)
<bdrung> Sweetshark: you can reduce the diff to Debian by http://paste.debian.net/248256/ and "libreoffice-emailmerge (<< 1:4.0.2~rc2) -> libreoffice-emailmerge (<< 1:4.0.2~rc1)"
<seb128> pitti, @fuser: k, I was just trying to spare spawning a shell, but that's not likely to make a noticable difference ... let's go for the easy way
<seb128> pitti, do you want to have a go at it or should I look at that tomorrow and ping you for review?
<pitti> re (sorry, router/network trouble)
<pitti> seb128: sorry, need to run for today; can we talk tomorrow?
<pitti> but at least my landline is fixed now
<seb128> pitti, sure, have fun!
<seb128> pitti, see you tomorrow
<cyphermox> oh
<Laney> jhodapp: Just uploaded the rest of 1.0.6 - should hopefully be accepted and available in a few hours
<jhodapp> Laney, nice! that would be for quantal or just for raring?
<Laney> just raring
<jhodapp> Laney, is that compiled for ARM as well?
<jhodapp> armhf
<Laney> yes, all arches
<Laney> it's a distro package
<jhodapp> Laney, you rock! thank you very much
<Laney> no worries
<didrocks> kenvandine: robru: mterry: cyphermox: hey, are we on the right track for having all touch apps into the ppa for the end of next week? I think we'll need to target that date to have an iso by the end of the month based on the ppa
<cyphermox> didrocks: seems feasible yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: nice progress on hud and libhud-qt! :-)
<didrocks> cyphermox: let's hope we can have hud dekstopey-mobiley tomorrow! ;)
<cyphermox> progress is discussable.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> that would be rockin'
<didrocks> cyphermox: hud and libhud-qt will unblock a lot of other components ;)
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> seb128: hi
<seb128> jbicha, I overwrote your recent g-c-c commit with a --overwrite in the vcs for info
<seb128> jbicha, please don't commit stuff that are not ready to go into distro
<seb128> jbicha, I spent 15 min trying to roll that out, put what I needed to upload, tag and put your stuff back on top ... and finished by screwing the vcs
<jbicha> seb128: it *is* ready to go into the distro, it's just not as useful without bug 1162478 being handled first
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1162478 in libnss-myhostname (Ubuntu) "[FFe] [MIR] libnss-myhostname" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162478
<seb128> jbicha, I just dropped your commit and overwrote with what I uploaded
<seb128> jbicha, hum, I took your "Without /etc/hosts being handled correctly, the hostnamed integration is only half-working which is why I didn't upload" on bug #1162475 as "we should only put that in if the FFe is approved"
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1162475 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Changing hostname doesn't update /etc/hosts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162475
<seb128> jbicha, better to have a feature missing than have it broken (which leads to frustrated users)
<jbicha> right, it's only half the fix but it's easier to tell people to install one package than to also install a file in a hidden root directory
<jbicha> I can update the changelog entry so it's more clear that it's an incomplete fix
<seb128> well, does the half fix change the UI in a way that could make users believe it's working when it's not ?
<jbicha> no, the UI is just as broken as it has been for quite a while
<seb128> jbicha, well, you wrote "which is why I didn't upload", which sort of implied you didn't want to upload
<seb128> sorry about the misunderstanding
<jbicha> seb128: oh I was misremembering, you're right, we don't want that upload now
<seb128> lol
<seb128> your call
<seb128> I guess you can add to the vcs with the line commented in the .install
<jbicha> it will allow people to change their hostname but it won't take care of /etc/hosts which is bad
<jbicha> yeah I should have dropped the change while we wait for the mir
<mterry> cyphermox, got some time today to do several tiny reviews?  (bootstrap stuff for daily-release and such)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mterry> didrocks, byed
<mterry> kenvandine or robru: do either of you have some time to review some tiny branches for daily-landing stuff?  Will review in exchange :)
 * mterry goes afk for a bit
<kenvandine> mterry, sure
<cyphermox> mterry: yeah! shoot
<cyphermox> sorry, I was grabbing food, late lunch ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, no worries, I bugged kenvandine to do it
<cyphermox> any others?
<mterry> cyphermox, not right now
<mterry> Does anyone here know much about egl and why our current Qt5 package explicitly disables it for non-arm arches?
<mterry> (I thought it was a subset of GL)
<seb128> mterry, because we use gl and not gles on other archs?
<mterry> seb128, gles is a subset right?
<seb128> well, dunno how qt is
<seb128> but can you enable full gl and gles together?
<seb128> or is that an one or the other?
<seb128> usually it tends to be gl or gles
<seb128> e.g full set or subset
<mterry> seb128, yeah...  the rules file for qt5 does either "-opengl desktop" or "-opengl es2"
<mterry> seb128, but then for non-arm it goes the extra step of saying -no-egl
<mterry> Which makes some symbols not appear in libraries and it seems to be making it tough to abstract whether egl is being used or not
<seb128> hum, k, sorry I don't know about qt specifically
<seb128> try asking Mirv maybe?
<mterry> jhodapp, can I ask you some questions about qtubuntu?
<mterry> Specifically, it's egl support?
<jhodapp> mterry, sure, I'll answer what I can
<mterry> jhodapp, so I believe the plan of record was to allow building qtubuntu on all arches.  But egl support is only built in Qt5 for arm.  There are egl-specific bits in qtubuntu.  Is that supposed to be abstracted away at qtubuntu level or the qt5 level?
<robru> seb128, when you get a sec can you try friends-app again? I was getting similar errors for fb before, but it's working for me now... no code changes
<mterry> jhodapp, (I'm only asking you because you were in the bzr log, if there's someone else better to bother, let me know)
<jhodapp> mterry, my understanding is that's supposed to be abstracted by the AAL layer (Ubuntu Platform API basically)
<jhodapp> mterry, and at a package level, the mesa gl, gles, etc packages provide this abstraction
<mterry> jhodapp, so QUbuntuBaseContext and QUbuntuBaseScreen both have public API referencing egl structures
<mterry> jhodapp, I guess they shouldn't?
<jhodapp> mterry, they should...probably the best person to ask would be tvoss
<mterry> jhodapp, OK, thanks
<jhodapp> mterry, tvoss is architecting that
<mterry> jhodapp, alright, he's eating dinner now I guess.  I'll email him.  Thanks+!
<jhodapp> np
<seb128> robru, will do (I'm on a quantal machine atm so a bit later)
<robru> seb128, ok, no worries. still trying to figure out if it's a server issue or if there's something we're doing wrong
<seb128> robru, btw about the meeting, I got your email, it's going to be 3:30pm utc tomorrow again but we will discuss the time at the end of the meeting
<seb128> robru, the issue but shifting later is that it starts overlapping with europe eod/dinner time
<seb128> robru, we might settle on 4pm though
<mterry> jhodapp, seb128: ah, ok...  non-arm packages do have egl libraries/headers available.  So it does seem like qt5 should expose the symbols that qtubuntu needs.  Will look down that path for the nonce
<mterry> non-arm platforms I meant
<seb128> mterry, seems a bit weird, but maybe they are doing something smart with it ;-)
<czajkowski> evening folks
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-09
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, oui, très bien, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: moi aussi ! j'aime le soleil !
<seb128> on a pas de soleil ici aujourd'hui :-(
<seb128> back to grey and cloudy for the next 3 days at least (according to the forecast)
<seb128> with some rains in the middle
<didrocks> +1, pas de soleil ici :/
<dpm> good morning, if it helps, there's no sun in here, either :)
<dpm> I've made some progress with my laptop. I could now get it to boot, load the nvidia drivers and log into a session. the only remaining thing is the dash and panel: they just won't load, and I end up with a dash-less session when I log in. I tried to run unity-panel-service manually and here's what I got, any ideas? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5691659/
<dpm> the dash and all works well if I log into a guest session
<dpm> it's just when I log in as my user that the dash won't load
<seb128> dpm, try moving .compiz .compiz-1 .config/compiz-1 away
<seb128> dpm, could you also pastebin your .xsession-errors?
<seb128> dpm, good morning btw ;-)
<dpm> seb128, morning :-) I did move them away last night, but didn't seem to make a difference. Let me try again. In any case, here's .xsession-errors -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5691678/
<seb128> dpm, unity is not in your plugins list
<seb128> dpm, do you have ccsm installed?
<dpm> ah, weird. No, I stay well away from ccsm, I've not installed it
<seb128> dpm, try to
<seb128> gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<dpm> seb128, do I need to install ccsm for that, or can I just run the command?
<seb128> run the command
<dpm> ok
<seb128> ccsm was to avoid having to figure out the command :p
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> it tells me the org.compiz.core schema does not exist (could this have something to do with me moving the .compiz folder away?)
<seb128> dpm, dpkg -l | grep compiz-gnome
<seb128> dpm, no, it doesn't
<dpm> seb128, it seems to be installed:
<dpm> ii  compiz-gnome                                                         1:0.9.9~daily13.04.05-0ubuntu1             amd64        OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOME window decorator
<seb128> weird
<seb128> dpm, ls -l /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.compiz.core.gschema.xml
<seb128> dpm, if it's there, try to "sudo glib-compile-schemas  /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/"
<seb128> dpm, I'm starting wondering if your box is not broken enough that you should reinstall it rather trying to chase issues
<dpm> seb128, the schema is there, but glib-compile-schemas did not seem to do anything (returned no output and the gsettings command still complains). Yeah, I've thought of that too, but it seems I'm so close now :)
<seb128> dpm, shrug, install ccsm, run it, go to unity, try enabling the plugin there ;-)
<dpm> ok, will try that, thanks a lot seb128!
<seb128> dpm, yw
<seb128> dpm, do you know what happened to the box? do you have a broken disk?
<seb128> pitti, so back to update-notifier, you would basically look if "fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock /var/run/unattended-upgrades.lock" returns 0?
<pitti> seb128: ah, does the exit status is computed with "or"?
<seb128> pitti, from my tries, as soon any of the listed files has a lock it returns 1
<Laney> hey ho
<seb128> ups
<seb128> 0
<pitti> seb128: oh, one needs to check for existance first
<pitti> seb128: if I run this on my box, it fails with 1, as /var/run/unattended-upgrades.lock doesn't exist
<dpm> seb128, so the machine had not been able to reboot or restart for a while (it just dropped to single user mode in the terminal). When I turned it off yesterday, I did it with the power button without disc sync, and I guess that's where it all started: it could first not load the nvidia driver and could not read the /boot partition. So I took it out, mounted it from my desktop, ran fsck, reinstalled the kernel, and the nvidia driver. That worked (I can
<dpm>  even now reboot properly \o/, but then the Unity issue kicked in
<pitti> seb128: also, /var/run -> /run, while we are at it
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691709/
<seb128> pitti, the 3 logs are
<seb128> - nothing happening
<seb128> - update-manager starting and doing the "index update"
<pitti> seb128: otherwise this sounds right to me
<seb128> - update-manager installing upgrades
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<pitti> hey Laney, welcome back
<Laney> not bad thanks!
<Laney> thanks pitti, how's it going?
<pitti> Laney: quite well indeed, thanks!
<Laney> woot
<seb128> dpm, it seems like you got some disk corruption, can be fun to track what is buggy and where due to it
<seb128> dpm, if the issue is with your user, maybe create a new one and move datas over
<pitti> seb128: so we can put that, and some [ -e ] tests into a simple shell script, and add something like /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/com.ubuntu.update-notifier.policy to run it through pkexec without a password
<dpm> seb128, yeah, after seeing the guest session works, I thought of that. I had the hope that fixing the current one would be easier and save me moving over all my data, but I'm starting to think otherwise :)
<pitti> seb128: actually, with "yes" instead of "auth_admin", of course
<seb128> pitti, sounds good ... do you want to do it or should I have a look?
<seb128> or we might try to find a volunteer
 * seb128 looks at Laney :p
<pitti> seb128: I can do it
<seb128> pitti, danke
 * seb128 needs to work on system settings plans
<pitti> seb128: that was in update-notifier, right?
<seb128> pitti, yes, src/update.c in dpkg_lock_is_taken()
<pitti> seb128: I'd like to add a bug task for this; is there an existing bug for the u-s-s -> systemd-services migration?
<pitti> (or at least refer to it in the changelog, for release team review)
<seb128> pitti, in fact we could even drop that check I think, update-manager does display "lock taken, waiting for it to be released" nowadays if you start it with a lock...
<seb128> pitti, #1153567
<pitti> seb128: still, as it just pops up automatically these days that looks bad
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, de rien
<dpm> pitti, do you know what the best way to do a file system check on an encrypted system is? If I mark the system to do a check on reboot, will it do the right thing? I.e. unlock the partition first and do the file check?
<pitti> dpm: udisksctl unlock, then run sudo fsck on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<pitti> dpm: you can do all this in gnome disks, too
<dpm> pitti, ah, let me try that, thanks. Also, the issue I had yesterday whereby nautilus cannot mount the encrypted partition and it has to be mounted on the command line: what's the best package to file a bug against?
 * pitti OTP, bbl
<seb128> dpm, try udisks2 for the bug, pitti will reassign if ndeed
<pitti> dpm: ^ with some screenshots, preferably
<dpm> seb128, pitti, thanks, will do. fyi, gnome disks (at least the quantal version from my desktop machine) could check or mount the encrypted partition: it gave me this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5691746/
<dpm> sorry, I meant could *not*
<Laney> hmm, nvidia-310 not building with the new kernel
<pitti> dpm: hm, that does look like an udisks bug; but in raring we use udisks2, it might behave differently there
<dpm> pitti, ok, gotcha, will try again when I upgrade my desktop machine too
<zzecool> seb128: are you here man ??
<seb128> zzecool, hi
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> if you have some time i want to report you a prob
<zzecool> you use to help a lot in the past
<zzecool> i just upgrade to raring and im getting a strange problem everything is fine  with unity but i cant get a wallpaper . My wallpaper is a mess o corrupted images from windows i open and close  like ghosts.  no mateer if i try to change it to something else it doesnt work
<seb128> zzecool, do you use nautilus to render your desktop background?
<seb128> zzecool, what version of nautilus do you use?
<seb128> zzecool, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<zzecool> one sec
<zzecool> it returns : true
<zzecool> im using the nautiolous form the gnome3 ppa
<seb128> that's why
<zzecool> let me check the version
<seb128> broken ppa
<zzecool> aaa
<zzecool> really?
<seb128> or broken GNOME 3.8
<zzecool> thank you seb128  you are the man that have the right answers always
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> ill downgrade
<zzecool> :)
<seb128> zzecool, gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true
<seb128> should workaround it
<zzecool> let me check
<zzecool> with a restart or without one ?
<zzecool> i just did it and nothing changed
<seb128> you might need to restart gnome-settings-daemon (or your session)
<pitti> seb128: top 3 changes in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-notifier/ubuntu/changes, if you have a minute for eyeballing
<pitti> seb128: I tested it for both cases (no apt active, and apt-get update running while starting u-n)
<zzecool> seb128:  thank you friend  the workaround didnt work but a ppa purge did the job just fine  =)
<zzecool> you saved my day
<seb128> pitti, looking
<seb128> zzecool, yw
<seb128> pitti, works fine for me
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, merci à toi !
<pitti> seb128: uploaded
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<davmor2> morning seb128 today there was an RB update but I still see no artwork was that meant to fix it do you know?
<seb128> davmor2, hey, not supposed to be fixed, that was just a build fix upload
<davmor2> seb128: phew :)
<xnox> Am I correct to assume that bug 991637 will be fixed released in q/p with the next round of SRUs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991637 in OEM Priority Project precise "unity launcher vanishes when switching to mirrored displays" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991637
<didrocks> xnox: right, I generally do that as part of my patch pilot shift
<seb128> xnox, is the question "do I need to sponsor the fixes"?
<didrocks> or whenever I'm getting the time
<didrocks> xnox: if you feel confident, I can send you the full doc :)
<didrocks> (with autopilot tests running, and what's ready for P)
<xnox> didrocks: no, thanks =))))
<xnox> seb128: somebody cherrypicked that and proposed merging into quantal packaging branch, which as far as I am aware is not the right way to do unity stable SRUs.
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, we need a document with autopilot running and so on
<xnox> didrocks: ack. that's what I thought =)
<didrocks> om26er: we already discussed it btw ^
<om26er> xnox, didrocks autopilot tests ran fine for those branches
<om26er> no regression. still have to do manual testing
<didrocks> om26er: do you have the doc with the tests results for autopilot and manual testing?
<didrocks> ok, no manual testing, so don't propose the branch before having everything set please :)
<Sweetshark> wow. just wow: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62764. I thought we are not living in the '90ies anymore ...
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 62764 in Libreoffice "Liberation fonts causing Windows 7 SP1 to BSOD" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ogra_> just installl lubuntu and you are back ... its like a timewarp ;)
<Sweetshark> ogra_: cant I crash the kernel by installing a font on lubuntu? if not, let Microsoft handle it -- they have more experience with the 90ies experience.
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> Sweetshark: were not, but that is a bug in MS :)
<davmor2> s/were/we're
<Sweetshark> I guess we have to amend the "LibreOffice -- based on technology breaking your toolchain since 1985" to also cover kernels. after all windows isnt the first instance of this, *cough* bug 745836 *cough* (although that 'only' crashed the userspace process)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745836 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "encrypted swap corrupts application stack/heap [was: soffice.bin SIGSEGV cppu::throwException()]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745836
<seb128> Laney, do you have any opinion on updating to the current rb release which just went out?
<seb128> Laney, our current version is 2.98 with a stack of backports for gstreamer1.0 but it seems to have quite some issues and I'm wondering if we would not be better off with update
<seb128> Laney, it's a bit late for an update with a big diff like that though...
<bdrung> Sweetshark: libreoffice-common doesn't suggest libreoffice-style-human any more. was that intentional?
<Sweetshark> bdrung: oh, missed that one. no -- that was not intentional. lemme check how that happened ...
<bdrung> Sweetshark: btw, the "Breaks: libreoffice-emailmerge (<< 1:4.0.2~rc1)" should be added to the Debian experimental branch, too
<bdrung> Sweetshark: "for LibreOffice" -> "for the LibreOffice" to reduce the diff completely. :)
<Laney> seb128: no real opinion there, shall we package it up and get people to try it for a couple of days?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: you may want to run wrap-and-sort in the experimental branch (wrap-and-sort  -d . -v && for i in control*; do echo >> $i; done)
<seb128> Laney, it's an idea, I was looking a bit at the git logs but there are some ui changes in the middle
<seb128> Laney, I'm also not sure how different is the gstreamer1 code you backported compared to what landed in trunk; they didn't do so many fixes after landing it
<Laney> mine was basically a git diff of the gstreamer branch over the release
<Laney> are there problems related to that stuff?
<seb128> I don't know, I had a couple of times where doing "next track" in the indicator let me with 2 songs playing at the same time
<seb128> but I've no idea if that's gstreamer, rb, fixed in trunk
<Nafallo> seb128: hey. who's the best person to discuss a gstreamer module for raring? :-)
<seb128> Nafallo, gstreamer upstream? release team? us?
<ogra_> Nafallo, glazor and probably Laney
<seb128> depends if that's a feature, a new package, a bug ...
<ogra_> and what seb said :)
<Nafallo> patch for converting from 0.10 to 1.0 exists, but Debian is blocking on the patch not being upstreamed. would be nice to have in raring ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, slomo you mean rather than glatzor?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh, yeah. the names are so close ... so easy to mix them up :P
<seb128> Nafallo, what source?
<Nafallo> seb128: crystalhd, in universe
<Laney> what do you mean by not upstreamed? is it at least forwarded?
<Nafallo> Laney: it is.
<Nafallo> let me find the specifics.
<Nafallo> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-media@vger.kernel.org/msg59561.html
<Nafallo> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=702372
<ubot2> Debian bug 702372 in gstreamer0.10-crystalhd "Please build against gstreamer 1.0" [Wishlist,Open]
<Nafallo> those two would be the more relevant ones I believe :-)
<Laney> you've been testing it?
<Laney> should be fine - please file the FFe
<Nafallo> I'm still waiting for my card I'm afraid :-)
<Nafallo> hopefully it will arrive before I'm moving countries on Friday morning ;-)
<Nafallo> bug 1166816
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1166816 in crystalhd (Ubuntu) "[FFe] GStreamer 1.0 module should be in Ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166816
<Nafallo> do I need to do anything else? :-)
<Laney> Explaining why it's required would be nice ;-)
<Laney> have you checked the patch at least builds on ubuntu?
<Nafallo> I don't have any dev environment set up or anything :-/
<Nafallo> I can try and get something going, but it's not likely to be this week.
<Nafallo> when would the cut-off be?
<Laney> ah no worries, I'll try it
<Nafallo> thanks muchly :-)
<Nafallo> hopefully I can back in the building packages game at some point soon, but right now it's new job and moving back to Sweden that's high on the agenda ;-)
<Nafallo> hopefully I'll have a card in my netbook by Thursday and I'll be more than happy to try things out after that :-)
<Nafallo> I went for BCM970015
<Nafallo> from what I've read I should be able to get 1080p running smooth in flash at least ;-)
<Nafallo> but I won't install gstreamer 0.10 just for that :-P
<Nafallo> thanks much Laney :-)
<Nafallo> Laney: anything I can do, just give me a poke :-)
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, did you do your rhythmbox build fix (thanks) in the vcs and forgot to push or did you forgot the vcs?
<jbicha> seb128: I forgot the vcs, let me push...
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<jbicha> done
<Laney> when's the meeting? 30 mins?
<kenvandine> is the meeting in 30m or an hour and 30?
<kenvandine> Laney, haha
<Laney> haha
<kenvandine> it dropped off my calendar...
<Laney> I have it in 30 on there but I want to make sure it's right ...
<Laney> google calendar usually is with such things though
<kenvandine> oh... on the calendar the meeting got moved to wednesday!
<kenvandine> on the ubuntu-engineering calendar
<kenvandine> but that has it in 2 1/2 hours from now
<kenvandine> and tomorrow
<seb128> it's today in 30min
<seb128> brb
 * Laney has no idea what that calendar is :P
<kenvandine> :)
<Nafallo> seb128: wb
<Sweetshark> bdrung: remaining issues fixed on p.c.c and alioth ...
<seb128> re
<ogra_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ogra_>   gwibber-service gwibber-service-facebook gwibber-service-identica gwibber-service-twitter libgconf2-4 libgtkspell-3-0 libgwibber-gtk3 libgwibber3 python3-pycurl unity-lens-gwibber
<ogra_> thats pretty funny
<ogra_> i just did a dist-upgrade that actually insisted to install all these packages
<seb128> weird
<ogra_> (well, not gconf and gtkspell, but all the gwibber stuff)
<seb128> libgconf2-4 not longer required is good ;-)
<ogra_> yeah
<mitya57> ogra_: bug 1156979?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1156979 in unity-lens-friends (Ubuntu) "[FFe] replace gwibber-service with Friends" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1156979
<ogra_> mitya57, that doesnt really explain why it installed it though :)
<ogra_> (gwibber wasnt installed here ... the dist-upgrade pulled it in ... and then told me i can autoremove the packages)
<mitya57> strange, yeah
<ogra_> anyway ... lets reboot and see how my upgrade went :)
<mitya57> also, libgconf2-4 != libgconf-2-4 :)
<ogra_> hmm, sad, unity still uses SW rendering on my chromebook
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, didrocks, Laney, kenvandine, mlankhorst, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente: hey, it's meeting time
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-04-09
<kenvandine> yay!
<Sweetshark> o/
<tkamppeter> hi
<seb128> how is everyone doing?
<didrocks> hey
<mterry> Oh goodness, so soon.  Darn daylight savings
<Laney> ello
<robru> good morning
<seb128> mterry, hey, we will discuss meeting time at the end
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
 * Sweetshark is polishing 4.0.2-0ubuntu1 for raring and began looking into improving upstream tinderboxing. Thats all.
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> - Testing chromium-browser on specialty hardware. Working on SIGBUS stack-smashing bug.
<qengho> - Preparing c-b 26.0.1410.43 security update. Delayed after webapps bug and ARM FTBFS.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> * Mostly daily releases work, helping and ensuring everything is working
<didrocks> * Help factorizing having only on autopilot (configurable) job
<didrocks> * Some bug fixes
<didrocks> * Planning on the R+1/R release transtions
<didrocks> * Touch apps discussions
<didrocks> .
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Sweetshark> whops, addendum: Fixed liblangtag ftbfs on ARM.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ;-)
<seb128> Laney, hey, welcome back ;-)
<Laney> hello!
<Laney> Short week due to two weeks holidaying in the peak district (impressive snow drifts). Uploaded the remainder of gstreamer 1.0.6. DMB stuff. Working on porting indicator-session to logind; mostly working but still some bugs to shake out before pushing it out. Some release work (queue / FFe reviews). Will now start looking at RB 2.99 for testing in the desktop PPA unless seb128 is doing that.
<seb128> Laney, rb 2.99: quite some changes there (like they refactored menus to use gmenumodel, changed structured, changed some UI) ... we might just wait for next cycle
<Laney> yeah - I don't know how bad these bugs are
<seb128> Laney, well if you want to get the new version if the ppa that's not wasted work, it will be for s if not for raring
<Laney> spotify by default? *ahem*
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I looked at launchpad, not so many bugs reported against rb in raring
 * Laney nods
<seb128> but well, it's devel cycle, not sure how many people are testing it either
<jbicha> Laney: we already have RB 2.99 in the GNOME3 staging PPA, I don't think we want it for raring
<Laney> ah nice
<seb128> jbicha, having issues with it?
<seb128> seems like a settled question in any case
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<Laney> cheers
<jbicha> I reported a few problems to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=product%3A%22rhythmbox%22
<kenvandine> * More work on signon-ui and which WebKit to use for touch images, check the webcredentials section on the meeting wiki page for details
<kenvandine> * Prepared share-app for daily-build-next
<kenvandine> * Landed friends-app and renamed gwibber source to friends-app
<kenvandine>  /EOF
<seb128> jbicha, ok, thanks (I don't think your own custom search will work for others ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<jbicha> well just sort by ID and see the most recent several bugs
<seb128> cyphermox, hey (forgot you in the ping list, sorry, always has to be someone :p)
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<seb128> no cyphermox? moving on
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<seb128> ok, no luck there either
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> - Good progress on Desktop-greeter-in-Qml work; functional, but not fully functional
<mterry> - A little bit of work on the phablet greeter, getting it to work with LightDM
<mterry> - A lot of wrangling with daily-release for the phablet stack (I've been blocking myself on getting lower elements of the stack in, but I think I'm just going to one-off push lower packages rather than wait)
<mterry> EOF
<seb128> mterry, thanks (do you want people to play with the qml greeter/test it?)
<desrt> seb128: hi from the lounge :)
<seb128> desrt, hey ;-)
<mterry> seb128, naw
<mterry> seb128, not yet
<mterry> seb128, though it is in ppa:mterry/ppa
<mterry> seb128, as qml-phone-greeter, but it's not really ready for mass use
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> robru, hey
<robru> hello
<robru> (this goes back two weeks since I missed last week's meeting)
<robru> * stop putting html in notifications, that's unsupported
<robru> * truncate long messages in friends-app display, detruncating when clicked on.
<robru> * extract our db schema into a CSV that can be parsed externally. now it is not hard-coded in two different places.
<robru> * fix up consistency of link display in friends-app
<robru> * ensure that db values get updated correctly when liking/unliking
<robru> * forward-ported spacebar-scrolling patch which was user-submitted but allowed to bitrot to an embarrassing degree, twice.
<robru> * urlencode URLs properly when sending them for shortening. allows URLs containing + sign to get shortened
<robru> * workaround for old avatars getting lost into the ether forever
<robru> * fixed up all of flickr, which was mysteriously very broken
<robru> * tons of work on friends/trunk-next, which will land in S cycle.
<robru>   - dropped a bunch of ugly quantal-compatibility code
<robru>   - streamlined hundreds of lines of boilerplate out of the urlshortening logic
<robru>   - all kinds of exciting new features that I am eager to land
<didrocks> robru: nice work on the friends stuff! I guess your next weeks will be more focus on phablet components though, right? ;)
<seb128> robru, sorry for the late email last week about DST
<robru> seb128, no worries
<seb128> kenvandine, robru: yeah, nice work on friends and getting the new stack in raring ;-)
<robru> seb128, didrocks : thanks. I wish our users were as excited :-/
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i've seen lots of excitement on g+ :)
<kenvandine> which of course we can't view in friends
<kenvandine> hehe
<robru> kenvandine, yeah. lots of the recent bugs filed are quite negative about some features we've lost in the transition...
<seb128> robru, kenvandine: I guess the phablet components are next on the landing list as didrocks pointed it, right? ;-)
<kenvandine> i just did share-app :)
<robru> seb128, didrocks : yes I intend to work more on the phablet stuff, but I am blocked on a lot of it
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<seb128> robru, what is blocking? libhybris?
<didrocks> robru: blocked how?
<didrocks> robru: like, see the hangouts, you can talk to the rest of the team or upstream ;)
<robru> didrocks, well i already sent you that email about how camera-app builds but won't run
<didrocks> robru: yeah, but you don't only have camera-app to bootstrap :)
<didrocks> robru: and pinging upstream about it, I think those kind of issues is fixable within a day or two
<kenvandine> robru has a pile of SRUs for quantal to do too :)
<robru> I have like 30 SRUs. no joke
<didrocks> webapps?
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> well, if you have pushed for having daily release sooner, that would be automagic :p
<didrocks> (still not btw)
<kenvandine> robru, did the bugs get filed for those yet?
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, alex filed the bugs, I targetted them to quantal, but I'm still waiting for alex to push the release tarballs so that I can update the quantal-proposed branches
<didrocks> robru: if the SRUs are not security fixes, we should really target touch first
<didrocks> like as told the other day, I think we should have everything ready and daily releasing by the end of next week
<didrocks> so that sergio can build the image from the ppa
<cyphermox> I'm here ;)
<didrocks> (as it's what jasoncwarner_ and rick agreed on)
<kenvandine> at least a couple of them are related to the firefox update
<didrocks> robru: anyway, if you are blocked on anything that is not fixable, please do not hesitate to ping me
<didrocks> thanks robru
<seb128> robru, didrocks, kenvandine: thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter>  - The Linux Foundation (and so OpenPrinting) is accepted for the Google Summer of Code 2013. So students will help us to get printing working better.
<tkamppeter>  - cups-filters: Fixed several bugs to make the legacy CUPS broadcasting/browsing and BrowsePoll support in cups-browsed actually working, let postinst script overtake BrowsePoll and other configuration directives from cupsd.conf to cups-browsed.conf.
<tkamppeter>  - splix: Fixed bug which broke printing from iOS devices.
<tkamppeter>  - Tests done to help on getting a mobile broadband modem working: LP: #1164023
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1164023 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "modem-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc() - REGRESSION: No internet access via mobile broadband" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164023
<tkamppeter>  - Added section "Getting the data which would go to the printer", "Sending a file to the printer unfiltered", and "PostScript (PDF) printer chokes on the PostScript (PDF) coming from Ubuntu" to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<tkamppeter>  - I cannot join UDS May, they put it exactly in sync with OpenPrinting Summit (May 14-17).
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, no worry for UDS, we can schedule a google hangout session out of the UDS days if there is a topic we need to discuss
<bdrung> Sweetshark: spelling-error-in-changelog reenable re-enable
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, (going back you next)
<attente> continued work on indicator-keyboard, packaging and getting it into a ppa for initial testing
<attente> ..
<seb128> attente, do you want test from others or not yet?
<desrt> attente: did you take a depend on the new GIcon API, and how do you intend to manage that from the PPA?
<attente> seb128, it's still pretty immature, but it's here if anyone wants to try it: https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/indicator-keyboard
<seb128> attente, ok, thanks
<attente> desrt, it doesn't yet, i'm going to upload a new glib with your patches
<desrt> attente: i remembered something that might have an impact on you
<desrt> it's nice if you put GIcons into your menu and send them out over dbus...
<desrt> but you're also going to need a new gtk in order to turn those GIcons into icons on the menu on the other side (in the panel)
<seb128> desrt, I see what you are doing there :p
<seb128> desrt, I'm not backporting gtk 3.10 to raring! :p
<attente> lol
<desrt> seb128: i was going to recommend backporting the patches :p
<desrt> and afaik, attente's work is not cleared to land in raring
<seb128> no, it's "s" material
<desrt> so we'll have new gtk there probably
<desrt> else, we backport
<desrt> meanwhile he'll need some way to manage it for the PPA
<desrt> so i'll probably write this patch when i am on the plane
<seb128> desrt, attente: thanks, let's try to get glib/gtk patches earlier in "s", having to rebase glib/gtk in a ppa is often a fail
<seb128> like the menu stuff in the desktop ppa this cycle... (another one to land early in "s")
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, back to you if you are there
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> - looks like we'll be able to finish hud/phablet preparing today, and merge into hud and enable daily release to a PPA.
<cyphermox> - phablet-tools is also ready for daily release, just needs to be enabled
<cyphermox> - I figured out how to make bluetooth work on the Nexus4, it's somewhat different than on the nexus7, and planning a way to make both work with somewhat the same methods so that it can be hooked up to UI.
<cyphermox> - fixing some tests in NM with the help of pitti.
<cyphermox> - about to upload more ModemManager fixes
<cyphermox> - debugged an issue with / being busy at shutdown, I can now say it's not NM's fault but pinpointing it to the exact package is difficult, I'll file the bug this afternoon with the info I have now.
<cyphermox> hopefully it's not something that was just fixed...
<cyphermox> EOF
<didrocks> \o/ hud and lihud-qt ;)
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox ;)
<cyphermox> yeah libhud-qt too ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, bluetooth on the devices \o/
<desrt> for me (quickly since flight is boarding now): dealt with falling rocks wrt. glib interface changes and c++/c# bindings
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> desrt, you were next
<desrt> did a lot of pinging over account service maintainership stuff, and had a false-start on a patch that hopefully we don't need since new upstream maintainers are promising to be more-friendly
<seb128> desrt, I just pushed the glib patches to the desktop ppa, will upload to raring tomorrow if everything is ok
<desrt> did a lot of final-details planning for the fd.o sprint
<desrt> did some changes to gmenu in the name of efficiency
<desrt> and am now quite close to closing the story on gicon-in-gmenu
<desrt> that's about all
<desrt> it wasn't the most productive week just because of all the pinging/organisational stuff
<seb128> desrt, thanks, have a safe trip, talk to you on sane work hours in the next days ;-)
<desrt> 'sane'
<desrt> pfft
<desrt> ciao :)
<seb128> bye
<seb128> so me
 * desrt will probably be on again in a few hours from EWR
<seb128> - desktop updates and bug fixes for raring
<seb128> - started looking a bit more into the plans for system settings and indicators for next cycles/ubuntu touch
<seb128> - reviewed active blueprints, cleaned quite some workitems for the team, we are still behind trend but closer
<seb128> - helped testing the new unity and tracking down failing tests to unblock raring landing
<seb128> </summary>
<seb128>  
<seb128> did I forgot anyone?
<seb128> ok, not
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, didrocks, Laney, kenvandine, mlankhorst, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, cyphermox:  quick topic, meeting time
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> robru pointed that he would prefer staying on UTC time
<seb128> e.g shifting one hour later
<kenvandine> i would too
<seb128> but that put us late for Europeans
<kenvandine> ah
<seb128> it means finishing at 7:30pm
<qengho> Ow.
<mterry>   yikes
<kenvandine> i just prefer not accounting for DST, etc
<seb128> or 7pm if we are quick
<kenvandine> that's too late
<qengho> robru: is what, UTC+30 or something?
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, you would prefer having the meeting later then?
<kenvandine> no, just tracking some time that is UTC
<qengho> I don't want it to shift to 25 minutes in the future from now, FWIW, but it's not a strong opinion.
<seb128> is anyone having a "too early" issue with the current time?
<robru> is there no other time that works for everybody? I guess european morningtime is too late for north americans...
<kenvandine> i'm ok with my local time of the meeting changes, just prefer to have 1 stable time to track it
<qengho> I'm all for ignoring DST, though.
<kenvandine> not me
<seb128> qengho, kenvandine, robru, cyphermox, attente, desrt: ^ guess that's an U.S continent question
<robru> I would rather have the meeting at local midnight than local 8Am ;-)
<cyphermox> current time is best for me
<kenvandine> yeah, google calendar can handle telling me when the meeting is if it is UTC time :)
<cyphermox> just before lunch, basically
<mterry> This current time isn't too early for me
<didrocks> current time is better for me as well
<Laney> me too
<kenvandine> later would be to hard on the .eu folks
<robru> maybe I'll just mail my summary in the night before ;-)
<kenvandine> which there are many of
<tkamppeter> I like to keep the current time, too 5:30pm in my local time is absolutely OK.
<seb128> yeah, I would prefer avoiding conflicting with dinner time
<seb128> and finishing at 7:30pm is a bit late, especially for those who start the day early
<seb128> ok, let's stay on the current time then
<robru> ok, well if we can't shift the time, can we at least pin the time on current UTC? it will be more predictable that way
<seb128> robru, feel free to join the eastern meeting if that works better for you
<Nafallo> split into one european and one american? :-)
<seb128> though it's mostly Xorg oriented, you probably have more topic for that meeting
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, didrocks, Laney, kenvandine, mlankhorst, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, cyphermox:  anyone having an issue having the time set on UTC?
<robru> seb128, I looked into that one once and it was like 3AM :_)
<kenvandine> better for me
<seb128> would be one hour earlier in the day in winter
<didrocks> fine with me ;)
<chrisccoulson> you could just move to a normal timezone :P
<robru> noooooo
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<cyphermox> yeah it's fine
<kenvandine> robru, no... it is like 6:30 pm for me
<robru> you guys should all come visit me. you won't want to leave after ;-)
<kenvandine> so mid afternoon for you
<seb128> ok, thanks everyone
<qengho> robru: Maybe you can talk seb into pasting yours from the wiki page.
<seb128> we stay on current time
<seb128> and stick to UTC
<kenvandine> great!
<seb128> (will be one hour earlier in the day next winter)
<seb128> any other topic
<seb128> questions/comments?
<robru> seb128, ok, so what is the official canonical meeting time? 1600UTC?
<Laney> 1630
<seb128> 15h30 UTC
<didrocks> 1530UTC
<kenvandine> 1330UTC
<Laney> -1
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> 1530
<Laney> haha
<seb128> lol
<robru> ok
<didrocks> seb128: see, only the French are right! :)
<kenvandine> so 8:30 for you robru
<seb128> didrocks, I was going to say
<qengho> Metric system superioirty
<didrocks> clearly…
<seb128> ok, that's a wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> robru: hey, so you had questions on the email, mind having them here (or in a hangout if you prefer?)
<seb128> oh, and please clean your workitems/postpone the ones you will not get to
<robru> didrocks, yeah, you said you were going to explain something about autolanding?
<Nafallo> seb128: you ignored me :-(
<Nafallo> ;-)
<didrocks> robru: oh yeah, we can webbrowser-app together
<seb128> Nafallo, splitting the meeting in european and american? yeah, was a good one to ignore ;-)
<mitya57> attente: trying to build indicator-keyboard, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692747/
<robru> ugh.... google calendar is very confused. it thinks this meeting is always 10:30 AM this week, and always 8:30 Am the following week (regardless of what week I am looking at)
<mitya57> perhaps insufficient build-deps?
<didrocks> robru: prefer a hangout? I don't mind if you have your breakfast/tea at the same time as long as you are eating French bread of course :)
<attente> mitya57, it requires a new ibus
<robru> didrocks, I am all out of french bread ;-)
<robru> didrocks, ok, do a hangout
<attente> i have it in this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/indicator-keyboard
 * Laney invites robru to his one :P
<mitya57> attente: that's what I meant by "insufficient build-deps" :)
<mitya57> thanks for working on it btw!
<attente> ah, sorry
<didrocks> robru: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d47fb833ed9891c4276980dd00dc9cb5a65f7582?authuser=0&hl=fr
<attente> you're right
<Nafallo> seb128: lol. meanie ;-)
<robru> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/webbrowser-app/bootstrap/+merge/157911
<didrocks> robru: https://launchpad.net/cupstream2distro-config
<Nafallo> Laney: oooh. quick work. cheers! :-)
<robru> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/webbrowser-app/+merge/157917
<cecylia> Please someone to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sessioninstaller/+bug/1049467
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049467 in sessioninstaller (Ubuntu) "Multimedia codec installer says "Python", rather than the name of the process/application (e.g. Rhythmbox, Videos) that requested the codec." [High,Confirmed]
<mlankhorst> oh back
<robru> didrocks, bah, purging all those PPAs made me lose libhud-qt-qml, so I can't run camera-app anymore. but I guess tomorrow I will be able to continue pursuing this with a more pristine installation ;-)
<didrocks> robru: yeah, sounds like a better plan to me :)
<robru> didrocks, ok, I must grab some breakfast, then when I get back I have over 100 emails to read ;-)
<robru> bye
<didrocks> robru: I hope with bread! ttyl ;)
<robru> (I think they are all bug reports for friends ;-)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<dobey> robert_ancell: hey. is there any way to make lightdm use "extended display" mode instead of "mirror display" that doesn't involve making it run a script that runs xrandr stuff on startup?
<bryce> dobey, you mean like setting it in your xorg.conf?
<bryce> (if so, the answer is yes!)
<dobey> bryce: uhm, without creating an xorg.conf either?
<Sarvatt> dobey: org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xrandr default-monitors-setup theoretically, except they based the extend mode being default thing on a fedora only xserver patch :)
<robert_ancell> dobey, in unity-greeter?
<dobey> robert_ancell: yeah
<robert_ancell> dobey, OK. LightDM isn't involve in the monitor layout so you either set the X default as bryce said or you configure it for the lightdm user (which is what the greeter runs as) as Sarvatt said
<ogra_> except the except ...
<Sarvatt> it's only default to extend mode in fedora via http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/xorg-x11-server.git/tree/xserver-1.6.99-right-of.patch , xserver defaults to mirror for everyone else but the g-s-d option is based on the fedora changes
<dobey> and that change is in Ubuntu, because Fedora works so well with upstreams, right? right?
<ogra_> hey, at least we can strike back with a Mir only patch  :P
<Sarvatt> dobey: we can pick it up next cycle, too late for raring so xorg.conf it is :(
<dobey> Sarvatt: i would much prefer "magic" and no config at all :)
<bryce> dobey, this just for your local system or for putting in the distro, or...?  (usecase time...)
<bryce> if you're not entirely anti-config file solutions, you can also set a system level monitors.xml file
<dobey> bryce: well, on my system, but useful for everyone i think. i currently have a temporary video card to get multi-head working, until my intel kernel bug gets fixed. so when i pull the current card to test intel, i don't want to end up with a broken config that i have to tweak just to test the system. so i really want to avoid any config that specifies which hardware/outputs are used
<ogra_> funnily that problem doesnt arise if you use one of the proprietary drivers with their config gui tools ...
<bryce> maybe at /etc/gnome-settings-daemon/xrandr/monitors.xml or some permutation
<bryce> dobey, yet another option is xorg.conf.d snippets.  but I think the system level monitors.xml is the style of magic you're looking for.  Just copy ~/.config/monitors.xml to the above path, reboot and see if it works.
<dobey> bryce: hrmm, that might be halfway acceptable for now. looks like it does have the correct config for both GPUs
<bryce> dobey, as to making it work for everyone... making X do extended by default is not hard, however there's corner cases where that can leave the user with a bad experience (or worse), which is why it's mirrored.
<dobey> well, maybe Mir/Wayland will be able to handle that better
<dobey> hopefully
<dobey> will not be great for the whole "converged" experience if they can't
<bryce> dobey, totally agreed.
<dobey> anyone know where /usr/share/unity-scopes/scope-runner-dbus.py comes from for the hundred scopes stuff?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-10
<ia0001> hello is there a reason why ubuntu flash isnt working
<ia0001> i mean why flash isnt working on server 12.04
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<robert_ancell> desrt, around?
<pitti_> Good morning
<didrocks> bonjour pitti!
<pitti> hey  didrocks
<desrt> word.
<desrt> hello from european time
<didrocks> hey desrt! how is your jetlag? :)
<desrt> i don't have any yet :)
<desrt> i sure hope to stay that way...
<didrocks> heh, let's hope you will follow that path in the following days ;)
<desrt> attente: when you wake up, i just pushed the gtk patch to the 'gicon is a bad interface' bug
<desrt> for your testing pleasure
<desrt> larsu: got wifi on the train? :)
<desrt> does anyone know of a good system in C for handling python-style named format strings?
<desrt> like how you can have '%(foo)s' % {'foo':'bar'}
 * desrt goes to catch a train.  ciao.
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, pitti, didrocks
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, didrocks, pitti, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<pitti> pretty tired, I slept badly; but fine otherwise; how about you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good to see you still around on the desktop channel ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i've not moved that far really ;)
<seb128> pitti, I'm good, slept mostly well (though I woke up a couple of time during the night, not sure why, but I managed to go back to sleep every time without issue)
<seb128> chrisccoulson,  how is it to work on a new laptop boosted with disk space and extra ram? ;-)
<pitti> we had a pretty tough storm and a lot of rain during the night
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, you got a new toy?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's pretty good. i can comfortably run 9 VM's on it and still be able to compile firefox
<seb128> lol
<seb128> crazy
<pitti> wow, must be a helluva machine
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, i got a new latitude, but i stuck 16GB of RAM in it and one of these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Series-512GB-Solid-State/dp/B009LI7CYE/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, a friend of mine recently bought the 300-something GB variant of that, he's very satisfied
<pitti> chrisccoulson: tried running gnome disks' performance check on it?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, not yet. i might try that in a bit :)
<pitti> my 3 year old SSD gives me 210 MB/s still (started with 250), I can only imagine how fast your's is now :)
<pitti> but actually, I never felt it being a bottleneck
<pitti> having a lot of RAM is quite a bit more important
<seb128> pitti, how do you test it? "disks" seem to not want the disk to be mounted to be able to test it
<pitti> with /tmp/ being a tmpfs, putting sbuild overlays into /tmp etc., there is hardly anythign that actually touches the disk during large package builds
<pitti> seb128: you can do a r/o test on a mounted partition
<pitti> seb128: for r/w you need to boot a live system, yes
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, i think your SSD performance is similar to my last one (intel 320 series)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "Erreur pendant la recherche depuis 2400788480 (g-io-error-quark, 13)"
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried building firefox in tmpfs yet. i have enough RAM to do that now though :)
<pitti> seb128: hm, I get a dialog box saying "busy" when requesting a write test, and a read test just works
<seb128> "Error seeking to offset 2400788480 (g-io-error-quark, 13)"
<seb128> on a read test
<seb128> no benchmark for me it seems
<pitti> any smart failures?
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> pitti, Average Read Rate: 526.6 MB/s :)
<pitti> nice!
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't do the write test either though
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, you need to boot a life CD for that
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<pitti> it's not destructive, but can't be run on a mounted drive to avoid endangering data integrity
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes sense :)
<didrocks> 502,0 Mo/s here ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, nice :)
<pitti> what is a Mo?
<didrocks> pitti: MB, but better, as in French ;)
<pitti> *sob*
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> "octet"
 * pitti holds up the "SI units tout le monde" cardboard sign
<didrocks> oct = 8
<pitti> well, but one doesn't translate SI units
<didrocks> so we don't have the bits/bytes issue ;)
<seb128> so I'm the only one having the seek error? not fair!
<didrocks> seb128: it seems so, you disable write tests, right?
<chrisccoulson> the french have to be different ;)
<chrisccoulson> :P
<pitti> seb128: I never saw that error anywhere, and I have run disks on quite a lot of machines
<seb128> didrocks, yes, I've a busy disk message if I don't
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: pitti: but don't worry, we do have as well the Mio/Mo war as well ;)
<Laney> hey there
<seb128> pitti, disks works fine, that's just the benchmark doing that
<chrisccoulson> hey Laney
<pitti> right, I meant the benchmark
<pitti> seb128: it probably gets confused on seeking to the 100th Mo!
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<pitti> good morning Laney
<Laney> hey chrisccoulson didrocks pitti!
<didrocks> seb128: you will notice that pitti adapted to "Mo" already \o/
<Laney> happy wednesday
<seb128> Laney, hey
 * pitti slaps didrocks
<Laney> and seb128 too :-)
 * didrocks runs away crying
<seb128> pitti, at least I'm not alone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1081019
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1081019 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Benchmark for Harddisk fail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> pitti, my bet is that it hates 32bit users and you are all 64bits fanboys :p
<pitti> seb128: peut-être nous pouvons le regarder au sprint?
<seb128> pitti, oui, bien sûr
<pitti> seb128: c'est facile, test avec un live CD?
<seb128> pitti, je vais le faire et je te dirais
<pitti> seb128: I run 32 bit on the netbook, and it works fine there
<seb128> how big is the disk?
<didrocks> No opinion on semantic versionning? I would like to impose it for our PS projects.
<pitti> 16 GB
<pitti> seb128: ^ that's the mini 10
<seb128> k, anyway, I will try with a liveCD
<seb128> and otherwise we can have a look at the sprint
<Laney> my, what a pretty wallpaper I have
<Laney> would be more useful with a desktop environment on top of it though
<seb128> Laney, you don't enjoy clean and simple then?
<didrocks> it's the "zen" theme :)
<Laney> taking "minimal" to the (almost) extreme
<seb128> Laney, joke aside, is  that your session ... did it just break after today's update?
<Laney> I still have a context menu to change the wallpaper or create folders :P
<Laney> I didn't update yet today, so yesterday's
<didrocks> so just no Unity
<seb128> oh, "only" unity having issue then
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> what is in your .xsession-errors?
<Laney> just something from ib-config
<Laney> m
<seb128> ah, I always forget
<Laney> but I am using user sessions
<seb128> .cache/upstart/gnome-session.log
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> let me poke, might be local borkage
<seb128> we need to teach apport about upstart logs btw
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> pitti, I will open a bug about that (if there isn't already one)
<pitti> seb128: you mean attaching /var/log/upstart/<service>.log for system reports?
<pitti> they aren't readable for adm (I think that's a bug)
<Laney> ~/.cache/upstart/foo.log for user jobs
<seb128> pitti, no, with upstart user sessions (that will be the default for Ubuntu soon), .xsession-errors is empty
<pitti> hm, I don't even have a ~/.cache/upstart
<seb128> pitti, gnome-session is started by upstart and its output is in .cache/upstart/<job>.log
<seb128> pitti, did you enable user sessions?
<pitti> seb128: not deliberately; I just keep dist-upgrading
<seb128> pitti, ok, edit /etc/upstart-xsessions if you want to enable it
<seb128> just uncomment the ubuntu line
<pitti> ah, so we don't do that by default yet
<seb128> no, it was a bit late
<seb128> one of the "first thing in "s""
<seb128> pitti, it's ready, the FFe didn't got acked because it came a bit late
<seb128> same story that logind
<pitti> I guess we'll enable a lot of that at the sprint
<seb128> yep
<pitti> squishy will be fun in the first few weeks
<Laney> the main issue at the time was Xsession.d scripts needing to be ported to jobs
<Laney> think the most important ones are done now
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1167196
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1167196 in apport (Ubuntu) "should look for errors in upstart log once user sessions are enabled" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: thanks, adjusted; it's on https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+upcomingwork now :)
 * pitti loves +upcomingwork
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded.
<Laney> would that break it?
<seb128> Laney, most likely yes
<seb128> did you break permissions on your video card again?
<pitti> I did that a couple of times when working on logind ACLs, and unity still started up (in llvmpipe mode)
<Laney> I get all 'yes' when running unity_support_test -p
<seb128> Laney, is compiz working for other users?
<Laney> good point, i'll try the guest user
<Laney> yes :(
<seb128> Laney, do you have a local opengl plugin in .compiz-1 or something?
<seb128> Laney, try to strace -f compiz 2>&1 | grep opengl
<seb128> see where it's loading it from
<Laney> .cache/compizconfig-1/opengl.pb
<seb128> Laney, what is in this file?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> ignore that, I've it there as well
<seb128> Laney, but it should be trying to load an opengl.so
<seb128> Laney, gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<seb128> ?
<Laney> ['core', 'ccp', 'composite', 'decor', 'compiztoolbox', 'imgpng', 'gnomecompat', 'place', 'mousepoll', 'grid', 'snap', 'move', 'resize', 'regex', 'session', 'vpswitch', 'workarounds']
<Laney> no opengl?
 * Laney tries moving the .cache directory
<seb128> Laney, reset the gsettings key I would say
<seb128> but then go figure why it went missing
<Laney> right, that fixed it ...
<Laney> ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'decor', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'unitymtgrabhandles', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom', 'unityshell']
<Laney> does it remove plugins from that list when they fail to load once?
<seb128> it shouldn't, but I guess it does...
<seb128> or there are case where that seems to happen at least
<seb128> that's the only explanation I've for it
<Laney> because nvidia-310 is borked with new kernels (tseliot is on it) and so I got nouveau for one boot before I went back to an old kernel
<tseliot> Laney: -310, -310-updates, -304 and -304-updates should be fixed now in raring-proposed
<Laney> tseliot: I don't see them - probably in the queue
<Laney> ah yes, there they are
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=1
<Laney> did you just get rid of the check or did you fix it up?
<tseliot> Laney: well, I simply removed the check to see if SUBLEVEL is less than 5
<Laney> fair enough
<seb128> Laney, btw, I registered https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-use-upstart-user-sessions while you were on holidays (just for info)
<seb128> Laney, if you have ideas where we can use upstart session jobs, please dump them in there
<Laney> ah great, thank you
<darkxst> seb128, do you know where things are at, with the region panel in g-c-c? is ubuntu still using language-selector
<seb128> yes, it is
<seb128> the new GNOME stuff is a semi fiasco
<seb128> as it ibus 1.5
<seb128> it->is
<seb128> that's starting getting slightly better in GNOME 3.8 but still broken
<darkxst> yeh, I see
<darkxst> the 3.8 regions tab is basically non-functional currently
<darkxst> (as on staging)
<seb128> Laney, that's not enough for the merger :p
<Laney> BAH
<seb128> Laney, it's easy, the automatic entries come from bugs referenced
<seb128> if you don't have a one you should manually edit the changelog
<Laney> I'm sure I asked if the MP commit message works
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#My_name_deserves_to_be_in_the_changelog.21
<ritz> seb128++ thanks
<didrocks> that what I pointed to you yesterday ^
<didrocks> on #ubuntu-release
<seb128> Laney, well, the merge checks that there is a MP commit message and refuse the merge if there is none
<seb128> Laney, but it doesn't use the message for the changelog
<seb128> Laney, also please submit against https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libappindicator/trunk.13.04 for raring
<Laney> ack and ack
<didrocks> (see Vcs-Bzr btw :p)
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<Laney> I did bzr lp-propose
<seb128> well, you brancked from lp:libappindicator
<didrocks> Laney: if you branched from trunk, it's targetting trunk for sure ;)
<Laney> correct
<seb128> or lp:libappindicator/13.04
<seb128> that's why ;-)
<Laney> does it get merged into trunk too?
<seb128> well, the one you submitted is for trunk
<didrocks> Laney: no, upstream splitted the branch
<seb128> you need to proposed a second merge against 13.04
<didrocks> for no reason TBH seeing they didn't use them
<seb128> you can do it from the same branch though, they didn't diverge yet
<Laney> oh, do another one not get rid of this one
<didrocks> (even if the system supports splitting them one after another, on demand)
<Laney> final question - does it matter what upstream version I choose when editing the changelog?
<Laney> I guess the release bot just overwrites it
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, see the FAQ ;)
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I_have_a_big_change_that_needs_to_be_mention_in_debian.2BAC8-changelog.2C_but_not_bug_for_it_.28or_I_didn.27t_link_to_a_bug_before_merging
 * didrocks wonders why he's explaining everything where he links to the page and people don't search through it :/
<Laney> hey, I did read it
<Laney> but the example there doesn't have daily version numbers
<Laney> it seems to me like those are automatic, but that one looks like they're manually maintained
<didrocks> You need then mention it manually in debian/changelog: If there is already an UNRELEASED content (top line in debian/changelog), add your content with:
<didrocks> $ dch -a
<didrocks> -> edit the change and save.
<didrocks> If it's something like "raring" or something else:
<didrocks> $ dch -i
<didrocks> -> edit the change and save.
<didrocks> I don't mention the version, so you can just follow it and go ahead ;)
<Laney> I was reading the next question
<didrocks> Laney: the next one is when you need to do it, like you want to "release unity 7"
<Laney> mmm
<didrocks> Laney: feel free to reedit/rearrange if it's not clear
<Laney> I suppose that it's not clear to me what "bumping the upstream version" means
<Laney> like I thought I might have to set the upstream part myself because I'm making upstream changes
<didrocks> Laney: upstream have unity 6.8
<didrocks> Laney: they want to mark the new upstream version as 7.0
<didrocks> so it's hitting them they need to bump in debian/changelog as well
<didrocks> (each title is an entry/separate question in the FAQ)
<Laney> let me edit it and you can see if I get it right
<didrocks> sure ;)
<Laney> right, there we go
<Laney> ARGH
<Laney> Internal Server Error
<Laney> ah, got it
<Laney> didrocks: check that out?
<Laney> sorry for being dense btw :/
<didrocks> Laney: I would change "if you're moving from Unity 7.0 to 7.1." to the versions used in the following example
<didrocks> otherwise, looking good :)
<didrocks> oh, btw, I wrote something a while back especially for package maintainers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_making_a_change.2C_should_I_provide_anything_in_debian.2BAC8-changelog.3F
<Laney> yeah I put some text there too
<didrocks> Laney: btw, on this dch -i/dch -a
<didrocks> Laney: do you know if debchange has an easier way?
<Laney> I just use 'dch' all the time
<Laney> I have DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog in ~/.devscripts which I know does something in this area but I can't remember exactly what
<didrocks> Laney: good point! it's years I didn't use it!
<didrocks> yeah, but DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog is the default now
<didrocks> so, we should be fine without it
<didrocks> (I have it too)
<Laney> aha, then I think you can just 'dch'
<Laney> it adds a new entry if you're UNRELEASED, otherwise creates a whole new stanza
<didrocks> Laney: tell me if/once you changed the versionning and I'll simplify the rest with only "dch"
<didrocks> (confirming DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC is set to changelog now by default)
<Laney> yeah, I just checked and it is
<didrocks> Laney: all dch -i/-a killed :)
<Laney> :)
<didrocks> mhall119: hey, how are you?
<mhall119> didrocks: I am
<mhall119> oh, I thought you asked if I was around
<didrocks> ;)
<mhall119> my answer makes much more sense to the question you didn't ask
<didrocks> mhall119: ahah, indeed!
<didrocks> mhall119: I wanted to know when the developer site will get updated to the latest sdk?
<didrocks> mhall119: as last time I checked, the examples in the doc weren't working with the sdk we ship
<mhall119> didrocks: they just recently landed dpm's patch to add the proper theming, so as soon as that's in a package that his script can extract the new docs from
<mhall119> didrocks: I'm also working on updating the tutorial for the new version of the SDK
<didrocks> mhall119: a package, like the sdk package?
<mhall119> didrocks: yeah, the docs package for the ubuntu-ui-toolkit I think
<didrocks> mhall119: its already in raring for a while :)
<mhall119> 0.40.1?
<mhall119> or 0.1.40 I should say
<didrocks> we do have 0.1.38
<didrocks> which doesn't work with the current tutorial
<didrocks> (bug #1158246)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1158246 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tutorial code needs to be updated to use the latest UITK version" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158246
<kenvandine> didrocks, if a commit doesn't reference a bug # but the merge proposal does, will it get put in the changelog automatically?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yep, if you link it to the MP before it was merged :)
<kenvandine> great
<didrocks> (linking the branch of course)
<mhall119> didrocks: 1158246 is in progress now
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, any ETA? it's broken for 3/4 weeks and I noticed a lot of people start to complain about it
<didrocks> (including management :p)
<mhall119> didrocks: no ETA other than "as soon as I can get it done"
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_, Mirv: FYI as you probably wanted a status on that ^
<mhall119> I didn't write the original, so it's slow going
<didrocks> yeah, would have been nice to get a raw approximation, but here we go ;)
<didrocks> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> didrocks: np
<debfx> hi, why does libappindicator recommend indicator-application?
<debfx> are other implementations of the statusnotifier protocol not sufficient?
<seb128> debfx, hey, because if you don't have an indicator the ui is nowhere to be seen which "breaks" the user experience
<seb128> debfx, they should, it's only a recommends
<debfx> seb128: right, but shouldn't it recommend indicator-renderer as an alternative?
<seb128> debfx, indicator-application is a service, not the renderer
<seb128> debfx, the renderer are unity, indicator-applet, and whatever KDE is using to draw the ui
<seb128> debfx, having you a "renderer" doesn't give you the container for the appindicator icons
<debfx> so indicator-application is between the application and  the renderer?
<seb128> debfx, yes
<kenvandine> desrt, do you know if anyone has started porting dconf-qt to qt5?
<dobey> didrocks: btw, you know the current unity gir package has the wrong verssion number in the package name? it's gir1.2-unity-5.0 but has Unity-6.0.typelib and UnityExtras-6.0.typelib
<didrocks> mhr3: IIRC, we discussed about it in quantal ^
<didrocks> I don't remember the outcome :)
<mhr3> didrocks, i guess it was again about scopes - the unity-5.0 ones wouldn't work anyway, and unless you specify version number the latest version is imported eitherway
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, that was my feeling. I think we'll fix it in s for the 100 scopes (the override seems useless to me, so we can maybe have them parallely installable)
<mhr3> bottomline, yes, it should be 6.0, but having 5.0 there wouldn't help anyone
<didrocks> let's wait for the scope ABI break then :)
<mhr3> not sure if there'll be abi breaks
<mhr3> probably mostly api breaks :P
<mitya57> kenvandine: there is ~fboucault/dconf-qt/qt5, but last updated on 2012-10-05...
<kenvandine> oh cool
<kenvandine> thx mitya57
<seb128> everyone, can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview with the cool things you landed in raring?
<seb128> didrocks, ^ can you do unity?
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ indicators?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ friends?
<seb128> mterry, ^ update-manager?
<kenvandine> was just thinking about that :)
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> will do
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^ libreoffice? if you have a nice description of what's new in 4 ... btw got the current version sponsored by bdrung?
<seb128> tkamppeter, ^ summary of the printing work would be useful as well
<cyphermox> seb128: ok!
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> mterry: kenvandine: goes under Ubuntu directly? should we agree on a semblance of a structure/format? ;)
<cyphermox> like, points I guess?
<mterry> cyphermox, looks like upstart user sessions have a template already -- bold header, free form paragraphs below
<mterry> cyphermox, indicators are under ubuntu I'd think yeah
<cyphermox> ok, so let's use that
<mterry> cyphermox, still feeling like reviewing some branches?  :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> shoot, I can review things and then actually finally go for lunch ;)
<Sweetshark> seb128: adding libreoffice to the wiki
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: I havent seen bdrung sponsor the new version yet. no blockers known to me though.
<bdrung> seb128, Sweetshark: i did the upload yesterday (with the one typo patch). it's in the queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=1
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> bdrung, great, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<jbicha> seb128: gnome's printer panel won't add a new printer without system-config-printer-gnome being installed? is it ok to have g-c-c depend on that?
<jbicha> it's bug 1163674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1163674 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Adding a printer crashes Gnome Control Center (System Settings)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163674
<seb128> jbicha, recommends I would say
<jbicha> ok, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: done (I hope)
<Sweetshark> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Talkyoo
<Sweetshark> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/QA/Meetings/2013/April_10
<seb128> Sweetshark, is there anything you wanted to point in those pages? out of "french \o/" and "skype sucks"? ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, you guys should just give up and use google hangouts ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: eek, that was meant for #libreoffice-qa. ignore me (this time! only!!1!)
<Sweetshark> seb128: actually people are using g+ to connect to the talkyoo conference call number and it seems to work well. I gotta try that next time, so people can hear me speaking over my terribly expansive condensator mic.
<seb128> hehe
<jbicha> seb128: for libnss-myhostname, do we need to have something in main depend on it or is recommends enough?
<seb128> jbicha, did you get the ffe/mir approved for it?
<seb128> jbicha, recommends is enough
<jbicha> yes
<thumper> kenvandine: how do I start friends? do I need to log in again, or restart
<thumper> ?
 * thumper waves at seb128
<thumper> seb128: still up?
<seb128> thumper, hey
<attente> desrt, larsu, there's a.. uh. band in our usual working spot
<tkamppeter> seb128, printing news added.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-11
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> bonjour pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
 * didrocks reboots
<jibel> good morning
 * xnox ponders if I ever wake up as early as pitti does....
<pitti> xnox: I was really late today :)
 * xnox has no chance
<xnox> pitti: well, german time is one hour ahead, but still....
<stgraber> xnox: unless you plan on waking up at 4am your time, you have no chance ;)
<didrocks> hey stgraber!
<stgraber> hey didrocks
<didrocks> stgraber: quick question ;)
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ust/+bug/1163358
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1163358 in ust (Ubuntu) "Missing liblttng-ust-ctl.so.0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<didrocks> I synced ust to get the fix from debian to reship the .so file we were missing
<didrocks> but lttng (in lttng-tools package) is looking for liblttng-ust-ctl.so.0 and not liblttng-ust-ctl.so.1
<didrocks> as it seems upstream broke the soname with the version we ship
<didrocks> stgraber: I tried a rebuild and it FTBFS, some missing API…
<didrocks> stgraber: I wonder if we shouldn't sync lttng-tools from debian, but I saw you did some ubuntu modification
<didrocks> so maybe you want to have a look first?
<xnox> stgraber: i'ts easier to stay up until 4am for me ;-)
<didrocks> (upstart job and so on…)
<xnox> stgraber: eh =) you are back on the other side of the ocean ;-)
<stgraber> didrocks: yeah, I'll take a quick look at lttng-tools. Technically it's one of those cases where I did the packaging in Ubuntu and it then got sync to Debian, so we shouldn't actually have a very large delta ;)
<stgraber> xnox: yep
<didrocks> stgraber: oh good news, thanks!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> xnox: the "right" side you mean, but all means ;-)
<stgraber> didrocks: oh, that's going to be fun... I didn't realise Jon had used the old source package name for the new lttng-tools... will make things a bit more complicated
<stgraber> (the upstream source is lttng-tools, our source is lttng-tools but Debian uses ltt-control as the source name)
<didrocks> stgraber: oh indeed, I didn't notice that debian PTS did the redirection :)
<stgraber> didrocks: so as far as I can tell, we don't have any actual delta between our lttng-tools and Debian's ltt-control. So I think it should be safe to sync
<stgraber> it's a rather big version bump though, but we already have the 2.1 version of the modules and ust, so it'd make sense to have that bump as the current stack is broken
<didrocks> stgraber: ok, so syncing and removing the old source?
<stgraber> yep
<didrocks> stgraber: yeah, as it's still broken, I think nobody can argue against bumping the version :)
<didrocks> stgraber: taking care of that? you can reuse the same bug report if you want :)
<stgraber> didrocks: yeah, I'll do that. I need to check whether I had ltt-control blacklisted when I landed lttng 2.0 and if so, unblacklist it
<didrocks> stgraber: excellent!
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> for unblacklisting
<didrocks> stgraber: I don't find it
<stgraber> yeah, apparently it's not on the blacklist, so I'm a bit confused as to why we didn't auto-import that source
<didrocks> yeah, there is only an Oneiric one…
<didrocks> the changelog on the debian side doesn't seem to have anything weird…
<stgraber> didrocks: updated the bug report to become an FFe for a sync+removal. I now just need to wait for the first Europe-based release team member to come online and we should be able to sort that one out
 * didrocks invokes Laney
<stgraber> (I could actually have asked you to update the report then do the approval myself, but oh well, we can probably wait an hour ;))
<didrocks> stgraber: yeah ;)
<didrocks> hum, my invocation magic is broken it seems
 * didrocks opens a bug ;)
<desrt> seb128: wow.  you wake up so late.
<desrt> good morning :)
<didrocks> desrt: he's quite early actually compared to other times :p
<didrocks> desrt: good morning! :)
<seb128> desrt, hey, had a good flight?
<desrt> pfft.  and he calls himself german
<seb128> well, I'm up for an hour
<didrocks> desrt: a shame, isn't it?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> ça va desrt
<desrt> seb128: it sucked a bit (united is cramped) but it was OK
<seb128> but I don't start IRC before being done with breakfast and emails
<desrt> jetlag is already gone though
<seb128> pitti, guten tag!
<stgraber> desrt: ah, also made the trip from Canada to somewhere in Europe this week? (I arrived in Switzerland on Tuesday)
<Laney> hello!
<seb128> Laney, good morning
<didrocks> hey Laney ;)
 * Laney runs
<didrocks> Laney: quick quick, stgraber wants to buy you a beer ;)
<didrocks> bug #1163358
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1163358 in ust (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Sync ltt-control and remove lttng-tools to fix broken lttng in 13.04" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163358
<Laney> so it says that the old one is broken, but not that anybody has tried the new one?!
<seb128> Laney, while we are at beers for the release team, I'm sure Sweetshark will pay you one if you let libreoffice in ;-)
<Laney> doing reviews shortly, no worries
<didrocks> stgraber: fixing your bug tasks btw ;)
<stgraber> didrocks: thanks
<stgraber> Laney: so the llttng stack is released as a set, with inter-dependencies, us having something that's over one major release behind clearly won't work and explain the current failure. If we sync from Debian, we'll get the exact same set of packages as Debian, which I assume will work.
<stgraber> Laney: if that fails too, I'll fix whatever the problem ends up being, but in any case, we want the new upstream version, so the sync will be the first step whether ti works or not
<Laney> Sure, I just don't know why we need to assume when we could verify beforehand
<Laney> even just to catch obvious fixable breakage without wasting one upload
<stgraber> fine, doing a copy-package to a PPA, one sec ;)
<Laney> :)
<stgraber> not copying to a native PPA though because then it really wouldn't buy us anything vs copying straight to the archive ;)
<stgraber> Laney: built fine on amd64, still waiting for i386
<Laney> cool; an upgrade/smoke test would be enough for me
<dpm> morning pitti. This cycle I've had virtually no time for translations, and I didn't keep up with the langpack schedule. I see there are some exports on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+language-packs so I assume you set them up while I was away (if so, thanks!). I'd like to update https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule - if it was you who set it up, what times did you choose for the exports on the Launchpad side?
<pitti> dpm: seb128, wgrant, and I coordinated that some weeks ago; the cronjobs on macquarie match now
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, pitti: it would be nice if you guys could document what was needed to get the langpack exports to start
<pitti> dpm: I think it's now Monday (precise), Wednesday (quantal), and Tue/Thu (raring) for the exports
<seb128> it took 3 days of pinging random people to get it done and I'm not sure how it was done at the end
<seb128> just that wgrant knew the magic
<dpm> pitti, excellent. seb128, ok, will do it now. Basically the process was that I update https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule and then I ping the Launchpad folks to update the cron job on their side. I'm more than happy to document that on that page, but I'm concerned that while the info will be there, it might not be too discoverable. Do you have any suggestions about where I could link that page to so that next time it's easier t
<dpm> o find out that info?
<seb128> dpm, I guess the issue was "finding who in the launchpad team knew what to dot"
<seb128> only wgrant knew and it took some days to get down to find that he was the one knowing
<seb128> the launchpad team shrinked over time...
<seb128> dpm, do we really need them? could we document what they exactly so next team we just need #is to run the command or whatever
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I know :/ We just really need someone with permissions to modify that cron job file pointed at the bottom of the wiki page. If someone at IS has got the permissions to update it (it's an internal LP branch, IIRC) and they can do it in a timely way, then I think that should be the way to go
<dpm> seb128, pitti, I think setting up the langpack exports should be part of the process of opening up a new distro, so that it's not a disconnected task. What do you guys think?
<seb128> +1
<pitti> dpm: that sounds good to me, yes
<dpm> pitti, seb128, ok, I'll talk to the LP guys to make sure that's included. pitti, I've blocked today to catch up on translations: what's the current status of the raring langpacks? I see that they are enabled in http://macquarie.canonical.com/~langpack/crontab - are they being published every Wednesday, or are we in freeze?
<pitti> dpm: we got an upload yesterday, and accepted it
<seb128> dpm, question for you, while you are around ... is that normal that https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/nautilus/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=all is all empty? should the .po imported from normal uploads show there?
<pitti> dpm: the idea is to keep them getting uploaded, and do a manual full export close to the release
<dpm> pitti, yeah, that sounds good. I've just approved a bunch of new gnome-{mahjongg,calculator,mines} templates that will need a full export to appear on the langpacks.
<dpm> seb128, let me have a look...
<seb128> dpm, I'm trying to figure out why https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/fr/869/+translate is not translated in launchpad where it's translated in the fr.po from the nautilus source we are uploading
<seb128> dpm, I've some other strings in nautilus that are in the same case
<dpm> let me investigate, that the imports queue is empty is weird indeed
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> dpm, build log is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136270806/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.nautilus_1%3A3.6.3-0ubuntu14_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<seb128> if that's useful
<dpm> yes, thanks
<seb128> "pkgstriptranslations: preparing translation tarball nautilus_3.6.3-0ubuntu14_i386_translations.tar.gz...dpkg-distaddfile: warning: File::FcntlLock not available; using flock which is not NFS-safe
<seb128> done"
<seb128> I guess the warning is harmless
<dpm> seb128, looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/nautilus tells me that the PO files are being imported from the vcs imports branch ("This source package is sharing translations with Nautilus main series. "). Do you if that imports branch is up to date?
 * dpm looks at https://translations.launchpad.net/nautilus/main
<seb128> dpm, I've no idea, let me check
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/nautilus/master-git
<seb128> dpm, shrug
<seb128> that's wrong
<seb128> we are not on GNOME 3.8
<seb128> but on 3.6
<seb128> tracking trunk is a recipe for fail there :-(
<seb128> is that common practice for GNOME sources?
<seb128> seems to be :-(
<dpm> seb128, I think the issue was that LP only allowed importing trunk from git, not individual branches. I'm not sure if that limitation is still there
<seb128> it is
<seb128> we did that to have translations directly imported from upstream git, right?
<dpm> yeah, so that they did not need to be imported through package uploads, and get sucked from the bzr imports instead
<seb128> k
<dpm> but if that does not work, I guess I'll need to disable it for nautilus and go back to package uploads for translation imports
<seb128> the assumption is less true since we stopped tracking GNOME
<seb128> dpm, that's going to be an issue for other components as well
<seb128> we are on 3.8 for none of GNOME
<dpm> bummer, more manual tracking :/
<seb128> it means that if any GNOME component changed strings in 3.6 to 3.8 we loose translations
<dpm> fortunately, it does not seem to be much of an issue yet. I don't see many untranslated strings on my desktop
<seb128> right, we got lucky
<seb128> dpm, can you change nautilus ... and then do you need a new upload to import the po files?
<dpm> seb128, let me check for how many templates we're tracking trunk first. We can disable message sharing for nautilus for a start. Do you have any nautilus upload queued up so that we can see if it imports the translations?
<dpm> so yeah, we were thinking the same :)
<seb128> dpm, I will do a nautilus upload, let me check what was pending for it
<seb128> can you change the setting meanwhile?
<seb128> dpm, thanks ;-)
<dpm> seb128, sure, I'll need 5 minutes, and I'll ping you when done
<dpm> seb128, ok, message sharing with nautilus trunk disabled. There doesn't seem to be too many gnome components we've got upstream sharing activated for, but I'll need some more time to look at the rest in more detail. For now, it should be good to go ahead with the nautilus upload so that we can see if the template and translations are imported in the queue
<seb128> dpm, ok, thanks
<Laney> I just ran out of disk space while trying to debdiff libreoffice
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> the curse of SSDs
<ogra_> just pick goffice next time :P
<Laney> probably don't need oneiric chroots any more
<seb128> pitti, btw, I think we can turn apport off for raring at this point
<pitti> seb128: errors.u.c. is enough, or no more interesting crashes?
<seb128> pitti, both, I think we got the "interesting" issues reported in launchpad and that we are not getting a lot of new/useful one, and e.u.c is good enough for most of the work
<pitti> seb128: let's ask foundations and server guys
<seb128> right; I should have asked on #ubuntu-devel (or release), sorry
 * Laney accepts libeoffice
<chrisccoulson> lol, http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/iranian-scientist-claims-to-have-invented-time-machine-that-can-predict-the-future-8568147.html
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<davmor2> seb128: Woohoo! RB, notifications, indicator all have album art after removing the .local/share/rhythmbox folder, now a quick reboot and see if they appear in the dash too
<davmor2> seb128: tantalisingly close, only the dash isn't displaying now, http://ubuntuone.com/6nkR0SFquDU4sSisvuO5h2
<davmor2> oh and nautilus
<davmor2> though that might be a removed feature maybe
<seb128> davmor2, hey, dunno about the dash, check with mhr3 maybe
<seb128> nautilus got a bug reported this morning
<davmor2> seb128: awesome.  It nice to see it in the notifications and rhythmbox at least :)
<davidcalle> seb128, davmor2, regarding the Rhythmbox Dash scope, album art will appear after Rbox updates its xml db file. Which happens... when closing it. This is AFAIK the only way to connect a track to its album art with Rbox.
<davmor2> davidcalle: That could be an issue then
<davidcalle> (the only way : when using Rbox XML db file as a source)
<davmor2> davidcalle: right I've just gone through all the albums and ensured their art displayed.  I've now close RB and am rebooting for the dash to cache the changes
<davmor2> Yay now I have album art in the dash woohoo
<davmor2> seb128: so it looks like RB db only gets the art when a track is played so the dash now has album art too :)
<seb128> davmor2, ok, that used to be this way
<marga> Hey all, I'm trying to add my own icons to a custom indicator.  This is supposedly possible by using the icon-theme-path property.  However, I only want to add 5 icons, not create a whole theme... I tried creating a theme that "Inherits" from another theme, but failed... Can anyone point me to some docs about this?
<seb128> marga, hey, can't you just ship your icons in /usr/share/custom_indicator/hicolors/... and add that dir to the icondirs?
<marga> probably, I'm just working blindly here, since the docs I've found up to now aren't very helpful.
<marga> What do you mean by "add that dir to the icondirs"?
<seb128> marga, https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkIconTheme.html#gtk-icon-theme-set-search-path
<marga> seb128, tnx
<marga> Seems to be working now, I'm not sure what I changed...
<marga> Anyway, I've noticed that under Unity, the icons are quite small, whereas under cinnamon the are too big... Is there any way I can control that?
<desrt> oh wow
<desrt> nss-myhostname is in main now?
<desrt> awesomeness
<seb128> is there really user changing their hostname?
 * seb128 never did that to a machine
<desrt> everyone i know names their laptop :)
<desrt> anyway... i just talked to lennart and he agreed to add a feature to nss-myhostname that will make it actually useful:
<desrt> resolving localhost <=> 127.0.0.1
<desrt> because now we can erase /etc/hosts
<stgraber> desrt: you mean localhost <=> ::1, 127.0.0.1 right?
<desrt> yes.  of course.
<stgraber> otherwise you're going to seriously break stuff on my laptop ;)
<desrt> every time we delete a file in /etc i get very happy
<mdeslaur> desrt: you are insane, you know that, right? :)
<seb128> desrt, hum, I named my laptop at installation, never felt the need to change the name after that
<stgraber> desrt: however if you want to kill /etc/hosts you'll need a bit more than localhost in nss-myhostname
<seb128> desrt, most people I know don't even know their machine has a name I think
<desrt> stgraber: what else?
<desrt> stgraber: note: i only want to kill /etc/hosts in the default install
<desrt> if people want to have their own /etc/hosts then we must still support this
<pitti> seb128: apart from "that f***ing machine which breaks so often"? :-)
<seb128> pitti, indeed ;-)
 * desrt has no problem with files being in /etc -- they should just not be there in the default install
<stgraber> desrt: there are a bunch of ipv6 aliases you're supposed to have though we haven't been terribly consistent in putting those in /etc/hosts (I can't remember which of ubiquity or d-i do, but I believe one of the two is missed up)
<stgraber> desrt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698437/
<pitti> desrt: so you think NSS should have some sane defaults that include /etc/hostname?
<desrt> pitti: yes.  absolutely.
<pitti> a laudable goal; it never really occurred to me why one needs to explicitly configure "localhost" to be ::1/127.0.0.1
<pitti> I figure a lot of things would break very badly if you change that
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> well
<desrt> you can change it to 127.anything
<pitti> on mine I even have *two* entries for ::1
<desrt> which is kinda neat
<desrt> using 127.0.0.2 as your hostname IP is probably the sanest thing to do on any kind of machine like a laptop
<desrt> or 127.0.1.1 or however various people like to do it
<stgraber> desrt: the stuff I copy-pasted is part of what netcfg writes when it creates /etc/hosts. I guess we have other things that create /etc/hosts and so causes the inconsistency...
<pitti> ubiquity configured it as "127.0.1.1donald" here
<desrt> ya
<desrt> this is totally sane
<stgraber> pitti: you're supposed to. localhost and ip6-localhost
<stgraber> not that I've seen the ip6-* stuff used all that much
<desrt> the other alternative is to update /etc/hosts every time you get a new dhcp lease...
<desrt> which is kinda insane
<desrt> although... nss-myhostname could probably do this
 * desrt bugs lennart some more
<stgraber> isn't it redhat that does the whole hostname+/etc/hosts update whenever you get a DHCP lease? I remember seeing some systems doing that and really disliked it
<stgraber> as in, why would I let the network admin rename my machine? :)
<desrt> stgraber: lennart says that if those things are supposed to be standardly available then he'll add them
<desrt> and also: nss-myhostname already takes a local IP address as the IP for the hostname
<desrt> and only uses 127.0.0.2 if nothing else is available
<desrt> so.... win!
<pitti> cyphermox: do you know an upstream compatible way (i. e. aside from adding to /e/n/i) to tell NM "don't touch this interface"?
<cyphermox> pitti: nah
<pitti> cyphermox: I was debugging why NM doesn't connect, and I think it's because NM shuts down the interface which has the AP
<cyphermox> someone brought this up in a bug before
<cyphermox> actually, YES!
<cyphermox> in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf:
<pitti> https://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/SystemSettings has "unmanaged-devices"
<pitti> ooh, wait
<pitti> --config=/path/to/config.file
<pitti> that's exactly what I need
<pitti> I don't want to change the actual file in /etc/
<stgraber> desrt (would ping jbicha but he's not around): can you point me to the FFe for libnss-myhostname? I just had a quick look and can find an MIR but not a matching FFe and that kind of last minute change definitely needs a FFe
<stgraber> seb128: ^ (are you aware of any FFe for libnss-myhostname?)
<stgraber> Laney: you too as you seem to like desktopy thing ;)
<seb128> stgraber, bug #1162478
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1162478 in libnss-myhostname (Ubuntu) "[FFe] [MIR] libnss-myhostname" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162478
<seb128> stgraber, see the title
<stgraber> seb128: damn, I saw the report and missed the [FFe] bit
<seb128> [FFe] [MIR]
<stgraber> seb128: right, so nobody approved it
<stgraber> seb128: I don't see a release team ack in there
<seb128> indeed
<stgraber> ok, I'll give it a release team nack then
<seb128> haha
<seb128> stgraber, you think it's risky?
<seb128> but I'm fine with that
<seb128> it's a bit late to introduce features
<stgraber> seb128: yes, adding a default nss module to the desktop install two weeks before release is risky
<stgraber> seb128: especially if it potentially messes with what IP additional services may end up listening on
<seb128> stgraber, ack, let me revert that upload (note that I'm not the one who did the upload)
<stgraber> (I'm not against myhostname but I want us to very carefully look at the impact before turning it on, and it's too late to do that now)
<seb128> e.g I'm fixing it but I don't take the blame :p
<stgraber> seb128: sure, I wanted to ping jbicha but he's not around. Can you make sure to close LP:#1162478 in the upload? I'll deal with it when it reaches the queue
<cyphermox> pitti: yeah, so you want the no-auto-default=<mac address>  line in your config file
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, what does that do? I used this now:
<pitti>             f.write('[main]\nplugins=keyfile\n[keyfile]\nunmanaged-devices=mac:%s\n' % self.mac_ap)
<cyphermox> well, that would work too
<Nafallo> Laney: got the card. now the kernel is in my way... the crystalhd driver only registrers with the older hardware. probably just a one-liner to fix...
<Nafallo> one-liner and figure out how to build that kernel driver without having to build 15 kernels on my netbook :-P
<cyphermox> pitti: the other one is to avoid creating default automatic connections; you could use * to avoid NM enabling any new connected devices
<pitti> cyphermox: it doesn't really say in the log, but it seems to work; at least it connects
<cyphermox> great
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, is that for connections or devices?
<cyphermox> I think it only really says it when you start NM
<cyphermox> no-auto-default is for devices, to not automatically make a DHCP connection for the device when it's detected
<pitti> cyphermox: I did notice that my test still fails because it now immediately gets an active connection, even before I call self.nmclient.add_and_activate_connection()
<cyphermox> unmanaged-devices will go one step further and avoid the device showing up, I think
<pitti> cyphermox: i. e. it seems to immediately auto-connect to the AP
<cyphermox> ok
<pitti> cyphermox: I thought it would only do that for SSIDs it already saw before?
<cyphermox> wifi should never be autoconnecting though, unless you already set up a connection for that AP before
<pitti> cyphermox: right, that just made me wonder
<cyphermox> it *has* to know the SSID already, with a connection file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<pitti> right, but it doesn't
<pitti> I explicitly remove them all in tearDown()
<pitti> well, I'll have a closer look
<pitti> hm, and it still logs stuff about the AP wlan interface, but it seems it ignores it enough to not interfere with hostapd
<pitti> cyphermox: or perhaps I misunderstand the concept of NMActiveConnection
<pitti> cyphermox: it seems I get one even if it didn't actually connect to that wifi yet?
<cyphermox> it's impossible, there has to be a prior connection from somewhere
<pitti> $ ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<cyphermox> wifi *cannot* come up by itself
<pitti> $
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> cyphermox: oh, it does'nt
<cyphermox> I believe you, just there has to be something else
<pitti> cyphermox: but it creates an NMActiveConnection object and returns that in get_active_connections(
<pitti> after setting up that conn, I get a second object there
<desrt> stgraber: can you get me an RFC reference for those ip6- names?
<pitti> which makes me believe the first one might be a "never connected" placeholder?
 * pitti looks for some textual dump method
<desrt> when i google those names i mostly find people having pasted their /etc/hosts file from ubuntu :)
<cyphermox> pitti: I don't know
<stgraber> desrt: let me see if I can find some reference in the netcfg git
<pitti> cyphermox: indeed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698574/
<pitti> cyphermox: "adding" means add_and_activate_connection()
<Sweetshark> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1085169 <- could you forward this one to the appindicator guys, as it seems to be a regression against quantal on their part?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085169 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Menus Stop Working even with libreoffice>=1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 and indicator-appmenu>=12.10.3-0ubuntu2.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> pitti: ok
<pitti> cyphermox: so the dummy one has nm_active_connection_get_specific_object () == NULL
<cyphermox> pitti: sorry, I don't really understand what's going on there, and I'm very busy with hud atm
<pitti> cyphermox: ok, sorry
<pitti> I wish I could reach dcbw, he hasn't been on IRC for days and hasn't answered my mail
<Sweetshark> didrocks: whops wrong bug
<stgraber> desrt: tracked down the commit to http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=d-i/netcfg.git;a=commitdiff;h=457c418d576957e6f2ba5f87612986455b18cf93
<Sweetshark> didrocks: I was talking about this one: bug 1153350
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153350 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice4 Global Menu Items Do Not Highlight on Mouse Hover" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153350
<didrocks> cyphermox: mind poking the indicators team about it? ^
<desrt> stgraber: looks pretty arbitrary
<desrt> stgraber: what's your opinion on localhost <=> ::1
<desrt> having ip6-localhost for ::1 seems very stupid imho
<desrt> fwiw, fedora does something equally stupid and calls it localhost6
<desrt> lol
<desrt> they actually have localhost6.localdomain6
<desrt> you know, just to be extra-sure
<pitti> cyphermox: just one thing, could I ask you to add ubuntu-core-dev to ~network-manager?
<stgraber> desrt: localhost should always resolve to ::1 and 127.0.0.1. ip6-* should just be there as a convenience, I'm not sure anything actually relies on that but I'm still digging for the exact history
<stgraber> desrt: it was added to ifupdown to match a much older change in netbase so I'm trying to track down the reason for the netbase one ;)
<desrt> so on my ubuntu machine now, localhost doesn't give ::1
<desrt> i have to ask for ip6-localhost for that
<ogra_> does v6 allow similar aliasing as we do with 127.0.1.1 ?
<desrt> ogra_: no.  it doesn't.
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ is v6 ignorant up to now
<desrt> you can't do ::2 for example
<desrt> that's why nss-myhostname tries very hard _not_ to hand out a loopback address for the local hostname
<pitti> ogra_: Telekom has handed out IPv6 addresses for quite a while now :)
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> pitti, they broke landlines on the way I've been told :p
<seb128> pitti, got yours fixed btw? ;-)
<ogra_> pitti, i know ... but i plan to move on from my 2M SDSL soon :) so i wont bother to set anything up just now ;)
<pitti> seb128: yeah, by completely resetting the router
<pitti> seb128: the technician gave up as well, he couldn't find any error on his side
<pitti> seb128: so, strange sw hiccup in the router
<seb128> good old times when those machines were only wired logic
 * ogra_ still uses an ubuntu router :) i usually insist to only get a modem 
<pitti> yeah, there's an infinite combination of setting up telephony (redirecting, etc.) on their web UI, IP telephony and device assignment in the router, spreading these out over classic analog, ISDN (S0 bus), SIP, and wifi, and configuring your numbers in the actual handset
<pitti> first world problems :)
<ogra_> oh, right, i also dont have a landline ... only network
<stgraber> desrt: oh, interesting, so I guess it's my DNS server that's making "getent hosts localhost" return ::1 then...
<pitti> stgraber: FWIW, I get "127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost" from that
<pitti> stgraber: my /etc/hosts/ doesn't map ::1 to localhost
<pitti> should it?
<ogra_> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<ogra_> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698637/
<ogra_> you should have that in /etc/hosts
<pitti> I do
<pitti> but ip6-localhost != localhost
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> ask debian :)
<ogra_> i think that one is just inherited
<seb128> davmor2, ok, fixed totem uploaded for the nautilus thumbnail issue
<davmor2> seb128: Cool I'm just filing some bugs currently, after I finish that I'll see if it has landed and try it out
<stgraber> pitti: right, so it's probably my dns server returning the ::1 then
<ubuntu631> hello all! can you help me?
<ubuntu631> after wubi extracted all info on hard disk it reboot computer but after reload and choosing "ubuntu" it stuck
<ubuntu631> after one more reload it loads grub . and nothing happens
<seb128> ubuntu631, hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<cyphermox> pitti: yeah, doing now
<cyphermox> pitti: done
<pitti> cyphermox: splendid, thanks
<cyphermox> yeah, that's going to make some of the work easier
<attente> ricotz, hey
<attente> for the vala-0.18 packaging, i can't seem to get it to regenerate the gio-2.0.vapi properly from the corresponding gir which is in /usr/share/gir-1.0
<attente> is there something special that needs to be done?
<ricotz> attente, hi, you can't just simply generate it from the gir
<ricotz> there are a lot of fixing (metadata) needed for it
<ricotz> i would recommend to use vala 0.20.x if you need an up2date gio binding
<attente> if i simply replace the vapi though, won't i get uncommitted source errors when packaging?
<ricotz> attente, what are you trying to do?
<ricotz> the bindings are not built in vala build process, there are generated upstream occasionally
<attente> i'm trying to update /usr/share/vala-0.18/vapi/gio-2.0.vapi to add definitions from /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gio-2.0.gir which is provided by libgirepository1.0-dev
<attente> ricotz, so is the correct thing to do to add a debian/patches patch for this?
<ricotz> attente, kind of, yes
<ricotz> but vala 0.20 is the matching version for glib 2.36
<attente> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> vala 0.20.1 is in raring NEW btw
<seb128> just need an archive admin to review it
<ricotz> seb128, good, this is better way to get up2date bindings ;)
<ricotz> attente, ^
<pitti> cyphermox: FYI, I solved the mystery -- that ActiveConnection object was for eth0 (which kvm sets up)
<ricotz> seb128, hi, is the valencia gedit plugin working for you?
<seb128> ricotz, not sure, I don't do lot of vala and don't know how the plugin is supposed to work
<seb128> ricotz, I tried before upload with shotwell, I opened a source, selected a method, pressed f12 and it did display a progress bar and opened a tab where the method was defined
<seb128> that's the only basic testing I did
<ricotz> seb128, ok, i gave it a try and it fails to load in gedit 3.8
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<seb128> ah
<seb128> works in 3.6
<seb128> nautilus 3.8 seems to be really unstable btw
<seb128> e.u.c has quite some issues from 3.7~raring and 3.8~raring
<seb128> lot of entries compared to 3.6 from the distro (especially that there are probably less users of the ppa than users from the stock distro)
<ricotz> i see, nautilus works fine afaics
<seb128> errors.ubuntu.com tells us it doesn't
<ricotz> ok ;)
<seb128> or at least from a statistical view
<seb128> the bug rate is much higher than it was in 3.4 and 3.6
<ricotz> i am more having hard time with the kernel, than with gnome
<seb128> dpm, did the nautilus import work?
<seb128> dpm, oh, they are in the queue as "Needs Review"
<seb128> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/nautilus/+imports
<seb128> dpm, is there any action needed? or just waiting?
<dpm> seb128, ah, cool. In that case, we should just wait and they should get imported. If they haven't by tomorrow morning, I'll look into it, but they should import automatically
<seb128> dpm, ok, thanks
<dpm> I've approved it just in case, so that should make double sure it gets imported :)
<dpm> mhall119, didrocks, you were asking about it yesterday, I think: the SDK API docs are now up-to-date as of today's trunk: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<didrocks> dpm: excellent news! thanks
<didrocks> dpm: can you close the bug, please?
<dpm> didrocks, I don't recall the bug. Was it against ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
 * dpm looks for it
<mhall119> thanks dpm
<dpm> didrocks, ah, I think you meant the bug against the tutorial, that's still wip
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, it's the tutorial
<cyphermox> seb128: uploading evo now.
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> going to get lunch now, bbl
<jcastro> robru: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279971/how-to-add-support-for-new-services-to-friends
<jcastro> man dude, that is an _excellent_ example of being awesome.
<robru> jcastro, thanks ;-)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Sweetshark> larsu, tedg: are you aware of bug 1153350? as this happens with LO4 on Raring, but not on Quantal with the same version it seems like an appmenu release-regression ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153350 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice4 Global Menu Items Do Not Highlight on Mouse Hover" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153350
<tedg> Sweetshark, We were talking about it.  attente said he couldn't reproduce it.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ... ^W what tedg said
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you reproduce it?
<seb128> works fine here
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm, I can reproduce it (but I dont use the default theme) ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, do you use the default desktop environment? ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: for testing unity? uhm, yeah ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, and you get the bug there too? :p
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, also switching back from radience to ambience -- still seeing the issue.
<Sweetshark> seb128: I have to admit though, that I use a LO version from the PPA right now (or a selfbuild one), but there are comment from people using the plain vanilla version seeing it too.
<Sweetshark> checking with the guest session: see the bug there too (just to check if I broke my profile somehow)
<Sweetshark> s/plain vanilla/13.04-beta/
<Sweetshark> of course, if you do cant reproduce the issue, this might be a heisenbug (fun!) and the conclusion from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1153350/comments/10 would be premature :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153350 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice4 Global Menu Items Do Not Highlight on Mouse Hover" [High,Confirmed]
<Sweetshark> (in case it matters: all on amd64)
 * Sweetshark checks on a virgin VM installed from raring daily
<Sweetshark> tedg, seb128: I just installed fresh VM from the amd64 daily (plus updates) and can reproduce it there -- no orange highlight in LO menus ...
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-12
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<sarnold> pitti: good morning :) it seems early even for you :)
<pitti> yeah, seems I'm getting back to my summer rhythm
<pitti> couldn't sleep any more after my wife got up
<sarnold> hehe, I'm also getting up earlier these days, but 8:15 or something... :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<jibel> salut didrocks ! ça va bien et toi ?
<didrocks> ça va ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers, happy friday ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128!
<pitti> RAOF: oh, happy birthday!
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<seb128> RAOF, happy birthday!
<didrocks> salut seb128! bon vendredi :)
<pitti> ça va bien! Je me levé à 5:30 à nouveau -- c'est printemps!
<seb128> didrocks, lut, à toi aussi !
<didrocks> pitti: et tu fais tourner une kvm à 6h30!
<seb128> pitti, il fait pas encore jour à 5:30, c'est top tôt !
<pitti> didrocks: oui :)
<pitti> seb128: ("trop tôt"?)
<seb128> pitti, too early
<seb128> ups
<seb128> yes, forgot the r
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oui, je ne pouvais plus dormier
<seb128> I blame my keyboard, and not enough coffee yet to press correctly the keys all the way down :p
<pitti> I learned about the magic of IPv6 autoconfiguration this morning
<pitti> it's scary and awesome at the same time :)
 * seb128 is staying away from IPv6 so far
<pitti> I'm writing automatic tests for our networking stack, so I need to learn about these
<seb128> they announced the world was out of IPv4 addresses and that we would be forced into IPv6 last year
<pitti> so far I was just happily using it on the client side (my ISP has handed out IPv6 addresses for some time now)
<seb128> but nothing since
<seb128> wonder what happened to that
<pitti> well, the IANA ran out of blocks to hand out to the ISPs
<pitti> they now have to make do with what they have, AFAIUI
<pitti> but if even a slow giant like the German Telekom can do it, I'm hopeful that we'll get it to consumers at last :)
<seb128> let's see ;-)
<xnox> my ISP's router drops IPv6 autoconfigurations on the network, and my other router is yet to be flashed with OpenWRT. The UK's government agency to push IPv6 has been dissolved....
<pitti> quite nice to see "traceroute6 www.heise.de" working all the way through on ipv6
<seb128> pitti, is there any special to do from an user perspective to configure ipv6 for use?
 * seb128 has nfc
<pitti> seb128: no, it Just Works
<pitti> your router sends out the IPv6 prefix to use, NM picks that up, and assigns ipv6 addresses to your interface
<seb128> $ traceroute6 www.google.fr
<seb128> traceroute: unknown host www.google.fr
<seb128> hum
<pitti> works here
<RAOF> Likewise.
<pitti> presumably because you don't have an ipv6 end point
<RAOF> pitti, seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> my nm-applet -> connection infos have an empty IPv6 section
<pitti> seb128: yeah, your ISP needs to give you an official address (and of course actually route IPv6 packets)
<pitti> $ host www.google.fr
<pitti> www.google.fr has address 173.194.69.94
<pitti> www.google.fr has IPv6 address 2a00:1450:4008:c01::5e
<pitti> but at least that ought to work for you?
<seb128> $ host www.google.fr
<seb128> www.google.fr has address 74.125.132.94
<seb128> Host www.google.fr.home not found: 4(NOTIMP)
<seb128> $
<pitti> I guess the second one is a "search" option from your router in /etc/resolv.conf
<pitti> RAOF: you've got IPv6, too?
<RAOF> pitti: Yup.
<pitti> RAOF: can you actually do "ping6 2003:62:4f03:b101:224:d7ff:fe20:b470" ?
<pitti> I figure my router's firewall will block it
<RAOF> Seems likely; I'm not getting a timely ACK.
<pitti> RAOF: but you could try "ssh martin@2003:62:4f03:b101:224:d7ff:fe20:b470"
<pitti> (no, I won't give you the password)
<RAOF> You have password access enabled on your internet-visible ssh-server?
<pitti> yeah, I sometimes need that
<didrocks> RAOF: the password is "pitt" I'm sure! :-)
 * pitti took the super-s3kr1t combination from Spaceballs
<didrocks> ;)
<RAOF> Looks like ssh is also going to timeout.
<pitti> hm, that's odd
<seb128> pitti, the internet says Orange will do IPv6 by end of this year/early next year
<pitti> I can ssh in from outside with "ssh martinpitt.no-ip.org"
<didrocks> bah, free is still better than Orange on that one
<didrocks> but I guess it's descent google connexion or ipv6 ;)
<pitti> seb128: heh, Telekom had said that for some 3 years
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> well I'm happy enough with my IPv4 still
<pitti> it's like state debt, the longer they procrastinate, the harder it will get
 * didrocks never flipped the switch on his router
<seb128> pitti, Orange is not "waiting", but they are replacing equipement by new one which is IPv6 ready on the way and don't want to officially propose it until they feel like they are ready and have the infrastructure in place
<pitti> didrocks: oh, your's has a switch? mine doesn't
<seb128> pitti, from what they say at least ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: well, it's on the internet configuration, I can opt in for ipv6
<pitti> seb128: yeah, understandable; it was just a joke
<seb128> chrisccoulson, chriiisssssss
<RAOF> > host martinpitt.no-ip.org
<RAOF> martinpitt.no-ip.org has address 217.85.217.17
<RAOF> pitti: I *can* access that IPv4 address :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey ;-)
<pitti> RAOF: ok, so my router correctly forwards that, but not for IPv6
<hyperair> port forwarding doesn't work for ipv6.
<pitti> I don't have a remote IPv6 capable host to log into
<pitti> my server is still ip4 only
<RAOF> pitti: Are you able to ping 2001:44b8:5114:b100:f24d:a2ff:fe5f:738f ?
<pitti> hyperair: well, it wouldn't need to "forward", it just should let the packets through
<hyperair> pitti: yeah well, it should.
<hyperair> pitti: are you sure you've got ipv6 connectivity there?
<pitti> RAOF: "Destination unreachable: Administratively prohibited"
<pitti> hyperair: as much as I can talk to ipv6 only sites, IPs, etc.
<RAOF> Looks like my router might also block IPv6 ingress.
<didrocks> seb128: http://www.free.fr/adsl/pages/internet/connexion/adresse-ip-en-protocole-ipv6.html FYI. But as my server is at home, I don't want to dive into changing the dns for it and so on…
<hyperair> pitti: so no inbound connections.
<hyperair> odd.
<pitti> RAOF: I guess ISPs are still conservative there, which is probably a good idea for the majority of users :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, makes sense ;-)
<hyperair> but how do you force the router to open up?
<RAOF> Yeah, given everyone's used to having a NATish firewall by default.
<hyperair> i thought ipv6 mitigated the issue by having link local addresses?
<RAOF> Oh, I've got a link-local address *too*
<hyperair> v4 or v6?
<RAOF> This laptop currently has 6 different IPv6 addresses, two of which are link-local.
<hyperair> wow.
<hyperair> how did that happen?
<RAOF> eth0 and wlan0 both have link local addresses.
<pitti> hyperair: I just looked through the router config, and don't see a static opening of ports; it appears my router's web UI is too dumbed down for that
<hyperair> oh.
<sarnold> also localhost..
<hyperair> i thuoght it was on one interface.
<hyperair> pitti: ssh in and see?
<pitti> hyperair: no ssh :)
<RAOF> No; I've got three IPv6 addresses per interface :)
<hyperair> crap.
<hyperair> it sucks to not be able to poke around the internals of the router to see what's messed up inside.
<pitti> RAOF: you sohuld have a link-local address (fe80::MAC), presumably a static prefix::MAC, and hopefully a prefix::RANDOM address
<pitti> RAOF: (the latter is for privacy, i. e. to not expose your MAC and become trackable)
<hyperair> actually there's an ff:fe padded in the middle of the mac address
<RAOF> Indeed I have each of those three.
<pitti> hyperair: yep, that's normal; the first byte is also changed (2's complement)
<hyperair> yeah
<pitti> it inflates the 48 bit MAC to 64 bits
 * hyperair nods
 * pitti goes to turn his newly acquired knowledge into test cases
<hyperair> heh
<Laney> hallo!
<seb128> Laney, good morning, happy friday!
<Laney> ooh yes, it is friday isn't it? :D
<Laney> pitti: to be clear, logind still works via the upstart job after your systemd upload?
<pitti> Laney: yes
<Laney> cool
<pitti> Laney: this only prevents automatic restart after it crashed or you killed it
<pitti> Laney: as I wrote in the changelog, I'll put back the .service once we actually move to logind by default
<pitti> but right now it's just running needlessly and causes spam in dmesg
<pitti> (it can't write to /run/systemd/, as that hasn't been set up)
<Laney> yeah I get that part - just wanted to double check that you can still use it if you want to
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm good, how are you
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not bad thanks. it's friday :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I just got firefox 21 and it broke my unity menus
<seb128> known issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's coming back
<seb128> will teach me to opt in for the ppa I guess :/
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> seb128, use nightly builds. it works there ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> so the ppa is like debian testing
<seb128> it's not old enough to be stable
<seb128> and it's not new enough to get bugs fixed
<seb128> :p
 * seb128 disable ppa
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the issue is that i'm still waiting for confirmation that we can ship this huge patch for the menu ;)
<chrisccoulson> which i suspect will happen in the next week
<seb128> that's a backport of what is in upstream trunk, right?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's not in there yet. it hasn't been reviewed
<seb128> ah ok
<chrisccoulson> it's in bugzilla
<seb128> how come it's in the nightly then? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the nightly isn't called "Firefox". i can do pretty much what i like with it ;)
<seb128> I see ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what architecture are you using?
<seb128> i386
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i could probably build one for you with it enabled ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't bother, it's not the end of the world ;-)
<seb128> it just clutters my tabs bar since it puts the menu back here
<seb128> but otherwise I almost never use menus anyway :p
<seb128> could somebody on amd64 do some testing for me?
<seb128> - dget http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/gstreamer-fluendo-plugins-partner_0.10.21-1.dsc
<didrocks> amd64? who's using that!
<didrocks> seb128: doing
<seb128> - build id locally
<seb128> it
<seb128> - install gstreamer1.0*deb
<seb128> bonus point if you uninstall universe codecs
<seb128> try playing a mp3, confirms it doesn't work
<seb128> then confirms it work with that binary
<seb128> using totem for example
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: mp3 is in -ugly?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> in universe
<didrocks> ok, while pbuilding, removing the mp3 support
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> I still have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed
<didrocks> in addition to 1.0
<didrocks> I think the package should have been marker as installed manually
<didrocks> oh ubuntu-restricted-addons still recommends it
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I removed both -ugly
<didrocks> and I still have mp3 support in totem
<didrocks> ok, I have the fluendo codec already installed (not sure when…)
<didrocks> no, it wasn't taking this 0.10 one…
<Laney> I think -bad lets you play mp3s - remove that one
<didrocks> Laney: indeed!
<didrocks> seb128: working :)
<didrocks> seb128: I have the "block after 1s if opening totem with the file name as a parameter" though
<seb128> \o/
<didrocks> (that you discussed yesterday
<didrocks> but then, in file -> choosing back the file
<didrocks> it's working
<seb128> didrocks, gsettings reset org.gnome.totem show-visualizations
<seb128> the issue is when visualization is turned on
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> works now
<didrocks> hum, we should disable the option then? :p
<didrocks> or ignore it at startup?
<seb128> didrocks, it's off by default
<seb128> didrocks, and I still hope to fix the bug to get it working rather than disabling it ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, I upstreamer a clutter-gst bug with the warnings yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: ah, excellent!
<seb128> didrocks, oh, also: - it happens only for songs, - the default handler for songs is rhythmbox (which doesn't have the issue)
<seb128> so it practice it shouldn't be hit too often, but it would still be better to fix it
<didrocks> seb128: fine enough, I know I'm just an old media-player guy using Totem for music ;)
<seb128> didrocks, btw I can't believe we almost shipped with totem having the most important menu items missing, I crossed the bug in launchpad about that by luck yesterday
<seb128> like open and preferences were missing
<seb128> open location as weel
<seb128> (mix of new shell menu and old gtkmenus, indicator-appmenu doesn't support that and just display one of the 2 menus)
<didrocks> seb128: urgh, indeed…
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, clearly shows we need automated tests ;)
<seb128> dpm, hey
<chrisccoulson> bah, epic fail
<chrisccoulson> i get to the end of a firefox build for seb128 before realizing that i didn't actually make the change i intended to ;)
<dpm> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol, thanks anyway ;-)
<seb128> dpm, can you get a new template in launchpad translations for us?
<dpm> seb128, if you give me more details, I can see what I can do (happy to, but depending on the template, LP is a bit picky)
<seb128> dpm, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/unity-lens-friends.pot for https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/unity-lens-friends
<seb128> dpm, we don't get those because the daily builds are not done in the archive and the template imports is not done then (known issue, we will fix it and workarounded for the other ones by uploading updated templates by hand)
<seb128> dpm, I can update template but it seems I don't have permissions to approve a new template
<chrisccoulson> gotta love the kernel team bot: bug 1168301
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1168301 in linux (Ubuntu) "[System manufacturer P5K] suspend/resume failure" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1168301
<dpm> seb128, ah, if it's only approval, I can certainly do it easily. Let me have a look
<seb128> dpm, upload/approval
<seb128> dpm, last time I did that for a new one, you were on holidays and I had to chase launchpad guys over 3 channels to get somebody to approve it for me :p
<Laney> sounds like we need more people in ubuntu who can do it
<seb128> yes
<dpm> seb128, hm, unfortunately I can't do it. That's what I meant by LP being picky: I cannot create new templates. They need to be created by an upload the first time around
<davmor2> seb128: nautilus now shows artwork except for the one that I had already viewed so I'm guessing that one is cached somewhere :)
<dpm> afterwards I (or the maintainer) can upload manually, but the initial template needs to be created by an upload
<seb128> davmor2, yeah, touch the files to update the timestamp
<seb128> dpm, I see, thanks
<dpm> seb128, Laney, anyone in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators can approve templates, happy to get more interested people in :)
<seb128> didrocks, ^ see what dpm says, we need a manual upload of unity-lens-friends, is that ok?
<didrocks> seb128: perfect for me, thanks for tracking that!
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-) doing it
<Laney> dpm: sure, happy to be added if you can give me a tutorial when I first need to use the powers
<davmor2> seb128: Yay! :)
<dpm> Laney, excellent \o/
<dpm> Laney, we've got the documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTranslationsCoordinators - and in particular, to approve templates -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTranslationsCoordinators/Actions/ImportQueueManagement I'm happy to chat on IRC or on a hangout to explain how to approve templates
<zzecool> With the latest update on 13.04  and compiz 7.0.0  my top Unity panel is now using active blur . i use to have it full transparency and now instead im getting blur.
<zzecool> Is this normal behavior ?
<seb128> dpm,  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/unity-lens-friends/+imports can you approve it?
<seb128> hum, versions still not updating
<seb128> let's run another debug run while doing exercice
<seb128> back in ~1h
<pitti> cyphermox: what is the difference between NM's ubuntu and ubuntu.raring branches? They are almost identical
<pitti> cyphermox: I'm committing my new tests to the ubuntu branch for now (this sounds like that's the packaging trunk)
<cyphermox> raring is the actual branch for raring
<cyphermox> in the ubuntu branch I started preparing stuff for S
<dpm> seb128, done
<davmor2> seb128: meh, I thought it had been fixed but apparently not, if RB is closed and not running and you select a track from the dash, or hit play etc on the indicator, at best all that happens is RB opens.  It used to be that RB opens and a track starts to play
<davmor2> seb128: I'm pretty sure I filed a bug for that ages ago
<davmor2> seb128: however once RB is open everything works as expected
<desrt> larsu: g_remote_action_group_add_platform_hook()
<larsu> desrt: not 'push'?
<desrt> kinda implies that you will pop it at some point
<desrt> and/or that the old one will stop being in effect until you do so
<larsu> makes sense
<larsu> desrt: but it should be add_hooks, right? (it sets before_emit, after_emit, and add_platform_data)
<larsu> or do you prefer three separate functions?
<desrt> i wonder
<desrt> definitely one install-hook function
<larsu> ya, that's what I thought
<larsu> but how do you remove a hook?
<larsu> never?
<desrt> i consider that it's sort of weird to be doing this for the add_platform_data() thing in apps
<desrt> but also very cool
<desrt> apps don't generally invoke actions on other things
<desrt> but...
<desrt> when they do, it would be cool if they're being done properly
<desrt> larsu: we don't remove hooks until we get gtk_deinit()
<larsu> desrt: but if we allow multiple hooks, how do you remove your hooks? Pass the functions again?
<desrt> we don't remove hooks
<desrt> [hint: gtk_deinit() does not exist]
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> davmor2, will need to check that, seems a rb issue
<davmor2> seb128: I'm assuming so to possible api change maybe?
<seb128> what api?
<seb128> rather a normal bug in the api, there was quite some change with the port to gstreamer1
<davmor2> seb128: ah right with you
<attente> ricotz, is there a branch for vala-0.20 somewhere?
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know if there will be an indicator landing today?
 * Laney is wondering why libappindicator hasn't daily landed yet
<didrocks> Laney: manual packaging changes
<didrocks> Laney: so manual publication
<Laney> ah
<Laney> can cyphermox unblock that? ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, there is a procedure
<didrocks> looking at the packaging change
<didrocks> and publishing manually (it's a command)
<didrocks> Laney: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Raring/ FYI
<didrocks> click on indicators
<didrocks> then publish
<didrocks> and look at the artefacts
<didrocks> the xml states why the publish is not automated: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Raring/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-raring-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/publisher.xml
<seb128> Laney, "can cyphermox unblock", is what my ping was about ;-)
<Laney> ah
<cyphermox> yes yes
<Laney> bit too coded for me :P
<Laney> aha, I see it - thanks didrocks!
<didrocks> Laney: we don't want basically people without upload rights to be able to transitively making packaging changes
<didrocks> Laney: as the packaging is in upstream repo
<didrocks> so this would give "upload rights" in some way
<Laney> yeah, and not only uploaders can approve
<didrocks> hence this blocker, done on purpose :)
<didrocks> right
<cyphermox> indicators published
<Laney> w00t
<Laney> \o\ \o/ /o/
<cyphermox> so that's libappindicator and indicator-sound
<didrocks> Laney: better than you approve it quickly in unapproved now! :p
 * didrocks waves good bye. Have a good week-end everyone!
<seb128> didrocks, have fun, see you monday ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-07
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-desktop recommends gcc - GNU C compiler   - It does?
<CarlFK> why not build-essential, and really, why is it recommended at all?
<TheMuso> CarlFK: I believe gcc is there and not build-essential because there are some dkms drivers included on the images, and sed drives need to be able to be built for the user, should such dkms drivers be required.
<CarlFK> TheMuso: ah, got it.  thanks
<beidl> Hey! Is someone from the unity7 team here who could lend me a hand? I've got problems testing my patch.
<larsu> beidl: you might have more luck in #ubuntu-unity
<larsu> (though I think unity hackers hang out here as well)
<beidl> larsu: alright, makes sense. thank you
<Laney> morning
<larsu> hi Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> &larsu
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> how are you?
<Laney> greetings larsu et seb128
<Laney> Ready to sponsor those patches so hard
<larsu> seb128: you can't take a pointer to me!
<seb128> larsu, lol
<Laney> I'm good ;-)
<Laney> how are you? good weekends?
<seb128> I'm good as well, thanks
<seb128> yeah, mostly relaxing (and played some tennis)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> a brief climb but other than that mainly played games
<Laney> got to "100%" on infamous
<Laney> games are short these days ...
<larsu> Laney: play 2048!
<seb128> we should have that installed by default on the phone ;-)
 * seb128 wasted quite some hours on it
<Laney> still haven't ever ascended in nethack :-)
<Laney> larsu: oh yeah, I read about you playing that in hadess' blog post :P
<larsu> Laney: we were all playing it that one day and found out that you can get pretty far without thinking
<larsu> e.g., always alternate left/up keys
<larsu> when nothing moves, take a right
<Laney> yeah
<larsu> I got a better score doing that than playing manualy
<seb128> right, but the "take a right" is where you flip a coin to loose the game
<Laney> I didn't manage to execute the strategy properly yet
<Laney> what the AIs do
<seb128> I won twice only
<seb128> what do they do?
 * larsu never won
<Laney> try and keep the biggest piece in a corner
<Laney> and then go descending away from it
<seb128> oh, that's basic logic :p
<Laney> yes, but they manage to win doing it
<larsu> Laney: this is what the strategy I just said does
<larsu> more or less
<seb128> if you have an high number not in a corner you get a low number in the corner which becomes a dead spot
<Laney> whereas I have to make a move that makes you lose
<seb128> right, you need to plan your moves with the goal of always keeping available moves
<seb128> so you don't have to take the right step larsu described
<seb128> one other strategy is to block the high number by a full line
<seb128> so you can go the other direction without getting it out of the corner
<larsu> ah, that's interesting
 * larsu tries to resist the urge to open that page
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> hum, I wonder why launchpad and bugzilla logged me out over the w.e
 * seb128 logs back in
<Laney> http://stackoverflow.com/a/22389702
<Laney> that first picture shows it
<larsu> interesting
<seb128> yeah, http://i.stack.imgur.com/x69jZ.png shows why you don't want to get the big tile out of the corner ;-)
<larsu> ha, there's a 4096 in there
<Laney> hax!
<larsu> win-win!
<seb128> yeah, I didn't managed to do that yet ;-)
<larsu> just use minmax with alpha-beta-pruning!
<larsu> (and a lot of tries ...)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.trusty-lp1164252/+merge/200459
<Laney> The argument is that sunpinyin is pulled in by l-s
<Laney> doesn't that require access to the archive?
<Laney> also how early is that run?
<Laney> (see linked bug)
<seb128> those seem like questions for mvo or pitti?
<Laney> I think you would want it even in the live environment
<seb128> it seems a bit late in the cycle for seed changes
<seb128> but yeah, l-s require internet access
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney!
<Laney> oh hello ;-)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Saw your comment on the IM MP. Did not understand.
<Laney> Does it mean that sunpinyin is not installed until l-s pulls in pkg_depends?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yes (or the installer via check-language-support).
<Laney> What's the user experience before that happens?
<Laney> (what happens if you're offline and so the package can't be fetched?)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Aha... Then what about all other languages but Chinese requring input methods?
<Laney> You know, I've never checked
<GunnarHj> ;)
<Laney> Taking things from a working to a non working state seems bad though
<GunnarHj> Laney: It's not an urgent case. Let's answer those questions first, and keep it as is in 14.04.
<Laney> Ok, thanks
<Laney> I was a bit nervous about doing that anyway, but I was going to be happy to defer to happyaron there ;-)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Actually happyaron approved it.
<Laney> exactly
<Laney> GunnarHj: For future releases, including a few popular IMs would be a good enterprise, I think
<GunnarHj> Laney: Really? ;)
<GunnarHj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-February/038103.html
<GunnarHj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-February/038104.html
<Laney> Yeah, assuming they don't pull in lots of things or weird things
<Laney> It seems kind of like selecting the langpacks to include by default
<Laney> I think I skipped over that thread, sorry :P
<GunnarHj> Laney: I do think it's worth discussing. But the CJK folks must activate themselves...
<Laney> yeah...
<Laney> You could argue that it's a change that should come from those affected
<Laney> and leave it alone
<GunnarHj> Yep.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77126
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 77126 in Writer "Flipping pictures is broken" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Sweetshark> ricotz: right now Im more concerned about bug 1300283
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300283 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice does not start in a KDE 4 session" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300283
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hmm, this is more serious indeed
<Sweetshark> seb128: so 4.2.3~rc3 is generally ready for sponsoring as is, bug 1300283 would need some additional work. Would you want to sponsor as is and then possibly do another round just to fix KDE, or wait still?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300283 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice does not start in a KDE 4 session" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300283
<seb128> Sweetshark, sponsor it and do another around later
<Sweetshark> seb128: aye
<Sweetshark> seb128: preparinga and uploading then now, should be ready in an hour or so ...
<seb128> cool
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, so I'm testing andyrock's branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/gs-dbus-interface) and it seems it does all we need now
<Trevinho> seb128: but I guess we need to change packaging to get rid of g-s on unity....
<seb128> Trevinho, you probably need a ffe, can you guys open a bug explaining the changes?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> Trevinho, I though we needed to keep g-s for "fallback" scenario (e.g a11y)
<Trevinho> seb128: well, the problem is that we own the gs name in unity now...
<seb128> that's the proper solution, we need to take into account the a11y case though (I think TheMuso changed to use g-s in those cases)
<Trevinho> seb128: what's not working as for a11y in the unity lockscreen now?
<seb128> Trevinho, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/3.6.1-0ubuntu11
<seb128> is all I know, you would need to ask TheMuso for specifics
<Trevinho> the unity lockscreen has support for screen readers
<seb128> TheMuso should have opened a bug with the specifics :/
<seb128> TheMuso, ^ please open a bug with details rather than doing workarounds
<seb128> Laney, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/gtk+/3.10/gtk+-3.10.8.news / https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/log/?h=gtk-3-10
<seb128> Laney, do you think that's something we should push for release or SRU?
<seb128> Laney, they did quite some commits backports, those are supposed to be safe/bugfixes but you never know with GTK ... ;-)
<seb128> Laney, I've it ready, I'm going to upload to the desktop team ppa for a round of testing first in any case
<Laney> seb128: probably fine for release ...
<Laney> I doubt that we'll get any more testing than now -> release via an SRU anyway
<seb128> ok, good, I'm going to push to the queue and see if anyone from release wants to let it in ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> np
<Trevinho> Laney, seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1303712
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303712 in unity (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Remove gnome screensaver from unity installation" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, could you describe exactly what is changing, the impact, what happens if both are installed, etc
<Laney> Remove how?
<seb128> Laney, they want to remove it from the default installation since it's not needed anymore
<Trevinho> yeah, I'm very late now. I'll update that soon
<Laney> I get that part
<Laney> Is this like unseeding?
<Sweetshark> seb128: 4.2.3~rc3 at: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/4.2.3/libreoffice-l10n_4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu1_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/4.2.3/libreoffice_4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: version is already in the PPAs for ~a day now without any new catastrophic reports. Also was smoketested locally.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, let's see how it goes ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, you are working on the KDE issue you mentioned earlier as the next thing?
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: imho those changes are going to need more discussion/testing, I'm unsure what else could be using the g-s interfaces and if Unity is a complete replacement/we can expect it to be bug free on the first landing
<seb128> not to speak about a11y/need to get details from TheMuso on the issues there
<Laney> I think you'd basically need to reimplement all of gnome-screensaver to be able to do this
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, I would identify the offending commit and revert it.
<Sweetshark> seb128: FWIW, rene is a bit agitated by the kde stuff -- it was somewhat flaky even without this new bug, so rene is considering to not build the KDE integration at all.
 * Sweetshark sets up a kde VM ...
<Amoz> Hi, tested this on a fresh install for latest nightly. Is system settings supposed to control brightness/dim in gnome-shell as well? If so, it doesn't seem to turn off the monitor after x minutes, neither dim it. Known bug? I couldnt find any reported bugs but I'm lost at what to search for, so. If this is the wrong place to ask then do tell
<Trevinho> Laney: that's what we did
<Trevinho> seb128: unfortunately doing a partial replacement is not possible... As we need to obtain the gs dbus name... One thing we can do is to just change gs to monitor unity presence and then to /enable disable its interface
<Laney> Trevinho: I think it'd get bus activated if necessary, so that shouldn't be needed
<GunnarHj> Laney: As regards Nastaleeq license: Actually I think it is already there. It's the same license as the other font.
<Laney> GunnarHj: well, the license from the linked website isn't in debian/copyright
<Laney> and the first 'it was downloaded from' link seems broken
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yes, the site seems to have been moved.
<GunnarHj> Laney: New URL for the old font: http://www.cle.org.pk/software/localization/Fonts/nafeesWebNaskh.html
<Laney> GunnarHj: so the copyright file is wrong already?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Well, yes..
<GunnarHj> Laney: It was correct about a year ago.
<Laney> Maybe it got relicensed or something
<GunnarHj> Laney: If you go to the license document, you'll see that the reference in the copyright file is correct.
<GunnarHj> Laney: It's just the URL that has changed.
<Trevinho> Laney: Yes... I mean, in theory no one should call gs before unity...
<Trevinho> So in this case we don't need any ffe
<Trevinho> Before until starts I mean... And we still might kill gs when starting to prevent that...
<seb128> Sweetshark, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1296715 something you are looking at as well? seems like sort of a show stopper as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296715 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Menu items are greyed out in Libreoffice menu." [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> Trevinho: probably need to fix the XDG autostart file but killing sounds bad ...
<Laney> i.e. remove OnlyShowIn Unity from there
<brainwash_> why does the upstart job for indicator-application check if "xsession SESSION=ubuntu" ?
<brainwash_> so emitting indicator-services-start won't launch indicator-application in a different session like xubuntu
<Laney> There's a branch fixing that
<brainwash_> Laney: ah ok
<brainwash_> hopefully it will get merged
<Laney> It was uploaded today but rejected due to an issue
<Laney> Should get retried quite soon
 * Laney → lunch
<Sweetshark> seb128: yeah, will look at 1296715 too, but that might be a trickier cornercase ...
<Trevinho> Laney: oh indeed...
<Laney> Trevinho: someone posts on ubuntu-devel saying that onboard doesn't work in the lock screen
<Laney> confirm/deny?
<andyrock> seb128, i fixed the power issue yesterday
<andyrock> but we need to remove g-s
<andyrock> if unity is installed
<seb128> andyrock, hey, Trevinho mentioned that earlier, and I doubt that's possible to do
<seb128> andyrock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1303712 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303712 in unity (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Remove gnome screensaver with unity installation" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> yeah he told me he opened an FFe
<andyrock> i was at university
<andyrock> seb128, well without it we can just remove the screensaver
<attente> seb128: hey
<Sweetshark> seb128: reverted one commit for the KDE4 thing, starts again now. There are a lot more fixes on the upstream -4-2 branch, but I feel its too risky to backport them to 4.2.3 like that. With this we will have LibreOffice starting with KDE4 integration and hopefully an decent experience all around on KDE with an upstream 4.2.4 -- which should then be SRUed quickly.
<mvo> seb128: looking at bug #1164558 it appears it simply a polkit agent missing, I'm adding dependencies for u-m now and I wonder if it was ever discussed to have a provides for all the policykit agents so that I don't have to collect them manually
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1164558 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Not able to use updater: "You are not allowed to perform this action"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164558
<seb128> andyrock, I did comment on the bug now
<seb128> mvo, it has not been discussed that I know, no
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<seb128> attente, hey, back in Canada or just up in the middle of the night?
<attente> seb128: middle of the night :)
<seb128> I see ;-)
<attente> seb128: i'm wondering if you can take a look at this branch at all? https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gnome-control-center/upstream-xkb-option
<jibel> could someone have a look at bug 1303516, it crashes the installer.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303516 in graphite2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303516
<andyrock> seb128, screen reader is working on lockscreen
<seb128> attente, do you have a bug report/some context
<seb128> andyrock, yeah, I don't know why TheMuso said it isn't :/
<andyrock> seb128, and osk too
<andyrock> seb128, just high-contrast for the entry
<seb128> attente, you probably want unity-control-center as well? g-c-c is used only in gnome-shell sessions and I think they want to update it to 3.8 stock upstream/drop some of our patches
<andyrock> but dash got the same issue
<Laney> osk> what's the mail to devel?
<Laney> that
<attente> seb128: under gnome-shell and classic, they're doing their input source switching a bit differently by adding a selector that can bring back some of the old xkb input switching options
<attente> apparently the functionality is already there in gnome-shell 3.10 and g-s-d 3.8, but we don't have the actual selector in g-c-c 3.6
<Laney> nah, onboard doesn't work properly for me there
<seb128> attente, ok, I would let the Ubuntu GNOME guys review that, as said I think they wanted to update g-c-c
<attente> so we could backport this one commit
<Laney> It doesn't always appear
<seb128> attente, can you just mp it?
<Laney> but if it does appear then you can't type with it
<attente> seb128: sure
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> seb128: isn't it a bit late to update g-c-c?
<Laney> sure is
<seb128> attente, it is, they said they wanted to do it, not sure if they still want to try that
<attente> ok
<seb128> attente, I've to admit I focussed on Unity and didn't pay much attention to what was happening on the GNOME remix recently
<seb128> jibel, do you know if I can easy run that UI/trigger that bug on a desktop?
<Laney> andyrock: ^^^ see my comments about onboard - can you try it?
<andyrock> Laney, you're right...
<andyrock> not sure what's happening
<andyrock> was warking before
<andyrock> actually sometimes works
<Laney> I'll leave it with you ;-)
<attente> seb128: do you know if anyone's working on getting the media keys to work on the lock screen?
<jibel> xnox, is there a way to only start the language step of ubiquity on a desktop? I tried plugin-viewer-gtk.py ubi-language but it fails
<xnox> jibel: oem-config-gtk ? =)
<xnox> jibel: that should start off with language step, don't do anything else of course cause it can cause damage.
<xnox> and one needs to launch oem-config-prepare first
<jibel> xnox, yeah, but the language step is a bit different, and of course it doesn't crash :)
<Laney> GunnarHj: have you worked with bkerensa on ubuntu-docs? He's applying for upload rights to it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bkerensa/PPUApplication - your comments appreciated.
<xnox> jibel: yeah there are 2-3 ways language step is executed. Which one do you mean? language list -> nothing on the right, language list -> [try or install ubuntu] on the right, language list -> [Text about reading releases notes, oem config field, upgrade installer link]
<jibel> xnox, in ubiquity-dm, 1rst screen when you select try/install ubuntu
<xnox> jibel: right the maybe-ubiquity mode.
<jibel> seb128, easiest way is to start ubiquity directly on your desktop
<xnox> jibel: i think we had a cmd line arg that one can pass to trigger that screen.
<seb128> jibel, let me try
<xnox> <xnox> jibel: apart from weird sizing issues, it should be ok. So far i can't manager to crash it.
<xnox> <xnox> jibel: which language did you pick?
<jibel> ၓအ့ ်မသး အ့န ဘသအအသး
<jibel> နမမ
<Laney> indubitably
<jibel> sorry
<jibel> xnox, it works :)
<jibel> xnox, 4th from the bottom
<xnox> င ါသအ ာနာသမပ ခသမမကစအငသည
<xnox> ူသူ =)
<jibel> right
<xnox> lol =)
<xnox> yeah, i got python3 memory corruption on it as well =)
<xnox> i ponder if i can run ubiquity under python3-gdb
<xnox> dbg that is
<xnox> jibel: you already uploaded a crash dump file?
<jibel> xnox, bug 1303516
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303516 in graphite2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303516
<seb128> xnox, oh, you are looking at that bug? good
 * seb128 drops from his list
<xnox> for me it's 5th from the bottom
<xnox> seb128: well, i don't think i can do much about it. It's either a problem with that language or a bug in python3 itself....
<bigon> seb128: is it a problem for you (and the rest of the desktop team) if I'm uploading nautilus-sendto 3.8 (the version that drops the plugins) now that empathy nst plugin is gone?
<seb128> bigon, upload where?
<bigon> to debian unstable *
<seb128> works for us I guess, we are going to decide next cycle what we want to do on our side
<seb128> thanks for asking though ;-)
<bigon> np :)
<mterry> @pilot out
<meetingology> mterry: Error: "pilot" is not a valid command.
<mterry> whoops
<seb128> mterry, feel free to pilot for desktop as well! ;-)
<mterry> :)
<Laney> grr double locking
<seb128> Laney, after guest session?
<Laney> nah, just after timeout
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> Laney, btw if you open a guest session and close it, does it bring you back to the greeter?
<seb128> that stopped working for me it seems
<Laney> close it how?
<Laney> by log out?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I get a vt with a blanking cursor
<seb128> rather than a greeter
<seb128> lightdm regression?
<Laney> check in a min
<Laney> dmb atm
 * seb128 doesn't want to reboot now but is going to try downgrading lightdm later
<mlankhorst> seb128: hm I think there was a bug open about it, so I'm interested in what you find
<Laney> mlankhorst: it works for you?
<seb128> mlankhorst, is that an xorg issue? ;-)
<mlankhorst> Laney: works for me
<Laney> my mouse is super fast in the guest session
<Laney> zoom zoom
<Laney> seb128: same as you
<seb128> Laney, ok, thanks for confirming
<ogra_> seb128 is super fast in your guest session too ?
<Laney> I have some denials :-o
 * seb128 slaps ogra_
<seb128> Laney, oh, concerning lightdm?
<ogra_> zoom zoom
<ogra_> :P
<Laney> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217536/
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~tyhicks/lightdm/guest-session-policy-updates/+merge/214197 should fix that
<Laney> do you have that applied?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I just saw pass by in my emails
<seb128> I doubt that fixes the vt issue
<seb128> those are issues in the guest session, not from the greeter
<Laney> I thought the killall thing might be stopping it from ending properly or something
<seb128> Laney, who knows, let me try
<seb128> Laney, hum, it looks like I've those already
<ogra_> didrocks, erm ... so i did what you suggested and clicked the link again, but now i see the data for some indicator from seb128
<ogra_> that doesnt really reflect what the landing-17 spreadsheet shows to me
<didrocks> ogra_: hum?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/packages/libcdr/
<ogra_> oops, echan ...
<seb128> Laney, yeah, those changes are in trusty
<Laney> yeah, i had them too
<Laney> so why the denials?
<seb128> not sure :/
<seb128> blame mdeslaur or chrisccoulson ;-)
<seb128> it also doesn't happen with non guest sessions it seems, so yeah, might be something with the session closing
<Laney> seb128: disabling the profile fixes it for me
<Laney> try that?
<Laney> sudo aa-disable /etc/apparmor.d/lightdm-guest-session
<seb128> bah, double locking
<seb128> Laney, indeed, works
<Laney> SECURITYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<jdstrand> we tested the guest session as part of our TestPlan for the landing
<jdstrand> what is the problem?
<jdstrand> actually, hold on
<Laney> See http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217536/
<jdstrand> let me get tyhicks
<Laney> But I do have the lightdm which fixes that
<Laney> ok
<jdstrand> tyhicks: Laney and seb128 are seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217536/
<seb128> tyhicks, hey
<jdstrand> seb128, Laney: and the guest session is unusable?
<Laney> It breaks at logout
<seb128> it's usable
<Laney> you don't get back to lightdm
<seb128> but it doesn't close properly/you don't get a greeter back when you close it
<seb128> you end up on a vt with a blinking cursor
<seb128> works fine if the profile is aa-disabled
<jdstrand> tyhicks: can you prepare an upload for that ^
<tyhicks> jdstrand: yes, this is something that I should have mentioned to you
<tyhicks> jdstrand: I fixed the signal and ptrace denials that I saw when logging in
<tyhicks> jdstrand: and then I fixed one more set of denials that I saw
<jdstrand> seems we just need in the guest session profile 'signal (receive) peer=unconfined,' no?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: and then more denials kept occuring (didn't see them before due to rate limiting)
<tyhicks> jdstrand: so the guest session profile does need more attention than what I could give to it for the apparmor ffe upload
<jdstrand> tyhicks: is that something you could do now?
<seb128> jdstrand, tyhicks: thanks
<tyhicks> jdstrand: yes - I'll work on it now
<tyhicks> seb128: np
<jdstrand> thanks
<Laney> thank you
<tyhicks> jdstrand: hrm... I'm surprised to see signal denials, as I thought that I had them all fixed, but I guess rate limiting must have hid the denials caused by signals being received from an unconfined process
<tyhicks> I should be able to knock all of these out now (open, mount, signal, etc.)
<jdstrand> tyhicks: cool thanks
<jdstrand> tyhicks: this may be a silly question, but you know how to turn off rate limiting, correct?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: I do, but didn't think about doing that at the time :/
<jdstrand> tyhicks: yeah, it is easy to forget
<mhr3> desrt, is there something like g_settings_list_schemas available from the qt binding?
<mhr3> or equivalent of the new lookup method
<mhr3> would be nice
<desrt> mhr3: larsu's area
<desrt> in fact, he was just mentioning the other day how much he enjoys hearing about the qt gsettings binding :)
<mhr3> desrt, k, thx, will bother him :)
<mhr3> guess he had some fun during 5.2 transition?
<desrt> apparently he has fun during _all_ transitions
<desrt> the qml property map stuff is apparently quite brittle
<desrt> and it breaks every minor release... and sometimes the micro ones too
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> seems i just lost g-s-d
<robert_ancell> mterry, did you have another u-g change you wanted?
<mterry> robert_ancell, naw
<robert_ancell> mkay
<alex-abreu> cyphermox, ping
<cyphermox> alex-abreu: pong
<alex-abreu> cyphermox, hey, quick question on bamf, 14.04 bamf is bamf v 5.0 right?
<cyphermox> maybe?
<cyphermox> let me check
<cyphermox>  bamf | 0.5.1+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 | saucy           | source
<cyphermox>  bamf | 0.5.1+14.04.20140310-0ubuntu1 | trusty          | source
<cyphermox> looks to be the case, yes
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-08
<robert_ancell> ochosi, you might want to check if your g_unix_signal_add is working correctly in lightdm-gtk-greeter. I just found a bug in unity-greeter where because we return false in the callback the process is terminated with the signal. I changed it to returning true and now it works. Because you've used gtk_main_quit (returns void) I think you might be returning false.
<robert_ancell> I noticed it by adding some logging on shutdown (i.e. after the gtk_main) and saw it wasn't being executed
<Sweetshark> Happy the-internet-broke-day!
<Sweetshark> Ohai, golem.de found my blog and wrote an article about it.
<mlankhorst> :o
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: ?
<mhr3> larsu, ping?
<mlankhorst> morning
<larsu> mhr3: what's up?
<mhr3> larsu, hey, any chance to expose list of installed schemas to gsettings-qt?
<mhr3> larsu, or at least have bool isInstalled(schema)?
<larsu> mhr3: like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gsettings-qt/+bug/1209235
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1209235 in gsettings-qt (Ubuntu) "Having a way to check if a schemas is available would be nice" [Undecided,New]
<larsu> mhr3: I agree that that would be a nice idea. Do you need this urgently or can it wait until after the freeze?
<mhr3> larsu, i needed it yesterday :)
<mhr3> larsu, but i can work on it, if we just come up with the api we want
<larsu> mhr3: ok. Why do you need the list instead of just a isInstalled()?
<mhr3> i really just need the isInstalled
<larsu> I'm much more comfortable adding that ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> hallo
<Laney> hey seb128 Sweetshark mlankhorst larsu mhr3, wie gehts?
<mhr3_> grr @ broadcom
<mhr3_> larsu, so my first thought was to just add Q_INVOKABLE static bool isInstalled(QByteArray schema_id)
<larsu> Laney: great thanks! How are you?
<Laney> pretty good!
<seb128> Laney, good! (though slightly hurt my back), you?
<larsu> mhr3_: yeah ... I guess it would mostly be used with a loadable?
<Laney> I went climbing yesterday and almost gave up annoyed because it wasn't going so well
<Laney> but then I was like "NO" and carried on, then did two decent new routes
<Laney> :-)
<larsu> mhr3_: also I don't like the name. GSettings.isSchemaInstalled() is slightly better
<Laney> sorry to hear about your back, was it tennis related?
<mhr3_> larsu, loadable?
<mhr3_> not sure what you mean by that
<mlankhorst> Laney: good, you? :P
<larsu> mhr3_: sorry, Loader is the right name: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-loader.html
<Laney> mlankhorst: it's sunny!
<mhr3_> Laney, outdoor climb?
<Laney> nah, bouldering centre
<larsu> mhr3_: a component that loads other components based on a condition
<mlankhorst> lucky you, it's rainy here
<mhr3_> Laney, ah, what grade was that?
<Laney> V5
<mhr3_> larsu, yea, now i know
<mhr3_> larsu, the other option is to make it non-static, but i'm not sure whether that would make it "better" :)
<larsu> ha
<Laney> some guys next to me were trying a V7 on which I could barely move
<Laney> one day
<larsu> mhr3_: you mean have an empty object if the schema is not installed
<larsu> instead of ... crashing
 * larsu waves fist at desrt
<mhr3_> Laney, i sometimes can't do V0 :)
<mhr3_> larsu, well, it could just do the check first and then do g_settings_new :)
<Laney> practice ;-)
<mhr3_> Laney, indeed :)
<larsu> mhr3_: I know, but I'm not convinced that that is a good idea (because you don't notice errors right away)
<larsu> everything will just be undefined
<larsu> an argument _for_ that is that this is basically how js works
<seb128> Laney, yeah, happened during training on a simple "change of direction" while moving (not even hitting the ball or anything)
<larsu> seb128: what's your opinion from a system settings perspective?
<mhr3_> larsu, it would kinda introduce huge api change where you first need to check the instance's .isValid
<seb128> larsu, let me read backlog, I'm listening podcast/catching up with email
<larsu> ya, same here :)
<larsu> mhr3_: or you just go full on dynamic language and ignore it
<mhr3_> larsu, also a possibility... not liking it though :)
<larsu> me neither. I'm pretty much of desrt's opinion in that regard
<larsu> so a static method it is?
<mhr3_> larsu, yep
<seb128> larsu, what's the suggestion/question?
<mhr3_> larsu, i'll do a branch and ping when rdy to review
<larsu> mhr3_: cool. I'll hack that up this morning
<larsu> oh, awesome
<larsu> thanks :)
<larsu> seb128: the api bug #1209235
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1209235 in gsettings-qt (Ubuntu) "Having a way to check if a schemas is available would be nice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1209235
<mhr3_> will be nice to do something other than scopes :)
<seb128> larsu, right, I followed so far, I'm not sure what concrete suggestions you had/asked if that would work for settings
<larsu> seb128: options are (1) a statiic method GSettings.isSchemaInstalled(schemaId) or (2) settings.isValid()
<larsu> where (2) would entail that the object would return invalid for all keys if it can't find the schema
<seb128> (2) looks nicer
<larsu> heh, we just decided on (1)
<seb128> lol
<larsu> because (2) makes it harder to spot errors
<larsu> I think we shouldn't crash though, but print a warning instead
<seb128> right
<seb128> that works for me as well
<Laney> does changing the schema work?
<larsu> but in the qml code, I think it would help readability if we had an explicit check for the schema if it might not be installed
<Laney> It seems weird in a QMLish way
<larsu> and don't bother about the check if the schema is a hard dep
<larsu> Laney: no.
<larsu> Laney: you mean settings.schema = new.schema.name, right?
<Laney> I could imagine an isValid property if that works
<Laney> yes
<didrocks> you know what time it is?
<larsu> no, it doesn't
<Laney> but if not then yeah, don't give that possibility
<didrocks> it's time to remove some binary packages!
<didrocks> :)
<larsu> Laney: I'd love to make schema a construct-only property, but qml doesn't have those
<Laney> all of them?
<Laney> indeed, it's not the qml way
<mhr3_> larsu, so how do you actually instantiate the Settings component in QML?
<larsu> mhr3_: GSettings { id: x; schema.id: "org.gnome.desktop.interface" }
<larsu> mhr3_: there's an example in the examples/ dir
<mhr3_> larsu, ok, i was only looking at the cpp class, and it's constructor param there
<larsu> mhr3_: ya. Someone needed to access it from raw qt too. The qml bindings are in the GSettings dir
<mhr3_> in this, i'd rather go with the isValid
<mhr3_> this case*
<larsu> hm, why?
<mhr3_> feels more natural in the qml world
<mhr3_> and as you said... undefined is normal in js
<larsu> I don't speak qml well enough to know what would feel natural
<larsu> so I'll take your word for it
<mhr3_> it's not like i was qml expert
<larsu> if the settings guys and Saviq agree
<larsu> mhr3_: like I said, I can see both sides
<larsu> from a purely js perspective, I totally agree with the isValid() thing
<larsu> but then I'd love to have what Laney suggested
<larsu> not sure how it would be useful, though
<mhr3_> larsu, so be able to set new schema id?
<mhr3_> sure that should totally work
<larsu> yeah, but it won't be worth the effort
<larsu> anyway, don't worry about that for now
<larsu> we can always add that later
<mhr3_> very well
<larsu> seb128, Laney: I assume you're okay with the isValid() thing as well?
<mhr3_> larsu, and imagine the isValid being fully dynamic and it becoming true when you actually install the schema ;)
<seb128> larsu, yes
<Laney> larsu: property rather than method, no?
<seb128> larsu, I've no strong opinion either way
<Laney> so you can bind to it
<larsu> mhr3_: lol. Have fun convincing desrt to add a "changed" signal to GSettingsSchemaSource
<larsu> Laney: very good point. of course
<larsu> mhr3_: ^^
<mhr3_> yea +1 for prop instead of method
<larsu> api break \o/
<mhr3_> addition ;)
<larsu> well, and the fact that we stop crashing when you give it an invalid schema
<larsu> I presume some people will call this a "bug fix"
<mhr3_> larsu, surely desrt won't be one of them :)
<larsu> haha, probably not :)
<larsu> Sweetshark: ha, nice article ;)
<larsu> (the golem.de one)
<mhr3_> larsu, i'll do the static for the cpp class though and do the isValid for the qml one, k?
<larsu> ya, that's fine by me
<Sweetshark> larsu: definitily a high mark measured in 'marketing impact per line of code' ...
<larsu> Sweetshark: heh, yeah. Sadly amount of work is not at all proportional to marketing impact
<Sweetshark> larsu: (cant compete with the 'marketing impact per line of code' of the wideopenssl/heartbleed thing though)
<pitti> seb128: bonjour, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, oui, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, merci ! (j'entends le radio de Canonical maintenan :) )
<larsu> Sweetshark: right. Vulnerabilities are much cooler!
<larsu> hi pitti!
<seb128> pitti, j'écoute aussi le podcast
<pitti> seb128: I noticed that rhythmbox-ubuntuone is still in trusty; is that supposed to be, or was it just forgotten?
<larsu> probably an oversight - that didn't even work right in the latest versions
<seb128> pitti, forgotten I think, let me check
<pitti> seb128: oh, 'écouter' est mieux que 'entendre' ici ?
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<seb128> pitti, écouter = listen to, entendre = hear
<pitti> ah
<larsu> pitti: sehr gut danke!
<seb128> pitti, yeah, rb-u1 is an overlook, you can clean it out
<larsu> und diR?
<pitti> seb128: ack
<pitti> seb128: removed; cleaning up autopkgtest jobs, too
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> larsu: bisschen muede, aber gut, danke!
<mhr3_> larsu, hm, what to do about relocatable schemas?
<mhr3_> larsu, should isSchemaInstalled check for both?
<larsu> mhr3_: yes, but only after someone asks for them for the first time
<larsu> (hasn't happened yet)
<mhr3_> larsu, or does g_settings_schema_source_lookup check that too?
<larsu> that's a question for desrt
<mhr3_> hm, i'll just assume it does :)
<om26er> seb128, Hi! when is the plan to release next ubuntu-system-settings ? asking so that I could make sure to fix that MR.
<om26er> after 14.04 ?
<seb128> om26er, not sure, but probably this week
<om26er> seb128, also regarding your comment, about the test failing if it takes more than 10 seconds to calculate. We can probably pole if the calculation have been done, for 2 minutes maybe ?
<om26er> if it doesn't sound insane
<seb128> om26er, I think I put a comment about that on the mp?
<seb128> but bottom line is "no"
<seb128> first we don't want to make the testsuite take 15 minutes to run
<seb128> or people are going to stop running it
<seb128> then 2 minutes is not enough if you have a full disk
<om26er> *wonders*
<om26er> Storage.qml have a 'ready' property which is True when the calculation is done. but again we have to wait in a certain way.
<seb128> well, the issue is that we wait on the slowest item to display counts
<seb128> the slowest being "space taken by Ubuntu"
<seb128> which is basically calling "du" on the userdir I think
<seb128> on a dev machine that can take easily some minutes (and that's not on an old rotational disk)
<om26er> skip ?
<Laney> Yes
<seb128> well, or mock the test
<seb128> like create small dirs in a temp dir and change the xdg defines
<seb128> though that's probably not going to help for the "space taken by ubuntu" issue
<seb128> but yeah, skip for now if we don't have a good solution
<om26er> seb128, HOME=tempfile.mkdtemp()  ?
<Laney> try it with that
<Laney> Not sure if you'll have to do the xdg dirs too
<seb128> om26er, you can try
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7220839/
<Laney> switching contexts
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the bt, can you open a bug with it? I guess it's going to be easier if charles has a look since he knows the codebase
<mhr3_> larsu, review pls https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/gsettings-qt/fix-1209235/+merge/214703
<Laney> Will do, just looking quickly
<larsu> mhr3_: needs NULL checks everywhere now :/
<larsu> in GSettingsQML
<mhr3_> larsu, already handled cause priv->settings will remain null
<Trevinho> seb128: so for the lockscreen.... I think we found also a way to make OSK to work, but in case, https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/lockscreen-disable-with-osk/+merge/214653 this just allows to use default gnome-screensaver if any user setting might interfere with that. And that's something we can now handle easily at unity level rather than at gs one
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<seb128> Trevinho, nice
<larsu> mhr3_: eek you're right - that's already handled for the case that noone sets "schema.id". Nice work, thanks!
<mhr3_> larsu, can land with train it with the other changes we needed it for
<mhr3_> ...land it with train :)
<Trevinho> seb128: this allows to get rid of all the gs patches we did recently, while unity might or might not lock the session.
<seb128> Trevinho, what happens if g-s starts before unity ?
<seb128> can that happen?
<Trevinho> seb128: not in general, as gs is not auto-starting now
<Trevinho> seb128: but in case can't do much more than killing it
<Trevinho> as I don't know a cleaner way to stop the dbus service
<larsu> mhr3_: please do. I'll top-approve as soon as I've heard back from Saviq
<seb128> Trevinho, you can take over a dbus service/replace it no?
<Trevinho> seb128: well, we might overide its name, but gs is not using gdbus, and this would make things harder to be done
<seb128> hum, k
<Trevinho> seb128: not that I like this shutdown solution, but it's the only one that it come to my mind
<mhr3_> Saviq, pls ^ blocker fix
<Saviq> mhr3_, see #ubuntu-unity
<Trevinho> seb128: the only other would be to move g-s to upstart initialization
 * Saviq not sure why we moved to #ubuntu-unity ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: I saw somewhere it's possible to do the same of a dbus-service start file using upstart, so we might use that way... and use again ubus to stop the service, but not sure how it's doable
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, I'm unsure how I feel about it, just too much hack/change for the freeze week
<seb128> Trevinho, the less change the better for release
<larsu> Saviq: because I think of unity when I want to contact you :)
<Trevinho> seb128: to what you refer, to the whole thing or to upstart?
<seb128> Trevinho, the screen locking/all those changes
<seb128> Trevinho, it feels like lot of moving part and not-tested-in-production-yet changes
<seb128> when the freeze is this week
<seb128> but I don't have a good idea for a better way out
<Trevinho> seb128: i see, but going back would be even worst both for removing something that in 99% works way better than before, and also it would still need quite big changes to get removed. So, the changes have been late, and that's true, but not having to interact with different services made all the process much more simple and eventually fixable
<seb128> Trevinho, right, I'm just wondering what we should do next
<Trevinho> seb128: so, could we just we try to get a landing ppa, and leave you guys to check how is that?
<seb128> we could
<seb128> Laney, ^ wdyt?
<Laney> Yeah, let's try it out
<Laney> is that with g-s fixed to not start on unity?
<Trevinho> Laney: yes
<Laney> ok
<Trevinho> Laney: and if really a11y guys want it, it can be re-enabled by unity (yeah, hackish way but works really well)
<Trevinho> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gnome-screensaver/not-autostart-in-unity/+merge/214655
<seb128> Trevinho, I see TheMuso opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1304111
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304111 in Unity "UnityTextInputAccessible needs to implement AtkText." [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, I've read it
<Trevinho> andyrock might be more into the thing btw
<seb128> k
<seb128> I would talk to him, but he's not often online :p
<Trevinho> seb128: it still doesn't explain much what's exactly broken, or how is the priority of that (considering how bad the rest of unity is on a11y side - and this is not something I like, but just it has never been a priority)
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, he's moving between home and univesity and he has no connection
<Trevinho> seb128: i should meet him soon btw (or in case I'll ping him by sms :))
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> well, in any case let's get those changes in a landing slot today
<seb128> need to coordinate with bregma though
<seb128> I'm unsure what are the plans for unity/compiz landings this week
<Trevinho> seb128: do we want in this landing the fallback for the whole a11y to gs for now?
<Trevinho> seb128: I mean both if osk and screen reader is enabled?
<Trevinho> seb128: as I've supported it only for osk for now (as  orca per se works quite well in it, from my not-so-specialized-on-a11y pov)
<Laney> [==========] 3 tests from 1 test case ran. (5 ms total)
<Laney> [  PASSED  ] 3 tests.
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't know enough about the specific, but I would say only in case the screereader is on should be good enough
<seb128> Laney, well done!
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<Laney> it was easy, he forgot to initialise some pointers
<seb128> cool
<Laney> the function is weirdly complex but it's not commented so can't tell what it is doing
<seb128> well, if the fix makes sense and works, let's land it ;-)
<Laney> ya
<Laney> test building & MPing
<Trevinho> mh, for some reason I got disconnected... anyway
<Trevinho> seb128:  so, I leave the ball to bregma; as soon he can provide a ppa I hope you can test it.... I should be offline for next hours as I've to take a flight back, but I'll be online tonight
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, have a good trip back!
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: to summarize, relevant branches are http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7221006/
<mhr3_> larsu, oh, gsettings-qt isn't on train?
<Cimi> seb128, mpt, searching "file" on the dash and returning as first result "personal file sharing" (instead of file manager) is a known bug?
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<seb128> Cimi, I don't think we have a defined way to rank exact matches, they both have "file" in their description so match perfectly the string you typed, how would you determine which result should be first?
<Laney> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/indicator-datetime/initialise-pointer/+merge/214716
<seb128> Laney, thanks, approved
<Laney> ta
<Laney> going to train it?
<seb128> yes
<Cimi> seb128, I bet file manager should be prioritised over file sharing preferences :)
<seb128> let's see if we manage to get a silo, we are running pretty low on those recently
<seb128> Cimi, sure, but what technical solution do you recommend to achieve that?
<Laney> charles: That split_settings_location function seems pretty hairy for what it's doing
<Laney> charles: If I understand it right (display formatting Time/Zones) then g-c-c does the same thing in a simpler way
<Laney> g_strdelimit and g_strsplit
<larsu> mhr3_: no clue
<mhr3_> seb128, you're landed for settings related stuff, was there gsettings-qt landing with train yet?
<mhr3_> lander*
<seb128> mhr3_, I don't know, seems like you just commited to trunk?
<seb128> mhr3_, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web#gid=1 says it's in CI train
<seb128> check with sil2100 or Mirv
<mpt> Cimi, I have no idea, sorry
<mhr3_> oh, did i push it to trunk?
<mhr3_> i hope not
<mpt> seb128, all else being equal, something which starts with your search string (File Manager) should rank higher than something that has your search string in the middle (Personal File Sharing)
<mhr3_> seb128, nope, it was the bot
<seb128> mhr3_, seems like the CI is misconfigured then :/
<Mirv> mhr3_: no, the previous gsettings-qt upload was a manual one for the Qt 5.2 upload, the next one should be train
<seb128> if it was under CI train the bot should not commit
<mhr3_> Mirv, a bot just auto-merged an approved mp
<seb128> Mirv, the bot just autocommited a mp that was approved, should that still happen?
<Mirv> yeah, it seems it has not been moved in the sense that the automerger would have been disabled
<Mirv> I believe robru tried to move everything that was still unmoved at one point, but it may be that the concentrated on the daily release jenkins and not the automerger
<Mirv> yes, daily release seems disabled
<mhr3_> so, can we fix the mess pls
<Mirv> mhr3_: you should probably ping the CI team to disable the auto-merger. the next CI Train release can be done with an empty merge proposal against the trunk, to flush it out.
<Mirv> I don't think I have credentials to anything automerger related
<xnox> larsu: would you be able to review 6 line diff & screenshot at bug #1304363 ? =)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304363 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu Trusty) "[UIFe] enable borderless windows under metacity (e.g. for ubiquity)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304363
<xnox> larsu: pretty please =)
<larsu> xnox: "executive decision" makes it sound important
<larsu> xnox: approved
<xnox> larsu: thank you, sir! =)
<jibel> tjaalton could you have a look at bug 1304365 , I believe it is problem with the transition from libwayland0
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304365 in wayland (Ubuntu) "Precise to Trusty - all of main - fails: Broken transition from libwayland0 to libwayland-client0" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304365
<jdstrand> seb128: hey, I was wondering if bugs 1292451 and 1292217 were on your radar. these seems to have a number of dupes and 1292217 seems has security implications (people from my team have anecdotally seen a number of passwords in irc channels lately-- don't know if it is this bug or not)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292451 in Unity "screensaver re-locks itself after unlocking if the configured screen-off timer goes off while screen is locked" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292451
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292217 in unity (Ubuntu) "lightdm screen lock has triggered but keyboard is still connected to the main session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292217
<jdstrand> seb128: if you seen it and are on top of it, cool. I personally haven't seen these, so I can't really help reproduce, but wanted to bring it up in case you didn't see it
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, the first one is, the second one was not (and I can't confirm/reproduce)
<seb128> jdstrand, hum, the second one was known at the time Andy report it/was fixed, I'm unsure if the recent comment is stating it's still an issue or just mixing it with the double lock bug
<dobey> is there a separate process i can kill for the new lock screen?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's unity
<dobey> bah
<dobey> it came back the second time when i unlocked, and there is no entry field for the password
<seb128> :/
<seb128> try using the session indicator to go the greeter and log back in maybe?
<dobey> oh weird. so it was just on one screen that the entry was missing
<dobey> moving the mouse to the other screen gave me an entry field
<seb128> the entry is supposed to be only on the focussed monitor
<seb128> similar to the greeter
<seb128> one screen has the ubuntu logo, the other one has the UI
<dobey> yeah, it is, but the text field was only displayed when the pointer was on the second screen, not on the first
<seb128> weird
<dobey> indeed
<seb128> that's worth opening a bug on unity I think
<dobey> good thing i have two screens :-/
<frafu> There is another issue about the lock screen concerning the on-screen keyboard: the on-screen keyboard is not anymore available on the lock screen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/onboard/+bug/1301070
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301070 in onboard (Ubuntu) "onboard not clickable/working on lock screen" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> this all sounds like dejavu, re-inventing the bugs GNOME had a couple of years ago when they switched to an integrated lock screen ;)
<seb128> frafu, that's being worked
<frafu> seb128: Do we have to do some adjustments on onboard's side to get it back to the login screen, or do you plan to use onboard's support for the unity-greeter or gnome-screen-saver (which was used until now)? (Assuming that you intend to use onboard as the on-screen keyboard for the lock screen.)
<seb128> frafu, login screen?  I though you were speaking about the lock screen?
<seb128> there are no known bug with the login screen
<seb128> but no chance needed from onboard that I know about, it should work on the unity lock
<frafu> sorry: l meant the lock screen
<frafu> seb128: Do you happen to know who is working on the issue on unity's side? I might contact him to tell him that he should ping us (the onboard devel team) if there is need for intervention from our side.
<seb128> frafu, andyrock I think, but he's not online atm
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ do you know?
<Laney> andyrock was talking with me about it yesterday
<frafu> seb128: No, I don't know him. But he is on this channel. So, in the hope that he is watching:
<frafu> Trevinho: Don't hesitate to contact us if you need some intervention on Onboard's side to get it to appear on the lock screen. You can do so for example by using the Answers feature on Onboard's pages on launchpad or by contacting marmuta or me per email (the addresses are available in the authors file of the onboard source).
<seb128> frafu, andyrock is not, I was asking Trevinho for confirmation of whether andyrock is looking at those issues
<seb128> frafu, I'm going to make sure that whoever is working on that knows they can contact you
<seb128> frafu, thanks!
<tjaalton> jibel: so what's broken about it?
<frafu> seb128: Ok; thanks for passing on the information.
<jibel> tjaalton,this upgrade from precise to trusty failed because for some reason the upgrader decides to libwayland0
<Laney> decides to what? :)
<mlankhorst> ..?
<jibel> Laney, to keep :)
<jibel> sorry
<mvo> jibel: hello, would you be able to do a test upgrade with https://launchpad.net/~mvo/+archive/eglibc-trusty/+packages on amd64 at some point ? if not, no problem, but I don't have a precise-desktop-amd64 VM right now to verify the fix, only i386 and the PPA fails to build on i386 (which appears to be a ppa builder issue, but I digress :)
<jibel> mvo, no problem. If you have one minute can you have a look at bug 1304365, I am not sure why libwayland-client0 is held back.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304365 in wayland (Ubuntu) "Precise to Trusty - all of main - fails: Broken transition from libwayland0 to libwayland-client0" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304365
<jibel> mvo, is there anything specific to verify with this package from your PPA?
<tjaalton> i'd have thought all the wayland upgrade issues were sorted ages ago..
<Trevinho> frafu: so, also bschaefer was working on it and he should arrive shortly
<Trevinho> frafu: the problem with onboard is not that it doesn't show up, but that it doesn't take events
<Trevinho> frafu: as initial workaround we're currently iusing gnome screensaver again to lock the screen if that's is enabled, but we'd prefer to get it working correclty
<Trevinho> frafu: afaik we found another option that is to make the window to raise in any case...
<Trevinho> frafu: but we're still open to get the proper  solution, if you've any.
<jibel> mvo, just before you quit I said "mvo, no problem. If you have one minute can you have a look at bug 1304365, I am not sure why libwayland-client0 is held back."
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304365 in wayland (Ubuntu) "Precise to Trusty - all of main - fails: Broken transition from libwayland0 to libwayland-client0" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304365
<Trevinho> frafu: I thought one might be the case that the window is not a dock, and thus compiz might give it handle in a different way than unity windows
<mvo> jibel: sure, I have a look now
<jibel> mvo, thanks
<mvo> jibel: it appears its wrongly blacklisting gnome-session - that is no longer required, correct?
<seb128> Trevinho, do you know if bregma is supposed to be online today?
<jibel> mvo, I don't think it's related to gnome-session, because if you remove gnome-session then the upgrade fails on libgcr
<mvo> jibel: aha, ok
<mvo> jibel: then I will look more closely
<mvo> still, do we need gnome-session or can it be removed from the "never-remove-this" list?
<frafu> Trevinho: Unfortunately, I am not the developer of the team and cannot be of much help with technical questions; marmuta has done most of the implementation of onboard these last years. Do you want him to contact you?
<jibel> mvo, to me it seems somethings wrong between libegl1-mesa libwayland0 and libwayland-client0 introduced in saucy
<mvo> jibel: something very fishy is going on there indeed
<Trevinho> seb128: he is
<Trevinho> seb128: but he has hardware problems
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, speaking about who
<seb128> bregma, hey
<seb128> bregma, just as a fyi, I put a landing ask for compiz with ChrisTownsend's recent bugfixes (the main one being "can't use the desktop if a win is open")
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, another thing... bregma was saying me that we need to upload directly GS to the silo... can you do that?
<Trevinho> seb128: i can try, but I'm travelling right now
<Trevinho> seb128: so the net can be unstable
<bregma> seb128, thanks, I'm having hardware issues here
<seb128> Trevinho, I sure can put a landing ask/upload
<seb128> I was waiting for bregma to be around to sync up on what to do for the lockscreen, since that one makes me a bit nervous
<seb128> Trevinho, do you have a silo for it already?
<bregma> seb128, no silo yet
<Trevinho> seb128: I've not the super-powers...
<seb128> let me know if you need help/what you need
<seb128> dobey, they should be listed in the sidepane?
<dobey> seb128: but i see no way to create one on a device
<seb128> I guess right clicking on the device entry in the sidebar doesn't do it?
<dobey> no, there is no right-clicking on things any more afaict
<seb128> k, I don't know then, looks like a rb upstream issue :/
<dobey> yeah, i was just hoping there was a non-obvious way that someone knew about :-/
<seb128> bregma, ChrisTownsend: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-020 has the compiz update, if you want to test it
<seb128> bregma, not sure if you do a full autopilot test usually, or just normal user testing
<mvo> jibel: can reproduce in a chroot here, I'm investigating further
<dobey> i can't create a local playlist and drag it (or even choose to "sync" it in device properties) either :-/
<bregma> seb128, I'll just do normal user testing for that change, but on both Unity 7 and Gnome-fallback
<mdeslaur> seb128: argh, I have two network indicators again
<seb128> mdeslaur, edit the .settings again to drop the desktop profile
<seb128> mdeslaur, you should dpkg-divert it so it doesn't come back at every update
<mdeslaur> seb128: what .settings?
<mdeslaur> sorry, last time you made me uninstall a bunch of packages
<seb128> mdeslaur, dpkg -L indicator-network | grep settings
<seb128> mdeslaur, oh, that's another solution ;-)
<bregma> seb128, shouldn;t the package be fixed so that everyone who installs Unity8 doesn't get two network indicators?
<seb128> bregma, unity8 doesn't support indicator-application (which is what nm-applet is using), if you don't pull indicator-network the unity8 session has no network indicator
<frafu> Trevinho: Should I tell marmuta to contact you per email about onboard's issues in the lock screen in case he does not show up here? We are also interested in finding a clean solution to the issue. In the meantime, I have mailed him the various approaches you talked about above.
<mdeslaur> seb128: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu pulls in unity8....
<mdeslaur> seb128: so everyone that wants to develop is going to get two network indicators now?
<seb128> mdeslaur, it feels wrong that the qtcreator is pulling it unity8, even if that didn't mean pulling another indicator
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, I'm confused...where is the .settings file I'm supposed to edit?
<seb128> mdeslaur, /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.network
<seb128> sorry, misremembered the name
<mdeslaur> ubuntu-system-settings depends on indicator-network
<seb128> mdeslaur, delete the [desktop] section
<seb128> mdeslaur, yes, we use the indicator backend for some of the features
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, not sure why a bunch of stuff got pulled in, but managed to uninstall enough to kill indicator-network, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, yw
<seb128> mdeslaur, so it was not qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu pulling unity8 in?
<seb128> hum, it does, through unity-scope-tool
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes, but I still have unity 8
<mdeslaur> seb128: I did: dpkg -P indicator-network ubuntu-system-settings ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts account-plugin-ubuntuone unity-scope-click
<mdeslaur> perhaps some of those are just recommends
<seb128> mdeslaur, dpm, sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1297812 is an issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297812 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Add dependency to unity-scope-tool" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> dpm, should I open a new bug or keep using that one?
<mdeslaur> ah, right, unity8 has unity-scope-click as a recommends
<sil2100> seb128: argh...
<seb128> mdeslaur, it's the other way around, unity-scope-click Depends on unity8
<seb128> mdeslaur, so installing the qtcreator plugin brings unity8
<mdeslaur> IMHO, it still is an issue that bringing in unity8 will display two indicators in unity7...a lot of people are going to want to try unity8
<frafu> marmuta: Hi. Did you see Trevinho's approaches about solving the issues concerning onboard and the lock screen?
<seb128> mdeslaur, they are going to be disappointed :p
<seb128> mdeslaur, unity8 is not really ready for a desktop use yet
<mdeslaur> hehe, well, that's beside the point :)
<mdeslaur> "Not only did unity8 disappoint, but it broke my unity7, and killed my cat."
<sil2100> :(
<sil2100> ;)
<marmuta> frafu: I probably missed most of the discussion. if it helps, onboard's window hint is either normal or dock on compiz
<seb128> mdeslaur, that bug is easy to fix, just drop the desktop section from the indicator file (the one I just made you edit)
<seb128> mdeslaur, but then people would install unity8 and say "there is not even a way to connect to a network in unity8"
<seb128> bregma, Saviq, is unity8 on desktop using the desktop profiles for indicators ?
<sil2100> seb128: should we revert this landing?
<mdeslaur> seb128: that just means your fix is wrong :
<Saviq> seb128, yes
<marmuta> frafu: dock only when docking is enabled, normal is the default
 * Saviq can't run the desktop unity8 session for some reason :/
<seb128> mdeslaur, what's the right fix?
<mdeslaur> seb128: don't you have a whole team to come up with fixes like that? :)
<seb128> Saviq, do you have a solution to keep a network indicator in unity8/desktop without having 2 under unity7?
<Saviq> seb128, no
<seb128> :-(
<bregma> seb128, yes, the unity8-desktop-session forces the desktop profile for indictors
<Saviq> seb128, unless we name the desktop profile differently
<seb128> mdeslaur, we would if the team was not busy debugging issues created by apparmor :p
 * mdeslaur hands seb128 a violin
<mdeslaur> :;
<Saviq> seb128, like unity8-desktop or something, not sure it's a good enough solution though
<mdeslaur> ;)
<seb128> sil2100, not sure about reverting, let's wait to hear from dpm and bzoltan
<seb128> Saviq, yet another profile, you are going to make larsu cry
<larsu> no.
<seb128> bregma, silo 020 looks fine to me (tested unity session only, not fallback though)
<seb128> bregma, larsu: do you know if can blacklist an indicator from unity-panel-service/unity7?
<larsu> seb128: from where? As a user?
<seb128> larsu, no, from the code
<larsu> you can just remove the desktop profile from the indicator...
<larsu> indicator file, I mean
<frafu> marmuta: please have a look at your email; I now sent you the whole discussion.
<seb128> larsu, <seb128> Saviq, do you have a solution to keep a network indicator in unity8/desktop without having 2 under unity7?
<seb128> larsu, the issue is that both unity7 and unity8 use the desktop profile
<marmuta> frafu: reading it right now, thanks
<seb128> larsu, unity7 uses nm-applet through indicator-application but indicator-application doesn't work under unity8
<larsu> seb128: the right fix there is to finally drop nm-applet
<seb128> right
<seb128> larsu, want to ask for the ffe to replace it by the new one for trusty? ;-)
<larsu> is anyone working on bringing indicator-network up to speed?
<Laney> bahaha
<larsu> seb128: lol
 * larsu would rather eat a hat
<seb128> larsu, yes, that's not going to happen before the lts though
<bregma> seb128, silo 020 passes my tests here, it's good to land
<larsu> and we need a working unity8 on the lts?
<seb128> larsu, meanwhile users install unity8 to play with it and wonder why they have 2 indicators in unity7
<larsu> ahhhhh
<seb128> bregma, great, doing that
<larsu> now I get the problem :)
<seb128> larsu, well, the other option is to disable the new one/drop the desktop profile, but then users are going to say "unity8 doesn't even let you connect to a network"
<larsu> right
<Laney> aren't they upstart managed?
<frafu> Trevinho: is marmuta's sentence about the window hint of any help?
<larsu> our options are:
<Laney> just add a line to the job to quit if it's not unity8
<larsu> (1) yet another profile
<larsu> (2) blacklist com.canonical.indicator.network in u-p-s
<larsu> (3) put the indicator file for the network indicator into a place where unity8 finds it but unity8 doesn't
<larsu> do unity7 and 8 share /usr/share/unity?
<seb128> (4) what Laney suggests
<seb128> which might be the easiest
<larsu> and scariest
<larsu> but yeah, that would totally work
<seb128> tedg, ^ can you get that happening? ;-)
 * tedg reads backlog
<tedg> Oh, that's in the indicator-network startup branch.
<seb128> lol
<Laney> hahaha
<tedg> It just looks at pre-start and stops if not unity8
<tedg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-network/startup-cleanup/+merge/207771
<Laney> did xubuntu get that sorted?
<tedg> Oh, that has the same == problem.
<Laney> don't you want !=?
<tedg> Yes
<Laney> nod
<tedg> Laney, Last I heard they were figuring out exactly what they wanted, but were generally in good shape.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<Laney> oh
<Laney> whoops
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, larsu: hey
<seb128> Laney, start writing your week summary :p
<Laney> kenvandine?
<desrt> seb128: me too :)
<mlankhorst> howdy
<seb128> Laney, indeed, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey as well ;-)
<seb128> ok, let's get start
<seb128> qengho, hey
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> started even
<larsu> oh. meeting. Is it Tuesday already?
<seb128> larsu, indeed is!
<seb128> no qengho?
<seb128> ok...
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> seb128: aye
<Sweetshark> - LibreOffice-4.2.3~rc3 packaged for trusty
<Sweetshark> - openssl fallout handling (its bundled upstream)
<Sweetshark> - Document Liberation project started: http://www.documentliberation.org/
<Sweetshark> - fixed accessodf extension for API change
<Sweetshark> - some tricky details on API reference versions for extensions between AOO/LO upstream
<Sweetshark> - 3.5.7-0ubuntu6 for precise uploaded for sponsoring (seb sponsoring. now in unapproved)
<Sweetshark> - adjusted/push upstream release plan for earlier alpha1 builds (moved 3-4 weeks earlier), should give us better/earlier testing with tagged release (that I have a good rationale to push to the libreoffice-prereleases PPA and ask for testing)
<Sweetshark> EOF
<qengho> Meeting!
<Sweetshark> qengho: impersonating me today?
<seb128> Sweetshark, I guess we want another upload before release. any chance we get 4.2.3 release? you mentioned a KDE issue, you have a patch for it right? what about the menus one (bug #1296715)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296715 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Menu items are greyed out in Libreoffice menu." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296715
<Sweetshark> oh, yeah: on 4.2.3 I could reproduce the nasty KDE bug and reverted the offending commit already in git. However, I just got a report "works fine now, thanks" WITHOUT the revert *confused*
<frafu> seb128: Could you please tell us what package includes the lock screen?
<seb128> frafu, unity
<Sweetshark> bug 12967715 will be a frustrating bughunt that Ill do ~this week ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> qengho, your turn
<Laney> haha
<seb128> qengho vanished again?!
<seb128> bah
<seb128> mlankhorst, your turn
<mlankhorst> thursday sick, upstream kernel hybrid work, testing trusty with various 'accelerated' virtualization solutions i got my hand on (qemu spice, vmware, TODO: qemu bochs, virtualbox), uploaded new xserver-xorg-video-vmware, considering uploading xxv-synaptics 1.7.4+git, it might alleviate the need for a FFe.
<Laney> <qengho> hi
<seb128> Laney, yeah, "again" :p
<mlankhorst> and gave up hope of keeping bug queue manageable, just looking at some bugs now :P
<seb128> mlankhorst, do you use e.u.c ?
<Laney> 'need' for FFe> final freeze in two days, not so likely
<mlankhorst> seb128: yeah fixed some
<Sweetshark> seb128: maybe freenode is having a severe case of heartbleed today ...
<mlankhorst> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?user=ubuntu-x-swat
<seb128> mlankhorst, bug #1033533 is ranked quite high
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033533 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu Raring) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT: exaMemcpyBox with src=0x0 on nouveau with SW rendering" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033533
<mlankhorst> seb128: yeah but that bug = nouveau locked up, system is hosed
<mlankhorst> nothing I can do :/
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst: is any of you looking at bug #1303273 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303273 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303273
<seb128> brw_get_graphics_reset_status assert
<seb128> #5  0xae489208 in brw_get_graphics_reset_status (ctx=0xb831805c) at ../../../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965/brw_reset.c:43
<seb128> "brw->hw_ctx != ((void *)0)"
<mlankhorst> I saw that bug, but haven't hit it
<seb128> it happens every time I start chromium here
<seb128> so if somebody needs debug info...
<mlankhorst> oh that changes things
<mlankhorst> glxinfo?
<Laney> after the meeting!
<seb128> the reports are all i386 it seems
<mlankhorst> ah
<seb128> so it might be 32 bits specific
<seb128> yeah, after the meeting
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, it gives you some time to look at it while the meeting continue ;-)
<seb128> Laney, qengho did ping back, your turn I guess then
<Laney> • u-s-s: try to optimise the time-date search without creating a new thread (QSortFilterProxyModel might have to go or be reworked...)
<mlankhorst> or did he :P
<Laney> • track down upstart bug setting the wrong umask after re-execing, causing a click hook to create a directory with the wrong permissions & then a crash on later logins
<Laney> • Fix some denials in tp-mission-control
<Laney> • Discussion about gstreamer 0.10 / IM network support on desktop, keep what we have & revert empathy that dropped them
<Laney> • Fix ubuntuone-credentials for cross-building which was blocking u-s-s
<Laney> • Update webkitgtk to final, blocked in proposed for manual testing (should be done today, help if you want)
<Laney> • Fix a weird activity-log-manager bug where it was indefinitely starting/stopping whoopsie-preferences
<Laney> • indicator-datetime arm64 testsuite failure fix
<Laney> • Continued discussions/lobbiying about wallpaper selection dropping in unity8
<Laney> • Patch pilot, DMB, FFes and reviews * a lot
<Laney> ⚛
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/1302117 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302117 in upstart "Session Init changes umask on re-exec" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<qengho> Wow, really bad network suddenly.  seb128, I'm here again.
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> qengho, hey, ok, your turn
<tjaalton> seb128: you have ironlake? it's probably the same bug that prevents kwin fom working, there's a preliminary patch for it
<seb128> tjaalton, I think do (i5)
<seb128> great
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^
<qengho> done: more chromium-browser testing.
<qengho> in-progress: grow more antsy that upstream hasn't released Cr34 yet.
<qengho> to-do: finish a few bugs. Worst ones: Tapping on menu button reveals a menu that doesn't respond to more touch events. Menu shifted over on non-1 scaling.
<tjaalton> yeah gen4 & 5 affected
<qengho> EOF.
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.0.51 and 1.0.52 with fixes for newly reported bugs: Security fix against arbitrary code injection into interface scripts automatically generated when network printers are discovered, fixes in texttopdf especially to make it robust against PPDs with broken page geometry information.
<tkamppeter> - foomatic-db: Uploaded newest snapshot to support latest Samsung PostScript printers, and to apply several fixes to the PPD file for the Fuji Xerox DocuPrint CM305 df, especially broken page geometry info.
<tkamppeter> - Checked through and cleaned up my collection of sample printer hardware. Removed devices which have died and ordered ink for others.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt, your turn
<desrt> went to freedesktop summit last week and had a lot of good discussions
<desrt> our XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP stuff is now enshrined in the desktop entry spec and mimeapps spec
<Laney> how's your 2048?
<desrt> i'm currently reimplementing the new version of the mimeapps spec in GIO -- it will give a consistent mechanism (cross desktop) of specifying default apps for given mimetypes, which is something we lack until now
<desrt> so for example, if we have a unity default of gedit for text/plain, Qt apps will now start this, instead of following the KDE priority-numbering scheme (which would have gotten us kate if it was installed)
<seb128> desrt, is the default by desktop?
<desrt> we also have some agreements about how we want to deal with startupnotification in the post-X11 future, etc.
<seb128> where/how are those specified?
<desrt> seb128: there are two files
<desrt> mimeapps.list specifies global defaults, but there is also the possibility of unity-mimeapps.list taken from the lowercased value of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<desrt> this allows per-desktop overrides
<seb128> cool
<desrt> you can even get fancy with respect to things like XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GnomeClassic:GNOME
<desrt> and have gnomeclassic do a couple of overrides but mostly take the same as GNOME
<seb128> is there a way to override the override? ;-)
<desrt> vendor-patch style, you mean?
<desrt> we deliberately excluded this possibility because of the fact that desktop file caches are strictly caches
<desrt> which would have turned the vendor override mechanism into a runtime overhead
<desrt> (compare gsettings where the cache file is mandatory, so there is never a runtime overhead to gschema override files)
<desrt> if we ever move to a place where the desktop file index is mandatory, we can talk about a vendor override scheme, but not before then
<seb128> I was mostly asking for e.g oems install
<desrt> ah -- well, this is per XDG_DATA_DIRS
<seb128> some time those guys want to take an Ubuntu image, put e.g acroread on it and make it default over evince
<seb128> without changing our packages
<desrt> and i understand that in the OEM case, they have an extra XDG_DATA_DIR added
<seb128> right
<desrt> so of course they'll be able to do it from there -- but they could have done that already
<seb128> k
<desrt> Laney: this game is seriously boring
<desrt> larsu did some rather extensive research and definitively proved that the best strategy consistent of senseless buttonmashing
<desrt> *is consistent of
<seb128> lol
<larsu> desrt: extensive?
<Laney> I look forward to reading the trip report
 * seb128 does as well
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> larsu: i read it on bastien's blog... must have been true :)
<seb128> larsu, your turn!
<larsu> oh right, meeting.
<larsu> I think desrt already mentioned what we did at the summit last week
<larsu> I've added support for XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP to gdm and lightdm
<larsu> (where lightdm only needed the X-LightDM prefix removed)
<desrt> bye bye vendorpatches
<desrt> (and X-Lightdm-Namespaced keys)
<larsu> I also helped Antti with a unitymenumodel/qml problem
<larsu> fixed the icon in indicator-power when the icon theme changes
<larsu> (or in the case of seb128's slow computer, doesn't change quickly enough)
<larsu> this week I've been working on indicator-messages bugs
<larsu> mostly small stuff, like the chat section not disappearing when there are no apps using it
<larsu> and the whole menu no disappearing when no apps are using it :)
<larsu> right now, I'm trying to find a solution for the totally broken empathy integration
<seb128> larsu, (stop insulting my nice i5 :p)
<larsu> (messages either don't show up or show multiple times)
<larsu> I've had some approaches, but none that worked really well
<larsu> the interplay between telepathy/empathy/telepathy-indicator/chat-window-process is really ... messy
<larsu> anyway. that's it from me
 * Sweetshark s Big Bertha gives seb128 i5 a cookie: "May you be big and strong one day!"
<seb128> lol
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<larsu> seb128: at least you don't need to compile LO
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> nor webkit!
<kenvandine> :)
<larsu> \o/
 * seb128 is glad Laney took over this one
<larsu> Laney's computer sure isn't
<Laney> took over HA
<seb128> HA?
<Laney> I use PPAs these days :P
<seb128> that's cheating :p
<seb128> kenvandine, your turn ;-)
<kenvandine> content-hub:
<kenvandine>  * some work in progress for download/uploads
<kenvandine>  * Added snap decision to open downloaded, interim solution until we have the transfer indicator
<Laney> because I am incapable of not rebooting or closing the window without having used screen or killing the build or any other number of incompetent things
<kenvandine> i think that's all i have to report
<kenvandine> the long weekend has wiped my brain
<seb128> kenvandine, k, thanks ;-)
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128>  * desktop updates (totem-pl-parser, gdk-pixbuf, rhythmbox, glibmm, gtk)
<seb128>  * updated shotwell to correctly call the online account panel
<seb128>  * backported some warning fixes for totem
<seb128>  * debugged nautilus-share not working, ended up to be some Ubuntu dropped during the samba4 merge, brought that back
<seb128>  * some patch piloting
<seb128>  * cleaned up things for the u1 shutdown
<seb128>  * fixed gnome-icon-theme-extras being not installable
<seb128>  * handled landings through CI train (mostly indicators and settings)
<seb128>  * discussions about the lockscreen changes
<seb128>  * lot of bugs triage and testing of changes for others
<seb128> (Ubuntu *delta* dropped*)
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> is there any other topic/question?
<Sweetshark> addendum: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-libreoffice/322/? is all green for the first time -- not complaining about a spurious stderr output nor running out of discspace on the VM \o/
<Laney> weeeee
<seb128> Sweetshark, well done!
<seb128> thanks to jibel as well I guess ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: indeed: thanks jibel!
<Laney> u-c-c migrated too
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<seb128> mlankhorst, tjaalton: so the chromium issue is being tracked on your side, do you need testers for a fix?
<tjaalton> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/test
<tjaalton> it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1299499
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1299499 in mesa (Ubuntu) "kwin crashes on desktop startup with wobbly windows enabled" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> tjaalton, k, thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, what is blocking upload to trusty?
<tjaalton> i've been trying to poke upstream to commit something..
<tjaalton> found out that mesa-dev had a proposed patch a month ago that never got anywhere
<tjaalton> replied to the thread, still nothing
<tjaalton> anyway, the patch is a oneliner that shouldn't break anything..
<tjaalton> the new one that is
<seb128> just upload! ;-)
<tjaalton> yeah..
<tjaalton> done
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/1287341 something you would be interested to look at by any chance? ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1287341 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Touchscreen controls both screens in dual-monitor setup" [High,Triaged]
 * seb128 wonders if we have anyone who knows about the input system/touch enough to be able to do the work required there easily
<seb128> mlankhorst doesn't feel comfortable looking at the settings daemon
<seb128> others don't know much about the "input matrix"
<tjaalton> ugh :)
<mlankhorst> actually I mostly lack the hardware :p
<mlankhorst> seb128: my guess is the transform multiplies (x, y, 1) with the matrix to get the output coordinates
<mlankhorst> can see it when you do xinput, then see something like this: ↳ Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.9 Wireless Mouse      id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
<mlankhorst>  xinput list-props 9
<mlankhorst> Coordinate Transformation Matrix (143): 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
<seb128> mlankhorst, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698284 wrote
<ubot2> Gnome bug 698284 in xrandr "Missing feature causes weird behavior when using touchscreen when two (or more) monitors are present" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> "we don't map touchscreens to an output, we map it to a portion of the desktop."
<seb128> " don't know how to fix this other than a database in the style of libwacom"
<tjaalton> that doesn't sound too promising..
<mlankhorst> probably needs to happen :/
<bregma> big problem with a generalized solution to that touchscreen problem is that there is no association between the touch device and the display
<mlankhorst> yeah..
<bregma> not even at the kernel level
<mlankhorst> but for now assuming touchscreen maps to the eDP or integrated screen would be best bet :/
<bregma> it would makea reasonable starting default but isn't anything like a good solution since there are lots of external touchscreens out there
<seb128> yeah
<mlankhorst> how are they handled on other platforms?
<seb128> it would also mean that if I dock my 3 years non-touch laptop on an external touch monitor things would be the wrong way around
<tjaalton> but confirmed..
<tjaalton> *bug
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: which?
<tjaalton> the touch one
<mlankhorst> ah
<tjaalton> i've got this lovely harris beach sdp..
<bregma> mlankhorst, how are they handled on other platforms? poorly, just like high-DPI
<tjaalton> now excuse me while it dist-upgrades trusty->trusty for the next two hours..
<tjaalton> hmm I have win8 on this too
<mlankhorst> could we make it a ui thing perhaps?
<mlankhorst> let the user suffer for next few years until things standardize :/
<mlankhorst> anyway I really g2g!!
<mlankhorst> bb
<tjaalton> looks like works just fine on win8
<tjaalton> touch is duplicated when the screen is duplicated
<tjaalton> but not when it's extended
<tjaalton> and when only the external screen is used, touch events go there
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9mnUl9v1wI#t=17
<Laney> look at that sexy application
<CrazyLemon> hey guys... i'm getting "weird" behavior from nautilus. If i open trash, minimize it there is a arrow on the left side of nautilus launcher icon showing open window. When i click on that icon ANOTHER window opens. Is this expected behavior? I'd prefer to open already opened window (trash in this case)
<Laney> launches suspiciously fast :-)
<bschaefer> CrazyLemon, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1163041 in unity (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent behaviour with minimized Trash windows" [Low,Triaged]
<bregma> seb128, can you upload gnome-screensaver with https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gnome-screensaver/not-autostart-in-unity/+merge/214655 once I get a silo for line 65?
<Laney> also IRC isn't a good medium for reporting bugs
<CrazyLemon> bschaefer cool.. thanks for pointing that out :)
<bschaefer> CrazyLemon, yup, i happened to have been poked about it yesterday, so i had it on hand
<bschaefer> CrazyLemon, we are trying to get a fix out for it, but final freeze is soon :(
<seb128> bregma, yes
<bregma> seb128, landing-006 if you please
<seb128> bregma, on it
<beidl> CrazyLemon: ha! nice, I thought I was the only one noticing that bug :)
<CrazyLemon> beidl you are not alone! :>
<beidl> CrazyLemon, I assumed I could fix that bug myself, but man that code base is big/complicated :D
<seb128> bregma, what, it seems like I can't upload to that ppa either
<bregma> seb128, how does it feel to be weak and helpless again?
<seb128> bregma, that can't be happening to me!!!
<seb128> bregma, sorting it one on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<seb128> tedg, ogra_: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/ if you want to test the indicator-messages update (include upstart job)
 * tedg adds repo
<tedg> Is there a way to list the packages that no longer have a repo on your system?
<tedg> Trying to purge a PPA that I deleted.
<seb128> tedg, not that I know about
<mdeslaur> tedg: apt-show-versions | grep "No available"
<jose> jono: ping, I see some tech probs on the livestream?
<jose> whoops, wrong channel
<tedg> mdeslaur, Neat, now I'm kinda scared about how big the list is…
<mdeslaur> tedg: you've been upgrading since dapper, haven't you? :)
<tedg> mdeslaur, Heh, no, this machine came with 12.04 though
 * mdeslaur has a bunch of Ubuntu gOne stuff in there
<ogra_> seb128, yep, thanks
<seb128> ogra_, yep works fine, or yep you are going to try it? ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, on it (on the phone atm)
<seb128> ogra_, k, I tested the desktop so phone is enough
<ogra_> great
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs watching apt-get update ...
<ogra_> seb128, looks fine, starts, shows an SMS is sent to the phone
<seb128> ogra_, great, thanks
<seb128> let me publish then
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> thanks for taking that
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> bregma, unity failed to build in landing 006
<seb128> "Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications' does not contain a key named 'screen-reader-enabled'"
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<beidl> if someone is interested in my findings regarding the launcher just suddenly appearing instead of sliding in using the 4-finger swipe gesture:
<beidl> in Launcher.cpp, the events OnDragStart/Update/Finish get called correctly, and the drag_out_delta_x_ gets a usable value assigned with every update.
<beidl> but it seems that RenderArgs() is not getting called, so I assume that (if I understand this correctly) the drawing doesn't get queued up when swiping the launcher in. only when swiping the launcher out.
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma, bschaefer: ^ that might interest you
<bschaefer> seb128, thanks!
<bschaefer> beidl, that sounds like what would happen
<bschaefer> beidl, the Launcher.cpp is another monster class, that was written before we really were using nux (most of the logic bits)
<bschaefer> soo its very disconnected vs a lot of other classes we have
<bschaefer> beidl, hopefully Trevinho can check that, i don't have  a way to do 4-swipe
<beidl> disconnection isn't bad depending on the definition, I guess :)
<bschaefer> its in a bad way :)
<bschaefer> re-inventing bits of the wheel that nux solves
<beidl> I guess most of you can't wait to re-start that whole thing with unity8 :D
<beidl> I've just basically checked this by adding a hand full of couts in the code. events get recognized correctly, (probably) right values are assigned, etc. But QueueDraw only seems to actually do correct drawing when pushing the launcher away.
<bschaefer> beidl, are we detecting the opposite?
<bschaefer> if so, can you force the renderering?
<bschaefer> or force a queue draw
<bschaefer> beidl, also just to check, the bug you're running is swiping the launcher in, does not work?
<bschaefer> but out does?
<beidl> to rephrase myself: when dragging the launcher in using 4 fingers, there is no slide in animation. to be more precise:
<beidl> 1) either I drag the fingers slowly until the drag_delta_x reaches its maximum of 300 and the launcher suddenly pops up, no slide effect
<bschaefer> i wonder if our edge barrier code messed all that fun stuff up... hmm
<beidl> 2) or I swipe with a certain speed and if a certain threshold is reached, the slide animation is there, for the last few pixels before the max of 300 is reached
<bschaefer> beidl, is there a bug about this?
<bschaefer> as thats definitely a bug :)
<beidl> bug 1303141
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303141 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Regression] Unity Gestures: Launcher doesn't slide in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303141
<beidl> shouldn't edge barrier detection only trigger if the mouse pointer is in actually at the edge of the screen? ^^
<bschaefer> beidl, was this a recent regression?
<bschaefer> beidl, yes
<bschaefer> beidl, i don't know much about the gestures tbh :)
<beidl> I can't tell, I only installed 14.04 3 days ago
<beidl> but on 12.04.4 it worked
 * bschaefer doesn't even know who did the gestures work for the launcher
<beidl> I could try it with 13.10
<bschaefer> that would be nice, as we can possibly pin point the regression if it was recent
<bschaefer> if its to far back, then it'll be a bit more tricky
<bschaefer> beidl, but the real issue, is no animation?
<bschaefer> as if its popping
<beidl> yup, no animation
<beidl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY4YiZJ4Lrg
<bschaefer> fun .. hmm
<beidl> so the effect when dragging the launcher to the left works if the launcher is set to be dragged out
<beidl> but dragging in has no effect, only up to a certain threshold and then again only for the last few pixels until the launcher is fully revealed
<beidl> depending on how fast I swipe in and when I let go of the touchpad
<bschaefer> beidl, so it seems to have a problem going from hiding, to slowly showing it self...
<bschaefer> beidl, possibly check what the state hide machine things its state is, when updating
<bschaefer> attempting to drag the window out
<bschaefer> it could be getting stuck in the hidden state, until it pops
<bschaefer> as in the update function... i don't see it tell the state machine anything
<bschaefer> and on start, if its hidden it doesn't change the state machine either
<beidl> should I just check it by checking all possible quirks?
<bschaefer> beidl, do you see the DragOutProgress() function?
<beidl> yup
<beidl> that one never gets called when dragging in
<bschaefer> try printing out the progress
<bschaefer> o really?
<beidl> it only gets called by RenderArgs
<bschaefer> is RenderArgs getting called, or is this cond failing?
<bschaefer>   if (options()->hide_mode != LAUNCHER_HIDE_NEVER || hide_machine_.GetQuirk(LauncherHideMachine::LOCK_HIDE))
<beidl> RenderArgs doesn't get called either
<beidl> so I assume drawing is blocked
<bschaefer> possibly its getting called be returning early?
<bschaefer> do you have a print statement in DrawContent?
<bschaefer> as that should be very very noisy
 * bschaefer doesn't see a return in render args
<bschaefer> as we do a QueueDraw() on each DragUpdate
<beidl> I'll add some here and there :)
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> beidl, also check: nux::GestureDeliveryRequest Launcher::GestureEvent(const nux::GestureEvent &event)
<bschaefer> possibly, we aren't getting an update event?
<bschaefer> when dragging in?
<beidl> update event is there as it should be
<bschaefer> beidl, its getting called as you drag in?
<beidl> yup
<bschaefer> which should then call QueueDraw()
<bschaefer> soo DrawContent should be getting called...
<bschaefer> which called RenderArgs()
 * bschaefer wishes his touchpad supported 4 touch input
<bregma> bschaefer, you know we can capture touch input and replay it
<bschaefer> bregma, i think you've mentioned this before, like with the test from libgrib
 * bregma tries to restore that knowledge form offline backup
<jdstrand> seb128: hey, does this look right to you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223201/
<seb128> jdstrand, yes?
<seb128> jdstrand, what is "loginctl" telling you?
<jdstrand> seb128: so, 13.10 and 12.04 didn't have lightdm owning 5 /dev/pts/* files
<bregma> bschaefer, sudo apt-get install evemu-tools, then dpwnload this into a file called 'elan.device': http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223202/
<jdstrand> seb128: I'm not logged in
<bschaefer> bregma, awesome, thanks!
<seb128> jdstrand, sorry, the "yes?" was because it might be a known bug
<seb128> jdstrand, can you get me the loginctl output?
<bregma> bschaefer, then download this into a file called 'elan-4-swipe,events': http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223204/
<bregma> bschaefer, then run 'sudo evemu-device elan.device &' and remember the device it prints out (something like /dev/input/event17)
<jdstrand> seb128: oh, if I login and back out, it picked up a 6th pts device
<jdstrand> seb128: so, just loginctl as a normal user?
<seb128> jdstrand, yeah, I bet loginctl lists lightdm sessions?
<bregma> bschaefer, then run 'sudo evemu-play /dev/input/event17 < elan-4-swipe.events' to replay the gesture
<seb128> jdstrand, yes
<bregma> bschaefer, when you're done, kill the evemu-device process
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223225/
<jdstrand> seb128: ^
<bschaefer> bregma, sweet, ill give that a go
<seb128> jdstrand, loginctl session-status c3?
<bschaefer> bregma, didn't print out a device :(
<jdstrand> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223231/
<bschaefer> bregma, nevermind
 * bschaefer was in the wrong dir... duh
 * bregma slaps bschaefer upside the head
<seb128> jdstrand, I guess that greeter is running? what about c1?
<jdstrand> the greeter is running. I am logged in via ssh
<bschaefer> bregma, fun part, the events happen so fast, the launcher pops open then get stuck
<bregma> bschaefer, it's supposed to stay open so you can use it, are you sure it's stuck?
<jdstrand> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223239/
<bschaefer> bregma, well i can drag it back away
<bschaefer> since i've pulled it open
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, thanks
<jdstrand> seb128: note, this is with a fresh install in a VM (I'm performing install audits)
<seb128> jdstrand, that looks like the issue that today's lightdm is supposed to fix
<bschaefer> bregma, but yeah it works, and it snaps open, just like beidl bug
<jdstrand> ah cool
<bregma> bschaefer, you mean you can't unshow it?  I'll just capture the close swipe too....
<Laney> yeah I see them, they're opened by indicators
<bschaefer> bregma, that'll be good, and yeah
<bschaefer> bregma, not stuck in a buggy way
<bschaefer> just i cant push it close my self
<seb128> jdstrand, but I just tried and it looks like it might not be fixed
<bschaefer> bregma, have to restart unity
<seb128> where is robert_ancell? ;-)
<beidl> bregma, I tried it as well, I don't know how fast you did that swipe, but it was pretty instant
<jdstrand> should I file a new bug or will you?
<bschaefer> beidl, yeah, if we get the close swipe, we can tell :)
<bregma> bschaefer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223243/
<bschaefer> cool thanks!
<bregma> bschaefer, beidl, I went at the regular speed, it definitely just pops open
<seb128> jdstrand, speaking of robert_ancell
<seb128> jdstrand, open a bug please
<robert_ancell> er...
<seb128> robert_ancell, hye
<seb128> hey even
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: hi!
<bschaefer> bregma, cool, soo I can reproduce it then :).
<bschaefer> bregma, smooooth on the close, snap on the open
<seb128> robert_ancell, jdstrand was asking about left-open session from lightdm, seems like we still have open session with indicators even after today's update (which looked liked from the changelog it should fix the issue)
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: basically, I saw this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223201/. then seb128 asked for: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223225/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223231/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223239/
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: note, this is with a fresh install in a VM (I'm performing install audits)
<jdstrand> seb128, robert_ancell: I don't have 1.10.0-0ubuntu1  yet
<jdstrand> I still have 1.9.14-0ubuntu2
<seb128> jdstrand, robert_ancell: I'm running today's update (including lightdm 1.10) and I've rebooted the machine a bit earlier, and opening/closing a guest session still leads to leftover sessions with indicators
<bschaefer> bregma, thats kind of awesome that its pretty easy to output that info and push it back through a device
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, it should be fixed in unity-greeter, not lightdm
<robert_ancell> we do still have a logind session open because of pulseaudio
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've the new unity-greeter and it's not fixed
<seb128>                   ├─8094 init --user --startup-event indicator-services-start...
<seb128>                   ├─8156 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<seb128>                   ├─8174 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<seb128>                   ├─8207 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-bluetooth/indicato...
<seb128>                   ├─8219 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-so..
<robert_ancell> seb128, 14.04.09?
<seb128> ii  unity-greeter                                         14.04.9-0ubuntu1                                          i386         Unity Greeter
<robert_ancell> does ps show those as running?
<seb128> ii  lightdm                                               1.10.0-0ubuntu1                                           i386         Display Manager
<seb128> lightdm   8219  0.0  0.1 119552  4548 ?        Ssl  21:42   0:00 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<robert_ancell> seb128, jdstrand, are these triggered on a normal login or a user switch?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I did "boot; log in my normal user; go to session indicator, pick guest; log out from guest; log back in to normal user"
<robert_ancell> seb128, so does it occur after first login or only after guest login?
<seb128> guest login
<seb128> I had none after my user login
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: let me upgrade. for me, I only logged in via ssh (ie, not via lightdm) and lightdm owned 5 /dev/pts/* devices. I logged in and out and then lightdm picked up a 6th
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> jdstrand, you don't have today's updates though, so part of the issue is probably what got resolved with today's updates
<beidl> bschaefer, it might be a wild guess, but is it possible that queued draw calls could be skipped entirely and stay there without being unqueued? maybe it's a nux bug.
<seb128> jdstrand, can you upgrade lightdm/unity-greeter and try again?
<jdstrand> seb128: yes, that is why I said 'let me upgrade' :)
 * jdstrand is doing so now
<seb128> jdstrand, sorry, I skipped that, I was typing ;-)
<beidl> bschaefer, because I've noticed that the performance of unity degrades on my Intel HD 4000
<robert_ancell> seb128, I still get nothing after logging in as guest
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you log out/back to your session from the greeter?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll do an upgrade to
<robert_ancell> toop
<robert_ancell> too
<seb128> robert_ancell, let me reboot as well, just making sure I had the updates before my restart (I think I did but better to make sure)
<bschaefer> beidl, could be... though they usually aren't skipped...
<bschaefer> beidl, nux is another monster as well
<jdstrand> robert_ancell, seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223299/
<jdstrand> robert_ancell, seb128: that is without logging in via lightdm
<ochosi> robert_ancell: thanks for the hint with the exit-signal, will check that!
<robert_ancell> ochosi, np
<mdeslaur> seb128: are you able to create a folder on your desktop?
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, i.e. that is boot and waiting at greeter?
<seb128> mdeslaur, with today's compiz update yes, update and restart ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: ah, ok, thanks
<mdeslaur> sorry for the noise
<seb128> mdeslaur, no worry ;-)
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: yes
<seb128> mdeslaur, that happens only if you have a window on screen btw, you can "show the desktop" as a workaround
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, ok, so that all looks normal
<beidl> bschaefer, compiz RAM usage definitely gets higher and higher when repeatedly swiping the launcher in and out... I smell leaks
<seb128> jdstrand, robert_ancell: ok, I can't reproduce the leftover indicators issue after a reboot, so I guess jdstrand's issue is a different one
<bschaefer> beidl, i would guess leaks as well... theres a bug of stuff in nux dealing with gestures, plus what we do with the launcher :(
<seb128> robert_ancell, good job fixing that one btw ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I just randomly noticed it. Has it always been broken or did glib change its signal handling behaviour?
<robert_ancell> I can't find anywhere in the docs that actually says "if you return false the default signal handler will be run"
<seb128> I don't know, it noticed this cycle/pinged ted about it some days ago
<seb128> robert_ancell, blame desrt!
<robert_ancell> seb128, was there a bug? I couldn't find one
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, I asked ted if that was an issue with upstart/indicators being ported to use upstart this cycle
<seb128> robert_ancell, he said he would check with you
<beidl> bschaefer, what about valgrinding that sucker? probably way too slow?
<seb128> I guess you got to it before he managed to do that
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: so, I'm not saying it is wrong, but in prior releases lightdm didn't own any of the /dev/pts/* devices while sitting at the greeter. in 14.04 it owns 5. this is intentional?
<bschaefer> beidl, it is slow and we have before, but I've not done it wiht gestures
<bschaefer> soo i would think it needs some love
<bschaefer> beidl, how i usually start valgrind + unity
<bschaefer> G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly valgrind --tool=memcheck --num-callers=50 --leak-check=full --track-origins=yes compiz --replace 2>&1 | tee ~/unity-valgrind.log
<bschaefer> it is very very VERY slow though
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: if it is intended, I can add to our install audit notes that this is by design
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, I can't think what would be opening them
<robert_ancell> fuser doesn't show any of them being owned by any processes
<bschaefer> beidl, bregma also getting these fun warnings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223335/
<bschaefer> beidl, but i seem to be getting to DrawContent/RenderArgs()
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, please file a bug and I'll investigate
<bschaefer> beidl, the problem im seeing, is the progress when opening is either 0.0, then it jumps to 1.0
<bschaefer> theres no animation going on...
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: fyi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223345/
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: I'll file a bug
<bschaefer> which.... could be because it doesn't get there *while* dragging...
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, ah, so it's probably the indicators/dbus/dconf doing it
<robert_ancell> desrt, ^ do you know what these open pts's are from?
<jdstrand> fyi, bug #1304640
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304640 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm owns several /dev/pts/* devices in 14.04, none in 13.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304640
<beidl> bschaefer, most probably. anyways I'm done with valgrinding
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> beidl, yeah valgrind is a hassle
<beidl> makes every hardware look dated :D
<beidl> bschaefer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223364/
<bschaefer> beidl, i think this is one thing that is happening, when you manually do it as well:
<bschaefer> WARN  2014-04-08 22:11:39 nux.geisadapter GeisAdapter.cpp:157 Failed to dispatch events! Status: 20
<bschaefer> beidl, we must be losing events somewhere...
<bschaefer> but hmm
<bschaefer> beidl, also thats a small log compared to some we use to get :)
<beidl> bschaefer, but that's strange, since the OnDragUpdate gets called successfully
 * bschaefer remembers having to parse 100k logs
<bschaefer> beidl, it is, and im getting progress updates
<bschaefer> for both drag in/out
<bschaefer> and both don't call draw inbetween the update
<bschaefer> beidl, the open: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223371/
<bschaefer> beidl, the close: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223375/
<desrt> robert_ancell: that looks interesting
<bschaefer> beidl, but DragOutProgress() only starts getting called after all that... i think theres just a better animation when closing?
<bschaefer> well now im a bit confused :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: it's pretty clear from the output that all of the processes involved here are simply getting this pts on their stdout/stderr at startup, though
<desrt> so i guess if there is a problem then the problem lies what the thing that is spawning them
<robert_ancell> upstart?
<desrt> i guess?
<desrt> look at the fd numbers... 1/2
<beidl> bschaefer, I also thought it could be the launcher staying full transparent until letting go, but setting changing the effect in CCSM doesn't help either
<beidl> *effect setting
<desrt> more interesting is the fact that there seems to be several copies of dconf running as the lightdm user.....
<desrt> that's definitely not good
<desrt> i guess that also means that you have multiple session busses up
<bschaefer> beidl, it could be, ill check as well
<robert_ancell> desrt, weird
<bregma> bschaefer, that warning at GeisAdapter.cpp:157 is bogus, a value of GEIS_STATUS_CONTINUE is not an error
<bschaefer> bregma, i think it could be caused by where i position my mouse
<bschaefer> before i run your events
<bschaefer> nope, but idk what that STATUS_CONTINUE means
<bregma> bschaefer, GEIS_STATUS_CONTINUE means there are event remaining in the queue, they'll be processed the next time the main even loop gets executed
<bregma> which will be right away, because there are still events in the queue
<bschaefer> beidl, weirdly, (1.0f - DragOutProgress()) returns 0 when dragging open, and 1 when dragging close
<bschaefer> beidl, i don't think DragOutProgress() does anything, and I think its all about: auto_hide_animation_.GetCurrentValue()
<bschaefer> bregma, haha
<bschaefer> bregma, hmm i wonder why they print errors then?
<bschaefer> why *nux* does at lease
<bregma> bschaefer, that sounds like some of the old Nux animation code that was changed back in 13.10 to use new animation
<bschaefer> bregma, yeah, which i think is causing the bug
<bschaefer> as its returning 0
<bschaefer> <value> * 0 :)
<bregma> I suspect it may have been ported incorrectly
<bschaefer> yeah which is expected if you ever look at that launcher code haha
<bschaefer> beidl, try this! (Seems to work for me)
<bschaefer> beidl,     float autohide_progress = auto_hide_animation_.GetCurrentValue();// * (1.0f - DragOutProgress());
<bschaefer> just use the auto_hide_animation_GetCurrentValue() under RenderArgs();
<bschaefer> and its all smooth for me :)
<bschaefer> that looks soooo much better...
<beidl> building
<bschaefer> beidl, cool, yeah we switched to a new animation frame work,and we updated a bunch of the animations
<bschaefer> seems like we missed this one :)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, would have known right away though haha
<bschaefer> as he did the launcher animation re-work :)
<beidl> bschaefer, the good news: yes it animates! :) the bad news: it doesn't follow finger movement like in the video
<bschaefer> :(
<bschaefer> beidl, so now it just animates?
<bschaefer> only when it gets above 300?
<beidl> when dragging in, yes. when dragging out it's almost instant
<beidl> when dragging out by a few imaginary pixels, it hides, then letting go makes it slide in again
<bschaefer> welllll shoots
<bschaefer> beidl, in == hide? out == open?
<beidl> sry, in == reveal, out == hide
<bschaefer> beidl, soo reveal is still broken? As it doesn't follow the fingers?
 * bschaefer is surprised dragging to hide works...
<beidl> yes, it only animates when above 300 and letting go
<bschaefer> beidl, yeah you're right, theres no drawing going on until after you let go (i think?)
<bschaefer> let me double check that
<bregma> beidl, there's really no way to guarantee the Launcher drag will follow the finger movements smoothly because of the relative sizes and pixel and point densities of the various input and output devices involved
<beidl> bregma, well the delta_drag_x changes respectively to the finger movement
<beidl> and on 12.04 it worked quite nicely
<bschaefer> beidl, i don't think we are getting any gesture events until it gets past the 300...?
<bschaefer> as when I use that event bregma gave me it either works, animates and gets above 300
<bschaefer> or does nothing
<bschaefer> and complains about failing to dispatch an event
<bschaefer> bregma, if you've some time to send me an event that drags the launcher attempting to open it, but doesn't quite get there?
<bschaefer> as it use to drag out a little, then you let go, its not within the threshold, and hides again
<bschaefer> IIRC
<beidl> std:: cout << drag_out_delta_x_ << std::endl; right before QueueDraw() in OnDragUpdate() gives me this when dragging in-out-in-out
<beidl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223506/
<bregma> bschaefer, I can't get it to do that
<bschaefer> bregma, o,well shoot
<bschaefer> beidl, hmm are you able to draging towards revel, then back down?
<bschaefer> does it update correctly like that?
 * bschaefer needs a touch pad
<bschaefer> Trevinho, do you have one?
<beidl> bschaefer, yes
<bschaefer> beidl, and its not getting to DrawUpdate/RenderArg when dragging right?
<beidl> bschaefer, right
<bschaefer> beidl, which is the problem...but it doesn't seem to get to draw when dragging close either?
<beidl> even though QueueDraw returns
<bschaefer> beidl, does it render when you're closing it? (the test events i have show it only renders until the dragging is done, but down during updates)
<beidl> you mean with your autohide_progress change?
<bschaefer> beidl, well, in general
<beidl> bschaefer, generally, when closing, yes, it renders
<bschaefer> beidl, when i was using the close event, it wasn't getting to DrawUpdate() when the delta x was updating
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> it all happens so fast on my end haha
<beidl> bschaefer, I guess a real-time-record would be way too big for a paste :D
<bschaefer> well, i think a real device would make this a bit easier :)
 * bschaefer keeps trying to touch his screen
 * beidl closes his laptop
<beidl> can you reach it? haha
<bschaefer> no haha
<bschaefer> well, at this point we can make the animation no instant
<bschaefer> not*
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-09
<robert_ancell> darkxst, can you reproduce bug 1278467?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1278467 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_have_shell()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278467
<darkxst> robert_ancell, I haven't seen that crash in quite some time
<darkxst> also it should have been fixed already by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/revision/448
<darkxst> (if its the same bug)
<robert_ancell> darkxst, it's the number 3 crasher in trusty right now
<robert_ancell> there's a typo in debian/patches/90_set_gmenus_xsettings.patch which is probably causing it.
<robert_ancell> But I can't reproduce
<robert_ancell> darkxst, #3 on https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&period=month
<darkxst> apparrently I can reproduce it
<darkxst> do you have a patch?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, can you try lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, ok, will do
<darkxst> robert_ancell, that code should not even get run on a gdm/gnome-shell session
<darkxst> oh it does actually, but setting have_unity = TRUE there is just wrong
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what time is the desktop meeting?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, that seems to fix the crash, but can you also fix
<darkxst> 104
<darkxst> 104
<darkxst> +        manager->priv->have_unity = TRUE;
<darkxst> before you upload
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I'll let you fix that one
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I've already uploaded
<robert_ancell> I was optimistic :)
<robert_ancell> so dobey, when you guys going to stop hogging the top spots on errors.ubuntu.com? ;)
<darkxst> robert_ancell, lp:~darkxst/gnome-settings-daemon/have-unity
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I have no idea what meeting you are referring to. So far as I know, there hasn't been a desktop team meeting for a while. I know there are system settings meetings on Friday EU time, but thats all.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, there is one but just not a good time for us https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting
<TheMuso> And note the lack of any 2014 meeting notes...
<TheMuso> Sed meetings seased in June last year.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, they're on IRC, no-one updates the Wiki anymore (the last one http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/01/%23ubuntu-desktop.html)
<TheMuso> h ok.
<cyphermox> qengho: you should ask to get testimonials prior to the next membership boards meeting
<qengho> Ah, right.
<cyphermox> to add to your wiki page, and/or people to come cheer for you during the meeting
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I don't think that's needed - g_bus_watch_name will call one of the callbacks so in this case you will immediately get a name_vanished in GNOME
<robert_ancell> https://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/gio-Watching-Bus-Names.html#g-bus-watch-name
<qengho> cyphermox: How many testimonials do you recommend?
<qengho> cyphermox: and, how did you notice my page?
<cyphermox> qengho: no number in particular, one or two, the more the better of course
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yeah, and that value is only used after one of the callbacks so it should be fine
<cyphermox> I'm on the 1200 UTC board and I was wondering if tomorrow was a meeting
<cyphermox> I've been feeling so-so for a while so waking so early up is hard
<darkxst> robert_ancell, in which case that line should not even be there!
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yeah, I guess so!
<qengho> All: Most of you are out-of-phase from my normal work-day, but if you know me, chad, please make a note on my wiki page about my suitability for Ubuntu membership.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChadMiller
<qengho> beuno, dobey, jcastro, slangasek: Hi, diverse selection of colleagues. I'm applying for Ubuntu membership. If you don't think that is a terrible idea, please consider adding a note to say so on my wiki page.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChadMiller
<qengho> Oh, smuxi irc client, you so crazy.
<qengho> Wrong channel.
<darkxst> qengho, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard
<qengho> darkxst: you're pointing me to the desktop delegationm?
<darkxst> qengho, DMB handles memberships for devs and they have a template for collecting endorsements
<pitti> Good morning
<maclin> pitti, hi, the chinese language pack is not updated to latest. Our QA team is doing the translation tests these days.  Would you please help to rebuild this package?
<pitti> maclin: latest is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-zh-hans/1:14.04+20140403
<pitti> maclin: today we'll get a new automatic update
<pitti> right, it was built last night: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+language-packs
<pitti> maclin: for some reason Launchpad didn't produce an update last Friday
<maclin> pitti, yes, we have updated new translations these days.
<maclin> these changes are not include in the latest ISO
<maclin_> pitti, could you help to confirm the problem of language pack?
<pitti> maclin_: which problem?
<pitti> maclin_: probably not, I can't read Chinese; i. e. if some translation is wrong I won't be able to spot taht
<pitti> maclin_: if you mean the rebuild, that's going to happen automatically in a few hours
<pitti> (see above)
<maclin_> pitti, I lose the connection just now.  you said there is a problem of building of package last Friday.  Normally the pckage will be built automatically everyday, however the last version is 20140403.
<pitti> maclin_: yes, but LP did build an update yesterday, so today we'll get new langpacks
<maclin_> pitti, I get it, thanks a lot:)
<mlankhorst> morning!
<ritz> what is the probability of this fix in precise - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1214352  ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1214352 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "GUINT32/64_SWAP_LE_BE macros do not enclose val argument in parentheses" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Laney> guten morgen
<beidl_> bregma, I'm sorry if I'm starting to annoy you but I just found another bug related to the launcher (no gestures). bug 1304882
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304882 in Unity "[Regression] Launcher doesn't reappear fully after hiding from DND" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304882
<Laney> tjaalton: did you see the wayland change? Might be something that's needed in Debian too
<tjaalton> don't think so
<tjaalton> they never had the old pkg names iirc
<tjaalton> on a shipped release anyway
<Laney> I thought they did the same libwayland0 -> client/server split
<Laney> https://packages.debian.org/source/stable/wayland
<tjaalton> hum, ok
<Laney> I don't really get what situation made this necessary, so I can't say if it is a problem there too
<Laney> man, I like epiphany
<Laney> + g_spawn_command_line_async("killall -q gnome-screensaver", nullptr);
<Laney> This makes me feel weird
<larsu> Laney: ugh
<larsu> why?
<Laney> unity wants to own org.gnome.Screensaver
<Laney> I guess gnome-screensaver was getting there first
<larsu> and gnome-screensaver doesn't allow replacement?
<larsu> patching it to do allow that might be the better route
<Laney> Don't know
<Laney> how do you do that?
<pitti> killall is racy
<larsu> pass G_BUS_NAME_OWNER_FLAGS_ALLOW_REPLACEMENT do g_bus_own_name()
<pitti> dbus-activation or upstart could be faster than your own
<larsu> and G_BUS_NAME_OWNER_FLAGS_REPLACE in unity
<pitti> right, that sounds like the more proper way to do it
<Laney> yes, it does
<Laney> I didn't know about this facility
<Laney> Trevinho: ^^^^^^
<larsu> pitti: I love how you came up with an actual problem of this line instead of just being disgusted by it (like I was) ;)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> If we're fixing the line, don't use killall
<Laney> it does something very very different on solaris
<Laney> also pass -u <username> :-)
<pitti> well, eww for killall and using shell, too, of course :)
<pitti> 'pkill', '-u', geteuid(), 'gnome-screensaver'
<pitti> (with appropriate stringificatino and syntax of course)
<larsu> Laney: argh, dbus-glib
<Laney> larsu: somehow I'm not surprised
<larsu> Laney: so pass DBUS_NAME_FLAG_ALLOW_REPLACEMENT to dbus_bus_request_name(). Want a patch?
<mhr3> ALLOW_REPLACEMENT on a security-based component isn't overly... secure
<pitti> *shrug*, you can also just kill it
<larsu> mhr3: if you're on the bus it's too late
<pitti> ALLOW_REPLACEMENT is merly avoiding a race condition, it's not making the whole thing any less secure
<larsu> you can even call "SetActive" on it
<larsu> also, what pitti says
<Laney> larsu: it's okay, I'm already there
<larsu> coolio
<Laney> I guess it should handle NameLost too,e h
<larsu> wow, it adds a match for _every_ nameownerchanged
<larsu> *sigh*
<larsu> and then doesn't do anything with it ...
<larsu> (not even when its own name changeS)
 * larsu should stop reading that code
<xnox> Laney: larsu: borderless metacity theme is unusable under a normal desktop (e.g. edubuntu) so now i'm thinking what can I do about ubiquity. It has darkcolor/normal white/darkcolor layout and an ugly 1px white hairlines on the left and right around the dark bits under metacity.
<xnox> last time around trying to switch to compiz, proved unreliable as it was crashing a lot.
<xnox> i wonder if i can make ubiquity window borderless - e.g. with Window hints? set_border_width? i'll experiment with it later.
<larsu> xnox: you can remove decrations entirely, but that will remove the titlebar as well
<larsu> I don't think there's another way to control the border width
<xnox> larsu: that wouldn't be that bad. We don't support mimimising/maximizing and for most part "the x" button doesn't do anything, and we have a dedicated "quit" button anyway.
<xnox> larsu: how would i do that?
<xnox> (to try out, clearly not for trusty)
<larsu> xnox: gtk_window_set_dectorated
<mlankhorst> no seb128 today?
<Laney> travelling
<mlankhorst> k
<Sweetsha1k> ^^ no seb today!
<Trevinho> Laney yeah, larsu yeah I thought about use the replacement thing... but gs does not use gdbus
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, I've done that with killall -u ... I just didn't push the change yet as it needs a rebuild of the silo
<Laney> Trevinho: trying it now, hopefully works
<Sweetsha1k> didrocks, pitti: since seb is AWOL, would one of you sponsor a final LibreOffice upload for me today then? minimal change: to heal the worst of bug 1300283 with one upstream commit reverted?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300283 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice does not start in a KDE 4 session" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300283
<larsu> Trevinho: that's a dbus feature which should work with any client library
<Trevinho> and yes... I would have loved to use upstart to stop gs,. but that would have made things more complex
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, I know, it's just that i wasnt' unsure how quick to do it was there
<Trevinho> larsu: as... if I override the name, then the client gets it back automatically as soon as it's available?
<Trevinho> however, ihmo the best solution would just be to use upstart to start the service, instead that using a dbus rule
<Trevinho> but not sure how quick that can be
<didrocks> Sweetshark: here is seb128 for you :)
<didrocks> I wonder where he was slacking :p
<didrocks> 13:35:12 Sweetsha1k | didrocks, pitti: since seb is AWOL, would one of you sponsor a final LibreOffice upload for me today then?
<didrocks>                     | minimal change: to heal the worst of bug 1300283 with one upstream commit reverted?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300283 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice does not start in a KDE 4 session" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300283
<mhr3> Trevinho, as long as upstart activation and dbus activation are two separate things, it's never going to work properly
<mhr3> fortunately we're moving to systemd :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: isn't this working https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-December/032295.html
<Trevinho> mhr3: at least, that's what I meant...
<Trevinho> mhr3: i read about that some time ago, but never tested
<Trevinho> nor I can find any *.service using UpstartJob
<mhr3> if that works then indeed that's the way to go
<seb128> good afternoon desktopers
<seb128> Trevinho, mhr3: what are you trying to do?
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<Trevinho> seb128: well.... see if I can clanup the killall thing for gs (that I hate, but it's the faster, and works)
<Trevinho> seb128: so if it would be a way to start the g-s service using upstart on name activation, then it would be just trivial to stop it in a cleaner way
<Laney> I'm looking at the replacement, don't bother duplicating
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> hey seb128
<Sweetshark> didrocks: ha!
<mhr3> Trevinho, so that feature is available for over 3 years and there isn't a single service using it?
<Trevinho> mhr3: it looks like that :o
<mhr3> that's just... sad
<seb128> Trevinho, mhr3: dbus activation through upstart?
<mhr3> yea
<Trevinho> Laney: looking at the replacemenet of gs name?
<Laney> yes
<mhr3> why did we have the awful hud hacks then
<mhr3> guess i'm not the only one who didn't know about it
<Trevinho> I read about that loong time ago, always in my mind, but now not looking references for that makes me worry
<Sweetshark> seb128: Im right now preparing an update for just the libreoffice doesnt start on KDE issue with just one upstream revert (the other fixes seem too risky), will you sponsor today?
<seb128> Trevinho, mhr3: the dbus patched needed for the upstart-dbus-activation got dropped since that email (or said different upstart doesn't support upstart activation)
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, thanks... what made me worried about it how to recover the name and functionalities when the other owner goes away... If that is somewhat possible... Also at that point I would have preferred not to keep a not-needed instance of gs running
<Trevinho> :°(
<seb128> Trevinho, why is g-s running at all?
<Trevinho> seb128: I didn't debug, but it always run on startup for some service/app/indicator requiring it... Anyway also if it would not run, we still need to kill it in case that you switch off one option that doesn't need gs anymore
<Trevinho> seb128: also, have you tried the ppa? And, can you trigger a rebuild or only bregma can?
<Trevinho> as I've one line fix for 1291088
<Trevinho> btw in recent updates I've noticed another thing... When clicking on the username in the indicator-session, logind doesn't emit the Lock signal anymore... So tty7 (say) stays unlocked
<seb128> Trevinho, since when? with that ppa only?
<seb128> Trevinho, no I didn't test the ppa, it failed to build on the a11y schemas issue yesterday and I was travelling/offline this morning
<Trevinho> seb128: ah ok...
<Trevinho> seb128: no, since before
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> the sessions got locked here
<pitti> Sweetshark: sure! do you have a .dsc and source.changes to sign and upload somewhere? (debdiff would be nice too, but I can generate that myself)
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, it does here by calling the dbus service manually... let me check
<Laney> Trevinho: I made it exit if the name gets replaced
<Laney> and it's got D-Bus activation so if unity goes away then the next call will start g-s
<Trevinho> Laney: ah nice
<Sweetshark> pitti: (re)generating them right now, Ill ping you with a link, when they are all done. Thanks!
<Laney> Trevinho: btw how do you build unity packages?
<Laney> I'm finding that the dbus part of the testsuite fails when I use sbuild
<Trevinho> Laney: I quite never build packages for unity... and so when I do that I just use the manual way :/
<Trevinho> Laney: but dbus should work there... I mean, we create a fake context
<Laney> ok, well the branch I'll propose (if it works) contains a change in debian/rules to let you skip the testsuite
<Laney> I was getting connection refused errors
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, let's see
<Laney> it's not urgent to fix as it obviously works on the buildds
<Laney> just was wondering
<Laney> Trevinho: how do I test the onboard/a11y fallback?
<Laney> hold on, I installed the wrong g-s
<Trevinho> Laney: just enable OSK or screen reader from ucc
<Laney> turning on OSK didn't do anything visible
<Laney> I can't make it come up
<Laney> however it did make g-s start and the osk worked in its lock screen
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/4.2.3/libreoffice_4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu2_source.changes <- here is the new package, and here is the debdiff: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/4.2.3/libreoffice_4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu2.diff
<bregma> Laney, could you update me what's going on with the lockscreen stuff?  Do you have an additional patch for g-s to upload to my silo and are going to make an MP for Unity?
<pitti> Sweetshark: do we need -l10n as well?
<Laney> bregma: correct
<Laney> killall gnome-screensaver is bad and unnecessary
<Sweetshark> pitti: I generated, signed and uploaded one just in case, but we certainly dont need one for the fix (which will only touch libreoffice-kde). So no, dont sponsor a new libreoffice-l10n.
<bregma> Laney, agreed, do you know when it'll be ready?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ack; libo uploaded
<Laney> bregma: imminently
<Laney> Trevinho: can you check lp:~laney/unity/g-s-replace and merge it into your branch if you like it?
<Trevinho> Laney: yes
<Trevinho> Laney: do I need also a gs irght?
<Laney> larsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226032/ for g-s
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: what vcs do you use? I commited yesterday's silo upload to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-screensaver/ubuntu
<Laney> I'll bzr it in a sec
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, yhsnkd
<Trevinho> thanks*
<Laney> I didn't do anything fancy like checking the owner
<Sweetshark> pitti: We only ran with the -l10n debian revision diffing from the libreoffice debian reversion once in early trusty and there havent been any issues then with dependencies, so I assume that to be safe. I prepared the -l10n package only for the worst case scenario that there is an overspecific dependency relation somewhere still. But no, I dont want it to be uploaded.
<Laney> because it's exiting if it doesn't get the name that situation shouldn't happen
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks a lo for the upload.
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, change is fine (it's the same that I did, and then stashed :))
<Laney> nice
<mlankhorst> seb128: you mentioned a touch bug to jasoncwarner?
<Laney> well, if someone can review that g-s debdiff and see what they think then we can do some bit pushing
<mlankhorst> also can't reproduce the chromium bug, probably hw specific :/
<seb128> mlankhorst, the latitude inspiron we got for testing gets lot of input error in the xorg logs when using the touch screen
<mlankhorst> what  errors exactly?
<seb128> mlankhorst, the chromium issue got fixed with tjaalton's mesa uploaded yesterday
<mlankhorst> ah k
<Trevinho> Laney: where it is?
<mlankhorst> marking dupliate then
<seb128> mlankhorst, I don't have my touch laptop here for the xorg error, let me try to get that
<Laney> Trevinho: pastebinned it up ^^^ there
<Trevinho> Laney: ah sorry
<seb128> Laney, you should commit to the packaging vcs directly?
<Laney> just did that
<Trevinho> Laney: exit(0) can't be replaced by quitting the loop?
<bregma> seb128, would that be the [ 25508.732] (EE) BUG: ../../dix/touch.c:644 in TouchConvertToPointerEvent() xorg error?
<seb128> bregma, could be, I tried that some weeks ago ... do you get stack of thoses in the log?
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^
<seb128> bregma, can you pastebin/share your xorg log maybe?
<Laney> Trevinho: Maybe could gtk_main_quit() instead
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah it's probably better
<larsu> Laney: I don't think you need to listen to both nameownerchanged _and_ namelost
<Laney> Just thinking if it can happen before gtk_init
<Laney> larsu: wasn't clear to me which one you are supposed to get
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, well main_loop_quit might still be fine, isn't it?
<Laney> it's the gtk mainloop
<larsu> Laney: namelost should be enough and results in much less dbus traffic (if you also remove the watch)
<larsu> not sure if this patch should fix existing bugs, though
<larsu> but getting woken up for every name change is a bit excessive...
<larsu> otherwise it's fine. Thanks!
<Laney> yeah...
<Laney> let me check if NameLost works
<larsu> you might ned to add a mtch rule for that (not sure though)
<bregma> seb128, mlankhorst, Xorg.0.log with MT errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226096/
<seb128> bregma, thanks
<bregma> the on-screen symptom is the pointer gets entangled with MT gestures
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^
<Trevinho> Laney: is that patch based on lp:~3v1n0/gnome-screensaver/not-autostart-in-unity? as it fails to merge there
<bregma> now if I could figure out how to get my external monitor configured correctly, I'd be happier
<bregma> damned lying EDIDs
<Laney> Trevinho: lockscreen-disable-with-osk
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, ok it's based on the pkg that is in the silo
<Trevinho> Laney: no, I meant the gs one
<Laney> ah yes, that
<mlankhorst> non-emulating touch event :s
<Laney> testing with NameLost only
<Trevinho> Laney: how is it going?
<Laney> 2 mins
<Laney> Trevinho: works, also with gtk_main_quit() too
<Trevinho> Laney: cool
<Laney> Trevinho: pushed, try lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-screensaver/ubuntu
<Trevinho> Laney: thanks
<Laney> lunch now, will fix up when I get back if necessary
<Laney> otherwise looking forward to silage
<mlankhorst> bregma: do you have a reproducible testcase?
<mlankhorst> or just a sequence that lets you trip things reliably
<Trevinho> Laney: it works like a charm, cool!
<seb128> xnox, is it known there is no indicator-power on ubiquity-install-mode?
<Trevinho> seb128: from my POV, Laney's patch is fine to go into the silo
<Trevinho> Laney: fyi i've merged the unity branch into mine as well
<seb128> Trevinho, wfm, I don't have access to the silo for uploads
<seb128> so you need a lander to do it
<l3on> I all. someone could take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1305016 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1305016 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Windows have only borders if __GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS is not supported by WM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> ah, ok... bregma ^
<seb128> Trevinho, he can't upload either
<seb128> maybe Laney can
<xnox> seb128: /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.power doesn't declare a "ubiquity" profile and ubiquity doesn't exec it, so yeah there is no indicator-power in ubiquity.
<xnox> seb128: if it's desired/required/wanted then we need to update the indicator and add a line to exec it to ubiquity-dm
<seb128> xnox, so both need to be changed?
<xnox> seb128: yeap. Do we need/want power indicator? is it e.g. shown on the login/lock screens?
<seb128> it does
<seb128> I'm installing trusty on a new machine which is unplugged and I've no clue what's the battery charge level
<seb128> would be useful to have that info
<seb128> xnox, also unity-control-center is mostly empty because XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is not set (so you can't add e.g keymaps)
<seb128> xnox, I'm going to change u-c-c to always display all its icons though
<bregma> mlankhorst, I could give you evemu device and recordings files
<seb128> need to check with Laney if that's fine for release though
<mlankhorst> bregma: might help, let me upload x1.15.1rc1 real quick, perhaps it helps some
<mlankhorst> uploaded to x-staging
<bregma> mlankhorst, evemu device description http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226247/ and event recording http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226249/
<bregma> those were recorded at the same time as those logged errors
<xnox> seb128: yeah, i lost track in updates and changes to the unity-* jobs events.
<mlankhorst> bregma: can you test xserver from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging/+packages ?
<qengho> seb128: I'm applying for chromium upload rights via normal means.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChadMiller/DeveloperApplication   I don't understand the desktop-team Ubuntu-membership delegation or which I should choose.
<seb128> qengho, just apply for a ppu for chromium
<qengho> seb128: Okay. I think ^that's it.
<seb128> looks about right yes
<qengho> Good. Thanks.
<Laney> hey
<Laney> you want me to upload gnome-screensaver to the silo?
<seb128> Laney, ouais
<Laney> hold tight
<Trevinho> Laney: works nicely, thanks for fixing my bad code :)
<Trevinho> but I went with the faster thing as I had to improve the things in unity code itself, first
<Laney> Trevinho: np - actually I didn't know enough about replacing names on dbus to appreciate this solution
<Laney> so thanks go to larsu for telling me
<Laney> I was thinking about adding a method to make g-s quit itself ...
 * larsu can't count the number of people anymore that he taught aobut this feature
<larsu> *about
<Trevinho> yeah, I knew about it, but I didn't think it was that straight forward to do in gs code
<Laney> λn. suc(n)
<larsu> Trevinho: that's a fair assumption given that it still uses dbus-glib (it turned out to be fairly easy though)
<bregma> Trevinho, is everything ready for one last rebuild in the screensaver silo?
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, when I've read that gs-dbus code the first time, I just thought that it wasn't the case :)
<Trevinho> bregma: we need to trigger a rebuild of unity
<Trevinho> bregma: and at this point add also https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/lockscreen-caps-lock-detector
<jibel> bregma, hey, for info I tried a unity8 session on a desktop and u8 crashed. I filed bug 1304959
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304959 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_fatal()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304959
<jibel> bregma, is the a minimal system requirement to run unity8?
<jibel> s/the/there/
<Laney> ok it is silo'd
<Laney> seb128: what are you planning on doing with u-c-c?
<seb128> Laney, listing all the panels in its main UI, without respecting OnlyShowIn
<Laney> still to make it ignore OnlyShowIn?
<Laney> I think it makes sense
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> I ran into the issue where the ubiquity install mode has indicator-keyboard opening u-c-c with 2 icons listed
<seb128> not including the keyboard settings
<seb128> (no XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP env there)
<Laney> it means my fixes (that I forgot to push) to set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP from the indicators won't be needed
<seb128> great
<xnox> seb128: hang on a minute, inside ubiquity install mode there is no XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP and no session upstart running.
<Laney> I guess g-c-c could do that too
<xnox> seb128: if you want me to fake one, when on Ubuntu Desktop product (and/or when we launch unity-settings-daemon) i'm happy to set it to anything that is needed.
<xnox> seb128: ubiquity-dm (install mode) is not launched by normal display manager, thus environment is weird.
<seb128> xnox, I'm just going to make unity-control-center not rely on an env
<xnox> seb128: sounds the best way.
<seb128> xnox, I just did an install of a recent daily and the screen reader was on in the user session after first boot, is there any log than can tell me if that's something ubiquity did?
<xnox> seb128: pastebin /var/log/installer/syslog
<xnox> it might have useful things there.
<seb128> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226601/
<seb128> xnox, Apr  9 14:29:51 ubuntu /plugininstall.py: running /usr/lib/ubiquity/target-config/30accessibility
<seb128> xnox, is that normal/wanted?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> Apr  9 14:30:00 ubuntu ubiquity: Setting capabilities for gnome-keyring-daemon using Linux Capabilities failed.
<seb128> (that's not the same issue but spotted that in the log)
<xnox> what a11y settings did you end with in dconf-editor?
<seb128> I don't know how to diff that compared to a normal install should be
<xnox> seb128: hmm.... i ponder if the unity lock screen "shortcut" clashes with the screen reader shortcut....
<seb128> xnox, org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-reader-enabled true
<xnox> aha, so did you ever triggered screen-reader whilst installing?
<seb128> I doubt it
<xnox> (cause if you did we propagate that...)
<xnox> right.
<Laney> doesn't it turn itself on automatically if you wait for $time?
<xnox> i'll do test install here to check.
<seb128> the installed was silent/I didn't touch the keyboard
<seb128> Laney, screen reader?
<seb128> Laney, why would it?
 * seb128 confused
<Laney> So that people who can't see can still install
<Laney> But it's not true, you have to press ctrl-s I think
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128!
<Trevinho> FYI unity packages are in ppa for testing
<Trevinho> silo-6
<bregma> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+packages
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: Since you are working with l-s... When you launch it, a new icon shows up in the Launcher. The colors are nice (Swedish flag), but still.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, I was just looking at that
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, good.
<seb128> GunnarHj, but maybe you can help me
<GunnarHj> seb128: I don't know how it's selected (or where it's located).
<seb128> GunnarHj, the issue is that it seems to be using "gnome-language-selector.desktop" as desktop name but that doesn't exist
<seb128> GunnarHj, the issue happens only if started through settings right?
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, also when you start it from a terminal window.
<seb128> GunnarHj, hum, I get the flag when I start it from the unity dash here
<GunnarHj> seb128: You do? Well, I may not have tried on a fresh install.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm trying on my machine, which is a 10.10 updated since
<seb128> GunnarHj, hum, new install has the issue in the dash
<GunnarHj> seb128: Then that shouldn't make a difference.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Then we see the same thing. ;)
<seb128> GunnarHj, do you know where is "gnome-language-selector.desktop" coming from?
<seb128> mvo, ^
<seb128> the package installs language-selector.desktop
<seb128> but the dash has "gnome-language-selector.desktop"
<GunnarHj> seb128: The name should be language-selector.desktop, I suppose.
<mvo> seb128: app-install-data may have a copy
<seb128> mvo, that wouldn't be in the dash searchpath
<mvo> seb128: not sure when that was last refreshed
<mvo> seb128: you sure? iirc its reading that data too to find whats not installed and availalbe (well, it did in the old days, not sure about today)
<seb128> my new install has one in .local/share/applications
<mvo> *ekk*
<mvo> did you create it yourself ;) ?
<seb128> is ubiquity creating that?
<seb128> mvo, I like to think I did not (or that I would remember if I did)
<mvo> I have no idea, but none of the apt tools as this is user teriotiry
<seb128> that's a new install from an hour ago
<mvo> territory even
<seb128> mvo, right, I was rather asking you as a language-selector person than as an apt one :p
<seb128> e.g is l-s doing some weird .desktop generation?
 * seb128 greps
<Laney> I see the issue from u-c-c only
<Laney> no .desktop file in there
<Laney> but bamf.index does mention gnome-language-selector
<Laney> and launching that give the bad icon
<seb128> Laney, yeah, my desktop has it from u-c-c only, the new install has it from the dash with a copy in .local/share/application
<GunnarHj> seb128: Should /usr/share/applications/language-selector.desktop be renamed?
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, we need to find where the gnome- prefix is coming from
<mvo> seb128: you have a fresh install, right? there is python-pycurl installed, correct?
<GunnarHj> seb128: The gnome- prefix is what's in PATH: /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<seb128> mvo, yes and yes
<mvo> seb128: nevermind, just checked myself
<mvo> seb128: thanks still :)
<seb128> mvo, sorry for being slow, pinged on other channels as well
<mvo> no problem, sorry for bothering instead of simply checking myself
<ara> Hello! Do we know who is actively working on the new  lock screen bugs?
<seb128> ara, andyrock
<seb128> ara, Trevinho as well
<seb128> ara, hey ;-)
<Trevinho> :)
<bregma> ara, mostly Trevinho at this point
<ara> Trevinho: do we expect bug 1291365 and bug 1292041 to be fixed before release?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1291365 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "gnome screensaver locks again shortly after unlocking" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291365
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292041 in Unity "Lockscreen doesn't turn off the screen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292041
<Trevinho> ara: yes
<ara> Trevinho: awesome :) thanks for confirming
<seb128> GunnarHj, mvo, Laney: renaming language-selector.desktop to gnome-language-selector.desktop might be the easier fix
<seb128> GunnarHj, mvo, Laney: the issue happens also if you run "gnome-language-selector" by hand, I think the problem is that the is no way to match back from the binary to the .desktop and bamf fallbacks to trying "<name>.desktop"
<Laney> It's the icon of /usr/bin/python3
<seb128> right
<Laney> which is the interpreter of that program
<seb128> it goes through some fallback since it can't find a .desktop
<Trevinho> seb128: do you have any idea what is calling org.gnome.ScreenSaver.Lock when doing: switch-to-another-user -> ctrl+alt+tty7?
<seb128> Trevinho, indicator-session
<Trevinho> seb128: well, indicator session calls org.freedesktoip.DisplayManager
<Trevinho> seb128: SwitchToUser, that is done by lightdm..
<Trevinho> seb128: but, unity at that point gets the lock request on screensaver api... and that's strange
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, yeah dbus-monitor seems to point to it
<Trevinho> seb128: Mh, I just wondering why there's that delay..
<GunnarHj> seb128, Laney, mvo: I can fix that renaming in a couple of hours, if that's what you think should be done.
<seb128> Trevinho, larsu or charles might know better
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm unsure, renaming is always an issue if user local configs have the old names :/
<GunnarHj> seb128: That's true...
<GunnarHj> seb128: Or copy it so we have both?
<seb128> GunnarHj, that leads to have duplicate entries in menus/dash
<GunnarHj> seb128: :(
<Trevinho> charles: so.. can you read the messages above with seb128, about the screen locking on tty switch?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Have to leave now. Back in about an hour.
<seb128> GunnarHj, ok
<larsu> seb128: know what better?
 * larsu reads
<seb128> larsu, what is locking the session when you use indicator-session to switch to another user
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I think I found it
<Trevinho> it's basically calling gs interface,  then display manager switch to guest
<larsu> seb128: gnome-session, no?
<Trevinho> but....
<larsu> Trevinho: use dbus-monitor to find out ;
<larsu> ;)
<Trevinho> for some reason the signal is like late
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, I've used and found that
<Trevinho> but I don't see why the signal is somewhat "late"...
<larsu> what exactly do you mean by late?
<Trevinho> larsu: we get it actually only when back to your tty, instead that before switching user
<larsu> werid
<larsu> *weird
<Laney> surely unity has to support desktop files going away
<Laney> what if you remove an application
<Laney> hmm
<seb128> Laney, you mean?
<Laney> I guess it can't know if one in .local/share is obsolete though
<seb128> oh, for renaming
<seb128> Laney, well, issue is that you can have e.g a desktop launcher
<seb128> we can use dh-migration to update the unity launcher config (we did it for other instances)
<seb128> I don't think it's a big issue/should block us to fix the bug though
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> maybe it's a fixable thing in bamf anyway
<Laney> who knows that code? ;-)
<Trevinho> Laney: I used to do :P
<Laney> reassuring!
<seb128> what is fixable? getting the right icon without renaming the desktop?
<Laney> yeah
<Trevinho> eheh, just jocking... :)
<Laney> it should be able to see /usr/bin/python3 gnome-language-selector -> l-s.desktop ->  win
<seb128> stripping the interpreter or something?
<Laney> seb128: it looks like it's supposed to
<Laney> tests/bamfdaemon/test-matcher.c
<Laney> line 1039
<seb128> Laney, well, fixing bamf wouldn't fix the icon in the dash I think
<seb128> hum
<Laney> I thought that's what is used to get the icon
<Laney> could be wrong
<seb128> I wonder why I get a wrong icon in the dash on that new install
<seb128> it should use the .desktop
<Trevinho> wait, the dash is not using bamf for the icons
<Laney> oh ok
<Trevinho> only the launcher
<Laney> no I'm confused, I mean the launcher
<Laney> it's right in the dash for me
<Trevinho> ah ok
<Laney> seb128 says not though
<seb128> not on that new install
<seb128> works on my machine though :/
<seb128> but that new install has the .local copy
 * Laney zsyncs an isoooooooooooooooooo
<seb128> that .desktop in .local has Icon=python3, wth
<seb128> oh
<seb128> OH
<Laney> the tension
<seb128> mvo, Laney, Trevinho: I found what created it, it's bamf
<Laney> it's unbearable
<seb128> run gnome-language-selector
<seb128> right click in the launcher -> keep in launcher
<seb128> that creates a copy in .local
<Laney> you did that?
<seb128> I guess it does that because it has no system .desktop to link to
<Trevinho> seb128: indeed
<seb128> Laney, yes, to know what .desktop name it was using :p
<seb128> Laney, I pined it and did a gsettings get of the favorites
<Laney> I see
<seb128> ok, so fixing bamf should be enough
<Trevinho> seb128: there's some euristic to get that name, so it might not be the "proper" one in all the cases, but it mostly worked ok
<seb128> Trevinho, "mostly" is the keyword ;-)
<Trevinho> let's say 99% :P
<Trevinho> you, as always, found the 1% :D
<seb128> Trevinho, it doesn't like the language-selector case (using python3 interpreter in the command)
<seb128> well also having the .desktop name not matching the binary
<Trevinho> mh, weird... any python[\d]\+.?[\d]* thing should be accepted
<seb128> (gnome-language-selector vs language-selector.desktop=
<seb128> Trevinho, that's what Laney said
<seb128> Laney, are you looking at bamf?
<Laney> I don't know bamf, but I'm adding a testcase to see if it fails
<seb128> k
<seb128> normally I would annoy Trevinho about it
<seb128> but he's on the lockscreen issue and that's higher priority atm ;-)
 * Trevinho still wonders why didn't get a direct ping :D
<Trevinho> ah, ok :)
<seb128> Trevinho, you focus on lockscreen ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, although the code on ppa should fine... have you tested it?
<seb128> Trevinho, no, doing that now
<seb128> did the new g-s got uploaded/build?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah Laney did
<Laney> yeah that fails
<Laney> it gets 'python3' as expected
<Trevinho> Laney: ah wrong regex I think
<Laney> yep
<Laney> I see it
<Trevinho> the one I wrote here was more right than the one that is in bamf :D
<Laney> it accepts python and pythonx.y but not pythonx
<Trevinho> Laney: check "^python(\\d(.\\d))?$"
<Trevinho> err, missing ?
<Trevinho> "^python(\\d(.\\d)?)?$"
<Trevinho> Laney: in bamf-matcher.c EXEC_BAD_PREFIXES
<Laney> ya, I see it
<Laney> I think you want to escape that . as well
<Trevinho> yeah
<Trevinho> that was the thing probably, I didn't wrote that
<Laney> sure sure
<Laney> I won't run bzr blame :P
<Trevinho> Laney: you'd find me as the first one, but I only copied there... :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> they all say that
<Trevinho> seb128: don't make me loose time on bzr log :D
<seb128> hehe, ok, I won't ;-)
 * seb128 moves to fix the next bug
<seb128> I was just looking at one small think in language-selector
<seb128> I hit 3 bugs on the way though
<Laney> yep passes with that
<Laney> 3?
<excalibr> can any of you here do something about this bug?
<seb128> bug #1165626
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1165626 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Details pane is dysfunctionally small in package installation prompt." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165626
<excalibr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1300393 ('Bug #1300393 “Connected external monitor causes very high cpu us...” : Bugs : “compiz” packa [...]')
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300393 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Connected external monitor causes very high cpu usage by compiz" [Critical,Triaged]
<Laney> oh yeah I want to fix the size of disks
<Laney> it's weirdly huge by default
<seb128> one translation issue as well
<seb128> excalibr, everybody is busy, but the bug is reported in launchpad so eventually somebody is going to get at it
<seb128> Laney, same udisks issue here
<Laney> yep mpt mentioned it the other day too
 * Laney haz correct icon
<seb128> \o/
<Laney> GunnarHj: stand down, nothing for you to fix
<seb128> Laney, it's not a bug, it's a feature :p
<seb128> Laney, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-disk-utility/commit/?id=e1aeb73be20296e38d2c2822a7cb3cd91d2fa02f
<Laney> wtf
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> Laney, no bug report, no extra explanation ... let's revert/open a bug upstream about it?
<Laney> yeah I'll just fix it back to 600
<Laney> is the position thing normal/ok?
<seb128> looks fine to me yes
<seb128> though I'm unsure why he wants to center it rather than letting the wm place it where it fits
<seb128> I wonder if they tried to make it look more like a system component than an app
<bregma> hey guise my lockscreen testing has been positive so far: screen finally goes to sleep after the cat test, I haven't seen double-unlock yet (although I still have some test cases that require timeout waits)
<bregma> let me know how happy you are with it before I hit the 'tested' button, will ya?
<Laney> the cat test?
<Laney> meow
<seb128> bregma, oh, sure; let me install that ppa/restart, I got sidetracked
<seb128> lol
<Laney> <everyone's screen locks simultaneously>
<seb128> Laney, is that the noise your cats are doing?
<seb128> ours do "miaou"
<Laney> yep
<Laney> or mew if it's a kitten
<Laney> or MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW if you are my mother's cat
<seb128> lol
<bregma> cat test is where your cat walks across your keyboard in the middle of the night and enters random keystrokes into the password field, then the screen stays on for the rest of the night
<Laney> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/bamf/prefix-regex-python/+merge/214995 please to review
<Trevinho> uff, nice of you Xorg! After few displaymanager.lock's i just get xorg eating my cpi
<Trevinho> cpu*
<bregma> it can be emulated without the use of a real cat
<Trevinho> Laney: mine :)
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm sure it's because unity is spamming it with drawing requests ;-)
<Laney> Trevinho: didn't want to distract you either :P
<Trevinho> Laney: np
<Trevinho> seb128: no compiz is still the good guy here :/
 * Laney sees '<filename> is being uploaded to your personal cloud' and cries
<seb128> Laney, looks fine to me, approved
<Laney> I think Trevinho won
<Laney> but you can handle landing it ;-)
<seb128> sure
<seb128> let me restart my session to test the lockscreen first though
<Laney> np, I'm off to climbing anyway
<Laney> going out in the light
<Laney> I could get used to this
<seb128> Laney, have a good evening!
<Laney> thanks, you too!
<Trevinho> don't remind me the light... tonight it should have been another of my "jogging Wednesday's"... :/
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho, Laney:  hum, my screen turns off after 15-20s
<Trevinho> seb128: on lock?
<seb128> every time I don't touch keyboard/mouse for 15-20s
<seb128> no
<seb128> on normal session idle
<Trevinho> seb128: whaat?
<Trevinho> seb128: is your session idle set correclty?
<Trevinho> seb128: make sure that g-s is not running and all
<seb128>  org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay uint32 600
<seb128> no g-s running
<Trevinho> seb128: is turning off with fade?
<seb128> no fading
<seb128> no locking
<seb128> just "dpms" sort of screen off
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, that's weeeeird
<seb128> indeed
<Trevinho> I got it sometimes when the screensaver was not there
<Trevinho> seb128: can you check that unity is exporting the g-s interface?
<seb128> it is
<Trevinho> I'm out of ideas then...
<seb128> yeah, me too :/
<seb128> is dpms supposed to be enabled?
<seb128> Trevinho, xset -q says dpms is enable, shouldn't it be disabled
<Trevinho> seb128: it's to me as well
<seb128> it shouldn't
<seb128> g-s-d is supposed to disable it since it takes over handling that
<seb128> my u-s-d log has
<seb128> (unity-settings-daemon:11895): power-plugin-WARNING **: failed to turn the panel off: Could not change DPMS mode
<seb128> weird
<seb128> let me reboot
<seb128> no, same thing
<seb128> need to go for a bit, I'm going to investigate later
<seb128> xset -dpms fixes it
<seb128> but g-s-d is supposed to disable dpms to handle the standby itself, I wonder if that's an issue with g-s interfaces not being ready with it starts or something
<GunnarHj> seb128, Laney: Did you find the root cause of the l-s icon issue?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah it should do that
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, it's a bamf matching issue
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, thanks for letting me know.
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: I can reproduce the issue by starting u-s-d before unity I think
<seb128> I did that
<seb128> - start session
<seb128> - disable unity plugin in ccsm
<seb128> - unity-settings-daemon --replace --debug
<seb128> -> not issue
<seb128> - re-enable unity in ccsm
<seb128> -> screen turns off
<seb128> the u-s-d debug log has
<seb128> (unity-settings-daemon:20004): power-plugin-DEBUG: setting up blank callback for 15s
<seb128> (unity-settings-daemon:20004): power-plugin-DEBUG: Doing a state transition: blank
<seb128> (unity-settings-daemon:20004): power-plugin-DEBUG: TESTSUITE: Blanked screen
<Trevinho> mh... doesn't it monitor for g-s api to arrive?
<seb128> doesn't seem so
<seb128> well the issue starts when unity starts
<seb128> so it seems it does
<bregma> that sounds like a pretty pathalogical condition, though, and not something a normal user sould encounter in daily use, right?
<seb128> bregma, it happens on normal use on my laptop, guest session as well
<seb128> bregma, I think it depends in which order u-s-d/unity start
<seb128> or maybe that's just a wrong guess from my part
<seb128> not sure why it doesn't happen to others
<seb128> I added a --debug to the u-s-d upstart job
<seb128> that "fixed" it
<seb128> but I had gnome-screensaver running then
<seb128> killing g-s made the issue appear again
<seb128> ^ those were in a normal session start, not my hacked config
<Trevinho> mmhmh
<Trevinho> couldn't that the start/stop of gs could confuse it?
<Trevinho> err, of the gs interface
<seb128> try what I described first maybe?
<seb128> e.g disable the unity plugin, restart u-s-d, re-enable compiz
<seb128> see if that happens
<Trevinho> seb128: no i can't reproduce either in that way :(
<Trevinho> (unity-settings-daemon:16790): power-plugin-DEBUG: external monitor still there; trying again later
<Trevinho> not sure if that prevents it
<Trevinho> seb128: all I get is (unity-settings-daemon:16790): power-plugin-DEBUG: Received screensaver ActiveChanged signal: 0 (old: 0)
<Trevinho> seb128: it looks like you get the same behavior that we have when no screensaver is there, but we really have one
<Trevinho> seb128: thats what i get in uss http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7227720/
<Trevinho> when the screensaver starts normally
<Trevinho> (with lower idle value)
<attente> darkxst: hi, can we possibly backport https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gnome-control-center/upstream-xkb-option/+merge/214538?
<bregma> nope, I can't seem to be able to reproduce seb128's symptoms at all
<Trevinho> bregma: me neither :(
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: :-/
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: I can't really say let's land it, if one of the few testers get the issue it's likely going to bite of the userbase other users
<Trevinho> seb128: I've checked the uss code but I don't see what it might happen
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: I've no idea about the interactions between those components and can't really spend days on it but I'm happy to help debugging/provide debug info
<seb128> Trevinho, the warning comes from gnome-desktop's code
<Trevinho> seb128: the fact is that I can't reproduce :/
<Trevinho> where?
<Trevinho> according to your logs it seems that UCC is using the SCREENSAVER_TIMEOUT_BLANK value
<Trevinho> (15s)
<seb128> libgnome-desktop/gnome-rr.c
<Trevinho> seb128: are you getting the issue, right?
<seb128> gnome_rr_screen_set_dpms_mode()
<Trevinho> I mean now...
<seb128> yes
<seb128> well not now because I xset -dpms to workaround it
<Trevinho> seb128: try to set that back...
<seb128> but I've it on guest session/new log in
<seb128> Trevinho, the warning comes from gnome_rr_screen_set_dpms_mode() in libgnome-desktop/gnome-rr.c
<Trevinho> seb128: as the fact is that here I don't get it anyway since my xset screensaver timeout is 0, and I didn't set it... I guess uss has
<seb128>     /* DPMSForceLevel() return value is often a lie, so ignore it */
<seb128>     DPMSForceLevel (screen->priv->xdisplay, state);
<Trevinho> I see
<seb128>                              "Could not change DPMS mode");
<Trevinho> seb128: try to give me the result of gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.ScreenSaver --object-path /org/gnome/ScreenSaver --method org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetActive
<seb128> brb, restarting session to get back to buggy state
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, so I restarted my session, gnome-screensaver --no-daemon is running
<seb128> should I stop it?
<seb128> it's not buggy while g-s is running
<seb128> last time I killed it and then the bug started to be back
<Trevinho> seb128: well, unity should stop it...
<seb128> it doesn't
<Trevinho> seb128: it's what Lanley did and here it goes... I hope it has been built the last rev
<seb128> Trevinho, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172345880/gnome-screensaver_3.6.1-0ubuntu12_3.6.1-0ubuntu13.diff.gz
<Trevinho> seb128: the unity pkg is fine
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah it's the right one...
<Trevinho> seb128: you don't have osk keyboard or screen readeer enabld, right?
<seb128> org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-reader-enabled false
<seb128> org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-keyboard-enabled false
<seb128> killing g-s makes the bug start
<seb128> $ gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.ScreenSaver --object-path /org/gnome/ScreenSaver --method org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetActive
<seb128> (true,)
<Trevinho> yeah, that's why
<Trevinho> it's active
<Trevinho> but I don't see how it can be
<Trevinho> is unity now handling that dbus path? It seems unlikey if you didn't restart it
<Trevinho> as the name was owned by gs there
<Trevinho> dfeet should allow you to check it
<seb128> let me restart, I just restarted unity, seems that fixed it
<seb128> seems like the issue is that g-s is starting before unity and unity fails to replace it
<seb128> Trevinho, I can reproduce that easily
<seb128> unload unity from ccsm
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, but it's very strange... maybe it's just all happening at the same time,  hard
<seb128> run g-s
<seb128> enable unity back
<seb128> g-s keeps running
<seb128> I've run it by hand on a command line
<Trevinho> seb128: it gets killed here
<Trevinho> seb128: [main] gnome-screensaver.c:109 (23:51:31):	 gnome-screensaver finished
<Trevinho> [gs_debug_shutdown] gs-debug.c:115 (23:51:31):	 Shutting down debugging
<Trevinho> seb128: are you sure it's the right gs?
<seb128> Trevinho, let me re-update, my system might be in a weird state, I've been going forth and back
<Trevinho> as if for you it happens also in a such procedure (slower than autostart) it's not a race
<seb128> seems like my g-s is still the old one on that run, let me dist-upgrade back/restart session
<seb128> sorry about that
<bregma> /usr/local/bin/gnome-screensaver?
<Trevinho> bregma: no, it was just the old version
<Trevinho> seb128, uh, this time maybe is better than another "incredible-corner case that only seb hits" :-D
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, so no g-s
<seb128> but the bug happen directly at login
<seb128> like first thing in the session screen turns off
<seb128> then it turns off after 15 idle
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, so maybe.... we should do this
<seb128> "this"?
<Trevinho> seb128: try to put back the old autostart file
<Trevinho> seb128: err add Unity in OnlySHowIn and remove from NotShowIn
<seb128> $ gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.ScreenSaver --object-path /org/gnome/ScreenSaver --method org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetActive
<seb128> (true,)
<Trevinho> mh, no... that's not expected
<seb128> compiz own the namespace
<Laney> late night seb128
<Trevinho> seb128: active... how can it be active?! mhmh
<seb128> Laney, yeah, those screensavers issues are annoying me :/ (I'm at didrocks and was not around since 7pm, trying to catch up before going to sleep now)
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm on 32 bits if that makes any difference
<Laney> hrm
<Laney> I'm not going to read up on what they are now
<Laney> but can help out tomorrow if you want
<seb128> Laney, basically my screen turns off every 15 seconds idle
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway, I was thinking maybe uss needs a screensaver to be there before it runs... then if we re-enable the screensaver in autostart, and we replace it when needed might fix the thing
<seb128> Trevinho, you should be able to test the "maybe uss needs a screensaver to be there before it runs" scenario
<seb128> that's what I did earlier with my "turn off the unity plugin/kill g-s, restart u-s-d, re-enable unity"
<seb128> Laney, but yeah, looks like a tomorrow topic, I'm still providing info tonight if I can in case bregma/Trevinho are up to night hacking
<Trevinho> mh, it wasn't happening before... let me check again
<Trevinho> seb128: can you quickly check if this changes something http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7228329/
<seb128> did you get g-s autoactivated in between?
<Trevinho> seb128: no
<Trevinho> seb128: I don't really see any reason why it should do that when the screensaver is there :(
<Trevinho> seb128: at least, yeah I see if it does when it returns that is Active for you
<Trevinho> but... how can it be
<seb128> Trevinho, no, changing the autostart doesn't fix it
<bregma> more like waiting half the night for a free silo, but stil....
 * bregma gets a silo the second he typed that
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: looking to the session logs, g-s is dbus activated before being autostarted
<seb128> the .cache/upstart/dbus.log has mention of it being activated
<seb128> while gnome-session-Unity.log has a warning about it not starting because already running
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, in fact also here it gets dbus-activated, but once unity replaces it all goes
<bregma> who is starting it?
<seb128> Trevinho, right, I'm just saying your autostart change doesn't change the situation
<seb128> bregma, the dbus log doesn't say who is the caller, does it matter?
<seb128> indicator-session I guess?
<seb128> or unity-settings-daemon
<bregma> no, it shouldn't matter, I just don't like to not understand what's going on
<bregma> fact is unity should take the name no matter what, and g-s should shut down
<Trevinho> yeah, but in any case unity should replace it... and does it
<seb128> well, likely indicator-session or unity-settings-daemon starting first
<seb128> bregma, that's happening yes
<seb128> but it ends up in a situation where unity claims that the screensaver is active when it's not
<seb128> which turns off the screen after 15s
<seb128> if unity has the wrong isActive status it's an issue in Unity somewhere
<Trevinho> seb128: tomorrow can you compile unity to provide more debuggin?
<seb128> yes
<Trevinho> seb128: as I don't see how that can be active
<seb128> note again that I'm on 32 bits
<Trevinho> seb128: basically it can be activated in two ways: by calling SetActive on it
<seb128> just in case you case spot an error that would happen on that arch in the code ;-)
<Trevinho> or, by uss that changes the status
<seb128> well, how can it be activated without resulting in the screen actually locking?
<seb128> I would expect the screen to be locked if one of those calls happen
<seb128> Unity manages to get in an inconsistant state
<Trevinho> seb128: in normal conditions (i.e. with default settings), it happens yeagh
<Trevinho> unless there's something that grab the screen
<seb128> ok, I guess we need debug statements tomorrow then
<Trevinho> seb128: but if you set to have a delay, it can only turn the screen off
<Trevinho> yep
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: other interesting data point, if I lock the screen and unlock it, GetActive() still returns true
<Trevinho> seb128: when you start to debug, please use this branch lp:~3v1n0/unity/lockscreen-prompt-activation
<seb128> Trevinho, ok
<Trevinho> seb128: mhmhmh
<seb128> Trevinho, so locking/unlocking doesn't clear the status
<Trevinho> this is really strange... mhmh
<seb128> Trevinho, ignore the arch bug theory, that doesn't happen in a consistant way, like it's sometime working in guest sessions
<seb128> so probably just a startup order/initial status issue
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, the arch theory would have been quite strange, since it's just a bool to handle...
<Trevinho> I would have understood for the time, but not for a simple bool
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> the more strange thing there is understanding what set the active state on beginning
<seb128> Trevinho, on that note I'm off to take a shower, I'm still going to read IRC then before heading to bed, in case you need other info ... otherwise debugging is for tomorrow, I'm going to check out that vcs from yours in the morning/build/run it
<seb128> Trevinho, could bustle or something help there?
<Trevinho> since it's a false initialized-variable, and gets true only afterwards that a screensaver fading...
<seb128> or is that internal to unity?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes
<Trevinho> seb128: the fade is ours..
<Trevinho> fade to black...
<seb128> it turns off at login
<seb128> like I can see the wallpaper for a second then screen turns off
<Trevinho> seb128: I think that something calls SetActive...
<seb128> why isn't the status cleared after a manual lock/unlock?
<Trevinho> because on lock the screensaver doesn't start, so we don't reset it
<Trevinho> it starts afterwards (if user does nothing)
<seb128> oh, ok
 * seb128 tries bustle
<Trevinho> seb128: but... just moving the mouse should reset that screen going off
<Trevinho> as when the screen is off, there's actually a black window under it.
<seb128> yes, as said it happens at login, then after 15s of idle
<Trevinho> seb128: for tomorrow: try to comment out the content of Controller::OnScreenSaverActivationRequest as first start
<seb128> Trevinho, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/boot-log.bustle
<seb128> Trevinho, that's the bustle log of a guest session start having the issue
<seb128> Trevinho, I can't set SetActive() called in there
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, I neither see any presence emission from sessionmanager
<Trevinho> seb128: I can't believe it
<Trevinho> ok I found that, I did a cleanup and I forgot to remove a local variable that is used but never set :/
<Trevinho> that's why it's random
<Trevinho> seb128: so, tomorrow morning just try to build the branch I linked to you (or hopefully it will be in the silo), and it should not be random
<seb128> Trevinho, excellent!
<Trevinho> seb128: just wondering why it's two days that my pc sets that variable to FALSE :)
<seb128> Trevinho, do you do debug builds?
<seb128> Trevinho, -O0 init things to 0 where -02 doesn't
<seb128> Trevinho, or maybe just randomness/luck
<seb128> or missluck, depends of your view ;-)
<Trevinho> eheh
<seb128> good night everyone!
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: hey
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, hello
<Trevinho> I'm with bschaefer trying to figure out what is the caps lock icon used by the greeter... As per gtk default it should be dialog-warning-symbolic
<bschaefer> but that one is super grey
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: but.... that is gray with default themes, while in the greeter is white
 * robert_ancell looks
<robert_ancell> I believe it's all done in the theme. The greeter has a different theme to the desktop
<bschaefer> robert_ancell, well that could explain that.. I don't know much about what themes even are :)
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: mh, yeah I was trying to figure that, but it's strange that I can't find other icons with that name
<robert_ancell> bschaefer, I don't know much either. I think Cimi did all the work there
<bschaefer> robert_ancell, cool, I can poke him tomorrow morning about that
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: ah, ok... thanks
<bschaefer> grey doesn't look to bad imo, just different then unity-greeter
<bschaefer> robert_ancell, thanks!
<robert_ancell> np
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-10
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hey there
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> i'm good
<Laney> friend just dropped in for a "surprise" breakfast with me
<Laney> aka eat all my food before taking his flight back to grenoble
<Laney> can't trust the french...
<seb128> did he bring croissants and stuff? ;-)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> lol
<seb128> sounds like vuntz
<Laney> nothing
<Laney> also on the topic of the French, I saw this yesterday: http://www.theguardian.com/money/shortcuts/2014/apr/09/french-6pm-labour-agreement-work-emails-out-of-office
<Laney> you guys have it good
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> so you guys stop IRC pinging after 6pm!
<seb128> didrocks, ^ \o/
<didrocks> agreed!
<didrocks> I'll start finishing at 6pm from today!
<darkxst> hey seb128, Laney didrocks
<seb128> Laney, btw Trevinho apparently found the issue with the lockscreen
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<Laney> seb128: nice
<Laney> what was it?
<didrocks> hey darkxst!
<seb128> Laney, an unitialized variable
<Laney> hey darkxst, wie gehts?
<Laney> HA
<Laney> my favourite
<darkxst> Laney, good, why the german!
<seb128> multiculture
<Laney> fighting back against the french
<darkxst> how do I upload an updated our seed?
<Laney> (read my earlier lines)
<darkxst> Laney, I see
<Laney> push to the branch
<seb128> mvo, hey! today is supposed to be release freeze, any chance you have a look to that polkit exception update-manager issue?
<Laney> apt-get source ubuntu-gnome-meta; cd ubuntu-gnome-meta*; ./update.sh(?); debuild -S; debdiff; sbuild; test; upload
<didrocks> Laney: the battle is lost, don't fight, but embrace it!
<seb128> mvo, if not I'm going to try having another go to understand the magic in that code
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> alright alright, pass me a chocolate croissant
<didrocks> nooooooooo
<didrocks> stop this threat!
<darkxst> Laney, thanks, got it!
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> darkxst: basically the meta package pulls from the seed branch and runs a program on it to calculate the dependencies for you
<Laney> so it's a two step process to get it updated in the archive
<darkxst> Laney, right, I new the meta package was auto-generated, just didnt know how!
 * Laney nod
<Laney> seb128: does the locking timeout fix work for you?
<Laney> oh crap
<seb128> Laney, dunno, Trevinho just went to bed I think and his branch merge conflicts :/
<Laney> I have a "can't type on the lockscreen" bug
<seb128> he had other fixes duriong the night
<seb128> focus issue?
<mvo> seb128: ok, sorry for that, once I fnished wrestling with apt I will look at this
<seb128> or no password prompt
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<Laney> I think a password prompt had a grab
<Laney> then it timed out and locked the screen
<seb128> interesting bug
<seb128> mvo, https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/aptdaemon/bug-1266844/+merge/207276 as well please, still topping the trusty errors :/
<seb128> mvo, sorry for being nagging about those
<Laney> can I unlock it somehow or do I need to restart the session?
<seb128> Laney, can you use the session indicator to go the greeter and log back from there
<Laney> no, same issue with mouse
<seb128> Laney, go to a vt and kill the password prompt that has the lock?
<Laney> yeah... what would that be?
<Laney> it's a 'please give your google password' one that I get at every login
<seb128> indicator-datetime-service?
<seb128> or e-d-s
<seb128> evolution-calendar
<seb128> otherwise I get you can try to kill unity I guess
<Laney> I got it, was an e-d-s thing, I think evolution-source-registry
<seb128> k
<seb128> can you open a bug about it please?
<seb128> "it" being "shouldn't lock when a grab is active"
<Laney> ya
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> is that what g-s does?
<seb128> yeah, it doesn't lock if it can't get a grab
<seb128> Laney, that's the reason for the famous bug #49579
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 49579 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "screen doesn't lock when some menu is open" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49579
<Laney> ah yes, that one
<beidl> bregma, I've got a fix for the launcher suddenly appearing (launcher was force-hidden). should I base the fix on my alt-tab-viewport-bias patch or should I base it on trunk?
<mvo> seb128: bug #1202754 is the one, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1202754 in update-manager (Ubuntu Saucy) "update-manager crashed with SystemExit in exit(): 0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202754
<seb128> mvo, yes
<seb128> mvo, easy to reproduce, get an update that prompt you for a password (e.g new kernel) and wait on the prompt or deny it
<seb128> mvo, sorry, got sidetracked but I had an extra comments, there are probably different issues/changes there
<seb128> mvo, the bugfix is to handle the denied case without triggering an exception, but we should also change the timeout delay
<seb128> mvo, e.g it doesn't make sense to deny the update after 30?s of prompt waiting
<mvo> seb128: could you please test http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230205/ ?
<mvo> seb128: this should fix the issue, but I get some other strange behivor around the polikit stuff that is probably some local problem. but I think its the fix
<mvo> seb128: I'm not sure the error handling is correct that leads to the window_main.exit(), but that is a entirely different issue :)
<seb128> mvo, I can test next time I've the situation where update-manager prompts me
<seb128> mvo, does that mean update-manager exit?
<seb128> mvo, that also doesn't fix the problem that if you walk away for 5 minutes and come back you should still be able to enter your password, rather than finding things closed/timeouted right?
<mvo> seb128: I think you enter your password and then update-manager exits :) but no crashreport anymore
<mvo> seb128: this is what I meant with "error handling not quite correct"
<seb128> k
<seb128> do you know how to force update-manager to prompt for auth?
<seb128> or how to create a situation that leads to that codepath
<mvo> seb128: but that is something that mterry may know about maybe, looks like he added the error cases
<mvo> seb128: give me a sec to commit a branch
<mvo> seb128: I guess you could change the defaults for the desktop permissions for polkit too
<seb128> mvo, do you know where the polkit auth is done? aptdaemon?
<mvo> seb128: but I forgot where the file is
<seb128> mvo, changing the default timeout value for the prompt should be a one liner, I just didn't manage to find where that code is
<mvo> seb128: yeah, aptdaemon asks polkit
<mvo> seb128: oh, there is a timeout? that is good to know
<bregma> beidl, please base on trunk unless you're modifying the same code and there are conflicts
<beidl>  bregma, already done, based on trunk and proposed
<mvo> seb128: do you have a example for the timeout?
<mvo> seb128: I mean, some example code or docs how the polkit timeout is increased?
<seb128> mvo, let me look
<mvo> seb128: lp:~mvo/update-manager/lp1202754
<mvo> seb128: then you can run PYTHONPATH=. python3 UpdateManager/backend/InstallBackendAptdaemon.py
<mvo> seb128: which will fail for me, but this failure is no longer causing a crash
<seb128> mvo, let me try that
<seb128> mvo, I might be wrong for the timeout thing, can't find any reference for it ... I wonder how other prompts are handled
<mvo> seb128: polkit auth is currently entirely broken for me
<mvo> seb128: lets talk after lunch
<seb128> mvo, like I'm trying with unity-control-center, I went to the user panel and did "unlock", the dialog stays open without hitting an error
<seb128> entered a password, worked fine
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I check in a wee bit
<mvo> seb128: after lunch, one step at a time :)
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> UpdateManager/backend/InstallBackendAptdaemon.py
<seb128> Traceback (most recent call last):
<seb128>   File "UpdateManager/backend/InstallBackendAptdaemon.py", line 238, in <module>
<seb128>     b = InstallBackendAptdaemon(None)
<seb128> TypeError: __init__() missing 1 required positional argument: 'action'
<seb128> mvo, lunch sounds like a good idea to me as well ;-)
<seb128> mvo, that branch also seems to not have recent commits? like the most recent one is the archive upload you did on monday
<mhr3_> dpm, ping?
<camako> tseliot: kgunn, RAOF suggested that you might have info on switching from nouveau to intel graphics on my macbook pro w/ ubuntu 14.04. Any pointers?
<tseliot> camako: if you install the nvidia binary driver, you can easily switch back and forth using a UI
<tseliot> (nvidia-settings)
<tseliot> I'm not sure about nouvea
<tseliot> *nouveau
 * tseliot -> lunch
<kgunn> tseliot: oh...one secret, camako will be on the mir team
<kgunn> so no good with proprietary driver atm
<kgunn> and...well, nouveau not so hot
<kgunn> since he has an integrated intel gpu...just easier to turn off
<tseliot> kgunn, camako: ok, then I guess the vga switcheroo is your best bet to disable nvidia
<tseliot> kgunn, camako: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#Using_vga_switcheroo
<dpm> mhr3_, I'm about to go, would you mind sending an e-mail and I'll reply? Or if it's quick, I'll be around for the next 5 mins
<mhr3_> dpm, ok to do a quick hangout when you're back?
<dpm> mhr3_, I'll be away for the afternoon and I won't be back probably until 20:00, which might be a bit late. Would tomorrow early morning work?
<camako> tseliot: Cool.. Let me dig into that...
<mhr3_> dpm, nah, i'm on holiday tomorrow :) i'll send a mail then
<dpm> mhr3_, ok, cool :)
<kgunn> tjaalton: mlankhorst ...would you guys happen to know how to disable the nvidia gpu altogether on a macbook and use solely the intel integrated gpu ?
<kgunn> camako tried switcheroo already and it didn't work....
<kgunn> ( trying to let tseliot go to lunch :)
<kgunn> camako: maybe share how switcheroo didn't work ?
<camako> kgunn: I entered the commands on that link but saw no difference
<mvo> seb128: pushed now, sorry
<seb128> mvo, k
<mlankhorst> kgunn: no idea about nvidia gpu, but on my macbook killing lightdm/plymouth and doing echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch is enough..
<mlankhorst> cat that file to see for sure
<mvo> seb128: I have the prompt now, do I just need to wait for the timeout?
<seb128> mvo, yes, like less than 1 minute
<mvo> seb128: cool
<mvo> and here we go
<seb128> mvo, I can confirm that the deny prompt case doesn't trigger apport with that update
<mvo> !
<mvo> thats a start isn't it
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> mvo, so yeah, with your fix, update-manager silently exit
<seb128> after 30s timeout
<mvo> seb128: phonecall, bbiab
<seb128> mvo, k
<Riddell> Laney: your changelog says "* debian/patches/window-height-700px: Set window height to 700px; 900 is too
<Riddell> +    small and causes the window to start off screen."
<Riddell> but if 900 is too small how can 700 be better?
<Laney> big
<Trevinho> seb128: hi, I don't know why it merge conflicts... If I take the last brancfh of the queue here and merge on it all the others, it just goes well
<Riddell> big, small, so easy to get confused :)
<Trevinho> seb128: try to put them in revers order if you can
<Riddell> Laney: want to fix it or shall I accept?
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, it says "criss-cross merge", which is usually bzr slang for "things are weird"
<Trevinho> seb128: haven't you able to compile it anyway, right?
<Laney> Riddell: it's up to you
<Riddell> Laney: accepted!
<seb128> Trevinho, the morning has been crazy enough that I didn't try a local build, do you want me to try?
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, yeah I know... but it's strange lp:~3v1n0/unity/lockscreen-prompt-activation basically contains all the others
<Laney> merci
<Trevinho> seb128: I don't want you to lose much time, let's see if using the inverse order is fine
<seb128> Trevinho, did you mark the other ones as pre-required?
<Trevinho> seb128: I couldn't mark two as prereq
<seb128> Trevinho, you could chain those ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: as the last one has both the osk and sjakthol as prereq
<seb128> e.g mark osk as prerequire of the fix and mark the fix as prerequire of your update
<Laney> I think you have to actually merge them into each other to do that
<Laney> or should, at least
<Trevinho> yeah, and its done into lp:~3v1n0/unity/lockscreen-prompt-activation
<Trevinho> it contains everything
<Trevinho> so if you use it as base and then you merge on it it will work
<Trevinho> at least locally it works
<Trevinho> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7230493/
<Trevinho> err http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7230493/
<Trevinho> uff, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7230494/
<Trevinho> seb128, larsu: what do you say about adding also https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/indicator-session/unity-session/+merge/215076 ?
<attente> hi seb128, can you help me land some of my MPs?
<Trevinho> uff, launchpad just hangs here
<seb128> attente, hey, sure, which one? I put the "don't show keyboard properties entry on the lockscreen" one in the landings earlier
<Trevinho> and can't push
<seb128> Trevinho, larsu is out for lunch, let's wait for him to be back
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<attente> seb128: is that the switch layout on lock one? https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/switch-layout-on-lock
<seb128> attente, no, https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/1291962-2/+merge/213346
<seb128> attente, which other ones do you need?
<Trevinho> lp seems under attack, damn it! :)
<attente> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/switch-layout-on-lock/+merge/213737
<attente> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-themes/update-indicator-keyboard-icons/+merge/213359
<attente> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gnome-control-center/upstream-xkb-option/+merge/214538
<seb128> attente, g-c-c ... do we need that patch in u-c-c as well?
<attente> seb128: no, just g-c-c
<seb128> k
<seb128> is our input switcher/indicator even used on g-c-c sessions in trusty?
<attente> seb128: not at all, it's using upstream gnome's
<seb128> k
<attente> seb128: i'm also trying to fix the sound buttons and input switching on the lock screen, not sure if i can make the freeze though...
<seb128> attente, ok, so indicator-keyboard ... the one I have is good to land to right?
<seb128> attente, don't worry about those, that seems fine to SRU
<seb128> attente, we are going to have a stack of bugfixes that are not going to make it for release and than we are going to land as SRUs for .1
<attente> oh ok
<seb128> like multimedia keys on the lockscreen never worked
<seb128> so that's a nice bonus, not an important issue for release
<Trevinho> multimedia keyts.... on my laptop the +vol -vol change resolutions, also!
<seb128> changing the layout is easily done with the indicator as well
<attente> seb128: nobody's annoyed about not turning off the sound while locked? :P
<Trevinho> I mean, they get interpreted like the SUper+p or something similar
<seb128> attente, did we use to do that?
<seb128> Trevinho, weird
<attente> seb128: i don't know. i might be overestimating the importance of that working though
<Trevinho> attente: I think they actually are quite important
<seb128> Trevinho, btw Laney found an important issue with the lock screen this morning, not sure if you saw
<attente> Trevinho: ok, let me deal with it. not sure if i can fix it for freeze, but .1 should be fine
<seb128> Trevinho, if the lock timeout is reached while some is grabbing the input (e.g a keyring prompt), the screens locks but the input is still blocked/redirected and you can't type your password to unlock
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1305586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1305586 in Unity "Lock screen is unusable when a client has a keyboard/mouse grab" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> seb128: let me retry it should be fixed now... and when there's grab, we can't do anything but not locking
<seb128> Trevinho, right, which is what g-s was doing
<larsu> Trevinho: creating a proxy seems to be a bit overkill to call these two methods...
<seb128> that's not great but better than locking without giving a way to unlock later
<Trevinho> seb128: we have some few cases... at least we blank the screen
<Trevinho> larsu: yaeah for now, but I'd like to add also for reboot and restart soon, to popup the right dialog
<Trevinho> larsu: and well also gs has 2 methods (1 really used)
<larsu> Trevinho: I'd still just use g_dbus_connection_call(). I won't block the merge on that issue though
<Trevinho> larsu: but I need to check if it's there, doing async calls
<Trevinho> larsu: otherwise I need to move to sync
<larsu> Trevinho: but please use an if/else condition in lock_current_session() instead of returning early
<Trevinho> larsu: ok
<larsu> Trevinho: yeah that's a good point - this way you only need to check on startup whether the session name exists
<Trevinho> larsu: pushed the fix
<Trevinho> seb128: do you know what I can use to try that Laney issue?
<Trevinho> seb128: as I've mostly used menus for now
<larsu> Trevinho: looks good to me now, but I'll leave the top-approving to charles (if only so that he knows what's going on)(
<seb128> Trevinho, set the idle/lock timeout low, ssh something, when gnome-keyring prompt for the key, wait
<Trevinho> mh, I've saved my pwd... :P
<seb128> Trevinho, kill gnome-keyring-daemon
<seb128> restart it
<seb128> export the right env when you run ssh
<seb128> if you run it by hand it prints the env on stdout
<seb128> Trevinho, seems better with the new branches order, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/17/console
<seb128> Trevinho, build ongoing for silo 006
<Trevinho> seb128: cool
<BigWhale> Oh, how I love running alphas and betas. Each and every apt-get upgrade is so fulfilling! I <3 you guys.
<seb128> BigWhale, thanks ;-)
<BigWhale> :)
<Trevinho> seb128: screen is grabbed, lock starts but never actually locks... after some time the user go back closes the reason why the screen was not locked: should we lock at that point?
<Trevinho> seb128: as it's what we're doing
<seb128> Trevinho, no strong opinion on that
<seb128> either way can be seen as buggy
<Trevinho> yeah, both cases have troubles
<seb128> doing extra locking rather than not enough seems on the safe side
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, I've tried the ssh dfialog, but for some reason compiz doesn't show it as grabbing
<bregma> seb128, you hit build on the lockscreen silo?
<seb128> do you get the keyring one
<seb128> bregma, yes, reconfigured and tried again, as said earlier this morning the branches had merge conflicts
<seb128> bregma, I put Trevinho's one as first this time, seemed to work
<seb128> bregma, it's building in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006
<bregma> seb128, yes, I'm just making sure things are moving along because we have a backlog of unity bugfixes to land too
<seb128> bregma, right, I'm with you there, we got the compiz/bamf/nux fixes from yesterday in trusty/merged in
<seb128> so things are moving ;-)
<bregma> i have no problem with you hitting build, I just want to make sure it got done
<seb128> pitti, hey
<pitti> ça va seb128
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien aussi, merci
<seb128> pitti, do you know about any recent langpack issue?
<seb128> $ dpkg -L language-pack-gnome-fr | grep gedit
<seb128> $
<seb128> $ dpkg -L language-pack-gnome-de | grep gedit
<seb128> $
<pitti> seb128: no, not really; except for the botched rebuild for beta-2, which got replaced with a new set
<seb128> translations vanished from my eog or evince or ...
<pitti> seb128: yes, they are in -base
<pitti> seb128: we refreshed -base for b2
<seb128> hym
<pitti> seb128: tomorrow we'll get fresh ones for the final, BTW
<seb128> hum
<seb128> $ dpkg -S gedit.mo
<seb128> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en@shaw/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.mo
<seb128> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.mo
<seb128> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.mo
<seb128> language-pack-gnome-en: /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.mo
<seb128> $
<seb128> is that a case of "replaces got used, things got upgraded, and files are missing"?
 * seb128 tries a --reinstall
<pitti> seb128: actually, I suspect that my approach of rebuilding the -base packages without a -base export from LP was somehow botched
<pitti> the delta might not have applied exactly to what I used as full export
<seb128> pitti, works after a --reinstall
<pitti> curious
<seb128> I guess Replaces: and upgrade order bitting
<seb128> I think we had issues like that in the past
<seb128> language-pack-gnome-fr Replaces  language-pack-gnome-fr-base
<seb128> so if you get base first
<seb128> then install a version of language-pack-gnome-fr that ships the mo
<seb128> it takes over it
<seb128> then upgrade language-pack-gnome-fr
<seb128> you end up without the files
<seb128> pitti, sorry for the noise, I guess it's going to be resolved for everyone with the next base update
<seb128> (didrocks was having the same issue)
<Trevinho> seb128: as for that dialog it seems to do something weird, as at x level we get the grab event but not the ungrab one :o
<pitti> seb128: yes, it will be, but more or less just "by accident"
<pitti> seb128: so we indeed need to think about the more fundamental problem; probably by extending our eglibc patch to look in two dirs instead of one, and preferring an -updates dir
<pitti> so that we can do without the bidir replaces
<pitti> that'll waste hd space again, though
<pitti> (and space on images with non-empty update packs)
<pitti> need to think this through more thoroughly
<pitti> perhaps we can force an order with conflicts: or so
<seb128> pitti, the other solution would be to force the unpack order through pre-depends or something
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> so -base pre-depends: update pack (>= $base_version)
<pitti> so that the update pack is always unpacked first
<seb128> yes
<pitti> we'll probably confuse apt a lot with a gazillion pre-depends :)
<seb128> better to check with mvo though
<seb128> could be yes
<pitti> so, it's not something which I'd like to change at this point, perhaps for the first SRUed langpacks and in U
<mvo> seb128: I think I have polkit prompt vanishing under control now, needs a bit of cleanup though
<seb128> mvo, great!
<mvo> seb128: is 5min acceptable?
<seb128> mvo, do we need to pick a time, what's the issue with no timeout?
<seb128> mvo, with the "I walk away for lunch and come back to find things in a weird state" scenario, 5 minutes would still be an issue
<mvo> seb128: there is code in aptdaemon to prevent a "denial-of-service", i.e. if something just creates transactions and then does nothing with them. but I guess we could relax this
<mvo> seb128: lunch is a good point
<seb128> mvo, how are other softwares handling that DoS case? e.g software-properties
<seb128> mvo, I'm unsure how the timeout prevents a DoS, you could DoS with requests in less than 5 minutes anyway?
<mvo> seb128: s-p does not create transactions, its just providing a method call interface
<mvo> seb128: but I guess the risk of DoS is pretty small
<seb128> mvo, well, if you want to keep that, set it to 30 minutes at least
<mvo> ok
<seb128> mvo, ideally when the timeout kicks you would come back on an error messages telling you why the update didn't happen
<seb128> mvo, but we can do that later
<mvo> seb128: yeah, lets fix the immediate bug and then we can tweak it, unfortunately there is some more on my list :/
<camako> mlankhorst: Screen goes blank when I enter "echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"... Any idea how to debug that?
<mlankhorst> camako: ssh ;-)
<seb128> mvo, yeah, no worry, I think fixing the exception on auth denied + increasing the timeout is going to already be a good improvement/fixing most of the cases
<dobey> is it just me, or is rhythmbox *really* crashy with mtp?
<seb128> I don't use a mtp device, I didn't see high ranked issues on e.u.c
<seb128> could be device specific?
<dobey> doesn't seem to be
<seb128> do you have a stacktrace/bug reference?
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1304543
<ubot2> dobey: Error: launchpad bug 1304543 not found
<Trevinho> Sarvatt: did you try new unity?
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: +1 from me to land silo 006, my issues of screen turned off are resolved, double locking as well
<Laney> yay
<Trevinho> seb128: cool
<bregma> seb128, OK, I'm just finishing up my retesting here
<Trevinho> Laney: I'm also working on the grab for that dialog
<Laney> seb128: did you try going back to g-s?
<seb128> bregma, let me know when I should press the publish button
<bregma> the one time I don;t is when something goes wrong
<seb128> Laney, how do I do that?
<Trevinho> seb128: enable osk
<dobey> yay
<Trevinho> seb128: or reader
<Trevinho> Laney: I'm also working on that grabbing dialog, but that guy seems quite annoying, since he doesn't notify compiz that is taking the grab, for some reason
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney: works fine, enable osk in the settings, ctrl-alt-L -> g-s, disabled it back, ctrl-alt-L -> unity lock
<Laney> great
<Trevinho> \o/
<seb128> Trevinho, good job (as usual) ;-)
<Laney> Trevinho: what guy?
<Trevinho> andyrock: done the most, to be fair
<andyrock> too kind
<Trevinho> andyrock: I've worked on his codebase, cleaning things
<Trevinho> Laney: the gnome keyring dialog
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho: good team work guys ;-)
<Laney> ah, dunno what you should do
<andyrock> yeah i had to switch on other bugs and had to stop working more that 4 hours a day
<Laney> see how gnome-screensaver handles it
<Trevinho> seb128: especially when you think that most has been done on busses and planes... :D
<andyrock> university exams :/
<bregma> Trevinho, that's quality programming time: no interruptions
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean, I can check if we have a grab, but only trying to grab...
<andyrock> seb128, double locking is gone too? \o/
<seb128> Trevinho, offline work can be productive, less ping crazyness ;-)
<seb128> andyrock, yes
<andyrock> nice
<Trevinho> bregma: yaeh, indeed... unless when you figure out that your girlfriend is looking at at you with crazy eyes, since few minutes, and the queue to get into the plane is going to be cosed in minutes; but you still have to push a fix :D
<Laney> Trevinho: yeah so it tries to do the grab then doesn't lock if that isn't successful
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, I can do that, and probably it should be at general level (since also the dash would try to show otherwise), but I'm figuring out the cleanest way
<larsu> l3on: what was the reason again for abandoning the theme fix and make a gtk patch instead?
<larsu> l3on: for the resize issue
<l3on> larsu, is it regarding gtk+3.0 patch ?
<larsu> ya
<l3on> well... in gtk happens the follow:
<l3on> when you use set_titlebar function on gtk_window, gtk itself try to check if screen can handl with __GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS (see function gtkwindow.c:gdk_window_supports_csd) if it return FALSE gtk set this variable priv->custom_title = TRUE;
<l3on> when it tries to decor windows does the follow:
<l3on>   else if (priv->custom_title)
<l3on>     gdk_window_set_decorations (gdk_window, GDK_DECOR_BORDER);
<l3on> which means: window is going to be decorated only with borders by WM
<larsu> that sounds exactly right to me
<larsu> as gtk will put a close button in the header bar
<l3on> exaclty
<l3on> but some WM (like compiz and fluxbox) can't resize window
<larsu> they can't resize the window if it is only decorated with borders?!
<l3on> it looks like if titlebar is missing, those MW are unable to understand how to resize them... I had took a look at compiz and trusty code, but I did not understand how to enable __GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS
<l3on> this is the patch applied in clutter:
<l3on> s/clutter/mutter
<l3on> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2013-August/msg03783.html
<larsu> l3on: mh, I thought this is for the case when frame extents is _not_ available
<l3on> which seems really simple.. If I receive a __GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS atom, I just set properly windows borders
<l3on> but without any documentation on my hand I was unable to understand how unity works behind scenes... so I gave up and patched GTK
<l3on> which, to my point of view, is making things in the wrong way (why only borders if __GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS is not supported?)
<larsu> l3on: you need borders if frame extents is not supported. You don't need a title bar though
<larsu> as far as I know....
<larsu> but apparently those window managers are buggy even then?
<larsu> Trevinho: ^ ?
<l3on> larsu, gtk puts resize stuffs in a ".window-frame margins" which are some "magin and invisible" borders for the window. If WM can't handle with those, you cannot resize window...
<Trevinho> mh, I didn't check that issue in full details yet, but I believe we can easily check if a __GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS atom is set, other than motif ones...
<l3on> see Adwaita css code con .window-frame
<larsu> l3on: the css shouldn't influence borders added by the wm
<larsu> Trevinho: it's freeze day..
<larsu> I asked about this a couple of weeks ago but you were too busy :)
<Trevinho> larsu: I know, and a full of stack of fixes to do
<Trevinho> larsu: yep, and still I am :°(
<mvo> seb128: new aptdaemon uploaded
<Trevinho> larsu: we'll handle that on a SRU, I suppose
<Laney> http://git-man-page-generator.lokaltog.net/
<seb128> mvo, \o/
<larsu> Trevinho: if we do that, then I won't merge l3on gtk patch
<l3on> in somehow is wrong, gtk-3 theme should set a margin on .window-frame (this is way Ambiance does not work also in Gnome-Shell)
<larsu> seb128: are you okay with that? ^^
<Trevinho> larsu: I mean, we can merge it for now
<Trevinho> larsu: if we want to ship a more usable state
<larsu> l3on: Ambiance is broken in shell anyway. I'd be fine merging your shadow branch though if that fixes things
<larsu> Trevinho: it will be insanely ugly, as you'll have a titlebar on top of the header bar
<mvo> seb128: actually, please reject, I upload a new with https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/aptdaemon/bug-1266844/+merge/207276
<Trevinho> larsu: ah, yeah...
<seb128> larsu, I tried to stay away from that those CSD discussions since I don't know enough about the topic ... can you summarize the sugestion?
<seb128> mvo, ok
<larsu> seb128: Trevinho suggests adding frame extents support to compiz as an sRU
<larsu> seb128: I'd hold off from taking l3on's gtk patch in that case
<seb128> larsu, how much code change are we talking about?
<mvo> seb128: uploaded again, this time with both fixes
<bregma> seb128, my lockscreen-landing testing has passed sanity checks, I've marked the silo as Testing Done, can you push Publish or shall I do the usual request on #ubuntu-ci-eng?
<seb128> bregma, I'm doing it
<Trevinho> seb128: I've not checked that yet, but if it's just about checkin an atom, and updating compiz, it shouldn't be that match
<l3on> be carefull: __NET_FRAME_EXTENTS and __GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS are two different atoms
<larsu> seb128: Trevinho knows better than me, but from what he said earlier it doesn't seem to be a lot
<l3on> if compiz already support the first one (which from seems to) it should be easy add the gtk related extents
 * bregma goes off to prepare for the next Unity landing
<seb128> larsu, Trevinho: in any case etoomuch for release today, so GTK or compiz, let's revisit as a SRU next week
<seb128> or when higher importance issues are resolved
<larsu> seb128: makes sense. Sorry for the additional ping.-
<seb128> mvo, rejected
<Trevinho> l3on: I don't have programs here exporting that atom btw
<Trevinho> tweak tool doesn't seem to have it
<l3on> it does
<l3on> anyway for testing purpose: http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/layout.html#id5
<l3on> just a window using set_titlebar
<Trevinho> xprop on it returns me no atom about frames...
<seb128> bregma, ok, lock screen in unapproved, up to Laney&co next
<attente> seb128, Trevinho, i've got this working decently ok: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity/enable-sound-buttons-on-lock-screen/+merge/215194
<seb128> attente, nice
<attente> the two main problems is that the sound notify osd bubbles don't appear and modifier-only input switching doesn't quite work perfect
<seb128> kenvandine, larsu: do you know about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/4101/console?
<seb128> "/var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: /usr/bin/system-settings: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/GSettings.1.0/libGSettingsQmlPlugin.so: undefined symbol: _ZN10QGSettings17isSchemaInstalledERK10QByteArray
<seb128> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: }}}"
<kenvandine> ugh, no....
<larsu> seb128: mhr3 added isSchemaInstalled the other day
<seb128> did we update the bindings without the qt lib or something?
<larsu> looks like the qml plugin links agains an older version of the qt lib?
<larsu> I don't think so...
<seb128> no mhr3 around
 * larsu checks
<larsu> seb128: the function's there
<seb128> fginther, om26er: do you know what's up with the ubuntu-system-settings CI?
<seb128> the otto logs are weird, they have dbus timeout and permission denied issues
<xclaesse> seb128, is it normal that the network icon on the panel is duplicated? Or is it a bug?
<seb128> xclaesse, that should be fixed in today's update
<xclaesse> good
<seb128> xclaesse, it's also because you got indicator-network (maybe unity8) installed
<xclaesse> and I have to delock twice as well, that's known bug?
<seb128> xclaesse, the fix just got uploaded, should be available later today
<Laney> hmm
<xclaesse> seb128, perfect, thanks :)
<seb128> xclaesse, yw
<Laney> there's certainly not a good enough dependency from qtdeclarative5-gsettings1.0 to libgsettings-qt1
<seb128> hum, shouldn't shlibs ensure that?
<xclaesse> that were the 2 most visible issues I have in 14.04, since we are close to release I wanted to be sure that was known :)
<xclaesse> btw, do we have a release day already? or is it still "some day in April" ?
<seb128> xclaesse, did you install unity8/indicator-network on purpose/to test, or did that get pulled it for you (we had a few bugs where upgrades would pull those in)
<seb128> xclaesse, you can probably uninstall indicator-network if you don't use it
<xclaesse> seb128, AFAIK it got pulled
<seb128> xclaesse, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<xclaesse> I upgraded to 14.04 a while ago
<seb128> xclaesse, we have a release day since the start of the cycle
<xclaesse> oh
<xclaesse> ok, thanks :D
<Laney> it probably should get symbols
<dobey> xclaesse: indicator-network is pulled in by unity8 stuff, so if you've got unity8 installed, you'll have it as well as nm-applet
<Laney> or a version at the very least
<xclaesse> seb128, Good job with 14.04 btw, I'm using it since before beta1 and my system never broken completely. Pretty stable even while being on dev. :D
<seb128> dobey, xclaesse: anyway the upstart job got fixed to not start the new indicator on unity7 (since it's not feature complete yet)
<seb128> xclaesse, thanks ;-)
<xclaesse> dobey, ok, let's do a "sudo apt-get autoremove unity8"
<om26er> fginther, seb128 I saw that, it seems otto is acting up
<om26er> (otto is the desktop test runner in the lab)
<seb128> om26er, I know what otto is ;-)
<Laney> the bus driver in the simpsons
<om26er> THAT
<dobey> the plane driver in "Airplane!"
<mhr3> bregma, is it desired to show all regular desktop apps under unity8 preview?
<Trevinho> charles: I've fixed the tests, can you check this please https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/indicator-session/unity-session/+merge/215076 ?
<mhr3> bregma, it's not like they worked under mir
<xclaesse> seb128, oh and my wife is still on 12.04 LTS and didn't see why she would need to upgrade... until I told her that the volume can go over 100% with the keyboard in 14.04. Now she can't wait for the upgrade :D
<dobey> mhr3: all the ones that should be shown; but if it's under mir, there will be problems, yes
<xclaesse> little details matters...
<dobey> mhr3: but it is a "preview" after all
<seb128> xclaesse, that's making quite some people happy, including me (I use it often in hangouts ;-)
<xclaesse> speakers are really crap on those laptops
<Laney> I just tried the maximum volume on my speakers
<Laney> was intense
<bregma> mhr3, it's not desirable to show apps that won't run...  but right now it also does not show apps thate *will* run
<xclaesse> there some european laws that forbid devices to go over some dB, wondering if ubuntu allowing to go over 100% could infringe that...
<mhr3> bregma, so how is the scope supposed to know which ones to show
<seb128> xclaesse, you could do that before, but only from gnome-control-center
<mhr3> bregma, it's not like all apps were tagged with SupportsMir=true
<dobey> and it's far too late in the cycle to go through the entire archive and start adding it
<charles> Trevinho, sure
<Trevinho> charles: thanks, so we can put in the last landing silos... :P
<bregma> mhr3, if an app does not do the right thing, it's broken and I'm OK with that: we need to make sure 'the right thing' is clear in the docs and have a handy answer prepared for when folk complain their app doesn't who up
<mhr3_> bregma, sorry lost context, last saw this
<mhr3_>  <dobey> and it's far too late in the cycle to go through the entire archive and start adding it
<beidl> hey guys! is it too late to push a last fix regarding gestures?
<bregma> beidl, no, it's in the review queue, there's probably time to get it in still
<beidl> bregma, great! a tiny little question before I push: does the 4 finger tap gesture to show the dash require that the last activated scope is shown?
<beidl> I'm just asking because it might be required by design
<bregma> beidl, no, I think it's supposed to show the "home scope", just like pressing the super key or the BFB icon
<bregma> either choice is still better than nothing
<bregma> as in, what we currently get, an empty dash
<beidl> bregma, perfect, then I'll push it :D
<charles> Trevinho, nice work
<charles> approved
<Trevinho> charles: thanks
<Trevinho> bregma: ^ can we use our silo for that ?
<attente> Trevinho: do you have time to try out https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity/enable-sound-buttons-on-lock-screen/+merge/215194?
<Trevinho> attente: I'm checking the code right now
<Trevinho> attente: it looks good
<attente> Trevinho: oh, ok, thanks
<bregma> Trevinho, yes, theoretically, since we don't have one assigned yet
<Trevinho> bregma: then... https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/indicator-session/unity-session/+merge/215076 :)
<Trevinho> attente: if you can do a quick push, there are small things that it would be nice to have http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7231289/ but if you can't in time, it's not mandatory
<attente> Trevinho: is it expensive to create dbusproxy objects every time the key is pressed?
<bregma> attente, you want https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity/enable-sound-buttons-on-lock-screen/+merge/215194 in today?
<Trevinho> attente: no, we're geenrally doing that quite often, when we don't need signals
<Trevinho> bregma: I'm looking at it now
<attente> bregma: i'd like it in, but have no problem leaving it out if it's too risky
<attente> Trevinho: ok, i'll make the changes then
<bregma> seb128, you're doing a separate landing for https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/indicator-session/unity-session/+merge/215076 ?  I'll remove it from the Unity one then
<Trevinho> attente: ah, rebase your branch against last trunk
<seb128> bregma, I just put it because that seemed a different unit set and I didn't know you were planning to include it, I'm happy to have it in the unity silo though
<seb128> bregma, let me delete my line
 * bregma doesn't want all the silos taken before he gets one
<seb128> bregma, assignement is usually in order so you should be next
<Trevinho> attente: on test run, it works well... so... once you've cleaned things just ping me
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: didrocks just had a case of "input was going to the win under the lockscreen :/"
<Trevinho> seb128: was that grabbing, or after ?
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the grab I've a fix, I'm trying to finish for the last landing
<seb128> no grabbing, a test user, logged in, went to settings to change the "lock after ..." setting to 30s
<seb128> ctrl-alt-t
<seb128> waited 30s
<seb128> move cursor
<seb128> it doesn't seem to be reproducable easy though
<seb128> easily
<seb128> weird thing is that both his session and the test one had the issue
<seb128> in fact he can reproduce
 * seb128 tries here
<seb128> yeah, I can reproduce as well
<seb128> you need to wake up the screen by moving the cursor
<seb128> not by using the keyboard
<bregma> mhr3_, isn't it the X-Ubuntu-Touch entry in the .desktop file that indicates the app will run on Touch?
<mhr3_> it used to
<bregma> mhr3_, shouldn't it still?
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: can be reproduce in one session, just do
<Trevinho> seb128: so it works with mouse not with key? as they mostly use the same code, unless nux doesn't give us events (not that strange=
<seb128> - change "lock after ..." to 30s
<Trevinho> seb128: done
<seb128> - ctrl-alt-L
<seb128> don't touch anything then
<seb128> the screen dim/turn off
<seb128> - touch the touchpad/mouse
<seb128> - see that the password entry is not focussed
<mhr3_> bregma, yes, i think sdk adds it automatically still
<seb128> - try to type -> nothing
<seb128> - click on the password entry
<seb128> -> no way to focus it
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<seb128> try those steps
<mhr3_> bregma, how can i get keyboard to work in the preview session?
<Trevinho> seb128: nothing I can't reproduce
<mhr3_> would like to enter my u1 credentials so i could actually install some apps
<bregma> mhr3_, you mean the OSK, or the physical keyboard?
<mhr3_> bregma, either
<seb128> Trevinho, the "don't touch anything" step is important, you need to touch nothing (no keyboard/mouse) between the time you ctrl-alt-L and the screen off
<seb128> Trevinho, also really wait for the screen to be totally off
<Trevinho> sure, otherwise there's no off
<Trevinho> yep
<seb128> you can't reproduce?
<seb128> when you mouve the mouse the password entry is focussed?
<Trevinho> seb128: not focused, but at soon I write it becomes
<bregma> mhr3_, the physical keyboard has always just worked for me, you might need to click on the field to focus (no shortcuts)
<seb128> Trevinho, what if you click on it before writing?
<Trevinho> seb128: no, just typing
<mhr3_> bregma, nope, doesn't do anything for me
<seb128> Trevinho, try clicking?
<Trevinho> seb128: as all the key events are acually taken by the field, unless they're not handled by the panel
<Trevinho> seb128: works here... Sometimes gnome power might not wake up us, so we monitor key/motion events on the dark window we draw...
<mhr3_> bregma, anyway, try silo 012, has latest click and the session
<bregma> mhr3_, unfortunately I have not seen that problem
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, I can't reproduce every time but I got it 3 times and didrocks as well
<bregma> and I'm testing silo 12, it shows *too many* apps now
<bregma> I think we need to filter and show only X-Ubuntu-Touch=true .desktop apps
<Laney> I just tried to reproduce that a few times and it's always been focused here too
<Laney> (not running what just got uploaded though)
<seb128> I'm running what was in the silo earlier in the day/just landed to proposed
<bregma> Trevinho, don;t want to distract you but what's the status with attente's MP?
<mhr3_> bregma, in that case i'll just drop the preview-session from the silo
<mhr3_> bregma, then the envvar won't be set, and it won't add all the regular apps
<bregma> mhr3_, will it still show apps from .desktop files with  X-Ubuntu-Touch=true?
 * bregma goes to tst
<mhr3_> will check with alecu
<attente> bregma: almost done integrating Trevinho's changes
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: hum, go it again: with switch to a test user, open ucc, change timeout to 30, lock, don't touch anything until screen turn off, mouve trackpad, try to type (seems to happen sometime when the password entry doesn't get focus/doesn't have a blinking cursor)
<bregma> attente, vite! allez! allez! adiamo! vamos!
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: I wonder if "having several session opens" is a condition
<beidl> seb128, could that bug possibly depend on the way the hardware/driver does dpms?
<seb128> beidl, I guess it could
<mhr3_> bregma, can you join us in hangout?
<mhr3_> bregma, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpj8q1td8fu8flmlc6vvdtvg?authuser=1&hl=en-GB
<attente> bah. bad merge with trunk
<Trevinho> seb128: btw the fact is that it shouldn't lock, first of all.. and I don't see why that happens
<fginther> seb128, om26er, I'm looking into the ubuntu-system-settings otto failures. unity8 is having similar problems and our usual methods for resolving otto issues aren't working this time
<fginther> seb128, in the future, please ping the vanguard in the ubuntu-ci-eng channel
<seb128> Trevinho, what do you mean it shouldn't lock? I do ctrl-alt-L
<seb128> fginther, ok, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, sorry... I got confused delayed lock activation. As I was touching that part
<Trevinho> seb128: can you quickly compile unity?
<seb128> Trevinho, "quickly" probably not
<seb128> but I can compile it on my i5 ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney: did you try with having 2 session open?
<Laney> not yet
<Laney> argh, User Accounts just shows a "My Account" section without the user in it
<seb128> is that in guest?
<Laney> ok, works after restarting it
<Laney> no
<Laney> was going to add a test user
<seb128> weird :/
<seb128> Trevinho, btw it's weird that if you lock/doesn't touch anything the screen fade/turn off after like 10s while it doesn't do it if you move the cursor after locking
<Trevinho> seb128: well, i used that as a compromise
<Trevinho> seb128: basically if you intend to lock for turning the screen off, then it's done quickly
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> seb128: otherwise, it stays up unless you don't get next idle
<Trevinho> seb128: so you can use music and stuff..
<Trevinho> seb128: since as soon as you turn off the screen, things go away
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney: ok, simplified test "log into a test users from your session's indicator, ctrl-alt-t, don't touch anything, wait screen off, move trackpad nibble, try typing password"
<Laney> I've not managed to make it not have focus
<attente> Trevinho: ok, amended the MP
<seb128> Laney, if you just "ctrl-alt-l, wait power off, move mouse", you always get blinking cursor on the password entry?
 * Laney waits for idle
<Laney> sometimes I get it not blinking, but it has always taken the input
<Laney> clicking or just typing
<mdeslaur> \o/ no more gnome-screensaver
<seb128> hum, it happens like half of the time for didrocks and me, with the steps described there, not sure what is different
 * mdeslaur hugs desktop team
<seb128> mdeslaur, hug andyrock and Trevinho ;-)
 * mdeslaur hugs andyrock and Trevinho
 * Trevinho feels warm
<Trevinho> :)
<mterry> Laney, seb128: ubuntu-system-settings doesn't run its ctests during build.  probably should?
<seb128> mterry, it doesn't?
<seb128> yeah, it should
<Laney> are you sure?
<seb128> I though it did
<mterry> seb128, Laney: override_dh_auto_test:
<mterry>         python tests/test_code.py
<Laney> it certainly /did/
<Laney> bah
<Laney> BAH I SAY
<seb128> bah
<seb128> it regressed in r650
<Laney> make it run dh_auto_test as well
<seb128> mterry, thanks for spotting it
<Laney> even matter make the upstream build system run those python ones
<seb128> mterry, do you want to send a mp or should I do it?
<Laney> also if you're going to have random scripts in there please add nocheck handling
<Laney> ifeq (,$(filter nocheck,$(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS)))
<mterry> seb128, you do it because some tests might have failed?  tst-update and tst-update-manager?
<seb128> mterry, they do?!
<seb128> shrug
<mterry> seb128, I'm not sure.  They do in the wifi branch I'm reviewing.  Not sure if that's wifi or trunk
<seb128> mterry, it's not going to be before at least a week if I do it, but adding to my todo
<seb128> mterry, I'm swamped with the LTS coming
<mterry> seb128, sure.  I'll get to it earlier if I can too
<seb128> k, thanks
 * seb128 waves to launchpad, hello?
<Laney> Hrm
<Laney> oh I was just going to say that
<Laney> I can't get on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html either
<mdeslaur> He's dead, Jim.
<seb128> that's great timing
<bregma> not dead, just temporarily down
<Laney> how do you know?
<seb128> I'm waiting on some translation exports
<seb128> bregma, what did you do to poor launchpad?!
<bregma> it's feeling the freeze
<Laney> "Oh, I'll just push these updates and then go away for the evening"
<Laney> seriously, launchpad is making me break that french law
<Laney> !!!
<seb128> oh, that's right
<seb128> launchpad is going to hear from my layer
<seb128> lawyer even
<Laney> seems back now
<seb128> oh, it's
<seb128> what you said ;-)
<seb128> the lawyer threat worked?
<seb128> bah, down again
<Laney> pointless hanging around ;-)
 * Laney will push stuff tomorrow
<Laney> night!
<seb128> Laney, night
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/run-tests/+merge/215265
<mterry> seb128, I did the trivial bits
<mterry> seb128, but the test fixes I wasn't sure how to proceed
<mterry> seb128, but it's a shared branch
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, do you have the actual error from the tests?
<seb128> they wfm
<mterry> fascinating
<mterry> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7231764/
<mterry> bbiab
<seb128> mterry, oh, sorry
<seb128> mterry, you wrote "tests" and I was thinking "autopilot tests", that's the one I've been running recently
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: oh, another fun bug ... open a guess session, pick "lock screen" by error
<seb128> unity tries to lock the screen in loop it seems
<seb128> it fades off, fail to lock, turn the screen back on, and cycle
<seb128> it took me 15s to be able to go to logout
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, it should not lock, only turn off the screen in that case
<seb128> (likely going to happen in sessions where lock is locked down as well)
<seb128> Trevinho, well, maybe I misinteprete what it's doing
<seb128> it's just diming the screen in loop and waking it back up, making the session impossible to use
<Trevinho> seb128: super weird
<Trevinho> as using disable-lock-screen here is fine
<seb128> Trevinho, do you get the issue in a guest?
<Trevinho> seb128: let me try
<bregma> seb128, do you get a "lock screen" choice in the session indicator menu?
<bregma> I don't, in the guest session
<seb128> bregma, no, I picked "logout" and clicked on the wrong icon
<bregma> hmm, interesting, I don't see a loop but it doesn't wake up o keypress, only on mouse movement
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1306211
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1306211 in unity (Ubuntu) "Trying to lock screen in a guest session leads to an unusable session" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> bregma, andyrock, Trevinho: the screen seems to never turn off still btw, I'm sitting next to didrocks' laptop for almost 2 hours (he had to leave for an appointment), his lockscreen is still on with screen on
<Trevinho> seb128: it works here on guest
<ChrisTownsend> I see the same behavior as bregma describes.
<Trevinho> seb128: both calling the dbus method and using the dialog :/
<bregma> seb128, that's odd (not turning off) I tested that explicitly here
<ChrisTownsend> This is Unity from the archive.
<ChrisTownsend> Screen now turns off for me as well.
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend, seb128 please monitor gdbus monitor --session --dest org.gnome.SessionManager --object-path /org/gnome/SessionManager/Presence
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: It works for me.
<Trevinho> and eventually  gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.ScreenSaver --object-path /org/gnome/ScreenSaver --method org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetActive
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: ah, sorry,
<Trevinho> :D
<Trevinho> it's the rule... The French guys, gets all the odds behavior.. It's story now.
<Trevinho> ^_^
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: The only thing is a keypress won't wake it the desktop, only mouse movement.
<Trevinho> basically Murphy was nothing compared to seb128's machine :)
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: Well, Murphy is Irish, so...
<Trevinho> new corollar: if a corner case bug can show up, it will happen on seb128's machine :D
<Trevinho> and the funny thing is that the bug is really there... But hardly reproducible by everyone else :D
<Trevinho> mh, I'm going off a bit, as I'm quite starving right now..
<bschaefer> Trevinho, you must starve!
<seb128> Trevinho, ChrisTownsend, bregma: the screen turns off after locking if you don't touch the mouse, if you do it seems to turn off for ever
<seb128> sorry it's almost diner time, might be on and off
<seb128> Trevinho, ChrisTownsend, bregma: I had to try like 15 times to get the guest session issue again and it stopped when it touched the keyboard
<beidl> I'm the only one here who has the launcher set to autohide, right?
<beidl> After some time I see the hint shadow (that you usually get when moving the mouse pointer to the left edge) on top-right and bottom-right workspaces
<beidl> actually, I don't even get the hint shadow when moving the pointer to the left edge.
<bregma> beidl, I use autohide (hey, *I*'m sane) and I don't see the shadow either, but I rarely use the mouse to bring up the Launcher
<beidl> bregma, we gots teh gesturez
<bregma> beidl, true (we are special), but I usually use keyboard shortcuts anyway
<beidl> oh, btw, my week of bug-hunting-without-being-asked resulted in finding a nasty issue with DND. bug 1304882
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304882 in Unity "[Regression] Launcher doesn't reappear fully after hiding from DND" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304882
<beidl> I already assumed you guys will at some point start to hate me for finding all of those :D
<Trevinho> beidl:: I noticed that...  and not at all, reporting and fixiing is very welcome
<Trevinho> beidl: it might be caused by some events not being triggered all the times during dnd
<Trevinho> my next work (SRU0) will about launcher dnd support btw, so... I hope to hit that as well
<beidl> Trevinho: I poked around earlier today at this issue. what I found out is that this
<beidl> animation::StartOrReverse(dnd_hide_animation_, animation::Direction::BACKWARD);
<beidl> only gets called when moving a file/directory away from the edge before it hides completely
<beidl> adding it in ProcessDndLeave() helps a little.
<beidl> without it, only parts of the launcher is shown when dragging it out with the gestures or by hitting the super key
<beidl> the remaining problem is that another try to DND an icon results in the launcher not showing up *while* trying the DND operation
<beidl> (I hope that sentence makes sense)
<robert_ancell> KombuchaKip, hi!
 * KombuchaKip waves at robert_ancell
<beidl> is there any chance bug 1290228 will get fixed before finalrelease? seems like a big one to me.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1290228 in software-center (Ubuntu) "(14.04) Unable to install external deb packages "Package operation Failed"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290228
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-11
<KombuchaKip> Anyone know how to get my music to resume playing instead of pausing when I lock my machine under Ubuntu Trusty? Rhythmbox just pauses for some reason.
<sarnold> KombuchaKip: I think that's a logind byproduct; I think you can set permissions on audio devices in /dev/ to something your user account can write to..
<KombuchaKip> sarnold: Thanks man.
<maclin> pitti, hi，the language pack is still 0408 version. Will it be updated before released?
<pitti> maclin: yes; the LP export finished yesterday evening; I kicked off the package build, and will test and upload it now
<Mirv> maclin: I think the base packages will be updated (too) to the 0410 which is mentioned at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+language-packs - which is needed because only the base packs apparently include help translations
<Mirv> ah
<Mirv> timing +1
<maclin> pitti, thanks. we are waiting for that to test:)
<pitti> maclin: would you be willing to test some locally built .debs, as a confirmation that they are good and what you expect?
<pitti> I test the German and English ones
<maclin> pitti, of course. Our QA team just want to confirm that. Where can we get the debs?
<pitti> maclin: hang on (just scp'ing the built sources from the DC machine)
<maclin> pitti, good, we are waiting for the Chinese ones:)
<pitti> maclin: I put them on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/langpack/
<maclin> pitti, great, we will get and test, thanks:)
<pitti> maclin: how does it look like?
<pitti> maclin: they are waiting in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1 now; I accepted all others, as they generally look fine
<JackYu> pitti, great, it seems good. maclin is out for a meeting:)
<pitti> JackYu: thanks
<seb128> good morning desktoper
<seb128> brrrr it's cold today
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: but still sunny
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, merci ! j'attends avec impatience le releas
<pitti> e
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> seb128: I uploaded fresh langpacks this morning, FYI
<seb128> moi aussi, mais j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir mettre à jour quelques paquets tjs
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<pitti> gedit is back to German for me now
<pitti> seb128: Je crois tu peux encore le faire -- parles à infinity ?
<pitti> "crois que"
<seb128> pitti, oui, je prépare quelques changements là
<seb128> but I can see busy SRU time until .1
<seb128> so many details/annoyances we didn't get to
<seb128> like my ipod showing with an usb stick icon
<seb128> dvds still being listed in the UI after being ejected
<seb128> it feels like we have been fire fighting until freeze and didn't have time for polish :/
<pitti> oh, right, DVDs -- what was that again?
<didrocks> an hardware technology
<pitti> oh right, these stone disks with enchiseled bits, right?
<didrocks> with real objects
<seb128> the thing that came after floppies
<seb128> I'm pretty sure we still have bugs with those btw
<pitti> you bet
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> oh can we release with bugs in floppy handling!?
<pitti> I'm fairly sure I've seen a bug report about udisks not handling 45 rpm records right
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> joke aside, lot of polish I want to do for .1
<pitti> *nod*
<andyrock> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1281058
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1281058 in unity (Ubuntu) "The system shutdowns when multiple accounts are open" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> it's an oem-priority
<andyrock> do I need to open another bug for the UIFe
<andyrock> ?
<pitti> please, no
<seb128> andyrock, no
<pitti> it's utterly confusing to track an issue in two dfiferent places
<seb128> just retitle the existing one
<pitti> seems my right hand is lagging today
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho: btw is somebody investigating the lockscreen giving input to what is behind it sometimes?
<seb128> that seems a release blocker/security issue
<pitti> ah yeah, the new lock screen is still rather buggy, too -- .1 material for sure
<pitti> especially with user switching
<pitti> and it still reveals the actual desktop for about a second or so
<seb128> right
<seb128> though some fixes landed this night
<andyrock> well g-s used to do the same
<didrocks> yeah, it's like, "it's there. Ahaha! ah no it's not :p"
<seb128> I need to upgrade/restart my session
<andyrock> so it's not a regression... and using the system-indicator to switch user should call PromptLock that skips fading
<seb128> andyrock, you are speaking about the "show for a second", not about the "sometime input is on the win behind the lock" (which can be IRC, annoying when you type your password)
<andyrock> sure
<andyrock> last time I checked the code there was code to avoid it...
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho: could be https://code.launchpad.net/~sjakthol/unity/fix-grab-after-blank/+merge/215360 ?
<andyrock> yep
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, happy friday! how are you?
<Laney> good thanks! happy friday to you too ;-)
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> good!
<Laney> i see sun and blue sky
<Laney> Launchpad (136)
<Laney> wtf
<seb128> is that the queue?
<Laney> bug mail overnight
<seb128> oh
<seb128> fun
<seb128> my inbox was rather quiet this nigh
<seb128> t
<Laney> erm, weird
<Laney> it's mainly translation import errors for cinder
<Laney> why in the world did i get those?
<Laney> that's an openstack thing
<seb128> the bottom of the emails should say?
<Laney> not for those, but it does say in the body
<Laney> On 2013-10-30 16:41z (162 days 7 hours 48 minutes ago), you uploaded
<Laney> ...
<seb128> haha
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho: is anyone reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~sjakthol/unity/fix-grab-after-blank/+merge/215360 ?
<seb128> Laney, we are likely going to need an unity upload today btw
<seb128> Laney, I hope ^ fixes the "input goes under the lock" issue didrocks&I saw yesterday
<Laney> if we can fix that and ideally the grab thing it should go in
<seb128> cool
<Laney> having a test user in lightdm offends my eyes
 * Laney deletes with fire
<didrocks> Laney: you reenabled that plugin? :p
<Laney> I have a precision blowtorch next to my ssd for such events
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> Laney, I guess it's too late/not realistic to want to land indicator-keyboard change to use an upstart job? (knowing it would require a one liner change to ubiquity as well)
<Laney> probably
<Laney> what does it fix?
<seb128> nothing reported
<seb128> it's just that the indicator would have its own log and be respawned if it hit a segfault
<seb128> would also be consistent with other indicators
<Laney> I think best not, the time for that kind of stuff has been and gone
<seb128> k
<Laney> also considering there's been little errors in these things before
<seb128> maybe as an SRU (without the path change since ubiquity hardcode directories)
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, did we say we should land https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/aptdaemon/bug-1266844/+merge/207276 ? even if it's not a proper solution that's better than no change?
<seb128> mvo, that's currently the most reported trusty issue
<andyrock> seb128, approved
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<andyrock> np
<mvo> seb128: didn't I upload this yesterday?
<andyrock> seb128, now i've an exam
<andyrock> i'll be online
<seb128> andyrock, good luch!
<seb128> luck even
<seb128> mvo, oh
<seb128> autopkgtest for aptdaemon 1.1.1-1ubuntu4: FAIL (Jenkins: public, private)
<andyrock> this afternoon to fix other bugs ;)
<seb128> mvo, it's blocked in proposed
<seb128> andyrock, k!
<mvo> seb128: meh, can this be overriden? afaik its failing since the begining of time
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-aptdaemon/
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I wonder how the previous version went through
<seb128> I guess somebody overwrote it
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> I don't see evidence of that
<Laney> probably one of the bugs let it in
<Laney> It started failing with the ubuntu3 upload
<Laney> hang on, might be being misled
<Laney> I don't think we have enough history there
<Laney> anyway, it didn't fail since the beginning of time but got broken some point this cycle
<seb128> mvo, is the test looking like something that can be easily fixed?
<mvo> seb128: I check it now
<Laney> On ci.debian.net the output includes the diff of dependency and base system changes since the last run
<Laney> pretty useful http://ci.debian.net/data/unstable-amd64/packages/p/pango1.0/2014-03-23.log
<seb128> nice
<Laney> we should get that ;-)
<Laney> let me skip this test if mvo is going to look at fixing it
<Laney> thanks mvo!
<seb128> Laney, mvo: thanks
<mvo> Laney: is it possible to (re)test  1.1.1-1ubuntu2 ? I would not be suprised if it actually fails now too
<Laney> Dunno about on jenkins, but you should be able to fetch it and do that locally
<Laney> Jenkins doesn't seem to keep the first test that failed and the last one that passed so it's not very easy to compare what changed
<mvo_> re
<seb128> mvo_, wb!
<mvo_> silly network
<seb128> Laney, not sure if you saw my telepathy-indicator mention on #u-release
<seb128> quite busy discussion
<Laney> yeah, will look shortly
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> scripting fun
 * larsu hears something about telepathy-indicator
<seb128> larsu, trying to land your fix from yesterday evening
<larsu> ah cool, thanks
<larsu> I wonder what's going on in bug #1259564
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259564 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "GPG_AGENT_INFO not being passed to thunderbird" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259564
<larsu> I guess GPG_AGENT_INFO isn't set in dbus' environment?
<larsu> for some reason, indicator-messages was not ported to upstart
<larsu> maybe that would help? (or is that moot now anyway?)
<seb128> it was not?
<seb128> we should maybe have landed those branches from tedg earlier in the cycle :/
<seb128> it is, /usr/share/upstart/sessions/indicator-messages.conf
<seb128> $ status indicator-messages
<seb128> indicator-messages start/running, process 2600
<seb128> larsu, use upstart here?
<larsu> oh, when did that land?
<larsu> I tried a couple of days ago and was sure it wasn't ported
<larsu> maybe I was just confused
<seb128> larsu, oh, sorry, too much going on, we landed that earlier this week :p
<seb128> larsu, ogra needed it for the touch image
<seb128> larsu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/13.10.1+14.04.20140408-0ubuntu1
<larsu> thanks :)
<seb128> larsu,
<seb128> $ strings /proc/`pidof indicator-messages-service`/environ | grep GPG
<seb128> GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/gpg-n3dktm/S.gpg-agent:2448:1
<seb128> larsu, bug fixed? :-)
<larsu> seb128: I guess?! I'll mark it as fixed an ask to reopen if it still happens to people. Thanks!
<seb128> it's buggy though
<larsu> oh it is?
<seb128> $ strings /proc/`pidof compiz`/environ | grep GPGGPG_AGENT_INFO=/run/user/1000/keyring-H21sVl/gpg:0:1
<seb128> bah, fighting agents
<seb128> larsu, not an issue from the indicator though
<larsu> seb128: I don't see the problem?
<larsu> oh, different agents
<larsu> should I reassign to another component?
<seb128> larsu, close the indicator-messages bug, saying that specific issue
<seb128> is fixed
<larsu> ok
<seb128> larsu, the other issue seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/1257706
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1257706 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "gpg-agent environment variables not correctly exported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> or similar
<seb128> we have a few bugs about fighting agents I think :/
<seb128> it's another of those "we should fix that for .1" issues
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1271591
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1271591 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "upstart job race prevents gnome-keyring from being ssh agent" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> larsu, ^ use that one as reference if you want to point to another bug in your comment
<larsu> seb128: too late :)
<seb128> k, no worry
<larsu> seb128: it's already linked to in a previous comment in the bug
<seb128> k
<mvo_> pitti: what was the best way again to run a package against adt?
<pitti> mvo_: the official docs are in /usr/share/doc/autopkgtest/README.running-tests.gz; which package do you want to test?
<pitti> mvo_: i. e. for most packages schroot is enough (and I suppose you have them already)
<pitti> mvo_: for some which need network or kernel bits you need to run in an LXC container or even Qemu
<mvo_> pitti: as close as possible to what jenkins is doing if possible, I don't really understand the failure for aptdaemon currently
<mvo_> pitti: but thanks, I will play with it and see if lxc gives me a similar failure first
<pitti> mvo_: I get the failures with simply running the tests on my workstation in trunk
<pitti> without any adt-run stuff at all
<mvo_> pitti: oh, exactly the same failures?
<pitti> mvo_: perhaps not exactly (haven't compared bit by bit), but enough of them
<mvo_> ok
<pitti> mvo_: as for "exactly what jenkins is doing" -> prepare-testbed and run-adt-test as per http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<mvo_> thanks again
<pitti> mvo_: I run "adt-run -o /tmp/out aptdaemon --- schroot trusty" here to compare with jenkins output
<mvo_> pitti: please update to the current ubuntu-trusty bzr, I fixes some failures already
<mvo_> (I think :)
<pitti> ah
<pitti> mvo_: seems 1.1.1-1ubuntu4 is already released in the branch, but not in trusty?
<mvo_> pitti: trusty-proposed maybe?
<pitti> mvo_: ah yes, held back by test failures
<mvo_> pitti: I was using the packaging branch - should I use the bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/ubuntu-trusty/ ?
<mvo_> one?
<pitti> so, running
<pitti> adt-run -o /tmp/out aptdaemon -U --apt-pocket=proposed --- schroot trusty
<pitti> mvo_: yes, that's the one I usually use as well -- it's what Vcs-Bzr: says
<pitti> mvo_: oh, you don't use UNRELEASED?
<mvo_> pitti: ok, sorry, let me fix that
<pitti> or tags?
<mvo_> pitti: it should be on unreleased, let me double check
<pitti> mvo_: so, I'm not 100% sure that lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/ubuntu-trusty/ matches exactly what's in trusty-proposed, I just hope it does
<pitti> changelog-wise it fits
 * darkxst really wonders how release week will go with moving and house and probably no internet for a bit ;(
<Laney> hopefully you have some ISO testers
<mvo_> pitti: I commited my changes now to lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/ubuntu-trusty/
<Laney> also luckily with LTSes you have a .1 release
<mvo_> pitti: i.e. the ubuntu5 fixes
<pitti> mvo_: ah, splendid, thanks
<darkxst> we have lots of testers!
<pitti> mvo_: hmm, seems the trusty-proposed version hangs in schroot, re-trying in lxc
<mvo_> pitti: I have two test failure currently, its slowly improving :) lxc seems to be working for me
 * pitti runs both in parallel
<pitti> $ adt-run -o /tmp/out-trunk -B .// --- lxc -es adt-trusty
<pitti> for your trunk branch; that'll build the branch first and use the built .debs
<mpt> Weird, Software Updater’s “Technical Description” pane anti-aliases its text in a different way from everything else on the system
<pitti> mvo_: sorry, I need to leave for the afternoon
<Laney> I really hate software updater's progress bar when it's checking for updates
<pitti> mvo_: so, prepare-testbed and run-adt-test are the ultimate "production" verification
<ogra_> Laney, image based upgrades will fix that :)
<seb128> Laney, why?
<mpt> Laney, that has three factors: (1) It spends a long time checking for updates <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Ideas>, (2) recursive references mean it can’t predict ahead of time how many sources will need checking, and (3) the Ambiance/Radiance indeterminate progress bar is poorly designed (hi Cimi:-)
<seb128> ogra_, image based upgrades also have a download bar ;-)
<darkxst> r0
<seb128> ogra_, though the "update" is a spinner for "checking for updates"
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, but a predefined set of files
<Cimi> ciao mpt :P
<Laney> mpt: I think it's mainly (3) that I've got an issue with
<Laney> It moves too fast and doesn't move smoothly
<mpt> Yes indeed
<Laney> Just looks like it's jerking around
<seb128> Laney, didrocks: can you please test https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-011/ (lock screen fixes)
<mpt> And it bounces at all, like the Windows one does, which can be misleading if you glance at it at the wrong time
<mpt> (specifically if you glance at it when it happens to be against the left edge)
<mvo_> pitti: thanks, I'm on it now
<Laney> Interesting; that's provided by aptdaemon
<darkxst> speaking of aptdaemon (well nearly) what happens when we need an appstream to make gnome-software work?
<seb128> what do you mean?
<seb128> what appstream exactly?
<darkxst> so now all gnome apps have an appdata file
<darkxst> but for gnome-software to work, these need to hosted by some server
<darkxst> fedora has it, and I think openSuse
<seb128> is GNOME having one?
<seb128> hum, why is that let down to distros?
<darkxst> GNOME is not a distro!
<Laney> So it can be used for all apps I guess
<Laney> like app-install-data or something, but hosted remotely?
<seb128> why does it need a server? can't we have a package containing the db?
<darkxst> seb128, that is half-way hack I guess
<seb128> "hack", I don't agree
<seb128> but yeah, I don't see Canonical working on a such server in the near futur
<seb128> not sure, you guys could perhaps have a people page/team/community maintained version
<darkxst> seb128, apart from phillw (who has been somewhat ejected from the community), we have no infrastructure resources
<darkxst> (outside of what Canonical provides)
<seb128> brb, session restart to test unity lockscreen fixes
<Laney> seb128: what's it meant to fix? your bug from yesterday?
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~sjakthol/unity/fix-grab-after-blank/+merge/215360
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> see the description
<seb128> I couldn't reproduce that alt-tab problem
<seb128> but I guessed the "type through lockscreen" didrocks and I saw could be the same issue
<seb128> Laney, in any case just sanity check/test that you have no regression with lock screen
<Laney> oh yeah I made that happen
<seb128> the alt-tab thing?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> you saw the UI on top of lock?
<Laney> just the alt tab switcher
<seb128> k
<Laney> now lock screen doesn't get input
<seb128> be careful
<seb128> the stuff behind might
<Laney> and yep, input is going to windows underneath
<seb128> like it could be IRC :p
<Laney> laney@raleigh> more bar                                                                                                                    ~
<Laney> foo
<Laney> nah, no IRC on that machine
<seb128> workaround to unlock is to use the session indicator
<seb128> switch user
<seb128> log back from lightdm
<seb128> that unlocks the session
<Laney> adding the PPA and restarting session
<seb128> you are testing without that ppa right?
<seb128> cool
<Laney> seb128: seems to fix that issue indeed
<seb128> Laney, seems to fix the one we were having as well
<seb128> let me land that
<Laney> nice
<seb128> Laney, thanks for testing
<Laney> I never had that one so can't confirm
<seb128> well, improvement in any case
<seb128> let's get that in
 * darkxst wonders.... how many servers does canonical have? surely hosting an appstream instance wouldn't even put a dent in it!
<Laney> you'd have to talk to the sysadmins
<Laney> #canonical-sysadmin @ freenode
<Laney> I doubt it's very likely though, most people (LoCos etc) seem to arrange their own sponsorship
<seb128> the issue is not bandwith
<seb128> it's admin work/security of the machine
<seb128> e.g not sure what sort of permissions appstream needs, what security record it has, etc
<darkxst> from the public side it would be a read-only stream of data
<seb128> how/who would update the content?
<darkxst> appdata files come from upstream
<seb128> how do they get on the server?
<darkxst> a script I guess!
<seb128> you need a mechanism/a way to tell it what to import
<seb128> the script would list all the upstream in the world with their urls?
<seb128> or have an Ubuntu archive to parse
<seb128> or?
<darkxst> hypothetically the script would parse ubuntu packages for appdata
<seb128> k
<seb128> well I guess somebody needs to come with a detailed plan first of what would happen on the server
<seb128> what would need to be installed
<seb128> who would have access, etc
<seb128> then you can try asking IS for hosting
<darkxst> seb128, ok, I seem to be lacking time these days, but I will get one of my drones onto it!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> nice, today iso is 50M smaller
<seb128> seems like to be the langpacks base refresh
<seb128> well I guess it is, the manifest doesn't point to actual package dropped from the image
<desrt> good morning ubuntistoj
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> hihi
<ochosi> hey seb128
<seb128> ochosi, hey
<ochosi> seb128: do you think you could review a very simple patch for indicator-bluetooth?
<ochosi> or would i better talk to someone else about that
<seb128> ochosi, just give the url, I'm sure larsu or charles or cyphermox can do that ;-)
<ochosi> ok, well it's not ready yet :D
<ochosi> but i basically need to get an alternative depend in for indicator-bluetooth
<mvo_> seb128: tests pass !
<ochosi> oterwise we pull the unity-stack just for that indicator...
<seb128> mvo_, wooot
<seb128> ochosi, oh, that I can ack
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> did someone say there was a click updates bug in u-s-s?
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306569
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1306569 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't update clicks from store with u-s-s #287 on mako" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> I was just fixing the tests (hopefully correctly...) and I think I saw a bug there that might make all click updates be ignored
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<seb128> Laney, it's weird, the service doesn't even seem activated when I use the panel here
<Laney> I don't know how it works really
<Laney> so I could be wrong, but the test that checks new updates are shown was failing
<Laney> will test it in a bit
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, do you still have an ubuntu codesearch somewhere?
<Laney> seb128: same place it always was - http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/search?weighted=1&q=seb128
<charles> ochosi: if it's a packaging patch to indicator-bluetooth, cyphermox or seb128 would be the ones to look at it
<charles> ochosi: if it's code, me or cyphermox
<Laney> It'll need to call whatever xfce program instead of the control-center
<seb128> Laney, weird
<Laney> (I guess)
<seb128> Laney, http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/search?weighted=1&q=indicator-keyboard-service
<seb128> Laney, doesn't list http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234846/
<seb128> Laney, well, ubiquity include the string and is not listed?
<Laney> odd
<seb128> bregma, hey
<bregma> uh-oh, now what?
<Laney> ubuntu@codesearch:/srv/mirror-unpacked/ubiquity_2.18.1$ grep -r indicator-keyboard-service *
<Laney> bin/ubiquity-dm:                            'indicator-keyboard-service',
<Laney> hmm!
<seb128> bregma, I did a landing of https://code.launchpad.net/~sjakthol/unity/fix-grab-after-blank/+merge/215360 while you were sleeping, hope it's ok
<seb128> Laney, hmm indeed!
<bregma> seb128, as long as you do the required paperwork
<seb128> bregma, it looks like it fixes the "can type through lockscreen" issue didrocks&I we having
<seb128> bregma, what paperwork?
<bregma> after final freeze, don't you need to SRU the fix?
<andyrock> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1306211
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1306211 in unity (Ubuntu) "Trying to lock screen in a guest session leads to an unusable session" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> bregma, well, release team judged it important enough to include it as a freeze exception
<andyrock> can you still reproduce it?
<seb128> bregma, they are still landing some rc fixes today
<andyrock> seb128, it works fine here
<andyrock> actually there should be no "lock" button in guest session
<seb128> andyrock, it took me 10 tries to get it again, and the issue stops if I touch the keyboard
<bregma> seb128, I have no problem with that
<seb128> bregma, great, was more a fyi anyway ;-)
<andyrock> but what you mean for unsable
<andyrock> ?
<andyrock> lockscreen shows up?
<andyrock> or the screen fails to turn on?
<seb128> andyrock, no, it dime and wake up the screen in loop, making the session impossible to use
<seb128> like screen goes dooown up doooown up dooown up
<andyrock> ok
<seb128> andyrock, the "lock" is in the "logout" unity dialog
<seb128> another unity bug
<andyrock> yeah that's another story ;)
<seb128> that option shouldn't be listed when lockscreen is locked down
<ochosi> charles: ok thanks!
<Trevinho> seb128: oh thanks for the landing... Last night just after the final freeze, the fever took me, si I passed a pretty bad night /morning... :(
<seb128> Trevinho, :-(, get better!
<seb128> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~sjakthol/unity/fix-grab-after-blank/+merge/215360 might be the issue we were having yesterday
<Trevinho> seb128: seb yes very likely.... It's actually nux fault, since when you delete a view that is grabbing, then you should remove the grab also ;\
<Trevinho> But this is fine, as we make sure the view is ungrabbed anyway.
<seb128> right
<seb128> Trevinho, see, it was a real bug, and not me or my box being crazy ;-)
<seb128> charles, xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-power/ubiquity/+merge/215424
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, in fact I also said that all the ones you report are real bugs :), but just that for some reason you always it them all! :)
<charles> seb128, acked
<Trevinho> pitti: with last landing and last indicator session, the screen on tty switch is basically shown immediately...
<Trevinho> As before we had not a concept of prompt or fading lock. Which now we have
<seb128> right
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock: what's the deal with power off, when is it supposed to happen?
<seb128> if you lock and don't touch anything it starts diming off after some seconds
<seb128> I guess that's wanted
<seb128> if you (or your cat) mouve the cursor though, it never goes off again then
<seb128> that's a bug?
<Trevinho> pitti: btw in some cases I see login1 not to emit the lock signal to us... For example call multiple time the display manager lock. We get that signal only If the greeter wasn't there before
<Trevinho> It looks light dm does something strange
<Trevinho> seb128: it must go off after the defined desktop idle time
<Trevinho> seb128: we use a shorter delay only once
<andyrock> Trevinho, i think it makes sense to use a shorter timeout also the second time
<andyrock> etc. etc.
<andyrock> that's what seb128 is saying
<andyrock> right?
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock: doesn't seem to work, let us try
<seb128> andyrock, no
<seb128> didrocks did "lock, move mouse, walk away" and went away for some hours yesterday
<andyrock> seb128, oh so your screen does not dim anymore?
<seb128> he uses a timeout of 30 min
<seb128> the screen never stopped
<Trevinho>  andyrock Not to go against the user preferences (that also might about never use Screensaver)... And say you only locked to hear the music
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock: we just tried with 1 min, doesn't work
<seb128> doh
<seb128> it's working :p
<Trevinho> seb128: it works with 1 sec
<seb128> spoke too soon
<seb128> ok, maybe a bug fixed in yesterday update
<seb128> or maybe another corner case or something
<Trevinho> seb128: this wasn't Murphy... :-D
<seb128> lol
<Trevinho> seb128: we always does it when we get the presence status dorm uss power
<Trevinho> From*
<seb128> Laney, let me know how the click upgrade stuff goes, I did some pinging of the u1 guys about the issue earlier, I want to unping them if we fix it
<xnox> seb128: something weird happens to my sound indicator under ubiquity
<seb128> xnox, oh, what?
<xnox> seb128: https://plus.google.com/photos/109160032876474505377/albums/6001038263425551073/6001038268744851618?authkey=CKXGwua3-JS1HA&pid=6001038268744851618&oid=109160032876474505377
<xnox> seb128: btw it's very painful to share a single photo from G+ without posting it on the feed!
<xnox> seb128: i'm dist-upgrading now, and will try without power-indicator to see if there is some weird interaction between them / width limit
<xnox> cause, well, Gtk+ =))))
<seb128> xnox, urg, looks like a missing icon for mute in the theme? weird
<seb128> cool phone case btw ;-)
<seb128> xnox, indicator-power seems happy at least ;-)
<Laney> are you in bed?
<xnox> Laney: haha.
<xnox> Laney: i was trying to get the lighting on the screen right for the picture. Got to figure out how to do screenshots properly from cmdline / externally triggered.
<xnox> seb128: missing icon sounds interesting. I'll test in the VM properly in a sec.
<seb128> Laney, your branch fixes the clicks
<Laney> huh, how about that
 * seb128 line up a landing
<Laney> I'd like gatox to review the changes before they actually go in
<Laney> but you can get it underway
<gatox> Laney, ack
<Laney> ty
<seb128> Laney, ah, I was just querying him to ask for that, didn't notice he was there ;-)
<xnox> seb128: it's all good, once i booted into proper live cd image, instead of trying to hack things up locally.
<Laney> updates panel is buggy if you refuse the update then go back in
<xnox> seb128: so go ahead with releasing indicator-power.
<Laney> I have a blank panel now
<seb128> xnox, great
<seb128> Laney, yeah, saw that
<seb128> Laney, there is one issue with your update, it restores the bug "tests fail if updates are available"
<Laney> it didn't happen because updates were never available?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> I think it might be the fix for that issue that causes the problem
<seb128> Laney, the change was http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/click-updates/revision/647
<seb128> Laney, which was in reaction to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/click-updates/+merge/208567/comments/499988
<Laney> sec
<Laney> seb128: ok, fixed
<Laney> the issue is evident in that diff
<Laney>         os.environ["IGNORE_UPDATES"] = "True"
<Laney>     return value == "IGNORE_UPDATES";
<Laney> This means it doesn't have any autopilot tests for when there are updates
<Laney> the interaction of the different bugs here is quite funny
<seb128> Laney, that IGNORE_UPDATES is a bit weird, wouldn't it make sense to have it a bool as well?
<Laney> the other one isn't a bool
<Laney> it's a string which says "True"
<Laney> it is all weird, didn't want to get too deep
<Laney> I'd have just done the normal check for it being set to anything nonempty
<seb128> k, makes sense
<seb128> well at least it fixes the case
<seb128> I'm going to put a silo with the fixes lined up
<seb128> gatox, can you review the change, it's small ;-)
<seb128> gatox, I'm waiting on the review to land the fix
<gatox> seb128, ok, on it now
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<Laney> the other env var is inverted with respect to this one as well
<Laney> so double weird
<seb128> yeah, let's clean that later
<Laney> it could do with a round of fixes
<seb128> indeed
<gatox> seb128, Laney need info: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-tests/+merge/215417
<gatox> Laney, seb128 about those envs, it's that way because the api to read that, it only returns strings
<seb128> is that a qt api?
<gatox> seb128, yes, QProcessEnvironment
<seb128> k
<Laney> of course it does, that's what env vars are
<gatox> right
<seb128> you can use 0/1 strings though ;-)
<seb128> or 0 !0
<seb128> Laney, saw gatox's review comment?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> cool
<andyrock> seb128, do you know where are located the xml files for the default rotating wallpapers?
<seb128> andyrock, /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/
<andyrock> thx
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> you are adding support for those to the lock screen?
<gatox> Laney, ping me when you answer the question or if you do any change, so i review it right away
<Laney> I did answer
<Laney> basically to say that I don't understand it
<Laney> so if you have a better fix then please do it :-)
<andyrock> seb128, mmm we can but there was a bug I want try to reproduce
<gatox> Laney, my suggestion is just to revert the changes in update_manager.cpp
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1301842
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301842 in Unity "lockscreen re-locks after unlocking if wallpaper chaged in the backgroud" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> gatox: not if you want the tests to work
<Laney> try it
<andyrock> seb128, i think it's just a duplicate
<seb128> andyrock, k, I was going to say that it doesn't seem to highest priority thing to look at
<seb128> andyrock,  please look at bugs before adding support for rotating images ;-)
<andyrock> seb128, i was looking at bugs ;)
<seb128> great
<andyrock> just want to change the duration
<seb128> cool
<andyrock> so i'll not lose 5 minutes of my life
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> andyrock, you can also do a "sleep 5; gsettings set ...."
<seb128> easier way to change the bg
<seb128> andyrock, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri 'file:///dir/image'
<andyrock> cool
<seb128> andyrock, can't confirm that one
<seb128> gatox, so, do you have a suggested change or should we just land that version (we can tweak/improve later)
<Laney> I bet the wallpaper is a red herring there
<Laney> i.e. Trevinho is correct
<gatox> seb128, running the tests here and checking the thing with update_manager.cpp, just a sec
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, andyrock: yeah, likely just the timeout thing
<andyrock> seb128, yeah i marked it as a duplicate
<gatox> seb128, Laney i just tested it here, reverting the changes in update_manager.cpp, and it works, and the tests are ok too... the other changes are correct
<gatox> was that failing for you?
<Trevinho> attente: unity side for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1291461 is done, but is it missing indicator-keyboard?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1291461 in Unity "Lockscreen: keyboard layout switching shortcuts not working" [Low,Triaged]
<Trevinho> attente: as that guy complains something,,,
<Laney> gatox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7235553/
<Laney> bzr merge . -r 679..678
<Laney> to revert that change
<gatox> Laney, i was running autopilot tests... i see, that's because the test is actually wrong, if you want i can fix that and propose a branch
<Laney> gatox: yes, the c tests
<Laney> please do fix it and push a branch, don't propose it
<Laney> I'll pull it into that one
<gatox> Laney, ack
<Trevinho> Lol, this story is too nice https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1303698 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303698 in unity (Ubuntu) "curiosity killed the trusty tahr" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> Laney, there: lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-update-not-required-test
<Laney> ty
<Laney> seb128: I pushed it again, gogogo
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<Laney> gatox: can you approve the mp?
<gatox> Laney, sure
<Laney> mergi
<Laney> merci
<gatox> Laney, seb128 approved
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<xnox> seb128: Laney: is there some sort of keyboard indicators fixes in the works?
<xnox> i'm looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1301720
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301720 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[Text Entry] Missing English input in Simplified and Traditional Chinese default enviroment" [High,Triaged]
<xnox> and i don't see how ubiquity did anything wrong, since e.g. lightdm login screen has "english" keyboard layout / indicator.
<xnox> yet upon login, there is no keyboard indicator and in the keyboard layout panel in the control-center there is no layouts setup what's so ever.
<xnox> this is with just ubuntu desktop, executed in chinese locale, not kylin.
<seb128> xnox, not sure it's a bug?
<seb128> the indicator mixes layout and input methods
<xnox> but i will go and test kylin.
<xnox> seb128: and in chinese i should have a way to switch to english input method, no?
<seb128> so you might have a chinese pinyin input on an english layout regrouped under 1 icon
<xnox> i'll test out precise, to see what hapens there.
<seb128> check with attente next week
<seb128> he's in eow at this time
<seb128> xnox, not worth testing kylin, well at least they use a different stack (fcitx)
<xnox> seb128: right, i get a weird mini-overlay-popup and i can switch between english and chinese thing. So i think it's not a bug.
<seb128> Laney, u-s-s building in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/
<Laney> cool
<xnox> i shall not deal with fr locale bugs ever again, i have no idea how to type on the console in that locale
<Laney> ZUT ALORS!
 * xnox merde...
<seb128> ok, have a good w.e everyone!
<Laney> you too!
<Laney> me too now, see you on monday
<xclaesse> what was the trick again to see gnome-online-accounts in the control center?
<darkxst> xclaesse, XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-12
<xclaesse> darkxst, thanks :)
<gjpmineco> hey can someone help me with an error i am getting after upgrading ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-13
<ultrastorm> Hi, anyone able to help me ?
<ultrastorm> I installed Ubuntu 13:10 to replace windows xp and its so slow to move windows on the screen or do anything. its a old computer with a Radeon 7000. I just dont have a clue what todo
<knome> ultrastorm, #ubuntu is the support channel
<ultrastorm> no one speaks on that channel
<knome> i'm sure there are many many more people speaking there than here.
<ultrastorm> I will try again
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-06
<desrt> is everyone still on holiday today?
<larsu> desrt: still? For most people, today is the only easter-related holiday
<desrt> no good friday?
<larsu> not for the French iirc
<desrt> how about seb? :)
<larsu> same as pitti and me. He lives in Germany, remember
<desrt> ofc.
 * happyaron is on holiday today
<desrt> canada has a weird approach to this holiday.  half of people are on holiday, others not.
<larsu> depending on province?
<desrt> even in ontario it's half and half
<larsu> ?
<desrt> depends on the industry, more or less
<larsu> craziness
<desrt> i think anything that is covered by some form of federal regulation is on holiday
<desrt> plus all government offices of any kind
<desrt> and all schools
<desrt> regulated stuff = banks, etc.
<desrt> it's all pretty random
<larsu> do you have the day off?
<desrt> i don't think so :)
<larsu> :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-07
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ? as-tu eu des bonnes vacances ?
<didrocks> Guten morgen pitti! ça va, on a mangé des glaces ce week-end ! Donc oui, bon week-end prolongé :)
<didrocks> et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: ici aussi, nous avons eu un bon week-end avec nos familles et amis à Dresden
<didrocks> pitti: vous êtes rentrés hier soir ?
<pitti> didrocks: bien sûr nous avons mangé de la glace hier :-)
<pitti> oui
<larsu> hi pitti!
<larsu> wie war dein ostern?
<pitti> hey larsu! grossartig, wir waren viel Wandern und viel in Kneipen mit Freunden :)
<pitti> larsu: und bei Dir?
<larsu> pitti: auch schön. War viel bei meiner Familie (essen) und hab auch das Wetter genossen
<pitti> didrocks: meh @ http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-systemd/152/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/consoleText I'll have a look ASAP
<didrocks> pitti: bah, that's weird with the patch applied… however, I must say I only tested with revert applied the plymouth case
<didrocks> pitti: so, maybe something else changed the boot order in other ways?
<didrocks> pitti: anyway, as it seems we are going to remove all this fsck code…
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<larsu> seb128: good morning! Did you already drive back home?
<willcooke> Goooooood morning
<larsu> hi willcooke!
<larsu> how was easter?
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<willcooke> It was nice to have a break
<willcooke> :)
 * didrocks avoid any chocolate! \o/
<didrocks> avoided*
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> willcooke: played with some arduino thing I saw!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> larsu, yeah, on thursday ;-)
<seb128> hey larsu didrocks
<willcooke> heh!  Yeah, that was good fun - getting the soldering iron out again
<didrocks> heh, nice ;)
 * seb128 wonders in what world didrocks is leaving
<didrocks> what?
<seb128> a world where not eating chocolat is something to cheers about
<larsu> I hope didrocks isn't leaving this world
<larsu> seb128: WAIT HE SAID THAT?
 * seb128 loves chocolate
<didrocks> ;)
<larsu> BLASPHEMY
<seb128> INDEED
 * larsu grabs some chocolate to make the gods happy
 * seb128 does the same
 * ogra_ joins in *headshaking*
<Laney> hullo
<didrocks> you are so wrong guys!
<didrocks> hey Laney, ogra_
<pitti> didrocks: the test started to succeed after the revert of the hwdb-update dep
<pitti> didrocks: I replied to the fsck thread yesterday, I don't want to give up on that yet
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hey willcooke!
<seb128> hey ogra_ and Laney
<willcooke> hey pitti - awesome Northern Lights photos :)
<pitti> willcooke: :)
<ogra_> hey guys
<pitti> hey ogra_, wie gehts? schoene Ostern gehabt?
<didrocks> pitti: I don't find the situation and answers to be elegant TBH (and it can of screwed my week-end)
<Laney> what's up?
<ogra_> pitti, yup, du auch ?
<didrocks> pitti: at least, we should start shipping the new patch in ubuntu I guess, I don't expect to see upstream behaving nicely on that one anymore…
<willcooke> hey Laney - we need to do your review :)
<Laney> HAHA
<didrocks> pitti: but yeah, I saw your reply, thanks! mbiebl wanted to reply as well as he didn't like the answers as well
<Laney> hopefully not in #ubuntu-desktop
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> "this guy sucks"
<pitti> ogra_: ja, war super
<didrocks> willcooke counter-signed Laney's comment
<didrocks> DONE
<didrocks> :p
<pitti> didrocks: yes, that was a rather major communication/handling fail :/
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> hey larsu
<Laney> what's up?
 * Laney is feeling a bit s-l-o-w
<larsu> dealing with --class issues like it's 4 weeks ago
<Laney> oh yeah, this shit
<larsu> how was your long weekend?
<willcooke> Laney, on a massive sugar-come-down?
<Laney> it was relatively chocolate free
<didrocks> larsu: seb128: see ^^
<Laney> but did actually end up eating a lot of normal food
<Laney> my dad always cooks these huge buffet meals
<Laney> ah, calendar says I am supposed to patch pilot
<Laney> perfecto
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Laney, don't tell me that, like didrocks, you are a chocolat hater?!
<pitti> didrocks: as for reverting the After=hwdb-update thingy, I proposed an alternative on the upstream ML, and I think Lennart might even have committed that already (but fd.o seems to be down, so I can't check)
<didrocks> we never used the term "hater"
<seb128> didrocks, btw I was planning on visiting one of the best chocolat shops in London next time we are here, I guess you are not going to join :-/
<didrocks> seb128: "moderate" is the right one :)
<didrocks> seb128: I can totally join and even buy chocolate
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't even try moving the hwdb-update dep to the udev-trigger.service thingy yet, but it ought to help
<seb128> didrocks, well you cheers up at not eating chocolate :-)
<didrocks> but a few and good ones :)
<pitti> and, FWIW, chocolate++!
<pitti> a life without chocolate is possible
<pitti> ... but pointless!
<ogra_> object oriented chocolate !
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that part, sounds like it's dealt now. (would be good to have it backported to the v219 stable branch)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I cheered up at avoiding eating chocolate for easter!
<Laney> just have a little bit of the best stuff :P
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> but TBH, I prefer cheese and bread :p
<ogra_> this like saying you dont eat chocolate on easter !! (me couldnt find a better metapher)
<ogra_> *metaphor ...
<Laney> :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, it's back -- http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=d8f0930eec248c2
<didrocks> pitti: good :)
<pitti> didrocks: I can verify that with teh fsck autopkgtest, right?
<didrocks> pitti: indeed
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I can reproduce the failure in http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-systemd/152/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console , it seems to be a race
<Laney> pitti: mind if I insert https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1439109 into your mind box? :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439109 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Network interface not coming up automatically inside lxc container" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> pitti: ah, it can be yeah…
<didrocks> pitti: I can have a look, just not now
<pitti> Laney: the /run/network creation should have already been fixed earlier
<pitti> Laney: most useful would probably be a "journalctl -b" from a failed boot
<Laney> the /directory/ is there, but ifquery expects /run/network/ifstate
<Laney> but this is just a segfault when querying anyway, not the cause of the interfaces not coming up
<pitti> Laney: ah, ok; but ifup ought to create that, right?
<Laney> & it's masked when they do come up because then ifup creates this file itself
<Laney> so it's a segfault when you run ifquery with no interfaces
<pitti> Laney: ah, so the failing wait-all-auto is a side issue only
<pitti> didrocks: no worries, I was just saying that I get this too, so it's not CI env specific
<popey> Don't suppose any of you have a 15.04 laptop with wired and wifi connected, and see this bug do you? It's absolutely doing my head in. bug 1441053
<ubot5> bug 1441053 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Two network adapters on same LAN causes 30s drop-outs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441053
<Laney> It just indicates that ifup@eth0 didn't happen
<pitti> Laney: ifup@.service and ifup-wait-all-auto are completely independent
<pitti> Laney: so failure if wait-all-auto would start network-online.target too early, but that's apparently not the problem you are having
<popey> Ooh, I like how we leak data about places someone has been in our bug reports :S https://launchpadlibrarian.net/202361816/nmcli-con.txt
<Laney> Alright
<pitti> Laney: there won't be uevents for adding the eth0 device in a container (I suppose), so /etc/init.d/networking should bring up eth0
<pitti> Laney: thus "systemctl status -l networking" would be interesting
<Laney> pitti: there
<pitti> wow, it didn't even run
<pitti> Laney: so that means nothing pulls in network.target?
<pitti> Laney: systemctl status network.target is inactive too, I suppoe?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> popey, I've a 15.04 laptop docked with wifi and eth, no dropouts that I can tell
<popey> :(
<pitti> Laney: you ought to have a /run/systemd/generator.late/sysinit.target.wants/networking.service, do you?
<Laney> pitti: apparmor.service ebtables.service qemu-kvm.service (no networking.service)
<pitti> Laney: ah, wait
<pitti> Apr 01 11:33:03 hostname systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: AppArmor initialization.
<pitti> Apr 01 11:33:03 hostname systemd[1]: apparmor.service failed.
<pitti> I suppose that blocks a lot
<popey> seb128: thanks for uh.. not confirming :)
<seb128> popey, yw
<seb128> popey, maybe try checking with cyphermox if he can help you
<popey> will do.
<Laney> pitti: This is weird in itself as I'm running with "lxc.aa_profile = unconfined"
<pitti> Laney: right, but that's just the "outside" protection on the host
<pitti> Laney: in the container, /etc/init.d/apparmor would still run
<pitti> Laney: hm, ATM I can't even build a container on vivid
<pitti> Failed to create root cgroup hierarchy: No such file or directory
<pitti> Failed to allocate manager object: No such file or directory
<pitti> [!!!!!!] Failed to allocate manager object, freezing.
<pitti> Laney: so I suppose you get over that somehow?
<pitti> Failed to mount cgroup at /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd: Permission denied
<Laney> Not seen that one I'm afraid
<Laney> I've had this built for $ages and just dist-upgraded it
<pitti> apparmor="DENIED" operation="mount" info="failed type match" error=-13 profile="lxc-container-default" name="/sys/fs/cgroup/freezer/" pid=22598 comm="systemd" fstype="cgroup" srcname="cgroup" flags="rw, nosuid, nodev, noexec"
<pitti> Laney: ah, maybe that's why you use "unconfined"?
<Laney> apparmor -> "Permission denied; attempted to load a profile while confied?"
<Laney> I forgot the reason, possibly something to do with using sbuild inside it
<Laney> definitely quite historical
<pitti> ack, unconfined works; so that's yet another problem
<pitti> but networking.service runs for me
<pitti> Laney: ah, my default container doesn't have apparmor installed; hang on, trying to install that
<pitti> yep, that hangs
<pitti> (and fails on boot)
<pitti> ok, there's a lot of things wrong with lxc under vivid :/
<pitti> err, with vivid under lxc
<Laney> vivid over lxc under vivid
<Laney> :)
<pitti> Laney: does it help if you purge apparmor?
<Laney> huh
<Laney> actually it does not
<Laney> systemctl --state=failed -> console-setup.service only now
<pitti> Laney: ok, that's consistent with what I see here; apparmor fails, but networking.service still runs
<pitti> Laney: can you attach "sudo journalctl -b" there?
<Laney> pitti: done!
<pitti> Laney: hm; just to double-check, do you actually have a /etc/rcS.d/*apparmor ?
<pitti> Laney: err
<pitti> Laney: /etc/rcS.d/*networking
<Laney> pitti: nein
<pitti> I wonder why the generator didn't produce a .service for it
<pitti> Laney: a-ha!
<pitti> Laney: now, that would be the problem then
<Laney> but... why?
<pitti> Laney: (if you were asking me -- no idea..)
<Laney> I was more muttering into the air
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> laney@vivid> sudo update-rc.d networking defaults                                                                                     ~
<Laney> sudo: unable to resolve host vivid
<Laney> insserv: warning: current start runlevel(s) (empty) of script `networking' overrides LSB defaults (S).
<Laney> insserv's code is pretty hard to grok
<Sweet5hark> uhm, so how is this ubuntu snappy thingie supposed to work? I tried to walk through libreoffice dependencies with "sudo snappy install <foo>" and "sudo snappy search <foo>" as suggested by http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/ , but since none of those yield anything for "gcc"/"g++" this is either a joke or Im doing it really wrong. Any hints?
<Sweet5hark> I mean without that, what is the stable toolchain on which the stuff that is there is even build?
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, heh, snaps are not debs :)
<ogra_> you cant just replace apt commands with snappy calls
<ogra_> a snap has to either ship all deps inside or there needs to be a framework it uses ... since frameworks are not completely there yet you would have to create a LibO snap with all deps included (or a static build)
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, there is #snappy btw
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: the liked page mostly suggests so. Anyway: "sudo snappy search gcc" and "sudo snappy search c++" suggests no C++11 compiler there? so ahem, what is the baseline?
<ogra_> the baseline is ubuntu-core currently ...
<ogra_> which means "just enough to boot and make the snappy command work"
<ogra_> everything above that is either a framework or a snap shipping its own deps
<ogra_> you dont build *on* snappy, so a comiler would be kind of useless
<ogra_> (well, you can build on snappy, but would need a chroot inside some writable area)
<seb128> ok, I'm off for most of the afternoon, see you later
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: ok, so you build "elsewhere" -- so what is the "elsewhere" that we will support over the lifetime of snappy? just plain Ubuntu desktop? That is why I ask about baseline: Just repackaging binaries from some dpkg baseline isnt too hard -- but that ensures that snappy will never replace classical *.debs as it will be build on it.
<ogra_> binary debs will be used to assemble snaps ...
<ogra_> but debs are not (and will never be) supported on snappy itself
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: Im mostly just confused about the point of this whole exercise, if we will need to support both debs and snaps to eternity with this ...
<ogra_> no, debs will at some point in teh future most likely just come straight from debian, we will go on maintaining the archive and flavours will still be able to build their images etc
<ogra_> there will be an overlap for some time though ...
<ogra_> as for a LibO snap, i think you want to wait til we have at least some basic frameworks (Mir, some toolkit ... ) available ... not sure what the satatus is for that, ask in #snappy
<ogra_> *status
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: k, thx
<Trevinho> larsu: what would you say about backporting https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=5ced234144ce63decbf5afc8a3517290b9027018 until I don't get rid of the compiz beast?
<larsu> Trevinho: I guess this adds decorations everywhere?
<Trevinho> well, it should...
<Trevinho> larsu: not sure how it handles stuff (buttons and other contrrols=) addded to the  CSDs..
<Trevinho> larsu: as that is handled elsewhere
<larsu> Trevinho: seems to, yeah
<larsu> I guess that's what we should do then
<larsu> Laney: have an opinion? ^
<larsu> brb, changing location
<Laney> larsu: what effect does this have?
<larsu> Laney: havn't tried it myself, but from the looks of it it always adds a decoration
<Laney> larsu: we're not going to get double decorations anywhere?
<larsu> Laney: still haven't tried it
<Laney> :P
<larsu> in theory, gtk should unset show-close-button
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> looks like this function got renamed "supports_client_shadow" in master
<Laney> that's more reassuring
<larsu> yes, because they assume everyone supports csd now
<larsu> at least according to the commit Trevinho linked
<Laney> I was worried that gtk might decide to draw the headerbar inside a server side window
<Laney> there's gnome bug #746222
<ubot5> Gnome bug 746222 in .General "Improve CSD windows without a compositor" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746222
<larsu> Laney: right, we'd be option (2) from comment #3
<Laney> I think we fall into the "custom titlebar" case
<larsu> this is in 3.16 only though, right?
<Laney> ya
<Laney> sounds like we might need this patch too, for xfce if nobody else
<larsu> right
<willcooke> dingalingaling
<didrocks> hey
<willcooke> It's meeting time
<willcooke> #startmeeting Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr  7 15:30:35 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic:
<willcooke> #topic Roll Call
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: Roll Call
<willcooke> Roll call:  attente, desrt, dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong, happyaron, laney, larsu, qengho, Sweet5hark, seb128
<willcooke> Not around: seb128, tkampetter, themuso, robert_ancell
<larsu> \o
<dgadomski> o/
<attente> o/
<qengho> /sup.
<Laney> :-o
<qengho> 'sup.
<Sweet5hark> o/
<larsu> Laney looks surprised
<willcooke> Hi everyone!  I'm back from travels, holidays, unexpected meetings, and all the other things which have kept me away from the meeting.
<willcooke> Let's get this show on the road...
<larsu> welcome back!
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: attente
<willcooke> attente, you've lost your _
<attente> oh, it's missing
<willcooke> Is that soo last (fiscal) year?
<attente> weird
<attente> not much from me, on leave for the past week :)
<willcooke> Hope you had a restful time
<willcooke> welcome back
<attente> thanks
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: desrt
<willcooke> moving on in 1 min
<willcooke> we can come back if you're around in a bit desrt
 * Sweet5hark wonders where seb is
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<willcooke> (Sweet5hark, he pinged me earlier, he's out this afternoon)
<larsu> Sweet5hark: traveling between fr and nl
<dgadomski> was on CTS sprint Mar 23-27, took some time off last week
<dgadomski> backported fix for trusty to bug #1124250, accepted, waiting for release
<ubot5> bug 1124250 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Partially incorrect uid mapping with nfs4/idmapd/ldap-auth" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124250
<dgadomski> tested bug #1104230 on Vivid - looks like DisplayPort MST works out of the box, so using Vivid HWE kernel in trusty will fix it for that series
<ubot5> bug 1104230 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DisplayPort 1.2 MST support is missing in the Intel driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104230
<dgadomski> fix to #1020210 released to -proposed, under users' verification
<dgadomski> ^ that is bug #1020210
<ubot5> bug 1020210 in eglibc (Ubuntu Precise) "Race condition using ATOMIC_FASTBINS in _int_free causes crash or heap corruption" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020210
<dgadomski> and beside those I'm all good :)
<willcooke> wow!  Busy! Thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> Ubuntu make:
<didrocks> - releasing 0.6.1, providing updated and new translations
<didrocks> - bugs triaging
<didrocks> Systemd:
<didrocks> - systemd bisection between 160 commits! and guilty commits found and reverted for autopkgtests starting to fail on amd64
<didrocks> - Help debugging autopkgtests i386 issues (was in the end an infra/qemu issue)
<didrocks> - Help debugging the .override issues (on vivid and rtm) for Touch
<didrocks> - whoopsie-preferences fixes to only disable it when "manual" is in the terminal
<didrocks> - discussion on triggers daemon-reload and such
<didrocks> - cloud-init fix for bug #1438520
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> - patch pilot
<didrocks> .
<didrocks> ah, and - one day less (Monday was off here)
<ubot5> bug 1438520 in cloud-init "cloud-init on vivid upgrade causes sigterm, which aborts 'runcmd' execution" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438520
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> Are you around FJKong ?
<FJKong> yes
<willcooke> Good evening :)
<FJKong> sogu IM bug tracking anal th core dump file
<FJKong> qing ming Festival for 3days
<FJKong> pinyin convert: do some db research
<FJKong> that's all
<FJKong> EOF
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> happyaron, are you around?
 * willcooke expects not, so moving on it 1 min...
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Short (3 day) week due to hols
<Laney> • Did some debugging on bug #1439109 - seems to be in insserv but its code is hard to follow, continuing to look.
<ubot5> bug 1439109 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Network interface not coming up automatically inside lxc container" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439109
<Laney> • Updates: libsoup2.4 gvfs eog
<Laney> • Sponsoring & testing of apturl which was using deleted icon names & crashing
<Laney> • Some small work on the gnome-terminal wrapper, need to re-upload it
<Laney> • Queue reviews and such
<Laney> • Look at bug #1437633, try to fix, find out fix doesn't work - g_file_set_contents() is basically not usable on our phone setup.
<ubot5> bug 1437633 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu RTM) "Choosing not to report crashes and errors setting reverts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437633
<Laney> ♬
 * Laney was waiting with ctrl-k
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> hey
<larsu> - still didn't feel well last week and had a very short week due to easter holidays Friday and Monday
<larsu> - looked into gedit's squiggly spell checking line not working - no fix yet
<larsu> - looked into supporting --class again in gnome-terminal - fix upcoming shortly
<larsu> - booked travel etc.
<larsu> ×
<willcooke> thx larsu - hope you're on the mend
<larsu> yup!
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> - merging old flash-installer and new native flash package for PES.
<qengho> - testing Cr 41.0.2272.118.  security update. supporting Precise again, hopefully.
<qengho> - neglecting email.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thx qengho
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - easter holidays
<Sweet5hark> - had a look and browsed through errors.ubuntu.com stats and traces (noticed the page doesnt seem to show data from PPA versions anymore, which is unhelpful at least for me)
<Sweet5hark> - patch backporting
<Sweet5hark> - some upstream coding and review
<Sweet5hark> - some snappy playing: not much use yet though without some basing infrastructure (e.g. X11 or a toolkit to run on)
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<Sweet5hark> s/basing/basic/
<willcooke> thx Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic willcooke
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Ubuntu Desktop Weekly Meeting 2015-04-07 | Current topic: willcooke
<willcooke> No updates from other folk, assuming Easter got in the way
<willcooke> One public service announcement, if you haven’t already, please get a travel request done and also add your details to the spreadsheet.
<willcooke> I'll send a link round in a moment
<willcooke> I'm putting the schedule together now
<Laney> can we pencil some time in thursday afternoon to go join the office for release?
<willcooke> I won't put in too much detail, because it wont work out, but I will have a list of expected outcomes
<willcooke> Laney, great plan - I'll do that now...
<didrocks> first release at the office \o/
<willcooke> :D
 * didrocks is excited
<Laney> first actual release party ...
<Laney> assuming there is one
<willcooke> Not sure it'll be the classic example of a party, but let's see
<willcooke> ok, we're done.
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr  7 15:50:11 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-04-07-15.30.moin.txt
<ochosi> larsu, Laney: are you planning on adding the CSD for non-composited WMs (the one you linked to before) to 15.04?
<Laney> ochosi: thinking about it
<Laney> do you have a thought?
<ochosi> well i haven't tested it, but it'd certainly be a nice addition for us
<ochosi> it's not critical, so if you're having second thoughts i guess we can wait until 15.10
<ochosi> (the author of the patch is the author of xfwm4 though, so i'm sure it'll work just fine for us)
<Laney> the two should be mitigation for the frame extents issue under unity
<ochosi> right, that would make sense
<ochosi> but ofc i haven't tested that either
 * happyaron back...
 * happyaron most of last week was on holidays..
 * happyaron and this tuesday is the first non-holiday day
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: just double checking, since I cant remember seeing it explicit anywhere: hotel is centrally booked for the London sprint?
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: sure, it is
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, yes indeed
<Sweet5hark> didrocks, willcooke: thanks.
<willcooke> going afk, back later probably
<seb128> hey desktopers, sorry I missed the meeting, there was evening traffic jams :-/
<willcooke> (although it's pretty much eod)
<willcooke> hi seb128, bye seb128
<seb128> willcooke, have a good evening ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<excalibr> People is there some undocumented way to force unity to reload/rebuild its application cache in apps scope?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-08
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti
 * pitti pulls his hair out on the racy systemddm tests
<didrocks> pitti: do you have the journalctl order?
<didrocks> would be interesting to see the boot ordering, at least, if it's been run
<didrocks> I wonder why it became racy suddenly…
<pitti> I mean I get the self.assertTrue(self.is_active_unit('systemddm')) failure pretty much always in jenkins, but almost no time when I run it manually
<pitti> I'll try to get a journal the next time it happens
<pitti> but it's just a matter of waiting a bit longer AFAICS
<didrocks> with the "wait for job-list to be empty", right?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> and no "activating" jobs any more
<didrocks> crazyness…
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, très bien, et toi ?
<pitti> je vais bien aussi, merci !
<pitti> Apr 08 06:29:25 autopkgtest systemd[1]: start request repeated too quickly for systemddm.service
<pitti> didrocks: ^ could it be that?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, that shouldn't happen, interesting…
<didrocks> let me look at systemddm
<larsu> morning!
<didrocks> pitti: so, it can be the qemu issue
<didrocks> pitti: see create_systemd_dm_unit(), I'm copying the lightdm.service
<didrocks> removing the Bus= line (as it won't match)
<didrocks> pitti: but that's what is used in all tests
<pitti> didrocks: no, I mean could this be triggered simply by the fact that the tests start/stop systemddm very often?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, you removed the 2s…
<pitti> didrocks: before it says "systemddm.service holdoff time over, scheduling restart."
<didrocks> so yeah, we maybe burst the limit
<pitti> ah, then I'll put that back
<didrocks> pitti: good catch!
<didrocks> that or removing the limit in the .service file
<pitti> didrocks: right, I get that by manual systemctl stop/start too
<didrocks> pitti: so StartLimitBurst=42?
<pitti> didrocks: I'll try setting DefaultStartLimit* in /run/systemd/system.conf.d/autopkgtest.conf
<didrocks> pitti: hum, impacting all tests? Do you think it's not a trap for future-tests?
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you mean only add that to systemddm.service?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, seems safer to me?
<didrocks> in the create_systemd_dm_unit() method
<pitti> didrocks: I was concerned it would also affect lightdm.service, but it actually hasn't so far
<didrocks> pitti: actually, systemddm.service is the service that is the most activated in the tests
<didrocks> that's why others are not impacted I guess
<pitti> didrocks: hm, can I append something with that fileinput iterator?
<pitti> ah, I'll append it after [Service]
<didrocks> pitti: I was going to propose that
<didrocks> if (line == "[Service]"):
<didrocks>     print(line)
<didrocks>     print("StartBurst…")
<pitti> didrocks: right, I tried that, with burst=1 and limit=30, but that still doesn't reproduce it
<pitti> didrocks: might actually be easier to call systemctl reset-failed during the "reload stuff"
<didrocks> pitti: makes sense, and even better
<pitti> didrocks: hm, that line mangling doesn't work for me, but anyway, I'll try the reset-failed
 * pitti -> errand, bbl
<willcooke> morning all
<happyaron> morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey happyaron - how's it going?
<happyaron> great, releasing new version of sogoupinyin atm
<willcooke> awesome!
<seb128> hey willcooke happyaron
<didrocks> good morning willcooke, happyaron
<happyaron> hey seb128
<happyaron> didrocks: morning :)
<seb128> willcooke, I read the meeting log yesterday, you didn't get my email with my weekly summary? :-/
<seb128> I sent it in the morning in case I was not around
<seb128> in reply to the weekly email reminder
<willcooke> hey seb128, erm, yeah - I'd marked it as read and then it vanished off my radar.   Sorry about that
<seb128> willcooke, no worry
<Laney> yo
<seb128> howdy Laney!
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> hello my pals from across a bit of water
<Laney> how is it going?
<willcooke> Laney, you're talking about Grafham Water right?  In which case, I'm fine!
<Laney> that place will forever be about school trips to me
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> Very boring bike rides for me
<Laney> I remember being shown around a sewage treatment plant there one time
<Laney> it was a good life
<willcooke> When I used to do IT support for Anglian Water I went to *that* sewage works.  For reals, no foolin
<Laney> That's the kind of crash you don't want to have ...
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> larsu, did you open a bug about the greeter/hidpi/bg flicker issue?
<seb128> Laney, not sure if you saw me mentioning the new cairo the other day, unsure if that's an update worth getting in vivid still? maybe you want to have a look to it? ;-)
<Laney> Yeah I have it on a list
<seb128> great, thanks
<larsu> seb128: I did not, because there are already some that go in that direction. I did however forget to ping robert_ancell. Thanks for reminding me
<seb128> larsu, yw
<seb128> larsu, I think I'm just going to disable the scaling on the greeter for vivid
<seb128> there is still the menus issue also which is unfixed
<seb128> darkxst, Laney, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201946184/adwaita-icon-theme_3.14.0-2ubuntu7co1.diff might be for you (it's in the sponsoring queue)
<larsu> seb128: ok. I won't bother robert then until the sprint
<larsu> needs some discussion anyway
<seb128> larsu, k, makes sense
<Laney> seb128: ya, I have cairo written down
<Laney> & will look at that other one, thx
<seb128> Laney, you already replied 5 minutes ago, but thanks :-)
<Laney> did I?
<seb128> <Laney> Yeah I have it on a list
<Laney> must have been dreaming
<larsu> I was about to say...
<Laney> at least I said the same thing both times
<larsu> but then didn't in case I misread something again
<seb128> lol
<larsu> Laney: getting old?
<Laney> irc, bug report, two man pages, staring out of the window at the sunny day
<Laney> too many inputs
<seb128> those damn windows
<seb128> wonder if we get some of those in the sprint hotel this time
<Laney> we can go work in hyde park if not
<seb128> under the rain?
<larsu> how's the weather in england?
<willcooke> I vote for a boat on the lake in Hyde Park
<seb128> they have roofs on their boats right?
<willcooke> larsu, right now - it's bloomi' lovely
<seb128> or you just end up being between 2 layers of water?
 * seb128 stops mocking the british weather
<willcooke> You can only get so wet, right?
<larsu> so can my laptop
<pitti> Laney: so vila also has a machine with a missing /etc/rcS.d/*networking link; I'm beginning to suspect some ancient upgrade bug here
<pitti> Laney: I asked other reporters in bug 1430675 to check for this
<ubot5> bug 1430675 in systemd (Ubuntu) "fails to set up a bridged network interface" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430675
<pitti> Laney: but I think it might not hurt to upload an ifupdown which re-creates the symlink if it's entirely missing
<pitti> Laney: update-rc.d disable will create a K??networking symlink instead, so we can tell apart that case and not break that
<Laney> pitti: You mean if there's no /etc/rcS.d/K??networking then re-enable the service?
<darkxst> seb128, I still need to apply for -desktop, for these things I guess
<pitti> Laney: yes; i. e. if there is no rcS.d/*networking at all
<pitti> Laney: at least for vila it happend around the upgrade to trusty, but apparently was hidden by the /etc/init/networking.conf upstart job
<pitti> or we add a proper networking systemd unit
<vila> pitti: haaaa, that's what made it work with upstart, thanks, was wondering...
<Laney> I guess applying a hammer would be reasonable
<darkxst> seb128, that said the diff makes sense, since probably files moved from gnome-themes into adwaita-icon-theme
<seb128> darkxst, right
<darkxst> seb128, so +1 from me, just can't actually sponsor it
<seb128> darkxst, noted, thanks, I think Laney was looking at uploading it
<Laney> ya
<pitti> Laney: uploaded ifupdown with that hack now, FYI
<Laney> pitti: thanks, hopefully someone didn't fix it manually & can verify
<pitti> Laney: I removed the symlink here and tested the upgrade in both cases
<willcooke> Confirmation that there is a "do" on in the office on release day evening.
<willcooke> popey, are you in the office on release day?  Perhaps we could arrange a meet up at a pub with community guys?  (There's probably already something planned?)
<popey> I am
<willcooke> woot
<popey> There always was in the past a release party
<popey> but interest wained
<popey> and people wanted different things
<willcooke> I say a pub and a few jars
<popey> office people wanted a typical noisy london bar to unwind in, whereas community people actually wanted to chat to people
<willcooke> let's arrange something
<popey> willcooke: speak to msm and cvd
<popey> cvd has a thing on that week which finishes on thurs, she talked to me yesterday about beer and pizza for her dept in the office
<willcooke> just spoke to cvd, hence confirmation of an office event - but I'm thinking of some beers outside the office for an all inclusive thing
<popey> I'd be up for us nominating a pu to be in
<popey> +1
<popey> *Pub
<willcooke> popey, I'll start a thread on the UK mailing list
<popey> nice one.
<Laney> pick a nice real ale pub pleases
<Laney> :-)
 * willcooke googles
 * Laney goes to get the tome
<Laney> GBG 2015
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> There's a Brewdog place which is supposed to be good - but might be a bit hoppy for "brown beer" fans#
<popey> +1 to fartybeer
<Laney> sheaf or old king's head
<willcooke> Laney, you're on the Ubuntu UK mailing list right?
<Laney> in the vicinity of london bridge anyhow
<Laney> ya
<willcooke> oki, just sending an email to that list, if you'd like to pitch in there?
<Laney> 'kay
<willcooke> thx
<desrt> good morning, desktopanoj
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> hihi
<desrt> seb128: did you try testing that patch on the bug?
<seb128> desrt, no, since teuf commented saying it doesn't work for him
 * desrt has one negative feedback so far but suspects that maybe it was tested wrong
<seb128> I can if you want though
<desrt> let me ping teuf first and see what his exact case is
<desrt> maybe there's something i missed
<popey> is it still possible to uninstall systemd on vivid and have a working system?
<popey> or have we passed the point of no return?
<seb128> popey, yes, you can keep using upstart, that's what ubuntu touch is doing
<popey> ok, thanks
<popey> removing systemd complains...  policykit-1 : Depends: libpam-systemd but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> didrocks or pitti might know about that
<popey> I have a bug and the current suspect is systemd, wanted to remove it as a quick test to confirm that
 * ogra_ isnt so sure about bein able to remove it on desktop ... 
<seb128> well, at least you can use a different init system
<seb128> not sure about uninstalling either
<ogra_> we draw a trick on touch to keep it out of the image ... removing it on desktop would remove ubuntu-standard at least
<pitti> popey: no, you can boot with upstart a single time or permanently (upstart-sysv), that's going to be supported until 16.04 at least
<ogra_> and has propbably dependency issues in packages the phone doesnt ship
<pitti> popey: you can't remove systemd; you can remove systemd-sysv and replace it with upstart-sysv
<pitti> popey: but we need logind and other bits from that package
<popey> great, thanks
<seb128> Laney, larsu, does https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/dont-scale-greeter/+merge/255512 looks fine to you?
<larsu> seb128: there's XDG_SESSION_CLASS?
<larsu> it's not set on my desktop — but I guess it is on the greeter?
<seb128> larsu, I did start a greeter and string /proc/pidof greeter/environ
<larsu> wait, two lines up, we don't scale on unity either?
<seb128> larsu, if you find a better variable let me know
<larsu> not sure
<seb128> larsu, right, unity7 handle the scaling factor itself in unity
<larsu> ah, right
<seb128> we use that fallback for the installer
<larsu> looks good to me if that env var exists
<seb128> it does for me
<seb128> I might ask you to test on your laptop once it's a silo ppa
<larsu> ok, please let me know
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> seb128: testing appreciated
<desrt> looks like teuf's setup was indeed a bit messed up
<seb128> desrt, k
<desrt> the patch may not be perfect yet, but it will probably work in most cases that we care about
<desrt> in fact, i just reproduced his problem -- but it's oddly specific, and perhaps completely unrelated
<desrt> oh.  you're in #gtk+.  i'll stop the play-by-play :p
<Riddell> Noskcaj, Laney: am I ok to upload gnome-keyring 3.15.92 for a fix blocking logout?
<Laney> Riddell: If you upload 3.16.0, yes. :)
<seb128> Riddell, bonus point if you upload the new stable 3.16 or find somebody wanting to do that
<Riddell> oh 3.15 is unstable?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> odd/even version scheme
<Riddell> so how come it isn't uploaded already? don't you have an automated/scripted way to update them all?
<seb128> well, it's semi automatic, but you want an human verification, especially after beta
<seb128> you guys just get script throwing updates in the archive?
<Riddell> alas not quite yet but we have it all buliding continuously and we have weekly isos from that to test http://kci.pangea.pub/
<Riddell> but still needs to get that connected with the "make tars" step and the "package tars" step
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, do you think you could maybe review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1248720?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248720 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth ON/OFF button switches OFF automatically" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks :-)
<cyphermox> seb128: is it a know issue that sometimes notify-osd won't disappear?
<seb128> cyphermox, do you have your cursor over it?
<cyphermox> no
<ogra_> just get a second mouse and keep one over it :P
<cyphermox> sounds like a less optimal plan than killall notify-osd ;)
 * ogra_ is full of helpful tips today :D
<seb128> cyphermox, not know then
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I'll report it with a video of the screen as soon as I get it again
<cyphermox> it seems to happen often when I get pinged
<seb128> cyphermox, are you sure you client is not buggy and keep refreshing the notification or something?
<cyphermox> well, it's a possibility but it usually does work properly
<seb128> cyphermox, check the dbus activity to make sure
<cyphermox> cool, will do
<seb128> larsu, can you try the debs from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015/+build/7308452 and see if your desktop is still scaled but the greeter not/if that resolve the flickering issue at login
<larsu> seb128: on the phone, will try ion a bit
<seb128> larsu, no hurry, thanks
<willcooke> qengho, https://plus.google.com/+FrancoisBeaufort/posts/gymYoHEeQUN
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> (via didrocks, thanks)
<qengho> Yep, we don't have to wait 12 weeks. Already backported to stable.
<didrocks> nice!
<willcooke> woo!  rock on
<seb128> qengho, that means it's going to be in vivid?
<qengho> Yes.
<seb128> desrt, that patch fixes the apport issue
<seb128> desrt, it's used instead of gedit
<seb128> desrt, commented on the bug to say so
<desrt> cool
<desrt> am still looking into the teuf problem
<desrt> (in fairness, this fixes his issue too -- but he has another issue that he accidentally uncovered)
<desrt> btw: that patch has a leak in it, so don't distro-patch it or anything :)
<seb128> yeah, I read that
<seb128> Riddell, thanks for the gnome-keyring update :-)
<Riddell> seb128: well we'll just see if the tests pass!
<greyback> Trevinho: hey, my apps lens isn't working in unity7, does it have a log file I could look into? Or where could I start to learn why?
<Trevinho> greyback: it generally happens when the lens crashes
<Trevinho> greyback: killing unity-scope-home and loader generally fixes it...
<Trevinho> as for the log....
<greyback> Trevinho: /usr/bin/unity-scope-loader applications/applications.scope applications/scopes.scope commands.scope
<greyback> /usr/bin/unity-scope-loader: error while loading shared libraries: libunity.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<greyback> doesn't look right to me...
<Trevinho> not much, as these are loaded by unity via dbus calls, but...
<Trevinho> oh, right
<greyback> Trevinho: should that work? I have libunity9 installed
<Trevinho> greyback: make sure it's all installed and in right paths...
<Trevinho> ldd /usr/bin/unity-scope-loader will fail, I guess
<greyback> Trevinho: indeed, libunity.so.9 not found. but it in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<Trevinho> oh, other libs are picked from that path I guess...
<Trevinho> so, mhmh, maybe it's a broken link?
<greyback> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 Aug  8  2014 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libunity.so -> libunity.so.9.0.2
<greyback> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 Oct 29 20:49 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libunity.so.9 -> libunity.so.9.0.2
<greyback> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 670296 Aug  8  2014 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libunity.so.9.0.2
<greyback> nothing looks wrong, /me scratches head
<seb128> try to ldd on the binary?
<greyback> I just reinstalled libunity9, now it works
<Trevinho> the classic way :D
<greyback> only change I see is date: 17 Oct 29 20:49    ->  Aug  8  2014
<Trevinho> md5sum also, I guess...
<greyback> too late
 * greyback hopes his ssd is ok
<Riddell> seb128: ok it passed tests, now you can thank me :)
<seb128> Riddell, thanks! :-)
<larsu> seb128: I can't install that ("installing unity-settings-daemon would break unity")
<larsu>  deconfiguration is not permitted (--auto-deconfigure might help)
<seb128> larsu, ?!
<seb128> larsu, can you pastebin the full log?
<larsu> seb128: hm, I made a typo passing auto-deconfigure before. Seems to have worked now
<seb128> larsu, why did you need to use that option at all?!
<larsu> I don't know :)
<seb128> do you still have the log?
<larsu> just rebooted
<larsu> but this was the only message
<seb128> k, weird
<larsu> when installing unity-settings-daemon woth dpkg -i
<seb128> maybe your previous dist-upgrade had issues or something
<larsu> ok. set scale factor in displays or somewhere else?
<seb128> no
<seb128> things should just work normally
<larsu> no?
<seb128> e.g boot should give you a non-scaled greeter
<larsu> I'm not running scaled right now
<seb128> you shouldn't have flickering on login
<seb128> then desktop should be hidpi scaled
<larsu> but I need to set that
<larsu> because I usually don't
<seb128> I though your laptop was hidpi?
<larsu> I run it natively :)
<seb128> well, I was more interested if it fixes your greeter/login flicker issue
<seb128> that was scaled before that update right?
<larsu> yes, greeter is native and no flickering
<seb128> k
<seb128> maybe try a guest session and see if that's scaled?
<seb128> but that scaling factor is set by unity so it should work
<larsu> guest session is not scaled
<larsu> but setting scale factor for my session works
<seb128> hum :-/
<seb128> k, I guess it's another issue/not new
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<larsu> might be just under the treshold at 2880?
<seb128> right
<larsu> anyway seems to work. thanks seb128!
<seb128> larsu, thanks for testing!
 * willcooke -> EODish.  Will probably be back later
<seb128> willcooke, have fun!
<popey> cyphermox: have you got a moment to help me debug something that I think is nm related?
<davmor2> cyphermox: it's a trap run you fool ;)
<cyphermox> I'm already debugging NM, what's one more data point :)
<popey> cyphermox: bug 1441053
<ubot5> bug 1441053 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Two network adapters on same LAN causes 30s drop-outs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441053
<popey> basically my network drops for ~20-30s every minute while I have wired and wifi connected. Disconnect wifi, and use wired only, it's fine.
<sarnold> popey: reminds me of 1436330
<popey> ooh
<popey> it could be that
<popey> its driving me potty
<davmor2> cyphermox: yeah I think the nm in vivid has some issues, the kind that would get a man put in a padded cell with a jacket that fastens at the back ;)
<popey> ooh, there's a patch there
<popey> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<popey> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
<popey> looks plausible. same metric for both interfaces
<cyphermox> that one is on my list too, but is very not easy to fix
<Laney> cyphermox: my pet bug is bug #1422096 if that's not on your list (or is maybe a dupe) :-)
<ubot5> bug 1422096 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Occasionally no network on resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422096
<Laney> I only know how to restart n-m to fix it which is scary because about 10% of the time that locks up my machine
<Laney> russian roulette
<Laney> :)
 * cyphermox weeps
<cyphermox> heh, the fact that it sees there is a lxc bridge and whatnot shouldn't be affecting attempts to connect to wifi
<Laney> could file it upstream and/or try a snapshot if you want
<cyphermox> yeah maybe file it upstream
<cyphermox> I also see something suspicious here, but I'm busy with other bugs
<Laney> also I'm not on 10.1 yet
<Laney> & ubuntu2 has a fix to hide these devices
<Laney> lemme dist-upgrade and see what happens
<Laney> although that's applet so I don't know how much will ...
<Laney> could this wifi BE any slower? </chandler bing>
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-09
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know any history behind DRI3 and xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You mean - why we've disabled it?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah. Well, not enabled it (it is disabled by default)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I didn't follow closely, but it caused bugs.
<robert_ancell> That was my assumption - just not ready for prime time.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know which clients make use of it?
<RAOF> Mesa
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know if anyone is shipping with it enabled yet?
<RAOF> Nope.
<RAOF> Maarten would be your man there.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, cool, thanks for the info
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hmm, I enabled DRI3 and nothing blew up. Any way of confirming that it's actually being used and not DRI2?
<RAOF> Xorg.0.log should say something about DRI3
<RAOF> For 100% confirmation I think you could try xtrace?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, bingo. xtrace for the win
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know if xtrace is alive upstream? It often doesn't know opcodes but the last time I looked at it I wasn't sure how to send a patch
<RAOF> No idea, sorry.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<larsu> bonjour!
<didrocks> pitti: still having some hope on the systemd fsckd thing? Seems like last email was pretty clear…
<pitti> didrocks: from Kay? yeah :/
<pitti> bonjour larsu!
<didrocks> pitti: I guess the best course of action is to rationalize our patch with the additional fixes (all that in one patch)
<pitti> didrocks: so it seems we'll have to move fsckd to the Debian branch then
<larsu> morgen pitti! Wie geht's?
<didrocks> and apply it against v219
<didrocks> pitti: I can do the first draft, then, you can review?
<pitti> didrocks: yeah; I hope that we don't have to patch s-fsck so much but that this can stay
<pitti> didrocks: sure!
<didrocks> pitti: let's see what the diff would be (it's mostly removals in s-fsck)
<pitti> didrocks: btw, I tried with the fsck mock on my laptop yesterday, and I didn't see any progress :/
<pitti> didrocks: it's not the "fixes from trunk" which I added yesterday, happens with either
<didrocks> pitti: at boot?
<pitti> yes
<didrocks> weird
<pitti> (with real plymouth)
<pitti> I only saw the "Ctrl-C" message
<didrocks> was working 2 days again with a real fsck here
<didrocks> ago*
<didrocks> hum
<pitti> ah, good
<pitti> well, I don't know what I messed up, at some point I need to reinstall my laptop
<didrocks> pitti: anyway, with the rationalized patch, I'll give some try…
<pitti> didrocks: maintaining the translations will be the most ugly part, I figure
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> not sure what we can do here…
<didrocks> (already keeping that in a separate patch maybe?)
<pitti> didrocks: what did we do in the plymouth themes? were these translatable at all?
<pitti> didrocks: but yes, separate patch for those sounds better
<didrocks> pitti: our plymouth themes are .script files
<didrocks> pitti: no i18n support
<didrocks> that's why in addition to the machine parsable data, we send the l10n strings
<pitti> didrocks: right; I meant it wouldn't be too much of a regression if we would drop them in the future
<pitti> although it'd be a shame
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's a possibility, but still a regression from the user POV
<didrocks> pitti: should we revert to "c" btw?
<didrocks> for cancelling
<didrocks> as we did in the past
<didrocks> as upstream doesn't care anymore, this change is now useless
<seb128> hey didrocks larsu pitti
<didrocks> (shame for ctrl+c, took some time to figure out how the protocole handled it specially… as it was requested upstream)
<didrocks> re seb128
<pitti> didrocks: I don't mind much TBH; if you want to switch back to C, please do
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'll try to handle this
<didrocks> pitti: on the cancel only showing, it was with our ubuntu theme, right, not a debian one?
<didrocks> (in that case, it's normal that you didn't get any progress)
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<pitti> didrocks: right, standard vivid desktop
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> seb128q, hey
<willcooke> ???
<larsu> seb128 greets his alter-ego
<didrocks> willcooke: he's broken
<didrocks> need to reboot him
<larsu> morning willcooke :)
<seb128> lol
<TheMuso> Hey folks. :)
<larsu> didrocks: can you reach the power button from where you are?
<larsu> hi TheMuso!
<didrocks> larsu: pushing it for 5s right now
<seb128> larsu, trying to reproduce that "notify-osd notification doesn't go away" people reported
<seb128> seems it's quassel irc users
<larsu> didrocks: lol
<larsu> seb128: oh?
 * larsu mumbles something about dreading to look at that code base again
<willcooke> hey TheMuso
<seb128> larsu, you are safe
<seb128> $ dbus-monitor interface=org.freedesktop.Notifications | grep quassel
<seb128>    string "quassel"
<seb128>          variant             string "quassel"
<seb128>    string "quassel"
<seb128>          variant             string "quassel"
<seb128>    string "quassel"
<seb128>          variant             string "quassel"
<seb128> quassel sends notifications several time a second for ever
<larsu> seb128: quassel quassels too much
<seb128> seems so
<larsu> (quassel is chatting in German)
<larsu> but you knew that ;)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ just a fyi, your notify-osd issue from the other day, it's a quassel bug
<seb128> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1442005
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442005 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Notifications are shown forever" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> g'night TheMuso
<TheMuso> willcooke: Later. :)
<didrocks> pitti: keeping debian/patches/Add-gettext-support.patch separated for now, unsure if they are not going to keep it
<pitti> didrocks: yes, sounds good
<Laney> hey ho
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> feeling alright thanks pitti
<Laney> although!
<Laney> I went to donate blood last night and got denied because my iron was too low
<Laney> and the shocking thing is that the person suggested this may be because I drink too much tea
<Laney> which apparently affects iron absorption
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> what's up?
<pitti> Laney: oh, wow
<pitti> Laney: weren't you in that program to test whether the interval between donations could be reduced?
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1441883 might be something for you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1441883 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "15.04 Vivid Vervet won't boot after uninstalling lightdm" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Laney, hey
<pitti> seb128: boot bugs? go away! :-)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> j/k, /me looks
<seb128> "Failed to isolate default target, freezing."
<seb128> pitti, danke
<Laney> pitti: indeed, so could also be related to going more frequently
<seb128> Laney, time for coffee man:
<pitti> ah, probably some fallout from the /e/X/default-display-manger handling
<Laney> but they'll only have an idea of that when looking at the whole dataset I suppose
<pitti> Laney: yeah, I had trouble keeping up my iron even with 3 month intervals
<seb128> pitti, yeah, what I though
 * Laney is reading a study from the tea advisory council which is trying to rubbish this theory ;-)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> pitti: deleting lightdm should empty /e/X/d-d-m, right?
<pitti> didrocks: ideally yes; I'll try to reproduce this in a bit
<pitti> disabling the login screen should be easier (like, just removing /e/X/ddm), but  I guess installing the package should still not render the system unbootable
<pitti> I figure it's trying to start display-manager.service and fails
<didrocks> pitti: it's Wants=display-manager.service
<didrocks> though
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> pitti: I think I get it
<didrocks> it's the failsafe mode
<didrocks> Requires=display-manager.service
<didrocks> OnFailure=failsafe-graphical.target
<didrocks> (for graphical target)
<didrocks> I wonder how we can make this elegant
<didrocks> as the main point is "you wanted to have a graphical system (graphical.target), no graphics -> failsafe"
<pitti> didrocks: hm, perhaps some Condition? could we make it ConditionFileNotEmpty=/e/X/d-d-dm or so?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, d-d-m still has lightdm even after purging
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so double issue :p
<didrocks> pitti: ConditionFileNotEmpty? you can't express that to tell "only fallback if file not empty"
<didrocks> it will not executed graphical.target is /e/X/d-d-m empty
<didrocks> which is the default target, so I guess it will fail and trigger failsafe as well, no?
<pitti> didrocks: I mean, if removing all display managers woudl make d-d-m empty, we could check on that and not run the fallback at all
<pitti> (I have some trouble understanding what you meant to say, sorry)
<pitti> didrocks: how is the fallback implemented right now, OOI? perhaps we did that wrong?
<didrocks> pitti: shouldn't then multi-users.target be the default, rather?
<didrocks> pitti: so, graphical.target Requires=display-manager.service/OnFailure=failsafe-graphical.target
<pitti> it feels like display-manager.service should have something like OnFailure=ourfallback.service ?
<pitti> didrocks: well, maybe, but graphical.target only Wants=display-manager.service, so if that doesn't exist, it ought to be ok
 * pitti needs to read the error in more detail
<didrocks> pitti: not sure we can extends display-manager.service though, it needs a try
<pitti> didrocks: oh, requires; I thought it's wants
<didrocks> as display-manager.service is in /etc
<didrocks> and our extension for OnFailure would be in /lib
<didrocks> let me give it a try
<pitti> didrocks: that should work
<pitti>  systemctl cat display-manager.service
<pitti> # /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service
<pitti> didrocks: ah right, cat resolves symlinks
<didrocks> pitti: let me give it a try
<didrocks> pitti: seems to work
<didrocks> so, /lib/systemd/system/display-manager.service.d/xdiagnose.conf containing OnFailure=failsafe-graphical.target
<didrocks> and this extends the Alias display-manager.service, in /etc
<didrocks> pitti: I'll handle the failsafe part of the bug, but /e/X/d-d-m needs to be empty still
<didrocks> I guess
<pitti> didrocks: ok, I can handle that part
 * didrocks stops his systemd/fsckd rebasing
<pitti> didrocks: but if display-manager.service doesn't exist at all, why would d-d-m need to be empty? if we just make it OnFailure=, display-manager.service wouldn't start at all?
<pitti> didrocks: nah, don't interrupt stuff, it's not *that* urgent
<didrocks> pitti: well, I'm in that context
<didrocks> pitti: display-manager.service will exist, by the generator
<didrocks> hum, or maybe not
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> needs to check, I guess I check for the unit
<pitti> didrocks: the boot fails because it doesn't exist :)
<pitti> didrocks: I added an xdiagnose task with a very short summary
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but then, I shouldn't create the symlink
<didrocks> thx!
 * pitti hugs didrocks, thanks for that (I'm not that familiar with xdiagnose)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, we don't create display-manager.service if /e/X/d-d-m does refer to garbage (an non existing unit)
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<didrocks> pitti: so, would be better to clean it up, I guess, but not required
<didrocks> pitti: uploading the fix
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> happyaron, hey, are you looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1439202 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439202 in ibus (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/ibus/ibus-ui-gtk3:11:XKeysymToKeycode:keybinding_manager_bind:panel_keybinding_manager_bind:panel_bind_switch_shortcut:panel_construct" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> happyaron, it's in the top 5 vivid issues for the week
<seb128> cyphermox, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/91da1afe1d626059f88ff4a6f225718a2e20ed3d ... seems like your fix didn't really fix it?
<happyaron> seb128: I'm trying to sort out my ticket issue...
<happyaron> getting some trouble
<happyaron> that's on the top on my list
<happyaron> (means the bug)
<happyaron> will deal with it this night
<GunnarHj> Can somebody please sponsor bug #1441629? (The queue is long, and it's soon final freeze.)
<ubot5> bug 1441629 in fonts-android (Ubuntu) "Change prefix number of symlink 69-droid-sans-fallback.conf to 65" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441629
<ricotz> hey desktopers :)
<ricotz> didrocks, hi, would you mind proposing bamf in *debian* to be maintained by pkg-mate? By sending a proposal to "MATE Packaging Team <pkg-mate-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>"
<didrocks> ricotz: sure, can do
<didrocks> any formal template or free-form is enough?
<ricotz> didrocks, thanks, no idea if there is a formal process to change owner-ship of an package
<Laney> just get someone to upload it and change the maintainer
<didrocks> sounds easier this way then, ricotz, doing this? ^
<ricotz> didrocks, i guess just a few lines regarding the fact isn't updated and outdated
<Laney> it is orphaned, they can just do it
<Laney> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=779565
<ubot5> Debian bug 779565 in wnpp "O: bamf -- Window matching library" [Normal,Open]
<didrocks> yeah, I got it orphaned recently
<ricotz> didrocks, debian-mate wants some kind of on-the-record statement to not step on someones toes
<Laney> unnecessary
<Laney> they should just adopt the package
<didrocks> email sent, if that can make them happy :)
<ricotz> Laney, didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw!
<Laney> https://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/#l3
 * didrocks is all about people feeling confortable
<Laney> they should know how the procedures work
<Laney> orphaned package -> someone take this
<Laney> interesting that mate wants bamf ...
<didrocks> well, wnck isn't enough for windows matching
<didrocks> they propbably wants better icons in the status bar :)
<didrocks> and so matching desktop files
<Laney> yes i'm sure they want to do matching with it
<Laney> still interesting
<ricotz> Laney, it is required by plank ;)
<Laney> what is that?
<ricotz> a dock/launcher application
<Laney> i see
<didrocks> pitti: I'm almost done, but I'll do multiple checks first. More complex due to recent trunk changes
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<Laney> heh
<Laney> re-debugging a FTBFS that I fixed in October
<Laney> bring back daily landing!
<didrocks> YEAH \o/
 * didrocks has some FTBFS issues as well, I wonder if it's not an autotool dep
<Laney> what kind?
<Laney> i'm just browsing the archive rebuild + fixing stuff
<didrocks> Laney: I think it's a -j4 issue (and so a dep), I'm rebuilding without it
<didrocks> it's still this fsckd-out-of-trunk followup
<seb128> Laney, what was defined that datadir in g-t and stopped doing so?
<seb128> Laney, just to know if we can look for similar cases
<Laney> didn't find where it came from
<Laney> all the autotools stuff is the same version :(
 * Laney diffs the build deps
<nessita> hello everyone, quick question about LXC's in vivid: I just installed all updates, and the running LXC I had was killed by:
<nessita> The system is going down for halt NOW!
<nessita> SIGPWR received
<nessita> I re-started it, and lxc-ls says is running, but it has no IP
<nessita> sca-trusty                 RUNNING  -     -     -       NO
<nessita> so I can not ssh into it. Any ideas?
<Laney> seb128: aha, intltool
<Laney> i'll see if there are more of these
<seb128> k
<Laney> looks like they didn't consider that intltool.m4 is an interface
<seb128> Laney, should I try looking if there are some desktop build issues I can work on? or having several of us doing that is just going to lead to duplicating work?
<seb128> Laney, they = dobey? ;-)
<Laney> ^o)
<Laney> was in 2013, probably can forgive him
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> seb128: if you want to look at this stuff, there's a gcc5 test build too
<Laney> i'm looking at the normal toolchain one
<seb128> Laney, ok, I can have a look to that
<dobey> huh?
<seb128> dobey, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/202626076/gnome-bluetooth_3.8.2.1-0ubuntu11_3.8.2.1-0ubuntu12.diff.gz
<dobey> hmm that's odd
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~intltool/intltool/trunk/revision/742
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I can build successfully with -j1, but can't with -j4…
<dobey> Laney: ah, so the problem is that the gnome-bluetooth build is running autoreconf, but isn't re-running intltoolize i guess; so you end up with a configure script that contains the newer macro bits, but you have the old Makefile.in.in
<didrocks> linking issue (probably an order thing)
<didrocks> I wonder why, doesn't seem I changed Makefile.am at all
<didrocks> pitti: did you get this kind of issues with gpb (like timestamp?)
 * didrocks does a boot test
<Laney> dobey: ya, I went for this one but intltoolize would also work
 * Laney goes to lunch
<pitti> didrocks: no, I always build with -j4, I never ran into issues
<pitti> didrocks: what's the particular output?
<didrocks> pitti: just that it doesn't find fsckd.o, will paste now that I rebase on experimental in some minutes
<didrocks> pitti: otherwise, all works well: cancellation (kept Control+C), translations, progress report…
<didrocks> (with the binaries compiled with -j1)
<didrocks> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10782782/
<didrocks> pitti: works fine with a clean -j1 though :/
<didrocks> as you can see, src/fsckd/fsckd.o builds successfully…
<didrocks> pitti: oh, I think I got it, fixing…
<pitti> didrocks: hm, that indeed looks like a missing dep somehwere in the makefile?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, found and fixed I guess
<didrocks> rebuilding to ensure
<seb128> larsu, back?
<seb128> larsu, can you have a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~yuningdodo/unity-control-center/unity-control-center.lp1248720-block-power-callback-unless-its-triggered-by-user/+merge/255041 and comment on whether you think it's right (the associated bugs as some details about GNOME versions and how upstream is (not) impacted (anymore)
<ochosi> Laney: btw, could you ping me if you decide on whether to ship the patch from this bug or not? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746222
<ubot5> Gnome bug 746222 in .General "Improve CSD windows without a compositor" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> ochosi: aye aye, I think larsu was going to check it out
<ochosi> Laney: thing is, we should probably add an additional class/style to our themes for that, otherwise it won't look very good
<ochosi> okeydokey
<Laney> feel free to build a test package and do this in advance
<Laney> you'll definitely need it at 3.16 time in any case
<seb128> larsu, Laney, ochosi, Trevinho, btw, is bug #1441975 a gtk or a theme or a compiz issue?
<ubot5> bug 1441975 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "have not shadows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441975
<seb128> context menus issue
<ochosi> my money is on compiz
<seb128> lol
<ochosi> i think without compositor, you can't get those shadows
<ochosi> but theoretically it could also be a theme issue. i wonder though why it would be limited to nautilus then
<seb128> it's not
<seb128> it just got reported there
<ochosi> oh, so no shadows underneath any context menus in gtk3?
<seb128> right
<seb128> works with gtk2 apps though
<Trevinho> seb128: hmmhmh
<ochosi> then if it's for all gtk3 apps it's likely the theme
<seb128> larsu, ^
<ochosi> (sorry for the flip-flop :))
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> no worry
<Trevinho> seb128: should be gtk theme issue, as gtk3 now does that client side
<ochosi> lemme test that in xubuntu real quick...
<seb128> Trevinho, ochosi, thanks
<ochosi> yes, definitely a theme issue
<Trevinho> seb128: so, the fact is that we should add client shadows only to menus it seems
<Trevinho> or... We make sure that compiz does that again
<ochosi> i have shadows there with greybird in gtk3, but not with ambiance
<Trevinho> ochosi: yeah, that's doing it on client side
<ochosi> i think that is the way to go
<ochosi> you can really tweak those shadows nicely with css
<ochosi> if i'm not mistaken, this should be it: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/commit/b9f9b0826195ad115b56724326aa0d3e91063dd4
<ochosi> yup
<ochosi> that's it, just tested it successfully with ambiance
<ochosi> seb128: ^
<ochosi> also, CSD is quite unusable outside of Unity (or: without compiz) with Ambiance/Radiance
<ochosi> no shadows, no borders...
<ochosi> that's a bit sad, other than that, Ambiance works great with Xfce
<seb128> ochosi, thanks
<seb128> ochosi, is that a theme issue as well?
<ochosi> but i guess you guys stuck to compiz drawing all those shadows
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> it is
<seb128> Laney, larsu, ^ can you add your list to look at getting something similar to that in our themes for vivid?
<Laney> makes sense
<ochosi> Ambiance: http://i.imgur.com/BZqbCOr.png
<ochosi> Greybird: http://i.imgur.com/51Sz1SF.png
<didrocks> rebooting for finale testing
<ochosi> the difference is a few lines in your gtk-widgets.css
<ochosi> (plus disabling compiz' shadows for CSD apps i guess)
<Trevinho> ochosi: we can't disable compiz shadows yet
<didrocks> pitti: ok, seems to work well (direclty copied the binaries from the experimental branch), the set of patch is at http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/fsckd-out-trunk/
<Trevinho> ochosi: but you can add a css rule only for menus
<didrocks> pitti: this includes the new workflow that I implemented a month ago (the patch which was never reviewed by upstream…)
<ochosi> Trevinho: i see. well the commit in greybird i pointed you to does only that, so it's all you really need.
<didrocks> pitti: that + flattening all the patches while keeping gettext support and translations separated for easyness (and taking latest potential trunk changes, reverting some post-219 changes that they made with library moves)
<didrocks> pitti: so, all in all, should be good, I can rebase on the ubuntu branch, I will need anyway, as I think one or two autopkgtests are impacted by the direct fsck -> systemd-fsckd connection
<didrocks> pitti: but I would appreciate a first quick look by ourself so stamp that all looks good first!
 * didrocks now goes for a run
<didrocks> (phew)
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<seb128> I'm going to do the same in a bit
 * ochosi tries not to be a copycat while at the same time going for the run which he planned too...
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy as well :)
<seb128> ochosi, :-)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: rebasing> that's ok, I usually do it the other way around (rebasing ubuntu changes on top of experimental)
<pitti> didrocks: so landing this in exp only is fine
<Laney> mardy: yo, any chance you could take a look at the libsignon-glib build (test) failure in vivid?
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so mind doing this, then I pull and fix eventual failing autopkgtests?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I know you rebase everytime the ubuntu branch, my git reset origin/ubuntu --hard I have to do with the git branch are there to proove it :p
<pitti> didrocks: 0001-Add-fsckd-patch-prepared-to-get-out-of-upstream-trun.patch  removes the old patches from the series, but not actually from debian/patches/ ?
<pitti> ah, that's in 0003
<pitti> I think the removal should be in 0001, and 0003 just the fuzz
<pitti> but I can do that
<pitti> didrocks: ok; I still hope that at least some parts of s-fsck.c will stay, it's a rather intrusive diff that way
<pitti> didrocks: pushed (with 0003 merged into 0001), many thanks!
<Laney> mardy: (filed bug, assigned you)
<larsu> seb128: ya back for a while but was just having a tea with faina (lots to talk about)
<larsu> seb128: the shadow thing is moot if we disable csd on unity, like Trevinho suggested
<seb128> larsu, no hurry, enjoy your tea :-)
<larsu> done now :)
<seb128> larsu, saw the theme change ochosi suggested?
<seb128> I've no real opinion on how to fix it, but seems like we should address it for vivid
<seb128> it's quite visible (once you got told about it, show how much we look at UI details in our daily use here :p)
<larsu> no shadows under context menus you mean?
<seb128> yes
<larsu> ya indeed :)
<seb128> well around menus rather
<larsu> is there a patch?
<seb128> byt yeah
<seb128> larsu, https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/commit/b9f9b0826195ad115b56724326aa0d3e91063dd4
<seb128> larsu, ochosi said it applies to our theme and should fix it
<Laney> I am copying ochosi's patch into a branch already
<larsu> awesome, thanks Laney
<seb128> Laney, thanks :-)
<larsu> and thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> yw!
<larsu> having a look at the MR you linked as well
<seb128> larsu, just in case you missed it, ... thanks ;-)
<larsu> also I figured out the gedit squiggly line problem
<seb128> no hurry, should be easy enough to review (I think)
<seb128> just want another sanity check
<seb128> oh, great!
<larsu> trying to fix in gtk, but maybe we don't need that
<seb128> if that's a theme one maybe sync with Laney to include the fixes in the same landing
<larsu> changing the color to a literal one is enough (i.e., don't use @color_name)
<larsu> will do
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> there's still a problem with the underline not being drawn properly when it's on the last lin
<larsu> but with the ubuntu font
<larsu> not sure what's going on there and haven't been able to find the issue
<seb128> is it not displayed at all?
<seb128> or like cut?
<larsu> cut. Only one row or pixels
<larsu> resizing the window or pressing enter to add a new line makes it work
<seb128> hum, k, well at least it's better than not displayed at all :-)
<larsu> definitely
<seb128> don't spend too much effort on it I would say
<larsu> agreed
<ochosi> btw, i would be surprised if my patch would have any regressions in unity, it should actually "just work"(TM)
<mardy> Laney: I'll have a look at it tomorrow, thanks
<Laney> thanks to you!
<larsu> seb128: ugh, that patch is really ugly :/
<seb128> larsu, the theme one from ochosi?
<larsu> no, the bluetooth switch one
<seb128> larsu, oh, the control center one
<seb128> yeah, sorry
<seb128> larsu, do you have a better idea/suggestion? ;-)
<larsu> seb128: I remember fixing it in my bz5 branch
<larsu> not sure though...
<larsu> basically, gtkswitch has a way of handling stuff like this
<larsu> it's a bit hard to use, but at least you don't need to block signals
<larsu> that said, I'm fine adding it downstream for V and fixing it with the bz5 update
<larsu> it will work fine from the looks of it
<larsu> just wouldn't want it in the actual code
<flexiondotorg> ochosi, larsu seb128 I'm very interested in this CSD conversation.
<flexiondotorg> Are you planning to add the require patch to GTK3 in vivid?
<seb128> larsu, basically you said "not nice but should do the job, we should get it in vivid"?
<larsu> seb128: ya. sorry for rambling :)
<ochosi> flexiondotorg: the patches are specific to the ubuntu themes, so unless you use Ambiance or Radiance, you'll likely not be affected/interested
<seb128> larsu, no worry, thanks for the review ;-)
 * larsu will get seb128 to write executive summaries for him from now on :P
<flexiondotorg> ochosi, I have forks of Ambiance and Radiance call Ambiant-MATE and Radiant-MATE.
<larsu> ochosi: I think flexiondotorg means the patches for the non-composited case
<larsu> oh, interesting
<ochosi> oh, those ones
<flexiondotorg> ochosi, So, I'll be keen add update them with the required fixes.
<ochosi> well those patches need theme changes too fwiw
<larsu> seb128: I'll comment on the MR
<flexiondotorg> larsu, Where is the MR?
<ochosi> but i already prepared them locally for our themes
<flexiondotorg> ochosi, Is there a bug I can subscribe to for this?
<larsu> flexiondotorg: unrelated.
<flexiondotorg> k
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<flexiondotorg> ochosi, Do you have a diff for the changes you made to Ambiance and Radiance?
<ochosi> flexiondotorg: it really depends on what CSD related things you're referring to now. the most recent conversation was about gtk3 menus not having shadows, so i pointed to a commit that fixes that. i haven't submitted any changes for the other stuff (CSD without compositor)
<flexiondotorg> ochosi, OK, so the menus not having shadows is fixed with - https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/commit/b9f9b0826195ad115b56724326aa0d3e91063dd4
 * qengho is afk a bit.
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I wanted to avoid merging the 2 to have a clearer view for you about what changed
<didrocks> pitti: but as you wish :)
<didrocks> pitti: tell me once you rebased the ubuntu branch on top of it and I'll work on the autopkgtests
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you don't have a sid VM?
<didrocks> pitti: no off hand
<didrocks> not*
<pitti> didrocks: can do, but I don't plan an upload just for this as it's no effective change
<didrocks> pitti: well, it is
<pitti> oh?
<didrocks> pitti: as stated in the patch, now fsck talks directly to systemd-fsckd
<didrocks> I've merged the changes that were planned with latest discussion in the ML
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> so there is a workflow changes
<didrocks> (I tried to be explicit about that in the commit message and in changelog, not enough apparently, sorry)
<didrocks> so the sooner would be the better to avoid last minute accident if any
<didrocks> (even if I tested heavily a month ago and today)
<pitti> didrocks: rebasing now
<Trevinho> Mirv: hey, I've just fixed tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/libdbusmenu/custom-stock-item-label/+merge/251840 (vivid builds now, check http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/libdbusmenu-vivid-amd64-ci/2/), can you approve the MP?
<Laney> Trevinho: Funny, I already did that in silo 27
<Laney> want to merge with  lp:~laney/libdbusmenu/libtool-and-gi ?
<Trevinho> Laney: ah ok
<Laney> then we should be able to add that there
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, is ity really needed to call libtool there?
<Laney> don't know, but there is a way to keep on doing it
<Laney> so why not?
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, I've removed it and it's working well...
<Trevinho> I'd prefer to remove that, as I don't see the benefit of that
<Trevinho> Laney: anyway, I'm merging mine with yours, so we merge both?
<Laney> one way is fine, then set it as a pre requisite in the MP
<Trevinho> indeed
 * willcooke -> EOD
<willcooke> o/
 * Trevinho Laney: for your love https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/libdbusmenu/custom-stock-item-label/+merge/255709
<pitti> didrocks: rebased and pushed
<didrocks> pitti: excellent, thanks! will workon that tomorrow
<didrocks> work on*
<pitti> didrocks: oui, c'est l'heure du dîner .. et de la glace !
<didrocks> pitti: un peu tard pour la glace :p
<didrocks> (je sais, il n'est jamais trop tard pour une glace ;))
<pitti> didrocks: pourquoi ? il y a encore beaucoup du soleil dehors :)
<didrocks> pitti: julie est d'accord :-)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good glace to everyone!
<pitti> didrocks: c'est notre dessert !
<pitti> didrocks: and you, à demain !
<didrocks> pitti: à demain ;)
<Laney> Trevinho: can't approve, I'm going to land my thing and you can do it again once you get someone to do it
<robert_ancell> Sweet5hark, how are you testing snaps?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-10
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> Trevinho: oh sorry it was on this channel. anyhow, contact ted_g if he was the original lander to land the new superseding MP.
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey didrocks, happy friday!
<didrocks> re seb128! happy friday too
<pitti> bonjour seb128 et didrocks, comment allez-vous ?
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va bien ! et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, joyeux vendredi
<pitti> seb128: ça va, merci !
<didrocks> pitti: ça va, comment était la glace hier soir ?
<pitti> seb128: seulment un demi jour, je dois aller au hotel à Munich ce soir
<pitti> didrocks: bien sûr c'était delicieux :)
<pitti> didrocks: avez-vous eu de la glace aussi ?
<didrocks> pitti: non, juste lundi dernier (dans Lyon, il y a un très bon glacier, mais il est loin)
<seb128> pitti, il y a quoi à Munich ?
<pitti> seb128: près l'airport
<pitti> seb128: mon vol commence à 7:30h demainh
<pitti> seb128: alors je dois être à l'airport ~ 5:30
<pitti> c'est trop tôt à aller d'Augsburg
<seb128> pitti, ah, c'est vrai, tu vas au Texas
 * pitti tips his hat and pulls the brim a bit lower
<pitti> until then, having fun with usb-modeswitch
<pitti> we have an ubuntu patch to rewrite the dispatcher in C, and that doesn't work/crashes with the systemd mode
<didrocks> pitti: get ready for a vegetarian-friendly-poor week :)
<pitti> didrocks: haha
<pitti> "my vegetable has four legs and says 'mooo'" next week..
<didrocks> ;)
<pitti> didrocks: systemd's autopkgtest still fail in CI on the systemddm tests, drives me crazy; I wonder if it is related to lightdm crashing after all
<pitti> I'll have a closer look next week
<pitti> and until then just fudge the britney results
<didrocks> pitti: ah ok, I'm running them right now to check with the workflow changes
<didrocks> pitti: it doesn't fail anymore locally for you, right?
<didrocks> (since you replaced the sleep with a wait-loop)
<pitti> didrocks: I still saw it once out of 10 or so
<pitti> didrocks: it has reset-failed, wait loop *and* an extra sleep 2 now
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> I don't think it's that, it actually might be lightdm that's crashing
<didrocks> I want to ensure that I'm seeing the right thing
<pitti> didrocks: I suppose we could try and change ExecStart=/bin/sleep 1000, and see if it stops crashing?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that would be good enough
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, not that urgent
<pitti> didrocks: so please don't waste time on that right now, I'll have a look next week
<didrocks> pitti: I'm just ensuring that the fsck fd connection changes don't impact autopkgtest
<didrocks> and fixing them if necessary
<didrocks> (so fsck tests)
<pitti> I still have two or three bugs which I consider RC for vivid
<pitti> didrocks: cheers
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> Anyone else having Chromium crashes on startup?
<didrocks> only using chrome, let me start chromium
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, works for me
<didrocks> willcooke: nope, restore my tabs, tried 3 stop/start…
<seb128> do you have a bt?
<seb128> what version?
<seb128> I feel like you tried to get a newer version somewhere to try to hidpi work? ;-)
<seb128> the hidpi*
<willcooke> Version 41.0.2272.76 Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)
<willcooke> It doesnt happen all the time, and once it's running it's fine
<willcooke> I'll launch via gdb next time I boot and see what happens
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> just crashed again
<willcooke> now I can launch my browser to look up how to use gdb :)
<willcooke> *cant
<seb128> oh, you are on the lts?
<willcooke> yeah
<seb128> you should have said so
<seb128> didrocks and I are on vivid
<seb128> gdb is easy
<seb128> gdb binary
<seb128> (gdb) run
<seb128> get the segfault
<willcooke> run
<seb128> (gdb) bt
<seb128> to get the backtrace
<willcooke> thx
<didrocks> "gdb is easy" -> I know even a lot of "expert devs" who would disagree with this :p
<willcooke> "/usr/bin/chromium-browser": not in executable format: File format not recognised
<didrocks> well, maybe a "thread apply all" before the bt
<didrocks> as chromium is heavily multi-threaded
<didrocks> ah, chromium-browser is a wrapper
<didrocks> (bash script)
<seb128> right
<seb128> apport didn't collect a .crash for those segfaults?
<willcooke> well, that's another thing...
<willcooke> apport moans about some nvidia thing I haven't got installed
<willcooke> I dont have any nvidia hardware
<willcooke> apt-get upgrade is running at the moment, so I can't blame it I suppose
<willcooke> needs to reboot...
<didrocks> dpkg -l | grep nvidia?
<willcooke> quite a lot of things
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> why would I have installed them
<willcooke> I dont think I would have
<willcooke> must be some strange dep
<seb128> try to remove them and see what goes away with it?
<willcooke> removed that nvidia stuff - nothing broke
<willcooke> let's see what happens
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, well done figuring that cups-filter issue out ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: all autopkgtests pass successfully with this new systemd-fsckd "out of trunk + new connection flow" version \o/
<pitti> didrocks: cool, without mods? nice!
<didrocks> pitti: yep ;)
<didrocks> pitti: do you think you will upload it soon? I would prefer we don't upload such big changes 7 days before release…
<didrocks> (maybe stick it in proposed?)
<pitti> didrocks: I'd like to fix the broken autopkgtest as well, otherwise it'll get stuck again
<didrocks> pitti: ok, the lightdm thingy… for the purpose of the test, we can change that to the sleep method (and changing the unit on disk as well)
<didrocks> pitti: want me to do that?
<didrocks> the change is to change ExecStart + stripping BusName=
<pitti> didrocks: what I did was to run that single test with --shell, then ssh in and run the test in a loop; I usually get the failure after 10 runs
<pitti> didrocks: I also changed all the other tests except teh failing to to "def xtest_" to disable them, for faster iteration
<pitti> if the sleep helps and avoids any kind of lightdm crash which might occur, that'd be awesome
<didrocks> pitti: well, we are not testing lightdm in this particular autopkgtests, so the sleep makes more sense, indeed
<pitti> right
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday!
<seb128> wie gehts?§
<didrocks> pitti: test_multiple_systemd() is the failing one for you, right?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<pitti> didrocks: test_multiple_systemd_ddmconfig_match and test_multiple_systemd_ddmconfig_match_no_symlink
<didrocks> ok
<Laney> seb128: planning a bbq for tonight, so good ;-)
<Laney> you?
<Laney> hey didrocks
<seb128> Laney, nice!
 * didrocks uses minicom to enter into the adt testbed as the test screws up with the ssh service
<didrocks> pitti: after running 30 times each tests, no lightdm startup issue here…
<didrocks> pitti: what I propose is to change to sleep 1000 anyway to fake lightdm, try the tests, ensure there is no regression and give you a patch against experimental
<pitti> didrocks: sounds nice, then I can try that in jenkins
<didrocks> pitti: this seems to work well (at least for my adt testbed): http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/0001-display-managers-autopkgtest-try-to-avoid-some-exter.patch
<pitti> didrocks: hah, nice!
<pitti> didrocks: I think we could even drop the "needs-recommends" then, and save a few 100 MB of installing test deps
<pitti> didrocks: trying here, I'll first double-check that I can still reproduce it and then check with your patch
<didrocks> pitti: ah indeed, it was needed for the real lightdm binary, shouldn't be the case anymore
<pitti> didrocks: hah, got the failure locally on the very first try
<didrocks> pitti: with the patch? so it's not lightdm?
<pitti> didrocks: no, without still (just cross-checking)
<pitti> didrocks: re-testing with the patch now
<pitti> wow, sooo much faster without "needs-recommends" :)
<didrocks> ah, phew :)
<seb128> Laney, do you think you could sponsor the patch from https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=781229 for me?
<ubot5> Debian bug 781229 in gnome-font-viewer "Backport variable init to fix segfault" [Normal,Open]
<seb128> so we can sync from Debian and keep in sync
<Laney> seb128: Yep, good idea
<Laney> nice changelog :P
<pitti> didrocks: cheers! runs fine here
<didrocks> pitti: nice! :)
 * pitti goes for a quick run while builds and tests are running
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> seb128: do you care to file an unblock to get it into testing?
<seb128> bah
<seb128> what happened to the changelog?!
<Laney> hehe
<seb128> Laney, how do I do that?
<Laney> reportbug release.debian.org
<darkxst> hey seb128 Laney pitti didrocks
<Laney> -> unblock -> "this is a common crash, blah de blah"
<Laney> i'll make it severity serious
<didrocks> evening darkxst
<Laney> hi darkxst
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy!
<Laney> I don't understand why the font thumbnailer is getting involved in /usr/share/icons though
<Laney> do you know?
<darkxst> I'm getting reports of no outputs be set as primary, which gnome shell doesnt really like (can see it on my intel laptop also)
<darkxst> are you guys seeing that? ie 'xrandr -q' and there is no primary output
<Laney> afraid not
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<seb128> Laney, no, I don't, it tries to thumbnaild the .index
<seb128> Laney, does reportbug requires a working local mailer?
<seb128> I think last time I tried to use it a ragequited because I never managed to get the email sent
<Laney> haha
<didrocks> seb128: you can save in a file
<didrocks> and copy/paste it in thunderbird
<Laney> in .reportbugrc put a smtphost
<seb128> didrocks, I can as well directly write to submit@ in tb
<seb128> which is how I usually file debian bugs :p
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: yep, if you know the syntax for package: version:…
<ochosi> Laney, seb128: just out of curiosity, did my patch help as expected with the gtk3 menu shadows?
<seb128> didrocks, I usually look in my sent folder and edit an old email ;-)
<Laney> .reportbugrc -> "smtphost reportbug.debian.org:587"
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> ochosi, I don't know, Laney & larsu were on it, I let it to them
<Laney> save it before sending though incase I got that wrong ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Debian ways and tools are from the stone age :-/
<Laney> ochosi: seems to, I tweaked it a bit and submitted a MP which is awaiting review
<ochosi> ok good
<didrocks> seb128: ahah!
<seb128> larsu, ^ can you do the review?
<didrocks> the old way ;)
<Laney> nfi why reportbug doesn't just make this the default
<seb128> didrocks, I'm too old for this s***
<ochosi> Laney: feel free to get in touch if you need more help there
<Laney> sure, thanks
<larsu> seb128: sure
<seb128> larsu, danke
<davmor2> seb128: is Detective McClane in CodeHard5.0
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> davmor2, lol
<Laney> seb128: laney@iota> file /usr/share/icons/Adwaita/icon-theme.cache                                                                                 ~
<seb128> Laney, can't we just recycle the open bug as a request by subscribing some team (like we do in Ubuntu)?
<didrocks> seb128: not a hippy like Laney, I see!
<Laney> /usr/share/icons/Adwaita/icon-theme.cache: TrueType font data
<Laney> .......
<larsu> done, but can't top-approve
<seb128> Laney, that would be why ;-)
<Laney> they keep the release discussions and the bug fixing separate
<Laney> so no is the answer
<seb128> k
<davmor2> seb128: admittedly is was sadi more by Riggs and Murtaugh but lethal Coding just didn't sound right ;)
<seb128> davmor2, no, that doesn't ;-)
<seb128> Laney, do you want me to provide a changelog text btw?
<seb128> Laney, it fixes lp: #1436736
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1436736 in gnome-font-viewer (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-thumbnail-font:*** Error in `gnome-thumbnail-font': double free or corruption (out): ADDR ***" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436736
<Laney> no it's okay ;-)
<seb128> Laney, can you provide me the debdiff for my release unblock request? ;-)
<seb128> I guess it's better if that has the actual changelog :p
<Laney> just test building it
<seb128> Laney, k, no hurry
<Sweet5hark> seb128: here we are: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.2/libreoffice_4.4.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.2/libreoffice-l10n_4.4.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes ...
<Laney> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/patch-dump/gnome-font-viewer_3.14.0-2.debdiff
<Laney> going to upload this now, thanks!
<seb128> Laney, danke
<Laney> still no key yet?
<Laney> done
<seb128> Laney, key is fine, no vm or chroot to build a binary and Debian hates on source uploads
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> ah yes, one day soon
<seb128> report sent to unlock it
<Laney> go vote for the DPL who is most likely to make that happen ;-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Laney, debug bug #782310
<ubot5> bug 782310 in openerp-mexico-localization "base_vat_mx no valida rfc´s correctos" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782310
<seb128> debian bug #782310
<ubot5> Debian bug 782310 in release.debian.org "unblock: gnome-font-viewer/3.14.0-2" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/782310
<Laney> nice
<Laney> we'll see what they say
<Laney> no big deal if they deny it, unlikely that package will need a new upload anyway
<seb128> right
<seb128> thanks for the reportbug magic btw ;-)
<Laney> ah I just checked and it has a wizard thing if you have no ~/.reportbugrc
<didrocks> going for a run, bbl!
<Laney> if you answer the questions write it creates this smtphost line for you
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<Laney> hf didrocks!
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<Laney> is the knee better btw?
<seb128> Laney, ah, that's new I guess (for some value of new)
<seb128> lunch time here
<seb128> Sweet5hark, libreoffice sponsored, thanks!ù
<Laney> early lunch?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: merci beaucoup!
<seb128> de rien ;-)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, friday, going out for some errands and having lunch with friends
<seb128> enjoy the sun a bit as well
<seb128> bbiab
<larsu> seb128: enjoy!
<Laney> it's actually looking a bit grey here
<larsu> you're in England, remember?
<Laney> probably the pollution cloud of death
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-32233922
<larsu> haha
<seb128> danke :-)
<larsu> Laney: that stock picture...
<Laney> haha
<Laney> yeah ...
<larsu> "too much text and science, throw in a guy coughing"
<Laney> annoys me that none of the advice is "don't drive your car please"
<Laney> instead "avoid exercise"
 * Laney goes to lie down in the road
<larsu> yeah that's weird
<larsu> probably a lot of people would respond to a friendly plea
<larsu> "please leave your car at home unless really necessary"
<Laney> paris banned half the cars when this happened recently
<willcooke> . . o o ( That bleedin' Sarahan dust, coming over 'ere gettin' in our lungs )
<larsu> Laney: *banned*?
<larsu> don't the have one of those stickers to get into the inner city?
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26599010
<larsu> Berlin has that, and it's working quite well
<Laney> just for a couple of days
<larsu> wow, good for them
<larsu> lol: you license plate needed to be odd-numbered :)
<larsu> why don't they base it on age of car and size of engine?
<larsu> they probably know the rough distribution of those
<ogra_> because it is easier to control perhaps ?
<larsu> hm, harder to enforce I guess
<ogra_> the german system definitely doesnt work
<larsu> ogra_: :)
<larsu> why noy?
<larsu> *not
 * ogra_ has two cars, one with sticker, one without ... (teh one without is even cleaner, but i never bothered getting one for it )
<ogra_> i most of the time use the car without and have been in many cities that require a green one
<ogra_> do you think it has ever been checked ...
<larsu> oh, you mean it's not enforced...
<larsu> that's unfortunate...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> nobody bothers
<larsu> maybe people self-enforce well enough?
<ogra_> indeed, this is germany :)
 * larsu would like to see pollution levels before/after the ban
 * Sweet5hark lives in a port city. If a container ship happens to start its engine, all discussion about car pollution is immediately irrelevant.
<ogra_> i think i read a stydy a year ago or so where they said it didnt gain anything
<ogra_> but that might have been from ADAC :)
<ogra_> our system definitely looks more shiny :)
<larsu> haha
<ogra_> nicely colored stickers :)
<larsu> they're thinking about adding a new, blue one apparently
<ogra_> heh
<larsu> Sweet5hark: they should get stickers for those as well ;)
<ogra_> one more color to ignoire :)
<larsu> :D
<darkxst> Laney, ok, guess its a bug in mutter then
<Laney> can try a shell session if you want
<ogra_> damn ... my neighbor just started the mowing season
<larsu> move to a city without lawns
<ogra_> haha, i would love to move to any city that isnt kassel :)
<ogra_> weather there are lawns or not :)
<larsu> sounds reasonable :D
<ogra_> but living here is free so i cant actually complain :/
<larsu> living in kassel is free?
<ogra_> my GF inherited a house and property when her mother died
<Sweet5hark> larsu: they are usually required to start their dirty engines only once they are out of town and down the river. recently it happened one ship started its engine too early while being tow. They were almost scalped by the green party and the tree hugger band.
<larsu> ogra_: I figured something like that ;)
<ogra_> before she died she ordered (and paid) a giant solar heating system
<darkxst> Laney, maybe only 3.16, but if you can try with 3.14 just to confirm that?
<ogra_> so living here is almost free for me ...
<larsu> neat
<ogra_> but well ... its kassel ...
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: kassel? that sounds almost as bad as bielefeld.
<larsu> Sweet5hark: sounds good to me. Being close to a tree is good when pollution is high ;)
<ogra_> bielefeld !
<ogra_> definitely equal :)
<Laney> darkxst: "connected primary" still
<Laney> on desktop anyway, not going to close this session :)
<darkxst> ok thanks, though Ive not seen it on my desktop, but that is not intel
<Laney> I'm completely non intel
<Laney> so if it's related to that then ...
<Laney> no help here :P
<darkxst> yeh, i'll purge my laptop and see with 3.14
<Laney> #ubuntu-x probably more helpful
<darkxst> Laney, I was really just wondering if it was being seen under unity
<Laney> sure
<darkxst> we have the funky new wayland gdm in 3.16, but it wasnt caused by that
<darkxst> just test unity and I get a primary there
<Laney> larsu: did you have any other theme branches to land?
<larsu> Laney: I have a workaround for the sqiggly line problem
<larsu> but I'd rather fix it in gtk
<larsu> finding my way through css machinery is a bit hard...
<Laney> ya
<larsu> so maybe let's do the workaround for now?
<larsu> how urgent is this?
<Laney> has Company guided you?
<larsu> no :/
<Laney> just "2 weeks until release" urgent
<larsu> ok
<larsu> it's just a few lines, let's do it in the theme
<Laney> well if you can get pointed in the right direction we can still do that
<Laney> as you wish
<Laney> can do another upload first half of next week either way
 * Laney slides gtk 3.14.12 in
<larsu> I'm making the patch right now
<Laney> seems like 3.14 has had loads of point releases
<larsu> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/literal-colors/+merge/255806
<Laney> larsu: add a comment to gtk-main reminding people to update these values too if they change that?
<Laney> also a bug link if there is one
<larsu> Laney: done and done. Thanks
<Laney> thanks!
<larsu> cool. Going to lunch now
<Laney> enjoy the sun
<pitti> didrocks: yummy, fsck progress in qemu again \o/
<Laney> theme building in silo 020
<tkamppeter> seb128, I hope my change will solve it, I have no proof that this was the actual problem. It is simply something what was wrong in cups-browsed. Now one has to see whether the error tracker calms down.
<seb128> tkamppeter, one of the reporters said it fixed the issue for him, on one of the bugs
<ajnr> hi I am not able to login using Gnome but able to login in terminal
<ajnr> how to solve the problem
<seb128> Laney, are you looking at bug #1357791?
<ubot5> bug 1357791 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_application_impl_active_window_changed()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357791
<Laney> you and your all seeing eye
<Laney> I think it's fixed in gtk 3.14.12
<seb128> great
<seb128> Laney, I think bug #1439026 is the same issue
<ubot5> bug 1439026 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/shotwell:11:gtk_application_impl_handle_window_realize:gtk_window_realize:_g_closure_invoke_va:g_signal_emit_valist:g_signal_emit" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439026
<seb128> (which was on my tracking list)
<Laney> not sure
<Laney> the fix is in focus_in_event_cb() which isn't in that trace
<seb128> hum, right
<seb128> Laney, yeah, they seem different, I asked mclasen about it, in case it's obvious to him and he fixes the other one ;-)
<Laney> cunning :P
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> oh, it worked!
<desrt> bleh
<Laney> hello blehsrt
 * desrt is sick :(
<seb128> Laney, you think I'm new in that business or what? ;-)
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> desrt, oh, get better!
<seb128> Laney, can you backport that fix as well? ;-)
<desrt> i can't talk for a couple of days now, and now it hurts when i swallow :p
<Laney> yus
 * Laney rejects the upload
<Laney> desrt: ice cream
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<didrocks> desrt: get better man :/
 * desrt is probably going to go to the doctor today (finally)
<didrocks> yeah, sounds like a plan
<didrocks> pitti: I know you are away now, but when you reconnect: good news! systemd autopkgtests all green on both archs now \o/
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, I just did the work for bug #1440549. However, I'm unsure doko got a FFe for this, and it can wait w anyway
<ubot5> bug 1440549 in gconf (Ubuntu) "please convert python scripts to python3" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440549
<didrocks> just pushed the branch for now
<seb128> didrocks, oh, nice, yeah it can wait winner whale
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<GunnarHj> Laney: Still there?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Asking my question:
<GunnarHj> Laney: Was your latest comment on bug #1439006 your final decision?
<ubot5> bug 1439006 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Install Fcitx for Japanese users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439006
<GunnarHj> Laney: If the Japanese remix is more frequently used in Japan than standard Ubuntu, I feel it's kind of a more obtrusive change to not fix that bug compared to fixing it.
<Laney> GunnarHj: Yes. I don't see how you can know that, and I'm not willing to risk making this change so late. We can do it on Wiggly Worm day 1 and actually have a chance to fix breakage. The remix can continue to modify any package however it wants for V.
<GunnarHj> Laney: The changes due to making fcitx default for Chinese makes it harder to provide fcitx as default in other languages. I don't know if they have figured out a way to do it. But I'll stop arguing. There are always pros and cons. ;)
<Laney> Thanks GunnarHj, sorry for being so conservative. :P
<Laney> Saw your fonts-droid change - wonder what's happening there
<GunnarHj> Laney: That change was to prevent that a previously fixed bug reappears.
<GunnarHj> Laney: It's a hack. I intend to talk more with the Debian people.
<Laney> Ya, I mean I wonder why they moved it
<Laney> I had a look at the bug reports but it wasn't clear
<GunnarHj> Laney: Complaints from some Japanese POV.
<GunnarHj> Laney: We don't have the same Japanese problem in Ubuntu since we have conf files in the takao package which takes case of the conflict.
<GunnarHj> s/case/care/
<Laney> Man
<Laney> These fontconfig files are hard to get right
<GunnarHj> Laney: Right. I have realized that there will never be a default configuration which makes everyone happy.
<larsu> Laney, didrocks: the patch I attached to gnome bug #747634 fixes gnome terminal's class setting (which we need for backwards compat for the wrapper)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 747634 in .General "gdk_set_program_class() breaks --class" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=747634
<larsu> Laney: not sure how much mclasen will like that, so maybe we should hold off putting it in the package?
<Laney> larsu: I agree, let's see what kind of reviews you get
<larsu> we do need something like this though
<larsu> unless we get gnome-terminal to  drop the separate -server thing
<larsu> (good luck)
<didrocks> larsu: \o/ nice work. Let's hope that you get good reviews :)
<didrocks> we'll see
<Laney> attente: https://www.castle-climbing.co.uk/node/182
<Laney> this place sounds nuts
<Laney> outdoor boulders
<attente> Laney: oooh :o
<larsu> attente: how are your fingers doing?
 * larsu went bouldering in berlin twice now
<larsu> you guys up for going somewhere in London?
<attente> pretty good up till yesterday
<larsu> :(
<Laney> you rest!
<didrocks> climbing sounds so… dangerous :p
<didrocks> maybe less than cycling in a city actually, but still
<attente> and i'm afraid to cycle in the city
<larsu> attente: in TO? I've found it to be reasonably good for a US city
<larsu> *North American, oc
<didrocks> *troll detected*
<attente> lol
<larsu> *honest mistake, but could relabel as a troll since it's Friday*
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> "honest" yeah ;)
<Laney> didrocks: come with us and see for yourself :)
<larsu> it's fun!
<didrocks> only if you come running for (let's be kind) 10 kms first!
<larsu> sure.
<Laney> i'll ride on a boris bike with you
<larsu> haha
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> hyde park is an only 7kms run though
 * didrocks needs to find a path
<didrocks> oh wait
<didrocks> it will rain anyway, isn't it? :p
<Laney> oho
<Laney> there's another park next door i think
<didrocks> buckingham palace garden
<Laney> don't think you can get in that one :p
<Laney> i bet it would be cool to run past the palace to parliament though
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> the easy fallback is to do a second loop around the serpentine
<didrocks> it's 3.3kms
<didrocks> so, the whole run will fit
<didrocks> enough for today anyway, see you next week guys! (leaving for board games tonight \o/)
<didrocks> don't climb too much ;)
 * Sweet5hark mumbles: damnit rust looks like an interesting language. much more than Go.
<jpds> Sweet5hark: Blasphemy.
<Sweet5hark> jpds: how so? rust looks like a cleanly designed language with a well-defined target problem space. Go looks like yet-another-half-assed attempt to fix C++ in much the same way as SVN was "fixing" CVS ...
 * Sweet5hark wonders if its Friday yet ...
<Laney> happy weekend!
<seb128> Laney, thanks, to you too!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-11
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> oh, Laney back to say hey on his normal start-work-time ;-)
<seb128> hoy Laney
<Laney> been AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGES
<seb128> had a good hackfest/trip back/w.e?
<Laney> got a big gnome-software todo list now :-o
<Laney> weekend was good!
<Laney> we got an allotment
<Laney> going to start some growing
<Laney> how are you?
<Laney> thought you were off this week
<Laney> or away or something
<seb128> I'm mostly good thanks
<Laney> oh WAIT the trip back was the WORST
<seb128> though slightly hurt my back muscle yesterday which is annoying
<Laney> somehow the train company didn't have a record of the reservations
<seb128> just by getting out of the couch ...
<seb128> urg
<Laney> so everybody was angry about not having a seat and the train was P A C K E D
<Laney> i managed to get one sitting on a two person seat with a mum and her child
<Laney> he fed me a biscuit though which was nice ^_^
<Laney> sorry about your back :(
<seb128> go train company!
<seb128> otherwise yeah I'm travelling, but it's tomorrow
<seb128> that sprint is wed-fri
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> in USA?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> Salt Lake City
<seb128> long trip for 3 days :-/
<Laney> yeah :(
<Laney> just looked up where that is
<Laney> pretty west
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> it's almost California distance
<seb128> 11h15 flight
<Laney> it better be useful then...
<seb128> indeed, let's see, it's about defining what the teams should work on next cycle(s)
<alexarnaud> hello all !
 * Laney stabs
<Laney> (not you alexarnaud)
<pitti> hey seb128, hey Laney, good morning!
 * pitti waves to alexarnaud
<seb128> hey pitti! wie gehts? had a good w.E?
<Laney> hi there pitti!
<pitti> seb128: en effet! c'était calme, on a nettoyé l'appartement, revu des amis, et hier on a allé au jardin botanique
<pitti> seb128: et toi ?
<seb128> c'était calme aussi, on a fait un peu de rangement et une promenade en vélo hier, sinon on s'est reposés
<Laney> vélo!
<pitti> oui, c'est bon ! ☺
<veebers> Hi all o/ Would anyone know re: gtk using a glade ui if it's possible to rename the root object in the UI tree to something other than Root? (as seen when introspecting an application with autopilot)
<seb128> veebers, hey, no idea, but maybe larsu or desrt know
<pitti> 'Root' is not in gtk+3.0 (in that context), so not sure where that  comes from
<veebers> seb128: sweet thanks, I'll see if they react to their names being highlighted :-)
<larsu> yeah I think that comes from autopilot itself, no?
<larsu> morning all :)
 * Laney gives in and set ts=8 sw=8 sts=8
<Laney> hey larsu
<larsu> Laney: expandtab!!!
<larsu> also, good morning :)
<Laney> that was already set
<larsu> phew!
<Laney> I had all of those =4 before
<Laney> but gnome seems to like 8
<larsu> yeah, 8's the way
<Laney> too big imho
<Laney> NO IT SHOULD BE ORANGE!
<veebers> larsu: hmm, it's been a while since I've dug into autopilot-gtk, you could be right I'll check
<pitti> Laney: you had ts=4? shame on you :)
<veebers> larsu: ah, you're 100% correct. Thanks ^_^
<larsu> veebers: you're welcome!
<Laney> pitti: hehe
<Laney> I think I :set it more often than not
<veebers> pitti: Mystery solved, I was barking up the wrong tree :-P
<Laney> "tilting at windmills"
<pitti> veebers: hah
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Morning. Not sure if you saw this.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, I've fixed MATE Menu client and delete the Compiz winrule merge proposal. Thanks for your help and ideas.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, I do have one last Compiz change is possible - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/fix-1567354/+merge/291239
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: hey, yes... I saw that
<flexiondotorg> Great.
<flexiondotorg> Turned out change the window hints worked. I had some cached .pyc files from an old install that was preventing me from seeing the fix.
<flexiondotorg> One I tested on a clean VM the window hints fixed the menu :-)
<flexiondotorg> Is willcooke going to be about today?
<seb128> no, he's on vac today
<seb128> then travelling to the U.S tomorrow for the week
<seb128> but he might be online from there
<seb128> you better email if needed
<Laney> mvo: I found the source of apt-cache and plundered it for Size and Installed-Size :)
<mvo> Laney: ok, excellent
<Laney> thanks again!
<seb128> Laney, do you have any idea why gimp doesn't show in g-s?
<seb128> I'm still unsure where to look for those issues
<seb128> appstreamcli lists it and the .desktop is the gimp main package not the data/common
<seb128> k
<seb128> (gnome-software:9600): Gs-DEBUG: app invalid as no pixbuf gimp.desktop
<seb128> the desktop has Icon=gimp and that's installed in the theme by gimp-data
<Laney> don't know right now
<seb128> it might be one thing for Prague, share debugging tips and write some wikipage or something
<Laney> could do
<Laney> try appstreamcli dump component
<Laney> see if it lists an icon
<Laney> if not then probably a bug in the generator
<seb128> Laney, could you have a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-control-center/remove-migration-script/+merge/289530 ? should be trivial, I almost had forgotten about it but it would be nice to land in xenial since it creates an error in the log on first login
<Laney> seb128: thanks, makes sense
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> why does it make an error though?
<seb128> because it's python2 and the gi bindings are not part of the default installation anymore
<seb128> so the import fails
<Laney> ah
<Laney> cunning
<seb128> Laney,  hum, I don't understand the appstream dump has gimp_gimp.png as icon, but that string is not in the source package and neither in the appdata no desktop entries :-/
<seb128> neither is "gimp_gimp"
<Laney> is it in the icon tarball?
<seb128> icon tarball?
<Laney> http://appstream.ubuntu.com/data/xenial/universe/
<seb128> you mean "gimp_gimp.png"?
<seb128> no, that icon doesn't exist
<Laney> the referenced filename
<seb128> but what I don't understand is why it has that filename
<Laney> this package has been demoted
<seb128> since the .desktop has Icon=gimp
<seb128> and the appdata has no icon
<Laney> so?
<Laney> the generator makes that filename up
<Laney> it's referring from appstream to a file in that icon tarball
<seb128> no such icon in the tarball no
<Laney> probably that is the problem
<Laney> this got demoted
<Laney> so a bug there I would guess
<seb128> needs a rebuild in universe?
<Sweet5hark> 13:29 local -- the time, my DSL went online again. And there was much rejoicing.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: you were offline I never noticed
<davmor2> :D
<Laney> shouldn't do
<Laney> lemme try a quick fix
<Laney> otherwise later, doing libapt integration, needs attention
<seb128> sorry for disturbing you, that can wait
<seb128> thanks for looking at it ;-)
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> seb128, davmor2: heh, thanks guys ;)
<desrt> </holiday>
<desrt> hello again everyone.  i'm back to the frozen tundra :D
<davmor2> desrt: you know you can stop calling you house that if you just turn the heating up a little ;)
<seb128> hey desrt, had fun there?
<Laney> hey desrt
<Laney> wow
<Laney> my suit just got delivered back!
<desrt> hello :)
<desrt> davmor2: i'm not sure the knob goes high enough to make me feel like i'm still in florida
<larsu> hi desrt :)
<desrt> hey larsu
<Laney> hello libapt, I am using you
<larsu> libapt is not responding. Not a good sign
 * Laney stares at Germany
<seb128> Laney, would have been easier to walk to Glasgow and back :p
<Laney> true >:|
 * larsu stares back at Laney and wonders why
<Laney> there's a rule that you have to be German to work on apt
<Laney> :)
<larsu> but not that you have to work on apt if you're German
 * larsu *hopes*
<desrt> that would probably mean that apt was either really really good or really really bad
<larsu> Merkel would do the releases?!
<desrt> nah.  but she would approve feature requests.
<Laney> all of them
<desrt> the releases would be done by the federal department of tarballs
<larsu> which would sound hilarious in German
<seb128> ximion, hey, did you see that appstream 0.9.3 is blocked in xenial-proposed because the autopkgtest regressed? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/amd64/a/appstream/20160407_210839@/log.gz
<pitti> I mailed Robert about that ^ already as he synced it
<ximion> seb128: yes, I know about that - the fix is trivial, will be in the next revision at Debian
<seb128> k
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell is off this week I think
<pitti> ximion: ah great, thanks
<pitti> so I guess I smell a force-badtest for that version to unblock it?
<pitti> or is it a fix in the runtime code?
<ximion> pitti: it's just the testing needing an adjustment since the XML output of libappstream is now pretty-printed by default
<pitti> ximion: ah, so only a test bug?
<ximion> pitti: jup - you can also take this patch: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-packagekit/appstream.git/commit/?id=7c782558e07c7043a78a91a585685c610b86eb00
<pitti> ximion: thanks for confirming and fixing!
<ximion> I will do a 0.9.4 bugfix release later this week, which will fix all known remaining bugs (and also this test failure at Debian)
<cyphermox> seb128: fixing the autopkgtest failure for NM now...
<seb128> cyphermox, great!
<Laney> TB poll
<Laney> some shady guys on there
<pitti> the french mafia, indeed
<dobey> hmm, now empathy is doing the same weird thing with settings accounts to offline when the window is closed :-/
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-12
<hikiko> hello
<tjaalton> Laney: ownclound-client has renamed it's libraries, debian has not. can we sync it again or not?
<Laney> tjaalton: no, but you can upload it with B+R on the v5 name if you handle the transition
<Laney> morning
<tjaalton> Laney: ok, looks like there are no rdeps
<andyrock> morning all
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> Next stop Dallas.  l8r
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99223#c3 <- people want 5.1 backports. Any reason for not having them in libreoffice-5-1 or fresh ppas?
<ubot5`> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 99223 in Writer "crash when editing complex document useful with 5.05" [Normal,Needinfo]
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, huh?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, of course they are there for trusty and wily, and we talked about precise
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: ah, urgh yeah. Sorry, read it too fast, thought he was on Trusty ....
<ricotz> the bug claims he is on Precise
<ricotz> (I might give it another shot, but this isn't pretty)
<mhall119> Laney: ping
<ksamak> hey all.
<ksamak> Trevinho: i just wanted to enquire as to that potential 0.9.12.3 release for compiz? i tough this would only take a week at best
<ksamak> we're waiting on that to forward re-integration in debian
<Laney> mhall119: sorry, really busy trying to crowbar gnome-software in before xenial
<Laney> IT IS MY HONOUR TO CHAIR THE DESKTOP TEAM MEETING
 * qengho bows
<Laney> #startmeeting Desktop Team 2016-04-12
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 12 15:31:13 2016 UTC.  The chair is Laney. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic:
<Laney> I stole this from slangesek:
<Laney> laney@nightingale> echo $(shuf -e desrt andyrock happyaron SweetShark qengho hikiko FJKong Laney TheMuso Trevinho robert_ancell seb128 tkamppeter willcooke attente)                                ~
<Laney> qengho seb128 willcooke attente tkamppeter TheMuso Laney Trevinho FJKong hikiko robert_ancell happyaron desrt SweetShark andyrock
<qengho> Ooo!
<Laney> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: qengho
<andyrock> o/
<qengho> - transitioning chromium to new build system, GN, off of GYP. - chromium snaps - zfs utilities testing.
<qengho> EOF
<Trevinho> \o
<qengho> Ow, man, all on one line.
<Laney> compression
<qengho> Indeed. Newlines cost money.
 * Laney skips the people that are away
<Laney> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi all
<attente> gnome-software hackfest last week, some patches merged upstream as well as some feature requests
<attente> trying to fix up some update-all stuff for a new release
<Laney> are you getting the branch in shape?
<Laney> we should update thursday latest
<attente> Laney: trying
<Laney> and file bugs for the remaining issues
<Laney> then SRU those later on
<attente> need to fix some bugs right now
<Laney> we're going to have to release note some stuff
<attente> maybe tonight or tomorrow for a new release
<Laney> so whatever you know of, keep it in mind
<Laney> like "why oh why are some apps randomly marked as third party?"
<Laney> if you have time could you test the new dpkg plugin please?
<attente> sure
<Laney> hughsie split it out but I doubt it actually got tested
<Laney> merci!
<attente> yeah, a bit worried because cherry picking the update-all stuff doesn't work either
<Laney> conflicts?
<attente> fixed the conflicts, but still running into a segfault
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> in the worst case we hide the button again
<attente> also some other unmentionables
<Laney> and SRU this change
<attente> ok
<Laney> I saw the notification with actions too
<Laney> should make sure that is turned off properly
<attente> right
<Laney> think there was a commit to check XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP there to take, or write
<attente> he said it should be in the gs-utils
<attente> anyways (eof)
<Laney> thx
<Laney> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Determined what needs to be done to make it support MuPDF as PDF interpreter. Should be possible to get it done by two GSoC students.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Flattening filled forms is no problem with cups-filters with all three PDF interpreters thanks to rastertopdf (with all interpreters we can generate PWG Raster)
<tkamppeter> - PWG (Printer Working Group) has released IPP Everywhere standard so that printer manufacturers can self-certify. Very important step for driverless printing.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Student selection, request of slots at Google, mentor assignment
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: TheMuso
<Laney> * Finished implementing a solution for accessibility profiles to be
<Laney> available and usable in the mate flavour.
<Laney> * Bug fixes for Braille and alsa to fix various bugs that have been
<Laney> reported.
<Laney> * Spent time tracking down what I thought was a race condition in mate with
<Laney> accessibility. Sometimes Orca wouldn't read the desktop. Turns out I had to
<Laney> wait a bit, and all worked. Why its not responsive on first start I don't
<Laney> know, but it does work.
<Laney> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> gnome-software sprint too
<Laney> hopefully most stuff is going upstream
<Laney> did some code for it like adding the usage of libapt
<Laney> the rest of the week I will be working on this too, probably not much else before release
<Laney> although I will try to sponsor some stuff
<Laney> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Fixed indicator-session race that caused "Restart..." menu item to be shown in unity
<Trevinho> · Fixed a regression in BAMF matching for desktop-less apps
<Trevinho> · Investigating the no-menus on fresh-boot issue (really can't reproduce, looks like a race in gtk parsing of the menu-model, since Hud works)
<Trevinho> · Improved andyrock bamf and Hud branches to reduce memory usage, removing X properties dependencies and sharing the action menus.
<Trevinho> · Hud tuning
<Trevinho> EOF
<Laney> thx
<Laney> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: FJKong
<Laney> 1 libpng research to get time of frame, may need aron to help to update
<Laney> package
<Laney> 2 skin unpack for sogou skin testing
<Laney> 3  review bug report from community
<Laney> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: hikiko
 * Laney coughs
<Laney> very well
<Laney> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> a minute..
 * Laney is excited
<happyaron> 1. updated: radcli, ocserv
<happyaron> 2. review translations submitted from NUDT's team (6000+ strings)
<happyaron> 3. libxml2 python3 build system issue follow up
<happyaron> 4. ubuntukylin packages review&sponsoring
<happyaron> EOF
<Laney> that is exciting!
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: desrt
 * happyaron looks at that excited Laney 
<desrt> o hai
<desrt> working on untangling a big mess right now.. we never considered what would happen with dbus-activatable apps if we had an app with '-' in the bus name
<desrt> turns out we have a bunch of those and it's a mess...
<Laney> isn't that not allowed?
<desrt> i was going to force everyone to rename their apps because seb was away and i hope he wouldn't notice, but then i remembered that he's coming back soon
<desrt> so instead, we're just going to say that '-' is good from now on
<desrt> well, the problem stems from the fact that we need to convert the desktop file name into a dbus object path and object paths cannot have '-'
<desrt> gapplication has an old trick to use '_' instead, so we're just copying that around to a few more places
<desrt> the funny thing is that a bunch of apps list DBusActivatable=true, install service files, the whole nine yards, but have a '-' in the name, so have been silently falling back to fork()/exec() the whole time
<Laney> haha
<desrt> the best case is gnome-font-viewer which installs a service file that has an Exec=gnome-font-viewer --gapplication-service
<Sweet5hark> desrt: so we are testing the fallback verrry well>
<mhall119> Laney: when you're done crowbar-ing gnome-sofware into xenial, could you help muon do the same?
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1562406
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<desrt> but gnome-font-viewer doesn't actually accept --gapplication-service as a valid commandline option
<desrt> pretty hilarious
<desrt> the only reason it worked at all is because it has '-' in the name and has been using the fallback path
<desrt> anyway... i'll have this all sorted out by end of day, hopefully :)
<Laney> mhall119: I'm not likely to be done ever EVER ever EVER - try pitt_i?
<desrt> otherwise, florida was awesome
<desrt> eof.
<Laney> did you go to disneyworld?
<desrt> no
<desrt> but i went to nasa
<desrt> and we saw the CRS-8 falcon9/dragon launch
<desrt> first successful touchdown on the drone ship.  very exciting.
<desrt> it was _loud_
<Laney> hell yeah
<Laney> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - bumped xenial to 5.1.2 along with upstream
<Sweet5hark> - code review (upstream)
<Sweet5hark> - triaged and fixed bug 1566050 upstream (do we want to bump LibreOffice for this in Xenial still? AFAICS its "only" a crash on exit ...)
<Sweet5hark> - was in Munich for TDF/LibreOffice, opportunity to meet the state secretary of the federal german ministry for economics
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<ubot5`> bug 1566050 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Crash on exit: ScCsvGrid leaks past vcl lifetime" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566050
<Laney> you schmoozer
<Sweet5hark> aye
<Laney> danke
<Laney> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> worked on the hud keybinding change
<andyrock> and some reviews
<andyrock> <\andy>
<Laney> you html bad
<Laney> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team 2016-04-12 Meeting | Current topic: aob
<Laney> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 12 15:57:10 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-04-12-15.31.moin.txt
<Laney> larsu: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/apr/12/berlin-airport-spokesman-daniel-abbou-sacked-criticising-project I lol'd
<larsu> Laney: me too :)
<larsu> that's what you get for speaking the truth!
<Laney> "I need someone who is going to cut the crap"
<Laney> NO NOT THAT MUCH
<larsu> haha
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<Sweet5hark> larsu: its not even only germans anymore -- around 3:45 some turks are bashing the berlin airport as well as any native would ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFSZ95nKzko
<hikiko> Laney, sorry I was out for the car and I emailed will instead of you
<hikiko> I'm going to send you my bullets right away :)
<hikiko> mistake :)
<Trevinho> hikiko: I guess you can just paste them here
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> is the car fixed?
<hikiko> no :/ the damage is much worse than I thought
<hikiko> they fixed the glass
<hikiko> but I have to leave it for repair on monday
<hikiko> for the door
<hikiko> and I had to go to the police station etc a couple of times
<hikiko> anyway:
<hikiko> * Ezoom: i fixed most of the code for the damaging but a few parts that are rendered by nux are still problematic: although now they appear at the right size they have delays at rendering and I debug this part.
<hikiko> EOF
<hikiko> that's my bullet, sorry it's short I had a sick leave and then swapped 2 days for the car...
<Trevinho> thanks
<jcastro> Trevinho: heya, do you know if there's anything we can do to help here? https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/465#issuecomment-183527458
<jcastro> all my electron apps send dialogs instead of notifications
 * Trevinho was just playing with electron right now... good moment :-D
<Trevinho> jcastro: checking...
<jcastro> yeah I saw you comment on a bug so I was like, maybe he can help
 * larsu giggles
<larsu> we should just drop those pesky dialogs...
<Trevinho> jcastro: I'm not sure... but I read somehwere that electron was using zenity in linux, could be that the case?
<jcastro> yeah, I believe so
<jcastro> is there a way to just shove all of them to notify-osd?
<Trevinho> jcastro: so, they do show properly here.. Thus I think there's some binary calls involved
<jcastro> ok let me try to remove zenity
<jcastro> Trevinho: we're talking xenial right?
<Trevinho> jcastro: no, I was testing this in trusty... And they work here. but looking at the bug, It looks like they check for a file in /usr/lib/... it's a weird way to do things
<Trevinho> https://github.com/electron/brightray/pull/197/files
<Trevinho> So I guess a workjaround could be creating a fake file like that
<jcastro> sudo touch /usr/lib/libunity-electron_notification_fix
<jcastro> is what one guy did
<Trevinho> jcastro: eh, and does it work?
<jcastro> I didn't try it, I wanted to ask you first, heh
<Trevinho> jcastro: I guess it will, looking at their code
<jcastro> Trevinho: works, you just need to restart the app
<Trevinho> jcastro: ok... So yeah, my guess was right... But they really need to fix this. using XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP might be ok. Although the pull request should be fixed to consider that var a list and not a string
<jcastro> do you have time to leave them advice?
<jcastro> there's a bunch of electron apps now and it'd be swell if they worked right
<Trevinho> jcastro: yeah, I've just commented the issue and pull req
<jcastro> <3 thanks
<jcastro> man, the amount of electron apps is more than you'd think: https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome-electron
<seb128> tedg, hey, I think indicator-datetime used to include the "current" tz in the locations no? e.g the one we get through geolocation ... do you know if that's right or if I remember wrongly? and if it used to work do you know if it's known not work anymore?
<tedg> seb128: I believe that it still does, but it isn't enabled by default.
<seb128> oh? why not?
<seb128> by "enable" you mean it doesn't switch for you?
<tedg> No, it never switched for you, it just doesn't show up.
<tedg> Looking for the setting now...
<seb128> k
<seb128> why do we have a settings for that?
<tedg> I think it was to make the "I don't want big brother watching me" people happy, but I don't remember honestly.
<sarnold> or "geoip doesn't know where I am and gets it wrong"?
<tedg> seb128: I can't seem to find timezone settings in the current settings panel?
<seb128> tedg, the map is in the datetime panel
<seb128> what settings are you talking about?
<tedg> Must be the gnome one.
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate#PC
<tedg> Ah, yeah, I seem to have both installed. Probably upgrade.
<tedg> So yes, the setting is "Time in auto-detected location"
<seb128> "Time in auto-detected location”
<seb128> it's there and on
<seb128> still doesn't work
<seb128> I noticed last time I was in London
<tedg> Hmm, it should...
<seb128> and today in Salt Late City
<seb128> right, doesn't work for dpm either it seems
<seb128> so not only my laptop
<tedg> Do you have ubuntu-geoip installed?
 * tedg thought it was very late for seb128 :-)
<seb128> geoclue-ubuntu-geoip?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> hehe
<tedg> Yeah
<seb128> yes, installed
<seb128> can I d-feet poke it to see if it works?
<tedg> Thought there was a gui tool... must have gone with the new geoclue.
<tedg> Calling GetPosition seems to return 0 for me :-(
<tedg> I need to run, but not sure if charles is still around and knows anything about it.
<charles> reading scrollback now
<seb128> tedg, thanks, seems like there is indeed a bug there
<charles> to clear up a little crosstalk, the design spec always had this disabled by default, the change is that the code used to start it up by default and then not use it; now the code doesn't even fire up a geoclue proxy unless the user changes the setting to 'true'
<charles> but seb128 if you've got that setting turned on and it's still not working, sounds like a bug to me
<seb128> charles, I've the setting to true and it seems to not work
<charles> seb128, please file a ticket set to confirmed & assigned to me, I'll take a look
<seb128> thanks
<charles> seb128, thanks for the report
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> could be a bug in the geoclue stack, I think that's what tedg meant by GetPosition returns 0
<charles> yeah, wouldn't surprise me. i-d has unit tests for geoclue but not integration tests
<seb128> charles, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1569593
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1569593 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Doesn't include auto-detected timezone even if settings is enabled" [Low,Confirmed]
<charles> sounds good
<seb128> charles, thanks!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heya
<seb128> Sweet5hark, good "evening"?
<seb128> how are you?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: soo, I got on a crash fixing spree with some 3-4 fixes still. final freeze is looming and the next libreoffice 5.1 release is still off. I wonder what to do about it ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, just do an upload with those few patches?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: still rushing it before final or preparing it as a 0-dayish SRU for whenever there is an opportunity ...
<seb128> what are the fixes?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: bug 1560328, bug 1566050, bug 1569500, bug 1569589
<ubot5`> bug 1560328 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "BlendFrameCache isnt cleared before de-initing vital VCL parts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560328
<ubot5`> bug 1566050 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Crash on exit: ScCsvGrid leaks past vcl lifetime" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566050
<ubot5`> bug 1569500 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin:11:SdrObjList::GetObjCount:SdrEditView::ImpCheckToTopBtmPossible:SdrEditView::CheckPossibilities:E3dView::CheckPossibilities:sd::View::CheckPossibilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569500
<ubot5`> bug 1569589 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin:11:ImpBitmap::~ImpBitmap:Bitmap::ImplReleaseRef:Bitmap::~Bitmap:BitmapEx::~BitmapEx:std::default_delete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569589
<seb128> crashers, it feels like it should be in the release
<Sweet5hark> seb128: all fixing crashers -- however most of those are not easily reproducible, so the fixes are shots into the dark.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah
<seb128> though seeing how we are still behind just landing new n-m on friday, doing snappy changes, still having gnome-software hackfest work to land
<seb128> as usual LTS .1 is going to be the really stable one
<seb128> not a reason to not fix what we can for the release though
<Sweet5hark> seb128: as for working in the "evening" -- I took vacation tomorrow (assuming will will sign it off when he sees it). So I wanted to get it done before.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: so -- will backport the fixes and kick off a ppa build tomorrow for a start.
<Sweet5hark> also some time for upstream to review the changes and catch if I messed up somewhere, though the fixes are mostly quite trivial one/two-liners ... then again lifecycle management fixes have a habit of biting back ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, enjoy the day off! don't worry if it's not signed up yet, it's fine/can be sorted out when you are back
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-13
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> meow
 * pitti throws a ball of wool to Laney
<pitti> good morning, how are you?
<Laney> oh pitti, you know just what I like!
<Laney> not bad
<Laney> enjoying reimplementing half of packagekit inside gnome-software :P
<Laney> but it is sunny today for once!
<Laney> pitti: how are you?
<pitti> Laney: really well too, thanks! enjoying the spring
<Laney> the trees that I planted back in January are now clearly alive
<Laney> one of them has some flowers even
<pitti> oh, nice
<pitti> we did a big round of gardening two weeks ago too, and everything is in full bloom now, really nice
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> not quite there yet here
 * Laney is excited to get to the new allotment for the first time at the weekend
<xnox>  /o\
 * Laney nods xnox
<Laney> what up G
<xnox> Laney, you gardening - it must be all that free time after leaving dmb =)
<Laney> oh man
<Laney> that feels good!
<Laney> ...and reminds me to go vote for the TB
<pitti> ... for the French mafia?
<pitti> suspiciously, neither didrocks nor seb128 are here
<Laney> hitting the campaign trail hard
 * Laney just saw Didier's battle bus drive past
<pitti> haha, I already see them plastering the internet with virtual cardboard
<Laney> xnox: I saw George Galloway's battle bus when I was in London last week :D
<Laney> didn't know he was even running
<Laney> but there he was standing on the top and yelling into the street
<jcastro> Trevinho: thanks for those PRs, you've made my desktop a better place.
<ksamak> Trevinho: i just wanted to enquire as to that potential 0.9.12.3 release for compiz? i tough this would only take a week at best
<ksamak> cause we're looking forward to re-integration in debian! ;-)
<ksamak> hikiko: hey.
<ksamak> remember i told you about a potential bug with compiz ezoom plugin>?
<ksamak> i'm reproducing that on a base ubuntu mate 15.10 with stock compiz 0.9.12.2
<ksamak> when using focus tracking (follow_focus), one can put the mouse at a 1st place, switch windows. at that point, mouse warps to center of newly switched window, so 2nd place. But as soon as the mouse moves again through user input, 1st place is restored, and zoom area moves to 1st place again...
<Trevinho> jcastro: eheh, no problem.
<Trevinho> ksamak: I wanted to do that once Xenial was done. Do you need that before?
<hikiko> ksamak, does this happen on mate only?
<ksamak> Trevinho: well, this change would be nice for stretch, so we don't have to wait two more years for it to be in debian stable.
<ksamak> so we'd like to forward the process as soon as possible
<hikiko> I try to reproduce it on unity and I can't
<ksamak> hikiko: i guess you're using ezoom as well in unity.
<ksamak> hikiko: could it be an X setting somehow different?
<ksamak> or linked to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/792598 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 792598 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "XWarpPointer sends wrong raw mouse input event - jumping mouse when XInput2 in use" [High,Fix released]
<ksamak> Trevinho: we'd also like to push in mate-accessibility, a package to configure settings for impaired people. a bit like accessiblity profiles for gsettings, but wider.
<ksamak> so that requires compiz to be in as well.
<ksamak> hikiko: i'm gonna try that on unity
<hikiko> ksamak, no worries I'll install mate too
<hikiko> just later
 * willcooke goes to look for bacon 
<ksamak> hikiko: i think i've got a driver problem, about syncing the mouse guest in a VM, and the host... thx virtualbox
<ksamak> i'll try a real one
<Trevinho> ksamak: I see the follow mouse issuet... It could be ezoom related. Yes. Probably it keeps the pointerX/Y pos somewhere without being notified of her warp change
<ksamak> i'll test that, maybe i just fucked up with some driver in a VM
<hikiko> if Trevinho has the same problem then it's me that can't reproduce
<hikiko> I'm going to test later ksamak because now my ezoom is broken
<hikiko> I'm adding a feature
<hikiko> (that won't affect your code no worries)
<ksamak> hikiko: no problem lol
<ksamak> hikiko: have fun with features
<Trevinho> ksamak: mh, I can't reproduce that issue anymore though :o
<Trevinho> ksamak: did you also enable something like focus follows mouse in general options?
<ksamak> Trevinho: i've tested on a non-VM computer. i can't reproduce either. so i did a python program to mouse the mouse without touching my host mouse.
<ksamak> and... turns out it's my host -> VM input which screwed the test
<ksamak> sorry guys...
<ksamak> hikiko:
<hikiko> no worries ksamak :)
<hikiko> maybe the vm is confused by the real mouse position
<hikiko> the mouse integration is not so good
<ksamak> hikiko: i think the host forces the position in absolute, so whatever the warped pos, it always follows the host's pos.
<hikiko> could be
<Trevinho> ok, late HUD change about to be published...
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are things going?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok... the rush for the final HUD change is done, you?
<seb128> I'm good, in SLC for some days, managed to sleep until 7h45 ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, got fever?
<seb128> fever?
<seb128> SLC=Salt Lake City
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I was unsure whether it was that or Sick Leave Certificate :-D
<Trevinho> seb128: but yeah I knew there was a meeting there...
<seb128> lol, no, feeling well ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: ok nice... Then I guess you'll have to share something with us at the sprint
<seb128> hope so, let's see
<Trevinho> hi willcooke
<willcooke> hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> willcooke: FYI the hud stuff is landing... :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, \o/ thanks
<Trevinho> andyrock did a great job
<pitti> hey seb128! oh, what kind of sprint are you on now?
<xclaesse> seb128, Nautilus on 16.04, when you're on a remote location (sftp://) and press delete it won't do anything
<xclaesse> seb128, you have to press shift-delete
<xclaesse> because it can't move to trash when on remote location
<xclaesse> but there is not indication at all...
<xclaesse> afaik, it was working on previous ubuntu releases
<seb128> pitti, UES planning
<pitti> seb128: oh argh
<seb128> xclaesse, I would need to look at that, could be gvfs/glib
<seb128> I remember seeing commits about that but I'm not unsure it was not in the new nautilus
<seb128> which we didn't take
<xclaesse> seb128, sounds more like a UI stuff, the old ctr-delete crap from upstream, no?
<seb128> could be
<seb128> xclaesse, I think it's https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/?id=1a4e823966e31f72eedfec536cb150c629e126a7
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=753934
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 753934 in daemon "Files are not marked as untrashable" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<xclaesse> seb128, yep, if file can't be trashed, delete key should popup a dialog saying it's going to permanently delete it
<xclaesse> I'm pretty sure it was doing that in 15.10
<seb128> 15.10 wasn't flagging sftp files as undeletable though
<seb128> or that's what that commit suggest no?
<seb128> but yeah, it's a bug
<xclaesse> seb128, tested on 15.10, it says: "Impossible de mettre « monbeaufichiertest » à la corbeille. Voulez-vous le supprimer immédiatement ?"
<seb128> xclaesse, k, then we probably need to adapt nautilus to the gvfs change
<seb128> or reverse the gvfs commit
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=89a11adc55d8bcf9ba01243c7f5f177398e5f582
<seb128> something like that?
<seb128> well the code change but in spirit
<seb128> no gaction in our version
<seb128> Trevinho, unsure if that was an issue before, I think I notice because I changed my bg to a white one ... when you maximize a win on xenial there is some gap between the launcher and the window
<seb128> it's quite visible white a white bg because it makes a visible gap next the to the decoration/toolbar
<seb128> Trevinho, http://imgur.com/3Zr6BEh
<Trevinho> seb128: yeha, it's by design...
<Trevinho> seb128: it should be 1px
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it just looks weird in the top because it's only visible next to the toolbar
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> not so of an issue with the default background/most images
<TheMuso> Ok what the actual hell? Alt plus semicolon for window actions menu?
<seb128> TheMuso, that's a changelog error, it's on super-alt
<TheMuso> Ok, but why the change?
<TheMuso> I get that the hud keystroke has been changed, but to change a common convention shared between so many desktop environemnts/OSs?
<seb128> TheMuso, I think their rational is that windows actions are on super
<TheMuso> Ok makes sense. I personally consider any window resize/movement actions to be suitable to use with super, but menus are accessed with the alt key, so its only logical that the actions menu is the same IMO.
<TheMuso> Anyways, I'll just change it for myself.
<seb128> yeah, could make sense as, can you comment on the bug to say that?
<seb128> well it's blocked by the release team atm
<TheMuso> Sure.
<seb128> thanks
<Mitsos101> How can I use umake in a shell script (without waiting for user input)?
<sarnold> what's it prompting for? maybe you can pre-feed it, echo "hello" | umake  or whtaaever
<Mitsos101> It's the license agreement for VSCode, I'm trying to install it automatically for Docker
<Laney> desrt: if you're planning a glib 2.48.1, would be good to have soon ;-)
<Laney> so I can slide it in before xenial becomes 16.04
<jdstrand> seb128, qengho: fyi, bug #1570111
<ubot5`> bug 1570111 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "many seccomp denials for set_robust_list in xenial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570111
<seb128> Laney, hey
<seb128> Laney, do you plan to update gvfs to the stable version?
<seb128> oh, we also didn't update glib-networking
<seb128> unsure if that should follows glib or if it's fine to have them off by one serie
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks
<seb128> qengho, can you have a look to that?
<Laney> seb128: if I get time
<Laney> and it's fine yes, but you could sync it
<Laney> there weren't many changes
<seb128> k, I didn't look at it
<seb128> maybe if I can manage to get some more hack time in between meetings
<seb128> otherwise on monday once I'm back to a proper computer
<qengho> jdstrand: ah, thanks. Consider it fixed.
<furkan> am i still the only one here with ubuntu 16.04 who's missing shadows on windows of gtk applications?
<furkan> it was working fine until an update broke it (no idea which one)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-14
<didrocks> happy birthday pitti! :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> didrocks: ooh, merci ! *accolade*
<pitti> didrocks: vous êtes retour de vos vacances ?
<didrocks> pitti: oui, on est rentré hier soir :)
<ksamak> hoy all
<Laney> moin
<pitti> hey Laney
<pitti> Jane TV!
<Laney> oh yeah I forgot
 * Laney tunes in
<darkxst> hey Laney, pitti
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<Laney> hi darkxst
<Laney> long time
<darkxst> pitti, I'm good, weather is much better here now, and possibly off to the snow for winter ;)
<pitti> darkxst: hah, good; I'm just enjoying spring here :)
<darkxst> Laney,  I was away for a couple for a couple weeks, but otherwise been pretty busy
<darkxst> I'm trying to get to GUADEC now
<Laney> yeah better start walking, it's a long way
<darkxst> Laney, ha, how I am meant to walk on the oceans ?
<darkxst> but really I meant preparing a speech for GUADEC
<Laney> nice
<Laney> was thinking about trying to get there too
<Laney> pitti!
<pitti> Laney: eek -- what did I break now?
<Laney> pitti: happy birthday!
<pitti> ooh, thanks! :-)
 * pitti chalks up the 36th mark
<pitti> crazy, I was 24 when I started all this
<darkxst> oh happy birthday pitti !
<Laney> madness
<pitti> darkxst: cheers!
<Laney> here's to 12 more ;-)
<Laney> or maybe you'll be running a beach bar in the maldives by then
<darkxst> serving systemd cocktails ? :p
<pitti> at your .service
<darkxst> perfect! I'll come visit your bar!
<davmor2> Laney: could you try something for me very quickly on xenial please, Open system settings and open sound, then open the dash type in backup, Click on deja dupe does control centre crash?
<Laney> davmor2: nope not here
<Laney> if you have a crash file you can report it
<davmor2> Laney: yeap running through the bug report now I'll ping you the number after
<davmor2> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1570266
<ubot5`> Error: launchpad bug 1570266 not found
<andyrock> morning all
 * Laney screams
<Laney> I git added some changes, then reset --hard without committing :(
<pitti> Laney: argh! and no "git diff" in scrollback, I take it?
<pitti> or backgrounded vim or so
<Laney> just a buildlog
<Laney> it's not that bad - did it once, can do again :P
 * Laney snuggles git pull --rebase 4eva
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> hi willcooke
<Laney> how's USA?
<willcooke> hi Laney.  S'OK :) Salt Lake is a nice place
<pitti> willcooke: have you been evangelized yet? :-)
<pitti> willcooke: I've been there in '99, and it was quite funny to discuss religion with the young people around the temple
<willcooke> pitti, I'm enjoying some new wives
<pitti> oh, that was fast
<willcooke> relocating to the lobby to find coffee
<willcooke> brb
<tseliot> happy birthday pitti!
<pitti> tseliot: thank you!
<dkessel> hey, i would like to check the current state of snappy desktop, is anything available as a runnable image?
<ogra_> dkessel, there is only "snappy on desktop" not snappy desktop images
<dkessel> ok, so no snappy core (or what it is called) + desktop as a snap?
<ogra_> not for 16.04, no
<dkessel> ok ty
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> pitti, happy birthday!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> hey seb128, merci !
 * pitti hugs you back
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> willcooke beet you online by hours!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> slackerrrr
<willcooke> Curse these people who don't get jet lag
<seb128> that's why he's the boss
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> lol
<Laney> good but I forgot to bake bread
<Laney> so had to speedbake at lunch
<seb128> how does that work?
<Laney> it was already made, just had to do the actual cooking bit
<seb128> ah ok
 * seb128 sees a gnome-software update in the queue
<Laney> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/man-accidentally-deletes-his-entire-company-with-one-line-of-bad-code-a6984256.html
 * Laney is going to do something other than g-s now
<Laney> that canadian guy is doing the rest
<seb128> wonder if that's a true story
<seb128> Laney, is there any documentation on how to touch that package now?
<Laney> what package?
<seb128> g-s
<seb128>    * All Ubuntu patches are in the orig.tar.xz, so have been dropped from the
<seb128>      packaging.
<Laney> README.source
<seb128> I guess it's built from git?
<Laney> nothing stops anybody from putting debian patches back in
<seb128> rather than using upstream snapshot and stacking patches
<Laney> but it is easier for us to just make a new tarball
<Laney> if we're working in git anyway
<seb128> yeah, but the tarball is not made from master then?
<Laney> nein
<Laney> see README.source
<seb128> yeah, I'm reading that
<seb128> so you have a branch
<seb128> robert has one
<seb128> and attente has one
<seb128> and the one used depends from whoever from you guys do the upload :p
<Laney> each feature has a branch
<Laney> and there is this merged one
<seb128> I guess it's the most efficient for those who are involved enough to have an overview of all those and how they work and get merged
<seb128> oh well, makes it more difficult for the ones of us who are not that involved but I guess it's a tradeoff worth it
 * seb128 feels excluded though :p
<Laney> why does it?
<Laney> you can get the code and edit the source
<seb128> from your merged branch?
<Laney> sure
<seb128> or should changes go to one of the feature branches?
<Laney> you don't need to care about the separate ones
<Laney> otherwise I would have documented those
<seb128> but then those get out of sync
<Laney> they are to help it get merged eventually
<seb128> right, so it's important they don't miss bits
<seb128> I feel like it would be easier to have the snapshot made from trunk and patches corresponding to the branches
<Laney> I don't see why you would care about that
<Laney> if they miss things it's a problem for those doing the upstreaming
<seb128> with the patches between generated with a diff between trunk and feature-branch
<seb128> well that's my point
<Laney> whatever
<seb128> if I fix something I want to upstream it to the right place
<Laney> seb
<seb128> but with the current blob it's difficult to know what's the right branch to submit to
<Laney> if that happens
<Laney> then I'm extremely happy to help you out
<seb128> I guess
<Laney> until then it is theoretical
<seb128> that just doesn't scale out
<seb128> but oh well, you are right
<seb128> no point to discuss that for hours
<seb128> thanks for the discussion, let's see over time how it works for us/other changing the package
<Laney> some of the upstreaming that already happened was off this branch by the way ;-)
<seb128> I guess I'm just not used to the git way and juggling with branches
<seb128> no idea how to switch between those and do the merging dances
<seb128> but nothing stops me to do it doko way worth case
<seb128> e.g get the source, change upload
<seb128> and let people who understand the vcs to sort out/merge back what was uploaded
<Laney> yes, you can do that or push to the wip/iainl/ubuntu-xenial branch
<Laney> and then someone else can git cherry-pick it to the right topic one
<seb128> but that branch is owned by you?
<seb128> can anyone push there?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> oh, ok
<Laney> others have already been doing that
<seb128> I though to would be like lp:~id/name
<seb128> do we need to code an username in the branch?
<Laney> no I thought you did
<Laney> but apparently not
<seb128> or could we name it like "ubuntu-desktop"
<seb128> no
<seb128> I had no idea I could push to branches from others
<seb128> that concept is confusing to me :p
<Laney> seems to be more of a convention than anything else
<seb128> is there a way to have a branch you only can change in it?
<Laney> not on gnome.org I don't think
<seb128> k
<seb128> interesting
<Laney> on non wip branches you can't force push though
<seb128> I guess part of my confusion came from there
<Laney> so people can't destroy your changes to those
<seb128> I though that branches with an username were owned by the user
 * Laney cries at no gpg-agent
<seb128> is it still broken in xenial for you?
<seb128> it seems to work for me
<Laney> probably would work in the session
<Laney> but I have a container with dev tools inside
<Laney> it only broke recently when someone uploaded the new gpg I think, was working until I upgraded this week :p
<Laney> I guess I can fix it somehow, just need to figure it out
<seb128> xnox had been complaining about it and I though superm1/xnox had it fixed
<seb128> xnox, is there still known issues?
<xnox> huh?
<superm1> Gnupg
<xnox> Laney, your containers are not fixed.
<Laney> I can see that :P
<xnox> Laney, I only fixed things in upstart user session to do what debian now does in xsession scripts
<xnox> Laney, they still use .gnupg/* for the gnupg-agent socket.
<xnox> so change your containers to bind-mount that into container, i guess....
<xnox> but i don't think it's supported to have multiple agents accessing the same keyring
<superm1> yeah i think that's the correct way to do it too
<superm1> or at least bind mount the socket
<Laney> my whole home directory is bind mounted in there, that's the problem
<superm1> well so what happens when you try to start gpg agent in the container with the binded socket?
<superm1> does it spit out some informative errors at least?
<Laney> it thinks it is started
<Laney> and then when something tries to use it it can't
<Laney> so I get the fallback
<Laney> brb
<superm1> so i guess the pinentry part fails somehow
<Laney> I once knew how to interact with it manually
<seb128> Laney, attente, where are the g-s "picks" coming from?
<seb128> did we say we wanted to see if the list works for us or needs tweaking?
<attente> seb128: i think it gets filtered from the apps that are listed with a category of "popular" but maybe Laney or ximion can confirm
<ximion> attente is right
<ximion> it's a hack, and I hope we can get some proper way of doing this into AppStream in later versions, but for now we have this fake-category approach
<seb128> how are apps tagged as "popular"?
<seb128> is that in the appdata?
<seb128> mterry, hey, sorry that nobody has picked up your geonames translations for review, everybody is just overloaded for release atm, feel free to get somebody from touch to hack it
<seb128> maybe desrt or larsu have cycles for that
<seb128> otherwise I can have a look after next week
<seb128> desrt, larsu, just in case you have cycles for a review, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/geonames/translations/+merge/288443
<mterry> seb128, I poked my teammates today about it, will continue to do so.  I'll eventually get someone  :)
<seb128> yeah, sorry about the lack of traction
<seb128> this cycle is especially crazy for us
<seb128> we are still landing sort-of-feature-work
<seb128> like landed new n-m, gnome-software is still needing quite some work, etc
<attente> seb128: looks like /usr/share/gnome-software/modulesets.d/popular.xml i guess which ends up tagging them
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, what was the news of a potential libreoffice update with selected segfaultfixes?
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, ^ see that file
<Sweet5hark> seb128: one fix wasnt good and there is no nice-and-clean fast fix, so I dropped that one. The rest are currently testbuilding at https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-3-4/+builds?build_state=building
<seb128> attente, Laney, willcooke, the tb .desktop doesn't match ours (no "mozilla-"), we probably want to remove geary since I think it's unmaintained upstream now, unsure about the other ones ... unsure if it makes sense to list things that are installed by default?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ok
<attente> seb128: i think default installed apps are ok. gs will tag them and the user might want to know what's already available if it's a fresh system
<seb128> right, why not
<seb128> unsure what we had featured in usc
<seb128> in any case it's probably minor compared to other work we still need to do, shouldn't spend too much effort on it, but it should be easy to tweak the list if we want
<Laney> we can fix the featured list later on
<Laney> IMHO
<Laney> the big banner at the top is a bit tricky because you need to supply a huge icon and figure out the background by hand
<Laney> I think we would want the design team to help there
<Laney> but probably a good idea
<Laney> seb128: thanks for the bug assignment ;-)
<seb128> Laney, yw :p
<seb128> I saw you updated for Debian I think
<Laney> ya
<Laney> ok, done
<Laney> good to do some normal packaging again
<Laney> laters
<desrt> pah.  mterry has disappeared.
<seb128> shrug
<desrt> hi seb :)
<seb128> Laney, attente, with the new gnome-software I get a dialog that pops in loop "an update is necessary to display all the installed applications. Download now?"
<seb128> (translated by me from french so not the exact string)
<seb128> clicking yes doesn't seem to do anything
<seb128> hey desrt!
<desrt> seb128: still sprinting?
<seb128> yes
<attente> seb128: it should be downloading in the background
<desrt> give willcooke a hug for me =)
<seb128> desrt, k!
<seb128> attente, also is it new that we "os updates" I wonder what that includes
<seb128> I clicked on "install" but doesn't seem to do much?
<seb128> it spins for a bit then go back to the update list with the same item
<attente> seb128: that item includes other packages that aren't applications
<seb128> attente, http://imgur.com/MPqz4oO
 * seb128 wonders how many times he can get the item
<seb128> oh, now g-s segfaulted
<attente> seb128: did it start with three of those? or just one?
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> I was in the update tab, there was one item
<seb128> I click on it
<seb128> it displays a spinner
<seb128> then after 15 seconds back to the same list with the same item
<seb128> so I clicked again
<seb128> and you can loop on that
<seb128> every time it adds an item to the "installed" tab
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> that "display the "do you want to refresh" dialog in loop" is annoying
<seb128> attente, it does the same in a guest session under gnome-shell :-/
<seb128> clicking "yes" starts g-s
<seb128> which says that the system is uptodate
<GunnarHj> willcooke, seb128: Thought the release schedule was there for a reason. :(
<seb128> but closing the u-i and the dialog pop again
<seb128> attente, sorry to dump issues on you, I know you are busy with macaroon and other things
<seb128> ignore the duplicate "system updates" one
<seb128> the dialog seems a regression from the landing today
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, indeed, welcome to Ubuntu crazy cycles :-/
<GunnarHj> It's the name of the most visible desktop news in 16.04!!
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah :-/
<GunnarHj> seb128: So, to not just complain: The new name is better. :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> sorry for all those late changes
<GunnarHj> seb128: But I'd vote for a SRU.
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, it's a bit tricky, then the iso has a less obvious item
<GunnarHj> seb128: Well, yes... But otherwise it will appear in English in many non-English languages.
<seb128> yeah, depends on how many translations we can get done today
<GunnarHj> Right
<seb128> we can probably patch some langpacks on monday as well to add strings
<seb128> that one translated string I mean
<GunnarHj> seb128: Is it necessary to build the language packs tomorrow? (I thought the plan was Monday.)
<seb128> I read about it on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/%23ubuntu-release.html#t15:18
<seb128> but that's more a question for pitti & co
<seb128> pitti, ^ is the langpack export still due for tomorrow?
<GunnarHj> seb128, pitti: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+language-packs
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, read the log I just pointed at
<seb128> normal export are on monday
<seb128> but they were talking about doing a special one manually tomorrow for release
<GunnarHj> seb128: Aha, missed that.
<seb128> darkxst, that grilo-plugins update without ffe is uncool, especially that creates a quite visible regression by moving the apple trailer plugins to extra (not even mentioned in the changelog?!)
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1570157
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1570157 in totem (Ubuntu) "ubuntu session: missing channels & search items" [High,Incomplete]
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, is bug #1570555 a known issue?
<ubot5`> bug 1570555 in compiz (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/compiz:11:unity::dash::PlacesGroup::Draw:nux::View::ProcessDraw:nux::Layout::ProcessDraw:nux::ScrollView::DrawContent:nux::View::ProcessDraw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570555
<attente> seb128: ok, think the segfault is fixed
<seb128> attente, cool
<attente> seb128: you said you got that message dialog multiple times?
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I get it every time I start gnome-softwarte or at login
<seb128> even in a gnome-shell guest session
<seb128> it also asks in loop in g-s
<seb128> e-software:27466): Gs-WARNING **: Failed to create permission org.freedesktop.packagekit.trigger-offline-update: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.freedesktop.packagekit.trigger-offline-update is not registered
<seb128> (gnome-software:27466): Gs-WARNING **: failed to call gs_plugin_refresh on apt: apt transaction returned result exit-failed
<seb128> that maybe explains
<attente> seb128: ok, i'm a bit worried about timing even though i can't replicate that bug. maybe we should do another release just to fix the upgrade segfault
<seb128> attente, maybe it's only my box, going to restart in a bit to try
<attente> seb128: sure. but we still have time for a release, right?
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, do you still plan a compiz/unity landing before release?
<seb128> attente, yes, still have a week, though it's going to be less likely that things get in the iso with the days so probably going to turn into a 0day-SRU if it's after monday
<attente> seb128: to avoid a 0day, it has to go today, right?
<seb128> no, as said I think until monday is fine
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I could do without the problematic changes... Wondering either if I could just release Hud and bamf as they are (Laney?)
<seb128> it's just going to be increasingly more difficult to convince the release team to get things in
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, the hud keybinding thing?
<seb128> Trevinho, I was more thinking about landing https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/fix-unity-script-crash/+merge/291401 but I see now that it's already in the version which is in proposed
<seb128> Trevinho, unity segfaults here if I enable
<seb128> Trevinho, unity segfaults here if I enable/disable high contrast (settings accessibility) and open the dash
<seb128> likely a bug for SRUs than a release blocker though
<seb128> the one I mentioned just before seems to happen sometime on session unlock, Saviq mentioning getting it as well
<seb128> it's a bit more concerning
<Trevinho> seb128: I agree. Do you have a stack trace?
<seb128> Trevinho, see the url I gave before
<seb128> it's the most reported compiz issue on xenial atm
<seb128> and a new one in xenial
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, I'll check that in a bit
<seb128> thanks, let me know if you need more info, I've the local dump I can use
<andyrock> seb128: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/9a80f915d7233820648e90a2e54309e95c486249
<andyrock> can you reprouce all the time you open the dash?
<andyrock> *reproduce it
<seb128> andyrock, no
<andyrock> mmm can you give the your bt?
<seb128> well, unsure, there is one segfault I get when opening the dash after enabling high contrast
<seb128> and I got one segfault after unlocking, which is less reliable to trigger
<seb128> unsure which one is which now
<seb128> I need to try again get new bt
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> seb128: hey
<seb128> cyphermox, that ubiquity slide change to rename software center to GNOME Software is buggy and we are going to need to change it again :-/
<seb128> we broke translations by doing the change right?
<seb128> so we can as well do that again?
<cyphermox> no, it shouldn't have broken translations
<seb128> but you changed a string
<seb128> to rename it
<cyphermox> I changed the original and all the translations
<cyphermox> hand-edited
<seb128> you speak all languages? ;-)
<cyphermox> how is it buggy?
<cyphermox> I speak all languages enough to recognize the string "Ubuntu" where it appears
<seb128> we don't want to call it GNOME Software
<seb128> cyphermox, well, the word order might change for example
<cyphermox> how do you want to call it
<seb128> Ubuntu Software
<cyphermox> seb128: not for fitting in a brand
<seb128> well I guess we can sed the translations again
<cyphermox> seb128: I was told GNOME people started complaining
<cyphermox> sadly, I can't remember who told me that
<seb128> right
<seb128> but it doesn't mean we don't get to rename it
<cyphermox> anyway, whatever, you could just as easily revert my upload, it's not going to break things. I'll make the translation exports available
<seb128> cyphermox, bug #1570479
<ubot5`> bug 1570479 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "[UIFe][FFe] Change application Name etc to Ubuntu Software" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570479
<seb128> cyphermox, willcooke is proposing a branch
<seb128> we need to sed through the translations though
<cyphermox> well, not necessarily
<cyphermox> it was often already Ubuntu Software or something
<cyphermox> Ubuntu Store in others
<cyphermox> you should really only change /ubuntu/, as some other flavors apparently really do still use software-center
<cyphermox> and ubuntu-gnome uses GNOME Software
<cyphermox> (was already changed)
<cyphermox> willcooke had already done string changes, and those should already have been in the translation export I did
<seb128> right
<cyphermox> so what do you want to do?
<seb128> revert your upload
<cyphermox> do you want me to do it or do you want to do it?
<cyphermox> seb128: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cyphermox/launchpad-export.tar.gz will avoid you sedding so much
<seb128> cyphermox, if you could do it it would be great
<seb128> willcooke is looking at it but it might be easier for you to do it
<cyphermox> you know it will be reverted back to "* Store" or "* Center", right?
<cyphermox> that's the best we can do without changing translations
<willcooke> reverting back to "With access to the Ubuntu Software Store"
<willcooke> is the least bad option at this point (assuming we have translations for that string already)
<cyphermox> I agree
<willcooke> could you handle that one cyphermox?
<willcooke> the revert
<cyphermox> already on it, just checking that I didn't miss something
<willcooke> nice one, thanks cyphermox
<cyphermox> I broke it, least I can do it unbreak it
<willcooke> ha
<Saviq> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gst-3.0/+bug/1525285
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1525285 in clutter-gst-3.0 (Ubuntu) "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [High,Triaged]
<cyphermox> willcooke: sorry for the trouble
<seb128> Saviq, k
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<willcooke> cyphermox, ain't no thing, thanks for fixing it
<seb128> andyrock, sorry, was busy with other release issues, do you need/want some more bt from me?
<cyphermox> thar, uploaded.
<seb128> andyrock, sorry , machine locked on vt switch :-/
<andyrock> seb128 i'll try with the one we have
<andyrock> it's weird
<seb128> why?
<andyrock> because it's failing in a line that should not fail
<andyrock> i've a possible fix
<andyrock> i'm building it
<andyrock> but i've to go now
<andyrock> i'll check the results later on
<seb128> andyrock, ok, let me know if you need details on the line/code
<andyrock> seb128: the one on errors.ubuntu should be PlacesGroup.cpp:505
<qengho> Did gpg-agent behavior change recently?
<willcooke> qengho I think Laney was sad gpg-agent this morning.  Might be totally unrelated
<willcooke> indeed he was
<willcooke> seb said it was ok for him
<willcooke> he'll be back in a sec
<qengho> Specifically "gpg-agent" says "already running - not starting", and yet gpg itself says "gpg-agent not available"
<willcooke> pitti, olli just saw this when apt-get upgrading his Xenial box:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1447282
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1447282 in eCryptfs "Does not use encrypted swap when using GPT partitioning + encrypted home directory (ecryptfs)" [High,Fix committed]
<willcooke> qengho, seb128 says there were some fixes in a few days ago.  Worth restarting your session if you haven't done so in the last few days?
<seb128> andyrock,
<seb128> (gdb) p _background
<seb128> $1 = (nux::BaseTexture *) 0x2d12390
<seb128> (gdb) p _background->GetHeight()
<seb128> Couldn't find method nux::BaseTexture::GetHeight
<seb128> 505 is     bg_geo.height = _background->GetHeight();
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, in fact I'm able to trigger that crash on demand, so I can provide debug info/test a fix
<seb128> just enable high contrast, open dash, disable high contract, open dash
<seb128> like if you change that option and open/close dash I hit it almost every time
<andyrock> Ok
<andyrock> I ll try to fix it during the night
<seb128> you should sleep and look at it tomorrow ;-)
<seb128> TheMuso, is it known/wanted that the a11y goes away when selecting some profiles? like if you select minor motor difficulties and then high contrast it's removed but the settings still show it as enable
<doko> seb128, sorry, I didn't understand your reference in your last comment highlighting me
<seb128> TheMuso, also it seems not translated
<seb128> doko, don't worry about it, was a random comment
<seb128> I was not meant to ping you
<seb128> TheMuso, you probably want to build-depends on dh_translations and add "translations" to the dh call in rules
<seb128> that should make a .pot generated at build
<seb128> that launchpad can import
<TheMuso> seb128: Hrm ok, a pot was created at build when I looked into that.
<seb128> TheMuso, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/a11y-profile-manager suggests it's not
<seb128> the build log also has no reference to it
<TheMuso> seb128: If you are referring to the indicator, then all profiles have it enabled, but its likely that its killing itself because the previous profile settings get reset before the new profile is applied, and gnome-session doesn't pick up the changes quick enough to re-launch the indicator.
<TheMuso> seb128: Ok thanks for the pointer.
<seb128> TheMuso, yw
<seb128> TheMuso, changing profile shouldn't change the key that makes it displayed?
<TheMuso> seb128: right I have it installed locally which is why I was seeing, it, and didn't know what was doing that.
<TheMuso> Well the key is off by default, so the profiles turn it on.
<TheMuso> And I would think we would still want it off by default.
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I just wonder why switching profiles make the indicator be disabled
<TheMuso> When you change the profile, the previous profile's settings are reset. The previous profile contains the setting to display the indicator, so that gets turned off. The new profile would contain that setting also, so it gets set to true again, but GNOME session doesn't pick up on the change to relaunch the indicator, and the indicator kills itself because it monitors for that setting to be toggled
<TheMuso> to false, and when it is, it kills itself.
<TheMuso> The best solution here is to add a timeout I think.
<TheMuso> So that the indicator doesn't kill itself when we don't want it to.
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> or to move that key out of the profile
<seb128> so it doesn't get resetted on profile change
<TheMuso> Yes, but then how do we turn it on if the user enables a profile?
<seb128> well you could make your reset function smarter and ignore that
<TheMuso> It could be hard coded in the library, but it was designed in such a way that it would be de agnostic.
<TheMuso> Yeah thats what I'm thinking.
<seb128> k, well I don't know how often users would switch between profiles
<seb128> I just played with it and noticed that
<TheMuso> Nevertheless its something that odes need addressing I agree.
<TheMuso> And it is something I am aware of, but had other fies to put out so haven't been able to deal with it.
<seb128> good, I've no real opinion on the solution
<seb128> right, it's probably not a priority
<seb128> the translation issue is more important
<TheMuso> Yup
<TheMuso> indeed.
<seb128> attente, do you need debug info to understand why g-s keeps displaying that dialog? do you see the issue if you delete the dir you asked about earlier?
<attente> seb128: no, i don't see the issue. maybe i'm not clearing all the right directories
<attente> seb128: i think i'll just disable the dialog if gnome-software's window isn't already open
<seb128> that would be good because the dialog is not very user friendly at login
<attente> although i don't know if that'll fix the repeated pop up
<attente> yeah
<seb128> but still, when g-s is open it keeps repoping in loop
<seb128> so we need to fix that
<attente> seb128: i think there's a verbose mode you can try to enable to see if it's reloading the appstream plugin multiple times
<seb128> the log suggests the refresh fails
<seb128> unsure why though
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that might be a local issue
<seb128> I added the ddeb repo but didn't import the key
<seb128> oh, no, it's the chrome repo
<seb128> E: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/dists/stable/Release  No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_Release which is considered strong enough for security purposes
<seb128> attente, ok, disabling that fixed the "keep asking" issue
<attente> seb128: i knew google talk was up to no good
<seb128> hahah
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> google bastards!
<attente> ;)
<seb128> so yeah, I think it would still be good to not display that dialog if the ui is not open
<seb128> because it's a weird user experience to be greeted at login with that
<attente> yeah, agreed. thanks for finding that issue
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> we could probably handle better the case where you have a repo which has issues
<seb128> but that's a lower priority item
<seb128> when all the other important things settle down
<seb128> I'm going to open a bug about that anyway for later
<attente> sure, thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-15
<seb128> TheMuso, thanks, I acked the template and I'm going to email translators, it's in launchpad now, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/a11y-profile-manager
<seb128> TheMuso, I'm unsure errors like "The GSettings schema %s in the gsettings file is not a relocatable schema." should be translatable
<seb128> usually log errors are not
<seb128> it's technical enough that it's not useful to users
<TheMuso> seb128: Fair enough.
<seb128> TheMuso, not important but it's going to be nicer to translators
<TheMuso> seb128: I'd argue though that since the profile system was designed such that people could create their own profiles, its useful for them to know such errors when building and testing tieir profiles with the comand-line utility.
<seb128> those users can probably read english
<TheMuso> But maybe I should add functionality to help them test easier.
<TheMuso> True, and as I said, I could probably add a test argument for the command-line tool that can explain such things which can be translated.
<seb128> TheMuso, yeah, in any case translators can pick it up now and just decide on priorities to translate
<TheMuso> Yep.
<duflu> seb128: Welcome to the morning... (?)
<Trevinho> seb128: still awake? :)
<Trevinho> seb128: we should open a desktop team night club :-D
<duflu> Gawd. I should have expected you too. Hi Trevinho!
<Trevinho> duflu: naaaa... this is not the time for sleeping :-D
<Trevinho> duflu: hey, btw!
<Trevinho> duflu: how is it?
<duflu> Trevinho: It's sunny here *hint*
<Trevinho> nice :)
<duflu> Trevinho: Long time no see. How are you?
<Trevinho> duflu: that's the same I meant for you... how  is it [life] :-D,
<Trevinho> duflu: well, not too bad... Many changes, lots of things to do. But allright
<duflu> Trevinho: Hmm, same
<Trevinho> duflu: and yeah... I hope tere will be another UES sprint somewhere "soon".
<duflu> Yeah
<duflu> Hey I had a funny realisation this week -- Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 desktops side by side look identical. Other than wallpaper, things seem to have changed more slowly now
<duflu> Although Unity8 continues to make strides
<Trevinho> duflu: well, I know.,.. I would have loved to change more the look, but... It wasn't something planned , nor we had design resources for that.
<Trevinho> duflu: also the big change will be u8. then...
<Trevinho> duflu: however it's a lot more themeable now, so 3rd party themers could jump in and fix it
<duflu> Trevinho: Yeah, not like days gone by when every 6 months was a new visual theme
 * Trevinho remembers that has still to do that post and update the wiki for this
<Trevinho> seb128: (i guess i'll get a reply tomorrow) should I do a new landing for this stuff, or can I reuse the other silo?
<duflu> Trevinho: Random announcement: I did eventually fix your mplayer on Mir rendering bug. Unfortunately I don't think the SDL 1.2 changes ever hit a distro yet
<Trevinho> duflu: oh, good stuff! I hope I'll have some more time to play with that soon
<duflu> Unfortunately Unity8 has the same bug (has its own separate compositor). Still needs to be fixed separately
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'll request a full langpack export now and will build the packs tomorrow
<pitti> that's what Adam, William, and me agreed on
<hikiko> hello
<seb128> pitti, hey! ok, no worry, we are late with that change anyway so it might be a SRU/for .1
<seb128> hey hikiko
<seb128> Trevinho, what do you want to land? I guess as long as things didn't get merged back you can iterate over the same silo
<Trevinho> seb128: the unity crash fixes..
<Trevinho> I guess I need to force the missing revision in changelog though
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, you already have a fix for that good ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, unsure but I guess #ubuntu-ci-eng can advice on the right checkboxes to click
<hikiko> hey seb128 :)
<hikiko> and Trevinho
<hikiko> (with some lag)
<Laney> meow
<pitti> oh, that cat again
 * pitti gets the paper and waves with it Laneywards
 * Laney pounces
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> how's it going?
<pitti> Laney: feeling releas-y!
<Laney> \o|
<pitti> got up a bit too early, but that's ok; doing some handholding for glibc+KDE+python-setuptools+openssl madness :)
<pitti> plus, only half-day today, we'll go to Ulm in the afternoon
<pitti> for seeing the city (we've never been there despite it's only 45 train minutes away), and a great concert this evening
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulm#/media/File:Ulm_public_library_above.jpg <- this looks exciting!
<Laney> http://www.theguardian.com/weather/2016/apr/14/czech-republic-czechia-new-name
<Laney> guess we're going to Czechia nwo
<hikiko> Trevinho, do you know if unity has a mechanism to know when other plugins call damageScreen?
 * Laney spanks firefox
<Laney> learn to open text files
<larsu> Laney: probably a wrong Content-Type from the server, no?
<larsu> happy Friday!
<Laney> larsu: nein
<Laney> it's more for files that are bigger than 300kb-ish
<Laney> firefox just shits itself for like 10 minutes
<larsu> really? That's stupid, considering most web sites' size
<Laney> it only happens for text files
<Laney> anyway, should have known that by now
<Laney> happy friday!
<pitti> I sometimes open multi-MB test log.gz files; takes a few seconds indeed (during which ffox is completely unresponsive), but then it seems to settle
<Laney> Might be some extension I have is making it worse
<davmor2> Laney: why would I be getting dpkg: warning: version '/etc/lsb-release' has bad syntax: version number does not start with a digit on a full-upgrade?
<Trevinho> hikiko|ln: mh, well, unityscreen already extends CompositeScreenInterface, but you can't override damageScreen, but damnageREgion only
<hikiko> no no, I don't want to do this
<hikiko> I was just wondering
<Trevinho> hikiko: damageScreen howevr is just a damageRegion call with screen size
<Trevinho> so, you could figure it out
<hikiko> if there's some sort of mechanism to understand that damageScreen or damageRegion has been called by another plugin
<Trevinho> hikiko: easier... if damageRegion has damageMask COMPOSITE_SCREEN_DAMAGE_ALL_MASK
<hikiko> :D
<Trevinho> hikiko: if you get that called, then it has been called by a plugin (or core), but you can't know who has called it
<hikiko> mmm
<hikiko> basically my initial problem is this:
<Trevinho> hikiko: you could hack it to force to be the only plugin that gets the call, and eventually call single plugins by hand... But not reallly something straight forward
<hikiko> I want to damage nux parts when: a) there's zoom or translation (easy-done) b) when ezoom damages screen (because currently nux components aren't redrawn)
<hikiko> nux regions*
<Laney> davmor2: exactly what gives you that warning?
<Trevinho> hikiko: well, in theory there was already in place for something like that..
<Trevinho> hikiko: isn't UnityScreen::compizDamageNux doing what you want?
<hikiko> i thought so, but when I modified it I only fixed some regions
<hikiko> so I think that forces the damage
<hikiko> but not the redraw
<Trevinho> Mh, I see
<hikiko> basically: I transformed the nux damaged regions
<hikiko> and they look ok
<hikiko> but sometimes
<hikiko> they are not updated
<hikiko> which means that nux is not notified
<hikiko> to redraw when compiz redraws the windows
<davmor2> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15847692/ looks like basefiles maybe which I assume includes lsb-release
<Laney> davmor2: ooh
<davmor2> Laney: just threw me when I saw it
<Laney> I suspect it does no harm
<Laney> but it's a bug in the postinst
<Trevinho> andyrock: ouch I thought the libwnck fix for "_" was already in xenial... Whil it's not the case..
 * Trevinho oh... There's a new t460p to unbox here...
<Laney> didrocks: hey, ^^^^^ has your fingerprints on it I think ;-)
<andyrock> Trevinho: i asked seb to sponsor it
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, yeh... I guess we need to work to get that being useful in ubuntu
<Trevinho> didrocks: do you have that too?
<Trevinho> (the fp reader)
<Trevinho> andyrock: ah, ok...
<hikiko> i do :)
<hikiko> but I didn't set it up yet... :ppp
<Laney> Trevinho: "that"
<Laney> ?
<Trevinho> hikiko: you've the sliding version (the old one) or a the new one (just touch)
<Laney> think we're talking about multiple thigns here
<hikiko> probably :)
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> so to mix more... andyrock can you add a proper patch heder to your debdiff linking the bug and the upstream commit or should I?
<Laney> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15848002/ confirm/deny? :)
<Trevinho> Laney: what was the command to fix ubuntu maintainer (whe nyou get errors about ubuntu changes but maintainer with no ubuntu address)?
<Laney> drumroll
<Laney> update-maintainer
<Trevinho> ok easy.. :-D
<Trevinho> But my  memory lacks
<Laney> aren't you the maintainer of wnck?
<Trevinho> Laney: upstream
<Trevinho> Laney: but I'm doing the debdiff on andrea's behalf...
<Laney> and you're adding a downstream patch?!?!?!?!
<Trevinho> Laney: I've already added it upstream, but... that should involve me making a new libnwk release I guess
<Trevinho> so was just about repacking andyrock's patch to include dep-3 for now
<Trevinho> Laney: but if you prefer me to release liwnck, then that will be
<Laney> I usually just git format-patch those
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, right... but well, mentioning the bug and stuff...
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> anyways, I can probably do that faster than you
<Laney> want to let me handle it? :P
 * Laney will upload to debian + sync
<Trevinho> Laney: I already have the debdiff, but as you want
<Laney> you can give me the headers, will copy those
<Trevinho> Laney: /tmp/.mir/libwnck3-fix-mnemonics.patch
<Trevinho> ah,errr
<Laney> dude
<Trevinho> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15848123/
<Laney> that is a weird working directory
<Trevinho> Laney: can't you read my temp^?
<Laney> in /tmp in a hidden directory in a hidden directory named "mir"
<Laney> WEIRD
 * Trevinho always works in /tmp... And no it's not a tmpfs... it's a fucking risking place where to keep your data.
<Laney> thx
<Trevinho> Laney: I'm weird :-D. But... well it has reasons for that.. .mir was because it was a dir I made accessible long time ago to my lxc container in order to do stuff with mir... Thus the name :-D
<Trevinho> I've binding also for other human places such as ~/Dev, but my mind won't never change this thing of working in /tmp :)
<Laney> I have ~/temp for temp stuff
<Laney> I got a habit of working properly in it too
<Trevinho> that's more sane than really using /tmp indeed
<Laney> then a couple of times I did rm -rf ~/temp/* and lost work
<Trevinho> I also have that proably
<Laney> which was a good way to make myself stop using it
<Laney> now I have a policy of just rm-ing it at random intervals
<Trevinho> Laney: the problem with /tmp is that just I can't reboot safely. OR if something hangs and I've force-reset I need to go in recovery-mode, remount,rw / and save data :-)
<Trevinho> yeah, indeed
<andyrock> Trevinho: sorry i m not at home right now
<andyrock> I ve a lab to present
<andyrock> 🤔
<Trevinho> andyrock: no problem... We'll handle that
<didrocks> Laney: +1
<Laney> thanks didrocks
<Laney> how are you? :)
<Laney> been a while!
<didrocks> Laney: really busy, working almost around the clock (just back from holidays yesterdays)
<didrocks> I guess it's going to be the case until end of month at least
<didrocks> but well…
<didrocks> and you? :)
<Laney> :S
<Laney> bit stressful leadup to xenial
<tedg> I thought there was a form that needed to be filled out for requesting a new package in the archive.
<tedg> But I can't seem to find it :-/
<Laney> no such thing
<tedg> Ah, okay, I must be confusing a MIR then.
<tedg> Thanks Laney
<Laney> np!
<bregma> Laney, I'm looking for some utility that would scan package archives directly looking for a package like apt-cache does, but without the cache (ie. running on a readonly filesystem) -- do you know of anything like that?
<Laney> hi bregma
<Laney> can you give me an example of an operation you'd want to do?
<tedg> bregma: http://appstream.ubuntu.com/
<bregma> Laney, basically I want to do "apt-cache search" bypassing the on-disk apt cache because it may be out of date or non-existent
<bregma> think of looking for a .deb in an arbitrary arcive from the phone
<bregma> just, you know, for example
<Laney> ermmmmm
<Laney> aren't you going to need apt to install the thing in the end?
<bregma> Laney, yes, but in a container that will be created for the purpose
<bregma> so, installing can use apt, but searching can't
<tedg> bregma: I think for Xenail and beyond downloading the yml.gz for the appstream data would be best. You can update that outside the container. https://wiki.debian.org/AppStream
<tedg> Xenial
<Laney> That doesn't contain every package
<Laney> so depends what you want to do
<tedg> It contains the majority of desktop apps, no?
<bregma> tedg, appstream is great but doesn't necessarily cover 3rd-party archives
<tedg> bregma: Sure, but any other format will only give you packages, not "desktop apps" which is probably what you want?
<tedg> bregma: If you use the apt libraries they can work on local copies of the package repo. That's what snapcraft does for instance to use non-local repos.
<bregma> I suppose we could take the stance "install a bash shell then use Ubuntu command-line tools to install what your want"
<bregma> works for Microsoft
<bregma> maybe I'll play with the apt libraries, see if they do what I need
<Laney> bregma: How does this work?
<Laney> As a user
<Laney> like, do I define the repositories in configuration somehow?
<davmor2> cyphermox, pitti: bug 1570901 I've assigned you both pitti if there is any chance you could jump on with cyphermox that would be awesome we kinda need it right for monday, many thanks
<ubot5`> bug 1570901 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cd menu not booting to ubiquity try/install menu but always to live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570901
<Laney> bregma: does https://paste.ubuntu.com/15850131/ interest you?
<Laney> otherwise, I think you can set basically all of apt's directories via configuration
<Laney> so you can say "download to this place in my home directory" and then use apt-cache on that
<Laney> there's a tool called 'chdist' which does this
<bregma> Laney, yeh, that sort of approach was my first thought and final fallback, but I was hoping to avoid work if someone else has already done the hard bits
 * bregma avoids work, it's too hard
<attente> Laney: hey, is it at all possible to do another g-s release at this point? i've fixed a couple of bugs with the update all and the appstream cache refresh
<Laney> bregma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15850261/
<Laney> yo attente
<Laney> yes, but I'm going to leave in a very short time to get a train - maybe seb128 can help?
<bregma> Laney, I think I can work with that, thanks
<attente> Laney: sure, no worries
<seb128> Laney, attente, I can try maybe to sneak that in today but busy at the sprint
<Laney> oh hey seb128!
<seb128> need to figure out how to deal with that package as well
<Laney> bregma: beware, it's perl
<seb128> I've an idea how to work but I don't have my GNOME git configured, etc on that laptop*
<Laney> seb128: for an update attente would run make distcheck and give you a new orig.tar.xz
<seb128> k
<Laney> so you would just merge that as normal
<seb128> cool
<seb128> attente, give me the link to the tarball or a package update to sponsor and I can sponsor
<Laney> thanks
<attente> seb128: sure, thanks
<Laney> I'll take my laptop with me so can poke the queue later
<seb128> Laney, have a good w.e!
<Laney> Trevinho: any news on the update?
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, what's the output of the hud discussion?
<Laney> I posted to the bug
<Laney> he's removed the feature changes and will discuss those separately
 * seb128 sings the "we are going to get overruled next week"
<seb128> oh, no willcooke there
<Laney> Better for it to be explicit rather than cloak and dagger stuff
<seb128> well in any case let's undone it and be ready to redo on monday
<seb128> it's going to be explicit
<Laney> fine
<Laney> so be it
<seb128> so yeah, we can undo/redo it's fine, just a bit more work
<Laney> He's already doing the new uploads
<seb128> k
<seb128> one cycle without those late churn wouldn't be a normal ubuntu cycle :p
<Laney> and it's going to let me pin the packages to the versions with bugfixes but before this poor change lands :)
<seb128> I don't understand the issue
<seb128> it's a configurable keybinding no?
<seb128> e.g you can change the config, no need to pin a code version?
<Laney> It's changed the compiz one
<Laney> Is *that* one configurable?
<seb128> I though it was
<seb128> but maybe I'm wrong
<seb128> we are speaking about alt-space right?
<Laney> I've never considered configuring something like that to be honest
<seb128> I never used that keybinding to be honest
<Laney> luckily
<Laney> lucky*
<Laney> then your workflow isn't being changed
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> you must be angry at GTK CSD
<seb128> they broke it for you as well :p
<seb128> no wm menu there
<Laney> alt-space works there
<seb128> interesting
<seb128> so no mouse way to get that menu
<seb128> but a keyboard one
<Laney> I hate gnome-shell because they broke mnemonics on that menu though
 * Laney would try to fix that if he ever used shell
<seb128> it seems weird
<seb128> I would have expected alt-space to do the same thing that right click on the decoration
<Laney> It's probably handled by the window manager always
<Laney> unlike the decorations these days
<seb128> right, feels like inconsistant UI/workflow
<seb128> I wonder if they consider it as a bug
<Laney> haha
<Laney> Trevinho: don't know where you've gone, but I'm off now and might not be back for a bit... so please find someone else on the release team to remove my blocks
<seb128> Laney, enjoy your w.e!
<Laney> you too
<Laney> safe travels back!
 * Laney will send you baby pics ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> hehe
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, I'm here :)
<Trevinho> Laney: just ignoring notifications :/
<attente> seb128: do you want me to do the packaging too or just upload the tarball?
<seb128> attente, as you prefer
<attente> seb128: ok, i'll try it packaging it first
<seb128> it should be a simple matter of adding a changelog entry with the correct version
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> you know better what is in the update so should be easier for you to write the changelog ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, how come you relanded packages that didn't have change like hud?
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/253950388/hud_14.10+16.04.20160412.1-0ubuntu1_14.10+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Trevinho> seb128: changelog should have changed
<seb128> it did
<seb128> but I'm unsure the release team is going to see the point of the upload
<Trevinho> seb128: well, I wanted to update the changelog bug
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> I didn't notice that the bug changed
<Trevinho> seb128: also, those packages haven't really been released
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<Trevinho> just in proposed
<Trevinho> no problem
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, if i wouldn't have missed the Laney call would have been easier, as he knew :/
<seb128> don't worry we are going to get there ;-)
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, do you know where one can find a ppd for a Canon pixma 3650 printer on trusty?
<attente> seb128: can you take this when have a moment? https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-software
<seb128> attente, looking
<seb128> tedg, charles_, could you have a look to bug #1512002? it's a bit of an annoying one and would be nice to see fixed, I hit it regularly but never had slots to debug but some users looked at it, would be nice to see if what they suggest make sense
<ubot5`> bug 1512002 in accountsservice "Annoying dialog "Authentication is required to change your own user data"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512002
<seb128> desrt, ^ you maybe could have a look as well? it seems to have to do with the accountsservice user storage
<desrt> hmmmmm
<desrt> i have a theory
<desrt> if something in the session is trying to sync up a property when the session is locked then probably the "is current user logged in?" check at the polkit level is failing
<desrt> ah.  looks like others reached that same conclusion as well
<seb128> right
<desrt> but the real issue is to identify the 'guilty' party for doing the request in the first place
<seb128> is it wrong/buggy to do such requests while the session is locked?
<seb128> the bug mentions some
<seb128> like we update unread messages counts so the greeter can display that your user has messages
<desrt> indicator-messages, you mean?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> hmm
<seb128> kenvandine, can you maybe review the patch on bug #1235472? I think you are the one who know that package best
<ubot5`> bug 1235472 in empathy (Ubuntu) "New messages do not show" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235472
<desrt> funny what things end up being used for
<seb128> yeah...
<desrt> so like... vendorpatch accountsservice while we wait for the patch to go upstream?
<desrt> it seems that the issue is fairly well understood, and the easiest solution is somewhat obvious
<seb128> desrt, just changing the permission as suggested on the bug?
<desrt> aside from creating a new service to deal with this sort of thing, i can't imagine anything more appropriate
<desrt> and to be honest, i think that something running on behalf of the user should probably have the right to change the user's stuff anyway... the fact that this was tied to "...and the user is logged in right now" was probably not particularly intentional
<seb128> desrt, k, I agree, thanks for commenting I wanted a second opinion
<seb128> attente, sponsored, could you also mp the change against the packaging vcs (lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-software/ubuntu)?
<attente> sure, thanks seb128!
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> attente, Laney, did any of you tried to look at bug #1564621?
<ubot5`> bug 1564621 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Version unkown of not-installed applications, it appears for installed ones" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564621
<seb128> it's probably one we want to SRU
<attente> seb128: i didn't see that one, but can see if it's an easy fix
<seb128> attente, thanks
<xclaesse> is there something that changed in ubuntu 16.04 that makes ssh client not using DSA keys anymore?
<seb128> xclaesse, that might be a question for #ubuntu-devel rather
<dobey> people still use DSA keys?
<xclaesse> dobey, looks like I still had one the laptop connected on my TV
<xclaesse> but it's not replaced
<dobey> hmm, i keep having problems with the app menus in 16.04 :(
<willcooke> dobey, they keep vanishing?
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1532226
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1532226 in unity (Ubuntu) "No menu bar in gtk apps on fresh boot" [High,Confirmed]
<dobey> willcooke: it's set to show them in the title bar, and yeah, they keep not being there; or well, they aren't visible, but if i press Alt+F they show up under the (X) button, and i can cycle through them with arrow keys, but the menus stay affixed to the left side of the window
<willcooke> Trevinho, ^ related?
<dobey> chromium seems to always be fine, but all my gtk+ apps (terminal, evolution, empathy, etc…) seem to have the issue
<willcooke> dobey, yeah, sounds like the same issue
<ximion> Laney: it was good to wait with the AppStream release a little: squashed an important bug introduced by the stub-merging code
<ximion> but I'll do the release tomorrow :)
<willcooke> seb128, yay!  https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/terminal-tabs/+merge/292055
<seb128> willcooke, congrats!
<willcooke> thanks!
<willcooke> it's funny that what equates to about 1 week of work boils down about 40 lines
<seb128> willcooke, let's see when we can land it, not likely today and next week might be busy with release issues so rather SRU?
<seb128> yeah...
<willcooke> sure, no worries
<seb128> Laney, larsu, ^ would be nice if you can have a look, you know css&g-t better
<flocculant> willcooke: late night? abroad? or omg release in 5 days? :)
<Trevinho> willcooke, dobey: well. In that case I guess that it's the real gtk menu that shows up, not the one we export to unity.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-16
<CrazyYellow> hey guys.. just tried upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 and this didnt go according to plan.. any way how can i fix this https://paste.sh/qF9hrKqt#e3Tyfa8nDSGQERWJJoj7a6gs
<CrazyYellow> im on live usb and chrooted into 16.04
<darkxst> CrazyYellow, remove any ppa's first
<CrazyYellow> darkxst: ppas appear to be commented out
<darkxst> CrazyYellow, use ppa-purge and remove them
<darkxst> having ppa packages installed, can confuse the upgrader!
<CrazyYellow> darkxst: hmm..k trying that
<CrazyMelon> well i guess ppa-purge does not want to remove packages if ppa is commented out.. keep getting Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:
<darkxst> CrazyMelon, yes, you will need to uncomment the ppa first
<CrazyMelon> https://paste.sh/bSdO233_#dZWDAikZw2guaz8Jh_4oHPQ8
<CrazyMelon> darkxst: i think im in a infinite loop
<darkxst> CrazyMelon, try install aptitude
<CrazyMelon> darkxst: did that..same error as above
<darkxst> it might handle the failures better
<CrazyMelon> i will try downloading aptitude deb and install it manuallz
<darkxst> and remove heaps of extra packages but they should get pulled back in
<CrazyMelon> manually
<CrazyMelon> darkxst partial progress..removed the inkscape ppa first and things seem to progress
<CrazyMelon> will see if this resolves the issues entirely
<CrazyMelon> currently it looks like its removing everything..even unity
<darkxst> CrazyMelon, you can run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^' to pull the seed back in after
<darkxst> you may lose in self-installed packages though
<CrazyLemon> darkxst just reporting my experience..yes i did have to install ubuntu-desktop again..
<CrazyLemon> and while installing it got stuck on starting braille support smth
 * CrazyLemon is on 16.04ish now
<CrazyLemon> but yea..i think the inkscape ppa was the one that messed the whole thing up.. so thank you for your help
<smatbuy> hi
<muktupavels> trevinho: I pushed two new commits to wip/muktupavels/gnome-3-20 branch.
<muktupavels> trevinho: do you plan to make 3.20 release of libwnck?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-10
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> hi duflu
<TheMuso> Hey hikiko.
<hikiko> hi TheMuso
<FJKong> hi all
<allison[m]> good morning
<allison[m]> pindrop
<flocculant> :)
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Who's the langpack work going? I see some zesty-specific langpacks in the archive, so I guess it's all good? :)
<robert_ancell> allison[m], do you know much about g_main_context_iteration?
<allison[m]> a bit, yes :)
<robert_ancell> allison[m], I use this in snapd-glib to do the sync calls, but for some reason it never returns when you using it in a thread.
<robert_ancell> I can confirm the callback (a socket read) occurs, but g_main_context_iteration never exits so the sync call never completes even through it now has the result.
<allison[m]> wait wat?
<jbicha> good morning
<allison[m]> i'm not sure what the problem is, but i'm pretty sure you're "doing it wrong" :)
<allison[m]> first, you should never call that function from a thread, unless it's on a mainloop that you created directly for the purpose of that thread
<robert_ancell> allison[m], I expected you'd say that, so I'm hoping you can tell me how to do it rigght
<allison[m]> second, mainloops should not interact with sync calls at all, except through thread-emulation of async calls...
<allison[m]> robert_ancell: can you back up a bit and tell me what you're trying to do first, then?
<robert_ancell> allison[m], in snapd-glib you have a socket you send requests on / get responses. I have a bunch of methods that do sync and async calls on it. I want to be able to do multiple async calls and handle timeouts on it, which doesn't seem easily do-able with threads.
<robert_ancell> Also threads suck and this all should be possible without them just doing async calls
<allison[m]> sure...
<allison[m]> so what calls are you trying to do?
<allison[m]> or are you implementing async calls?
<robert_ancell> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd-glib/blob/master/snapd-glib/snapd-client.h
<robert_ancell> allison[m], orinally I implemented the sync calls, which was easy (just block on the socket until get our reply). But that stops other callbacks you might have
<seb128> hey allison[m] robert_ancell sil2100
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, staying late!
<robert_ancell> seb128, wanted to check if any info regarding Canonical and I needed some allison[m] help
<seb128> k
<allison[m]> robert_ancell: API looks fine
<robert_ancell> allison[m], yeah, I figured the API should survive a refactor behind the scenes to "do it right" (TM)
<allison[m]> robert_ancell: so basically you will end up doing async socket calls inside of those async calls of your own
<allison[m]> spin up a GTask in the _async start function, pass it in as the user_data to the subcall and from your own finish handler, use g_task_return()...
<allison[m]> just one async call inside of another... no threads, etc.
<robert_ancell> allison[m], aha, I was confused by GTask only having the _run_in_thread methods. I didn't consider you don't need them at all
<allison[m]> they're useful if you need to emulate the operation in a thread...
<robert_ancell> allison[m], yeah
<allison[m]> but if you can chain other async ops (which is the correct thing to do in this case) then it's not necessary
<robert_ancell> allison[m], so do I have to implement sync equivalents? There's some code I was hoping to de-duplicate
<allison[m]> if your operation ends up being really complicated with a lot of talking back and forth then you might consider it
<Laney> hello
<Laney> !!!
<allison[m]> since implementing a 5-step handshake in async all the way is ... not awesome (unless you take the vala approach)
<allison[m]> so sometimes people just punt over to sync land in that case
<sil2100> Hi!
<allison[m]> robert_ancell: so there is a "trick" for implementing sync versions of async calls
<robert_ancell> it will be less readable than what I've got, but not out of control
<allison[m]> (1) create new mail context
<allison[m]> (2) set it as the thread local default
<allison[m]> (3) do the async call
<allison[m]> (4) iterate your new loop until the result handler comes
<allison[m]> (5) tear it all down again
<allison[m]> this is how GDBus does its sync calls
<robert_ancell> allison[m], right, so that's sort of what I had (I think I copied it from somewhere). But that didn't work in the threads (in gnome-software)
<allison[m]> if you set the thread-default maincontext correctly, iterate the new context, and use GTask properly then it should "just work"
<allison[m]> unless there is something in your async chain that pings back to the global default mainloop
<allison[m]> (ie: something that is implemented incorrectly)
<robert_ancell> allison[m], thanks, I'll try some refactoring tomorrow
<sil2100> seb128: just remember - if you need any help with the langpacks, give me a sign
<sil2100> I guess it's still in progress as I don't see zesty in the crontab for l-o-m
<sil2100> btw. did we get the zesty potemplate stats in the end from dpm?
<sil2100> (or how those were generated)
<andyrock> morning all
<seb128> sil2100, hey, sorry I was in an hangout earlier, do you need anything particular with langpacks?
<seb128> sil2100, I did an update to zesty a week ago and I'm going to do another one now
<seb128> sil2100, I didn't sort out the stats job yet, feel free to look at that if you want, for now I workarounded and use the xenial stats on zesty
<sil2100> seb128: excellent, we're just going through the list of things for the release
<sil2100> seb128: ok, will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> you are in London?
<sil2100> Yes
<b4n> Trevinho: hi!  regarding a11y shortcuts in Compiz: I've got roughly 1 week left at my job to work on that, and we'd love to get this to work by then.  What do you think would be the best approach to go ahead on that?  Also, could you give some hand/guidance on it?  Porting InputMonitor to Compiz was what we discussed last time, and although I'm not at all familiar enough with it yet to be sure on how it'd be used to solve the plugin 
<Trevinho> b4n: mh, I guess it could be done yeah... the thing is that compiz is in final freeze now, so we can't merge things
<Trevinho> I can do that once A opens though
<b4n> when would that be?
<Trevinho> b4n: however, yeah.... Trying to have that input monitor at compiz level would be nice, I can try to have a look on that too
<b4n> that would be awesome :)
<Trevinho> b4n: release is in 3 days, so.... after that
<b4n> OK.  anything I could work on to get ahead of it?
<b4n> I guess you'd have more ease to port the module as you probably already know it fairly well, but if there's anything I could do would be nice
<b4n> for example, maybe you have an idea how the monitor could be used to get actions triggered, like how i'd integrate
<b4n> I could possibly research/test on that (not sure how easy that'd be without actually having the monitor in Compiz, but maybe)
<Trevinho> b4n: speaking of the events... Is there a reson why you used raw events instead of normal one?
<Trevinho> I think you wrote that, but...
<b4n> Trevinho: yeah, the reason was primarily not to block Core events
<b4n> and I need to re-check (I did too many tests…), but I think some grabs also blocked XI2 non-raw events
<duflu> Trevinho: Nice sunset? ;)
<Trevinho> duflu: yeah, it was awesome
<Laney> hey seb128 duflu allison[m] & Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey Laney
<duflu> Moring Laney
<duflu> Morning even
<Laney> how's it going?
<happyaron> hey guys
<seb128> Hey Laney, in London now?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> hey happyaron
<seb128> had a good w.e and easy trip?
<Laney> seb128: was suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper sunny yesterday
<seb128> hey happyaron
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> just 1 train, is easy
<seb128> same here
<seb128> and it was a tennis day
<seb128> that was grrrrrreat
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> i did some walking around London
<Laney> had a juice that cost £6.50
<Laney> what a magical place
<Trevinho> Laney: I might have a neko++ version, is that too late? :-)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> sorry
<seb128> I hope it was good for this price!
<Trevinho> ok... fair enough... Sure, I knew it.
<Laney> it was okay
<seb128> Trevinho can get food and drinks for a day for the price of that juice
<duflu> And a massage
<Trevinho> Yeah, thta0s sure
<Trevinho> yesterday's massage was awesome though
<b4n> Trevinho: anyway, the main reason was I didn't wanted to have *all* actions ignore grabs, so I didn't want to forward *all* XI2 events as Core ones anyway
<b4n> for example I didn't want window sicther to work when locked or alike
<b4n> switcher*
<Trevinho> b4n: sure, we can do tha too with the input manager
<Trevinho> like enabling callbacks only if a such kind of customer is there
<b4n> hum… yeah but the actions of e.g. the ezoom plugin should always work (e.g. ignore grabs)
<b4n> and the plugin will be loaded all day long
<b4n> yet it shouldn't affect how the other plugin work
<b4n> and I'm not sure how we would do that with the event forwarding technique
<b4n> unless tracking Core grabs and conditionally forwarding ourselves?
<willcooke> DashView.cpp line 1438: <3
<b4n> Trevinho: BTW, I didn't test yet but the conflicts andyrock saw are possibly due to multiple XGetEventData() calls and the awful semantics of the return value of that function (e.g. no way to collaboratively use it from 2 sources)
<Laney> ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHNL8iSh4pM
<willcooke> :)
<ogra_> hmm ... so i looked at ubuntu gnome 17.04 on the weekend ... and noticed that there is a gdm session idling after login that eats about 600MB ram ...
<ogra_> do we plan to keep lightdm ?
<Laney> #ubuntu-gnome
<ogra_> Laney, well, that was more with a view on 18.04
<Laney> ok, well it's extremely early for that kind of decision
<Laney> unknown :(
<Laney> but there will certainly be bugs to fix
<ogra_> 600MB for just doing nothing are quite hilarious
<jbicha> ogra_: did you install from the latest daily?
<ogra_> jbicha, yeah
<jbicha> gnome-shell probably has several memory leaks :(
<ogra_> in a kvm vm ... 4GB ram, 10GB disk
<ogra_> jbicha, well, these 600M come from summing up RSS of all gdm owned processes in the ps output ... there is a gazillion settings-daemon bits each eating around 15-20MB ... it simply sums up
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/780555
<ubot5> Gnome bug 780555 in plugins "reduce resident memory footprint of gsd plugins" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> gdm's used for screen locking in shell afaik
<ogra_> jbicha, well ... that affects everything ... but ... my point is that you essentially duplicating the complete session
<jbicha> ogra_: you could file a gdm bug to request that it not run as many g-s-d plugins
<Laney> so I think that it's likely to (1) be used, and (2) need to have a session open
<Laney> (ICBW though)
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<ogra_> right after boot my desktop eats 1.1G ... 600 of that are gdm, the others are the user session
<jbicha> ogra_: yes, gdm needs to keep running; that's part of how it's designed
<darkxst> hey desktopers
<darkxst> ogra_, are you using NVIDIA proprietry drivers?
<ogra_> jbicha, right, but it could perhaps unload quite some bits if only handling locking, dunno
<ogra_> darkxst, in that VM ? no
<ogra_> (outside of it i do :) )
<jbicha> it also handles login on vt1
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Seb, are you about to upload fresh zesty langpacks?
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, what we need is a display server that isn't so over-engineered. We're doing a full circle here ;)
<ogra_> jbicha, well, perhaps a reduces session and less gsd plugins might make some sense there :)
<chrisccoulson> server -> manager
<darkxst> ogra_, so one of the problems with the NVIDIA drivers is they end up putting their texture caches in the main process
<ogra_> *reduced
<darkxst> that makes it look bad, but is not a real issue
<darkxst> that obviously shouldnt transfer across to a VM though
<ogra_> darkxst, well, my point isnt the amount of ram but rather the fact that the ram use is permanently duplicated for something that mostly idles
<jbicha> in 3.24 g-s-d was split up into separate plugins which hopefully will make some things better in the future
<ogra_> half of the used ram is used for gdm ... the sessions that run seem to be close to identical and i higly doubt thats required to just provide a login window and screen locking
<ogra_> anyway ... just an observation :)
<darkxst> jbicha,  that has nothing to do with the NVIDIA stuff
<darkxst> ogra_, but on NVIDIA its not a true reading of memory use since it includes caches that are on the GPU RAM
<ogra_> darkxst, sure ... but even if gdm would only consume 100MB of a 200MB session i would find it weird ... it is the duplication of two running sessions, while only one is necessary that i dont like ... it makes the overall ram use (and thus the minimal reqs.) massively higher for no valid reason (IMHO)
<darkxst> in a VM or say intel drivers it should never get anywhere near 600MB
<darkxst> ogra_, there are valid reasons to keep gdm running, security is one
<Laney> darkxst: ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ogra_> darkxst, welll, why does it need to run a full gnome-session to show a password box and fullscreen picture :)
<ogra_> (yes, i'm aware you want a11y and such but that doesn really not require a full gnome-shell session)
<darkxst> hey Laney!
<ogra_> especially regarding security that just adds additional attach vecrots
<Laney> hey
<Laney> how's it going?
<ogra_> *vectors
<darkxst> Laney, still in the mountains, stuggling with internets, but getting ADSL soon
<Laney> do you have a massive zen beard?
<darkxst> beard yes, massive zen beard probably not
<Laney> :)
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> whoops wrong window
 * TheMuso waves hello anyway.
<darkxst> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey darkxst.
<darkxst> ogra_, all authentication is handled by gdm, including drawing the lock/login screens
<ogra_> darkxst, yes ... but why does it noeed to run its own gnome-shell for that ?
<ogra_> *need
<darkxst> I'm not 100% sure on the reasons for the full session, but it was related to wayland
<ogra_> all it does is show a login box on a fullscreen picture
<tjaalton> is there a way to avoid the annoying swipe on lock screen?
<darkxst> it is not a full gnome-shell session
<ogra_> so it could ship with a super minimal shell instead that does exactly that ... pls a few gsd plugins for things like a11y and kdb etc
<darkxst> it is a majorly cut back gnome-shell session
<jbicha> tjaalton: you don't need to swipe, just start entering your password
<ogra_> well, it uses the same amount of ram the user session uses ... (independent of how much that ram is, it isnt lees than the normal session ... thats my point)
<tjaalton> jbicha: ah, ok
<tjaalton> jbicha: yep, works
<jbicha> ogra_: my gdm3/zesty says it's using 1M memory, 292MB virtual mem, 7.4 MB resident mem, 6.4 MB shared mem
<ogra_> jbicha, your gdm or all processes the gdm user owns ?
<jbicha> I don't know, I opened System Monitor, right-clicked on gdm3 and selected Properties
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> ps aux| grep ^gdm ...
<jbicha> you can also click the hamburger menu in System Monitor to see Dependencies
<jbicha> and All Processes
<jbicha> I don't know much about memory but isn't resident memory a better measure of what we should be looking at?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24353954/
<ogra_> that sums up the RES field from ps
<jbicha> ok
<tjaalton> the system monitor and ps show different results for memory consumption.. SM shows just 3,4MiB for gsd-xsettings for instance, ps shows ~20
<tjaalton> ah, most of it is shared
<tjaalton> ogra_: so you're result includes shared memory too ;)
<tjaalton> your
<tjaalton> bah
<seb128> Laney, seems fair to me to have GNOME/ubuntu-desktop here no? (/me is not on #ubuntu-gnome and not interested to move things to another channel if they impact us)
<Laney> seb128: It doesn't impact Ubuntu atm
<Laney> Once it does, that's fine
<Laney> I don't really care though so whatever
<seb128> right, I guess it makes sense for us to start being aware of things that might need some looking at
<seb128> but yeah no big deal either way
<Laney> can haz langpacks please?
<Laney> to get on topic :-)
<seb128> yeah, I was going to reply to GunnarHj about that
<Laney> thx!
<seb128> yw
<Laney> we're trying to get 'everything' (that we know about) in today
<seb128> I started the job but it takes a bit of time
<seb128> hope to have them in about an hour
<Laney> cool
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great!
<jbicha> Firefox :(
<seb128> what's the issue with firefox?
<Laney> armhf build failure
<seb128> oh
<Laney> I guess it'll just be able to go into security after though
<Laney> or maybe before
<ximion> Laney: D's reference compiler is fully open source now: http://forum.dlang.org/thread/oc8acc$1ei9$1@digitalmars.com
<ximion> all it took was Red Hat to accelerate the process
<ximion> I'll run some tests later to see whether dmd makes asgen slower or whather the speed difference is small (probably the latter, since a lot of performance-sensitive code is in C anyway)
<ximion> (using dmd reduces the frequency with which I encounter compiler bugs dramatically at least :P)
<Laney> ximion: nice
<Laney> does it have a different stdlib implementation?
<Laney> i thought ldc was alright
<ximion> LDC and GDC both use a stdlib fork from dmd, so yes, we have another stdlib version :P
<ximion> LDC is fine, but I am still hitting compiler bugs, including gems like https://github.com/ldc-developers/ldc/issues/2022 , while the reference compiler doesn't have those. Also, Red Hat told me they will use dmd
<ximion> and I am currently thinking about what to do for Debian so we don't end up with something as bad as the OCaml or Haskell world :P
<ximion> (which isn't bad per-se, but rather maintenance-intensive)
<ximion> I asked the D guys for advice on the issues: http://forum.dlang.org/thread/hhefnnighbowonxsnbdy@forum.dlang.org
<ximion> the outcome could be that we will just stick with LDC as the best option and only use dmd occasionally
<ximion> Laney: but from the looks of it it appears like Red Hat / GNOME is really giving D a shot as GNOME platform language, which is rather nice
<ximion> at least a better choice than the "JavaScript is the language you shall write new GNOME apps in" :P
<ximion> *idea from a few years ago
<qengho> 'Sup.
<Laney> ximion: what are they using it for?
<ximion> Laney: at time as something to recommend for newcomers besides C in case Vala doesn't cut it
<Laney> does it have good bindings?
<ximion> jup - the GTK+ D bindings are superb
<ximion> (from a developer's viewpoint at least)
<ximion> initially I thought that this was just some random exploration, but it looks like some serious work was invested into getting Fedora & Co. support D nicely - with LDC at time, but soon with DMD, as far as I was told
<tsdgeos> was a pleasure working for Canonical! /me waves
<Laney> :/
<Laney> ximion: sounds like libraries in D is painful though
<Laney> from your thread
<ximion> Laney: it's far better than Haskell and OCaml, but not as nice as C or C++
<ximion> D fascinates me in that it always manages to do something really awesome and then screws it up with some stupid papercut
<ximion> (e.g. the JSON interface in the standard library sucks, but the language itself is capable of doing Python-esque neat serialization from raw structs (https://dlang.org/phobos/std_json.html vs. http://vibed.org/api/vibe.data.json/))
<willcooke> I'm going to start drinking.  o/
<seb128> goo
<seb128> doh, he did a didrocks again
<ogra_> seems to be in fashion recently
<didrocks> but but, it's copyrighted
<seb128> Laney, sil2100, GunnarHj, langpacks base refresh uploaded
<Laney> you little beauty
<sil2100> seb128: wooo hooo!
 * sil2100 hugs seb128 
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> they are still making they way to the queue so wait a few minutes
<seb128> on that note I'm off to prepare diner, enjoy the evening desktopers
<kenvandine> good night seb128
<seb128> night
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-11
<allison[m]> good morning, desktoppers, and happy tuesday
<Laney> hey
<Laney> hi allison[m]
<allison[m]> hey laney
<Laney> sup
<didrocks> hey allison[m], Laney
<allison[m]> not a lot.  eating breakfast, and enjoying a coffee
<allison[m]> mascha is working from home today
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> good morning Laney allison[m] didrocks
<Laney> hey seb128
<allison[m]> hi seb128 :)
<Laney> how's it going
<allison[m]> mmm.  nice greasy breakfast always helps with the hangover :)
<allison[m]> now, you might ask why i was hungover... as if i was drinking quite a lot on a monday night, in a seemingly irresponsible way
<allison[m]> but there is a simple answer for why:
<allison[m]> because i can  :)
<Laney> meow
<seb128> Laney, could have done with drinking some beers in London with you yesterday :-/
<didrocks> yeah, I only went with sparkling wine…
<Laney> seb128: indeed
<Laney> didrocks: we usually have that for celebrations :P
<allison[m]> ← kölsch, of course
<flexiondotorg> Morning Laney seb128 allison[m] didrocks
<allison[m]> flexiondotorg: hey :)
<didrocks> morning flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<allison[m]> so uh
<allison[m]> meeting today?
<seb128> no
<seb128> cf emails from willcooke yesterday morning
<seb128> the "week commencing ..." one
<allison[m]> ah.  too bad.
<seb128> yeah :-/
<allison[m]> might have been a nice exercise...
<allison[m]> we can do it anyway :)
<seb128> we can still do an informal hangout or such if some want
<allison[m]> i think i'm going to go for a walk today :)
<Laney> allison gump
<seb128> how is the weather?
<allison[m]> overcast, but supposed to clear up
<seb128> it's less nice that on sunday here but still decent
<seb128> w.e is going to be grey/rainy though :-/
<allison[m]> "...and that's what I did.  I walked clear across the federal state of Germany.  For no particular reason.  And when I got to Poland, I figured, since I'd gone this far, I might as well just keep on going..."
<seb128> they hello to robert_ancell from me when you get there
<allison[m]> :)
<seb128> you don't mind a bit of swimming right? ;-)
<allison[m]> the forrest formula says that i need to turn around if i hit an ocean
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> seb128: with a bit of cold but nothing that serious, what about you?
<seb128> andyrock, bit of headache but ok otherwise I think
<seb128> not an happy week still though
<flexiondotorg> Monring andyrock
<andyrock> morning flexiondotorg
<andyrock> seb128: :(
<GunnarHj> seb128: Looks like you didn't pick the latest langpack tarball yesterday, after all.
<seb128> waaat?
<seb128> I so did
<GunnarHj> seb128: The package name includes 20170404.
<seb128> see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/315159105/language-pack-de-base_1%3A17.04+20170321_1%3A17.04+20170404.diff.gz
<seb128> +"X-Launchpad-Export-Date: 2017-04-04 13:01+0000\n"
<GunnarHj> seb128: The latest is from April 7.
<seb128> hum, dunno what happened then :-/
<seb128> I'm not familiar enough with those jobs
<seb128> we either ask the release team if we can do another round today
<seb128> or just declare that it's fine and deal with the extra translations as a SRU
<GunnarHj> seb128: Let's go for the latter. Probably the difference is minimal.
<seb128> yeah it's likely
<seb128> sorry about that
<seb128> I'm familiar with most of the process now so we do better next cycle
<GunnarHj> seb128: Maybe you should change "Language pack base" at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+language-packs to the one you picked. That way I think the system will generate delta packages going forward.
<seb128> GunnarHj, done
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, guess we are done with langpacks for this cycle then. :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, sorry that it was such a bumpy road, took me some time to get familiar with the tools/setup and we had some waiting from the launchpad side as well
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks for the perseverance and all the naging ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: np
<GunnarHj> seb128: Wouldn't it be a good idea that somebody else got familiar with those tools? Previously it was only Martin, now it's only you. Somebody who could serve as a backup would be good IMO.
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, that's needed, I plan to tide up a bit and write down what I learnt and do some introduction to others, maybe you & L_aney
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sounds good.
<seb128> great
<darkxst> hey seb128, GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> Hi darkxst! ( I thought you were going to say something more. :) )
<Mirv> bye bye everyone, I'll stay on #ubuntu-devel though
 * Laney hugs Mirv
<sil2100> Mirv: hope we'll still see you around doing Qt uploads!
 * Mirv hugs Laney
<Mirv> sil2100: ahh! well I do like that, but I think I could use a break from that still ;) especially as new things will probably start to occupy my time, and Qt is not easy or fast.
 * didrocks hugs Mirv too
 * sil2100 hugs Mirv 
 * Mirv hugs everyone
<greyback> :(
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha
<darkxst> GunnarHj, still tacking shit internet here, but I will try sort out lang pack stuff over the eater weekend
<GunnarHj> darkxst: I have been away for a while... What is it that remains to be sorted out?
<darkxst> GunnarHj, some sort of what-provides locale support in aptcc
<darkxst> I realise its incredibly late in the cycles to be doing this kind of stuff
<GunnarHj> darkxst: ok
<jbicha> it's just early for the next cycle :)
<darkxst> jbicha, sure, bit beyond what would normally be accepted for SRU though
<darkxst> but is a pretty major bug that shouldnt affect/overlap with other flavours
<jbicha> the bad part is PK is shipped by all flavors but we'll just have to see what it looks like
<jbicha> darkxst: did you see LP: #1673453 it's an interesting idea; but I don't know if we'd actually do it or not
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1673453 in Ubuntu GNOME "Use gnome-initial-setup to replace 2nd half of ubiquity" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673453
<darkxst> jbicha, but no one else uses what-provides "locale"
<jbicha> right
<darkxst> jbicha, that will break the OEM preseed stuff
<darkxst> which atleast vmware uses
<darkxst> not sure if there are other OEM's installing UBuntu GNOME on hardware
<jbicha> well System76 obviously will be: http://ryanleesipes.me/return-home-to-gnome/
<jbicha> oh I thought we were in #ubuntu-gnome but ok
<darkxst> jbicha, in the new future, a transition to gnome-initial-setup would make sense, but how does work without breaking all the preseed stuff?
<seb128> jbicha, you call "Ubuntu GNOME" the flavor or Ubuntu with GNOME as a desktop here?
<jbicha> could you rephrase that?
<seb128> jbicha, you say system76 is going to install "Ubuntu GNOME", do you mean instead of Ubuntu?
<seb128> I'm not sure I parsed correctly what you said
<seb128> nor that I understood that from the blog you mentioned
<jbicha> seb128: my understanding is that system76 is looking at shipping Ubuntu 17.10
<seb128> k
<seb128> but Tim was asking about Ubuntu GNOME no?
<seb128> that's a bit of confusing now if both ship the same desktop :p
<willcooke> I think they were just saying that they're looking forward to shipping GNOME instead of Unity
<jbicha> seb128: right, it's confusing, Ubuntu GNOME will be putting out an announcement this week
<seb128> yeah, that was my understanding too
<seb128> anyway to go to the topic
<seb128> we didn't discuss using gnome-initial-setup yet for Ubuntu
<seb128> we might stick to ubiquity with oem mode
<darkxst> seb128, no, I was saying switching to gnome-initial-setup will break preseed
<jbicha> but, basically there does not look like there's a need for a separate Ubuntu GNOME after 17.04
<seb128> right
<seb128> I just want to point that some of the tech choices are still to be discussed
<jbicha> yes, of course
<seb128> like ubiquity-oem-mode vs gnome-initial-setup
<jbicha> I thought it would be interesting if dar_kxst experiment with trying out gnome-initial-setup's New User mode
<seb128> right
<seb128> I was mostly replying to your "system76 will use it"
<jbicha> but Ubuntu has so much work in the next 12 months that it doesn't look like something we'll be ready for before 18.04 LTS
<seb128> which they might not if we don't pick it for Ubuntu Desktop and that's what they stick to
<seb128> anyway, lot of things to look forward working together ;-)
<seb128> we should have some meetings at the start of next cycles
<seb128> cycle
<jbicha> yes, lots of big and small decisions to make
<darkxst> seb128, yes definately or sooner
<seb128> not sooner I think
<seb128> need to get zesty out this week
<seb128> and some people are being laid off as we talk
<seb128> so it's not exactly the perfect timing
<jbicha> yes, it's a rough week :(
<GunnarHj> Will there be a 17.10? Things might be easier to handle without it...
<darkxst> seb128, I am well aware of both those things
<darkxst> but have you noticed how much speculation is floating around the interwebs?
<Laney> we're not in a position to address things
<Laney> sorry to the interwebs
<GunnarHj> darkxst: As regards bug #1631750, Ubuntu Budgie is also affected, but I think the decided to seed language-selector-gnome as a workaround. But yes, it's an ugly bug.
<ubot5> bug 1631750 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Language installation doesn't work in Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 Settings app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631750
<darkxst> well let us know when you are ready! of we can somehow swing a meeting with most of UBuntu GNOME and UBuntu Desktop and sadbfl to iron out the details
<jbicha> yes, Budgie 17.04 includes language-selector-gnome
<Laney> darkxst: sure, there's just way too much stuff going on right now
<Laney> a little bit of understanding/patience please
<Laney> :)
<darkxst> Laney we could have had plenty of time to sort this out before it went public, but no it happened in reverse
<Laney> Dude :/
<darkxst> sorry, wasnt aware how it happened at your end
<Laney> nm
<xnox> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ukui-session-manager/+bug/1681848
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1681848 in ukui-session-manager (Ubuntu) "Qt4 themes are not integrated due to missing environment variable" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> i hope kylin devs monitor those bugs
<jbicha> xnox: you can also ask in #ubuntukylin-devel
<cyphermox> xnox: pretty sure they do, I thought I discussed that before with $someone
<xnox> ah, cool.
<xnox> well still there in 17.04 iso testing
<a1fa> hello.. what are the default Unity synclient settings for Palm detection?
<a1fa> synclient | grep Palm
<a1fa> anyone?
<qengho> a1fa:   PalmDetect              = 1
<a1fa> qengho: how about width
<a1fa> and Z
<qengho> a1fa: MinWidth 10, MinZ 200
<a1fa> thank you
<a1fa> thats what i have as well and its not working well :(
<qengho> a1fa: I have noticed some xinput wonkiness in the last week or so. Palm detection, edge scrolling, and tap all in states that were different and unwanted.
<b4n> Trevinho: I'm trying to build unity on Ubuntu 17.04 to test some stuff, but I get a build failure with a simple dpkg-buildpackage -b -us -uc: error: variable 'it' set but not used.  No custom CFLAGS nowhere
<b4n> Trevinho: BTW, I tried to do the same a few weeks (days?) ago, and it built fine then, but a few tests failed
<qengho> I set "Synaptics Palm Detection" 1 /// "Synaptics Edge Scrolling" 0 0 0 /// "Synaptics Tap Time" 0
<b4n> (related to thumbialing I think)
<qengho> a1fa: ^
<b4n> is there a way around that?
<qengho> a1fa: I assumed it was just me, in my mongrel X/Z machine.
<a1fa> well i'm preping for unity exodus
<a1fa> and gnome is sucking
<a1fa> dont care much for unity8.. unity7 is the way to go
<qengho> a1fa: We're not yanking rugs. Give it time. Use as normal.
<a1fa> i figured i'd get a running start for 18.04; a year to get used to new DE
<a1fa> GNOME3 top bar is so annoying, and it's in the way
<tjaalton> a1fa: start by porting the mouse capplet to libinput
<tjaalton> there's even a bug for thay
<tjaalton> that
<a1fa> i'm an end user - not a programmer
<tjaalton> aha
<qengho> a1fa: It's also a year before Ubuntu says "this is good enough for Unity users to switch to".
<jdstrand> jbicha, seb128: hey, you probably saw that I updated gnome-terminal yesterday. if not, fyi, I did. I updated lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-terminal/ubuntu too. let me know if I should do anything else (it's been a while since I updated a desktop team branch)
<a1fa> right
<qengho> Gnome3 is great. I use it. But Unity users expect Unity. We'll make a nice pathway in that year.
<jbicha> jdstrand: thanks, it looks good!
<a1fa> qengho: cant wait to see it
<a1fa> qengho: hopefully its identical experience to unity
<a1fa> just hoping to find an extension that deals with this top bar
<a1fa> dash to dock is awesome
<a1fa> now if one could only fix the awful top bar
<jdstrand> seb128: curious if you updated the desktop snap part for the wayland socket yet
<seb128> jdstrand, no sorry, I've been doing iso testing and talking to people since yesterday
<seb128> trying to get that done this week still though
<seb128> but feel free to have a look yourself if you are blocked/want that handled now
<jbicha> a1fa: it will definitely not be identical to Unity
<jdstrand> seb128: not blocked, just curious
<seb128> jdstrand, k, so it's not done yet, I'm probably going to have a look on thursday (I was going to say or friday but I just remembered this w.e was starting on friday here)
<jdstrand> seb128: thanks
<a1fa> jbicha: close to it?
<seb128> jdstrand, yw!
<a1fa> jbicha: i got it very close, except: the minimize, maximize, close is on the wrong side. and top bar is a b...
<jbicha> a1fa: you're probably better off thinking that it will be substantially different than Unity
<a1fa> somewhat disappointing
<jbicha> a1fa: we aren't discussing the details of that this week though
<a1fa> we are or arent?
<a1fa> what is being discussed this week?
<jbicha> we are not
<jbicha> this week, we are working on releasing a great Ubuntu 17.04
<a1fa> already running 17.04 ;X
<jbicha> Sweetshark: LibreOffice was featured in this announcement: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/11/snap-support-lands-in-fedora-24-25-26
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I noticed the bug about updating gnome-user-docs. It's probably far to early to ask, but still: Do you have any early thoughts about how to deal with desktop docs going forward? Is there a suitable model for customizing gnome-user-docs for Ubuntu specific stuff? I suppose that ubuntu-docs in its current shape will be obsolete.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: yes, it's a bit early for that
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, that's fair enough for now. Time will tell, I suppose.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: see the very bottom of http://projectmallard.org/about/learn/if
<jbicha> it's possible to get Ubuntu-specific wording into gnome-user-docs upstream if GNOME doesn't mind
<jbicha> that won't work for customizing page titles of screenshots though
<jbicha> *or screenshots
<jbicha> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS might be similar enough to GNOME that it would be fine to just ship the GNOME docs
<GunnarHj> jbicha: If I recall correctly, GNOME did mind about such conditionals.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: well it was touch before because Unity was dramatically different than GNOME and it just cluttered up the docs for the docs people and translators
<jbicha> *tough
<jbicha> hopefully, Ubuntu's desktop should be more clear when 17.10 is released so you will have some months before 18.04 LTS
<GunnarHj> jbicha: There may remain other things beyond modifications of existing pages.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Will Ubuntu 17.10 be GNOME?
<jbicha> yes
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, that will give us time to fix things before 18.04.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-getting-started-docs/tree/gnome-help/C/gs-browse-web.page
<jbicha> that's a little ridiculous because the number of distros that don't ship Firefox by default has got to be smaller
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yeah.. But it shows that conditionals is indeed in use.
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-12
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Morning
<willcooke> hi seb
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg willcooke, how is u.k today?
<willcooke> bleak
<willcooke> but perhaps thats just me
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> there is always sun coming at some point after the rain!
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> :D
<TheMuso> Hey folks. :)
<willcooke> evening TheMuso
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Didyou get the link in the Hangout?
<Laney> morning
<Laney> OOPS forgot to say!
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: I did, looking at it now, thanks
<didrocks> morning guys
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Thanks.
<seb128> hey Laney, how is bluefin today?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> quiet
<Laney> we don't know of any big breakage in the release though
<seb128> good
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> okish, looking forward for things to settle and for the long w.e
<Laney> yeah that'll be nice
<Laney> you got plans?
<seb128> should be better next week
<seb128> not really
<seb128> maybe meeting with some friends to play games
<seb128> and tennis on monday
<seb128> otherwise nothing defined
<seb128> weather forecast is grey&rainy though which sucks :-/
<davmor2> That's only cause I haven't started testing it yet give me time
<seb128> you?
<seb128> u.K also get friday & monday ?
<davmor2> seb128: yeap
<seb128> good!
<Trevinho> b4n: well some tests are flacky.. but they should be marked
<Trevinho> b4n: which ones?
<Trevinho> hi Laney, didrocks  and seb128 btw
<b4n> Trevinho: good sync, new build just finished after I changed a CXXFLAG not to stop on that innocent warnong
<b4n> but I still get 5 failing tests:
<b4n> UpdateSelectionChanged
<Trevinho> b4n: are you using cmake_build_type=Debug?
<b4n> TestGetOneFileThumbnail
<b4n> Trevinho: I'm using whatever the Ubuntu package uses
<b4n> I just apt-get sourced it and ran dpkg-buildpakcage -b -us -uc
<b4n> TestGetManyFileThumbnail
<b4n> TestGetOneGIcon
<b4n> and TestGetManyGIcon
<Trevinho> b4n: TestGetOneFileThumbnail is flacky too... can you try to increase the timeout in that? As It doesn't fail to me here, but it does in CI
<Trevinho> yeah...
<b4n> ok, how would I increase that timeout?
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok'ish...
<Trevinho> seb128: somewhat sick... Got some fever tonight, because of an Inflamantion to an eye I think... So not in the best shape, phisically too
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> But, fine enough to be here
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, get better!
<seb128> you should get some rest
<Trevinho> Well, I've not much else to do, so I prefer to rest with my laptop
<b4n> Trevinho: any hint on hwo to increase the timeout?
<b4n> (or to skip the tests)
<Trevinho> b4n: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24366147/
<Trevinho> b4n: to skip the tests, just add a DISABLED_ in front at the testname
<b4n> Trevinho: OK for the patch, i'll try.  disabling, I didn't get it, I guess I don't know cmake/the test suite facility/dpkg-buildpackage welle nough, sorry
<Trevinho> b4n: you can also disable with -DENABLE_UNIT_TESTS=OFF
<Trevinho> at cmake level I mean
<b4n> ok, that I can do
<duflu> Trevinho: Seek a doctor? If you have a fever it could be Bali Belly and last for some time
<Trevinho> duflu: I've been to a doctor, but stomach-side I'm fine... It's just that I scratched my eye after chopping chili... And, well infection began :|
<Trevinho> at least, I hope it's just that... As my left eye is quite big now.
<duflu> Trevinho: That might be good then. Chilli will do that presumably without lasting effects
<duflu> Not "good" but a lesser evil
<andyrock> hey all
<duflu> Morning andyrock
<Trevinho> andyrock: hey
<Trevinho> duflu: well.. It's alredy some days that I've this big eye. And now fever (quite sure related to the inflammation going on)
 * Trevinho renames the channel #ubuntu-clinic
<duflu> Trevinho: OK rest up. Singapore next? That's important because you won't find any Bali-like bugs there...
<Trevinho> duflu: yep... Singapore.
<duflu> Night
<jbicha> good morning
<sil2100> Morning
<Laney> don't mess with router settings when you're remote and have no other way in :(
 * Laney can't access home machine any more
<willcooke> heh, I know that feeling
<ogra_> this is when you call your wife/girlfriend
<Laney> "hi honey, type es es haych one nine two dot one six eight dot one dot one"
<ogra_> :D
<willcooke> you missed the space
<Laney> take hammer, smash box
<czajkowski> lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-13
<duflu> sil2100: Happy release day. I almost forgot...
<sil2100> Happy release day indeed
<duflu> Let us celebrate Ubuntu with chocolate
<Laney> morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128
<flexiondotorg> Laney Hi
<duflu> Moring seb128, Laney, flexiondotorg
<seb128> Laney, hope you got some sleep? you were still talking when I closed IRC yesterday and you are already up?!
<flexiondotorg> duflu Morning
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg duflu
<flexiondotorg> Laney are you in the office?
<seb128> Laney, release issues?
<Laney> seb128: yeah most of the night :-)
<seb128> good :-)
<Laney> no big issues I think, just that dkms one for upgrades
<Laney> flexiondotorg: yup
<duflu> Interesting I used to have quite a chore minding DKMS bugs. Now it's almost nothing
<Laney> oh
<Laney> you know dkms? ;-)
<duflu> I haven't hacked any DKMS-related fixes for a few years. Just minding bug reports (since they're so similar and easy to deduplicate)
<Laney> duflu: Well... if you like, you could review my patch on bug #1681566?
<ubot5> bug 1681566 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "nvidia-375 DKMS module not recompiled on upgrade to 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681566
<Laney> I basically stabbed in the dark
<duflu> Likely I would also be stabbing
<Laney> 'k
<davmor2> morning all
<seb128> hey davmor2, how are you? still having fun with the isos?
<davmor2> seb128: desktop done if they didn't respin things are looking much better now :)  Mini.iso to go
<jbicha> good morning
<darkxst> hey jbicha
<darkxst> everything good for release?
<darkxst> I've been stuck in api world the last 2 days
<jbicha> yes
<davmor2> Yay congrats all
<TheGame> hey, in need of some fun, (on the look for something to search user details on Google facebook etc.. (for shocking some people) :D
<lan3y> i'm stuck on this stupid nick
<lan3y> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Laney> WHY
<Laney> oh
<Laney> yay
<davmor2> could be worse, could be stuck with mine nick
 * Laney snuggles davmor2 
<Laney> we love you despite your nick
<Laney> (and face)
<davmor2> Laney: man I was gonna say it could be worse, you could be stuck with your face but I thought no that's not nice and then you go and pull on me, I should stuck with my original option
<davmor2> :D
 * davmor2 pats Laney gently on the head and sends him to the pub
<Laney> glug glug glug
<Laney> oh now things look much nicer
<tkamppeter> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> seb128, I know that Ubuntu has switched over to GNOME as standard desktop
<seb128> tkamppeter, that's not done yet :-)
<seb128> it has been decided to do that though yes
<tkamppeter> Now I am working in the GSoC on improving print dialogs.
<tkamppeter> One thing are common backends (interfaces to print technologies like CUPS, IPP, and Google Cloud Print)  for both GTK and Qt dialogs.
<tkamppeter> There will be a new GTK print dialog in around two years from now and for Qt we will take the current Unity 8 print dialog code in the GSoC and two students will makesomething Qt-upstreamable out of that.
<tkamppeter> To get the benefits of these changes to the users more quickly, especially to get Google Cloud Print support into the print dialog as soon as possible (to not be behind Fedora and to not need their awkward workaround) we came to the idea also to patch the current GTK print dialog to use our backends.
<tkamppeter> seb128, ^^
<seb128> tkamppeter, I'm reading what you write, do you have a specific question?
<tkamppeter> seb128, so a student will do that patch and we will immediately have support for CUPS queues, IPP network printers, and Google Cloud Print printers.
<tkamppeter> seb128, I want to ask you whether Ubuntu would accept such a patch.
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's difficult to say without seeing the patch and resulting UI, we can probably backport it to our package if it's approved upstream and in trunk but not yet in our version, not sure we would distro patch something not reviewed upstream though
<tkamppeter> Another benefit of such backends is that if a new print technology (like something Google-Cloud-Print-equivalent from another provider than Google) appears that we get it quickly available to the users.
<tkamppeter> So if the new print dialog would be in a good shape in the upstream repo, you would backport it, but if the current dialog gets a non-upstream patch you would not take it?
<seb128> that sounds likely
<seb128> we would need to see the patch and resulting UI as said
<seb128> but it makes sense to get upstream reviews first
<tkamppeter> seb128, UI will not change, the patch will be done completely on the backend level.
<seb128> so would the patch add any user visible feature/difference today?
<tkamppeter> The visual difference is that if the logged in user has Google Cloud Print printers that the dialog lists them.
<tkamppeter> seb128, do you know Felipe Borges? He is the mentor for the student.
<seb128> no
<seb128> google cloud print works nowadays in GNOME no?
<seb128> with gnome-online-account
<tkamppeter> I only know that Fedora uses an ugly utility which turns Google Cloud Print printers into CUPS queues, and this is the wrong approach, as CUPS queues are system-wide and so everyone can print on the queues of the user logged in.
<tkamppeter> The print dialog backend idea is to let the print dialog backend directly use Google APIs and not involve CUPS.
<jbicha> tkamppeter: https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.12/more-core-ux.html
<jbicha> but I don't have any printers so I don't know what it looks like
<tkamppeter> Perhaps I got mislead by this Fedora approach. I will tell Felipe and Aveek that perhaps the step of backporting the backend support into the current dialog is not needed.
<jbicha> tkamppeter: off-topic, but have you tried zesty's gnome-control-center Printers panel yet? https://blogs.gnome.org/felipeborges/new-printers-panel/
<seb128> tkamppeter, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=723370
<ubot5> Gnome bug 723370 in general "Request cloudprint scope for google provider" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> the comments on the blog post point out that it's unclear what the ink level color bar means
<tkamppeter> seb128, jbicha, thanks for the info.
<tkamppeter> seb128, do you know how well Qt and KDE are going in the general community? Is KDE still actively developed? Is Kubuntu still actively developed? Are there other distros using KDE as default desktop?
<seb128> tkamppeter, I don't really know how they are doing but it's still an active project yes
<tkamppeter> OK, thanks.
<jbicha> tkamppeter: yes, KDE is very much alive, there was a new Kubuntu release today, KDE Neon is a Kubuntu derivative from jriddel and others
<jbicha> I think openSUSE originally defaulted to KDE but now KDE and GNOME are equal
<jbicha> KDE's last release was last week: https://www.kde.org/
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-14
<andyrock> morning
<clvx> systemd-resolve is eating my cpu 100% after upgrading to Zetsy. It happens everytime I'm connected to a wifi network.
<clvx> This is the bug in question https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1670959
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670959 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved using 100% CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ximion> Laney: the crazy memory consumption of asgen might indeed have been an GirToD bug
<ximion> it wasn't freeing strings properly if they were transfer: full annotated
<ximion> (and also had problems with arrays)
<ximion> AppStream API doesn't use that much at all, but if you run the very few cases thousands of times, you run out of space anyway
<Laney> ximion: nice, did you fix those?
<ximion> Laney: no, but others did: https://github.com/gtkd-developers/GtkD/commit/83cab4a45f27c5a0551185abe3f76248c3e368f7
<ximion> not sure if that actually was the issue, it's really hard to test - but I will know for sure when I rebuild the metadata for Debian with the updated generator next time
<ximion> after I checked and profiled the hell out of my code, the bindings are the only thing left to blame at least :P
<dobey> where does evolution store its accounts configuration these days?
<dobey> since i can't seem to delete a remote address book from the UI
<jbicha> dobey: do you remember how you added the account in the first place? UOA, GOA or Evolution itself?
<jbicha> you could also ask in #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<dobey> evolution itself
<jbicha> ok, I don't know
<dobey> ok thanks anyway
<dobey> ah apparently it was added via UOA; deleted that accounts db and it fixed my issues there
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-09
<maxb> Ugh, it looks like the root of the problem is that GNOME have decided to make the configuration I was accustomed to impossible
<maxb> For no good reason, given it looks like libinput could support it just fine
<jbicha> why do you want to set "default"? I am the GNOME Tweaks maintainer and I intentionally did not make that confusing option available
<jbicha> there are only 3 real choices: Fingers, Area and disabled
<jbicha> "default" is either Fingers or Area depending on what your hardware is
<jbicha> I assume that most people will not read the release notes :) but I do what I can. I also blogged about this change and I'm sure many others will post about it on the internet
<jbicha> https://jeremy.bicha.net/2018/02/12/gnome-tweaks-3-28-progress-report-2/
<maxb> I wanted to set "default" because it *sounded* like "get out of my way and allow my settings in xorg.conf to remain"
<maxb> But it turns out that's not what it does
<maxb> Basically my problem is that I'm used to having both fingers and areas enabled, and now have no good way to do that
<maxb> Now that I understand what "default" is doing, I agree it's pretty useless.
<maxb> I am sad that no-one thought to retain the 'do nothing' option
<maxb> Back when it was gnome-settings-daemon, you could just disable that gsd plugin if you didn't like what it was doing
<jbicha> you can still disable /etc/xdg/autostart/org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.MediaKeys.desktop but no one will support that configuration :)
<maxb> Am I missing something? How are media keys related?
<jbicha> ok, whatever plugin it is
<maxb> Mouse, I guess
<maxb> That would be cleaner than using vim on the compiled libmutter to XXXX out the xinput property names :-)
<maxb> I don't see how that would be any help, though, given as far as I can see all the relevant code has moved out of g-s-d into mutter
<ximion> jbicha: Laney: appstream(-generator) FFEs are filed, let's see how that goes...
<ximion> if both are updated, that gnome-terminal metainfo license change patch could also be dropped, I just realized ^^
<ximion> but I really don't know if that will happen, this is a really late FFe request
<duflu> jbicha, do you know if we're aiming to get mutter 3.28.1 and friends in bionic?
<jbicha> if mutter and friends has its 3.28.1 release this week like they're supposed to, it should be no problem getting them in 18.04 before release
<jbicha> GNOME bumped their releases a bit earlier last year to make things easier for us :)
<jbicha> I'm looking forward to getting my screenshots the right color again
<duflu> jbicha, oh that's fixed? Cool
<duflu> I might have a bug report for that... jbicha do you have a link?
<jbicha> I didn't test it, but… https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/commit/2f260edf
<jbicha> it's kind of funny to me that that happened 2 release cycles in a row
<duflu> Huh. I can't find the bug report
<duflu> Doesn't matter
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey jibel
<duflu> Woo, libinput 1.10.4
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<didrocks> afternoon duflu
<tsimonq2> o/
<didrocks> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hey didrocks
 * tsimonq2 drops https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004387.html here
<duflu> Morning seb128
<duflu> and tsimonq2
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu
 * tsimonq2 waves to duflu and seb128
 * tsimonq2 also does one last point to the link above and wanders off to bed...
<seb128> night tsimonq2
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> HEY
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney, how is rainy u.k today?
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<willcooke> Standard
<willcooke> Wait
<willcooke> hold on
<willcooke> it's not actually raining at the moment
<didrocks> so, better than Standard :)
<willcooke> NOW it is.
<Laney> it's misty
<didrocks> ah phew, back to normal :)
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> but I don't think ACTUALLY raining right this second
 * Laney has a sore throat today
<duflu> Morning willcooke and Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1757401 => lets hope this gets fixed before release time
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1757401 in mutter (Ubuntu) "hybrid GPU: one screen stays black in mutter 3.28" [High,Triaged]
<duflu> dupondje, AFAIK nobody here uses (or has) a hybrid setup. I suggest you ping the Gnome guys in another channel (sorry don't know which)
<dupondje> seems not only hybrid users are affected btw
<duflu> Although the upstream bug looks like it's progressing as fast as any Gnome bug does
<dupondje> just users with 2 displays (where 1 is hidpi) and the other is not, are affected :)
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu, had a good week-end?
<duflu> Yes. A proper weekend without the chaos of Easter. You, oSoMoN?
<oSoMoN> yeah, not very relaxing, but productive, did lots in the house and the garden, and even managed to go to the theater and restaurant on Saturday
<duflu> Indeed a proper weekend.
<duflu> dupondje, your issue actually sounds related to a Mesa issue we worked around recently. Not a bug as such, but Mesa is aggressively using tiling formats that other parts of the system aren't quite ready for yet. So your bug could qualify as similar. Maybe we could work around it in a similar way, but I am hesitant to disable that more mature tiling format in Mesa. I don't think that one was added too recently
<dupondje> I got a working system now with some patched mutter :) but I just think its an issue that needs to be fixed before releasedate. Cause its a showstopper for dual display users :)
<duflu> dupondje, unfortunately the people with those expertise are not working on Ubuntu. We're waiting for them to fix it upstream first
<duflu> dupondje, sounds like an issue that could be worked around by enlarging your graphics memory. Can you try increasing it in your BIOS?
 * duflu does the libinput 1.10.4 dance
<dupondje> I dont think I can increase it inside bios ..
<duflu> dupondje, you usually can increase it for Intel GPUs
<duflu> BTW, I just checked and Y-tiling is old (SandyBridge) so we probably can't evict that feature as quickly as the other bug I was thinking about
<duflu> tjaalton, Peter tagged libinput 1.10.4 today. It sounds like it will fix half/most of my sensitivity complaints
<dupondje> let me reboot and check :)
<tjaalton> duflu: ok, I'll push it to debian
<duflu> Master is still better, but we need to wait a few months for v1.11 :/
<dupondje> duflu: just checked. Nowhere I can set it inside the bios/uefi :)
<duflu> dupondje, That's unusual. Maybe you don't recognise it. It might be labelled "IGD"-something
<dupondje> duflu: checked all options :) i'm sure
<dupondje> its dell bios .. mostly quite closed :D
<doko> $ pkg-config --cflags cairo
<doko> -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng16
<doko> any idea why the freetype and png includes appear twice?
<doko> causes an autopkg test regression
<doko> Ubuntu only, not Debian
<willcooke> morning jibel, just out of curisoity, did you try a live image today with L_aney's font fixes in?  (If indeed they have landed in the image)?  If so - any different?
<jibel> willcooke, I did, the timeouts are gone. I'm looking how much it improves boot speed
<jibel> willcooke, the timeout of bluez is still there
<jibel> and good morning
<willcooke> darn
<willcooke> was hoping that bluez would be fixed too
<seb128> doko, no idea, cairo is on sync from Debian
<jibel> willcooke, also it didn't fix the problem with the activation of the screen reader
<willcooke> bum
<jibel> but now the welcome sound is playing :)
<duflu> I wonder if we could do something more sane with dbus defaults. It seems silly we end up fighting 25 second hangs every time some component goes wrong
<duflu> willcooke, I haven't booted Xubuntu in probably years. I'll have another look at the BlueZ delay tonight
<duflu> (waiting on a new image)
<willcooke> thanks a lot duflu
<willcooke> Trevinho, when you're around, what's your feeling about the theme for side bar in Nautilus. Some opinion is that having the background colour for the icons on the left, then changing the selected background colour to the same as the labels makes it confusing.  I tend to agree, and think it would probably be "better" to have the background colour of the icons be the same as the text labels.  WDYT?
<willcooke> nit picks aside - looks great
<Laney> We're way past UIF ...
 * duflu is personally confused by the needless tab look in the side bar. The tab opens up to a list of all tab names. Makes no sense. But Laney also has a point
<Laney> might want to consider theme reworkings for post release
 * duflu just realized that's exactly what willcooke is describing
<jibel> willcooke, I did 3 runs of beta2 vs today's iso and the fontconfig fix is a huge win.
<jibel> beta2 boots to gnome shell in 3min14s on average
<jibel> today's boots in 1min4s
<didrocks> how was artful for you?
<jibel> on a slow but reliable inspiron
<jibel> didrocks, less than a minute
<jibel> let me check again
<didrocks> ok, so there is a little difference still
<jibel> didrocks, we know that preseeding snaps has an impact
<didrocks> are, first time registration
<jibel> 51s to boot artful
<didrocks> k
<didrocks> at least, huge enhancement :)
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers. You'll notice I'm using a different alias for my nick now.
<Laney> now how am I going to remember your website?
<Wimpress> I'm sure you'll manage :-)
<Laney> I tried "wimpress.org" as an attempt at trolling
<Laney> Fails miserably...
<tjaalton> duflu: libinput uploaded, should be syncable in 6h or so
<duflu> tjaalton, you made my day, thanks
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress
<willcooke> Man, it's nearly lunchtime already.
<doko> please pickup your ftbfs here ... http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/rebuilds/test-rebuild-20180408-bionic.html
<oSoMoN> ricotz, given the comments on bug #1738821, perhaps we should revert https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?h=ubuntu-bionic-6.0&id=c830674e04ed0b080308057e0dedf87c4a655f67 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1738821 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Appstream data points to libreoffice-common" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738821
<jbicha> oSoMoN: re bug 1034558, Debian's libreoffice-report-builder depends on at least libpentaho-reporting-flow-engine-java
<ubot5`> bug 1034558 in pentaho-reporting-flow-engine (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libbase-java, libsac-java, libxml-java, libflute-java, libpentaho-reporting-flow-engine-java" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034558
<jbicha> I guess we only use the embedded versions in Ubuntu because of the MIR problem (I didn't really look that closely)
<jbicha> does libreoffice-report-builder need to be in main?
<jbicha> the Start Center .desktop bug is more LP: #1696250
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1696250 in libreoffice (Debian) "Please hide Start Center and Math" [Unknown,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696250
<jbicha> mpt: I have a few design things to discuss re: the first login app. Should I talk to you then?
<jbicha> if so, do you want to discuss in IRC or on LP bugs?
<jbicha> seb128: could you subscribe the bug team to sound-icons for LP: #1762039 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1762039 in sound-icons (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sound-icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762039
<oSoMoN> jbicha, no libreoffice-report-builder doesn't need to be in main, it's only suggested/recommended by libreoffice and libreoffice-base, both of which are in universe
<oSoMoN> jbicha, it could very well be that we use the embedded versions because of the MIR requirement indeed, I didn't dig deep enough to confirm that
<jbicha> oh I see, libreoffice-report-builder is already in universe
<jbicha> libreoffice-base was in main until this cycle
<seb128> jbicha, hey, I told dok_o the other day that one was worth downgrading to a suggest, do you know if "sounds-icons" is used anywhere in Ubuntu?
<jbicha> I mean speech-dispatcher wants it, I guess I can ask Samuel Thibault about it
<seb128> "wants" as Recommends, as said I looked at it previous week when dok_o asked on this channel and my personnal opinion is that Suggests is enough, we don't need to pile up more MIRs at this point
<jbicha> I understand. I thought this would be a trivial MIR to process
<Wimpress> Laney: We've indentified some locales that don't provide a complete minimal install
<Wimpress> Should the following bugs also reference Ubiquity?
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-en-au/+bug/1762409
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762409 in openoffice.org-en-au (Ubuntu) "mythes-en-au Recommends: libreoffice-writer, all other mythes Suggests:" [Undecided,New]
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-hyphenation-pl/+bug/1762410
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762410 in openoffice.org-hyphenation-pl (Ubuntu) "hyphen-{hr,pl,ru}, Recommends: libreoffice-writer, all other hypen packages Suggests:" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> Wimpress: fixed for the main Ubuntu flavor now https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.bionic/revision/2663
<jbicha> I'm not planning to go through all the flavors though
<Wimpress> jbicha: Oooh, so the removals has expanded somewhat in Ubuntu since I last looked.
<Wimpress> Thanks, I'll compare.
<jbicha> yeah I added a bunch more language stuff that LO pulls in but my list was incomplete since I didn't use or expand wildcards
<seb128> Wimpress, I don't think "minimal" has ever been defined in the sense you are trying to give it
<seb128> Wimpress, it's not a "minimal disk footprint" install, it's a "minimal list of components" as "on your corporate desktop users don't have access to games and things you don't want them to do on their work machine"
<Wimpress> Yeah, I get that.
<seb128> your 'don't provide a complete minimal install' is worded weirdly then
<Wimpress> There's clearly an attempt to not have LibreOffice in the minimal install thought.
<seb128> what you describe seems to be a complete minimal install
<seb128> just with disk space waste
<Wimpress> And those localised dictionaries etc cause some of LibreOffice to remain for some locales.
<seb128> k, that would have been a description easier to understand than the one actually used in the bug report
<seb128> or title
<seb128> jbicha, I subscribed desktop-packages to sound-icons but I don't know if that isn't going to require a ffe, at least a statement on usefulness & iso space use, still feel late to me and could be better to do next cycle
<ricotz> oSoMoN, that is your call, this was a cherry-pick from debian 6.1 anyway, which is also not part of 6.0.x in debian?
<jbicha> I emailed the debian-accessibility list to ask
<ricotz> oSoMoN, but I am +1 for revert
<jbicha> there is interest in hiding LO Start Center by default for at least GNOME
<didrocks> also, this is what other distros did, sounds weird to have it IMHO
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ack, I'll revert now
<seb128> didrocks, have what?
<didrocks> LO Start Center desktop file
<jbicha> I'm fine with keeping it installed as long as you keep https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/patches/hide-startcenter-and-maths-desktop-files.patch?h=ubuntu-bionic-6.0
<seb128> didrocks, they are talking about adding it back no?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, which I think isn't good (which is my point, was quite unclear rereading, indeed)
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> does anyone know why upstream keeps it if all distro hate it/patch it out?
<ricotz> it is nice entry point imo
<ricotz> showing the last documents and choosing what to create next
<didrocks> entry point is meaningless, people start a "writer", or a "spreadsheet", not an app to start another app
<didrocks> the fact that it's all coming from the same application is an implementation detail that users don't care and the start center put that in front of you
<ricotz> I am not strictly in favour in any direction, just took some heat from ppa users
<didrocks> ppa users aren't a full representation of our user base IMHO
<ricotz> note that aren't bionic users
<ricotz> mostly trusty/xenial ones
<didrocks> still, I don't think the vast majority of our user based are represented by people being able to add a PPA
<didrocks> we can argue the same way to have firefox & thunderbird gather in a "Start center" as they are using the same technology
<didrocks> web browsing & emails are as different as writing a document from a spreadsheet
<ricotz> 130.000 users has some weight though
<didrocks> 130.000 of them filed a bug about lacking Start center?
<ricotz> no, got some direct emails
<didrocks> doesn't sound like a good quantified number
<ricotz> do as you like
<didrocks> well, I gave my opinion, that's it, I feel it's a mistake
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ^
<ricotz> ah wait this isn't a democracy, or is it ;P
<didrocks> :)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I pushed the revert
<oSoMoN> didrocks, note that this revert doesn't mean the desktop file will be visible, it's just adding it back (but it's kept hidden from GNOME) as it was removed altogether
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, chromium isn't starting for me https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x4dS9Z2XDG/
<oSoMoN> if upstream keeps the startcenter around it could mean that users like/expect it
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ah sorry, I didn't understand this. Hum, what does it give thus?
<didrocks> as long as it's not visible by default, I'm fine :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, removing the desktop file altogether was meant to fix bug #1738821, but there's gotta be a gentler way of fixing the issue
<ubot5`> bug 1738821 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Appstream data points to libreoffice-common" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738821
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, it actually hangs there so looks like it's running
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, can you check for any relevant denials?
<kenvandine> nouveau graphics
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ah got you! Yeah, sounds like the best move is to install it, but keep it hidden (which is why I thought it was already)
<kenvandine> org.freedesktop.secrets and bluez denials
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, nothing else
<jbicha> oSoMoN: according to https://wiki.debian.org/AppStream/Guidelines#How_to_exclude_.desktop_files_from_the_metadata you can either set NoDisplay=true or X-AppStream-Ignore=True
<oSoMoN> jbicha, ah, thanks!
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, those shouldn't be blocking, this execvp error is probably at fault
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> why does it try to exec that?
<kenvandine> oh, that's for the sandbox?
<jbicha> speaking of appstream, I'm thinking I like the idea of splitting gnome-session-properties to a separate binary package to fix bug 1756788
<ubot5`> bug 1756788 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Removing "Startup Applications" in "Ubuntu Software" makes the system unable to launch GDM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756788
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, another interesting bit of info, i had chromium favorited in my dock
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, this apparently: https://cs.chromium.org/chromium/src/chrome/browser/shell_integration_linux.cc?type=cs&sq=package:chromium&l=380
<jbicha> maybe call it gnome-startup-applications
<kenvandine> it's no longer there
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i checked gsettings and it's no longer in favorite-apps
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> i'm sure i didn't unfavorite it
<kenvandine> but that's probably not related
<seb128> jbicha, the new session binary sounds good there
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i'm on stable, but right now all the branches have the same version
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yes, I've started work on updating the beta and dev branches but upstream's aggressive use of new C++ features means it's getting increasingly difficult to get chromium to build on xenial
<jbicha> also I'm thinking about writing appstream metadata for Software Updater and Software & Updates so we can set the compulsory for GNOME field
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, understood
<jbicha> and set compulsory for nautilus and gnome-control-center so that people don't easily unknowingly uninstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, can you strace the chromium snap and confirm that it hangs on the execvp call?
<kenvandine> sure
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, that execvp error is probably a red herring, that looks like bug #1732482 but it shouldn't hang the app
<ubot5`> bug 1732482 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] doesn't properly save desktop files for "create shortcuts" action" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732482
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, lots of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JzG3R25N6q/
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i guess it just keeps trying to spawn processes and can't
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, what if you back up $HOME/snap/chromium/current, delete it and start with a fresh profile?
<kenvandine> i can do that and i assume it would work :)
<kenvandine> new msg
<kenvandine> [11701:11756:0409/094154.398271:ERROR:connection_factory_impl.cc(379)] Failed to connect to MCS endpoint with error -7
<kenvandine> what's MCS?
<oSoMoN> no idea
<kenvandine> ok, mv current
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, that worked
<oSoMoN> MCS == mobile connection server, apparently
<oSoMoN> whatever that means
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, note after moving the data, i didn't get the failed to execvp message
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, ack, and if you move your profile dir back to where it was, the app hangs again at startup, right?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> after moving it back i get the failed to execvp
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, any more useful info if you run with --enable-logging=stderr ?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, checking
<Trevinho> morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you? had a good w.e?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, nothing more useful
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, really good... you?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i'll try copying my profile from 270 to 274
<seb128> good as well, but I got a cold again today :/
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, interesting, my 274 dir is quite a bit smaller than 270
<kenvandine> well... 10% or so
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, copying 270 to 274 worked
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, this call to xdg-desktop-menu seems to be triggered to update webapp shortcuts, so assuming you manage to isolate where those are stored in the profile (I don't know that off the top of my head) and remove them, does it start?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i'll look
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sorry, was in a meeting
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, not sure what i'm looking for, would it be a sqlite db?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, no clue, let me dig
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i'm not seeing anything looking like that
<seb128> kenvandine, so here gtk fileselectors are not translated in snaps, which ones did you try and where did you look in the ui?
<kenvandine> gedit
<kenvandine> open other i think
<kenvandine> Other Documents
<seb128> do you have it open now?
<seb128> in french?
<kenvandine> not right now
<kenvandine> i have a french VM :)
<kenvandine> i can boot it in a few
<seb128> k, can you try later and ping me when yo u have it on screen?
<seb128> no hurry
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> seb128, https://imgur.com/a/hffAE
<seb128> kenvandine, right, that's not translated :)
<kenvandine> it's not english :)
<kenvandine> the buttons on top?
<seb128> kenvandine, "Other locations" on the left and the column names
<seb128> kenvandine, buttons and combo/type are provided by the app not gtk
<kenvandine> oh... the column names
<kenvandine> i missed that
<seb128> since they are bits app specific
<kenvandine> sigh
<seb128> some parts of the fileselector are API controlled
<seb128> it's a bit confusing
<kenvandine> i saw the buttons, title and the bottom bits
<seb128> right, that's the most obvious part of the UI
<seb128> kenvandine, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/tree/gedit/resources/ui/gedit-window.ui#n43
<seb128> so yeah, that's coming from gedit
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll try a build with my preload hack
<seb128> kenvandine, thx
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, what's the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream-glib/+bug/1744941 ? was that ever uploaded to xenial?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1744941 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu Artful) "gnome-software crashes in as_app_parse_desktop_file" [High,New]
<Laney> guess not
<Laney> sponsors were subscribed but that's not really getting looked at
<seb128> k
<Laney> I'll look in a bit tho
<seb128> thx!
<Laney> yep
<seb128> andyrock, hey, did you see the IRC ping from slangasek this morning about the software-properties depends move?
<seb128> Trevinho, and you, did you see the ping from will this morning about nautilus sidebar?
<Trevinho> seb128: no, let me see
<seb128> Trevinho, thx
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh... I've no strong opinions on that, I can do some tests and see what's better
<willcooke> Trevinho, thanks.  Could you send me a screenshot when you get a chance to try it?
<willcooke> I'll ask for a UIFe if we change it
<Trevinho> willcooke: ok, can you specify also things in a bug?
<seb128> jbicha, unsure if GNOME is going to roll a gnome-session 3.28.1 but if they don't can you cherry pick that commit next time you do an upload for it? https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?id=010d9dae
<jbicha> ha, you're a few minutes too late :)
<seb128> jbicha, that's your recent commit which made me think about it
<seb128> but yeah, for next one
<jbicha> seb128: we have a bzr branch… ;)
<seb128> they maybe roll a .1 tarball :)
<seb128> right, it's just tarball day
<seb128> so I'm going to be lazy and wait to see if they roll one
<willcooke> Trevinho, not sure if I really explained it properly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1762465
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762465 in Ubuntu theme "Nautilus sidebar theming is confusing" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> yes, there were multiple comments on social media about the dual colored side bar looking like the labels are submenus for each of the icons
<Laney> why does it have to start raining just as I am about to go home :<
<jbicha> bicycle or walking?
<Laney> first one
<Laney> no mudguards either
<Laney> I got some ages ago but never fitted them and then lost 50% of the screws, and finally someone stepped on them and they got all mangled
<Laney> so now I just get wet
<flocculant> Laney: I got wet - forgot waterproofs - rain on a motorbike
<tsimonq2> Rain > Snow.
<flocculant> popey: you around?
<j1mc> hi folks - i haven't submitted many patches in the past, so i'm not sure what i need to do to get attention to a few desktop-related patches i've submitted through launchpad. If someone could have a look at these and let me know if I've gone the correct route, I'd appreciate it:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubuntu-geoip/+bug/1617535
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1617535 in ubuntu-geoip (Ubuntu Artful) "geoip.ubuntu.com does not utilize HTTPS" [Low,Triaged]
<popey> flocculant: sup?
<flocculant> popey: sorry to bother - could you do two etherpad people for me? they're working with me on some xubuntu new testers stuff  - https://launchpad.net/~b-leigh and https://launchpad.net/~whobers
<flocculant> never know how long it takes for that place
<k_alam> jbicha: About gnome-initial-setup, If we want it in unity which metapackage we should add it to? unity-session? How do we set it as Ubuntu as default for unity.iso?
<popey> flocculant: done!
<andyrock> seb128: sorry I was offline
<andyrock> I didn't see the ping
<seb128> andyrock, no worry, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/04/09/%23ubuntu-release.html#t07:42
<andyrock> seb128: maybe we can move the snapd-glib dep back to common
<andyrock> for the others yes, I'm pretty sure there will be no problem
<seb128> andyrock, wasn't the request to move deps out of common for server?
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> good, can you reply that to slangasek then?
<seb128> on that note, time for some TV, have a nice evening desktopers
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<tjaalton> is there a bug for the case of "my desktop is shown for a while when resuming from suspend"?
<sarnold> tjaalton: dozens of em :) probably best to just file a new bug. they've all been fixed and rebroken again over the years.
<tjaalton> right ok
<tjaalton> would that be the kernel gfx driver then?
<sarnold> it could be; more often it's something in the shell or screen locker that just doesn't ask for the lock *before* suspending, but if it feels more like "ancient video ram is used" to you it might indeed be a video driver..
<tjaalton> well, it's flickering a bit, dunno which one it is
<tjaalton> I'll test another system tomorrow
<tjaalton> hmm yeah I guess it's a locking thing not driver
<tjaalton> it shows the desktop, goes blank, shows the lockscreen, goes blank again and then after hitting a key opens the pwd dialog
<willcooke> tjaalton, which desktop?  GNOME Shell?
<jbicha> k_alam: you'd want to add it whichever metapackage you use
<jbicha> k_alam: could you go ahead and open a bug against gnome-initial-setup in LP so that we enable the Ubuntu version for Unity if that's what you want?
<k_alam> jbicha: All right. Will do.
<k_alam> Thanks.
<jbicha> k_alam: you're going to need to test things though. gnome-initial-setup depends on gnome-settings-daemon. That alone is bad for you, right?
<jbicha> k_alam: if we enable the GOA panel like I proposed, that panel might not work without g-s-d running without being patched
<jbicha> right now, the autostart is OnlyShowIn=GNOME; to it won't automatically run in Unity (which is good if it doesn't work correctly!)
<k_alam> jbicha: I don't understand goa panel part?
<jbicha> I don't either! :)
<jbicha> bug 1762192, you'd need to modify the 0001 patch to add goa to around line 85 of gnome-initial-setup/gnome-initial-setup.c
<ubot5`> bug 1762192 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Welcome could offer to set up Online Accounts" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762192
<jbicha> and test that it actually adds the accounts
<jbicha> gnome-initial-setup is a bit complicated to test
<jbicha> if you don't make it before 18.04 release, possibly enabling gnome-initial-setup for Unity could be SRU'd
<jbicha> when I said I don't know, I meant I don't know how closely gnome-initial-setup is tied to gnome-settings-daemon and I'm not planning to do that testing for you
<jbicha> maybe it's only certain pages that need it and maybe we aren't using those pages for the "Welcome to Ubuntu" version currently
<k_alam> Ah....right......gnome-initial-setup has goa panel which won't work without g-s-d (need to test though).....So there are two options regarding this....1) copy g-s-d realed code to u-s-d......disable goa panel in initial setup.
<k_alam> 2) disable goa panel in initial setup....
<jbicha> GOA is not enabled in the Ubuntu version right now. I didn't hear from Design today about it. Hopefully we'll decide this week though.
<jbicha> I probably should have mentioned GOA earlier but this feature didn't land until Friday and it's a bit easier for me to think through things once it's a working implementation :|
<flocculant> popey: thanks - you're a gent :)
<k_alam> I don't really have time for 1........we can ship initial-setup with goa panel disabled (only for Unity)....will it that be ok for you?
<k_alam> jbicha: I need to check if there is a easier way to enable/disable panels per session without modifying internal c code.
<seb128> tjaalton, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=753678
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 753678 in lock-screen "Desktop temporarily visible after wake up from suspend" [Normal,Assigned]
<ubot5-ng> bugzilla.gnome.org bug 753678 in lock-screen "Desktop temporarily visible after wake up from suspend" [Normal, Assigned] - Assigned to gnome-shell-maint
<ubot5`> bug 753449 in branding-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #753678 package branding-ubuntu 0.5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gnome-games/quadrapassel/pixmaps/quadrapassel.svg', which is also in package quadrapassel 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753449
<seb128> night
<jbicha> k_alam: there is a vendor.conf but for multiple reasons it won't help you with its current implementation
<k_alam> jbicha: Yes. Modifying vendor.conf will affect all the sessions...it seems. I will test and come back here later. Thanks.
<jbicha> yes
<Trevinho> tsimonq2: please don't do manual uploads for unity. Let's keep continue use bileto.
<tsimonq2> Trevinho: I did use Bileto...
<Trevinho> tsimonq2: mh, why is 7.5.0+18.04.20180404-0ubuntu2 then?
<Trevinho> tsimonq2: and that's missing from lp:unity
<tsimonq2> Trevinho: Because I uploaded it to a Bileto PPA...
<willcooke> night all
<Trevinho> tsimonq2: that's bad... We should continue using merge proposals.
<tsimonq2> Trevinho: OK, sorry.
<Trevinho> tsimonq2: fine... In case both I and andyrock can review or in trivial changes I guess you can now self-approve, but please using MPs
<Trevinho> otherwise upstream code won't be adapted and it's a mess to manage
<tsimonq2> OK.
<Trevinho> :)
<k_alam> Trevinho: What to do about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1737834 ? I guess it's a issue with pulseaudio not available on bus....it compiles with pulseaudio 1.10 but not with 1.11.....Should we disable the integration tests for now if we can't fix this before release?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1737834 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound fails to build, test failures" [High,New]
<Trevinho> k_alam: is that only a build issue? I mean the indicator actually work properly?
<k_alam> Yes....I haven't face anything unusual........But I tested couple weeks ago...things may have changed since then...
<k_alam> Let me recheck this....
<Trevinho> k_alam: about your u-s-d u-c-c MPs since we're in FF they'd need an exception. Even for universe
<jbicha> Mirv: are you interested in packaging the shotwell 0.28.2 release?
<k_alam> Trevinho: Yes...I know....So how should we proceed? Should I file a ffe bug?
<Trevinho> k_alam: yeah
<jbicha> you can convert your existing bug into the FFe bug
<jbicha> sorry I didn't look at your merge reqeusts sooner. I had a lot on my plate this cycle and it kept dropping down on my to do list
<k_alam> jbicha: I will convert it to ffe bug. I should subscribe ubuntu-release-team ?
<jbicha> yes
<k_alam> jbicha: Thanks. About initial-setup I have checked. The problem is gdm. gdm uses InitialSetupEnable=True to make it autorun when session starts. But Unity uses lightdm....I couldn't find any way to auto start it in a way gdm does.
<jbicha> I'm pretty sure you don't need that feature unless you manage to run Ubuntu without any non-system users installed
<jbicha> there's a bit of explanation about that mode in bug 1762287
<ubot5`> bug 1762287 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Offer Ubuntu customizations in new user mode too" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762287
<jbicha> the existing-user mode should be just a standard /etc/xdg/autostart/ file (except that it has OnlyShowIn=GNOME;)
<k_alam> Ooops! that is indeed the issue!...I forgot to change OnlyShowIn...:(
<k_alam> Jbicha: Is there any to make it use the default theme instead of Adwaita?
<jbicha> don't run it with XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME ;)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hope you think it makes sense, given my explanation, to fix those hyphen-* packages now.
<jbicha> it's fine
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-10
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, unusually good. You?
<seb128> I've a rather annoying cold since yesterday (nose blocked, headache) but otherwise fine
<duflu> Crap
<seb128> yeah, that winter has not been good in this regard for me :/
<didrocks> good morning seb128, duflu
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, un peu la gorge qui gratte, et pas mal le bourdon après avoir vu la 2ème partie de la soirée de la fin de Nolife
<didrocks> seb128: toi, encore malade à ce que je vois :/
<seb128> didrocks, :(
<seb128> didrocks, ouais, gros rhume, j'enchaine :/
<didrocks> :/
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> jamesh, please can you email me your weekly update bullets before EOD
<jamesh> willcooke: sure
<willcooke> alsO; hi!
<jamesh> willcooke: btw, I'm giving a talk at tonight's Perth LUG meeting
<jamesh> https://www.meetup.com/Perth-Linux-Users-Group-PLUG/events/249443524/ <- about snaps on the desktop
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> jamesh, awesome!  /me shares
<didrocks> waow, builders are heavily lagging behind…
<didrocks> like 59 minutes wait for some arch
<didrocks> (transitions ppa, to testbuild symbols file addition with regexp)
<Laney> just turned the light off, started walking out of the room to come upstairs
<Laney> AND IT TURNED BACK ON
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7yjRxZIUvQ
<didrocks> tadada
<Laney> hi ^_^
<seb128> hey Laney!
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> what up
<Laney> sorry about the cold :'(
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke, didrocks
<Laney> hey didrocks oSoMoN willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> :3
<Nafallo> morning :-)
<Nafallo> finally got bored of work blocking ssh home and set up bluetooth network sharing on my phone with a specific route on the laptop ;-)
<didrocks> https://didrocks.fr/2018/04/10/welcome-to-the-ubuntu-bionic-age-new-wip-ubuntu-theme-as-a-snap/ announced on twitter/G+/hub
<oSoMoN> didrocks, cool!
<oSoMoN> so we haven't devised a better name than Communitheme yet?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it's still the WIP name, we'll bikeshed on the naming once it will enter the distro
<oSoMoN> ack,
<oSoMoN> I don't really care about the name myself, I just seem to remember that some people dislike it
<didrocks> I guess we just got rule 1: work very hard on something, first feedback is something negative :p
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yeah, that's what you get for working in the open…
<willcooke> Nafallo, :)) I just moved my SSH server to listen on port 443, that got round their blocking completely
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good morning! FYI I did a test build of 6.0.3 in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/lo-test/+packages and successfully ran autopkgtest, I'll do a round of manual testing and if everything goes well I will request an upload
<Nafallo> willcooke: I've got apache on 443 ;-)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, great! :)
<tjaalton> willcooke: re: the resume issue from yesterday; yes gnome-shell, and the bug seb128 pointed out matches the description, nice to see it's getting some action upstream after three years ;)
<seb128> tjaalton, glad that it sounds like your issue and is being worked on!
 * oSoMoN reboots to communitheme snap session
 * didrocks cross fingers and tells in advance "wfm and works in a VM" :)
 * seb128 files the UIFe to make it default, it works, ship it!
<didrocks> ahah
<seb128> it would also mean free pizzas for me I'm sure, getting Marc_o off fixing the old one :p
<oSoMoN> didrocks, it works so far, and it looks pleasant, but gtk2 apps are not themed, known issue?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hum, they should be, missing some recommends?
<didrocks> there are 2 recommends on ubuntu-session
<didrocks> gnome-themes-extra, gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<didrocks> are those installed for you?
<oSoMoN> yes, both are installed
<didrocks> let me test that in my vm
<didrocks> I didn't test explicitely GTK2 apps
<oSoMoN> I'm on the stable channel, and I tested xchat and revelation
 * didrocks installs xchat
<didrocks> yeah, confirming
<didrocks> my bet is that the pixbuf theme engine doesn't respect XDG_DATA_DIRS
<oSoMoN> oh my, I'm using more gtk2 apps than I thought :)
<didrocks> ahah, at least, you recognize them! Patch them all :p
<didrocks> so yeah, I need to look into libadwaita and pixbuf engines
<didrocks> (anyway, the GTK2 theme is way behind the GTK3 one already)
<didrocks> ubuntu-report finally built on all archs! Uploading
<didrocks> oSoMoN: bug opened and blog post amended, thanks!
<oSoMoN> cool, thanks to you!
<oSoMoN> didrocks, can you share the bug link, so I can subscribe to it?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: https://github.com/ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/issues/322
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug 322 in gtk-communitheme "GTK2 apps aren't themed in the snap" (comments: 0) [Open]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 322 in straw (Ubuntu) "straw should depend on python-gnome2-extras" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322
<oSoMoN> cheers
<didrocks> yw ;)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, when the chromium window doesn't have focus, the outline of tabs is very black, that looks a bit too strong to my eye, has this been reported already?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I would look at the gtk project issues. I know this has been discussed many times on the forum, but perhaps a bug report is more appropriate?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ack, will look for an existing report, and if I can't find one I'll file it
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, do we want a glib2 update? <-- Laney
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: Please do not merge that upload in unstable, we need to fix it, it's in hand
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I see a lot of triggers stuff on git
<LocutusOfBorg> in case, can you please steal the merge? :p
<Laney> I know about it, don't worry
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't want to have desktop stuff with my name on MoM
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<Laney> that was intentse
<Laney> intense
<Laney> got the volume-key testcase to pass 😅
<jbicha> thank you!
<Laney> not actually sure how/where to put that though
<oSoMoN> didrocks, LO snap is looking psychedelic with communitheme: https://imgur.com/a/qCFuB
<Laney> willcooke: don't suppose you know if nhaines is going to deliver the wallpapers to a bug or something?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, seb128: I prepared a LO 6.0.3 upload at https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/libreoffice-6.0.3/, can one of you please upload it?
<willcooke> Laney, yeah I spoke to him yesterday over email, he's going to try and get it done this week.  I have the links to the images though, so is there something I can do to get started?
<Laney> willcooke: A zip file of properly resized images is what I usually get
<Laney> probably quite tedious to gather that, so maybe leave it to him :P
<willcooke> Laney, what's properly resized?  16:9 with a min resoluton?
<willcooke> oh, lemme look at the existing ones, I can probably work that out
<jbicha> mpt: ping
<Laney> willcooke: 3240x2160 mostly, although some are a bit different
<Laney> so I don't think he actually adjust the images if the ratio isn't right
<Laney> they are all x2160
<willcooke> ack thx
<willcooke> I've downloaded them all now, so I will resize and CRUUUUUSH
<Laney> |M|
<Laney> oh the file name format is Image_Title_by_Image_Author.jpg
<willcooke> bah, the file he's sent me isn't the pictures at all
<Laney> rickroll'd
<Laney> he posted the list on planet
<seb128> oSoMoN, I can have a look in a bit
<seb128> jbicha, you might want to include context in a ping to m_pt if you want a reply
<jbicha> I'm trying to follow up on my question from yesterday about gnome-initial-setup design: who and where to discuss some issues
<seb128> willcooke can perhaps help you?
<jbicha> um ok
<seb128> we have a launchpad bug reports, comments on the google doc, bugs on the design team github project
<seb128> unsure what's the right way/person for that one though
<seb128> jbicha, maybe you could share the questions/feedback on the channel to start?
<jbicha> I opened bug reports but need to discuss them
<jbicha> ok, let's start with bug 1762192
<ubot5`> bug 1762192 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Welcome could offer to set up Online Accounts" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762192
<seb128> Agreed that would be an useful feature but that's for next cycle at this point
<seb128> (or .1 if we want to be agressive in improving the user experience there and we think that's one of those cases)
<willcooke> jbicha, that bug, point #1: Design have agreed to let us lay it out the way that upstream design works, and they will review it later.
<jbicha> I should have mentioned on that bug report bug 1762195 as justification for that change
<ubot5`> bug 1762195 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Welcome to Ubuntu doesn't make as much sense if user isn't admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762195
<willcooke> @ connecting online accounts - yes, but not this cycle.
<ubot5-ng> willcooke: Error: "connecting" is not a valid command.
<jbicha> I think Design only expected the wizard to show for the first issue, but that's now how gnome-intial-setup was designed upstream and currently works
<jbicha> *show for the first user
<jbicha> I'll just go ahead and post my other bug numbers here
<seb128> jbicha, well, the installer always create an admin user so in practice that's not an issue for the first user, and I think ubuntu-welcome only makes sense for that one user, at least in its current version
<seb128> so it's basically a non issue this cycle?
<jbicha> well then we need to modify gnome-initial-setup if that's what we want to do
<jbicha> it is definitely an issue :)
<seb128> to just act once for the first user?
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> wfm
<jbicha> some of my bugs just need clarification about what it is we want to do, so we can then try to fix them
<jbicha> for instance, bug 1762199
<ubot5`> bug 1762199 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Help improve Ubuntu suggests Settings > Privacy > Diagnostics but that page doesn't exist" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762199
<willcooke> that one's just a bug, Robett has commented, so is aware
<seb128> well, the intend is to point to the privacy panel which should have a matching control
<seb128> engineering work is still needed
<jbicha> will the control be renamed to Diagnostics or will it reuse Problem Reporting (or will there be both controls in Privacy)?
<seb128> I don't think it's likely to be implemented for release at this point
<seb128> we should probably just update the screen to not have that mention
<seb128> also the only thing we connected to feedback atm is the one shot reporting of installer/systems datas
<jbicha> my initial proposal was to include both strings so that translations would be good whichever way we went
<jbicha> bug 1762287 is complex but "interesting"
<ubot5`> bug 1762287 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Offer Ubuntu customizations in new user mode too" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762287
<seb128> jbicha, the concept of "send occasional info" and the reference to settings in any form doesn't make sense atm
<seb128> since we only implement a one shot send for one user
<jbicha> that's not hooked up with whoopsie?
<seb128> I didn't look at the code from Robert but my understanding was that it's not at this point
<jbicha> ok so we could include both strings but don't show either in the UI
<seb128> wfm
<jbicha> and we could have two strings, one with "occasional" and switch to the non-occasional one now
<seb128> right
<jbicha> "Yes, send system info to Canonical"
<seb128> "new user mode" is also an interesting problem
<seb128> most of the things you raise are extra feature or extra use of the feature/use in other contextes
<seb128> e.g feature work for next cycle
<seb128> now is probably not the right time for us to think too much about that and I expect the same is true for design
<willcooke> Laney, now I've got the right file :)
<jbicha> sure, it might be backportable to like 18.04.1 or .2
<seb128> right
<jbicha> it's not really a priority since our installer doesn't work like that anyway :)
<seb128> but I think the limiting point is engineering work
<seb128> not design
<seb128> like their design make sense, we just didn't plug in enough of the backends to match the design
<jbicha> willcooke: btw, upstream tried making smaller vp9 videos for "most locales" but the tarball size didn't change much
<jbicha> https://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-getting-started-docs/3.28/
<seb128> :/
<jbicha> oh there were some new translations I guess
<jbicha> like French went from 98 KB to 9.5 MB https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-getting-started-docs/3.28.0-0ubuntu1/+build/14466567
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-getting-started-docs/3.28.1-0ubuntu1/+build/14744624
<jbicha> hmm, strange all the langs in the older one had small sizes
<seb128> they just didn't have translated videos
<seb128> so symlinks to the english one
<willcooke> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1762722
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762722 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Free Culture Showcase community wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> seb128, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ken-vandine/gedit_3.28.0_amd64.snap
<kenvandine> seb128, try that out please
<jibel> seb128, do you know if a11y-profile-manager has been replaced by something else?
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry I saw your ping but just busy with other things atm
<seb128> jibel, it hasn't
<kenvandine> seb128, no worries
<willcooke> meeting time
<kenvandine> seb128, it's really translated now :)
<seb128> kenvandine; nice!
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 10 13:30:07 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic:
<jibel> seb128, it is not on the image and has been demoted to universe, that explains the lack of a11y support
<jibel> o/
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> jibel, it shouldn't, the indicator is not needed
<kenvandine> o/
<andyrock> hey
<seb128> let's discuss after the meeting
<seb128> hey!
<jibel> seb128, lets talk after the meeting
<willcooke> So this week I'll try to do it properly.  We'll go down the list and please comment on if you have any rls bugs and what the status of them is.  Then at the end we'll go through the new ones, decide if they are rls bugs or not and assign if needed.
<oSoMoN> o/
<willcooke> And to make things a bit easuer, I have a URL for each of you
<willcooke> (I think)(
<willcooke> Looks like we have enough people to get started
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: andyrock
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=andyrock
<andyrock> Rls bugs:
<andyrock> - LP: #1762082 (Fix released!)
<andyrock> - LP: #1760117 (Fix released!)
<andyrock> Others:
<andyrock> - Completed:
<andyrock> 	- Fix for LP: #1760858 merged upstream (https://github.com/Guake/guake/commit/3593b9d6e12c984338903f6610a23317cd4e5d9a)
<andyrock> 	- Fix for LP: #1760096
<andyrock> 	- Merged the work done for livepatch page in ubuntu-welcome
<andyrock> - WIP:
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1762082 in software-properties (Ubuntu Bionic) "software-properties-common 0.96.24.24 bloats dependencies on server" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762082
<andyrock> 	- Proposed fix for LP: #1761569
<andyrock> 	- Updated fix for LP: #1749007 after response from squashfs
<andyrock> 	- Fix proposed for LP: #1761841 - review in progress
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1760117 in software-properties (Ubuntu Bionic) "software-properties-gtk installs canonical-livepatch from edge" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760117
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1760858 in guake (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/guake:UnboundLocalError:on_window_halign_value_changed" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760858
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1760096 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk:GLib.GError:/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk@101:__init__:init_livepatch:__init__:_load" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760096
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1761569 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Live Patch page doesn't correctly handle existing setup" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761569
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1749007 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Snap mounts should be hidden from System Monitor" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749007
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1761841 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Notification for livepatch are not shown." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761841
<andyrock> EOW
<andyrock> just the first two are rls bugs (already completed!)
<andyrock> - fix proposed for LP: #1759468 (rejected for the moment, I'll continue the conversation with upstream later today)
<andyrock> Reviews:
<andyrock> - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/migrate-gnome-desktop-files/+merge/342685
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1759468 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center (11) gtk_style_context_clear_property_cache → gtk_css_widget_node_update_style → gtk_css_node_ensure_style → gtk_css_node_ensure_style → gtk_css_node_validate_internal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759468
<willcooke> thanks andyrock, just reading that squashfs one
<willcooke> will continue to read later.
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> confirmed that your rls list is empty, good stuff
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: didrocks
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=didrocks
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> Telemetry:
<didrocks>   * Last evolution of C API for sysmetrics requested by Robert: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-report/1.0.3
<didrocks> Communitheme:
<didrocks>   * Add snap support to communitheme.
<didrocks>   * Craft snapcraft.yaml and CI system so that every push to any of master project (one of the 5 projects for communitheme) create a new unique snap. Also, ensure any PR+following commits create a branch snap for people to test. Comments automatically generated on github.
<didrocks>   * Factor out those build tools in https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme-snap-helpers for easier maintainance
<didrocks>   * Communicate and coordinate our plan with the core communitheme team via the hub: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/snapping-communitheme/4890. Some of them now have realease management rights!
<didrocks>   * Found along the way some snapcraft release bug + documentation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1761127
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1761127 in Snapcraft "On Travis (not a real vte), releasing to a branch name during snapcraft push prints a stacktrace" [High,Fix committed]
<didrocks>   * Prepare blog post resulting in https://didrocks.fr/2018/04/10/welcome-to-the-ubuntu-bionic-age-new-wip-ubuntu-theme-as-a-
<didrocks> No rls bug
<didrocks> .
<didrocks> (last link is https://didrocks.fr/2018/04/10/welcome-to-the-ubuntu-bionic-age-new-wip-ubuntu-theme-as-a-snap/)
<willcooke> great blog post
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> thx ;)
<willcooke> confirmed that your rls list is empty
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=vanvugt
<willcooke> * Gnome Shell memory usage:
<willcooke>   - BIG NEWS: The main leak in gnome-shell (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672297) has a fix coming upstream, surprisingly in GJS. So even perfectly written JS and GObject code in gnome-shell was still leaking, thanks to GJS (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/merge_requests/114). We'll definitely grab that as soon as something lands.
<willcooke>   - Massive texture leak from last week; seems to have vanished after Easter!? (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/160) Although I would expect the GJS fix to probably resolve it, based on where I got up to.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1672297 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> * Gnome Shell performance fixes:
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 114 in gjs "WIP: Queue a GC when a toggle reference goes from >1 to 1" (comments: 7) [Opened]
<willcooke>   - Made another serious attempt at reducing gnome-shell's CPU requirement. Click through for some exciting numbers: (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/73)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 160 in gnome-shell "st_widget_paint_background leaks about 5MB of textures every time I open/close the activities overview" (comments: 7) [Closed]
<ubot5`> Error: Gnome bug 160 could not be found
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 73 in gnome-shell "js/ui: Choose some actors to cache on the GPU" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<willcooke>   - Clutter master clock fix to improve smoothness and increase frame rates (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/70): Upstream finally woke up and started commenting on the previous version. But after I implemented the trivial docs change they requested, found another bug. So then spent a day redesigning the algorithm.
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 70 in mutter "clutter: Smooth out master clock to smooth visuals" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<willcooke>   - Relevant note from last week: My first improvement to Wayland graphics performance is due for imminent release with mutter 3.28.1 this week.
<willcooke> * Bluetooth:
<willcooke>   - The main complaint this week turned out to be a non-bug. Users often mistake benign log messages for being related to other problems they experience. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1754836)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1749546 in Fontconfig "duplicate for #1754836 Booting a live session is slow - fontconfig regenerates its font cache" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> * Libinput:
<willcooke>   - More time spent hardware testing and updating bugs.
<willcooke>   - NEWS: v1.10.4 has been tagged upstream, with a good improvement in responsiveness for many touchpads (because I kept reporting bugs upstream and identified what needed backporting). IMHO though it's still only half as good as what's in master (future v1.11).
<willcooke> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<willcooke>   - Pleasing progress this week: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<willcooke> No mention of that bug above I think
<willcooke> kk, lets speak to duflu in the morning about that one
<seb128> right
<willcooke> lots to read there too, will do that in amo
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: jbicha
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=jbicha
<jbicha> • Filed multiple gnome-initial-setup (ubuntu-welcome) bugs
<jbicha> • Customized gnome-initial-setup's logo and name https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/18.04.2
<jbicha> • Completely dropped the imagemagick .desktop to fix multiple issues
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick/8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6
<jbicha> • Split gnome-startup-applications to separate binary pkg to allow it to be uninstalled LP: #1756788
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1756788 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Removing "Startup Applications" in "Ubuntu Software" makes the system unable to launch GDM" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756788
<jbicha> • Allowed totem to be uninstallable from GNOME Software
<jbicha> • Built bionic's webkit2gtk with gstreamergl, fixing unpausing videos LP: #1752197
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1752197 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu Artful) "Videos won't resume after being paused" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752197
<jbicha> • GNOME 3.28.1 releases
<jbicha> • Announced call for nominations for DMB
<jbicha> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2018-April/001241.html
<jbicha> • No current bionic rls tracking bugs
<jbicha> 🌄
<willcooke> confirmed your rls list is empty.  Thanks jbicha
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=jamesh
<willcooke> snapd:
<willcooke> * finished a secure bind mount implementation that passed Jamie's
<willcooke> security review: we carefully open file descriptors for the mount
<willcooke> source and destination, and then perform a mount between
<willcooke> "/proc/self/fd/NNN" paths, which avoids all the symlink attacks.
<willcooke> * Rebased my old user-mounts branch to filter out the parts that have
<willcooke> been landed separately.  Combining this with the secure bind mount
<willcooke> implementation, and I think we've removed all the blockers for landing
<willcooke> it.  We will then be able to properly support xdg-document-portal
<willcooke> (i.e. trusted helper file open/save dialogs)
<willcooke> * I still need to follow up on theming: it isn't clear when we can
<willcooke> expect the snapcraft features to avoid including boilerplate plug
<willcooke> declarations.  Perhaps the best option is to publish gtk-common-themes
<willcooke> along with information about what boilerplate an app developer needs
<willcooke> to include to access the themes.
<willcooke> community:
<willcooke> * I'm giving a talk about confined apps on the Ubuntu desktop at
<willcooke> tonight's PLUG meeting.
<willcooke> rls list is empty.
<willcooke> #topic jibel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: jibel
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=jibel
<jibel> * Bionic Beta 2 testing
<jibel> * Verified the fontconfig fix. Boot speed improved by 130s on a test machine (64s against 194s without the fix)
<jibel> * Reviewed and verified fixes in Ubiquity to have ttys in maybe-ubiquity and only-ubiquity modes.
<jibel> * Release bugs:
<jibel>  - Bug 1741690
<ubot5`> bug 1741690 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "You can't enable the Orca screen reader until after you click "Try Ubuntu" on Ubuntu bionic" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741690
<jibel>  - Bug 1758647
<ubot5`> bug 1758647 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "ubiquity doesn't preselect the right default keyboard layout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758647
<jibel> eof
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=heber
<willcooke> lists empty
<willcooke> jibel, should that orca bug be a rls blocker?
<jibel> willcooke, yes, I think so
<willcooke> it's already targeted
<jibel> it's an lts
<seb128> it is one no?
<jibel> without a11y support it'd be a major feature missing
<seb128> jibel, the idea of listing the release bugs is also to give a status update of them
<jibel> I just started on it
<seb128> k, that's the status then
<seb128> should be next to the bug number in the summary :)
<jibel> so the status is ... investigating where it's broken :)
<jibel> okay
<willcooke> I wonder why it's not showing in that list
<seb128> what list?
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=jibel
<seb128> it does?
<seb128> the orca one
<seb128> the second one is assigned to me in launchpad
<willcooke> ohm
<willcooke> reload and there it is
<willcooke> ok, ignore
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks jibel
<seb128> he said he was going to poke at it but we didn't reasign (yet)
<jibel> and I'd like to steal the second one from seb128 since I'm the installer I can have a look.
<jibel> I'm on* the
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> please assign as needed
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: kenvandine
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=ken-vandine
<kenvandine> * More progress on XDG User Dirs handling, I need to make some changes based on review feedback https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/103
<kenvandine> * Fixed a bug in the bindtextdomain LD_PRELOAD branch which gets us fully translated gtk dialogs https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/106
<kenvandine> * Merged CI snap builds of gnome-software into our ubuntu-master branch.  We'll now get automated builds in the edge channel.
<kenvandine> * No assigned rls bugs
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 103 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "If the user-dirs.* exists in the $REALHOME, link them into the snap's XDG_CONFIG_HOME." (comments: 4) [Open]
<kenvandine> ⚾
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 106 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "LD_PRELOAD bindtextdomain to load translations from multiple paths" (comments: 0) [Open]
<willcooke> confirmed rls list is empy
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: Laney
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=laney
<Laney> • looked into volume-key test failure, fixed one thing when run interactively but it still fails when run from the build
<Laney> • cleaned out all old ~ubuntu-release bugs
<Laney> • reviewed some freeze exception requests
<Laney> • reviewed a ton of uploads in the queue
<Laney> • rls bugs:
<Laney> ∘ http://launchpad.net/bugs/1747717 doesn't happen any more, marked as Incomplete so hopefully will go away
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1747717 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu Bionic) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-11ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned - gnome-menus -> ufw" [High,Incomplete]
<Laney> ∘ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/1749546 - patched and uploaded
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1749546 in Fontconfig "Booting a live session is slow - fontconfig regenerates its font cache" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> • fixed dh_translations to work with meson/ninja builds (only if there is one domain present for now)
<Laney> • Merged poppler to fix build failure (http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/rebuilds/test-rebuild-20180408-bionic.html)
<Laney> • Updated glib patch for GNetworkMonitor proxy test failure, is now committed
<Laney> • Had a look at the ubuntu-welcome thing and reported some issues
<Laney> ☔
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> nothing else showing in the rls list
<willcooke> nice one
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox: discussed https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1449594#c9 with upstream and Jamie, suggested to continue the discussion on the existing forum thread (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/xorg-abstract-socket-is-mandatory-for-running-snaps/4580)
<ubot5-ng> bugzilla.mozilla.org bug 1449594 in Security: Process Sandboxing "[snap] Searching for any webpage immediately produces 'Gah. Your tab just crashed.'" [Blocker, Resolved: Fixed] - Assigned to jlorenzo
<ubot5`> Mozilla bug 1449594 in Security: Process Sandboxing "[snap] Searching for any webpage immediately produces 'Gah. Your tab just crashed.'" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<ubot5`> bug 1449594 in messaging-app (Ubuntu Vivid) "messaging app missing some messages and showing duplicates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449594
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ pushed new revision to candidate channel with ibus support, then promoted to stable channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ working in the background on updating beta and dev branches, but upstream's aggressive push for modern C++ features means it's getting increasingly difficult to get chromium to build on xenial, let alone trusty
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ added ibus support to the snap (and to all snaps using the desktop-gtk* launchers in general, this requires a rebuild to work)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ pushed 6.0.3.2 snap to candidate channel and updated call for testing (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-libreoffice-6-0-3/4604), then promoted to stable channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ successfully tested 5.4.6 SRU in artful-proposed (bug #1759404)
<ubot5`> bug 1759404 in libreoffice-l10n (Ubuntu Artful) "[SRU] libreoffice 5.4.6 for artful" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759404
<oSoMoN>   ∘ cleaned up bug #1034558 and bug #1034560 (obsolete MIRs for libreoffice-report-builder)
<ubot5`> bug 1034558 in pentaho-reporting-flow-engine (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libbase-java, libsac-java, libxml-java, libflute-java, libpentaho-reporting-flow-engine-java" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034558
<ubot5`> bug 1034560 in libserializer (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libloader-java, libformula-java, librepository-java, libfonts-java, libserializer-java " [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034560
<oSoMoN>   ∘ reverted a change that removed the libreoffice-startcenter.desktop altogether after some users of the PPA complained
<oSoMoN>   ∘ prepared and tested 6.0.3 upload for bionic, asked Ken/Séb to sponsor
<oSoMoN> • snaps
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed bug #1761585, submitted a fix upstream (https://github.com/ibus/ibus/pull/1997) which was merged and then backported to the ubuntu package as a patch, and prepared a xenial SRU, currently in xenial-proposed
<ubot5`> bug 1761585 in ibus (Ubuntu Xenial) "ibus_bus_init does an unconditional call to chmod on $HOME/.config/ibus/bus" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761585
<ubot5-ng> ibus bug (Pull request) 1997 in ibus "Make the call to chmod in ibus_bus_init conditional (fixes #1996)." (comments: 0) [Closed]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ tested and reviewed https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/103
<oSoMoN>   ∘ started using communitheme snap, reported GTK2 apps not themed and https://github.com/ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/issues/324
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 103 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "If the user-dirs.* exists in the $REALHOME, link them into the snap's XDG_CONFIG_HOME." (comments: 4) [Open]
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug 324 in gtk-communitheme "Chromium tabs outline is almost black when window not focused, looks very strong" (comments: 0) [Open]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 324 in mailman (Ubuntu) "Upgrades fail with a message about "Old queue files present"" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324
<oSoMoN> • rls-bb: looked into bug #1754671 to understand the upstream status - there's active development ongoing and it looks close to landing to master, after which it would need backporting to the 1.10 series
<ubot5`> bug 1754671 in network-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754671
<oSoMoN> 🐛
<willcooke> nice work, thanks oSoMoN
<willcooke> confirmed that's the only rls bug
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: seb128
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=seb128
<seb128> • sponsoring (software-properties/livepatch fixes from andyroc_k, udisks segfault fix from andyroc_k)
<seb128> • restored the ctrl-shift-U ibus behaviour and talked with GNOME upstream about it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1760308
<seb128> • tested the gnome-initial-setup/ubuntu welcome work, did some packaging tweaks in the ppa
<seb128> • some code reviews (software-properties changes from andyroc_k, ibus SRU from Olivier)
<seb128> • updated gnome-disk-utility
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1760308 in ibus (Ubuntu Bionic) "Unicode input not working on Bionic with CTRL-SHIFT-U" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> • started fighting with ubiquity/casper-bottom to try to debug some of the installer issues
<seb128> • incoming bugs triaging, IRC discussions (ibus, snaps/gtk translations, gnome-initial-setup)
<seb128> • bionic milestoned bugs
<seb128> ∘ bug #1726143, Tim uploaded the change to not try to install an inexistant package, I need to look what else we can do this cycle or if we should postpone the extra work to integrate smb users to system ones
<ubot5`> bug 1726143 in nautilus-share (Ubuntu Bionic) "Automatic installation of samba fails with "could not find package libpam-smbpass"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726143
<seb128> ∘ bug #1735929, 1 fix uploaded to Ubuntu and 1 commit upstream waiting for GNOME 3.28.1 to be uploaded
<ubot5`> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubot5`> bug 1735929 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Bionic) "security problems with incorrect permissions for ubuntu 17.10" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735929
<seb128> ∘ bug #1758647, I confirmed it's an issue but didn't figure out the problem yet, also jibel said he could have a look some maybe it ends up being reassigned
<ubot5`> bug 1758647 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "ubiquity doesn't preselect the right default keyboard layout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758647
<seb128> </week>
<Laney> what did gnome say about the ibus thing?
<seb128> mclasen was annoyed
<seb128> he said he would email the ibus guys
<seb128> but he did by private so I can't follow the status :/
<seb128> he also said that keeps happening and that the solution is for gnome-shell to provide those features/dialog directly
<Laney> haha
<seb128> and not rely on ibus behaviours
<willcooke> confirmed no other rls bugs
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> thx :)
<Laney> at least he agrees
<Laney> thx!
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=till-kamppeter
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Got crasher bug report, upstream fixed it within an hour, fix is uploade into Bionic now. Too quick for getting an rls bug.
<tkamppeter> - cups-browsed: Uploaded some more bug fixes, especially for recognition of remote CUPS queues.
<tkamppeter> - brlaser (printer driver for Brother): Posted FFe request for upstream version 4, got approved.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Lined up all student project proposals (especially the non-OpenPrinting ones) for the Linux Foundation and requested the appropriate number of student slots from Google (8 OpenPrinting, 19 total).
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> No rls bugs
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=3v1n0
<willcooke> Might be too early for Trevinho, seb128 do you have an update?
<seb128> ah, I do
<seb128> · Appindicator work, merged various fixes upstream:
<seb128>   - https://is.gd/I8XaAa
<seb128> · Mutter SSD theme and HiDPI fixes:
<seb128>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/61
<seb128>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/62
<seb128>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/63
<seb128>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/64
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 61 in mutter "theme, frames: Use surface device scale instead of cairo_scale" (comments: 8) [1. Bug, Opened]
<seb128>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/66
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 62 in mutter "theme: Use gtk_render_icon_suface to paint button icons" (comments: 1) [Opened]
<seb128>   Merged and cherry-picked:
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 63 in mutter "theme: Allow to override the theme using GTK_THEME env variable" (comments: 9) [Opened]
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 64 in mutter "theme, settings: Get global scaling from GDK_SCALE if set" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<seb128>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/58
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 66 in mutter "WIP: theme: Render elements in groups supporting opacity" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<seb128>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/60
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 58 in mutter "theme: Scale titlebar spacing when computing x" (comments: 2) [Merged]
<seb128> · Random snap work:
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 60 in mutter "theme: Add ".appmenu" class to the appmenu button" (comments: 3) [Merged]
<seb128>   - https://github.com/diodon-dev/diodon/pull/8
<ubot5-ng> diodon-dev bug (Pull request) 8 in diodon "WIP: snap: add basic snap build" (comments: 0) [Open]
<seb128>   - Remmina fixes: https://is.gd/vWTLJR
<seb128>   - Telegram fixes: https://is.gd/XULrm8
<seb128>   - Continued review of
<seb128>     https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/103
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 103 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "If the user-dirs.* exists in the $REALHOME, link them into the snap's XDG_CONFIG_HOME." (comments: 4) [Open]
<seb128> · Working on nautilus recent search provider review (g-s will follow):
<seb128>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/98
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 98 in nautilus "Recent Files search provider" (comments: 18) [1. Feature, 5. Search, Opened]
<seb128> he didn't provide a status of his rls bugs though
<willcooke> kk, lemme take a quick look
<seb128> I need to remind him to do that next time
<seb128> he mentioned that he was looking at the nautilus one this week
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/nautilus/+bug/1756826
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1756826 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "hangs when locate search provider matches a lot of files" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> sounds like he's on it
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1758712
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1758712 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu Bionic) "GNOME Builder Omnibar theming issue with Ambiance" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> says he's got a fix
<Laney> probably commenting on the bug once a week would be an okay mechanism
<seb128> he didn't seem to have made progress for the other ones yet
<Laney> if any progress
<seb128> right
<willcooke> I expect he'll be on later, so we can ask about the others then
<Laney> people are pinging on that #1747566 pull request
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> right, I told him a few times to address upstream review comments
<seb128> he has a few changes that got a first review and where he's due to reply
<Laney> ya
 * seb128 notes on his list to tell him again
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/?field.assignee=robert-ancell
<willcooke> - Landed gnome-initial-setup first iteration into bionic https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/3.28.0-2ubuntu1
<willcooke> - Working on second iteration improvements to gnome-initial-setup
<willcooke> - Worked on landing paid snap support
<willcooke> - LightDM bug handling
<willcooke> - simple-scan 3.28.1 release
<willcooke> Looks like there are a few bugs which need looking at.  kenvandine - could you ask Robert about those if you see him later?
<kenvandine> willcooke, will do
<willcooke> #topic rls-bb-incoming
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-04-10 | Current topic: rls-bb-incoming
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> kenvandine, also the snapd-glib bugfix
<willcooke> seb128, spoke to him yesterday about that one
<kenvandine> seb128, he said he'd do a release of that
<willcooke> he's going to do a new release
<kenvandine> for xenial as well
<seb128> ah, good
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> but he's not confident that fixes the leak
<kenvandine> but he does agree it's an improvement
<willcooke> First up:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1755064
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1755064 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software crashed with signal 5 in g_wakeup_new → g_main_context_new → pk_client_resolve → gs_plugin_packagekit_resolve_packages_with_filter → gs_plugin_packagekit_resolve_packages" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> jibel,  you tagged that one, is it happening a lot?
<seb128> willcooke, kenvandine, jibel, that's probably that snapd-glib issue...
<willcooke> just thinking that
<andyrock> indeed
<willcooke> I'll assign to Robert then
<jibel> willcooke, yes it is
<seb128> same difference :p
<willcooke> or should we mark as dupe?
<seb128> he's going to ignore it!
<jibel> willcooke, but it also shows the typical "Too mayn open files" signature
<seb128> willcooke, assign, Robert can mark as dup if he thinks that's one
<willcooke> doe
<willcooke> done
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1756339
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1756339 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu) "gnome-software crashed with signal 5 in g_main_context_new → start_sync → snapd_client_list_one_sync → gs_plugin_refine_app → gs_plugin_loader_call_vfunc" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> same thing?
<andyrock> yep
<jibel> ys
<jibel> +e
<seb128> looks like it
<andyrock> when g_main_context_new is involved in the stacktrace it's likely the same problem
<jibel> and from errors.u.c
<jibel>         msg = 0x7fc1502e3c10 "Creating pipes for GWakeup: Too many open files\n"
<jibel>         msg_alloc = 0x7fc1502e3c10 "Creating pipes for GWakeup: Too many open files\n"
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1748450
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1748450 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler(message="Connection to xwayland lost") from g_logv() from g_log() from <bug 1505409>" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> that one again?
<jibel> it happens very frequently when I unlock the screen
<willcooke> Looks like Daniel is looking at it?
<jibel> UI is frozen until gnome-shell restarts
<seb128> did you manage to get a backtrace from xwayland?
<jibel> no
<seb128> :(
<seb128> that bug is basically useless without somebody who can reproduce and get one
<jibel> each time it's gnome-shell crashing and I didn't find a way to reproduce it intentionally
<seb128> let's talk getting one after the meeting
<willcooke> kk
<Laney> nominate or not?
<willcooke> jibel, you want to take that one with a goal of getting a BT?
<seb128> I don't have an opinion on this one at this point
<willcooke> I think we should
<jibel> we can nominate but without a reproducer there is very little chance to fix it
<jibel> willcooke, yes
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1748450
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1748450 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler(message="Connection to xwayland lost") from g_logv() from g_log() from <bug 1505409>" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> that's the one we just discussed
<willcooke> copy and paste
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1757321
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1757321 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "udisks2 must depend on libblockdev-crypto2 and libblockdev-mdraid2 instead of suggests [Can't mount encrypted USB drive after upgrade to bionic]" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> that's still sort of MIR stucked
<jbicha> jibel, if you need mdraid you need to get the MIRs filed for it
<seb128> MIR team did bounced a bit back on the failing tests as I was expecting
<seb128> and Laney is looking at those it seems
<Laney> only for volume-key
<Laney> That's one which is probably in our control
<seb128> skip again and see where we stand next week?
<Laney> for the others, not really
<Laney> it's been skipped for weeks and weeks
<Laney> either it's a release blocker and we should work on it, and liaise with other teams
<seb128> what do you suggest doing with it?
<Laney> or it's not
<Laney> first step is on our team to file the MIRs
<seb128> willcooke, jibel, how important are incrypted keys?
<seb128> encrypted
<willcooke> I think it should be worked on
<jibel> the main problem is more crypto2 than mdraid for people upgrading to bionic
<willcooke> like laney said, lets at least get MIRs done
<seb128> well MIR is inprocess with Laney looking at the test
<Laney> that's for one half of it
<Laney> not the mdraid bit
<Laney> that bug title specifies both
<seb128> do we need mdraid?
<seb128> I don't know enough about those techs to have an opinion on how required they are
<jibel> I've seen only one report from someone with kubuntu who faced the mdraid issue.
<seb128> well our bionic tester userbase is small
<jibel> other than a this poor experience I don't have an opinion
<jibel> yup
<seb128> it's more a question of how used/useful is mdraid for mainstream Ubuntu
<seb128> willcooke, ^ opinion ?
<jbicha> personally, I'm ok with it being a suggests, main promotion can be easily backported to bionic once approved, right?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> so retitling/purposing that bug for -crypto?
<Laney> we have the MIR for that
<seb128> which is being handling through the volume-key/MIR
<Laney> you can target that one if you like
<seb128> so you would mark it dup of the MIR?
<seb128> and target the MIR?
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<willcooke> can someone target the MIR then and I will untag that bug
<willcooke> (is that right?)
<willcooke> seb128, ? ^ Is that right?
<Laney> if it's only libbytesize blocking that might be an easy MIR not requiring a security review btw
<Laney> https://github.com/storaged-project/libbytesize/blob/master/src/bs_size.h
<Laney> it could be notfixing
<seb128> willcooke, I'm a bit lost at this point
<seb128> seems more complicated that it should be :/
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/volume-key/+bug/1754422 is targeted now
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754422 in volume-key (Ubuntu Bionic) "[MIR] volume-key" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> we need the volume-key MIR approved, which needs tests fixed it seems
<Laney> that should get the luks bit
<seb128> then we can promote crypto
<seb128> then we need to decide what we think about mdraid
<seb128> willcooke, Laney suggested notfixing the other one, wfm
<willcooke> other one = #1757321 ?
<jbicha> in Debian, mdraid also wants thin-provisioning-tools (so a second MIR)
<seb128> willcooke, yes
<Nafallo> encrypted usb keys is definately something I'll use.
<Nafallo> sorry, just read through the meeting logs :-)
<Nafallo> 11:30 UTC every Tuesday? willcooke seb128
<willcooke> I'll update that in a sec, I've got too many tabs open
<willcooke> let's move on
<willcooke> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1761739
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1761739 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Submits a message to a remote server even when "No, don't send any info" is selected" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> Nafallo, Nafallo add 2 hours
<willcooke> That's the intended action and I've spoken to various people about it and that's the way its going to work.  So I need to untag it
<jbicha> willcooke: just wontfix it then?
<didrocks> willcooke: I guess Laney/Robert wanted to get a better design being more explicit
<seb128> with a comment stating that
<willcooke> will do that in a mo
<Laney> I don't think "No, don't send any info" is acceptable in that case
<Laney> but notfixing is the right tag I guess, and even close the bug if it's not going to get any fix at all
<willcooke> Laney, ack we will improve the wording
<willcooke> next: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1682455
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1682455 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird not available in GNOME Software" [Medium,Triaged]
<willcooke> I tagged that one, seems important that people can find it
<willcooke> but now I think about it, it's already installed, so probably not a rls bug
<willcooke> anyone disagree?
<Laney> no
<jbicha> willcooke: who owns firefox and thunderbird?
<jbicha> thunderbird isn't pre-installed for the minimal Ubuntu install
<willcooke> Chris Coulson is the maintainer of ffox, and I /think/ thunderbird
<seb128> he is
<jbicha> then let's ask Chris to fix the bugs. I provided suggestions in the bug
<willcooke> I'll do that
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1682455
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1682455 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird not available in GNOME Software" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> gah
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1761554
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1761554 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[bionic] Extended characters in GNOME screen keyboard don't get entered" [Medium,Triaged]
<jbicha> U Budgie notably installs Chromium instead of Firefox, but Firefox is so popular I'd like to see that issue fixed for them
<seb128> the snap is listed right? ;)
<Laney> jbicha: it's notfixing for the desktop team as a release tracking bug IMHO
<jbicha> I nominated this extended characters bug after getting no attention upstream.
<Laney> you can still fix it
<jbicha> Laney: ok
<seb128> +1
<seb128> did you try to nag them on #gnome-shell?
<jbicha> I guess I'm hesitant to do Mozilla releases since that's a good way to get stuck being the new maintainer!
<Laney> the mozilla one, not this current one (although that might be too)
<seb128> ask carlosg if he needs more info
<jbicha> seb128: yes, but it's been a few weeks so I can try pinging again
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> next: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1762152
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762152 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager is unable to connect to Wifi. Ask password and then loop forever" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> it feels odd that no one else has mentioned the issue yet, maybe not a very popular function yet
<willcooke> I'll raise the n-m one on Thursday and see if I can get someone to help
<willcooke> ditto the next NM one
<jbicha> I don't think I can fix the osk bug, but if you just want someone to talk to GNOME about it, I guess you can assign me
<willcooke> and we're out of time, but I think that's the end of the list
<willcooke> anyone got anything they want to talk about before EOM
<willcooke> jbicha, thx
<didrocks> (nothing from me)
<willcooke> ok, then lets end
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 10 14:32:15 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-04-10-13.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> Thanks all
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> thx
<willcooke> Better, but still not perfect on the rls-bb-incoming
<jbicha> seb, I uploaded gnome-session 3.28.1 to bionic queue during the meeting :)
<seb128> ah, nice, thx
<seb128> bah, we need to restore xterm on the iso :p
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> g-t refuses to start in ubiquity-dm mode for some reason
<seb128> GNOME p**o*c***
<jbicha> I hope you're joking about xterm 😟
<Nafallo> just installed the two packages for encrypted keys fwiw. seems they're not enough for my LUKS encrypted USB key.
<seb128> jbicha, I'm joking about adding it back, but not about missing it atm, I can't find a way to start the GNOME one
<Nafallo> Error unlocking /dev/sda1: The function 'bd_crypto_luks_open_blob' called, but not implemented!
<seb128> Nafallo, did you restart udisks?
<mgedmin> g-t really wants to talk to a gnome-terminal-server over dbus and have it open any new windows
<seb128> right
<Nafallo> seb128: no :-)
<seb128> mgedmin, which doesn't seem to work in that env
<seb128> overengineered and not reliable at the end :/
<Nafallo> seb128: thanks.
<jbicha> seb128: I mean I guess you could have a casper hack so that xterm is installed in the live environment but with .desktop's set to NoDisplay
<Nafallo> confirmed working
<seb128> Nafallo, great!
<jbicha> xterm was also a pain to get off our iso because of virtual dependency issues with germinate
<jibel> cyphermox, hey, could you do a release of Ubiquity? it adds ttys back in only-ubiquity and maybe-ubiquity modes and helps with debugging.
<seb128> yeah! found my way out
<seb128> click on release-note in ubiquity
<seb128> get a browser
<seb128> got download the xterm deb
<seb128> open in gnome-software
<seb128> install
<jibel> lol
<seb128> I've my comment line
<seb128> screw you GNOME and your dbus activation :p
<jbicha> 😸
 * mgedmin used to like the features enabled by a single gnome-terminal-server process, namely the ability to drag and drop tabs between arbitrary terminal windows
 * mgedmin was sad when that feature started segfaulting and eventually got disabled
<cyphermox> jibel: sure
<jibel> cyphermox, thanks
<doko>  oSoMoN, seb128: I assume there is a FFe for LO?
<jbicha> doko: why? it's just LO 6.0.2 →  6.0.3
<jbicha> seb128: I'm curious, were you still thinking about cherry-picking the Settings > Thunderbolt panel to bionic? (not been merged into GNOME yet)
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/22
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 22 in gnome-control-center "WIP: thunderbolt: new panel for device management" (comments: 11) [Opened]
<Laney> jbicha: I don't see thin-provisioning-tools on mdadm in Debian https://salsa.debian.org/utopia-team/libblockdev/blob/debian/sid/debian/control btw
<Laney> or what were you referring to?
<jbicha> Laney: you're right, it's libblockdev-lvm2 that wants thin-provisioning-tools but we still might want that since we use lvm for full-disk encryption
<Laney> it's all separate issues though
<jbicha> yes, I guess the main driver for -crypto (volume-key) is USB sticks. I guess we need both -crypto and -lvm2 to manage our full-disk-encryption partitions
<jbicha> I'm not really working on these other MIRs
<Laney> I'm just going to add a trello card, it can be backlogged if appropriate
<Trevinho> hello
<jbicha> thanks
<jbicha> good morning
<Laney> hey Trevinho!!!!!
<Trevinho> seb128, willcooke: sorry for forgetting again a proper status update on rls bugs (I also forgot to mention themes reviews and few other things), but as said I'm reworking the nautilus patch as that is also needed before release (as per upstream request). Others are due these week too.
<Trevinho> hey Laney !!!!
<Laney> Trevinho: you good?
<tintou> I don't know where to put this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1762435
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762435 in langpack-o-matic "evolution translations are missing in Bionic" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, no worry, you do better with the status update next week then right? ;)
<seb128> doko, bug fix updates don't need a ffe, that's for feature updates by definition
<seb128> jbicha, I'm talking to gicmo regularly, we agreed that it was late to have that in bionic, I would rather target .1
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> tintou, hey, seems like that got reassigned on the right project, it might have been one of those component which was disabled by error (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2018-April/007473.html) and fixed in the next langpack export
<seb128> tintou, I'm going to keep an eye on it, thanks for reporting
<tintou> thank you :)
<seb128> np!
<Laney> tkamppeter: hi, would you be able to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pstotext/+bug/1762778 please? It's a regression after your ghostscript update that is breaking some tests, not to mention pstotext.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762778 in pstotext (Ubuntu) "ghostscript 9.22 breaks pstotext: Unrecoverable error: undefined in DELAYBIND" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> looking at postscript is reminding me of an undergraduate module that I did where we had to write it by hand
<doko> heh, once I wrote postscript by hand as well
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, sure, I was supposed to do it last time, but well... :-D
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/rawspiral.ps
<Laney> doko: ^-
<Laney> Mon 30 Oct 2006 10∶38∶05 GMT
<Laney> dup 1 ne { 1 sub fibb dup 3 -1 roll add } { 0 1 } ifelse
<Laney> remember being proud of that line
<doko> Laney: https://github.com/18xx/ps18xx/tree/master/ps18xx
<Laney> oh gosh, this is something else
<doko> https://www.google.de/search?q=ps18xx&client=ubuntu&hs=c1y&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=wIRPhF2ekqRBOM%253A%252Cb2A2ku4vZqfQeM%252C_&usg=__Wkj4bapgMM9xLplRXesqKxiAQpo%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwix09DGkbDaAhUFb1AKHRoHCIgQ9QEIaDAI#imgrc=wIRPhF2ekqRBOM:
<doko> ok, I'll stop
<Laney> board game generator?
<Laney> looks fun
<doko> yes, play board games by pbm. apparently people are still using it.  I can bring the board game for the next sprint, but playing takes some hours ...
<Laney> :D
 * Laney is up for hours long board games
<Laney> we have a couple but it's rare that people want to play them with us :P
<jbicha> ximion: I want to add a compulsory_for_desktop tag for both GNOME and MATE, but I don't see any examples of that being done in the archive
<jbicha> it's interesting that https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/chap-CollectionData.html suggests using the tag multiple times
<jbicha> but https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/blob/master/plugins/core/gs-appstream.c#L724 suggests using one tag with something like GNOME:MATE
<jbicha> if you wanted context, the specific use case is software-properties-gtk in Ubuntu which is a depends of both the Ubuntu and Ubuntu MATE metapackages
<ximion> jbicha: I am not 100% sure if I understand the question right...
<jbicha> so we don't want someone unknowingly removing that critical metapackage in GNOME Software
<ximion> that comment in GNOME Software's source code is pretty explicit on what needs to be done and how
<ximion> jup, add one or multiple compulsory_for_desktop tags to the metainfo files of the respective apps
<jbicha> ok, I'll try with multiple tags since that looks a bit nicer to me :)
<ximion> yes, you have to add multiple tags, anything else is not valid by the spec
<jbicha> ok, I see, the comment wording was confusing to me
<ximion> the colon notation is only to be used for the special case where one desktop environment has multiple shells, like "GNOME-Classic:GNOME" and you explicitly only want to make the app compulsory when the particular shell is running, and not in any flavor of the GNOME desktop
<jbicha> yes, that makes sense. I just wasn't reading very well
<ximion> the usual case that you want is just to add two compulsory_for_desktop tags, one with GNOME and one with MATE as value
<ximion> I guessed something like that - it is really hard for me to read texts about something I know stuff about the same way as someone who is reading it for the first time
<ximion> if you have some spare time, please improve the spec or comment texts to something that you feel makes more sense
<jbicha> I think it was my fault for reading the comment (and I found the comment with codesearch.debian.net). If I had just read the spec, I would have been fine
<Trevinho> jbicha: as for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-builder/+bug/1758712 feel free to submit patch upstream, not an ubuntu theme bug.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1758712 in gnome-builder (Ubuntu) "GNOME Builder Omnibar theming issue with Ambiance" [Medium,Triaged]
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-11
<jbicha> GunnarHj: howdy, I opened LP: #1762889
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1762889 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "dh_translations doesn't strip .desktop files when more than 1 pot target with meson" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762889
<GunnarHj> jbicha: As I wrote in a comment on that libgweather commit, it's worse than that. dh_translations does not do anything, so AFAICT we need to keep all those debian/rules entries for now for all packages with > 1 domain.
<jbicha> just a moment…
<jbicha> ok, I see. I'm reverting the libgweather commit
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Good. But your idea in that bug looks interesting.
<jbicha> I um never noticed the _translations.tar.gz before and I didn't realize there is supposed to be a .pot inside it
<GunnarHj> The setup is pretty complex... I think I have learned a lot of it the past few months.
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> G'day oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks oSoMoN duflu
<duflu> Hi seb128
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<didrocks> rather good, but tiring night with little one coughing
<didrocks> you?
<seb128> oh :(
<seb128> the kids being sick is never ending :/
<didrocks> never *ever*
<seb128> I'm fine but that cold is rather annoying, nose is really blocked and I don't sleep well and need to use tissues every few minutes
<seb128> it's a bit better today so hopefully I get over it before the w.e
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<didrocks> seb128: crossing fingers!
<duflu> seb128, life was good until I started trying to debug Totem again. Then not so good
<seb128> :/
<duflu> koza, seb128, jibel, the meeting time is wrong again. Should be 1 hour from now but Google thinks it is now. Anything to discuss?
<seb128> duflu, calendar says jibel is off today
<seb128> willcooke is in London
<seb128> I don't have anything to discuss
<seb128> should we skip?
<duflu> seb128, koza, yes skipping. I'm off outside for a couple of minutes in that case
<duflu> And then there was willcooke. Good morning
<seb128> duflu, ttyl!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> moin
<seb128> duflu, we probably want to discuss 5.49 (or 50) for SRU/.1 but that be after 18.04 is out
<willcooke> seb128, did you already ask duflu about that bug we talked about in the meeting?
<Laney> yo
<seb128> willcooke, not yet, we were talking bluetooth
<willcooke> ack
<seb128> hey Laney, what's up?
<willcooke> what ho Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 willcooke
<didrocks> hey hey willcooke, Laney
<willcooke> hi didrocks
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> did my first ever "jog" yesterday evening
<Laney> now my legs hurt
<didrocks> did you stretch afterward?
<Laney> a bit
<Laney> it ended at the pub so I stretched my arm at least ;-)
<didrocks> ahah, and mouth as well I guess :)
<Laney> could do more I guess
<didrocks> especially after jogging :p
<Laney> going to do the park run on saturday, wanted to check if I was going to die ...
<willcooke> duflu, seb128 do you guys want to join the HO or nothing to talk about?
<didrocks> Laney: how long will it be?
<seb128> beer is good for re-hydrating
<seb128> willcooke, oh, we just agreed to skip before you joined, we though you were on your way to London and we didn't have anything to discuss
<seb128> willcooke, also <seb128> duflu, we probably want to discuss 5.49 (or 50) for SRU/.1 but that be after 18.04 is out
<Laney> didrocks: it's 5k
<didrocks> is there an equivalent in gtk2 of gtk3-demo-application? I thought there was, can't find the name back (I know there is gtk-demo, but the example is better to check busy cursor and such)
<seb128> willcooke, also dufl_u pointed out that the meeting should be an hour later but the calendar shows it for now, DST still not fully sorted out :/
<seb128> (I don't know if that's right and both slots wfm)
<didrocks> Laney: I would say you will suffer for the last 1.5-2km ;) but it's still doable for a noob :p
<Laney> heheh
<Laney> tkamppeter: hi, are you going to fix pstotext for that bug?
<duflu> And morning Laney
<duflu> seb128, I think maybe you missed the last BT meeting. We decided there to look at 5.49+ after 18.04. And I mentioned it in a bug or two too
<willcooke> just had a quick chat with koza
<willcooke> and will be heading to London in a mo
<duflu> koza, are you really online?
<dupondje> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/81 seems we have working patches :D
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 81 in mutter "hybrid GPU: one screen stays black in mutter 3.28" (comments: 19) [Opened]
<ubot5`> Error: Gnome bug 81 could not be found
<seb128> willcooke, ok oh, koza didn't reply on the channel so we though he was not around ... next time
<seb128> dupondje, did they made it to .1?
<willcooke> nw, we just had a chat about life, the universe and everything
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> running the skype snap on 18.04 segfaults mutter
<seb128> that's nice
<seb128> willcooke, did you apport/whoopsie report it?
<didrocks> there is not anymore gtk2 widget factory app, correct?
<duflu> Problems with Skype sound familiar
<willcooke> seb128, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762954
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762954 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Running the skype snap under the Wayland session crashes the whole session" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> didrocks, not that I know
<seb128> willcooke, you don't get a report in /var/crash?
<didrocks> damn, I will need to create a simple app with busy cursor it seems… thanks seb128
<seb128> didrocks, :/
<dupondje> seb128: will see :) Dunno when they will tag .1?
<duflu> seb128, no news is good news. There's still time: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/blob/master/NEWS
<seb128> dupondje, they were supposed to do that on monday but some components are late
<duflu> Also https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/blob/gnome-3-28/NEWS
<willcooke> seb128, hm, I think I do, but it didnt upload it.  Should I just attach it to the bug?
<dupondje> I just confirmed the patch works, so lets hope :)
<seb128> willcooke, please don't, just use ubuntu-bug on it
<seb128> ubuntu-bug .crash
<seb128> dupondje, great
<willcooke> seb128, done that as a new bug, LP: #1762960
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1762960 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Running classic snaps crashes wayland session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762960
<willcooke> I'll tidy up the old one, and sort out the dupes later, need to get on the train now
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<willcooke> will try and get a table on the train
<willcooke> see you in a bit
<seb128> duflu, good to have a reliable way to trigger one of those xwayland segfaults! ^
<duflu> seb128, I checked yesterday and there are relatively few Xwayland crashes compared to gnome-shell crashes. The numbers don't align
<duflu> I updated the main bug about it
<seb128> k
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1505409
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1505409 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in x_io_error() from _XIOError() from _XEventsQueued() from XPending() from gdk_check_xpending() ["Connection to xwayland lost"]" [Critical,Confirmed]
<didrocks> oSoMoN: do you mind testing out https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme-snap-helpers/pull/3? It should fix GTK2 support. You have instructions to test the snap directly (you need to restart your session though to have the change taking into effect)
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 3 in communitheme-snap-helpers "Ensure GTK2 application are themed" (comments: 1) [Open]
<oSoMoN> didrocks, sure, testing now
<oSoMoN> didrocks, that fixes the theming of gtk2 apps, very nice!
<oSoMoN> I'll comment on the PR
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> so, only 2 issues remain :)
<didrocks> for those interested: https://github.com/ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/issues/325#issuecomment-380383969
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug 325 in gtk-communitheme "Evince has a totally invisible gui with the snap theme" (comments: 7) [Bug, Confirmed, Open] - Assigned to didrocks (Didier Roche)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 325 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "no icon" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325
<didrocks> I'll fix evince directly (opening a bug, and such), for the snaps, I'll need to talk to jdstrand
<didrocks> well, it's going to be in abstractions/gnome for the proper fix, so, I'll need to talk there to jdstrand as well for evince :)
<willcooke> Weee.  I'm on the new train direct to Blackfrirars!
<willcooke> duflu, I have an xwayland crash file, do I just attach it?
<duflu> willcooke, no, please run ubuntu-bug
<willcooke> (on mobile data, might lag/drop out)
<willcooke> kk
<duflu> We can't retrace them by hand
<duflu> What's new about the new train?
<willcooke> LP:#1754693 looks like the same bug but I'll log this one anyway, just in case
<willcooke> It's a brand new route which goes pretty much door-to-door for me.  They reused some old tunnels under kings cross to link two lines and the new service started last week.  Brand new trains too
<willcooke> duflu, lp: #1762971
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1762971 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Running classic snaps crashes wayland session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762971
<duflu> willcooke, That's interesting. It's crashed in swrast. Did you notice slow rendering or high CPU?
<duflu> Or is it a VM?
<willcooke> It's a real machine
<willcooke> I'll crash it again and see if I hear fans spin up
<duflu> I've been ignoring all xorg* crashes because my inbox and mornings are overloaded already. I wonder if this is a common one
<willcooke> Nothing too unusual.  skype used some cpu, then it froze, then apport used some cpu and then it locked up
<willcooke> then it restarted
<duflu> willcooke, it's the Xwayland process supposedly using software rendering
<willcooke> now I cant get to my ttys
<duflu> willcooke, need to wait for the retrace
<duflu> willcooke, yeah I think bug 1754693 is indeed the same. So good news: It's not using swrast -- that's just wrong when you're lacking debug symbols
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 1754693 could not be found
<duflu> Maybe https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/01a80d2110a46f6b6d857ce814079646e695f4ca
<seb128> duflu, it's easy to retrace locally or to download the coredump and use gdb on it on another bionic/amd64 system
<duflu> Yeah, if the symbols match
<seb128> if the machines are bionic update they use the same binaries, it usually works
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ is that bug known by you?
<duflu> I can't find any other instances other than those mentioned above
<seb128> well it's bionic, not our default session, and some specific snaps
<seb128> so not a surprised not that of a common combo
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess you know that tb is older in bionic that in other pockets?
<LocutusOfBorg> hurray for glib2!
<LocutusOfBorg> but...       + cherry-pick per-desktop overrides from GNOME #786496
<LocutusOfBorg>         Allison confirmed the patches will be committed to glib soon
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 786496 in general "Replace custom override schema with per-desktop override" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786496
<ubot5-ng> bugzilla.gnome.org bug 786496 in general "Replace custom override schema with per-desktop override" [Normal, New] - Assigned to gnome-shell-maint
<ubot5`> bug 786496 in Redshift "Redshift don't work with Dual Screen on Linux" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786496
<LocutusOfBorg> are we sure this is still the case?
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't see much activity on upstream tracker
<seb128> I doubt it's still the case, he just copied the old changelog entry
<LocutusOfBorg> what about a prod in upstream tracker?
<LocutusOfBorg> or merging in Debian the patch, so we go back in sync...
 * willcooke prepares to enter the new tunnels.  They're probably haunted.
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: There is no way those patches are going into Debian, they need to come via upstream
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, the bug tracker is open, you can try nagging
<seb128> Allison is not likely going to land those, she stopped working on glib afaik
<Mirv> jbicha: yes to shotwell 0.28.2, landing via a ticket
<seb128> but other maintainers might be wanting to review/land it
<Laney> our team should still have an interest in seeing those patches merged imo
<seb128> I think it does have one
<seb128> but we have little leverage over upstream there
<seb128> you are probably the person in the team who did the most glib upstream contributions, I don't think we have annoying on the path to be comaintainer
<seb128> annoying->anyone
<Laney> it was my impression that di_drocks was in charge of making sure they went upstream in the end
<seb128> well, there is only so much he/we can do :/ j_bicha tried to nag earlier in the cycle and got ignored
<seb128> if you have idea/suggestions on what else we can try I'm happy to get some
<Laney> ask Phillip
<seb128> I guess we can try pinging again, doesn't hurt (unless people get annoyed to be nagged too much)
<Laney> I'll have a word with him
<seb128> thx!
<duflu> Heh. Now I'm bisecting software and hardware to find a bug
<duflu> that's new
<seb128> how does that work?
<mgedmin> first you draw a line in chalk around the middle of your laptop, then you get a big axe ...
<duflu> seb128, I think it will involve moving my HDD from the new desktop back into the old one
<seb128> ah
<seb128> mgedmin, :)
<duflu> To dinner and beyond
<seb128> willcooke, retraced confirmed your xwayland issue is bug #1754693
<ubot5`> bug 1754693 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xwayland crashed with SIGABRT in st_renderbuffer_delete()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754693
<jbicha> I think one problem was that I asked about the glib patches too late in the GNOME release cycle. Since their cycle just started now, it's a better time
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha
<seb128> well they could have reviewed or replied "looks good but better for next cycle"
<seb128> rather than just ignoring it
<Mirv> jbicha: shotwell 0.28.2 in unapproved queue now
<jbicha> thanks :)
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, aren't those options in e.g. dh_strip predefined somehow in the Debian packaging system? We'd need a custom option. (Struggled with it the other day without success.)
<GunnarHj> Laney: If you know what it would look like in init(), I'd need some handholding for that part.
<Laney> GunnarHj: laney@nightingale> ~/temp/pkgbinarymangler-136/dh_translations --domain=foo
<Laney> domain is foo
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/1019708/
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks! I'll give that a try. (Tonight or tomorrow.)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, hey, can you retry https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.0.3-0ubuntu1/+build/14746085 ? that looks like a flaky test (it failed once in my PPA build, too)
<seb128> oSoMoN, is that ok if somebody else retry? :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, I assumed it was and did click the button
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> yw!
<jdstrand> didrocks: hey, can you create a forum topic for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1762993. the requested change is simple but it goes against the snapd design. I think it is going to need some justification and discussion (with a possibly different outcome) with the snapd team
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762993 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snaps can't load communitheme theme" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> seb128, do you know if I have to have fingerprint hardware to get some UI to appear in settings for configuring fingerprints?
<willcooke> or Trevinho if you're around ^
<tjaalton> seb128: oops, missed your ping.. no, it's not
<kenvandine> seb128, did you get a chance to test that gedit snap i sent?
<didrocks> jdstrand: I'll open one, have you looked at the apparmor one for evince by any chance?
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1761841/comments/3
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1761841 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Notification for livepatch are not shown." [Medium,In progress]
<andyrock> I was thinking about the same
<youpi> hello, on launchpad I have pushed a branch containing a commit that --fixes lp:1234 , is that enough or should I also click "Propose for merging" explicitly?
<jdstrand> didrocks: I saw it. I don't have any objections. going to swing back around to it later
<didrocks> jdstrand: thanks! FYI, I just had a testrun installing the package in a VM and everything works as expected
<jdstrand> cool
<kenvandine> didrocks, can you respond to https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/issues/107
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug 107 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "GDM screen did not change" (comments: 0) [Open]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 107 in Baz (deprecated) "Please enhance baz changelog to support additive changelogs" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'm assuming that's because he's not on 18.04
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, it's expected. It's not because one user is changing his theme that it will change gdm one
<didrocks> so, basically, the instructions is the same than going to vanilla one
<didrocks> I'll answer there and ask for some help updating the general instructions :)
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> mvo: jdstrand: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-using-themes-in-other-snaps/4946 FYI, tell me what you think
<seb128> youpi, you need to propose for merging, referencing to a bug is only going to make the bug mention the branch but not list it as proposed for merging/needing a review
<seb128> andyrock, good point but some UIs display need to display the NoDisplay item, e.g the gnome-control-center notifications panel to let you turn off the livepatch notifications if you want
<seb128> andyrock, unsure we did the required work for livepatch to be listed there yet, but if we didn't we should (I think it's a key to add to the .desktop)
<youpi> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, I though it was not needed since when I said I didn't manage to test yet you said you did it and it was translated fine, which I though validated the testing
<seb128> willcooke, I would expect you do need to hwd yes
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> willcooke, yw!
<didrocks> doko: I think we only need a finale ack on bug #1759540
<ubot5`> bug 1759540 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-report: send telemetry data to ubuntu server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759540
<didrocks> g-i-s is acked on my side (and this is the dep)
<kenvandine> seb128, that's ok, i was hoping for a review to go with it :)
<kenvandine> https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/106
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 106 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "LD_PRELOAD bindtextdomain to load translations from multiple paths" (comments: 0) [Open]
<seb128> kenvandine, I had it to my list, probably for tomorrow at this point though
<kenvandine> cool, thx!
<seb128> yw!
<Trevinho> morning
<kenvandine> hey Trevinho!
<seb128> willcooke, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/blob/master/panels/user-accounts/um-user-panel.c#L858
<Trevinho> hey kenvandine
<seb128> good morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> willcooke: you need to have hardware, but... you can fake it
<Trevinho> willcooke: however I think you do have hardware
<Trevinho> don't you  have a *60 gen thinkpad?
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<Trevinho> how are you?
<seb128> Trevinho, having a rather annoying cold, I keep using tissues and my nose is blocked :/ but ok otherwise
<seb128> Trevinho, you?
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, so bad.... you should go a bit more in tropical countries :-D
<willcooke> Trevinho, using a new machine I borrowed from OEM
<Trevinho> seb128: allright
<Trevinho> willcooke: ah, as I think in your x260 (isn't that yours?) you could use the driver I did
<willcooke> Trevinho, yeah OEM have asked me to show them what the UI looks like, on this $OEM laptop without a fingerprint reader
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> no biggy
<willcooke> it can wait
<willcooke> I'm sat with the guys here, so thought I would show them
<willcooke> andyrock, https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NvbrIW3B/image.png
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, I can create a fake driver for fprintd that work by, for example, using a combination
<Trevinho> I did like that but it was hacky and I've trashed it
<willcooke> andyrock, via jamiebennett.  Seems to have translated itself in to German?!
<willcooke> Trevinho, meh, dont worry about it
<andyrock> willcooke: I guess it's a problem in translations
<andyrock> mmm
<andyrock> not sure what's happening tbh
<willcooke> it's german on my machine as well :)
<Laney> the en_GB translations have german in them
<Laney> msgunfmt /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/software-properties.mo
<dupondje> FYI: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/75 this fixes black screens/wayland crashes with dual screen setups :) So it will be in 3.28.1 :)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 75 in mutter "native: Disable the use of KMS modifiers by default" (comments: 0) [Merged]
<Laney> they look fixed though https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/software-properties/+pots/software-properties/en_GB/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Sign+In so probably the next langpack update will sort it out
<andyrock> Laney: thx!
<willcooke> didrocks, I've installed tweak tool for reasons, and I notice that the ubuntu-dock and ubuntu-indicators extensions are marked as off.  Is that known/a real problem?
<didrocks> willcooke: it's known (and it's the case since the beginning)
<didrocks> basically every extension that is part of a mode is off
<didrocks> my long long proposal and patches for GNOME Shell fixes it
<didrocks> but no review since october and weekly pings…
<didrocks> (and multiple resubmit on gitlab and such)
<didrocks> willcooke: that's https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/1
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 1 in gnome-shell "Better mode extension support: status sync and disabling." (comments: 0) [Opened]
<didrocks> and I had patches for Tweaks, chrome shell to use the new API
<didrocks> (the chrome extension)
<didrocks> they are all waiting on G-S though ^
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw, sad this isn't properly reviewed :(
<willcooke> if you've got join messages on, that guys gonna have a fun time in this channel :) ^
<willcooke> looks like they saw wisdom
<tkamppeter> Laney, hi
<Laney> hi tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> It seems that Poppler hangs on a test chain which ends up in old and unmmaintained pstotext which is needed by dhelp to display the RFCs.
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have tried to follow the hint of the Ghostscript warning, patching pstotext to use "-dREALLYDELAYBIND", but Ghostscript fails with it.
<tkamppeter> Seems that the Ghostscript guys have already pulled out this feature and forgot to remove this workaround.
<Laney> I guess that it doesn't require much maintenance since it worked up until recently
<Laney> Proabably pstotext needs fixing to not use this removed feature
<tkamppeter> The removal looks complicated as there are PostScript files which contain DELAYBIND.
<tkamppeter> Laney, OCR written in PostScript and this uses DELAYBIND.
<Laney> I mean if it's needed then this is a ghostscript bug after all isn't it
<Laney> Back in a bit
<tkamppeter> Laney, probably then I better look into patching DELAYBIND support back into Ghostscript and reporting a bug on dhelp upstream to prepare for removal of DELAYBIND.
<willcooke> night all
<Laney> tkamppeter: I was a little bit confused since just echo | pstotext fails
<Laney> that's a blank ps file which probably doesn't have this DELAYBIND thing in it
<tkamppeter> Laney, pstotext is partially written in PostScript, it runs ghostscript with PS files which come with pstotext, these contain DELAYBIND.
<tkamppeter> I already contacted Ghostscript upstream on that. the DELAYBIND deprecation was actually taken back in 9.23 and the gs guy told me with which patch it was done.
<tkamppeter> Laney, I backported that patch and as the return of DELAYBIND is incompatible with -dSAFER I patched the -dSAFER out of pstotext.
<tkamppeter> But now I get another error (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j7TMTfM7wd/), showed it to the gs guy and he said:
<tkamppeter> I really feel that holding onto backwards compatibiility with a utility last updated 14 years ago isn't always going to be in our best interests......
<tkamppeter> As I do not know programming in PostScript I do not know how to fix pstotext.
<tkamppeter> Laney, I wonder why the upload of Poppler triggers the test of a documentation-only package. Does Poppler depend on this package which provides all RFCs? Does Poppler need this?
<tkamppeter> Laney I also wonder why the failure only occurs now, I have updated gs to 9.22 two months ago.
<Laney> tkamppeter: doc-rfc depends on poppler, thus triggers its tests which use pstotext
<Laney> apparently it doesn't depend on ghostscript directly otherwise it would have been triggered then
<Laney> and sorry that we have to maintain ancient stuff; that's the way of distros sometimes
<Laney> There is a proper way to get it removed - analyse everything that uses it and make it stop doing that one way or another
<tkamppeter> Laney, pstotext is probably missing an autopkgtest, otherwise Ghostscript had triggered it in the first place.
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have no real idea how to fix that without causing a big impact on the LTS.
<tkamppeter> Laney, stepping back to gs 9.21, reintroducing its bugs and removing 9.22s new features is bad in that stage of an LTS, also creates an ugly epoch.
<tkamppeter> Laney, Writing a wrapper script named pstotext around (well-maintained) filters of the cups-filters package resembling the command line of the original pstotext could cause problems as the output will for sure not be the same.
<tkamppeter> Laney, pstotext is only used by dhelp, by nothing else.
<ximion> jbicha: since I can't upload to Ubuntu, would you upload the appstream package, now that the FFE is approved?
<jbicha> ximion: could you go to https://launchpad.net/~ximion/+archive/ubuntu/appstream/+edit enable all architectures and then do a test rebuild as requested?
<ximion> I did, but it doesn't automatically rebuild stuff in the PPA
<jbicha> right, you need to do a new upload
<ximion> I'll do a no-change upload later to trigger new builds
<jbicha> thanks
<jbicha> I'm just trying to keep the Release Team happy :)
<jbicha> does asgen need to be the same version?
<tkamppeter> Laney, my suggestion is to patch dhelp to use Ghostscript's ps2txt and to modify the autopkgtest of doc-rfc to use ps2txt instead of pstotext then, too. The the need of pstotext in the whole distro is eliminated and pstotext can get removed.
<tkamppeter> Laney, doc-rfc and dhelp need to depend on Ghostscript and not on pstotext any more.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-12
<didrocks> good morning
 * tsimonq2 waves to didrocks 
<didrocks> hey tsimonq2
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<ricotz> didrocks, hi
<duflu> Morning didrocks, tsimonq2, ricotz
<didrocks> hey duflu
<tsimonq2> o/ ricotz duflu
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> huh, I've never seen this before: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/blob/master/Progress/spinner.svg
<seb128> willcooke, where is it supposed to be used?
<duflu> Morning Laney, seb128, willcooke
<willcooke> seb128, I don't really know.  It looks like m_pt is uploading a lot of design assets and docs from all over the place in to github, and that was one file I clicked on by random
<seb128> hey duflu, how has your day been so far?
<seb128> willcooke, k, never saw it either
<duflu> seb128, painful, but only because I'm trying to fix totem again
<seb128> did you make any progress figuring out what regressed?
<willcooke> duflu,  I tried with 18.04 yesterday and I /think/ it is a bit juddery.  I wanted to install 17.10 and try that but I needed that machine yesterday
<willcooke> I can reinstall it today I think
<duflu> seb128, seems to be GLX-specific, so Xorg sessions mostly. And I am looking at a realtime profile showing it spending 60% of its time waiting in synchronization calls
<duflu> It's also confused by 18.04 using upstream's gst-vaapi code (17.10 used my own patch). But I hope that's not an issue
<duflu> willcooke, you mean video is juddery?
<willcooke> duflu, yeah
<Laney> hey seb128, got a sore throat but otherwise ok
<Laney> you?
<Laney> moin duflu willcooke
<willcooke> word Laney
<willcooke> BTW, that xwayland crash - do I need to do anything else, or is it understood now?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> willcooke, Probably nothing. But maybe verify the use case. I think the other bug was with snaps too
<duflu> Is there any snap containing an Xwayland binary that might get run?
<duflu> I woulnd't have thought so
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<seb128> duflu, I don't think so
<willcooke> duflu, yeah, all classic snaps it seems
<duflu> willcooke, I wonder if they're special because they're over-confined, lacking access to the graphics hardware, and so hitting the swrast use case
<duflu> A crash in Xwayland is still a crash in Xwayland, but I'm trying to describe the trigger
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<willcooke> duflu, well, if they're classic snaps they shouldn't be confined at all
<willcooke> oh, that's what you're saying, they are being confined when they shouldnt be
<duflu> I'm not really sure. I'm not looking at it at the moment
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<willcooke> jibel, I have a present for your from the OEM team :)
<duflu> The good news is people are still fixing Xwayland, including some unreleased fixes
<jibel> willcooke, oh, should I be pleased or not? ;)
<Laney> it's a giant 💩
<willcooke> jibel, not sure yet.  It's a 15" 2-in-1.  Quite a nice machine.
<jibel> just on time for the release
<seb128> Laney, I'm ok, that cold is still annoying me though, I didn't sleep well and now it seems the baby got it as well so didn't sleep well either which over-screwed my night :/ and he had fewer this morning so isn't at the childcare so we are looking after him in turn today (well he's sleep for now so we are both working atm ;)
<willcooke> jibel, I took Bionic for a spin on it, it's fine. Everything works
<jibel> seb128, I found the problem with the screenreader, I'm testing a fix
<jibel> it's caused by https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/01d88119132f277196fa39c05b733dd1b4c5e951#diff-27bd3da1798473ae0fa876e6712c08a4
<willcooke> jibel, nice one!
<seb128> jibel, that sounds weird/doesn't match my understanding of the issue
<seb128> jibel, is the issue you are looking at happening in a live session/after installation or in ubiquity only mode?
<jibel> seb128, in maybe-ubiquity mode
<jibel> seb128, when you're on the "try or install" window the a11y icon is not displayed and the screen reader cannot be activated with alt+super+s
<seb128> jibel, what is "maybe-ubiquity"?
<Laney> seb128: hugs, hope everyone gets better soon :(
<seb128> the first screen that give you the choice between live session and install only?
<seb128> Laney, thx
<Laney> maybe-ubiquity is the try or install screen
<seb128> thx
<seb128> is the issue specific to that screen?
<jibel> seb128, the ubiquity-dm window with a list of language and 2 buttons "Try Ubuntu" / "Install Ubuntu"
<seb128> like does it work then in live session or install modes?
<seb128> jibel, anyway, I think that's not he issue
<seb128> or maybe you would get the a11y icon to work
<seb128> but that still wouldn't work to enable the screenreader
<seb128> I poked a bit a it and remembered I debugged it in N-Y, it's still the same issue than by then
<seb128> like me try to find the bug, I had a start of patch that needed finished iirc
<seb128> ah, found it
<seb128> jibel, it's still https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1719995
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1719995 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen reader does not read Ubiquity windows" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> basically what the keybind and shell menu do is to set the screenreader enable key in gsettings to true
<seb128> which in the session enable the service through gnome-session/autostart conditionned on this key value
<seb128> but we don't use gnome-session in maybe-ubiquity or ubiquity-dm
<seb128> so nothing watch the gsettings key to activate the service when it's true
<seb128> my start of patch was https://launchpadlibrarian.net/340645974/ubiquity-screen-reader.patch
<seb128> but it would at least require stopping the service if the keybinding is used again
<seb128> jibel, ^ can you test that patch though?
<seb128> I'm unsure how to patch things from casper-bottom
<seb128> or if that needs a local iso respin
<seb128> so I didn't test it
<seb128> but in theory it should work
<seb128> didrocks, ^ btw, you were interested by that screenreader issue as well
<jibel> seb128, I'll test it
<seb128> jibel, thx
<jibel> seb128, you meant orca  instead of onboard?
<jibel> in the patch
<seb128> jibel, yeah, sorry
<seb128> I keep confusing those 2 :/
<jibel> np
<jibel> there is ton of dead code in casper related to a11y
<seb128> jibel, the UI side/lack of icon is another problem and that might have to do with the commit you pointed, I don't know
<seb128> there is a gnome-shell ubiquity mode that restrict the UI
<seb128> so it's probably a matter of making the a11y icon displayed in that mode
<jibel> seb128, yeah, the component a11yGreeter has been dropped and now it's only a11y + setting always-show-universal-access
<jibel> so it's just changing the name in the ubiquity mode and setting  the key in a casper script
<seb128> good
<jibel> also there is a key for /o/g/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys/screenreader set to ''
<seb128> where?
<jibel> seb128, when you dump the registry in ubiquity-dm mode. This key was not present in previous releases
<jibel> not set
<tkamppeter> Laney, hi
<seb128> jibel, that sounds weird
<tkamppeter> Laney, did you see my messages about the gs/pstotext problem yesterday night?
<Laney> tkamppeter: yeah, I think it's OK to switch the tests to use ps2txt if you want - in that case it should be filed in Debian on doc-rfc too IMO
<seb128> jibel, do you know why the pending isos didn't get promoted to current for some days?
<jibel> seb128, I'll have a look
<seb128> jibel, thx
<didrocks> seb128: good work :)
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<tkamppeter> Laney, then I suggest to file it in both dhelp and doc-rfc in Debian, to not only switch over the test but assure that dhelp stays functional and to completely eliminatre the 14-year-untouched pstotext from the distro, removing a dependency, removing an upstream-unmaintained package, removing a package which does a task which ghostscript does by itself with ps2txt.
<Laney> tkamppeter: well, I filed an RC bug so if pstotext's maintainer wants to fix it they can and if they don't it'll be auto-removed, but that shouldn't stop other packages from moving away
<duflu> willcooke, it appears all my performance problems have been caused by changing hardware Haswell->Kaby Lake. So no code regressed, I just never encountered the problem when working on Haswell. Now with the same HDD in the old machine, performance is sweet again. Progress, but weird.
<willcooke> Oh, wow, odd.
<duflu> My Haswell is 4x faster than the Kaby Lake
<willcooke> Is your Kaby lake dual core with hyper threading? vs 4 actual cores on Haswell?
<duflu> willcooke, they are both 4 actual cores (desktops)
<duflu> Although the Haswell is a Xeon so might be extra-fancy
<jibel> seb128, I tried your patch, it actives the screen reader but then I hit bug 1719995
<ubot5`> bug 1719995 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen reader does not read Ubiquity windows" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719995
<jibel> activates*
<jibel> seb128, can you submit an MP?
<jibel> you have to import Gio too and fix the pep8/pyflakes issues
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have moved doc-rfc to ps2txt now and uploaded it, it got immediately approved (was it you?). The FTBFS is not caused by my change, it broke much earlier, in the phase of dependency installation, probably simply needs to be restarted.
<Laney> It's already restarted so I can't see the error.
<Laney> And no, there is a script to do it for unseeded-un-packagesetted packages.
<Laney> Please could you send that on to Debian?
<seb128> jibel, well, as written on the bug the reason I didn't submit it is because I didn't implement the desactivation, but I can submit the part I have sure
<seb128> jibel, is the "does not read ubiquity windows" also true in the live session?
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have restarted the build after writing the last message to you.
<tkamppeter> Laney, to where to Debian should I send it?
<Laney> the BTS
<Laney> e.g. using 'submittodebian' from the source package you just uploaded
<Laney> tkamppeter: Looks like it worked this time
<didrocks> kenvandine[m][m]: hey! When you are around: do you have a minute to discuss the theme snap? (There are multiple issues/things to coordonate upon)
<jbicha> Laney: jibel: this commit sounds interesting when ubiquity was really slow to log in https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/89492d1d
<Laney> jbicha: sounds like it could be
<Laney> I don't think it was only gsd-media-keys failing though
<Laney> is it in .1?
<jbicha> g-s-d didn't do a .1 yet, but it's at least in the gnome-3-28 branch
<Laney> it's in the branch at least
<Laney> ah yes
<jbicha> for those that didn't hear, garnacho is going to be Red Hat's g-c-c/g-s-d maintainer from now on
<seb128> GNOME one as well?
<seb128> Bastien mentioned yesterday that he was going to be the packages maintainers in their distros
<seb128> but upstream was not clear to me
<Laney> he said "sure" but it sounded a bit unexpected :P
<jbicha> my understanding was that was supposed to be part of the job description for the Red Hat job 🤷
<seb128> let's hope it doesn't mean he stop fixing input bugs or issues with the new OSK because he's too busy with other things now
<jbicha> so um we managed to get the OSK extended characters working in F28, not sure what's not working right in Debian/Ubuntu though
<didrocks> kenvandine: not sure if you saw my ping as the one I had was against your matrix instance (regarding gtk-icon-theme)
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey hey ;) it was for reference: 13:26:48   didrocks | kenvandine[m][m]: hey! When you are around: do you have a minute to discuss the theme snap? (There are
<didrocks>                     | multiple issues/things to coordonate upon)
<kenvandine> didrocks, it's definately not a perfect solution
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, and in particular that it's not building right now :p
<kenvandine> but it was the best we could come up with after 3 or 4 different meetings in budapest
<didrocks> (not in the store either and no snap referencing it)
<didrocks> should we have a quick HO to see how we can progress on it?
<kenvandine> it's on my list to discuss with james this week
<kenvandine> i'm not sure of the current status
<didrocks> kenvandine: can we discuss about the additions I want to make for communitheme, sharing snap and such?
<didrocks> at least so that I can hook up on my side
<tkamppeter> Laney, pstotext-free doc-rfc and dhelp uploaded and Debian bugs reported.
<kenvandine> we need to get communitheme included for sure
<kenvandine> i'll have james add that
<kenvandine> didrocks, can't do a HO right now
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, there are some subtilities for people to test latest :)
<Laney> tkamppeter: thanks, what is pstotext-free?
<didrocks> and multiple points I want to ensure we get that correct
<kenvandine> no headphones and i'm working from the car dealer :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ahah, best work place ever! Will have time later?
<kenvandine> yes
<Laney> kenvandine picking up his tesla
<kenvandine> Laney, i wish!
<kenvandine> getting service done
<jibel> seb128, the screen reader works in the live session but doesn't in "install" mode and ubiquity dm
<seb128> even when orca is started?
<seb128> :/
<seb128> but it reads other part of the UI like the indicator?
<jibel> no it doesn't read anything
<jibel> like orca is not started
<jibel> well, the indicator tells it is
<jibel> it is started
<jibel> let me see if I find any error
<seb128> does it tell "screen reading activated" when being started?
<seb128> or maybe sound is not working?
<jibel> the sound is working, the drum is playing, but when the screen reader is activated it does not tell "screen reader activated"
<seb128> weird
<seb128> well let me know if you can figure out something, the other day when I debugged and started orca manually it was reading fine
<jibel> orca is not running
<seb128> what's the easier way to test my ubiquity patch? is that to rebuild an iso?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I'm lost
<seb128> that's after testing my patch?
<jibel> yes
<seb128> but the patch didn't work/start orca?
<jibel> and changing onboard by orca
<jibel> seb128, the patch works because the indicator shows up and the screenreader is enabled but orca does not start
<seb128> wth
<seb128> the patch does subprocess.Popen() on it
<seb128> so that call fail?
<seb128> any error in the log?
<seb128> that doesn't make any sense
<seb128> what my patch does is basically react to the gsettings key status change and start orca
<Laney> you can probably add systemd.unit=rescue.target to break in a more functional environment
<Laney> don't think it has to be as early as casper-bottom for this
<seb128> it shouldn't change the indicator behaviour
<Laney> in there you can have network / vim / stuff
<seb128> Laney, ah, good to know, thanks
<jibel> you add emergency to the boot command line
<Laney> there are many ways...
<seb128> well maybe with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/18.04.5 on the pending iso I can just go to a VT now?
<Laney> VTs are supposed to work again now too, so maybe you can even hack it live and restart the session (not tried that)
 * seb128 is downloading the pending iso
<seb128> I hope it works, it didn't migrate to current
<seb128> unsure if that's because it's buggy :p
<jibel> seb128, yes use the pending iso
<jibel> you have VTs
<seb128> good
 * seb128 tries that
<jibel> and it works
<jibel> seb128, the promotion failed because the server running the test cannot download the iso
<seb128> jibel, thx for checking
<jibel> seb128, starting orca from a console works so it looks like the callback is not called
<seb128> right
<seb128> that makes more sense
<seb128> jibel, what is "emergency" on the boot cmd supposed to do?
<Laney> give you a shell
<Laney> I'm not really sure why he said that since I already gave a way to do it, it's just confusing to give another one
<Laney> and they aren't equivalent, you don't get as many services started in emergency.target vs rescue.target
<Laney> it got late, I should have lunch
<Laney> 🍽
<Laney> hmm, I wonder if the Characters search provider should prefer emoji over other things
<Laney> I searched for fork and didn't get 🍴
<jbicha> kenvandine: how did my Characters snap get disconnected from the gnome-3-26-1604 snap?
<jbicha> $ snap changes    error: no changes found
<jbicha> anyway: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/gnome-shell-search-providers/4322 :(
<kenvandine> jbicha, ugh... don't know
<kenvandine> must be  a snapd bug
<jbicha> where would I even look for logs for stuff like that?
<kenvandine> jbicha, we need to spend time on figuring out the search providers
<kenvandine> i really don't know
<kenvandine> popey, any idea where we can get logs for snaps disconnecting?
<kenvandine> maybe the journal
<jbicha> I under re: the search providers. L_aney just made me jealous :)
<Laney> #snappy might be a better channel
<Laney> hah
<kenvandine> good point
<Laney> I accidentally revealed how I have it installed
<tkamppeter> Laney, pstotext-free is free of pstotext, without pstotext.
<jbicha> understand
<tkamppeter> Laney, doc-rfc has made it into Bionic now.
<popey> kenvandine: i dont understand
<kenvandine> popey, wasn't sure where to look for logs on why interfaces might not be connected that should have already been autoconnected
<kenvandine> for jbicha, gnome-characters wasn't connected to gnome-3-26-1604
<kenvandine> but turns out after a reboot it was
<kenvandine> so not sure why it thought it wasn't connected
<kenvandine> we sent him to #snappy but i don't think anyone responded to him
<popey> huh
<seb128> Laney, sorry, I went with trying the emergency tip first because I was unsure how systemd.unit work, if that's a boot option or a target I need to create on the fs i some way
<jibel> seb128, do you understand why with your patch the a11y icons shows up when the screenreader is activated and why it doesn't without?
<jibel> icon*
<seb128> jibel, no, that doesn't make sense to me
<jbicha> jibel: are you talking about the gnome-shell accessibility menu in the top right corner?
<seb128> you are sure it's not another update on a recent iso that made a difference or something?
<jibel> seb128, to me neither and ij both cases the value of the key changes
<jibel> jbicha, yes
<jibel> seb128, I'll recreate the iso to be sure
<seb128> you test by recreating the iso each time?
<jibel> yes and no, it depends.
<jbicha> jibel: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.a11y always-show-universal-access-status true
<seb128> using the "emergency" boot option I could wget the patch and apply it on the iso
<seb128> jbicha, nothing does that in ubiquity atm though?
<jibel> jbicha, I know but the problem is that orca is not starting
<jibel> seb128, this is the patch i pointed out this morning
<jbicha> GNOME3 initially always had that menu showing but people complained that they didn't need universal access stuff
<jibel> they removed a11yGreeter but now you have to set always----status = true
<jibel> I think it makes sense to always show the indicator on the live session
<jibel> at least for installation
<jbicha> jibel: yes at least for the install mode where you aren't running a full desktop session
<jbicha> on the other hand, I guess we'd need to make sure all those toggles actually work in that environment
<jibel> but having the indicator *and* orca is even more useful :)
<seb128> +-
<seb128> ups
<seb128> jbicha, right, they don't atm which is what we are talking about
<Laney> tkamppeter: oh right, I get it, I thought that was a package name
<Laney> seb128: it's a kernel cmdline parameter the same as emergency, it tells systemd to start a different unit
<seb128>  instead of?
<Laney> default.target
<seb128> or just adding an unit?
<seb128> ah ok
<Trevinho> hello
<oSoMoN> hi Trevinho
<seb128> good morning Trevinho
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<tkamppeter> Laney, noe only poppler and dhelp need to be made using the autopkgtest of the new doc-rfc, which they seem not to use according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html.
<tkamppeter> Laney, s/noe/now/
<Laney> tkamppeter: They just need retrying.
<Laney> I did it
<Laney> we've got a few FTBFS on the rebuild test btw http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/rebuilds/test-rebuild-20180408-bionic.html
<Laney> in case anyone wants releasey tasks to do
<Trevinho> hi didrocks, oSoMoN and seb128 :)
<Trevinho> and Laney :
<Laney> oh hey Trevinho
<Laney> what's up?
<Trevinho> all good, at the end here the network can be better than expected if you go in the right spots and know the right people :-D
<Laney> Raúl your big buddy
<Trevinho> ahah, sort of
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, time to look at the dh_translations patch?
<Laney> GunnarHj: not right now
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok.
<seb128> jibel, Laney, jbicha, the patch doesn't work because ubiquity-dm is root so it listens to the gsettings key for that user where the keybinding is going through gsd-media-key which is an "ubuntu" user process
<seb128> I wish we still had upstart :/
<seb128> it would be trivial to do an user job use the gsettings key as a condition
<Laney> seb128: oh right, do you need to do the drop_privileges thing?
<Laney> (I didn't see your patch)
<seb128> I guess
<Laney> we had to do something like that for the gsd-xsettings thing
<Laney> that's waiting for a dbus signal so not exactly the same
<Laney> but could be comparable
<Laney> because you had to get on the user's session bus
<seb128> Laney, ubiquity-dm does a bunch of those, gtk_ui not atm it seems?
<seb128> Laney, my patch is people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubiquity-screen-reader.patch
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubiquity-screen-reader.patch
<Laney> huh, that was for usd only
<Laney> hope we don't have that bug back since it's not being used any more
<Trevinho> seb128: you can use settings_a11y.connect("changed::screen-reader-enabled", on_a11y_changed)
<Trevinho> and maybe also gsettings.get_boolean() == True
<Laney> GET_BOOLEAN EQUALS TRUE
<Laney> GET OUT!
<Trevinho> != False
<Laney> :D
<Trevinho> :)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Btw, I just realized something which I ought to change in that patch. Please wait until I have submitted next version.
<seb128> Trevinho, that would work for any user?
<seb128> Trevinho, or what do you mean?
<Laney> seb128: look at the slideshow bit (start_slideshow())
<Trevinho> no. no.. just cleanups :)
<Laney> it drops, does a load of stuff to set up webkit and then regains
<seb128> Trevinho, ah
<seb128> Laney, right, I see now, going to try that, thanks
<Trevinho> instead of dropping the privileges you might just set the proper env to connect to user gsettings no? Like the runtime path and dbus session
<Trevinho> well, for monitoring changes just the session should be enough
<Laney> dbus will refuse that I think
<Laney> plus that is gruesome
<seb128> and we have handy functions to drop/restore privileges
<seb128> so better to use than invent another solution
<Trevinho> andyrock was using that I think too, so maybe he has tips
<Laney> yay poppler went in
<Laney> thanks tkamppeter
<andyrock> I was using what? :)
<seb128> andyrock, ubiquity's misc.drop_privileges_save()
<andyrock> was not working properly in my case
<andyrock> *it was
<andyrock> I don't remember how
<andyrock> I had to use gtkplug to do the privilege drop properly
<andyrock> iirc because I could not drop the privileges at that point
<jbicha> andyrock: the livepatch page in gnome-initial-setup doesn't work very well :( I guess I'll file another bug
<andyrock> jbicha: what's the problem?
<tkamppeter> Laney, thanks, so I have hit Retry a little bit too early. Nice that all is working now. pstotext has no reverse dependencies any more, so it is ready to be shot to the moon.
<jbicha> andyrock: have you tried it?
<jbicha> gnome-initial-setup 3.28.0-2ubuntu3 was just published to bionic
<andyrock> jbicha: please make sure you remove your u1 account from gnome-control-center
<andyrock> otherwise it won't work
<Laney> tkamppeter: next time wait until rmadison shows you the required version is available
<Laney> bit of a waste of compute cycles to spuriously rery
<Laney> retry
<Laney> if there's no resolution to the RC bug I filed then it should hopefully be removed from unstable - we could follow that
<jbicha> andyrock: oh, it worked this time
<jbicha> maybe I was hit by the "you can't just close Online Accounts immediately after removing an account" bug you fixed in g-c-c 3.28.1
<andyrock> mmm that should be fixed
<andyrock> not in bionic
<andyrock> upstream at least it's fixed
<jbicha> yes
<tkamppeter> Laney, OK.
<andyrock> jbicha: so I can make it working if you already have that account
<andyrock> jbicha: one possible solution is e.g. if we get the error "account-already-setup"
<jbicha> andyrock: I like the way it works in software-properties
<andyrock> we can just pick that account
<andyrock> jbicha: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/62
<ubot5-ng> CanonicalLtd bug 62 in desktop-design "Authentication in gnome-software using gnome-online-accounts" (comments: 9) [Priority: High, Open] - Assigned to matthewpaulthomas (Matthew Thomas)
<ubot5`> bug 62 in Launchpad itself "Maintainers can add themselves to the CC: list too" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62
<jbicha> hmm, there are some interesting papercut bugs here
<andyrock> jbicha: I'm going to change the design once it is completed
<andyrock> then we can use the same design in software-propertis, gnome-initial-setup and gnome-software
<andyrock> but we really need to work with goa upstream to move that dialog in their API
<jbicha> andyrock: for instance: https://bicha.net/i/software-properties-livepatch-half-on.png (that's what it looks like after completing g-initial-setup)
<jbicha> all I have to do is click Sign In and choose my account in the little popup dialog and it then displays correctly
<andyrock> oh I can fix this
<andyrock> Can you open a bug?
<jbicha> sure
<andyrock> jbicha: thx!
<willcooke> G'night all.  I'm making pizza from scratch for dinner.  Sorry Trevinho and andyrock, I think you will be horrified.  Pics to follow if it works.
<seb128> k, so dropping the ubiquity priviledges as in people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubiquity-screen-reader.patch doesn't work
<seb128> so it's for another day
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<andyrock> :D
<xclaesse> is there a known issue with ssh-agent in Ubuntu 18.04? I just upgraded from 17.10 and it's asking for my ssh key password everytime I try to connect to a remote host in a terminal
<Trevinho> mh, I hope will is enojoying his pizza, without the need of calling a delivery service one :-D
<Trevinho> for sure it will look more pizza than the Cuban one, although I like it, considering it's 40-50 €cents each :)
<flocculant> jbicha: re LivePatch - is that just for Ubuntu installs? Also Sign In here is in German :D bug 1763492
<ubot5`> bug 1763492 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Update page - Sign In is in German, unable to proceed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763492
<sarnold> flocculant: nice :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I saw bug #1763471. How/were do such strings show up to the user? (I'd like to play a bit.)
<ubot5`> bug 1763471 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "dh_translations should handle AppStream metadata also" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763471
<GunnarHj> s/were/where/
<flocculant> sarnold: :)
<flocculant> I did giggle a bit
<flocculant> which sounds bizarre ina 55 year old 6'4" 17 stone bloke :p
<sarnold> hahaha
<jbicha> GunnarHj: the GNOME Software app is the usual place where you could see translated app names and descriptions
<jbicha> some apps are in there with a .desktop but not appstream metadata. Those apps won't have the opportunity to be translated until someone converts them
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, thanks. Will get back when I have played around.
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/108 is ready for review (I finally found the time to test rebuilding snaps for gtk2, gtk3 and qt5 to check for possible regressions)
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 108 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Move ibus socket path handling to the common launcher exports, so that Qt apps also pick it up." (comments: 1) [Open]
<oSoMoN> and with that I'm off to bed
<oSoMoN> have a good night everyone
<Trevinho> jbicha: I see you've released a  new nautilus, but the bzr repo with the debian stuff isn't updated yet
<Trevinho> can you do that?
<Trevinho> jbicha: also 0019-search-engine-add-locate-based-search-engine.patch isn't applied upstrea... why have you dropped it?
<ximion> Laney, jbicha: FWIW, appstream seems to build & work well on Ubuntu
<ximion> (I just had a VM here to test that with the PPA)
<Trevinho> nor 018 was..
<Trevinho> Mh, I'm fixing that
<jbicha> Trevinho: ok, I pushed since it sounds like you're fixing things afterwards
<jbicha> I'm having trouble remembering to do bzr push. Sorry
<Trevinho> jbicha: have you did the push now?
<jbicha> yes
<Trevinho> jbicha: ok, I've to revert some changes
<jbicha> ximion: you couldn't enable s390x in your PPA? I suppose I'm not going to ask you to do yet another rebuild; I'm just curious
<jbicha> ximion: can you confirm whether we need asgen to be updated if we are updating appstream?
<jbicha> Trevinho: thanks. sorry for the mistakes :(
<Trevinho> jbicha: I had to update the patches anyway, but please next time ask first
<jbicha> Trevinho: I'll just let you be the nautilus maintainer :) :)
<Trevinho> no, no.. I've already too many things to worry about :-D
<tsimonq2> It's official, Trevinho is the nautilus maintainer now. ;)
 * Trevinho hides
<ximion> jbicha: you don't need to update it, the older version will work with the newer AppStream - however, updating it would of course be very useful ;-)
<jbicha> ximion: synced, but maybe you should add a reply to the bug :)
<ximion> jup, I can do that
<ximion> syncing appstream-generator and mustache-d would make sense now as well, and is a zero-risk thing because nothing else in Ubuntu uses those
<ximion> it looks like Laney meanwhile managed to create backports of all components for Xenial, so it looks like we'll get updated data in Ubuntu soon, if he doesn't find issues in his testing
<ximion> jbicha: one thing to note: updating asgen/asgen data will introduce web-application components. For reasons I haven't looked into yet, those don't show up in GNOME Software, but they might be visible in other software centers
<jbicha> I can't sync asgen yet since bug 1762293 is waiting for Ubuntu Release team ok
<ubot5`> bug 1762293 in appstream-generator (Ubuntu) "FFE: Sync appstream-generator 0.7.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762293
<jbicha> Ubuntu itself doesn't use bionic's asgen for anything so that web-application thing doesn't seem like something I need to understand :)
<ximion> it doesn't do yet
<ximion> Laney is updating it, and eventually the machine running it will have Bionic
<jbicha> sure, talk to him about it then :) :)
<ximion> since that stuff doesn't show up in GS, and the release is close, I think ignoring this makes sense ^^
<ximion> also, Ubuntu would only inherit two webapps from Debian: https://salsa.debian.org/pkgutopia-team/webapps-metainfo/tree/master/metainfo
<jbicha> oh, hmm
<jbicha> grumble, grumble
<jbicha> um do you have epiphany-browser installed?
<jbicha> I actually did some playing with webapps a year ago
<jbicha> ok, it sort of works once I installed epiphany-browser
<jbicha> but when I clicked the install button for riot, gnome-software crashed!
<jbicha> I don't know how much you know about the web app feature, but Fedora has been including epiphany in their default install (except for the .desktop and the AppStream metadata)
<jbicha> so that the feature works but it appears like only one web browser (Firefox) is installed by default
<xnox> jbicha, ximion - one can self-enable s390x in any ppa.
<jbicha> I had a prototype earlier to similarly split epiphany but I didn't push it into Debian yet
<jbicha> Ubuntu Security really did not like the idea when they heard it though (for default install)!
<jbicha> it's a nice feature because Ubuntu used to have a web app feature until it got dropped last year
<jbicha> and the metadata for these web apps is pretty easy to create and the apps work well
<jbicha> xnox: ask Hughsie since the Fedora 28 feature still works (Ask Fedora is an example if you had a Fedora install handy)
<jbicha> ximion: ^
<jbicha> interesting that appstreamcli search doesn't show the Fedora web apps
<jbicha> but that works on Debian
<jbicha> although appstreamcli install can't handle them
<ximion> maybe Fedora still doesn't use the standardized versions?
<ximion> Fedora had a custom-made metainfo format for these initially
<ximion> xnox: yes, for some reason I didn't enable them all, although I was very sure I did...
<jbicha> um, https://github.com/hughsie/fedora-appstream/blob/master/appstream-extra/webapps.xml ??
<ximion> jup, that doesn't look correct to me
<ximion> the component-type is not web-application, and all of them are missing a launchable tag with type=url
<jbicha> maybe that's the problem, GNOME Software might currently handle the Fedora style and not the new style you're using?
<jbicha> Riot does show in my Debian, it's the inability to install that's the problem :)
<ximion> could be - I wanted to look into that for a while
<Trevinho> jbicha: can you please check https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nautilus/recent-files-patches-update/+merge/343140 ?
<ximion> it's weird though that the webapps don't even show up, they should at least be visible
<jbicha> it won't show until after you install epiphany-browser (and I assume kill gnome-software)
<jbicha> Trevinho: do you think csoriano would be interested in 12_unity_launcher_support.patch now that you fixed it?
<jbicha> I assume "no" but it's probably worth someone asking
<Trevinho> jbicha: mh, not sure...
<Trevinho> jbicha: i guess no though.. as we won't be to keen to maintain it too at this point
<robert_ancell> jamesh, can you have a quick look at bug 1661590?
<ubot5`> bug 1661590 in Snappy "GNOME Software only supports running one application from a snap" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661590
<robert_ancell> I backported your change, is it working correctly or not?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: btw, you saw bug 1763164, right?
<ubot5`> bug 1763164 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Typos in translatable strings of GNOME Initial Setup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763164
<Trevinho> jbicha: where is managed the mutter package patches?
<Trevinho> jbicha: I don't see it in ~ubuntu-desktop/mutter/ubuntu
<jbicha> Trevinho: mutter is in sync with Debian
<Trevinho> jbicha: I see, so if I want to include patches there I should use salsa?
<jbicha> yes
<Trevinho> ok good
<jbicha> Trevinho: I think we should either cherry-pick a bunch of stuff (or do a git snapshot) if there isn't a new mutter release by like tomorrow
<Trevinho> jbicha: yeah, that's what I was planning to do
<Trevinho> jbicha: plus some MPs which won't probably be merged by then
<Trevinho> but we need them (at least in ubuntu)
<jbicha> interesting that Fedora 28 starts their Final Freeze almost exactly when we do
<Trevinho> but they're still generic to be in debian too
<jbicha> so they have the same problem
<jbicha> sure that's (probably) fine
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-13
<Trevinho> jbicha: against which branch I should base?
<jbicha> debian/master
<Trevinho> master?
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> having salsa there helps a lot, I already use it with bzr anyway
<Trevinho> but still cause me to do a 2nd pass
<Trevinho> wow, for g-s there's not even a 3.28 releas or what?
<Trevinho> for sure there's not the branch
<Trevinho> hmhmmh
<Trevinho> how is it that https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commits/master has not https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-shell/commit/6b2ebee26c7053f4c45cab05b208770c96845479 ?
<jbicha> that's a merge commit
<jbicha> Lan_ey briefly mentioned the upstream/latest branch in his gvfs demo
<jbicha> git-buildpackage creates a merge commit for every upstream tarball imported
<jbicha> and there is another merge commit to get the upstream/ branch into the debian/master branch
<jbicha> this is the upstream 3.28.0 release https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/tags/3.28.0
<jamesh> robert_ancell: looking.
<jamesh> robert_ancell: I gave the new gnome-software branch a spin on a clean xenial VM, and it worked as intended for the libreoffice case
<robert_ancell> jamesh, ok, good! so the tester didn't get it right? Perhaps they didn't restart G-S
<jamesh> I'll restart the VM and give it another shot just to make sure
<jamesh> it still launches the main libreoffice command
<jamesh> not restarting gnome-software seems like a definite possibility
<robert_ancell> jamesh, thanks for testing that
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> salut seb128
<duflu> Morning seb128, jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<seb128> lut jibel, duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going well. You?
<seb128> I'm doing ok, the cold is a bit better and it's friday!
<jibel> seb128, I'm good, thanks
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> jamesh: didn't know about build-snaps, thanks for pointing it out!
<jamesh> didrocks: it doesn't look like it has hit the documentation on the website yet.  I heard about it at the Snapcraft Summit
<didrocks> you, insider! :-)
<didrocks> I'll clean up that logic in gtk-common-themes and as well the crafted CI in communithemes
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> jamesh: oh, as it's not documented, do you know if build-snaps enable you to select the channel?
<didrocks> jamesh: remember that we build from the edge channel
<jamesh> lets see
 * didrocks looks into snapcraft source
<jamesh> didrocks: looks like communitheme/edge should do it
<jamesh> looking at install_snaps() in snapcraft/internal/repo/snaps.py
<didrocks> I was in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/snapcraft/internal/errors.py:        '`build-snaps: [patchelf/latest/edge]` to the failing part in your '
<didrocks> which seems to confirm :)
<didrocks> jamesh: I'll give it a try, thanks for the suggestion again!
<didrocks> (for reference for those interested, it's communitheme/latest/edge)
<seb128> hey jamesh didrocks
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<didrocks> jamesh: pushed those changes with a testbuild + content inspection
<jamesh> hi seb128
<jamesh> didrocks: looking
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN!
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, seb128
<oSoMoN> la forme, et vous?
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va mieux?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va :)
<seb128> moi un peu, ça commence à passer,  c'est au tour du petit d'être bien pris et avec la fièvre en plus :/
<Laney> hey
<Laney> happy friday (I hope it is friday)
<oSoMoN> seb128, bon courage, c’est pas rigolo quand c’est les petits qui sont malades :/
<oSoMoN> Laney, I hope so too!
<seb128> oSoMoN, 'ci!
<seb128> happy friday Laney! how are you? ready for the w.e ;)
<seb128> well, still some work in between but you know what I mean!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> I caught your cold over IRC I think
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> get better!
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how are you both?
<didrocks> Laney: you infer that seb128 should stop talking to not contaminate us? :p
<seb128> I'm slightly better, hopefully back on shape tomorow
<didrocks> rather good, finally cold is almost over for me as well
<Laney> high fives
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> friday willcooke!
<willcooke> woo
<willcooke> feels like it's been a long week
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> how was the homemade pizza?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> oSoMoN, actually, quite good
<willcooke> One sec
<willcooke> My internet is bad again today, trying to share via Telegram but it's just sat there retrying
<willcooke> Getting new internets on Monday, so I wonder if they are doing some work on my line
<willcooke> Anyway, the important this, pizza..
<seb128> right, blame it on the internet when you are using an Apple device :p
<didrocks> The real one correct? American pizza ofc?
<didrocks> (f r i d a y)
<willcooke> I made the sauce earlier in the week for pasta, and then left it to reduce on the hob all day yesterday.  Has a little sharp, but worked really well on the pizza.  Made the dough at lunchtime, let it rise, knocked it back and put in the fridge wrapped in film.  Where it continuted to expand and pushed everything off the shelf
<willcooke> Put the oven on as hot as it would go and put a stone thing in there, and yeah, 10 mins or so and it was really tasty
<didrocks> be careful when you put it in the fridge, we left some home made pizza pasta a week once, and didn't notice it was really expanding like crazy
<willcooke> yeah!  I thought the cold would stop it, but no
<didrocks> only freeze does :)
<didrocks> freezer*
<didrocks> shouldn't have used the team "freezer" with seb128's cold :p
<willcooke> I had loads of dough left, so I've frozen that.  Wonder if it will work? Will I still be able to eat it once it's defrosted
<didrocks> willcooke: it does, this is what we generally do (and keep it frozen for a couple of months, if not more)
<willcooke> cool!
<willcooke> that will make it easier next time
<didrocks> yeah, we do like 4-6 parts of dough, and then, it's easy to do a quick pizza in the week-end :)
<willcooke> \o/
<duflu> oh, morning oSoMoN, Laney, willcooke
<willcooke> ahoy duflu
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hum, snapcraft --help doesn't list all options… weird for things that are supposed to be autogenerated
<willcooke> Removing the ubuntu-wallpapers package stops the desktop from starting
<willcooke> hm, maybe that's not what caused it
<willcooke> bah, I've broken this machine now.  Will just reinstall, and see if I can break it again
<willcooke> Laney, typo in this commit message?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1762722/comments/3  (says 17.10) or am I missing somthing?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762722 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Free Culture Showcase community wallpapers" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Laney> yes
<Laney> it doesn't do anything though
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu/revision/243
<willcooke> thx Laney
<Mirv> typo in "typp", unless intended :)
<Laney> it was a little joke :(
<Mirv> I thought it might be that deep
 * Laney feels scrutinised
<Laney> thanks guys :P
 * willcooke is newslettering. Going through the notes from the meeting for news fodder
<oSoMoN> willcooke, libreoffice 6.0.3 is in bionic, that's new since the meeting
<willcooke> thanks oSoMoN
<Laney> seb128: did you make any progress on that orca thing?
<seb128> Laney, I didn't get the "drop priviledge" things working, I'm pondering writing a simple 10 lines python script that does the watch/start (in fact I had it since I made a standalone version to test) and install that, it just means another process using memory which is suboptimal
<seb128> Laney, the callback is never called, even if it has been registered after a drop of privileges
<Laney> seb128: it's weird, I just looked a bit and if you make it set the value right after connecting the signal the callback is called
<GunnarHj> Laney: Do we want it to be possible to set any value via the --domain option?
<Laney> any value?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yeah, it's supposed to be the correct domain, people make mistakes.
<Laney> I suppose warn?
<Laney> I think we only have good detection for meson
<GunnarHj> Laney: In case of meson, is it possible that the correct domain is not detected via introspect? In case of other packages, where dh_translations fails to get the domain by parsing, I can't see what a warning would be based on.
<seb128> the meson introspection just rely on conventions no?
<seb128> technically you can call the target as you want, they is no way to query a "type"? like those are not flagged as "translations update"?
<Laney> it's not really right to call it a convention
<Laney> more an implementation detail, but it's probably part of the interface now so unlikely to change
<Laney> the thing is generated from the domain you give to the i18n call
<GunnarHj> If you set a domain which introspect hasn't identified, I take it that the ninja call for building POT will fail anyway.
<seb128> right, but you can't tell that because the target exists then it is a translations one
<Laney> You can tell /if/ the target the user supplied exists
<seb128> right
<Laney> If we're going to call ninja <target> and we can tell it doesn't exist
<Laney> could error with a more friendly message
<seb128> makes sense
<Laney> GunnarHj: you're talking about upgrading the warning in your patch to an error?
<GunnarHj> No, I'm not ( even if it would be tempting ;) ). I suppose we can basically have it as is (checking if the domain exists) for Meson, and still make it possible to use --domain for other build systems without any check.
<Laney> OK I'm not sure what you're asking then, sorry
<Laney> I don't see how we can check for non-meson things unless there's a similar interface for (say) CMake
<Laney> If we can tell it's going to error out in a second anyway then it's potentially a good idea to do it earlier with a nicer message
<GunnarHj> Laney: Maybe I jumped at conclusions. So then my understanding is: Make it possible to use --domain everywhere, and warn / ignore when possible (i.e. for Meson packages). Is that what we should do?
<Laney> GunnarHj: Right, except I'm saying (and I thought this was what you were asking for) that erroring for a bad --domain where you can tell it's bad is not on the face of it an awful idea.
<Laney> I don't have a super firm opinion on that though.
<GunnarHj> Laney: I'd love to trigger a fatal error in those cases and make package maintainers take more responsibility for translations. :)
<Laney> If it's only for explicit --domain then it shouldn't break anything that already exists
<GunnarHj> Laney: Not sure what you meant by your latest comment,.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Or maybe I do. You argue for triggering a fatal error.
<GunnarHj> Laney: And that makes sense. If we add a new option, and people make mistakes when making use of it, why wouldn't we tell the loudly if possible?
<Laney> That's what I'm saying
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok. Then I just wait for a final decision before starting to work with a new patch. :)
<Laney> GunnarHj: On this point? I'd say feel free if you agree it's right.
<GunnarHj> Laney: I do. Just a detail about the syntax in a dh_* program for doing that. would it be 'error "..."' instead of 'warning "..."' or should we say exit 1 explicitly?
<Laney> I'm not sure if error exits on its own - try it :P
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<seb128> Laney, you are debugging the ubiquity/signal issue more?
<seb128> or do you have any idea why the callback stop working later? how did you test it?
<Laney> seb128: I just added a call to change a value in the schema right after you connect to the signal, and it gets called then
<Laney> it's probably some uid thing
<Laney> there's a message in the debug log about not starting a message bus when setuid
<Laney> (/var/log/installer/debug)
<Laney> got to go have lunch now, back in a bit
<seb128> Laney, enjoy! and yeah, if you do it from the code the process "context" might be the same as ubiquity when it might not be from the gsd process
<didrocks> enjoy Laney ;)
<kenvandine> dang... i just missed Laney  :)
<kenvandine> i'm working on creating preinstalled disk images for ubuntu-desktop with livecd-rootfs
<kenvandine> i'm assuming i should be using live-build to create them?
<kenvandine> i've added a SUBPROJECT of desktop-preinstalled to build IMAGEFORMAT=ext4
<kenvandine> and i'm getting an ext4 image that i don't think has a bootloader
<kenvandine> just want to make sure i'm actually using the right tool before i go to far :)
<kenvandine> seb128, didrocks ^^ either of you know?
<seb128> kenvandine, it has been a while I didn't touch to those projects and I don't remember the details, sorry
<kenvandine> i guess didrocks did that recently for minimal though :)
<ogra_> typically live-build only builds rootfses (that might have changed in the times of could though, but for a decade it only did that)
<ogra_> making bootable images out of that used to be a task of debian-cd
<kenvandine> ogra_, yeah... i couldn't find anything else documented though
<seb128> kenvandine, the minimal work is not an iso, it's just an ubiquity change
<kenvandine> oh, there is some stuff in livecd-rootfs that adds packages to an exclude list, maybe that's for other flavors or something
<kenvandine> ogra_, does debian-cd make bootable disk images?  not just isos?
<seb128> kenvandine, like desktop-next at the time was added with that change https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/revision/887
<jbicha> kenvandine: building isos is a huge pain. It's strong incentive for Ubuntu flavors to become official so devs don't have to do it any more
<seb128> k, need to step out for a bit
<kenvandine> jbicha, yeah, i don't want an iso
<seb128> bbl
<kenvandine> i want a disk image
<kenvandine> bye seb128!
<ogra_> kenvandine, it used to ... i havent touched it in ages though ... the whole setup might have changed (UbuntuCore FTW :) )
<kenvandine> ogra_, cool!
<didrocks> yeah, I didn't build it for quite a while, I used to unsquashfs, then modify the chroot, then resquash
<didrocks> it was the easiest ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: btw, here we go: https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme-snap-helpers/pull/4#issuecomment-381135053
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 4 in communitheme-snap-helpers "Enable releasing as well gtk-common-themes with latest communitheme" (comments: 4) [Open]
<didrocks> see the addition of "You may want to download as well gtk-common-themes snap from edge/communitheme-snap-helpers-pr4 channel to test your snaps with those changes.
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> so, basically, every communitheme (on any of the 5 projects) commit in master will now push communitheme/edge and gtk-common-themes/edge
<kenvandine> didrocks, cool, thx
<didrocks> and any PR will release communitheme/edge/pr-name and gtk-common-themes/edge/pr-name
<didrocks> (and any further push to PR will do that as well ;))
<didrocks> tokens updated in all project, time to merge!
<kenvandine> oh... maybe i should be using ubuntu-image instead of live-build directly :)
 * kenvandine peels the onion
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you want to test some changes or do something official?
<didrocks> kenvandine: if it's just for testing something, I would really say unsquashfs/resquash it
<kenvandine> for image creation?
<didrocks> yep
<kenvandine> no, this is for microsoft's hyper-v gallery
<kenvandine> going to be official
<didrocks> yeah, so you may want something a little bit more official then ;)
<didrocks>                  edge                                0.1        3
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> (for gtk-common-themes)
<didrocks> kenvandine: hope that makes sense: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-application-and-snap-themes/4946/9?u=didrocks
<Laney> seb128: don't understand what gsd has to do with it at this point, the callback is in ubiquity too.
<Laney> kenvandine: did you get my email?
<Laney> sounds like you reinvented a bit what I sent you in that?
<kenvandine> Laney, no... i didn't
<Laney> Date: Wed, 4 Apr 2018 18:42:01 +0100
<Laney> From: Iain Lane <iain.lane@canonical.com>
<Laney> To: ken.vandine@canonical.com
<Laney> Subject: livefs-preinstalled notes
<kenvandine> weird... i have no emails from you on that day
<Laney> Apr  4 18:42:03 cripps postfix/smtp[24104]: D9B0C206B8: to=<ken.vandine@canonical.com>, relay=mx.canonical.com[91.189.95.10]:25, delay=0.08, delays=0.01/0.02/0.04/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as E94AC1A2968)
<kenvandine> dang... can you resend it?
<Laney> sure
<kenvandine> maybe i accidentally deleted it or something
<didrocks> or… Laney was *filtered* out!!!
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> i have other mails from him, on different days
<didrocks> probably spam then! :p
<didrocks> doko: any news on the ubuntu-report MIR now that the different comments were addressed?
<kenvandine> Laney, thx
<kenvandine> Laney, that's my exact diff :)
<Laney> good sign
<kenvandine> Laney, ok, i did that and i built it with live-build and got a .ext4 file
<kenvandine> but it's not bootable, so was thinking it didn't install a bootloader or something
<kenvandine> the contents of the file look sane, so i think it's pretty close
<kenvandine> now i see there is ubuntu-image that seems to work some nice magic
<Laney> I think you can use qemu-img on those
<kenvandine> did that
<Laney> but it was too big so I didn't actually download the artifact that LP made
<kenvandine> ubuntu-image wraps live-build and then works some magic, i think
<Laney> never used it
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<kenvandine> but now live-build isn't working... held packages
<kenvandine> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kenvandine>  rsyslog : Depends: libfastjson4 (>= 0.99.7) but it is not installable
<kenvandine> so i guess bionic might be a little broken today?
<jbicha> seb128: I don't know if you were subscribed to this MR but it was just merged
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/22
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 22 in gnome-control-center "thunderbolt: new panel for device management" (comments: 29) [Merged]
<Laney> looks ok here
<jbicha> kenvandine: it sounds like it's building from bionic-proposed? rsyslog is stuck in -proposed because of bug 1746327
<ubot5`> bug 1746327 in libfastjson (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libfastjson" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746327
<ricotz> is there a chance for appstream 0.12.0-3 and appstream-generator 0.7.1-3 being synced?
<Laney> first one is done
<Laney> why do you care about the generator?
<ricotz> for 3rd party reasons, I guess they should go together
<ricotz> ah didn't see the appstream update yet, looks like the amd64 package publications is stuck
<kenvandine> jbicha, should be
<kenvandine> COMMAND FAILED: ['sudo', 'PROJECT=ubuntu', 'SUITE=bionic', 'ARCH=amd64', 'SUBPROJECT=desktop-preinstalled', 'PROPOSED=False', 'IMAGEFORMAT=none', 'lb', 'build']
<kenvandine> shouldn't rather :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you mind pointing robert to bug #1763736, I guess it worths a look to see what is different between 18.04 and 16.04
<ubot5`> bug 1763736 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "communitheme snap not present in gnome software on bionic, but it is on 16.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763736
<ricotz> Laney, it needs to be new'ed ;)
<jbicha> kenvandine: nope, you're not tricking me into building Ubuntu images ;)
<didrocks> (I tagged it so that we remember)
<didrocks> and maybe it's not the only case triggering this
<kenvandine> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I'm talking regularly to gicmo as said, but you seem pretty interested by that panel/feature, do you want to take over? there is no need to have several persons doing the same tracking/upstream relation work there
<jbicha> seb128: do you have thunderbolt?
<seb128> jbicha, not at the moment no, do you?
<jbicha> my computer might support it but I don't have any peripherals so "no"
<seb128> jbicha, I just know gicmo (upstream) from long time and I've good work relations with him
<jbicha> I'm happy if you keep handling the thunderbolt work. I was just letting you know it was merged :)
<seb128> thx
<seb128> I'm going to look to get that in .1
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> it feel like it's late to try to get a ffe/in .0 now
<seb128> like we wouldn't get translations and such and it didn't get any testing yet
<seb128> neither upstream nor in other distro
<jbicha> that makes sense
<seb128> Laney, my understand was that gsd-media-keys is what catch the keybinding and toggle the gsettings key to enable the screen-reader
<seb128> now I'm unsure how to test
<seb128> since we don't have the indicator atm I've been testing using the keybinding
<seb128> the gsettings key get correctly toggle in response so that side of things seem to work
<Laney> seb128: oh, well I was using gsettings from a terminal to set the key on or off
<seb128> ah
<Laney> and watching if the callback gets called
<Laney> which it is not
<seb128> using what user?
<Laney> ubuntu one
<seb128> k, so either something doesn't work in the drop priviledge world or it's not listening on the same bus or something
<seb128> do you debug that?
<Trevinho> morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Laney> not right now, looking at some appstream-generator problem with ximio_n in another channel atm
<Laney> I did print the uid and euid and they were right though
<seb128> k
<seb128> day is a bit cahotic here so I'm probably not going to debug much before monday, especially I'm unsure how to go about debugging that
<seb128> andyrock, good to see they fixed that gtk segfault :)
<seb128> andyrock, and please stop putting cards in done when the fix is upstream and not in Ubuntu yet :p
<andyrock> ops sorry about that
<seb128> no worry :)
<seb128> Trevinho, btw "gnome-shell migration list" got recent tweaks for gnome-tweaks and evolution name changes, you might need to catch up with unity (unsure if you did already in your first version)
<jbicha> seb128: our compatibility .desktop files have enough bugs I'd really like to drop them now if we could get away with it :|
<seb128> jbicha, what sort of bugs?
<seb128> too late now for bionic though
<seb128> I had a card for it and tried to push for that at the start of the cycle
<seb128> but d_idrocks though it was important and L_aney that we could handle things better iirc, anyway we never got consensus
<seb128> at this point we have migrations for GNOME and Unity so we can probably drop them next cycle
<jbicha> the compatibility .desktop is set the wrong direction
<jbicha> the new file has NoDisplay=True when it should be the old one that does
<seb128> is that a specific one?
<jbicha> it's our script that's broken
<seb128> or did we do that for each? and if so do you remember why and what issue does it create?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> the issue is that we're not really converting people to the new .desktop
<seb128> (I need to step out for a bit but I'm going to read backlog/comment again once I'm back)
<seb128> isn't gnome-shell doing that for us?
<jbicha> maybe, but it's still wrong for other desktops
<seb128> https://sources.debian.org/src/gnome-shell/3.28.0-1/js/ui/appFavorites.js/?hl=42#L10
<jbicha> and other desktops was the reason we were still keeping the old .desktop's, right?
<seb128> well nothing we do to the .desktop is going to migrate configs for users
<seb128> well, main reason was unity
<jbicha> 2. right-click an app (like Text Editor) in the Activities Overview and click Show Details. It doesn't go to the right place (although GNOME Software is admittedly smarter there than it was in zesty or artful)
<seb128> but now that has a conversion in bionic
<seb128> so we can drop in bionic+1
<seb128> the desktop we care about are GNOME and Unity
<jbicha> "Open with Other Application" shows duplicate apps
<seb128> other desktops are welcome to fix things
<seb128> but we are not going to block on them
<seb128> right
<jbicha> my #2 is pointing out that we're not actually doing the conversion in bionic anyway…
<seb128> I patched g-c-c for a duplicate issue
<seb128> we should probably include a workaround patch in gtk for bionic
<seb128> until we drop them next cycle
<jbicha> the NoDisplay is telling desktops besides GNOME and Unity to use the old names
<seb128> that topic is complicated, I don't remember the details of the previous discussions
<jbicha> I mean I understand if our final answer is "not for bionic" since things are really late. I'm just pointing out that there are unnecessary bugs here because of the compatibility .desktop files
<Laney> If you have a configuration which specifies the old name
<seb128> but I was in favor of dropping them and d_idrocks (and maybe L_aney) agreed against iirc
<Laney> And it gets NoDisplay in a new version
<jbicha> and it's incomplete, we don't have compatibility .desktops for most of the universe renames anyway
<Laney> Then you have a bad time.
<Laney> That's why it is the way round it is.
<seb128> right
<Laney> I was in favour of dropping them.
<Laney> I proposed a solution where you made a centralised mapping of names somewhere on the system
<seb128> so it was d_idrocks who argue that it's small polish like respecting user config on upgrades that make a difference
<Laney> and desktop environments could write their own way to migrate, consuming that list
 * didrocks argues it's not "small" :)
<Laney> I don't exactly remember why we didn't do anything like that
<seb128> lack of resources to allocate to that work I guess
<didrocks> but yeah, we should handle a one shot migration, maybe with session-migration
<didrocks> before the DE starts
<didrocks> (and so unity drops unknown desktop files)
<seb128> anyway it's too late now for bionic
<Laney> There was this unity problem
<Laney> We had a card to get that fixed, and I thought it got assigned
<jbicha> this is what was done in Unity this week: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/tools/migration-scripts/07_unity_migrate_gnome_favorites
<Laney> but maybe not
<seb128> jbicha, please report the issues or give me the bug numbers, we can at least patch the duplicates out of "open with" in gtk
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, but IIRC, it was a lot of work to fix it
<didrocks> if we do it all in session-migration, which forces us to have another list though, it's done before Unity starts
<didrocks> and so, we should be good even without the Unity fix
<Laney> ok, but it got assigned at the start of this cycle
<seb128> Laney, unity is fixed in bionic
<seb128> so we can drop them next cycle
<didrocks> oh, it's fixed?
<Laney> it is?
<Laney> I thought the point was to fix it in xenial
<didrocks> last time I heard about it was "not going to do it, too complex"é
<seb128> well, unity does the same as gnome-shell in bionic now
<didrocks> sweet
<seb128> so if we keep the old files we end up with them rewritten to the new one
<jbicha> seb128: my old bugs were bug 1606901 and bug 1623748
<ubot5`> bug 1606901 in nautilus (Ubuntu Xenial) "Clicking "Show details" in AO for Nautilus produces "Could not find 'nautilus.desktop'" error from gnome-software" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606901
<ubot5`> bug 1623748 in gnome-pkg-tools (Ubuntu) "Use non-compatibility .desktop files by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623748
<Laney> ok, well the topic got away from me then
<seb128> which means unity users on bionic are going to have the new names in use
<seb128> so we can drop the compat in +1
<didrocks> sounds like a plan
<Laney> the problem was that as soon as you upgraded and a desktop file went away
<Laney> it was purged from your launcher
<Laney> so you could not migrate
<didrocks> yep, that was the issue
<didrocks> but with a migration list, that's fine
<Laney> no it's not, not if it's removed from the launcher
<Laney> then you don't know what to rewrite
<didrocks> if unity fixes it, I think they are doing it when they load the gsettings list
<didrocks> so before matching/checking file existing state
<didrocks> Trevinho/andyrock would know
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I noticed that (migration list), I have in my list
<Trevinho> Yeah, the migration happens in a script, so it runs just after the session starts
<Trevinho> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, so using session-migration?
<jbicha> seb128: I filed LP: #1763763
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1763763 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Duplicate apps in Open With Other Application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763763
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, your kid :)
<didrocks> :p
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end
<seb128> jbicha, thx
<seb128> Laney, right, so in bionic unity migrates the .desktop to the new name so the bionic configs are never going to include the compat names so in +1 we are fine to drop them, no?
<Laney> seb128: Upgrade from Xenial to Bionic while you are logged in. If that bug is still present, as the upgrade progresses your favourites get removed.
<Laney> So it doesn't matter if they are migrated when you next log in, since the entries are already gone.
<seb128> Laney, right, which is why we don't drop the old names in bionic but in +1
<Laney> In any event Unity isn't supported then
<Laney> So we could jsut do nothing at all and this problem resolves itself.
<seb128> the only issue would be people upgrading from xenial to bionic +1 through bionic without login in
<seb128> right
<seb128> I don't understand why didrocks cares so much about that :/
<seb128> we should have dropped those compat files in bionic
<Laney> No, we'd have had to fix that bug then and apparently we didn't want to
<seb128> Unity to GNOME is enough of a change, that's not a potential tiny config change due to launcher renames that would have been the end of the world
<Laney> maybe, we could have made that decision
<seb128> well, as you said Unity is no supported
<Laney> It's supported in Xenial.
<Laney> For C there is no supported upgrade path from Unity.
<seb128> true
<seb128> anyway we are where we are now
<seb128> too late to remove them
<seb128> let's drop them next cycle
<seb128> jbicha, the "show in software" thing is really minor and not likely to happen since g-s migrates the config
<seb128> and we can fix the dup entry one
<jbicha> seb128: the show in Software bug still exists but it's a lot more minor now because GNOME Software works better than it used to
<seb128> I don't understand why it exist
<seb128> isn't g-s migrating the launcher items?
<seb128> so it should query with the correct .desktop name no?
<jbicha> I guess it doesn't. The results look like  gnome-software --details=gedit.desktop  instead of  gnome-software --details=org.gnome.gedit.desktop
<Laney> the bionic solution does rely on us having made those compat desktop files, and I don't think we've been particularly comprehensive in doing that
<seb128> you mean?
<jbicha> but gnome-shell does save org.gnome.gedit.desktop to favorites correctly
<Laney> have we created those compat files for every package which renamed its desktop file?
<seb128> Laney, https://sources.debian.org/src/gnome-shell/3.28.0-1/js/ui/appFavorites.js/?hl=42#L9 is the bionic solution, at least for our main session
<Laney> talking about the unity migration
<seb128> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/tools/migration-scripts/07_unity_migrate_gnome_favorites is the same
<seb128> no?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> but if the old desktop file stops existing
<Laney> this doesn't work
<seb128> ah right
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> we only covered some of the most likely to be important/in user configs
<seb128> like gedit, nautilus
<jbicha> I never added compatibility .desktop's because we all know I didn't like them so universe apps in particular don't have them
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> this is a description of the situation, doubt anything is going to change
<Laney> unless we get this prioritised for upgrades before .1
<jbicha> (oh and it created a lot of extra diff with Debian, but that's not much of a problem if we're dropping them in Chaotic Chameleon)
<seb128> k, enough for this week, more orca debugging on monday
<seb128> have a good w.e desktopers!
<Trevinho> I need to add a migration script to u-s-d which is not using dh though, how can I do that?
<Trevinho> Laney: maybe? :)
<Laney> what does dh have to do with migration scripts anyway?
<Laney> just add a line in the .install file listing it
<Laney> and maybe depend on session-migration too
<Trevinho> Laney: for using dh-migraitons I mean
<Trevinho> as that will parse a .migration file and do all the things
<Laney> just do what I said, or maybe you could call dh_migrations from the build
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, that was I wanted to do
<Trevinho> but at what level?
<Trevinho> install?
<Laney> this is going to be more effort than doing it manually
<Laney> binary-post-install/package:: maybe
<willcooke> night all
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, i see if it goes well otherwise I'm going with install
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, worked quickly, thanks
<jbicha> Trevinho: I see that fmuellener has tagged mutter 3.28.1
<jbicha> he does this entertaining thing where he tags releases several hours before he actually publishes the tarballs
<Trevinho> jbicha: mh I see
<Trevinho> jbicha: so feel free to update salsa so I will work on latest
<jbicha> I need to wait for the tarball to import it into salsa
<Trevinho> k
<jbicha> the most plausible reason to wait hours is if you're doing testing of the tarballs, but if you're doing testing, shouldn't you wait to push the tag?
<Trevinho> Laney: still here?
<Trevinho> well, in case... https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity-settings-daemon/use-and-migrate-unity-monitors-xml/+merge/343230 if not, have nice weekend EU, i'm leaving for lunch.
<Trevinho> jbicha: maybe you can review that? ^
<jbicha> Trevinho: I'm hoping someone else could take a look at that one since it's a bit outside my expertise, sorry
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-chromium-65-0-3325-146/4390/20 looks like the issue you were seeing 2 days ago I think
<oSoMoN> I'm looking into it
<oSoMoN> adding libsecret to the snap to see if that makes things better
<Trevinho> jbicha: ok, ok.. i'll wait next week
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, hmm
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i don't even remember now :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, the chromium snap not starting any longer, I can reliably reproduce the issue after logging in to a google account
<kenvandine> i don't remember what i did now though
<kenvandine> maybe started over?
<oSoMoN> so if I add libsecret to the snap and do "snap connect chromium:password-manager-service" then it starts
<oSoMoN> got a workaround for that issue that seems to work reliably, this will require some more testing on Monday
<oSoMoN> time for some rest
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone!
<GunnarHj> Hi jbicha, how would I do to see the result of that apport hook?
<jbicha> sorry, I should have mentioned that in the bug. Just run   ubuntu-bug yelp
<GunnarHj> Ah, thanks. Yeah, I think the proper place to point the users is https://www.ubuntu.com/support/community-support .
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Btw, I tried ubuntu-bug ubuntu-docs first, and was told that ubuntu-docs is not an official Ubuntu package. (Not that I would like to see apport data on ubuntu-docs bugs, but still...)
<jbicha> ubutnu-bug ubuntu-docs works here
<jbicha> do you have a different version installed?
<jbicha> it doesn't have an apport hook so it would just open a LP bug
<GunnarHj> I have. :) I'm on artful but have the bionic version of ubuntu-docs... Thanks.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: As regards your latest dh_translations suggestion, wouldn't that be an enhancement compared to what the program has done up to now?
<jbicha> the --domain stuff is an enhancement too
<jbicha> running the help-*-pot target just brings us up to where we are with autotools I think
<GunnarHj> It is, but the purpose is to fix regressions due to Meson. Not saying it would be a bad idea, just that dh_translations always has figured out *the* domain and built one POT.
<jbicha> well something is building the help .pot for gnome-mahjongg
<GunnarHj> I'm going to look at the packages you mention and comment on the bug report. But that will happen tomorrow.
<jbicha> I think it's dh_translations that builds the help .pot for gnome-mahjongg because I just built on Debian and it wasn't built there
<jbicha> have a good night :)
<GunnarHj> You too (whenever the night comes for you).
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-14
<jbicha> Trevinho: I pushed mutter and gnome-shell 3.28.1 to salsa
<jbicha> of course, our gnome-shell has diverged from Debian so you don't need to push patches there now
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-15
<dupondje> mutter 3.28.1 will get into bionic right?
<darkxst> dupondje, yes, but given there are no official tarballs last I checked it may be an SRU\
<dupondje> hmmm, mutter got tagged for 3.28.1 already in git
<dupondje> but indeed no tar's :(
<jbicha> dupondje: I have the tarballs, but we want to add a few more patches that hadn't been accepted upstream yet
<dupondje> ah ok :)
<dupondje> thing is that it got a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1757401
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1757401 in mutter (Ubuntu) "hybrid GPU: one screen stays black in mutter 3.28" [High,Triaged]
<dupondje> which i'd like to get included before release ofc :)
<jbicha> we'll be looking into mutter/gnome-shell on Monday. It still needs manual approval by Release Team but I think we want it in 18.04 before release
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-08
<tjaalton> duflu: care to try --enable-xwayland-eglstream?
<tjaalton> it's not enabled
<duflu> tjaalton, Yeah I don't think I need to. I just thought you had already done so
<duflu> Although I am almost set up to test it easily today
<duflu> So maybe I will
<tjaalton> cool
<duflu> I remember documenting Xwayland rebuilds as a TODO in passing in another bug
<duflu> But probably failed to log a bug for that specifically till now
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
 * didrocks reboots to answer duflu's new questions. Please think of asking everything at first
<didrocks> the ping pong of new -> incomplete is a little bit counter-productive
<didrocks> especially when new questions don't have links with previous
 * didrocks reboots with drm=1
<duflu> didrocks, I appreciate your frustration. I was working on Sunday to get on top of these new bugs
<didrocks> duflu: don't work on Sunday. But I don't understand as well the passive-agressivness when it's your coworker to set to incomplete without pinging them.
<didrocks> happened already on Friday, without pings, when both online, requesting for more info, which is fine but a ping would have been appreciated
<duflu> didrocks, I wouldn't want to ping you on a Sunday. Even if I am working on a Sunday I keep chat closed
<didrocks> and same with asking glxgears info. it sounds like the hope is to the reporter to never come back
<didrocks> the ping was for Friday
<duflu> didrocks, that's incorrect. I asked you the question 21 hours ago on Sunday. For good reason, because I just thought of it and wondered if your bug might be related to something else I had discovered. I'm sorry to annoy you. Just trying to figure bugs out.
<didrocks> btw, I guess the importance can be reduced now in the bug as it's confirmed to be only drm = 1 and Xorg
<didrocks> still sad to have a regression for something that worked for a year though
<duflu> Yeah I agree
<didrocks> duflu: no, on Friday, you set the bug as incomplete asking those: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1823301/comments/3
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1823301 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Shell hangs up at random times when using nvidia-drm.modeset=1" [High,New]
<didrocks> while we were both connected
<didrocks> then I answered them, had to set back to New, and on Sunday, yeah, the little game restarted
<didrocks> that I can understand when we are both not connected, but when people are connected, feels really passive agressive to me
<duflu> I don't use chat for bugs. I like to keep a permanent record of the information so that (a) no one has to remember; and (b) so that anyone else can pick it up later
<duflu> didrocks, I don't mean to appear that way. I am just eager to answer bugs quickly, and with a permanent record
<didrocks> I don't think this is the most effective way to progress on bugs that coworkers have IMHO
<didrocks> but meh, let's disagree
<duflu> Also, on Friday I had no time left. There would be no sense me asking a question in chat and then pasting it into the bug
<didrocks> (and again, I mean when both are online at the same time)
<didrocks> yeah, so maybe that could have been reported to Monday?
<duflu> That's not true. I was out of time
<duflu> tjaalton, first attempt of that option failed
<duflu> Maybe a typo or in the wrong place?
<duflu> Hmm, it still builds even with invalid flags
<duflu> tjaalton, it appears I built it correctly and still no acceleration.
<duflu> Do you know how to verify the binary?
<duflu> Though it might be another Nvidia driver bug. I will soon downgrade again and see if things work better
<duflu> Oh. tjaalton, "Xwayland -eglstream" is a thing. Maybe mutter needs to launch it differently?
<tjaalton> duflu: ok, i've no idea :)
<duflu> tjaalton, I launched another Xwayland using that option and still get llvmpipe in clients
<duflu> So yeah long term we will need that rebuild, but there's some other issue
<duflu> tjaalton, I wonder if we accidentally built mutter with EGLDevice support but no EGLStreams support?
<duflu> They are different options
<tjaalton> I'll check what fedora did
<duflu> I guess I can also rebuild mutter easily and check that
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<RAOF> tjaalton: Is GL *meant* to work in XWayland-EGLStream? My understanding was that it enabled *2D* (ie: XRender) acceleration, not GLX.
<RAOF> (Also duflu, I guess :))
<duflu> RAOF: I was wondering that too
<duflu> Hmm, and now I am testing 390 for another bug thats probably a new reason why EGLStreams isn't working
<tjaalton> RAOF: again no idea, this is new territory for me
<tjaalton> but what about this https://src.fedoraproject.org/rpms/egl-wayland/blob/master/f/10_nvidia_wayland.json
<tjaalton> oh, we have that
<Laney> moin
<RAOF> tjaalton: I'm *pretty* sure XWayland won't do GLX even with the EGLStreams patches.
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morning Laney and willcooke
<RAOF> (and that's for EGL external platform, which isn't GLX 😀)
<tjaalton> RAOF: ah, right.. probably so
<duflu> So definitely a bug, and not fixable right now. Definitely avoid Wayland on Nvidia :/
<willcooke> hi duflu
<RAOF> I don't even think there's a *plan* to make GLX on XWayland-EGLStream work
<duflu> That's unfortunate for the Wayland+Nvidia fans
<duflu> RAOF: Though es2_info also reports LLVMpipe. Same thing?
<RAOF> As XWayland doesn't have the loadable DDX system that non-mesa platforms use in Xorg.
<RAOF> duflu: es2_info queries the X11 EGL backend, which goes through GLX
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, Laney
<duflu> Yeah I thought so
<willcooke> hi didrocks oSoMoN!
<willcooke> Foggy here today, and not very warm #weatherchat
<RAOF> (if you built es2_info on the Wayland platform, it should provide NVIDIA details)
<duflu> Seems X11 will dominate for even longer than I thought
<tjaalton> here's for another 35 years ;)
<willcooke> :DD
<willcooke> X11 becomes the new Fortran
<Laney> hi duflu tjaalton willcooke RAOF didrocks oSoMoN
<willcooke> morning Laney, how goes?
<duflu> willcooke, if you've seen the Xorg source code it kind of is already
<willcooke> :D
<duflu> But all this hinges on Nvidia still being important for 35 years
<tjaalton> duflu: according to this blog post nvidia driver support for xwayland won't arrive before fall https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2019/04/03/preparing-for-fedora-workstation-30/
<duflu> tjaalton, it's fall right now ;)
<tjaalton> haha
<duflu> Some would say autumn
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> oui, et toi?
<seb128> en forme ! passé le w.e en France seul, bien reposant :)
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke! how are you? had a good w.e?
<willcooke> seb128, worst golf competition ever.  I really sucked.  And got caught up with work yesterday.  So I've got that going for me...
<willcooke> oh, and I feel like I'm getting a cold.
<willcooke> :DD
<seb128> :(
<seb128> doesn't sound like a winning w.e :/
<willcooke> #2ndtolast
<Laney> :D
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> RAOF: I seem to have a real problem still... glmark2-wayland uses LLVMpipe also
<RAOF> Ok, *that* is a real problem. That's my go-to test of NVIDIA under Mir.
<duflu> Yeah
<duflu> Hmm, fun fact: If your machine is slow enough then mutter can't match Shift with the key you are shifting. Seems it detects those two things a little too disparately
<RAOF> Putting everything ona single eventloop has some downsides. Who knew!
<duflu> RAOF: Yeah it's pretty terrible. I have performance bugs in progress for years now because of the single threadedness
<duflu> And trying to work with it
<duflu> tjaalton, RAOF, my problem with glmark2-wayland was that uninstalling Nvidia drivers seems to have autoremoved libnvidia-egl-wayland1. Then you install a new Nvidia driver and everything works except Wayland clients on Nvidia
<duflu> I feel like that should be autoinstalled or at least never uninstalled if it's that important
<tjaalton> nvidia doesn't depend on it
<tjaalton> but there are file conflicts with the old version
<tjaalton> so it got removed because of that
<RAOF> Something should depend on it, right? It's the external EGL platform.
<tjaalton> something like.. the driver? :)
<duflu> RAOF: Your ~/Desktop isn't a symlink to ~ or anything crazy right?
<RAOF> Nope!
<RAOF> It's a real (empty) folder!
<duflu> RAOF: Hmm, 0755 ?
<duflu> Or 0700 at least
<duflu> Maybe bcachefs is confusing the file monitor?
<RAOF> <duflu "Maybe bcachefs is confusing the "> That seems a stretch.
<duflu> RAOF, yeah well the truth is going to be strange. I can't see any option you can accidentally set for those folders to appear
<RAOF> Maybe xdg.dirs is set up strangely, though.
<RAOF> <pre><font color="#0087FF">d</font><font color="#B58900"><b>r</b></font><font color="#DC322F"><b>w</b></font><font color="#859900"><b>x</b></font><font color="#B58900">r</font><font color="#808080">-</font><font color="#859900">x</font><font color="#B58900">r</font><font color="#808080">-</font><font color="#859900">x</font>     <font color="#808080">-</font> <font color="#B58900"><b>chris</b></font> <font
<RAOF> color="#268BD2">10 Dec  2018</font>  <font color="#0087FF">Desktop</font></pre>
<RAOF> drwxr-xr-x     - chris 10 Dec  2018  Desktop
<RAOF> Yu.!
<RAOF> Yup!
<RAOF> ```
 * RAOF sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/wUSTMYvLZtBdvfdXPJEKhtmN >
<RAOF> Hello!
<duflu> We apologise for this temporary break in transmission
<duflu> RAOF: How about ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ?
<RAOF> That's what I just dumped.-
<RAOF> Everything points to "$HOME/"
<RAOF> Oh, yeah, IRC.
<RAOF> Sorry.
<duflu> OK, thanks.
<RAOF> That's why it shows $HOME as the desktop, but not why it hangs the compositor for a couple of seconds and leaks 50MB each time the desktop changes 😀
<duflu> RAOF: I am guessing there's a linear search somewhere, or something else related to 10GB of memory
<RAOF> It's not doing something silly like recursively searching the path for desktop files or something?
<duflu> RAOF: It will probably trigger garbage collection, which is slow and starts every 10 seconds (because you are invoking JS code more frequently than that)
<duflu> Extra slow across 10GB
<duflu> So essentially a memory leak. But not one any other user is likely to hit in a hurry
<duflu> It's on my list of performance things to fix still
<duflu> I hope you are OK with changing those dirs so they don't appear
<RAOF> Oh, I've already changed that file.
<RAOF> And it hangs the compositor from the get go, even when the memory usage is only 300MB
<duflu> Weird. Some other customisation or upgrade bug no doubt
<RAOF> Editing files on the desktop seems like a not-infrequent use case.
<RAOF> Which would also trigger this, as autosave kicks in.
<RAOF> (but not as quickly)
<RAOF> Anyway, I'll switch to the plain GNOME session and tell you how long it takes to leak 10G of memory 😀
<duflu> Yeah there are leaks but those will likely be different leaks
<duflu> I guess it's up to me to come up with a user-friendly procedure for enabling heap profiling
<duflu> and retrieving results
<RAOF> That'd be nice!
<RAOF> You could also just point me at some documentation.
<RAOF> It doesn't have to be *terribly* user-friendly 😀
<duflu> RAOF: Heh in that case: https://gperftools.github.io/gperftools/heapprofile.html
<duflu> Also, isn't it night time?
<duflu> You could set it up system wide but disabled till you send a signal
<duflu> I've never tested the stability of that though
<duflu> Oops. That's the CPU profiler only that's off till you turn it on
<seb128> ricotz, hey, did you look at libdmapsharing failing to build with the new vala?
<ricotz> seb128, oh, I thought I fixed this upstream
<seb128> ricotz, I looked at the commits in git but maybe the title/description wasn't obvious to me
<andyrock> rbalint: hey hey can you create an ubuntu/bionic branch for software-properties ?
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, I think this was something weird about the source management there since the generated source are in git
<seb128> ricotz, k, I'm not sure to understand what it means for the patch though, do you have one we can use?
<ricotz> seb128, https://paste.debian.net/plain/1076653
<ricotz> I assume the package carries further patches to resolve a linker issue?
<seb128> ricotz, thx
<seb128> ricotz, no, no patch atm, build might still fail then, let me try
<ricotz> ah, I built the master branch
<ricotz> seb128, https://paste.debian.net/plain/1076654
<seb128> ricotz, thx!
<ricotz> LIBDMAPSHARING_3_0 branch has more issues :\
<ricotz> not surprising with the last commit being from 2017
<rbalint> andyrock, looking
<rbalint> andyrock, done
<andyrock> rbalint: out of curiosity which command did you use to generate it?
<andyrock> and thanks!
<jibel> tsimonq2, Hey, if you want to play with a multi-layer image, there is today's build at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/ubuntu-canary/20190408/
<jibel> it's completely untested
<seb128> ricotz, do you plan to mp the fix on gitlab?
<ricotz> seb128, did it work out? -- no, not in its current state, there are more issues with the vapi build in 3_0 and the unlinking in master
<ricotz> *underlinking
<seb128> ricotz, yes, it fixed the build applied on the current package
<seb128> well, I'm going to open at least an issue then so I've a reference for the patch header
<seb128> thx
<ricotz> ok, thanks
<tsimonq2> jibel: Awesome, thank you!
<seb128> ricotz, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libdmapsharing/issues/7
<tsimonq2> Does this mean ubuntu-cdimage has to put the images elsewhere? How'd you get those there?
<gitbot> GNOME issue 7 in libdmapsharing "2.9.39 fails to build with vala >= 0.43" [Opened]
<didrocks> tsimonq2: we proposed some patches for it to be reviewed by sil2100. Unsure if this is enough though
<didrocks> tsimonq2: /!\ the script has some small failures, we are testing/fixing
<tsimonq2> ack
<tsimonq2> didrocks: Just to ubuntu-cdimage?
<didrocks> tsimonq2: yep https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubuntu-cdimage/support_ubuntu_subproject/+merge/365598
<didrocks> but maybe some other bits are needed
<sil2100> eeek
 * sil2100 forgot about the MP last week
<sil2100> Looking at it in a bit
<didrocks> no worry sil2100, this is why we asked you to copy the current image :)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! Maybe that's not enough, but we are quite sure this is needed
<seb128> andyrock, hey, did you see my ping about https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/423 on friday?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 423 in gnome-control-center "online-accounts: Don't segfault if get_all_providers_cb is called during init" [1. Crash, 6. Component: Online Accounts, Opened]
<andyrock> nope :)
<andyrock> but to fix it properly upstream the best way is to change goa API
<andyrock> to make it sync or cancellable
<andyrock> I'll take another look later this week
<seb128> andyrock, k
<andyrock> rbalint: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/365668 can you take a look? thx!
<rbalint> andyrock, i used pull-lp-source -d and gbp import-dscs , with some shell history, but don't have a single script yet
<brlin> Can anyone review this? : https://code.launchpad.net/~buo-ren-lin/gnome-system-monitor/fix-snap/+merge/364768
<Trevinho> morning folks
<willcooke> hi Trevinho
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Na1tpRPD/Current%2019.04%20on%20nVidia
<popey> ^^ Just updated my 19.04 rig and now I have *massive* fonts in the indicator and shell activities thing. Is this known?
<willcooke> popey, I think didrocks and/or duflu saw that before, but they're both EOD now.
<popey> kk
<willcooke> If you can ask again tomorrow morning, please do.  I will try and remember
<popey> will do
<popey> willcooke: just switched to 200% scale and back again and it made the big stuff go away
<Eickmeyer> clobrano: I created a patch based on the upstream commit in materia-gtk-theme made by the author. I can confirm that it works. Thanks for all the help!
<clobrano> Eickmeyer: great!
<willcooke> popey, ah, kk. That sounds familiar
<Laney> that's what didier has been reporting
<cyphermox> Laney: are you preparing a new ubiquity upload?
<Laney> nope, but I could do
<Laney> I think I asked on one of the MPs :>
<cyphermox> oh, I didn't see
<cyphermox> it's fine, I was about to go merge rik's changes
<Laney> go for it
<cyphermox> I can do the upload if you want me to
<cyphermox> ok
<Laney> ubiquity uploads are annoying for me
<Laney> gbp buildpackage / debuild don't make a proper package (they lose the d-i stuff)
<Laney> so I have to use one of those and then unpack the package it makes, run debian/rules update again and rebuild the source package
<Laney> dunno why
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> I just make -C d-i/  and gbp buildpackage --git-ignore-new or whatnot
<cyphermox> after making sure things are properly committed, of course, but we don't want to include and commit d-i bits
<cyphermox> (in the upload yes, in the tree no)
<Laney> right
<Trevinho> popey: yeah, it's already fixed in a MP waiting for sponsor
<Trevinho> popey: you can also try pkgs at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3695
<ricotz> seb128, could you pick up vala 0.44.3 bugfix release from debian git?
<seb128> ricotz, is anyone going to upload it (in which case we can sync)?
<ricotz> seb128, not sure I waited a week and 0.44.2 wasn't uploaded
<ricotz> j_bicha seems afk for now
<seb128> ricotz, k, I have a look but probably tomorrow it's getting late tonight and I don't plan to stay at the computer long
<ricotz> seb128, ok, please don't forget it
<seb128> yeah, he said he needed to step back from Debian/Ubuntu work and that he would blog about it
<seb128> k
<ricotz> thanks
<seb128> ricotz, you don't have any idea about bug #1823426 by any chance? ;)
<ubot5`> bug 1823426 in librsvg (Ubuntu) "librsvg ftbfs in disco (i386 only)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823426
<seb128>      = note: `N1024` must be defined only once in the type namespace of this module
<seb128> For more information about this error, try `rustc --explain E0428`.
<seb128> error: Could not compile `typenum`.
<seb128> I wonder if that's a rust toolchain issue or a librsvg one
<seb128> (I didn't find a report/commit upstream in librsvg that seems to correspond)
<ricotz> seb128, librsvg git built on disco earlier today
<seb128> the issue is i386 only
<seb128> I guess you tried on amd64?
<ricotz> ah correct
<tjaalton> RAOF: intel-opencl-clang and -graphics-compiler are now on the disco NEW queue, if you have time to have a look. -opencl-clang has an older upload there that should be dropped
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-09
<Trevinho> duflu: hey, yeah... that check is now handled :)
<duflu> Trevinho, I might log a separate bug (which doesn't mention mutter) for Nvidia to look at. Although I recall in the past few weeks seeing the same error in some other users' Xorg logs in bug reports
<Trevinho> k
<Trevinho> duflu: can you re-review the merge request on the pkg too?
<duflu> Trevinho, yes I was going to after lunch and running to the shop...
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Trevinho> morning didrocks
<Trevinho> if you can have a look in sponsoring mutter would be nice :)
<Trevinho> later in the day I mean
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<jibel> morning all
<didrocks> Trevinho: any luck debugging the scaling issue?
<didrocks> Trevinho: final freeze is in 48h
<didrocks> hey jibel
<didrocks> starting to get stressed, and we may argue it's a blocker
<didrocks> Trevinho: the hope was for you to debug/fix and we include this fix in one upload, not 2
<didrocks> Trevinho: to be clear: I'm going to ask for a revert of the scaling factor patch during the AOB of our weekly meeting
<didrocks> on Thursday, if no fix is provided
 * didrocks opens the bug, why I don't receive updates with this?
<didrocks> Trevinho:ok, I see that you tried a patch
<didrocks> Trevinho: when you say, "landing mutter", you mean, landing mutter with https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3695 ?
<Trevinho> didrocks: nope, I did that for having users to tests
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have the corresponding bileto ticket?
<Trevinho> didrocks: but that's not for uploading, I've pushed the MP
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have the link for the MP? I can do more testing and land the 2 fixes at the same time then
<Trevinho> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter/+merge/365624
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's all in one upload
<didrocks> Trevinho: thanks! Will test and if all good (as it seems it fixed it as well for 2 people on the bug) I will land all of that
<didrocks> thx! Sorry, as I didn't receive the bug updates, I thought this was stalled
<Trevinho> didrocks: nope, was an easy fix... I pushed it last friday and asked users to test, and so far it was all ok
<Trevinho> I didn't prepare another bileto since was just faster for you to merge and upload I suppose
<duflu> Morning jibel
<duflu> And it is morning Trevinho ;)
<duflu> Trevinho, sounds like maybe Nvidia isn't a factor here? bug 1823793
<ubot5`> bug 1823793 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[regression] Font scaling not working on gnome startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823793
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, fast to merge and test
<Trevinho> duflu: on that, should be fixed again by the branch
<Trevinho> TBH there's an issue that is not dependent on the branch itself for the way the font scaling is computed as it depends on scaling too
<Trevinho> and there could be some recursion
<Trevinho> however, that bug is just a duplicate I think
<didrocks> $ gbp clone lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/mutter
<didrocks> gbp:info: Cloning from 'lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/mutter'
<didrocks> gbp:error: Git command failed: Error running git checkout: error: le spécificateur de chemin 'master' ne correspond à aucun fichier connu de git
<didrocks> hum :/
<Trevinho> didrocks: I expect someone changed the default branch in lp not to be ubuntu/master?
<Trevinho> or...
<Trevinho> didrocks: actually no one ever set it
<didrocks> yeah, could be, that's weird
<Trevinho> edit the repo and set master as it
<Trevinho> well ubuntu/master
<didrocks> nope
<didrocks> ubuntu/master is set
 * didrocks git clone for now
<duflu> Trevinho, yeah it sounds like the fix is a duplicate, so no new fixes required. Only pointed it out because it sounds like it's not an Nvidia problem when I thought it was. Using font scaling instead of display scaling is something I didn't test which is why I never noticed that
<Trevinho> nope, I duflu I think it's related to the fact that the font scaling is computed every time ui scaling is computed and this could cause some race, but but I've not looked too furhter on it
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN
<Trevinho> and.... good night from this side of the World, see you soon
<oSoMoN> hey Trevinho, good night!
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> I put my laptop to sleep last night, and when I opened the lid again this morning, it resumed without a lock screen and without a dock either
<oSoMoN> the top panel is there, though
<duflu> oSoMoN, did you see it lock before sleeping?
<didrocks> either mutter is extra slow to build in a ppa or the builders are stalled
<didrocks> or launchpad is hunging, cancelling the build is stuck as well
<didrocks> let's try in a non virt ppa
<oSoMoN> duflu, no, I simply closed the lid to put it to sleep, and usually when I wake it the screen is locked (as I would expect)
<duflu> oSoMoN, yeah I know we've declared that kind of bug fixed before but some people keep reporting similar. I guess generally you should make sure the lock screen is on before closing. As a workaround.
<duflu> Although upstream mutter has also been working on unblocking rendering during power management modes recently. That might help
<duflu> Ideally sleeping needs to be blocked until locking is confirmed
<duflu> I have no idea what the parts are that should do that though
<duflu> Maybe related: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/506
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 506 in mutter "Power save and KMS error handling fixes" [5. Backend: Native, Merged]
<duflu> (in mutter 3.32.1)
<oSoMoN> duflu, ack, thanks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> hey duflu willcooke
<Laney> yo
<duflu> Hi Laney. How you feeling?
<Laney> moin duflu
<Laney> acceptable
<Laney> you?
<duflu> Yes, good.
<duflu> Laney, I mean compared to yesterday
<Laney> yeah, yesterday would have been unacceptable :>
<Laney> perhaps the hotfix worked
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hi seb128
<didrocks> hey willcooke, seb128, Laney
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<willcooke> hi duflu seb128 didrocks Laney
<didrocks> seb128: angine + conjonctivite, donc bon… :p
<didrocks> un poil de fièvre pour couronner le tout
<seb128> outch
<seb128> didrocks, get some rest and get better!
<willcooke> popey, morning!  Reminder to raise your big font problem
<willcooke> get well didrocks
<didrocks> seb128:thx, still need to finishing up some things and advance on subject, but no run, nothing outside
<didrocks> thx willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, he did yesterday evening I think? which sounded like the same issue than didrocks is having just reversed
<seb128> the fixes from Marco which are pending upload hopefully fix that
<didrocks> yeah, the ppa farm is down though :(
<didrocks> and building on mutter on my nvidia is a PITA
<willcooke> ah good, I thought it was the same problem and L_aney said it sounded like it too
<didrocks> I wanted to testproof it before uploading
<seb128> does #launchpad/#is know about the ppas issue?
<didrocks> didn't ping yet, but image builds are stuck as well
<Laney> hey didrocks hey willcooke
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> <cjwatson> tjaalton: buildd-manager has got stuck; I've requested a restart (though there's no IS vanguard around just now, so it may take a while)
<seb128> just as a fyi
<didrocks> seb128: thx for asking
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't need to, TImo already had ... anyway hopefully sorted out soon!
<didrocks> :)
<tjaalton> :P
<didrocks> ah, unstuck! let's test this mutter
<didrocks> 2 boots without any issues! As it was on each boot before, I think it's fixed
<didrocks> let me keep mutter running for a little while to ensure no obvious regression and I'll sponsor
<seb128> wooot
<seb128> good work Marco
<seb128> thx didrocks for testing/sponsoring!
<seb128> (we should probably think about maybe giving Marco ppu for the gnome-shell stack this cycle?)
<didrocks> yeah, would be easier, under the condition that things are carefully tested before upload :)
<didrocks> but sounds logical to me
<seb128> yeah, I think we didn't have much untested mps problem recently so worth at least considering it
<willcooke> tseliot, can you tell me if this behaviour is expected? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-418/+bug/1823758
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1823758 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-418 (Ubuntu) "Release upgrade didn't update nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> is there a tool that shows where on the screen is the touch event happening?
<seb128> libinput-debug-events ?
<seb128> or evemu-record
<willcooke> jibel, evtest might help too
<jibel> Trevinho, I tested mutter 3.32.0-1ubuntu2 from didrocks's PPA with your fixes and touch with screen rotation is still broken.
<jibel> Trevinho, the screen rotates physically but the coordinates of the pointer do not.
<jibel> note that it doesn't really work either with 3.32.0-1
<seb128> that's not supposed to be fixed with the ppa
<seb128> but in upstream 3.32.1
<seb128> which wasn't released yet
<jibel> k
<didrocks> FYI, jibel and I didn't spot any obvious regression, so 3.32.0-1ubuntu2 now in UNAPPROVED
<seb128> great
<seb128> thx guys!
<seb128> I guess we get another update/upload to do with .1 is out, hopefully today
<didrocks> let's hope so :)
<didrocks> between 2 zfs discussions, was time to test it ;)
<seb128> didrocks, btw unsure if you saw, I assigned you 2 of the disco-archive-rebuild bugs, ubuntu-reports hitting a go listed by dh_missing and session-migration
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, will do them at lunch time, should be easy for both
<seb128> great
<didrocks> so, I saw, but thanks for the reminder :)
<seb128> thx :)
<seb128> np!
<didrocks> go was upgraded to 1.11 and now ship mod files
<didrocks> session-migration is just 2 tests failing due to python config file changing its sorting behavior (grrrr)
<seb128> python :/
<didrocks> "backward behavior compatibility" :p
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, can you cherry pick the log out fix for systemd ?
<k_alam> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/11697
<gitbot> systemd issue (Pull request) 11697 in systemd "Notify about Job property change when job is uninstalled" [Pid1, Closed]
<tseliot> willcooke: yes, it is expected. The 418 driver doesn't support some of the GPU series that the 390 supports, hence we avoid upgrading users to something that might not work for them. Also, we don't do hardware detection when upgrading drivers.
<tseliot> willcooke: let me reply in the bug report
<willcooke> thanks tseliot
<duflu> It's never ending :/  (I've been using the Nvidia driver since around 1998 and regularly lose support for my current GPU)
 * duflu shrugs and fades into the night
<tseliot> willcooke: done. So, that would be either a "won't fix", or a "wishlist" thing, assuming that anybody wants to work on it on the system updater side (I can help with the detection side)
<willcooke> tseliot, oki.  I think we need to have another discussion about how we want the general nvidia drivers story to improve.  Making newer drivers more easily installable/findable etc.  I'm going to see Brad in a couple of weeks so I will bring it up with him then and see what we can work out.
<tseliot> willcooke: all right
<popey> willcooke: who was i going to speak to about big font fun?
<willcooke> popey, d_idrocks but it's known and should be fixed
<popey> ok, collio
<popey> *coolio
<seb128> popey, see backlog for a ppa to test (or wait for the upload to be approved from disco queue)
<popey> kk, thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, do you think it's worth syncing the libxcursor new version from debian? looking to https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libxcursor/commits/master it fixes a segfault and add support for xdg dir and that's it, sounds like bugfix enough?
<tjaalton> seb128: fine by me
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: yay... your firefox policy patch was merged
<Trevinho> Morning
<seb128> hey trevinho!
<Trevinho> didrocks: thanks for testing and uploading, jibel testing too (but as said my side of the problem should be done)
<Trevinho> seb128: hi
<seb128> how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: muy bien!
<seb128> trevinho, do you know if upstream shell plan to roll their 3.32.1 tarballs today?
<seb128> we are on a tight schedule for disco and we need those
<Trevinho> seb128: no I saw Laney asked. but...
<seb128> they fix several important bugs (like touch coordinate being buggy on X)
<seb128> ah
<didrocks> Trevinho: yw! Great to have the fix :)
<didrocks> seb128: usbguard isn't for disco, right?
<didrocks> (been asked in the MIR team)
<seb128> didrocks, no, it's maybe for next cycle
<didrocks> ack
<seb128> depends if GNOME merge the work which is pending review
<seb128> Laney, the "tech debt" about search provider you are talking about are the app patches we have for a few of our sources?
<didrocks> ok! it will be off the list for now
<seb128> for one week? :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah was nothing huge, but I actually I'm happy to have triggered it since it's just an issue that is there because of a race I want to fix anyways (and not dependent on the fractional thing itself)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I doubt it will be looked at until we have the confirmation it's going to be needed soon
<seb128> I should adjust my replies
<seb128> tell them it's for disco :p
<didrocks> ahah
<seb128> but that's how we end up having things put on side until mid-next-cycle
<seb128> and then missing the cycle :/
<didrocks> I guess move that back to early next week
<seb128> no hurry
<seb128> I guess we will discuss the topic in Lyon
<didrocks> having an accurate list and not a 30 items long one, knowing "it's really the ones we need to work on" this cycle helps
<Trevinho> seb128: I have to ping again florian.... 😔
<seb128> then we can re-bump priorities and ping MIR/security team if needed
<seb128> Trevinho, DOIT :)
<didrocks> like dlna which is up for mutliple cycles
 * Trevinho doesn't like to bother 
<didrocks> but yeah, a little bit of better coordination
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, chrisccoulson is sleeping on that one :(
<Laney> seb128: yes, and there's a patch to Shell too
<Laney> but if you don't care then ignore my comment, that's fine
<seb128> Laney, k
<willcooke> bah, why didnt I get a calendar reminder
<seb128> Laney, I do care, I just wanted to make sure I've the details right
<seb128> willcooke, DST?
<willcooke> maybe I just closed it without reading
<willcooke> anyway
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-04-09
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr  9 13:31:03 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-04-09 | Current topic:
<seb128> Laney, and I agree it's time to sort that out (though I'm afraid it's another one where we need Florian to comment/review and fail to get traction, but let's see)
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> hey
<Laney> rather that bracketed stuff be left out of replies if possible
<Laney> hi there
<jibel> o/
<kenvandine> o/
<willcooke> I failed to send out the rls bugs email this morning, sorry.  I had meetings and got busy with release PR stuff
<seb128> Laney, k, fair enough, I just think Marco failed to get traction in previous cycle but let's be positive and have a fresh try again :)
<Trevinho> o/
<willcooke> Let's look at incoming BB bugs
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> 1 new one, but already fixed by the looks of it
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1592177
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1592177 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Focus drops from search input in GtkFileChooserDialog after first character, which stops searching (broken behaviour)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<seb128> yeah, I'm untagging
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> I need to talk to bdmurray about filtering the fix commited out
<seb128> well accepted/fix commited should be out
<willcooke> We can just ignore them for now
<seb128> I think we said if it's nominated then it's not making sense on the incoming list (rather than the status)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> just it did remind me I said I would talk ot him
<willcooke> On to CC:
<seb128> anyway
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> Quite a few FTBFS
<seb128> hey andyrock, get off this phone :p
<willcooke> I saw a conversation about that on the mailing list
<seb128> willcooke, I vote rls-not-fixing them all
<seb128> edontcareaboutcosmicatthispoint
<andyrock> seb128: I'm on my laptop :P
<willcooke> anyone against that idea?
<seb128> even d_oko seemed to agree on the list that it was not a priority
<willcooke> Sounds right to me, based on the ml
<didrocks> agreed, time for fixing, SRU, get that migrated… probably shouldn't care. Or maybe reviewing the list and see if they apply to disco?
<seb128> he filed bugs for disco
<seb128> we had a full test rebuild there as well
<seb128> rls-dd-incoming has them
<didrocks> perfect then :)
<willcooke> ok, if no one objects to the CC ones I will fix them in a mo
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> On to DD then:
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> there is one non-FTB
<seb128> that one is more interesting :)
<willcooke> Robert has fixed it
<seb128> right, I emailed nagged him about it yesterday, worked out :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> on to the FTB ones then
<willcooke> Do we want to find owners for them all now?  I assume that we want to get them fixed
<seb128> I wouldn't bother reviewing the list here
<seb128> just ask people to grab some of they can
<Laney> dish them out
<seb128> and if they don't we do assignement in our managers meeting tomorrow?
<Laney> I'll take deja-dup
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<seb128> Laney, thx, as a fyi I reported https://gitlab.gnome.org/World/deja-dup/issues/22
<gitbot> World issue 22 in deja-dup "Tests fail with glib 2.60" [Opened]
 * didrocks handles as told session-migration and ubuntu-report
<seb128> I poked enough to figured out it's not happening with glib 2.58 but stopped there because ENOCLUE
<Trevinho> mh, also is it a think to SRU just a build failure? mhmh
<willcooke> seb128, can I assign you on that one?
<seb128> Laney, .4 has the vala fixes we need
<Laney> hmm, did you want that one then if you've looked a lot?
<seb128> willcooke, deja-dup? Laney stepped in, I didn't get anywhere with the glib issue so I'm happy for him to poke
<willcooke> I meant rsvg
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> I missread
<seb128> Laney, I got nowhere on why the mock thing/glib might fail to I would welcome you to poke at that bit
<Laney> k
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> i386 only - do we want to fix those?
<seb128> we need to
<Laney> I vote give the rest out now, one per person, shouldn't take any time at all
<willcooke> kk
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> ok, librsvg
<seb128> willcooke, let's review post meeting/assign?
<seb128> no need of the team to assign imho
<willcooke> I'd like to just get it done
<seb128> k
<seb128> oSoMoN, can you look at librsvg? it's something with rust
<oSoMoN> yup
<kenvandine> i can take shotwell
<seb128> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, thx
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openexr/+bug/1823432
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1823432 in openexr (Ubuntu) "openexr ftbfs in disco (i386 only)" [High,New]
<Laney> shotwell has a link to a commit, CHEATER!
<willcooke> ha
<kenvandine> lol
<didrocks> Laney: no, it's just that he's going to take 2 :)
 * kenvandine hides
<seb128> willcooke, I can take openexr and cogl
<seb128> (done)
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guile-2.2/+bug/1823459
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1823459 in guile-2.2 (Ubuntu) "guile-2.2 ftbfs in disco (arm64 only)" [High,New]
<seb128> andyrock, want to poke at that one?
<andyrock> sure thing
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1823464
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1823464 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring ftbfs in disco (s390x only)" [High,New]
<willcooke> s390 only
<willcooke> so !fix
<seb128> give it to xnox :p
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> well, we sort of need to fix build issues imho
<seb128> or make it stop building on the arch
<seb128> (or skip tests on that arch to "fix" the build...)
<willcooke> same for gnome-keyring
<seb128> that's gnome-keyring we were talking about?
<willcooke> ffs. My tabs are out of order. sorry
<Laney> I wouldn't dismiss those kind of bugs out of hand without investigating them at least a bit first ...
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> Anyone want to offer to look at that one?
<seb128> kenvandine, does Robert has time to poke maybe at that one?
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> he's on hols
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> ah :/
<willcooke> jamesh perhaps?
<seb128> jamesh?
<willcooke> seems like we all agree :)
<kenvandine> sure
<Laney> people who are accepting bugs, don't forget to target to series
<Laney> otherwise they will not be on tracking
<willcooke> k, I'm going to assign jamesh, if he can't loop back
<willcooke> Laney, thx, I will go anf fix
<willcooke> *and
 * Laney fixed dd incoming already
<willcooke> fixed for that last one
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> one last one for DD tracking...
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1823175
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1823175 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Battery status shows "Estimating..." when fully charged" [Medium,Triaged]
<willcooke> unassigned
<willcooke> looks like it needs untagging
<seb128> or marked invalid for upower
<seb128> it seems it was fixed in gnome-shell
<willcooke> The Unity 7 team might want to fix it still
<willcooke> but it's incomplete anyway
<kenvandine> there's a unity 7 team?
<willcooke> k_alam & co
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> well not rls in any case at this point I think
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> I will catch up with k_alam and sort it
<willcooke> proposed migrations looks clear.  Anything you want to add Laney?
<willcooke> Let's do AOB
<Laney> nope
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-04-09 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything?
<didrocks> nothing
<willcooke> 1 min....
<seb128> release is coming as a reminder
<willcooke> :)
<Trevinho> nope, I just will try to get some appindicator fixes, so might need sponsor :)
<seb128> there are still some GNOME  3.32.1 updates that we should still try to get in
<seb128> but otherwise I think we are mostly in good shape
<andyrock> nope
<Trevinho> ah, there are g-s changes pushed to vcs...
<Trevinho> do we want to release them if no .1 is there?
<seb128> Trevinho, finding a sponsor should be possible here :)
<Trevinho> a11y mouse fix
<seb128> we want a .1
<seb128> if we don't have one I say we do a snapshot
<Trevinho> k, that would be included anyways
<Trevinho> let's define a deadline?
<Trevinho> in waiting I mean
<seb128> Laney, any opinion on that?
<seb128> from a r-t perspective
<seb128> I guess the sooner the better, I would say eod for tarball and we upload tomorrow what we have, snapshot or .1
<willcooke> Let's continue that in a mo, and end the meeting...
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr  9 13:59:27 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-04-09-13.31.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> thx
<oSoMoN> thx
<Laney> seb128: no, doesn't really matter, would still do those via debian as normal if possible though
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> indeeds
<seb128> didrocks, did you maybe want to look at the gnome-boxes update this week? the libosinfo update landed but Jeremy vanished so he didn't do the .90 -> .0 update (which includes the new Ubuntu support)
<didrocks> seb128: sure, will probably do tomorrow
<seb128> no hurry, it's in universe so I guess it's fine until later in the week probably
<seb128> thx didrocks!
<didrocks> yw
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, seb128, willcooke, I have updated the debdiff of bug 1763520 (the GTK print dialog patch) with the current patch from https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/merge_requests/717. Could someone of you sponsor the upload before FF on Thursday? Thanks.
<ubot5`> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 717 in gtk "Print dialog, CUPS: Check unknown option values whether they are actually custom settings - Backport to GTK 3.24" [Merged]
<seb128> tkamppeter, thx
<GunnarHj> seb128: The "Manage Installed Languages" button is no longer visible in Region & Languages, even if ubuntu-language-support.patch is still there.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: You are the author of that patch. ^ Any idea of what happened?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, no idea about that, maybe ask robert_ancell when he gets online, he worked on the changes to that panel this cycle
<seb128> jbicha is not around much recently I think, best to not wait for him
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll ask Robert. Thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<GunnarHj> seb128: I saw it when I was about to dig into bug #1823778. Any offhand thoughts about that bug?
<ubot5`> bug 1823778 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unable to set Serbian as Language" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823778
 * kenvandine just enabled portals in gedit master (edge branch)
<kenvandine> what could possibly go wrong :)
<kenvandine> i didn't remove the home interface just yet
<willcooke> night all o/
<seb128> ricotz, I saw that someone uploaded your vala update to Debian, I synced it to disco now (it's in unapproved queue, still needs to get reviewed)
<ricotz> seb128, ok, thank you
<Trevinho> Laney: tomorrow when you want, please sync with https://tracker.debian.org/news/1037751/accepted-gnome-shell-extension-appindicator-28-1-source-into-experimental/
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-10
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> morning every one
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> jibel: toujours conjonctivite & angine + Martin gastro, mais bon, à part ça… ;)
<didrocks> et toi ?
<jibel> bien bien
<duflu> Morning jibel
<duflu> New monitor arrived today. It's a huge 8.9" :)
<duflu> So it actually fits on the desk
<duflu> And should travel nicely too
<didrocks> 8.9" is huge?
<didrocks> that's the diagonale, right?
<duflu> Yeah
<didrocks> it's very small, no?
<didrocks> like 20-something cms
<duflu> didrocks, yes, small. The goal is to fit under my real monitor
<duflu> and still provide multimonitor testing
<didrocks> ok, the "huge" was sarcastic :)
<duflu> didrocks, yes that's the Australian and British way
<duflu> and others
<duflu> didrocks, also USB powered
<duflu> In theory if you have USB 3.1 gen 2 then you only need a single cable
<didrocks> USB powered, sounds interesting
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu, thanks for the mail, very helpful
<duflu> willcooke, no worries - zero additional effort
<willcooke> :)
<duflu> willcooke,  I wrote that when I noticed Phoronix was suggesting things that aren't in 3.32 were
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Never let the facts get in the way of a good story.
<willcooke> hi didrocks, how are you feeling today?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hi seb128, how goes?
<seb128> willcooke, hey, good so far (but the baby has been sick this night (stomach), hopefully I'm not next). You?
<duflu> Hi seb128
<willcooke> seb128, so far so good
<seb128> hey duflu
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<willcooke> morning Laney
<didrocks> willcooke: a little bit better (but still angina + eyes), but the little one had gastroenteritis… so, hem :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, Laney
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ? ça va mieux le dos ?
<willcooke> bad luck didrocks :(
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, Laney, willcooke, seb128
<didrocks> just hoping that everyone will be ""fixed"" soon!
<willcooke> It's never ending.
<oSoMoN> seb128, oui, ce matin au réveil la douleur avait disparu, il semblerait que le chiropracteur aie bien fait son boulot
<willcooke> never. ending.
<seb128> cool
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> willcooke, is it school holidays this week for you? ;)
<willcooke> seb128, yeah. And next week.
<seb128> "fun"
 * willcooke -> London next week
<Laney> hey seb128 duflu willcooke didrocks oSoMoN
<willcooke> \o/
<Laney> Looks like we forgot to sync gjs
<duflu> What's new in gjs land?
 * duflu looks
<duflu> Oh, a couple of releases
<duflu> Or one release if odd numbers don't count
<seb128> Laney, oh, I though it was a decision to not bother. I asked about it before holidays but it was already in FFe time, and I think someone (Marco?) said there was nothing really important/we needed in the new version
<seb128> anyway, we missed the boat on a couple of GNOME updates this cycle :/
<Laney> my recollection is that andyroc_k did it late but we still intended to sync
<Laney> I think that I/we just forgot
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> "ups" :)
<oSoMoN> duflu, you wrote in your weekly report that we're waiting on a 3.32.1 release of mutter for the fix for bug #1817924, shouldn't we backport the fix before release?
<ubot5`> bug 1817924 in mutter (Ubuntu Disco) "(In Xorg sessions only) apps launched from gnome shell do not get input focus" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817924
<duflu> oSoMoN, there's a bunch, so I wouldn't want to backport individual ones when a point release will bring them for free (soon?) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=fixed-in-3.32.1
<Laney> we'll get the whole branch one way or another
<duflu> Yeah, release or git commit I guess
<oSoMoN> makes sense, but that bug is very visible, I think it should be fixed before release
<Laney> it will be
<duflu> Oh, blurry wallpaper should be on that list
<duflu> I don't think we have a launchpad bug for it
<seb128> we are going to get what is in git
<seb128> either tarball or snapshot
<Laney> I just said that
<seb128> yeah, I confirm/re-enforce since it looks like oSoMoN was a bit stressed still
<seb128> or maybe he was writting before reading your reply
<seb128> didrocks, thx for the gnome-boxes update!
<didrocks> yw
<oSoMoN> Laney & seb128, thanks for the confirmation, I just wanted to make double sure we wouldn't be shipping the release with that bug
<seb128> np
<oSoMoN> seb128, I have the librsvg ftbfs bug figured out, just finishing up a local build to confirm, and I will need a core-dev to sponsor the upload
<seb128> oSoMoN, I can do that
<seb128> good work!
<tkamppeter> seb128, someone will sponsor gtk+3.0 for disco before FF?
<seb128> tkamppeter, Laney pinged mclasen about having a release to get into 19.04, that should include your commit if that happens
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, thanks.
<oSoMoN> seb128, there's more needed it seems, the build completes but the unit tests fail reliably, looking into that now
<seb128> :(
<seb128> thx oSoMoN
<handsome_feng> Hi, I confirmed a bug in ubuntu 19.04/18.04 just now that onboard will cause the desktop crashed, see LP: #1820451
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1820451 in Ubuntu Kylin "Onboard cause desktop crash and then log out" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1820451
<seb128> handsome_feng, hey, unsure what reply/comment you were looking after here?
<seb128> handsome_feng, we don't maintain Kylin
<handsome_feng> It also reproduce in ubuntu 19.04 and ubuntu 18.04
<handsome_feng> seb128, I have attached a syslog in the bug which is in ubuntu 19.04
<seb128> yeah, I get all those facts
<seb128> still unsure what you want from us though?
<seb128> as said we don't maintain Kylin...
<seb128> or do you mean you reproduce on an Ubuntu session?
<handsome_feng> Yes
<seb128> but Ubuntu/GNOME don't use onboard anymore in recent versions
<seb128> that conflict with the integrated osk
<handsome_feng> emmm, I installed the ubuntu 19.04 daily recently, and I can open the onboard from gnome-terminal.
<seb128> do you confuse the gnome-shell onscreen keyboard and onboard maybe?
<seb128> your log has an xorg segfault, maybe that's the issue
<seb128> Apr 10 19:15:13 lm-ThinkPad-T420s /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1314]: (EE) 2: /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg (XkbCompileKeymapFromStri
<seb128> ng+0x228d) [0x55b5731374cd]
<handsome_feng> It's strange, The germinate-output shows that onboard isn't in ubuntu iso, but I didn't remember I have installed it manual...
<seb128> the bt seems a bit similar to the one in https://github.com/andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect/issues/323
<gitbot> andyholmes issue 323 in gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect "GSConnect crashes Gnome Shell on receiving unicode input, if Caribou is not installed" [Bug, Upstream, Closed]
<seb128> "Passing AT-SPI non-ASCII keyvals will crash Xorg" it states
<seb128> I wonder if they upstreamed the issue
<handsome_feng> :/
<seb128> kenvandine, on the SRU for bug #1592177 one user pointed out that the fix isn't working for snaps, which is expected since it's not in the platform snap ... do we have a process to include SRU fixes to the platform snap?
<ubot5`> bug 1592177 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Focus drops from search input in GtkFileChooserDialog after first character, which stops searching (broken behaviour)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592177
<kenvandine> https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-3-28-1804/issues
<kenvandine> seb128: i guess we can handle bugs there
<seb128> kenvandine, thx
<kenvandine> seb128: kind of sucks having bugs tracked in different places though
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah :/
<seb128> kenvandine, https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-3-28-1804/issues/2
<gitbot> Ubuntu issue 2 in gnome-3-28-1804 "Backport fileselector focus fix from bionic SRU" [Opened]
<kenvandine> seb128: still in bionic-proposed though
<kenvandine> i could kick off a rebuild with proposed, but not sure what else that might pull in
<seb128> kenvandine, right, well it got verified now so I guess it's going to move to updates this week
<seb128> kenvandine, no, don't, I was just wondering if there is a process to pull updates in the snap
<seb128> or do you include automatically bionic-updates and do rebuilds when there is an archive change?
<kenvandine> it automatically rebuilds on source changes, but for packages i need to trigger it
<seb128> k
<seb128> well I let you know once the SRU is published then :)
<kenvandine> thanks
<seb128> thank you!
<Trevinho> morning
<Laney> new mutter and shell available for someone to merge
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi Laney
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, just seen I can do that if you want
<Laney> go for it
<seb128> hey trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> hi seb128, good!
<Trevinho> it's always a nice day here and this perfect spring makes me happier :)
<Trevinho> what about you?
<seb128> good :)
<didrocks> hey hey Trevinho ;)
<seb128> I'm good thx
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
<k_alam> seb128, Laney: Hi, did you get my earlier ping about systemd ?
<seb128> k_alam, hey, your fix is in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/240-6ubuntu4
<k_alam> ah, right, it got merged today...Thanks.
<seb128> np, sorry it took so long
<k_alam> Alright, np
<k_alam> Another thing unity requires a rebuild...does it need to go through bileto ?
<willcooke> tseliot, could you take a look at this one and see if anything can be done before release? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1824177
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1824177 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 (Ubuntu) "dmesg spammed with nvidia-nvlink messages during install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> rebuild against libunity that is
<Laney> k_alam: no, but why does it?
<k_alam> Laney: libunity has replaced tomboy scope with gnote...so unity recommends needs to change
<k_alam> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1808671
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1808671 in libunity (Ubuntu) "Drop non working scopes" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Laney> ok, is that generated somehow?
<k_alam> yes, by a script
<Laney> wtf, unity's changelog has conflict markers in it
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/416020733/unity_7.5.0+19.04.20190217-0ubuntu1_7.5.0+19.04.20190304-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<k_alam> I see that...so does this mean it can't be compiled ?
<Laney> no, it means that someone didn't check the diff when publishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3504
<Laney> :>
<Laney> would be good to fix that up, then you get your rebuild as well
<tseliot> willcooke: that is probably something that dkms does. I need to look into that
<willcooke> thanks tseliot
<willcooke> tseliot, the current effect is that it slows down the install a lot.  Everything does work, just takes ages to install
<tseliot> willcooke: yes, I don't think we need to load the module on the live installer, or right after the installation
<willcooke> The good news is that the drivers are now available on first boot, which was broken before
<Trevinho> Laney: for the appindicator sync is it in your list already? Or want me to prepare a click-only bileto?
<Laney> Trevinho: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=gnome-shell-extension-appindicator
<Trevinho> Laney: ah thanks sosrry... I only looked at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator
<k_alam> Trevinho: It seems unity has same metge twice
<k_alam> https://git.launchpad.net/unity/commit/?id=5ba0a962255faf88285191d60a0265edafc23eb1
<k_alam> & this https://git.launchpad.net/unity/commit/?id=cb7ae65f8e26320661b2b156462fda0fba09af77
<k_alam> how to fix that ?
<k_alam> also see ^
<Trevinho> k_alam: ouch, well let me do a manual fix for it
<k_alam> k, thanks.
<Trevinho> k_alam: should be fine nowù
<k_alam> Trevinho: Yes, it is fixed now...please  make release a initiate a rebuild...
<Trevinho> k_alam: what was the reason for the rebuild, what's different in libunity?
<k_alam> it was bcz of this https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/libunity/remove-deprecated-scopes/+merge/362435
<oSoMoN> seb128, https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/librsvg/ has the source package for the librsvg FTBFS fix
<oSoMoN> I will submit debian/patches/i386-rounding-errors.patch upstream when I get a chance, but gotta handle dinner now
<Laney> oSoMoN: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/librsvg/commit/b590596af3ee8f1820279d861306c6e5fa883071
<Laney> will upload once there's an upstream URL for that patch (thanks!)
<Laney> (just confirmed this ftbfs affects i386, so this upload will be going to unstable and then I'll do an unblock for buster)
<Laney> s/i386/unstable/
<willcooke> kenvandine, any ideas how I can get some more logs out of g-i-s?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1824188
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1824188 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Software tab is empty on clean 19.04 install" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> g-i-s doesnt seem to have a verbose mode
<willcooke> and to make things more difficult, afaict it only shows the bug on the very first run, so I need to go in before I login and set something
<kenvandine> Maybe
<kenvandine> Set G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=1
<willcooke> can I set that ahead of logging in?
<willcooke> like via bashrc or something?
<willcooke> oh, I could do that via the exec line
<kenvandine> Yeah
<willcooke> hm.  That didnt work.  I expect this is something to do with snapd not being ready and returning an empty list
<kenvandine> maybe while it's seeding?
<kenvandine> ~/.xsession-errors
<kenvandine> look in there
<kenvandine> might log to that
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1824188
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1824188 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Software tab is empty on clean 19.04 install" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> Apr 10 19:51:54 test-VirtualBox gnome-initial-s[1775]: Failed to get featured snaps: Failed to read from snapd: Error receiving data: Connection reset by peer
<willcooke> that'll do it
<willcooke> that'll have to do for today.  See you all tomorrow
<oSoMoN> Laney, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/librsvg/merge_requests/209 (sorry for the delay!)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 209 in librsvg "Fix rounding error on i386 (#455)." [Opened]
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-11
<Trevinho> duflu: that diff is fine, it's just more verbose if you don't go though commits as per the fact it includes upstream + downstream changes.
<Trevinho> you can test the actual built packages at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3699/+packages if you want
<duflu> That's fine. I only asked because the diff size was suspicious for a stable point release-ish
<Trevinho> duflu: mentioning the remaining changes is the policy on debian merges... See other ones.
<duflu> Trevinho, that's fine but you should probably avoid the word "changes".
<duflu> And I disagree with it because it means most of the changelog entry is things that didn't change
<duflu> In one case you describe a patch of mine that hasn't changed, but also described it incorrectly...
<duflu> +    + ubuntu/background_login.patch
<duflu> +      - Change default background color as we modified the default GDM color
<duflu> +        for our ubuntu session. Change it as well here, still applying the
<duflu> +        background noise loading.
<duflu> We don't use noise at all
<Trevinho> duflu: well... It's remaining changes respect to debian
<duflu> And that patch hasn't changed either
<duflu> Trevinho, I suggest: (1) don't use the word "change", use "patches"; and (2) Don't try to describe what each one does. Just list the patches
<duflu> Even then, I don't like the convention of listing things that haven't changed
<duflu> It's a changelog
<duflu> The problem is that most of the words in the "changelog" entries are devoted to describing what hasn't changed. It's quite misleading
<Trevinho> I can see the point... But, well... That's the packaging policy. Although now with git isn't really needed as diffing works just well
<Trevinho> seb128: morning
<jibel> hi world
<didrocks> good morning
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey... If Laney doesn't get it first, I've prepared the g-s and mutter packaging... Although in debian there were some build failures, so not sure if it landed there yet...
<duflu> Morning jibel and didrocks
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, duflu
<didrocks> Trevinho: I think I'll let that to Laney so that he can sync some part in debian
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, well debian side is already done by himself. But yeah it's probably better so.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> hey trevinho, how are you?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> hey duflu didrocks oSoMoN, how is it going?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. Average. How are you?
<oSoMoN> all good here, got many things to wrap up before I vanish for a week
<seb128> duflu, I'm good! average doesn't sound great, hope you have a good evening at least then!
<duflu> Well the day isn't over yet. Maybe I will make a breakthrough
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> hi there
<duflu> Hi Laney
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<oSoMoN> Laney, my librsvg patch was merged upstream: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/librsvg/commit/aaef7bb37c9f0cceffc3bdf2138ec80242349653
<Laney> thx!
<Laney> smooth as silk
<oSoMoN> thanks to you for handling the upload to debian
<willcooke> morning all
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> how goes oSoMoN?
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> hey Laney, willcooke
<seb128> how is u.k?
<willcooke> hi duflu seb128
<seb128> oSoMoN, I sponsored your disco librsvg update yesterday evening btw
<willcooke> It's sunny, but I'm cross none the less ;)
<seb128> willcooke, oh? :(
<seb128> clean that desk if that's what is bothering you!
<seb128> :p
<willcooke> I got my flights sorted for the mid cycle sprint in July (yarly).  Agreed everything, then they issued the tickets with the wrong date.  Got that fixed, the new tickets didnt have any baggage.
<willcooke> and then Boy #2 peed on the sofa, again.
<willcooke> My clean desk is making me happy though
<willcooke> seb128, have you got anyone who could look at this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1824188
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1824188 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Software tab is empty on clean 19.04 install" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> :(
<willcooke> I've flaggeed it as rls-incoming since I consider it important.
<seb128> "Failed to read from snapd: Error receiving data: Connection reset by peer"
<seb128> mvo?
<seb128> or ken?
<seb128> looks like a snapd problem?
<willcooke> ah, so the problem is at the snap end?  I did wonder
<seb128> looks like it yes
<willcooke> I'll got and ask them
<willcooke> *go
<seb128> is that happening all the time?
<seb128> thx
<seb128> having a journal log from that boot/session could be useful
<willcooke> seb128, it happens every time, but only the first time.  Subsequent runs of g-i-s work
<seb128> willcooke, could be that snap seeding is not done yet or whatever was the "snaps are not available until $delay"
<willcooke> kenvandine suggested the same thing
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> which might mean adding something to snapd-glib to add some retries or something?
<mvo> seb128: it looks like snapd died, can we get journalctl -u snapd ?
<mvo> seb128: aha, I see this is also discussed in #snappy, I jump over there
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, any chance you can look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+git/gnome-control-center/+merge/365827 ?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I saw it, I have a look later
<GunnarHj> (Robert hasn't been around for a couple of days AFAICT.)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, good.
<seb128> he's on VAC for a few days
<GunnarHj> Bad timing. ;)
<seb128> well, others can review as well, I don't think he knows that code history better than others
<GunnarHj> seb128: True; it's Tim's thing.
<didrocks> hey seb128, a little bit better, yourself?
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks!
<didrocks> hey Laney, oSoMoN, GunnarHj, willcooke
<didrocks> sorry was already eaten in the HO ;)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm good, kid is better as well, and it's sunny
<seb128> hopefully a good day :)
<didrocks> good :)
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> yeah
<oSoMoN> seb128, the amd64 build for that librsvg upload was cancelled, do you know why?
<seb128> oSoMoN, no idea, infra issue?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I retry it
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Laney> this seems like a weird duplication of effort given that I said I was sponsoring it already
<Laney> hey didrocks
<seb128> Laney, you did? sorry I didn't see that
<seb128> there was several screens of backlog when I went to bed, I just looked at the highlights and had a ping from Olivier
<seb128> it's not much duplication, I just did dget & dput
<Laney> okey
<Laney> hi btw
<seb128> (with a debsign in the middle)
<seb128> hey Laney :)
<seb128> sorry for the dup work
<Laney> review / test?
<Laney> k, maybe it takes me longer than it takes you to sponsor stuff ;-)
<seb128> I've to admit diff looked fine and I trusted Olivier testing
<seb128> I don't do that for every upload I sponsor :)
<willcooke> kenvandine, andyrock - we need to change g-i-s a bit to do the promoted snaps look up just before displaying that tab.  It's starting too fast (!) and snapd is not ready so we're getting an empty list.  Could either of you take a look at that today?
<willcooke> (it could probably use a retry option too)
<willcooke> or, we just remove that page for D and do a proper fix latert
<kenvandine> probably something andyrock could do much faster, i've never looked at the g-i-s code
<seb128> kenvandine, makes sense
<seb128> andyrock, ^ to discuss once you are back
<kenvandine> willcooke: i wonder why this wasn't a problem before though
<seb128> kenvandine, see #snappy
<seb128> kenvandine, but yeah, I'm not convinced it's not sign of a problem on their side...
<kenvandine> i haven't read the scrollback there, but this is a new problem
<kenvandine> i'll read it
<Trevinho> Morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you today?
<willcooke> morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> willcooke: hey!
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, btw ubuntu-dock still ships an invalid schemas ovveride, did you mean to fix that?
<seb128> (it probably only a warning/low impact|priority)
<Trevinho> seb128: ouch... No. Let me prepare it after breakfast
<seb128> thx
<seb128> Laney, do you think you would have some review cycle for https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+git/gnome-control-center/+merge/365827 ? (the diff itself is probably technically wrong, but to see what that patch does and if it's harmful more than useful)?
<seb128> I think you might have looked at that patch in the past?
<GunnarHj> seb128: In what way is the diff technically wrong?
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, "wrong", I don't like to comment out patches I prefer to delete them if they are buggy
<GunnarHj> seb128: Aha, a matter of taste. :) Actually, if we want to keep that code intact in the source (for possible future use), I suppose that modifying the gnome-desktop3 patch which provides the problematic function would work too.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't know offhand what that patch does and the gnome-desktop side and didn't have time to look at that yet
<seb128> which is why I pinged L_aney, maybe he can squeeze having a look later or tomorrow
<GunnarHj> seb128: I understand. Just wanted to mention that I have thought of alternative ways.
<seb128> k
<Laney> I'm fine to drop this patch, but we should probably fix the thing to bring the language-selector button back
<seb128> hum
<seb128> GunnarHj, that patch has a string change though, so commenting it means changing the UI and a translatable string
<seb128> no?
<Laney> "More…" is used elsewhere in the region panel so it's probably fine
<GunnarHj> Laney: Bringing back the "Manage Installed Languages" button would be very nice.
<Laney> Right, I started looking at that a little bit yesterday
<GunnarHj> seb128: The "More..." thing is not shown currently anyway.
<GunnarHj> seb128: For languages, that is.
<seb128> k, I was going to check in a bit (currently having my disco machine under gdb on an Xorg segfault)
<seb128> Laney, thx for the input, I can handle merging/uploading (I probably want to squeeze 1 or 2 extra changes for g-c-c still)
<seb128> andyrock, how long does it take for the livepatch indicator to refresh its state?
<andyrock> a couple of seconds
<andyrock> why?
<seb128> because I had livepatch status telling me "check-failed" and the indicator showing and error icon
<seb128> (testing your SRU updates)
<seb128> refresh would fail on an connect: permission denied
<seb128> I turned it off and on in the software-properties
<seb128> it worked
<seb128> patches applied
<seb128> the UI lists a list of CVEs now
<seb128> but the indicator still tells me it's on error
<seb128> and is not updating
<seb128> so I was wondering if it's a bug
<seb128> or if I just need to wait a few min or something
<andyrock> looks like a bug
<seb128> any info I can get you out of gbp while it's in this state?
<seb128> how does it do its updating? inotify on the status file?
<andyrock> inotify in the livepatch directory
<andyrock> mmm let me check one second
<andyrock> anything in the logs of update-notifier?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I had started it manually from a command line, nothing printed there
<seb128> the status file was modified when the service was restore
<seb128> and has "applied 27" as content
<seb128> so that looks right
<andyrock> update-notifier does not use the status file directly
<andyrock> it use inotify on the snap common directory (that contains the status file too)
<andyrock> and when something changes it check-state after a small timeout
<andyrock> let me try to reproduce the issue
<seb128> andyrock, is the debug info included in --debug-inotify? (for next time)
<andyrock> yup
<Trevinho> didrocks, seb128: do you remember what was the final decision for transaprency mode on dock then? default, fixed or dynamic? (FIXED: constant transparency. DYNAMIC: dock takes the opaque style only when windows are close to it)
<andyrock> seb128: sadly using inotify can be a bit racy,  one possible way to mitigate the issue is to increase the timeout or to add a timeout that from time to time triggers a recheck
<didrocks> Trevinho: I think we told: fixed when not in intellihide mode, and slight fixed transparency when in intellihide mode
<kenvandine> willcooke: latest hyperv image is working... mostly :)
<Trevinho> well, we can set only one default as gsettings, so I guess fixed for default mode
<willcooke> :D
<kenvandine> oem-config works and it ends up with all the proper xrdp tweaks
<kenvandine> but i'm not getting enhances session mode
<didrocks> Trevinho: so slight transparency maybe as a fallback? and Fixed
 * kenvandine is thinking that's something misconfigured on my end
<Laney> g-c-c pushed
<Trevinho> seb128: will be ready soon at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3701
<seb128> Trevinho, I think it's late now to change the mode
<seb128> Laney, thx!
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm not changing the mode...
<seb128> andyrock, k, not a bit issue in any case
<seb128> Trevinho, k, I didn't look, was just stating that :)
<seb128> thx
<seb128> andyrock, btw did you see the gnome-initial-setup ping earlier? snapd takes time to be ready in disco and that makes the apps step to be empty
<Trevinho> seb128: well, not sure was default then, I set it to FIXED, but actually now is slightly transparent so maybe I should set it to default if we don't want any visual change
<andyrock> seb128: I didn't see it
<andyrock> let me have a look
<seb128> andyrock, do you think you could have a look today/tomorrow to see if we can make the code retry to contact the server in those cases, like check every 5 seconds for a like 5 minutes and maybe display a spinner?
<Trevinho> seb128: cause the fixed was more or less the default one before
<seb128> Trevinho, well, what's the default today? if the override is ignored I would say the change is just to delete the override so we are sure it's the same behaviour that we have in disco today?
<Trevinho> but because adaptive went away I expect we fallback to default...
<Trevinho> ok
<andyrock> seb128: more likely tomorrow (or later tonight)
<seb128> andyrock, yeah, I was expecting so, it's eod or almost now :)
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<seb128> andyrock, let's talk about it tomorrow morning if you want to discuss options
<seb128> maybe delaying the request to do it when the page is displayed rat her than a start would help
<seb128> but snapd can take a while so it might not be enough, we probably want to loop retry for a bit
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, uploaded with no such change
<Trevinho> seb128: I've imported also translations changes and a fix for theming that was requested by yaru guys. No visual change though
<GunnarHj> Laney: The remaining part of bug #1823778 is about languages represented by locales with modifiers (for instance sr_RS.utf8@latin and ca_ES.utf8@valencia). Such items are screwed up (the modifier dropped) before the list of installed languages ends up in the g-c-c UI and can therefore not be selected from Region & Language. Do you possibly know offhand where that happens?
<ubot5`> bug 1823778 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unable to set Serbian as Language" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823778
<Laney> No, not right away, sorry
<GunnarHj> Laney: Didn't have much hope, but thought I'd ask. :/
<Laney> :<
<seb128> Trevinho, great, thx
<Trevinho> seb128: per se package is ready, waiting for bileto to acknowledge it...
<Trevinho> seb128: ok ready for publish now
<seb128> Trevinho, nice, I did publish it now
<seb128> kenvandine, jamesh, did you see my status update ping on those cards?
<seb128> https://trello.com/c/o41wq7vk/186-investigate-why-xdg-desktop-portal-inhibit-api-isnt-functioning
<seb128> https://trello.com/c/PzTXrzmr/187-implement-flatpak-style-file-forwarding-mode-for-snap-run
<seb128> https://trello.com/c/1tbxeqAM/192-add-orggnomedesktopinterface-enable-animationsfalse-to-hyper-v-images
<seb128> kenvandine, that one for Robert, https://trello.com/c/RH1Db0YR/61-use-snapd-subcategories-in-gnome-software
<kenvandine> seb128: i didn't
<kenvandine> no notifications pending for me...
<seb128> kenvandine, or short version, at this point we are not going to do much more for disco, please review/update/move cards as appropriate
<seb128> kenvandine, you are on the first 3, do I need to @ken you next time?
<seb128> or we really need that nagging bot :)
<kenvandine> Shouldn't need to
<kenvandine> I'll take care of them
<seb128> thx
<seb128> there are probably others in the board that need updating/moving
<seb128> get to them as well if you don't want me to be on your back again on monday :p
<oSoMoN> I'm off for easter holidays, happy disco release everyone, and see you on the 22nd 🐰
<kenvandine> seb128: :-D
<seb128> :)
<kenvandine> seb128: i just finished publishing the 3.32.1 versions of the seeded snaps
<seb128> kenvandine, woot!
<seb128> thx :)
<kenvandine> the snap version of gnome-logs says 3.32.0, but it's really 3.32.1
<willcooke> thanks for chasing those seb128
<kenvandine> upstream didn't tag the release
<seb128> willcooke, yw!
<seb128> kenvandine, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-logs/issues/40 :p
<gitbot> GNOME issue 40 in gnome-logs "3.32.1 tag missing" [Opened]
<kenvandine> seb128: yeah :)
<seb128> kenvandine, it's annoying as well when updating with the gbp git workflow
<kenvandine> thanks for that
<seb128> np :)
<kenvandine> i was going to file that too
<kenvandine> tagging is a key part of releasing...
<willcooke> right I need to go and get the kids to bed.  Night all, see you tomorrow
<seb128> kenvandine, I pinged davidk about the cheese one and he said that he didn't do it because the didn't have a gpg key on the machine he did the release from
<seb128> so I guess it's the only bit that requires them to sign
<seb128> (sometime it's also people forgetting to tag or to push)
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i'd think tarballs would need signing too
<seb128> I don't think they do
<kenvandine> must not
<seb128> they just require ssh access to copy them iirc
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> lots of people forget to push tags though
<kenvandine> i wish that was defalt
<kenvandine> default
 * kenvandine hates this keyboard... the "u" key is stiff
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i'm using a keyboard my son gave me... i don't have the heart to tell him i hate it :)
<sarnold> aww
<kenvandine> i'm very picky about keyboards... but i'm toughing it out :)
<seb128> 'night desktopers and see you tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-12
<brlin> Can anyone help review this one: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/184
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 184 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "bindtextdomain: Support locale files under share/locale" [Open]
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> duflu: hum, I'm running mutter 3.32.0+git20190410-1ubuntu1 which has supposively your timestamp fix, but when I click on the dock, I still have my apps not focused when they start
<seb128> good morning desktopers, happy friday!
<seb128> hey duflu didrocks
<didrocks> hey seb128
<duflu> Hmm
<duflu> Hi seb128
<duflu> Happy Friday
<didrocks> some people on the french forum says that it fixes it for them, so there is maybe many causes ?
 * didrocks just tried if intellihide mode could have an impact, but not the case
<seb128> GNOME has been having issue giving the focus in some cases since we switched to it (or at least ti's also an issue in bionic)
<seb128> unsure if your issue is different
<didrocks> well, it's quite a 100% hit here
<didrocks> which was never the case before 2.31
<didrocks> 3.31*
<seb128> on any app?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> terminal
<didrocks> nautilus
<duflu> didrocks, the bug seems to be fixed here. Remember it was Xorg sessions only
<didrocks> firefox
<didrocks> duflu: I'm on Xorg
<didrocks> ah wait
<didrocks> maybe it was slightely updated this morning by unattended-upgrade
<duflu> Update not fully installed?
<didrocks> (I wonder why unatteded-upgrade is installed, it's not a security fix…)
<didrocks> and so apt policy showed me I was on the latest
<seb128> we apply dev updates with unattended-upgrade now?
<didrocks> looks like it from my history.log :/
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BXpj2M2gRP/
<didrocks> as I wasn't expecting that, I thought apt policy -> latest meant "updated yesterday evening and running latest"
<didrocks> so, let me alt+F2
<duflu> Yeah
<duflu> Or log out...
<didrocks> duflu: all working now!
<duflu> Though not if you want to keep your windows
<duflu> \o/
<didrocks> at least, confirming the fix :)
<didrocks> but really, unattended-upgrade, why?
<duflu> Foundations?
<didrocks> yep, unsure if this change was desired
<didrocks> I definitively didn't tweak any config
<didrocks> and especially on the dev cycle, I want to have control of my ugprade
<duflu> I knew I had the fix because my test wallpaper became sharper today
<didrocks> seb128: duflu: do you have the same unattended-upgrade experience?
<duflu> didrocks, not sure. My dev system gets turned off every night
<didrocks> duflu: well, same for me, it's on reboot that it updates
<duflu> Weird
<didrocks> duflu: you can look at your apt logs and see if you have unattended-upgrade lines
 * didrocks disables the service for now
<duflu> didrocks, yes. It seems I am now getting unattended-upgrade
<didrocks> let me file a bug
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I killed it a few time recently because it was blocking me to using apt in the morning and taking too long and I couldn't be bothered waiting to do $work
<didrocks> seb128: do you think that should be -tracking? I have no opinion, but we may have other side-effects I guess…
<didrocks> ok, let me open the bug first
<duflu> "Software & Updates" tells me it is set to only auto-install security updates
<didrocks> yeah, it's supposed to only mess with those
<duflu> How do we know mutter wasn't a "security update"?
<didrocks> we don't have security updates in the dev version
<didrocks> so, it's not in the "security" pocket
<duflu> Yeah, the pocket
<didrocks> just the regular release one
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> and as you can see in my pastebin those are all regular packages in the release pocket ^
<seb128> I asked rbalint on #ubuntu-devel
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> didrocks, k, so sidestepping over, the situation is that we got confused by u-u but the focus fix works for you after all?
<didrocks> seb128: indeed. I still think that changing the behavior of u-u in a drastic way without warning users is weird
<didrocks> but at least, the main point, "focus mutter issue" is fixed
<seb128> he failed at communicating properly yeah
<seb128> but I think on principle it's fine to have that behaviour, it gives us testing before landing changes to stable which would be difficult to get otherwise
<seb128> and unstable series are probably mostly used by distro dev or users who like to test edge things and can deal with the behaviour (if it's documented)
<didrocks> yeah, we need a reminder that upgrades start applying automatically
<duflu> RAOF are you around?
<duflu> Hmm, no. Not even in the channel
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> hi seb128, ok, how about you?
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<seb128> willcooke, good, it's friday!
<Laney> hello
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> yeah not bad
<duflu> Morning willcooke and Laney
<willcooke> Laney, are you all Ubiquiti'd up at home?
<Laney> oh sorry
<Laney> hey didrocks duflu ;-)
<Laney> and willcooke
<Laney> willcooke: yes
<willcooke> ahoy!
<Laney> I want to get another access point actually, it doesn't quite cover the whole house properly atm
<willcooke> Laney, cool.  I think I asked you about it before, and you were a big +1.  I think the time has come for me to admit that my cobbled together collection of cheap no-name Wifi APs has had its time
<willcooke> Let's see what May brings
<willcooke> the month, not the witch
<Laney> never rely on M... yes indeed
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> They have two different product lines which don't particularly integrate with each other, which is a bit sad
<Laney> so I have https://www.ui.com/edgemax/edgerouter-poe/ and https://www.ui.com/unifi/unifi-ap-ac-pro/
<Laney> but they have separate software stacks
<willcooke> edgemax is what I was looking at for the router
<willcooke> Laney, did you choose the pro over the lite for a specific reason?
<Laney> I think it could achieve faster speeds or something? More channels maybe?
<willcooke> oki, I'll do some more reading
<Laney> was a few years ago already
<seb128> Laney, with the freeze nothing is autoaccepted now right? like I don't need to worry about packages being in a set or not for gstreamer right?
<seb128> (I don't want to e.G have some universe plugin autoaccepted while the base is not)
<Laney> seb128: the script is off
<seb128> thx
<seb128> Laney, k, gstreamer stack uploaded to disco and desktop ppa (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ppa)
<seb128> needs to build now (seems like ppa doesn't do depwait?)
<seb128> let's give it some testing from the team in the ppa once it will be built
<Laney> sure they do, you just get the × icon
<seb128> ah, indeed
<seb128> good
<tseliot> seb128, Laney: do you know how to detect that a udev rules is running on the live installer. I would like to make it quit in this specific case, so that LP: #1824177 can be fixed
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1824177 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 (Ubuntu) "dmesg spammed with nvidia-nvlink messages during install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824177
<tseliot> willcooke: ^
<willcooke> sorry, I dont know
<seb128> tseliot, sorry but I don't know either
<Laney> tseliot: isn't vorlon saying that you shouldn't be doing anything until reboot at all?
<Laney> but no, sorry, I'm not aware of an official way to detect a live environment
<Laney> you might want to ship something in casper
<Laney> AFAIK udev rules in /run shadow ones in /lib
<tseliot> Laney: I don't think udev rules have that kind of logic in place. What I was thinking is to make the udev rule quit when on the live installer. So far, I've found out that update-initramfs is diverted on the live installer. Maybe I can use that
<Laney> right, that's a casper script
<tseliot> so, I want to test a condition in the udev rule, and avoid doing any big changes before the release
<Laney> I think you probably want to make casper ship a udev rule in /run/udev/rules.d/ that overrides the packaged one
<Laney> "files in /run take precedence over files with the same name in /lib. This can be used to override a system-supplied rules file with a local file if needed"
<tseliot> Laney: do you mean a rule with the same name?
<Laney> yep
<tseliot> that's even easier. I can try it here now
<Laney> slightly hard bit will be testing the casper change
<tseliot> Laney: just an empty udev rules with the same seems to do the trick, and I don't get spammed any more
<tseliot> thanks
<willcooke> woot thanks tseliot Laney
<Laney> np
<Laney> tseliot: so that's a casper-bottom script fwiw
<Laney> like the one to disable snap refresh
<tseliot> Laney: ok, then I'll have a look at the sources, and come up with a patch
<Laney> ok
<Laney> to test it you can do break=top from an iso boot and then hack it into place in /scripts
<Laney> but it's very bare bones, be warned
<tseliot> Laney: ok, I'll try that. Thanks
<Laney> (well, you could probably re-pack the ISO or something too...)
<brlin> Can anyone review this PR?: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/185
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 185 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "gnome-platform: Drop unnecessary build-packages" [Open]
<tseliot> Laney: I wrote the script manually (using tee), and made the file executable (chmod a+x), after booting with break=top, and then I run the "exit" command. /run/udev/rules.d/ wasn't created. Is there any way to check what happened? Maybe a log from casper?
<tseliot> I don't see anything useful in casper.log
<tseliot> the script was in scripts/casper-bottom/
<seb128> brlin, try asking kenvandine when he gets online
<willcooke> new ups battery arrived, going off line for a few mins while I change it over.  I can't remember exactly what's connected and what's not, but I assume my modem is.
<Laney> tseliot: weird, I just tried the same and it worked for me -- did you add it to ORDER and copy all of the boilerplate stuff that the other scripts have at the top?
<Laney> casper.log isn't very helpful tho, agreet
<brlin> seb128: Sure, thanks!
<Laney> (not sure what ORDER does tbh)
<willcooke> well, that went better than I expected.
<willcooke> Hardly anything caught on fire
<willcooke> so it seems upowerd is holding on to one of my upses, and I want nut to manage it.  Any ideas how I can stop upower doing that, or just stop upowerd altogether?
<willcooke> heh, I just killed it and started nut before it could restart. Problem solved
<willcooke> also, nut is *the* hardest thing to work with in the world.
<seb128> :/
<seb128> gstreamer stack update in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ppa if others want to test it
<seb128> (seems to work fine here)
<seb128> disco update
 * willcooke updates
<seb128> thx
<seb128> (tested totem/rb/cheese here)
<seb128> brb, changing location
<seb128> (back)
<andyrock> seb128: is there a but about the g-i-s/snap thing?
<seb128> andyrock, hey, good timing I was about to ping you :)
<seb128> bug #1824188
<ubot5`> bug 1824188 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Software tab is empty on clean 19.04 install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824188
<seb128> andyrock, ^
<andyrock> I took a look at the code, it's going to take a while to fix it
<andyrock> also because reproducing the bug it's not easy
<willcooke> could you kill snapd, and run g-i-s without it running, then start once g-i-s is running?
<seb128> andyrock, attach gdb to the snapd service to block it from responding? ;)
<willcooke> (side note:  a problem I was having with a specific bluetooth mouse not reconnecting automatically is seemingly fixed :) )
<seb128> clobrano, hey, is that gnome-initial-setup bug about using the incorrect icon still valid? the description pointed out to the welcome-app yaru icon but that has been removed
<seb128> willcooke, good! was that the gnome-bluetooth update?
<seb128> willcooke, also did you test the gstreamer updates? I dropped from IRC for a bit so might have missed that
<clobrano> hey seb128! Was the bug opened on launchpad? I can't find it on github
<willcooke> seb128, just testing now.  Cheese works, downloading b.b.bunny now...
<willcooke> rb radio works
<seb128> clobrano, yes, bug 1803521
<ubot5`> bug 1803521 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "gnome-initial-setup uses wrong icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803521
<clobrano> let me check
<seb128> clobrano, thx
<willcooke> seb128, @ bluetooth - I think so.  I found an upstream bug which said it was fixed, so sounds right
<seb128> willcooke, good :)
<willcooke> Saviq, do you still have your Logitech M557 mouse?  If so, I think that disco has the fix now for reconnecting problems
<Saviq> willcooke: yeah I've been working with duflu to verify the fix
<tseliot> Laney: unless I missed something obvious: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vMRpJdRccV/
<willcooke> Saviq, woot
<seb128> Saviq, what fix is it?
<tseliot> Laney: and no, I didn't add it to ORDER. I'll check that
<seb128> Saviq, I mean are you refering to a specific commit we can SRU?
<seb128> (bug number?)
<willcooke> I think its adding the device ids to a file so that it auto tries with pin 0000
<willcooke> I'll find it
<Saviq> I'll get you guys the big number when I'm back in Ubuntu
<willcooke> seb128, looks like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1246981
<seb128> willcooke, Saviq, https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-bluetooth/commit/ba99a3ce then?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1246981 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth mouse fails to re-connect after sleep." [Medium,Confirmed]
<Saviq> The latest gnome-bluetooth update I believe
<willcooke> seb128, yeah that looks like it
<seb128> well the diff doesn't make sense to me though
<willcooke> hm, nothing about this mouse in there
<willcooke> one sec
<seb128> ah
<seb128> willcooke, no, it's fine, I misread it
<seb128> it's the
<seb128>  	
<seb128> 		<!-- Mice don't usually need pincodes -->
<seb128> 	
<seb128> 		<device type="mouse" pin="NULL"/>
<seb128> bit from the diff
<willcooke> ah, I see
<seb128> I'm going to SRU that now
<willcooke> woo, thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<andyrock> seb128: using gdb it's not going to work because gnome-initial-setup will just block
<andyrock> because it's using sync operation
<seb128> andyrock, ah, it's a sync call without timeout?
<andyrock> I'll try to make it async
<seb128> andyrock, or maybe ask #snappy if they can help you putting snapd in the state which makes it not respond
<Saviq> seb128, willcooke: my bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1777062
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1777062 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Logitech M535 mouse only pairs successfully after 4-5 tries" [Undecided,New]
<clobrano> seb128: yes, since the Yaru icon is not there anymore, that specific behavior is invalid. However the "problem" should still be there
<seb128> clobrano, what's the icon you expect to be used between the two?
<willcooke> Saviq, thx
<seb128> Saviq, willcooke, that bug description doesn't make sense to me. gnome-bluetooth only handle the pairing from the settings, not happens later
<seb128> I mean if it pairs it in a way that is not persistent/trusted in bluez that explain it has to be paired again
<willcooke> seb128, Totem working with an h264 working.  Promoted me to install the codec, did that from the ppa, restart totem, loaded the video, moar rabbits
<seb128> but if you pair using bluetoothctl then gnome-bluetooth is out o fthe picture
<seb128> willcooke, great, thx for testing!
<willcooke> seb128, is the pin-code-database shared between bluetoothctl and gnome-bluetooth perhaps?
<seb128> willcooke, gnome-bluetooth used to have overrides, the change is basically to drop that to use the bluez one
<seb128> bluez doesn't use anything from gnome-bluetooth no
<seb128> it's a lower level component, doesn't require GNOME nor event a graphical session
<seb128> willcooke, the gnome-bluetooth change should fix the case of "pairing done through GNOME doesn't persist"
<seb128> which is probably most reports
<seb128> the "pairing with bluetoothctl has problem" from Saviq sounds like it's different though
<seb128> maybe that was a kernel issue or such also fixed in disco
<willcooke> I bet duflu will know
<seb128> I will SRU the gnome-bluetooth fixes since they make sense
<seb128> that's a good first step
<clobrano> seb128: yes, the bug was opened because the unexpected icon was used, and this issue is gone
<clobrano> seb128: but I thought that the problem is due to a difference in how the .desktop files where written
<seb128> clobrano, right, if we standardize we need to pick one icon or the other, I just don't know which one makes more sense ... do you have an opinion on that?
<clobrano> seb128: I have no strong opinion, I can only say that "preferences-system" doesn't seem specific enough if the real target is the ubuntu-logo
<seb128> k
<seb128> clobrano, thx
<clobrano> seb128: np :)
<clobrano> omg, just noticed... s/where/were ^
<kenvandine> brlin: i'm on it
<brlin> kenvandine: <3
<willcooke> morning kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey willcooke
<andyrock> seb128: if we want to get rid of most of the gedit crashes it would be nice to have this in disco: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gedit/merge_requests/32
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 32 in gedit "build: Reintroduce enable-gvfs-metadata option" [Merged]
<seb128> Laney, ^ do you have slots to help reviewing the few pending fixes from andyrock for gedit today?
<andyrock> seb128, Laney: the other fixes are not strictly necessary if we get this in debian/disco
<seb128> andyrock, why not? they don't fix other problems?
<seb128> well you mean they are less important?
<andyrock> they do, but if we enable gvfs metadata the crash is not going to happen
<andyrock> they're necessary if and only if gvfs metadata is disabled
<andyrock> to summarize:
<andyrock> 1. https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gedit/merge_requests/34 is necessary both if gvfs is enabled and if it is disabled (but we already distro patched it)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 34 in gedit "open-document-selector: Properly remove idle" [Opened]
<andyrock> 2.  https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gedit/merge_requests/35 it is necessary only if gvfs is disabled
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 35 in gedit "metadata-manager: Remove singleton" [Opened]
<seb128> andyrock, oh ok
<andyrock> 3. tab: Cancel loading operation when tab is disposed this does not fix a crash but I saw it while debugging so I fixed it
<andyrock> now the commit that just got merged re-enabled gvfs by default
<seb128> jbicha, ^ or maye you can review since you have been sort of gedit maintainer in recent cycles :-)
<andyrock> seb128: jbicha said that I can merge them if I want but I can't because I'm not a GNOME developer
<seb128> andyrock, I try to get it later today if Laney can't but I'm currently on a packed todolist for the day :/
<andyrock> and now it's too late for me to ask 💔
<andyrock> my suggestion for Laney is to review/merge https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gedit/merge_requests/34
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 34 in gedit "open-document-selector: Properly remove idle" [Opened]
<andyrock> it should be safe enough
<seb128> willcooke, Saviq, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/418989286/gnome-bluetooth_3.28.0-2ubuntu0.2_source.changes (used another bug for the SRU which looked like the issue and was less old/busy, those reports which collect problems over years often lead to difficult SRU validation because some of the people subscribed have another problem and will claim your SRU doesn't work)
<seb128> andyrock, that's the wrong one right?
<seb128> that one we already backported/SRUed
<seb128> you mean !32
<andyrock> nope
<seb128> ah, you mean upstream
<andyrock> I know that it has been backported but it still nice to have it upstream
<seb128> right
<seb128> gotcha
<seb128> you are correct :)
<willcooke> seb128, @ bluetooth: will confirm on this machine
<andyrock> seb128:  also I can distro-patch the commit to enable gvfs by default after I take care of g-i-s
<seb128> andyrock, k, let's see what L_aney says when he's back from lunch
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<andyrock> kk
<willcooke> yay:
<willcooke> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: EXPKEYSIG 1397BC53640DB551 Google Inc. (Linux Packages Signing Authority) <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<willcooke> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg  The following signatures were invalid: EXPKEYSIG 1397BC53640DB551 Google Inc. (Linux Packages Signing Authority) <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<willcooke> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<seb128> EXPKEYSIG
<seb128> well done google :p
<willcooke> \m/
<kenvandine> brlin: thanks, that's a nice improvement.  Merged!
<brlin> kenvandine: Thanks!  Here's another one: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/184
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 184 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "bindtextdomain: Support locale files under share/locale" [Open]
<kenvandine> brlin: saw it, that only helps snaps with --prefix=/
<kenvandine> can't imagine there are a ton of those
<brlin> kenvandine: Snapcraft autotools plugin by default built with empty prefix
<brlin> s/built/build/
<kenvandine> although it time cost should be negligible
<kenvandine> empty usually defaults to usr or usr/local
<brlin> kenvandine: That's not what I encountered though :-/
<kenvandine> ok
<brlin> It does specify `--prefix` while configuring , just set it as null: https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/77c17b26573e474783e9535bf66ce3fe358b71f1/snapcraft/plugins/autotools.py#L121
<kenvandine> brlin: indeed
<kenvandine> brlin: merged
<brlin> kenvandine: Thanks a bunch!
<kenvandine> brlin: thank you!
<Laney> seb128: yeah I saw the ping about gedit somewhere else
<seb128> Laney, it was trello :)
<Laney> so I had the tab open already, but thx for the re-ping
<Laney> seems SRUable to me
<seb128> Laney, but that other bug andyrock was pinging about seems worth trying to get into disco proper so maybe one for today if we can squeeze
<seb128> Laney, thx for catching that tracker buggy upload, trying too much this week and not taking time to do some of them properly :/
<seb128> Laney, I was going to upload to Debian but didn't want to wait to wait for launchpad to pick the uploads/sync and miss friday to get it reviewed
<Laney> np, good when reviews work
<seb128> Laney, but feel free to take over that :)
<Laney> well you can do a ~fakesync upload
<Laney> like for gstreamer
<Laney> but also things can be SRUed at this point, maybe that makes for fewer mistakes with less rushing
<seb128> right, it's just that jbicha commited 2.2.1 things to the vcs
<seb128> and I didn't want spend time sorting out what to do there at the time
<Laney> yep, I'm making a branch from the 2.1.8-1 tag
<seb128> k
<Laney> git checkout -b debian/buster debian/2.1.8-1 and update debian/gbp.conf
<seb128> thx for the tip :)
<seb128> yeah, I know for SRU, I've difficulties to be in peace with that though :(
<seb128> we always end up getting reports in the error tracker and launchpad until end of times from users who don't apply updates for some reasons
<Laney> yeah like we get people who insist on running devel-proposed
<seb128> but that's probably my issue, I should accept that such are software users
 * Laney has made peace with these things
<seb128> one day you need to teach me how :)
<seb128> anyway, I do try to land some of the crashers fix in the release for those reasons
<seb128> but I'm not pushing so fine if they sit in the queue or in proposed until SRU time
<Laney> okey, maybe make sure they have a bug report attached then
<Laney> not saying they don't, haven't checked for that
<seb128> yeah, that one had
<seb128> g-c-c doesn't for the translation fix I added
<seb128> worth thing it get rejected and it's a bit more work
<seb128> I try to that for the next ones
<Laney> nod
<seb128> should I reupload the gstreamer stack for a SRU reference?
<seb128> probably for -release
<Laney> probably going to accept those ones in a minute
<Trevinho> morning!
<seb128> Laney, thx
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, all good!
<Trevinho> you?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> happy friday btw :)
<seb128> the work day only starts for you, but any fancy plan for the w.e ;)
<andyrock> seb128: do you want me to add an error message in g-i-s in case it fails to get the featured snaps ?
<andyrock> I've added a retry behaviour
<andyrock> it's going to try to every 250 ms for a maximum of 5s
<andyrock> but what if it fails? showing an error will required a UIFe
<seb128> andyrock, I think new string is fine in that case
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, ^ opinion? (about bug #1824188)
<ubot5`> bug 1824188 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Software tab is empty on clean 19.04 install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824188
<willcooke> For the string, how about... "Unable to retrieve applications at this time.  Please open Ubuntu Software to see what's available."
<seb128> willcooke, we do want a string/UI change right? even if it's untranslated at this point?
<willcooke> thinking....
<seb128> andyrock, also chipaca was saying yesterday that it takes 90s for snapd to be ready in his kvm
<seb128> willcooke, did you do any timing testing at the end?
<Trevinho> seb128: happy Friday you too :-), well... some more sightseeing I expect
<willcooke> I did, and it was no where near 90 seconds.  Let me fire up the vm
<seb128> andyrock, so maybe 1s for 30s or something would be better
<willcooke> oh, except I will need to reinstall
<seb128> willcooke, no hurry, but I think we still want to push a bit further than 5s retry total
<kenvandine> i noticed the same problem in hyperv yesterday
<willcooke> Yeah
<kenvandine> empty page
<willcooke> It certainly feels like something has got worse there on the snapd side
<andyrock> who's going to wait 90s for that page? XD
<Laney> is that a spinner while waiting for the list of snaps?
<willcooke> Laney, correct
<seb128> andyrock, well, I think that's total from boot that it takes 90s
<andyrock> Laney: I'm going to add a spinner too
<willcooke> andyrock, seb128 - if we don't have apps to show, we should remove the "You can use software to install apps like these" too
<seb128> andyrock, so time your session start, the wizard load, you go through previous steps
<andyrock> seb128: kk
<seb128> and 90s is on slow vm
<seb128> hopefully it's not that slow for everyone :p
<kenvandine> even 30 seconds is way to long
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> and
<seb128> I think the snapd team should care/own those sort of issues
<kenvandine> imo it should be able to return results without it needing to seed
<seb128> instead of bouncing back to us as our problem every time
<seb128> that's a bit irritating
<kenvandine> i can see not being able to install
<kenvandine> it would queue
<Laney> done is insensitive while the spinner is showing or what?
<kenvandine> but get the list from the store shouldn't be blocked by seeding
<seb128> right
<Laney> I don't really like showing a weird error
<kenvandine> mvo: ^^ thoughts?
<Laney> just let them quit it
<willcooke> The other option imo, is to not launch g-i-s until snapd is ready.  But that could be a long wait and pop up seemingly randomly
<Laney> keep trying forever as long as the page is open
<kenvandine> hack
<Laney> but let people get out of it whenever they want
<seb128> +1 for that
<willcooke> ah, that sounds good Laney
<kenvandine> +1
<willcooke> seb128, what are you +1 ing?
<seb128> andyrock, ^
<kenvandine> and we should bug the snapd team about making it handle queries while it's seeding
<seb128> willcooke, spin while the page is on screen, let user close anyway if they don't want to wait
<willcooke> ta
<seb128> also it's no new string and less UI change
<Laney> otoh an eternal spinner could be confusing
<Laney> but probably less bad than an error?
<seb128> hopefully it's never eternel
<willcooke> I think then, we should hide the "you can use software like...." as well, until its ready
<willcooke> seb128, it could be for ever if the machine is off line
<seb128> it should take a 1 minute or so max
<willcooke> so 90 seconds max seems sensible
<seb128> what do we do today for those?
<willcooke> well, 95
<kenvandine> if we're offline we shouldn't show the page at all
<seb128> right
<willcooke> ah, kk
<kenvandine> and i think snapd can tell you if it's offline
<mvo> kenvandine: we looked at this (pawel to be precise) and its the fc-cache generation that takes the time - if we could generate caches for v6/v7 as part of the install we cut a significant amount of time (>20s in our tests)
<kenvandine> hopefully it doesn't report as offline when it's seeding
<andyrock> wait so should we show an error or not?
<andyrock> iirc I can hide a page in g-i-s if there is no connection
<andyrock> let me check
<kenvandine> mvo: my real question was can we let snapd respond to queries while it's seeding?
<Laney> the other option is don't show it at all if it's not ready
<kenvandine> so let s get the list of snaps in ubuntu-firstrun category
<kenvandine> s/let s/let us/
<pstolowski> hey
<mvo> kenvandine: queries like store searches?
<Laney> andyrock: we're saying just keep trying forever as long as they are sitting on the page I think
<kenvandine> yeah
<Laney> but make "Done" sensitive if you're doing that
<seb128> Laney, we did fear that in the current state of things it would mean not showing it for most users because snapd got slow in disco
<kenvandine> mvo: we just need a list of snaps from a category
<Laney> ok
<andyrock> Laney: kk
<mvo> kenvandine: let me quickly check with the team
<kenvandine> even if we can't install them yet
<kenvandine> right now we can't get that list until seeding is done
<kenvandine> it blocks
<willcooke> hm, if we get the list, and someone clicks on it they get taken to Software.  What happens then?  Will Software error, or will it just wait?
<seb128> brb, changing location
<kenvandine> willcooke: it should queue
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> I'd like to test that
<willcooke> I think you're right, but ya know
<Chipaca> holaa
<willcooke> ahoy Chipaca
<mvo> kenvandine: Chipaca says "yes we can"
<mvo> kenvandine: it seems the problem is that the connect is too early? sorry I was not following all the details but Chipaca  I think was
<Chipaca> the problem isn't querying while seeding (although "list of installed snaps" when it's in the middle of installing will be racy)
<mvo> kenvandine: and for fc-cache we have pstolowski  who knows the details
<Chipaca> the problem is not retrying on connect/read error
<Chipaca> because snapd will go away in the middle of seeding, that's normal and expected
<Chipaca> it takes less than a second to come back (~200ms on a loaded machine)
<willcooke> so a few retries might just be enough then
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> note that there's a difference between a low-level error like 'the socket went away' or sth, and an error response -- but i don't know how snapd-glib exposes that
<Chipaca> what you're wanting to retry is the former
<andyrock> actually snapd-glib has code to retry on connect but no on read
<willcooke> Ah
<willcooke> yeah we're getting  Connection reset by peer on read
<Chipaca> also, snapd won't go away in the _middle_ of a request
<Chipaca> (or it shouldn't! :-) bugs might exist)
<Chipaca> we go away gracefully
<kenvandine> ok, so maybe this is something we can improve in snapd-glib?
<Chipaca> i need to repeat that getting the list of installed snaps is dubious when snapd is still seeding, so maybe that logic needs tweaking
<Chipaca> but sections, featured snaps, etc, as long as the network is up should just work
<kenvandine> Chipaca: we don't need the list of installed for this use case
<kenvandine> just the list for a single category
<Chipaca> kenvandine: i mean, you're getting it
<Chipaca> it's the first thing you do
<andyrock> kenvandine: snapd-glib can be smarter but it's easier to fix it in g-i-s
<andyrock> at least at this point of the ccle
<andyrock> *cycle
<kenvandine> andyrock: great :)
<Chipaca> kenvandine: line 826 of debian/patches/0001-Add-Ubuntu-mode-with-special-pages.patch
<Chipaca> installed_snaps = snapd_client_list_sync (client, NULL, &error);
<kenvandine> i wonder why
<kenvandine> andyrock: ^^
<Chipaca> that's why i say that logic needs tweaking :-)
<kenvandine> that seems pointless
<Chipaca> kenvandine: /* Skip if already installed */
<kenvandine> unless it's to filter out
<kenvandine> yeah
<Chipaca> kenvandine: also /* Ignore common snaps that have default .debs */
<Chipaca> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<kenvandine> we should just trust that section is properly currated
<kenvandine> andyrock: what do you think?
<Chipaca> you _could_ look at what's going to get seeded and skip those
<kenvandine> ubuntu-firstrun should only container what we want displayed in g-i-s
<Chipaca> because otherwise in 2 years, are you going to remember that the snap you seeded in 19.10 is now featured
<Laney> please leave bigger refactorings for after final freeze
<seb128> (back online)
<seb128> willcooke, on my inspiron on a fresh install from today it took like a minute for the wizard to open
<Chipaca> Laney: it's C, the binary is tiny, so that's small right?
 * Chipaca hides
<kenvandine> lol
<seb128> willcooke, still the software page was empty :/
<Laney> 0:D
<Laney> and we all know C developers are the smartest, so actually the smallest chance of any bugs appearing :>
<Chipaca> kenvandine: because the code carries on even if that snapd_client_list_sync call fails, it should be fine to just comment out that line
<Chipaca> kenvandine: (although I have no idea if the code actually _works_ if that call fails, as opposed to freaking out over it being nil)
<Chipaca> also it's starting to feel like i'm teaching my grandmother something about eggs
<Chipaca> so i'm going to step away from this now
<kenvandine> Chipaca: thanks!
<Chipaca> kenvandine: you know where to find me
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, Laney! Me again with another g-c-c MP. Not perfect, but a step in the right direction.
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+git/gnome-control-center/+merge/365920
<GunnarHj> To late?
<willcooke> seb128, I've seen it be slow to open on a few installs, but could never work out why
<pstolowski> willcooke: have you discussed anything re fc-cache issue?
<willcooke> pstolowski, erm, dont /think/ so
<Laney> GunnarHj: might be better to keep working on it and SRU this?
<pstolowski> willcooke: ah, i see, i was told it was brought up here already
<pstolowski> willcooke: ok, let me explain
<kenvandine> pstolowski: i don't think the fc-cache bit is really our issue
<kenvandine> so you can disregard
<GunnarHj> Laney: May be. I'd say that if you do yet another upload for some other reason, it would be good to include it. Otherwise wait.
<seb128> GunnarHj, what does it fix compared to the previous change?
<pstolowski> kenvandine, willcooke: it's about the installer and populating fontconfig cache on install, before reboot
<GunnarHj> seb128: I displays correct labels, for instance "Serbian" and "Serbian - latin" instead of "Serbian" and "Serbian".
<seb128> GunnarHj, ah, we can probably do that in a SRU, I'm sure we are going to do some for g-c-c
<Laney> but they don't work properly right, so it's still going to be a bit weird/confusing
<GunnarHj> Laney: True.
<seb128> k, so SRU sounds better, sort it out properly and then upload
<willcooke> pstolowski, on install of the snap?
<seb128> willcooke, btw on that install on the inspiron the world map was really streched horizontally and the dots such misplaced (like Paris was in the north sea), did you see that problem?
<willcooke> seb128, negative.  Let me download todays ISO
<seb128> could have a one off, I'm going to try again
<andyrock> kenvandine: the installed snaps is to filter them out
<andyrock> not sure about the firefox thing
<andyrock> I didn't write that page :D
<pstolowski> willcooke: snapd generates fc-cache if it doesn't exist, this currently happens after seeding on the first run after installation and takes around 20s. we could probably save a lot of that if the installer simply populated font cache of the installed system
<pstolowski> willcooke: i mean simply copied /var/cache/fontconfig from live session
<seb128> pstolowski, would that be enough? shaving 20s of 90s is still making likely that snapd is not ready on time for the UI
<willcooke> andyrock, kenvandine  - I sort of remember something about that.  It was when people upgraded that we wouldnt pimp stuff they already had, so that other stuff had a chance to fill the gaps
<seb128> willcooke, andyrock, kenvandine, well, not only upgrade, no point recommending things we pre-install as deb/they already have installed out of the box
<willcooke> seb128, @fc-cache I guess this is orthogonal to the g-i-s issue
<seb128> right
<willcooke> seb128, @ preinstall - +1
<seb128> the fc-cache thing would be an optimization
<pstolowski> seb128: what is the 90s you're talking about?
<seb128> but I don't think it's rls topic at this point
<willcooke> so it seems like a nice time saver anyway, but too late now for 19.04 of course :)
<willcooke> pstolowski, Chipaca saw 90s from booting his disco vm to snapd being "done"
<willcooke> desktop started at around 30s from what I remember
<seb128> pstolowski, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/04/11/%23snappy.html#t12:46
<willcooke> pstolowski, Given that it's too late for this cycle, could you log a bug with the suggestion?
<pstolowski> willcooke: will do, thanks
<willcooke> cheers!
<pstolowski> thanks seb128, i'll check this out
<andyrock> seb128: kenvandine we should just remove firefox from the ubuntu-firstrun section
<kenvandine> i'd be ok with that
<willcooke> I dont understand why it's even there
<willcooke> it shouldnt be in the curated list
<andyrock> seb128: willcooke https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/oyoTc3Dn/image.png
<andyrock> not showing "You can use...." will make the spinner weird
<willcooke> how weird?  Just that you don't know what it's doing?
<andyrock> yup
<willcooke> got ya
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> yeah
<andyrock> in theory the spinner will never be visible
<andyrock> because what's going to happen is the following:
<andyrock> 1. g-i-s ask snaps the list of snaps to show
<andyrock> 2. snapd restarts in the middle of the request
<andyrock> 3. g-i-s receives a failure
<andyrock> 4. g-i-s try to connect to snapd again
<andyrock> 5. not it works
<willcooke> s/not/now ?
<andyrock> yeah now :D
<willcooke> :))
<andyrock> 1-5 should be pretty fast
<andyrock> but a spinner still makes sense in case it's not fast
<willcooke> Should we add "Loading..." or something as well, for cases where its not fast?
<Laney> we're trying to avoid a new string
<willcooke> fair enough
<andyrock> the problem really needs to be fixed in snapd-glib because (I guess) snapd dies after he wrote/send a request to snapd
<andyrock> there is some logic to re-send the request if write fails because snapd died but there is no logic to retry if snapd died before/while reading
<Laney> sounds worthy of a bug report / trello card
<willcooke> andyrock, would you mind opening a bug against snapd-glib so we can get Robert to take a look
<willcooke> what L_aney  said
<andyrock> yeah I'll do that later
<andyrock> let me try to finish the branch asap
<willcooke> thanks andyrock, nice work
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3698 ... the scope upload revert a change which was probably missing from the vcs but is in the ubuntu archive
<seb128> -  * Add "X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes" to debian/control now that this package is
<seb128> -    in Universe (LP: #1760435).
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1760435 in unity-scope-manpages (Ubuntu) "Use Ubuntu language packs for various Unity packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760435
<seb128> -X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<seb128> GunnarHj, did you see bug #1823722 btw?
<ubot5`> bug 1823722 in mutter (Ubuntu) "keyboard shortcuts are displayed not translated" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823722
<seb128> bug #1824497
<ubot5`> bug 1824497 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "unable to copy small files with nautilus on cifs mount" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824497
<seb128> ups, sorry, wrong tab
<willcooke> seb128, did you see the big map in UEFI or legacy mode?
<willcooke> were you in the live session when you saw it
<willcooke> seb128, tried both options - it looks "ok" to me I think.  Doesn't look wrong at least, but maybe a little stretched out, nothing that would cause me to think "oooh, that's broken"
<GunnarHj> seb128: I can take a look at bug #1823722 this weekend.
<ubot5`> bug 1823722 in mutter (Ubuntu) "keyboard shortcuts are displayed not translated" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823722
 * willcooke -> dinner. bbiab
<Trevinho> seb128: ah... sorry I missed the mention. Mh, yeah... wasn't in the vcs. I need to add that and should we do another upload I suppose?
<Laney> didn't get to gedit, sorry, might get some time later tho
<willcooke> Looks like we're suspending by default now.  I have a feeling we turned that off by default before.  Anyone remember?
<willcooke> by which I mean, if you leave the machine alone it's suspending
<willcooke> rather than just turning off the screen
<willcooke> Maybe I just turned that off before
<willcooke> ah, this is when on battery only
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+git/gnome-initial-setup/+merge/365966
<andyrock> hopefully it's enough
<seb128> willcooke, it was on "install only", uefi
<seb128> willcooke, I will try again on monday, no worry
<seb128> Trevinho, I guess yes...
<seb128> willcooke, right, I wonder if that's a requirement from the new energy standards also to do that (suspend on idle on battery)
<seb128> well it does make sense on battery imho
<seb128> andyrock, great, thx
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, there are not many translated strings, but indeed better
<Trevinho> i'll prepare it
<seb128> Trevinho, well, better and also I don't think the r-t is going to let you revert a change without a solid reason at this point and "it was not commited to the vcs" isn't one
<Trevinho> sure
<willcooke> seb128, @ battery - yeah, I think it makes sense, once I realised it was only on battery.  Easy to change anyway
<Trevinho> seb128: better to use a .1 or jut bumb the ubuntu number?
<willcooke> seb128, secure boot on or off?
<willcooke> ah ha!  Also "safe graphics mode" appears :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> willcooke, secure boot on
<seb128> Trevinho, either is fine
<willcooke> seb128, oki, thx.  Does it look ok to you from the photo?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I'm doing another install to see if it was a one time thing
<willcooke> oki.  Probably the weekend now though? :)
<willcooke> (I'm hiding from the kids atm)
<seb128> yeah, that and upload gis and then done
<seb128> :)
<seb128> we already had dinner
<seb128> he's going to bed now so I can be back a bit at the computer :)
<willcooke> I'm trying to pair an Amazon Fire TV stick with an Echo dot
<willcooke> and doing some install testing at the same time
<GunnarHj> seb128: Think I fixed the mutter translation issue. (MP)
<seb128> GunnarHj, looking, oh nice, it's easier that I though :)
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter/+merge/365971 looks like, we should probably have it in for the next upload/SRU
<GunnarHj> seb128: I noticed that a full language pack update has just been accomplished. But maybe another delta update can be made before release?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> GunnarHj, I doubt it's important enough to be worth doing that before release
<seb128> it's only keybinding in settings
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<seb128> it's not a LTS cycle, we accept a little less polish
<seb128> but thanks for carring :)
<Trevinho> hopefully 3.32.1 is also coming soon
<seb128> right
<seb128> g-s upstream is like you Marco
<seb128> liking to do things when it suits them :)
<Trevinho> late? xD
<seb128> schedule? what? who care, enjoy life
<seb128> :)
<Trevinho> ah, well... You know it's maintained by someone living in Spain for some time now, so....
<seb128> worth than the italians right? ;)
<Trevinho> quite likely
<Trevinho> can't complain this cycle though, so far I was in the defined times :P
<seb128> :)
<seb128> on the edge but in indeed!
<Laney> seb128: If you want to add mutter delta, I'm not the person to talk to. Don't see why that should be delta, but whatever.
 * Laney goes away again
<seb128> Laney, I don't think it should be a delta?
<seb128> never said that?
<seb128> oh, you mean it should go on salsa/debian, yeah I'm not arguing against that ... GunnarHj, do you think you can mp to debian too?
<seb128> Laney, I meant that the delta seemed to make sense, I didn't even think about whether it was targetting debian or Ubuntu, just thinking about the diff by itself
<seb128> sorry if that looked like me being careless or something
<seb128> anyway, g-i-s uploaded, time to call it a day (might still look at backlog before going to bed in case there is a problem with that upload or something else)
<seb128> andyrock, ^
<seb128> enjoy the w.e desktopers!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sure, I can MP to Debian if you like. They probably don't need it since they don't run dh_translations, but OTOH it doesn't hurt them.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, and L_aney is right that we shouldn't add Delta to Ubuntu if we don't need to (I didn't plan to for the record, I was mostly thinking about Disco/SRU at this point which is probably not going to be a sync, but going forward it should go to Debian and be synced)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Got it.
<seb128> thx again GunnarHj
<seb128> have a good w.e :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Same to you.
<seb128> thx
<andyrock> seb_128 thanks!
<willcooke> see you seb128
<willcooke> switching off now too.  In London on Monday, might be late online
<willcooke> Will be on email etcs
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-14
<ejat> anyone can help on bug 1818772
<ubot5`> bug 1818772 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[disco-proposed] On the Boot splash screen, Grub does not show the 5.0 kernel installed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818772
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-06
<callmepk> Good morning
<duflu> Hi callmepk 
<callmepk> Morning duflu 
<jamesh> hi callmepk, duflu 
<callmepk> hi jamesh 
<RAOF> Hey all.
<jamesh> Hi RAOF.  We've got closed borders in WA now too.
<pieq> Morning everyone!
<pieq> duflu, I can't believe I've spent so much time (1) without BT devices on my laptop and (2) investigating such a simple issue (bug #1869857)
<ubot5> bug 1869857 in bluez (Ubuntu) "[Intel 7265][Regression] Ultimate Ears BOOM speaker disconnects immediately after pairing" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869857
<duflu> Hi jamesh, RAOF 
<duflu> Hi pieq 
<pieq> I still don't unerstand why using bluetoothctl also resulted in a failure when trying to connect the device, but maybe it was pulseaudio getting in the way
<duflu> pieq, I've never seen that package go missing before :(
<pieq> duflu, super weird. I'm sure it wouldn't happen on a 20.04 beta live (haven't tried though).
<pieq> duflu, when running `dist-upgrade` instead of `upgrade`, the difference is that packages/dependencies may be removed, right?
<duflu> Although that error was not in the kernel logs attached to the bug. So I'm glad I didn't miss anything
<duflu> I don't know
<pieq> oh it was not? OK so I'm not entirely crazy... super weird
<duflu> I am usually careful in other bugs to ask the user to collect a log during the problem. But I guess I didn't expect this one to actually appear so clearly in a log, or the kernel log
<jamesh> "distr-upgrade" can install new packages and remove existing ones, while "upgrade" won't do either of those
<pieq> jamesh, thanks for the clarification
<pieq> Since I'm testing 20.04 on my laptop(s), I'm using dist-upgrade all the time since things are moving (albeit less than a few weeks ago)
<jamesh> I find it's useful to do an "apt upgrade" first, so there is less noise in the "apt full-upgrade" output
<jamesh> and I can see if it is going to try and remove ubuntu-desktop, or something else crazy like that
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<duflu> Very morning
<jibel> Hi duflu 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Monday!
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<seb128> Gooood morning desktopers!
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va ? bon w.e ?
<didrocks> seb128: bon week-end, toujours des rangements de cartons pour le jour où… Et vous ?
<seb128> didrocks, bon W.E, ménage de printemps et un peu de rangement, aussi un tour à pieds au parc à côté hier vu qu'il fait beau et que c'est autorisé ici :-)
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<jamesh> hi Wimpress, seb128 
<seb128> hey jamesh, Wimpress, how are you?
<Wimpress> All good here.
<jamesh> Good.  My mum has finished her 14 days of mandatory self isolation, so I can no longer use the excuse that it would be illegal to come over and help with her IT problems.
<Wimpress> My daughter has taken an interest in cooking since lockdown. 
<Wimpress> She just made me pancakes all by herself :-)
<didrocks> hey Wimpress 
<Wimpress> Morning didrocks 
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, didrocks 
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress, jamesh 
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, pancakes, lucky you!
<Wimpress> Indeed. Nom nom nom :-)
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN !
<duflu> Morning seb128 and Wimpress 
<duflu> and didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, hey duflu, did you have a good w.e?
<seb128> duflu, Trevinho, did we regress scaling with 3.36? we received several reports recently, some about int scaling, some about fractionnal, some about nvidia also
<duflu> seb128, unclear. There's been a slow trickle of those bugs since 3.35/6 was introduced
<duflu> And at least one of them is in Wayland, so not our patch
<seb128> some also are without activing the experimental option
<duflu> seb128, it was nice to catch up on sleep and get some things done but still not enough time. Really gonna need that 4 day weekend over Easter. You?
<duflu> seb128, yeah so Wayland that would be
<seb128> duflu, w.e was good but we didn't do much of the nice weather :-/ we got some spring cleaning done though and it was good to relax
<duflu> I just went out to check the mail and water some plants. Got a shock it was actually warm still. And over 30 degrees all week
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, very good week-end, did a lot of gardening, cleaned the house and had bbq
<seb128> oSoMoN, nice, we wanted to do a bbq but they had no coal at the nearby supermarket :-/
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> jamesh: haha, but going to her house would still be considered non-essential travel no? ;)
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks how are you?
<didrocks> I’m fine, thanks! And you?
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson 
<Laney> guten morgen
<duflu> and morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: yeah tired as usual but pretty good
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: you are still on the mend though?
<marcustomlinson> my throat and sinuses are STILL sore but otherwise all good now
<marcustomlinson> less sore at least, but still lingering
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, Laney 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> hey duflu didrocks marcustomlinson oSoMoN 
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, Laney
<seb128> duflu, there is no need for us to triage the same bugs :-/
<duflu> seb128, the last changes were several minutes ago so I thought you had stopped sorry
<duflu> Also it practically never happens
<seb128> duflu, right, I'm upstreaming those pulseaudio ones but I'm also thinking about a few that I set incomplete yesterday asking for a journal log and where you come in your day to add another boiler reply asking for an apport-collect
<seb128> that's probably confusing for the user to be nagged twice like that 
<duflu> Well if that happens for 1 out of the 100 bugs I aim to get through today it's not a big deal
<Laney> hey seb128 
<Laney> marcustomlinson: going to look at u-m now - while I'm doing that could you turn the bug into a feature freeze exception request please?
<Laney> should help it slide in
<seb128> duflu, ok, fair enough :)
<marcustomlinson> Laney: ok thanks
<Laney> did want to look at that at the weekend
<Laney> but I couldn't face opening my laptop in the end
<Laney> binge watched The Stranger instead
<marcustomlinson> Laney: good show :)
<seb128> Trevinho, I guess you didn't see my ping a week ago about reviewing the patch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/1867996 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867996 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Segfault in app_indicator_set_icon_full [patch attached]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> claims it's an invalid g_signal use with a suggested fix
<duflu> seb128, BTW this tag is still handy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=xrandr-scaling
<seb128> duflu, thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, duflu, bug #1867763 is easy to trigger by putting the launcher at the bottom and tweaking the settings in gcc
<ubot5> bug 1867763 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT: assertion failure in st_bin_destroy: assertion failed: (priv->child == NULL)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867763
<duflu> seb128, sorry I'm not ignoring you. Just trying to get to EOD...
<seb128> duflu, it was just a FYI, doesn't deserve a reply today
<seb128> duflu, and yeaj, you should call it a day and go enjoy your evening
<duflu> A hundred bugs reviewed. Just to do the status report
<seb128> duflu, quite busy time on launchpad reports!
<duflu> seb128, yeah and I'm done
<duflu> Night
<seb128> duflu, night!
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, could you get that in Debian ? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/472724522/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.9.1-1ubuntu1_1.9.1-1ubuntu2.diff.gz
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<tjaalton> seb128: I see those files though
<seb128> tjaalton, you do? weird
<tjaalton> they're in git
<tjaalton> not on the tarball
<seb128> ah
<seb128> tjaalton, looks like a merge error from my part then, thanks for pointing that out
<tjaalton> np
<tjaalton> there's a janitorial upload WIP, I could push that now
<tjaalton> ubuntu-software wants to get deinstalled, is that expected?
<tjaalton> apt autoremove would uninstall it, I mean
<marcustomlinson> tjaalton: yes, ubuntu-software has been replaced with snap-store
<seb128> tjaalton, we are transitioning to use snap-store, the update-manager hooks for existing focal users hasn't been merged yet
<marcustomlinson> seb128, tjaalton: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=update-manager
<seb128> thx
<seb128> tseliot, could you look at bug 1870758? Unsure if those 'NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"' are the issue and if that's wrong changes being asked from the GNOME side or a driver issue?
<ubot5> bug 1870758 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Fractional scaling results in monitor power save state" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870758
<tseliot> seb128, sure I can have a look this week, as I'm quite busy right now
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<tjaalton> ok, does snap-store support flatpaks?
<kenvandine> tjaalton: no, just install gnome-software-plugin-flatpak
<kenvandine> same as before
<kenvandine> then you get gnome-software as well
<tjaalton> okay
<Saviq> anyone else's fonts went wonky recently?
<seb128> Saviq, no, and no report on IRC/launchpad
<Saviq> seb128: thanks, I'll try and pinpoint this and report - it's like some fonts got wider somehow
<seb128> Saviq, report a bug with journal and screenshot?
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
<ricotz> seb128, hi, would be around today to sponsor vala 0.48.3-1?
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, can do
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: heya!
<ricotz> seb128, marcustomlinson, hey :), I am good
<ricotz> still good as long one can do some exercises outside :)
<ricotz> seb128, thanks, vala is in progress now
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi there didrocks :)
<Laney> moin hellsworth 
<hellsworth> moin Laney :)
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz, hellsworth 
<Laney> seb128: ubiquity translations... do you know if just merging new strings to master is enough to get them listed on LP or do they need to be uploaded?
<Laney> I'm just trying to finish off the UI side of the bitlocker & RST stuff
<Laney> won't be hooked up yet but we can get it translated
<seb128> Laney, I think you need to deconf-updatepo
<Laney> yeah, I got that bit
<seb128> that's enough
<Laney> just in git then?
<seb128> no
<seb128> package upload
<Laney> ah
<Laney> ok that's what I needed to know
<seb128> would be good to have an upload anyway
<Laney> ya once this UI actually works I can do that
<seb128> there is a translations update staged in git
<seb128> coo
<seb128> l
<Laney> it requires me to make ubiquity do things it can't currently do
<Laney> like change the next button
<seb128> good luck!
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN hellsworth Laney 
<hellsworth> hiya
<hellsworth> ricotz: oSoMoN fyi iplan on focusing on LO bugs this week. i know there were a couple of new ones over the weekend
<ricotz> hellsworth, good, I have pushed an installation fix some days ago
<ricotz> oSoMoN, could you push relevant changes in ff stable to beta?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yes, I'll do that in a moment
<ricotz> oSoMoN, thank you
<seb128> jibel, do you remember what component was changed to add the  the 'safe graphics' items to the iso?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, done
<Laney> seb128: debian-cd
<Laney> that's where the boot menus are generated
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-cd/+changelog ... you are sure? (also I don't see it mentioned in source)
<seb128> Laney, maybe the question was not clear, I meant the items on https://imgur.com/TlnanjX
<Laney> that's used out of bzr
<Laney> lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<Laney> nnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooo problemmmm
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-07
<callmepk> Morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> Hi duflu 
<pieq> Hi!
<pieq> I'm checking 20.04 beta image install process and I faced a crash
<pieq> but when I tried to report the issue, I was told it was an existing issue
<pieq> the problem is... I cannot access the issue (it's bug #998492)
<ubot5> bug 998492 in Baltix "Fails to detect package download errors on architectures other than amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998492
<pieq> there is a "oops" everytime I try to access it
<pieq> trying again but in safe graphics mode (this laptop has a nvidia card...)
<pieq> duflu, do you know what logs I should be looking at during the install process? Just anything in /var/log/installer?
 * duflu looks
<duflu> pieq, I can't access that bug either. If it really is a crash then I can only suggest following all the steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing_a_crash_report_or_having_a_.crash_attachment
<tjaalton> pieq: you left #hwe before an answer ;)
<pieq> duflu, install crashes again... but there is nothing in /var/crash and the whoopsie id points to an empty page
<pieq> tjaalton, ah! Sorry, I wanted to backup the /home partition
<pieq> tjaalton, so I had to leave hexchat
<pieq> let me reconnect from another computer
<pieq> I dont see anything bad in /var/log/installer/debug
<pieq> but whenever I'm trying to log a bug (ubuntu-bug ubiquity) I am told bug #998492 exists
<ubot5> bug 998492 in Baltix "Fails to detect package download errors on architectures other than amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998492
<duflu> pieq, no idea. I suggest not being connected to the Internet during install. It will go faster and might avoid that crash
<pieq> ok, let me try this
<duflu> pieq, also ask jibel to see if he can access that bug..?
<pieq> duflu, I think this bug is very old and has a lot of dependencies, and Launchpad crashes when trying to access it. I've asked in the launchpad channel
<jibel> morning all
<jibel> pieq, Salut
<jibel> pieq, anything in /var/log/syslog?
<pieq> jibel, not much. I've captured the log and I'm reinstalling without internet to see if that helps (but I'm busy with something else atm)
<jibel> I saw 2 occurrences of a bug during installation where libc fails to install
<pieq> jibel, yeah, I saw that error in /var/lib/ubiquity
<pieq> it's talking about an i386 version 
<jibel> yes
<jibel> so it's a real bug 
<pieq> jibel, do you have the bug id? 
<jibel> cf bug 1871268
<ubot5> bug 1871268 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Clean Install first time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871268
<pieq> jibel, shit, it's my work laptop... no running system ATM
<jibel> the error is in spanish
<jibel> install should pass without network
<pieq> Apr  7 01:14:48 xubuntu /plugininstall.py: apt_pkg.Error: E:No se pudo configurar «libc6:i386», E:No se pudo realizar la configuración inmediata de «libgcc-s1:i386». Consulte la página de manual con «man 5 apt.conf» bajo «APT::Immediate-Configure» para más información. (2)
<pieq> jibel, yes, I saw the same error but in English
<pieq> I'll attach the logs later if that can help
<jibel> yes please
<jibel> pieq, it's Ubuntu not Xubuntu?
<jibel> the bug report is for xubuntu
<jibel> it doesn't really matter, just making sure it affects everyone and not limited to a flavor
<pieq> jibel, done
<pieq> jibel, oh yeah I forgot to mention it's for Ubuntu, not Xubuntu
<pieq> jibel, and the error is in /var/lib/ubiquity/install.trace
<jibel> thank you
<pieq> jibel, this system has secure boot enabled, and nvidia card
<pieq> I can see the installer is trying to install a nvidia-dkms, and I know dkms don't play well with secure boot
<pieq> jibel, added that info in the bug, in case of
<jibel> pieq, the OP also has an nVidia GPU, it could be the common denominator
<pieq> jibel, duflu the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/998492 can now be accessed, and also mentions i386
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 998492 in Baltix "Fails to detect package download errors on architectures other than amd64" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> it's just apport being confused. They seem unrelated
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<jibel> good morning duflu 
<pieq> jibel, just finished the install. The workaround of not being connected during install worked
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<callmepk> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey callmepk 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, callmepk, how are you today?
<callmepk> Good. How are you seb128 ?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<didrocks> good morning
<pieq> good morning Europe-based desktoppers! :)
<pieq> (jibel doesn't count cause he wakes up waaaay too early)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, I'm tired (didn't sleep enough), but good otherwise
<oSoMoN> salut pieq, ça va?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<didrocks> hey pieq, salut oSoMoN 
<pieq> oSoMoN, oui ça va, merci ! Try to get a nap this afternoon! ;)
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks, how's things?
<didrocks> good good, yourself?
<marcustomlinson> yeah doing well thanks
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: ditto on the lack of sleep though :P
<seb128> lut didrocks pieq
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> salut seb128 
<seb128> oSoMoN, same here, could do with more sleep, days are challenging atm
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN, seb128, marcustomlinson, didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, stressed. Family life peaks in line with focal beta. How are you?
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<seb128> duflu, oh, sorry to read, there is no ermergency with the release so don't overstress and take time if needed
<duflu> seb128, yeah I keep thinking there are no emergencies so that's good
<marcustomlinson> take it easy duflu
<mwhudson> jibel, didrocks999: hey would zsys be ok with having go 1.14 as default in focal?
<Laney> yo
<didrocks999> mwhudson: we build upstream with 1.14 since its release, so nothing bad should happen
<didrocks999> hey Laney 
<duflu> lo Laney 
<mwhudson> didrocks999: thanks
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> morning Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks999 duflu seb128 marcustomlinson 
<Laney> yeah doing alright
<Laney> you?
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<marcustomlinson> morning Wimpress
<seb128> I'm alright, I could do with a bit more sleep and some extra exercice, I can feel the ratio food/movement isn't great atm
<seb128> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> didrocks999: We had a catch up with Yaru team last night.
<Wimpress> They've got some fixes that are preparing for an update release.
<clobrano> good morning all 0/
<duflu> Hi Wimpress 
<duflu> and hi clobrano 
<clobrano> hi duflu 
<clobrano> Wimpress, looking at the PopOS commit that solves the build with libsass 3.6.3 issue we talked about yesterday, it seems they squashed the gtk-3.20 folder in gtk-3.0. Now, I am unsure about what gtk version is currently supporting our gtk-3.0 folder
<ricotz> good morning desktopers :)
<seb128> hey clobrano
<marcustomlinson> heya ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, hey, please sync vala :)
<clobrano> good morning seb128, ricotz :)
<didrocks999> Wimpress: nice! let’s get that as soon as possible :)
<seb128> ricotz, hey, ok :)
<marcustomlinson> woa didrocks leveled up
<ogra> even above seb !
<marcustomlinson> XD
<duflu> tjaalton, I'm confused. Can you please explain how modeset gets used with the nvidia kernel driver without drm explicitly enabled? bug 1870637
<ubot5> bug 1870637 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Nvidia+modeset: Can't set 4K@60Hz: HDMI max TMDS frequency 300000KHz" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870637
<didrocks999> \o/
<didrocks999> thanks IRC timeout :p
<tjaalton> duflu: you mean tseliot?
<Laney> marcustomlinson: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#update-manager sux
<duflu> Err, maybe :)
<duflu> tseliot, any idea?
<duflu> Sorry, I have nick blindness in this area
<marcustomlinson> Laney: ah what a lame failure
<marcustomlinson> hmm, oh it's not the PyGIWarning that's the issue
<marcustomlinson> odd that I didn't see that locally
<Laney> different linters run during the autopkgtests
<Laney> quality
<Laney> kind of questionable as an autopkgtest at all imho, but there we are
<marcustomlinson> very questionable
<marcustomlinson> sigh, I'll MR asap
<tseliot> duflu, that doesn't look right. I'll have a look
<marcustomlinson> Laney: could you trigger this for me: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=focal&arch=amd64&package=update-manager&ppa=marcustomlinson/test&trigger=update-manager/1:20.04.4
<Laney> I can do, but
<Laney> do you know how to run autopkgtests locally?
 * Laney puts teacher hat on
<marcustomlinson> Laney: oh would I not run into the same problem of different linter?
<Laney> marcustomlinson: nah, it should run basically the same thing that would get run if I click that link
<marcustomlinson> teach away good sir
<Laney> ok, install autopkgtest
<Laney> then run `autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -r focal --verbose` and wait for that to finish, it will make a qemu VM in the current working directory
<Laney> meanwhile build the package so you get an _amd64.changes with the source in it too, e.g. sbuild -d focal -s -A foo.dsc
<duflu> seb128, xnox, if I want to create a file in /usr/share/plymouth, how do I make it seen at boot time?
<duflu> It's still not found
<seb128> duflu, do you use disk encryption?
<duflu> seb128, no
<seb128> it should be available then...
<seb128> what's the error?
<Laney> marcustomlinson: and then, you can run something like "autopkgtest --shell-fail --apt-upgrade update-manager_20.04.4_amd64.changes -- qemu ~/temp/autopkgtest-focal-amd64.img"
<Laney> and it should do the thing
<duflu> seb128, creating a plymouthd.defaults is ignored
<marcustomlinson> Laney: ok I'll give it a go thanks!
<Laney> meanwhile I clicked that link
<duflu> Oh, maybe our distro patch is blocking it
<seb128> could well be
<duflu> seb128, yeah that's it. I think I will rewrite that patch. There's nothing wrong with the proposed one but fixing more bugs requires a new design. Let the proposed one release first?
<seb128> duflu, yes, it's annoying that riscv blocked migration now :/
 * duflu shrugs. I accidentally closed email and decided not to reopen it till tomorrow
<seb128> don't, it's late enough
<seb128> go enjoy your evening!
<Wimpress> duflu: Also, I see you made the news again :-)
<duflu> Wimpress, yeah someone reads the status reports :)
<duflu> Triggered upstream to wake up and answer my comments
<xnox> duflu:  has it been included in the initrd? i.e. did you do $ sudo update-initramfs -u ?
<duflu> xnox, yes I tried that
<duflu> The plymouth debug log still claims it can't file that file which exists
<duflu> (/usr/share/plymouth//plymouthd.defaults)
<duflu> generally the // is not a problem
<duflu> *find that file
<xnox> i've never heard of such a path
<duflu> xnox, we don't ship it. It's an upstream thing that plymouthd checks for though
<xnox> duflu:  lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img | grep plymouthd.defaults ? does it have it
<duflu> Ah that's the command I wanted
<xnox> duflu:   /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/plymouth is probably need to be edited to copy new/extra things
<xnox> (if plymouthd.defaults is not in the initrd)
<xnox> duflu:  also not sure if that's something that should be in /usr, or in /etc/plymouth.
<duflu> xnox, I think it knows about it already. More likely the problem is just that the config file is skipped after we patch in a hardcoded value
<xnox> # copy defaults file if exist
<xnox> if [ -r /usr/share/plymouth/plymouthd.defaults ]
<xnox> then
<xnox> 	cp -a /usr/share/plymouth/plymouthd.defaults "${DESTDIR}/usr/share/plymouth/"
<xnox> fi
<xnox> it is there....
<duflu> Yes
<xnox> no idea, sorry
<duflu> So I will modify the patch
<duflu> After the proposed one releases
<duflu> Huh, efifb remembers its mode (and has modes?!) across reboots
<marcustomlinson> Laney: thanks for the lesson by the way :) I did get the tests running locally and it's a good thing I did too as there were more issues
<Laney> ah great
<Laney> blasted issues
<Laney> would the pyflakes3 test run at build-time too if we added a build-dep on it?
<Laney> if so, that would be a way better time to catch these issues
<marcustomlinson> doesn't look like it
<Laney> AH
<marcustomlinson> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/update-manager/update-manager/+merge/381817
<marcustomlinson> that'll do it
<Laney> ok lemme see in a minute
<cmatsuoka> oSoMoN: hi, have you ever seen problems related to invalid opcodes when calling xdg-open from chromium?
<oSoMoN> cmatsuoka, that doesn't ring a bell
<cmatsuoka> oSoMoN: we got this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1870861
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870861 in snapd (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser is unable to open downloads" [Undecided,New]
<cmatsuoka> it's not something I could reproduce
<oSoMoN> cmatsuoka, sorry, I've never seen that
<cmatsuoka> oSoMoN: thanks, just checking :)
<clobrano> hey Trevinho! Do you know if Yaru gnome shell in 20.04 builds the gresource? (It should, if I got it right)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> howdy ho!
<hellsworth> hi there mr hankey ;)
<hellsworth> meeting time?
<Wimpress> Yes.
<Wimpress> And hello hellsworth o/
<hellsworth> howdy ho Wimpress 
<Wimpress> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-07
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr  7 13:31:37 2020 UTC.  The chair is Wimpress. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-07 | Current topic:
<Wimpress> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu, hellsworth, jamesh, jibel, kenvandine, Laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell, callmepk 
<marcustomlinson> \o
<hellsworth> o/
<kenvandine> \o
<seb128> _o/
<Trevinho> o/
<jibel> o/
<Wimpress> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-07 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1870270
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870270 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in dri_flush_front_buffer() from intel_flush_front() from intel_glFlush()" [Medium,Triaged]
<Wimpress> Fix released.
<seb128> not for bionic?
<seb128> we are on 3.32 there
<Wimpress> Yep, looks like Daniel is working this one.
<seb128> assign to him and untag?
<Wimpress> Yep.
<Wimpress> Done
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<callmepk> okay here
<oSoMoN> ( late o/ )
<Wimpress> o/
<Wimpress> Look fine. Only unassisgned bug is the one we just dealt with.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1559650
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1559650 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in ___vsnprintf_chk()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Again, looks like Daniel is tracking it.
<Wimpress> Assign to Daniel?
<seb128> yes, the numbers of e.u.c reports seem enough to keep it on the list if he wants to deal with it
<seb128> so I would do that yes
<Wimpress> Done
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-07 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> All clear.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<hellsworth> wait
 * Wimpress waits
<hellsworth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1870564
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870564 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) " Libreoffice's option "Customize" is imcompatble to decrease its Window size in Ubuntu 19.10" [Undecided,New]
<hellsworth> i just tagged that ee-incoming (sorry for that)
<hellsworth> i haven't looked at it yet..
<hellsworth> but wonder if we want to spend time on it
<Wimpress> Want that assigning to you to triage?
<hellsworth> sure
<hellsworth> but then what happens with the tag?
<seb128> doesn't look like rls material to me
 * ricotz hopes seb128 didn't forget vala ;)
<seb128> especially not for a stable which is about to be superseeded and is not a LTS
<seb128> I would vote wontfix for 19.10
<Wimpress> seb128: Yeah, I'll drop the tag. It will be loved by hellsworth :-)
<seb128> wfm
<hellsworth> ok 
<hellsworth> thx
<seb128> ricotz, no, I just had to step out for a bit and I'm only catching up with things now, will do in a bit
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<ricotz> seb128, ah, I see, thanks!
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1733321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1733321 in network-manager (Ubuntu Focal) "network-manager ADT tests fail with on ppc64el with artful/linux 4.13.0.17.18" [Medium,New]
<seb128> Wimpress, I would wontfix that for 19.10
<seb128> we don't really care about ppc autopkgtest there at this point
<Wimpress> Makr  won't fix for 19.10
<Wimpress> Looks like sts are tracking that bug.
<seb128> yes, I was pondering uploading to focal
<seb128> but the current patch is an hack adding a sleep
<seb128> and one of their guy asked to work on a proper fix so I will rather wait for that :)
<Wimpress> Agreed.
<Wimpress> seb128: Can you comment accordingly please?
<seb128> sure
<Wimpress> Thanks.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-07 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> OK, there's a lot here.
<marcustomlinson> holy moly
 * Laney cries
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1867613
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons at bottom of screen" [High,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Looks like a rls bug to me.
<seb128> I tagged it, it has some dups
<Trevinho> I was tracking it anyways though
<seb128> and even if the bottom of the screen is not the default I saw some comments of users having issues with dock on the left
<Laney> take it
<seb128> so I would vote +1 and assigning to Trevinho
<Wimpress> Done
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1867763
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867763 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT: assertion failure in st_bin_destroy: assertion failed: (priv->child == NULL)" [High,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Needs an owner I think.
<seb128> I vote +1, it has some duplicates and is trivial to trigger (at least on my xps 13)
<Wimpress> Who wants it?
<seb128> Trevinho, is that gjs or dock or shell in you opinion? do you have capacity to look at it or should we ask Daniel?
 * Trevinho hides
<Trevinho> I'm a bit busy... 
<Wimpress> I've assigned to Daniel
<seb128> thanks
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1870046
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870046 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu) "appstream-glib ftbfs in focal (all archs)" [High,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> it's likely the dock though, so in case I would steal when i'm about to release the dokc
<seb128> k, talk to Daniel if needed
<seb128> Wimpress, wgrant fixed it (I guess because it was in riscv path), https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream-glib/0.7.16-1ubuntu1
<Wimpress> Is 1870046 release blocking?
<Wimpress> Marked as fixed released and commented.
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1870062
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870062 in libcmis (Ubuntu) "libcmis ftbfs in focal" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> we need to accept the ftbfs ones
<seb128> so it's just a matter to find assignes
<Wimpress> Who want libcmis then?
<Laney> I'll have that one
<seb128> thanks
<Wimpress> Thank Laney.
<Wimpress> launchpad.net/bugs/1870508
<Wimpress> is rls bug. Who wants it?
<seb128> was it a one time thing or is it doing it every time?
<Wimpress> Everytime.
<seb128> are you sure?
<jibel> yes
<seb128> there is no dup and no other comment
<Wimpress> Can repreoduce everytime.
<seb128> and 1 affect person
<seb128> those info should be written on bugs :p
<jibel> it's the screenreader
<Wimpress> I've just +1'd it.
<jibel> there is a test case 
<seb128> jibel, do you want to try to have a go at fixing it?
<Wimpress> I have comments (no via LP) from community about this.
<jibel> no
<seb128> :(
<seb128> Wimpress, want to take on some bugs to help? ;)
<seb128> we are going to be short to assign all the things there...
<seb128> I can put that one on my backlog but I'm already overcommited at this point
<marcustomlinson> I can try
<Wimpress> I don't have time this week or next.
<seb128> but it's the case of most people
<Wimpress> marcustomlinson: Thanks.
<seb128> marcustomlinson, thanks
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1870758
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870758 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Display scaling results in monitor power save state" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> +1 to take it
<Wimpress> Yep. 
<Laney> They can be fixed by SRUing and we might want to make use of the milestone feature to express that
<seb128> Marco thinks it's a driver bug
<Laney> possibly by doing a separate pass of all the rls bugs
<Laney> not in this meeting
<seb128> Laney, good idea
<Wimpress> So assign it to Daniel for now?
<seb128> tseliot said he would have a look this week, assign to him
<seb128> Wimpress, ^
<Wimpress> Or just move on?
<Wimpress> OK
<Trevinho> yeah, I mean... it didn't happen with previous drivers, and anything changed for non-nvidia...
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1871195
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871195 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "The adaptive layouts aren't working properly" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> I suggested that one
<seb128> see the short video to see the issue
<seb128> it's looking lame and I would suggest we disable the adaptive layout, it brings little on a desktop and create those issues
<Wimpress> Sounds senisble.
<Wimpress> Want to take that one seb128?
<seb128> kenvandine, could robert look at it?
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> Wimpress, Robert is our gcc maintainer :p
<seb128> but he can't I can try to have a look
<Wimpress> Assigned to Robert
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1843982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1843982 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Various programs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() from g_hash_table_lookup() from update_user()" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> it has a few duplicates
<seb128> I vote +1 to take it
<seb128> it's a gdm segfault, not nice
<Wimpress> I agree.
<seb128> upstream also gave some hints to a fix
<Wimpress> Who would like to take that one?
<seb128> Laney, sounds like something in your skillset if you have cycles?
<seb128> that can probably be a SRU
<seb128> well, maybe it's just doing what upstream suggested and trivial, we should sanity check what he wrote though
<Laney> I guess so
<Laney> Probably should be more than the same few people taking all the bugs though
<seb128> indeed
<marcustomlinson> I can try this too if kenvandine is fine with me postponing my other work
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1870089
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870089 in yelp (Ubuntu) "yelp ftbfs in focal" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> that's an easy one, need some appstream update
<seb128> kenvandine can you maybe take it? 
<seb128> (also update to 3.36 maybe while you are at it, the update is done in Debian an trivial, the build issue is what stopped the upload)
<Wimpress> Ken wins a bug ;-)
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1870356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870356 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Can't connect to paired bluetooth devices via g-c-c" [High,Triaged]
<kenvandine> yay :)
<seb128> unsure about that one
<seb128> it's not new but it sucks
<seb128> https://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/flpy74/does_anyone_else_see_this_bug_with_bluetooth_ive/?sort=new has stack of users mentioning having the problem and I could confirm
<seb128> the bluetooth panel generates constant activity which block the pairing to work by creating resource access conflicts
<seb128> well, not pairing, connecting
<Wimpress> This feel like a .1 SRU
<seb128> at the same time it's not new and ...
<seb128> right, my feeling
<seb128> do we have a prcoess for that? accept and use milestone?
<Wimpress> Do we need to give it an owner right now?
<Wimpress> We don't have a 20.04.1 milestone yet.
<Wimpress> Who can create those?
<seb128> that meeting is long enough, let's deal with that after?
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bug/1844808
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1844808 in gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (Ubuntu) "Can't delete file from desktop by clicking it and hitting delete key" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> probably also a .1 thing
<Wimpress> Agree.
<Wimpress> UPstream dev is working on a fix too.
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1870053
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870053 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring ftbfs in focal" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> hopefully he manages to fix it and is not something to fix in shell
<seb128> gnome-keyring worked after a retry, a test is flacky
<Wimpress> OK, move on for now then?
<seb128> I would just wontfix, we are too busy
<Wimpress> Done.
<seb128> flackyness would be nice to resolve but not rls material
<seb128> thx
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1867763
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867763 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT: assertion failure in st_bin_destroy: assertion failed: (priv->child == NULL)" [High,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> That however is a rls bug.
<seb128> we already talked about it
<seb128> it was listed earlier on gnome-shell
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1869897
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869897 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "missing ssh prompt to touch yubikey device when using gnome" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> wishlist, would be nice to have but I don't see that making it for .0 at this point
<Wimpress> I agree.
<seb128> maybe a good .1 candidate
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1870259
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870259 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox fullscreen display glitches with hidpi scalingb" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> we can say rls notfixing don't forget
<Laney> just saying, feel like we are accepting almost everything this week
<seb128> sure, all those look important to me
<Laney> ok
<seb128> but feel free to state -1 when you feel like we should push back
<seb128> it's a discussion :)
<Wimpress> Olivier seems to be tracking the Firefox one.
<Laney> -1 on that touch bug then
<seb128> Laney, ubikey one?
<Laney> indeed
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1870600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870600 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "permissions pane only shows currently-connected snap interfaces" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Wimpress, I would probably vote -1 / notfixing for the firefox one
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ do you know if that is by design? (the permission one)
<kenvandine> seb128: i do not know
<Wimpress> Assign to robert to triage?
<seb128> Laney, I agree with that, I want a way to flag .1 potential work though before we get them off the list (maybe just using the desktop-lts-wishlist tag?)
<seb128> I tagged it but I would be happy to have opinions
<seb128> I think I'm probably -1 for rls
<seb128> but I wanted to check with the snap people here
<Wimpress> I'd like to know if the snap permissions one is actually a bug.
<Wimpress> Making it a .1 is fine by me.
<marcustomlinson> assign to robert and leave a comment
<hellsworth> idk if the issue reported is by design or not. makes sense to assign to robert for initial look
<Wimpress> Done.
<marcustomlinson> also, I -1 for the yubikey one too, seems edgey
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1871069
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871069 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Speed in network history grossly exaggerated" [Undecided,New]
<Wimpress> Not rls bug IMO
<seb128> -1 from me as well
<Wimpress> Tagged accordingly.
<kenvandine> thx
<hellsworth> maybe they could confirm with other networking tools, like iperf
<Wimpress> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1871329
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871329 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No "Select Audio Device" panel when plugging headphones, and no sound output to headphones" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> I think we should accept this one
<Wimpress> Daniel suggests it is this bug: http://launchpad.net/bugs/1871329
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871329 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No "Select Audio Device" panel when plugging headphones, and no sound output to headphones" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> after investigation it looks like it might be an upgrade issue
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1866194
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866194 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Focal) "External audio device shows up in the sound output options but the sound keeps being emitted from the internal laptop speaker, or none at all." [High,In progress]
<Wimpress> That one ^
<seb128> I got that reply from upstream
<seb128> 'I would understand if you need to remove the config once after upgrading to PA 13.99 because the way audio is routed has changed significantly. If there is an old preference left, a stream may always play to that old preferred sink.'
<seb128> I asked upstream if pulseaudio should then delete its config or migrate it in some way
<seb128> anyway I think we need to get that sorted out
<Wimpress> Yep.
<seb128> so +1 and I'm happy to take assignement
<hellsworth> i also vote +1
<Wimpress> Done
<Wimpress> I have another meeting to get to.
<Wimpress> Shall we schedule another one of these later this week to review the remaining bugs?
<hellsworth> sgtm
<Wimpress> And decide what to do about marking some bugs as .1
<Wimpress> OK, ending the meeting here. 
<Wimpress> We'll circle back to this.
<Wimpress> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr  7 14:31:28 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-04-07-13.31.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx Wimpress, good next meeting :p
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> thanks...
<seb128> Wimpress, I think we should have covered https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages still
<seb128> I would have been happy to do that, it's late in the cycle to postpone items by a week...
<Wimpress> I will schedule a follow up call.
<seb128> anyway, I will do it alone and trello cards things as appropriate
<Saviq> hellsworth: are you guys aware of a problem with gtk in snaps recently?
<Saviq> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HZWDzXk8Y9/
<Saviq> I can't run firefox or remmina at the moment
<apw> hey ... with an up-to-date focal the alt-TAB chooser the 'highlight' is near exactly the smae colour as the background; is this known ?
<Saviq> hmm reinstalling the snap helped
<marcustomlinson> Saviq: that looked like you either didn't have the gnome-3-xx-1804 installed or the plug was disconnected
<marcustomlinson> weird
<ogra> btw, it would be great if someone could append "2>/dev/null" to all these relapath calls 
<seb128> apw, not known, could you open a bug with ubuntu-bug gnome-shell and include a screenshot showing the issue?
<Saviq> marcustomlinson: I did need a hard reset today for other reasons…
<marcustomlinson> did you try turning the snap off and on again
<marcustomlinson> :)
<ogra> or wiggle the cable !
<marcustomlinson> yeah the plug obviously came loose :D
<apw> seb128, apparently not ... as you cannot take a screenshot while holding alt-TAB
<Saviq> marcustomlinson: yeah, that (plus regenerating the pixbuf loaders cache) made firefox go
<ogra> where to ??
<kenvandine> seb128: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/yelp/-/merge_requests/21
<kenvandine> seb128: i'll work on getting that patch into the package in a bit
<seb128> apw, no smartphone?
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks!
<apw> seb128, yep working on it, but i'd hoped to not have to add 25Mb to it
<seb128> 25Mb for a phone picture?
<Saviq> marcustomlinson: yeah, mystery solved, all my snap connections went away…
<marcustomlinson> oh joy
<seb128> Saviq, it's a bit scary that those things do happen still :-/
<Saviq> seb128: I'm on zfs root, got ENOSPC (or that's what zfs was reporting…) had to hard shutdown… can't blame it for sync getting wonky
<Saviq> s/sync/things/
<apw> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1871416
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871416 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "alt-TAB hightlight colour almost indistinguishable from the background" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> love the bjf cameo in that image ;)
<apw> seb128, gnome-tweaks says that gnome-shell doesn't have theme support enabled; is that right?
<seb128> Saviq, I see
<seb128> apw, thanks
<seb128> apw, doesn't sound right no, did you change settings or session type?
<apw> seb128, not that i know of; this is a very old install since like 8 cycles
<apw> seb128, all the others are drop boxes with Yaru in, shell has a triangle with exclamation which has the tool-tip of no theme support
<apw> oh it says user-theme extension not enabled
<apw> is that somewhere else i wonder
<clobrano> apw, you need to install user-theme extension to enable that dropdown menu
<apw> why would it not be installed if it is required
<clobrano> it's not required in fact, it is optional
<apw> clobrano, hmmm, isn't yaru our theme though ?
<clobrano> ^ it is needed only to change gnome-shell theme from gnome-tweaks
<clobrano> apw, I don't get what you mean. Yaru shell theme is available, what is not available out of the box is the ability to change it to another gnome-shell theme
<apw> clobrano, /me backtracks, would the alt-TAB colours be part of that ...
<apw> clobrano, as i don't seem to have the right colours in gnome-shell alt-TAB
<clobrano> apw, that colors comes from yaru theme for sure. The alt-tab background is #222222, while the highlight is #323232. Honestly, I've never thought it was a problem
<clobrano> but the ratio is indeed a bit low
<apw> clobrano, so there is nothing wrong with my colours, they are as expected ?
<apw> in any kind of backlight i am struggling to even see it
<clobrano> apw, it is expected
<apw> can i change it without editing yaru ?
<clobrano> apw, I don't think so, in 20.04 shell css is in gresource, you should change and rebuild the file
 * apw looks sad
<apw> feel free to close my bug then, thanks
<clobrano> apw, well it's worth a discussion in yaru team :)
<apw> designers ... heh ...
<clobrano> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, there is a .1 vte, want to do that update/merge again? (and maybe g-t also if you have some free cycle this week)?
<kenvandine> seb128: we'll see
<kenvandine> going to try to do yelp
<seb128> right, one step at the time :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, want to do the librsvg point update this week if you have some cycles?
<oSoMoN> seb128, can do
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> seb128: yelp doesn't have an ubuntu/master branch
 * kenvandine checks the wiki for instructions :)
<Laney> yelp's in sync!
<seb128> kenvandine, right, just upload to Ubuntu the build fix since Debian Vcs has a newer version WIP (&MP the fix to Debian), unless you want to finish the update for Debian and MP that with the fix then sync back to Ubuntu
<kenvandine> i was going to look at  updated to 3.36
<kenvandine> Laney: i just pushed the fix for debian.  Could you sponsor that to debian then we can just sync?
<kenvandine> Laney: yelp was UNRELEASED in debian because of this
<kenvandine> pushed to debian/master that is
<kenvandine> this would fix it for debian and ubuntu
<Laney> kenvandine: I'm out of time, will look tomorrow
<kenvandine> thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-08
<pieq> Morning!
<callmepk> Good morning
<jamesh> morning callmepk 
<callmepk> Hi jamesh 
<pieq> the Ubuntu Software icon is absent from the left panel after installing 20.04 beta. Is it a choice or a bug?
<pieq> (and I still don't understand the difference between what's called "Ubuntu Software" in a new install, and the "Snap Store")
<duflu> pieq_, I don't know. I tend to use the command line for everything myself
<duflu> robert_ancell, ^ ?
<robert_ancell> pieq_, I believe it should be in the panel by default, so that sounds like a bug if it's not there.
<robert_ancell> pieq_, Ubuntu Software and the Snap Store are the same thing. It's a snap, that when run on Ubuntu has all the functionality we had with the .deb, and when run on other distros just shows the Snap functionality.
<pieq_> duflu, yeah me too, but I wanted to give it a try cause I have friends who don't
<pieq_> robert_ancell, thanks for the clarification, I'll raise a bug then. In what project should I do so?
<robert_ancell> pieq_, raise it against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software
<robert_ancell> The shortcut might be from somewhere else, but start there.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<pieq_> hi didrocks and oSoMoN 
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN and didrocks 
<didrocks> salut pieq, oSoMoN, hey duflu 
<seb128> lut didrocks, pieq, oSoMoN, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<pieq> seb128, pas trop mal, merci ! Et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien !
<pieq> raising bugs like there's no tomorrow!
<duflu> Hi seb128, busy and stressed still but I don't think there are any emergencies still
<duflu> You?
<seb128> duflu, a bit tired but good otherwise
<seb128> duflu, let me know if I can help you reducing the stress level
<duflu> Well, the 4 day weekend should help. Let's see how that goes
<seb128> right, almost there!
<pieq> seb128, every time I start my freshly installed 20.04 laptop, I see a message telling me to press Ctrl+C to cancel disk checking
<pieq> But I think actually no disk checking is going on, cause if I don't do anything, the system boots up normally in a few secs, as usual
<pieq> seb128, could it be a regression related to #1870018 ?
<duflu> I think that's a new *feature*
<pieq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1870018
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870018 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu Focal) "Option (Ctrl-C) not shown to disable ISO verification" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> duflu, on installed systems?
<duflu> Oh. No.
<seb128> pieq, ubuntu-bug plymouth , add the 'journalctl -b 0' log and boot with plymouth:debug on the grub cmdline and then add /var/log/plymouth-debug.log 
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Enabling_Debugging
<pieq> seb128, doing...
<duflu> seb128, it's not a plymouth issue. Plymouth does not request anything; it's just a GUI. Something else would be causing that
<seb128> pieq, thx
<seb128> duflu, right, what I would expect as well
<didrocks> salut seb128, fatigué, mais ça va
<seb128> didrocks, mauvaise nuit?
<didrocks> seb128: ouais, donc forcément, ça impacte les oreilles, etc. etc.
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> force pas aujourd'hui, repose toi un peu
<didrocks> merci! on va essayer si j’arrive à avancer comme je le souhaite
<pieq> hm... ubuntu-bug plymouth shows me the Launchpad message "Please wait while bug data is processed. This page will refresh every 10 seconds until processing is complete." but it never gets to the next screen
<pieq> and just before clickin "Send", I can see there is a permission error to retrieve the boot log
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut pieq, seb128, didrocks 
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va bien, et toi?
<seb128> pieq, try with sudo ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va, un peu fatigué et pas encore bien réveillé :)
<pieq> seb128, now I can see the boot.log before clicking "Send", but I'm still stuck at Launchpad page
<seb128> it can take a while, depending of your upload
<seb128> do something else and see in a few minutes?
<seb128> oSoMoN, you should be able to sync librsvg :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, thanks! (and thanks for the additional build-dep that I missed, I went a bit too fast)
<seb128> np!
<seb128> oSoMoN, where did you find tb 68.7? neither the download page nor https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/thunderbird/ has it from here
<oSoMoN> seb128, it's an RC: https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/thunderbird/candidates/68.7.0-candidates/
<seb128> ah
<seb128> thx
<seb128> (I noticed your uploaded and wanted to update the snap)
<oSoMoN> seb128, it's reasonable to wait for it to be released before accepting it into focal-proposed
<seb128> I'm not a r-t member so not going to accept it
<seb128> but thx for the info
<oSoMoN> I know, just saying
<seb128> I will wait for that to update the snap then :)
<pieq> seb128, 8 minutes later, still on the same page, ahah
<seb128> :(
<seb128> pieq, well, otherwise open a bug manually and add the plymouth log and the journal one
<pieq> seb128, how about I sosreport everything into an archive and manually open a bug?
<pieq> ok, I have a meeting, will do after
<seb128> thx
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: good thanks :) yourself?
<seb128> Trevinho, duflu, great that the nvidia/scaling/monitor bug was on the GNOME side and is fix commited upstream now, better than having to investigate closed source driver issues and getting those fixed
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good, just a bit tired, need some coffee :)
<marcustomlinson> I've forgotten what it feels like to not be tired :P
<duflu> seb128, not sure. In the process of verifying that's completely true....
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<seb128> duflu, the upstream bug seems similar so hopefully it's really resolved
<duflu> seb128, the bug does not happen if I build vanilla upstream 3.36.0 so I am checking the patch they claim is relevant is really relevant
<seb128> duflu, oh, I didn't know you were able to reproduce that bug
<seb128> k
<seb128> would be easy enough to apply that patch to our build and see if your machine is happier
<duflu> Nope. The upstream patch does not work.
<duflu> Next I will try removing xrandr scaling
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> good morning oSoMoN
<duflu> seb128, OK neither the upstream patch, nor removing our xrandr scaling patch fixes it. I guess maybe additional fixes from 3.36.1 might be needed
<duflu> So maybe 3.36.1 is still the answer
<seb128> we need to update to .1 anyway, Debian got it fix git patches on top
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ 
<oSoMoN> seb128, I can't sync librsvg, I'm missing upload rights
<seb128> oSoMoN, ah, I keep forgetting that, doing it for you then :)
<oSoMoN> thx
<pieq> seb128, hm, false alarm, it's showing fsck message at boot time cause I had a USB drive plugged in. Do you know how fsck decides what drive has to be checked?
<seb128> pieq, no idea
<seb128> is that me or launchpad timeouts more than usual recently?
<duflu> seb128, not much more than usual. 
<duflu> But a little
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney 
<duflu> Morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> hey didrocks oSoMoN duflu seb128 
<Laney> doing OK, hoping I can get that UI work uploaded today, tiny bit stressed about that
<Laney> (then it's over to OEM guys to hook it up)
<tseliot> duflu, hi, from what I can see the scaling issue with nvidia is fixed in upstream gnome. Correct?
<duflu> tseliot, yes, maybe. I cannot verify the fix but all the discussion upstream says so
<duflu> I can't reproduce the bug with the upstream code, and I can't reproduce the fix with the downstream code and upstream fix
<duflu> So I just *hope* it is fixed
<duflu> I also can't see how that patch unbreaks xrandr
<duflu> tseliot, so we will release mutter 3.36.1 and if it's still not fixed then reopen
<tseliot> duflu, it sounds like a plan
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<marcustomlinson> Laney: thanks for sorting out update-manager for me yesterday :)
<duflu> tseliot, I am thinking the upstream bug report just hasn't linked to the correct patch that actually fixed it. But something fixed it by the sounds of it
<jibel> since image 20200406, fresh installation, I cannot log in. anyone seeing this?
<duflu> jibel, nvidia?
<jibel> no VM
<jibel> qemu
<duflu> Hmm, might be reported already still
<jibel> there is an xorg crash
<tseliot> duflu, this, assuming that the fix was actually in mutter. I don't really remember if it's the only place where they deal with randr events
<duflu> tseliot, yeah it should be
<duflu> or maybe gnome-desktop too ;)
<tseliot> fingers crossed then
<duflu> jibel, got an assertion failure in your journal?
<duflu> Hmm no changes in gnome-desktop look relevant beyond what's in focal
<jibel> duflu, bug  1871578
<ubot5> bug 1871578 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu session doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871578
<duflu> jibel, deduplicated
<jibel> duflu, this is new, it worked a couple of images ago
<jibel> and rather critical
<duflu> jibel, if it's a race then it will come and go randomly
<jibel> cant test
<duflu> it's not new
<duflu> Try using Ubuntu on Wayland as a workaround
<jibel> any workaround so I can start a session
<duflu> jibel, Try using Ubuntu on Wayland as a workaround
<duflu> Painful how many bugs using Xorg creates for us
<jibel> we cannot just discard it this way. VM are a major share of installations and 20.04 doesn't start with the default session
<seb128> duflu, it's not like wayland was bug free...
<jibel> on the master bug several users are reporting this problem
<seb128> jibel, that's not a new issue though
<duflu> Well, I would get most of my life back right now if we didn't use Xorg, so it's significant
<duflu> But Nvidia leaves us little choice
<jibel> maybe but I didn't have this problem last week
 * pieq chuckled at duflu's "I would get most of my life back right now if we didn't use Xorg" and feels a little bad about it.
<pieq> the xorg/wayland situation is not optimal at the moment, it's true. I'd love to use Wayland as my daily driver, but mpv refuses to launch on it
<pieq> because "there are too many Wayland issues right now", says the output log
<seb128> jibel, wellll, either it's the same bug and it's random and you are just unlucky this week or it's a new issue that look similar and impact more people, it's not easy to tell from one report though
<duflu> pieq, we have a fix for that coming... bug 1868520
<ubot5> bug 1868520 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Clients fail to run with zwp_linux_dmabuf error (failed to import supplied dmabufs: Unsupported buffer format 808669784) [DRM_FORMAT_XRGB2101010]" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868520
<duflu> Still under review in upstream Mesa
<duflu> jibel, I had a brief exchange with tjaalton about that bug recently. He said it was a race. I don't know more than that
<pieq> duflu, oh, that sounds great!
<tjaalton> duflu: did we get new systemd?
<duflu> Yes, 245?
<pieq> I'll try my best to use Wayland as much as possible, since it's the way forward
<tjaalton> aiui that should've fixed it
<duflu> Not new enough?
<tjaalton> X is started too soon
<tjaalton> hm, not sure if they're the same
<rbalint> tjaalton, duflu there is an even newer staging in ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/3801 if you want to give it a try, it should be accepted today to focal-proposed
<duflu> pieq, I take it that's the mpv error you saw?
<pieq> duflu, probably, can't remember now, I just remember a very clear reference to the fact that mpv developers prevented mpv from being launched in Wayland
<duflu> pieq, yes they do like the server-side window decorations that Xwayland gives them
<duflu> We patch around that
<pieq> duflu, hm!
<duflu> Though it's been years since I looked at that so I might be out of date
 * pieq eod
<pieq> see you tomorrow!
<duflu> Bye pieq 
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers o/
<didrocks> hey Wimpress 
<marcustomlinson> hey Wimpress
<duflu> Morning Wimpress 
<Wimpress> Hello all. 
 * duflu deflates
<Wimpress> duflu: You're up late again.
<duflu> Wimpress, no tonight is early actually. But I will run while I can
<duflu> Just got a shallow pass through all my unresolved upstream work
<duflu> Night...
<Wimpress> Oooh. 
<Wimpress> Upstream GNOME or PLymouth?
<duflu> Both
<duflu> o/
<Wimpress> Excellent :-)
<Wimpress> Goodnight
<kokoye2007> hello
<kokoye2007> i want to ask something for Ubuntu Installer 
<kokoye2007> some one can help me 
<seb128> kokoye2007, there is an #ubuntu-installer channel, also best to ask your question rather than wait for someone to give a reply to a non question
<kokoye2007> thank seb128
<kokoye2007> i think i send email 
<kokoye2007> cc to you
<cpaelzer> hiho - for a bug report - what is the component when I hit "meta" that shos the search box and preview of my search results
<cpaelzer> like "meta" -> "enter a few chars" -> select an app from the list to start
<cpaelzer> docs call it "activities overview"
<cpaelzer> but for a bug I'd need a package name
<cpaelzer> well I assume I'll start with gnome-shell and you can reasssign as needed
<cpaelzer> Filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1871607
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871607 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Aactivities overview is too small (half an icon high)" [Undecided,New]
<cpaelzer> let me know what you'd need on that ...
<seb128> cpaelzer, what screen resolution/scaling factor/video card do you use?
<seb128> cpaelzer, 'activity' is the right name
<Laney> kenvandine: yelp fails to build with me with some message about gtk-doc
<seb128> cpaelzer, bug #1869571 ... does the describe matches your setup?
<ubot5> bug 1869571 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Vertical dual monitor setup with main monitor on bottom causes overview to only use one eigth of screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869571
<cpaelzer> checking seb128
<cpaelzer> where can I check my scaling factore these days?
<cpaelzer> ah found it
<seb128> cpaelzer, settings -> display, but see my most recent comment
<seb128> do you use dual monitors stacked vertically?
<seb128> if so that's a dup of the bug I just mentioned
<cpaelzer> it is a dup, marked as such
<cpaelzer> thanks seb128
<seb128> cpaelzer, yw!
<seb128> cpaelzer, I don't know how frequent the vertical stacking is used but I tagged rls-ff-incoming so we review it on our next team meeting
<cpaelzer> what I can confirm (since my setup is more complex than those in the report already) is that any sort of vertical seems affected
<cpaelzer> like my two row 3:2 setup
<cpaelzer> I personally can live without UI for that, as I usually type and hit enter - but more visual people will consider this more critical
<cpaelzer> I'm subscribed and will follow as bug updates get added
<seb128> thanks for the details, impressive setup you have :)
<cpaelzer> the hard part is to do it on my T580 laptop :-)
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine, it builds fine on focal so probably some other component that changed/needs fixing in Debian
<Laney> thanks for checking ...
 * Laney tries focal
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/19139160
<seb128> tried in a ppa as well to make sure it's nothing local
<Laney> yes but I want to know if it's anything in *my* local setup
<seb128> not likely
<seb128> https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=yelp&suite=unstable
<Trevinho> seb128: oh great to read on that nvidia thing :)
<Laney> ok thanks, seems you have a handle on it and want to take over
<seb128> Trevinho, bonjourno, indeed :)
 * Laney leaves it to seb128 and goes back to ubiquity
<Trevinho> seb128: buondì! :)
<seb128> Laney, not really, I just looked at the build logs since I uploaded yesterday, but I can try having a look later if you want
<seb128> I was not going to debug it, just rulled out the problem to be in the yelp update
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/rst.png
<Laney> oooh yeahhhh nice UI
<Laney> I didn't actually know it was uploaded to Debian
<Laney> thought I was handling that sponsorship
<Laney> but yeah happy not to :-)
<Laney> . o O ( hope it's not new gtk that breaks it ... )
<Wimpress> seb128 Laney Here is my testcase for GameMode.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gamemode/+bug/1853830/comments/11
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1853830 in gamemode (Ubuntu) "[FFe] gamemode" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Wimpress> Works correctly here. I've asked community testers to test it as well.
<seb128> Laney, nice!
<seb128> Wimpress, sounds good
<oSoMoN> seb128, the autopkgtest failures at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#librsvg look worth retrying to me
<seb128> oSoMoN, the sphinx ones look real from recent history
<seb128> I retried the other one now
<oSoMoN> seb128, you're right, I hadn't thought of looking at test history…
<seb128> oSoMoN, it's a timeout in a wget, I looked a bit earlier, it's weird because if I read correctly the test it tries to wget a local file: uri...
<oSoMoN> that sounds suspicious
<oSoMoN> has there been any change in our autopkgtest infrastructure at the time this started failing?
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> jamespage asked about that failure earlier on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> maybe they will debug it for us :)
<oSoMoN> Laney, has there been any relevant change in the autopkgtest infra between 2020-03-25 and 2020-03-30 ?
<mitya57> seb128, oSoMoN: wget is just a method name. Actually it tries to load a local file using WebKitGTK.
<oSoMoN> aha
<mitya57> I am not yet sure what broke it, but it also broke in Debian: https://ci.debian.net/packages/s/sphinx/unstable/amd64/
<Laney> I doubt it
<Laney> did you or anyone try running the test yourselves?
<oSoMoN> no
<oSoMoN> just poking in the dark, but it looks like people are already looking/have looked at it
<mitya57> jamespage filed bug 1871610 which has some detail
<ubot5> bug 1871610 in sphinx (Ubuntu) "autopkgtest: jstest in sphinx-doc test times out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871610
<mitya57> gi.repository.GLib.Error: WebKitJavascriptError: file:///usr/share/doc
<mitya57> /sphinx-doc/html/search.html?q=example:1:80: TypeError: null is not an
<mitya57> object (evaluating '$('#search-results > p:first').text().match(/found
<mitya57> (\d+) page/)[1]') (699)
<diddledan> Wimpress, I just pinged you in telegram, but I'll pop the image here 'cos it's a more appropriate venue. anyone else, feel free to chime-in with thoughts: is this a firefox bug? https://www.dropbox.com/s/0pjwlpa1ilcqqcm/ffbug.png?dl=0
<diddledan> the corner of the window
<diddledan> every firefox window has it
<diddledan> this is FF 75.0 from Focal (20.04)
<Laney> aside: AFAICS we shouldn't have migrated that sphinx
<Laney> oh no lies
<Laney> missed the previous result buried down in the history
<oSoMoN> diddledan, I'm not seeing that here, is that X11 or wayland?
<diddledan> wayland
<diddledan> although I believe FF uses XWayland?
<oSoMoN> diddledan, mind filing a bug?
<diddledan> willdo
<oSoMoN> thx
<Laney> seb128: Wimpress: ooi, do you know if gamemoded quits after a period of inactivity?
<diddledan> #1871644
<diddledan> LP#1871644
<diddledan> bah
<diddledan> what's the right incantation to link Launchpad bugs?!
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> bug 1871644
<ubot5> bug 1871644 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Top corners of Firefox windows have weird black protrusions from the rounded edges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871644
<diddledan> there we go!
<diddledan> I know how to drive this thing, honest!
<diddledan> seems to also affect X11 for me
<diddledan> I've updated the bug
<mitya57> seb128, oSoMoN, Laney: looks like a bug in WebKit. When opening that page in Epiphany I get this: https://mitya57.me/tmp/epiphany.png
<mitya57> But line 51 is inside a <script>! It is:         if (sbh < win.innerHeight()) {
<mitya57> Does it try to parse HTML as XML???
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128!
<GunnarHj> As regards all those ibus-ui-gtk3 crashes I'm thinking of the fact that Debian changed --libexec from /usr/lib/ibus to /usr/libexec:
<GunnarHj> https://salsa.debian.org/debian/ibus/-/commit/2fccf6d2
<GunnarHj> They also added a backwards compatibility fix since most ibus engines still install their things in /usr/lib/ibus:
<GunnarHj> https://salsa.debian.org/debian/ibus/-/commit/e26a5620
<GunnarHj> I'm thinking that if they missed something in connection with those changes, it might be one reason for the explosion of crash reports. Would it be worth the try to reverse those commits for now, or am I way off track?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, how are you?
<GunnarHj> It's fine here, and you?
<seb128> I'm good
<seb128> GunnarHj, I doubt a location change would result in crashes like those you triaged
<seb128> it would rather be not found error or similar
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah, sounds reasonable.
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth 
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth, kenvandine 
<kenvandine> hey oSoMoN 
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN , kenvandine 
<diddledan> morning folks :-)
<kenvandine> hey diddledan 
 * diddledan checks their wrist for a watch, realises they aren't wearing one and then checks the computer... 15:14pm in the afternoon. that's far too early to be awake!
<seb128> mitya57, you are sure? it's weird, https://ci.debian.net/packages/s/sphinx/unstable/amd64/ the last success and first failure have the same webkitgtk version
<seb128> hey USers :)
<hellsworth> hi europeans :)
<diddledan> seb128, I fight for the Users!
<kenvandine> :)
<hellsworth> lol
<seb128> heh
<GunnarHj> seb128: I looked at the error tracker, and there weren't so many ibus-ui-gtk3 crashes as long as we had ibus 1.5.22-1~exp1ubuntu1. That's what made me speculate.
<mitya57> seb128: definitely it is not specific to my python script as it happens in epiphany too. But I am still not sure what caused it, I am currently doing some debugging.
<seb128> GunnarHj, there wasn't also not so many focal users until we hit beta :p
<GunnarHj> seb128: True.
<oSoMoN> diddledan, bug confirmed, although I'm seeing something slightly different, and it's affecting only wayland for me
<diddledan> odd
<oSoMoN> (tested in a focal VM, and commented on the bug)
<diddledan> I am surmising that something in the Firefox UI is protruding from underneath the theme
<seb128> mitya57, k, let us know if you figure something out, https://ci.debian.net/data/packages/unstable/amd64/s/sphinx/4705725.log doesn't have any obvious candidate
<mitya57> I looked at that log too, yes, no candidate :(
<oSoMoN> diddledan, this looks like https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1509931
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1509931 in Graphics "[Wayland][OpenGL] CSD has sharp corners (drawn over GTK rounded border/shadow frame)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<diddledan> oSoMoN, aha! I found the incantation that prevents it - turning off the unified titlebar and menubar to have a separate bar for each fixes it
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney, so yelp is failing due to webkit and that's fixed upstream in https://trac.webkit.org/changeset/259380/webkit
<seb128> (we don't have the bug because we build without the wpe backend due to universe depends)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> webkit, sensing a theme here
<seb128> also it doens't happen locally because there is a display
<seb128> indeed :)
<diddledan> oSoMoN, yep, that's the same bug I think
<diddledan> let me link it to launchpad
<oSoMoN> done already
<diddledan> aha
<diddledan> that'll be why it was moaning at me :-p
<Laney> mitya57: might want to chat in #webkitgtk, could let you shortcut some steps
<oSoMoN> diddledan, there's also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1828728, which is X11-specific
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1828728 in Mozilla Firefox "White corners when CSD is enabled on Firefox under X11" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> Laney, I don't know offhand for gamemoded, I've added an item to check to my afternoon's backlog
<Laney> seb128: ok, or you could hand that off to the driver of the feature ;-)
<Laney> just did +1 the ffe btw
<mitya57> Laney: thanks, asked
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<mitya57> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wKjp9XX2jt/ — pasting here too, from that trace it seems to definitely parse it as XML
<mitya57> Hmm, actually that file is XHTML, so maybe it's right…
<GunnarHj> seb128: Bug #1871599 is weird. Can it be a regression from the POT update you did? Would it help to update the .po files also?
<ubot5> bug 1871599 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Live image boot menu entries of Kubuntu are mistranslated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871599
<seb128> GunnarHj, shrug,  I guess it's a regression from my changes :/
<GunnarHj> seb128: Nothing seems to be normal with the translations of that package. :(
<kenvandine> I did a clean install of focal on my laptop this morning, so nice to have a fresh install :)
<marcustomlinson> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, zfs? ;)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but with real swap this time :)
<kenvandine> that's why i had to reinstall... living without swap and 8G is hard
<seb128> right
<Saviq> is unreadable text in gedit (white on light grey) known on Focal with Yaru-dark?
<clobrano> Saviq, yep let me find the bug
<clobrano> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme/+bug/1857191
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1857191 in gtksourceview4 (Ubuntu) "Dark themes don't work well with highlighted current line in gedit" [Low,Triaged]
<Saviq> thanks clobrano
 * Saviq should've looked in gedit's preferences..
<marcustomlinson> Laney: help :/
<marcustomlinson> I caused a new bug un update-manager. Bug #1871490
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1871490 could not be found
<marcustomlinson> https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/update-manager/update-manager/+merge/381937
<Laney> whoops
<Laney> sorry for missing that
<marcustomlinson> not your fault!
<Laney> will look in a minute, just polishing off a ubiquity upload
<Laney> eek
<Laney> jibel: have you tried an install on efi recently?
<mitya57> seb128, Laney: looks like the sphinx error is related to new shared-mime-info
<Laney> I just got an initramfs prompt
<seb128> mitya57, I was thinking it might be something like when you said it was trying it as a wrong type
<seb128> but I didn't have time to check yet and didn't see shared-mime-info in the env diff earlier
<mitya57> Now I will try to find a particular commit
<mitya57> In fact I created a chroot based on snapshot.debian.org and upgraded packages one by one.
<Wimpress> Laney: I can test EFI install. 
<Laney> Wimpress: good, this time I wasn't using the OEM kernel
<Laney> same as what I was going on about yesterday though
<mitya57> It may be https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xdg/shared-mime-info/commit/3ba7920b6dfa0b28c400d302d070dbcad5d29824
<seb128> mitya57, https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xdg/shared-mime-info/-/commit/8ae13a58 ?
<seb128> or that
<Laney> Wimpress: jibel: https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/argh.png
<mitya57> seb128: that looks more related, let me try reverting it
<Laney> /dev/vda5 totally does exist though
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<seb128> Laney, if you send me an update .pot I can upload to launchpad/warn translators, if you want to win some time having those strings up before the package is uploaded
<seb128> or I can do the template refresh/upload if you give me the diff/mp
<Laney> seb128: It's pushed to ubiquity master
<Laney> not in the .pot though, how is that done?
<seb128> Laney, debconf-updatepo iirc?
<seb128> I can have a look in a bit if you want
<Laney> that updates debian/real-po/*.po
<seb128> ah
<seb128> intltool-update -p in po/ ?
<Laney> oh no wait, it is there
<seb128> good
<mitya57> seb128: reverting your commit helps :)
<seb128> mitya57, great :)
<mitya57> Should I upload it?
<mitya57> Or better try to fix on sphinx side? (escaping < > & to &lt; &gt; &amp;)
<Laney> sounds like that s-m-i commit was actually to fix a different problem with webkit
<Laney> so I vote for a fix on the sphinx side if that's possible
<mitya57> Laney: ok, I will try
<Laney> Wimpress: happens without efi actually
<seb128> mitya57, agreed with Laney, that commit sounds like it makes webkit does the right thing, the fact that it confuses the tests sound like maybe a bug on this side, I would investigatge fixing that first
<mitya57> I will try to make Sphinx use HTML 5 :)
<Laney> seb128: I'm going to upload ubiquity, still if you have time to manually push the pot that would be good
<Laney> verified that install is still broken for me without the new installer pkg anyway, so I don't make it worse :/
 * Laney looks at marcustomlinson's patch
<Laney> (https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/battery.png lol)
<Laney> (just saw that in the directory listing)
<mitya57> Laney: https://xkcd.com/2289/
<Laney> :D
<Laney> oh the phone days, what good times we had
<marcustomlinson> XD
<mitya57> Fixed sphinx uploaded!
<Laney> mitya57: nice one!
<Laney> tkamppeter: can you check foomatic-db in the unapproved queue and let me know if you think it should be accepted please?
<oSoMoN> mitya57, thanks!
<mitya57> You are welcome!
<mitya57> (It is currently in the unapproved queue)
<jibel> Laney, not since beta.
<jibel> (re have you tried efi recently)
<jibel> Laney, did you file a bug?
<jibel> is it on hw or vm?
<jibel> vm from the name of the disk obviously
<jibel> today's image doesn't even boot in a vm
<jibel> qemu
<jibel> ah it does, just be patient, with uefi there is no feedback during the integrity check.
<seb128> jibel, plymouth isn't displayed during the integrety check on uefi systems?
<jibel> seb128, not in qemu, on my test machine it was fine as of last week
<jibel> but I see the nice shutdown message
<seb128> jibel, I wonder if plymouth is failing there for some reason, but even so it should fallback to text mode and that shoul dhave messages as well
<jibel> seb128, after installation it's fine, so it's just when booting the installation media
<jibel> which is annoying still because that's where it spends time checking the iso
<seb128> right
<seb128> I need to check with qemu
<seb128> do you use any wrapper around it?
<jibel> Laney, no crash with the default installation on uefi, can you provide more details to reproduce it?
<jibel> I don't have a vda5 which is expected 
<jibel> seb128, just virt-manager
<jibel> other than that it's pretty standard. I'm on focal 
<seb128> k, I will try tomorrow
<seb128> I usually use virtualbox
<jibel> thanks
<seb128> graphic drivers behave differently there
<Laney> jibel: I'll file something tomorrow
<Laney> but I just install and reboot, and get that initramfs prompt
<Laney> actually happens on uefi and non uefi
<Laney> I'll try on hw
<Laney> seb128: thanks for the mail
<seb128> Laney, np!
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1871717 is odd
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871717 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "spinner theme, sometimes does not render splash without output" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> looks like german translation is broken in bios boot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1871724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871724 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Deutsche Übersetzungen sind im isolinux gebrochen" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-09
<callmepk> Morning
<pieq> Morning!
<duflu> Hi callmepk and pieq 
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master d73d25e Marco Trevisan * pushed 116 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/33lYF
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 2990cbe Simon McVittie debian/copyright * d/copyright: Update * https://deb.li/iOmO1
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master c42ee4a Simon McVittie debian/patches/ debian/synaptics-support.patch meson-add-back-default_driver-option.patch * Refresh patches * https://deb.li/U4Re
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 590abb0 Simon McVittie debian/libmutter-6-0.symbols * Update symbols file * https://deb.li/37Rn0
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master cfbe1af Simon McVittie debian/patches/ series clutter-stage-Don-t-assume-stage-relayouts-reallocate-eve.patch cogl-Defend-against-empty-or-unallocated-framebuffers.patch cogl-Don-t-allow-creating-sized-textures-with-0-pixels.patch * Fix gnome-shell crash with Native Window Placement extension * https://deb.li/mlvA
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master cd71aa8 Simon McVittie debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/3amti
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master fc65bca Marco Trevisan * pushed 195 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/rmzv
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 95beec1 Simon McVittie debian/ control control.in * Merge remote-tracking branch 'origin/debian/master' into debian/master * https://deb.li/3I4Un
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 68e7d4f Simon McVittie debian/ control control.in * Build-depend on appstream, for its gettext .its integration * https://deb.li/Moss
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master f064bfe Simon McVittie debian/gnome-shell-extension-prefs.install * Install new AppStream metadata for extensions tool * https://deb.li/iklrU
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 93be4fe Simon McVittie debian/ control control.in gnome-shell.install rules * Install bash completion for gnome-extensions CLI * https://deb.li/7N3G
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master c99ab4c Simon McVittie debian/patches/ (13 files) * Update from upstream gnome-3-36 branch up to 3.36.1-12-g3a863ee34 * https://deb.li/3rlJM
<Trevinho> duflu: hey, since you're here you might want to test shell/mutter .1++ at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4010/+packages :)
<duflu> Trevinho, oh sounds interesting
<duflu> And you should sleep
<Trevinho> I should, and I go :)
<duflu> Oh, conflicts now :(
<duflu> https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-shell/-/merge_requests/38
<Trevinho> actually last version of mutter has not ben synced yet by lp... but I've dput that already, so... will come soon hopefully
<Trevinho> ah, didn't see that...
<Trevinho> sorry, let me handle that
<duflu> I can just rebase it myself if you want to sleep
<Trevinho> nw, so I've it ready
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master cffce68 Daniel van Vugt debian/patches/ series ubuntu/keep-ubuntu-logo-bright-lp1867133-v1.patch * debian/patches: Keep the Ubuntu logo bright * https://deb.li/ixK0R
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master cf06bf1 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/49Wd
<Trevinho> duflu: ^
<duflu> Ta Trevinho
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master Marco Trevisan * [close] merge request !38: Keep the Ubuntu logo bright (LP: #1867133) * https://deb.li/KBHi
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1867133 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu logo vanishes and fades back in on gdm start" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867133
<KGB-2> gnome-shell Marco Trevisan 153622 * commented merge request !38 * https://deb.li/3Wk8V
<duflu> Ugh, I was deceived by the author time vs commit time
<duflu> Thanks git
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, ouais nickel, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> ça va
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN, seb128, didrocks 
<seb128> hey duflu, lut didrocks, how are you today?
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut seb128 
<didrocks> ça va, et vous ?
<duflu> seb128, woke with a headache but it's improving. et vous?
<seb128> I'm fine, just not fully awake yet and it's going to be another of those challenging days after to switch between the computer and other things
<seb128> anyone up to help with some simple merges today? 
<seb128> there is vte2.91 / g-t / gvfs to be done
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<oSoMoN> seb128, can do some merges, but most likely in the afternoon
<oSoMoN> mornings are challenging…
<seb128> oSoMoN, great, well feel free to do those I listed if you have some free cycles, thanks in advance!
<seb128> I know what you mean, don't worry :)
<oSoMoN> ack, they're on my list
<duflu> Hmm, Launchpad is also overwhelmed by European mornings again
<duflu> timing out
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN !
<didrocks> seb128: I’ll try to get some if we can finish the perf test + release today
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> do any of you have the super powers to approve this for me? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=update-manager
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, no, try #ubuntu-release
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm good thanks :) you?
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hi duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> moin
<marcustomlinson> yo Laney
<didrocks> hello Laney 
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson didrocks duflu 
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey, how is it going?
<Laney> yo seb128 
<Laney> going allllllllllright
<Laney> looks sunny again
<Laney> hows the nl?
<seb128> grey today
<seb128> hum, are the .zsync files next to the iso supposed to be updated together or does it takes some time?
<seb128> the iso had a build today but zsync just gave me yesterday's one, confusing
<Laney> I think the .zsync files just say to get a file in the same directory, so not sure how that can happen
<seb128> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/focal-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync  is timestamped from yesterday, but yeah, weird
<Laney> ok /me tries an install on hw
<Laney> looks ok
<popey> Good day desktoppers.
<popey> Is there some way to debug gnome shell lock screen not unlocking after typing in my password?
<popey> I can ssh into my machine and it seems okay (not massively overloaded or anything doing core dumps) but my laptop is wedged on the lock screen with my password typed in and accepted
<popey> I tried sudo loginctl unlock-sessions
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning popey and Wimpress 
<duflu> popey, no idea
<duflu> That stuff is too tied up with dbus and security things for me to even know how to debug it when I build it
<Laney> a bt or a gjs_dumpstack() might show something
<duflu> popey, after you restart see if it only happens when the lock screen goes over a shell dialog. I think we have bugs for that
<popey> not sure I can tell that
<popey> it locks when I walk away, and I can't unlock it so can't see if there was a shell dialog there or not
<duflu> Yeah in that order you can't tell
<duflu> Maybe we should assume that's the case and let me find the bug...
<Laney> I'm going to deploy the new appstream-generator now
 * Laney puts on the devops uniform
<duflu> popey, anything like https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/-/issues/2446 ?
<popey> no
<popey> I still see the lock screen with my password typed in
<popey> i have seen the thing where moving the mouse around (in the past, not today) the cursor changes because there are links  on screen. but I cant see them because the lock screen is in front.
<duflu> or maybe https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/2321
<gitbot> GNOME issue 2321 in gnome-shell "Password overlay dialogue breaks during screen lock while overlay present" [Opened]
<popey> no, not that either
<popey> appreciate the suggestions though :)
<duflu> popey, yeah it's a new feature. I suggest going straight to gitlab and logging a bug so the people who wrote it can answer
<duflu> Also look at 'journalctl -f' in real time while the bug occurs. This kind of thing often generates log messages
<popey> ok, thanks
<popey> duflu thanks, filed https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/-/issues/2608
<duflu> fun
<oSoMoN> popey, I think I might have seen this bug once or twice, thanks for filing it!
<duflu> Oh look, it's Easter
<Laney> https://appstream.ubuntu.com/logs/2020/04/09_1112.log it is going
<Laney> the new version of the appstream generator
<Laney> all shiny and running from a snap built using b.s.i
<Laney> (H)
<seb128> Laney, nicely done sir :)
<tintou> Hello everyone, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1871723 yesterday as at elementary we happen to ship our own AppStream data for firefox in order to show it in the application store, given that firefox now has AppStream data in its sources and is used in the Flatpak version it might be good if it was included in the debian package :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871723 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Provide an Appdata file to allow Firefox to show on application stores" [Undecided,New]
<KGB-2> mutter signed tags 6273dbd Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.1-3ubuntu1 * mutter Debian release 3.36.1-3ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/VY20
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 2044a36 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/53XC
<KGB-2> mutter signed tags 382e420 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.1-3ubuntu1 * mutter Debian release 3.36.1-3ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/VY20
<KGB-2> gnome-shell signed tags 4df5154 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.1-4ubuntu1 * gnome-shell Debian release 3.36.1-4ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/3m5Z1
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 2ee144b Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * debian/changelog: Fix syntax on launchpad bug link * https://deb.li/3UYkd
<KGB-2> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 171452b Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/it3qV
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^ the msg from tintou is probably of interest to you
<seb128> tintou, hey and thanks for the suggestion
<Laney> look at Trevinho doing uploads there
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> using the power!
<seb128> nice to see those updates/fixes landing, feels like we are getting closer from release quality :-)
<Trevinho> hopefully, still I've to do fixes in extensions land, but will follow up a bit later
<oSoMoN> seb128, tintou: ack, thanks
<ogra> kenvandine, as usual, nothing to discusss ... 
<kenvandine> ogra: ok :)
<kenvandine> ogra: maybe we can get some momentum after 20.04 release
<ogra> i'll definitely work on it over easter ... 
<Laney> tkamppeter: did you see my message yesterday about foomatic-db?
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning
<tkamppeter> Laney, no, what happened?
<Laney> 08/04 18:24:31 <Laney> tkamppeter: can you check foomatic-db in the unapproved queue and let me know if you think it should be accepted please?
<tkamppeter> Laney, foomatic-db is generally only data, no executable code, and it serves for hardware enablement, so it can get generally approved.
<tkamppeter> Laney, The last major change which probably triggered this was an addition of a large amount of printers by Ricoh.
<Laney> tkamppeter: if you could just check the diff quickly, that would be great
<Laney> It probably is what you say, but I'd be happier if you had looked to confirm
<tkamppeter> Laney, could you give me a link to the diff? Thanks.
<Laney> tkamppeter: https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/foomatic-db.diff.xz
<Wimpress> hellsworth: o/
<hellsworth> \o Wimpress 
<tkamppeter> Laney, that's OK, it is a big bunch of PostScript PPD files for new printer models (made by Ricoh) added.
<Laney> ok thanks
<Laney> if Jeremy hadn't synced that, would we have missed getting it?
<tkamppeter> Laney, I had seen the upload to Debian, but then it takes a day before it gets available for syncing (this is the time Debian needs to build it on all these exotic architectures).
<tkamppeter> Probably before I came back looking at it, jeremy had synced it.
<Laney> okey
<Laney> I just wanted to check that things aren't going to get missed
<Laney> jibel: I filed bug #1871885, maybe you can take a look if you have a minute? I don't know what it could be but maybe I screwed up my qemu
<ubot5> bug 1871885 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[qemu] Installed system fails to boot "ALERT! /dev/vda5 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871885
<Laney> if so, yeah feel free to close
<Laney> seeya post easter!
<jibel> Laney, sure thing.
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-10
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> didrocks, ça va bien :)
<didrocks> en espérant quon arrive plus à progresser qu’hier sur ce pb de perf de go-libzfs :/
<seb128> bon courage!
<didrocks> merci :)
<jibel> bonjour à tous
<didrocks> salut jibel 
<jibel> salut didrocks 
<seb128> lut jibel, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<jibel> seb128, ça va même si être confiné commence à me taper sur le système
<jibel> levé depuis 5h à faire du sport et la cuisine
<jibel> :/
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> looks like my IRC window crashed
<didrocks> no crash file though, hum
<seb128> :/
<Dr8g0n> hey - all. Is anybody successful in fixing multitouch touchscreen gestures on 20.04?
<Dr8g0n> Mind this is about the touch screen, not about the touchpad (this works)
<seb128> Dr8g0n, hey, try #ubuntu for user questions
<Dr8g0n> seb128 - I did but there's nobody who is able to help. They forwarded me to this channel...
<seb128> sorry but this channel is not an user support one
<Dr8g0n> seb128 - I do not think it is a user question, but a technical issue...
<seb128> then report a bug on launchpad?
<Dr8g0n> seb128 - what is this channel for then (honest question)?
<seb128> Dr8g0n, coordinating work between the people building the desktop
<seb128> we are busy enough to not take on more debugging or helping users usually
<Dr8g0n> seb128 - hmm. ok. I see. Yea. :D - - - while I think there's an issue there, I understand it is not appropriate for me to ask here.
<seb128> otherwise we would be busy full time doing user support and never get to update any package or fix any bug
<Dr8g0n> right. I'll drop off then. Thanks for all the good work guys. Appreciated!
<seb128> np! you can hang around here and even ask a specific question but I would expect people to driving you through debugging, at least not today (a good part of the team is off for easter weekend)
<seb128> in any case if something is not working feel free to report it on launchpad
<seb128> we deal with bugs there
<Dr8g0n> @seb128 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1872076
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872076 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Multitouch gestures do not work on touchscreen in 20.04 X session" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Dr8g0n, thanks, did that work in the past with GNOME? Could you describe what gesture you use? (is that multifinger dnd?)
<hellsworth> good (late) morning desktopers
<ximion> hi kenvandine
<ximion> kenvandine: Would it be possible to add this patch to the next gnome-software update in Ubuntu Focal? https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-software/-/blob/debian/master/debian/patches/02_fix-appstream-featured-data.patch
<ximion> this change was present in the development releases of gnome-software and was accidentally reverted right before the release was made
<ximion> by not having it, users will get an annoying warning message every time they run `apt update`, which at least in Debian triggered quite a few bug reports to various components
 * ximion will probably file a bug for that in advance as well
<KGB-1> mutter signed tags 7c4ff7b Simon McVittie debian/3.36.1-4 * mutter release 3.36.1-4 for unstable (sid) * https://deb.li/3nnrd
<KGB-1> gnome-shell signed tags e7be33e Simon McVittie debian/3.36.1-5 * gnome-shell release 3.36.1-5 for unstable (sid) * https://deb.li/3x26h
<KGB-1> gnome-shell-extensions signed tags 9fc6365 Simon McVittie debian/3.36.1-1 * gnome-shell-extensions release 3.36.1-1 for unstable (sid) * https://deb.li/ilbfc
<kenvandine> ximion: sure, can you please file a bug?
<kenvandine> I can make sure it gets uploaded, probably on monday
<ximion> kenvandine: will do, thank you!
<kenvandine> ximion: please post the link here so i don't miss it
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, any chance you could upload https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-terminal/-/tree/ubuntu/master for Olivier? he asked me yesterday evening but I didn't get to it today and now I don't have my key around to sign/upload :/
<seb128> kenvandine, it's commit/tagged, I just think he misses the acl to dput so it's build the source & dput, should be trivial
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-12
<xnox> is it possible to gio mount http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu somehow?
<xnox> i'm struggling to have a "transparent" local mirror
<xnox> i think i managed to fix up fuse-rsync!
<jamesh> If archive.ubuntu.com was a webdav server, yes.  But it isn't.
<ximion> kenvandine: Here is the AppStream GS issue bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1872258
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872258 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "GS injects invalid metadata, causing "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored"" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ximion> sorry for the long delay in filing it, I got sidetracked by other things yesterday
